# 189 & 190 Invitations holders



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,

I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?

But having a problem that skill select is not showing button for "Apply for Visa" on EOI home page 

Is one else having this problem too? I have emailed their technical team about the issue.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats...How many points you are getting



Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fabregas said:


> Congrats...How many points you are getting



190 gets confirmed Invitation, Point is not tht critical I guess - its about satisfying State-specific requirements

cheers!


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

fabregas said:


> Congrats...How many points you are getting


70 so far


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


Congrats ! Do keep up updated on visa application progress


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


Congradulations...

Which state has sponsered you?

also 

when did you applied for yout state sponsership... before skillselect or after july 1 ?


----------



## savithru (Mar 30, 2012)

@ Destination Journey 

oh.. missed your time line. you applied before skillselect.

Is there anybody .. who applied after July 1, 2012 ( after skillselect)...got invitation under visa-190


----------



## OnMyWay (Jul 6, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


Hi,

My first post after endless months of reading everyone's experiences with applying for different visas!!
I also received an invitation today to apply for a 190 but have the same problem. The 'apply for visa' tab is not there. I have contacted the technical teamm and waiting for a reply. I will keep you posted when I hear more.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

updates please guysssssss


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Got email from the immigration team 5 that online visa is having issues and will commence from 11th of august, that's why "Apply for Visa" button is not there.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Got email from the immigration team 5 that online visa is having issues and will commence from 11th of august, that's why "Apply for Visa" button is not there.



Team 5 :confused2: , always heard of 2, 4, 6, 7 for Off-shore

Must be new for skillselect PG 3.a ? :eyebrows:


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

is that mean that even though you got an invitation, but you can only apply 11th August?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Got email from the immigration team 5 that online visa is having issues and will commence from 11th of august, that's why "Apply for Visa" button is not there.


11th August or 11th July my friend?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

11th August!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> 11th August!


Got the same letter... With 11th August... 

At least we got these invitations now, not in August! 

Congratulations to all with invitations and all the best for all who are waiting!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> 11th August!



11th August ! I thought its typo

tht's long wait then


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> 11th August!


I wonder what DIAC guys have in mind to do this!! they had a whole year to plan for skillselect, so I dont think it is technically relating issue. 

What do you think guys? have anybody received more details from DIAC? or other forums!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Got the same letter... With 11th August...
> 
> At least we got these invitations now, not in August!
> 
> Congratulations to all with invitations and all the best for all who are waiting!


U already have 175, then 190 ? I thought 175 allows u to stay anywhere - must be a better choice -isnt it


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> U already have 175, then 190 ? I thought 175 allows u to stay anywhere - must be a better choice -isnt it


I was going to settle in Melbourne anyway, so this commitment is not a trouble for me. 
Initially I chose way with 176th visa and SS because I considered it to be less time consuming. Apparently, I made a mistake by not lodging 175 application in March, but it wasn't so obvious in March...

Now the reason is just the same - I'm trying to get PR as soon as possible. 190th visa is of third priority, while 175th is of forth and, moreover, in forth priority it's less privileged than 189th.

So, to my mind, the waiting period is hard predictable for 175th visa at the moment.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I was going to settle in Melbourne anyway, so this commitment is not a trouble for me.
> Initially I chose way with 176th visa and SS because I considered it to be less time consuming. Apparently, I made a mistake by not lodging 175 application in March, but it wasn't so obvious in March...
> 
> Now the reason is just the same - I'm trying to get PR as soon as possible. 190th visa is of third priority, while 175th is of forth and, moreover, in forth priority it's less privileged than 189th.
> ...



I see now, had u applied 175 in March, u would have got Grant/or very near by now.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Kostya said:


> I was going to settle in Melbourne anyway, so this commitment is not a trouble for me.
> Initially I chose way with 176th visa and SS because I considered it to be less time consuming. Apparently, I made a mistake by not lodging 175 application in March, but it wasn't so obvious in March...
> 
> Now the reason is just the same - I'm trying to get PR as soon as possible. 190th visa is of third priority, while 175th is of forth and, moreover, in forth priority it's less privileged than 189th.
> ...


I found the latest timeframes for case assignments below. Does this mean that 189 and 190 have the same priority now in regards to CO assignment?
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I found the latest timeframes for case assignments below. Does this mean that 189 and 190 have the same priority now in regards to CO assignment?
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Not at all
Processing time is 12 month for 189 (PG4), where 190 (PG3) is 6 month


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup processing time is 12 month for 189 & 489 (PG4), where 190 (PG3) is 6 month


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I accepted my NSW SS nomination today, should hopefully receive the invitation to apply this week ! Fingers crossed !


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Sorry if I have misread this thread but has anyone received an invitation that only submitted an EOI for a 190 after 1st July???


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've only 60 points with +ve VIC SS, submitted EOI on 6th Jul, still waiting.....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone with NSW SS who has got an invite for 190 from skillselect?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Sorry if I have misread this thread but has anyone received an invitation that only submitted an EOI for a 190 after 1st July???


Everyone in this thread who has got invitations had had positive State Sponsorships (to my mind all of them are Vic SS) before 1 July, 2012.

So we lodged EOI for 190 visa on 1 July and emailed State bodies with request to invite us according to the text of sponsorship letter.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> I've only 60 points with +ve VIC SS, submitted EOI on 6th Jul, still waiting.....


There shouldn't be any difference in points quantity if you have overcome minimum threshhold and points according EOI are equal to the points according your Vic SS application. So, you'll definitely get your invitation shortly.

My invitation came on 6th working day after EOI issuing. Also you might call Vic SS, they are friendly and helpful.

Regards,
Kostya

P.S. mysbm70, have you emailed your EOI ID to Vic? It'd better to say that invitation came on 6th working day after such letter.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostya said:


> There shouldn't be any difference in points quantity if you have overcome minimum threshhold and points according EOI are equal to the points according your Vic SS application. So, you'll definitely get your invitation shortly.
> 
> My invitation came on 6th working day after EOI issuing. Also you might call Vic SS, they are friendly and helpful.
> 
> ...


I apply thru migration agent, my agent lodged my EOI on the 6th and email VIC on the same day, if DIAC takes 6 working day to issue invitation, my invitation will come on next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally got the invitation to apply for 190. 
Gotta wait till 11th August now.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats and All the very best dude... 
Keep updating ...... 



sherlock said:


> Finally got the invitation to apply for 190.
> Gotta wait till 11th August now.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> 70 so far


Good. dear
must update ur visa process it would be interesting to note Timing after skill select of HR country applicant specially a pakistani...Other brothers might be looking towards ur rate of progress...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Finally got the invitation to apply for 190.
> Gotta wait till 11th August now.


Congrats sherlock, 
I wonder whether 189 applicants will get invitations on 1-August and then also wait for 11-August. 

Anyways, Do you have all documents ready for the application? 
Are you married? if yes what are you planning to provide as a proof for your wife's English ability?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

190 is PG3 & 189 is PG4 - I'd imagine at best the same waiting for 189, if not more !


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> Congrats sherlock,
> I wonder whether 189 applicants will get invitations on 1-August and then also wait for 11-August.
> 
> Anyways, Do you have all documents ready for the application?
> Are you married? if yes what are you planning to provide as a proof for your wife's English ability?


I think 189 people will start getting invitations in August only, cant be sure though.

I have all the docs ready I guess. For my wife's english ability, I've got her transcripts, and also a letter from her college stating that her entire course was in english language and stuff. I hope that'll help.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> There shouldn't be any difference in points quantity if you have overcome minimum threshhold and points according EOI are equal to the points according your Vic SS application. So, you'll definitely get your invitation shortly.


You are right Kostya. As per DIAC blog, the department staff will not choose whom to send invitation or not for SS 190. If there is a SS, skill select "system" will send the invitation automatically. But they may schedule it in such manner as to balance the workload & pending files. 

Your Ranking/Points score is not material once you get SS. You will get the invitation subject to 
1. Your point score is 60 (pass score)
2. Occupation ceiling for the program year has not been met.

Since this is beginning of the year, getting SS = almost invitation to apply  Cheers for the lucky ones !


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

Any body got invitation from SS for subclass 489?????


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anybody having 60 points (going ahead with 190) received visa invitation ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Finally got the invitation to apply for 190.
> Gotta wait till 11th August now.


Congrats! By the way may I know when you submitted your EOI?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Finally got the invitation to apply for 190.
> Gotta wait till 11th August now.


Congrats sherlock!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Got the invite*

Hi All, 

So , finally i join this thread a i have received the invitation to apply apply for 190 visa.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So , finally i join this thread a i have received the invitation to apply apply for 190 visa.


Congrats!!!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> I think 189 people will start getting invitations in August only, cant be sure though.
> 
> I have all the docs ready I guess. For my wife's english ability, I've got her transcripts, and also a letter from her college stating that her entire course was in english language and stuff. I hope that'll help.


hmmm, i have the same for my wife, but im wondering that in case diac reject this as proof for english ability, will us be given time to get an ielts results for them and avoid payment of second installment?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

*EOI Success-Month of August*

Being 5 days away from the first ever round of invitations based on EOI, I'm starting this thread so that we can share our status and stories here. 

while posting your success stories, please post date of your EOI submission, total points claimed etc, so that others who are still waiting can compare themselves. Of course, please post your profession as well. 

Please feel free add any information that you think could be helpful. 

Hope that we will succeed :eyebrows:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

this will be interesting one.

Just noticed VIC regret someone saying limited 190 in July, (similar announcement was from WA earlier). However, DIAC migration BLOG earlier mentioned no monthly ceiling ! So is it temporary pause?

Wonder wht surprise in store for all - next week


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vic Gov reply:

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) has informed the Victorian Government that in these early stages of the Skillselect system, the number of applicants Victoria can nominate through Skillselect will be limited for the month of July 2012. This set limit has now been reached.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking forward to this thread.....


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess minimum 3.6k PG 4. & 2k PG3 invite should be there


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

I heard from another thread that there is a 25 places ceiling for month of July for all states, someone attended a town hall meeting and met a DIAC representative who confirmed this  let's hope it's lifted next month and we can then start posting our success stories


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I heard from another thread that there is a 25 places ceiling for month of July for all states, someone attended a town hall meeting and met a DIAC representative who confirmed this  let's hope it's lifted next month and we can then start posting our success stories


I heard the same number, but thought its capped for any specific occupation.

Annual Plan for 190 SS / 489 SS is >24k, so monthly avg invite for PG3 shud be 2k+

Similarly Ranked cases for 189 Indy is 46k & 489 FS is 4k, hence monthly invite shud be >4k for PG4


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

What's PG?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> What's PG?


*Priority Group *

Direction set by immigration minister.

Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.


See PG details *here*

And Planning level numbers *here*


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Really good thread.. Eagerly waiting to know my status..

vvprashanth


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Congrats for the invitation. What occupation did you apply under?






Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Good Luck to all of us!!!


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

I got an invite on 17th July, waiting for 11th August.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> I got an invite on 17th July, waiting for 11th August.


congratulations....:clap2:


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I got my ACS cleared on 5th Jan 2012, IELTS on 13th July 2012 and Lodged my EOI on 17th July 2012 with VIC SS. On 25th July 2012 applied for VIC SS. 

Did i miss the sequence? should i have to apply for SS VIC before EOI?

Kindly guide me.. thanks a lot


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my ACS cleared on 5th Jan 2012, IELTS on 13th July 2012 and Lodged my EOI on 17th July 2012 with VIC SS. On 25th July 2012 applied for VIC SS.
> 
> ...


Thats correct. You have to mention your EOI number in the VIC SS form.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

U applied for two states, and you got both ? usually how long will it take for victoria to sponsor?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> U applied for two states, and you got both ? usually how long will it take for victoria to sponsor?


I have just applied to 2 states. Have not yet got any SS. Just got acknowledgment from both though that they have got my form and reviewing it.
Victoria state takes the most time among all states to give a SS. 2-3 months.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

After a month wait, all we got is 100 applicants to be invited ! I just hope that some of us are within that 100.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> After a month wait, all we got is 100 applicants to be invited ! I just hope that some of us are within that 100.



+ perhaps another approx 100 for SS i guess, So End of july yields approx 200 Invites only ? 

Good for old applicants, who r still waiting


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> + perhaps another approx 100 for SS i guess, So End of july yields approx 200 Invites only ?
> 
> Good for old applicants, who r still waiting


No Bro ! 90 for 189 and 10 for 190 . Didn't you get email from Skill-Select ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> No Bro ! 90 for 189 and 10 for 190 . Didn't you get email from Skill-Select ?



I saw 10 for 489 FS.

SS numbers not in the email, but someone in the forum said 25 for VIC, 22 for WA SS !!! these r quite low


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> I saw 10 for 489 FS.
> 
> SS numbers not in the email, but someone in the forum said 25 for VIC, 22 for WA SS !!! these r quite low


Yeah you are right ! Its 10 for 489. I got too excited , may be. But anyway, the number is pretty low. And, now I believe that SS numbers could be as low as 25 or 22 for the month of July. Like you said, may be another 100 for SS. Pathetic, isn't it ? 

I think WA is looking into applications although they may not have had approvals. (makes sense though, they probably has reached the quota). I received an email from WA saying that they cant process my applications since I live outside WA and don't have a job offer. :hurt:


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> No Bro ! 90 for 189 and 10 for 190 . Didn't you get email from Skill-Select ?


correction: 10 for 489 FS.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, I too got the notification to skillselect account.
Applied to WA SS too, but only akn automatic reply so far.
For 189 visa obtained 65 marks..!!


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello All,
Just received an email this morning stating I have an invite to apply for the 189..very excited!! As requested here are the details:

Date of EOI submission -1st July 2012
Total points claimed - 80
Profession - Social Worker


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

80! wah...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw someone with 70 (July 13) also claimed to have received invitation. But 80 looks more like it for 1st 90 Invites Cut-off.

Lets wait till offical Report


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Congrats IndiJane  If you don't mind my asking, which state did you apply to?


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

CXB said:


> Congrats IndiJane  If you don't mind my asking, which state did you apply to?


thanks CXB! It was a 189 visa so no SS. my understanding is that I can live in any state on this visa


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh yeah!! Ha ha sorry, I missed the 189 bit


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

indijane said:


> Hello All,
> Just received an email this morning stating I have an invite to apply for the 189..very excited!! As requested here are the details:
> 
> Date of EOI submission -1st July 2012
> ...


Congrats ! You are the first one among us ! :clap2:


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks Kangaroo20!


----------



## chdhry (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Thought I'll add to the tread too -

Received my invitation email this morning to apply for the 189.

Date of EOI submission -2nd July 2012
Total points claimed - 80
Profession - ICT Business Analyst

--
T/.


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

chdhry said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thought I'll add to the tread too -
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
My points are too low to qualify for the first round... :-(


----------



## chdhry (Jul 2, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Congratulations!
> My points are too low to qualify for the first round... :-(


Thanks. Although I was not sure if 80 would be high enough for the first round of invites.

Don't loose hope, there will more invites sent in the coming months.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats to both of you for getting invites. All 80 pointers it seems, thought the first round might go till 70 points. Will need to wait for the official reports to see the lowest cut-off it seems.





chdhry said:


> Thanks. Although I was not sure if 80 would be high enough for the first round of invites.
> 
> Don't loose hope, there will more invites sent in the coming months.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Congratulations!
> My points are too low to qualify for the first round... :-(


Don't loose hope!
What's ur score and Occupation code??


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Don't loose hope!
> What's ur score and Occupation code??


Mine is 65 ICT business analyst...


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to all who got invitations!!!..
Seems 80 marks is the cut off for the first round...
pls give the link if anyone get the official cut off marks info.


----------



## enazish (Jul 31, 2012)

I got invited as well, it seems 80 points works !!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

*2nd round of invitation*



fabregas said:


> Congrats...How many points you are getting


Hi Friend.. i am new to this page and already applied to General skill migration 189 on 7th july. my total score is 60 can we expect invitation in 2nd round because i am worried if in my occupation seats will be full soon. I applied for system analyst and total cap for ceiling is 1800 including system and Business analyst... 

Please suggest ......


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friend.. i am new to this page and already applied to General skill migration 189 on 7th july. my total score is 60 can we expect invitation in 2nd round because i am worried if in my occupation seats will be full soon. I applied for system analyst and total cap for ceiling is 1800 including system and Business analyst...
> 
> Please suggest ......



1st round cut off was 75

I guess it may take months to drop to 60


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Skillselect and ranking based invitations are mainly for GSM - Independent and family sponsored subclasses. State sponsored Visas are invited once they fulfill the respective sponsoring state requirements.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friend.. i am new to this page and already applied to General skill migration 189 on 7th july. my total score is 60 can we expect invitation in 2nd round because i am worried if in my occupation seats will be full soon. I applied for system analyst and total cap for ceiling is 1800 including system and Business analyst...
> 
> Please suggest ......


It would be much much better if you apply for the State sponsorship.

As it is pretty sure that you get invite with +ve SS.

189 with 60 points is a bit risky..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

auslover said:


> It would be much much better if you apply for the State sponsorship.
> 
> As it is pretty sure that you get invite with +ve SS.
> 
> 189 with 60 points is a bit risky..



Friend .. i tried that as well i have 6.0 score in each module.. i contacted my consultant to apply for SS for South Australia on 23 July with all documents ready..but he told me that point system got changed for SA (for System Analyst) . now i need 6.5 in each module to apply for SS. i got next exam date on 25th august. 

Also can any one suggest is there any way to find how much seat available after 1st or 2nd round of invitation in my job category (261112). if any buddy have information then pls share...so that i can judge whether i can expect a visa this year..

Thanks 
Ravi


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

HI My dear,

Please tell me step by step how you have done, did you consult any agency or self. I have filled the form for EOI and wanted to apply for the state sponsorship program.

Do I filled first the state application or EOI, really confused and hope the reply from you.

I got ACT 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) approved from ACS.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Please help me for my application also, do I need any consultant or can do myself.

I done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program.

I really appreicate if you can email me or help me in my application process my alwani89 @ hotmail.com


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Alwani..i did it through my consutant..of course they charged me for this. if your ACS is positive and u already filled EOI then let me know for which state you are looking for SS as every state have different requirement with your IELTS score in each module..hopefully u will receive some good suggestion from experts as well who are already part of this page..Friend pls suggest and also respond to my 2nd query which i wrote in previous reply....


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

rkumar1 said:


> Alwani..i did it through my consutant..of course they charged me for this. if your ACS is positive and u already filled EOI then let me know for which state you are looking for SS as every state have different requirement with your IELTS score in each module..hopefully u will receive some good suggestion from experts as well who are already part of this page..Friend pls suggest and also respond to my 2nd query which i wrote in previous reply....


Thank Kumar,
I got ACS my ielts is 6.5 total but when today I completed the application process for EOI they given me 6.0 my EOI result is attached, actually I selected all locations to make sure where I can get settle.

How much your lawyer charge you, can you send me some info, if they are reasonable I may go with them, do you think these agent really helpful, as my expereince they just do documentation or messenger jobs.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Kostya said:


> There shouldn't be any difference in points quantity if you have overcome minimum threshhold and points according EOI are equal to the points according your Vic SS application. So, you'll definitely get your invitation shortly.
> 
> My invitation came on 6th working day after EOI issuing. Also you might call Vic SS, they are friendly and helpful.
> 
> ...


hi Kostya:
Dear All,

Please help me for my application processing. Do I need any consultant or I can do myself whole process?

I have done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program. I filed my EOI also and selected all the locations just to be safe side that I am eligible for how many locations.

I really appreciate if someone can email me or help me in my whole application process at my email alwani89 @ hotmail.com

Have total Band in IELTS 6.5 but EOI given me 6.0


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Dear Sherlk,

Please help me for my application processing. Do I need any consultant or I can do myself whole process?

I have done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program. I filed my EOI also and selected all the locations just to be safe side that I am eligible for how many locations.

I really appreciate if someone can email me or help me in my whole application process at my email alwani89 @ hotmail.com

Have total Band in IELTS 6.5 but EOI given me 6.0


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

sankebraham27 said:


> Anybody having 60 points (going ahead with 190) received visa invitation ?


Please help me for my application processing. Do I need any consultant or I can do myself whole process?

I have done my ACS in Business Analyst and now looking for state sponsorship program. I filed my EOI also and selected all the locations just to be safe side that I am eligible for how many locations.

I really appreciate if someone can email me or help me in my whole application process at my email alwani89 @ hotmail.com

Have total Band in IELTS 6.5 but EOI given me 6.0


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Thank Kumar,
> I got ACS my ielts is 6.5 total but when today I completed the application process for EOI they given me 6.0 my EOI result is attached, actually I selected all locations to make sure where I can get settle.
> 
> How much your lawyer charge you, can you send me some info, if they are reasonable I may go with them, do you think these agent really helpful, as my expereince they just do documentation or messenger jobs.
> View attachment 5938



Dear if you are looking for south Australia then bad luck u need 6.5 in each module..my agent charged me 60000 INR. if you don't have 6.5 in each module then i would suggest go for IELTS exam again and try to get at least 6.5in each module...


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

rkumar1 said:


> Dear if you are looking for south Australia then bad luck u need 6.5 in each module..my agent charged me 60000 INR. if you don't have 6.5 in each module then i would suggest go for IELTS exam again and try to get at least 6.5in each module...


Dear Kumar,
What about if my points are good, can you send your agent info, so I can contact him, he can give me complete status.








Check my EOI and suggest something. Thank for all your help.

Regards


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

did someone got invite with 189..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Dear Kumar,
> What about if my points are good, can you send your agent info, so I can contact him, he can give me complete status.
> View attachment 5939
> 
> ...


your EOI look good.. but you need to fulfill the state requirement..like it sound very strange that you can fill EOI with 6.0 in each point but to get SS we need 6.5 in each or 7.0 in each.. i am mentioned my consultant details on your gmail ID.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

rkumar1 said:


> your EOI look good.. but you need to fulfill the state requirement..like it sound very strange that you can fill EOI with 6.0 in each point but to get SS we need 6.5 in each or 7.0 in each.. i am mentioned my consultant details on your gmail ID.


hi Kumar,
I not received any email either on my hotmail or gmail id, my id is [email protected]


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

*hunny*



Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...



dear, i had also applied for 190 visa on 3rd july 2012 on skillselect as telecommunication engineer but i still haven't got any invitation. 1 have only 2 corrospondences on skillselect 1 for submission of application and general information on skillselect announcements that 189 and 489 visa wil be announced soon on 1st august 2012 under reports section on skillselect site.

but neither i got any invitation nor i can see the reports sections contains any information of invitations being granted under 189 and 489.

now my question is if they will only announce the invitations for 189 and 189 how did u get invitation of 190 after 3 days, i don't think any truth in this?

regards
hunny


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

dear destination journey

i have question after applying for skillselect should i wait for invitation and then apply for state sponsorship or both should be done togather?

please let me know asap.

regards
hunny


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Apply for SS first and mention only that state in ur EOI.


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

oh, actually i applied for EOI without state sponsorship letter, will this cause no invitation?

as in EOI they dont ask for SS corrspondence number that means we can apply after the invitation also, right?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Hunny1234 said:


> oh, actually i applied for EOI without state sponsorship letter, will this cause no invitation?
> 
> as in EOI they dont ask for SS corrspondence number that means we can apply after the invitation also, right?


1. No.

2. No


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

are you sure 1st one's reply is no ?

if second one is no as well then it was not possible for me to get the SS letter within 1 or 2 days as i applied on 3rd july and had no idea a clear working of skillselect after 1st july 2012.

and this means that at the time of invitation skillselect check the states for the sponsorship application which i don't think is possible as skillselect just asks for prefered state to be migrated.
im not sure if you are fully aware of skillselect working

regards


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

*189 & 190 Invitations holders, are you ready for 11 August?*

So far I believe around 100 invitations for 190 and same for 189 have been sent. Skillselect will be open to lodge applications on 11 August. I was able to define what documents will I need to upload to the system for my application to be considered as *complete *application:
- Certified Copy of Passport (for self and partner)
- Birth Certificates (for self and partner)
- IELTS TRF Number.
- Employer References & Recent payslip from current employer.
- Qualifications (Letters of completion + Transcripts).
- ACS Assessment.
- Marriage Certificate.

References: 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Please share any ideas or concerns before applying. And keep us posted with your updates later on.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Please share any ideas or concerns before applying. And keep us posted with your updates later on.


To my mind it's worth to have Forms 80, 1221 ready. When I got a confirmation letter for 175th visa these forms were in must have list. 

So I have them ready as well. Also they required photo earlier... 

For your reference, here is a list from 175th confirmation letter:



> DOCUMENT REQUIREMENTS
> 
> If you have not already done so, you will need to provide the department with the documents listed below by attaching these documents to the eVisa browser:
> - birth certificate or other evidence of age;
> ...


Regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

> If you have applied for an offshore GSM visa, your case officer will contact you when you need to undertake health and character checks.


I will be lodging from offshore, so I think I have to wait for my CO to ask for both medicals and police clearance. I have received the following information from skillselect guys:


> The department will tell you when to arrange police certificates.
> Therefore your Case Officer will request the documentation of you when required and in addition proivde you with the letter in order to obtain your clearance.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I will be lodging from offshore, so I think I have to wait for my CO to ask for both medicals and police clearance. I have received the following information from skillselect guys:


Personally I have PCC for me and my wife ready. I asked DIAC and they answered by email that they are valid for one year. I haven't started medicals on 175th application, but I'll arrange them immediately after 190th visa application lodgement. I believe, that it'll make an overall process quicker.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

your last day to validate your visa by landing in Australia would be 1 year from your PCC or Medical, whichever you made first. 
I would rather wait till my CO asks for those in order to maximize the period between visa grant and visa last date for validation (landing)


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

by the way,
what did you prepare as a proof for your wife's English ability (to avoid the second payment)?
my wife has a letter from her university stating that she completed a two years full time program that was taught in English. But this letter is not certified, and cannot be since it was " customized " for us to present to DIAC. any ideas?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Entry date is not an issue for me. It's much more important to make the process quicker.

I'll pay second installment for my wife. And why can't this letter be certified? To my mind it's enough to have a letter stating all the things DIAC find necessary; and this letter must be signed by dean or someone like that. 

To my mind, in case it's in English, it's not necessary to make a copy and notarize.... 

Say, I'm going to provide one reference letter in such a way...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Does anybody know that do we need to get only the certified copies of education certificates only as per the 1119 booklet.

or do we have to get the certified copies of all the documents and upload them?


I am also gearing up to apply on 11 th August.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow... So 80 is the score to AIM as far as first round is concerned.

It will really help a lot to get flawless scores in IETLS!


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

I was one of the 90 189 invitations.
I had also applied for SS from WA.
Got the following email from WA this morning:

_I am currently assessing your nomination for Western Australia and was unable to open your EOI submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Can you please confirm your EOI number or whether you have received an invitation from DIAC to apply for your visa and will pursue this option._

_If it is your intention to pursue migration to Western Australia you will need to advise this office within 14 days of this email and your nomination will be placed on hold until your EOI becomes available after 60 days. Failure to do this will result in your application being withdrawn and finalised accordingly._

Looks like 190's get put on hold if a 189 is offered.
Not happy if that is the case as 190's take roughly 6 months, but 189's 12 months.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> I was one of the 90 189 invitations.
> I had also applied for SS from WA.
> Got the following email from WA this morning:
> 
> ...


Oh man. Hope so VIC or NSW gets back with my SS and gives me an invitation before skillselect's next round of invitations for 189 starts again. 
You may want to check with DIAC if they can withdraw the 189 invitation. Cite reasons that WA is ready to sponsor you and hence they want to send invite through skillselect for 190. This way you will get what you want as well as you will release a 189 slot.


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh man. Hope so VIC or NSW gets back with my SS and gives me an invitation before skillselect's next round of invitations for 189 starts again.
> You may want to check with DIAC if they can withdraw the 189 invitation. Cite reasons that WA is ready to sponsor you and hence they want to send invite through skillselect for 190. This way you will get what you want as well as you will release a 189 slot.


Not sure I want to have the 189 withdrawn as I have no guarantee of being offered a 190 in the short term.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Does anybody know that do we need to get only the certified copies of education certificates only as per the 1119 booklet.
> 
> or do we have to get the certified copies of all the documents and upload them?
> 
> ...


I think all documents should be certified "as much as possible" 
check this out:
Helpful Information


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know, what is the minimum validity of passports for primary and secondary applicants? I read somewhere it is two years, but I'm not sure if it is also true for skillselect,


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I think all documents should be certified "as much as possible"
> check this out:
> Helpful Information


BUt , what about the employment letters and all the other i.e the documents that are on company letter head etc.

Won't the colored scanned copy of these documents would suffice.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> So far I believe around 100 invitations for 190 and same for 189 have been sent. Skillselect will be open to lodge applications on 11 August. I was able to define what documents will I need to upload to the system for my application to be considered as *complete *application:
> - Certified Copy of Passport (for self and partner)
> - Birth Certificates (for self and partner)
> - IELTS TRF Number.
> ...


Are you sure they have sent invitation for 190??

I believe 190 subclass visa invitation is purely based on SS and not on EOI Ranking. Notably, it takes months for a state to grant SS..


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

RenovatoR said:


> Are you sure they have sent invitation for 190??
> 
> I believe 190 subclass visa invitation is purely based on SS and not on EOI Ranking. Notably, it takes months for a state to grant SS..


 you are right, 190 is purely based on SS, and the ones who have invitations for 190 all have SS, including me. 
I'm now waiting for 11 August, to lodge my 190 application


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> you are right, 190 is purely based on SS, and the ones who have invitations for 190 all have SS, including me.
> I'm now waiting for 11 August, to lodge my 190 application


wow.... Congratz.... All the best!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> Not sure I want to have the 189 withdrawn as I have no guarantee of being offered a 190 in the short term.


What is ur application number of WA SS ...last three digits ? Good luck with ur application process.


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

akmirror said:


> What is ur application number of WA SS ...last three digits ? Good luck with ur application process.


Thanks. I am 224 submitted 7 July.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> wow.... Congratz.... All the best!


Yeah , you are right the states do take months to provide SS.

But, we all here are those people who have applied for SS much before 1 july i.e in May or June so we got out invitation so early in skill select.

Luckily.:clap2:


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello beautiful people. I got my ss approval on July 27, sent them my EOI ID on the same day, but haven't received my SkillSelect invite until now. Should I be worried?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

metaform said:


> Hello beautiful people. I got my ss approval on July 27, sent them my EOI ID on the same day, but haven't received my SkillSelect invite until now. Should I be worried?


log in to your skillselect EOI profile and check the News flash on the right, you will see the following announcement:



> 31 Jul 2012
> 
> SkillSelect Invitation Announcement
> 
> ...



I think all states have paused nomination based on DIAC request, they will resume in September I guess.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

But that's for 189 and 489. Oh well, I guess I'll wait until the 11th.


----------



## desi_aussie (Jul 7, 2012)

Hunny1234 said:


> and this means that at the time of invitation skillselect check the states for the sponsorship application which i don't think is possible as skillselect just asks for prefered state to be migrated.
> im not sure if you are fully aware of skillselect working


Hi Hunny, Destination Journey is right. At present you have to apply separately for SS. Give them your EOI number. Once they approve the sponsorship, they update the EOI accordingly & then you are likely to get the invitation for visa lodgement 

States at present require more info (than collected in the EOI) to approve or decline the sponsorship. Someday the skillselect EOI may be developed to collaborate with state SS that a separate application may not be required but as of now its not the case.

So choose what you want to do with the insight your just got


----------



## ciitronian (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone

I just want to know that what points should i get to apply for SS..? Should i have 60 points to apply for SS.? Currently i have Age: 30 points, Degree 15, Work 10 so this makes 55 without IELTS. But on the safer side if i do not get 7 band then i can not claim for IELTS points. But if i GET state sponsorship with IELTS 6 or 6.5 band along with English proficiency letters from Educational institution and from Employer, this will make my points 65. so i want to know that before lodging FINAL application should i have 60 points in my account ..? or before applying for SS. I hope you people understand my Query.

Thanks

REGARDS


----------



## Hunny1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation mate, actually I have already applied for 175 in June 2012 but I was late to apply for 176 once I got my IELTs result and I want to reach Ausi quickly as 175 takes time.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Dear All,

Tell me my IElts is expried I have 6.5, ACS is done but my education of Bachelor being authenticate by them as Diploma mean I have 10 points. 

In this Situation, can I apply before appear in Ielts exam as my exam in on sept 1, 2012 plus Do I do my EOI. 

Please explain who has experience or gone through this process.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> I was one of the 90 189 invitations.
> I had also applied for SS from WA.
> Got the following email from WA this morning:
> 
> ...



Think and check twice if u plan to withdraw 189 visa.. Although DIAC website mentioned 12months for approval, i dont think so.. It might be real quick now as very limited applicants have been invited.. 189 visa is a nice choice without any barriers to live and work anywhere.. 

All d best


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

*Have all SS approvals been nominated straight away?*

Guys, can you advice if all new system State Sponsorsip approvals have recieved an Invitation to apply for 190 through skillselect already?

I ask this, coz I got my SA SS on 3rd August but havent seen an update on Skillselet yet. 

Regards.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Tell me my IElts is expried I have 6.5, ACS is done but my education of Bachelor being authenticate by them as Diploma mean I have 10 points.
> 
> ...



Is you previous IELTS result older than 3 years?


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

auslover said:


> Is you previous IELTS result older than 3 years?


Well it expired on July 2012. As I believe IELTS is valid for 2 years only.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, can you advice if all new system State Sponsorsip approvals have recieved an Invitation to apply for 190 through skillselect already?
> 
> I ask this, coz I got my SA SS on 3rd August but havent seen an update on Skillselet yet.
> 
> Regards.


Do you have an EOI in the system? You should be seeing some movement starting this week. Some people have started receiving invitations through skillselect today for NSW SS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-69.html


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Well it expired on July 2012. As I believe IELTS is valid for 2 years only.


Starting july 1st, with the new rules, IELTS test scores are valid for a period of three years. So your score are valid till next july.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Well it expired on July 2012. As I believe IELTS is valid for 2 years only.


yup, he is right so you are lucky that they extended the validity to 3 years now.

Go ahead and raise a EOI.

best of luck.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> I was one of the 90 189 invitations.
> I had also applied for SS from WA.
> Got the following email from WA this morning:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you not select VISA 190 as one of the options while filing your EOI ? I don't think WA should have any problem accessing your EOI if you did so. 

However if you didn't, then unfortunately there is no way you can force an invitation to expire. You will have to wait it out on this one.

Good Luck


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Tell me my IElts is expried I have 6.5, ACS is done but my education of Bachelor being authenticate by them as Diploma mean I have 10 points.
> 
> ...


hi,

You need to have a valid IELTS Score and a valid skill assessment before you can file an EOI.

Documents are not required to be uploaded at this stage, however their registration/reference numbers need to be provided.

Good luck


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Starting july 1st, with the new rules, IELTS test scores are valid for a period of three years. So your score are valid till next july.


IELTS results prior to 1st July also get expired after 3 years? Source please.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> IELTS results prior to 1st July also get expired after 3 years? Source please.


Page 20 ->http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

*********************************
Evidence to support your application
You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability
attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are
required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.
You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only
need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate.
*Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.*
*********************************


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Page 20 ->http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
> 
> *********************************
> Evidence to support your application
> ...


That's what DIAC says. It's not backed by official IELTS organization. 

What if DAIC accept a 3 years old result but when they send it to IELTS for verification, they don't validate it? 

I guess we should stick to official IELTS organization rule of 2 year validity only.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> That's what DIAC says. It's not backed by official IELTS organization.
> 
> What if DAIC accept a 3 years old result but when they send it to IELTS for verification, they don't validate it?
> 
> I guess we should stick to official IELTS organization rule of 2 year validity only.


What do you mean by validation?

When DIAC will ask IELTS organization they will just provide the results and the date at which the test was taken.
There is no such thing as validating or not.

So, clearly it means that not DIAC accepts IELTS that is 3 year old rather than the old rule of 2 years.

See the following link as to how the validation of IELTS is carried out.

https://ielts.ucles.org.uk/ielts-trf/demo.html


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

I think DIAC will download all the results on monthly basics and store it for their furture reference. This way they dont have to query for the IELTS for any person's individual reports which was any time before .........




auslover said:


> What do you mean by validation?
> 
> When DIAC will ask IELTS organization they will just provide the results and the date at which the test was taken.
> There is no such thing as validating or not.
> ...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> That's what DIAC says. It's not backed by official IELTS organization.
> 
> What if DAIC accept a 3 years old result but when they send it to IELTS for verification, they don't validate it?
> 
> I guess we should stick to official IELTS organization rule of 2 year validity only.


My friend IELTS test result, as a English competency, is recommended as valid for 2 years by IELTS, but DIAC from their point of view would still accept it.
And they would contact IELTS only to find out if the test was taken more than 3 years ago. IELTS on their part will not validate or invalidate the result. Even on the test report form they just say that it is recommended to re-assess the result if the test is taken more than 2 years ago. DIAC would still accept it if its in their rule book.


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you not select VISA 190 as one of the options while filing your EOI ? I don't think WA should have any problem accessing your EOI if you did so.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I did apply for SS at the same time.
I have been invited to apply for a 189 by DIAC. This invite is valid for 60 days. It appears that WA are not able to offer a 190 until the 60 days have passed and the 189 invite expires.


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

Removed - Duplicate of above


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

any one knows is SA again going to reduce the IELTS score requirement from 6.5 to 6 for the category of System Analyst. in each after 1st round of invitations in august ??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> any one knows is SA again going to reduce the IELTS score requirement from 6.5 to 6 for the category of System Analyst. in each after 1st round of invitations in august ??


Do not see a reason why they would want to reduce the score. Anything that you saw somewhere on the internet?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Do not see a reason why they would want to reduce the score. Anything that you saw somewhere on the internet?



i didn't saw anything like that. but earlier someone mentioned that this scoring increased because SA got instructions from DIAC and may be they again reduce this conditions once 1st round of invitation is released in August...


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> Hi,
> I did apply for SS at the same time.
> I have been invited to apply for a 189 by DIAC. This invite is valid for 60 days. It appears that WA are not able to offer a 190 until the 60 days have passed and the 189 invite expires.


Applying for SS is a separate process. I am asking something different.

On page 1 of your EOI under the heading 'SELECTED VISA TYPES'. Did you select "Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)" as one of the choices.

You can verify this information from looking at the first page of your EOI PDF. 
EOI PDF can be downloaded after logging into skill-select.

Good luck

Varun


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ciitronian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just want to know that what points should i get to apply for SS..? Should i have 60 points to apply for SS.? Currently i have Age: 30 points, Degree 15, Work 10 so this makes 55 without IELTS. But on the safer side if i do not get 7 band then i can not claim for IELTS points. But if i GET state sponsorship with IELTS 6 or 6.5 band along with English proficiency letters from Educational institution and from Employer, this will make my points 65. so i want to know that before lodging FINAL application should i have 60 points in my account ..? or before applying for SS. I hope you people understand my Query.
> 
> ...


I cannot understand your question.... I guess you're askin about english proficiency and the score related to tat.... Australian Immigration DIAC only accepts English Test scores from IELTS/OET. Proficiency certificates from employers are no good here.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

for all who is going to apply on 11-August. This (skillselect user guide)might be useful to read now:
http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2012/06/IMGuide.pdf


----------



## mjr_ (Aug 1, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Applying for SS is a separate process. I am asking something different.
> 
> On page 1 of your EOI under the heading 'SELECTED VISA TYPES'. Did you select "Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)" as one of the choices.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Yes applied for 190 on my EOI.
I then applied to WA directly and filled in forms and paid $200.
I was then invited to apply for the 189 by DIAC.
After this I received a message from WA advising that they are not able to progress with SS until the 189 invitation has expired in 60 days.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> Hi,
> Yes applied for 190 on my EOI.
> I then applied to WA directly and filled in forms and paid $200.
> I was then invited to apply for the 189 by DIAC.
> After this I received a message from WA advising that they are not able to progress with SS until the 189 invitation has expired in 60 days.


Hi, why don't you go for 189 as you already have got invitation?
Are you clear about the difference between 189 & 190?
189 is obviously better than 190.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> Hi,
> Yes applied for 190 on my EOI.
> I then applied to WA directly and filled in forms and paid $200.
> I was then invited to apply for the 189 by DIAC.
> After this I received a message from WA advising that they are not able to progress with SS until the 189 invitation has expired in 60 days.


Hi, why don't you go for 189 as you already have got invitation?
Are you clear about the difference between 189 & 190?
You must be happy to know that 189 is obviously better than any other visa.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Have gotten a letter from DIAC just now:



> 10 Aug 2012
> eLodgement Release
> 
> *Electronic lodgement for points tested Skilled Migration and Business Innovation and Investment visa applications will be
> ...



So, it's 18 hours and 45 minutes to go!!! :clap2:


----------



## cosmos1981 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Which has high priority? 189 OR 190?*

Hi All,
I have submitted my EOI in mid July, for both 189 (65 points) and 190 (VIC-70 Points).
My question is , out of these two subclasses, which one has higher priority?
Which has higher probability to get the invitation?

Regards


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

cosmos1981 said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my EOI in mid July, for both 189 (65 points) and 190 (VIC-70 Points).
> My question is , out of these two subclasses, which one has higher priority?
> Which has higher probability to get the invitation?
> ...


190 - higher priority, confirmed Invitation, processing time half of 189

cheers


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Have gotten a letter from DIAC just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, it is.... Besides, your signature is quite intriguing. You got your VIC SS exactly after 3 months which is normal for VIC. You have applied for 175 Visa and looking sad! Inspite of the VIC SS & invitation, you've applied for 175 independent visa & at the same time applied for 190!. You're a blessed one!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Have gotten a letter from DIAC just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same message on Skillselect :clap2: finally. The only down side for this it is that 11AM AEST is 4 AM my time. looks like i will need a lot of coffee :ranger:


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Have gotten a letter from DIAC just now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This means that visa app will be open for 190 as well? In last message they said to open it for few 189 and family sponsored ones.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> This means that visa app will be open for 190 as well? In last message they said to open it for few 189 and family sponsored ones.


yes it would, i got an emaill from skillselect guys in Adelaida about the same. Gear UP


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> yes, it is.... Besides, your signature is quite intriguing. You got your VIC SS exactly after 3 months which is normal for VIC. You have applied for 175 Visa and looking sad! Inspite of the VIC SS & invitation, you've applied for 175 independent visa & at the same time applied for 190!. You're a blessed one!


 The situation is quite complex...

I was waiting for Vic SS for 14 weeks when announced duration is 12 weeks.

I wasn't sure that I could get it, so just before Skill Select introduction I lodged 175th application (unfortunately, I took one business day for any unforeseen circumstances).

And exactly in that business day they sent a positive SS 

My main concern is time hence I'm ready to go on with additional application for 190th visa with respective expences.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like skillselect website has already crashed!! is anybody able to access it? im getting time out errors


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> looks like skillselect website has already crashed!! is anybody able to access it? im getting time out errors


Are you getting the errors after logging into EOI


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Are you getting the errors after logging into EOI


i was getting it even before the login page is displayed, it is fine now im able to log in. looks like many people are already trying to access the website,

by the way what time is 11 AM AEST is in your country ? 
will you apply once system allows you?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

7 AM (AEST) in Sydney 
waiting now


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

so now the apply visa button is there but im getting server error messeage,
anybody else?


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

Kostya said:


> The situation is quite complex...
> 
> I was waiting for Vic SS for 14 weeks when announced duration is 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same situation as you. I applied 175 visa at the end of June and now I have an invitation for 190 visa. Do you have to withdraw your 175 visa before you can apply for 190 or can you have both applications running in parallel?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

coker said:


> I'm in the same situation as you. I applied 175 visa at the end of June and now I have an invitation for 190 visa. Do you have to withdraw your 175 visa before you can apply for 190 or can you have both applications running in parallel?


Hi!
According to DIAC one may have two applications at the same time. Both - electronic. 

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Apply button appeared!!!

However, error messages appear after clicking...


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> According to DIAC one may have two applications at the same time. Both - electronic.
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya


Thanks Kostya, can you tell me where you got this info? Is there a link you can point me to?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

coker said:


> Thanks Kostya, can you tell me where you got this info? Is there a link you can point me to?


I made a query by email. Here is a part of their reply:



> 1. You will be able to lodge your 190 visa application online, despite already having previously a 175 visa application online.


And part from another letter:



> If you wish to withdraw your application you will need to send a withdrawl letter to the Department. This letter needs to be signed by all applicants who are aged 18 or above. The letter can be scanned and sent to [email protected]. Please ensure that you mention your full name and either the case file number, TRN or client ID in the email.
> 
> It can take roughly two to three weeks for an application to be withdrawn from the day you send the email.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you definitely after this annoying error will disappear. 

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Apply button appeared!!!
> 
> However, error messages appear after clicking...


what error are you getting exactly? Im getting 500 server error 

i will just go to sleep now and try again tomorrow


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> what error are you getting exactly? Im getting 500 server error
> 
> i will just go to sleep now and try again tomorrow


I got the same error as well...their system sucks...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> what error are you getting exactly? Im getting 500 server error
> 
> i will just go to sleep now and try again tomorrow


Just the same... it's frustrating at 5 o'clock in the morning


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

maybe this error does only relate to 190, we need a 189er to confirm


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

it worked! no error!


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Kostya said:


> it worked! no error!


Have you reached the web page which allows you to input personal information?
seems the redirect page doesn't work for me..


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Have you reached the web page which allows you to input personal information?
> seems the redirect page doesn't work for me..


Yes, I reached it.
I even got a TRN!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Yes, I reached it.
> I even got a TRN!


hey kostya,

so does this mean that now the system is pretty stable and one can complete the 
visa application??


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> hey kostya,
> 
> so does this mean that now the system is pretty stable and one can complete the
> visa application??


Hi!

I encountered problems immediately after pressing the button "Apply visa". About half of an hour ago I passed it successfully. No errors or problems for me afterwards.

However, I haven't reached the end. It's still night at my place, things are not moving quickly


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I encountered problems immediately after pressing the button "Apply visa". About half of an hour ago I passed it successfully. No errors or problems for me afterwards.


OK thanks, and best of luck for the meds and PCC


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I encountered problems immediately after pressing the button "Apply visa". About half of an hour ago I passed it successfully. No errors or problems for me afterwards.
> 
> However, I haven't reached the end. It's still night at my place, things are not moving quickly


Hi Kostya,

Can you please tell us your application experience?

- What are information you needed to provide?

- What files/evidences you have uploaded during the application process?
(e.g., SKILL, IELTS, PASSPORT, MARRIAGE, PCC etc.,)

- How did you pay the money?
(can one use Commonwealth debit master card?)

- When you plan to do the MED?


Good luck on your appl. and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

*190 application lodged!*

Auslover and tintin_papay, thanks a lot!

190 application lodged, so new system definitely works. :clap2:

However, is a little bit unfinished to my mind and not always convenient today (slow, some fields are inconvenient, missing images, etc.).

Now I'm uploading supporting documents. Will share details little bit later.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Auslover and tintin_papay, thanks a lot!
> 
> 190 application lodged, so new system definitely works. :clap2:
> 
> ...


hey kostya,

where is the Saved Application ID it is asking for to retrieve the saved application.

i am in the middle of filing it.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, future and current applicants!

Some features we (auslover and me) discovered:

1. It's not clear how to get back to saved application. They don't provide you an ID for it and TRN isn't fitted for that purpose.

2. Application for supporting documents upload isn't working now. 

3. It's not clear how to return to application for supporting documents upload. URL https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app doesn't have login form. No letters were sent to me.

4. It's not possible to go to health examination without request from CO!!!  Personally will try to use my 175th application for examination (will check if transfer is possible).

Regards,
Kostya

update:

After 1 hour have managed to upload first document!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey, future and current applicants!
> 
> Some features we (auslover and me) discovered:
> 
> ...


Also, the current employment end date they have mentioned to keep as blank but that field is a required one , you cannot leave it blank.
system still having some issues as mentioned by Kostya.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey, future and current applicants!
> 
> Some features we (auslover and me) discovered:
> 
> ...


Sorry, that's not fully correct for forth point.

There is a link "Organise your health examinations" in documents upload app.

The info is following:



> Health Assessment
> 
> A Visa Lodgement officer will contact you in writing. The correspondence will contain Health Assessment Permission Request Identifiers for each person in this application. By taking the Identifier(s) and the date(s) of birth of each person in the application to a DIAC approved panel doctor, the Health Assessment process for this visa can be started.


So, it might be another type of officer, not CO.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

anybody see any saved application ID while logging the application
Kindly share with the group.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Page does not load after pressing "Apply for Visa" button. :S anybody getting same?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Page does not load after pressing "Apply for Visa" button. :S anybody getting same?


is it giving 500 server error?

try again after some time it will work .

i was facing the same but started working after some time.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> is it giving 500 server error?


no error, just a blank page with site headers like "Accessibility Copyright & Disclaimer Online Security Privacy"


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> no error, just a blank page with site headers like "Accessibility Copyright & Disclaimer Online Security Privacy"


ok ok, you completely close the browser and relaunch the browser.
it will be solved


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> ok ok, you completely close the browser and relaunch the browser.
> it will be solved


didn't help. tried with 3 browsers


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

*Got a State Nomination From SA*

I got a state nomination from SA on 27th July. When can I expect the invitation to be triggered. I waiting anxiously to see the invitation.


----------



## agentleman (Aug 11, 2012)

*What does the invitation instruct?*

Hi Folks,

What does the invitation instruct? What does it state to do after you received the invitation? Does the old process of filling up of forms exists or it has been relaxed a bit?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

agentleman said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> What does the invitation instruct? What does it state to do after you received the invitation? Does the old process of filling up of forms exists or it has been relaxed a bit?


Vic SS asked to pass them a TRN. So, they might have kept an old procedure.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Anyone filing 190/189 today??


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Page does not load after pressing "Apply for Visa" button. :S anybody getting same?


im experiencing exactly the same, just an empty page with no errors


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*message from skill select*

11 Aug 2012
Intermittent Visa Lodgement Issues
Some clients with current invitations have been experiencing intermittent problems while lodging visa applications. This
issue is preventing some people from completing their visa application. This is currently being investigated and we expect
a solution by Monday 13 August. A further update will be provided to you by this time.
Thank you for your patience.
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
Skillselect
Contacting the department
If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
National Telephone Numbers
Thank you.

This is just in from skill select.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

got the same message as well, man their system sucks, what did they do between 01 July till now!! didnt they test it at all!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> got the same message as well, man their system sucks, what did they do between 01 July till now!! didnt they test it at all!!


This is exactly the first thing that came into my mind after seeing the issues.
We have waited so long for 11 August and this what we get.


----------



## vimal27 (May 19, 2009)

LOGON TO YOUR SKILL SELECT PAGE AND YOU WILL FIND THIS INFORMATION.

11 Aug 2012
Intermittent Visa Lodgement Issues
Some clients with current invitations have been experiencing intermittent problems while lodging visa applications. This
issue is preventing some people from completing their visa application. This is currently being investigated and we expect
a solution by Monday 13 August. A further update will be provided to you by this time.
Thank you for your patience.
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:

Contacting the department
If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
National Telephone Numbers[/url]
Thank you.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

No worries guys. AUS needs us. We shall all IT Guys go there and provide business solutions

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


----------



## vimal27 (May 19, 2009)

*How much points have your scored for a positive EOI*

Congrats on your EOI being approved.

My friend also applied, but still there is no information.

I would like to know how much points you have scored and on what date you lodged your EOI ?


----------



## ac15841 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Vimal27,

I also received such correspondence and I am confused but a biit excited... Just dont know how to figure it out what does it really mean? Have they selected my EOI and if yes, how come I dont have any invitation from them... Really confusing...

I appreciate some enlightenment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

ac15841 said:


> Hi Vimal27,
> 
> I also received such correspondence and I am confused but a biit excited... Just dont know how to figure it out what does it really mean? Have they selected my EOI and if yes, how come I dont have any invitation from them... Really confusing...
> 
> I appreciate some enlightenment. Thanks in advance.



hi,

That message has been sent to all the people who has filled in EOI. It does not mean invitation. Hope u get urs soon. Best of luck!!!


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

I got the same msg. But in my EOI, I had also selected 186 and I now have a button in front of that which says Apply Visa.

There is nothing in front of the 189 or 190 though.

Does that mean, I apply for it now and wait for an employer to respond? Or does it mean that an employer has identified me?

P


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

vvc said:


> No worries guys. AUS needs us. We shall all IT Guys go there and provide business solutions
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WASM responded: 7 Aug 2012


haha good point, this really shows why they need so much IT people ...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey, future and current applicants!
> 
> Some features we (auslover and me) discovered:
> 
> 3. It's not clear how to return to application for supporting documents upload. URL https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app doesn't have login form. No letters were sent to me.


Have found a way to login to documents upload application. 

We should use the following link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

prajwalkashyap said:


> I got the same msg. But in my EOI, I had also selected 186 and I now have a button in front of that which says Apply Visa.
> 
> There is nothing in front of the 189 or 190 though.
> 
> ...


this button should only appear if you have received an invitation to apply. So, have you? if not, probably is another bug in the system


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

omarau said:


> this button should only appear if you have received an invitation to apply. So, have you? if not, probably is another bug in the system


Same is my case..had selected 186 and the button for apply visa os enabled..but when I try to go ahead, it says u need a TRN from the employer to continue ;-)


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Did anybody else managed to lodge their application today? so far only two on this forum were lucky enough to get their applications through the buggy system.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Have found a way to login to documents upload application.
> 
> We should use the following link:
> 
> ...


Hi Kostya

Thanks

Please Keep us updated what are the docs you upload...
also, please let us know, if wife's ielts score needed to be filled during the application.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Who are the two people ?
I know just about kostya.
Who is the other luck one?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

agentleman said:


> I got a state nomination from SA on 27th July. When can I expect the invitation to be triggered. I waiting anxiously to see the invitation.


Can you please tell when you applied for it.... what is the AZNESCO code ????


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Who are the two people ?
> I know just about kostya.
> Who is the other luck one?


I thought it was you 
so only one lucky guy on this forum was able to apply ...

CO allocation is guaranteed on Monday


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I thought it was you
> so only one lucky guy on this forum was able to apply ...
> 
> CO allocation is guaranteed on Monday


Yeah right , CO may grant visa on the same day as well.

I was also in middle of filing it today but stopped it , when that notification came about issues.

When are you planning ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

i will apply once the system works here,if i were you i would have went through with it. why did you stop?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> i will apply once the system works here,if i were you i would have went through with it. why did you stop?


1. the system was giving 500 error
2. current employment date has to be kept blank as per instruction, it is a required field
3. i was not able to retrieve the saved app.
4. the technical error notification message by DIAC.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Kostya,

How did you resolve the problems auslover has mentioned above? Like "end date of employment" field? We should definitely keep it blank (as we are working with particular company), but there is no way to do that, right ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Kostya,
> 
> How did you resolve the problems auslover has mentioned above? Like "end date of employment" field? We should definitely keep it blank (as we are working with particular company), but there is no way to do that, right ?


yeah, you are absolutely right.
Kostya has put the current date in that field because the in any case exp will only be considered till the date when we received the invitation , this info is as per the latest 1119 booklet by DIAC.

If this issue does not get resolved till Monday , i will also put the current date and file it.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Everyone can retrieve their saved application through this link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


just wanted to know your points for 190, could I ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Everyone can retrieve their saved application through this link:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Auslover,

They ask for TRN. Did you get your TRN even without submitting the application? You mentioned you have just saved yours ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Auslover,
> 
> They ask for TRN. Did you get your TRN even without submitting the application? You mentioned you have just saved yours ?


yes, i have saved mine.

this time you get a TRN just at the 4th page without even fully submitting the application.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> yes, i have saved mine.
> 
> this time you get a TRN just at the 4th page without even fully submitting the application.


Good to know! Thanks !


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> yes, i have saved mine.
> 
> this time you get a TRN just at the 4th page without even fully submitting the application.


Does this means that u can create and save ur app without entering credit card info and making a transaction?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Does this means that u can create and save ur app without entering credit card info and making a transaction?


yup


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I really hope somebody has notified the SkillSelect/DIAC support about the employment-end-date field issue.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Julie... pls read the below mail.. DIAC has sent bulk mails stating some technical issues.




> 11 Aug 2012
> Intermittent Visa Lodgement Issues
> Some clients with current invitations have been experiencing intermittent problems while lodging visa applications. This
> issue is preventing some people from completing their visa application. This is currently being investigated and we expect
> ...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Kostya,
> 
> How did you resolve the problems auslover has mentioned above? Like "end date of employment" field? We should definitely keep it blank (as we are working with particular company), but there is no way to do that, right ?


Hi!

I put today's date there. In any case they will not consider experience after invitation ( booklet 6, page 21). 

We (with auslover) just found the way to retrieve application. We should use the same link as I mentioned earlier for docs uploading. 

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I put today's date there. In any case they will not consider experience after invitation ( booklet 6, page 21).
> 
> ...


Oh, used iPhone and missed that there already were answers for all that questions


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I really hope somebody has notified the SkillSelect/DIAC support about the employment-end-date field issue.


Dear Sherlock,
what is the procedure for applying for NSW SS and how much are they charging. please let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


The list of docs is just like they ask in checklist, Forms 80/1221 (docs they ask to enclose with Forms).

Experience proofs are reference letters, tax reporting forms, Labour book copy, other types of letters, booklets where I mentioned, some other types of letters where facts of employment and salaries are mentioned.

Regarding spouse's language ability, they asked two questions: has the spouse undertaken IELTS and has the spouse functional English. I answered no to both of them and there were no additional questions. However, additional questions might be in case of different answers.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Can you please tell us your application experience?
> 
> - What are information you needed to provide?


1. Almost everything you mentioned in EOI.
2. Personal details, travel documents details for each person in application.
3. Custody details for children, and family relations details.
4. Education, experience and language ability details for spouse.

I think, that's all for application itself. 

You'll provide more in supporting documents, but you might do that later.



> - What files/evidences you have uploaded during the application process?
> (e.g., SKILL, IELTS, PASSPORT, MARRIAGE, PCC etc.,)


Things that are mentioned in the checklist, in form 1221. 




> - How did you pay the money?
> (can one use Commonwealth debit master card?)


Paid by Mastercard creditcard this type. Paid by Visa debit card for 175th application earlier. So, both debit and credit cards work.



> - When you plan to do the MED?


As I mentioned in this thread, I'll have to wait for info from DIAC's side. Possibly, I'll undergo meds using 175th application. I'd like to do that ASAP.



> Good luck on your appl.


Thanks!


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

mjr_ said:


> Hi,
> Yes applied for 190 on my EOI.
> I then applied to WA directly and filled in forms and paid $200.
> I was then invited to apply for the 189 by DIAC.
> After this I received a message from WA advising that they are not able to progress with SS until the 189 invitation has expired in 60 days.


as far as I know the first invitation sending was today. how have you got one already? thanks


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Julie1789 said:


> as far as I know the first invitation sending was today. how have you got one already? thanks


Nope. Invitations were sent starting July 6th (190 State sponsored Visas). The invitations for 189 Visas (90 in numbers) happened on 1st August. HIghest ranked EOI's were the ones invited during this 1st round.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> 1. Almost everything you mentioned in EOI.
> 2. Personal details, travel documents details for each person in application.
> 3. Custody details for children, and family relations details.
> 4. Education, experience and language ability details for spouse.
> ...


thanks Kostya for this valuable information. one more question:
did you have to fill in information for all your travels to other countries during last 5 years or so?
if yes, i have a problem since i dont have all my old passports, and i cant remember all this info. :confused2:


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> thanks Kostya for this valuable information. one more question:
> did you have to fill in information for all your travels to other countries during last 5 years or so?
> if yes, i have a problem since i dont have all my old passports, and i cant remember all this info. :confused2:


They haven't asked about that info till now. 

However, they might ask to fill Form 80. And in form 80 there is a section - travels during last 10 years. 

Earlier this form was mentioned as compulsory (in letter that DIAC sent to me regarding 175th application), so I have it ready.

Will share if they ask.

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> They haven't asked about that info till now.
> 
> However, they might ask to fill Form 80. And in form 80 there is a section - travels during last 10 years.
> 
> ...



Hi Kostya,


Did you need to put any personal contacts, name, address, DOB, occupation etc?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

I ment personal contact's: name, address, DOB, occupation etc?


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

hi everyone.
I was also able to lodge my 190 application today. I created the account, filled all the information (most of it already filled from EOI), payed the visa fee and got a TRN 
However, I was not able to attach supporting documents. The option to locate and upload the files is there, but apparently the documents are not saved.
Anyone else having this problem?
Good luck to us all!


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not able to go beyond "apply visa" page .. Once I click apply visa it displays BLANK page .. I ve tried so many times in IE 8 , firefox browsers ..

Anyone else facing this issue ?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

helo_cwb said:


> hi everyone.
> I was also able to lodge my 190 application today. I created the account, filled all the information (most of it already filled from EOI), payed the visa fee and got a TRN
> However, I was not able to attach supporting documents. The option to locate and upload the files is there, but apparently the documents are not saved.
> Anyone else having this problem?
> Good luck to us all!


Hi,
I have the same situation here. The system responses fairly slowly and it seems that this system doesn't really upload and save the attachment. Maybe we can only leave it untouched until DIAC updates us their system maintenance progress on Monday?


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

omarau said:


> im experiencing exactly the same, just an empty page with no errors


Omarau/ destination journey - were u able to progress or are having the same issue .. I am still getting blank page after initial "apply for visa"


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

spaniard said:


> Omarau/ destination journey - were u able to progress or are having the same issue .. I am still getting blank page after initial "apply for visa"


still having the same problem, after i click i get an empty page !!


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> 
> Did you need to put any personal contacts, name, address, DOB, occupation etc?


Hi!

Yes, they ask for all that staff.

You might check Form 1276 that was used earlier for paper based applications.

The info set is similar (not identical).

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hi,
> I have the same situation here. The system responses fairly slowly and it seems that this system doesn't really upload and save the attachment. Maybe we can only leave it untouched until DIAC updates us their system maintenance progress on Monday?


Hi!

I managed to upload all the documents yesterday, spent loads of time though.

There are two tips:

1. App seems to work better with IE.

2. On each step you must(!) wait patiently till the info will be loaded (black sign in left upper corner must disappear, or list must appear with new values). If you don't follow this rule, you get the situation, that it seems, like doc was uploaded, but there is no one in the list after.

Sometimes one have to wait say 5 minutes for some info being loaded on intermediate step of doc uploading... Awful...

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I managed to upload all the documents yesterday, spent loads of time though.
> 
> ...


Hi Kostya,
Thanks for your helpful advice! I'll have a try on IE now.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

DIAC doesnt seem to have worked on the problem at all today. I wonder when it will be fixed?!!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> DIAC doesnt seem to have worked on the problem at all today. I wonder when it will be fixed?!!


They have informed about it already that it will be solved till Monday.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

nishaon said:


> They have informed about it already that it will be solved till Monday.


I'm afraid they will just try to patch things up, if they fix it and launch it on Monday, it wouldnt be much reliable. They have to give more time to test the new fix!! the thing that they should've done before the official release of eLodgment!! 

Let's wait till tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

a new signature to reflect my actual status...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally today I was able to lodge my 190 application, now Im in the process of figuring out where to upload documents.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Have found a way to login to documents upload application.
> 
> We should use the following link:
> 
> ...


getting "The system is currently unavailable." after trying to use the link above!!! is anybody else experiencing the same?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> getting "The system is currently unavailable." after trying to use the link above!!! is anybody else experiencing the same?


I m facing the issue that the data i save in my application is erased after some time at the above given link.
Not sure should i File it or not .

What did you do about the current employment end date issue?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> I m facing the issue that the data i save in my application is erased after some time at the above given link.
> Not sure should i File it or not .
> 
> What did you do about the current employment end date issue?


you will get to preview the whole application before you go to payment, so I would say go ahead and file. 
for the employment i just entered today's date as I already have 5+ years of experience so thats no problem for me. 
I think they will be a bot soft with us (who apply first) knowing that they have a buggy system. 

one thing i wasnt sure about is that they ask for employment history for my wife even though im not claiming points for her! and they even ask whether her experience is related to the nominated occupation 

i just said yes, i guess its irrelevant anyway


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> you will get to preview the whole application before you go to payment, so I would say go ahead and file.
> for the employment i just entered today's date as I already have 5+ years of experience so thats no problem for me.
> I think they will be a bot soft with us (who apply first) knowing that they have a buggy system.
> 
> ...


Strange i did not see that section when i was filing the app.

Also , i will look at the bug fixes they said they will provide on monday or else file anyway.

Where you able to upload documents successfully,?.

Do they ask form 80/1221 before hand?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Strange i did not see that section when i was filing the app.
> 
> Also , i will look at the bug fixes they said they will provide on monday or else file anyway.
> 
> ...



i couldnt upload any docs, the link above is not working! 
they didnt ask for form 80. however they asked to upload for my wife in the documents upload part.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> i couldnt upload any docs, the link above is not working!
> they didnt ask for form 80. however they asked to upload for my wife in the documents upload part.


If possible, can you let us know which all documents they asked for ?

Thanks , in advance


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I will share required docs to upload once i manage to log in to upload section 
so far the following link is not working for me:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
after i enter username and password, the same page loads again asking about TRN and password. could anybody please of the guys who already submitted their applications try the link above and let me know?>


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Strange i did not see that section when i was filing the app.
> 
> Also , i will look at the bug fixes they said they will provide on monday or else file anyway.
> 
> ...


Actually, there is no other list that checklist that is published on skillselect site. There are some sort of recommendations for each person. However, all these recommendations are buggy. Say, they asked ielts results for my daughter who is 2 years old 

They recommended to upload form 1221 for my wife. I had 1221 and 80 prepared for both me and wife, uploaded them all.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I will share required docs to upload once i manage to log in to upload section
> so far the following link is not working for me:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> after i enter username and password, the same page loads again asking about TRN and password. could anybody please of the guys who already submitted their applications try the link above and let me know?>


I've double checked from home. I've logged in without any troubles.

And as I've managed to log in, the list of documents.

There is a link on the main page to the following checklist: 190 - Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa

Also, there are recommendations I wrote earlier about.

So, recommendations for primary applicant (me):




> Language Ability - English , Evidence of
> 11/08/2012	Recommended	Attach document
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> 11/08/2012	Recommended	Attach document
> ...


For secondary applicant (my wife):




> Birth or Age, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Character, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> ...


For secondary applicant (my daughter, 2 years old):




> Birth or Age, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Health, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> Member of Family Unit, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document
> ...


As I said before, it's buggy. There is no correspondence between this list and visa application form.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I found out what the problem is:
after entering TRN and password you have actually press the login button with the mouse. not just pressing keyboard enter :S

but now im getting "The system is currently unavailable. " message!! and one time i was able to login but to an empty page


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> I found out what the problem is:
> after entering TRN and password you have actually press the login button with the mouse. not just pressing keyboard enter :S
> 
> but now im getting "The system is currently unavailable. " message!! and one time i was able to login but to an empty page


Try to refresh this page or use other browser/computer. I'm currently logged in, the app is up.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

helo_cwb said:


> hi everyone.
> I was also able to lodge my 190 application today. I created the account, filled all the information (most of it already filled from EOI), payed the visa fee and got a TRN
> However, I was not able to attach supporting documents. The option to locate and upload the files is there, but apparently the documents are not saved.
> Anyone else having this problem?
> Good luck to us all!


i have the same problem, did you press apply visa button again after you finished your application? that seems to be casuing problems to me


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Try to refresh this page or use other browser/computer. I'm currently logged in, the app is up.


I think the problem is that i clicked apply visa button again after completing the first application. it created a duplicated record somewhere and now the system cant retrieve my first application details. I sent the support guys a note on that. 
meanwhile im trying to fill out form 1221 for my wife, problem here is that it wont save because it is protected. 
did you mange to complete form 1221 and save a soft copy or you have completed and then printed and scan it?

this is a nightmare of documents man


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

I wish i can join you all


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

A notification from skill select just in that they have resolved all the issues.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Kostya, you are doing a great job!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anybody else kept the form 1221 ready as well? I thought that 1221 and 80 are asked for (not everytime) sometime later during the visa application stage.
Should I keep the forms ready? Also, how did you fill the these forms? Using PDF writer, or by pen(and then scanned them) ?

Also, as auslover mentions, got a notification from DIAC that the problems have been resolved. I hope they have resolved everything.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> meanwhile im trying to fill out form 1221 for my wife, problem here is that it wont save because it is protected.
> did you mange to complete form 1221 and save a soft copy or you have completed and then printed and scan it?
> 
> this is a nightmare of documents man



You must use Adobe Acrobat Pro to save them. I think that it has a month period to use it for free. 

So, you might fill both 1221 and 80 (if they ask) in rather convenient conditions.

@ sherlock



> Also, how did you fill the these forms? Using PDF writer, or by pen(and then scanned them) ?


To fill forms in Acrobat Pro or free counterpart, to print them, to sign and to scan.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey!

Some more info from DIAC. 

I wrote a query to team 5 regarding medical examination procedures, difference in Visa lodgement officer and CO, about CO allocation term. Their answer about CO allocation term is very formal, however, medicals clarification might be useful...

I provide there answer below:



> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


So, the conclusions:
1. We got some obstacles with front loading of meds... They might be overcome by contacting the DIAC, However, it's not clear which ID they provided for me - from 175th or from 190th app.

2. Meds results from 175th app are suitable for 190th app.

3. Real CO allocation terms are not clear...

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

kostya said:


> hey!
> 
> Some more info from diac.
> 
> ...


whom did you mail?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> whom did you mail?


I got a letter from DIAC immediately after invitation that there is a person assigned in team 5, who will support with preparation process and visa lodgement procedures. I wrote to that person.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

kostya said:


> i got a letter from diac immediately after invitation that there is a person assigned in team 5, who will support with preparation process and visa lodgement procedures. I wrote to that person.


yeah, i too got the same , i think everyone who has a invitation has got this email at that time.

So , it means now we have to request diac if we need to do the meds earlier


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Logged in this morning,started my application,filled in details,paid the 3060 and then when I was about to start uploading docs,bam!network error.And now,beside my status,there's just a question mark.Anyone else having trouble applying?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi!
Anybody receive 190 second round invitation today?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> yeah, i too got the same , i think everyone who has a invitation has got this email at that time.
> 
> So , it means now we have to request diac if we need to do the meds earlier


Yeah I guess you are right. I hope there is some way of getting the "Health Request ID" for all applicants online itself, rather than emailing them. I really hope so, coz I want to go for medicals right away.

Kostya - Any suggestions ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah I guess you are right. I hope there is some way of getting the "Health Request ID" for all applicants online itself, rather than emailing them. I really hope so, coz I want to go for medicals right away.
> 
> Kostya - Any suggestions ?


yeah same here i want to get through the medicals right away.

but i guess this time we have to get the medical Id from DIAC


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> yeah same here i want to get through the medicals right away.
> 
> but i guess this time we have to get the medical Id from DIAC



I called the medical officer where I'm gonna get my meds done. She said that I should come directly with my passport, passport copy, photos and *forms 26EH and 160EH*. These forms can be downloaded once we submit the application. Maybe those forms will have those health IDs that Kostya got. I havent checked yet.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah I guess you are right. I hope there is some way of getting the "Health Request ID" for all applicants online itself, rather than emailing them. I really hope so, coz I want to go for medicals right away.
> 
> Kostya - Any suggestions ?


Haven't found any way to get these ID's 

However, they have sent IDs without any questions.

But there is a worse thing. I've just tried to make an appointment in clinic. They don't see neither TRN for 190th visa, nor these Health Request ID 

They also don't know anything about SkillSelect/Visa categories changes (they said, that DIAC usually contacted them to pass such info, but not this time)...

Also, you have to get to meds with 160EH and 26EH forms, but there is no way to get them other than electronically (as far as I know).

So, I had to make an appointment using data from my previous 175th application.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Logged in this morning,started my application,filled in details,paid the 3060 and then when I was about to start uploading docs,bam!network error.And now,beside my status,there's just a question mark.Anyone else having trouble applying?


I have exactly the same situation, did you (after completing your application) clicked on "apply visa" button again? this seems to be causing problems. 
I have contacted SkillSelect Technical support and Team5 in DIAC about this and got the following answer: 



> The Department is aware there is a current issue with uploading documents. Our system support people are working on a resolution to this issue.
> We appreciate your patience with this matter and advise you may wish to try uploading your documents again later this afternoon or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Yours sincerely


try to drop them a note from the contact us page on their website:
SkillSelect Support


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I called the medical officer where I'm gonna get my meds done. She said that I should come directly with my passport, passport copy, photos and *forms 26EH and 160EH*. These forms can be downloaded once we submit the application. Maybe those forms will have those health IDs that Kostya got. I havent checked yet.


Did the medical officer mention where they could be downloaded from?

It was like that earlier, but I don't see any way to download them through new system


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

I am also on the last step of my submitting of application but , we all have to agree that there are still some issues with the new system like:

when on the last page we try to save a copy through print the critical information part is missing from the full pdf has any body else faced the issue?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

has anybody been assigned a CO or at least got acknowledgment email for the lodged application? or even a payment receipt? 

I got nothing from DIAC!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> has anybody been assigned a CO or at least got acknowledgment email for the lodged application? or even a payment receipt?
> 
> I got nothing from DIAC!!!


that's scary man 3060 is not a small amount . They should have given a receipt at least.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> has anybody been assigned a CO or at least got acknowledgment email for the lodged application? or even a payment receipt?
> 
> I got nothing from DIAC!!!


Wait for a day at least. Sometimes Credit Card payments can take 1 full day for complete processing.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Did the medical officer mention where they could be downloaded from?
> 
> It was like that earlier, but I don't see any way to download them through new system


Damn ! She just said download it form online application. See if your application has some links to other pages. I havent submitted yet.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Wait for a day at least. Sometimes Credit Card payments can take 1 full day for complete processing.


no actually I got a receipt. but i remember somewhere around the end of the application they mentioned something about acknowledgment email for the application. and another email for payment. Im not worried about the 3060AUD since I got my receipt. Im worried about filling out the application again and the time wasted yesterday


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so there's the info from the 100%E-Health link - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/100-ehealth.pdf

As of 1st Jan 2012, 100%E-health is applicable for these countries -
Bangladesh,India,Nepal,Taiwan,Brazil,Indonesia,Netherlands,Thailand,Bulgaria,Ireland,Philippines,United Kingdom,,Colombia (Bogota region only),Macau,,Singapore,Vietnam,Hong Kong,Malaysia,South Korea


*If you have lodged a paper visa application*, your visa processing officer will give you either a ‘Health Examinations List’ or a client identifier (known as a ‘HAP ID’ or ‘Health Request ID’) which you must provide to the panel clinic so that they can find your case in eHealth and process your health examination electronically.

*If you lodged an online visa application*, you must to bring the ‘Health Examination Referral Letter’ or the Form 26EH and/or Form160EH, that you downloaded during the online visa application process to the panel clinic so they find your case in eHealth and process your health examinations electronically.

Looks like Health Request ID is not required for online applications (only for paper apps). And online applicants can download those forms.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> no actually I got a receipt. but i remember somewhere around the end of the application they mentioned something about acknowledgment email for the application. and another email for payment. Im not worried about the 3060AUD since I got my receipt. Im worried about filling out the application again and the time wasted yesterday


Did kostya get a acknowledgement after filing the VISA?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Did kostya get a acknowledgement after filing the VISA?


No acknowledgement at all...

However, system demonstrates status "In progress", which, according help, means that I'm waiting for CO allocation...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Ok, so there's the info from the 100%E-Health link - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/100-ehealth.pdf
> 
> As of 1st Jan 2012, 100%E-health is applicable for these countries -
> Bangladesh,India,Nepal,Taiwan,Brazil,Indonesia,Netherlands,Thailand,Bulgaria,Ireland,Philippines,United Kingdom,,Colombia (Bogota region only),Macau,,Singapore,Vietnam,Hong Kong,Malaysia,South Korea
> ...


Checked once again... Don't see any ways to get these forms... Only the text, I published earlier - you need to wait CO's letter...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Checked once again... Don't see any ways to get these forms... Only the text, I published earlier - you need to wait CO's letter...


Too bad


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*190 filed *

Hi guys, 

just filed 190 now have to :boxing: with the document uploading.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just filed 190 not have to :boxing: with the document uploading.


i dont understand! did you file and upload documents successful?
good for you. many ppl are having troubles with uploading documents to a saved application


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> i dont understand! did you file and upload documents successful?
> good for you. many ppl are having troubles with uploading documents to a saved application


sorry, it was now i had written not


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> sorry, it was now i had written not


is the link below working for you?
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

docs aren't getting uploaded. Having issues


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

what exactly the issues you're having?!
document are not uploaded? what does the status on the upper right coroner show?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

May be bit out of scope topic, can any one confirm me if partner's required IELTS is: 

overall 4.5 or each band 4.5? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

**

Guys,

I filled the application till payment page, did not have credit card right now, so saved it and exited. Now when I log back in , it again shows the first step!  

Does this mean my application details are gone now? I have to fill everything again ?? Please help if you went through the same !


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally, we received invitation to apply under SC 190 today, now I can confirm that if you have SS, as long as you meet the passing mark 60, you will get invitation but subject to occupation ceiling, I have only 60 pts with VIc SS.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> I filled the application till payment page, did not have credit card right now, so saved it and exited. Now when I log back in , it again shows the first step!
> 
> Does this mean my application details are gone now? I have to fill everything again ?? Please help if you went through the same !


Didn't you get the TRN number then ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> I filled the application till payment page, did not have credit card right now, so saved it and exited. Now when I log back in , it again shows the first step!
> 
> Does this mean my application details are gone now? I have to fill everything again ?? Please help if you went through the same !


did you click apply visa button again or you clicked continue a saved online visa application link? if you clicked apply visa button again, well im not sure if its gone but you're stuck now until DIAC updates us on this.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> is the link below working for you?
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


its having a lot of issues.

are you guys uploading colored scan copies or the certified copies from notary.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

miyur said:


> Didn't you get the TRN number then ?


I was able to continue from where I exited.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Didn't you get the TRN number then ?


Thats the funny thing! I got my TRN, but even with that, when I logged back in , it page just shows the very first page of the application 

Anybody- faced a similar situation ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thats the funny thing! I got my TRN, but even with that, when I logged back in , it page just shows the very first page of the application
> 
> Anybody- faced a similar situation ?


yes, this will happen till you don't make the payment.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> docs aren't getting uploaded. Having issues


what exactly the issues you're having?!
document are not uploaded? what does the status on the upper right coroner show?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> did you click apply visa button again or you clicked continue a saved online visa application link? if you clicked apply visa button again, well im not sure if its gone but you're stuck now until DIAC updates us on this.


Omarau - Where is the "continue a saved online visa application" link? Please note that I have not paid yet, had just filled all info the in the application, and saved it.
When I log on using SkillSelect EOI login, I only see Apply Visa button (have not clicked it again), and when I log in using the other link, I see first page of the app, ready to be filled again.

auslover - you mean I have to fill everyrhin again ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Omarau - Where is the "continue a saved online visa application" link? Please note that I have not paid yet, had just filled all info the in the application, and saved it.
> When I log on using SkillSelect EOI login, I only see Apply Visa button (have not clicked it again), and when I log in using the other link, I see first page of the app, ready to be filled again.
> 
> auslover - you mean I have to fill everyrhin again ?


the "continue a saved online visa application" link is on your EOI Home Page under related links on the right. it will take you here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 
is this the other link you're talking about?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh I'm an idiot. I panicked for no reason.

When I logged in back with the TRN, I did see the first page of the application, but as I went ahead, all information came in prefilled (from my previously saved stage). 
So now all I have to do is keep clicking Next, and go till last page to make a payment. 

Sorry guys !

BTW - Omarau - I still dont see the "continue" link you mentioned about.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

> BTW - Omarau - I still dont see the "continue" link you mentioned about.


here it is marked in red  are you going to pay now?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> here it is marked in red  are you going to pay now?


Aaaaaaah thanks  Sorry I missed it.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*birth certificate*

does anybody knows what to do if one does not have a birth certificate.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Checked once again... Don't see any ways to get these forms... Only the text, I published earlier - you need to wait CO's letter...


Hey,

Just have been to cliniс to make an appointment. They stated:

1. If checkups are done in eHealth enabled clinic, forms 26 and 160 aren't necessary (personally, not sure).

2. They still don't see my Health Request IDs. They don't see TRN for 190th visa as well.

Made an appointment using TRN for 175th visa on 15/08/2012 for me and on 16/08/2012 for spouse and child.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

The DIAC login page seems completely down  Site is not loading for last 2 hours !  I just wanted to make the payment and finalize my application !


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

sherlock said:


> The DIAC login page seems completely down  Site is not loading for last 2 hours !  I just wanted to make the payment and finalize my application !


server crashed sometime back . Hope they resolve it when v r asleep


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone has official link where it is written that one can upload the documents in 28 days after the Visa is filed?


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

Kostya said:


> No acknowledgement at all...
> 
> However, system demonstrates status "In progress", which, according help, means that I'm waiting for CO allocation...


I received today an email from DIAC: "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received".
It had 3 pdf files attached: Visa application summary, Acknowledgement Valid Application Received, Client Service Information.

In the ACK one, it says: 


> This letter confirms that your payment has been receipted and your application has been assessed as a valid application.
> Your application is waiting to be allocated to a case officer and undergo further assessment.


So I think the CO should be allocated in the next 30 days. Let's pray


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

helo_cwb said:


> I received today an email from DIAC: "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received".
> It had 3 pdf files attached: Visa application summary, Acknowledgement Valid Application Received, Client Service Information.
> 
> In the ACK one, it says:
> ...




congratulations man, i still havent received any communication from DIAC regarding my application. and im still not able to upload my documents.

by the way did you manage to upload ur documents? how?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

system is back up, same error as well :S


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

yes, I managed to upload the documents. But it was a painfully slow process.
I followed the instructions posted here, to always wait the 'processing' sign to disappear.
Also, I used the 'Attach documents' link on the right hand side of the site. You will have to fill every field, which takes time. But at least the docs are correctly saved afterwards. 
Another detail: the 'description' field is mandatory.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

helo_cwb said:


> yes, I managed to upload the documents. But it was a painfully slow process.
> I followed the instructions posted here, to always wait the 'processing' sign to disappear.
> Also, I used the 'Attach documents' link on the right hand side of the site. You will have to fill every field, which takes time. But at least the docs are correctly saved afterwards.
> Another detail: the 'description' field is mandatory.


Hi, 
May I ask which browser did you use to upload those documents?


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

sure, I'm using Google Chrome.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

helo_cwb said:


> sure, I'm using Google Chrome.


Thanks man! I'll have a try..


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

helo_cwb said:


> I received today an email from DIAC: "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received".
> It had 3 pdf files attached: Visa application summary, Acknowledgement Valid Application Received, Client Service Information.
> 
> In the ACK one, it says:
> ...


I too received the same email today morning.

but still i am facing issues with the document uploading.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

auslover said:


> I too received the same email today morning.
> 
> but still i am facing issues with the document uploading.


Hi guys,
I got this ack letter as well. Have you noticed the "visa application processing officer" on page 2 of the visa application summary? Do you think he/she is our official CO?


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Finally, we received invitation to apply under SC 190 today, now I can confirm that if you have SS, as long as you meet the passing mark 60, you will get invitation but subject to occupation ceiling, I have only 60 pts with VIc SS.


Congrats!! U got invited yday? Can I check when was ur SS approved and when u advised ur EOI No to them??


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Hi guys,
> I got this ack letter as well. Have you noticed the "visa application processing officer" on page 2 of the visa application summary? Do you think he/she is our official CO?


Haven't gotten such a letter. Is there anybody lodged application, but haven't gotten a letter?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Haven't gotten such a letter. Is there anybody lodged application, but haven't gotten a letter?


Yes , i too got this letter from this id
" [email protected] "


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Yes , i too got this letter from this id
> " [email protected] "


Yeah, I read that. 

It seems like almost everyone has gotten... Taking into account my yesterdays problems with Health Request IDs, I'm little bit worried if everything is all right with application...

Wrote a query to a lady from team 5... waiting for the answer...

PS Guys who got acknowledgement... What's your current status in app for docs uploading?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Haven't gotten such a letter. Is there anybody lodged application, but haven't gotten a letter?


yup me  and im still not able to upload any documents as im getting The system is currently unavailable. when i try to login


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Yeah, I read that.
> 
> It seems like almost everyone has gotten... Taking into account my yesterdays problems with Health Request IDs, I'm little bit worried if everything is all right with application...
> 
> ...


Can you please again tell us how so we request for health ID??


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Can you please again tell us how so we request for health ID??


The only way I know is to request one from person from team 5 who was assigned to support each applicant from the first batch.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> yup me  and im still not able to upload any documents as im getting The system is currently unavailable. when i try to login


I tried to login today. I've managed to login on my 5th try. However, don't know if it's possible to upload anything after login because uploaded all my docs already.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> I tried to login today. I've managed to login on my 5th try. However, don't know if it's possible to upload anything after login because uploaded all my docs already.


to login successfully click login button by mouse, dont use Enter from the keyboard


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Yeah, I read that.
> 
> It seems like almost everyone has gotten... Taking into account my yesterdays problems with Health Request IDs, I'm little bit worried if everything is all right with application...
> 
> ...


uploading files still seems an impossible mission to me...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LostMeson said:


> uploading file still seems a impossible mission to me...


what are you experiencing exactly ?


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> what are you experiencing exactly ?


Network Error
A communication error occurred: ""
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.
The requested web page is currently unavailable - please try again after a short while.
More information may be available from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship's homepage.

it happens often when I click "attach document" button


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Document upload*

Document uploading seems like a :boxing: match 

I am currently in round 1


----------



## stam (Jun 19, 2012)

Even I have got the invite today . I got the VIC SS on July 27th and then submitted the EOI two days later.
I belive the second round of invites have started going from today. All the best for everyone .. Now starting with the visa application


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

auslover said:


> Document uploading seems like a :boxing: match
> 
> I am currently in round 1


Has the portal again crashed?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, the portal keeps crashing again and again  I dont understand why is it so hard to build a portal thats bug-proof.
Anyways, I was able to make the payment and submit my application today morning. Now uploading docs seems to be a big deal . 

By the way, the receipt is available right on the home page as soon as you log-in. I read some people complaining that they did not get any receipt. You might want to download it from there.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Well, the portal keeps crashing again and again  I dont understand why is it so hard to build a portal thats bug-proof.
> Anyways, I was able to make the payment and submit my application today morning. Now uploading docs seems to be a big deal .
> 
> By the way, the receipt is available right on the home page as soon as you log-in. I read some people complaining that they did not get any receipt. You might want to download it from there.


Congrats on filing the visa.

I am still fighting to upload the document.
It's crashing again and again.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Congrats on filing the visa.
> 
> I am still fighting to upload the document.
> It's crashing again and again.


seems to be uploading now but the server is quite slow.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Medical Request ID's*

I just got the following e mail from DIAC when i requested the MED request ID's


To undergo your health examination you are required to have a Health Request IDs which are linked to lodged applications. As you have not yet been asigned to a Case Officer a Health Request ID will not be available at this stage. 

Once you have been assigned to a Case Officer, they will request any further documentation required including health. 


Seems like we cannot do the meds before CO this time.

I think Kostya got the MED ID's for his 175

Kostya - what do you think?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Well, the portal keeps crashing again and again  I dont understand why is it so hard to build a portal thats bug-proof.
> Anyways, I was able to make the payment and submit my application today morning. Now uploading docs seems to be a big deal .
> 
> By the way, the receipt is available right on the home page as soon as you log-in. I read some people complaining that they did not get any receipt. You might want to download it from there.



Congrats!

Yeah, the receipt is available right away. 

Some (and me too) are waiting for acknowledgement email. I've asked DIAC today about this letter, but the only thing they answered is that they have technical issues and they would appreciate our patience. 

Should say, that there's almost no patience left


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> I just got the following e mail from DIAC when i requested the MED request ID's
> 
> 
> To undergo your health examination you are required to have a Health Request IDs which are linked to lodged applications. As you have not yet been asigned to a Case Officer a Health Request ID will not be available at this stage.
> ...



Damn! I hope we get a case officer real soon  I'm traveling out of the country next month  Gotta do my meds before that.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Yeah, the receipt is available right away.
> 
> ...


i agree, Document upload is a real test of patience.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> I think Kostya got the MED ID's for his 175



Possibly, but I've got some doubts about that. Because my clinic doesn't see these ID's in their system.

However, they see all the information for my previous application...

I'll try to compare ID's tomorrow during examinations.

I've asked team 5's lady about these ID's in today's letter also. But there was no answer.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Possibly, but I've got some doubts about that. Because my clinic doesn't see these ID's in their system.
> 
> However, they see all the information for my previous application...
> 
> ...


I too got the reply from the person of team 5 that was assigned to me.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Does anyone has official link where it is written that one can upload the documents in 28 days after the Visa is filed?


There was such a statement in confirmation letter after 175th visa lodgement:



> TIMEFRAME FOR RESPONSE
> 
> Where applicable you must provide all additional documents (identified above) within 28 days after the date of this email, otherwise your application may be decided without the additional information being taken into account.


Probably, there should be something like that in these confirmation letters as well.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> There was such a statement in confirmation letter after 175th visa lodgement:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, there should be something like that in these confirmation letters as well.


yeah , right that will help new applicants .


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Congrats!! U got invited yday? Can I check when was ur SS approved and when u advised ur EOI No to them??


Thanks. My SS approved in May, as I have only 60 pts, can't apply under 176, so opt to skillselect. My EOI lodged on July 6 and informed Vic on the same day.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*incorrect name in document type*

I finally managed to upload 1 document and it is showing incorrect name in " Document Type " field.

I see one cannot remove a document that is uploaded.
Does anyone know how to remove/change a uploaded document?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> I finally managed to upload 1 document and it is showing incorrect name in " Document Type " field.
> 
> I see one cannot remove a document that is uploaded.
> Does anyone know how to remove/change a uploaded document?


Unfortunately, I've heard that there is no way of editing or deleting the already uploaded documents. Guess you should simply upload the correct document again.

By "incorrect name in document type field", do you mean that you selected wrong docuement TYPE while uploading some document? Or the system did it ?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Kostya, 

Can you please clarify few things?

For secondary applicant (my daughter, 2 years old):

Quote:
Birth or Age, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document 
Language Ability - English , Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document 
Health, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document 
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document ----- what is this?
Travel Document 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document 
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document ----- what is this?
Character, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document 


How to prove these?

Member of Family Unit, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document ----- what is this?
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 11/08/2012 Recommended Attach document ----- what is this?


Including family members


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Can you please clarify few things?
> 
> ...


I attached following documents for my daughter:
1. Certified translation of Birth Certificate (full names of parents are stated there, so it's clear that she is dependent and states her family member status).
2. Certified copy of Passport's first page.
3. Passport photo.

As I mentioned before, their recommendations are strange and seem buggy at the moment.

It covers all the requirements from "Including dependent family members in your application" .


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Unfortunately, I've heard that there is no way of editing or deleting the already uploaded documents. Guess you should simply upload the correct document again.
> 
> By "incorrect name in document type field", do you mean that you selected wrong docuement TYPE while uploading some document? Or the system did it ?


The system was showing blank in the "document type field" but after i click upload it is showing some thing else after the upload.


----------



## stomar11 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi all,
I also got a mail from team6 today for going ahead witrh PCC and medical, but there is one line which has confused me it says 
"*
It is recommended that e-visa clients use the Online Health Processing facility where access permits.Forms 26EH and 160EH may be used alternatively, however, use of Online Health Processing where available is recommended to expedite processing. "*
What does it mean, in case of Online Health Processing, I don't need to fill the forms, or is there any online link to fill these forms ?

Secondly they say that I need to provide these documents within 28 days, what if one is not able to secure them in this time frame ?
Please advise.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

stomar11 said:


> Hi all,
> I also got a mail from team6 today for going ahead witrh PCC and medical, but there is one line which has confused me it says
> "*
> It is recommended that e-visa clients use the Online Health Processing facility where access permits.Forms 26EH and 160EH may be used alternatively, however, use of Online Health Processing where available is recommended to expedite processing. "*
> ...


HI stomar11, 

When did you file the visa and which subclass?

have you been assigned a Co and do you have Medical Request ID's.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody else is getting "The system is currently unavailable." message when trying to login with TRN/Password to upload documents? or it just only me!! it is so frustrating to be able finally to lodge a visa application but not be able to upload the documents ... i wish someday i could look back at this and laugh about how stressed i was to upload my supporting documents. 

So :focus: is anybody getting the message above?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does anybody else is getting "The system is currently unavailable." message when trying to login with TRN/Password to upload documents? or it just only me!! it is so frustrating to be able finally to lodge a visa application but not be able to upload the documents ... i wish someday i could look back at this and laugh about how stressed i was to upload my supporting documents.
> 
> So :focus: is anybody getting the message above?


Buddy, i have been trying the whole day and yes i got this message like 50-70 times .

you just have to try the link again and again and again .......

randomly it will log in and randomly it will upload documents just hang in there...


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does anybody else is getting "The system is currently unavailable." message when trying to login with TRN/Password to upload documents? or it just only me!! it is so frustrating to be able finally to lodge a visa application but not be able to upload the documents ... i wish someday i could look back at this and laugh about how stressed i was to upload my supporting documents.
> 
> So :focus: is anybody getting the message above?


hi man,
yes, I am experiencing exactly the same system errors as well. I thought the system support guys could fix this as promised, but apparently it's probably not so easy for them to get it done. I have to say, we need more patience now...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Buddy, i have been trying the whole day and yes i got this message like 50-70 times .
> 
> you just have to try the link again and again and again .......
> 
> randomly it will log in and randomly it will upload documents just hang in there...



I didnt know that it would eventually work randomly  thanks I will keep trying.

btw: what does your application status show after you log in? in the upper right corner?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LostMeson said:


> hi man,
> yes, I am experiencing exactly the same system errors as well. I thought the system support guys could fix this as promised, but apparently it's probably not so easy for them to get it done. I have to say, we need more patience now...


im curious, whats the success/failure ratio of logging in you have? so far its 100%failure for me!!!


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi I have all ACS and IELTS, however wanted to know that can I file EOI now or wait. Though my IELTS is 6.5 only.


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

What Education to Show in EOI and SS filing, I have Bachelor Degree but ACS only counted my other qualification and given to me Diploma. Do I show Bachelor also or not. Even I am currently doing my Master in Information Technology.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes u can file


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> im curious, whats the success/failure ratio of logging in you have? so far its 100%failure for me!!!


it's also 100% failure for me today...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does the attached picture look familiar to anybody? 
this is what I get after 50 tries to login (an empty eVisa application) no TRN no Status nothing!!!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

All 

any one can tell me is it easy to get visa under 489 and on site its mentioned that we would require 6.0 point but about the state requirement point for SA like i belong to 261112 (System Analyst) and as per the latest IELTS scoring required is 6.5 in part of exam. Does the same condition apply if i want to apply for SS for SA under 489 category .. please reply soon because i don't think i will get an invite with 60 point from EOI...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LostMeson said:


> it's also 100% failure for me today...


did you have any luck of successful login earlier? or you're getting system unavailable message from the beginning ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> I tried to login today. I've managed to login on my 5th try. However, don't know if it's possible to upload anything after login because uploaded all my docs already.


Hi Kostya, 

what exactly do you get the first 4 times you tried? 
did you get system currently unavailable message or something else?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does the attached picture look familiar to anybody?
> this is what I get after 50 tries to login (an empty eVisa application) no TRN no Status nothing!!!


yes , i too saw it couple of times today.

you just have to relaunch the browser and try again.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> what exactly do you get the first 4 times you tried?
> did you get system currently unavailable message or something else?


Hi!

Saw "System currently unavailable" these 4 times. 

Some hours later saw a screen without status and without any data (one you mentioned above).


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> im curious, whats the success/failure ratio of logging in you have? so far its 100%failure for me!!!


mine is 20:80

20 is success


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

The system is highly , highly highly .... unstable and a big pain in the ......

if any body wants to take the test of someone's patience he/she should be given this task of uploading the documents


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> The system is highly , highly highly .... unstable and a big pain in the ......


Quite disappointing since they had all the time in the world (1st July - 11 August) to build and test this system.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

man the system is not accessible by any mean!!!


----------



## Alwani (Oct 18, 2010)

Dear All,

I fill the online application for the SA, what is the next procedure, do I click on APPLY button to apply in General Category Section.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> did you have any luck of successful login earlier? or you're getting system unavailable message from the beginning ?


Hi mate,
I managed to upload one file by chance on Monday. I went as far as choosing the file to be uploaded and then after a couple of minutes the system crashed again. I thought the uploading process failed but as a matter of fact, it seems that the system first accepted it and then crashed.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been following this thread and GOSH, I can totally feel the frustration and pain that u guys must be going through. Well, hang in there and isn't it totally OBVIOUS why Aus needs all of u IT ppl!!

Quickly come to Aus and help them fix this system!


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, I have been facing strange issue with filing application for 190.

Every time on step 4, critical data information , when I click next ,
It says service is temporarily available. 

I haven't been able to create a TRN till now . Anyone faced the same issue ?
Any resolution for this . Please suggest.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

spaniard said:


> Guys, I have been facing strange issue with filing application for 190.
> 
> Every time on step 4, critical data information , when I click next ,
> It says service is temporarily available.
> ...


No i did not face the issue.
You might wanna try diffrent browsers.

Also, you can report the issue to skill select support they get back to you soon.

You can email the person of GSM team 5 as well.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

@auslover, can you please tell us, what browser you are using?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> @auslover, can you please tell us, what browser you are using?


IE ver 8.0 for document upload but 
I used google crome for filing the application.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this thread and GOSH, I can totally feel the frustration and pain that u guys must be going through. Well, hang in there and isn't it totally OBVIOUS why Aus needs all of u IT ppl!!
> 
> Quickly come to Aus and help them fix this system!


No way I can disagree


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

I have managed to upload some documents but one of them shows wrong description. Anyways, we need to keep patience with the new system.


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

auslover said:


> No i did not face the issue.
> You might wanna try diffrent browsers.
> 
> Also, you can report the issue to skill select support they get back to you soon.
> ...


I have tried IE8, Mozilla firefox so far .. 
I have mailed skillselect technical support and team 5 on this but no positive response so far.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Guys, dont worry if your document is uploaded with wrong label , i did the same and sent a query to DIAC .

This is the reply :

Thank you for your email regarding your application.

The Department is aware of the current system issues and our support team are working on a resolution to this issue.

Once you have been assigned to a Case Officer, despite your documents being labelled incorectly, all documentation will be assessed.

So don't worry guys .


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Important.*

Guys,

I found a way to make sure that your docuemnts have correct labels and they are uploaded under correct category. 

1 - On the docuemnt upload them, first select the value from first dropdown (stiff like Character, Evidence of). Observer your browser's status bar. As soon as you select something, some data transfer starts happening. WAIT TILL ITS OVER. TAKES even MINUTES>

2 - Now select the document type from the 2nd dropdown. As soon as you select the document type, again a call to the server is made and you see the data transfer happening in status bar of your browser. WAIT TILL THE PAGE REFRESHES. DO NOT TRY TO START UPLOADING THE DOCUEMNT USING BROWSE BUTTON BEFORE THAT. TAKES SEVERAL MINUTES.

3 - Once the page refreshes and data transfer is over, then select the doc using brose button and click upload.

I followed this and got every doc right. Ofcourse there were Network issues from time to time, but atleast whatever docs i uploaded, they all have correct descriptions and doc type.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> I found a way to make sure that your docuemnts have correct labels and they are uploaded under correct category.
> 
> ...


So this shows not only our systems are buggy....... Good and proven systems can also be buggy...... 

Hopefully, everyone will be able to upload docs soon......


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

spaniard said:


> Guys, I have been facing strange issue with filing application for 190.
> 
> Every time on step 4, critical data information , when I click next ,
> It says service is temporarily available.
> ...


after you get ur TRN the first time, you should use the following link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
don not click on apply visa button again, is this what you were doing? 

try the link above and let us know if you get the infamous "system is currently unavailable " message


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Regarding the login problem of displaying "system is currently unavailable." I received the following from E-Service Support team at DIAC


> Thank you for your recent contact with the Department and the information provided to us.
> 
> We are aware of the issue described and are currently working on a resolution.
> 
> ...


but it is taking them for ever, I dont know how can they be so relaxed about a live buggy system that they have bragging about for a year. it is very frustrating.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does any body who was getting "system currently unavailable " yesterday was able to login successfully today? 

did anybody got his EOI suspended after lodging the visa application (I did, I guess DIAC ppl did manually because it took two days after lodgement )


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does any body who was getting "system currently unavailable " yesterday was able to login successfully today?
> 
> did anybody got his EOI suspended after lodging the visa application (I did, I guess DIAC ppl did manually because it took two days after lodgement )


Hi!

My EOI was suspended yesterday.

I've just managed to login. Yesterday I was getting "system currently unavailable ", but managed to login several times as well.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does any body who was getting "system currently unavailable " yesterday was able to login successfully today?
> 
> did anybody got his EOI suspended after lodging the visa application (I did, I guess DIAC ppl did manually because it took two days after lodgement )


Yes. I got this message today but on trying again, I was able to login successfully.

Yes, EOI has been suspended now.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

this is suppose to be useful, but its actually not
Business Innovation and Investment Online Applications
maybe someone else find it is


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

omarau said:


> after you get ur TRN the first time, you should use the following link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> don not click on apply visa button again, is this what you were doing?
> 
> try the link above and let us know if you get the infamous "system is currently unavailable " message


I haven't been able to generate TRN as never I have progressed beyond step 4 " save critical data information " .
Is the TRN generated before this step or after. How do I know if already TRN has been generated


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

spaniard said:


> I haven't been able to generate TRN as never I have progressed beyond step 4 " save critical data information " .
> Is the TRN generated before this step or after. How do I know if already TRN has been generated


i believe you get an email! try the forgot TRN link on the same page i provided earlier and let us know how it goes


----------



## spaniard (Apr 17, 2012)

It says no TRN found


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

spaniard said:


> It says no TRN found


send them a note on their technical support website, and email your case support officer from team 5


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys,
> 
> I found a way to make sure that your docuemnts have correct labels and they are uploaded under correct category.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's how I managed to upload my documents as well.
I took me a whole day in Sunday to do it, but now it's done.
So pacience and perseverance, guys.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi mates, 

How are you managing to put all your docs into 5MB pdf files?
- what dpi? 
- color or b&w, 
- pdfs?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Its been 3 days now, and still the visa portal is exactly the same!!  Is it really that hard to get it right ?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey!

Progress of attached documents on the main page has changed from Recommended to Received for everything actually uploaded... 

Still no acknowledgement letter for me...

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> How are you managing to put all your docs into 5MB pdf files?
> - what dpi?
> ...


Hi!

Color. As far as I remember, most of them 300 dpi. In pdf


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> Color. As far as I remember, most of them 300 dpi. In pdf


In 300dpi , how can you add more than 10 pages in one pdf?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Its been 3 days now, and still the visa portal is exactly the same!!  Is it really that hard to get it right ?


have your received an acknowledgment email from DIAC? it has the following very important information for all of those who are having problems with the uploading their supporting documents via the online application. 



> Contacting GSM Adelaide
> To provide additional documents to GSM Adelaide please attach the documents online via link
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application.
> In the event of an error with the online link, please email the documents as scanned attachments
> ...


two points drew my attention here:
1- we can just send out documents by email instead of waiting for the online portal to be fixed.
2- colored copies of originals can be used instead of certified copies. (I wish I knew this earlier :S)

What do you think guys? will you send your documents by email? I know I will, Im sick of waiting the online portal to be fixed. it could take them forever.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it like that you are putting all your experiences in 1 pdf file (e.g., overseas exp)


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it like that you are putting all your experiences in 1 pdf file (e.g., overseas exp)


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder who will be the first one to get a CO allocated! this should be quick since there would be a maximum of 100 lodged application only since 11-August. 
here starts the waiting for a CO ...


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> have your received an acknowledgment email from DIAC? it has the following very important information for all of those who are having problems with the uploading their supporting documents via the online application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Omar. I just called up my agent to do so. I think it makes sense to directly send them the color scanned copies.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Thanks, Omar. I just called up my agent to do so. I think it makes sense to directly send them the color scanned copies.


I have sent the certified copies of the education certificates .
Can they be a problem?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I wonder who will be the first one to get a CO allocated! this should be quick since there would be a maximum of 100 lodged application only since 11-August.
> here starts the waiting for a CO ...


Yeah i too expect , them to be quick with the skill select visa's

I am thinking to create a new thread for the people who are waiting for CO after 11 aug filing
What say ?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Yeah i too expect , them to be quick with the skill select visa's
> 
> I am thinking to create a new thread for the people who are waiting for CO after 11 aug filing
> What say ?


Go for it.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Go for it.


here it goes 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...90-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html#post871880

Everyone lets all be keeping a close watch for the first one to get a CO

All the 190 applicants can update the following spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

(for those who have submitted) can you upload more than one files under same categories (e.g., quealifications)


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> (for those who have submitted) can you upload more than one files under same categories (e.g., quealifications)


yes


do update this sheet after filing the visa

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> (for those who have submitted) can you upload more than one files under same categories (e.g., quealifications)


Hi!

Yes, you can upload multiple docs under same category. It also works for some (all I needed) pairs of categories - document types. 

For example, if I exceeded max file size, I splitted some docs into two parts and uploaded them separately under same category.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Gentlemen,

@auslover and Kostya, you two are great!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

@ Kostya,

>> It also works for some (all I needed) pairs of categories - document types. 

Can you please explain this in detail?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> @ Kostya,
> 
> >> It also works for some (all I needed) pairs of categories - document types.
> 
> Can you please explain this in detail?


I mean that there is category "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" for example. When you choose this category system advises you document types you might provide.

For example "Certificate" (it's not real example because I can't login again).

You might provide more than one file for that particular document type within choosen category. Say, you have 2 files with certificates - it's no problem. The system will accept them both.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

clear- thanks


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Got my 190 invite on the 14th. 75 points.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> Got my 190 invite on the 14th. 75 points.


congratulations .

so when are you filing the visa ?


fill your details in this sheet.:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Those you have filed the Visa, can you tell me how you did the payment? Indian credit card? foreign credit card etc. ?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Alwani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I fill the online application for the SA, what is the next procedure, do I click on APPLY button to apply in General Category Section.


Dear All,

Could you please let me know if I can apply for Victoria state sponsorship even though I don't meet the IELTS requirement (7 each). Having said that I have registered for my IELTS exam and would definitely get 7 in each now. Would they consider my application or would it be rejected on the IELTS ground.

your valuable advice is appreciated in advanced.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> your EOI look good.. but you need to fulfill the state requirement..like it sound very strange that you can fill EOI with 6.0 in each point but to get SS we need 6.5 in each or 7.0 in each.. i am mentioned my consultant details on your gmail ID.


Dear All,

Could you please let me know if I can apply for Victoria state sponsorship even though I don't meet the IELTS requirement (7 each). Having said that I have registered for my IELTS exam and would definitely get 7 in each now. Would they consider my application or would it be rejected on the IELTS ground.

your valuable advice is appreciated in advanced.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Am I correct that "APPLY" button appears only after the applicant is invited by skill select(and notified by the e-mail) ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please let me know if I can apply for Victoria state sponsorship even though I don't meet the IELTS requirement (7 each). Having said that I have registered for my IELTS exam and would definitely get 7 in each now. Would they consider my application or would it be rejected on the IELTS ground.
> 
> your valuable advice is appreciated in advanced.


You need to achieve the required IELTS result specified by Vic b4 you can submit your application to them, but skill assessment can be uploaded later.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please let me know if I can apply for Victoria state sponsorship even though I don't meet the IELTS requirement (7 each). Having said that I have registered for my IELTS exam and would definitely get 7 in each now. Would they consider my application or would it be rejected on the IELTS ground.
> 
> your valuable advice is appreciated in advanced.


Well you can take a chance but remember if you are rejected then you cannot apply for the next 6 months. So rather i would advise, apply with 7 in each only.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Well you can take a chance but remember if you are rejected then you cannot apply for the next 6 months. So rather i would advise, apply with 7 in each only.


Please refer to this: http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...led-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

You need to provide your IELTS result when submit your application.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

newwave said:


> Hi folks,
> I am a newbie. Has just received SA SS. I have already submitted my EOI(190 visa), because according to SA SS procedure you've got to do it before you apply for sponsorship. So, could you, please, clarify - am I correct that I have to
> 
> 1. wait for 190 invitation via Skill Select and will have some magic "Logde eVisa button" that has been recenly announced?
> ...


Hi!

Congrats with positive (+ve) SS!

Now you have to wait for invitation. You'll get a letter in SkillSelect and notification to your email.

Immediately after invitation "Apply visa" button will appear.

Your only concern at the moment is occupation ceiling. Once you have SS, it doesn't matter how much points you have. At the same time, now ceilings shouldn't scare you as well. Only few invitations were issued... 

All the best!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Those you have filed the Visa, can you tell me how you did the payment? Indian credit card? foreign credit card etc. ?


Any credit card will do as long as it can pay for 3060 aud when converted. I had to use my uae debit card because my credit card doesn't have that much limit.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

newwave said:


> Hi folks,
> I am a newbie. Has just received SA SS. I have already submitted my EOI(190 visa), because according to SA SS procedure you've got to do it before you apply for sponsorship. So, could you, please, clarify - am I correct that I have to
> 
> 1. wait for 190 invitation via Skill Select and will have some magic "Logde eVisa button" that has been recenly announced?
> ...


+ve means positive


----------



## Ash Bans (Apr 20, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Well you can take a chance but remember if you are rejected then you cannot apply for the next 6 months. So rather i would advise, apply with 7 in each only.


Dear Prgopala,

Can you help me with formats of work experience you have used for ACS. 
I am going to start my apps process very soon. so collating all relevant info....plz help....

regards


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Thx a lot to Kostya, auslover and all the others who have shared the detailed info here regarding filing the visa through Skill select..

I got the VIC SS and they have nominated me for the visa through SkillSelect. I received an email from them regarding the same.

I went through all the threads in the forum and found answers to my questions...But still I have few ques for which I couldnot find the answers...

1. "_I received an email from Skillselect that I have been invited to apply for visa but *strangely* the email is empty...Did all of you received a similar email??_"
But when I checked my EOI...the Apply Visa button is there under 190..

2. I did not receive any email from the DIAC regarding the same...is that what happens??

3. After clicking the "Apply Visa" button i.e once we start the online visa application is there a time limit within which we have to complete the application with all the documents uploaded??

4. I read on the forums that a person is assigned to each applicant from team 5 who helps in visa process and all...when is this person assigned??
I have not recd any such letter or email mentioning any name of the person..

5. During the application is it possible to fill and submit the application, make payment and then upload the docs later?? Is there a time limit for that??

6.I read on the forum that Health examination has to be done after the CO asks for it..Then while filling the application what has to be mentioned against that??
6.2. Is there a list of clinics only where we can get the health exam done or it can be by any clinic or doctor??
6.3. How do we know from where to get the health exams done??

7. PCC and all the other required forms mentioned in the checklist have to be prepared before filling the online visa application??


I know its a long list of questions but it would be really helpful if you all could answer them..
I havent yet started filling the online Visa application coz I just want to clear all my doubts before I start...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx a lot to Kostya, auslover and all the others who have shared the detailed info here regarding filing the visa through Skill select..
> 
> I got the VIC SS and they have nominated me for the visa through SkillSelect. I received an email from them regarding the same.
> 
> ...


Hi chattri,

1- No issues if the mail is empty, it is the button that matters.
2- you will only get a email from DIAC when you start application and get a TRN.
3- you have 60 days to file the application and after you have done the payement . You have additional 28 to upload the documents.
4- the person was only assigned for people who got invitation in the month of july because the system was very very new at that time.
5- answered in point 3
6- nothing has to be filled about the health at the time of filling the application.
Search on DIAC website for the doctors on their panel. The meds can only be done through panel doctors.
7- PCC can be done after CO also .
Other required documents have to be uploaded after the visa filed before CO is allocated
8. Oooops there is no 8 th question.
 

Best of luck for the application.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

auslover said:


> Hi chattri,
> 
> 1- No issues if the mail is empty, it is the button that matters.
> 2- you will only get a email from DIAC when you start application and get a TRN.
> ...


Thx a lot auslover for the answers...one more thing..my passport is expiring within 8 months...I read in a doc somewhere that the passport should be atleast valid for 2 years at the time of application...
So should I renew my passport before I start my application or can I send the new passport details to CO after submitting the visa application with the old passport detail??

For point 3 you mentioned that we have 60+28 days for filing the application with the docs.. but the invitation is valid for 60 days only...so if in that period we dont upload the docs then wont the application expire??


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx a lot auslover for the answers...one more thing..my passport is expiring within 8 months...I read in a doc somewhere that the passport should be atleast valid for 2 years at the time of application...
> So should I renew my passport before I start my application or can I send the new passport details to CO after submitting the visa application with the old passport detail??
> 
> For point 3 you mentioned that we have 60+28 days for filing the application with the docs.. but the invitation is valid for 60 days only...so if in that period we dont upload the docs then wont the application expire??


You misunderstood, it's not 60+28, your invitation is valid for 60 days, once you lodge the visa application, this 60 days is no longer applicable. After you lodge your visa application, there are 28 days for you to load the required docs.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> You misunderstood, it's not 60+28, your invitation is valid for 60 days, once you lodge the visa application, this 60 days is no longer applicable. After you lodge your visa application, there are 28 days for you to load the required docs.



Actually my condition is that already my time period of 60 days has started..
I did not know that at the time of filing the application the passport should have atleast 2 years validity...
In my case it just has 8 months validity more..
So I have to apply for new passport..by the time I will get it only after that I can start filling the visa application...

So my question was say I am in such a condition that somehow I manage to submit my application in SkillSelect by the 60th day...then will I get additional 28 days to upload the documents or not?? :confused2:

And as of now I have got no mail stating that I will get 28 days after application submission for the documents...when do we get such a mail or intimation??

Is there any email address of DIAC where I can send my query and ask them for information...


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

chattri said:


> Actually my condition is that already my time period of 60 days has started..
> I did not know that at the time of filing the application the passport should have atleast 2 years validity...
> In my case it just has 8 months validity more..
> So I have to apply for new passport..by the time I will get it only after that I can start filling the visa application...
> ...


I don't think it is mandatory to file an application with 2 years validity.

You may file the application now with the old passport and later on submit a copy of the new passport to the CO when he is assigned. Waiting till the last minute for your new passport to arrive before filling the VISA might be risky...

go ahead and file.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

How is the uploading system now? anyone recently uploaded anything?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Please refer to this thread in case of any issues in uploading documents online:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-message-max-limit-reached.html#post821325


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Kostya, thank you for the response. It's clear now. However I still have a question concerning the whole procedure - according to the occupation ceilings there are 5160 places for the year 2012-2013 for my occupation. As far as I understand, SS is given for two months. But what if they don't consider my EOI within next two month because of the long queue?

Thanks.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> I don't think it is mandatory to file an application with 2 years validity.
> 
> You may file the application now with the old passport and later on submit a copy of the new passport to the CO when he is assigned. Waiting till the last minute for your new passport to arrive before filling the VISA might be risky...
> 
> go ahead and file.


Thx Varun...What you say is true..But m confused..Becoz you said that you think...what if the CO does not accept that or he refuses my application??

So do you have any generic email id of DIAC where I can mail and inquire about my query??


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

newwave said:


> Kostya, thank you for the response. It's clear now. However I still have a question concerning the whole procedure - according to the occupation ceilings there are 5160 places for the year 2012-2013 for my occupation. As far as I understand, SS is given for two months. But what if they don't consider my EOI within next two month because of the long queue?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi!

Please bear in mind that I applied for SS before July, 1. 

For Victoria SS they wrote that it's valid for 4 months. And during these 4 months the only thing they wait from you is to lodge the EOI and send them it's ID. After that they will invite you as soon as possible. I'm not sure about SA rules, it's better to check respective thread.

States now are in position when DIAC has limited total quantity of invitations for each of them. But I've just read that Victoria for example has started to issue invitations again. I think, that SA will start soon or has started already.

For your tranquility you might write a letter to SA SS asking the terms for invitation and mention the same question you wrote in your last post.

Personally, I don't think that there is any threat for you. One of the significant reasons is high ceiling for your occupation.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks again, *Kostya* for your answers and your support. 

However, it's not a matter of tranquility but the matter of understanding. There is some occupation ceiling for some occupations, in other words there is a limit defined by DIAC for this profession for the all states together. But what if, for example, Victoria SS holders are the first 600 in the total DIAC queue and thus applicants with other SS-s can not be processed(invitations can not be send) within their SS validation periods(2-4 months depending on the state/territory)? :eyebrows:

Maybe they do not simply use chronological "first in-first out" approach to prevent the situation that I have described above?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

newwave said:


> Thanks again, *Kostya* for your answers and your support.
> 
> However, it's not a matter of tranquility but the matter of understanding. There is some occupation ceiling for some occupations, in other words there is a limit defined by DIAC for this profession for the all states together. But what if, for example, Victoria SS holders are the first 600 in the total DIAC queue and thus applicants with other SS-s can not be processed(invitations can not be send) within their SS validation periods(2-4 months depending on the state/territory)? :eyebrows:
> 
> Maybe they do not simply use chronological "first in-first out" approach to prevent the situation that I have described above?


it is not like some state can finish the quota of all the states.

I think all states are given a limited number of EQUAL spaces of each occupation.
Hence each state has its own share and nobody has a more advantage.

E.g in the july month DIAC was told to states that they can give 50 invitations maximum per state.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

auslover said:


> E.g in the july month DIAC was told to states that they can give 50 invitations maximum per state.



Each of regional occupation lists contains about 100 professions. 50 invitations per 100 professions sounds awful... According to the offlicial announcement the first invitation round is like a test...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

newwave said:


> Each of regional occupation lists contains about 100 professions. 50 invitations per 100 professions sounds awful... According to the offlicial announcement the first invitation round is like a test...


yeah, i meant for test only for the first month.
but in future too there will be equal share to all.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

I have a question that, I have my invitation to apply for 190 visa from Vic SS. This invitation is valid till Oct I guess. 

Occupation ceiling for code is 360. 

1. The one's who got the invitation to apply for visa will must get a visa? If everything goes fine, my visa is confirmed in one of 360 places or not?

2. What if I delay my visa application, say in September, due to some issues, will I still be guaranteed to get the visa? What if other ppl apply before me and 360 places get filled before my visa application? If they do, how will they treat my visa app and fees? any refund?

Confused :S


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

*auslover*, maybe you are right... My only concern is to be invited earlier than SS valid period will be expired...


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, again, out of context, does anyone of you have a baby, attached to his/her mom's passport. Then, how do upload travel doc for the baby?


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Those you have filed the Visa, can you tell me how you did the payment? Indian credit card? foreign credit card etc. ?


hi.ive noticed in ur timeline that ur applicatin 4 nsw was rejected?may i know what happened?sorry if this is OOT, i cant send pm yet.tnx


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

newwave said:


> auslover, maybe you are right... My only concern is to be invited earlier than SS valid period will be expired...


According to my agent, once you've lodged EOI and inform the state means you've validate your SS, so, SS expired is no more an issue, you may check with the state if this is true.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx Varun...What you say is true..But m confused..Becoz you said that you think...what if the CO does not accept that or he refuses my application??
> 
> So do you have any generic email id of DIAC where I can mail and inquire about my query??


ok... ignore 'think'. But do think... if DIAC would have had a problem then why send you an invitation for an EOI that had the passport number and the expiry mentioned which was due to expire soon. 

My friend updated her wifes passport few weeks down after filing the visa, it was as easy as sending an e-mail with the attachment to the CO.

As for the mail id- the gerenral immigration enquiry (skill processing centre, adelaide) will send you the same thing.

Good luck


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> ok... ignore 'think'. But do think... if DIAC would have had a problem then why send you an invitation for an EOI that had the passport number and the expiry mentioned which was due to expire soon.
> 
> My friend updated her wifes passport few weeks down after filing the visa, it was as easy as sending an e-mail with the attachment to the CO.
> 
> ...


Thx varoon...Even I think the same...

Hey one more query...
I just checked the site for online application for PCC...It says processing time 4weeks - 2 months...
Within 2 months to invitation will expire...so can I send the PCC to CO once he is assigned or is it compulsory to attach with the online visa application...

Ne idea group??


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi folks, another question from my side. I understand that my question is completely inappropriate here, however I didn't find a suitable thread. So, I have academic module of IELTS. Is it ok for our 190 purpose? (The phrase in official DIAC is rather ambiguous, so I would be grateful for the community clarification).


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

chattri said:


> Thx varoon...Even I think the same...
> 
> Hey one more query...
> I just checked the site for online application for PCC...It says processing time 4weeks - 2 months...
> ...


You can front load the PCC if you want though it's not a compulsion.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

newwave said:


> Hi folks, another question from my side. I understand that my question is completely inappropriate here, however I didn't find a suitable thread. So, I have academic module of IELTS. Is it ok for our 190 purpose? (The phrase in official DIAC is rather ambiguous, so I would be grateful for the community clarification).


Hey buddy i think DIAC accepts general results only not academic.

i found this in booklet 6:



> Evidence to support your application
> You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability
> attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are
> required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.
> ...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

miyur said:


> You can front load the PCC if you want though it's not a compulsion.


Thanks miyur and everyone else who helped me solve my doubts...
Hope now that I file my application successfully ..


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

auslover said:


> Unless you are
> required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.


This is exactly what I am talking about. This phrase can be interpreted as ~it's ENOUGH to have general training (unless you are not specifically asked of the academic module). But what if I have the academic module passed since the very beginning?

This is bloody ambiguous. :boxing: Why can't they say directly and clearly?


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

in addition to the previous message. This is from SA official web site

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104



> 9.5 The IELTS test that you provide must be less than two (2) years old at the time of the nomination decision regardless of the DIAC validity requirement of three (3) years. The General *or* Academic result will be accepted.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Both academic and general IELTS are accepted by DIAC.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Both academic and general IELTS are accepted by DIAC.


Are you sure ??
Because I think k only general are accepted as they have mentioned it in bold in book let 6

SA may accept both but I think DIAC dont- now I am confused a bit too


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

newwave said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about. This phrase can be interpreted as ~it's ENOUGH to have general training (unless you are not specifically asked of the academic module). But what if I have the academic module passed since the very beginning?
> 
> This is bloody ambiguous. :boxing: Why can't they say directly and clearly?


Let me keep it simple.
If you have the necessary score irrespective of it being in academic or general, go and submit it. Academic modules are a must for university courses. Academic module is tougher than general and hence DIAC asks us to appear for general but if you got the necessary score in academic, it wont harm.you still can submit it to them.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

DIAC does not explain it clearly but you can search through lot of forums and find that people have submitted either of it and DIAC has accepted it.

English Language Requirement for General Skilled Migration


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

DIAC accepts both academic and general results...it just depends on your purpose and your professional requirement...
Students who want to go for further studies need to give academic to prove their strength in the english language...as their courses will be in english...
Whereas professionals just need to give general to establish their understanding of english for their day to day and professional activities...
Unless your professional requirement is of academic or the code for which you want to apply specifies it you go in for general....
If you have academic score in place of general then you can very well use that..No harm


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

newwave said:


> Hi folks,
> I am a newbie. Has just received SA SS. I have already submitted my EOI(190 visa), because according to SA SS procedure you've got to do it before you apply for sponsorship. So, could you, please, clarify - am I correct that I have to
> 
> 1. wait for 190 invitation via Skill Select and will have some magic "Logde eVisa button" that has been recenly announced?
> ...


please update your data in the following spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdG13MmN3VW1EZ2RELUZqZWRtNkRGa3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## kamal.shah (Aug 23, 2012)

can we application charge by debit card? or can we use 2 credit cards for payment of application charge online?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

newwave said:


> got invitation today.


Congratulations mate.
That's great.
Best wishes for your next steps.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi folks! I have already asked this question in parallel thread, but maybe somebody here could clarify the following moments: 1. Visa application looks like EOI. You have to answer almost the same questions the second time. On the other hand, there is a 60 days period to complete the application. So my question is what if i increase the total points during this period? Will the updated points be considered by the CO or the points should be exactly the same that i was claimed in my EOI? 2. The passmark doesn't work after the eoi was invited-even if i lodge my application on the 59th day i will be assessed under the passmark that took place on the moment of invitation? Thanks.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi

One simple question..the 28 days time period to upload documents after the application lodgement is for all the relevant documents or only for PCC, Meds ??

One more thing..when we are filling the details in the application then we do not upload the required documents simultaneously or the upload link works only after the payment is made??


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> One simple question..the 28 days time period to upload documents after the application lodgement is for all the relevant documents or only for PCC, Meds ??
> 
> One more thing..when we are filling the details in the application then we do not upload the required documents simultaneously or the upload link works only after the payment is made??


28 days after filing the visa is for docs other than Meds and PCC...... Meds and PCC can be given when CO is allocated...... PCC can be pre-loaded, before the CO allocation...... 

Meds can be loaded only when Med ID's are given...... if there is only one applicant in application.... can even go with the TRN generated...... But not very much sure with the new meds process..... :boxing:


----------



## nohanaod (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.

Just I am simply sitting and waiting for unknown for the past 2 weeks since the “Apply Visa” button has become active. I am confused of what to do. Should I start the visa application for the activated 187 category only for the “Apply Visa” button is activation or wait for invitation letter to my email? Thank you very much.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

nohanaod said:


> I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.


I don't get it. When you said you were eligible, are you referring to the final screen when you hit "Submit" on the EOI application? The Apply Visa button will only appear if and only if you receive an invitation on your email. The Apply Visa button you previously saw was probably a glitch when they were rolling out Skillselect.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

In other news, has anyone else who applied for 190 been allocated a CO already?


----------



## nohanaod (Aug 27, 2012)

metaform said:


> I don't get it. When you said you were eligible, are you referring to the final screen when you hit "Submit" on the EOI application? The Apply Visa button will only appear if and only if you receive an invitation on your email. The Apply Visa button you previously saw was probably a glitch when they were rolling out Skillselect.


When I mean eligible I want to mean that the Skillselect determines which visa you can apply based on the information you submitted first when you enter your EOI. Accordingly the Skillselect determined that I am eligible to apply for Subclass-187 permanent and for the long stay Subclass-457 temporary. For the past 2 weeks, the "apply visa" button in front of the subclass 187 (permanent) one is active. But I didn't receive any email invitation. This is my confusion.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

nohanaod said:


> When I mean eligible I want to mean that the Skillselect determines which visa you can apply based on the information you submitted first when you enter your EOI. Accordingly the Skillselect determined that I am eligible to apply for Subclass-187 permanent and for the long stay Subclass-457 temporary. For the past 2 weeks, the "apply visa" button in front of the subclass 187 (permanent) one is active. But I didn't receive any email invitation. This is my confusion.


Did you check the "Correspondence Page" in your Skillselect account??
Maybe you have recd the invitation there...

Did you check your email nicely..mayb you have recd an empty mail with just the subject line mentioning that you have been invited..
Bcoz that has been the case with me...

I had recd the proper invitation mail in the "Correspondence Page" in Skill Select..


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

metaform said:


> In other news, has anyone else who applied for 190 been allocated a CO already?


Hi Metaform...

Hey did you upload all the documents easily..or did you face any problem...
Hey can I ask something...regarding the job documentation...did you upload all the payslips, bank statements etc..alongwith the application??

Ne idea if we dont have any one of the above docs then what can be done??


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just got my invitation yesterday.. I lodged my application as soon as I got it. But then when I tried uploading documents, the site crashed. And I havent been able to log back in since.
Any other applicants experiencing the same problem?


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

joining this thread! just received an invitation to apply for 190 how did u guys make the payment? is it possible to pay using 2 credit cards?


----------



## jss4646 (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how much time actually Engineers Australia take for the outcome? Though it is specified as 4 months on their website .....


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi Metaform...
> 
> Hey did you upload all the documents easily..or did you face any problem...
> Hey can I ask something...regarding the job documentation...did you upload all the payslips, bank statements etc..alongwith the application??
> ...


I'm uploading my docs every other day (or when I got the time) with ease. Make the pdf scans below 5 MB. Mine are of KB size so maybe that's it.

We're not being issued payslips on my current job. What I did instead was upload my labor contract (under Work Experience-Overseas, Evidence of > Employment Contract) that indicates my salary. 

I also downloaded all my previous bank statements via online banking but it all went up to more than 5 MB file (that's almost five years worth of statement) but haven't uploaded them yet.


----------



## Immipedia (Aug 3, 2012)

*SkillSelect Invitation Round 1 August Report Published at SkillSelect Site*

Today DIAC just published the skill select invitations reports for round one. Check SkillSelect Site.

Regards,
Mubbashir


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

olan said:


> joining this thread! just received an invitation to apply for 190 how did u guys make the payment? is it possible to pay using 2 credit cards?


Parekoy, at the payment stage there's only an option for one credit card input. My credit card did not have that much limit either, so I just put in all my powers (LOL) on my savings account and used a debit card instead.

I think they can also receive money order payment to vfs.


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

metaform said:


> Parekoy, at the payment stage there's only an option for one credit card input. My credit card did not have that much limit either, so I just put in all my powers (LOL) on my savings account and used a debit card instead.
> 
> I think they can also receive money order payment to vfs.


nice to see a fellow pinoy in this thread! tnx..im in the process of uploading my docs now. hows ur application going?


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi 

How do I save my visa application?? I couldnt find the save button on the visa application..


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

hey 

while filling the visa application i came through this question "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?" 

In my case my spouse will migrate with me...So for this question should I give my spouse's details or should I just select NO

Secondly the application is asking for the Child's relationship status..Now my child is just 3 yrs old..so what should be the answer..."Never Married" or can we leave it blank??

One more thing...Can we edit the details later after saving the application??


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

chattri said:


> hey
> 
> while filling the visa application i came through this question "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"
> 
> ...



Hi Chattri,

For the 1st Q, custodial access or guardianship typically occurs when the parents have separated, or one/both of the parents are no longer alive, or for some such reason, the court would have granted custody/guardianship of the child for the purpose of caring in such cases when the parent(s) are unable to do so. If that is not the case, then "No" would be the answer.

"Never Married" would be the answer for the 2nd Q

We can edit the details later after saving the application. However, if u need to change the details after you SUBMIT the application, then the Change of Circumstances form should be filled up.

Cheers and all the best!

P


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I asked aus imm team for possibility of fee refund if visa is refused due to any reason, they replied:

"If your visa application is refused you are not entitled to have your visa application charge (AUD 3060) refunded to you. No refund will be issued. "

Is this true? no one gets refund even if occupation ceiling is reached? (that's not my fault though)


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I asked aus imm team for possibility of fee refund if visa is refused due to any reason, they replied:
> 
> "If your visa application is refused you are not entitled to have your visa application charge (AUD 3060) refunded to you. No refund will be issued. "
> 
> Is this true? no one gets refund even if occupation ceiling is reached? (that's not my fault though)


you should have asked the exact query like what will happen in the case of occupation ceiling is reached...

as far as i know that in such case application is returned back not refused.
Application is refused if someone fails to provide proofs for his/her claimed points.

Seniors may explain it better.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I asked aus imm team for possibility of fee refund if visa is refused due to any reason, they replied:
> 
> "If your visa application is refused you are not entitled to have your visa application charge (AUD 3060) refunded to you. No refund will be issued. "
> 
> Is this true? no one gets refund even if occupation ceiling is reached? (that's not my fault though)


This Scenario will never occurs because you will get the invitation only if the occupation ceiling is not reached.

So, if the occupation ceiling is reached one will not get a invitation leave aside filing a visa.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> This Scenario will never occurs because you will get the invitation only if the occupation ceiling is not reached.
> 
> So, if the occupation ceiling is reached one will not get a invitation leave aside filing a visa.


What if I delay my visa and apply just before invitation expiry date, still there won't be any issue of occupation ceiling reached? because during my delay period more invitations might have been sent and more visa apps might be filed.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> What if I delay my visa and apply just before invitation expiry date, still there won't be any issue of occupation ceiling reached? because during my delay period more invitations might have been sent and more visa apps might be filed.


NO, in any case if you have got the invitation then you don't have to worry about 
occupation ceilings anymore till your invitation expires.

The occupation ceiling is calculated on basis of invitations issued not visa filed.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> NO, in any case if you have got the invitation then you don't have to worry about
> occupation ceilings anymore till your invitation expires.
> 
> The occupation ceiling is calculated on basis of invitations issued not visa filed.


Great....Thanks.....


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

I am currently filing for a visa application, however, I still cannot proceed yet since I am still waiting for my credit card limit to be increased in order to pay for the application.

1. In the 17 steps of the application, I am not prompted to upload any documents yet. Is this expected? Would I be required to upload the necessary documents as proof for my claims after paying the visa application?
2. Given that I am not claiming for partner skills points, should I still prepare for the employment/education documents of my spouse (who will be migrating with me) such certificate of employment, transcript of records, diploma, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

olan said:


> I am currently filing for a visa application, however, I still cannot proceed yet since I am still waiting for my credit card limit to be increased in order to pay for the application.
> 
> 1. In the 17 steps of the application, I am not prompted to upload any documents yet. Is this expected? Would I be required to upload the necessary documents as proof for my claims after paying the visa application?
> 2. Given that I am not claiming for partner skills points, should I still prepare for the employment/education documents of my spouse (who will be migrating with me) such certificate of employment, transcript of records, diploma, etc.?
> ...


1. Document uploading happens after we complete the filing.
2. No you don't need these documents if you are not claimed the points for skilled partner.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

prajwalkashyap said:


> Hi Chattri,
> 
> For the 1st Q, custodial access or guardianship typically occurs when the parents have separated, or one/both of the parents are no longer alive, or for some such reason, the court would have granted custody/guardianship of the child for the purpose of caring in such cases when the parent(s) are unable to do so. If that is not the case, then "No" would be the answer.
> 
> ...


Thanks Prajwalkashyap...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have made a spreadsheet to see....... how many us are there with EOI and where we rank in our Code for Invites...... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...0M0Z3WlE#gid=0

You can add the info in the sheet... I have already added to it..... This would also help people to see how many people are invited above them.....


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I see an option to 'Update EOI'. I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'
> 
> ...


i do not think that you can update your EOI after getting an invitation. Your EOI is freezed now. I don't know why the update EOI thing is enabled. In any case you should not update it.
I think that question is not that important in terms of affecting the score on the EOI. So you can ask the CO, once allocated, that you had made this mistake and should be allowed to file for partner as well. Check while filing the VISA do you have option to add a partner? That will determine how that question has affected your VISA application. If you do not have option to add partner while applying for VISA then its the effect of the answer to that question since you have selected that you are the only person who is going to apply.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot Prgopala! 



prgopala said:


> i do not think that you can update your EOI after getting an invitation. Your EOI is freezed now. I don't know why the update EOI thing is enabled. In any case you should not update it.
> I think that question is not that important in terms of affecting the score on the EOI. So you can ask the CO, once allocated, that you had made this mistake and should be allowed to file for partner as well. Check while filing the VISA do you have option to add a partner? That will determine how that question has affected your VISA application. If you do not have option to add partner while applying for VISA then its the effect of the answer to that question since you have selected that you are the only person who is going to apply.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi

I have declared my husband as dependent on my visa. Still they are asking about his job experience for the last 10 years...So does it mean that I have to upload his work related docs also for the last 10 yrs??
We have even not got his work exp assessed from any assessment body as we decided to declare him as dependent...
Now what should we do??

Secondly in the previous residence section for past how many years do we have to mention the residence address?? In my last 10 years of work exp I have stayed in 3-4 countries..so do i have to give the residence address of all?? 
I cant understand what they want...:confused2:

Kindly help so that I can finish filing my application...Thanks


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi 

_*I wanted to edit my previous thread as I mentioned some information incorrectly..but am unable to do so..
So I'l first correct the information in this thread and ask the correct question...*_

1. In the online visa application I have to mention the qualifications and the work exp for last 10 years of my spouse...so does that mean that I have to upload all the relevant docs also??

2. In the visa application "in the previous residence section" for past how many years do we have to mention the residence address as it is not mentioned in the section...What if I dont remember the addresses of all the places I stayed??

3. In documents checklist for 190 visa Form 80 is not mentioned...but I read in this forum that we need to fill form 80..So do I need to fill separate form for me and my spouse or just mention his details where ever asked in my form??

4. In the very first question that is mentioned in Form 80.."I am applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence" which option is suitable for 190 visa??

5. In Form 80 in the section where we have to give the details about our stay for last 10 yrs (for every year) what to do if I don’t know the complete address of the places where I stayed?? 

Kindly consider this as the correct post...Would have removed the earlier one if was able to edit..


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

hi guys, is there by any chance a 189 visa can be granted within 3 months of lodgement in the new system? the site indicates 12 months processing.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

mandand said:


> hi guys, is there by any chance a 189 visa can be granted within 3 months of lodgement in the new system? the site indicates 12 months processing.


That is the normal processing time. It all depends on your CO allocation. And with the new processing timelines even 189 will get a CO within 4 weeks. So 189 should also be granted quickly in my opinion. To make it much more faster, as soon as you are in the 4th week you can get your PCC and MEDS ready so that by the time CO is assigned you can upload all these or you could even frontload it.


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the reply. really undecided whether to go for 189 visa or 190 visa. as we want a quicker visa grant.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Prgopala,

I heard that it is better to do the medicals only after the CO asks for it and they might reject if they are done before as they might check the date.

Is it true?





prgopala said:


> That is the normal processing time. It all depends on your CO allocation. And with the new processing timelines even 189 will get a CO within 4 weeks. So 189 should also be granted quickly in my opinion. To make it much more faster, as soon as you are in the 4th week you can get your PCC and MEDS ready so that by the time CO is assigned you can upload all these or you could even frontload it.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Prgopala,
> 
> I heard that it is better to do the medicals only after the CO asks for it and they might reject if they are done before as they might check the date.
> 
> Is it true?


They should not reject the meds unless they are expired. Meds and PCC have a validity of 1 year. So should not be a problem.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone

Kindly help with the information...My application is stuck coz m not able to decide what to do about the following ques..

1. In the online visa application I have to mention the qualifications and the work exp for last 10 years of my spouse...so does that mean that I have to upload all the relevant docs also??

2. In the visa application "in the previous residence section" for past how many years do we have to mention the residence address as it is not mentioned in the section...What if I dont remember the addresses of all the places I stayed??

3. In documents checklist for 190 visa Form 80 is not mentioned...but I read in this forum that we need to fill form 80..So do I need to fill separate form for me and my spouse or just mention his details where ever asked in my form??

4. In the very first question that is mentioned in Form 80.."I am applying for visa to travel to Australia as migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence" which option is suitable for 190 visa??

5. In Form 80 in the section where we have to give the details about our stay for last 10 yrs (for every year) what to do if I don’t know the complete address of the places where I stayed??


----------



## brycos (Aug 3, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Kindly help with the information...My application is stuck coz m not able to decide what to do about the following ques..
> 
> ...


Frankly, if you can't figure out such simple things for yourself, you should really get an agent.

1) If they ask for documents explicitly, submit them. If it's just a column in a form, them fill out the column truthfully.

4) Are you in Australia right now? Yes -> pick option 2 No -> pick option 1

5) Do all you can to find out the old addresses. If you're really not able to then I guess write the best you remember, but it's an unnecessary risk. I really doubt that it's impossible to find your old addresses. Contact old friends, relatives, neighbours, find old mail, tax returns, lease papers. 

Follow the application process EXACTLY. Don't worry about forms someone on a forum has told you about, but make sure you read every single word of the online application and related documents on the immigration website carefully, and if you're not good at filling forms dealing with bureaucracies etc., either get help from someone who is, or get an agent.

This might sound ironic after my post, but the most important thing is: DON'T rely on what you read on an internet forum.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Msg removed


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Ppl,

A query for which I would like your views.

In the VISA application, one section talks about the the dependents the applicant may have who wouldn't be accompanying to Australia. 
Interestingly, description of the term "Family Member" doesn't mention Parents even though it includes grand parents, uncle, aunt, niece, nephew etc. (refer the attachment)

As of now I have chosen "No" even though I have depended Parents but I wonder if it would be a correct option. Any thoughts ??


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*Why this??*

This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
I'm getting this message aggain and again while lodging online application through skill select....

Has anyone got this msg?
What's the solution???


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

KaKu said:


> Hey Ppl,
> 
> A query for which I would like your views.
> 
> ...


Even i have selected it as no. My agent confirmed the same.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> I'm getting this message aggain and again while lodging online application through skill select....
> 
> Has anyone got this msg?
> What's the solution???


There is no solution to it other than keep on clicking the link. I too got the message several times but i kept of clicking 'next' button again and it worked.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

prgopala said:


> There is no solution to it other than keep on clicking the link. I too got the message several times but i kept of clicking 'next' button again and it worked.


When the application would be saved?
I'm in the very start. My application is not saved in the system yet..
SO i have to enter whole data again and again


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

wanttomove said:


> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> I'm getting this message aggain and again while lodging online application through skill select....
> 
> Has anyone got this msg?
> What's the solution???


well, join the club here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-system-currently-unavailable-new-post.html


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

I have included my partners name in the visa application for 190...so if the visa is granted then is it necessary that my partner has to travel with me or can he join later after I go there and settle down??


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Once the visa is granted, it must be activated by entering Australia before a specified date (12 months from the date of your meds/pcc). All persons on your visa must enter Australia before that date.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does any of the new guys who got invitations on the second round have technical problems in lodging their visas or uploading documents?


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Even i have selected it as no. My agent confirmed the same.


hey, thanks Praveen.. 

I don't have credit limit of AUD3060, are you aware of the other options we have to make the payment ?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

KaKu said:


> hey, thanks Praveen..
> 
> I don't have credit limit of AUD3060, are you aware of the other options we have to make the payment ?


I think debit card is another option. Credit your bank amount with the required amount and then use the debit card for the account.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

chattri said:


> 3. In documents checklist for 190 visa Form 80 is not mentioned...but I read in this forum that we need to fill form 80.


As far as I understood (please, correct me if I am not right) nobody needs form 80 any more, becuase it was replaces by the eVisa(it has a similar name) web-based interface - you should answer the same questions there. *IMHO....*


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I received an invitation to apply for the 189 visa in this 1st Sep round.
I intend to file the application soon.

I would like to know whether you have to submit your Medical Reports in order to complete the application or whether you wait for the Case Office to respond and request you to take the Meds?


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello,

does anyone guide me the next steps post doing the payment? I dont find any link to upload any attachments? 

cheers.


----------



## saisharan (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi 
I too have got invitation to apply would you pls advice me document list


----------



## saisharan (Aug 31, 2012)

*Pls advice*



Prass2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Pls advice me document list for 190 visa application I need to finish up fast and havent started yet hence need help pls advice
> ...


Pls advice me document list for 190 visa application I need to finish up fast and havent started yet hence need help pls advice


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Please give me advice regarding the section in the visa application
*Non-migrating dependent family members*
i have included 3 family members in my application(spouse+2 kids)
what i should write in this section???
I don't have any other person "DEPENDENT" on me

Thanks in advance


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Please give me advice regarding the section in the visa application
> *Non-migrating dependent family members*
> i have included 3 family members in my application(spouse+2 kids)
> what i should write in this section???
> ...


Just reply "No".


----------



## haqureshi (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi everyone and Congratulations to all who have been invited.

I have some confusions regarding the process.

Is State sponsored applied with EOI or Seperatly?
Is there some fee for application for state sponsore?
For how long the ACS Assessment is valid And in ACS what is difference between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programer?
If granted the visa in what time one should have to move to Australia?
what are the chances with 60 points for 190?

@Destination Journey and @wanttomove

- Did you guys used an agent or are you doing all the process yourself. If you are using agent can you recommend one.
-What are the expenses for Medical.
-How complex is the ACS application can I prepare it myself or should I use the help of an agent.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

haqureshi said:


> Hi everyone and Congratulations to all who have been invited.
> 
> I have some confusions regarding the process.
> 
> ...



Is State sponsored applied with EOI or Seperatly?_You will have to apply for statte sponsorship separately, In the EOI u will have to select the state to which u applied._
Is there some fee for application for state sponsore_It varies from one state to another. Each state has its own criteria. You will have to check on the state website_?
For how long the ACS Assessment is valid And in ACS what is difference between Analyst Programmer and Developer Programer?_ACS assessment is valid for 2 years. ACS website contains the descriptions of both job designations _
If granted the visa in what time one should have to move to Australia?_there will be some deadline date given by the DIAC. Really don't know the exact time limit. _
what are the chances with 60 points for 190?_190 visa is state sponsored. if u claim 60 points in EOI and get the SS then u will get an invite immediately._

- Did you guys used an agent or are you doing all the process yourself. If you are using agent can you recommend one._I'm doing it myself_
-What are the expenses for Medical._Just have an estimate. It's i think 5,000 plus for elders and 2,500 plus for kids_
-How complex is the ACS application can I prepare it myself or should I use the help of an agent _I found that simple, U will have to carefully write ur experience letters including the job descriptions, end & start dates etc._


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

saisharan said:


> Hi
> I too have got invitation to apply would you pls advice me document list


Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:

1.	Passport copy
2.	IELTS score card
3.	ACS Assessment
4.	India PCC (Front load)
5.	10 th pass certificate and DMC 
6.	12 th pass certificate and DMC
7.	Bachelor degree certificate and DMC’s
8.	Company 1 = 1 Reference letter 
9.	Company 1 = 1 Experience letter 
10.	Company 1 = Appointment letter 
11.	Company 2 = 1 Reference letter 
12.	Company 2 = 1 Experience letter 
13.	Company 2 = Appointment letter 
14.	2 year bank statement
15.	1 years Salary slips
16.	1 Form 16
17.	2 Income tax return 

You can also go to this link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...


What about FORM-80 ?
Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> What about FORM-80 ?
> Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


If Co asks for this..... Then you have to cater this.... otherwise not required...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...


Do we have to upload 10th and 12th certificates and marksheets also??
I never submitted that to ACS...
What is a DMC??

Regarding points 14,15,16 and 17...do we have to give all the docs for all the companies?? 
Isint any of the above one doc for all companies enough??


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

HI guys,

Can anyone tell me how is the online application system behaving? I am waiting for my invite to lodge 190 visa and hence just trying to figure out if it is ok to enter application and save it till the payment mode. Thanks


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone got approval for WA or SA SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


----------



## nikhilshah (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Members..

I have received Invitation for 189 on 1st Sep..
Is there anyone done with the filing process?

Need your help for the list of documents to be uploaded ..Is there a facility to " Save" our application similar to that of EOI submission..


Thanks in Advance


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone got approval for WA or SA SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


Yes I have, what's up?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

I am in the same boat...got my invite on Sep 1 as well for 189.
I am halfway in the application process. Yes, you can save your application in steps once you get the TRN (Number).



nikhilshah said:


> Hi Members..
> 
> I have received Invitation for 189 on 1st Sep..
> Is there anyone done with the filing process?
> ...


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

brycos said:


> Frankly, if you can't figure out such simple things for yourself, you should really get an agent.
> 
> 1) If they ask for documents explicitly, submit them. If it's just a column in a form, them fill out the column truthfully.
> 
> ...


BRYCOS - love the sense of humour, totally made me laugh out loud


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

chattri said:


> Do we have to upload 10th and 12th certificates and marksheets also??
> I never submitted that to ACS...
> What is a DMC??
> 
> ...


yes... it something like submit what ever documents/ proof we can submit to prove our experience.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> BRYCOS - love the sense of humour, totally made me laugh out loud


Hope you keep laughing aloud like this..and may others also get a chance to laugh out aloud on similar kind of response when you get from someone...


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hope you keep laughing aloud like this..and may others also get a chance to laugh out aloud on similar kind of response when you get from someone...


I was laughing at the last bit regarding 'not taking advise from a forum'


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.

Out of the last 10 years, I have stayed in the US for 2 years but now I am in India.

Please can anybody guide me how to get the PCC from US while I am in India?

I have called the Police department in the US city where I lived and asked them for the PCC and they have told me that I can get a background check(BG) certificate. Not sure if DIAC would accept that.

Anybody in this group who got a PCC from US while they were in India?

Appreciate your response!!!

Best Regards,
AG


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Need a clarification about documents which we are going to upload with our online application. 
1. Should these documents be scanned from original or 
2. First i should get photocopies of the original then get them certified from notary or authorized person and then scan them to upload?
I need experienced advice that should i go for approach 1 or 2?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

Just got an invitation. i am too looking for some info regarding the documnets.

I heard that all the documents can be submitted as a color scanned copy without any notary certification. 

any advice???


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got an invitation. i am too looking for some info regarding the documnets.
> 
> ...


Yes we can.. if the doc is in black and white we need notary certification...


----------



## Okapi (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all, my partner applied 27 July 2012 and got approved today!  

We are asked to fill in the state sponsorship agreement. Anyway, we will be going on a work holiday trip to NZ in a month and would like to prepare the documents needed to submit beforehand. 

Besides the checklist -http:/ /www .immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf (can't post urls coz I have less than 4 posts)

is there anything else we should be aware so that we wouldn't have to feel unprepared or wait till our trip is over to process everything?

thanks.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have the invite for 190 visa. Can you please tell me if I am correct in my understanding here: 

1. I started the application and got the TRN and my password. Now I saved it. Is this the correct url to continue with our saved application i. e https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

2. While filling in the application, whats needs to be filled in National identity documents
? I filled in my citizenship card details but my question is do they ask for proof too ? I have it but its in my local language. 

3. I only have 2 years experience. So I am not eligible to claim points. Hence in 'Employment in nominated occupation' section question i.e 
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? For me its NO, right ??

4. What to fill in Non-migrating dependent family members ? I am a single guy with no dependents. Do i just answer No here!! 

I would really appreciate if anyone can answer my queries. It may be trivial questions but still. 

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the invite for 190 visa. Can you please tell me if I am correct in my understanding here:
> 
> ...


Hope this helps..


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hope this helps..


Hi Rekha,

Thanks for that. :clap2:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??

Thanks...


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??

Thanks...


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in the process of lodging 190 visa. Got few queries.

1. I m currently pursuing my master degree. But I could not leave "Date To" place blank in the education details. What should I do? Can I put the expected date of completion?

2. Similarly, in work experience, how can I close the "Date To" for my current company? Can I put today's date?

3. Wat does mean by "Main Language"? Is it native language?

Hope someone can advise me..


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging 190 visa. Got few queries.
> 
> ...


1. Sadly, i have no idea

2. I faced the same issue, so i put the date i was filing , that is valid as my application was considered valid application.

3. Main language is the other language that is mentioned as other language in the IELTS certificate


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging 190 visa. Got few queries.
> 
> ...


for 1: not sure about this. I think only completed education details should be posted !! lets say u get an invite, shortly.. DIAC will ask for degree certificates is it not?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging 190 visa. Got few queries.
> 
> ...


Hi!
1. I second Prass2012. You can only use qualifications you already possess. You can't claim points on an assumption that you will complete MS. Maybe you decide to start your own company and don't feel like continuing MS anymore ergo falsifying your claim.

2. Today's date should be used in the work ex. Your resume will cleary indicate your current job.

3. Not sure - more experienced folks on the thread should chime in.

HTH...Cheers!


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi!
> 1. I second Prass2012. You can only use qualifications you already possess. You can't claim points on an assumption that you will complete MS. Maybe you decide to start your own company and don't feel like continuing MS anymore ergo falsifying your claim.
> 
> 2. Today's date should be used in the work ex. Your resume will cleary indicate your current job.
> ...


Thx a lot guys. I claimed the points only for my Bachelor degree. I decided to include my ongoing master's as they asked in application for "Completed and Enrolled Education details".

Better i should not include my master's to be in safe side.


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys, would like to share with u all.

Please be more conscious while u fill in ur visa application. Dont believe the "Auto filled" details

While i fill my application, i found few "Auto filled" details wrong, which are captured from our EOI automatically. Especially date of my IELTS & Skills assessment.

Please double check before u lodge.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Dear Frnds..Any of u faced difficulty while uploading the documents? Where can I find the uploaded documents?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??
> 
> Thanks...


Me too have the same qn, I am going to use Amex CC to make the payment. Can somebody pls confirm if it works ?

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of lodging 190 visa. Got few queries.
> 
> ...



1. I have notice that academic details have been pulled from EOI, however when I am trying to go to next page its again asking me too fill the details again, has anybody faced same prob ?? if yes did u fill it again ?

2. Similarly, in work experience, I gave the current date unlike EOI its not letting us to move fwd in application without a date. Is it ok to give current date ??


3. "Main Language" >> I mentioned my mother tongue as given in ils, can some one confirm it pls ?

Appreicate if I can get above confirmations, I want to submit application on monday.

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> 1. I have notice that academic details have been pulled from EOI, however when I am trying to go to next page its again asking me too fill the details again, has anybody faced same prob ?? if yes did u fill it again ?
> No i did not face this issue...
> 
> 2. Similarly, in work experience, I gave the current date unlike EOI its not letting us to move fwd in application without a date. Is it ok to give current date ??
> ...


Hope it helps...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hope it helps...


Thanks !


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

HI friends,

In the online application, can anyone remember, did we have to fill in our previous visa information....I have currently 475 visa and applied for 190. I thought I did not get any section in the application to write about my current australian visa. Now i saw in the application summary this line: 

Previously travel to Australia

Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa ?

There is not mentioned Neither Yes or No. Hence I want to verify with people who are filling the application form. 

DO u see this section in ur online application form ? 
Please suggest me if I missed to fill this part or not ?

Regards,
Anuk


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

akmirror said:


> HI friends,
> 
> In the online application, can anyone remember, did we have to fill in our previous visa information....I have currently 475 visa and applied for 190. I thought I did not get any section in the application to write about my current australian visa. Now i saw in the application summary this line:
> 
> ...


yes there r such sections...
should i send u screen prints or u will find taht out?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> yes there r such sections...
> should i send u screen prints or u will find taht out?


cAN U SEND ME PLEASE....I FORGOT TO MENTION MY VISA DETAILS....I THINK....I ALREADY LODGED MY VISA SO CANT EDIT IT NOW....


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! 

I made a mistake guys. I did not see the question : Have this applicant travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa ? And it went to default No. I do have a current 475 visa. So i forgot to mention in this section. Now I already have lodged my 190 visa and cant seem to edit my application. So I am worried what will happen with my application ? Can anyone be kind enough to let me know what should I do ? Please guide me......


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I made a mistake guys. I did not see the question : Have this applicant travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa ? And it went to default No. I do have a current 475 visa. So i forgot to mention in this section. Now I already have lodged my 190 visa and cant seem to edit my application. So I am worried what will happen with my application ? Can anyone be kind enough to let me know what should I do ? Please guide me......


I guess nothing to worry.. Still u can email the missing informations to DIAC with your TRN..


----------



## Fatal_milk (Aug 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I made a mistake guys. I did not see the question : Have this applicant travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa ? And it went to default No. I do have a current 475 visa. So i forgot to mention in this section. Now I already have lodged my 190 visa and cant seem to edit my application. So I am worried what will happen with my application ? Can anyone be kind enough to let me know what should I do ? Please guide me......


Hi,

I am in the same situation as you. I don't recall seeing this question in the application. In the summary this question doesn't have an answer. I think it's a technical glitch. Can other members advise if they see/saw this question while filling the application.

I intend to mail DIAC with this issue as a technical glitch. Any advice? How should I mail DIAC 
regarding this?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

On my application page 2/17, Date of EOI specifed as 03 Jul 12, but my actual Date of EOI is 16 Jul 12. I cant edit this..

Any same cases?


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


THANKS

PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5


can apply for eoi
please reply


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> THANKS
> 
> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> ...


No! Must be at least 6 in all bands.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. I don't recall seeing this question in the application. In the summary this question doesn't have an answer. I think it's a technical glitch. Can other members advise if they see/saw this question while filling the application.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes I hope that is the case. Can anyone please help us ? What should we do about it or how to inform to DIAC ? plz


----------



## Fatal_milk (Aug 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I hope that is the case. Can anyone please help us ? What should we do about it or how to inform to DIAC ? plz


As per e-visa FAQ:

I cannot locate my previous visa Evidence Number, is this question mandatory?

The visa Evidence Number question in the eVisa applications is not mandatory. If you do not have a visa label in your passport you are not required to answer this question. However, if you have been provided with a visa label and would like to enter your previous visa evidence number click on the symbol next to the question. This will show you where to locate your visa Evidence Number on the visa label.

But I don't recall seeing this question in the application at all..


----------



## Fatal_milk (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess I figured out the mistake. In the previous residence of last 10 years you can specify the answer that you have lived/live in aus..

Can anyone pls post a screenshot of that question and the questions that follow if you click yes to that answer? 

In the summary, the question does not have any answer. Neither a yes or a no..

Any advice on how I can mail DIAC and get this information updated?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Fatal_milk said:


> I guess I figured out the mistake. In the previous residence of last 10 years you can specify the answer that you have lived/live in aus..
> 
> Can anyone pls post a screenshot of that question and the questions that follow if you click yes to that answer?
> 
> ...



I too am looking for answers. Hoping that we can find some suggestions in this informative and supportive forum....


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

Destination Journey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation to apply for 190 through skill select today. Did anyone else got invitation too?
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5

can i apply to EOI ,meand i need 6 each or ?


please reply


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi, you have answered your own question. Yes. you will need an individual band score of 6, the overall band score is no use, and this minimum of 6 is part of the basic eligibility. With that, I suggest you sit another IL test.

Hope this helps.
Good luck!




gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> ...


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Fatal_milk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you. I don't recall seeing this question in the application. In the summary this question doesn't have an answer. I think it's a technical glitch. Can other members advise if they see/saw this question while filling the application.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing man. I think its a technical error. I do remember that I have entered my 475 visa details when I submitted EOI. Also I have entered usual country of residence as Australia. 

How can u mail to DIAC? Do u have any direct email id? I hope CO will ask for clarification if he needs anything. U can explain at that time. Anyway u're going to use the 475 visa medical & PCC for this application.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Just a query please!

Is it necessary to to use own's own credit card to pay the visa fees online. Or would it suffice if an Australian credit card, but held by a friend, is used? If yes, are there any other formality required to be done?

Thanks


----------



## Gocean (May 14, 2012)

Hi, It is not. I used my brother's card when applying for 175 and he is in Australia, so I didnt have to go through currency exchange and other hassles. So yeah, you can ask a friend for help. All I did was use my brother's details and it went through successfully. I dont think they care about who helps you pay as long as they get your money.

Good luck!




destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query please!
> 
> Is it necessary to to use own's own credit card to pay the visa fees online. Or would it suffice if an Australian credit card, but held by a friend, is used? If yes, are there any other formality required to be done?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

> Hi, It is not. I used my brother's card when applying for 175 and he is in Australia, so I didnt have to go through currency exchange and other hassles. So yeah, you can ask a friend for help. All I did was use my brother's details and it went through successfully. I dont think they care about who helps you pay as long as they get your money.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks indeed 


Cheers!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

When filing for the Visa application, in the 'Non-migrating dependent family members' section, I see a question

'Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?' - 

Can I include my parents? Does it make a difference if I include or not include them?

I am under the impression that if we include them now and if we want to sponsor them in the future, it will be easy. 

Am I correct? Any thoughts?


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When filing for the Visa application, in the 'Non-migrating dependent family members' section, I see a question
> 
> ...


When i checked with DIAC, they told me that there is no difference. U can sponsor them later also. But in my opinion its better to include parents now itself.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am applying for Vic State Sponsorship and found the following SkilledSponsoredDeclaration document in the Victoria State Website - https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/.

Should this Declaration be taken in stamp paper and signed by notary? Please clarify..


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Great! Thank you Vibz! 

Did you contact DIAC through phone or email?



vibz said:


> When i checked with DIAC, they told me that there is no difference. U can sponsor them later also. But in my opinion its better to include parents now itself.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

agandi said:


> Great! Thank you Vibz!
> 
> Did you contact DIAC through phone or email?


I talked to a person in Perth office. I have included my parents & brother as 'Non-migrating dependent family members' in my application.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I am applying for Vic State Sponsorship and found the following SkilledSponsoredDeclaration document in the Victoria State Website - https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/.
> 
> Should this Declaration be taken in stamp paper and signed by notary? Please clarify..


No, you just need to print, sign, scan, and upload it. Documents only need to be notarized to prove that they are copies of originals. This is not a copy, and anything that is signed only by you doesn't need to be notarized.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> No, you just need to print, sign, scan, and upload it. Documents only need to be notarized to prove that they are copies of originals. This is not a copy, and anything that is signed only by you doesn't need to be notarized.


Thanks a lot for the reply...


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query please!
> 
> Is it necessary to to use own's own credit card to pay the visa fees online. Or would it suffice if an Australian credit card, but held by a friend, is used? If yes, are there any other formality required to be done?
> 
> Thanks



Friends,
I started filling up the visa application. I came upto the payment stage, but I did not notice any place to upload documents. 

PLease help


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply...


Hi, Please can u tell me where/ which point (or any icon ) you uploaded documents?
I couldn't find a place to upload documents?

I could fill data application untill the payment stage (17/17) But I hold payments since I coudn't upload any documents.

Thanks


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi, Please can u tell me where/ which point (or any icon ) you uploaded documents?
> I couldn't find a place to upload documents?
> 
> I could fill data application untill the payment stage (17/17) But I hold payments since I coudn't upload any documents.
> ...


You can only upload documents after u have lodged (paid) your application. You will get new attachment link when u re-login with ur TRN.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

akmirror said:


> You can only upload documents after u have lodged (paid) your application. You will get new attachment link when u re-login with ur TRN.




Thanks a lot.
These threads are really usefull to people like us who don't get the support of agents.

Thanks again


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Thanks a lot.
> These threads are really usefull to people like us who don't get the support of agents.
> 
> Thanks again


Don't worry, give us a shout whenever required. I am also in the stage between 
application lodged - co assignment


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody has any idea about low/high risk country categorization? does it really affects processing times?

Client Service Charter


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does anybody has any idea about low/high risk country categorization? does it really affects processing times?
> 
> Client Service Charter


Yes. A lot of applicants from specific HR countries have to go through lengthy external checks which may take months.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Don't worry, give us a shout whenever required. I am also in the stage between
> application lodged - co assignment


Hi,
I got a mail asking for health documents.. is that called CO assignment? 

thanks.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Just a query please!
> 
> Is it necessary to to use own's own credit card to pay the visa fees online. Or would it suffice if an Australian credit card, but held by a friend, is used? If yes, are there any other formality required to be done?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is not neccessary.. all needed is the VISa payment..


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> Hi,
> I got a mail asking for health documents.. is that called CO assignment?
> 
> thanks.


no. But it will have your health request ids. Ring up the nearest e-health hospital in your area and check if they can see your application with the TRN & the health request ids. If yes then go ahead and do your medicals.


----------



## nasir511 (Aug 17, 2012)

Received the invitation for applying visa under subclass 189, application lodged and documents for primary applicant uploaded.

However I am not able to find any location to upload secondary applicant's (my wife) document, in attach document screen there is a drop down of selecting applicant and only my name is appearing in that.

does any one in new visa process faced the similar problem ?

Thanks in Advance for support.

N


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi akmirror, fatal milk & 475 holders..

I just received a bridging visa which lifts all the conditions of 475. So u can live & work anywhere in WA confortably after lodging 190...:clap2:

so they have all the records of existing visa...


----------



## kevincathy (Aug 3, 2012)

prgopala said:


> no. But it will have your health request ids. Ring up the nearest e-health hospital in your area and check if they can see your application with the TRN & the health request ids. If yes then go ahead and do your medicals.


I completed my health checking last Tuesday but no any update in my e-Visa system, do you where we can check the result or which department we can push the process?


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks !


Can you see page 5/17 while filling up the application? (5/17 has questions like; have you previously applied for a visa etc.)
In my case the application jumps directly from 4/17 to 6/17.
I can see the page 5/17 in the print out but not in the eapplication.

Does anyone else is experiencing the same problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

akmirror said:


> HI friends,
> 
> In the online application, can anyone remember, did we have to fill in our previous visa information....I have currently 475 visa and applied for 190. I thought I did not get any section in the application to write about my current australian visa. Now i saw in the application summary this line:
> 
> ...


Can you see page 5/17 while filling up the application? (5/17 has questions like; have you previously applied for a visa etc.)
In my case the application jumps directly from 4/17 to 6/17.
I can see the page 5/17 in the print out but not in the eapplication.

I guess u r experiencing the same problem. What was your plan of action.
Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Rekha

All your posts are really helpful.

Thank you


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a QUick question is:
That After Paying the application fee in the online application, when one recieves the acknowledge from DIAC?

is that an email? What it contains actually???
Thanks in advance


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, i surfed skill select website without 100% success. Is there a list of doucuments that should upload?

I have all my ACS Documents, IELTS and ACS assesment letter.

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> no. But it will have your health request ids. Ring up the nearest e-health hospital in your area and check if they can see your application with the TRN & the health request ids. If yes then go ahead and do your medicals.


Thanks Praveen,

what is CO assignement? after medicals, will they assign a Case officer? I have uploaded my Police verfication yet..


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, i surfed skill select website without 100% success. Is there a list of doucuments that should upload?
> 
> I have all my ACS Documents, IELTS and ACS assesment letter.
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


Have you got an EOI invite? if not wait for it.. once you got EOI invite,, upload the docs.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

vibz said:


> Hi akmirror, fatal milk & 475 holders..
> 
> I just received a bridging visa which lifts all the conditions of 475. So u can live & work anywhere in WA confortably after lodging 190...:clap2:
> 
> so they have all the records of existing visa...


Hi Vibz,

Thats nice to hear. Since ur in Oz, ur entitled to a bridging visa, right? I am still in my native country.Am I correct in my understanding here ?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

abcd1234 said:


> Can you see page 5/17 while filling up the application? (5/17 has questions like; have you previously applied for a visa etc.)
> In my case the application jumps directly from 4/17 to 6/17.
> I can see the page 5/17 in the print out but not in the eapplication.
> 
> ...


I think its the system fault which is causing this. I applied without answering that section. It is out of our control.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats Vibz! You are the Man!!!




vibz said:


> Hi akmirror, fatal milk & 475 holders..
> 
> I just received a bridging visa which lifts all the conditions of 475. So u can live & work anywhere in WA confortably after lodging 190...:clap2:
> 
> so they have all the records of existing visa...


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi Vibz,
> 
> Thats nice to hear. Since ur in Oz, ur entitled to a bridging visa, right? I am still in my native country.Am I correct in my understanding here ?


U're right.. U also dont worry about missed portion of previous visa details. They can track it easily.


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks agandi..


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I think its the system fault which is causing this. I applied without answering that section. It is out of our control.


Thanks akmirror

Did you send DIAC an email. anyone has DIAC's email id?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Finally, I lodged my visa application. Initially when I logged into Skillselect the status showed as 'Lodged'. Then I logged into e-Visa and see the status as 'In Progress'. 

I see an 'Attach' button at the top right corner and individual attach buttons next to all line items for each of the documents that need an evidence.

Any idea what is the difference between these two attach buttons?

What will be the next step in this process? Will I get an acknowledgement that my payment was received OR will a CO be assigned after some time?

When I click on the top right attach button following information is present:

Attach document allows you to electronically attach supporting documents to your application.

Attachments can be added immediately after an application is lodged, or at any time up until a decision on the application is reached.

The maximum size for each file you attach is 5MB.

ePLUS supports the following file types:
MS Word, MS Excel, MS PowerPoint application file types, and
pdf, rtf, gif, bmp, jpg/jpeg, png, txt file formats.


It is evident now that I can attach the documents thought the CO is not assigned.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I lodged my visa application. Initially when I logged into Skillselect the status showed as 'Lodged'. Then I logged into e-Visa and see the status as 'In Progress'.
> 
> ...


All the best to you..

I would like to ask you what were your points and did you apply for 189? or if any SS.

I just thought of knowing, as I am still waiting for invite. ICT Buss. Analyst, 189-70 points, relodged EOI on 29th August, so may be expecting invite by 15th Sept!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy to share, I have lodged my VISA ystrday.

>> any idea when CO will be alloted ?

>> will CO ask for any financial proofs \ bank stms ?

>> what is the procedure for getting meds done, as per my info will get UID # along with the pymt acknowledgement email.


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

I just received an invite for the 190 visa. Is there any checklist of the documents required for this visa type? Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite for the 190 visa. Is there any checklist of the documents required for this visa type? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there,
Could you please provide your details Code/dates


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Happy to share, I have lodged my VISA ystrday.
> 
> >> any idea when CO will be alloted ?
> 
> ...


I thinks it's 4 weeks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite for the 190 visa. Is there any checklist of the documents required for this visa type? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


checklist attached, hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> I thinks it's 4 weeks


thanks, any idea if they will ask for financial docs \ proof ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> checklist attached, hope this helps.
> 
> Rekha


Thank you rekha,, This is very useful!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Guyz anybody heard from CO from 190 club ??

Can somebody let me know what is cost of med per adult and per child pls ?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally managed to lodge the 189 few days back....have updated my timeline...


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> thanks, any idea if they will ask for financial docs \ proof ??


Financial docs are not required for visa application.

Chech the following link for Panel Doctors’ contact details. U can get the cost of medical from them.

Contact Us


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vibz said:


> Financial docs are not required for visa application.
> 
> Chech the following link for Panel Doctors’ contact details. U can get the cost of medical from them.
> 
> Contact Us


thanks for sharing the info


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> checklist attached, hope this helps.
> 
> Rekha


Thanks for the help. Much appreciate that.


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

My engineers australia assessment letter is dated 2010. Do I need to renew it before lodging 190 visa application? Please advise.


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

According to the 190-visa checklist, what documents are required for spouse in reference to the following requirement:

"Evidence that each applicant meets the relevant English language requirements."

Other than that, should I prepare the PCC now or leave it for the later stage (when CO summons it).

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

I believe that assessments are valid for 2 years but again i am not sure. I think i read it somewhere but I cannot recall. Best if you email DIAC and ask them this question.



sub1 said:


> My engineers australia assessment letter is dated 2010. Do I need to renew it before lodging 190 visa application? Please advise.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sub1 said:


> According to the 190-visa checklist, what documents are required for spouse in reference to the following requirement:
> 
> "Evidence that each applicant meets the relevant English language requirements."
> 
> ...


For English- It is an IELTS score of 4 min OR evidence ( cert from (Institute/University) that the medium of education, say degree, was in English.

PCC can be obtained any time but its validity will be only 1 year. So this will restrict the time available for you to make your initial entry after the Grant within this date.

Cheers!


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> For English- It is an IELTS score of 4 min OR evidence ( cert from (Institute/University) that the medium of education, say degree, was in English.
> 
> PCC can be obtained any time but its validity will be only 1 year. So this will restrict the time available for you to make your initial entry after the Grant within this date.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot for the guidance.

I had also applied for 189-type in my EOI. Now I have received an invitation for 190 which is valid for 60 days. For how long should I realistically hold the lodgement since I am still preparing some of the required documents? Should lodgement be completed in a single session or it can be saved and completed in multiple sessions (For instance I start filling out the application today and pay the fee maybe some day next week)? Really have no idea how the system would work as you click the "lodge" button in skillselect.
Also worried about a situation if I happen to receive an invitation for 189 in the meantime. How would it effect my 190-invitation. Actually, I want to go with 190 and cannot update my EOI to exclude 189 so confused about how the system would work. Any suggestions?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Tabrez! I am applying for a 190 visa(SS) with 60 pts. 




tabrezqureshi said:


> All the best to you..
> 
> I would like to ask you what were your points and did you apply for 189? or if any SS.
> 
> I just thought of knowing, as I am still waiting for invite. ICT Buss. Analyst, 189-70 points, relodged EOI on 29th August, so may be expecting invite by 15th Sept!!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf




sub1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received an invite for the 190 visa. Is there any checklist of the documents required for this visa type? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> I had also applied for 189-type in my EOI. Now I have received an invitation for 190 which is valid for 60 days. For how long should I realistically hold the lodgement since I am still preparing some of the required documents? Should lodgement be completed in a single session or it can be saved and completed in multiple sessions (For instance I start filling out the application today and pay the fee maybe some day next week)? Really have no idea how the system would work as you click the "lodge" button in skillselect.
> Also worried about a situation if I happen to receive an invitation for 189 in the meantime. How would it effect my 190-invitation. Actually, I want to go with 190 and cannot update my EOI to exclude 189 so confused about how the system would work. Any suggestions?


I believe your EOI will be frozen after you receive the 190 invitation. It will be reactivated after your 190 invitation lapses. Check your correspondence page of your EOI. It would be mentioned there.

P


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the guidance.
> 
> I had also applied for 189-type in my EOI. Now I have received an invitation for 190 which is valid for 60 days. For how long should I realistically hold the lodgement since I am still preparing some of the required documents? Should lodgement be completed in a single session or it can be saved and completed in multiple sessions (For instance I start filling out the application today and pay the fee maybe some day next week)? Really have no idea how the system would work as you click the "lodge" button in skillselect.
> Also worried about a situation if I happen to receive an invitation for 189 in the meantime. How would it effect my 190-invitation. Actually, I want to go with 190 and cannot update my EOI to exclude 189 so confused about how the system would work. Any suggestions?


Congratulations!

AFAIK-

1) Once invited for 190 (or any visa type for that matter)you'll not get another invite.

2) You have already mentioned that the time limit for lodgement is 60 days. This is mentioned on the SkillSelect site also.

3) Visa application can be saved and completed in more than one session. I am not aware whether there is any time limit for completing the application. 

Good Luck!


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> I believe that assessments are valid for 2 years but again i am not sure. I think i read it somewhere but I cannot recall. Best if you email DIAC and ask them this question.


Hi Sub1..

I thought that validity of assessment letter is 2 years. But I found an explanation from EA recently. Pls go through the below link. I think u can lodge the visa application and produce updated letter of assessment if CO demands for it.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

One of my friends situation is in a tricky situation. He had submitted the EOI and got the invitation to apply for VISA. He subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it.

Now here's the catch

1. When he filed the EOI, he has mistakenly answered in affirmative to the question 'Do you meet Australian Study requirements'? Actually he doesn't.

2. DIAC has now got back to him saying they have noted that he does not meet the Aus Study requirements and that a lot of people have answered Yes to this question. They have also asked him to wait till the invitation expires and then updated the EOI.

3. My question here is : After updating the EOI (after it expires), are we going to get a new invitation from DIAC? In case yes, will my state sponsorship be still valid ( this ss from South Australia was got through the old EOI )

4. After updating the EOI, will I be directed by DIAC to again apply for SS? Or can I apply for the VISA based on the new invitation directly (using his existing SS)?

5. Is there an expiry period for the SS (South Australia) as well?

Please help us out here.

Regards,
P


----------



## Wander_Lust (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All, Please ignore the above post and read the message below. I have made few changes to the above post and posted below.

One of my friends situation is in a tricky situation. He had submitted the EOI and subsequently applied for State Sponsorship and got it. After getting the state grant, DIAC issued the invitation to apply for VISA.

Now here's the catch

1. When he filed the EOI, he has mistakenly answered in affirmative to the question 'Do you meet Australian Study requirements'? Actually he doesn't.

2. DIAC has now got back to him saying they have noted that he does not meet the Aus Study requirements and that a lot of people have answered Yes to this question. They have also asked him to wait till the invitation expires and then updated the EOI.

3. My question here is : After updating the EOI (after it expires), should he be applying again for State sponsorship or are we going to get a new invitation from DIAC directly without going for SS again? 

4. After updating the EOI, will I be directed by DIAC to again apply for SS? Or can he apply for the VISA based on the new invitation directly (using his existing SS)?

5. Is there an expiry period for the SS (South Australia) as well?

Please help us out here.

Regards,
P


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, do you have the email address to contact DIAC?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Experts, Let me put forward my confusions and questions.

I have already an invitation from DIAC for 190 visa with WA SS Approval expiring on 27 Oct 2012. I am getting married on 26 Oct 2012 and I wish to include my spouse along with my application

If I wish to include my spouse along with my application, I can only do so on 26 Oct 2012 as Marriage date can only be the current date or past date. In this situation, I am thinking of the following to avoid inconvenice on the marriage day.


1. Will DIAC extends the EOI expiry date if I request? ( if I get the email address to contact DIAC)

2. If I proceed to lodge my application first, will I be able to include my spouse within before CO gets allocated? (I do not want inform CO that in future when he asks for Medicals and PCC, I need to add a dependent which can delay the processing.

3. At which stage I can start my process of PCC and Medicals ( Is it after CO allocated or after getting acknowledgement because I need to apply for PCC India and Singapore)

4. My spouse is currently staying in India and will be just staying in Singapore for 1 month ( expecting it by CO allocation date)- I just need to apply for Indian PCC. Am I correct?

Guys, I tried my best explaining my situation as I will be travelling between India and Singapore over the next 2 months and I would like to plan in advance

Please also suggest me what other options i can think of....

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, am i not meaningful with my questions?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, am i not meaningful with my questions?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


[email protected]
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
1300 364 613 (in Australia) 

Hope it helps


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, am i not meaningful with my questions?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


dont worry.some1 with the right details will respond to u


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Just got 190 invitation. i guess i will have some questions very soon but for now i am just happy for not having to write IELTS essay anymore.


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

metaform said:


> Parekoy, at the payment stage there's only an option for one credit card input. My credit card did not have that much limit either, so I just put in all my powers (LOL) on my savings account and used a debit card instead.
> 
> I think they can also receive money order payment to vfs.


Hey, but how did you do it. Did you put debit card option under credit card and used it or was there some other way.. please advise.

All my work is done and the only reason am unable to submit my application is that I am unable to pay..


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi Rekha
May i know what additional documents you have provided related to employment during the application of visa

I have referred to the personal documents check list but there is nothing mentioned about employement related documents

I am planning to include the following documents along with my ACS documents

Tax returns for 2010 and 2011
Bank statement for last 1 year
Payslips for last 1 year

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi Rekha
> May i know what additional documents you have provided related to employment during the application of visa
> 
> I have referred to the personal documents check list but there is nothing mentioned about employement related documents
> ...


Hi VVC,

The docs u mentioned above are good, thats all they need.

However, last three months payslips shud also be good.

Rekha


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Rekha
Thanks for your prompt reply. I am just thinking is the bank statement mandatory? Or the pay slips should be enough?

Meanwhile, i wish you all the best for your CO allocation soon!

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vvc said:


> Rekha
> Thanks for your prompt reply. I am just thinking is the bank statement mandatory? Or the pay slips should be enough?
> 
> Meanwhile, i wish you all the best for your CO allocation soon!
> ...


If you have Bank Statement it will certainly add more value, and reduce the chances or communication back and forth which may expedite your case...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Rekha
> Thanks for your prompt reply. I am just thinking is the bank statement mandatory? Or the pay slips should be enough?
> 
> Meanwhile, i wish you all the best for your CO allocation soon!
> ...


Its not necessary to attach your bank stms, however it will help speeden up the process..

Thanks ! fingers crossed for a good CO


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Bank statement to prove the monthly salary or to prove the funds you want to bring to Australia?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Its definitely to prove that the monthly salary is credited and no proof required on the funds we will be bringing to australia

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

This message is for the future 65ers that will get an invite during the 15th September round:

If you post here saying you got invited please post also the date you submitted your EOI, this will help other 65ers see the picture a little bit more clearer.
Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

fivetd said:


> This message is for the future 65ers that will get an invite during the 15th September round:
> 
> If you post here saying you got invited please post also the date you submitted your EOI, this will help other 65ers see the picture a little bit more clearer.
> Many thanks in advance!!!


GOT IT!!! YEEHAWWWW, just received an invite for 189 guys! Had to wait 6 minutes longer though haha! For everyone out there, my timeline is in the signature below.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Do you mind sharing us how many points do you have? Thanks.




zakinaeem said:


> GOT IT!!! YEEHAWWWW, just received an invite for 189 guys! Had to wait 6 minutes longer though haha! For everyone out there, my timeline is in the signature below.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

buddi said:


> Congratulations! Do you mind sharing us how many points do you have? Thanks.


Thanks buddi. I've 65 points for 189, EOI submitted 14th July.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

That's great. So most of the analysis on this forum seems right then. The cut off date for successful 65ers submitted in July will give an indication of the likelihood of receiving invitations for 65ers submitted in August.



zakinaeem said:


> Thanks buddi. I've 65 points for 189, EOI submitted 14th July.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing sakinaeem and congratulations.
So the round in October looks promising for more and more 65ers.


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I got invited just then and have lodged my application for a 189 and uploaded all the documents except for the Health Requirement ones.

When should I arrange for my health exam? I've already done it once in 2010 for my 485 application and have a sealed envelope that I was told to hold on to. I remember reading somewhere that I may not need to do it again because I've already done it for my temporary visa.

Either way, I was wondering if I should wait for an official email/correspondence or to book it now via the link "Organise health exams" that's visible in the Attach Documents page.

Thoughts?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Thanks buddi. I've 65 points for 189, EOI submitted 14th July.


Congrats. just change your signature to 15/09


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Congrats. just change your signature to 15/09


Haha just did! Thanks


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

*189 visa Invitation*

Dear all,

I have today received Invitation for 189 Visa. But when i click on apply Visa, it gives me error.

Also i have availed partner points, but my wife has yet to appear for Ielts.
If she is not able to get it through in Ielts, can i apply with 60 points.

Regards,
Anshul


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

No, you can't. I am afraid. Your point score at the time of application must be equal or greater than your point score at the time of invitation. Please refer to this

So you mean you claimed 65 points and then get the invitation yet at the moment you only have 60 points? 





ansh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have today received Invitation for 189 Visa. But when i click on apply Visa, it gives me error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kakacyfaye (Sep 14, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> GOT IT!!! YEEHAWWWW, just received an invite for 189 guys! Had to wait 6 minutes longer though haha! For everyone out there, my timeline is in the signature below.


Congrats!!!!!!! What's your points again?


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

*Problem with skillselect*

Hello all

I also got my invitation to apply for 189(independent resident) but I have already applied for 885 on 31st July 2012 as I was eligible at that time and was not confident with the new Skillselect system. I submitted my EOI on 15 July 2012.

As some one mentioned the Skillselect system in the beginning will be plagued with some applicants claiming more points than they actually have and then once they get the invitation trying to compensate for the claims made. this is a big problem as it will delay the applicants who have made genuine claims.

If you check the last report on skillselect applications less than 90 applicants have lodged a visa after invitation which translates to less than 10% of the people received invitations. unless the immigration finds a way to stop people from making false claims genuine applicants will be badly affected. Just my opinion.

For all the people who got invitations I wish you good luck.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

Kakacyfaye said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! What's your points again?


Thanks! have 65 points


----------



## sub1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dear all,

I have a question related to 190-Application form. Is it okay to change details like "Name of Employer" while filling out the application form. Actually, one of the companies where I worked in the past has been taken-over/merged with another company and therefore is known by a different name now. I submitted the old name in the EOI but now realizing that I may require additional docs from the company I should change it to its new name. Should that be okay if I change the name in the application form or no information as submitted in EOI be changed? Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Migrating from EOI Submitted to Invitation holders 

Hello everyone, got invited last evening and started mobilizing resources for lodging my 189.

Can people who have gone thru the process of filing the visa please point me to posts where I can find documentation needed and formalities to be completed before I start my application ?

All your help much appreciated.


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Guys, i am curious to know has any of you Updated Marital Status as 'Engaged' and has the CO asked for any proof ?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Migrating from EOI Submitted to Invitation holders
> 
> Hello everyone, got invited last evening and started mobilizing resources for lodging my 189.
> 
> ...



Me too looking for the checklist-preferred list for 189 visa application


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question related to 190-Application form. Is it okay to change details like "Name of Employer" while filling out the application form. Actually, one of the companies where I worked in the past has been taken-over/merged with another company and therefore is known by a different name now. I submitted the old name in the EOI but now realizing that I may require additional docs from the company I should change it to its new name. Should that be okay if I change the name in the application form or no information as submitted in EOI be changed? Please advise.
> Thanks


As per instructions on SkillSelect, an EOI can be updated. 
If this updation results in a change in points claimed, then the date of submission(seniority) will be re-fixed to the current date. Otherwise, in case the updating has no effect on the points claimed ( as in your case) then there is no problem at all. 
I fact, I too have updated my employment details. I found that the EOI ref no remains same and so does the date of submission and the updating record comes up in correspondence tab.

Cheers!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I came across this link when I did a random search. Hope this helps as a starting point for the documents needed.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I came across this link when I did a random search. Hope this helps as a starting point for the documents needed.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


I think this will be really helpful..


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

I got 190 invitation and i wonder how my boyfriends 457 will be affected
if i only activate the visa but not move there immediately.
Will he be able to continue working and stay there? The 457 will be canceled. He has to leave?
can he work after i travel there?


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi andiamo, congrats!! just wanted to check if your EOI status has changed from "Submitted" to "Invited"?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> As per instructions on SkillSelect, an EOI can be updated.
> If this updation results in a change in points claimed, then the date of submission(seniority) will be re-fixed to the current date. Otherwise, in case the updating has no effect on the points claimed ( as in your case) then there is no problem at all.
> I fact, I too have updated my employment details. I found that the EOI ref no remains same and so does the date of submission and the updating record comes up in correspondence tab.
> 
> Cheers!


i guess he is talking about changing the Employer name in the Visa application and not in the EOI. His EOI would be already frozen.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sub1 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question related to 190-Application form. Is it okay to change details like "Name of Employer" while filling out the application form. Actually, one of the companies where I worked in the past has been taken-over/merged with another company and therefore is known by a different name now. I submitted the old name in the EOI but now realizing that I may require additional docs from the company I should change it to its new name. Should that be okay if I change the name in the application form or no information as submitted in EOI be changed? Please advise.
> Thanks


i think yes, you can. If CO asks, you can mention the same reason to the CO. The CO if required can verify the same with your co.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

How is a 189 subclass considered nominated / sponsored by family member ?

Here's the email I received from SkillSelect, confused :confused2:

*******************************************
Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) *visa application nominated/sponsored by your family member*.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> How is a 189 subclass considered nominated / sponsored by family member ?
> 
> Here's the email I received from SkillSelect, confused :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hii EVen I got the same mail.. It is autogenerated mail for all Invites that is 189, and the family sponsored one.. when you log in to EOI and go to Correspondence, there you will find a pdf which is very clear..


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

*189 Invitees updates and CO allocation....*

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to start this thread as there is no thread for 189 visa updates...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE

Everyone please update ur time line....


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii EVen I got the same mail.. It is autogenerated mail for all Invites that is 189, and the family sponsored one.. when you log in to EOI and go to Correspondence, there you will find a pdf which is very clear..


Yes I did indeed see the pdf under Correspondence, was confused by the text in the email. Anywayz trying to get documentation and formalities ready in place for lodging the visa....

Here's the checklist I found on SkillSelect

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to start this thread as there is no thread for 189 visa updates...
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE
> ...


Updated!!!. Please add invited date column as well so that we know when the applicant got invite


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Updated!!!. Please add invited date column as well so that we know when the applicant got invite


Thanx prgopala......
Hey guys....This forum is full of life now...Many people have their invites....So lets fill in the details and lets fly to aussie together


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Thanx prgopala......
> Hey guys....This forum is full of life now...Many people have their invites....So lets fill in the details and lets fly to aussie together


Update mine... as well in the docs.. Guys I started a New thread with a Query Please provide me advise.. I am not using any agent, so the forum members are my Agents!!!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Update mine... as well in the docs.. Guys I started a New thread with a Query Please provide me advise.. I am not using any agent, so the forum members are my Agents!!!


Dont worry......We are there to help every member of this forum..We are agents for each other


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prgopala said:


> i guess he is talking about changing the Employer name in the Visa application and not in the EOI. His EOI would be already frozen.


Oops! My mistake I overlooked that. Stand corrected.

Cheers!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, I had received an invite on Sep15th for 189 and filling up the form now. But I will be able to make the payment only by around 26th Oct. That's when my wife's IELTS results will be out. I will have to respond by Nov14th. So I feel I can manage. Meanwhile I wanted to get my things ready so that I don't waste time once I get my wife's IELTS score. I have the below questions:

1) Once the payment is done, how many days do we have for uploading the forms? Should all the documents be uploaded immediately, or do we have time till end of the EOI expiry (14th Nov in my case)? I don't know this as I can make payment only on oct 26 or after 
2) For docs to be uploaded, how may documents should be uploaded for each point item? Eg: can we upload 2/3 docs for work experience? Or should all the docs be made to one single doc/pdf for each point item?
3) I hope PCC and MEDs are not required at this stage eventhough the checklist shared earlier says that.Is that correct?
4) Passport can be used in place of Birth Certificate. I hope that is correct.
5) What can be shown as proof of current employment? Will the document submitted for ACS do?Or should we submit things like appointment letter, salary slips etc?

Kindly give your comments!

Regards,
fly_aus


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, I had received an invite on Sep15th for 189 and filling up the form now. But I will be able to make the payment only by around 26th Oct. That's when my wife's IELTS results will be out. I will have to respond by Nov14th. So I feel I can manage. Meanwhile I wanted to get my things ready so that I don't waste time once I get my wife's IELTS score. I have the below questions:
> 
> 1) Once the payment is done, how many days do we have for uploading the forms? Should all the documents be uploaded immediately, or do we have time till end of the EOI expiry (14th Nov in my case)? I don't know this as I can make payment only on oct 26 or after
> 2) For docs to be uploaded, how may documents should be uploaded for each point item? Eg: can we upload 2/3 docs for work experience? Or should all the docs be made to one single doc/pdf for each point item?
> ...


Hi fly,

1) Once the payment is done, how many days do we have for uploading the forms? Should all the documents be uploaded immediately, or do we have time till end of the EOI expiry (14th Nov in my case)? I don't know this as I can make payment only on oct 26 or after 
-- You get around a months time i suppose to upload all the docs
2) For docs to be uploaded, how may documents should be uploaded for each point item? Eg: can we upload 2/3 docs for work experience? Or should all the docs be made to one single doc/pdf for each point item?
-- Every single point item a single or more than one documents should be uploaded. No limit for the number of documents 
3) I hope PCC and MEDs are not required at this stage eventhough the checklist shared earlier says that.Is that correct?
-- Not required as this stage...They will ask you when required
4) Passport can be used in place of Birth Certificate. I hope that is correct.
-- Yes you are correct...Passport can be used
5) What can be shown as proof of current employment? Will the document submitted for ACS do?Or should we submit things like appointment letter, salary slips etc?
-- This is what i am giving from all the companies....
** Appointment Letters
** Reference Letter
** Relieving Letters
** Appreciation/Promotion letters
** Salary Slips
** IT Tax returns
** Bank Statements 

Give them everything possible that you have so they should not ask you anything at a later stage....This also make your case strong

Also there is no compulsion for your wife to give ielts...If she a university/college letter which states that her education was completed in english...If the case officer requests you to give ielts for your wife then u can go ahead and let her sit...But if u want a complete proof plan then she can give her ielts also

Hope this satisfies all your questions


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi fly,
> 
> 1) Once the payment is done, how many days do we have for uploading the forms? Should all the documents be uploaded immediately, or do we have time till end of the EOI expiry (14th Nov in my case)? I don't know this as I can make payment only on oct 26 or after
> -- You get around a months time i suppose to upload all the docs
> ...


irshad2005 .. Thanks for giving me a quick response!!

Just another question out of curiosity ..Is there another "Submit" button after you are done with all the docs? I mean it might be a couple of days till I get the ielts certificate. So can I upload the rest on day 1 and save, and then upload the ielts on day 4 and then submit?

fly_aus


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> irshad2005 .. Thanks for giving me a quick response!!
> 
> Just another question out of curiosity ..Is there another "Submit" button after you are done with all the docs? I mean it might be a couple of days till I get the ielts certificate. So can I upload the rest on day 1 and save, and then upload the ielts on day 4 and then submit?
> 
> fly_aus


Hi Fly,

If they are giving you a months time then there is a second submit button for submitting all ur docs...
Once u confirm that all the docs have been uploaded then u can click the confirm submit button


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Fly,
> 
> If they are giving you a months time then there is a second submit button for submitting all ur docs...
> Once u confirm that all the docs have been uploaded then u can click the confirm submit button


Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs.. Now I can plan to arrange my docs .!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also guys please submit all the info in this sheet which will help us to track our application
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs.. Now I can plan to arrange my docs .!


I am also arranging all my docs as i am also planning to upload them before the end of this week...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone guide me as to what documents are needed for partner?
How to prove partners English skills without ielts


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone guide me as to what documents are needed for partner?
> How to prove partners English skills without ielts


As mentioned earlier in this thread, for your partner's English skills, you can get a letter from the university/college stating that the medium of instruction was english.


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Heeellllp*

Hey guys...I have a question in regards of the IELTS, I have taken 2 IELTS in 5/2012 and in 6/2012 both are almost the same with overall 7.5 and min score 6.5 the problem is that I applied my EOI with 5/2012 IELTS and I didnt mention 6/2012 one now I realised that the EOI states that u should place ur most recent IELTS results. Now that I've got invited for 190 visa.....I dont know what to do should I apply with 5/2012 IELTS as my EOI states . Or should I update the EOI with 6/2012 IELTS I fear that if I updated the EOI now it will be freezed!!!!!!!!!!!!! help plz :confused2:


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn......I applied for ss by WA for 190 visa and in my EOI the apply visa button is facing the 187 subclass ..................... wtf


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you can use your best IELTS rather than the most recent one.


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

ksss said:


> I think you can use your best IELTS rather than the most recent one.




on a second thought, I guess u r right


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone guide me as to what documents are needed for partner?
How to prove partners English skills without ielts


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Hi getsetgo
For partner skills,
Please get a letter fron the university/ college stating the course instructions were given in English medium

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

While attaching the documents in the visa application, I see a link 'Organise your health examinations' below each applicant. When I click on the help button(? mark) it says "The Organise your health examinations link will direct you to either download your health examination form or to select health clinics at which your examination can be recorded electronically and submitted to the department"

Is it mandatory to use the link and fill in the info? When I called the clinic, they asked me to bring the filled in forms 160 and 26

Can any of you please clarify if it is required to fill 'Organise your health examinations' link?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

While attaching the documents in the visa application, I see a link 'Organise your health examinations' below each applicant. When I click on the help button(? mark) it says "The Organise your health examinations link will direct you to either download your health examination form or to select health clinics at which your examination can be recorded electronically and submitted to the department"

Is it mandatory to use the link and fill in the info? When I called the clinic, they asked me to bring the filled in forms 160 and 26

Can any of you please clarify if it is required to fill 'Organise your health examinations' link?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am in Trouble and seeking expert advice and Help.Please respond to me asap.

I have filled my EOI on Aug 18 and got Invitation for 189 on 1 Sep. I was about to fill Visa application today and saw one corrospodence from DIAC in my skillselect inbox saying that 

"A number of EOIs indicate that intending migrants may have incorrectly have answered “yes” to the following question:"
Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?

I myself answered "Yes" to this question because in the ACS result letter it was mentioned that my education is comparable to an AQF Master and Bachelor degree with major in computing so I thought that since its comapreable so I need to put Yes and if I remember if I answer No to that question I could not even fill the education details in the EOI form which will drastically reduce the points.

In Today's corroespondece they have mentioned that there are lot of EOI's submitted with Yes answer and one has to follow below rule to get the eligible for this question.

- have been completed while you were physically in Australia at an Australian educational institute
- have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia 

I dont know what to do know ? Do I need to wait for next EOI, at least in this case they should release my EOI so that I can validate the details again.

Has any one faced similar issue...?


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*EOI Data Discrepancy*

Hi Friends,

I am in Trouble and seeking expert advice and Help.Please respond to me asap.

I have filled my EOI on Aug 18 and got Invitation for 189 on 1 Sep. I was about to fill Visa application today and saw one corrospodence from DIAC in my skillselect inbox saying that 

"A number of EOIs indicate that intending migrants may have incorrectly have answered “yes” to the following question:"
Does the client meet the Australian study requirement for the Skilled Migration points test?

I myself answered "Yes" to this question because in the ACS result letter it was mentioned that my education is comparable to an AQF Master and Bachelor degree with major in computing so I thought that since its comapreable so I need to put Yes and if I remember if I answer No to that question I could not even fill the education details in the EOI form which will drastically reduce the points.

In Today's corroespondece they have mentioned that there are lot of EOI's submitted with Yes answer and one has to follow below rule to get the eligible for this question.

- have been completed while you were physically in Australia at an Australian educational institute
- have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia 

I dont know what to do know ? Do I need to wait for next EOI, at least in this case they should release my EOI so that I can validate the details again.

Has any one faced similar issue...?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, i am curious to know has any of you Updated Marital Status as 'Engaged' and has the CO asked for any proof ?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


Guys, has any of you in this situation?

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in Trouble and seeking expert advice and Help.Please respond to me asap.
> 
> ...


A lot many people have faced this issue. I would suggest to open a thread to understand what other people are doing about it. meanwhile you can write to DIAC or skillselect about the same.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

There has been a discussion regarding this issue here.




amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in Trouble and seeking expert advice and Help.Please respond to me asap.
> 
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread, for your partner's English skills, you can get a letter from the university/college stating that the medium of instruction was english.



Here's the link on Skill Select for English language requirements

Functional English

Presume this is for establishing English language ability of partners. Please correct it wrong.

That being said, would it be enough to get a letter from the University / School stating that course study was in English ?

*Just making sure it is not a requirement for the spouse to take up IELTS !*


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, has any of you in this situation?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


Cannot help with the question mate. I have not yet seen this discussed on the forum anywhere.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys, has any of you in this situation?
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


Also was wondering regarding your timelines. Did you actually apply yet?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*need help !*

Guys need help !!

I got my health ID's, but are not accessable. Can somebody suggest how to go about it ?? 

Support officer or CO is not yet been assigned.


Rekha


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys need help !!
> 
> I got my health ID's, but are not accessable. Can somebody suggest how to go about it ??
> 
> ...


Not accessible? did not quite get it. Do you mean your e-health clinic cannot see your health ids?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys need help !!
> 
> I got my health ID's, but are not accessable. Can somebody suggest how to go about it ??
> 
> ...


I'm facing the same problem, one of my family member's name is not in the eHealth system, so I can't submit the med thru online, medical centre suggested to me to send the report to eHealth in Sydney by courier, but I choose to wait for eHealth to update my spouse's info in the system, the reason is I belief that submit med thru electronically is safer and faster, unless eHealth take too long to update the info.


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Guys I have not applied yet, and I want to ask about the supporting document...should I upload certified copies of the required document or just scans of the original????? guess I should follow the 190 checklist right.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

What are the chances for 189 invite with 60 points?


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

First of all congratulations to all the invitation holders!

I have got the invitation too but didn't start the application yet. Regarding the application I have below queries; will highly appreciate if anyone can help:

1. Can I start applying and save in the middle? 
2. Is medical test required after the CO is assigned?
3. Is visa fee only payable with credit card?
4. Is Police clearance certificate to be uploaded during the application or after CO being assigned?

Looking forward to hear from the experts here 

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations to all the invitation holders!
> 
> ...


1. Yes. As long as you have your TRN and your password ready, you can continue a saved application.
2. I'm wondering about this too.
3. Looks to be the case.
4. You can upload anytime after your application is submitted. Mine's uploaded and waiting for the CO to be assigned. That way he has all the documents ready to be examined.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> What are the chances for 189 invite with 60 points?


I would say that ppl with 60 pts better go for SC190, you can see those SC189 invited applicants' cut off point now at 70, it may go down to 65 or 60, however, don't forget those with higher points keep on flowing in, the criterion is higher points first then only time of EOI lodged. If you opts to State sponsor, as long as you meet the passing mark which is 60 now, you will be automatically invited subject to occupation ceiling, as now is just the beginning of the skillselect system, the occupation ceiling may not be met so early. This is my personal opinion, I have 60 pts with Vic SS, and got the invitation to apply.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

mysbm70 said:


> I would say that ppl with 60 pts better go for SC190, you can see those SC189 invited applicants' cut off point now at 70, it may go down to 65 or 60, however, don't forget those with higher points keep on flowing in, the criterion is higher points first then only time of EOI lodged. If you opts to State sponsor, as long as you meet the passing mark which is 60 now, you will be automatically invited subject to occupation ceiling, as now is just the beginning of the skillselect system, the occupation ceiling may not be met so early. This is my personal opinion, I have 60 pts with Vic SS, and got the invitation to apply.


Hey thats true, only that the cut off for the last invite was 65 and not 70


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Also was wondering regarding your timelines. Did you actually apply yet?



Hi
I have not applied yet, in a tough situation and getting all the necessary information

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

honsq90 said:


> 1. Yes. As long as you have your TRN and your password ready, you can continue a saved application.
> 2. I'm wondering about this too.
> 3. Looks to be the case.
> 4. You can upload anytime after your application is submitted. Mine's uploaded and waiting for the CO to be assigned. That way he has all the documents ready to be examined.


Apologies for my little knowledge, can you place elaborate what is TRN?

Thank you so much for other reposnses.. it was helpful.. thanks..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Apologies for my little knowledge, can you place elaborate what is TRN?
> 
> Thank you so much for other reposnses.. it was helpful.. thanks..


When you start lodging your visa... you get a TRN..... you have to enter a password too... 

After then you have authenticate every time with the TRN no. and the password you entered for the TRN... Saved application can be continued... but it will show you info from the start of the application... :boxing::ranger:


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hi
> I have not applied yet, in a tough situation and getting all the necessary information
> 
> 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


Guys
I have called DIAC now. Even if you are engaged, you still have supported by an Ongoing relationship prior to 12 months.

So, i will proceed to lodge my application first followed by sending them 1022 form for change of circumstances

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## honsq90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Apologies for my little knowledge, can you place elaborate what is TRN?
> 
> Thank you so much for other reposnses.. it was helpful.. thanks..


TRN = Transaction Reference Number

It's a unique identifier for your visa application. Sort of like a username


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Guys
> I have called DIAC now. Even if you are engaged, you still have supported by an Ongoing relationship prior to 12 months.
> 
> So, i will proceed to lodge my application first followed by sending them 1022 form for change of circumstances
> ...


 Good for you VVC ! now u can enjoy ur own wedding 

Can u pls share the contact # u called DIAC ??

Rekha


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Good for you VVC ! now u can enjoy ur own wedding
> 
> Can u pls share the contact # u called DIAC ??
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha, i hope so!
Please call this number / choose option 2...

00611300364613

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

vvc said:


> Thanks Rekha, i hope so!
> Please call this number / choose option 2...
> 
> 00611300364613
> ...


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

Yes, its a better practice to understand aussie ascent at a cost!!!!

2631111 - ICT Business Analyst | acs +ve : 25 may 2012 | ielts 6, 6.5,6,7 | WA SS applied 16 Jul 2012| WA SS Approval: 24 Aug 2012: Invited to apply for 190: 28 Aug 2012


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Any more wa ss invitation today??


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I managed to upload all the documents yesterday, spent loads of time though.
> 
> ...


Hey Kostya,

was the documents u uploaded scans from the originals or scans from a certified copies.....!!!

Regards Bada


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread, for your partner's English skills, you can get a letter from the university/college stating that the medium of instruction was english.


Do Universities really give these kind of letters ? Would'nt it be helpful if we know of a common format that was used by earlier applicants and get it endorsed by the university instead ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi fly,
> 
> 1) Once the payment is done, how many days do we have for uploading the forms? Should all the documents be uploaded immediately, or do we have time till end of the EOI expiry (14th Nov in my case)? I don't know this as I can make payment only on oct 26 or after
> -- You get around a months time i suppose to upload all the docs
> ...



Guys I too have a question related to IELTS requirements for spouses.

Presume the language page on Skill Select for English language requirements requires one of the 6 requirements to be met for the partner qualifications.

Thoughts ?


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

*Payment option other than CC*

Hey Ppl,

With everything else ready, I am trying to find ways to make the payment.
Don't have a credit limit of AUD 3060 :confused2:

If there is another way the please show me the light...
have anyways requested for a new Credit Card which would take 10 more days at least.

Thanks
Kaushal


----------



## Julie1789 (Aug 11, 2012)

KaKu said:


> Hey, but how did you do it. Did you put debit card option under credit card and used it or was there some other way.. please advise.
> 
> All my work is done and the only reason am unable to submit my application is that I am unable to pay..


I live in Iran and due to sanctions there is no international bank active in Iran so I have a friend in australia and I had him pay for me. but there is a problem I should transfer money to his account there and then he will pay. 
WHAT IF DIAC does not accept DEBIT card? there is no sign of this in the payment page. it just says Credit card and not debit card.

PLEASE ADVISE.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

*eVisa Info*

Hi ALL

I got my invitation for 189 last week . 

Now I am filling up the eVisa application. I have below questions:

1) Do I have to upload monthly salary slips for all the years I have claimed points for?
2) In education section do I have to fill in the information about secondary and high school in addition to bachelor degree?
3) In employment details section, how to fill in the Date from(dd/mm/yyyy) to Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) for my current job, as it always asks to fill in the Date to(dd/mm/yyyy). I am claiming points for the job which I have for last 7 years. So there is no Date to(dd/mm/yyyy) date.
4) Do I have to do medical and police clearnce certificate now or afterI get CO assigned?

Thanks guys and good luck to us all 

Regards
Riz


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Does somebody know how much time i will be given for Medical & Police Clearance once they ask for it?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I got my invitation for 189 last week .
> 
> ...


For your point #1, This is what I saw in one of their documents:

Evidence to support your application
1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the
required period. Employment references must:
• be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing
the reference;
• the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone,
fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;
• the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should
be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;
• the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in
the letter;
• the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or
temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, main duties undertaken and the salary earned
– positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant)
but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts
clerk); and
• a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially
important from applicants working in government departments.
2. For you to receive these points, documentary evidence should be included with your
application.
3. Your relevant Assessing Authority may also be able to provide an opinion on your employment
claims.
****************************************************

For the Point #3, I too have that question as to what we should put for the "To date" for the current employment. Right now it reflects the date of EOI submission. Not sure whether I should change it to the date of the application lodgement and then submit a more current proof of employment/declaration?


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys need help !!
> 
> I got my health ID's, but are not accessable. Can somebody suggest how to go about it ??
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha, I am facing the same problem, my medical is not accessible by the doctor.. have you found any resolution...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

devendraksingh said:


> Hi Rekha, I am facing the same problem, my medical is not accessible by the doctor.. have you found any resolution...


U may send an email to 
[email protected]
they r really helpful to assign u new medical ID's


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> U may send an email to
> [email protected]
> they r really helpful to assign u new medical ID's


How long it take for them to reassign a new HRI for you? My agent sent them an email last Friday, and I'm still waiting now. Medical centre ask me to submit paper report instead of electronically, dun wait for new HRI. Any suggestion? Is there any disadvantage in submitting paper report to eHealth?


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I got my invitation for 189 last week .
> 
> ...


As far as I understand you have to upload any documents after the initial application which is finished by bank card number that you have to enter. Isn't it?


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSS plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

While uploading documents should I upload scans of originals (colored) or scans from a certified copy.......plz answer me.


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Guuuyyyyyyysss*

GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSS plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

While uploading documents should I upload scans of originals (colored) or scans from a certified copy.......plz answer me.


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone can help. I'm sure this has been asked and answered but can't find it.

Can I apply with my current passport which is valid for more than 6 months while waiting for my new one?

If I do apply with the old one do I notify my CO when he/she is assigned?

I'm sure its a simple answer but I really don't want to mess things up.

Thanks


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

Julie1789 said:


> I live in Iran and due to sanctions there is no international bank active in Iran so I have a friend in australia and I had him pay for me. but there is a problem I should transfer money to his account there and then he will pay.
> WHAT IF DIAC does not accept DEBIT card? there is no sign of this in the payment page. it just says Credit card and not debit card.
> 
> PLEASE ADVISE.


No option but to pay by Credit Card.
Had called up DIAC and the executive said.. no option but a Credit Card


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSS plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> While uploading documents should I upload scans of originals (colored) or scans from a certified copy.......plz answer me.


A certified copy of the original would be fine. Not read anywhere regarding scanning the color copy. heard that its also accepted.

My safe bet would be to go by what they say . Scan and upload a certified copy of the original.


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

*Payment by Credit Card*

This is for all other paupers like me who don't even have a credit limit of AUD 3060 _...Shame... _ :tongue1:

work with your bank to pre-pay the amount and then use your existing Credit Card to make the full payment for the VISA Application..


----------



## Filander5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSS plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> While uploading documents should I upload scans of originals (colored) or scans from a certified copy.......plz answer me.


From what I have read the if the document is in black and white it should be certified and originals can be colour scanned.


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Thx*



fly_aus said:


> A certified copy of the original would be fine. Not read anywhere regarding scanning the color copy. heard that its also accepted.
> 
> My safe bet would be to go by what they say . Scan and upload a certified copy of the original.


Thank you


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSS plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> While uploading documents should I upload scans of originals (colored) or scans from a certified copy.......plz answer me.


To be honest, I'm not sure, but how many original documents, except your IELTS certificate, do you have in English? It seems to me, DIAC officers should be able to read your documents - payslips, references, birth certificate etc  I'm going to make notarized copies and notarized translations of these copies (this way I did it for ACS).


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Thank you



Bada Ping,

As I have replied to ur PM, its simple if the person verifying docs is unable to see ur originals directly thats when we need to get the xerox certified, however if ur scanning all the originals (color) then y would u need to certify them ???

But its ur convenience either color scan the originals or go for certified ones.. both ways its fine.. 

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you guys....Don't know what would I have done without ur aid...I love u guys


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

KaKu said:


> No option but to pay by Credit Card.
> Had called up DIAC and the executive said.. no option but a Credit Card


usually when the payment sites say "credit card" they take Debit and credit cards.That should not be a problem. If the payment does not go through, having it done through a friend's card can be an option.


----------



## Pak_Aussie (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys! I've the same problem of not having the credit card limit of AUD 3060 $ for 189 Visa application. I called up my bank and apprised them of the upfront payment solution but according to them its not possible and upfront payment if made would also get stuck. Have a debit card as well but the transaction limit is AUD 1000 $ per day.

Can i make two separate transactions i.e of 1530 $ each to make the payment? Has anybody tried it? Is there any other method?

Appreciate if someone can help me in this regard.


----------



## Pak_Aussie (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys! I've the same problem of not having the credit card limit of AUD 3060 $ for 189 Visa application. I called up my bank and apprised them of the upfront payment solution but according to them its not possible and upfront payment if made would also get stuck. Have a debit card as well but the transaction limit is AUD 1000 $ per day.

Can i make two separate transactions i.e of 1530 $ each to make the payment? Has anybody tried it? Is there any other method?

Appreciate if someone can help me in this regard.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys! I've the same problem of not having the credit card limit of AUD 3060 $ for 189 Visa application. I called up my bank and apprised them of the upfront payment solution but according to them its not possible and upfront payment if made would also get stuck. Have a debit card as well but the transaction limit is AUD 1000 $ per day.
> 
> Can i make two separate transactions i.e of 1530 $ each to make the payment? Has anybody tried it? Is there any other method?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help me in this regard.


Me too have faced the same issue. But it allows no installments (two payemmts) or something. I had to use the card of my uncle who had such a limit.
Or u could use the credit card of some relative who is in abroad or any other personal contact with such a big limit.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Did any of you get this message while attaching the documents? If Yes, can you please suggest what should be done?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

*Error with Attaching documents in Evisa application*

Hi All,

I have completed attaching documents for myself and my spouse in the visa application. When I am trying to attach documents for my child, I get the following error "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached"

Did any of you get this message while attaching the documents? If Yes, can you please suggest what should be done?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

HI All

I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more? 

Kindly advice.

Regards
Riz


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

HI All

I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more? 

Kindly advice.

Regards
Riz


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

Pak_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys! I've the same problem of not having the credit card limit of AUD 3060 $ for 189 Visa application. I called up my bank and apprised them of the upfront payment solution but according to them its not possible and upfront payment if made would also get stuck. Have a debit card as well but the transaction limit is AUD 1000 $ per day.
> 
> Can i make two separate transactions i.e of 1530 $ each to make the payment? Has anybody tried it? Is there any other method?
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help me in this regard.


Guys,
Partial payment cannot be done. This is what I did, as me too faced the same problem (No credit limit). I have a friend in Aus. With the help of my banker, i transferred 3060&AUD to his account. Then I used his debit card. Australian debit can be used. I did that and I was successful. The amount got credited in his account with in one day.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

irizk said:


> HI All
> 
> I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more?
> 
> ...


You have to give details of last 10 years only..
You can give information for short visits which have been more than a month..
Holiday trips you can leave out...


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,
I got 189 invitation on 15th Sept and got 190 accepted on 20th Sept. Obviously I'm going for the 189 since it gives more liberty to live anywhere in Australia. I got my TRN and in process filling up the evisa.

I'm going to inform Vic that I'm applying for 189. Will it create any problem? Or is there any reason I should consider 189 over 190? Any suggestion/comment?

Kind regards,
Sahrear


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> HI All
> 
> I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more?
> 
> ...


Just last 10 years.


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

guys, 

Could anyone advise me whether i can pay by AMEX credit card??


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*questions related to visa190*

Hey guys.....would u be kind to answer my questions in regards of visa 190 plz

Is there any forums that must be printed and filled then attached to an online application....and if there is what are these forums??

If I have filled an online application and did not finalize it (means no payment or attaching documents just have a TRN) and the status shows (incomplete) how long will it be valid...will it be valid for 2 month from the date of invitation or what??

After paying how much time ones have to attach the supporting documents???

Thank you guys


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

System so lag.....take few minutes to go to next steps


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> guys,
> 
> Could anyone advise me whether i can pay by AMEX credit card??




Andy,

Amex is accepted only for australia 

though its not any where else... I paid my fees thru amex.

Hope this helps 

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Hey guys.....would u be kind to answer my questions in regards of visa 190 plz
> 
> Is there any forums that must be printed and filled then attached to an online application....and if there is what are these forums??
> 
> ...


Hi Bada Ping,

Only 160 & 26 to filled and given to your doc during meds.. thats all the forms to be printed and submitted as far as I know, if any CO will let you know..

Coming to your second qn, ur invite is valid for 60 days from the date of invite. You can save or update any number of times during this time.. until its submitted.

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Andy,
> 
> Amex is accepted only for australia
> 
> ...


Thanks Rekha....then i can pay by AMEX


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Gr8*



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bada Ping,
> 
> Only 160 & 26 to filled and given to your doc during meds.. thats all the forms to be printed and submitted as far as I know, if any CO will let you know..
> 
> ...




Of-coures it helped....THANK YOU


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Bada Ping,
> 
> Only 160 & 26 to filled and given to your doc during meds.. thats all the forms to be printed and submitted as far as I know, if any CO will let you know..
> 
> ...



Then i must well fill in those forms.....yet to book for Meds


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Then i must well fill in those forms.....yet to book for Meds


not required imm... once u submit the application it takes days for them to acknowledge the payment, alongwith your payment acknowledgement email ID u will also get details of Health ID and examinations required.. thats when u call up the panel doc and book an appointment, they would request for this forms..

Rekha


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not required imm... once u submit the application it takes days for them to acknowledge the payment, alongwith your payment acknowledgement email ID u will also get details of Health ID and examinations required.. thats when u call up the panel doc and book an appointment, they would request for this forms..
> 
> Rekha


Hmm......Thanks for your information  I still not yet submit the application. Perhaps i can submit today.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Hmm......Thanks for your information  I still not yet submit the application. Perhaps i can submit today.


sorry missed to mention it takes 2 days for pymt ack.. and close to 3-4 wks for CO allocation... in this three wks u can upload the docs

Rekha


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> sorry missed to mention it takes 2 days for pymt ack.. and close to 3-4 wks for CO allocation... in this three wks u can upload the docs
> 
> Rekha


Are you applied onshore?

Could you advise me what kinds of documents needed? or it depend on different case circumstances?


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not required imm... once u submit the application it takes days for them to acknowledge the payment, alongwith your payment acknowledgement email ID u will also get details of Health ID and examinations required.. thats when u call up the panel doc and book an appointment, they would request for this forms..
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

Do we have to visit Immi assigned panel doctors or they will give us a list of panel doctors/clinic?


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have undergone the medical test, my hospital informed that it uploaded docs using e-Health. But the docs are not visible in my application? will it show up or not? 

How will I know if its uploaded or not? How much time will it take for CO to get assigned? hmm.. any experienced expats please throw some light on the same


----------



## vibz (Aug 18, 2012)

For applications who are facing problems while uploading the documents, 

Pls note the reply received from DIAC. 

"The department is experiencing issues with our online attachment facility.

This issue has been referred to our technical Support Section for resolution.

In the meantime I can advise you that when a case officer is allocated to your application you will be requested to provide relevant documents.

The case officer will not make a decision on your application until you have been given that opportunity."


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2012)

I received a message from skillselect said "You have suspended your EOI" 

Is it true when you lodged a visa application?


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, several people have mentioned their EOI being suspended.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I had a question regarding certifying the documents. What should we do for the documents whose originals are in the soft copy form/pdf?
1) ACS approval
2) Salary Slips
3) Salary Certificate(Form 16)

All these are in soft copy form.

Do we need to certify/attest them too? Which route did you guys take?

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a question regarding certifying the documents. What should we do for the documents whose originals are in the soft copy form/pdf?
> 1) ACS approval
> ...


Hi Kevin,

You dont need to certify ACS approval letter
If your salary slip is on company letter heard and coloured then u dont even need to certify them
You dont need to submit form 16 but the IT returns


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Do we have to visit Immi assigned panel doctors or they will give us a list of panel doctors/clinic?


I haved applied offshore, n there is 190 docs checklist on site...

google up australia panel docs or u get panel docs details from DIAC site too... first call them and chk if health id is acessible and then fix up and appointment.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

4ndy said:


> I received a message from skillselect said "You have suspended your EOI"
> 
> Is it true when you lodged a visa application?


Dont worry  suspended not as in suspended, it means here ur EOI is suspended for any other visa consideration.. like if got 189 invite then no state can sponsor you until 60 days are over if ur not submitting application before then again ur EOI will be released for further consideration of other visa types...

hope this helps 

Rekha


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I haved applied offshore, n there is 190 docs checklist on site...
> 
> google up australia panel docs or u get panel docs details from DIAC site too... first call them and chk if health id is acessible and then fix up and appointment.
> 
> Rekha


Rekha,

Whats are the documents required for the 190 visa to apply online?

I dont have salary statement on a company letter head.It is a computer generated payslip.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a question regarding certifying the documents. What should we do for the documents whose originals are in the soft copy form/pdf?
> 1) ACS approval
> ...


I did take the print out in the black and certified with a notary. yes, certify it and attach it ..that would be helpful..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> You dont need to certify ACS approval letter
> If your salary slip is on company letter heard and coloured then u dont even need to certify them
> You dont need to submit form 16 but the IT returns


Thanks for the info.. Infact my salary slip is not on company letter head.. then may be I will need to attest them..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Whats are the documents required for the 190 visa to apply online?
> 
> I dont have salary statement on a company letter head.It is a computer generated payslip.


computer generated payslips are treated as authentic as long as ur payslip has ur co logo and also a disclaimer stating this is valid payslip and no signature is required... if u want to be double sure then take a print and get it attested \ stamped by ur HR, that shud be perfect and scan it..

hope this helps...

Rekha


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> computer generated payslips are treated as authentic as long as ur payslip has ur co logo and also a disclaimer stating this is valid payslip and no signature is required... if u want to be double sure then take a print and get it attested \ stamped by ur HR, that shud be perfect and scan it..
> 
> hope this helps...
> 
> Rekha


That sounds good and I would be attesting it for double check.

Any one has applied for WA SS recently on this thread?


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Ielts original or certified copy*

Should I certify a copy of the IELTS report or just scan the original.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> Should I certify a copy of the IELTS report or just scan the original.


no need to attest the IELTS certificate, u can scan the original. that will serve the purpose.
hope this helps

BTW, whats ur profession and include ur time lines


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

Can anyone suggest a good courier pickup service within Australia? I want my Engineers Australia assessment result to be picked up and sent to me in Saudi. I tried Australian Post Express service they informed me that they cannot ship it to Saudi. Can anyone advice?


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> no need to attest the IELTS certificate, u can scan the original. that will serve the purpose.
> hope this helps
> 
> BTW, whats ur profession and include ur time lines



I am a mechanical engineer, I will update my timeline


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Tnt*



irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good courier pickup service within Australia? I want my Engineers Australia assessment result to be picked up and sent to me in Saudi. I tried Australian Post Express service they informed me that they cannot ship it to Saudi. Can anyone advice?


T.N.T is the largest courier company in Australia....I always deal with them and sure I recommend them.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good courier pickup service within Australia? I want my Engineers Australia assessment result to be picked up and sent to me in Saudi. I tried Australian Post Express service they informed me that they cannot ship it to Saudi. Can anyone advice?


Why u need physical report, email (pdf) n ref number enough for claiming points n attaching for diac application .. imo


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*Time*

How much time do ones have to upload supporting documents after completing the visa payment????


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> How much time do ones have to upload supporting documents after completing the visa payment????


If I'm not mistaken, one has time till the CO allocation. But it's better to upload without delay.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> If I'm not mistaken, one has time till the CO allocation. But it's better to upload without delay.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


You can even send it upon CO allocation. In my case I have issues with eVisa, hence the helpdesk advised me to just wait for my CO and then send the files directly to them.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> You can even send it upon CO allocation. In my case I have issues with eVisa, hence the helpdesk advised me to just wait for my CO and then send the files directly to them.


yes starting uploading the docs if ready, I am facing issues with eVisa hence raised a query with technical support team.. awaiting their response.

Rekha


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone advice if 60 days limit to submit the eVisa application after recieving invitation also includes scanned document uploading? Can we submit eVisa application without any document upload? And upload documents even if 60 days pass? Can anyone clarify? Thx


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone advice if 60 days limit to submit the eVisa application after recieving invitation also includes scanned document uploading? Can we submit eVisa application without any document upload? And upload documents even if 60 days pass? Can anyone clarify? Thx


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advice if 60 days limit to submit the eVisa application after recieving invitation also includes scanned document uploading? Can we submit eVisa application without any document upload? And upload documents even if 60 days pass? Can anyone clarify? Thx


Hi,

U have 60 days from the day u r invited, btw this anytime u can lodge ur application. There is timeframe for doc upload after visa lodgement...u will have time only till CO allotment..latest timeframes for CO allotment is 4wks.. 

Rekha


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> For your point #1, This is what I saw in one of their documents:
> 
> Evidence to support your application
> 1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the
> ...



Hey guys,

On the note below about employment references below :

• Must be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
• the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;


ACS has a similar requirement for assessing professional experience of candidates but allowed *Statutory Declarations* to be presented in cases where current employer would not provide experience references.

Would the same apply to DIAC as well... Policies at my workplace categorically deny issuing any reference letters to current employees....

Can someone provide inputs please?


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

Hi Experts

I applied 189 Visa and have two questions regarding upload of the documents and the medical Checkups.

1. I uploaded all of the documents, but some how when I check back today, I dont see any of the attached documents. Its showing empty. Is there any specific naming convention for the uploading the documents?

If anyone has faced this issue, kindly let me know. Or should i upload the documents again?

2. I am applying from India, somewhere I read that do not get medical checkups till CO asks you to do so.

But in the site there is a option to organize health examinations. So should I go and get them done?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

4ndy said:


> guys,
> 
> Could anyone advise me whether i can pay by AMEX credit card??


I have made all my payments so far thru AMEX and guess DIAC accepts too.


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I applied 189 Visa and have two questions regarding upload of the documents and the medical Checkups.
> 
> ...


1. This is a known issue with the eVisa system. Don't worry about it, for me it started showing documents again when I logged out and logged back in a couple of times. Generally, the support personnel ask you to wait for CO to be assigned and he will request for the documents in any case.

2. The medicals process has now changed and you can get your medicals done once you have a TRN. I personally have booked my medicals for the coming week and don't yet have a CO, and I know a couple of other fellows from India have front-end loaded their Medicals as well. Should be fine.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I applied 189 Visa and have two questions regarding upload of the documents and the medical Checkups.
> 
> ...


I experienced the same thing, in fact, now all the pages of my evisa is blank. There's a discussion here on all issues on evisa. I reported this issue to evisa helpdesk and advised me to just wait for a CO and send the file directly to him/her. They're aware of this issue. 

Have you received an acknowledgement letter? That'll usually include the health form which is the one you need to submit to the panel clinic. If you just lodged your application, wait up to 10 days to receive the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> I experienced the same thing, in fact, now all the pages of my evisa is blank. There's a discussion here on all issues on evisa. I reported this issue to evisa helpdesk and advised me to just wait for a CO and send the file directly to him/her. They're aware of this issue.
> 
> Have you received an acknowledgement letter? That'll usually include the health form which is the one you need to submit to the panel clinic. If you just lodged your application, wait up to 10 days to receive the acknowledgement letter.


Thanks guys for the immediate reply. No I havent received yet the acknowledgement letter. Ok, I will wait for the same.


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi All,
I have received the confirmation from DIAC.I am having an issue for which i need your guidance.I have applied for the 189 visa and have received the confirmation for the same for DIAC. However the medical letter says 

"The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a Skilled - Nominated (SN 190) visa."


Should i ignore this as a typo mistake since in acknowledgment letter DIAC has mentioned the following

"Acknowledgement of valid application for a Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa 

Your application has been assessed as a valid application"

and get the medical done on these ID's or should i get it corrected.

If i have to get it corrected How should i contact DIAC?

Kindly advise!


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

*????*

in the application section where you state the countries you have lived in.....do u mention even the short visit tourism or what???


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Hi All,
> I have received the confirmation from DIAC.I am having an issue for which i need your guidance.I have applied for the 189 visa and have received the confirmation for the same for DIAC. However the medical letter says
> 
> "The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a Skilled - Nominated (SN 190) visa."
> ...


Bro, please share your timeline with all. When did you get the invite and when did you submit 189 application and acknowledgment email?


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> Bro, please share your timeline with all. When did you get the invite and when did you submit 189 application and acknowledgment email?



Applied for EOI on 10th Aug
EOI Points 70
Received the Visa invite on 1st Sep
Applied for evisa on 3rd Sep
Got the acknowledgement email on 17th showing that my application was received on 13th Sep


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Applied for EOI on 10th Aug
> EOI Points 70
> Received the Visa invite on 1st Sep
> Applied for evisa on 3rd Sep
> Got the acknowledgement email on 17th showing that my application was received on 13th Sep


Thanks bro, appreciate it!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Please update your timelines in the doc so we can track them
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> in the application section where you state the countries you have lived in.....do u mention even the short visit tourism or what???


There's no need to mention those tourism visit.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Experience reference and Spouse IELTS requirements*

Folks,

Need your attention on a couple of queries I have for the 189 visa filing

1. Is it mandatory to provide experience certificate on a company letter head even for current employer ?
ACS has a similar requirement for assessing professional experience of candidates but allowed Statutory Declarations to be presented in cases where current employer would not provide experience references.
Would the same apply to DIAC as well... Policies at my workplace categorically deny issuing any reference letters to current employees....

2. English language requirements for spouse

Can we please confirm that if we get a University letter stating medium of instruction was in English it is not required for the spouse to take up IELTS.

Please help with your inputs on the above. Appreciate your continued support.


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

Experts,

I am back with one more question, tried searching all of the blog, but would want to hear from some of the experts -

I stayed in US for couple of years and right now I am in Hyderabad, India. So thing is have to get PCC from US, and I read couple of blogs stating that I need to send finger prints and send them to US FBI and they in return would be posting me the record.

here is my doubt. 
1. Some of the posts saying that for getting finger prints, I need to go to Commissioners office and then some challan etc etc and which inturn takes one week time to get the same. Is there any quicker process to get the finger prints?
or What is the smart process for this?
2. Is it ok if I get printouts of the FBI card available on their site and get the finger prints on them?


----------



## Bada_ping (Aug 15, 2012)

should I finish Meds and police checks now or wait for a co to request them??!!


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello experts

To claim work experience points, do I need to submit bank statements of all the years I am claiming points for? Please advice


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello experts

To claim work experience points, do I need to submit bank statements of all the years I am claiming points for? Please advice


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Bada_ping said:


> should I finish Meds and police checks now or wait for a co to request them??!!


If you have the health form (should be included in the acknowledgement letter), you can proceed with your health check. On the CO, the procedure is on the DIAC website per country. In some countries, police requires a letter from the requesting institution before they will give you a police clearance. Otherwise, if there's none, you can proceed and upload it in evisa.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I am back with one more question, tried searching all of the blog, but would want to hear from some of the experts -
> 
> ...


Check this link:

FBI — Criminal Background Check

I have sent mine on 17-Sep-12. This is the procedure I followed.

1. Take a printout of the standard fingerprint card: 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks/standard-fingerprint-form-fd-258

Preferably take the printout in a fingerprint card. You would get these in Photocopy (Xerox) shops. I had taken it from Student Xerox at Adayar, Chennai.

2. I had taken my fingerprints in State Crime Records Beaureu (SCRB) at Chennai. It costed me only Rs. 50. I am not sure whether you have an office in Hydreabad. If you are planning to do it in Chennai, these are the following that would be required in SCRB:

1. A cover letter stating the reason stating why you require FBI finger prints.
2. The Originals and 2 photocopies of Passports, Drivers License, Voters ID and Ration Card

After verifying all these, they would provide you a challan. Take that challan and make a payment in the State Bank of India,Treasury branch which is 30 minutes drive from the SCRB office. A receipt would be provided to you. Bring it back to SCRB. They will take the fingerprints.

3. Once done, send the fingerprint card, completed application form (https://forms.fbi.gov/departmental-order-website-questionnaire), mode of payment to address mentioned in the US FBI website:

FBI CJIS Division – Record Request
1000 Custer Hollow Road
Clarksburg, WV 26306

As per the other blogs, I understood that it will take a minimum of 5 to 6 weeks to get the reply.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need your attention on a couple of queries I have for the 189 visa filing
> 
> ...



Sorry about being pushy on this... need your quick inputs on these two queries please....


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

in last five years, I stayed in UK for an year.. should I Provide PCC for this as well?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> in last five years, I stayed in UK for an year.. should I Provide PCC for this as well?


U have to give pcc if you stay in any country for more than 12 months of time


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

I have lodged my 189 on 4th of Sep, still no sign of CO! I wonder anyone after me has been assigned a CO?


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Can i somehow deleted a document i uploaded?
I uploaded the same one twice...

I am asked for
Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Travel Document 
Identity, Evidence of

Is a passport good enough for all this?

I guess so. So for the de facto spouse documents we write a partner statement and 
all the supporting evidence?


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

For the medical i am asked to provide:
Address where results are to be mailed. The processing center?
If the PCC is not in English i need a qualified translation?
I expect it to be blank mostly...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Moji said:


> I have lodged my 189 on 4th of Sep, still no sign of CO! I wonder anyone after me has been assigned a CO?


Hi Moji..

I have lodged on 9th Sep still no info reg CO to me too..however I have seen folks got their CO emails while requesting additional docs who have lodged on 10th sep...

So no clues...


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Moji..
> 
> I have lodged on 9th Sep still no info reg CO to me too..however I have seen folks got their CO emails while requesting additional docs who have lodged on 10th sep...
> 
> So no clues...


Thanks Goingtooz

I thought our application will be assigned to a CO based on time of application!! I cant understand what DIAC is up to


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Moji said:


> Thanks Goingtooz
> 
> I thought our application will be assigned to a CO based on time of application!! I cant understand what DIAC is up to


basically I too am under the same impression...so let us wait and see :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> basically I too am under the same impression...so let us wait and see :ranger:


I too submitted the app. on 8th Sep. but received the ack. on 17th Sep. and On that ack. letter the DATE OF VISA APPLICATION was wrritten as 17 Sep 2012.

So i assume they consider the date of lodgement of my application as 17 Sep. Thus, in my case,CO allocation will depend on this date. If someone received ack. before 17 Sep. they will have lodgement date according to that.

Moreover the DIAC has chnaged the CO allocation time from 4 weeks to 5 weeks so all this implements.

Hope u understand it.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

ksss said:


> Can i somehow deleted a document i uploaded?
> I uploaded the same one twice...
> 
> I am asked for
> ...


Unfortunately, there's no way to delete documents you've uploaded. You can clarify this with your CO anyway. You're lucky, up to now, in my case I can't upload any documents. I was just advised to wait for a CO and email the documents directly.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I too submitted the app. on 8th Sep. but received the ack. on 17th Sep. and On that ack. letter the DATE OF VISA APPLICATION was wrritten as 17 Sep 2012.
> 
> So i assume they consider the date of lodgement of my application as 17 Sep. Thus, in my case,CO allocation will depend on this date. If someone received ack. before 17 Sep. they will have lodgement date according to that.
> 
> ...


Well I received my ack. 2 days later and it does confirm my date of lodgement as 4th of Sep. Nothing we can do just wait..


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I too submitted the app. on 8th Sep. but received the ack. on 17th Sep. and On that ack. letter the DATE OF VISA APPLICATION was wrritten as 17 Sep 2012.
> 
> So i assume they consider the date of lodgement of my application as 17 Sep. Thus, in my case,CO allocation will depend on this date. If someone received ack. before 17 Sep. they will have lodgement date according to that.
> 
> ...


wanttomove, I can understand your case, but mine I have submitted on 9th sept , got ACK email on 12th and on my ack letter the date of application is given as 9th Sept only.

Here the point to note is, my friend who has submitted on 10th Sept got ACK on 14th Sept, already been allocated to the CO on 24th Sept. Of course for the same Visa type 190.

for this I told that we are clue less...


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here, still waiting for a CO to be assigned to me. My date of application in acknowledgement letter reflects as Sept 12, although I lodge my application on September 3. 

I therefore conclude, that all applicants who have been granted immigration visa are a very patient human beings.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

ksss said:


> Can i somehow deleted a document i uploaded?
> I uploaded the same one twice...
> 
> I am asked for
> ...



Hi ksss,

I made a similar error and informed my client service officer about it by email. She replied saying that once a CO was assigned he/she would inform me if anything more was required and not to worry about it. I asked her about the travel documents proof to which she again advised me that my assigned CO would send me the necessary form that had to be filled for it and required documents list for the same (im guessing it would be Form 80 and certified copies of the visa pages of my passport) and there was no need to front load it now.

It would probably be a good idea for you to write to your assigned client service team and find out what they have to say.

hope this helps


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Need your attention on a couple of queries I have for the 189 visa filing
> 
> ...



_*SOS  Can someone help answer the above queries please ?*_ 
*Need this info to get this in place for filing my application.....and time's ticking away*


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> _*SOS  Can someone help answer the above queries please ?*_
> *Need this info to get this in place for filing my application.....and time's ticking away*


Actually, your ACS assessment is also a proof of your working experience. You'll notice in the assessment they counted the valid experience related to the skill you're applying. Unfortunately, there's no specific guideline that DIAC will accept Statutory Declarations but I do know that they rely on ACS to tell them that your experience is valid for your selected occupation. On page 21 of GSM document it says "Your relevant Assessing Authority may also be able to provide an opinion on your employment claims."

On english capability for your spouse, if you present such certificate, it's eventually up to the CO if he/she will accept it as valid. Personally, I've never read in the forum that such certificate will be accepted but I'm relatively new in this forum so I might be wrong. All my friends who have been granted visa used IELTS to prove the english capability of their partner. It's your safest bet.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

andiamo said:


> SOS  Can someone help answer the above queries please ?
> Need this info to get this in place for filing my application.....and time's ticking away


Hi,

For your first question, I guess a statutory declaration would be enough for the current employer. But it would be advisable to include the offer letter, payslips and bank statement as supporting documents.

For the second question, yes, it should be enough to provide a letter from the colleges that the medium of communication for the course was in English. For my wife, I got letter from her +2 school and university. For ielts, even if spouse is writing, it is enough to score 5. 

Hope this helps....

All the best...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For your first question, I guess a statutory declaration would be enough for the current employer. But it would be advisable to include the offer letter, payslips and bank statement as supporting documents.
> 
> ...


small correction. For partner's english capability overall band of 4.5 is enough in IELTS.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> small correction. For partner's english capability overall band of 4.5 is enough in IELTS.


My bad.. I was aware of this info from my agent. They might have thought that is a safe bet. And this is exactly how this forum could be of help... Thanks for the correction...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> _*SOS  Can someone help answer the above queries please ?*_
> *Need this info to get this in place for filing my application.....and time's ticking away*


Thanks LittleBlueBoy / Renz for your inputs. Appreciate it.

I was mainly worried since ACS did not assess my experience initially when I gave a self statutory declaration and eventually had to go for a reassessment with a statutory declaration by a work colleague.

Just making sure there are'nt any specific requirements that DIAC has.
Am sure there will be lots of folks here whose current employers do not give work experience certificates and how it was managed with DIAC


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

I have a question to all of u. There is question in online visa app that:

"Has any applicant ever been charged with any offence that is currently awaiting legal action?"

Well I have false application against me, regarding a family property. There is no legal proceedings so far. The application is with police i guess. The case is not in court yet.

Should I answer No or Yes to above question?

Would there be any implication of saying Yes? would it be rejected?

need advise please.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have noticed today that my application status has been changed from "In Progress" to "Application received" and is asking me to lodge my application to be processed, whereas I already have lodged my application on 4/9. What does this mean? just a system bug or other problem?


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

akmirror said:


> HI friends,
> 
> In the online application, can anyone remember, did we have to fill in our previous visa information....I have currently 475 visa and applied for 190. I thought I did not get any section in the application to write about my current australian visa. Now i saw in the application summary this line:
> 
> ...


Hey!
you got visa grant that fast?? 

Harshada!


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

5 working days gone, no acknowledgement from DIAC yet! SIGH...


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> 5 working days gone, no acknowledgement from DIAC yet! SIGH...


Which Acknowledgement you are talking about? I made online payment just now ... 
is it after uploading the documents?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

i have 2 question . 1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? 2. we do the medical forms in the first step? because in the check list to be attached, the medical forms are also listed. for canada, u do it just after receiving the email of medical from immigration department. isnt it so here?


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

harraj said:


> Which Acknowledgement you are talking about? I made online payment just now ...
> is it after uploading the documents?


Apparently, you're supposed to receive an Acknowledgement Email from DIAC confirming that they have received your Visa Application and the email also includes Health Examination forms for each of the applicant, as well as their Health IDs which you need to show to the Panel Clinic when going for medicals. 

The eVISA support has confirmed there is an issue with the system and this acknowledgement letter can take upto 10 days at times.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

barhes said:


> i have 2 question . 1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? 2. we do the medical forms in the first step? because in the check list to be attached, the medical forms are also listed. for canada, u do it just after receiving the email of medical from immigration department. isnt it so here?


1. Once you fill in the application and pay the fees while submitting the visa application that is the date on which your visa is lodged.

Attaching documents will take more days hence that will not come in to picture for visa lodgement.

2. no we do not do medicals in the first step. In order to do health checks you need request IDs for all applicants. These will be sent to you along with your valid application acknowledgement email after submitting your application (in few days).

Hope this helps...


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All

I am new to this thread and forum.
I have a question regarding dependent's inclusion in my application for subclass 189.
I got married in Nov 2011.
I have applied for the visa subclass 189 on 15th sep 2012.
Do both of us need to meet the 12 month rule for getting through the Case officer?
I am not sure if I can post this question here.
Below are the details regarding my application.


ACS applied. : 5th May 2012 , RPL
ACS Positive : 30th June 2012, Analyst Programmer. ( 6 years. -- 5 years Aus experience)
IELTS : 7 w, 8 r, 7.5 s,8.5 l (2nd Aug 2012) Second attempt
EOI Applied : 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subclass
Points Claimed : 70
Invitation received: 1st Sep 2012
VETASSESS lodged: 9th Sep 2012
VISA Lodged : 15th Sep 2012
Meds : 20th Sep 2012
PCC Aus : 23rd Sep 2012
Dependent OET. : B all 
PCC Overseas. : Applied on 24th Sep 2012
CO. : ??????? Awaited


Thanks...


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

Guys -

I think there are some issues with the site. I applied for Visa on 17th Sep. 

These are the two things that concerning me.

1. I didnt get acknowledgement letter and I had seen other folks getting it within max 4 or 5 days.
2. Big Surprise - Today I logged into the site and there is no application at all....No status details...its showing "No Results Found" 

Anyone experienced these kind of issues ?

Could some one point me to which address we should raise our concerns that are related with the site and all?

Thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

adidivs said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this thread and forum.
> I have a question regarding dependent's inclusion in my application for subclass 189.
> ...



Hi adidivs,

Can you clarify a couple of things on your time please ?

1. VETASSESS lodged: 9th Sep 2012
What is this for, have heard of it and sounds something related to language translations and stuff. Hope it is not mandatory for all. Please confirm

2. PCC Overseas. : Applied on 24th Sep 2012
Police verification overseas needs to be done only if you have been in an outside country for 12 months or more. Please confirm.


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hi adidivs,
> 
> Can you clarify a couple of things on your time please ?
> 
> ...



Regarding q1

I have been assessed by ACS as Analyst programmer and as I am from non IT background I need to get my degree assessed by VETASESS for getting the required points.
I am not sure regarding the points you claimed for EOI.
It varies based on the answer stated for educational background in the EOI application and if you are claiming points for higher education.


Regarding Q2

I have applied PCC for my home country where I was since childhood.


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't hold your breath over it because i got mine after 08 days!



zakinaeem said:


> 5 working days gone, no acknowledgement from DIAC yet! SIGH...


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

adidivs said:


> Regarding q1
> 
> I have been assessed by ACS as Analyst programmer and as I am from non IT background I need to get my degree assessed by VETASESS for getting the required points.
> I am not sure regarding the points you claimed for EOI.
> ...


Hi

When u got ur skills assessed by ACS you do not need to assess ur qualifications by vetasess..... I have also applied using Rpl and I am a commerce graduate and I did not assess my qualifications from vetasess. Also if you do plan to get ur skills assed which occupation are choosing in vetasess....I got my invite and I lodged my visa

Reference : http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/skilled-occupations/skills-assessed.htm


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is a question related to form 80
Part C. Travel to Australia
Are you travelling, or did you travel to Australia with any other
person(s)?


What should be the reply?

My case is "i have never travelled to Australia and i have applied to 190 PR visa also i have family members included in my application (spouse+kids)


Thanks in advance


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Don't hold your breath over it because i got mine after 08 days!


GOT IT! Acknowledgement received Friday, 28th September 2012. But this email doesn't have any attachments for Medicals or Health IDs. Is this normal? Something I should be concerned about?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> GOT IT! Acknowledgement received Friday, 28th September 2012. But this email doesn't have any attachments for Medicals or Health IDs. Is this normal? Something I should be concerned about?


I got the MRI's letters with the ack. email
But i can assume that u should have got the "Organize ur health examinations " button enabled for each of the applicant in ur application. Please procced with that button and follow the instructions.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I also received my acknowledgement letter today but no medical request...Do u get a request for medicals ???
Booked the medicals for Monday 1st Nov 2012
Hope for the best ray:


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> I got the MRI's letters with the ack. email
> But i can assume that u should have got the "Organize ur health examinations " button enabled for each of the applicant in ur application. Please procced with that button and follow the instructions.


OK so this is all upside down. I went ahead and requested them for MRIs etc, they sent me back another acknowledgement letter with details of Visa Application that includes my wife and kids information as well (as opposed to previous one). Only that my wife's passport number is wrong in there. They used my passport number for both me and my wife (DUH!!). Still no MRIs. I have confirmed by viewing my application online that I had fed the correct information though. Silly people!

Went ahead and complained to them again, let's see what they come back with.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

zakinaeem said:


> OK so this is all upside down. I went ahead and requested them for MRIs etc, they sent me back another acknowledgement letter with details of Visa Application that includes my wife and kids information as well (as opposed to previous one). Only that my wife's passport number is wrong in there. They used my passport number for both me and my wife (DUH!!). Still no MRIs. I have confirmed by viewing my application online that I had fed the correct information though. Silly people!
> 
> Went ahead and complained to them again, let's see what they come back with.


Same here.....
I had requested for medicals after uploading all my docs and that was on 23rd September
Still i did not receive any medical forms with my application
I only received acknowledgement letter and valid application letter
Total 2 letters
Any suggestions ??


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi
> 
> When u got ur skills assessed by ACS you do not need to assess ur qualifications by vetasess..... I have also applied using Rpl and I am a commerce graduate and I did not assess my qualifications from vetasess. Also if you do plan to get ur skills assed which occupation are choosing in vetasess....I got my invite and I lodged my visa
> 
> Reference : Skills Assessment and Assessing Authorities - Workers - Visas & Immigration


Hi irshad2005

I was thinking the same way but after reading the skillselect site found this note for non IT applicants.
ACS does not mention about our degree in the assessment result if we are from a non IT background.

I am posting the points test mentioned in the immi site

Educational qualifications

Points can be awarded for only one of your recognised qualifications. For example, if you have completed a Bachelor degree and a Doctorate degree, you can receive points for the Doctorate degree only.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.

The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.

You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.

The table below sets out the points available and the evidence you must provide with your application. The documents you provide to the department will be the same documents you provide to the assessing authority.

Points	Evidence required
20	Documents that prove you have a Doctorate degree
15	Documents that prove you have at least a Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters)
10	Documents that prove you have an Australian Diploma or trade qualification
10	Documents that prove you have an award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation


There is a separate application for getting degree assessed. It costs ~250 $ I suppose


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone here who lodge on first half of September and was assigned a CO already? My acknowledgement date is September 12 and can't wait for a CO to be assigned to me.


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

adidivs said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this thread and forum.
> I have a question regarding dependent's inclusion in my application for subclass 189.
> ...


Hi seniors can you help me with my query?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

adidivs said:


> Hi irshad2005
> 
> I was thinking the same way but after reading the skillselect site found this note for non IT applicants.
> ACS does not mention about our degree in the assessment result if we are from a non IT background.
> ...


So this means u have got a positive assessment from vetasses ???
How many days did it take ??
And if not given then will the visa be rejected ??
I am still searching for this to be 100% sure


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> So this means u have got a positive assessment from vetasses ???
> How many days did it take ??
> And if not given then will the visa be rejected ??
> I am still searching for this to be 100% sure




I spoke with VETASSESS and they mentioned it takes 4 weeks.
I called immigration as well and they mentioned if application with vetassess is lodged it should be fine so long as degree is valid.
I have applied on 3rd September and I am awaiting for that result too :confused2:


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

adidivs said:


> I spoke with VETASSESS and they mentioned it takes 4 weeks.
> I called immigration as well and they mentioned if application with vetassess is lodged it should be fine so long as degree is valid.
> I have applied on 3rd September and I am awaiting for that result too :confused2:


Hi,

This is what i got from Australia Immigration Website

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111

Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications.

This means that DIAC will check our qualification and provide necessary points
BTW in which Occupation Code are you assessing with Vetasses ??


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Anyone here who lodge on first half of September and was assigned a CO already? My acknowledgement date is September 12 and can't wait for a CO to be assigned to me.


I have submitted on Sept 9th and got acknowledgement on Sept 12th same as you.
Still no info reg CO. However few of my friends who lodged after got their COs.Not sure really why this is so


----------



## adidivs (Sep 4, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what i got from Australia Immigration Website
> 
> ...



Points assessment only
No code for VETASSESS.

Please find the link below 
Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> Guys -
> 
> I think there are some issues with the site. I applied for Visa on 17th Sep.
> 
> ...


have they debited the money from your account? any idea?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

though i have not received the acknowledgement email yet, (lodged on 27th sep) i called to diac and they said to me that you probably get the letter on wednsday and when u have your client id in that letter, you can print the medical forms and you can go to the doctor, so as far as i found, there is no medical form in that letter and you yourself must print those forms, but here is my question, since it may take more than a year to be finalised, is it wise to do the medical exams right now or just waiting to be ordered to do it by case officer? coz i think it is only valide for one year and after one year u must retake it again.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

by the way, as the skillselect site says, they are expriencing huge technical errors, so i have not attacheed my documents yet, is there any deadline for attaching them? because now we are not able to attach any document.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks,

One quick clarification

Is it mandatory to have the Birth Certificate for lodging the 189 application.

Or can the Passport be used in lieu of the same. Advise please.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

barhes said:


> by the way, as the skillselect site says, they are expriencing huge technical errors, so i have not attacheed my documents yet, is there any deadline for attaching them? because now we are not able to attach any document.


Hi,

not all of have faced tech trouble, my friends were able to upload all their docs without any prob. if you tried and are unable to upload then u will have to wait for CO to be assigned and he will ask for the required docs as email attachments and will give 28 days to do so.

In my case I was able to attach all my docs except for PCC and one other docs and non of the dependents docs... tech team has asked to wait on for CO and CO has asked for only the docs i was unable to upload..

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> One quick clarification
> 
> ...


No not mandatory, ur passport will do as ur date of birth proof.

I nor any of my frnds have attached birth certificates of self, for kids yes its mandatory..

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

*An Urgent Query*

Hi,

I am filling form 80, i have an issue.
As u know, we in Pakistan have Pakistani citizenship by birth .I mean we don't have to apply explicitly for a citizenship.

So what to write in Question no 9
DATE YOU GAINED THIS CITIZENSHIP

Should i write here my date of birth?
OR
should i write the Date when the N.I.C card was issued to me? 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I have a question. While submitting the IELTS details during EOI, I had given the Customer Reference Number in the hall ticket , 
instead of the TRF number  (I didnt know that I had to give the TRF number in the marklist)
Now, in the application, I have the option to give the correct TRF number, as its editable. There is no other change to date and scores , just the TRF number is being given correctly in the application now.
I'm planning to attach a copy of the hall ticket also , just in case they have a question.

Can this be an issue ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question. While submitting the IELTS details during EOI, I had given the Customer Reference Number in the hall ticket ,
> instead of the TRF number  (I didnt know that I had to give the TRF number in the marklist)
> ...


I think it should be Fine, since the IELTS score card has your Picture.. However as safer side you can attach the hall ticket and the score card as single PDF..

regards
RK


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I think it should be Fine, since the IELTS score card has your Picture.. However as safer side you can attach the hall ticket and the score card as single PDF..
> 
> regards
> RK


thanks for your input rkv146!!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> I have submitted on Sept 9th and got acknowledgement on Sept 12th same as you.
> Still no info reg CO. However few of my friends who lodged after got their COs.Not sure really why this is so


Glad to know I'm not alone. Let's keep our fingers crossed that we'll have a CO next week!


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> not all of have faced tech trouble, my friends were able to upload all their docs without any prob. if you tried and are unable to upload then u will have to wait for CO to be assigned and he will ask for the required docs as email attachments and will give 28 days to do so.
> 
> ...


thanks....well, i am not familiar with such abbrivations...pcc stands for what? did u do the medical exam before having the case officer? or after that? because some people says that i should wait for the case officer since it may take more than a year to get the visa and in that way, you have to undertake the medical exam again.....can u help me about that? i should do it before having the case officer or after that?


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


No .. you will not need them.. but for kids, yes you may need.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone please tell me if we get the invitation on the invitation day as soon as it is 00:00 AM Aus time or after the AUS working hours start at 08:00 AM or we get them throughout the day.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

It is automatic so you should get it at around 00:00 AUS time, give or take a few minutes for the system to send all invitation.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Guys, it is 00:00 am Aus time. If anyone gets an invitation please share it with ur points, visa status date details, etc so that we can see where we stand.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Just got invited.
65 points EOI submitted on the 25th of July.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Got my invitation - 70pts and was lodged just this past Wednesday...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

barhes said:


> thanks....well, i am not familiar with such abbrivations...pcc stands for what? did u do the medical exam before having the case officer? or after that? because some people says that i should wait for the case officer since it may take more than a year to get the visa and in that way, you have to undertake the medical exam again.....can u help me about that? i should do it before having the case officer or after that?


PCC - police clearance certificate (this is basicall character certificate by police confirming you do not have any criminal chges.

As got my health ID along with visa pymt acknowledgement I got my meds done while waiting for CO.. 1 yr n above was pre june 2012 now entire migration system has undergone drastic change ... timelines have come down to couple of weeks from months... as in 189 earlier would have taken 6-8 mnths, not its only 2-3 months, 190 which was 2-3 months has come down to 1-2 months.. provided ur able to produce all the relevant docs imm..

if ur going for 190, ys u can go for your PCC and Meds within 3wks of visa applicaton lodgement... while your CO is being alloted to ur case.

hope this helps !


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

*Question on PCC*

Hi All,

I just got the invite for 189, got a quesstion on PCC.

I am the primary applicant and i have got my wife and 2 kids as dependants. so, do i need to get the PCC for all the applicants or just the primary applicant is alone fine?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the invite for 189, got a quesstion on PCC.
> 
> I am the primary applicant and i have got my wife and 2 kids as dependants. so, do i need to get the PCC for all the applicants or just the primary applicant is alone fine?


PCC for wife is also needed.. If kids are below 18 no need of PCC


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> PCC for wife is also needed.. If kids are below 18 no need of PCC


Thanks a lot... so to lodge a visa i need PCC and medical done first? is this right?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Thanks a lot... so to lodge a visa i need PCC and medical done first? is this right?


No You dont need PCC... You need to fill up the form, pay the fees ( AUD3060) then upload your documents.. If you have PCC u can upload in advance.. or you can wait for the CO to request for PCC.. Medicals will happen once you get the medical ids..


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> PCC - police clearance certificate (this is basicall character certificate by police confirming you do not have any criminal chges.
> 
> As got my health ID along with visa pymt acknowledgement I got my meds done while waiting for CO.. 1 yr n above was pre june 2012 now entire migration system has undergone drastic change ... timelines have come down to couple of weeks from months... as in 189 earlier would have taken 6-8 mnths, not its only 2-3 months, 190 which was 2-3 months has come down to 1-2 months.. provided ur able to produce all the relevant docs imm..
> 
> ...


thanks for your comprehensive response. i didnt find out the exact meaning of this phrase "as in 189 earlier would have taken 6-8 mnths, not its only 2-3 months, 190 which was 2-3 months has come down to 1-2 months"....you say that it takes less than a year? that would be great if it happens. i've applied for 189. but i know that somewhere in the site of diac, it has been clearly written that you dont need do the pcc until the officer has demanded it.


----------



## Striker1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

I just got 189 invitation, am having 65 points.

I have also applied 190 EOI for Victoria state sponsorship which is expected to come in 2-3 weeks.

Can you guys help me understand what would happen if i get state sponsorship, would i be getting another invite with 190. Should i suspend my 190 EOI to prevent getting a invite ?

And do i need to tell Vic state to cancel my application prior getting approved or can do after approval as well.

Thanks.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

No you will not receive another invitation. Now your EOI is frozen until the invitation your invitation expires or you lodge an application.


----------



## Striker1234 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot fivetd......


----------



## Anoop_P (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks a lot for valuable information. 

Today, I have got invite on 189 class, for ICT Business Analyst. EOI Submitted on 12th Sep with 65 points.

I am quite excited & have entirely filled the application form. 

There is a doubt that In 189 Visa application form while checking details for Migrating family Members there is a question "Are there any migrating family members included in this application?" It provide option of even selecting Fiance after click of Yes radio Button. 
Currently I am single but very soon about to get married (within 4-5 months)

Tricky part is that I was not sure about this while filling family members section in EOI I have selected no for "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? My doubt is if I select yes and include fiance details with tentative marriage date (option provided in form) "will I not be changing my personal information in application other than provided in EOI" and violating declaration norms. Pls suggest. Help required ASAP. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone who submitted EOI after 15th Sep got an invite here??


----------



## Anoop_P (Sep 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> i do not think that you can update your EOI after getting an invitation. Your EOI is freezed now. I don't know why the update EOI thing is enabled. In any case you should not update it.
> I think that question is not that important in terms of affecting the score on the EOI. So you can ask the CO, once allocated, that you had made this mistake and should be allowed to file for partner as well. Check while filing the VISA do you have option to add a partner? That will determine how that question has affected your VISA application. If you do not have option to add partner while applying for VISA then its the effect of the answer to that question since you have selected that you are the only person who is going to apply.



Thanks Praveen, I also have same kind of doubt. 

Today, I have got invite on 189 class, for ICT Business Analyst. EOI Submitted on 12th Sep with 65 points. Updated EOI option is not available. 

In 189 Visa application form while checking details for Migrating family Members there is a question "Are there any migrating family members included in this application?" It provide option of even selecting Fiance after click of Yes radio Button. Currently I am single but very soon about to get married (within 4-5 months)

Tricky part is that I was not sure about this while filling family members section in EOI I have selected no for "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? My doubt is if I select yes and include fiance details with tentative marriage date (option provided in form) "will I not be changing my personal information in application other than provided in EOI" and violating declaration norms. Pls suggest. We have option of adding partner/fiance details in form but in this case personal information provided in EOI will differ from information provided in visa form. Help required ASAP. Thanks a lot in advance. I am clueless guys, help is required.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got the invite for 189, got a quesstion on PCC.
> 
> I am the primary applicant and i have got my wife and 2 kids as dependants. so, do i need to get the PCC for all the applicants or just the primary applicant is alone fine?


you would definately need to get ur PCC in whichever country u have lived in last 10 yrs, plus any applicant who is above 18 yrs also need to go for it that is ur wife, not sure about ur kids ages...

Rekha


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> you would definately need to get ur PCC in whichever country u have lived in last 10 yrs, plus any applicant who is above 18 yrs also need to go for it that is ur wife, not sure about ur kids ages...
> 
> Rekha


Thanks Rekha...


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

How do you define "live".
I traveled alot due to my work in Germany and The Netherlands and was staying for 3-4 weeks, but I was never registered with a residential adress only hotels and sometimes company rented flats. Do I need to request PCC also from those countries?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys : Please update your progress in the google docs
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa

* Age Proof
** Birth Certificate/Passport
** Xth Standard Marksheet
* English
** IELTS Certificate
* Work Exp
** Appointment Letters 
** Reference Letters
** Pay Slips
** Bank Statement
** Tax Returns
** Experience Certificate
* Relationship
** Marriage Certificate
* Wifes Language
** IELTS Certificate
** Xth/XIIth/Tybcom Marksheet and Letter from College for English (This depends still on the CO whether to accept it or not)
* PCC for all the countries we lived for more than 12 months

If we can provide all these things then i dont think the CO will even ask anything 
Hopefully everyone should get their visa


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Guys : Please update your progress in the google docs
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa
> ...


Thanks Irshad...much helful..

Did you or anyone else on this forum updated any form other than 1393 online application form? Like Form 80 or Form 1221. 

And for medicals, do we need to take form 26 and 160 or will it be filled by hospital itself.

(please dont mind if you have seen these questions by me on some other threads as well ;-) )


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Also I have learnt that if do color scan of originals(be it job certificate or school/college) then we don't need attestation. Your thoughts?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Also I have learnt that if do color scan of originals(be it job certificate or school/college) then we don't need attestation. Your thoughts?


That seems to be the case but there is no official mention of it by DIAC anywhere - no one has been able to provide a link to such a statement. However a large number of applicants have submitted colour scans of originals and those have been accepted. If your original document is in black and white then it has to be certified as true copy.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Also I have learnt that if do color scan of originals(be it job certificate or school/college) then we don't need attestation. Your thoughts?


That is correct. If you can scan it in color, no need to hace it certified as true copy. It is in the automatic reply of [email protected].


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> That is correct. If you can scan it in color, no need to hace it certified as true copy. It is in the automatic reply of [email protected].


Apologies, it is not from automatic reply, it's from the document I received when I enquired about sending documents to DIAC. I've attached it here and let me quote 
"*Note: Providing scanned copies of documents can reduce postal and administrative delays in receiving and processing information. If you can scan and send documents in colour, there is no requirement for these documents to be certified. However if you are only able to scan and send using black and white, a copy of the document needs to be made and then certified prior to sending."*


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fivetd said:


> How do you define "live".
> I traveled alot due to my work in Germany and The Netherlands and was staying for 3-4 weeks, but I was never registered with a residential adress only hotels and sometimes company rented flats. Do I need to request PCC also from those countries?


Based on GSM document, page 31, you must at least reside in that country for 12 months. Where I'm not sure is if we're required to submit form 80, if we are, we have to list all countries where we've been to.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Tenten,

As per DIAC - *"Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application.

Applicants should only send one copy of any correspondence to the department. Please ensure that in the subject line or on a cover sheet you provide either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number (TRN)"*

You can see the above info in this URL:

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration





tenten said:


> That seems to be the case but there is no official mention of it by DIAC anywhere - no one has been able to provide a link to such a statement. However a large number of applicants have submitted colour scans of originals and those have been accepted. If your original document is in black and white then it has to be certified as true copy.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thaks tenten, agandi, littleboyblue...much appreciated.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Mates,
Is there any 189 hope for 60pointers in the next invitation rounds? And when?? I submitted my EOI on 1st july with ID E00000008XX, I have recently been granted sponsorship approval from WA but am yet to accept it as I would prefer 189 to 190. Do you think there is any chance of getting 189 invite soon? Or should I sign and return my agreement from WA to get an invite for 190?


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Mates,
> Is there any 189 hope for 60pointers in the next invitation rounds? And when?? I submitted my EOI on 1st july with ID E00000008XX, I have recently been granted sponsorship approval from WA but am yet to accept it as I would prefer 189 to 190. Do you think there is any chance of getting 189 invite soon? Or should I sign and return my agreement from WA to get an invite for 190?


Your guess is as good as ours on this mate... This really depends on how many pending 65 pointers are currently there plus you also need to consider any EOI submitted between now and 15 Oct which have scores of more than 65.

Having said this, you are in a good position to get the invite if and when the time comes when all the 65 pointers are finished as you said you submitted your EOI last 1st July.

All the best!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

fivetd said:


> How do you define "live".
> I traveled alot due to my work in Germany and The Netherlands and was staying for 3-4 weeks, but I was never registered with a residential adress only hotels and sometimes company rented flats. Do I need to request PCC also from those countries?


not required, as the requirement clearly states any country you lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years needs PCC.. your biz visits or holiday trip (precisely short trips) no pcc is required.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Guys : Please update your progress in the google docs
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa
> ...


Great list...thanks for providing the list...

I have a question regarding the dependent ietls. Should we submit the dependent ielts report during visa lodge or can that be submitted later?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Great list...thanks for providing the list...
> 
> I have a question regarding the dependent ietls. Should we submit the dependent ielts report during visa lodge or can that be submitted later?



It can be submitted after but before visa grant..when ur CO asks for then you will have a month to prvide ut..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not required, as the requirement clearly states any country you lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years needs PCC.. your biz visits or holiday trip (precisely short trips) no pcc is required.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

well feels so nice. we had applied for my friend on 18 Sep 2012 for 189 and 190 (he has applied for VIC SS), today he got invitation for 189. 

Weighing our options to see if it is better to apply in 189 or worth waiting for VIC SS and go for 190. will wait for your valuable suggestions


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not required, as the requirement clearly states any country you lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years needs PCC.. your biz visits or holiday trip (precisely short trips) no pcc is required.


Well I will beg to differ here with Rekha. I have been to Singapore for many short stints during 2005 to 2007 and then 2009 and 2010. My stays were short usually 4 to 6 weeks but total of all stays exceeded 12 months, so I had to provide PCC from Singapore. The type of visit and duration of any single stay is irrelevant if sum total is 12 months or more.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Well I will beg to differ here with Rekha. I have been to Singapore for many short stints during 2005 to 2007 and then 2009 and 2010. My stays were short usually 4 to 6 weeks but total of all stays exceeded 12 months, so I had to provide PCC from Singapore. The type of visit and duration of any single stay is irrelevant if sum total is 12 months or more.


Where can i find some info about this on DIAC site?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Where can i find some info about this on DIAC site?


 download the general skilled migration booklet 6, go to page 31. 

Information Forms - Applications & Forms - Visas & Immigration


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> It can be submitted after but before visa grant..when ur CO asks for then you will have a month to prvide ut..


Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> well feels so nice. we had applied for my friend on 18 Sep 2012 for 189 and 190 (he has applied for VIC SS), today he got invitation for 189.
> 
> Weighing our options to see if it is better to apply in 189 or worth waiting for VIC SS and go for 190. will wait for your valuable suggestions


You have freedom in 189 Visa. You are not tied to a state. My personal suggestion would be to for 189.

And since you have just applied for 190, it might take at-least 10 to 11 more weeks to get an invitation.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Well I will beg to differ here with Rekha. I have been to Singapore for many short stints during 2005 to 2007 and then 2009 and 2010. My stays were short usually 4 to 6 weeks but total of all stays exceeded 12 months, so I had to provide PCC from Singapore. The type of visit and duration of any single stay is irrelevant if sum total is 12 months or more.



Hi,

Did the CO ask you for PCC ?? even for ur biz visit or holidays ??

as per DIAC, it clearly states that if you have stayed more than 12 months in any country apart from your country of residence in last ten years, u need to provide PCC. I am really confused how can one provide PCC for 2-3 wks stays even if it amounts to 12 months in last ten yrs...as no country will track any records for this kind of short visits :confused2: as u wud not have stayed at one place everytime u visited :confused2: plus u might have to get PCC from all the cities or states in the said countries .. is it possible :confused2: ?

And in your case u have luckily visited only one country for all the said visits what if I have visited many countries and all of it sum upto 12 months in last 10 yrs do I have to get PCC from all the countries ??


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did the CO ask you for PCC ?? even for ur biz visit or holidays ??
> 
> ...


Yes CO asked specifically and got my Form 80 also. The requirement clearly states that if you have stayed for total 12 months, may be for few days/weeks every time. Moreover I think the PCC is provided by centeral body and not from every state/city. My PCC thing got me delayed by at least a month.



> what if I have visited many countries and all of it sum upto 12 months in last 10 yrs do I have to get PCC from all the countries ??


The requirement says that any one country. So if this is like few months in each different country, then it might be on the decision of the CO, I am not sure about that.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yes CO asked specifically and got my Form 80 also. The requirement clearly states that if you have stayed for total 12 months, may be for few days/weeks every time. Moreover I think the PCC is provided by centeral body and not from every state/city. My PCC thing got me delayed by at least a month.
> 
> 
> 
> The requirement says that any one country. So if this is like few months in each different country, then it might be on the decision of the CO, I am not sure about that.


Oh this is a new update will help others in similar situation as urs.. and it definately will be rare as not sure how many will be visiting like you... 

I see you have got ur grants .. so all the best !!!


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Great list...thanks for providing the list...
> 
> I have a question regarding the dependent ietls. Should we submit the dependent ielts report during visa lodge or can that be submitted later?


Guys,

what abt form 1221? Is that not compulsory? Is that for only dependants?
Pls let me know

Thanks


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Mates,
> Is there any 189 hope for 60pointers in the next invitation rounds? And when?? I submitted my EOI on 1st july with ID E00000008XX, I have recently been granted sponsorship approval from WA but am yet to accept it as I would prefer 189 to 190. Do you think there is any chance of getting 189 invite soon? Or should I sign and return my agreement from WA to get an invite for 190?


Congratulations on WA SS approval!Will PM you.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Can one of you help me with a telephone number for Adelaide Skilled Processing Center?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Can one of you help me with a telephone number for Adelaide Skilled Processing Center?


Enquiries
Telephone: 1300 364 613 (if calling from outside Australia dial the
international code +61)
Online enquiry form: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

It's in the General Skilled Migration Booklet 6 (see the link I posted earlier). All the necessary info is there.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone can share their experience with CO please? What documents are they asking? Do we know how long the processing will take upon completion of the submission of all documents? My 5 weeks CO waiting time will expire in 2 weeks and can't wait to know what CO will ask and what other processes have to be done from that point onwards.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Well I will beg to differ here with Rekha. I have been to Singapore for many short stints during 2005 to 2007 and then 2009 and 2010. My stays were short usually 4 to 6 weeks but total of all stays exceeded 12 months, so I had to provide PCC from Singapore. The type of visit and duration of any single stay is irrelevant if sum total is 12 months or more.


Correct!


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

for all of you who have already submited your documentation for the 189 Visa. Did your CO asked you for payslips for all your previous employers?. From the manual available in the DIAC it seems they only asked for payslips from your current job, but after reading this forum I´m not really sure about it.

I worked with an employer nearly 4 years ago, and I´m counting that toward my work experience points. Problem is that I don´t have any payslips or bank statements (switched banks in the meantime); I just have their reference letter.

Thanks!


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> for all of you who have already submited your documentation for the 189 Visa. Did your CO asked you for payslips for all your previous employers?. From the manual available in the DIAC it seems they only asked for payslips from your current job, but after reading this forum I´m not really sure about it.
> 
> ...


Hi bonkler,

Normally the payslips and bank statements are included add supporting documents to prove your experience. Its not a must. If you have your form 16 for that period, it would also be helpful. Also check if can provide the offer letter our relieving letter.

Without the supporting documents, it would be difficult to convince the immigration people. if they are convinced, they would include that experience partly or fully. All up to them.

Hope this helps......

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Upon receiving the Invitation for 189, What are the documents we should send DIAC with the application??? Just upload or do we have to courier them??

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Dear Rekha,

Can you please tell me what is the option you selected from the drop down menu when you attached the Travel Document. As I don't find anything called travel doc or passport. 

Anyone out there please reply soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a question that is general and not related to VISA processing or EOI.

We know everyone is trying to earn a visa and have a bright and successful future in AUS. But i want to know what thoughts are going in everyone's mind as to how to get a job in there.

Are you already in a job hunt before u get ur VISA?

Reason I am asking is, I am spending all my savings into this and now that I am married, how do I make sure that I have a job before landing in Aus. Does anyone know like if employers in Aus consider ur profile if applied for a job once u have ur PR but not yet landed in AUS?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone found some information regarding the IELTS validity for the second applicant? For the main applicant I found something in Booklet 6 and it says it's OK with a 3 year old IELTS, but they don't say anything about the second applicant. 
I found for 175 visa type that says is supposed to be no more than 12 months old, is it the same for 189 visa type?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

hi guys

any WA SS approval today? I've been waiting for my... applied on 18 Aug. 

what a long wait. !!!


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Dear Rekha,
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the option you selected from the drop down menu when you attached the Travel Document. As I don't find anything called travel doc or passport.
> 
> ...


Robin there is an option as Passport, however I was unable to upload the doc due to some tech issue. My CO has requested for travel doc and I will be sending the passport as my travel doc.

Hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Did somebody submit for Australian police check via email?
I sent it a week ago and heard nothing back.
Do they send out confirmations or similar?


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Aus pcc*



ksss said:


> Did somebody submit for Australian police check via email?
> I sent it a week ago and heard nothing back.
> Do they send out confirmations or similar?


I heard that they send an email after completing the process saying that your document is on the way - not sure though.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

Guys, I have a question regarding PCC. Do we need to get it done just for Primary Applicant or for every one in VISA application?


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Guys, I have a question regarding PCC. Do we need to get it done just for Primary Applicant or for every one in VISA application?


The pcc has to be done for all the applicants except for minors (below the age of 18)

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Guys : Please update your progress in the google docs
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa
> ...



Quite a comprehensive list and thanks for consolidating.

I however have a question related to work experience certificates. 

Am sure for a lot of us out here have an issue where our current employers do not provide experience certificates.
Would providing a Statutory Declaration by a work colleague along with Payslips, appointment letters suffice in such cases.

This was the case with ACS Skill Assessment too and we had all got it validated with a Statutory Declaration. 
Hoping same applies to DIAC while filing for the visa too ? 

Request your inputs please.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Quite a comprehensive list and thanks for consolidating.
> 
> I however have a question related to work experience certificates.
> 
> ...


Hi Andiamo,

I believe your understanding is correct. A statutory declaration with supporting documents should suffice. Supporting docs such as offer letter, payslips, bank statements, and also form 16, if available.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Guys, I have a question regarding PCC. Do we need to get it done just for Primary Applicant or for every one in VISA application?


Should be done for everyone in the application who will be migrating along with you.


----------



## Robhin (Aug 2, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Robin there is an option as Passport, however I was unable to upload the doc due to some tech issue. My CO has requested for travel doc and I will be sending the passport as my travel doc.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Rekha


Thanks for the response...Ya the site seems to be down...I managed to upload some docs but later it shows no attachment, anyhow lets wait and watch... Congrats on your CO Grant, how is he/she? and ya wishing you good luck soonnn....


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

ksss said:


> Did somebody submit for Australian police check via email?
> I sent it a week ago and heard nothing back.
> Do they send out confirmations or similar?


You will receive this type of mail on your registered mail id,

"We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address.

If you have any queries in relation to your certificate, please make contact with our National Police Check service help desk via email at [email protected] or alternatively via telephone number (02) 6140 6502. "

and will receive the physical copy of the certificate within 15-25 days after application.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Guys : Please update your progress in the google docs
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa
> ...



Folks,

Are these the list of items required at the time of completing the appln and making payment or are the ones needed while uploading docs.

That being said, starting from filling the online application till the time of making the payment, are there any docs that needs to be kept handy to upload please ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

To be able to save and submit the online visa appln one needs a TRN number / password to relogin and continue application.

People who have already filed the visa appln, can you please advise when and how the TRN numbers gets generated and communicated to the applicant ?


----------



## hagdanan (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Guys.. Question about PCC and Med report.

I read somewhere that these stuff should be done after CO is assigned. Now, I got confused when checking the timelines on this thread, people are already submitting PCC and Med even if they have no CO yet...

So which is which?

thanks..


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> To be able to save and submit the online visa appln one needs a TRN number / password to relogin and continue application.
> 
> People who have already filed the visa appln, can you please advise when and how the TRN numbers gets generated and communicated to the applicant ?


From skillselect, click ApplyVisa. It'll lead you to the evisa website, you fill-up the form, after you've gone passed page 4/17 of the form, you'll have a TRN and the system allows you now to set the password. Once you have that, you can log to evisa directly using your TRN & password.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

hagdanan said:


> Hello Guys.. Question about PCC and Med report.
> 
> I read somewhere that these stuff should be done after CO is assigned. Now, I got confused when checking the timelines on this thread, people are already submitting PCC and Med even if they have no CO yet...
> 
> ...


You can go ahead & upload them if you have them already. Your CO will tell you if there's a need for additional docs.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi bonkler,
> 
> Normally the payslips and bank statements are included add supporting documents to prove your experience. Its not a must. If you have your form 16 for that period, it would also be helpful. Also check if can provide the offer letter our relieving letter.
> 
> ...


i received the ackk email today after one week.....can u tell me what it is the form 16? i didnt find it in the list of forms.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

barhes said:


> i received the ackk email today after one week.....can u tell me what it is the form 16? i didnt find it in the list of forms.


Form 16 is the income tax payment details provided by the firm where you work in to file the tax returns. This could be used as a supporting document for your employment proof.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Form 16 is the income tax payment details provided by the firm where you work in to file the tax returns. This could be used as a supporting document for your employment proof.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


sorry i am asking again. this form is in the list of forms in the site of diac? or it is a form in your country? coz i am living in iran.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

Robhin said:


> Thanks for the response...Ya the site seems to be down...I managed to upload some docs but later it shows no attachment, anyhow lets wait and watch... Congrats on your CO Grant, how is he/she? and ya wishing you good luck soonnn....


we have to wait until the error message on the front page of skill select is removed. as long as it is over there, it means that there are still some technical issues with uploading the documents.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

barhes said:


> sorry i am asking again. this form is in the list of forms in the site of diac? or it is a form in your country? coz i am living in iran.


Hi barhes,

My bad.. I would have really confused you. Its only in India. Though not specifically mentioned in diac site, we provide a copy of this as a proof of employment. But you won't need that...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have tried to apply for my visa today, but after clicking "Apply Visa" it redirects me to a broken page; i.e. it has a few headers, but there is nothing I can do on that page.
Is there anybody else with similar issues? I am aware of problems with uploading documents, but I wish I could at least get that far


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi guys,
> I have tried to apply for my visa today, but after clicking "Apply Visa" it redirects me to a broken page; i.e. it has a few headers, but there is nothing I can do on that page.
> Is there anybody else with similar issues? I am aware of problems with uploading documents, but I wish I could at least get that far


try google chrome. i had the same problem with ie. i dont know what they had been preparing for during the last year. there are many bugs. nowadays, we are not able to upload files. they had a test round for detecting the problems but it seems that it didnt work. i hope the next rounds will face much less problems. the e service support is also very helpful.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> try google chrome. i had the same problem with ie. i dont know what they had been preparing for during the last year. there are many bugs. nowadays, we are not able to upload files. they had a test round for detecting the problems but it seems that it didnt work. i hope the next rounds will face much less problems. the e service support is also very helpful.


Thank you so much! Didn't occur to me that my browser might be the problem


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you so much! Didn't occur to me that my browser might be the problem


Well, I made it to page 4, then "An error has occurred. This service is templorarily unavailable. Please try again later". This is really no fun, but at least it works (a bit) with a different browser :spit:


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, I made it to page 4, then "An error has occurred. This service is templorarily unavailable. Please try again later". This is really no fun, but at least it works (a bit) with a different browser :spit:


The last time I saw this, the reason The error appeared was there was difference in your EOI data vs what you're currently putting in evisa. In my case it was the passport, I just renewed my passport. evisa can't handle the discrepancy apparently. I used my old one & I was able to finish lodging. I just used the process for changes in particulars.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

I lodged the application today and I am able to see the Add document link of the right hand side to upload all the documents. But what next? Do we have any button or something which we need to click to say that we are done with all the documents upload?

Please advice.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> The last time I saw this, the reason The error appeared was there was difference in your EOI data vs what you're currently putting in evisa. In my case it was the passport, I just renewed my passport. evisa can't handle the discrepancy apparently. I used my old one & I was able to finish lodging. I just used the process for changes in particulars.


Thanks a lot, but I cannot find any discrepancy. Maybe the system just doesn't like me?! Will try it tomorrow again; otherwise I will prob have to contact their technical suport


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> The last time I saw this, the reason The error appeared was there was difference in your EOI data vs what you're currently putting in evisa. In my case it was the passport, I just renewed my passport. evisa can't handle the discrepancy apparently. I used my old one & I was able to finish lodging. I just used the process for changes in particulars.


Btw, when submitting the EoI the only passport details they asked for were "Family name, Given names, Sex, Date of birth, Country of birth, Country of passport", or did they ask for more stuff? Can't really remember, but when reviewing the EoI these are the only points listed. But then, how could a new passport have caused any discrepancy?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Tenten,
> 
> As per DIAC - *"Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application.
> 
> ...


Thanks agandi.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, how many of the 189 invitees are allocated with CO? I can see just one person in the spreadsheet. Are we seeing a traction in terms for CO allocations for 189?


----------



## Anoop_P (Sep 30, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Thanks a lot for providing such detailed list.
> 
> I do have a ltl query, plz help:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anoop_P (Sep 30, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Originally Posted by irshad2005
> Also i just wanted to share the docs that we should send for our visa
> 
> * Age Proof
> ...


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, how many of the 189 invitees are allocated with CO? I can see just one person in the spreadsheet. Are we seeing a traction in terms for CO allocations for 189?


That is exactly my question too. I have lodged on 4th of Sep and still no sign of CO


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Btw, when submitting the EoI the only passport details they asked for were "Family name, Given names, Sex, Date of birth, Country of birth, Country of passport", or did they ask for more stuff? Can't really remember, but when reviewing the EoI these are the only points listed. But then, how could a new passport have caused any discrepancy?


They asked for the passport number, issue date and validity date. Since I changed passport, I thought I could put immediately the new one but everytime I hit next I get the same error message you're getting. 

I saw a thread here and the other workaround they tried was to blank out everything, wait a few seconds it'll autosave, then fill-up the information again. It worked for some of our friends here, so you might want to try. Otherwise, your best option is email support. 

I feel your pain, my evisa currently is showing blank, nothing zero. All my uploaded files gone, but it's not as painful as yours as I'm just basically waiting for a CO now and then I'll email my files.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> They asked for the passport number, issue date and validity date. Since I changed passport, I thought I could put immediately the new one but everytime I hit next I get the same error message you're getting.
> 
> I saw a thread here and the other workaround they tried was to blank out everything, wait a few seconds it'll autosave, then fill-up the information again. It worked for some of our friends here, so you might want to try. Otherwise, your best option is email support.
> 
> I feel your pain, my evisa currently is showing blank, nothing zero. All my uploaded files gone, but it's not as painful as yours as I'm just basically waiting for a CO now and then I'll email my files.


Thanks for your help! I just spoke to the HelpDesk and apparently they have 2 files for me with incomplete or contradicting passport information. So basically they have to merge those files before I can continue. No idea how that happened; maybe it's my 2 previous student visas under different names/ different passports, maybe it's that I was disconnected while filing an EoI the first time & had to start over?! She wouldn't confirm the reason for the problem, but anyways, hopefully it will be resolved within a few days.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rks890 said:


> You will receive this type of mail on your registered mail id,
> 
> "We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address.
> 
> ...


Folks,

Can someone please point me to posts / links where I can find the procedures for completing the PCC.

I do not have any overseas stay for more than 12 month period and just around here in various cities within India. How to initiate the process... appreciate your help.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

For Indian PCC.

you can visit this lin and follow the procedure as mentioned,

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineEForm.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rks890 said:


> For Indian PCC.
> 
> you can visit this lin and follow the procedure as mentioned,
> 
> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineEForm.



Thanks mate, and presumably when we visit them on the appointment date, we are given the clearance certificate that needs to be submitted to the DIAC authorities.

Or may be needs to be uploaded as a doc to the visa application.


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can someone please point me to posts / links where I can find the procedures for completing the PCC.
> 
> I do not have any overseas stay for more than 12 month period and just around here in various cities within India. How to initiate the process... appreciate your help.


PCC can be obtained from regional passport office or passport seva Kendra which ever is near. 

Please visit the passport seva Kendra's website. You need to register and get login id and password. After that create an allocation for pcc. I think you don't need to schedule an appointment for the pcc. you could walk in to the passport seva Kendra (psk). But better to call the customer care number to confirm.

Couple of things that could delay your pcc is that:

Your present address is not same as the address in the passport. Try to appt with the same address as in the passport and go to the psk for that circle.

If you need an appointment at the pcc, its really hard to get one online. Don't try from shared network. try from a faster internet connection and find the exact time when the appointments slots get open. This info is available in psk site.

Hope this helps...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Why WA didnt approve any Sponsorship recently? 

I am so worried about my application. They view my EOI on 17 Sept.. then gone quiet...

What happen ?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate, and presumably when we visit them on the appointment date, we are given the clearance certificate that needs to be submitted to the DIAC authorities.
> 
> Or may be needs to be uploaded as a doc to the visa application.


Yes, If everything is in order you will get the certificate and and the PCC stamp on your passport the same day, please do carry original passport as well.. and if you are unable to get an appointment (which is difficult sometimes) after you submit the application, it is recommended can walk-in at nearby Passport Seva Kendra early at 9 and get the formalities done,, takes about 2-2.5 hours to get everything done.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

*eVisa - Clarifications*

All,

Clarifications for the below *e-Visa* questions (189) would help my friend who got invitation on Oct 1. 

1. National identity documents
Does this applicant have national identity documents?

Indian friends - Please advise if PAN Card should be given for this? Or just leave it blank?

2. Non-migrating dependent family members

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

I've read somewhere in the forum that Medical test needs to be done for dependant family members as well - eventhough they are not travelling to Australia. Should I suggest him to add his parents or leave it blank? What are the advantages of adding parents in this application? Will it help if they are coming to Australia in future?

3. Honours degree in Science, Business or Technology?
Bachelor degree with distinction should come under "Bachelor degree in..." or "Honours degree in.."?

4. Education details
Should technical certifications (Java, Oracle) etc be added here? Or just bachelors / Masters degree? Pl confirm

5. Secondary Applicant - Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
My friend's spouse doesn't have payslips for one experience period. If he give that details, will they ask to submit Employment proof for this. If yes, what are the documents that would be requested?

6. For Current Employment - End Date is mandatory. 
Just put today's date? Pl confirm

7. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Are they asking for "Permanent" address only (or) both temporary and permanent address. Also for how many years should this be given?

Appreciate your response!

Regards


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

vijay176 said:


> All,
> 
> Clarifications for the below e-Visa questions (189) would help my friend who got invitation on Oct 1.
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay176,

A long list if questions.. Will try to answer ask that I know.

1. Passport itself can be used as national identification document.

2. Not sure about this. But I just did for me and my wife n kid. Didn't do medicals for parents. Its definitely won't help for future as medicals are valid for 1 year.

3. Bachelors degree should be sufficient.

4. I had included my technical course in the application. But not sure whether this was considered.

5. Proof of employment needs to be submitted. Documents can be offer letter, relieving letter, bank statements etc. also a statutory declaration can be used.

6. Not sure. But I think current date should be sufficient. 

7. I remember giving all the addresses that I loved for the past 10 years, though all were within India itself.

Hope this helps...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME IS IT NECCESARY TO show FUNDS 30K+ for living ro is ti just to fill in form...

rgds
monty


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

monty83 said:


> PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME IS IT NECCESARY TO show FUNDS 30K+ for living ro is ti just to fill in form...
> 
> rgds
> monty


Hi Monty, 

Which class of visa are you applying for?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi Monty,
> 
> Which class of visa are you applying for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum



I got 60 Marks..two options are there

SKILLED NOMINATED (SUBCLASS 190) or Nominated (Subclass 489) for VICTORIA


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Under HOTEL & MOTEL MANAGER CATEGORY


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

monty83 said:


> PLEASE CAN ANYONE TELL ME IS IT NECCESARY TO show FUNDS 30K+ for living ro is ti just to fill in form...
> 
> rgds
> monty



I suppose 30K+ funds is necessary but you don't need to provide supporting documents to prove your figures. But better be honest with whatever information you provide in your application.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I suppose 30K+ funds is necessary but you don't need to provide supporting documents to prove your figures. But better be honest with whatever information you provide in your application.


yes this is my question...i believe after approval i need to carry my bank details with me in case they ask for it to prove...then in this case i will just arrange this amount and later on pay back to my friends or relatives....

can i ask u something we (myself, my wife n my infant) are a midium class famiyl how much approximate will me enough for ur to carry as in cash for first three months.....


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

renz116 said:


> Hi Vijay176,
> 
> A long list if questions.. Will try to answer ask that I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply renz116!

For question 7: Should we give the permanent address alone or all the addresses (both temporary & permanent)? 

Should they match with Form 80?

Do we need to submit address proofs for all the mentioned addresses?

Thank you!


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

monty83 said:


> yes this is my question...i believe after approval i need to carry my bank details with me in case they ask for it to prove...then in this case i will just arrange this amount and later on pay back to my friends or relatives....
> 
> can i ask u something we (myself, my wife n my infant) are a midium class famiyl how much approximate will me enough for ur to carry as in cash for first three months.....


Having lived in Melbourne for 22 months, I would say a minimum of 7K-8K (on the safer side) would be sufficient for 3 months if you are living alone and with no unnecessary spendings.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

renz116 said:


> PCC can be obtained from regional passport office or passport seva Kendra which ever is near.
> 
> Please visit the passport seva Kendra's website. You need to register and get login id and password. After that create an allocation for pcc. I think you don't need to schedule an appointment for the pcc. you could walk in to the passport seva Kendra (psk). But better to call the customer care number to confirm.
> 
> ...



Many thanks renz... those were quite a few handful tips... appreciate it.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Yes, If everything is in order you will get the certificate and and the PCC stamp on your passport the same day, please do carry original passport as well.. and if you are unable to get an appointment (which is difficult sometimes) after you submit the application, it is recommended can walk-in at nearby Passport Seva Kendra early at 9 and get the formalities done,, takes about 2-2.5 hours to get everything done.


Fabulous rks.... thanks again for the info


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks a lot, but I cannot find any discrepancy. Maybe the system just doesn't like me?! Will try it tomorrow again; otherwise I will prob have to contact their technical suport


this problem happened to me too. they themselves resolved it. i didnt find out what was the reason. it is better to contact them.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

After lodging the application, it is where i can have access to my profile for attaching thttps://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisahe files? after filling in the information, it says that the system is unavailable now...... can't we have access to our profiles through the skill select after lodging the application? i entered to my eoi profile but there is no key to enter the application file and to attach the documents. please guide me about it.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

another problem : when i use this link for attaching the documents, https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel i face this error message : the session has been idle for 30 minutes and you have been loged out. whatz the problem?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> this problem happened to me too. they themselves resolved it. i didnt find out what was the reason. it is better to contact them.


Thanks barhes. I contacted them & they told me they would do their best to resolve it asap. The lady said she would pass it on to her supervisor with an "urgent" note, but prob she says that all the time  Anyways, quite positive experience dealing with them...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

barhes said:


> another problem : when i use this link for attaching the documents, https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel i face this error message : the session has been idle for 30 minutes and you have been loged out. whatz the problem?


Hi Barhes,

Currently docs upload is facing a lot of tech issues, most of us are unable to upload the docs and have got confirmation from EOI tech support team asking us to wait till CO is assigned and that they will not finalize application until CO ask for docs.

However the prob u mentioned above is same for too when i tried to chk status of docs.. maybe u can try today again.

Rekha


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks barhes. I contacted them & they told me they would do their best to resolve it asap. The lady said she would pass it on to her supervisor with an "urgent" note, but prob she says that all the time  Anyways, quite positive experience dealing with them...


did u call them? which number did you use?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Concern over points on Invite / Visa lodging dates*

Guys,

My visa application is turning out to be a classical Shakuntala Devi puzzle if I am not exaggerating 

Timeline :

1. Got 189 invite on Sep 15 with 70 points

2. Have time till Nov 15 to file for the visa

3. Turned a year older in the first week of Oct only to lose 5 points

4. Planning to file my application by early next week.

If I am not wrong we are required to substantiate all the points claimed at the time of invite as true at the time of lodging the visa.

Unfortunately, system will put me at 65 points now as against 70 points claimed at the time of invite.

Is that going to be a deterrent in the visa process. Neither can I think of a way to mitigate it since its outside my control.

Just banking on the fact that I have 60 days to file my visa from the day of invite and any age related point fluctuations will hopefully be considered as a no issue.

Please help me with your thoughts, worried if I should have instead filed a week earlier. Can't help but to blame myself


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys,
> 
> My visa application is turning out to be a classical Shakuntala Devi puzzle if I am not exaggerating
> 
> ...


Do not worry about the age thing, its not an issue.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok...Please help me with the options i have.....
GOT MY IELTS SCORE YESTERDAY Overall 7 Band (Listening7, reading 7.5, speaking 7.5 but writing 6) ..... 
for age ia m getting 30 points, assesment also done 10 points, education 10 points.
I guess i cannto have my wife job assessed as it is almost two years now she left job.

What are my options please suggest me..... i am confused under nomination it is saying 
VISA 190 (5) points and state regional nomiantion (10)

please help and suggest way forward.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Ok...Please help me with the options i have.....
> GOT MY IELTS SCORE YESTERDAY Overall 7 Band (Listening7, reading 7.5, speaking 7.5 but writing 6) .....
> for age ia m getting 30 points, assesment also done 10 points, education 10 points.
> I guess i cannto have my wife job assessed as it is almost two years now she left job.
> ...



So the best option is to go for 190 hoping to get 55 points. 
Not sure that state regional nomiantion (10) you are referring to... what is the sub class ?


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

andiamo said:


> So the best option is to go for 190 hoping to get 55 points.
> Not sure that state regional nomiantion (10) you are referring to... what is the sub class ?


i am reffreing to SUB CLASS 489 skilled nominated as it says we get 10 points for it...if nminated...

but how can i apply for 190 skilled visa as it only make 55 points...after nomination..pleas eexplain me


----------



## tonyaldo (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all, I recently received an invitation for subclass 189 based on 65 points. I am more or less done with the online application but would like to clarify some of the questions in the form. I assume most here have submitted their apps so any hints would be greatly appreciated. 


1) Relationship status
I am getting engaged soon and am thinking of selecting engaged. When I do that it asks me "Date of intended marriage". I do not know the date for certain at this point so I will guesstimate. Do you understand the significance of this answer? Generally speaking, how easy/difficult it is to get your wife after you have landed in Australia?


2) Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application? Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
At the moment, nobody is interested in migrating with me. In the future, after landing, my mother and sister (27 yrs old) may like to join me. How easy/difficult is it to apply a visa for them?

3) 
Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
What is the definition of dependent here? And if they are non-migrating what is the significance of this question? Should I mention my mother and sister and non-migrating dependent family members? Would this make a difference when and should they decide to migrate to australia?

4)
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
I have lived in several countries since I was born. Does this mean I have to list every country I lived in since the date I was born? Or does this only apply to my adult life? How do your respond to this question?

Thanks


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

monty83 said:


> i am reffreing to SUB CLASS 489 skilled nominated as it says we get 10 points for it...if nminated...
> 
> but how can i apply for 190 skilled visa as it only make 55 points...after nomination..pleas eexplain me


Either you request for remarking or take IELTS again. If you are confident you deserve 7.0 in your writing, you can take chance for remarking.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

tonyaldo said:


> Hi all, I recently received an invitation for subclass 189 based on 65 points. I am more or less done with the online application but would like to clarify some of the questions in the form. I assume most here have submitted their apps so any hints would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 1) Relationship status
> ...


_Cheers!_


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> did u call them? which number did you use?


I called them under 1300 364 613. They transferred me to the pre-lodgement division.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> _Cheers!_


On a similar note, if a couple file for a visa and in the process / after the visa grant if they need to help migrate a dependent child with them how does the process work ?

Does the kid need to go through a separate visa process in individual capacity ?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> On a similar note, if a couple file for a visa and in the process / after the visa grant if they need to help migrate a dependent child with them how does the process work ?
> 
> Does the kid need to go through a separate visa process in individual capacity ?


Generally the couple would include their child in the initial migration process itself. Else, the dependent child will have to use the Remaining Relative visa (subclass 115) route. This is not a skilled migration visa.

Cheers!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Generally the couple would include their child in the initial migration process itself. Else, the dependent child will have to use the Remaining Relative visa (subclass 115) route. This is not a skilled migration visa.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks mate, I was referring to a scenario where a couple has a kid b/n the time period of submitting a visa application and receiving a grant and eventual migration.

Is there a possibility to add a dependant during this time period as an alternative to going the 115 subclass route ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate, I was referring to a scenario where a couple has a kid b/n the time period of submitting a visa application and receiving a grant and eventual migration.
> 
> Is there a possibility to add a dependent during this time period as an alternative to going the 115 subclass route ?



You can Include members to your application Till a decision has been made on your case by using form 1022 Notification of change in circumstances.

However once your case is finalized no addition can be made.
Including family members


Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

*Non migrating dependent query*

HI All,

Finally, I'm back in race and on forum. Got my son's passport today, i was waiting from last month and filed visa today. But now here is the scenario I'm facing. I have also mentioned my parents detail in non migrating dependents.....

When I have reached to documents page. Health docs and PCC is asked for my parents too..... Is it a bug in site????? some one else also has faced the same situation?????? .... :ranger: :confused2:


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

i found sth new. for attaching your documents, you can access to your lodged application through skill select and you dont need to use immi.gov link. but i have not been able yet to check the progress of my application. because the maintanance of the system, i got the error of 500. if i can't do it until friday, i;ll call them. any idea?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

how do we understand that we've got a case officer? by email or sth else?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I think by e-mail or the way you selected to be contacted by them.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally, I'm back in race and on forum. Got my son's passport today, i was waiting from last month and filed visa today. But now here is the scenario I'm facing. I have also mentioned my parents detail in non migrating dependents.....
> 
> When I have reached to documents page. Health docs and PCC is asked for my parents too..... Is it a bug in site????? some one else also has faced the same situation?????? .... :ranger: :confused2:


Hie Nav,

It is not a bug in the system, all dependents, whether migrating or not will need to undergo health assessments. Simple reason: Non migrating dependents are still dependents and may apply for migration in future. DIAC will have moral obligation to let them through, so they better do all necessary checks now before you migrate. 

Unfortunately it does happen that a visa may be declined due to the health condition of a non migrating dependent.

Many potential migrants will list parents as non migrating dependents in error. To be classified as dependents, your parents must 1. rely on you for basic necessities of life and 2. rely on you more than any other person or source. If this is not the case with you, you may need to fill a form for incorrect responses. It must be form 1023.

All the best


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally, I'm back in race and on forum. Got my son's passport today, i was waiting from last month and filed visa today. But now here is the scenario I'm facing. I have also mentioned my parents detail in non migrating dependents.....
> 
> When I have reached to documents page. Health docs and PCC is asked for my parents too..... Is it a bug in site????? some one else also has faced the same situation?????? .... :ranger: :confused2:



I have a similar question on categorizing parents as non migrating dependants.
Atleast the help on the visa app does not indicate so.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

has ever anyone tried this link to check the progress of its application? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

i am always facing this message : This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

barhes said:


> has ever anyone tried this link to check the progress of its application? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> i am always facing this message : This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


For skillselect applications you should check progress from this link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
Hope this works


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

For subclass Regional Nomination VISA 489 - victoria govt. asking to show funds....can i show my Parents in law funds as a proof there...help please


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear All

I have a query regarding PCC. After CO's request to provide pcc, is there any maximum duration with in which we have to provide the pcc. The reason I am asking this is simple: I have travelled to many countries and each country has different lead time to issue the pcc. 
Kindly advise
Regards
R


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

irizk said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have a query regarding PCC. After CO's request to provide pcc, is there any maximum duration with in which we have to provide the pcc. The reason I am asking this is simple: I have travelled to many countries and each country has different lead time to issue the pcc.
> Kindly advise
> ...


You've 28 days to improvise the document after the request by CO...in case of any potential delay in providing ,your best bet is to update your CO and state the reason alongwith any interim doc or receipt.

Regards
Hassan

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi anyone who had submitted visa for 189 in October got an acknowledgment?
I submitted on 2nd Oct and have not got any email yet. :-(


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Hi anyone who had submitted visa for 189 in October got an acknowledgment?
> I submitted on 2nd Oct and have not got any email yet. :-(


I did on 3rd but no ack yet....


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi experts

Do I have to provide salary slips + bank statements for all the period I am claiming experience for? Wont an assessment letter from Engineers Australia + Letter from my employer enough for validating my experience?

Regards
R


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Do I have to provide salary slips + bank statements for all the period I am claiming experience for? Wont an assessment letter from Engineers Australia + Letter from my employer enough for validating my experience?
> 
> ...


That may be enough, but if CO is not satisfied, they are well within their rights to request for more evidence. Its good to to have those documents ready in case they are needed.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Batman1982 said:


> I did on 3rd but no ack yet....


I also did on 2nd Oct and no emails yet. Visa app status is "Application received."

What is yours?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

*about form 80*

Guys, 

while filling form 80, I am confused about following, please help:

1. Are you of Arabic descent? 
I was born in pakistan. So I am not. Correct?

2. Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?
What this means? My original DOB is different then the documented one but its same in all documents.

3. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
Question 1? Yes, 
How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
naturalisation)?
I answered "Birth" and gave "Date you gained this citizenship" my DOB, is this fine?

4. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations.
Our national ID card is not in english. How should I get its english translation? Just make word document in english my self and get it certified by notary?

5. Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations that give evidence of your address
What should I provide here? Telephone bill, electricity bill will do? None of the bills come in my name. They all are in my father's name.

6. Do you have personal contacts in Australia (including business
contacts/sponsor)?
I don't have any relatives. I mentioned a friend in my Vic SS. Should I mention him here or not?

Part C – Travel to Australia
7. Proposed arrival details
Do I need to answer this? I don't have my visa how can I answer it.

8 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
I said "No". Is this ok? 190 is permanent visa.

9. What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia
What do we have to write here? Immigration? Job prospect? Quality of life?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Had a frustrating experience filling the online VISA app only to realize half way through that none of the data entered was saved. Am forced to sit and redo close to 5 forms 

Have a few queries and need your help on the same. Request your inputs please.

1. Is it ok if the given Residential address different from the one on passport ?

2. Q : Intended State of residence in Australia

Have marked this as UNKNOWN. My EOI also had a 190 application with references to Victoria... would there be discrepancies in marking this as UNKNOWN ?

3. Non-migrating dependent family members - 

Are'nt parents to be considered ? The help link has no references to the applicant's parents.


4. From and To Dates of completion of degree ?

Unclear if the end date needs to be picked from the Degree Certificate or the final semester marks sheet in case of an Engineering degree

5. Institution Name 

Should we provide name of the University or the College of study ?

6. To Date for current employment

I presume using the current date is the obvious logical choice

7. Spouse employment details - 

What does employment related to nominated position mean ? I am not claiming partner points , so how does it matter if employment is related / unrelated ?

8. Applicant's main language 

Would this be English de facto or should we be using our local native language ?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Hi anyone who had submitted visa for 189 in October got an acknowledgment?
> I submitted on 2nd Oct and have not got any email yet. :-(


it takes at least one week.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone advise, How long does it take to get CO assigned after Visa application is submittted?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi
> Can anyone advise, How long does it take to get CO assigned after Visa application is submittted?


5 weeks as per current info from DIAC for 189 and 190 subclasses.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Regarding the question about countries visited in past, do I have to fill in the details of every visit (even a short one week trip) or there is certain criteria for that? Furthermore do I need to fill in the this detail since turning age 16 years old or only for last 10 years? Please advise....


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

You need to fill details for every country you have lived in for more than 12 months cumulative.

This information is for last 10 years if you are 26 and over. However,if you are less than 26, all you need is info since you were 16.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Had a frustrating experience filling the online VISA app only to realize half way through that none of the data entered was saved. Am forced to sit and redo close to 5 forms
> 
> Have a few queries and need your help on the same. Request your inputs please.
> 
> ...



Forumites and folks who have completed the application, would you mind helping me out on the above queries please ?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> while filling form 80, I am confused about following, please help:
> 
> ...


please respond ppl....


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> please respond ppl....


1) From webster, arab is someone from the arabian peninsula or arab speaking people. Unfortunately I didn't see any definition of arab in any DIAC documents
2) not sure
3) I used the same
4) It must be DIAC recognized translator
5) I used utility bills, how about any phone bill? or certificate from your local gov't
6) I would consider friends as 'personal contacts', it helps as your reference as well. I personally used the address of my relative though.
7) I put an estimate, there's a clause there that says 'if known' so I just put an estimate arrival date.
8) Same answer for me.
9) I put my personal reason, I don't see any wrong answer here.

My inputs are based from how I understood the questions and from what I've read so far in DIAC website.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

For Form 80 do I have to fill it up after CO is assigned or before that? Furthermore as per my understanding, we have to provide PCC and medical only when CO asks for it. Right?

R


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> For Form 80 do I have to fill it up after CO is assigned or before that? Furthermore as per my understanding, we have to provide PCC and medical only when CO asks for it. Right?
> 
> R


the earlier the better, coz filling it properly takes time.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Had a frustrating experience filling the online VISA app only to realize half way through that none of the data entered was saved. Am forced to sit and redo close to 5 forms
> 
> Have a few queries and need your help on the same. Request your inputs please.
> 
> ...



Hello all,

Would not be able to submit my application without your inputs guys, can you kindly take note and respond please ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

tenten said:


> Hie Nav,
> 
> It is not a bug in the system, all dependents, whether migrating or not will need to undergo health assessments. Simple reason: Non migrating dependents are still dependents and may apply for migration in future. DIAC will have moral obligation to let them through, so they better do all necessary checks now before you migrate.
> 
> ...


Thanks tenten... I'll surely fill that..... my motive to show my parents as non migrating dependents was to file visa for them at later stage..... But i think I can do that without showing them as non migrating dependents..... 

I'll fill the form 1023..... Should I upload this before CO allocation or after CO allocation.... 

THanks in advance.....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

irizk said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have a query regarding PCC. After CO's request to provide pcc, is there any maximum duration with in which we have to provide the pcc. The reason I am asking this is simple: I have travelled to many countries and each country has different lead time to issue the pcc.
> Kindly advise
> ...


28 days. Extendable with concurrence from the CO

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate, I was referring to a scenario where a couple has a kid b/n the time period of submitting a visa application and receiving a grant and eventual migration.
> 
> Is there a possibility to add a dependant during this time period as an alternative to going the 115 subclass route ?


In such a case the change of circumstances has to be intimated to the CO starting from the time of getting pregnant

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Had a frustrating experience filling the online VISA app only to realize half way through that none of the data entered was saved. Am forced to sit and redo close to 5 forms
> 
> Have a few queries and need your help on the same. Request your inputs please.
> 
> ...


_Mention you mother tongue as mentioned for IELTS/Mention English if it is really the defacto language in your family_

_Cheers!_


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi fellow Pakistanis
Can you please guide about the document attestation from public notary? Any public notary would be ok or there are some specific guidance from DIAC about it? I am living in Saudia but I have to get some documents attested from Islamabad.

Can anyone guide?
R


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

hi,
can anyone tell me if there have been any changes in DIAC rules last week.. my agent was saying so.. don't know if its true..


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi fellow Pakistanis
> Can you please guide about the document attestation from public notary? Any public notary would be ok or there are some specific guidance from DIAC about it? I am living in Saudia but I have to get some documents attested from Islamabad.
> 
> Can anyone guide?
> R


Any notary is ok.


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

*Page 4 / 17 Error - Service Unavailable*



AnneChristina said:


> Thanks a lot, but I cannot find any discrepancy. Maybe the system just doesn't like me?! Will try it tomorrow again; otherwise I will prob have to contact their technical suport


Hi Anne

I am in the same boat with you. I verified my EoI and no such difference. Let me know if you have found any solution to this. I am facing this since 2nd October.

Thanks.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Thanks tenten... I'll surely fill that..... my motive to show my parents as non migrating dependents was to file visa for them at later stage..... But i think I can do that without showing them as non migrating dependents.....
> 
> I'll fill the form 1023..... Should I upload this before CO allocation or after CO allocation....
> 
> THanks in advance.....


I am not too sure when would be the appropriate time to send the completed form 1023, but I would suggest that as son as CO is allocated would be a good time.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> _Mention you mother tongue as mentioned for IELTS/Mention English if it is really the defacto language in your family_
> 
> _Cheers!_


Hi destinationaustralia...I'm an Indian engg graduate too and in my EOI, I've mentioned start date of course as 1st Sept 2002 and end date as 30 June 2006. Start date was a guess and end date was as per degree certificate..total duration 3 years and 9 months. Will this be a problem?


----------



## skv1983 (Mar 23, 2012)

Acs applied- 4 June 
Acs approved - 9 July
Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
Invitation received 1 sep
Visa applied 4 sep
Visa granted 8 October 

This forum has been very useful for guiding me through the process. I didn't hire any migration agent.
Sincere thanks to all the members of this forum.

I will be happy to help others


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

skv1983 said:


> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> ...


Congratulations! What visa subclass?


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow pretty fast..well congrats.

I am new to this forum.

Anyone out there have applied for NT sponsorship....please share ideas...how is Darwin...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow pretty fast..well congrats.

I am new to this forum.

Anyone out there have applied for NT sponsorship....please share ideas...how is Darwin...


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

skv1983 said:


> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> ...


congratulations!,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi destinationaustralia...I'm an Indian engg graduate too and in my EOI, I've mentioned start date of course as 1st Sept 2002 and end date as 30 June 2006. Start date was a guess and end date was as per degree certificate..total duration 3 years and 9 months. Will this be a problem?


This won't be problem.... It should not be exact four years.... It can be a bit less too.... Session started late.... So no worries...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

tenten said:


> I am not too sure when would be the appropriate time to send the completed form 1023, but I would suggest that as son as CO is allocated would be a good time.


Sure I'll wait for co to be allocated... I have seen a case of another migrant... He had just mailed to co about the non migrating dependents... That they r filled in error n they r other family members... So I'll do both... Fill form 1023 and a mail to co for this...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

*60er invitation received 15th october*

Hi guys

starting this new thread as 15th october is not far..
any one receive invitation on 15th october wwith 60 point please update here so others 60er can estimate time for their invitation...please put EOI submitted date and time.....thanks best of luck to all 60 point holder....

cheers


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> congratulations!,


LittleBoyBlue,

I see in your timeline that you have been assigned a CO today.
When had you applied for the 190 visa. 

Thanks.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> _Mention you mother tongue as mentioned for IELTS/Mention English if it is really the defacto language in your family_
> 
> _Cheers!_


Thanks mate, that was indeed helpful. Appreciate it !


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hi,
> can anyone tell me if there have been any changes in DIAC rules last week.. my agent was saying so.. don't know if its true..


Rules pertaining to......? Can you be specific please.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Oops


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi destinationaustralia...I'm an Indian engg graduate too and in my EOI, I've mentioned start date of course as 1st Sept 2002 and end date as 30 June 2006. Start date was a guess and end date was as per degree certificate..total duration 3 years and 9 months. Will this be a problem?


 In fact one of the condition for qualification points is Four Years of curriculum leading to a degree. Engineering degree courses in India are officially a four year curriculum. So let stick to it and not confuse the CO. In fact courses may start a few days/ weeks late due to admin reasons; but always mention the official date when the course were supposed to start and that would cover Four years. I'm sure in your case too the official date of commencement would be 1st June or July. I suggest update the EOI to the correct dates. as this does not affect the points, the date of submission remains unchanged.

Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> In fact one of the condition for qualification points is Four Years of curriculum leading to a degree. Engineering degree courses in India are officially a four year curriculum. So let stick to it and not confuse the CO. In fact courses may start a few days/ weeks late due to admin reasons; but always mention the official date when the course were supposed to start and that would cover Four years. I'm sure in your case too the official date of commencement would be 1st June or July. I suggest update the EOI to the correct dates. as this does not affect the points, the date of submission remains unchanged.
> 
> Cheers!


If you will make any change to your EOI..... the date you made the changes to your EOI... will be considered the date for ranking.... I won't think session or curriculum date will make any difference...... 

Rest it is up to you......


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Payslips from current and previous employers is one of the required docs to validate employment / experience.

Payslips of what duration need to be submitted mainly for previous employments. Would the last 3 months apply there as well or do we need to get payslips for the entire duration of employment ?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Payslips from current and previous employers is one of the required docs to validate employment / experience.
> 
> Payslips of what duration need to be submitted mainly for previous employments. Would the last 3 months apply there as well or do we need to get payslips for the entire duration of employment ?


at least 4 payslips per year based on the email I received from the CO.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> If you will make any change to your EOI..... the date you made the changes to your EOI... will be considered the date for ranking.... I won't think session or curriculum date will make any difference......
> 
> Rest it is up to you......


The date changes only if your points score suffers any changes. If you points score it's not changing than your ranking date doesn't change.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

My application status changed from "received" to "in progress".

How do u get to know that CO is assigned?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> I am in the same boat with you. I verified my EoI and no such difference. Let me know if you have found any solution to this. I am facing this since 2nd October.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Rizwig,
sorry, just saw your post. I spoke to the HelpDesk on Fr and the problem was in fact sth I couldn't fix by myself. They said they'll sort it out as soon as possible and give me a call, but they never did. Have been busy though and didn't try again; maybe they fixed it already. Did you get it resolved by now?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

fivetd said:


> The date changes only if your points score suffers any changes. If you points score it's not changing than your ranking date doesn't change.


Thanks guys...I am ready to update my EOI so it reflects exactly 4 years of engineering. However I have another problem...I have applied for VIC SS with the same dates as previously put in the EOI so that they both match...what can I do about this? As far as I know, I cannot change the VIC SS details now. So, if I cannot change VIC SS details, there will be a mismatch if I change only the EOI...could this be a problem and how to tackle it?


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> My application status changed from "received" to "in progress".
> 
> How do u get to know that CO is assigned?


You will receive an email from the case officer stating team name and case officer name.


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

skv1983 said:


> Acs applied- 4 June
> Acs approved - 9 July
> Eoi applied 24 July (75 July )
> Invitation received 1 sep
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!
You are so lucky to get it so fast!!!
Is it 190 ?
All the best


Visa Lodged 20 Sep. 190 WA. waiting for co allocated.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Section *Previous Countries of Residence* on the 189 visa app

Do we need to also provide information of holiday / leisure trips undertaken and From / To dates of stay in corresponding locations ?

Or restrict it purely to business trips / work assignments overseas. A touch confused


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> In fact one of the condition for qualification points is Four Years of curriculum leading to a degree. Engineering degree courses in India are officially a four year curriculum. So let stick to it and not confuse the CO. In fact courses may start a few days/ weeks late due to admin reasons; but always mention the official date when the course were supposed to start and that would cover Four years. I'm sure in your case too the official date of commencement would be 1st June or July. I suggest update the EOI to the correct dates. as this does not affect the points, the date of submission remains unchanged.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi destinationaustralia,

Could you explain what you mean by one of the conditions for qualification points is 4 years of curriculum? I have not come across such info yet so it would be nice if you could share the link. Also, although my degree was for 4 years, what happens to the numerous others who have a bachelors after 3 years study? Are they not eligible to proceed unless it is 4 years of study?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> I did on 3rd but no ack yet....


Lodged on Oct 4th and got the acknowledgement on 9th october...

did you receive the acknowledgement?


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Lodged on Oct 4th and got the acknowledgement on 9th october...
> 
> did you receive the acknowledgement?


whats in ack mail?

What's ur application status?

I lodged on 2nd Oct but no email yet.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> whats in ack mail?
> 
> What's ur application status?
> 
> I lodged on 2nd Oct but no email yet.


It just says 'Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received' and gives a summary of your's and ur dependent's detail...


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi

Regading salary slips, I have them original on company letter head. Do i need to get the notarized/attested before scanning them? Wont the scanned copy of original salary slip sufficient?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi destinationaustralia,
> 
> Could you explain what you mean by one of the conditions for qualification points is 4 years of curriculum? I have not come across such info yet so it would be nice if you could share the link. Also, although my degree was for 4 years, what happens to the numerous others who have a bachelors after 3 years study? Are they not eligible to proceed unless it is 4 years of study?


Check this out Studying Engineering | Engineers Australia If your occupation is stated as Professional Engineer then a Four year study leading to a Degree is mandatory. If you are applying as an Engineering Technologist then a three Degree is sufficient. Make sure that it tally with the occupation level you have claimed or is applying for.

Cheers!


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> whats in ack mail?
> 
> What's ur application status?
> 
> I lodged on 2nd Oct but no email yet.


I received the ACK today.


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

Is it advised to pre-load form 80? is yes then under which category it should be uploaded?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Check this out Studying Engineering | Engineers Australia If your occupation is stated as Professional Engineer then a Four year study leading to a Degree is mandatory. If you are applying as an Engineering Technologist then a three Degree is sufficient. Make sure that it tally with the occupation level you have claimed or is applying for.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks destinationaustralia...although I studied Computer Science & Engineering, my occupation is Developer Programmer assessed positively by ACS as equivalent to an AQF degree in computing. I'm not entirely sure if 4 years is a must for this occupation although I do agree for EA to assess an engineering degree this will be a must..do you have any idea how it will be in my case? I am just a bit reluctant to edit the EOI cos even if I do that, what can I do to edit the VIC SS which I've already submitted? There will be a mismatch if I can edit only one.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> My application status changed from "received" to "in progress".
> 
> How do u get to know that CO is assigned?


You'll receive email with instruction on how to contact your CO.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

abcd1234 said:


> LittleBoyBlue,
> 
> I see in your timeline that you have been assigned a CO today.
> When had you applied for the 190 visa.
> ...


I'm applying for visa 189.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys

Just wandering how long it takes to receive an invitation after receiving a positive WA State Sponsorship. I got my State Sponsorship yesterday but am yet to receive an invitation to apply for the 190....thanks


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

CXB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wandering how long it takes to receive an invitation after receiving a positive WA State Sponsorship. I got my State Sponsorship yesterday but am yet to receive an invitation to apply for the 190....thanks


when did you return the WA agreement to them ?


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

plutology said:


> when did you return the WA agreement to them ?


The same day. About 30 mins after receiving the email. I'm in Perth and it was about 1.30 lunch time...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Lodged on Oct 4th and got the acknowledgement on 9th october...
> 
> did you receive the acknowledgement?


Yes i got it yesterday and ad per ack letter application date is 3rd oct only..expectinh CO by nov first week..fingers crossed..


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi
> 
> Regading salary slips, I have them original on company letter head. Do i need to get the notarized/attested before scanning them? Wont the scanned copy of original salary slip sufficient?


Color scan will work..just make sure that your salary slip is not in black n white only..


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Thanks destinationaustralia...although I studied Computer Science & Engineering, my occupation is Developer Programmer assessed positively by ACS as equivalent to an AQF degree in computing. I'm not entirely sure if 4 years is a must for this occupation although I do agree for EA to assess an engineering degree this will be a must..do you have any idea how it will be in my case? I am just a bit reluctant to edit the EOI cos even if I do that, what can I do to edit the VIC SS which I've already submitted? There will be a mismatch if I can edit only one.


Sorry, I did not notice that your assessment is from ACS. My answers all the while were wrt EA as you stated somewhere earlier that you are an Engg Graduate. 

I don't think with ACS you'll have any problem with the year thing. Stay put.

Good Luck!


----------



## abcd1234 (Aug 9, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> I'm applying for visa 189.


When you had lodged an application for visa 189.

Thanks.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

CXB said:


> The same day. About 30 mins after receiving the email. I'm in Perth and it was about 1.30 lunch time...


I mean how long have you waited ? Aftr you submitted the agreement.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi
While filing visa application we upload Scanned documents. Do we have to submit attested hardcopies to CO or at Australian Embassy later on?


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

irizk said:


> Hi
> While filing visa application we upload Scanned documents. Do we have to submit attested hardcopies to CO or at Australian Embassy later on?


uploading coloured scan copies is the best solution. if b/w then they needd to be "notarised" and scanned. 

If CO reuests only then we send the "notorised" copies that too by replying on Co's team email id & through online upload. But not otherise.


----------



## CXB (Jul 18, 2012)

plutology said:


> I mean how long have you waited ? Aftr you submitted the agreement.


It's been 24 hours now....is that long or am I just being impatient and anxious!!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi batman,

Are you planning to do the PCC and medicals before CO allocation?


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Both the eVisa application and Form 80 ask about the countries visited. The difference is: in eVisa application its not clear if we have to fill in details of visits for last 10 years or more? Also not clear if we have to mention only the duration of stays which are more than 12 months? On the other hand, in Form 80 it is clearly mention to fill in the details of stay for last 10 years (after turning age 16 years) and even "short stays". So what duration of stay can be termed as a "short stay" ? Can anyone advise as I am really confused in this part? I believe both Form 80 and eVisa should match for this question.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe they should not match entirely. In the e-visa application form you are asked for countries where you had a permanent residence address. For short business trips I don't think you got a permanent residence address in the visited country. 
I also traveled allot due to my work by in the e-visa I said no because even if I stayed for 4-6 weeks I never had permanent residence in that country. I don''t know how it is in other countries but for EU countries you have to apply for permanent residence. I never did so I said No. However I will inform my CO when he get assigned and fill in the form 80 every trip even the smallest one so he will decide if he wants a criminal record certificate for the countries I have been or not.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

abcd1234 said:


> When you had lodged an application for visa 189.
> 
> Thanks.


Sept 3, but my application date reflects the acknowledgement date though.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

In my acknowledge letter the application date in the pdf received is the application date. So 3 rd October application date, 8th October acknowledge letter and in the pdf 3rd October it is mentioned as visa application date.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> starting this new thread as 15th october is not far..
> any one receive invitation on 15th october wwith 60 point please update here so others 60er can estimate time for their invitation...please put EOI submitted date and time.....thanks best of luck to all 60 point holder....
> ...


Great initiative ! Really looking forward to know the cut-off for 60 poniters.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> I believe they should not match entirely. In the e-visa application form you are asked for countries where you had a permanent residence address. For short business trips I don't think you got a permanent residence address in the visited country.
> I also traveled allot due to my work by in the e-visa I said no because even if I stayed for 4-6 weeks I never had permanent residence in that country. I don''t know how it is in other countries but for EU countries you have to apply for permanent residence. I never did so I said No. However I will inform my CO when he get assigned and fill in the form 80 every trip even the smallest one so he will decide if he wants a criminal record certificate for the countries I have been or not.



So you mean we leave the Section *Previous Countries of Residence* on the 189 visa app empty unless it is permanent residence ?

What would be wrong if we provide information of short business trips of under 3 months ?
If there are clearly defined clauses for getting a PCC only for total stays whose duration are 12 months or longer what would the concern be ?

Also do we need provide information of holiday / leisure trips undertaken to foreign countries too ?

Or restrict it purely to business trips / work assignments overseas


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am confused, I need more information, Please suggest if people with 75 points or higher will get invites first or points does not matter ???

I have heard that points and skills mentioned in resume are important for state to consider for SS invite. Seniors pls confirm.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

At first I selected yes, and than you get a pop up window where you have to fill in the details. In one of the columns they ask for the permanent residence address in that specific country. Since I never had any permanent residence other than my home country I closed that pop up and selected No. So for me I have travel in Germany and the Netherlands in business trips, but to have an permanent address in any of this countries than I must apply for permanent residence, I never applied, never had. My logic says that a country of residence is a country where you live, pay tax, have that address somewhere on an official document and so on. A hotel address I don't believe it to be a permanent address.
However in form 80 you are asked for every visit no matter how short, so when the CO will send me the form 80 I will also put my short trips. If he asks why I answered No in my visa application I will just answer that I was never a permanent resident of those countries and never had a permanent address in any of those countries. If afterwards he will request criminal record certificates from those countries I will apply for them and submit them to him.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> At first I selected yes, and than you get a pop up window where you have to fill in the details. In one of the columns they ask for the permanent residence address in that specific country. Since I never had any permanent residence other than my home country I closed that pop up and selected No. So for me I have travel in Germany and the Netherlands in business trips, but to have an permanent address in any of this countries than I must apply for permanent residence, I never applied, never had. My logic says that a country of residence is a country where you live, pay tax, have that address somewhere on an official document and so on. A hotel address I don't believe it to be a permanent address.
> However in form 80 you are asked for every visit no matter how short, so when the CO will send me the form 80 I will also put my short trips. If he asks why I answered No in my visa application I will just answer that I was never a permanent resident of those countries and never had a permanent address in any of those countries. If afterwards he will request criminal record certificates from those countries I will apply for them and submit them to him.


That sounds quite logical, excuse my ignorance what is this Form 80 all about and is it applicable to online visa applications too ?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment
I don't really know when it is required but as I understood your case officer will send the form to you and asks you to fill it and send it back. I haven't seen this form in the "Document check list" for visa 189. Also on the visa application page where you upload the docs you have a bunch of documents with the status recommended but this form 80 not.

I will check under "Character/ evidence of" or how it is called if in the drop down list I can find this form. 

Anyway this is how I did it and when the CO will be assign if he sends me the form 80 I will put my short business trips in and if he doesn't I will send him an e-mail explaining the situation and why I did not answered yes to that question (previous country of residence) from the visa application. Afterwards I will wait for his guidance.


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I heard from Anne that it'll be Nov 1st or 6-8 weeks for SA SS from date of EOI.:focus:

Thanks,
Sarank


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is October 1 round's report will be published before next round ? Just one in a month ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

I know I shld'nt be asking this question at this time 

Wondering what are the chances of a visa reject after payment of the fee and refunds applicable if any. Not able to find related links on the DIAC site


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I know I shld'nt be asking this question at this time
> 
> Wondering what are the chances of a visa reject after payment of the fee and refunds applicable if any. Not able to find related links on the DIAC site


If you clear your employment check and medical. Then u r safe.

No refund even rejected.!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment
> I don't really know when it is required but as I understood your case officer will send the form to you and asks you to fill it and send it back. I haven't seen this form in the "Document check list" for visa 189. Also on the visa application page where you upload the docs you have a bunch of documents with the status recommended but this form 80 not.
> 
> I will check under "Character/ evidence of" or how it is called if in the drop down list I can find this form.
> ...


Small update. I have checked and under "Character/ Evidence of" in the drop down list you can select Form 80, so I guess you can do this before the CO is allocated.
Just a thought.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Is October 1 round's report will be published before next round ? Just one in a month ?


Hi Guys

The 15 Oct invites are only sent out at midnight Oz time. Also they will give invites to everyone who has 65 or more points first,before giving to any 60 pointers.Therefore if someone submits an EOI today with 65 points,he will definitely get an invite before a 60 pointer who submitted his EOI even on 1 July


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The 15 Oct invites are only sent out at midnight Oz time. Also they will give invites to everyone who has 65 or more points first,before giving to any 60 pointers.Therefore if someone submits an EOI today with 65 points,he will definitely get an invite before a 60 pointer who submitted his EOI even on 1 July


I didn't have a question about that !


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, I made it to page 4, then "An error has occurred. This service is templorarily unavailable. Please try again later". This is really no fun, but at least it works (a bit) with a different browser :spit:



Hi .. Any luck in going forward .. I am facing the same problem from 10 days.. Please help.. Also no response from the support after sending 2 emails..


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi .. Any luck in going forward .. I am facing the same problem from 10 days.. Please help.. Also no response from the support after sending 2 emails..


i also had this problem, u must contact evisa support. they'll solve it. i didnt find what was the problem but just 2 or 3 days after my contact, they did it. the skillselect support is not in charge of this as far as i found. by the way, call them if u got no response in a week from evisa support.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Is October 1 round's report will be published before next round ? Just one in a month ?


From the past, sep 1st and sep 15th round results were published on sep 13th and sep 28th respectively. So i guess, Oct 1st results will probably be published by tomorrow.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys,

Now in my app, uploading any document goes in two places: "Next Steps" and "Attachment Provided".

Earlier, uploading any doc went only to "Attachment Provided" section. Should I upload already uploaded docs, so that they go to "Next Steps" section as well or not? 

Please advise.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> i also had this problem, u must contact evisa support. they'll solve it. i didnt find what was the problem but just 2 or 3 days after my contact, they did it. the skillselect support is not in charge of this as far as i found. by the way, call them if u got no response in a week from evisa support.


Well, I spoke to them last Fr and they assured me they'll put a priority on fixing it. Unfortunately, nothing yet. Will have to call them again


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, I spoke to them last Fr and they assured me they'll put a priority on fixing it. Unfortunately, nothing yet. Will have to call them again


Well, small update: I just spoke to the office once more, and they confirmed that the problem is caused by them having two files for me with contradicting information. I still don't understand how that could have happened, but unfortunately they are not able to just fix it for me; I need to go to the Sydney office and present some documentation so that they can make sure to merge the files correctly. Ugh, such a headache over this...


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your response. I tried calling yesterday but was put for hold indefinitely. Just sent an email again. Just waiting now .....


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, small update: I just spoke to the office once more, and they confirmed that the problem is caused by them having two files for me with contradicting information. I still don't understand how that could have happened, but unfortunately they are not able to just fix it for me; I need to go to the Sydney office and present some documentation so that they can make sure to merge the files correctly. Ugh, such a headache over this...


ohh just read ur thread again.. thats really odd.. so u r in Aus itself.. 
so shall i keep trying to call them? and don't know how will they manage for me coz m in Delhi ... so confused here


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello, 

I would want to check if there is any provision to apply for State sponsorship 190 after I have already submitted EOI for Visa subclass 189? 

If I submit EOI for 189 in this month and if I haven't received a response for a few months, will it be possible to go for state sponsorship? 

Regards.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Thanks for your response. I tried calling yesterday but was put for hold indefinitely. Just sent an email again. Just waiting now .....


Which number are you calling? When I called it took both times 15 - 20 mins to get through, but I guess that's acceptable. The number I called is (+61) 1300 364 613.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rizwig said:


> ohh just read ur thread again.. thats really odd.. so u r in Aus itself..
> so shall i keep trying to call them? and don't know how will they manage for me coz m in Delhi ... so confused here


I would keep calling them until it's resolved. Well, odds are that your issue is a different one than mine. I guess my multiple files were created with my previous visa applications using different passports. Generally it appears that in most cases the problem is created by a discrepancy between the EoI and the application you are just trying to lodge. In that case they can just fix it.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would want to check if there is any provision to apply for State sponsorship 190 after I have already submitted EOI for Visa subclass 189?
> 
> ...


If I am not mistaken you can modify your EoI at any time before receiving an invitation and just tick the 190 box and apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

outlander said:


> From the past, sep 1st and sep 15th round results were published on sep 13th and sep 28th respectively. So i guess, Oct 1st results will probably be published by tomorrow.


No report so far ! I don't think they are going to publish during Weekend !


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> starting this new thread as 15th october is not far..
> any one receive invitation on 15th october wwith 60 point please update here so others 60er can estimate time for their invitation...please put EOI submitted date and time.....thanks best of luck to all 60 point holder....
> ...


Thx for taking the initiative buddy. Good luck to you!
Btw, a question; I have submitted my EOI last week with 55 points under subclass 190 and I'm supposed to get another 5 points from the State Sponsorship. Does that make me a 60 pointer or what?
Do I need to just wait for any state to invite me?
I would appreciate if anyone could give me some clue.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would want to check if there is any provision to apply for State sponsorship 190 after I have already submitted EOI for Visa subclass 189?
> 
> ...


I guess you should be able to update your EOI anytime before you get an invite.

But do note that your application gets frozen for 60 days from the date of invite and no changes would be possible.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, small update: I just spoke to the office once more, and they confirmed that the problem is caused by them having two files for me with contradicting information. I still don't understand how that could have happened, but unfortunately they are not able to just fix it for me; I need to go to the Sydney office and present some documentation so that they can make sure to merge the files correctly. Ugh, such a headache over this... [/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Annechristina, In my case, my IELTS Test Reference number is diff in EOI , as I gave the test ref number in the confirmation receipt for EOI. In the application being lodged, I'm giving the correct TRF number, as I realize , I have an opportunity to give the correct reference number now. The application is saved properly till now. I can file the application on Oct 29th only and Nov 14th is the last date for lodging.
> With all these issues happening, I'm wondering if I will face these issues, and whether I will have time to call and resolve if I have an issue.
> ...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> The last time I saw this, the reason The error appeared was there was difference in your EOI data vs what you're currently putting in evisa. In my case it was the passport, I just renewed my passport. evisa can't handle the discrepancy apparently. I used my old one & I was able to finish lodging. I just used the process for changes in particulars.


Hi LittleBoyBlue, can you please clarify"I just used the process for changes in particulars." What exactly did you do?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi LittleBoyBlue, can you please clarify"I just used the process for changes in particulars." What exactly did you do?


I'm referring to form 1022 to report changes in particulars.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Which number are you calling? When I called it took both times 15 - 20 mins to get through, but I guess that's acceptable. The number I called is (+61) 1300 364 613.


Yes then for me they should only have one file and there should be a way toresolve at their end.. I only have my invitation ID and Skillselect user ID to quote them over the phone.. hope they will be able to recognize the file.. and Thanks for the number.. I will call this them on Monday morning!


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

DIAC will like put your application on hold until your wife is able to satisfy the health requirement including getting Xray done. And by that time you will also have to add the little one onto your application.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


Wait till CO asks for it. He wud b able to guide u better..


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

tenten said:


> DIAC will like put your application on hold until your wife is able to satisfy the health requirement including getting Xray done. And by that time you will also have to add the little one onto your application.


DIAC recommends you to waite until the baby is born but the final decision is yours. Download the form 160 an on the first page, bottom right, and second page, top left, you find all you need to know about what is the DIAC position regarding pregnancy and x-ray. Just read that and than you and your wife should decide what's best for you and your unborn child.



irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


Just read the first 2 pages from form 160 and you will see how DIAC stands about pregnancy and x-ray


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the steps (Checklist) to apply 189 after getting invitation.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> ebyoct82 said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Can anyone tell me the steps (Checklist) to apply 189 after getting invitation.


Create your account, fill all the information (most of it already filled from EOI)
Pay the visa fee. 
Await CO assignment
Complete PCC and Medicals


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys this is deeply frustrating and making me go nuts.

I completed the online visa app and saved all my changes and planned to make the fee payment in the next couple of days.

Now log back in only to see all the saved information wiped out... all Educational and Professional particulars entered. This has been happenning for the 3rd time now and do not see any sense in Saving the form and continuing later.

Have any of you guys experienced this or is there something wrong I am doing ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> ebyoct82 said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the checklist for 190 visa subclass:
> ...


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Thnx 4 the reply but I am after 189 checklist not 190.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Guys this is deeply frustrating and making me go nuts.
> 
> I completed the online visa app and saved all my changes and planned to make the fee payment in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


In which Browser are you trying? Try IE 9, should work well.

Regards


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

v190 said:


> In which Browser are you trying? Try IE 9, should work well.
> 
> Regards


Am on Google Chrome. But what confuses me how can it be related to Browser dependencies since I can see the data saved when I am logged in, so it should have ideally got saved in the DB.

I log out and log back in and its not there, very strange.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Am on Google Chrome. But what confuses me how can it be related to Browser dependencies since I can see the data saved when I am logged in, so it should have ideally got saved in the DB.
> 
> I log out and log back in and its not there, very strange.


I know my friend who uploaded all the documents, logged in after a couple of days using Google Chrome and didn't see any of the attachments. He then logged in using IE and saw all the attachments are still there


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

renz116 said:


> Hi bonkler,
> 
> Normally the payslips and bank statements are included add supporting documents to prove your experience. Its not a must. If you have your form 16 for that period, it would also be helpful. Also check if can provide the offer letter our relieving letter.
> 
> ...




Can any pls. provide a link from DIAC where they have mentioned that payslips are required. i havent encountered any such document. So, pls. share it.

Also do we need to attach the CV while uploading the docs?

Thanks


----------



## ankita_mhptr (Oct 14, 2012)

*60 points received invite*

Hi guys,
Just got my invite..... Electronics engineer with 60 points..... Applied on 1st july


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

ankita_mhptr said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my invite..... Electronics engineer with 60 points..... Applied on 1st july


Got invitation with 60 points, submitted on 12th July


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Can any pls. provide a link from DIAC where they have mentioned that payslips are required. i havent encountered any such document. So, pls. share it.
> 
> Also do we need to attach the CV while uploading the docs?
> 
> Thanks


Page 21 of booklet 6. I can also tell you personally that my CO ask for copies of payslip, at most 4 each year.


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

Got invitation...yahoooooooooo...60 points....production engineer......eoi submitted 1st july


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

I still did not get invitation.. Submitted eoi on 3rd july with anzsco code 261312 and 60 pts. I saw people getting invit who submitted eoi on 13th july.. Any idea??


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Got an invite ... 60 points ... submitted on 1 July ... solicitor.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Page 21 of booklet 6. I can also tell you personally that my CO ask for copies of payslip, at most 4 each year.


But tax return for all the years are not good instesd of payslips?


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

what is PCC?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

opfian said:


> what is PCC?


PCC- Police Clearance Certificate. It is sort of a character certificate for immigration

Joining the 189 invitation holders club.

Cheers!


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks dude!


----------



## Omer316 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question about PCC. I have a few traffic fines in australia that are outstanding and I haven't paid them for a while. Out of which, for 2 of the fines I have received a sherrifs warrent as well but now I have obtained a payment plan on all the fines and the relevant department has made a note on my file as well that I will be making regular payments. 

As far as I know, for police checks they look for serious offences like robbery, court orders, drugs etc but not traffic offences but am still a bit worried as I have to apply for 189 and this can seriously put me in trouble. Other than that I have a clear history. 

So if anyone knows about what they look for or if it can affect my police check then kindly give me some information. Cheers


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

fivetd said:


> But tax return for all the years are not good instesd of payslips?


I am of the same belief, when I received the letter from CO, he asked for payslip, ITR (income tax return), and bank statement. Maximum 4 each year from 2007-2012. Since I cannot reproduce most, I asked if CO if a Certificate of Employment would be enough in lieu of the documents I cannot provide. My CO's reply was "Pls. provide as much evidence as you can and from there I'll decide if I need more proof" and then he added one last sentence "I do require a copy of your tax return". 

My plan now is to acquire tax return, get as many payslips as I can, provide certification of employment from employers, and then explain in writing why I cannot provide some of the documents. I'm still waiting for my PCC clearance anyway so while waiting I'm trying to gather as much evidence as I can. 

I think the principle is provide an overwhelming evidence of your overseas employment to remove any doubt.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> I am of the same belief, when I received the letter from CO, he asked for payslip, ITR (income tax return), and bank statement. Maximum 4 each year from 2007-2012. Since I cannot reproduce most, I asked if CO if a Certificate of Employment would be enough in lieu of the documents I cannot provide. My CO's reply was "Pls. provide as much evidence as you can and from there I'll decide if I need more proof" and then he added one last sentence "I do require a copy of your tax return".
> 
> My plan now is to acquire tax return, get as many payslips as I can, provide certification of employment from employers, and then explain in writing why I cannot provide some of the documents. I'm still waiting for my PCC clearance anyway so while waiting I'm trying to gather as much evidence as I can.
> 
> I think the principle is provide an overwhelming evidence of your overseas employment to remove any doubt.



Appreciate it and am considering the same too.

That being said, do we need to get Tax returns / Payslips for all jobs handled over the years or is it for a specific duration that the CO expects.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Appreciate it and am considering the same too.
> 
> That being said, do we need to get Tax returns / Payslips for all jobs handled over the years or is it for a specific duration that the CO expects.


I had the impression it depends per CO as I haven't come across any document that explain how many years do we have to present. I reckon best approach is to prepare all of course. 

I can at least tell you, in my case he asked the last 3 years of my experience in PH and all my experience years in SG. My total years of experience claimed is 8 years++


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Got an Invite on 15 Oct .... 65 Points .... Submitted EOI on 10th Oct ..... ANZSCO Code 2613-13


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

congrats fellas.... happiness n excitement is in the air. wish u all the very best of luck with the visa application. 
those who are still waiting for the invitations...., next round will not be very far. u r surely going to be the next. good luck


----------



## skmuneerahmed (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi All

Please post if anyone received invite for 

ANZCODE: 261312 
points: 60

Please let us know.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

*Filling out "Apply Visa" form*

Hi All!

I was granted an invitation on the 15th of October to apply for visa subclass 189. 

Upon clicking the Apply Visa button and going forward answering few questions, I realized that I was not given a TRN number and a password. Also, I found out that I wasn't able to save the application. My question is -> if I closed the application form window halfway ( because there wasn't a save button) would I loose anything? Does all the uploads take place here? 

In short, if someone who has done this could just let me know the process. Because, I am quite terrified of the whole process! :scared: 


Another clarification that popped up- I do not have more than 2 yrs of work experience, however, I did add my experience on my EOI. I do have my letters of appointment and relive. But I do not have my payslips or tax returns. From the points test, I know that I can't claim any points for this aspect, would this be asked still? Any idea? I know it all depends on the CO, just curious. :confused2:

:help:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

shachi said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Docs would be asked for every information mentioned in EOI and the visa form.... But yup asking for salary slips or tax documents depends on CO...... if your salary credits in a bank a/c... then you can share the bank statement... if you get cash.. then you can try to get the salary certificate from employer... 

About TRN.. if get generated and sent to your mail ID.... you have to fill out the password and security qns.... then TRN will be generated and will be sent to your mail ID.....


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Mahajan. 

Regarding TRN- no e-mail was sent. :sad:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

shachi said:


> Thanks Mahajan.
> 
> Regarding TRN- no e-mail was sent. :sad:


if you haven't got the email.... you can try to retrieve your TRN from the link... but are you sure.. that you have select new password and security qns after clicking on apply visa button.....

try the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

shachi said:


> Thanks Mahajan.
> 
> Regarding TRN- no e-mail was sent. :sad:


The TRN gets generated after a couple of clicks.. keep giving info until the TRN is generated.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re:*



fly_aus said:


> The TRN gets generated after a couple of clicks.. keep giving info until the TRN is generated.


Aaahh!!! no wonder! I got so paranoid and closed the page. 
I was in the last question of the 1st page and had no option to save. So you mean to say that, after a couple of hitting "next" the passwords should appear and a TRN should get generated?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

shachi said:


> Aaahh!!! no wonder! I got so paranoid and closed the page.
> I was in the last question of the 1st page and had no option to save. So you mean to say that, after a couple of hitting "next" the passwords should appear and a TRN should get generated?


After page 4/17 to be exact.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> After page 4/17 to be exact.



Thanks!


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

*work experience proof*

Hi All!

I was granted an invitation on the 15th of October to apply for visa subclass 189. 


Another clarification that popped up- I do not have more than 2 yrs of work experience, however, I did add my experience on my EOI. I do have my letters of appointment and relive. But I do not have my payslips or tax returns. From the points test, I know that I can't claim any points for this aspect, would this be asked still? And I have my ACS assessed only based on my australian and overseas Qualification. 

Any idea? I know it all depends on the CO, just curious. :confused2:

:help:


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

*Uk pcc*

Friends, 

Got 189 invite on 1st Oct 2012. Working on the documents right now, will be paying the Visa fee in a few days.

Query regarding PCC:

Has anyone on this thread, who already got CO assigned, been asked for overseas PCC apart from Australia and the nation of origin?

I have worked in the UK for cumulative 2 years via 3 separate visits. Trying to ascertain whether COs are asking for PCCs for overseas stay (apart from country of Origin & Australia).

Please share your experience.

Best Regards 
Ausmover


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got 189 invite on 1st Oct 2012. Working on the documents right now, will be paying the Visa fee in a few days.
> 
> ...



DIAC rules state PCCs are mandatory whenever duration of stay in a country >= 12 months be it in a single stretch or cumulative.

I would leave it to guys who have this situation to comment with their experiences.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

In 189 Visa application, they ask for Intended state of residence. What can be effect of this choice on my Visa application.

Does putting a highly populous state will negatively effect the application?


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

In 189 Visa application, they ask for Intended state of residence. What can be effect of this choice on my Visa application.

Does putting a highly populous state will negatively effect the application?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Got an Invite on 15 Oct .... 65 Points .... Submitted EOI on 10th Oct ..... ANZSCO Code 2613-13


Congrats paul. I m waiting fr my turn with 60 points(261312).. Lts wt gonna happn in coming rounds.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

skmuneerahmed said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please post if anyone received invite for
> 
> ...


When u submit ur EOI. M 2 waiting fr my turn in same field. Eoi submittd on 15 aug.


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi ,
I have lodged my 189 application on 27th Sept 2012 and now my application status has been changed to application received from in progress. Does anybody know what does that mean?


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

harraj said:


> Hi ,
> I have lodged my 189 application on 27th Sept 2012 and now my application status has been changed to application received from in progress. Does anybody know what does that mean?


After a while it will change back to "In progress".


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> gauravchugh said:
> 
> 
> > I have a related question on top of this please
> ...


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> After a while it will change back to "In progress".


Thanks. Yes it did


----------



## Sarank (Oct 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Congrats paul. I m waiting fr my turn with 60 points(261312).. Lts wt gonna happn in coming rounds.


Hi

261311 (Analyst Programmer)-Code
60points
applied on Sept11

Waiting for the invitation.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys, firstly congrats to the ones who received the invitations, Well done!!!
Secondly, great initiative for posting this thread. 

I submitted the EOI on 16th september with 60 points. ANZSCO code -263111, Computer & Systems Engineer.
Hopefully do get an invitation by the end of this year.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have a doubt. I am waiting for State Sponsorship aproval, so can i also get an invite in EOI??

Please suggest. I am a little confused in this. As i thought if i had applied for SA SS under 190 visa category, then i need to have SA SS approval first and then i will get invite in skill select. Please can any one suggest??

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Have a question on documents to be uploaded

Have seen a few posts share info on what docs are required for uploading after paying the visa fee.

Does the application have a form listing all required documents in sequence with an upload button against each or do we just go ahead and upload docs in what ever order we prefer ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Have a question on documents to be uploaded
> 
> Have seen a few posts share info on what docs are required for uploading after paying the visa fee.
> 
> Does the application have a form listing all required documents in sequence with an upload button against each or do we just go ahead and upload docs in what ever order we prefer ?


On the same note, I do not see any one talk about uploading documents to support education claims - Degree certificates / Transcripts. 
If needed, what specific docs are expected ?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> andiamo said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone assist me with this please ?
> ...


----------



## skmuneerahmed (Oct 15, 2012)

Manii said:


> When u submit ur EOI. M 2 waiting fr my turn in same field. Eoi submittd on 15 aug.


I have submitted on July 20 2012


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> andiamo said:
> 
> 
> > unless your claiming points for partner skills, your CO won't ask for it. This is based from my experience.
> ...


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

opfian said:


> In 189 Visa application, they ask for Intended state of residence. What can be effect of this choice on my Visa application.
> 
> Does putting a highly populous state will negatively effect the application?


I dont think that should be any issue. if you are applying 189. as long as your application is valid; nothing shud stop you.

cheers


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

guys...
need urgent help.... 

i submitted my visa application under 189....and missed the link where i can upload the docs.. 
can anyone please share it with me?
also I am not sure of TRN no.....is it the same which we received during saving the online application???


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

can any one who has already lodged his/her visa and uploaded the docs tell
if we need to also attach the CV as we did for ACS after paying the fee.


Thanks


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

guys...
need urgent help.... 

i submitted my visa application under 189....and missed the link where i can upload the docs.. 
can anyone please share it with me?
also I am not sure of TRN no.....is it the same which we received during saving the online application???


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> can any one who has already lodged his/her visa and uploaded the docs tell
> if we need to also attach the CV as we did for ACS after paying the fee.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I had attached a CV


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

kkk said:


> guys...
> need urgent help....
> 
> i submitted my visa application under 189....and missed the link where i can upload the docs..
> ...


Have you been invited to apply? When you're invited, a button in skillselect will be activiated wherein you can apply and then upon several information a TRN will be generated (at page 4/17, you'll be asked to set the password). 

After all that, the upload button is at the right side of the page.


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

I got invitation..
even I lodged the application...but after taht my machine got restarted....so couldnt save any TRN or link.....

but while I was saving the online application...i have received TRN after 4th page,....that is with me....

but now....after lodging the application.... I am not able to login using that TRN.....
always getting Network error...or something that sort of....

Kindly help...


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

kkk said:


> I got invitation..
> even I lodged the application...but after taht my machine got restarted....so couldnt save any TRN or link.....
> 
> but while I was saving the online application...i have received TRN after 4th page,....that is with me....
> ...


Yesterday, evisa was down. If you were not able to set the password, are you able to start the process from skillselect?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> gauravchugh said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Can the Offer letter be used in lieu of the Appointment letter ?
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Page 21 of booklet 6. I can also tell you personally that my CO ask for copies of payslip, at most 4 each year.


Can you please share the link to the booklet you are referring to ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can you please share the link to the booklet you are referring to ?


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

i already lodged the application....and so not able to see any buttons on skill select page.....
when i try to go thru link "continue saved online application"... I am not able to login using the credentials......it always says network error or other errors.....


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone applied without crediting points for work experience?? (maybe if they don´t have 3+ years of work experience closely related to their nominated occupation)

If so, have you been asked to provide reference letters and payslips from previous employers?.

Thanks!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

In my EOI - I filled an incorrect date for skill assessment - (I filled the application start date instead of the date on which I received the result). I cant change now, because i have got EOI invited.. Will this be big problem ??


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

This is what DIAC says on their SkillSelect homepage

"Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?

No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.

If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents."

Since the 189, 190 are points based visa. I think you should not proceed with your application and wait for the EOI to be active again (after 60 days) to amend this information. Then wait for future rounds of invitation.




plutology said:


> In my EOI - I filled an incorrect date for skill assessment - (I filled the application start date instead of the date on which I received the result). I cant change now, because i have got EOI invited.. Will this be big problem ??


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone plz post the steps of 189 visa after getting invitation, I mean 16 or 17 steps to upload the documents ...Thnx in Advance and also can anyone guess my invitation date as I have submitted EOI on 10th Aug with 60 points as a Accountant...Cheers !


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

what should i present as the evidence of address in the form of 80? i am still living with my parents.


----------



## jasveer87 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
So which reference number did you put in the skill assessment part if you didnt had skill assessment as it is required in Eoi form.
Or you put wrong date by mistake?:confused2:


----------



## jasveer87 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> In my EOI - I filled an incorrect date for skill assessment - (I filled the application start date instead of the date on which I received the result). I cant change now, because i have got EOI invited.. Will this be big problem ??




Hi,
So which reference number did you put in the skill assessment part if you didnt had skill assessment as it is required in Eoi form.
Or you put wrong date by mistake?:confused2:


----------



## jasveer87 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry guys,i am new,just learning how to use this forum..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

buddi said:


> This is what DIAC says on their SkillSelect homepage
> 
> "Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> 
> ...


Hmm, of course I have no idea, but I kind of disagree. While providing accurate information is certainly important, a visa application will not be rejected on grounds of a typo or sth; unless incorrect claims, particularly point claims, have been made.

I assume that the date of the skills assessment does not affect its legitimacy, i.e. it hasn't expired or anything like that? In that case I would go ahead with the application but provide the correct date in the visa application form. If you cannot change that information in the application form, I would upload Form 1023 http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

If you are in any doubt you could also call (+61) 1300 364 613. I'm sure they'll tell you what to do.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Can anyone plz post the steps of 189 visa after getting invitation, I mean 16 or 17 steps to upload the documents ...Thnx in Advance and also can anyone guess my invitation date as I have submitted EOI on 10th Aug with 60 points as a Accountant...Cheers !


Hi,
you may want to check out the DIAC checklist for 189 (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf) or irshad's checklist in this threat (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-94.html)

Regarding your invitation date my guess is Nov 15 (if you're really lucky), Dec 1 (if you're unlucky) or any other date if I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

plutology said:


> In my EOI - I filled an incorrect date for skill assessment - (I filled the application start date instead of the date on which I received the result). I cant change now, because i have got EOI invited.. Will this be big problem ??


I don't think this should be any big issue..as long as you have claimed correct points and able to justify those by providing sufficient proofs.

Better call DIAC and explain them about this confusion. Hopefully they will understand and will process your application.

(Issue is when you claim wrong points in EOI and get invite based on those)


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

does anyone know what kind of document i should present as the evidence of address? for form 80


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

skmuneerahmed said:


> I have submitted on July 20 2012




Congrats to all friends who got invite with 60 point... still many of us are in queue with 60's ..did any one able to see the invite list for 1st and 15th October i think they haven't published the reports yet...


----------



## lokeshkumar234 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi experts can u pls update the last date of invitation for 60 points. Congrats for all the ones who have received it


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree with AnneChristina..

Even I had provided a different Test Ref reference number (from the confirmation receipt of IELTS) instead of the TRF number in the Test Results Form.
What I plan to do is, to put a cover letter and provide both the docs. As long as the data pertains to before submitting the EOI and you can prove it, I don't think there should be an issue.
Problem comes when you give any false info/info which you are unable to prove.

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

2nd July early morning


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

what kind of evidence documents can I provide if 2 of the companies that i worked for have

1. closed down
2. change company name

please help ..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Thnx 4 the reply but I am after 189 checklist not 190.


It's at http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## bhagat (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Got South Australia sponsorship and an invitation to apply with 60 points, submitted on 20th July. Occupation Code - 263112 (Network Administrator).


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Have a question on documents to be uploaded
> 
> Have seen a few posts share info on what docs are required for uploading after paying the visa fee.
> 
> ...



Guys, request your kind attention on the above queries please ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> andiamo said:
> 
> 
> > Can the Offer letter be used in lieu of the Appointment letter ?
> ...


----------



## lokeshkumar234 (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats bagat , how did u apply for sa sponsorship


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> andiamo said:
> 
> 
> > And if someone can provide inputs on these please ?
> ...


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys, request your kind attention on the above queries please ?


Normally for your education, DIAC will trust the assessment of the recognized assessing body for the profession you're applying for. Hence, they usually do not ask. The assessing body if your education is equivalent to a diploma, bachelors, or doctorate degree. If in case they ask, transcript, certificates of graduation, copy of diploma is enough evidence to support your claim.

The document you need to present is on the left section of your evisa page. click the link and you'll see the document you need to prepare. You can upload the documents in any order, the system will ask you what type of document or evidence is the file you're uploading.


----------



## sofabed (Oct 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> what kind of evidence documents can I provide if 2 of the companies that i worked for have
> 
> 1. closed down
> 2. change company name
> ...


This was the same case as mine, what I did was provide payslips and referral letter from my previous boss, signed by him, indicating my duties and responsibilities for the year that I worked there. Hope this helps!


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,

Apologies for barging into a group for which I am only aspiring as of now , but would appreciate if some one could tell if the score for ICT BA 241111 189 call came down till 65, I submitted EOI for IT BA on 15 oct,12 ( Pretty late than never anyways) , my score w/o ss is 65. Also applied for VIC SS recently the time for which is a long 12 weeks.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Folks,
> 
> Apologies for barging into a group for which I am only aspiring as of now , but would appreciate if some one could tell if the score for ICT BA 241111 189 call came down till 65, I submitted EOI for IT BA on 15 oct,12 ( Pretty late than never anyways) , my score w/o ss is 65. Also applied for VIC SS recently the time for which is a long 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


EOI invitations are just based on points; occupation comes into the picture only if the occupation ceiling for that profession is reached. As of now all 65 pointers are getting invited. You can expect your 189 invitation in the next round on 01 Nov, unless the occupation ceiling for your profession is reached (which has not as per the SkillSelect reports).

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely reply , honey to my ears  , hope it goes as you say.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Normally for your education, DIAC will trust the assessment of the recognized assessing body for the profession you're applying for. Hence, they usually do not ask. The assessing body if your education is equivalent to a diploma, bachelors, or doctorate degree. If in case they ask, transcript, certificates of graduation, copy of diploma is enough evidence to support your claim.
> 
> The document you need to present is on the left section of your evisa page. click the link and you'll see the document you need to prepare. You can upload the documents in any order, the system will ask you what type of document or evidence is the file you're uploading.


Thanks LittleBlueBoy, that was helpful. 

Also when we provide educational details on the eVisa app, would we also be required to key in details for Class 10, Class 12 study. Or would just Grad / Post grad will do ?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Grad/Post Grad would do . Didn't see them ask about 10 and 12 anywhere


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

plutology said:


> Why WA didnt approve any Sponsorship recently?
> 
> I am so worried about my application. They view my EOI on 17 Sept.. then gone quiet...
> 
> What happen ?


Hi,

Be cool mate,

its clearly mentioned in WA website that processing time for state sponsorship is 30 working days which means max of 6 weeks, usually it will be approved between 4-6 weeks.

Good luck


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I have submitted my Visa application and nnow waiting for CO allocation...

can I go ahead with following before CO allocation:

Medicals....
PCC for India
PCC for Australia....

I am not allocated with CO....but just to make process faster....I was thinking of getting above done before hand....

Any experience would be very helpful..

Thanks and Regards,
KKK


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

kkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application and nnow waiting for CO allocation...
> 
> ...



Yes...you can proceed with Medicals and PCC before CO allocation. For medicals you just need TRN number which you must have got while lodging VISA application.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

got the 189- invitation on 15 oct. applying on 22-oct


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Yes...you can proceed with Medicals and PCC before CO allocation. For medicals you just need TRN number which you must have got while lodging VISA application.


Hi Batman..

Thanks for the quick reply..... just wanted to confirm.....have you also done ur medicals and PCC before hand or you waiting for CO..?!?!?!

do let us know when u get CO.....so will get idea about lead time required for CO allocation....

1 more query....
can we attach multiple docs (say 4-5) as an evidence for 1 category??? I was not able to do so......and so wondering.... the application didnt threw any error....so was confused if we can upload multiple docs for there is a limit on that?


----------



## suffolktooz (Sep 17, 2012)

*Sons Passport*

Completed the online 190 visa application only to find my son's passport runs out in 9 months. It states that each passport should be valid for at least 6 months but then in the actual guidelines it states 2 years to cover you travelling on that actual passport.

My dilemma is do I submit my online 190 application with my sons current passport while I wait for the new one and then tell my CO when I get it of the new passport number or;
do I wait a max of 4 weeks for a new passport before submitting the 190 application?

My plan was to submit the 190 in the meantime and then inform the CO but I now read that you need to take your passport for the medicals which will be my sons current and not the new one as we want to submit the 190 asap. Would this cause problems?

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

kkk said:


> Hi Batman..
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply..... just wanted to confirm.....have you also done ur medicals and PCC before hand or you waiting for CO..?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Yes, I attached as many documents as I need to. The introduction paragraph of the checklist says that it is in our best interest to do so. [Just make sure that they are all relevant and you make sense (i.e. attach documents where you are actually claiming some points or need it for id purposes like a passport, etc. because if you don't make any sense, you might drive your co crazy ) ].Try using the attach documents tab on the top right hand corner fo the screen. That worked well for me.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

suffolktooz said:


> Completed the online 190 visa application only to find my son's passport runs out in 9 months. It states that each passport should be valid for at least 6 months but then in the actual guidelines it states 2 years to cover you travelling on that actual passport.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


You can apply with your son's current passport and in the mean time can apply for renew.... when Co will be allocated in 4-5 weeks time frame..... you can let CO know about the new passport and the circumstances.... there won't be any problem...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

kkk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application and nnow waiting for CO allocation...
> 
> ...


Is PCC in Australia mandatory for all. Or is it required only if you spent more than 12 months in Australia ?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,

Is it possible to update EOI later on to select a different visa subclass? 
In case I submit EOI with subclass 189 now, later on will it allow me to add visa subclass 190? 

Kindly advise. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to update EOI later on to select a different visa subclass?
> In case I submit EOI with subclass 189 now, later on will it allow me to add visa subclass 190?
> ...


Yes its possible.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Is PCC in Australia mandatory for all. Or is it required only if you spent more than 12 months in Australia ?



PCC need to be obtained from each country you and your family members have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years or, in the case of those younger than 26 years or age, since each person turned 16 years of age. 

See Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa 

(click on the 'after applying' and 'provide more info' tab and read the info under the heading 'Meet character requirements')


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


----------



## kkk (Sep 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can apply with your son's current passport and in the mean time can apply for renew.... when Co will be allocated in 4-5 weeks time frame..... you can let CO know about the new passport and the circumstances.... there won't be any problem...


hi mahajan..
frm ur signature..it seems that u have dne ur medicals...even before co allocation...can we do that..
also can we do pcc also before co allocation..


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Yes...you can proceed with Medicals and PCC before CO allocation. For medicals you just need TRN number which you must have got while lodging VISA application.


Hi Batman 

Can you give an idea that which forms are required to be attached for 189 application? Shall we attach them now or wait for CO? I have lodged my application on 18 October. Waiting for CO currently.

Also, any idea how much funds should we show in our statements in the application.

1 last question:

Any tentative idea about the time taken to get the CO?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*FBI record check*



agandi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Its called _FBI record check_, you have to send your Finger prints & SS to FBI along with a $18 money order per person, wait for about 1.5 months, and they will mail you a letter mentioning something like "No Arrest Record Found" given everything was alright.

Now the question is "Where to get your Fingerprinting done ?" I think US Embassy in New Delhi can give you the best answer. Just call or email them. Get their contact details from US Embassy, New Delhi website. 

Hope it helps .... 

I am in exactly opposite position ..... I am in the US and wants to get a PCC from India. The problem is my home in India is locked, so when the cops visit my home, there won't be anyone there to answer any questions and to give them something for Chai-Pani. Hope you understand.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Scanned Copies of Original are Acceptable*



fly_aus said:


> A certified copy of the original would be fine. Not read anywhere regarding scanning the color copy. heard that its also accepted.
> 
> My safe bet would be to go by what they say . Scan and upload a certified copy of the original.


Check out this page ....... 

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/further-information.htm

Hope it will clarify your doubts .....

I am also copy and pasting the relevant details from DIAC website below ....

_Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application._


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Yes, Possible, But ....*



kavitapatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to update EOI later on to select a different visa subclass?
> In case I submit EOI with subclass 189 now, later on will it allow me to add visa subclass 190?
> ...


Yes, Possible, But please note that your "Priority Date" will change as well. 

For example, if you initially submitted your EOI on 1st Sep, then you updated it on 30th Sep, then your "Priority Date or EOI Submission Date" will become 30th Sep. 

Remember if 2 applicants have same points, then DIAC use the "Date EOI Submitted" to break the tie, the applicant who applied first will get the invite first.

*Source*: migrationblog.immi.gov.au/2012/06/18/why-you-should-submit-an-eoi-on-1-july-2012

_Check our Miranda's reply to Rahul K_

It is also worth noting that once you receive an invite, your EOI gets locked for 2 months, means no changes/updates allowed during that period.

In my own experience, select all the Visa Options (189, 190, 489 ....) available and that apply to you, that is what I did. There is no harm. And I already received an invite for 189. And don't worry, states (most not all) will not sponsor you that easily especially when they know there are so many applicants paying them money to sponsor them.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*189 Documents Checklist*



rizwig said:


> Hi Batman
> 
> Can you give an idea that which forms are required to be attached for 189 application? Shall we attach them now or wait for CO? I have lodged my application on 18 October. Waiting for CO currently.
> 
> ...


Hope it helps....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Hmmm..... Hard to say ....*



plutology said:


> In my EOI - I filled an incorrect date for skill assessment - (I filled the application start date instead of the date on which I received the result). I cant change now, because i have got EOI invited.. Will this be big problem ??


Its kinda risky, hard to say how lenient DIAC is ? They may say that you filed EOI too early to get in line early. BTW, when did you actually submitted your EOI ? After your received your +ve assessment or before the +ve assessment.

If you submitted your EOI on a _date _that is *after *the +ve assessment _date_, then I don't think they will have any problems. But if its not the case then it's a 3 grands gamble.

Hope it helps ....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*You can, but not necessary*



gauravchugh said:


> can any one who has already lodged his/her visa and uploaded the docs tell
> if we need to also attach the CV as we did for ACS after paying the fee.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I didn't submitted my CV to ACS, nor they requested. I already got a +ve assessment from ACS. I have also lodged my 189 Visa application, paid 3 grands, but didn't uploaded my CV, *I am not sure what purpose it will serve.... ?*


Your experience letters & positive assessment will prove your Work Experience.
Your Degrees will prove your Education level.
Your IELTS TRF will prove your English capability.
Your passport or Birth certificate will prove your Age.
Your Police Clearance will prove your character.
Your medical exam will prove your health.
What else ???

Remember when dealing with Governments or Bureaucracy, never over-say something or over-submit docs ..... sometimes it can backfire. If they need anything extra they will ask you. Don't overwhelm them with docs .... It can irritate/annoy them.

Source: My own experience ....

Hope this helps ....


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

HI Paul,

A little confusion here , 

I just updated my EOI and resubmitted it yesterday , it still shows date of submission as 15 OCt (the original submission date) and date in effect also 15 oct. I just changed my employment dates (DIdnt touch the checkboxes for visa classes). Not sure where does the concept of priority date comes in ?

Thanks

Varun


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Work Experience Proof*



shachi said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I was granted an invitation on the 15th of October to apply for visa subclass 189.
> 
> ...


I think the best way to convince DIAC about your work experience is to get the experience accessed through assessment agency, which in your case is ACS. Also pointed out by DIAC on this page ....

immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-189/#skilled-employment

under the points tab ....

I am copy and pasting the relevant text here ....

_The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. *The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*_

But as you said, if you are not claiming any points relating to Work-Experience, they will not ask. You have nothing to worry. They rarely ask for anything that is not related to your case. They are already too busy.

Hope this helps ....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

varunynr said:


> HI Paul,
> 
> A little confusion here ,
> 
> ...


Yes, there was some confusion here. You are right, there is nothing mentioned about "Priority Dates" on DIAC website, but if you check out SkillSelect Blog which is also run and managed by DIAC, you will get an idea.

Please, check this out ....

Source: The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog

Check out Miranda's reply to Rahul K replied on June 25, 2012 at 8:02 am

When you get to the page do a quick search on _Rahul_, and you will see the reply ....

I am copy and pasting the relevant text here ....

_You are ranked firstly by points score and then by time you submitted your EOI or *last updated your EOI* causing your points score or visa eligibility to change._

So it looks like priority dates change if the updates you did, change your overall score as well, but if the score remains the same, the dates remains the same. In your case, I think the score didn't changed, so did the dates. So you need not worry.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> On the same note, I do not see any one talk about uploading documents to support education claims - Degree certificates / Transcripts.
> If needed, what specific docs are expected ?



I think, to support "Education" and "Work Experience" claims, the *primary document* that DIAC is looking for is the "*Assessment Letter*" from the Assessment Agency.

Because an assessment agency also verifies your _education/degrees_ as well as _work experience_. DIAC gives more weightage to this particular document to verify your Education and Experience claims than any other document. This is especially true of ACS.

Check out ..... Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

under the points tab check click "Educational qualifications" link

I am copy and pasting the relevant text here ....

_The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any *qualifications *earned outside Australia are of a standard that is *comparable *to the relevant Australian qualification._

Same is true for "Work Experience" 

I am copy and pasting the relevant text here ....

_The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your *skilled employment experience*. *The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*_

Hope this helps ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Yes, there was some confusion here. You are right, there is nothing mentioned about "Priority Dates" on DIAC website, but if you check out SkillSelect Blog which is also run and managed by DIAC, you will get an idea.
> 
> Please, check this out ....
> 
> ...


Just to add to this post; if you add an additional visa subclass you will have two different date of effects; one for visa subclass 189 which you selected earlier and which remains unchanged, and a new date for the 190.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> Yes i got it yesterday and ad per ack letter application date is 3rd oct only..expectinh CO by nov first week..fingers crossed..


CO Allocated yesterday. Requested for Form 80 and PCC...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> CO Allocated yesterday. Requested for Form 80 and PCC...



that's lightnening Fast :clap2: ! in less than 3 weeks ?

did u do MEDs


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

Harini

Have you got your PCC from US? one quick question, when we send the courier to FBI, should we put anything like prepaid envelope or something like that? Just wondering whether FBI would do a international courier?

Thanks in Advance.



HariniAnandhan said:


> Check this link:
> 
> FBI — Criminal Background Check
> 
> ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> Harini
> 
> Have you got your PCC from US? one quick question, when we send the courier to FBI, should we put anything like prepaid envelope or something like that? Just wondering whether FBI would do a international courier?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Just applied for FBI clearance today. You only need to send 1. The application form, 2. The credit card payment form, and 3. The fingerprint card (ideally send 2 cards, just in case a fingerprint gets screwed up). No need to add anything else; they will send it back worldwide.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

CO allocation is it based also on occupation?


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> CO Allocated yesterday. Requested for Form 80 and PCC...


wow!!!! wonderful...in 3 weeks time..good luck with rest of the processing


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Just to add to this post; if you add an additional visa subclass you will have two different date of effects; one for visa subclass 189 which you selected earlier and which remains unchanged, and a new date for the 190.


Hi,
Do you think adding 186,189,190,489, all four of them, is too much that might possibly affect 189&190 negatively?
I am waiting on the latter two subtypes and am considering removing the other 2.


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> CO allocation is it based also on occupation?


I guess so!!

HariniAnandhan: For which job code have you applied for 189?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

I also think is based also on occupation. My occupation is mechanical engineer, visa lodged on 3rd October and still waiting for CO.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> Do you think adding 186,189,190,489, all four of them, is too much that might possibly affect 189&190 negatively?
> I am waiting on the latter two subtypes and am considering removing the other 2.


Nopes ..... Instead you will give yourself "peace of mind"  by maximizing your PR chances. This is what everyone should do to maximize their PR chances, unless they have very specific reasons to select any particular visa type. 

In my own experience, select all the Visa Options (189, 190, 489, 186 ....) available and that apply to you, that is what I did. There is no harm. And I already received an invite for 189. And don't worry, states (most not all) will not sponsor you that easily, especially when they know there are so many applicants paying them money to sponsor them. Some states also have strict financial requirements which are not easy to fulfill without breaking the bank. Some states want atleast IELTS 7.0 in all 4 modules (for certain jobs), which is again not easy to fulfill for all applicants.

Getting invitation from a Company ..... too difficult, unless the HR manager of that company know you personally, or you are a University Topper/Gold Medalist .... 

So most probably, in spite of selecting so many different visas, you will most probably receive only a 189 invite.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

fivetd said:


> I also think is based also on occupation. My occupation is mechanical engineer, visa lodged on 3rd October and still waiting for CO.


Just checked HariniAnandhan signature...his was for Business Analyst...and got in 3 weeks time..

There's another guy on this forum waiting for 4+ weeks. So should be dependent on job code/occupation.

Lets hope that they stick to "within 5 weeks" timelines..so should get by first week on Nov.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Its kinda risky, hard to say how lenient DIAC is ? They may say that you filed EOI too early to get in line early. BTW, when did you actually submitted your EOI ? After your received your +ve assessment or before the +ve assessment.
> 
> If you submitted your EOI on a _date _that is *after *the +ve assessment _date_, then I don't think they will have any problems. But if its not the case then it's a 3 grands gamble.
> 
> Hope it helps ....


Yes, I agree to that.. the first thing that they will check would be the EOI submission date.. If all your proofs are < = EOI submission date, then I think they will consider..


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

lodged 27th sep.......civil engineer ------ no co yet.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Batman1982 said:


> wow!!!! wonderful...in 3 weeks time..good luck with rest of the processing


Thanks....but unfortunately I am having issues with the FBI PCC .

I had sent the request for FBI PCC on 17-Sep-12 and last week my card was used by FBI for charging and it got declined due to error in the bank system. I had to fax my card details again and it seems that my request will take 3 more weeks to start processing.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

thewall said:


> that's lightnening Fast :clap2: ! in less than 3 weeks ?
> 
> did u do MEDs


Yes...I did my meds on 13-Oct-12


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Hope it helps....


Hey.. thanks a lot for the reply.. I cannot find form 1393 mentioned in the 189 checklist. Any idea from where we can fill that? At DIAC website, I have seen all the forms but 1393 is not present there


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Thanks....but unfortunately I am having issues with the FBI PCC .
> 
> I had sent the request for FBI PCC on 17-Sep-12 and last week my card was used by FBI for charging and it got declined due to error in the bank system. I had to fax my card details again and it seems that my request will take 3 more weeks to start processing.


Oh gosh, that really sucks! Did they tell you that it would delay the process by 3 weeks? That's kind of odd.
I just applied for my PCC from 4 different countries... I really hope I won't experience such a hick-up...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Yes...I did my meds on 13-Oct-12


Hi HariniAnandhan,

Could you please share your CO' team number and initials?

Thank you!


----------



## Batman1982 (Sep 10, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hey.. thanks a lot for the reply.. I cannot find form 1393 mentioned in the 189 checklist. Any idea from where we can fill that? At DIAC website, I have seen all the forms but 1393 is not present there


This is just you online application...nothing additional...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh gosh, that really sucks! Did they tell you that it would delay the process by 3 weeks? That's kind of odd.
> I just applied for my PCC from 4 different countries... I really hope I won't experience such a hick-up...


Yes...I did inform my CO that it would take 4 weeks to submit the FBI PCC...apart from that I have submitted all docs requested...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

v190 said:


> Hi HariniAnandhan,
> 
> Could you please share your CO' team number and initials?
> 
> Thank you!


Team 4...initials: CJ


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*From and To dates of educatiion*

Engineering mates out there, confused on what needs to go in for From and To dates of bachelor degree earned.

Should we use the 8th semester marks sheet date or the degree earned date as the end date ? 

Start dates being tentative, can they be marked as the 1st of June of a given year or could we back trace 6 months from the 1st semester marks sheet date instead

If we use the dates on the degree certificate instead of the 8th sem marks sheet date, the duration of the course comes up to 4.5 years. Would this be considered abnormal ?

Advise please


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh gosh, that really sucks! Did they tell you that it would delay the process by 3 weeks? That's kind of odd.
> I just applied for my PCC from 4 different countries... I really hope I won't experience such a hick-up...


By any chance have you applied for New Zealand? I stayed in New Zealand for couple of years and when I read some of the NZ immigration sites, they mentioned that it is not required for Australia.



*"
3.If your application is for a visa to travel overseas or apply for citizenship in another country, please attach a coversheet stating you will require the result to be on original letterhead with ink signature. 
Note: This is NOT required for Australia.

"*
Any ideas?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

godwin1980 said:


> By any chance have you applied for New Zealand? I stayed in New Zealand for couple of years and when I read some of the NZ immigration sites, they mentioned that it is not required for Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, haven't applied for NZ police clearance, but I think the statement "This is not required for Australia" only refers to the cover letter, i.e. for the Australian visa your police clearance does not need to be "on original letterhead with ink signature". I think you are still required to provide a PCC from NZ.


----------



## godwin1980 (May 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, haven't applied for NZ police clearance, but I think the statement "This is not required for Australia" only refers to the cover letter, i.e. for the Australian visa your police clearance does not need to be "on original letterhead with ink signature". I think you are still required to provide a PCC from NZ.


Thanks Anne, that makes sense. Now need to rush for one more country for PCC.


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi 
Congratulations for 190 invitation
could you possible to tell me whats your IELTS score?
and also whats your point for 190 visa?

wish succeed


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I really disappointed to achieve necessary IELTS score!
could you possible to tell me how did you this:
IELTS L9 R8.5 W8 S8.5 

I don't know what books should I read? especially for W?
Kindly advise,


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys, request your kind attention on the above queries please ?


Dear friend,
could you advise me how to get such a IELTS score?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Can anyone log on to e-visa? I am trying for sometime now and still no luck. Also I am not browsing anything while I wait to connect.
...?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*National Identity documents on 189 appln*

*Question : Does the applicant have National Identity Documents ?
*

1.Cannot use Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate since they do not carry national endorsements.

2. Passport is not listed in the dropdown

3. As an Indian national the only available options I have are Driving License / PAN card 
But Driving License / PAN card do not have Given Names / Family name format which is mandatory on the form.

With the options on hand, I decided to select Other from the dropdown and provide my Passport particulars instead.

Guys who have completed the app, can you please suggest if this would be ok, or if this needs to be handled differently ?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Can anyone log on to e-visa? I am trying for sometime now and still no luck. Also I am not browsing anything while I wait to connect.
> ...?


I managed to log in again but this time once I log in, there is a red banner which says that the system is temporarily our of service due to system problems, therefore upload of docs is not possible. I can only view my TRN number, name and application status, but that's it. I guess we'll have to have for their IT guys to fix the system.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Engineering mates out there, confused on what needs to go in for From and To dates of bachelor degree earned.
> 
> Should we use the 8th semester marks sheet date or the degree earned date as the end date ?
> 
> ...


As you know "Start Dates" are tentative 

This is what I did .....

I checked my Degree issued date .... I counted 24 months back and used that as the start date for my Masters Degree.

You can do this for any other degree ....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> *Question : Does the applicant have National Identity Documents ?
> *
> 
> 1.Cannot use Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate since they do not carry national endorsements.
> ...


What about Voter-Id card ? I think its considered a National ID document.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> *Question : Does the applicant have National Identity Documents ?
> *
> 
> 1.Cannot use Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate since they do not carry national endorsements.
> ...



Birt Certs never carry a national endorsement for any country - but it can be used as a national id if you got your nationality by birth - and more importantly, it is widely accepted as an id for flying purposes. Remember that that part of the online form is important to ensure that you could board an aircraft, so I did put it there in my form AND uploaded the birth cert on evisa. The co will guide from there on as he has the uploaded copy to view from. That may be one way to go about it.


----------



## sim187 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys!

Im new to the forum and really appreciate the amount of information sharing! and intend to share my experiences too.

Ive also recieved the EOI and have lodged the application, the application status is "in progress" and leads to the page where I have to upload documents.

My question is:
1: In uploading documents are they supposed to be scanned original copies of scanned certified copies, (here in saudi to get a certified cope from the australian embassy costs $30 per sheet, ill end up spending a fortune).
2: For verification of Age is the passport suitable? or the original birth certificate (Ive got all in Arabic since i and my children are born in saudi) do I have to get it translated and then certified copy and then upload?
3: For the proof of marriage, on my wifes passport it my name is mentioned as the husband, would that be enough or I would need translated certified copy of the marriage contract which again is in a different language.


I would appreciate if you guys can help on this...




ACS:27/05/2012 | ACS +ve: 15/082012 | IELTS: 01/09/2012 | EOI:14/09/2012 |189 Invite (65 Points): 15/10/2012 | Application Lodged: 09/10/2011 | App Acknowledgement: 11/10/2012 | Health Check: 11/10/2012


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> What about Voter-Id card ? I think its considered a National ID document.


Well agree, but it boils down to providing details *exactly *as on the reference document as the e-visa app says.

Neither my Birth Certificate, nor the Driver's license nor the PAN card or the Voter's ID for that matter has data in Given Name / SurName format. 
And as noted earlier cannot skip the Surname field, since its mandatory on the form

So wondering if I can provide my passport details again (Type of document = Other) and leave it to the case officer to assess. Thoughts ?


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

andiamo said:


> *Question : Does the applicant have National Identity Documents ?
> *
> 
> 1.Cannot use Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate since they do not carry national endorsements.
> ...


Hi andiamo,

India does not have any national identity document and therefore one needs to say no. I have mentioned No to this question in my application form. I have applied for 190 visa.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
sydney1975


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

URGENT HELP NEEDED, i just got an email from my case officer. i got the invitation on 15th september based on 65 points. i lodged my application on 27 th september. now he says that you have calimed on your INVITATION LETTER ( it was not my claim. that was the point that system calculated for me based on the information that i provided for them on EOI and in entered the same information for my application ) you have 65 points but now i see that you only have 60 points. then your application will be refused if you dont provide any document that shows me how you have calimed 65 points? what should i do now? it wasnt my fault. i didnt calculate the points and now i see that it is 60 points. i dont know how they calculated and there is no difference between EOI and my evidences on my application.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Could you break down what you claimed for points then people here would understand your situation and give advice. 





barhes said:


> URGENT HELP NEEDED, i just got an email from my case officer. i got the invitation on 15th september based on 65 points. i lodged my application on 27 th september. now he says that you have calimed on your INVITATION LETTER ( it was not my claim. that was the point that system calculated for me based on the information that i provided for them on EOI and in entered the same information for my application ) you have 65 points but now i see that you only have 60 points. then your application will be refused if you dont provide any document that shows me how you have calimed 65 points? what should i do now? it wasnt my fault. i didnt calculate the points and now i see that it is 60 points. i dont know how they calculated and there is no difference between EOI and my evidences on my application.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> URGENT HELP NEEDED, i just got an email from my case officer. i got the invitation on 15th september based on 65 points. i lodged my application on 27 th september. now he says that you have calimed on your INVITATION LETTER ( it was not my claim. that was the point that system calculated for me based on the information that i provided for them on EOI and in entered the same information for my application ) you have 65 points but now i see that you only have 60 points. then your application will be refused if you dont provide any document that shows me how you have calimed 65 points? what should i do now? it wasnt my fault. i didnt calculate the points and now i see that it is 60 points. i dont know how they calculated and there is no difference between EOI and my evidences on my application.


Check your EoI once more. The most common mistake made is answering yes to the question "Education: Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" The system answered that question by default with yes and you had to actively change it to no.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

I think Aadhar card just filled the national ID void in India. In case u have one , you may use that.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear Anne,
I just did that mistake and wrongfully got 5 extra marks (which I willfully ignored happily thinking of higher score) Unfortunately that meant another 60 days of blocked EOI but I created another EOI in parallel which is open now.

The wordings for the the education question is very confusing.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Check your EoI once more. The most common mistake made is answering yes to the question "Education: Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?" The system answered that question by default with yes and you had to actively change it to no.


Education Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No i checked it. it is my answer. i've got 15 points for bachelor's degree, 10 for english, 5 for work and 30 for age. it is right but it is what i have written in my eoi too. i dont know why the system has calculated 65 and now i am facing this problem.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Hi andiamo,
> 
> India does not have any national identity document and therefore one needs to say no. I have mentioned No to this question in my application form. I have applied for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


Sydney1975 / Varunnyr,

If you noted, we have an option to choose Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate / Driver's license if you mark YES for this question.

My concern is, why say NO when you indeed have a GOI endorsed document that can indeed be used as a National Identity Document.

The larger question though remains on how to fill in Given Name / Surname combination if we select one of these. None of these use this format.

What would be wrong in again providing Passport details which I do not see a reason why should not serve the purpose. Confused badly :confused2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> Education Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No i checked it. it is my answer. i've got 15 points for bachelor's degree, 10 for english, 5 for work and 30 for age. it is right but it is what i have written in my eoi too. i dont know why the system has calculated 65 and now i am facing this problem.


Do you have the print-out of your Eoi? I would suggest you give it to someone to look at it with fresh eyes and calculate your claims manually.
Once you have double, triple, quadruple checked it and all claims are correct I would suggest you send your CO an email and attach your EoI.
If you can find a mistake I would send the CO an email and explain that you made an honest mistake. No idea how lenient they would be though...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Dear Anne,
> I just did that mistake and wrongfully got 5 extra marks (which I willfully ignored happily thinking of higher score) Unfortunately that meant another 60 days of blocked EOI but I created another EOI in parallel which is open now.
> 
> The wordings for the the education question is very confusing.
> ...


Glad you found it before applying; though the lost time def sucks...


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

barhes said:


> Education Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? No i checked it. it is my answer. i've got 15 points for bachelor's degree, 10 for english, 5 for work and 30 for age. it is right but it is what i have written in my eoi too. i dont know why the system has calculated 65 and now i am facing this problem.


Hi there,
Isn't it possible the 5 points to be granted for a State Sponsorship? Have you applied for a SS anyway?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

gmcom said:


> Hi there,
> Isn't it possible the 5 points to be granted for a State Sponsorship? Have you applied for a SS anyway?


no. i never did it. i am pretty confused. i am sure it is their mistake.


----------



## gmcom (Oct 16, 2012)

barhes said:


> no. i never did it. i am pretty confused. i am sure it is their mistake.


I see! Strange! 
I have no more assumptions, sorry! 
Good luck!


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Do you have the print-out of your Eoi? I would suggest you give it to someone to look at it with fresh eyes and calculate your claims manually.
> Once you have double, triple, quadruple checked it and all claims are correct I would suggest you send your CO an email and attach your EoI.
> If you can find a mistake I would send the CO an email and explain that you made an honest mistake. No idea how lenient they would be though...


i read it 10 times. sb else read it too. i just sent an email to this case officer, explaining all this story. i dont know what happens. it is for one month that i am gathering these info, costing a lot for translation of documents and putting a lot of time for uploading them and the last but not the least, the amount of money i paid for this application.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I would second to Anne. I think you need to check very carefully again the print out from the EOI when you submitted it line by line. If your answer is "yes" in any of the following, you will get 5 more points from the system

- Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

- Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

- Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?

- Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills




barhes said:


> no. i never did it. i am pretty confused. i am sure it is their mistake.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Sydney1975 / Varunnyr,
> 
> If you noted, we have an option to choose Birth Certificate / Marriage Certificate / Driver's license if you mark YES for this question.
> 
> ...


andiamo,

Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate are identity documents but they are not national documents which are mandatory to have. For eg a PAN card which is mandatory to have for filing taxes. Right now the only card which can be termed as a national identity card is Aadhar card, but it's not been declared as a national identity card yet by India and also its not yet mandatory to apply for the Aadhar card. Its still a test pilot project.

So my suggestion to you would be to select No as the answer like I have done in my application. I also got it confirmed by a friend who has been granted a visa couple of weeks ago even he had selected No as the answer.

Do let us know what you finally decide to select as your answer 

All the best!!

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

EOI Applied : 7 -oct | NSW applied : 15th OCT | IELTS : 7 | Applied for : Dev. Programmer |Points 60| Visa Class applied : 189/190 |

Dear All,

Today I got an invite for NSW for SS and same is reflecting in my Skillset login also.

As per the communication received , I need to apply within 60 days.

If somebody can answer for below, It will be grateful,

> In communication by Skill set department, Indicative Points test score : 65 is shown. It means they already have added +5 to my 60 or by any mistake i have wrote 65 to them somewhere?
> What should be next step from me, after accepting this invite and what prerequisite I should have including finances.
> This invite means that I don't need to worry about my 189 visa anymore..


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> andiamo,
> 
> Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate are identity documents but they are not national documents which are mandatory to have. For eg a PAN card which is mandatory to have for filing taxes. Right now the only card which can be termed as a national identity card is Aadhar card, but it's not been declared as a national identity card yet by India and also its not yet mandatory to apply for the Aadhar card. Its still a test pilot project.
> 
> ...



Cool mate, thanks a ton for the reaffirming confirmation. I completely agree with your contention surrounding National Identity Documents. 

I was only worried to not knowingly select NO and later be questioned by the authorities on why I did not prefer to disclose details of the Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate etc etc....

Since you have a confirmed case of a visa granted with a NO, I oblige and go ahead as suggested. Good luck and cheers !


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

barhes said:


> no. i never did it. i am pretty confused. i am sure it is their mistake.


Did you just mention you checked YES for client meeting Australian study requirements ?

Here's what SkillSelect quotes :
_One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian Study Requirement_

Not sure why you selected this


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Cool mate, thanks a ton for the reaffirming confirmation. I completely agree with your contention surrounding National Identity Documents.
> 
> I was only worried to not knowingly select NO and later be questioned by the authorities on why I did not prefer to disclose details of the Driver's License, Voter's card, birth certificate etc etc....
> 
> Since you have a confirmed case of a visa granted with a NO, I oblige and go ahead as suggested. Good luck and cheers !


andiamo,

Just to clarify that I have selected No to the question you had referenced and my visa application is still under process. However one of my online friend has got his visa granted couple of weeks ago and he confirmed that he had selected No for that question. This is just to clarify any misinterpretations if any.

Unfortunately I am not able to set my signature yet and therefore am not able to update my timelines.

My timelines are:
*ACS:* 08/03/12; *IELTS:* 04/08/12; *EOI Submitted: *29/08/12; *NSW SS Lodged:* 07/09/12; *NSW SS Granted:* 13/09/12; *Invitation to apply for 190:* 14/09/12; *190 Lodged:* 08/10/2012; *Medicals Done: *05/10/2012; *PCC Done:* 19/10/2012; *Medicals Finalized:* 25/10/2012;* CO:* ??


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

buddi said:


> I would second to Anne. I think you need to check very carefully again the print out from the EOI when you submitted it line by line. If your answer is "yes" in any of the following, you will get 5 more points from the system
> 
> - Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
> 
> ...


Does your assessment says your education is equivalent to bachelors degree? They based this on AQF.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> i read it 10 times. sb else read it too. i just sent an email to this case officer, explaining all this story. i dont know what happens. it is for one month that i am gathering these info, costing a lot for translation of documents and putting a lot of time for uploading them and the last but not the least, the amount of money i paid for this application.


Well, I really hope it was a technical glitch. Good luck & please keep us posted


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

barhes said:


> URGENT HELP NEEDED, i just got an email from my case officer. i got the invitation on 15th september based on 65 points. i lodged my application on 27 th september. now he says that you have calimed on your INVITATION LETTER ( it was not my claim. that was the point that system calculated for me based on the information that i provided for them on EOI and in entered the same information for my application ) you have 65 points but now i see that you only have 60 points. then your application will be refused if you dont provide any document that shows me how you have calimed 65 points? what should i do now? it wasnt my fault. i didnt calculate the points and now i see that it is 60 points. i dont know how they calculated and there is no difference between EOI and my evidences on my application.


Barhes, It is true that the points are calculated by the System. But the Points are calculated based on your replies to their questions. You may have mistakenly selected something that you didn't really intended to. We know there are some glitches in their system, but as far as calculating points is concerned, we haven't seen any.

The best way now for you to proceed (if you have already paid 3 grands) is *politely *explain to them that you selected something (whatever that option was) by mistake, you didn't do it on purpose, and it was a genuine mistake. Mistakes do happen, after all we are all humans.

You will never win if you insist/argue its their mistake or system's mistake. I hate to say this, always remember we are dealing with government and bureaucracy here.

Hope this helps .....


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

barhes said:


> i read it 10 times. sb else read it too. i just sent an email to this case officer, explaining all this story. i dont know what happens. it is for one month that i am gathering these info, costing a lot for translation of documents and putting a lot of time for uploading them and the last but not the least, the amount of money i paid for this application.


Here's some area to check aside from what was mentioned.
1) you might have said Yes to partner skills? 
2) you might have said yes to AU employment


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Dear Anne,
> I just did that mistake and wrongfully got 5 extra marks (which I willfully ignored happily thinking of higher score) Unfortunately that meant another 60 days of blocked EOI but I created another EOI in parallel which is open now.
> 
> The wordings for the the education question is very confusing.
> ...



I am planning to submit my application today and getting jittery after seeing these posts

Have got an invite for the 189 on Sep 15 with 70 points. System calculated points for Age at the time of invite as 30. 

In the subsequent fortnight I turned a year older and my current age points claim stands at 25.

Would that be construed as a mismatch and result in the CO raising flags in future.

There is nothing much I could do about it and am banking on the fact that I have 60 days per DIAC rules to lodge my Visa.

Advise please if you foresee this to be a problem


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I am planning to submit my application today and getting jittery after seeing these posts
> 
> Have got an invite for the 189 on Sep 15 with 70 points. System calculated points for Age at the time of invite as 30.
> 
> ...


You must prove your points as of the date of invitation, so you have nothing to worry about! 

And btw, I understand your concerns... I also went back once more and checked my points after reading this stuff here...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Need help on Passport*

Hello Everyone,

I got the Invite for 189 on September 15th, I have not yet filed my Visa Application.
My passport is about to expire on Jan 2013, so I have got the new passport issued ( New passport number).

My IELTS and the EOI has my Old Passport Number, So how do I go about submitting the Visa. Will the IELTS result be Void since it has old passport Number ?

Also in the EOI it does not allow me to modify my passport Number so How can I go ahead and submit my Application.

The Same scenario applies for my wife ( migrating with me as dependent), Even she has got a new passport ( Change of Address)

Your response would be highly appreciated.

Regards
RK


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the Invite for 189 on September 15th, I have not yet filed my Visa Application.
> My passport is about to expire on Jan 2013, so I have got the new passport issued ( New passport number).
> ...



It won't affefct your IELTS because they have your photo (I assume you haven't changed much), DOB, etc - i.e. there are other forms of id that will support it - and immigration would understand if you mentioned it to them that you've changed your passport. 

You just need to call immigration to ask if you need to write a cover letter to explain that you've changed your passport.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It won't affefct your IELTS because they have your photo (I assume you haven't changed much), DOB, etc - i.e. there are other forms of id that will support it - and immigration would understand if you mentioned it to them that you've changed your passport.
> 
> You just need to call immigration to ask if you need to write a cover letter to explain that you've changed your passport.


There is no change in any personal particulars.. The New passport also mentions the Old Passport Number..

So I hope this would prove as evidence that why I needed to get the New passport right..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> There is no change in any personal particulars.. The New passport also mentions the Old Passport Number..
> 
> So I hope this would prove as evidence that why I needed to get the New passport right..


Oh, yes ... do ensure that you upload your passport photo onto evisa as well - if immigration can see that the passport photo and the photo in the IELTS look the same, that's one additional way of identifying that the IELTS report belongs to you.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Oh, yes ... do ensure that you upload your passport photo onto evisa as well - if immigration can see that the passport photo and the photo in the IELTS look the same, that's one additional way of identifying that the IELTS report belongs to you.


Just go ahead n file visa... You can mention new passport number.... Ur passport bio page has old passport no. Mentioned on it.... U can play more by giving change of circumstances form... U can mention the reason for enter passport numbers other than given earlier....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## maxLIFE (Feb 2, 2012)

We have the same issue and have to send on Form 956 and scan the page of the new passport to the Case Officer. 

We were also strongly advised by our consultant to get this done before any Meds are finalised.

Hope this helps,

maxLIFE


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello

Can someone guide me about the forms which we need to upload with the documents for 189 subclass? is form 80 required? or any other form numbers that need to be filled? 
I am waiting for case officer .. Filled my application on 18th October.

Thanks.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone guide me about the forms which we need to upload with the documents for 189 subclass? is form 80 required? or any other form numbers that need to be filled?
> I am waiting for case officer .. Filled my application on 18th October.
> ...


Just follow the instructions in the checklist at http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Form 80 not required UNLESS the CO asks for it. You'll have to wait for your CO to get an answer for that one.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Wohoo! After about 3 weeks of technical difficulties I was finally able to submit my application :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! After about 3 weeks of technical difficulties I was finally able to submit my application :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congrats....
That means, skillselect technical issues were resolved or still it is having intermittent issues...
I got all the docs ready... I am planning to submit it but noticed in the skillselect home page it is mentioned as they are having difficulties.......


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

antonyvkj said:


> Congrats....
> That means, skillselect technical issues were resolved or still it is having intermittent issues...
> I got all the docs ready... I am planning to submit it but noticed in the skillselect home page it is mentioned as they are having difficulties.......


Thank you! 
I submitted all documents except the PCC which I don't have yet. Didn't experience any technical issues. And I had read that some people uploaded documents that then "disappeared", so I went back and checked once more, and everything's there...


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! After about 3 weeks of technical difficulties I was finally able to submit my application :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:



Congrats AnneChristina!! You can now relax for a few days and hope to get a CO assigned to your application within 15-20 days. Good luck!!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Congrats AnneChristina!! You can now relax for a few days and hope to get a CO assigned to your application within 15-20 days. Good luck!!


Hey sydney. Hop u doing well. Can u tel me whn we applied fr state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post aftr dey receivd our app?? Its been 4 days i hav sent my app bt did get nuthng. Jst worried abt my app.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Congrats AnneChristina!! You can now relax for a few days and hope to get a CO assigned to your application within 15-20 days. Good luck!!


Thank you! Feels soo amazing to have reached this stage


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, share a similar feeling as most of you guys out here, made my payment and lodged the 189

Taking a breather before moving ahead


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey sydney. Hop u doing well. Can u tel me whn we applied fr state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post aftr dey receivd our app?? Its been 4 days i hav sent my app bt did get nuthng. Jst worried abt my app.


Hi Manii,

Yes you would receive an acknowledgement email from NSW that they have received your application and that will email will also contain the file number. In addition to this you would also get another email which could consist of a tax invoice for the $300 AUD DD you sent.

I got the acknowledgement in about 3 days and my application was processed in 6 days flat. On an average they take about 2-3 weeks to process an application.

Good luck!!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Any Engineer with visa lodgement date after 1st of October got their CO allocated?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> EOI Applied : 7 -oct | NSW applied : 15th OCT | IELTS : 7 | Applied for : Dev. Programmer |Points 60| Visa Class applied : 189/190 |
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


Sorry for re -posting again but if someone know the process for above,let know.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> > In communication by Skill set department, Indicative Points test score : 65 is shown. It means they already have added +5 to my 60 or by any mistake i have wrote 65 to them somewhere?
> 
> Just make sure that you really have 65 points including the 5 points for SS, then everything is fine.
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?
> 
> If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.
> 
> ...



1. Sure, many of us travelled, but most ppl wait for CO to request Form-80 (its near nightmare 19-page form). 
2. If Form80 is asked, one has to mention each travel entry+exit & purpose details
3. Never heard COs asking for proof of travel, but why bother - u can always send Arrival/Departure stamp color scan of passport pages (if at all proof is asked).


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Barhes, It is true that the points are calculated by the System. But the Points are calculated based on your replies to their questions. You may have mistakenly selected something that you didn't really intended to. We know there are some glitches in their system, but as far as calculating points is concerned, we haven't seen any.
> 
> The best way now for you to proceed (if you have already paid 3 grands) is *politely *explain to them that you selected something (whatever that option was) by mistake, you didn't do it on purpose, and it was a genuine mistake. Mistakes do happen, after all we are all humans.
> 
> ...


First of all, i have to thank you, all the friends who tried to find the problem....secondly, i have to tell you after sending some emails to my case officer, the route of the problem is clear now : the problem is that in the stage of filling in the EOI, i listed all work expriences, regardless of full time basis or part time basis and regardless of what kind of document i have for proving these periods of works......the system has calculated the work exprience more than 5 years and it gave me 10 points........in the application form, i listed the same work expriences, but in the last question i said that i claim 5 points for my work exprience, means more than 3 years, less than 5 years. then, the officer calculated the points based on my application form, and he gave me 5 points for my work exprience. then he says that because of this rule : 189-214 : (1) "The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa. " your application may be refused. then he wants me to show him another document ( other than the reference letter for these periods of work) to get that 5 points, but i dont have any other document for that period and i just have a reference letter that i got it with difficullty. this exprience is for 6 years ago. i still have 60 points, if he only gives me 5 points for my work exprience....but my question is that if i say to him that i dont want that 5 points and just give me the 5 points for the part of my work experience that is confirmed by you, he'll accept it? or he may refer to that law?.....i think the law is not logic, because it may happen for every case that the score which is claimed by an immigrant, will be less than the score which is assessed by the case officer. can it be a reason to refuse a case file?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

barhes said:


> First of all, i have to thank you, all the friends who tried to find the problem....secondly, i have to tell you after sending some emails to my case officer, the route of the problem is clear now : the problem is that in the stage of filling in the EOI, i listed all work expriences, regardless of full time basis or part time basis and regardless of what kind of document i have for proving these periods of works......the system has calculated the work exprience more than 5 years and it gave me 10 points........in the application form, i listed the same work expriences, but in the last question i said that i claim 5 points for my work exprience, means more than 3 years, less than 5 years. then, the officer calculated the points based on my application form, and he gave me 5 points for my work exprience. then he says that because of this rule : 189-214 : (1) "The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa. " your application may be refused. then he wants me to show him another document ( other than the reference letter for these periods of work) to get that 5 points, but i dont have any other document for that period and i just have a reference letter that i got it with difficullty. this exprience is for 6 years ago. i still have 60 points, if he only gives me 5 points for my work exprience....but my question is that if i say to him that i dont want that 5 points and just give me the 5 points for the part of my work experience that is confirmed by you, he'll accept it? or he may refer to that law?.....i think the law is not logic, because it may happen for every case that the score which is claimed by an immigrant, will be less than the score which is assessed by the case officer. can it be a reason to refuse a case file?



Can you pls tell us where rule : 189-214 comes from (i.e. which Act or name of full regulation) ? (it should be in his email). I looked up the migration Act and it's not there. Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 is in the MIgration Act though.


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

can anyone tell if there is any limit on the below for uploading hte files after teh visa fee is paid:
1. No. of files
2. Size of a single file
3. Size of all files 


Thanks in advance
cheers!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can anyone tell if there is any limit on the below for uploading hte files after teh visa fee is paid:
> 1. No. of files
> ...


Hi. The info you need is at Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Can you pls tell us where rule : 189-214 comes from (i.e. which Act or name of full regulation) ? (it should be in his email). I looked up the migration Act and it's not there. Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 is in the MIgration Act though.


MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas here you can find the rule. i think it is not a logic rule coz referring to this rule, many cases can be refused even if they meet the pass mark. the officer may find less points than you in non clear areas like work exprience.


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Engineering mates out there, confused on what needs to go in for From and To dates of bachelor degree earned.
> 
> Should we use the 8th semester marks sheet date or the degree earned date as the end date ?
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

I think it shud not matter, either one shud work. ACS wud have already certified your education so these dates shud not matter. I think any month/date before the degree date of the degree/last semester marksheet date shud work.

hope this helps.

cheers!


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your reply,, The checklist says Form 1393 .. where can I find that?
thanks!

189 App lodged on 18th Oct..waiting for CO


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> See above


Thanks alot Anne for the reply ! Things getting clear now.

I will soon proceed with further process and get started. Also ,If any link or hint what docs are required in all this ?


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

congrats Anne  
My problem was also sorted after calling them last week and I was able to lodge my app on 18th.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

barhes said:


> MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas here you can find the rule. i think it is not a logic rule coz referring to this rule, many cases can be refused even if they meet the pass mark. the officer may find less points than you in non clear areas like work exprience.


I think with work experience, it's about giving them overwhelming evidence to support your claim. Perhaps, you could try contacting your bank for pay details, etc. or start contacting your previous employer related to the job you are trying to claim points from. Ask tax office for annual returns slips, etc


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas here you can find the rule. i think it is not a logic rule coz referring to this rule, many cases can be refused even if they meet the pass mark. the officer may find less points than you in non clear areas like work exprience.


The problem is if they would allow this then technically people could claim whatever in the EoI and then just prove the passmark of 60 points. It defies the entire purpose of SkillSelect; then they could have just stuck to their old system where everybody who met the passmark directly applied.

If you actually do have 5 years full-time work experience, then I think your best option would be to try to get some sort of evidence, even if it's 6+ years ago...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rizwig said:


> congrats Anne
> My problem was also sorted after calling them last week and I was able to lodge my app on 18th.


Congratulations to you too :clap2:
I had to call them 4 times to finally get it sorted out... Anyways, just glad it's done


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The problem is if they would allow this then technically people could claim whatever in the EoI and then just prove the passmark of 60 points. It defies the entire purpose of SkillSelect; then they could have just stuck to their old system where everybody who met the passmark directly applied.
> 
> If you actually do have 5 years full-time work experience, then I think your best option would be to try to get some sort of evidence, even if it's 6+ years ago...


then instead of asking to list all the work experience in eoi form, it may be better asked to list all the works that have got at least 3 proofs, like social security, pay slip and letter reference and etc... . they also must add the option of part time or full time basis for the job if not now, you can write the work experience you have gained based on your letter reference from your employer. the work experience, is not a neat criterion and in this way many cases will be refused.......actually, i dont have any document unless the reference letter and i wanna explain this for the officer. there is no payslip method for private companies in Iran as usual and no tax information for your salary. it is for 6 years ago and in that time, i didnt know i want to apply for australia.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Anne,

A quick question for you , While submitting EOi there is an employment details sections,my employer has been the same all through my professional journey...... however i visited KSA on a business visa for a total duration of 4 mnths(2 mnths each 2 times) for work related purpose. DO I need to specify that in EOI or it would be fine to explain this post I land an invitation and file documents.

I presume there is no PCC for 4 mnths stay.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi everyone !

I'm very interested about moving to Australia, especialy in Sydney, and I was watching the nominated subclass 190 visa.
I made all the requirements (English test and the Skill Assessment), my score would be 65 and even 70 with the 5 points of the nomination by state or territory government.
I'm a Software Engineer. But there is something that I don't understand about the way to apply.

On the NSW Skilled nominated migration webpage (I can't post an URL, I'm a new member, but you can easliy find the page with Google), it says that I have to fill forms and send them to :

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Do I need to do this before submitting an Expression of Interest on the SkillSelect website of the Australian immigration ? Is this the way to get these 5 more points ?
What is the order of the steps to apply for this visa ?

I thought that I just had to apply on SkillSelect website and choose a state (like NSW). And after that, the state would nominate me if I match their needs. But now that I found this webpage, I'm starting to think that I need to check with the state before submitting an EOI.

Well as you can see, I'm lost !

Thank you very much and sorry for my trivial questions.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I'm very interested about moving to Australia, especialy in Sydney, and I was watching the nominated subclass 190 visa.
> I made all the requirements (English test and the Skill Assessment), my score would be 65 and even 70 with the 5 points of the nomination by state or territory government.
> ...


You need to apply for the State sponsorship separately with the state. But with 65 points you would actually receive an immediate invitation under visa subclass 189, so no need to go through that hassle. Points for 189 have dropped to 60, so everyone with 65+ points gets an invitation immediately in the next round...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

WA SS Approved on 8 Oct !
Partner's skill result positive 26 Oct ! (after 2 months)

26 Oct signed and returned the agreement to WA. now waiting for skillselect invitation. Then i will lodge in november !!

hope to move fast!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply,, The checklist says Form 1393 .. where can I find that?
> thanks!
> ...


That's the online form that you filled in on 18 Oct !!!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Attaching documents*

The home page on the E visa has listing of recommended documents for Primary / Secondary applicants grouped by category / type.

Also on the top right corner there is a generic Attach documents button for uploading docs.

Wondering how to go about using these. 
Attach specific documents using links under listed category / type and use the right top corner link to upload miscellaneous docs ? Advise please


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> The home page on the E visa has listing of recommended documents for Primary / Secondary applicants grouped by category / type.
> 
> Also on the top right corner there is a generic Attach documents button for uploading docs.
> 
> ...


You can use both. The top right hand one works better for me becuase I find that I could upload things faster somehow BUT you need to know what you are doing (i.e. exactly what needs uploading) becuase there is no question mark symbol which you click on to read for guidance. You could click on the question mark symbol at the list and then upload from the top right hand corner tab - that might be one way to go about it.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have cleared IELTS with Band 7 I would be adding my spouse in visa application form (190 SS). 

Should my wife need IELTS score of 4.5 ? I want to project that my wife also has enough functional english language skills.

Can any one point me to the immigration link which has these details ? Appreciate your quick response in this regard.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared IELTS with Band 7 I would be adding my spouse in visa application form (190 SS).
> 
> ...


For spouse 4.5 overall is required in ielts.... But still target for 5 then this score will come... I told my spouse that 5.5 is required... N prepare well... N got that band...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Hi. The info you need is at Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application




thanks for replying


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> For spouse 4.5 overall is required in ielts.... But still target for 5 then this score will come... I told my spouse that 5.5 is required... N prepare well... N got that band...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thank you nav.mahajan ... Can you please point me to the DIAC link ?
In addition to that I have one more question :
1) My wife has a bachelors degree in commerce(instructed in English medium) from a reputed university. would they accept this as a proof for Functional english ?

Thanks for your quick and prompt response.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have cleared IELTS with Band 7 I would be adding my spouse in visa application form (190 SS).
> 
> ...


Boss.. If you can get a solid letter from the university/college that her medium of edu was english , that is more than enough.. you can save on IELTS cost for ur wife.. 
try to get that.. if that proves to be a big fight, let her tale the IELTS .. no big deal.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Boss.. If you can get a solid letter from the university/college that her medium of edu was english , that is more than enough.. you can save on IELTS cost for ur wife..
> try to get that.. if that proves to be a big fight, let her tale the IELTS .. no big deal.


Agree with Fly_Aus and am doing the same. Unless otherwise if you are claiming partner points not sure if IELTS would be mandatory then.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Agree with Fly_Aus and am doing the same. Unless otherwise if you are claiming partner points not sure if IELTS would be mandatory then.


Partner points might be for education.. may not be for IELTS.. I was waiting for my wife's IELTS for lodging .. thanfully she got overaall. 8.5!!! ..


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys

There are below 2 question in the visa app form

1Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
2Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above. 

Do we need to give details of class X and XII in this. I have done B Tech. So I am giving details of B Tech only. Is that fine?


Thanks


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You need to apply for the State sponsorship separately with the state. But with 65 points you would actually receive an immediate invitation under visa subclass 189, so no need to go through that hassle. Points for 189 have dropped to 60, so everyone with 65+ points gets an invitation immediately in the next round...


Thank you very much AnneChristina !


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

prgopala said:


> They should not reject the meds unless they are expired. Meds and PCC have a validity of 1 year. So should not be a problem.




Hi Buddy,

I am abt to submit my application.

1. I am asking you becaue you have been already granted the visa
Others are also welcome to reply.

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

2. Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.u because you have already been granted the visa.


Do we need to mention the details of class 12th and Xth over here.?


thanks


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I am abt to submit my application.
> 
> ...


I had a similar question and remember someone in the forum mentioning all we need to provide details of are Bachelor's / Master's degree. 10th and 12th are not required unless specifically asked for by the CO


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Partner points might be for education.. may not be for IELTS.. I was waiting for my wife's IELTS for lodging .. thanfully she got overaall. 8.5!!! ..


Oh, ok may be you are right. By the way if you do not mind may I know why you took the IELTS route for your wife ?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

..............

i've submitted the agreement back to WA on Friday 26Oct 130pm.

When will i be expecting Skillselect invitation?

..................


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Agree with Fly_Aus and am doing the same. Unless otherwise if you are claiming partner points not sure if IELTS would be mandatory then.


Hi,

If you are claiming partner points then Ielts for ur partner is mandate.. else on the certificates if medium of education is mentioned as english then thats shud b enough or u can request the university \ edu institutions to provide a letter stating medium of education is english...

hope this helps...

Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> ... hope this helps...
> 
> Rekha



r u still waiting for Grant ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

thewall said:


> r u still waiting for Grant ?


yes all other docs are met, except for meds 

Meds are taking almost 1 month for finalization these days.. so my best assumption is 4-5 nov for grant..

Rekha


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Rekha,

Just checked the WA SS list , I couldnt locate ICT BA in their SOL list. Here is the link I referred : 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/WASMOL Schedule 1 (2).pdf

COuld you please let me know how did u manage to get the WA SS , or did it recently went of of their SOL.

The reason I am asking is that I am an ICT BA and cant locate anything except SA and VIC for 190 application.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> yes all other docs are met, except for meds
> 
> Meds are taking almost 1 month for finalization these days.. so my best assumption is 4-5 nov for grant..
> 
> Rekha


1 -month ? ! do u see any stuats change in online for Med
i had mine done in Delhi only yesterday


----------



## enazish (Jul 31, 2012)

189 application submitted on 28th August. Visa granted on 15th October. Very quick response with the new system it seems.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are claiming partner points then Ielts for ur partner is mandate.. else on the certificates if medium of education is mentioned as english then thats shud b enough or u can request the university \ edu institutions to provide a letter stating medium of education is english...
> 
> ...


Hey

Does anyone what exactly should be the matter on this letter for partner.
My partner has done diploma from a private institute. We can get letter from his school.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Just checked the WA SS list , I couldnt locate ICT BA in their SOL list. Here is the link I referred :
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,

ICT BA was taken off their list around mid Aug.. almost jus before I got the approval.

I believe its SA & Vic only, u can also check NSW they have recently updated their SOL, NT also is one another option last I chked in in august it was there..

All the Best !!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone what exactly should be the matter on this letter for partner.
> My partner has done diploma from a private institute. We can get letter from his school.


letter format is simple, whomsoever it may concern..

I can certify that XXX.. studies on our school from so XXXXXX to XXX and medium of education was in english.

Hope this helps

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone what exactly should be the matter on this letter for partner.
> My partner has done diploma from a private institute. We can get letter from his school.


yup xactly one month, I have analized couple of expat guys grant dates.. and conclusion is its xactly one month.

I also got an email from health strategies confirming it is taking one month for meds finalization due to huge volumes received..

In my case too, all the docs are met as confirmed by CO over email he is waiting for my meds finalization..:ranger:

hope this helps..

Rekha


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

True, NT is one of the options , NSW list is off for ICT BA's(unfortunately). U r right VIC,NT and SA are the only options for SS. I already applied for VIC. Darwin NT's largest city never appears in any of my ICT BA's colleague's list when we talk about job market and it looks strange to think about it being working in SYdney now. SA doesnt sponser unless you mandatorily mention in Skillselect that you are open only and only for SA SS (Which to me looks very very rude). So only options open as of now are VIC (That I already applied) or 189 which to me still looks distant at my 65 ICT BA score (EOI being lodged on Oct, 15) has weeks if not months of wait to sweep before the magic number comes up.

Not sure whats your opinion on NT SS for ICT BA's though.
Thanks for consideration.

Regards

Varun


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone point me to form 1393 listed in the checklist for 189 subclass??
not able to find it in the immigration portal ..

Thanks!


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone point me to form 1393 listed in the checklist for 189 subclass??
> not able to find it in the immigration portal ..
> ...


1393 is your online visa application form....


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

so is it the one which we fill in with details before paying the fees?


----------



## antonyvkj (Jul 21, 2012)

rizwig said:


> so is it the one which we fill in with details before paying the fees?


Yes rizwig!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone point me to form 1393 listed in the checklist for 189 subclass??
> not able to find it in the immigration portal ..
> ...


That's the online application form that you fill in what you lodge your application


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

thank you folks..  

I was just getting confused..


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all
I have a question regarding previous countries of residence. The usual country of stay for myself and my wife is Saudi Arabia. I was born in Saudi Arabia but my wife came to Saudia after marriage. Before that she has lived mostly in Pakistan. I have put my previous country of residence as UK (I have studied from there). And I didnt put any information about my wife. Now I am thinking, should I have put Pakistan as previous country of residence for her? Please advise


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi all
> I have a question regarding previous countries of residence. The usual country of stay for myself and my wife is Saudi Arabia. I was born in Saudi Arabia but my wife came to Saudia after marriage. Before that she has lived mostly in Pakistan. I have put my previous country of residence as UK (I have studied from there). And I didnt put any information about my wife. Now I am thinking, should I have put Pakistan as previous country of residence for her? Please advise


Yes, you wife's previous country of residence is Pakistan. The key thing to look for is where she used to live. As you clearly stated - she lived in Pakistan - so that's where her previous country of residence is.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Rekha,
Another one for you , the format for functional english has to be at school level or grad/postgrad level. The reason I ask is that my wife is Post grad. FOr her do I need to furnish the same at postgrad level (2 year degree) or graduation level(3 year degree) or school level(10th and 12th). There is a confusion as to consider any qualification or the latest degree completed.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

By Almighty Grace, I received invitation for applyin visa under 190... Kindly guide me on my next step, what documents i required to submit and how to proceed further. thanks in advance.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats Renovator,

I presume that tells that VIC is pretty much following its 12 weeks timeline for SS grant. Long time for me to go still. I applied on 18 Oct for 261111.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Congrats Renovator,
> 
> I presume that tells that VIC is pretty much following its 12 weeks timeline for SS grant. Long time for me to go still. I applied on 18 Oct for 261111.
> 
> ...


Yes, they're strictly following that... lot of applications for VIC... sometime they may send u approval a week before that deadline...


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator calculate and add 5 points automatically for 190 visa and display in the summary page of EOI ? 

It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when doing manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?

Please note : I have selected ONLY 190 visa type option as I my SOL is listed only in 190 Visa type.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator calculate and add 5 points automatically for 190 visa and display in the summary page of EOI ?
> 
> ...


If u select 190 then EOI will add 5pts by default and display in summary page, check if u have the australian study requirement as yes.. thats where u might have got additional 5pnts..

hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If u select 190 then EOI will add 5pts by default and display in summary page, check if u have the australian study requirement as yes.. thats where u might have got additional 5pnts..
> 
> hope this helps,
> 
> Rekha


Rekha ... You are right on the target. 190 visa adds 5 points to my profile and I also corrected the :"Australian study requirements" ! Thanks a ton !


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys - I have a problem on Evisa home page. 
I do not see anything to upload documents for me, my spouse and Child.

Only thing I see is the "Attach Documents" on top right corner of the page. But when I click on this button, the po-up window only shows my name in the Applicant dropdown.

Has anyone got any clue on this?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> If u select 190 then EOI will add 5pts by default and display in summary page, check if u have the australian study requirement as yes.. thats where u might have got additional 5pnts..
> 
> hope this helps,
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

sorry this is off topic but i read somewhere, someone was telling that it is possible to get good IELTS preparation material from you ?


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Dears,

The Agent has applied 189 Visa application 16th Oct and received the email with Ack of Valid Application received with a date of *17th October *as visa appliation date, can I consider this date as the ack. and think that within 4 to 5 weeks from this date CO will assigned.

I am preparing my Meds and PCCs.

Please advice.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everybody,
is here anybody else who is currently in Australia and received the acknowledgement letter?

The bridging visa contains the following clause: "This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will cease, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia."

Is that common? I really can't leave the country?!? 

Is there anything I can do about this? Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hi Anne,

You need to apply for Bridging Visa B if you need to leave Australia. This is what I did when I was in a similar situation few years back with a bridging visa. Check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1006.pdf

Hope that helps!



AnneChristina said:


> Hi everybody,
> is here anybody else who is currently in Australia and received the acknowledgement letter?
> 
> The bridging visa contains the following clause: "This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will cease, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia."
> ...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

happy.
finally i got invited for visa 190.

after long wait!

gonna lodge soon


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

We can frontload pcc n medical after we lodge visa application, right?
If medicals r not cleared for someone, that would mean visa reject n the money is also lost?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> happy.
> finally i got invited for visa 190.
> 
> after long wait!
> ...


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> You need to apply for Bridging Visa B if you need to leave Australia. This is what I did when I was in a similar situation few years back with a bridging visa. Check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1006.pdf
> 
> Hope that helps!


Phew! Thank you so much! Huge relief!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> You need to apply for Bridging Visa B if you need to leave Australia. This is what I did when I was in a similar situation few years back with a bridging visa. Check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1006.pdf
> 
> Hope that helps!


Just one more question. Is it common to be put on a bridging visa even though I currently hold a valid student visa?

The letter stated "As another bridging visa was in effect when you made this application, the visa currently in effect is the most beneficial to these two visas."

Shel wrote somewhere that the bridging visa usually only kicks in once the current visa expires, so I'm just wondering whether my first bridging visa actually caused my current bridging visa or whether it's standard practice.

Once more thanks!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hmm I was on a valid student visa as well (which would be valid for a few more months) when I decided to apply for the 485 few years back. At that point, I was put on a bridging visa A but like Shel said, it did not kick in as the student visa was still valid. When I had to travel, I applied for a Bridging Visa B and this automatically replaced the BVA once the student visa expired. One more thing, when you apply for BVB, you have to go in person to the Lee St office (back then at least!) and face a short interview to see if your reason is substantial. For example, I don't think going on a holiday will be a good reason to seek a BVB. You can apply keeping the holiday in mind, but tell them a more serious reason 



AnneChristina said:


> Just one more question. Is it common to be put on a bridging visa even though I currently hold a valid student visa?
> 
> The letter stated "As another bridging visa was in effect when you made this application, the visa currently in effect is the most Heneficial to these two visas."
> 
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> Does anyone what exactly should be the matter on this letter for partner.
> My partner has done diploma from a private institute. We can get letter from his school.


I am awaiting for a similar letter for my spouse from her Univ too, looks like they have standardised formats that they use to provide to candidates.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, Finally I lodged the application today.. The online version had said application received. The payment receipt also got generated. 

When does the email come generally?Also, what's the direct link to look at the application now, using TRN instead of going through the Skillselect EOI?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, Finally I lodged the application today.. The online version had said application received. The payment receipt also got generated. 

When does the email come generally?Also, what's the direct link to look at the application now, using TRN instead of going through the Skillselect EOI?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Just one more question. Is it common to be put on a bridging visa even though I currently hold a valid student visa?
> 
> Also, the letter stated "As another bridging visa was in effect when you made this application, the visa currently in effect is the most beneficial to these two visas."
> 
> ...


Yes, it is common to be put on a bridging visa like that. The current visa remains in place until it expires and then the bridging visa takes over BUT note the statement on the bridging visa emailed to us below:
*Travel overseas
This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your
bridging visa will cease, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia.*

So, it means that even if your current visa allows you to travel, once you do that, it will kill off the bridging visa. So, you need to upgrade your bridging visa to the B type so that you bridging visa won't cease when you travel on your current student visa.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

All , I have a question. While uploading docs, does the "Applicant" drop down always show the primary applicant name?

Because, while uploading passport for dependants, what "Evidence Type" and "Document Type" should we choose?

Choosing those options looks confusing. :!!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> All , I have a question. While uploading docs, does the "Applicant" drop down always show the primary applicant name?
> 
> Because, while uploading passport for dependants, what "Evidence Type" and "Document Type" should we choose?
> 
> Choosing those options looks confusing. :!!


Coz in the "Applicant" dropdown, only my name is coming for uploading the docs and not of my dependant's. I just lodged the application a couple of hours back. 

Did anyone face similar issues?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Coz in the "Applicant" dropdown, only my name is coming for uploading the docs and not of my dependant's. I just lodged the application a couple of hours back.
> 
> Did anyone face similar issues?


It's not supposed to be like that. Sounds like a technical issue. You need to email skillselect and get them to fix it.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Finally I lodged the application today.. The online version had said application received. The payment receipt also got generated.
> 
> When does the email come generally?Also, what's the direct link to look at the application now, using TRN instead of going through the Skillselect EOI?


Acknowledgement email generally arrives within a week's time. 
I too lodged my application a couple of days back and received my acknowledgement today 

Guys, can you please confirm what attachments should get delivered with the acknowledgement ?

I received *only one single attachment *which has a summary of my and my spouses's details and some basic information.
I thought we should be receiving the Health IDs to go ahead with the health examinations and a few other documents. Can someone advise please ?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Acknowledgement email generally arrives within a week's time.
> I too lodged my application a couple of days back and received my acknowledgement today
> 
> Guys, can you please confirm what attachments should get delivered with the acknowledgement ?
> ...


You only get one doc - which is the bridging visa and acknowledgement letter (both in 1 pdf doc). 

You can do your health checks when the co tells you to do so or you could do it now (if you're confident that your application is all good - no overstated points, have all evidence needed, etc). If you're not sure of your application, then best to wait for the co.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You only get one doc - which is the bridging visa and acknowledgement letter (both in 1 pdf doc).
> 
> You can do your health checks when the co tells you to do so or you could do it now (if you're confident that your application is all good - no overstated points, have all evidence needed, etc). If you're not sure of your application, then best to wait for the co.


But I thought we need Health IDs for initiating the medical examination which are supposed to come with the acknowledgement. Not sure if I was mistaken 

And what is the Bridging Visa all about, is it some kind of an interim for people already in Australia ? I din't get any on my acknowledgement PDF !


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> But I thought we need Health IDs for initiating the medical examination which are supposed to come with the acknowledgement. Not sure if I was mistaken
> 
> And what is the Bridging Visa all about, is it some kind of an interim for people already in Australia ? I din't get any on my acknowledgement PDF !


Yes, bridging visa is for people in Australia. Just wait for the CO to get instructions on the medicals. For the online medical booking, I used my TRN number. For the medical form, I used my TRN number and passport number.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

i try to lodge earlier.. but the system doesnt allo9w me to go through i put date format as 29/10/2012 dd/mm/yyyy
it's in the 3rd page where i need to key in DOB, passport date etc...


what is the date format in the lodge form?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> i try to lodge earlier.. but the system doesnt allo9w me to go through i put date format as 29/10/2012 dd/mm/yyyy
> it's in the 3rd page where i need to key in DOB, passport date etc...
> 
> 
> what is the date format in the lodge form?


Sounds like a technical issue. Contact skillselect to get IT guys to fix it.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Sounds like a technical issue. Contact skillselect to get IT guys to fix it.


do you have the contact number ? i would like to call.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> do you have the contact number ? i would like to call.


Skillselect works via email. You have to email them. 

For post lodgement enquiries* (i.e. after you've successfully lodged your application and have enquiries on what docs to upload, etc)*, you may use the contact numbers on their website. The website is at Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Acknowledgement email generally arrives within a week's time.
> I too lodged my application a couple of days back and received my acknowledgement today
> 
> Guys, can you please confirm what attachments should get delivered with the acknowledgement ?
> ...


TRN number is sufficient to go for medicals. 
Click on 'Medicals' which appears under the applicant/ co-applicant(s) name(s). Choose the hospital, fiil in the details and take the printouts. Next call the hospital for an appointment for the medicals.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> do you have the contact number ? i would like to call.


You can call them under (+61) 1300 364 613 (option 1).


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hmm I was on a valid student visa as well (which would be valid for a few more months) when I decided to apply for the 485 few years back. At that point, I was put on a bridging visa A but like Shel said, it did not kick in as the student visa was still valid. When I had to travel, I applied for a Bridging Visa B and this automatically replaced the BVA once the student visa expired. One more thing, when you apply for BVB, you have to go in person to the Lee St office (back then at least!) and face a short interview to see if your reason is substantial. For example, I don't think going on a holiday will be a good reason to seek a BVB. You can apply keeping the holiday in mind, but tell them a more serious reason


Thank you! I'll see whether travel is necessary. Though I had really hoped to visit my family during my 3 months summer break


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, it is common to be put on a bridging visa like that. The current visa remains in place until it expires and then the bridging visa takes over BUT note the statement on the bridging visa emailed to us below:
> *Travel overseas
> This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will cease, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia.*
> 
> So, it means that even if your current visa allows you to travel, once you do that, it will kill off the bridging visa. So, you need to upgrade your bridging visa to the B type so that you bridging visa won't cease when you travel on your current student visa.


Thank you!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, bridging visa is for people in Australia. Just wait for the CO to get instructions on the medicals. For the online medical booking, I used my TRN number. For the medical form, I used my TRN number and passport number.


Thank you guys !


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have booked my medicals for tomorrow, The clinic has asked me to carry HAP ID Letter, can someone Please help me what this letter exactly is and how can I get it ?

I have also told to fill up form 26 and 160,
had doubts regarding following questions,



Q 6. Intended Occupation/Activity in Australia.

Q 11. At which office have you lodged your application.

can anyone help who has undergone Medicals,

Thanks.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked my medicals for tomorrow, The clinic has asked me to carry HAP ID Letter, can someone Please help me what this letter exactly is and how can I get it ?
> 
> ...



For Q6, just write what occupation you'd like to work as - I chose my selected occupation and a second one (because I had those 2 in mind).

For Q11, online (internet) - since all skillselect applications are lodged online.

For HAP letter, see http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/finding-clients-ehealth.pdf

Cheers.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

cheers.. appreciate your quick reply..


----------



## varun389 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi,

I filed my ACS ( ICT Security Specialist) on 14th Oct 2012 and right now it shows ( stage 4 - with Assessor),when can i expect my application to be finalized.
Please guide.

regards,
varun389


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you! I'll see whether travel is necessary. Though I had really hoped to visit my family during my 3 months summer break


I was in a similar situation and decided to make up a story in the end about a family member being unwell back home...it worked 

A BVB is valid for up to 3 months so you will have to return before that time is up.


----------



## hh283 (Oct 25, 2012)

varun389 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I filed my ACS ( ICT Security Specialist) on 14th Oct 2012 and right now it shows ( stage 4 - with Assessor),when can i expect my application to be finalized.
> Please guide.
> ...


Even though the website stated that it will take around 12 wks. CO got back to me after 4 weeks to request for further documents. Once I settled that, the result came out the next day. I think it usually takes around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

*CO allocated*

Hi guys,

got my CO, has requested medicals and documents by mail, Initials are RL from Team 2 (Adelaide), anyone on the forum with the same CO, please share your experience.:whoo:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> I was in a similar situation and decided to make up a story in the end about a family member being unwell back home...it worked
> 
> A BVB is valid for up to 3 months so you will have to return before that time is up.


Oh, ok, good to know it has limited validity! Hmm, I am so close to finally receiving a PR (fingers crossed), don't think I would jeopardize it by applying for BVB unless truly necessary. Guess things are complicated enough as they are  Good to know though that an ill family member or sth like that is considered a valid reason. Thanks!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It's not supposed to be like that. Sounds like a technical issue. You need to email skillselect and get them to fix it.


Hi immi888 - Thanks for the input. Which email id should I email. The issue still persists today.


----------



## ecg78 (Oct 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, ok, good to know it has limited validity! Hmm, I am so close to finally receiving a PR (fingers crossed), don't think I would jeopardize it by applying for BVB unless truly necessary. Guess things are complicated enough as they are  Good to know though that an ill family member or sth like that is considered a valid reason. Thanks!


If you are German, you dont have to apply for BVB. Just re-validate your BVA as you return to Australia. And you also save the BVB charge


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi immi888 - Thanks for the input. Which email id should I email. The issue still persists today.



You could email them via the enquiry form at Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
I've used it before and found them very efficient and helpful.

You can call them under (+61) 1300 364 613 (option 1). I've not tried it before though.

Cheers.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You could email them via the enquiry form at Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
> I've used it before and found them very efficient and helpful.
> 
> You can call them under (+61) 1300 364 613 (option 1). I've not tried it before though.
> ...


Thanks a lot immi888.! I'll try that..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Thanks a lot immi888.! I'll try that..


hi immi888 : The link there says the following:

*"We are unable to provide assistance with other Departmental system such as evisa, please refer to our website for information on how to resolve these issues -".*

Online Applications – Applications & Forms

But didn't find anything useful there related my query, like an email id or so.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys need inputs on a couple of things.

1. Formalities underway for getting my PCC appointment. Website has facility to upload documents to support the request. Can some one recommend what documents are desired to be uploaded before going in for the appointment ?


2. Employment Experience certificate - My current employer does not provide experience letters to present employees. Have a Stat Decln by a senior colleague that I used for ACS assessment. Would providing this be good enough to convince the CO as evidence for the 189 ?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys need inputs on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Formalities underway for getting my PCC appointment. Website has facility to upload documents to support the request. Can some one recommend what documents are desired to be uploaded before going in for the appointment ?
> 
> ...


If you are in India, dont think uploading the docs in psk website is mandatory. Please call passport seva kendra helpdesk and confirm


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> hi immi888 : The link there says the following:
> 
> *"We are unable to provide assistance with other Departmental system such as evisa, please refer to our website for information on how to resolve these issues -".*
> 
> ...


I had trouble with the application on page 4, ie where you confirm your passport number and other crucial information. Problems on p4 are usually caused by contradicting info, i.e. what you just provided and what the department had already on file from your EoI and previous visas. For such problems you can def call the number that immi888 stated above.

However, with trouble on p3 there is prob really just something wrong with your input. You could try using the calendar icon rather than typing dates manually etc. Not sure whether the help desk could help you in that regard.


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Expats,

I am not 189/190 invitation holder, but i am looking for advice from those who have recieved positive assessment. I need your help friends. I am a software developer with m degree in Electronics and Communication. I have more than 3 years of experience. I want to know whether i can try through ACS route. Actually what I am concerned about is my degree n exp is in diff field. Although i have read on forum ppl recieving positive assesment under same scenario bt those are old post. Has anyone tried in recent past. Pls guys do reply.. i reallly need all of urs help.
waiting for ur replies...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> hi immi888 : The link there says the following:
> 
> *"We are unable to provide assistance with other Departmental system such as evisa, please refer to our website for information on how to resolve these issues -".*
> 
> ...


Try calling then. Good luck!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> hi immi888 : The link there says the following:
> 
> *"We are unable to provide assistance with other Departmental system such as evisa, please refer to our website for information on how to resolve these issues -".*
> 
> ...


I just realised you have not sent your email through the enquiry form, and merely read the messages on the webpage. Just fill in your enquiry in the enquiry form and send it in anyways. If they can help you, they will. Otherwise, try calling.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just realised you have not sent your email through the enquiry form, and merely read the messages on the webpage. Just fill in your enquiry in the enquiry form and send it in anyways. If they can help you, they will. Otherwise, try calling.


The enquiry form I last spoke about is helpful becuase we are from the skillselect system, so they are able to deal with skillselect matters. If you wish to try emailing the exact dept directly, there are also a few other enquiry forms at Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

But otherwise, try calling them using the number I gave you. Cheers.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys need inputs on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Formalities underway for getting my PCC appointment. Website has facility to upload documents to support the request. Can some one recommend what documents are desired to be uploaded before going in for the appointment ?
> 
> ...


No document is required to be uploaded for PCC. Just got my PCC two days ago.
Somebody experienced may answer query No 2.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys need inputs on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Formalities underway for getting my PCC appointment. Website has facility to upload documents to support the request. Can some one recommend what documents are desired to be uploaded before going in for the appointment ?
> 
> ...


No document is required to be uploaded for PCC. Got my PCC two days ago.
Somebody experienced may answer query No 2.

Cheers!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> No document is required to be uploaded for PCC. Got my PCC two days ago.
> Somebody experienced may answer query No 2.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks destination_australia / fly_aus.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys who have completed health checks - Need inputs please.

Can someone advise what are the medical tests covered as a part of the procedure.
I recently had a viral infection and just about recuperating. Prefer not to overlap tests too soon to avoid variations in numbers.


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

sonie said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am not 189/190 invitation holder, but i am looking for advice from those who have recieved positive assessment. I need your help friends. I am a software developer with m degree in Electronics and Communication. I have more than 3 years of experience. I want to know whether i can try through ACS route. Actually what I am concerned about is my degree n exp is in diff field. Although i have read on forum ppl recieving positive assesment under same scenario bt those are old post. Has anyone tried in recent past. Pls guys do reply.. i reallly need all of urs help.
> waiting for ur replies...


Hi Sonie! 

I have a degree in Electronics engineering and have vast experience of Telecom.I showed Engg Australia that i studied a number of telecom courses in my degree and applied the gained knowledge in the telecom industry.I got a positive assessment as telecom engineer.I assume you must have studied programming courses in your degree so you can do the same.

i hope this helps!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys who have completed health checks - Need inputs please.
> 
> Can someone advise what are the medical tests covered as a part of the procedure.
> I recently had a viral infection and just about recuperating. Prefer not to overlap tests too soon to avoid variations in numbers.


There are three things to be checked in meds.... Chest X-ray - for diseases like TB and other like these.... HIV and physical examination (Eye sight, BP and surgeries done, etc)...... 

They even don't check cholesterol, Liver tests.... Just go ahead with your meds.... :ranger:


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,seniors

I am in a urgent need of your help, as I've been asked by my CO for Birth certificate but I don't have this document. 

Will providing secondry school Mark sheet is enough?

Plz. reply SOON

Thanks


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hello,seniors
> 
> I am in a urgent need of your help, as I've been asked by my CO for Birth certificate but I don't have this document.
> 
> ...


Provide 10th mark sheet.... They accept it.... It is accepted for me by CO.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sonie (Oct 25, 2012)

maaslam said:


> Hi Sonie!
> 
> I have a degree in Electronics engineering and have vast experience of Telecom.I showed Engg Australia that i studied a number of telecom courses in my degree and applied the gained knowledge in the telecom industry.I got a positive assessment as telecom engineer.I assume you must have studied programming courses in your degree so you can do the same.
> 
> i hope this helps!



Thanks maaslam for replying! Can i know how much expertience you have. I know one way is through RPL, but for that 6 years of experience is needed.

Thanks...

Anyone else in similar situtation??


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> There are three things to be checked in meds.... Chest X-ray - for diseases like TB and other like these.... HIV and physical examination (Eye sight, BP and surgeries done, etc)......
> 
> They even don't check cholesterol, Liver tests.... Just go ahead with your meds.... :ranger:


Thanks Naveen, I did'nt want to take up Total Count / Differential counts tests if that is included in the process. Anyway will go ahead as you suggested.

BTW is an ECG / Echo performed ?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks Naveen, I did'nt want to take up Total Count / Differential counts tests if that is included in the process. Anyway will go ahead as you suggested.
> 
> BTW is an ECG / Echo performed ?


Nope... only blood test for HIV... BP, eye sight... general check up... urine test.. and X-Ray.... nothing else....


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Nope... only blood test for HIV... BP, eye sight... general check up... urine test.. and X-Ray.... nothing else....


hi.. I had my meds on 27 Oct.. The hospital people said they will upload reports on portal.. Will we get to know once they upload them ? Will we be able to see the forms when we login? Thanks..


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys need inputs on a couple of things.
> 
> Employment Experience certificate - My current employer does not provide experience letters to present employees. Have a Stat Decln by a senior colleague that I used for ACS assessment. Would providing this be good enough to convince the CO as evidence for the 189 ?



Appreciate your inputs on the above query please. 
Hope I am not the only one unable to get experience certificate from current employer.

Also what needs to be submitted for income tax documentation ? 
Form -16's / Tax returns and for how many years ?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys. Any1 got invitation today??


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Guys whats the link to go back to fill incomplete application post invitation. I am trying the below : 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/queryStatus.do

But it says :

"The following errors have been encountered:
The department has no record of this application. Please check the Transaction Reference Number (TRN) entered, and try again."

I did manage to note down my trn number and save my application.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Appreciate your inputs on the above query please.
> Hope I am not the only one unable to get experience certificate from current employer.
> 
> Also what needs to be submitted for income tax documentation ?
> Form -16's / Tax returns and for how many years ?


You can give the stat. declaration.... plus form 16..... salary slips .... bank statement....


----------



## maaslam (Sep 11, 2012)

sonie said:


> Thanks maaslam for replying! Can i know how much expertience you have. I know one way is through RPL, but for that 6 years of experience is needed.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Anyone else in similar situtation??


I have more than 8 years experience!i m not aware of RPL though!


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

I received my invitation today dated 01/11/2012. I submitted my EOT for 489 on 22/08/2012 and I was 60ers. I have family sponsorship. I am not sure what game immi is playing for not updating their website for reports.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

don't know whats wrong with immi dept..why they are not publishing the reports for 1 and 15 Oct!!

Also not sure when the next round of invitation going to take place..as no new date for November announced yet...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the ones who received the invitation....
Could everyone pls update the cut off date? Thanks guys


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

dear friend as of now we have no information received from any onw..see what will happen to oct results and the new cut of date for nov...


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Firstly, congrats to everyone who got the 189 invites today...

Secondly, I'm in the process of collecting docs to apply for the NSW SS. I was wondering though...
If I receive a 189 invite in the next round, does it still make sense to wait for the NSW SS result? Only because the processing time for 189 vs 190 is 6 months? Or does it make sense to not wait for NSW SS and just apply for 189?

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have some queries about Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa:

1. Is the ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' visa holders can live anywhere in Australia or in particular state only?
2. Is the selection of ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' has high chance of approval over the ''Skilled Independent (189) visa''?

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi FOlks,

When I click on "Organise your health requirements "link on visa page it shows me only the addresses for doctors in India while I am in SYdney now , any idea if this is a system glitch ???

Thanks

Varun


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

Spanish police clearance for my boyfriend is the only thing holding our visa now.
We have a NIE but are not in Spain and ared looking for the fastest way even if it costs extra.
Anybody knows a lawyer in madrid?


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I had receieved an invitation for 189 on 1 Sep. I lodged my visa on 28th Oct.
My invitation had to expire on 31 Oct. The status of my application is Application received when I log into the DIAC site. 

But in skill select I have been issued another invitation because my earlier invitation had expired and the status in sill select is still invited.

Does the status in sill select also change after one has applied for visa??

Any body faced similar problems?

Should I inform the skill select/DIAC people abt. this issue.?


Cheers!
gaurav


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Guys whats the link to go back to fill incomplete application post invitation. I am trying the below :
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/queryStatus.do
> 
> ...



Dear Varun,

Pls. use the below link.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


cheers!


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

You better call them. 
Your application should have disabled the EOI.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can give the stat. declaration.... plus form 16..... salary slips .... bank statement....


Oh cool, that is such a relief. Thanks so much

Also BTW is PCC required for all applicants on the application or only for the Primary applicant ? Wondering if I need to get it done for my spouse as well ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Firstly, congrats to everyone who got the 189 invites today...
> 
> ...



I had a similar situation with Vic SS. Decided to go ahead with 189 since I got the invite much ahead of my SS approval. 

Also as you might be aware you are not restricted to live and work in one state, so live with longer processing times in favor of better opportunities


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have some queries about Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa:
> 
> ...



1. 190 - Live and work in one state only

2. Not sure if it gives better chances, but yes processing times are relatively small.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I had a similar situation with Vic SS. Decided to go ahead with 189 since I got the invite much ahead of my SS approval.
> 
> Also as you might be aware you are not restricted to live and work in one state, so live with longer processing times in favor of better opportunities


I got the 190 invite too on 25th oct for nsw though i applied for 189 also (60 pts/Eoi submitted : 8 oct ).

Whats the processing time difference b/w both types and apart from living condtion in state, Is there any thing more or less b/w the two..


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I've received an invite for 189 visa subclass on 01-Nov.
ICT BA job code with 65 points. 

I've gone through the visa application online form and filled most of the parts. I wanted to know what all documents are required to be submitted online?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've received an invite for 189 visa subclass on 01-Nov.
> ICT BA job code with 65 points.
> ...


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Oh cool, that is such a relief. Thanks so much
> 
> Also BTW is PCC required for all applicants on the application or only for the Primary applicant ? Wondering if I need to get it done for my spouse as well ?


PCC is required for all the applicants above the age of 16...... If there is any other applicant in your application above that age other than u... you have to get PCC for that person..... :ranger:


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> PCC is required for all the applicants above the age of 16...... If there is any other applicant in your application above that age other than u... you have to get PCC for that person..... :ranger:


hi ,

I am harry . how about medical for 2.5 years old baby ? is it required ?please advice . 

cheers ,


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

andiamo said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


Hi,

Do we need to complete the medicals and police clearance before submitting the visa application? Or will the case officer request for specific forms and then we need to complete these docs?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am harry . how about medical for 2.5 years old baby ? is it required ?please advice .
> 
> cheers ,


Hi Harry,

Yes. Medicals are required for all visa applicants- including children.

However, for children, X-ray, blood test and medical tests are not normally required..

The panel doctor will just physically examine the child and check for height, weight, etc.. thats it..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to complete the medicals and police clearance before submitting the visa application? Or will the case officer request for specific forms and then we need to complete these docs?


You can do the medicals only after you lodged your application. Once you applied there will be a button to schedule your medicals and the system will generate 2 forms for you which you need for the medicals. 

You can do the police clearance ahead of time or after applying. Up to you.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I need your advice. In the EOI I received 10 points for my work experience. I didn't know it that I am claiming 10 points for my work. I just listed them and in my application form, I only claimed for 5 points for my work experience, But my officer told me that you have been invited with 65 points and you must be assessed for the same or upper score. Then you must provide further reference for all the employment history that you listed in the EOI. I only had the reference letter for some periods of work experience, resulting in this matter the officer said to me, I can only give you 5 points for work experience if you do not provide me further evidence. I have requested my employer to give me as much as information they have in their records like contracts or some internal reports (I don't have any payslip,insurance or like this) these periods of work date back to 6 years ago. Now I have another option. I may withdraw my application and claiming that I made a mistake and I thought that the reference letter is enough for proving the work experience (as stated in the page 21 of booklet 6) and I also didn't know that I must be assessed for the equal score to invitation letter. Because of that, I want to claim the refund of my application fee. Which one is more possible to happen? My application goes forward ? ( since i have this feeling that the officer has got suspicious about the application and he may not accept these documents too) or I'll get the money if i withdraw.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> Which one is more possible to happen? My application goes forward ? ( since i have this feeling that the officer has got suspicious about the application and he may not accept these documents too) or I'll get the money if i withdraw.


I think if you are able to provide some sort of proof about your work experience claims you have better chances.

Here the info about refunds: Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Program Applications

Even though you may really get lucky if they consider your application a "mistake" I think they are much more likely to say you just do not fulfill the criteria: 

"The visa application charge may be refunded, if the visa application is made because of a mistake by the applicant, for example the visa applicant mistakenly applies for the wrong type of visa. The application must clearly have been mistakenly made. The migration delegate has absolute discretion to make a discretionary refund."

"A refund will not be given in situations where you subsequently decide that the visa application was a 'mistake' because, for example you ... do not satisfy a criterion for visa grant" 

Overall I would suggest to stick to your plan to get some documents from your old employer!


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

guys...y they ask for partners qualifications..detailed one e.g. their qualification, start date, end date and duty statements....even I am not claiming points for partner?

Is it normal...please help...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

guys...y they ask for partners qualifications..detailed one e.g. their qualification, start date, end date and duty statements....even I am not claiming points for partner?

Is it normal...please help...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> guys...y they ask for partners qualifications..detailed one e.g. their qualification, start date, end date and duty statements....even I am not claiming points for partner?
> 
> Is it normal...please help...



Yes its a normal procedure, I too am not quite sure about it.


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

barhes said:


> I need your advice. In the EOI I received 10 points for my work experience. I didn't know it that I am claiming 10 points for my work. I just listed them and in my application form, I only claimed for 5 points for my work experience, But my officer told me that you have been invited with 65 points and you must be assessed for the same or upper score. Then you must provide further reference for all the employment history that you listed in the EOI. I only had the reference letter for some periods of work experience, resulting in this matter the officer said to me, I can only give you 5 points for work experience if you do not provide me further evidence. I have requested my employer to give me as much as information they have in their records like contracts or some internal reports (I don't have any payslip,insurance or like this) these periods of work date back to 6 years ago. Now I have another option. I may withdraw my application and claiming that I made a mistake and I thought that the reference letter is enough for proving the work experience (as stated in the page 21 of booklet 6) and I also didn't know that I must be assessed for the equal score to invitation letter. Because of that, I want to claim the refund of my application fee. Which one is more possible to happen? My application goes forward ? ( since i have this feeling that the officer has got suspicious about the application and he may not accept these documents too) or I'll get the money if i withdraw.



If you Withdrw your application your money will not be refunded. Your money will be refunded only if the CO makes your application INVALID.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

barhes said:


> I need your advice. In the EOI I received 10 points for my work experience. I didn't know it that I am claiming 10 points for my work. I just listed them and in my application form, I only claimed for 5 points for my work experience, But my officer told me that you have been invited with 65 points and you must be assessed for the same or upper score. Then you must provide further reference for all the employment history that you listed in the EOI. I only had the reference letter for some periods of work experience, resulting in this matter the officer said to me, I can only give you 5 points for work experience if you do not provide me further evidence. I have requested my employer to give me as much as information they have in their records like contracts or some internal reports (I don't have any payslip,insurance or like this) these periods of work date back to 6 years ago. Now I have another option. I may withdraw my application and claiming that I made a mistake and I thought that the reference letter is enough for proving the work experience (as stated in the page 21 of booklet 6) and I also didn't know that I must be assessed for the equal score to invitation letter. Because of that, I want to claim the refund of my application fee. Which one is more possible to happen? My application goes forward ? ( since i have this feeling that the officer has got suspicious about the application and he may not accept these documents too) or I'll get the money if i withdraw.



You should get some documents/ evidence from your old employer! It won't be a good argument to say you don't know that you have to prove the points that you claimed in the EOI because that rule was mentioned when we register for the EOI submission. Also, page 21 booklet 6 requires other docs such as a payslip, etc (fell under the heading of 'documentary evidence') as well aside from the reference letter - so no room to say that the booklet only asked for reference letter.

Do try getting some documents/ evidence from your old employer!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

hi

i need a help.
when applying for visa, there is a question:

does the applicant have national identity document?

i cant use my pan card or voters id since it has my name before marriage.

what type of document can we provide? is it ok if i click no?

thank you


----------



## renz116 (Sep 17, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hi
> 
> i need a help.
> when applying for visa, there is a question:
> ...


I guess you could use your passport itself as national identification document

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hi
> 
> i need a help.
> when applying for visa, there is a question:
> ...


See Sydney1975's post: You can just select No http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-135.html


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends..did any one received invitation today for 189 with 60's..please let us know...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> See Sydney1975's post: You can just select No http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-135.html


thank you Anne


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends..did any one received invitation today for 189 with 60's..please let us know...


Yes, plenty! 

You can have a look at the following threats:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-219.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/130731-invitations-01st-nov-2012-a.html


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Folks

I am in a tricky situation. pls help

Yesterday i have received invitation for applying Visa - 189. In EOI, my status is 'Engaged' but later i got married which was not updated in EOI. Now i would like to make family visa for 189.

Is it possible to make application for family visa -189 and explain to CO the situation or i have lost the opportunity to use my invitation.

Guys please share your thoughts

Thanks
satyam Sadhu


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am harry . how about medical for 2.5 years old baby ? is it required ?please advice .
> 
> cheers ,


I'm sure we have to do medicals irrespective of age.. We had forms generated for our 9 month old baby and will be doing meds soon


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

another help plz

Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
Yes 

there is an option to add the name
I added my maiden name. along with that there is a drop down for reason for name change.
maiden name was obviously by birth. so do i select "other" or "marriage".


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> another help plz
> 
> Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
> Yes
> ...


marriage


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> ...


I would give them a call on +61 1300 364 613. It doesn't really affect your claims but may still be tricky as you didn't keep your EoI up to date.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> I would give them a call on +61 1300 364 613. It doesn't really affect your claims but may still be tricky as you didn't keep your EoI up to date.


Hi AnneChristina

Thanks for your input.

I am still wondering, i havent made visa application yet, but only EOI (which is the criteria for selecting the candidate for invitation based on their credentials), so can i include my spouse name while making my application.

My martial criteria would not have determined to get invitation. While applying EOI i mentioned that i was "engaged", and future family members number i mentioned considering the fact that my spouse would accompany.

For me it sounds unfair to forego the invitation. I could not update my martial status from engaged to married as i lost my password and took time to recover.


Anyways, i will talk to department tomorrow as you suggested. Hopefully i will get positive news.

Thanks
Satyam


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

*Status of documents?*

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the status of each document in the new Visa system?
Is the document status received the final status or does it change to something like validated or finalised?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi AnneChristina
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> ...


Anne is right. If you don't update your EOI, then technically, you can't proceed with the visa application. That's just how the rules are but you could try contacting the number she gave you and see if they would be able to help you.

See: SkillSelect and click on 'skilled workers' tab and 'after submitting an EOI' tab


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to provide evidence of employment if one owns his own business? Is it by way of statutory declaration and if so, what do you write on the statutory declaration?

Thanks.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

When we are not claiming spouse points we still need to fill in his employment details in visa application? 
Do we need to gather proofs too?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

neerajp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the status of each document in the new Visa system?
> Is the document status received the final status or does it change to something like validated or finalised?


'Received' is not the final status. 'Finalised' is the final status.


----------



## catmonkey (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anybody know how I check the status of my medical? Not sure where I should be looking. 

It was done via e health, is it just the status next to the list when you log in next to health requirements, or somewhere else? 

Thanks


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

seniors I could not upload any documents, there is no upload button on my page...how can I upload documents....I got invited for 189...plz help


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> seniors I could not upload any documents, there is no upload button on my page...how can I upload documents....I got invited for 189...plz help


You're having IT issues. Call or email the immigration dept. for help.

You could email them via the enquiry form at Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
I've used it before and found them very efficient and helpful.

There are also a few other useful enquiry forms at Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship 

You can call them under (+61) 1300 364 613 (option 1).

Cheers.

P/s: pls don't ask me for email ID. I don't have one that I could give you because you need to go through the normal/ proper channels (i.e. via enquiry form first) or you could call them.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Got my CO today: 

Initials: LZ
Team 33 Brisbane

Asked for following:

1. Form 80
2. PCC
3. Meds
4. Evidence of Overseas Work Experience


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi...Thanks Immi888.

somewhere I read uploading documents comes after payment of fee...actually I stopped when I reached payment stage because I was worried since no upload option came up....

so it is really after payment/after entering credit card details, the upload icon comes in...

wanted to lodge the visa application yesterday but due to this i am holding on...

thanks all for the assistance.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi...Thanks Immi888.
> 
> somewhere I read uploading documents comes after payment of fee...actually I stopped when I reached payment stage because I was worried since no upload option came up....
> 
> ...


you can just go ahead and pay.

i paid yesterday. 
all the uploading buttons are on th next page after payment.

good luck


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys,
Can you apply for the PCC before Invitation ??? or do u think we should do it later after the invitation?? Coz it takes 2 months in Sri Lanka.

CHeers


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

plutology said:


> you can just go ahead and pay.
> 
> i paid yesterday.
> all the uploading buttons are on th next page after payment.
> ...


Thanks Plutology for the quick reply....

I will do it now...

Well its great to see 1400 got invited on 1st Nov round....and another 1400 will get on 15th.....


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi...Thanks Immi888.
> 
> somewhere I read uploading documents comes after payment of fee...actually I stopped when I reached payment stage because I was worried since no upload option came up....
> 
> ...


Yes- that's right - upload comes after payment. They'll send you a link and once you click on the link, it will take you to the upload screen. My system didn't send me a link, so I contacted the IT guys and they fixed it quickly. Make sure that a link is sent to you.

Cheers.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can do the medicals only after you lodged your application. Once you applied there will be a button to schedule your medicals and the system will generate 2 forms for you which you need for the medicals.
> 
> You can do the police clearance ahead of time or after applying. Up to you.



For uploading documents , I couldnot see any page while going through the online visa process. I saw pages till payments. Is the doc upload section enabled after completing the payment?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> For uploading documents , I couldnot see any page while going through the online visa process. I saw pages till payments. Is the doc upload section enabled after completing the payment?


yup!


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes- that's right - upload comes after payment. They'll send you a link and once you click on the link, it will take you to the upload screen. My system didn't send me a link, so I contacted the IT guys and they fixed it quickly. Make sure that a link is sent to you.
> 
> Cheers.


Many Thanks.....

if you guys have noted that IELTS on skillselect/invitation the validity is 36 months/3 years...but on actual IELTS result it says validity of 24 months...meaning we can still send 24 months IELTS results and they will accept it...


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

For PCC in India, any idea where do we need to apply?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Many Thanks.....
> 
> if you guys have noted that IELTS on skillselect/invitation the validity is 36 months/3 years...but on actual IELTS result it says validity of 24 months...meaning we can still send 24 months IELTS results and they will accept it...


yup


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Many Thanks.....
> 
> if you guys have noted that IELTS on skillselect/invitation the validity is 36 months/3 years...but on actual IELTS result it says validity of 24 months...meaning we can still send 24 months IELTS results and they will accept it...


yup  But make sure that you have cited the details of your 24 month old IELTS results correctly in both your EOI and application. They must not contradict.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes- that's right - upload comes after payment. They'll send you a link and once you click on the link, it will take you to the upload screen. My system didn't send me a link, so I contacted the IT guys and they fixed it quickly. Make sure that a link is sent to you.
> 
> Cheers.


Not sure what link you are referring to and why we need to contact DIAC IT. 

I see upload buttons on my home page that opens a window to select the document type and stuff and upload the document.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> For PCC in India, any idea where do we need to apply?


http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineEForm


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> Can you apply for the PCC before Invitation ??? or do u think we should do it later after the invitation?? Coz it takes 2 months in Sri Lanka.
> 
> CHeers



PCC can be applied anytime in the process. 2 months is a long time, I would recommend go ahead and apply for it, no need to wait


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am in a tricky situation. pls help
> 
> ...


In the EOI it states you can include your partner even after lodging the application so practically I dont see a reason this should affect you. But you can also write to your CO to check on the same.
This is my view


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

andiamo said:


> http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineEForm


Thanks a lot, that helps. I think I should apply here soon, before I submit my visa application. How much time does this take and till when is the PCC valid?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot, that helps. I think I should apply here soon, before I submit my visa application. How much time does this take and till when is the PCC valid?


Not sure how long it takes, am waiting to schedule an appointment myself. May be someone who has got the PCC can answer.

PCC is valid for 12 months


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot, that helps. I think I should apply here soon, before I submit my visa application. How much time does this take and till when is the PCC valid?


PCC is valid for a year..and it took 3 weeks for me as verification was initiated in my case..in case ur current address is same as that in the passport, you will get it on the same day..


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Not sure how long it takes, am waiting to schedule an appointment myself. May be someone who has got the PCC can answer.
> 
> PCC is valid for 12 months


Hi.

I filled the online form and today , went to nearest passport seva kendra aka psk (search nearest to you) without any appointment. I got my pcc in 1 hr without any hassels.
So fill the form and visit the psk with passport..few other ID ...and with print copy of application.

Do search nearest psk with you on the webpage.

Thx


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi.
> 
> I filled the online form and today , went to nearest passport seva kendra aka psk (search nearest to you) without any appointment. I got my pcc in 1 hr without any hassels.
> So fill the form and visit the psk with passport..few other ID ...and with print copy of application.
> ...



What documents do we need to carry for the appointment please ?


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

*Query*

Hi , 
I am currently on my 475 visa . Im applying for my 189 visa now. So this is my situation,
I got my skills assessed on July end 2011 and I assume its 1 yr expiry . I filed my EOI on 1st July 2012. 
I got my 189 invite yesterday , do I have to reapply for ACS to file my application or just use the one i have?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

andiamo said:


> What documents do we need to carry for the appointment please ?


You need to carry the appointment letter, photo copies of 1st and last page of the the passport and original passport.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> I am currently on my 475 visa . Im applying for my 189 visa now. So this is my situation,
> I got my skills assessed on July end 2011 and I assume its 1 yr expiry . I filed my EOI on 1st July 2012.
> I got my 189 invite yesterday , do I have to reapply for ACS to file my application or just use the one i have?


ACS is valid for 2 years.. u r Gud to file visa... All the best...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> ACS is valid for 2 years.. u r Gud to file visa... All the best...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


cool thats a good stuff. Thanks mate.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rks890 said:


> You need to carry the appointment letter, photo copies of 1st and last page of the the passport and original passport.


To avoid last min glitches, carry edu docs , one other id like voter card or DL also(will be asked in worst case).

Thx


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

nav.mahajan said:


> ACS is valid for 2 years.. u r Gud to file visa... All the best...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Just checked and confused . ACS website says all result letter valid for 2 yrs but my ACS letter says "Assesment advice valid for 1 yr from date of issue". 

Is ACS assessment required to be valid on date of filing of EOI or date or application?Any thoughts?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Not sure what link you are referring to and why we need to contact DIAC IT.
> 
> I see upload buttons on my home page that opens a window to select the document type and stuff and upload the document.


That means it's working for you. Wasn't for me.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Just checked and confused . ACS website says all result letter valid for 2 yrs but my ACS letter says "Assesment advice valid for 1 yr from date of issue".
> 
> Is ACS assessment required to be valid on date of filing of EOI or date or application?Any thoughts?


In my ACS it is written that it is valid for 24 months..... 

so don't worry.... just go ahead and file visa... just curious have to you taken skill assessment or some thing else.....


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Just checked and confused . ACS website says all result letter valid for 2 yrs but my ACS letter says "Assesment advice valid for 1 yr from date of issue".
> 
> Is ACS assessment required to be valid on date of filing of EOI or date or application?Any thoughts?


Hi,

For the people who have received ACS result after January 2012, the validity is being given as 2 years. That's why your ACS letter stating 1 year expiry. In this case, Re Validation is the option given by ACS. They will provide you SAME letter again with new expiry date.

Check following thread that's discussing the problem like you mentioned.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/111145-acs-result-expiry-date-extension.html


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ugh, I could cry... I spent the last 5 hours filling out Form 80 and then I used the "sign", "done signing", "save as..." function, but OF COURSE!!! the file is gone 

How commonly do COs actually request that form? Are there certain circumstances where the form is requested more commonly, e.g. depending on where you are from or whether you have moved around a lot?

Just trying to decide whether I go through that entire trouble again or just wait & see whether the CO asks for it... Don't want to experience any delays though...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Ugh, I could cry... I spent the last 5 hours filling out Form 80 and then I used the "sign", "done signing", "save as..." function, but OF COURSE!!! the file is gone
> 
> How commonly do COs actually request that form? Are there certain circumstances where the form is requested more commonly, e.g. depending on where you are from or whether you have moved around a lot?
> 
> Just trying to decide whether I go through that entire trouble again or just wait & see whether the CO asks for it... Don't want to experience any delays though...


It depends on whether the CO requires it. I suppose if he's got any question marks upon viewing the uploaded docs, in those instances esp, he would require it. Try to upload as many docs as is relevant (but no irrelevancies, of course) - because that gives him a clear picture of your position. Then, if I were you I would fill in the form slowly until CO gets here - he'll take a minimum of 2 weeks (and normally 5 weeks) to get back to you anyways.

The form needs to be printed once you're done filling it up. Can't save the completed form properly on the normal free downloaded adobe reader (can only save an empty form) but if you use the Adobe Acrobat Prof software, you would be able to save the completed form. That's why you had trouble with it I presume. I filled my form in in the old fashioned way - with a pen


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, I havent clicked on "apply to visa" as waiting to sort out fee issues.
Once i apply , I have to submit fee at same time or i can start uploading docs and use it as a saved application and pay later on ?
also,is there any other way to pay then the credit card ? i am finding hardtime to find card with limit like 3000aud.. Is there other alternative ?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi, I havent clicked on "apply to visa" as waiting to sort out fee issues.
> Once i apply , I have to submit fee at same time or i can start uploading docs and use it as a saved application and pay later on ?
> also,is there any other way to pay then the credit card ? i am finding hardtime to find card with limit like 3000aud.. Is there other alternative ?


You have to pay first before you could upload the docs. As for the credit card matter, I suppose you could call your bank for assistance and also enquire about debit cards. I find it easier to use a debit card in such an instance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It depends on whether the CO requires it. I suppose if he's got any question marks upon viewing the uploaded docs, in those instances esp, he would require it. Try to upload as many docs as is relevant (but no irrelevancies, of course) - because that gives him a clear picture of your position. Then, if I were you I would fill in the form slowly until CO gets here - he'll take a minimum of 2 weeks (and normally 5 weeks) to get back to you anyways.
> 
> The form needs to be printed once you're done filling it up. Can't save the completed form properly on the normal free downloaded adobe reader (can only save an empty form) but if you use the Adobe Acrobat Prof software, you would be able to save the completed form. That's why you had trouble with it I presume. I filled my form in in the old fashioned way - with a pen


Thank you very much for your response! Unfortunately I assume he will have plenty of questions, but I will try to produce some more documents that might clear things up! Thanks for the advice! Will decide next week whether I give the form another shot; it's such a pain...
Haha, and I will def not make the same mistake again; just print it as a pdf rather than relying on this weird "done signing" function... Still mad at myself that I didn't do that in the first place...


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You have to pay first before you could upload the docs. As for the credit card matter, I suppose you could call your bank for assistance and also enquire about debit cards. I find it easier to use a debit card in such an instance.


I didnt saw debit card option. All they say is credit card.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I didnt saw debit card option. All they say is credit card.


You can use debit card instead - as long as it's a Mastercard, Visa, etc. debitcard - it's widely accepted in Australia to use a Mastercard/ Visa debit card (in place of the credit card for online transactions). I used my Mastercard debitcard. Payment went through nicely. Just put your debitcard details there instead.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I didnt saw debit card option. All they say is credit card.


You can use debit/credit card for the credit card option.

Only thing is the bank should allow the debit of AUD3060 worth of money. Normally debit cards in india have a max limit of 1.5 lacs which probably is not enough. Check for frnds who have credit card with good limit.You can use that


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> You can use debit/credit card for the credit card option.
> 
> Only thing is the bank should allow the debit of AUD3060 worth of money. Normally debit cards in india have a max limit of 1.5 lacs which probably is not enough. Check for frnds who have credit card with good limit.You can use that


Thanks for the heads up.! I.will check as per same.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You're having IT issues. Call or email the immigration dept. for help.
> 
> You could email them via the enquiry form at Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
> I've used it before and found them very efficient and helpful.
> ...


Please ask you query in the skillselect form. i did that and forwarded to evisa dept. and i got a reply. Thats the best bet, as you will have an email evidence as well.
Thanks immi888 for your help once again on that!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> For PCC in India, any idea where do we need to apply?


Please approach the nearest passport seva kendra. Application online. 
Call call center to confirm the process before going to save a second trip to the same place


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Please ask you query in the skillselect form. i did that and forwarded to evisa dept. and i got a reply. Thats the best bet, as you will have an email evidence as well.
> Thanks immi888 for your help once again on that!


Correction - The skillselect guys forwarded the request to evisa department


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello seniors....

Thanks for the assistance...

I would like to know...when attaching docs...they ask for "Description"....what should we enter in here....plz those who have submitted their application advice...

is it the type of attachment it is....like PDF, JPEG

many thanks....


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hello seniors....
> 
> Thanks for the assistance...
> 
> ...


No, it's the description of the doc. For eg, if it is a certificate for your Master of Arts uni qualification, then write 'Master of Arts', etc - if it is a passport, then write passport in the description. (p/s: does not matter if it repeats sometimes)


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you Immi888....


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for that information, I will will go with the form and docs next week so that I'm done with one process. Current address and the one on passport are the same, hope they give the PCC on the same day. 

Thanks again.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys :

I lodged on 30th Oct and the last date for applying is Nov 14th. While I got the receipt for payment, I have not got an acknowledgement email and status still shows :Application Received". Is that an issue?


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

can we edit the document upload page...if yes than how do we do it....

And will it matter if some documents were attached to some other place..e.g. my birth certificate attached to my travel doc...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys :
> 
> I lodged on 30th Oct and the last date for applying is Nov 14th. While I got the receipt for payment, I have not got an acknowledgement email and status still shows :Application Received". Is that an issue?


Acknowledgement letter may take up to a week, so you should def get it before the deadline. But anyways, "application received" should be fine!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> can we edit the document upload page...if yes than how do we do it....
> 
> And will it matter if some documents were attached to some other place..e.g. my birth certificate attached to my travel doc...


Didn't find any way to edit uploaded documents. Also wish I could delete one upload...
By attaching documents at incorrect places you will really be giving your CO a hard time. Not ideal, considering that your fate is in his hands  Could imagine that he will just ask you to resubmit certain documents...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Didn't find any way to edit uploaded documents. Also wish I could delete one upload...
> By attaching documents at incorrect places you will really be giving your CO a hard time. Not ideal, considering that your fate is in his hands  Could imagine that he will just ask you to resubmit certain documents...


hey Anne your response gave me a heart attack...M worried now...

I did a bit of mess because was not sure how to do it...initially was doing it in bit of trial n error...but finally rest of them were fine..

hope they dont reject my visa due to this..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hey Anne your response gave me a heart attack...M worried now...
> 
> I did a bit of mess because was not sure how to do it...initially was doing it in bit of trial n error...but finally rest of them were fine..
> 
> hope they dont reject my visa due to this..


Omg, I'm so sorry, was just messing with you  Your visa won't be rejected because of such stuff; it just comes down to proving your claims. Sorry about that


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> For uploading documents , I couldnot see any page while going through the online visa process. I saw pages till payments. Is the doc upload section enabled after completing the payment?


Senior Expats.. I have actually paid the visa fees and i can see the add docs button on this page. Can i directly upload the docs using this button or do i nee to wait till i receive an ack from diac with the link to upload the docs... Could anyone clarify this? I have submitted the visa application but still did not receive any ack.. How much time does it take to get the ack from diac after lodging the application...

Thanks in advance for the info...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Senior Expats.. I have actually paid the visa fees and i can see the add docs button on this page. Can i directly upload the docs using this button or do i nee to wait till i receive an ack from diac with the link to upload the docs... Could anyone clarify this? I have submitted the visa application but still did not receive any ack.. How much time does it take to get the ack from diac after lodging the application...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info...


You can just go ahead and start uploading documents. You should receive the acknowledgement letter within 3 - 7 days.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can just go ahead and start uploading documents. You should receive the acknowledgement letter within 3 - 7 days.


what letter? CO allocation?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> what letter? CO allocation?


No, the acknowledgement letter. After lodging the application online it takes about 3 - 7 days to receive an email which confirms that you have submitted a valid application.
From what people wrote here in this forum the CO allocation takes anywhere between 12 days and 5 weeks...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi 

when attaching work ex documents, like offer letter:
do i add one pdf per company or do i collate all 4 offer letters into 1 pdf and then attach.

also, form 16.
we cant edit it. I have all pdfs . so it will be difficult to collate it in one pdf.
is it ok to upload single form 16 as one attachment.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi
> 
> when attaching work ex documents, like offer letter:
> do i add one pdf per company or do i collate all 4 offer letters into 1 pdf and then attach.
> ...


Just try to make it as easy as possible for the CO. So in case of the offer letters I personally think it would be easier if they were 4 separate docs, each clearly identified in the description, but I don't think it really matters. If the CO has trouble he may ask you to provide certain documents again.

Regarding your pdf files; why don't you just use freeware such as PrimoPdf. It allows you to combine and split pdf files as needed (in case you are not familiar: To separate you can just print pages x - y & to combine you just save file 2 under the same name as file 1 and then the program asks you whether you want to overwrite or append the file). There are also other programs which directly allow you to combine pdfs...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Just try to make it as easy as possible for the CO. So in case of the offer letters I personally think it would be easier if they were 4 separate docs, each clearly identified in the description, but I don't think it really matters. If the CO has trouble he may ask you to provide certain documents again.
> 
> Regarding your pdf files; why don't you just use freeware such as PrimoPdf. It allows you to combine and split pdf files as needed (in case you are not familiar: To separate you can just print pages x - y & to combine you just save file 2 under the same name as file 1 and then the program asks you whether you want to overwrite or append the file). There are also other programs which directly allow you to combine pdfs...


thanx Anne

I have been using CutePDF . though it is not allowing me to append. will try primo
thnx again


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> thanx Anne
> 
> I have been using CutePDF . though it is not allowing me to append. will try primo
> thnx again


Cute PDF should also allow you to merge files. From what i read on some other page you just need to go to "tools", "merge pdf & image files", then select all files you want to append, "open", then you can rearrange the files, click "OK", done.
Actually sounds way cooler than Primo


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can just go ahead and start uploading documents. You should receive the acknowledgement letter within 3 - 7 days.


Thanks for the info Anne!!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Upload Docs - always to be certified ?*

Been following a few threads related to uploading docs and am still a little confused.

I see the following options being discussed

1. If Original document in color, scan and upload - No certification required.

2. If Original document not in color, scan and get certified and upload.

What is the recommended approach guys. 

Also curious to know, since we will not be sending hard copies of uploaded docs to DIAC, how can a scan differentiate b/n an original and a photo copied doc ?
Thoughts please ?

Also would appreciate if someone can direct me to the DIAC page where they provide guidelines on this please ?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Been following a few threads related to uploading docs and am still a little confused.
> 
> I see the following options being discussed
> 
> ...



Hi Andiamo,

Its simple logical interpretation, as in why wud somebody require a doc attested ?

>> becuase they will not get to see the original directly and want some responsible person to confirm that they have seen the original and the xerox is good to be accepted in its stead, rite ?

>> now if you are color scanning the originals and upload the doc, CO who is processing the docs will be ablet to see originals directly with relevant stamps and all, then why would they need an attested xerox when they are able to verify the original ??

I have color scanned all my docs and uploaded the same, my CO accepted them and confirmed all the docs met and is waiting for my meds to be finalized.

Hope this helps !

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

*Fyi ...*

Guys,

This is for all who have lodged or will lodge in couple of days..

Global Health is taking approximately more then a month for finalization the meds after uploading due to huge volumes.. so my advise is please do not wait for CO allocation get ur meds done immediately after you receive ur health ID's.

I have an email from CO who has confirmed all my docs are met and he is awaiting meds finalization before he finalizes my application.... my meds were uploaded on 4th oct... ray: will get my magic mail nxt wk sometime..


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Andiamo,
> 
> Its simple logical interpretation, as in why wud somebody require a doc attested ?
> 
> ...


Certification is required if my docs are computer generated (black and white)? like online bank statements, salary slips from email...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Andiamo,
> 
> Its simple logical interpretation, as in why wud somebody require a doc attested ?
> 
> ...


Hey Rekha,

Appreciate your quick response and I agree with your reasoning.

Per this logic why would anyone ever need a doc to be certified at all ? 
Cos once we create a digital scan, how is it possible to ascertain whether the original or the photocopy was used for scanning.

Apologies if I am going overboard on this, just trying to understand what the right thing to do would be like !


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Been following a few threads related to uploading docs and am still a little confused.
> 
> I see the following options being discussed
> 
> ...


The most recent guideline is the one specifically for skillselect. It's at Helpful Information

It says certified copies are required but the PCC needs to be a coloured scan.
That said, in practice, coloured scans of all other docs seem to be accepted by CO too. Depends on the CO I guess. 

I followed the instruction on the webpage above because that is the official instruction for skillselect applicants. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Certification is required if my docs are computer generated (black and white)? like online bank statements, salary slips from email...


I have submitted computer generated copies of my payslips, form 16 and so on... without any attestion and my CO has accepted it.. I havent attached my bank statements both for ACS nor Visa, CO didnt ask me for it too.. but confirmed all the docs met..

But you would need to attest the docs incase you have self attested declaration or any statutory declaration for job ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hey Rekha,
> 
> Appreciate your quick response and I agree with your reasoning.
> 
> ...


nw this same logic goes for attestation too rite, what is the guarantee the person attesting is checked the original ? I suppose they have there own means of ascertaining the authenication of docs submitted..

I have done a lill proj with some of applicants, most of us have submitted original scans and none were asked for attestion.. 

hope this helps !


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> nw this same logic goes for attestation too rite, what is the guarantee the person attesting is checked the original ? I suppose they have there own means of ascertaining the authenication of docs submitted..
> 
> I have done a lill proj with some of applicants, most of us have submitted original scans and none were asked for attestion..
> 
> hope this helps !


jus to add on to it..CO will always comeback incase they are not sure or satisfied with any of the docs submitted attested or not ?

As per the updates and my own personal experience, CO are the most helpful ppl in this entire process, they try and ensure they are getting the rite docs with their guidance..so no rocket science here u can goahead and submit docs as u deem rite and do the rest upon CO request..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is for all who have lodged or will lodge in couple of days..
> 
> ...


Hi Rekha,
would you mind elaborating on the health check process? I got my medicals done in Sydney and if I understood the clinic correctly they will be sending me the original results by mail (I think they don't have eHealth). So I assume I will have to forward the unopened envelope to my CO once assigned?!
The delays you are talking about, are they from the clinic or the immi side? Do they only affect offshore or also onshore medicals?


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Rekha,
> would you mind elaborating on the health check process? I got my medicals done in Sydney and if I understood the clinic correctly they will be sending me the original results by mail (I think they don't have eHealth). So I assume I will have to forward the unopened envelope to my CO once assigned?!
> The delays you are talking about, are they from the clinic or the immi side? Do they only affect offshore or also onshore medicals?


Hi Anne,

Mine was done thru eHealth, not very sure about onshore\offshore of meds 

The delay is from Imm side, I got email confirmation from my CO 15 days back stating all docs met and awaiting your meds finalization..I have droped an email to health strategies to check on the current status and they have confirmed due to huge vols meds finalization is taking long and approx time is 1 month.

I have spoken to couple of my frnds and analyzed the dates of meds uploaded and finalized dates, a day more or less but exactly a month. So going by this if u send ur meds to CO it shud take a month or more in your case as CO will have to resend it to global health for finalization.. again its jus an assumption as ur onshore it might differ.

hope this helps !

Rekha


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Mine was done thru eHealth, not very sure about onshore\offshore of meds
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you! Great help! So forwarding medicals to global health for finalization is separate from the "medicals referred" status, right?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> nw this same logic goes for attestation too rite, what is the guarantee the person attesting is checked the original ? I suppose they have there own means of ascertaining the authenication of docs submitted..
> 
> I have done a lill proj with some of applicants, most of us have submitted original scans and none were asked for attestion..
> 
> hope this helps !


That's quite a few handy inputs, appreciate it. Will go ahead as suggested.

Will get color scans of the docs I have and start uploading. As you say, lets leave it to the CO and respond when queries are raised.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, thank you! Great help! So forwarding medicals to global health for finalization is separate from the "medicals referred" status, right?


I believe all the meds will be referred to global health, as in skill docs fwded to relevant assesing bodies for assessment similarily meds are sent to global health for assessment.. 

After assessing if Global Health has any findings and needs any further investigation before they decide they will get back to us or will ask CO to do so.. that can be said as referred in true sense.. otherwise all the meds are imm referred to global health...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> That's quite a few handy inputs, appreciate it. Will go ahead as suggested.
> 
> Will get color scans of the docs I have and start uploading. As you say, lets leave it to the CO and respond when queries are raised.


sounds like a good thing to do 

letz live all the worrying to CO  afterall he is getting paid to guide us..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Mine was done thru eHealth, not very sure about onshore\offshore of meds
> 
> ...



Hi Anne

I did my medicals at Brisbane. Pls note that what Rekha says does not apply to those residing in Australia. For those who did the medical at Australia, Medibankhealth will upload your health results up your evisa system for you. You only need to keep the envelope that they send you as a back up (i.e. just in case the uploading was not done properly and the co needs you to send the envelope to him). DO NOT open the envelope.

If you'd like to check if the health results were uploaded properly, call Immigration Dept and they will check for you. I called them and they said that my medicals have been uploaded onto my evisa within 3 days!  Cheers.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> I believe all the meds will be referred to global health, as in skill docs fwded to relevant assesing bodies for assessment similarily meds are sent to global health for assessment..
> 
> After assessing if Global Health has any findings and needs any further investigation before they decide they will get back to us or will ask CO to do so.. that can be said as referred in true sense.. otherwise all the meds are imm referred to global health...


Ok, thank you Rekha!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> I did my medicals at Brisbane. Pls note that what Rekha says does not apply to those residing in Australia. For those who did the medical at Australia, Medibankhealth will upload your health results up your evisa system for you. You only need to keep the envelope that they send you as a back up (i.e. just in case the uploading was not done properly and the co needs you to send the envelope to him). DO NOT open the envelope.
> 
> If you'd like to check if the health results were uploaded properly, call Immigration Dept and they will check for you. I called them and they said that my medicals have been uploaded onto my evisa within 3 days!  Cheers.


Wohoo! Thank you! Will call them next week then :clap2:
Btw, any way I can see the results?


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

Im new to this forum. My medicals were also referred from the middle of oct. So, i guess it should be finalised within this month. But i think there are some other external checks, right? Does anyone know more about those?

Cheers


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! Thank you! Will call them next week then :clap2:
> Btw, any way I can see the results?


Nope. Better not even try to ask the person on the line when the envelope clearly says not to open it. Asking the person on the line for the results is analogous to opening the envelope they may argue. So play it safe and don't ask about the results.

If it helps calm your nerves, my past experience may help: I used to be on a student visa, and did my medicals for that. The doctor made an 'error' and said that there was a medical issue (when there was none). It never proceeded further than that to go on to be uploaded to evisa, etc. The doctor will refer you to your GP for confirmation of his diagnosis, etc. My GP said the diagnosis was wrong and confirmed the doctor made an error and so after that results were corrected and sent to the immigration and uploaded to evisa.

I guess from that experience, it tells me that if something is seriously wrong with you in your medicals, you'd be sent to your GP by now, instead of proceeding with having the medicals uploaded to evisa. Can't be entirely sure of how everything works but that's just one bit that I've learnt from past experience which may/ may not help understand things .... or at least to calm our nerves. 

My doctor for this PR application was quite nice in the sense that for every test that she did, if it went ok, she would say so.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Nope. Better not even try to ask the person on the line when the envelope clearly says not to open it. Asking the person on the line for the results is analogous to opening the envelope they may argue. So play it safe and don't ask about the results.
> 
> If it helps calm your nerves, my past experience may help: I used to be on a student visa, and did my medicals for that. The doctor made an 'error' and said that there was a medical issue (when there was none). It never proceeded further than that to go on to be uploaded to evisa, etc. The doctor will refer you to your GP for confirmation of his diagnosis, etc. My GP said the diagnosis was wrong and confirmed the doctor made an error and so after that results were corrected and sent to the immigration and uploaded to evisa.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip; won't ask about the results. And yes, really calms my nerves. So if everything is uploaded to evisa I can assume that at least nothing serious is wrong with me 
And if you don't mind, one more question: When you were sent to your GP, what was the approximate timeline for that? When were you notified and by whom?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for the tip; won't ask about the results. And yes, really calms my nerves. So if everything is uploaded to evisa I can assume that at least nothing serious is wrong with me
> And if you don't mind, one more question: When you were sent to your GP, what was the approximate timeline for that? When were you notified and by whom?


Oh, that was in my student days loong ago - so as far as I can remember, I was given a note by the immigration doctor (to go see a GP) on the same day of the medicals itself, i.e. Dr Quack 

BTW Anne - it's 3.15 am in Sydney now - go to sleep and stop worrying 

I don't blame you either though 'cos I've been awake as late as you ever since my EOI got selected. But I suspect that aside from the worrying, it was largely because I stayed up all night to wait for the email to get an invite to apply for PR (because according to my calculations I should be invited by 15 Oct, so I stayed up all night for it). After that all nighter - my sleep patterns have been totally screwed up 

Funny thing was that I forgot it was daylight savings and so the email came in at 11pm. in Brisbane  Hahaha 

p/s: I noticed on your signature that you did your medicals on 1 Nov. Give it a few working days, and the envelope from Medibankhealth will be sent to your house. At around that time, call Immigration to confirm that the medical results has been uploaded onto evisa.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Oh, that was in my student days loong ago - so as far as I can remember, I was given a note by the immigration doctor (to go see a GP) on the same day of the medicals itself, i.e. Dr Quack
> 
> BTW Anne - it's 3.15 am in Sydney now - go to sleep and stop worrying
> 
> ...


Haha, you are the second person today telling me to go to sleep. I'm in the middle of my final exams so my sleeping rhythm got pretty messed up (yes, I am still enjoying the life of a student ). + Of course you are right; the anxiety about the entire visa process doesn't help...
Thanks for all your help though. Really cleared things up. Now I just have to run to my mailbox every day first thing in the morning (or whenever I get up )


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, you are the second person today telling me to go to sleep. I'm in the middle of my final exams so my sleeping rhythm got pretty messed up (yes, I am still enjoying the life of a student ). + Of course you are right; the anxiety about the entire visa process doesn't help...
> Thanks for all your help though. Really cleared things up. Now I just have to run to my mailbox every day first thing in the morning (or whenever I get up )


Hi immi888,

Thanks a lot for the info on Onshore Medicals.

Few quick questions:

1. Will the hard copy be sent by registered post or Standard post? Any idea?

2. Once the results are uploaded by Medibank online, will the status of Health requirements change to "Received" from "Requested"?

Also, will the "Organize Health examinations" link disappear? 

Please suggest.

Many thanks!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

v190 said:


> Hi immi888,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info on Onshore Medicals.
> 
> ...


The hardcopy will be sent by std post. Once the results are uploaded, the status may/ may not change (because the system is not working properly for everyone at the moment). Same goes for the link. Best thing to do is to contact Immigration and check. If it's been uploaded, they'll tell you so and that that they can see it on their end.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

I know whoz the first one


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is for all who have lodged or will lodge in couple of days..
> 
> ...


Am planning to initiating my eHealth activity and need few inputs please.....

1. How long from the date of initiating the health examination request will we be given an appointment for the actual test ?

2. Also I presume these are DIAC authorized medical centers. Do we need to personally call up the panel docs or would they be reaching out to us instead ?

3. Is there any documentation / forms to be kept ready before we go in for the appointment. Please advise.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Am planning to initiating my eHealth activity and need few inputs please.....
> 
> 1. How long from the date of initiating the health examination request will we be given an appointment for the actual test ? *>>> the panel docs will check if they r able to access ur ehealth link and then fix up an app as early as possible, may be within a day or two.*
> 2. Also I presume these are DIAC authorized medical centers. Do we need to personally call up the panel docs or would they be reaching out to us instead ?
> ...


*>> It depends for me in Hyd they have asked me to fill form 26 & fom 160 alongwith them get passport and passport size photos, while for my friend @ mumbai they jus asked them to carry their passorts..*


Hope this will help.

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> *>> It depends for me in Hyd they have asked me to fill form 26 & fom 160 alongwith them get passport and passport size photos, while for my friend @ mumbai they jus asked them to carry their passorts..*
> 
> 
> Hope this will help.
> ...


please chk my anws in bold and here is the link for your ready ref :

India - Panel Physicians


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Thanks for the info Anne!!


Hey.. I was trying to upload the docs for the Visa.. but I had one question.. Do I need to upload my wife's educational qualifications also???


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> *>> It depends for me in Hyd they have asked me to fill form 26 & fom 160 alongwith them get passport and passport size photos, while for my friend @ mumbai they jus asked them to carry their passorts..*
> 
> 
> Hope this will help.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info, Rekha... appreciate it !

Also once panel docs confirm a date for appointment, would there be a choice to pre pone / advance it or is it compulsary to stick to the dates


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey.. I was trying to upload the docs for the Visa.. but I had one question.. Do I need to upload my wife's educational qualifications also???


Not unless your are claiming points for your wife or until the CO asks for it


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Not unless your are claiming points for your wife or until the CO asks for it


ok.. great ! Thanks!!


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Not unless your are claiming points for your wife or until the CO asks for it


Hey andiamo.. I see that you have lodged the application on Oct 25.. how about CO allocation? is it done yet?? just trying to see when will get a CO allocated.. I have lodged on Nov 1st...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey andiamo.. I see that you have lodged the application on Oct 25.. how about CO allocation? is it done yet?? just trying to see when will get a CO allocated.. I have lodged on Nov 1st...


i lodged on 2nov. still waiting


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys.. I am trying to upload docs to my application.. When I click on the ATTACH DOCUMENT, I am not getting my wife's name in the dropdown list... the Applicant Name is showing only my name... is it that I have to attach my family's evidence also under my name only??? can any one quickly reply to this.. I am in the midst of uploading the docs... appreciate your help!!!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Guys.. I am trying to upload docs to my application.. When I click on the ATTACH DOCUMENT, I am not getting my wife's name in the dropdown list... the Applicant Name is showing only my name... is it that I have to attach my family's evidence also under my name only??? can any one quickly reply to this.. I am in the midst of uploading the docs... appreciate your help!!!


You are ideally supposed to see both the applicants' names at the time of uploading docs. Please contact Help Desk


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Guys.. I am trying to upload docs to my application.. When I click on the ATTACH DOCUMENT, I am not getting my wife's name in the dropdown list... the Applicant Name is showing only my name... is it that I have to attach my family's evidence also under my name only??? can any one quickly reply to this.. I am in the midst of uploading the docs... appreciate your help!!!


try log out and log in again. should be able to see after that.

or did you add your wife name before you lodge?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

plutology said:


> try log out and log in again. should be able to see after that.
> 
> or did you add your wife name before you lodge?


On the document upload page can u see both ur names.there is a list of recommended documents for each applicant
If u are unable to see it, better contact helpdesk.
Or try a different browser .


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

andiamo said:


> You are ideally supposed to see both the applicants' names at the time of uploading docs. Please contact Help Desk


ooh really.. thanks for the info andiamo...

any idea of the helpdesk number or where we can find the help desk number..


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks a lot for the info, Rekha... appreciate it !
> 
> Also once panel docs confirm a date for appointment, would there be a choice to pre pone / advance it or is it compulsary to stick to the dates


you can alwayz go there as per your convenience, its jus like ur regular doctors appointment nothing different. Jus keep the clinic informed if any changes in ur plans..


Let me easy your curiosity a lill more.. 

below is what u can expect as part of meds.

> blood & urine sample collection
> chest x ray
> physical examination.. thats it nothing more or less


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Mine was done thru eHealth, not very sure about onshore\offshore of meds
> 
> ...


Rekha,

Can you provide any information, whether there was job verification call for you on current or previous employers/experience?

My TRN is not available online, thats why the Hyd-Panel asking me to wait until the it up online, then I should take appointment for my wife and child who are in india. Today I took Medicals in UAE even though the TRN was not up. This is how the difference in India and abroad!


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

Even I have uploaded the documents but now not sure if I have done any mistakes or selected the wrong category. Lodged my app on 18th Oct and now waiting on CO.

Also.. do we get a visa stamping done if the PR is granted or is it a letter which we need to carry while travelling?

Thanks.


ICT Business Analyst Invite rcvd on 1st Oct and Medicals done on 27 Oct.

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Rekha,
> 
> Can you provide any information, whether there was job verification call for you on current or previous employers/experience?
> 
> My TRN is not available online, thats why the Hyd-Panel asking me to wait until the it up online, then I should take appointment for my wife and child who are in india. Today I took Medicals in UAE even though the TRN was not up. This is how the difference in India and abroad!


not sure of any job verification, even if they called my current employer they wudnt intimate me.. i chked with my previous employer they confirmed no verification was done.

not sure how it is done in other countries but in india health ID shoud be up for the clinics to upload ur meds, if its in hyd go for sec-bad clinic not to himayatnagar those thugs are blood suckers

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I have uploaded the documents but now not sure if I have done any mistakes or selected the wrong category. Lodged my app on 18th Oct and now waiting on CO.
> 
> ...


All I can say is dont worry about rite or wrong docs uploaded  let the CO worry about it.. if any docs required he will get back to you thats why he is getting paid .. so live these worries to him  jus to easy your anxiety they give 28 days for you to provide the docs from date of email.. so no worries on time to procure rite docs too..


you can either send ur passport thru VFS to australian embassy in Delhi and get it stamped or use the evisa # given thru ur grant.. upon initial entry visa will be stamped neways..

Rekha


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Am planning to initiating my eHealth activity and need few inputs please.....
> 
> 1. How long from the date of initiating the health examination request will we be given an appointment for the actual test ?
> 
> ...


I just completed my medicals on 1st Nov 2012 in Mumbai.

1. It depends on clinic to clinic, I just booked my appointment a day before.

2.. You have to call them up and make an appointment, they wont get in touch with you.

3.For me they asked me to carry 4 Passport sized photographs, 2 Photo copies of front and back page of the passport, Form 160 & form 26, original passport and physical copy of HAP ID.

hope this helps.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Guys.. I am trying to upload docs to my application.. When I click on the ATTACH DOCUMENT, I am not getting my wife's name in the dropdown list... the Applicant Name is showing only my name... is it that I have to attach my family's evidence also under my name only??? can any one quickly reply to this.. I am in the midst of uploading the docs... appreciate your help!!!


Hi Prashanth - dont worry , I faced the same issue and still am. I had raised query and this is the reply I got. I'm attaching the other documents also under my name , and prefixing the comments with "Spouse -" and "Child - ". Tha should work.

"The Department is currently experiencing issues with the online attachment facility. eService support are working closely with our IT professionals to have these issues resolved. At this stage we expect the attachment facility to be up and running by the end of this week. 

In regards to the issue raised where the documents are unable to be uploaded to dependent clients, if their documents are attached to the main applicant, your case officer will assess each document individually and apply them to the correct client once assessed. 

Once you have been allocated a case officer, they will then request any additional documents needed to be sent to their team mailbox at that time. Your case officer will not make a decision on the case until an attempt has been made to receive the documents.

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused.
"


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> not sure of any job verification, even if they called my current employer they wudnt intimate me.. i chked with my previous employer they confirmed no verification was done.
> 
> not sure how it is done in other countries but in india health ID shoud be up for the clinics to upload ur meds, if its in hyd go for sec-bad clinic not to himayatnagar those thugs are blood suckers
> 
> Rekha


Thank you Rekha.

I will contact them tomorrow morning.

btw, do you have any email for padmarao nagar clinic. So that i can write to them.

Thanks again.


----------



## kahina (Nov 4, 2012)

hi dere, first of all congrats...it will resolve soon.
v also looking for migration in australia thru 190 visa.
can u let me knw did u apply thru any agent or directly.
if directly dan plz give me the link and document checklist..
and what is 10th DMC. M 12th DMC.

THANKS


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi Prashanth - dont worry , I faced the same issue and still am. I had raised query and this is the reply I got. I'm attaching the other documents also under my name , and prefixing the comments with "Spouse -" and "Child - ". Tha should work.
> 
> "The Department is currently experiencing issues with the online attachment facility. eService support are working closely with our IT professionals to have these issues resolved. At this stage we expect the attachment facility to be up and running by the end of this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info dude.... I will upload my spouse n kid's evidence also under my attachments only...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Please ask you query in the skillselect form. i did that and forwarded to evisa dept. and i got a reply. Thats the best bet, as you will have an email evidence as well.
> Thanks immi888 for your help once again on that!


No problems! I just noticed in the recently released skillselect report that there are more invites this month - which means possibly a more hectic time this month for the IT guys as well. So, just a small heads up that if they take a while to get back to you, then try calling. You have the initial email as evidence, so that is good  Good Luck with your application!


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I got the invitation on 1st of November, and the visa application is lodged on 3rd of November. I'm yet to receive the acknowledgement letter and CO to be assigned. 

I know now itself I can start attaching the required documents, but what I want to know is whether shall I get the medical done and apply for police clearance in the mean time? Or should I wait until a CO is assigned?

I would greatly appreciate if any expats could share their experience.

Thanks!


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I got the invitation on 1st of November, and the visa application is lodged on 3rd of November. I'm yet to receive the acknowledgement letter and CO to be assigned. 

I know now itself I can start attaching the required documents, but what I want to know is whether shall I get the medical done and apply for police clearance in the mean time? Or should I wait until a CO is assigned?

I would greatly appreciate if any expats could share their experience.

(My profile shows expat in Newzealand, but it is actually Australia. I don't know how to change this)

Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got the invitation on 1st of November, and the visa application is lodged on 3rd of November. I'm yet to receive the acknowledgement letter and CO to be assigned.
> 
> ...


You should get your acknowledgement within 3 - 7 days and the CO assignment within 12 days - 5 weeks. You can go ahead and start your medicals & PCC; both may take a while so no harm in getting started. Both are valid for 12 months.


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you AnneChristina  Any idea how long does the process takes these days? Previously it was around 12 months and I thought it will be more quicker under skillselect. 



AnneChristina said:


> You should get your acknowledgement within 3 - 7 days and the CO assignment within 12 days - 5 weeks. You can go ahead and start your medicals & PCC; both may take a while so no harm in getting started. Both are valid for 12 months.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Thank you AnneChristina  Any idea how long does the process takes these days? Previously it was around 12 months and I thought it will be more quicker under skillselect.


The official standard processing time is 12 months but the immigration officers are actually very efficient in skillselect applications so far. There have been people in this forum who have gotten their visa grants in 15 days, 17 days, 5 weeks, 2 months, 3 months, etc. 

I think much depends on how early your CO arrives, how well you've collated and uploaded your documents and filled in your application form, whether there are any complications and whether there are any delays in getting the medical results and PCC as well as your ability to report any IT issues (if any) quickly so that it gets fixed quickly and does not delay your application.


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

immi888 said:


> The official standard processing time is 12 months but the immigration officers are actually very efficient in skillselect applications so far. There have been people in this forum who have gotten their visa grants in 15 days, 17 days, 5 weeks, 2 months, 3 months, etc.
> 
> I think much depends on how early your CO arrives, how well you've collated and uploaded your documents and filled in your application form, whether there are any complications and whether there are any delays in getting the medical results and PCC as well as your ability to report any IT issues (if any) quickly so that it gets fixed quickly and does not delay your application.


This is really encouraging. Thanks for the info. Fingers crossed :ranger:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Btw, to change your country: On the top you will see "Quick Links", and then in the drop-down "Edit Your Details".


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Btw, to change your country: On the top you will see "Quick Links", and then in the drop-down "Edit Your Details".


Alright, thanks I will check that out.

And regarding attaching the required documents to the online application, as I have gone through the documents

1. Certified copies need to be attached
2. Direct scanned copies are also accepted as long as it is in color

I actually got the scanned certified copies that I sent for ACS assessment. But at the time I applied I had to send them the hard copies as well. So now I got the soft copies and the original documents only.

Is there a need to send the hard copies to DIAC ? Would my CO request it?

Otherwise I can simply attach the previously scanned documents. Any helpful information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Alright, thanks I will check that out.
> 
> And regarding attaching the required documents to the online application, as I have gone through the documents
> 
> ...


No hard copies required. Follow the instructions at the following 2 webpages:
Helpful Information
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

NB: in practice, coloured scans of other docs are accepted by some COs. Depends on the CO.


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

Please help,

when I was submitting EOI for 489 there was a question " How is the client or their partner related to the potential sponsor?" I answered " Nephew" . My Aunt is sponsoring me. When I received EOI it is showing that "Nominate / Sponsored by: Nephew. " Do I need to contact immi for this to be corrected before lodging a visa for 489? or let lapes my this EOI and lodge a new one. Please advise thanks.


----------



## Saloo (Oct 31, 2012)

*Error in EOI Invitation*

Please help,

when I was submitting EOI for 489 there was a question " How is the client or their partner related to the potential sponsor?" I answered " Nephew" . My Aunt is sponsoring me. When I received EOI it is showing that "Nominate / Sponsored by: Nephew. " Do I need to contact immi for this to be corrected before lodging a visa for 489? or let lapse my this EOI and lodge a new one. Please advise thanks.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys. While uploading documents on skillselect i m having problem. Page just keep loading and nothing comes up. Just wanna know if anyone else having same problem. I tried today 5 november 2012. And my application status still showing as incomplete however i submitted complete application and my EOI has already been suspended because of this. Money has been deducted from my card as well. After uploading documents, do u think my application will be complete or am I doing anything wrong? Please reply if anyone knows.

Thanks
Waqar Anwer


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hey guys. While uploading documents on skillselect i m having problem. Page just keep loading and nothing comes up. Just wanna know if anyone else having same problem. I tried today 5 november 2012. And my application status still showing as incomplete however i submitted complete application and my EOI has already been suspended because of this. Money has been deducted from my card as well. After uploading documents, do u think my application will be complete or am I doing anything wrong? Please reply if anyone knows.
> 
> Thanks
> Waqar Anwer


Don't worry dude.. this did happen to me as well. Try re-logging or using a different browser. Your attachments should be there in the application. Also don't worry about the status. It does show erratic values sometimes.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Dear Frenz,

Has any one who got invite for "Victoria State Sponsorship" for ANZCO : "Software Testers". 
Any 190 Visa Holders ?

Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..

No CO assigned 

189 Visa

Thanks to all the frenz out there for helping me and answering the questions !!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


Woooow .. congratulations buddy ...
I have just paid my fees.. wait begins

Congratulations again.. dat was quick


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


Omg, within 16 days?!? That's amazing! Many congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...




Wow man, truly amazing......congratulations


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


congrats!!:clap2:

BTW: I thought you said you lodged your application on 18 Oct. in your previous threads?? Might be good to leave us your timeline as well for reference purposes. Thanks.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello friends..

as of 5/11 I am not able to log on to check the status of lodged online visa..every time I log in, it says "this service is temporary unavailable, please try again later"

is anyone else is facing this problem...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hello friends..
> 
> as of 5/11 I am not able to log on to check the status of lodged online visa..every time I log in, it says "this service is temporary unavailable, please try again later"
> 
> is anyone else is facing this problem...


I can log in... Though the status never seems to change


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I can log in... Though the status never seems to change


Was not able to log in on 5/11 but can now log in today, on 6/11. :clap2:

There was a note on the immigration dept's website saying that there is some servicing to the evisa system making it impossible to log in for some - but that servicing is supposed to occur on 3 and 4 Nov. But maybe, it got extended to 5 Nov, perhaps.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I can log in... Though the status never seems to change



i just log in now and it says the same....btw which link are u using...m using the one from immi site...

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Was not able to log in on 5/11 but can now log in today, on 6/11. :clap2:
> 
> There was a note on the immigration dept's website saying that there is some servicing to the evisa system making it impossible to log in for some - but that servicing is supposed to occur on 3 and 4 Nov. But maybe, it got extended to 5 Nov, perhaps.


may be extended...and more extended here in Fiji...lol....

well still I cant log on...have to keep trying....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> may be extended...and more extended here in Fiji...lol....
> 
> well still I cant log on...have to keep trying....


Haha, I'm always making things much more complicated than they are, so I usually first log into Skillselect, then select from the right "Update current visa application" or sth like that, and then log into eVisa. I'm sure there is a much easier way though


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I'm always making things much more complicated than they are, so I usually first log into Skillselect, then select from the right "Update current visa application" or sth like that, and then log into eVisa. I'm sure there is a much easier way though


Anne you are great.....the BEST...

the easier way which I was doing did not work and I tried the way you do....go through skill select...and guess what...it worked...now I can view my application/document upload page...and for all applicants it say "processing"...

I lodged on 3/11, though did not get acknowledgement yet..maybe in few days..

once again...thanks Anne and Immi888...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Anne you are great.....the BEST...
> 
> the easier way which I was doing did not work and I tried the way you do....go through skill select...and guess what...it worked...now I can view my application/document upload page...and for all applicants it say "processing"...
> 
> ...


Haha, glad it worked


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


CONGRATS !!!!

thats was super speed.. :clap2:

I have been waiting for it frm 1.5 months 

Rekha


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


wow.. super!!!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Has any of you paid the visa fees using an Indian debit card? Does the system accept Indian debit card....Seniors please advice...Otherwise I will have to look for alternate options..


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...



Congrats rizwig :clap2: .... Can you also tell what all documents you uploaded ...will be help for others...


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Dear Frenz,
> 
> Has any one who got invite for "Victoria State Sponsorship" for ANZCO : "Software Testers".
> Any 190 Visa Holders ?
> ...


I got invite for ST.


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just joined 

Got EOI on 15 th Oct on 65 points. Applied visa on 18th..Today case officer contacted me and got mail that my points have been found to be 60 and not 65 as system calculated and hence, visa cannot be granted  No explanation on how points were recalculated though 

Also applied for State Sponsorship in WA for 190 visa n got mail that my EOI cannot be viewed 2 weeks ago as I had applied for the 189 visa. Now that my visa for 189 will be withdrawn, what is my next step? Can I submit another EOI? Can i use the previous EOI for my State sponsorship?

Can some one plz help??? Thnksssss


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> Just joined
> 
> Got EOI on 15 th Oct on 65 points. Applied visa on 18th..Today case officer contacted me and got mail that my points have been found to be 60 and not 65 as system calculated and hence, visa cannot be granted  No explanation on how points were recalculated though
> 
> ...


Oh...that is weird... Can you explain the criteria you claimed the points for? Mayb some1 in the forum can help you find where you missed it....


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> Just joined
> 
> Got EOI on 15 th Oct on 65 points. Applied visa on 18th..Today case officer contacted me and got mail that my points have been found to be 60 and not 65 as system calculated and hence, visa cannot be granted  No explanation on how points were recalculated though
> 
> ...


wow.. this is really shocking !!!!

did you not submit any documents to support your claim??

i think after assessment they found out that your documents/work experience/educational qualification/skill assessment cannot match with the point that you claim! 

did you over claim your point???

no return of all fee you paid?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I'm always making things much more complicated than they are, so I usually first log into Skillselect, then select from the right "Update current visa application" or sth like that, and then log into eVisa. I'm sure there is a much easier way though


you know what, I kind of trust that option. going direct at times is a challenge.


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

*189 and 190*

Hi, Can any one tell me if I can apply for 189 and 190 (WA) visa at once? Will it have a bad effect on my 190 visa application if I have also applied for 189 visa? Kindly advise.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> Hi, Can any one tell me if I can apply for 189 and 190 (WA) visa at once? Will it have a bad effect on my 190 visa application if I have also applied for 189 visa? Kindly advise.


Doesn't really matter (unless you have a specific reason to go for a particular visa), I applied for 186, 189, 190, 489 all at once. I think it just maximize your chances of an invite.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

find where you went wrong and explain to your CO why you made a mistake, you still have passing score anyway (60 pts minimum)


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Frenz,
Has anyone submitted cover letter for applying State sponsorship. If "Yes", Have you had your cover letter and CV in the same document ?

I am applying for VIC SS and I don't see any cover letter requirement in the application.

please help.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> Hi, Can any one tell me if I can apply for 189 and 190 (WA) visa at once? Will it have a bad effect on my 190 visa application if I have also applied for 189 visa? Kindly advise.


Hi
You can file an EOI for both 189 and 190 simultaneously. But, you can apply for a visa for only 1 EOI.

If you get a 189 invite, you will not get a 190 invite till the 189 is current, ergo you won't be able to launch the 190.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

How do we get to know if a CO has been assigned ? 

Does it get updated under correspondence in SkillSelect or is there some email communication sent ?


----------



## Amitkmr (Nov 6, 2012)

*Reg partner's 5 points*

Hello everyone,

Congratulations to those who got the invitations!

I have created a eoi with 55 points for 189. I want to claim 5 points for partner skills to make it 60 points. My partner got acs result but she will get the IELTS score by end of this month. 
My question is, at this point can I claim 5 points in my eoi? or should I wait unitil she get IELTS result. If we claim partner's skills in eoi, we only need to provide the acs ref number and not the ielts score.
Another question is, what's the minimum score she needs to get in each band?


----------



## vidya (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to know about your case. 

What is your date of birth??? Similar confusion was there in my case. Skillselect calculated 70 points on 17 july 2012. My date of birth is *01 Oct 1979*. So on the day of application my age was 32 - thus the system gave me 30 points for age. I got an invitation on 1st september 2012. Still my age is 32, points for age - 30. 

I submitted visa application on 4 oct 2012. My age as on 4 oct 2012 - 33yrs, points for age - 25 points. Thus reducing 5 points from my total. Then I checked the fine print, it says the *age is calculated as on date of invitation*. On date of invitation 1 sept 2012 - I was of 32 yrs , so I should get 30 points. 

Please check all the parameters in your case (Age, work experience, IELTS results......). Coz as far I remember we do not enter points in EOI, points are calculated on the basis of information provided by us. Check the EOI properly and see if you entered anything incorrect. you can also ask a friend to do it ....... as sometimes it is difficult to identify the mistake, as we have seen the EOI so many times that we tend to rush through things. 

All the best
- Vidya 





Nawsh33 said:


> Just joined
> 
> Got EOI on 15 th Oct on 65 points. Applied visa on 18th..Today case officer contacted me and got mail that my points have been found to be 60 and not 65 as system calculated and hence, visa cannot be granted  No explanation on how points were recalculated though
> 
> ...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Amitkmr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Congratulations to those who got the invitations!
> 
> ...


Hi,
you cannot claim the points until she fulfills all criteria. She will need 6 in each band.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

andiamo said:


> How do we get to know if a CO has been assigned ?
> 
> Does it get updated under correspondence in SkillSelect or is there some email communication sent ?


Usually you get an email


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

*No idea what to do next*



LittleBoyBlue said:


> find where you went wrong and explain to your CO why you made a mistake, you still have passing score anyway (60 pts minimum)


As per her mail sent, I did not even make a mistake and I think per all the documents I uploaded she just assessed me to have a 60 points.

"Having given regard to all that was provided in support of your application, I determined your score when assessed to be 60. I have also considered the statements you have made in respect of how the score stated in your invitation to apply for the visa was calculated. It is the department’s view that the score stated in your invitation to apply for the visa was calculated correctly on the
basis of the information you gave in your expression of interest.As I have found your assessed score is less than the score stated in your invitation to apply, you fail to satisfy a criterionas set out in the Migration Regulations for the grant of the visa. This means that the visa for which you have applied cannot be granted to you."

So do you think if I withdraw my application, I will get a refund? since it is nowhere mentioned that it is my mistake or the departments. 

Also I have one week to respond to the state sponsorship mail on which the CO assigned cannot even access the EOI since i had applied on the 189 visa. Will this score be changed too? Any one has any idea what is the next step?

or if i submit another EOI and give the same info, system will recalculate as 65


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> As per her mail sent, I did not even make a mistake and I think per all the documents I uploaded she just assessed me to have a 60 points.
> 
> "Having given regard to all that was provided in support of your application, I determined your score when assessed to be 60. I have also considered the statements you have made in respect of how the score stated in your invitation to apply for the visa was calculated. It is the department’s view that the score stated in your invitation to apply for the visa was calculated correctly on the
> basis of the information you gave in your expression of interest.As I have found your assessed score is less than the score stated in your invitation to apply, you fail to satisfy a criterionas set out in the Migration Regulations for the grant of the visa. This means that the visa for which you have applied cannot be granted to you."
> ...


Did you figure out where exactly the discrepancy came from? Is it the calculation of your work experience? Do you believe you should be able to claim 60 or 65 points, i.e. is the CO correct that you should only claim 60 points?

Unfortunately, even if you withdraw your application, you will not receive a refund: "A refund will not be given in situations where you (...) do not satisfy a criterion for visa grant"

Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Program Applications


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

No refund  omg..Thnks Anne Christina for the reply..Still cannot figure out where I lost the 5 points,it will most probably be the work experience as I am 24 having 25 points for age,15 points for a masters,20 points for IELTS n 5 points for overseas work experience.

So if I submit another EOI,they will calculate it in the same way and I'll have the same issue again.n my 190 EOI appeared to be on 70 points,so that comes to 65 points now? I have mailed the CO waiting for her response but nothing came yet


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> No refund  omg..Thnks Anne Christina for the reply..Still cannot figure out where I lost the 5 points,it will most probably be the work experience as I am 24 having 25 points for age,15 points for a masters,20 points for IELTS n 5 points for overseas work experience.
> 
> So if I submit another EOI,they will calculate it in the same way and I'll have the same issue again.n my 190 EOI appeared to be on 70 points,so that comes to 65 points now? I have mailed the CO waiting for her response but nothing came yet


Well, in order to claim 5 points for overseas work experience you must have worked
- for 3 years full-time, or the equivalent on a part-time basis
- after you completed your qualification
- in a job closely related to your nominated occupation 
- at a level which requires a qualification

If these criteria are not fulfilled your claims will most likely be rejected.

If all criteria are fulfilled and you should be able to claim 65 points, I would assume there is a way to provide further documentation to your CO or maybe appeal the decision?!

If you do not satisfy these criteria & you want to fill out a new EoI you should still provide all details of your employment history but check "no" in the question whether this employment is related to your nominated occupation. Then the system will not calculate points for it.

Also, I don't know whether a rejected visa application would have any impact on future applications, so you should look into whether it's ok to withdraw your application before a decision is made. Not sure though whether that's possible or whether it would help in a future application.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> No refund  omg..Thnks Anne Christina for the reply..Still cannot figure out where I lost the 5 points,it will most probably be the work experience as I am 24 having 25 points for age,15 points for a masters,20 points for IELTS n 5 points for overseas work experience.
> 
> So if I submit another EOI,they will calculate it in the same way and I'll have the same issue again.n my 190 EOI appeared to be on 70 points,so that comes to 65 points now? I have mailed the CO waiting for her response but nothing came yet


That is possibly the case as ther rest of the factors such as age, IELTS, etc are very objective factors. The work experience part is rather subjective and so is dependent on you providing overwhelming evidence for it. Did you send enough evidence - employer reference letters, pay slips, professional recognitions would be useful as an addition, etc. Also, do note that in Australia, most graduates start working at 25 because they do double degrees (e.g. Bachelor of Arts and Bachelor of Laws). 

As you are 24 and claiming at least 3 years work experience, it means you have started working at 21 years old (thereabouts)? [and that is fine as long as you could prove it]. You need to convince the immigration officer that you have worked in a capacity which can be counted as the 3 years (or above) of work experience you are claiming and that the immigration rules require. 

Otherwise, she might think that it's a job that's not sufficient. I'm working in Australia now and started working in my home country at 21 too - that work experience at my home country when I was that young will only catch their eye (my current Australian employers and job applications in Australia that is) if I could PROVE myself of it by way of my work product, references, etc. - that to them is overwhelming evidence of my experience and worth. However, once I am able to prove that, the rewards are there!  You need to prove your work experience worth, it does not come with just the number of years. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thnks again 

Yea that both makes sense . I have been assessed as an accountant and I have completed my ACCA exams similar to CA here. As it is for a professional qualification you cn work as an accountant when you register to be a member of ACCA and study at the same time. So may be she did not count the experience during the study  I have sent my reference letters frm my previous employers as I only have these.. Better option as I see is to withdraw application and post another EOI for 60 points..

For my state sponsorship do you think I can email the other CO and tell him all that and refer to the new EOI that I would submit?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> Thnks again
> 
> Yea that both makes sense . I have been assessed as an accountant and I have completed my ACCA exams similar to CA here. As it is for a professional qualification you cn work as an accountant when you register to be a member of ACCA and study at the same time. So may be she did not count the experience during the study  I have sent my reference letters frm my previous employers as I only have these.. Better option as I see is to withdraw application and post another EOI for 60 points..
> 
> For my state sponsorship do you think I can email the other CO and tell him all that and refer to the new EOI that I would submit?


Probably that's the case i.e. you must have completed an Accounting degree before the work experience for it to count.

What do you mean with "other CO"? Do you mean the one that approved your SS? I would contact the state and explain that you made a mistake in the EoI and have therefore created a new EoI. Ask them whether the sponsorship is still valid and if yes provide them with the details of the new EoI.
Hope it works out! Best of luck!

And btw, this is completely off topic, but isn't Mauritius like a little paradise?!? Why would you want to leave there?


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Probably that's the case i.e. you must have completed an Accounting degree before the work experience for it to count.
> 
> What do you mean with "other CO"? Do you mean the one that approved your SS? I would contact the state and explain that you made a mistake in the EoI and have therefore created a new EoI. Ask them whether the sponsorship is still valid and if yes provide them with the details of the new EoI.
> Hope it works out! Best of luck!
> ...


Yes the other Co is the one with the State sponsorship one..Thnks I'll mail him today and even create a new EOI and join the EOi submission club nw :0 
Hoping for the best and by next year get a new invitation 

Hmm Mauritius is really nice but nt fr work purposes..I was working as a senior External auditor in a big 4 n getting like $700 per mnth ;p lol So came to the land of opportunities Aussie n just happen to lose $3025 in an application :/ Pfff


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

guys.. one question...

i completer my degree in may 2007 but conffered to me on aug 2008. so my work experience count from may 2007 or aug 2008 ???? 

i started work from feb 2008. how is the calculation?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

vidya said:


> Sorry to know about your case.
> 
> What is your date of birth??? Similar confusion was there in my case. Skillselect calculated 70 points on 17 july 2012. My date of birth is *01 Oct 1979*. So on the day of application my age was 32 - thus the system gave me 30 points for age. I got an invitation on 1st september 2012. Still my age is 32, points for age - 30.
> 
> ...


OMG Vidya, you stole my case and that was an exact replica of the kind of scenario I am in and keeping my fingers crossed.

BTW did you get a CO assigned and how is it progressing, hope there are no contentions on the points front :confused2:


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

plutology said:


> guys.. one question...
> 
> i completer my degree in may 2007 but conffered to me on aug 2008. so my work experience count from may 2007 or aug 2008 ????
> 
> i started work from feb 2008. how is the calculation?


Ideally you can use a provisional degree certificate to substantiate that you completed your masters as on May 2007, if one is provided by your university.

That could help get the additional 6 months of experience post completion of your masters. 

But the larger question would be are these 6 months making any difference to your points claims ? If not, why even bother ?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

andiamo said:


> How do we get to know if a CO has been assigned ?
> 
> Does it get updated under correspondence in SkillSelect or is there some email communication sent ?


You will receive an official email from your CO along with a few PDF attachments containing your case/file details and if any request for documents.

Also, In your online account https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login the status of some of your (all clear, for which CO does not require any other details) docs change from Requested/Recommended to Received.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> You will receive an official email from your CO along with a few PDF attachments containing your case/file details and if any request for documents.
> 
> Also, In your online account https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login the status of some of your (all clear, for which CO does not require any other details) docs change from Requested/Recommended to Received.


today.. i received acknowledgement of application confirmation email. anyone received then same email? in the email, attched pdf on my details info of application .. generated by adelaide...

when will receive CO allocation?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> today.. i received acknowledgement of application confirmation email. anyone received then same email? in the email, attched pdf on my details info of application .. generated by adelaide...
> 
> when will receive CO allocation?


That's the standard email you get after making an application. Your CO should be with you within 2 - 5 weeks time. Cheers.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> Yes the other Co is the one with the State sponsorship one..Thnks I'll mail him today and even create a new EOI and join the EOi submission club nw :0
> Hoping for the best and by next year get a new invitation
> 
> Hmm Mauritius is really nice but nt fr work purposes..I was working as a senior External auditor in a big 4 n getting like $700 per mnth ;p lol So came to the land of opportunities Aussie n just happen to lose $3025 in an application :/ Pfff


Haha, I would be happy to work for the big 4 as an auditor, even for free if necessary 

Yeah, really a shame to have lost all this money. Hopefully it will be rewarded with a PR grant (and a better salary) soon


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I would be happy to work for the big 4 as an auditor, even for free if necessary
> 
> Yeah, really a shame to have lost all this money. Hopefully it will be rewarded with a PR grant (and a better salary) soon


Anne, how about auditing my Self Managed Super Fund for me for free?? Haha 

And Nawsh33 - I hope you get another invite - you have very impressive qualifications and IELTS scores - many people are trying in vain for those kind of qualifications and/or IELTS scores - and you got it at 24 years of age - very impressive - I'm sure you'll do well in future regardless. All the best! Cheers!


----------



## Amitkmr (Nov 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> you cannot claim the points until she fulfills all criteria. She will need 6 in each band.


Thanks AnneChristina! I truly appreciate your effort in clarifying the doubts/concerns on this forum.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Anne, how about auditing my Self Managed Super Fund for me for free?? Haha
> 
> And Nawsh33 - I hope you get another invite - you have very impressive qualifications and IELTS scores - many people are trying in vain for those kind of qualifications and/or IELTS scores - and you got it at 24 years of age - very impressive - I'm sure you'll do well in future regardless. All the best! Cheers!


You should be careful! I might just take you up on such an offer


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Amitkmr said:


> Thanks AnneChristina! I truly appreciate your effort in clarifying the doubts/concerns on this forum.


You're very welcome


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Anne, how about auditing my Self Managed Super Fund for me for free?? Haha
> 
> And Nawsh33 - I hope you get another invite - you have very impressive qualifications and IELTS scores - many people are trying in vain for those kind of qualifications and/or IELTS scores - and you got it at 24 years of age - very impressive - I'm sure you'll do well in future regardless. All the best! Cheers!


Oh, and btw, got my MediBank envelope today :clap2: 
Once more thanks for all your help


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, and btw, got my MediBank envelope today :clap2:
> Once more thanks for all your help


No problems!


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

That is truly amazing!  Congratulations!

So how were you informed about the visa grant? via email? 

And after that you need to go to the Oz embassy to get the visa sealed on ur passport?




rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> You will receive an official email from your CO along with a few PDF attachments containing your case/file details and if any request for documents.
> 
> Also, In your online account https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login the status of some of your (all clear, for which CO does not require any other details) docs change from Requested/Recommended to Received.


I observe the status of docs changes from Requested/Recommended to Received as soon as I upload a doc. Not sure if it has anything to do with the CO assignment


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

rizwig said:


> I paid my fees on 20 Oct and did meds on 27 Oct and got my visa grant on 5 Nov..
> 
> No CO assigned
> 
> ...


Oaw! That's really amazing super fast!

BTW, can you please tell us how did you complete medicals(without CO's requirement) and uploaded to where?

Actually I am not getting a way to upload my documents?
Where and how can I upload my (which)documents?
Can someone please advise me on this issue?


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

immi888 said:


> congrats!!:clap2:
> 
> BTW: I thought you said you lodged your application on 18 Oct. in your previous threads?? Might be good to leave us your timeline as well for reference purposes. Thanks.


Hi Guys .. I paid the fee on 19th Oct to be precise.. PCC on 25th Oct and had meds on 27th.. I uploaded my pcc also meanwhile.. n I was waiting for CO but got the grant letter on 5th Nov.......... Though I am planning to go next year.. Please let me know if u have any questions.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi Guys .. I paid the fee on 19th Oct to be precise.. PCC on 25th Oct and had meds on 27th.. I uploaded my pcc also meanwhile.. n I was waiting for CO but got the grant letter on 5th Nov.......... Though I am planning to go next year.. Please let me know if u have any questions.


that was fast..!! congrats..  btw what was ur nominated occupation?


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.

My timeline is as follows:

ACS positive assessment: January 2012
IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
Code: Developer Programmer
60 Points 189 visa

I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.

Thank you again very much.

Kind regards


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello...

Lodged my 189 visa application on 3/11 but have not received acknowledged yet, 8/11...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hello...
> 
> Lodged my 189 visa application on 3/11 but have not received acknowledged yet, 8/11...


be patient.. i lodged on 2nov. receiced aknowledgement on 7nov


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys.. I am bit confused... will we get any email with the acknowledge letter or will we get that in the skillselect correspondence? I see the my status is changed from Application Received to In Progress.. does it mean that application processing has started or CO will be allocated in a while? I have attached all the required documents but I still see a list of documents in the Next Steps tabs with Progress as Recommended.. what does it mean??? do I need to upload the docs again? Really eager to know what is going on?? please suggest me on what to do now? 

BTW, is skillselect working?? I am not able to open it from past 1/2 hour or so...


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, Im a new member here. Im quite confused after seeing some posts here talking about claiming wrong points due to wrong work experience. 
I've got invitation on 15oct for 60. I claimed my work exp for max point 15 for 8 yrs. however, I see some of you here said that CO will cal working exp since the day you got Bachelor Degree. In spite of graduating on march 2004, for some reason I could not finish my study in that years but one year later,march 2005. From 2004-2005, I have also worked for my current company as full time employee, so that I have 8 yrs of working exp up to 15 oct. Although I havnt got CO assigned but Im very worried about this infomation. Anyone could explain this again. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi...is there anyone in this forum who is a Dentist or the spouse is a Dentist...

Thanks


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, Im a new member here. Im quite confused after seeing some posts here talking about claiming wrong points due to wrong work experience.
> I've got invitation on 15oct for 60. I claimed my work exp for max point 15 for 8 yrs. however, I see some of you here said that CO will cal working exp since the day you got Bachelor Degree. In spite of graduating on march 2004, for some reason I could not finish my study in that years but one year later,march 2005. From 2004-2005, I have also worked for my current company as full time employee, so that I have 8 yrs of working exp up to 15 oct. Although I havnt got CO assigned but Im very worried about this infomation. Anyone could explain this again. Thanks a lot.


Hi iwantanewlife...btw iwantanewlife too 

From Skillselect:
"To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.

The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points."

It is quite common to work 20/more hours when you're still in school. As long as the experience is relevant to your field, your assessing authority will include it in your assessment. I have also claimed about 7 months of experience which overlaps with school. ACS was good with it!

If you're referring to a specific comment in the forum though, I would suggest quoting it so that we get the context.

hth


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

got my acknowledgement letter for 189 
paid my fees on 2nd  
gng for medicals today


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> got my acknowledgement letter for 189
> paid my fees on 2nd
> gng for medicals today


I still did not get an acknowledge letter..  Paid my fees on Nov 1st... Do I need to contact someone to check the status???


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi iwantanewlife...btw iwantanewlife too
> 
> From Skillselect:
> "To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.
> ...


I agree wz you that acs accepts your exp since you work 20hr/week, but some members in this forum were denied that exp by CO. Im so confused and worried that I couldnt sleep last night. Anybody else has experienced this pls kindly let me know.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> I agree wz you that acs accepts your exp since you work 20hr/week, but some members in this forum were denied that exp by CO. Im so confused and worried that I couldnt sleep last night. Anybody else has experienced this pls kindly let me know.


Well, from other posts in this forum there have been cases where work experience has been rejected even though it was assessed as closely related by the assessing body. From what I understood this was mainly due to the work experience not being at an adequate level, e.g. an accountant may have trouble claiming points for his time as accounts receivable clerk. Generally you do not really need a bachelor's degree to do the job of an AR clerk, thus this experience may be rejected. I think the point of gaining work experience after graduation is related to this criterion, i.e. if you do the job before graduating it may indicate that it was not "skilled" employment. Nonetheless I don't think that the question of before/ after graduation is the actual criterion, it merely serves as an indicator of whether the employment may have been (un-)skilled. I could imagine that employment gained before graduation may be more closely examined; nonetheless I don't think that it will automatically be rejected. It is quite risky though.
Anyways, just my 2 cents; I may be entirely wrong here


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Got the acknowledgement letter today.

Date of Visa Application is 03 November 2012


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, in order to claim 5 points for overseas work experience you must have worked
> - for 3 years full-time, or the equivalent on a part-time basis
> - after you completed your qualification
> - in a job closely related to your nominated occupation
> ...


all is correct but you shouldn't have done the job after the qualification. here is the phrase of skillselect about this : "To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia."...... please let us know if it has been mentioned anywhere in the sites or booklets about the timing of the job. thanks


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Got the acknowledgement letter today.
> 
> Date of Visa Application is 03 November 2012


same. now waiting for CO.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> all is correct but you shouldn't have done the job after the qualification. here is the phrase of skillselect about this : "To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia."...... please let us know if it has been mentioned anywhere in the sites or booklets about the timing of the job. thanks


Here for example the employment assessment info for accountants from CPA Australia: "Skilled employment is experience that is undertaken after completion of a relevant academic qualification/s and is relevant to your nominated occupation"

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cps/rde/xchg/cpa-site/hs.xsl/become-how-migration-faq.html

Again, I read several times that it must be after graduation, however, I think if you can establish that it is "skilled" then you may have a shot.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina : I hadn't read your last explaination. Anyway, I might be a good case for clarifying the case of working before the gradutation. I did it in the last year of my school for 25 hours a week which is assumed full time for oz but a part time one for Iranians. Anyway, I have been requested to present more evidence other than reference letter to prove my 10 points for overseas experience or face to refusal of my application. I wish i knew that having the passing mark is not enough and you must gain as point as you have got in your invitation letter. In that way, i could apply with 60 points just one month later without any need for looking for more documents.I strongly recommend to gather a lot of evidence for your overseas experience and the reference letter will not be enough, probably for most of files.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barhes said:


> AnneChristina : I hadn't read your last explaination. Anyway, I might be a good case for clarifying the case of working before the gradutation. I did it in the last year of my school for 25 hours a week which is assumed full time for oz but a part time one for Iranians. Anyway, I have been requested to present more evidence other than reference letter to prove my 10 points for overseas experience or face to refusal of my application. I wish i knew that having the passing mark is not enough and you must gain as point as you have got in your invitation letter. In that way, i could apply with 60 points just one month later without any need for looking for more documents.I strongly recommend to gather a lot of evidence for your overseas experience and the reference letter will not be enough, probably for most of files.


Btw, how are things going? Are you able to provide more evidence? Is the company cooperating? And did the CO give you a deadline to provide the evidence?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> I still did not get an acknowledge letter..  Paid my fees on Nov 1st... Do I need to contact someone to check the status???


Hey..even I lodged my visa on 1st Nov..and got acknowledgement yesterday.. maybe u can wait for 1 or 2 days and then contact them..


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Pcc*

Hi All,

When trying to get PCC, the police form asks Name,Address, Designation this PCC should be addressed.
What can I write there???? Can I take it as "To whom it may concern"

Cheers


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, from other posts in this forum there have been cases where work experience has been rejected even though it was assessed as closely related by the assessing body. From what I understood this was mainly due to the work experience not being at an adequate level, e.g. an accountant may have trouble claiming points for his time as accounts receivable clerk. Generally you do not really need a bachelor's degree to do the job of an AR clerk, thus this experience may be rejected. I think the point of gaining work experience after graduation is related to this criterion, i.e. if you do the job before graduating it may indicate that it was not "skilled" employment. Nonetheless I don't think that the question of before/ after graduation is the actual criterion, it merely serves as an indicator of whether the employment may have been (un-)skilled. I could imagine that employment gained before graduation may be more closely examined; nonetheless I don't think that it will automatically be rejected. It is quite risky though.
> Anyways, just my 2 cents; I may be entirely wrong here


Thkx Anne! I think what you said is logical. If it's true, I just have 7 yr 7mth of exp that 
means my point only 55, then I will waste 3000$ and another 60 days and do the ielts again to get band 7. Im very upset now and hope that everything will be fine. God bless us!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

barhes said:


> AnneChristina : I hadn't read your last explaination. Anyway, I might be a good case for clarifying the case of working before the gradutation. I did it in the last year of my school for 25 hours a week which is assumed full time for oz but a part time one for Iranians. Anyway, I have been requested to present more evidence other than reference letter to prove my 10 points for overseas experience or face to refusal of my application. I wish i knew that having the passing mark is not enough and you must gain as point as you have got in your invitation letter. In that way, i could apply with 60 points just one month later without any need for looking for more documents.I strongly recommend to gather a lot of evidence for your overseas experience and the reference letter will not be enough, probably for most of files.



Just for the benefit of everyone's reference, full time employment at Australia is about 36.6 hours per week (I can't remember the decimal point part but it's slightly above 36 hours). So, when you count work experience, make sure you count the hours right so that the CO can understand what you're claiming.


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hey..even I lodged my visa on 1st Nov..and got acknowledgement yesterday.. maybe u can wait for 1 or 2 days and then contact them..


I actually contacted the immi folks using the post lodgement enquiry form and i got an email asking me to send my name, passport number to some email id. I sent an email but got a reply that it may take up to 10 days to get an acknoqledge letter. Will wait for another day or so and see. Btw do you have any contact number to talk to them about this? Meanwhile the application status has changed from Application Received to In Progress.. What does this mean?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> I actually contacted the immi folks using the post lodgement enquiry form and i got an email asking me to send my name, passport number to some email id. I sent an email but got a reply that it may take up to 10 days to get an acknoqledge letter. Will wait for another day or so and see. Btw do you have any contact number to talk to them about this? Meanwhile the application status has changed from Application Received to In Progress.. What does this mean?


Mate be patient dont press it hard everything is in order for u. Acknowledgement will be send to u shortly and in progress means ur application is waiting for assessment by CO. So have some patience else u might provoke ur CO to become suspicious about ur case.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I have an issue on the dates of Employment- One of my employment joining date was 12th of Jan 2004 but by mistake I had mentioned as 14th Jan 2004 in my EOI ...but I have corrected when I Lodged my Visa ..will this have any major impact


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kark said:


> I have an issue on the dates of Employment- One of my employment joining date was 12th of Jan 2004 but by mistake I had mentioned as 14th Jan 2004 in my EOI ...but I have corrected when I Lodged my Visa ..will this have any major impact


It wont Have any Major Impact.. I hope you would have the Reference Letter, offer Letter with the Correct Date.. If you had messed up the Year, It would have been major problem as your points would have been affected..


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It wont Have any Major Impact.. I hope you would have the Reference Letter, offer Letter with the Correct Date.. If you had messed up the Year, It would have been major problem as your points would have been affected..


I have the service letter with correct dates...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hey..even I lodged my visa on 1st Nov..and got acknowledgement yesterday.. maybe u can wait for 1 or 2 days and then contact them..


today got my acknowledgement letter..now arranging for meds and PCC...


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> I actually contacted the immi folks using the post lodgement enquiry form and i got an email asking me to send my name, passport number to some email id. I sent an email but got a reply that it may take up to 10 days to get an acknoqledge letter. Will wait for another day or so and see. Btw do you have any contact number to talk to them about this? Meanwhile the application status has changed from Application Received to In Progress.. What does this mean?


Yup..even my status is currenty "In Progress".. Guess that means that our application is waiting in queue to be assigned to a CO.. About the contact number..i have no idea..maybe some senior members can guide u..!!??


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> today got my acknowledgement letter..now arranging for meds and PCC...


oh..ok..when did u apply..plz update ur signature..


----------



## ankitbnl406 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

You can contact the DIAC for further clarifications 

Regards,
Ankit Sudhera


----------



## abmreddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is my situation.
Applied for 189 on 8th Oct - EOI ID:E100000XXXX
Applied for NSW SS on 01st Nov using the above ID ,

While I am creating the EOI for 189 i have not selected 190 sub-class. If I update / include the 190 sub-class as well, my effective date will change from Oct to current date?

Can some one tell me the procedure to apply for NSW state sponsership?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

barhes said:


> AnneChristina : I hadn't read your last explaination. Anyway, I might be a good case for clarifying the case of working before the gradutation. I did it in the last year of my school for 25 hours a week which is assumed full time for oz but a part time one for Iranians. Anyway, I have been requested to present more evidence other than reference letter to prove my 10 points for overseas experience or face to refusal of my application. I wish i knew that having the passing mark is not enough and you must gain as point as you have got in your invitation letter. In that way, i could apply with 60 points just one month later without any need for looking for more documents.I strongly recommend to gather a lot of evidence for your overseas experience and the reference letter will not be enough, probably for most of files.


Hi barhes, could you tell me about your problem wz work exp? Im in that trouble now and I dont know what to do. Did CO reject your work exp when you had not yet graduated?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Btw, how are things going? Are you able to provide more evidence? Is the company cooperating? And did the CO give you a deadline to provide the evidence?


1. Next week, they are going to give me that documents that they have in their records. one copy of contract for each controversial emloyment period and some reports about payment to me but they are not payslips, just only some internal reports as far as i found from my call to their accountant. by the way,i found some thing in my records, a statement from my university ( the story of this document is too long, and too difficult to explain it for my officer but i am gonna peresent it too 2. Co gave me 28 days....already 2 weeks is gone. i am going to translate these documents and i think i will send them by the end of this month. fingers crossed for the response of the officer. wish me luchk


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi barhes, could you tell me about your problem wz work exp? Im in that trouble now and I dont know what to do. Did CO reject your work exp when you had not yet graduated?


No, he didn't reject it. My problem is sth else. Please read pages about 2 weeks ago, it is a long story. Do not be worry about that. but if i overcome this challenge, that would be a good sign for you too. i am gathering more proves for my presence in the company in the periods that i dont have insurance card for and he demanded this, because of a contradiction between my visa application and my eoi. in eoi, i had gained 10 points for my work experience, but in visa application, i had claimed 5 points. you can have the detailed story in some pages ago.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

barhes said:


> No, he didn't reject it. My problem is sth else. Please read pages about 2 weeks ago, it is a long story. Do not be worry about that. but if i overcome this challenge, that would be a good sign for you too. i am gathering more proves for my presence in the company in the periods that i dont have insurance card for and he demanded this, because of a contradiction between my visa application and my eoi. in eoi, i had gained 10 points for my work experience, but in visa application, i had claimed 5 points. you can have the detailed story in some pages ago.


Good Luck. Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Just for the benefit of everyone's reference, full time employment at Australia is about 36.6 hours per week (I can't remember the decimal point part but it's slightly above 36 hours). So, when you count work experience, make sure you count the hours right so that the CO can understand what you're claiming.


in the skill select site and booklet 6, says that you claim points for every work period over 20 hours a week and no mention of part time or full time......as i found from my officer ( not 100% sure) over 20 hours a week is assumed as full time.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I am lodging State sponsorship for VIC. I have visited Melbourne couple of times in 2011 on Business Visa. I need a clarification for the below questions.

I am also pasting the help test of the question. please guide me what should I be answering.
+ Q11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? *
Hide Help
This question requires you to advise if you, your spouse or any of your dependants have ever lived in Australia. If you, your spouse or any of your dependants have lived for more than 6 months in one location or worked for any time in Australia please answer 'yes' to this question.

* I answered YES to this question and I have given the details regarding my lengh of stay and purpose of visit *


Q11.2 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? *
Hide Help
This question requires you to advise if you, your spouse or any of your dependants have ever visited Australia (including for travel). If you, your spouse or any of your dependants have visited Australia for any length of time please answer 'yes' to this question.

* What should I be answering to this question. Is the Question Q11.1 is related to worked and second related to just visited *

Appreciate your timely help. 

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## ada14gerry (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi all! Ive been a silent reader in this forum. Just want share with y'all.. After 6 grueling months, finally, visa granted today, 8 nov. Initial entry date is before 12 sept 2013. Just want to verify (as i cant still believe it), the visa is paperless, right?? Visa number is tagged with the passport number


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am lodging State sponsorship for VIC. I have visited Melbourne couple of times in 2011 on Business Visa. I need a clarification for the below questions.
> 
> ...



it is 'Yes' to both

Cheers!


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot mate !


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

barhes said:


> AnneChristina : I hadn't read your last explaination. Anyway, I might be a good case for clarifying the case of working before the gradutation. I did it in the last year of my school for 25 hours a week which is assumed full time for oz but a part time one for Iranians. Anyway, I have been requested to present more evidence other than reference letter to prove my 10 points for overseas experience or face to refusal of my application. I wish i knew that having the passing mark is not enough and you must gain as point as you have got in your invitation letter. In that way, i could apply with 60 points just one month later without any need for looking for more documents.I strongly recommend to gather a lot of evidence for your overseas experience and the reference letter will not be enough, probably for most of files.


Hi Barhes
What did you present for your overseas experience? Reference letters only? Not a single payslip or bank statement? How many payslips have been requested by the CO?


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Yup..even my status is currenty "In Progress".. Guess that means that our application is waiting in queue to be assigned to a CO.. About the contact number..i have no idea..maybe some senior members can guide u..!!??


ummm.. may be I will have to wait some more time to get the ack letter and the CO allocation... Thanks for the info Katy!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

barhes said:


> in the skill select site and booklet 6, says that you claim points for every work period over 20 hours a week and no mention of part time or full time......as i found from my officer ( not 100% sure) over 20 hours a week is assumed as full time.


I meant in the normal HR sense in Australia. In terms of proving for points - as long as it's 20 hrs per week, it's ok - that is correct. You do not tag it as full time though in Aussie applications (be it in cv or anywhere else) - treading on fine line, legally speaking it could amount to a misleading statement. That's what I'm trying to say. Hope it's clearer.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have filed my VISA application on 6th Nov 2012. Meanwhile, I am going for a Indian PCC. Does anyone here has any idea/experience with regards to my situation.

My passport was issued in 2007 (I was single). I got married in May 2012. 

1. Now, is it necessary that I need to have my wife's name on my passport.
2. If yes, does it result in a new passport with a new passport number.
3. What are the implications if the passport number changes now?

Thanks in advance,
Vivekananda Rao


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have filed my VISA application on 6th Nov 2012. Meanwhile, I am going for a Indian PCC. Does anyone here has any idea/experience with regards to my situation.
> 
> ...


Best way out is for you and wife to apply for PCC separately and mention that you are single in your PCC application. You can avoid a lot of hassle and as such the PCC has no business to know if you are single or double


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have filed my VISA application on 6th Nov 2012. Meanwhile, I am going for a Indian PCC. Does anyone here has any idea/experience with regards to my situation.
> 
> ...


Congrats Vivekananda.... We are on same boat... By looking into the discussions I was also in the same dilemma...

By the way, What is your SOL job code and when you got the invite ?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have filed my VISA application on 6th Nov 2012. Meanwhile, I am going for a Indian PCC. Does anyone here has any idea/experience with regards to my situation.
> 
> ...


If you want to do it right you have to add your spouses name in the passport. From what I saw in this forum it does result in a new passport with a new passport number. I think you would have to use form 929 to notify them of your new details. Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have filed my VISA application on 6th Nov 2012. Meanwhile, I am going for a Indian PCC. Does anyone here has any idea/experience with regards to my situation.
> 
> ...


My situation was smiliar to urs... you just need to fill two different pcc applications.. one for urself, other for ur wife... 
for CO, you have to produce marriage certificate where ur name in MC should match excatly with passport.


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Yup..even my status is currenty "In Progress".. Guess that means that our application is waiting in queue to be assigned to a CO.. About the contact number..i have no idea..maybe some senior members can guide u..!!??



Hey... I got my acknowledge Letter today with Date of Visa Application as 08/11!!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

my malaysia PCC takes 8 weeks to process. 

look like i only can receive grant in january 13.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, from other posts in this forum there have been cases where work experience has been rejected even though it was assessed as closely related by the assessing body. From what I understood this was mainly due to the work experience not being at an adequate level, e.g. an accountant may have trouble claiming points for his time as accounts receivable clerk. Generally you do not really need a bachelor's degree to do the job of an AR clerk, thus this experience may be rejected. I think the point of gaining work experience after graduation is related to this criterion, i.e. if you do the job before graduating it may indicate that it was not "skilled" employment. Nonetheless I don't think that the question of before/ after graduation is the actual criterion, it merely serves as an indicator of whether the employment may have been (un-)skilled. I could imagine that employment gained before graduation may be more closely examined; nonetheless I don't think that it will automatically be rejected. It is quite risky though.
> Anyways, just my 2 cents; I may be entirely wrong here


Also the phrase "Closely related occupation" seems to be quite contentious b/n DIAC, Assessing authorities and other groups concerned.

Just hoping as long as the roles are related and belong to the same industry, could be marked as closely related

For instance would a 10 year career in IT Software services industry, having handled roles such as Software Engineer, QA and Project Manager all qualify as closely related and given a go ahead by DIAC ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Congrats Vivekananda.... We are on same boat... By looking into the discussions I was also in the same dilemma...
> 
> By the way, What is your SOL job code and when you got the invite ?



Same here too, but yes visited the Passport seva kendra and got PCC for both me and my spouse. The PCC has no mention of marital status, looks like they just go by what is there on your passport.

We still have not got our passports updated either to reflect 'married' status


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Also the phrase "Closely related occupation" seems to be quite contentious b/n DIAC, Assessing authorities and other groups concerned.
> 
> Just hoping as long as the roles are related and belong to the same industry, could be marked as closely related
> 
> ...


DIAC refers to the ASRI codes and use the list as the closely related occupations there - but just as every element under work experience is subjective, it will remain as a subjective evaluation. The ASRI list helps make it slightly easier to identify the closely related occupations as those in the same unit group in the ASRI list, but at the end of the day, it's for DIAC to evaluate.

For example, the ASRI code for solicitors is 2713, and it falls under group 271 (the first 3 numbers). So the cloely realted occupations are those under the minor group 271 as well which is barrister and other legal professionals. See 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

For the general ASRI page for a list of all occupations, view A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information

Click on your selected occupation. Then click on the link with the unit group code number. Once you get there, on the top of the page, there are links to the 'minor group' (which has the same first three number code). Click on that and it will list the closely related occupation which are basically occupations within the same minor group code.


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting really complex situation . Since my assessment got expired at time of invitation(valid while filing EOI) , I'm locked and cannot apply to 189 although being invited . 
Any idea how long should I wait for second invitation once completing 60 days , updating EOI and re-submitting?

Any option to edit or delete the locked invitation , so that I can apply as fresh application ?
I'm unable to apply for VIC SS as well due to EOI lock 

I'm going nuts!!!!! Just hoping that my re-validated skills assessment letter has same reference no and same date of issue as expired one . If yes , would be gr8 as it will match the data claimed in EOI, i will apply for 189 . 

Please shed some light .


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey... I got my acknowledge Letter today with Date of Visa Application as 08/11!!


Hey congrats..thats good..The final countdown starts now


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

hey guys..one query..The link"Organise your health examination" has disappeared for me in my visa application.. I completed my medicals on 5th November.. any idea what does this indicate?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

*189 and 190 At once*

Hi All, I am wondering if applying for 189 at the same time as 190 will create a negative impact on state sponsorship application. I have 60 points and I can see that now ppl with 60 points are also getting invitations. I know that in case of SA state sponsorship, it is clearly written that application might be refused if one selects more than one visa type. 

Has any one had any experience applying for both at once and getting rejected from 190? I am interested in applying for 190 for WA and I don't see anyone getting rejection from state for this particular reason. Kindly shed some light on it.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Can anyone assist me. If i am getting VISA 190 . How much time generally we get in hand to fly after approval. And is there any limitation to stay in australia in the first few years//////
reason i am asking this...I have a contract to finish in my current job so i am planning if my VISA is granted i will just visit and come back for few months....
PLease advice ...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Can anyone assist me. If i am getting VISA 190 . How much time generally we get in hand to fly after approval. And is there any limitation to stay in australia in the first few years//////
> reason i am asking this...I have a contract to finish in my current job so i am planning if my VISA is granted i will just visit and come back for few months....
> PLease advice ...


You would get a year to enter in australia... I think u can make any number of visits in and out of australia. But better get that authenticated...

But yes the day you are given the visa it holds a date till when u can enter australia. and thats one year's time.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> You would get a year to enter in australia... I think u can make any number of visits in and out of australia. But better get that authenticated...
> 
> But yes the day you are given the visa it holds a date till when u can enter australia. and thats one year's time.


Thanks a lot for the usefull info. My worry is, for sure i will fly withing the approved time after visa is granted but what if i come back and then stay back where i am now for say another year...does it affect anyway the renewal to PR on later years to come...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

what is the time limit within which we need to apply for VISA after the invitation?

also how much time will it take to grant for Indians? people who have been granted visa can share your timeline here


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

In my last post, I asked u about work exp. I think that I will explain to CO the reason why I cannot get my degree in 2004. I finished my final exam and essay for graduation but during my study, I didnt get passed mark for phylosophy subject that does not have any relation to my skill. I hope this explaination can help. 
Btw, I also think about CO's rejection and I have to submit the new EOI. I have some questions. If CO rejects my case, do I need to tell him to close my case or he will automatically do that? And 60 days to submit new EOI are counted from the invitation day or the day CO closes my case?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> DIAC refers to the ASRI codes and use the list as the closely related occupations there - but just as every element under work experience is subjective, it will remain as a subjective evaluation. The ASRI list helps make it slightly easier to identify the closely related occupations as those in the same unit group in the ASRI list, but at the end of the day, it's for DIAC to evaluate.
> 
> For example, the ASRI code for solicitors is 2713, and it falls under group 271 (the first 3 numbers). So the cloely realted occupations are those under the minor group 271 as well which is barrister and other legal professionals. See 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> ...



Awesome mate, great insights. 
It was indeed helpful and comforting to know that the following Unit groups fall under MINOR GROUP : 261 BUSINESS AND SYSTEMS ANALYSTS, AND PROGRAMMERS

UNIT GROUP 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
UNIT GROUP 2612 Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers
UNIT GROUP 2613 Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Awesome mate, great insights.
> It was indeed helpful and comforting to know that the following Unit groups fall under MINOR GROUP : 261 BUSINESS AND SYSTEMS ANALYSTS, AND PROGRAMMERS
> 
> UNIT GROUP 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> ...


Happy to help!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Thanks a lot for the usefull info. My worry is, for sure i will fly withing the approved time after visa is granted but what if i come back and then stay back where i am now for say another year...does it affect anyway the renewal to PR on later years to come...


I think u need to make visits in six months time to australia... but not sure on this..
But yes renewing PR wont be an issue if its year u r out of australia.. as most of the people opt for citizen ship if they like the place...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> what is the time limit within which we need to apply for VISA after the invitation?
> 
> also how much time will it take to grant for Indians? people who have been granted visa can share your timeline here


Dude,

From the day you got ITA - u only have 2 months within which u got to apply for visa..

And there is no such thing as INDIANS - BRIT'S - CHINESE etc for the state govt. They simply grant visa depending on many factors like quality of application in terms of education - financial stability etc. It can take upto 6 months from the day u had applied.

So there is no racism in here atleast.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

I have submitted my 189 eVisa application and paid fees as well. I am not able to upload scanned documents properly. Sometimes it uploads successfully and then all documents disappear when I log in later on. Any ideas what should I do in this situation and whom to contact from DIAC?

Regards
R


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

IPS said:


> You would get a year to enter in australia... I think u can make any number of visits in and out of australia. But better get that authenticated...
> 
> But yes the day you are given the visa it holds a date till when u can enter australia. and thats one year's time.


I've read that you will be granted a 5-year PR with multiple entries in/out of Australia. After 5 years, you have to apply for a RRV (Returning-residents visa) if you plan to go abroad


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

is it DIAC site working properly to file visa ? my consultant told it is not working from wednesday ? please advice is it true ? 

cheers ,

HARRY ..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> is it DIAC site working properly to file visa ? my consultant told it is not working from wednesday ? please advice is it true ?
> 
> ...


yes its true. some problem with the site


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> is it DIAC site working properly to file visa ? my consultant told it is not working from wednesday ? please advice is it true ?
> 
> ...


he is right. the site isnt working.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes. For sure site is down..bt it is only for some time frame..i got invited on 1st nov and today I applied visa..it took time bt it was fine...

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note using Expat Forum


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Barhes
> What did you present for your overseas experience? Reference letters only? Not a single payslip or bank statement? How many payslips have been requested by the CO?


Yes. I only presented the reference letter for some periods of employment history. there periods date back to 6 years ago, and here in private companies, we usually get paid in cash or deposited in our bank account but there is no indication that this money comes from what company or why it has been paid. I recently got a bank statement report for my current job and in the bank statement, it indicates only SA credit. Probably SA stands for salary. I dunno if the banks gives me details about the source of giver of the money, since the officer accepted those periods of work because of having social and medical insurance. He is demanding more proofs for those periods that I only had presented the reference letter.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys

From past 2 days i am trying to upload documents in eVisa system (subclass 189) but when i login i am getting error like 

" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

Has anyone facing the same issues? is this a common error or it's happening only to my application?

Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> From past 2 days i am trying to upload documents in eVisa system (subclass 189) but when i login i am getting error like
> 
> ...


Yep same problem for me.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

same to everyone in all around the world.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

barhes said:


> Yes. I only presented the reference letter for some periods of employment history. there periods date back to 6 years ago, and here in private companies, we usually get paid in cash or deposited in our bank account but there is no indication that this money comes from what company or why it has been paid. I recently got a bank statement report for my current job and in the bank statement, it indicates only SA credit. Probably SA stands for salary. I dunno if the banks gives me details about the source of giver of the money, since the officer accepted those periods of work because of having social and medical insurance. He is demanding more proofs for those periods that I only had presented the reference letter.


CO rejected your working exp b4 your bachelor degree or he just asked you to give evidences for those exp?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

barhes said:


> Yes. I only presented the reference letter for some periods of employment history. there periods date back to 6 years ago, and here in private companies, we usually get paid in cash or deposited in our bank account but there is no indication that this money comes from what company or why it has been paid. I recently got a bank statement report for my current job and in the bank statement, it indicates only SA credit. Probably SA stands for salary. I dunno if the banks gives me details about the source of giver of the money, since the officer accepted those periods of work because of having social and medical insurance. He is demanding more proofs for those periods that I only had presented the reference letter.


Hi Barhes
But why cant he just do a verification by calling your employers or ex-employers for that time where you only gave a reference letter.l have a similar problem like yours ,as l do not have payslips for all the 8 years of employment,but l just assumed they can do alternative checks like calling my ex-employers!


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thnaks for the advice...really helpfull


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Barhes
> But why cant he just do a verification by calling your employers or ex-employers for that time where you only gave a reference letter.l have a similar problem like yours ,as l do not have payslips for all the 8 years of employment,but l just assumed they can do alternative checks like calling my ex-employers!


I dunno. I can't offer him to call my employer. maybe, as the last try, i may request this, but for now, i am doing my best to gather more documents about these experiences.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

skill select system error has recovered !!

happy uploading to all...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Friends need your advice here. As per the guidelines given about file naming in the DIAC site(link mentioned below), they have mentioned to avoid spaces. However I uploaded a couple of documents which have spaces in the document name. 

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Anybody faced this situation? Should I re-upload them again with the correct naming convention?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Friends need your advice here. As per the guidelines given about file naming in the DIAC site(link mentioned below), they have mentioned to avoid spaces. However I uploaded a couple of documents which have spaces in the document name.
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> Anybody faced this situation? Should I re-upload them again with the correct naming convention?


Dont worry....If the CO is unable to view your documents then he/she will ask you
I had uploaded all the documents but my CO was unable to view even a single doc and then i resent all the documents via email
So just chill and all the best for your grant


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

I need some help. Those who has already gone for medical please tell me that what document exactly medical people want for this requirement:

- Correspondance from DIAC about Health Assessment requirements for your visa


Actually i m asking because my CO has not been allocated yet and i have already booked my medicals because i want it to be done quickly. Cant wait anymore for 189 to be granted. So basically i m not been asked yet to go for medical as no CO has been allocated to my case. Please reply


And moreover should i be doing it now? Or u guys recommend to do it after CO would ask?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, I checked status of my doc this morning and it showed " received" but couple weeks ago It was " In progress ". As I know that " recieved" comes before " in progress " if so my process is going backward. Anyone can explain this? 
Btw, have A nice weekend!


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, I checked status of my doc this morning and it showed " received" but couple weeks ago It was " In progress ". As I know that " recieved" comes before " in progress " if so my process is going backward. Anyone can explain this?
> Btw, have A nice weekend!


if it says recieved means CO is allocated and he recieved your documents. this is what happened when my co gets allocated.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help. Those who has already gone for medical please tell me that what document exactly medical people want for this requirement:
> 
> ...


Hi,
are you doing your medicals in Sydney? You just need to fill out the two forms which are online and bring them together with your passport. That's it. They ask which visa class you are applying for and then they know which tests you need. I also did my medicals but have not been assigned a CO yet. It's no problem.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

how many days after medical can i call the hospital to ask for result?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi,
> are you doing your medicals in Sydney? You just need to fill out the two forms which are online and bring them together with your passport. That's it. They ask which visa class you are applying for and then they know which tests you need. I also did my medicals but have not been assigned a CO yet. It's no problem.


Yep i will b doing it in sydney. Thanks for ur help as always


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello....

hey what about medicals for people residing outside of Australia. I am from Fiji and should I go ahead and do medicals...

no CO yet. but got the forms and application page says organize your health examination...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello....

hey what about medicals for people residing outside of Australia. I am from Fiji and should I go ahead and do medicals...

no CO yet. but got the forms and application page says organize your health examination...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hello....
> 
> hey what about medicals for people residing outside of Australia. I am from Fiji and should I go ahead and do medicals...
> 
> no CO yet. but got the forms and application page says organize your health examination...


You can go ahead and get it done.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can go ahead and get it done.


hi Anne...

Thanks...

I knew that you would reply...... actually wanted to thank you in my last post..knowing you would reply.....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha, you're welcome


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I was just wondering whats the timeline for CO to be assigned?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> I was just wondering whats the timeline for CO to be assigned?


I think the quickest we have seen is 15 days. May take up to 5 weeks.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Dia Anyone lodge your visa on 23oct and already have CO allocation?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Dia Anyone lodge your visa on 23oct and already have CO allocation?


Opfian applied on Oct 19 and got a CO on Nov 8.
Destinationaustralia applied on Oct 23 and as far as I can tell is still waiting for a CO.
Are you aware of any other dates in between? Would be great to narrow it down even further.
But anyways, Oct 23 people should get a CO soon...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ooh, disregard my previous post... I just saw Tarusha123 got assigned a CO after lodging on Oct 27... Wasn't aware it's not in order of lodgement dates...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Ooh, disregard my previous post... I just saw Tarusha123 got assigned a CO after lodging on Oct 27... Wasn't aware it's not in order of lodgement dates...



Expert opinion on MED ray2: pls


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Expert opinion on MED ray2: pls


What's your question??? If your meds are referred it should currently take more or less exactly 1 month to be resolved (as per Rekha). There was also a spreadsheet somewhere which showed that it usually took between 1 and 2 months until meds were finalized.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> What's your question??? If your meds are referred it should currently take more or less exactly 1 month to be resolved (as per Rekha). There was also a spreadsheet somewhere which showed that it usually took between 1 and 2 months until meds were finalized.



yep - that's wht I am looking for, excel sheet for Skillselect MED finalization queue.

Most of the Med stuck I found so far is of old 175/176. looks like long wait ahead. Might not finalize before christmas


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> Expert opinion on MED ray2: pls


Lodgments date is just one of the factors, but the overiding factor is whether the CO needs many docs from you. Those with very complete docs many not even hear from the CO and may get an instant grant 

Those with near complete docs may hear from the CO later becuase he could clear your case very quickly. Whereas those with a lot of docs required or a lot of questions from CO, may hear from CO earlier because he knows that it will take more time to clear those kind of cases as he still have a lot of your docs to read through.

So, overall, just let the CO (or possibly even an instant grant) come when ready.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> yep - that's wht I am looking for, excel sheet for Skillselect MED finalization queue.
> 
> Most of the Med stuck I found so far is of old 175/176. looks like long wait ahead. Might not finalize before christmas


Prob not  It's quite frustrating to see how DIAC streamlined most of the process, but the meds are still a major hold-up.
I hope you'll get them finalized soon!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Prob not  It's quite frustrating to see how DIAC streamlined most of the process, but the meds are still a major hold-up.
> I hope you'll get them finalized soon!


I think the meds are stuck for those who did it in India (due to a backlog). Those onshore did ok - so hopefully, it remains that way for the onshore ones.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I think the meds are stuck for those who did it in India (due to a backlog). Those onshore did ok - so hopefully, it remains that way for the onshore ones.


Good point, need to look for someone who did it elsewhere & stuck.

Just sent status check email to health strategies, cant be sure either - if clinic made some mistake.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Opfian applied on Oct 19 and got a CO on Nov 8.
> Destinationaustralia applied on Oct 23 and as far as I can tell is still waiting for a CO.
> Are you aware of any other dates in between? Would be great to narrow it down even further.
> But anyways, Oct 23 people should get a CO soon...


 thkx Anne. You know because I'm having problem wz my work exp as I said so that I expect my CO allocation everyday and wait to have his answer. If my exp is rejected, may I ask CO close my case and then I will apply new EOI asap or i must wait until end of 60th day of my old EOI?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> thkx Anne. You know because I'm having problem wz my work exp as I said so that I expect my CO allocation everyday and wait to have his answer. If my exp is rejected, may I ask CO close my case and then I will apply new EOI asap or i must wait until end of 60th day of my old EOI?


It depends on whether you are withdrawing or your whole visa got rejected. Read the acknowledgement letter they sent us, there is some guidance there. 

Just sit tight and wait for the CO. Whether your work experience counts or not will depend on whether it is 'skilled' work. 

___________

p/s: Also, remember everyone that as of 1 Oct, the number of invites has increased by 1000 and as of Nov, it increased by 1500. This means that we need to push the timelines back a bit because it takes longer when there are more applications now.

I have applied for other visas from Immigration Autsralia and I can say that this process is still the fastest - so let's just give them the support that they deserve. Don't say you are disappointed with them just because it's getting a bit slower by a week or two due to the increase of the applications. In the old system, grants were only processed in 1 year or more (some took as much as 18 months!!). We should really be contented with this new system. I consider myself lucky today and am very grateful for this new system


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> thkx Anne. You know because I'm having problem wz my work exp as I said so that I expect my CO allocation everyday and wait to have his answer. If my exp is rejected, may I ask CO close my case and then I will apply new EOI asap or i must wait until end of 60th day of my old EOI?


tarusha123 applied on oct 27 and got CO..
is there any logic behind CO assignment!!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> tarusha123 applied on oct 27 and got CO..
> is there any logic behind CO assignment!!!


To a certain extent, it depends on lodgement dates BUT the overiding factor is how much pending documents there are. The more docs he needs from you, the earlier he will contact you becuase he can't proceed anymore without the existing docs that you sent. Did you see how many documents that the CO asked for from tarusha123? There's the logic!


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It depends on whether you are withdrawing or your whole visa got rejected. Read the acknowledgement letter they sent us, there is some guidance there.
> 
> Just sit tight and wait for the CO. Whether your work experience counts or not will depend on whether it is 'skilled' work.
> 
> ...


 I know that whether I dont have CO, i still hope all the best for my case. I just wanna have backup plans to be ready for next steps since quota is ended up. Thanks for your advise! I hope there would be exceptional rule for my case. Fingers cross!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, assigning CO must have a logic..I dont think its a first come first serve basis. Its more on the Skill Code based I feel. But thats only what I think


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ,

Trying to check the status of my visa through following link,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry...o?action=eVisa

but it always shows the service is temporarily unavailable, I was only asked for medical tests when my CO was assigned and I completed my medicals on 31st Oct,
I am worried about the status of my medicals whether it is referred/finalized/met.

any other way to find that out??

cheers.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, assigning CO must have a logic..I dont think its a first come first serve basis. Its more on the Skill Code based I feel. But thats only what I think


I think the Skill Code part will definitely come into play in Dec 2012 or early 2013 onwards because a few occupation ceilings would be almost full by then. So, they need to cater for those occupations which are filling up fast because if one application gets approved, ceiling remains the same, but if one application gets rejected, it opens up a space to invite another EOI. So, yes, later on, it will have a bearing - for now, we are at least cool on that part  Phew!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> To a certain extent, it depends on lodgement dates BUT the overiding factor is how much pending documents there are. The more docs he needs from you, the earlier he will contact you becuase he can't proceed anymore without the existing docs that you sent. Did you see how many documents that the CO asked for from tarusha123? There's the logic!


CO has asked only for FBI clearance


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> CO has asked only for FBI clearance


That's good news that you don't have to do the form 80 thing 

Those in US who need to provide FBI clearance would see their CO sooner too because it may be 1 doc, but it it's 1 mighty time consuming doc to receive!!! Good luck on your application. Cheers!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Trying to check the status of my visa through following link,
> 
> ...




go through skillselect
login 

then there is an option for updating a saved visa application

it works


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I think the Skill Code part will definitely come into play in Dec 2012 or early 2013 onwards because a few occupation ceilings would be almost full by then. So, they need to cater for those occupations which are filling up fast because if one application gets approved, ceiling remains the same, but if one application gets rejected, it opens up a space to invite another EOI. So, yes, later on, it will have a bearing - for now, we are at least cool on that part  Phew!


Just have got my CO, team 6 Adelade. She didnt mention anything about my exp before graduation and asked more evidences for those year such as bank statement ( I claimed my exp from 2003 up till now and i just showed her bank statement from 2009). She gave me 28 days to send all doc even Med. Do you think that's a good signal or I should send her bank statement first and wait for her reply and we can do Med later. We dont wanna waste money anymore if we dont get good result. Pls give me advise!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

God, I am sorry if I sound mean!

Why are you looking at someone elses' application? And I think theres no point whining, if someone got lucky and got CO assigned earlier. 

TBH, after uploading documents, the CO does look at everything, and at times they dont update CO assigned to you unless they need someone specific from you. 

It does not necessary mean that if you dont get a CO assigned, that they are sitting on your application!!!

It could mean they dont need anything at the moment, they will do their checks and get back to you.

Also, Tarusha has not even applied to FBI for Clearance, do you even know how long will that take?

It could take upto 6 months for that!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Just have got my CO, team 6 Adelade. She didnt mention anything about my exp before graduation and asked more evidences for those year such as bank statement ( I claimed my exp from 2003 up till now and i just showed her bank statement from 2009). She gave me 28 days to send all doc even Med. Do you think that's a good signal or I should send her bank statement first and wait for her reply and we can do Med later. We dont wanna waste money anymore if we dont get good result. Pls give me advise!


Good Result??!?!? What do you mean by that??!? AFAIK

Your IELTS
Your Skill Assessment
Your Health Certificate
Your Police Clearance 

Determine you Grant. 

Unless you have issues proving either (of which I think IELTS and Health is something not in your hands), why would your application NOT have a Good Result?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Just have got my CO, team 6 Adelade. She didnt mention anything about my exp before graduation and asked more evidences for those year such as bank statement ( I claimed my exp from 2003 up till now and i just showed her bank statement from 2009). She gave me 28 days to send all doc even Med. Do you think that's a good signal or I should send her bank statement first and wait for her reply and we can do Med later. We dont wanna waste money anymore if we dont get good result. Pls give me advise!


Just give the CO whatever she wants and go with the flow and hope for the best! Good luck!  Cheers.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> God, I am sorry if I sound mean!
> 
> Why are you looking at someone elses' application? And I think theres no point whining, if someone got lucky and got CO assigned earlier.
> 
> ...



hey hey
nothing like that,, there was some discussion about Co assignment based on dates or something.. i just added one more
not comparing either....


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Good Result??!?!? What do you mean by that??!? AFAIK
> 
> Your IELTS
> Your Skill Assessment
> ...


Iwantanewlife is just worried that his work experience would not be accepted by the CO because he claimed points for it but was not sure if it would be accepted as 'skilled' work by the CO. Give him a break...he's just a bit worried - which is quite normal.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Iwantanewlife is just worried that his work experience would not be accepted by the CO because he claimed points for it but was not sure if it would be accepted as 'skilled' work by the CO. Give him a break...he's just a bit worried - which is quite normal.



Yh, Dont Worry Iwantanewlife, it will go your way!! I think Skilled or Non Skilled is decided by the Assessing Authority. I dont think they would go against the advise of Assessing Authority as they are meant to assess if the work is skilled or not skilled.

Open to discussion on this point


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Dia Anyone lodge your visa on 23oct and already have CO allocation?


I did. Waiting for CO

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Opfian applied on Oct 19 and got a CO on Nov 8.
> Destinationaustralia applied on Oct 23 and as far as I can tell is still waiting for a CO.
> Are you aware of any other dates in between? Would be great to narrow it down even further.
> But anyways, Oct 23 people should get a CO soon...


Yes, I'm still waiting for the CO. But Iwantalife (i suppose 23 oct applicant ) has already got one.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes, I'm still waiting for the CO. But Iwantalife (i suppose 23 oct applicant ) has already got one.
> 
> Cheers!



I think i saw some other excel sheet, where best case someone applied OCT30 got CO today. so it must be Oct 20s getting allocation this week or soon.

here is another sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqDseQ4zrZ5WdDE0eTBZRFA4MHlNZ2E5eUo5d0RkaVE#gid=0


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think i saw some other excel sheet, where best case someone applied OCT30 got CO today. so it must be Oct 20s getting allocation this week or soon.
> 
> here is another sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqDseQ4zrZ5WdDE0eTBZRFA4MHlNZ2E5eUo5d0RkaVE#gid=0


i saw one nov 1st got CO allocated (in other forum).
this is totally by luck..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> i saw one nov 1st got CO allocated (in other forum).
> this is totally by luck..


Maybe it's a visa 190 applicant. Visa 190 gets priority over visa 189 applicants in the priority processing system. Either that or the CO really needs to get a lot of missing docs from him....


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

Please help in the following matter.
DIAC told me that your application is subjected to routine processing and it will require some time to complete. It is a very vague statement. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for routine processing to be finalized ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> Please help in the following matter.
> DIAC told me that your application is subjected to routine processing and it will require some time to complete. It is a very vague statement. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for routine processing to be finalized ?


Normal processing time for 189 / 190 should be 6 months / 12 months - according to DIAC website, I guess this might be the max time frame, who know?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

ShariqQamar said:


> Please help in the following matter.
> DIAC told me that your application is subjected to routine processing and it will require some time to complete. It is a very vague statement. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for routine processing to be finalized ?


yes vague.
this is the only answer they can provide you. Dont expect them to give exact date. 

the processing time for visa 190 is 6 months.

so, just wait for it. go to have a life ...
of course there is someone got it within 2 weeks after lodged.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

anne,

I have finished my medicals on 8th nov and dont know whether they have uploaded the results to E health.

How can we know that the medicals are received or referred or some thing like that?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys/Experts have a couple of questions:

1) How does one know when the CO is allocated? Does one get an email or the application status changes to something else?
2) I did my Meds on Nov2, but not sure how to check the status in EVisa. How does one know the status?

Any inputs regarding the above will be helpful!


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all

I have lodged my Visa 189 on 5 Nov and receive acknowledgement on the 12 Nov. 

I try to click on the "Organise your health examinations" link and it opens a blank page. 

Any advice on this issue? anyone facing the same technical issue?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Just have got my CO, team 6 Adelade. She didnt mention anything about my exp before graduation and asked more evidences for those year such as bank statement ( I claimed my exp from 2003 up till now and i just showed her bank statement from 2009). She gave me 28 days to send all doc even Med. Do you think that's a good signal or I should send her bank statement first and wait for her reply and we can do Med later. We dont wanna waste money anymore if we dont get good result. Pls give me advise!


Can you please advise how were you intimated about the CO allocation ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

genezx said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged my Visa 189 on 5 Nov and receive acknowledgement on the 12 Nov.
> 
> ...


Hii genezx,

I am also in the same boat..

The Only difference is I can download medicals for My wife and Kids but for me I get blank Page!!

regards
RK


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can you please advise how were you intimated about the CO allocation ?


generally you/ your agent will get an e-mail, from the CO requesting documents.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Can you please advise how were you intimated about the CO allocation ?


You will recieve an email.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Progress So Far*

Dear All,

Please find my Status below:

1. Filed Visa Today:
Uploaded the Following:
1. Passport( For All Family members)
2. Marriage certificate
3. ACS Assessment
4. IELTS ( Self)
5. Work Exp ( Appointment letter, Experience Letter, Confirmation letter, Promotion Letter, reference letter, Pay slips, IT returns)

trying to Upload Bank Statements, But Getting Following Error , You have reached the Maximum Number of Uploads possible...

So Unable to Upload Bank Statements..

What Should I do?? Wait for CO to ask and Email??

Health ids: Downloaded for Other Migrants( Spouse, Kids):
Unable to Download for self.. getting Blank Page...

After Uploading the Documents status keeps changing from recommended to REQUIRED... I hope its the Normal Flow..

Pleas Let me know what should be my next step..

Wait for CO?? or should I be Doing something else in between??

THank you to every member of the Forum for being so helpful throughout this Journey so far... !!!

Regards
RK


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Can anyone explain what exactly is the health id stuff. DO we need to generate it ?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> CO has asked only for FBI clearance


Oh ... I just realised you meant Tarusha123. 

Actually his CO asked him for:
- FBI Clearance
- Indian PCC
- Medicals

Not just FBI Clearance
That's a big handful actually.

FBI Clearance alone takes forever. I noticed many Americans who need FBI Clearance will receive their COs who will ask them to go get the clearance (even though some are in the process of doing so already). It's just to ensure that they start getting the FBI clearance seeing that it takes a long time, I think.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Oh ... I just realised you meant Tarusha123.
> 
> Actually his CO asked him for:
> - FBI Clearance
> ...


Its not that only Tarusha has been asked to provide these docs, almost all US Residents are asked to provide these docs, including me. I don't think CO has any enmity against Tarusha. 

If you live in US, then normal processing time for FBI Clearance is *4 weeks minimum, 6 weeks maximum*.

If the applicant is out of US, ofcourse it takes a little more time to deliever the results.

And ofcourse there are sometime exceptions when the case may take 3-4 months.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Its not that only Tarusha has been asked to provide these docs, almost all US Residents are asked to provide these docs, including me. I don't think CO has any enmity against Tarusha.
> 
> If you live in US, then normal processing time for FBI Clearance is *4 weeks minimum, 6 weeks maximum*.
> 
> ...


I think you've misunderstood my posting. Never did I said that CO had any enmity against him. COs don't have an enmity against anyone. They will approach you for docs when they need them and vice versa. That was the point of the discussion I was in with another forum member which began yesterday - not you - so, I think you've misunderstood it because you were not in the discussion from the start to begin with, and did not get a proper picture of it. 

I also mentioned that all US residents had to get the FBI clearance and CO will tell you to get one. So, obviously, it means it's routine.

I hope it's clearer for you.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Can anyone explain what exactly is the health id stuff. DO we need to generate it ?


Nothing, not a big deal. When you login to you account .... you will see a link (_Organise your health examinations_) something like this ....










When you click it, a new window will open, like this one ....










When you download these PDFs it will already have your Transaction #, Passport # and DOB embedded in the Footer of each page of PDF, you just need to print these PDFs for each applicant and hand it over to your Doctor and you are good to go.

Alternatively you can also tell you doctor your Transaction #, Passport # and DOB and he will take care of the rest.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I think you've misunderstood my posting. Never did I said that CO had any enmity against him. COs don't have an enmity against anyone. They will approach you for docs when they need them and vice versa. That was the point of the discussion I was in with another forum member which began yesterday - not you - so, I think you've misunderstood it because you were not in the discussion from the start to begin with, and did not get a proper picture of it.
> 
> I also mentioned that all US residents had to get the FBI clearance and CO will tell you to get one. So, obviously, it means it's routine.
> 
> I hope it's clearer for you.


Seems like you too misunderstood my posting. I also didn't said that *you said* "_CO had any enmity against her_". I was just explaining my point that its routine for US resident to get these kinds of document requests. And this _enmity statement_ was in reference to that explanation.

So, no CO enmity against anyone ..... Agree

Actually, I basically replied to your post to make it clear that FBI checks doesn't take forever.

I may have misunderstood your post, because as you said, you were writing in context to some other post, which of course I wasn't aware of. 

Hope I am clear enough too.


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please find my Status below:
> 
> ...


After Uploading the Documents status keeps changing from recommended to REQUIRED... -> *This is a normal Flow*Maximum files you can upload is 100. Wait for CO to be assigned, they will review the docs and request you for additional docs... you can then send those doc(for ex. Bank statements) via email.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> After Uploading the Documents status keeps changing from recommended to REQUIRED... -> *This is a normal Flow*Maximum files you can upload is 100. Wait for CO to be assigned, they will review the docs and request you for additional docs... you can then send those doc(for ex. Bank statements) via email.


Thank You very much for the Information and Assurance..
However I have Uploaded Only 64 Documents so far... So I don't know why the Max cap message came!!

Guess its Better to wait for CO and let him/her request for Bank Statements..

Thank you Once again...

Regards
RK


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Seems like you too misunderstood my posting. I also didn't said that *you said* "_CO had any enmity against her_". I was just explaining my point that its routine for US resident to get these kinds of document requests. And this _enmity statement_ was in reference to that explanation.
> 
> So, no CO enmity against anyone ..... Agree
> 
> ...


Righto  Next time just post a fresh post if you've not followed the previous person's discussion instead of clicking reply - much cleaner that way - that should do it. Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC

Requested documents: Form 80, PCC Germany, PCC USA
I requested all PCCs on Oct 25, so hopefully I'll get everything within the 28 day window


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats  Very happy for you xx


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got my CO today too!! Woohoo!!! 

Requested docs - Form 80 

Nothing else requested - so, goodie!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I got my CO today too!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Requested docs - Form 80
> 
> Nothing else requested - so, goodie!


Amazing! So you should have your grant in a few days  Congratulations!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

i lodged on 2 Nov visa 190

when is my turn to get a CO ...


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I got my CO today too!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Requested docs - Form 80
> 
> Nothing else requested - so, goodie!


Congrats


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I got my CO today too!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Requested docs - Form 80
> 
> Nothing else requested - so, goodie!


when did you lodge ? for what visa ?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Righto  Next time just post a fresh post if you've not followed the previous person's discussion instead of clicking reply - much cleaner that way - that should do it. Cheers!


Right Next time, please post the link to the other post also which you are referencing in your answer. Much easier to follow your answer that way. Cheers


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC
> 
> ...


Congrats Anne!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> After Uploading the Documents status keeps changing from recommended to REQUIRED... -> *This is a normal Flow*Maximum files you can upload is 100. Wait for CO to be assigned, they will review the docs and request you for additional docs... you can then send those doc(for ex. Bank statements) via email.


Nitya, Are you sure max # of files allowed is 100 ? I found this on DIAC website .... 










Here is the URL ..... 

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Seems like its 60.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You very much for the Information and Assurance..
> However I have Uploaded Only 64 Documents so far... So I don't know why the Max cap message came!!
> 
> Guess its Better to wait for CO and let him/her request for Bank Statements..
> ...


RK, Seem like the limit is 60 ....

Check this out ....

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

I am copy and pasting relevant text below ....










Hope this helps ...


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC
> 
> ...


Congrats Anne, Good Luck for a Speedy Grant. :clap2:


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Right Next time, please post the link to the other post also which you are referencing in your answer. Much easier to follow your answer that way. Cheers


There is no link referencing to anything. I was talking to someone else. I trust all is sorted and will close off this discussion with you now. Take care!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> when did you lodge ? for what visa ?


Lodge on 20 Oct but it was a weekend - so got acknowledgement on 22 Oct.

Visa 189. Applied Onshore.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Lodge on 20 Oct but it was a weekend - so got acknowledgement on 22 Oct.
> 
> Visa 189. Applied Onshore.


Finally a time line in your signature


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

immi888 said:


> There is no link referencing to anything. I was talking to someone else. I trust all is sorted and will close off this discussion with you now. Take care!



All is well buddy. Anyway, Congrats on your CO allocation today .... :clap2:


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Nitya, Are you sure max # of files allowed is 100 ? I found this on DIAC website ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul.. you r right.. thx for correcting.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Finally a time line in your signature


Yup - didn't think you'd notice!  I thought it might be helpful at this stage


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC
> 
> ...


good luck Anne...so soon you will see the GRANT....


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats AnneChristina and immi888.. its going to be a month of grants 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC
> 
> ...


Kudos Anne ...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi 
I am facing more or less a similar problem where i am able to upload all the document for me (main applicant) where as when i tried to upload my spouse documents it says " maximum file limit reached" i been trying to upload since a week now and unsuccessful .I guess i will have to wait for CO assignment. 
from what I see here.. looks like even 189 visa subclass are getting CO with in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I got my CO today too!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Requested docs - Form 80
> 
> Nothing else requested - so, goodie!



Hi immi888
Thanks for updating signature!!

Thanks


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> I am facing more or less a similar problem where i am able to upload all the document for me (main applicant) where as when i tried to upload my spouse documents it says " maximum file limit reached" i been trying to upload since a week now and unsuccessful .I guess i will have to wait for CO assignment.
> from what I see here.. looks like even 189 visa subclass are getting CO with in 4 weeks time.


each file size cant b more than 5MB. 

did u check the file size?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

plutology said:


> each file size cant b more than 5MB.
> 
> did u check the file size?


Hi plutology
yeah i have made sure that each of the file is well with in 5MB.
I have uploaded Bank statement which is 4.9 MB under main applicant,
but under secondary applicant when i tried to upload marriage certificate which is
just 2 MB it failed.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

*I got my grant today itself!!! *

I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well. 

WOO HOO!!!:clap2:

I am a Permanent Resident of Australia! Feels really good to be able to say that! -  

Thanks everyone for answering my questions and being so helpful. Good luck with your applications too! Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Omg, I can't believe it! That's incredible! Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...



super fast :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Omg, I can't believe it! That's incredible! Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Anne.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Heartful Congrats   :clap2:


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...



hi immi888
Many congrats!!.. this is lightning speed...
a new record.. 

all the best for all your future endeavours


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Wow immi...
Dats rocket speed ....
Cheers!


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


omg..That's superfast..Congrats immi888.. Which team?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> omg..Congrats immi888.. Which team?


Team 7 Adelaide!


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Super fast! Your case is so impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Wowww immi888..Congratulations:clap2::clap2:!!!! Party hard...


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I had already lodged my application on 28th Oct and visited Thailand for personal trip last week?
I have not been assigned any CO yet. How should I inform DIAC abt. my travel?

Is there any email id or do I need to fill any form and submit that to update the latest status?

Also I did not inform DIAC before my travel. I hope that should not be an issue.

Cheers!


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had already lodged my application on 28th Oct and visited Thailand for personal trip last week?
> I have not been assigned any CO yet. How should I inform DIAC abt. my travel?
> ...


Once CO gets allocated .. If he asks form 80 , you can provide all ur travel dates . Nthng to worry at present


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

What about travels after you sent the form 80? Should i just e-mail him and mention the trip details?


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi immi888,

Many congratulations , hope ur expert advice would still be around for all of us to benefit. Un and Anne are the guiding light ... now I am expecting a similar mail from her 

Thanks

Varun


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Hi immi888,
> 
> Many congratulations , hope ur expert advice would still be around for all of us to benefit. Un and Anne are the guiding light ... now I am expecting a similar mail from her
> 
> ...


Thanks  No problems Varun. I still read these threads. All the best with your application! I hope it goes well too. Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...



Wow - Congrates ! :clap2:

looks like no backlog for Onshore Medical :eyebrows:


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

doesnt sound good for offshore applicant


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, Can someone share the link to login with TRN for the saved visa application(just started the process  ).


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys,

Got my CO allocated this morning and am taken aback looking at the number of documents attached in the intimation email.

As on today I have uploaded most of the documents except for the my Employment particulars and am due to get my Health Checks done.

However, the email from DIAC has attached the following forms :

_*1071i Health Requirement for permanent entry to Australia (07-11).PDF

Form 1022 Notify Change Circumstances.pdf

Form 80 Character assessment.pdf*_

I have already got my PCC and uploaded it to their website. Confused why they are asking for the Form 80 now.

Also the Form 1022 if I am not wrong is only in case of any changes in circumstances as they say and would not be applicable otherwise. Am I correct ?


Also I have a checlist and 2 Request for info docs with a clause 

You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. 

I hope I have 28 days from today to complete all the documentation and medical checks to get the processing rolling.

Advise me on the above items please.... Appreciate all your inputs / experiences....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

plutology said:


> doesnt sound good for offshore applicant


Probably True ....


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi, Can someone share the link to login with TRN for the saved visa application(just started the process  ).



Here you go ....

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my CO allocated this morning and am taken aback looking at the number of documents attached in the intimation email.
> 
> ...


1071i Health Requirement for permanent entry to Australia is the information sheet for the medical that you have to undertake (which I understand from your posting that you have booked for). Good to read for gen. info. so that you know what medical test you need to take, etc

Common for one to be asked to fill in Form 80 - although it depends on CO. Just fill it in, be very accurate and honest when filling it in becuase it is to show character (e.g. integrity, etc).

PCC and Form 80 are 2 different things although they both are to prove character - having uploaded PCC does not mean that you are exempted from Form 80.

I don't know about Form 1022. Ask the CO.

Yes, you have 28 days from the date on the CO's letter to revert with all the docs requested by the CO.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Here you go ....
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks mate !!!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Got my CO today. Team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
Doc Requested
1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse.
2) Evidence of relationship
3) Proof of Age for self, spouse and child
4) Proof of Functional English for spouse.
5) Passport biodata page and passport size photograph for spouse and child. photos for all
6) PCC for Spouse

Emailed all scanned copies. Preparing Form 80 and 1221 (pretty lengthy)

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> Here you go ....
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


I saved few parts of my application earlier and got the TRN. I am accessing that application with this URL and after giving credentials ,can't see any part of my saved application ..after login..its blank (I didn't completed/payed fee amount earlier when i saved it.)

I need to do this all again with new trn and complete with payment at once?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I saved few parts of my application earlier and got the TRN. I am accessing that application with this URL and after giving credentials ,can't see any part of my saved application ..after login..its blank (I didn't completed/payed fee amount earlier when i saved it.)
> 
> I need to do this all again with new trn and complete with payment at once?


Try accessing it via skillselect: log into skillselect, click on "apply" & it should take you to your saved application. Hope this works...


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> 1071i Health Requirement for permanent entry to Australia is the information sheet for the medical that you have to undertake (which I understand from your posting that you have booked for). Good to read for gen. info. so that you know what medical test you need to take, etc
> 
> Common for one to be asked to fill in Form 80 - although it depends on CO. Just fill it in, be very accurate and honest when filling it in becuase it is to show character (e.g. integrity, etc).
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, and by the way how are we supposed to fill these forms and submit to DIAC ? Do we need to fill them , scan and upload or Skill Select or email the forms to the CO directly ?

Also quite apparently the CO seems to have requested docs that have already been uploaded. Not sure if they are not able to access them on SkillSelect


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I saved few parts of my application earlier and got the TRN. I am accessing that application with this URL and after giving credentials ,can't see any part of my saved application ..after login..its blank (I didn't completed/payed fee amount earlier when i saved it.)
> 
> I need to do this all again with new trn and complete with payment at once?


Go to skillselect login with EOI and password .. Right side u will see continue saved visa application .. Click tht & try may be it help


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Got my CO today. Team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
> Doc Requested
> 1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse.
> 2) Evidence of relationship
> ...


Hey DestinationAustralia. same here too.... and pretty much similar set of docs requested.

I have additionally been asked or Form 1022 (which I do not think is pertinent since there have been no changes in circumstances since I lodged my app)
and to complete my Health Checks.

28 days countdown begins !


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Go to skillselect login with EOI and password .. Right side u will see continue saved visa application .. Click tht & try may be it help


It works !!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Try accessing it via skillselect: log into skillselect, click on "apply" & it should take you to your saved application. Hope this works...


I clicked on continue saved application in EOI and it worked 
Gonna submit .


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought the "apply" button was still active until the application was submitted, but great you got it to work. There are pretty often technical issues when trying to access evisa directly, but the EoI pathway seems much more reliable.

Enjoy the moment of having submitted your application... until you take a deep breath and start all over with the list of documents


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Got my CO today. Team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
> Doc Requested
> 1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse.
> 2) Evidence of relationship
> ...


They asked me Form 80 as well but no 1221, Marriage Certificate, Matriculation Certificate, Spouse IELTS. Except Form 80, I frontloaded all the docs. I sent an email last week to CO mentioning that I already uploaded some of the docs she requested. Got an email from her yesterday saying she didn't received any docs for spouse due to technical problems. She also advised in her initial email that I can file form 1022 if there is any "changes in circumstances"


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> They asked me Form 80 as well but no 1221, Marriage Certificate, Matriculation Certificate, Spouse IELTS. Except Form 80, I frontloaded all the docs. I sent an email last week to CO mentioning that I already uploaded some of the docs she requested. Got an email from her yesterday saying she didn't received any docs for spouse due to technical problems. She also advised in her initial email that I can file form 1022 if there is any "changes in circumstances"


I guess your CO the same as mine?

Cheers!


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi, Can someone share the link to login with TRN for the saved visa application(just started the process  ).




Here you are
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I thought the "apply" button was still active until the application was submitted, but great you got it to work. There are pretty often technical issues when trying to access evisa directly, but the EoI pathway seems much more reliable.
> 
> Enjoy the moment of having submitted your application... until you take a deep breath and start all over with the list of documents


Cant wait. few more months of loads of docs n wait !! For sure will be gunfire of queries n doubts. Lets see.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Cant wait. few more months of loads of docs n wait !! For sure will be gunfire of queries n doubts. Lets see.


Well, if you get it right & have some luck you may actually have your visa in less than a month... The speed with which DIAC works right now is really amazing. Anyways, good luck!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks mate, and by the way how are we supposed to fill these forms and submit to DIAC ? Do we need to fill them , scan and upload or Skill Select or email the forms to the CO directly ?
> 
> Also quite apparently the CO seems to have requested docs that have already been uploaded. Not sure if they are not able to access them on SkillSelect


Seeing that the upload system is having some issues here and there - the better way would be to send to CO via email. Just fill in the printed form, sign it, scan it and email it. 

As for other docs, if CO asked for them again, just resend them. Chances are that your skillselect upload system does not work properly and she could not see them from her end.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

Is form80 mandatory? I have lodge my application and is pending CO allocation, do i need to fill up form80 in advance?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Wohoo! CO assigned :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Adelaide Team 6. CO: LC
> 
> ...


congratulations anne....

Me too have similar timeline like you.

My fingers double crossed now, as you have got ur CO.
SO I can expect a CO for me too


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Seeing that the upload system is having some issues here and there - the better way would be to send to CO via email. Just fill in the printed form, sign it, scan it and email it.
> 
> As for other docs, if CO asked for them again, just resend them. Chances are that your skillselect upload system does not work properly and she could not see them from her end.


Ya agree, will send an email to the CO and request for receipt of already uploaded docs. If not received will send them thru email again.

Thanks again !


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

genezx said:


> Is form80 mandatory? I have lodge my application and is pending CO allocation, do i need to fill up form80 in advance?


Form80 is not mandatory, you will have to submit it only when your CO asks for it.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yup - didn't think you'd notice!  I thought it might be helpful at this stage


Congrats....all the best.....


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Form80 is not mandatory, you will have to submit it only when your CO asks for it.


thank you rks890


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> congratulations anne....
> 
> Me too have similar timeline like you.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
I hope you get one soon as well


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you!
> I hope you get one soon as well


Good luck Anne!


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I hve one question. I m in sydney since last 4 years. Do I have to submit my home country police check? Asking becoz previously in 885(onshore PR) they only used to ask AFP. But in skillselect its written for 189 u need police clearance in the countries u hve lived in last 10 years, i guess this is because its for onshore and offshore both.

What u guys recommend? And the other thing if it is required then should it be the NATIONAL POLICE CLEARANCE or STATE PCC would work fine?


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> I hve one question. I m in sydney since last 4 years. Do I have to submit my home country police check? Asking becoz previously in 885(onshore PR) they only used to ask AFP. But in skillselect its written for 189 u need police clearance in the countries u hve lived in last 10 years, i guess this is because its for onshore and offshore both.
> 
> What u guys recommend? And the other thing if it is required then should it be the NATIONAL POLICE CLEARANCE or STATE PCC would work fine?


Yes you do have to submit your home country police check too.. Actually any country where you have lived for more than 12 months calculated on a cumulative basis in the last 10 yrs, you have to provide police clearance for that.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Agree... and it needs to be the national one


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Nsw ss*

I am still waiting for ack from NSW.. docs received by NSW department on 6th (courier confirmation).

262113 - Systems administrator role which is highly required by NSW state.

Hope I will get invite before Christmas holidays.. having 70 points so I am expecting a positive result 

Thanks


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I've few question regarding FORM-80, While filling it i came across few questions for which i'm confused how to answer. Following are the questions

19)Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying:

(Honestly, I don't know where i'm going to stay, neither do i have any friends there)

36) What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia

I hope many in this forum would have filled this, Kindly assist in do so.


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I've few question regarding FORM-80, While filling it i came across few questions for which i'm confused how to answer. Following are the questions
> 
> ...


For 19) I leave it blank as I don't have address, for 36) my answer is migration and simply put a near future date


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

My ans were as below
19) Unknown
36) To live and work permanently in Australia

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I've few question regarding FORM-80, While filling it i came across few questions for which i'm confused how to answer. Following are the questions
> 
> ...


You know everyone's situation is different, so I don't think there is any standard answer for Question 36, but here is what I wrote ..... 










---------------------------------------------------

I think *Q 36* is your chance to speak up and kinda convince your CO why you want to move to Australia and why you should be granted a visa. Everyone should use this box fully.










Space was over, So I wrote "_Regards_" in Q:61 with reference to Q:36.

So, I think your answer to Q36 shows that you have done your homework and there are valid reasons why you want to move, and the CO gets to know/understand your situation a little better. 

Hope it helps ....


----------



## jeevi (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi get2gauri.I have a question for you.I wanted to know what your EOI number is.If you could please share it with us in the following formatEOI 0005677xxx.As mine is in the 330xxx, this could help us estimate how many eoi was submitted from the 31st july which is your submission date and mine which is 20th august.This could help explain why nodody received an invitation on this forum on 15th nov.
Waiting for your reply.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

jeevi said:


> Hi get2gauri.I have a question for you.I wanted to know what your EOI number is.If you could please share it with us in the following formatEOI 0005677xxx.As mine is in the 330xxx, this could help us estimate how many eoi was submitted from the 31st july which is your submission date and mine which is 20th august.This could help explain why nodody received an invitation on this forum on 15th nov.
> Waiting for your reply.


How could that explain the situation ??? Explain pls.


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thnks to everyone here esp Immi88 and Anne  That was the least expected of all especially after my case ..Thanks a lot for your support.

Got visa yesterday afternoon 

I am proudly an Australian Resident now


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

jeevi said:


> Hi get2gauri.I have a question for you.I wanted to know what your EOI number is.If you could please share it with us in the following formatEOI 0005677xxx.As mine is in the 330xxx, this could help us estimate how many eoi was submitted from the 31st july which is your submission date and mine which is 20th august.This could help explain why nodody received an invitation on this forum on 15th nov.
> Waiting for your reply.


Hi there  Good to see another Mauritian around  

The EOI number is based on creation date and not submission..While invitations are based on the date of effect that means on the submission date or if you have updated your EOI after submitting it , then on the date where your changes came in effect.. However If u submitted your EOI on the same day you created it then there no change. So dnt look at the EOI number to get an idea abt invitations..It may not be accurate


----------



## jeevi (Oct 12, 2012)

jeevi said:


> Hi get2gauri.I have a question for you.I wanted to know what your EOI number is.If you could please share it with us in the following formatEOI 0005677xxx.As mine is in the 330xxx, this could help us estimate how many eoi was submitted from the 31st july which is your submission date and mine which is 20th august.This could help explain why nodody received an invitation on this forum on 15th nov.
> Waiting for your reply.


Yeah sorry i meant creation date.This can give us a rough idea of the number of people creating eoi.If its a big number,this could partly explain why noone here got an invitation.As i dont think everyone on skill select is on this forum....


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> Thnks to everyone here esp Immi88 and Anne  That was the least expected of all especially after my case ..Thanks a lot for your support.
> 
> Got visa yesterday afternoon
> 
> I am proudly an Australian Resident now


Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## knpfutures (Nov 9, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I've few question regarding FORM-80, While filling it i came across few questions for which i'm confused how to answer. Following are the questions
> 
> ...


I just wrote "not known" wherever it's not known...
U don't have a reason for going to Australia ?...just mention the same...
You can give provisional dates u have in mind...

Btw...I have recieved my grant last week....

Gud luck...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey guys. Got imvitation fr 190 visa today. Thing z i did nt get approval lttr frm nsw btgot invitation. Do i need approval lttr to lodge file or nt??

Follwing docs r ready:
Ielts
Acs
Bachelor nd master
Ind pcc
Aus pcc
Med

Is there ny odr form dat i need to upload??


----------



## varun389 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

My ACS application was at "Stage 4 ( with Assessor) but yesterday observed that the status changed to " Case finalised" at Stage 4.Can anyone help me understand what does that mean and now how much time it should take to finalise the application.

Thanks,
varun389


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

varun389 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My ACS application was at "Stage 4 ( with Assessor) but yesterday observed that the status changed to " Case finalised" at Stage 4.Can anyone help me understand what does that mean and now how much time it should take to finalise the application.
> 
> ...


You should have already got the results... Please check your spam folder also.

if you have not received anything wait for 24 hours you will get it.

Congrats..

Regards
RK


----------



## varun389 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks RK.

But application is still at Stage 4 with status as "Case Finalised" so does that mean it will not be progressing to Stage 5.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

varun389 said:


> Thanks RK.
> 
> But application is still at Stage 4 with status as "Case Finalised" so does that mean it will not be progressing to Stage 5.


It will move later, they update it slowly, but dont worry the letter is on the way, Today or Tomorrow.


----------



## varun389 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks RK,


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Friends,

We had filed EOI for a friend (ANZSO Code: 261313, IELTS:7, Experience: 6+ years) in September, 2012. We got invitation on 1st October and had filed the application for 189 by 10th October.

Now we got an email from CO stating that his invitation was sent persuming 70 points on the points system but by initial evaluation he has got only 65 points. If you have missed any information please upload it.

He does not have specified anywhere that he scores 70 points. All the information in application was same as that in EOI. The points were specified by SkillSelect in the invitation.

Now we are at loss as to what to tell the CO. Has anyone else got this issue?


----------



## littlevish (Aug 3, 2012)

*Health Check up- Subclinical(Mild) Hypo Thyroid*

Dear Friends

I got the invitation for 190. My question is regarding the health assessment.

I was diagnosed with very mild hypo thyroidism after my pregnancy and delivery which was 3 years back.

I am on the low dose of 25 Microgram thyroxine every day.

Since there is a column where I have to mention the medications I am taking daily, I will be entering as Thyroxine 25 MCG.

Will this be a negative? anyone got idea about this?
Will the visa be refused because of hypothyroidism?

Vish


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We had filed EOI for a friend (ANZSO Code: 261313, IELTS:7, Experience: 6+ years) in September, 2012. We got invitation on 1st October and had filed the application for 189 by 10th October.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, unless you can prove 70 points, your visa will be denied. Common discrepancies are caused by 1. work experience and 2. selecting "yes" to the question Australian study requirement in the EoI. Did you calculate your points manually? Should you have 65 or 70? If you believe you should have 70 then it's just a question of providing sufficient evidence. If you should only have 65 you can try to examine why the system calculated 70 in your EoI, but generally you won't get the visa in this case.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We had filed EOI for a friend (ANZSO Code: 261313, IELTS:7, Experience: 6+ years) in September, 2012. We got invitation on 1st October and had filed the application for 189 by 10th October.
> 
> ...


Hi
I think there has been a mistake in filing EOI, because 6+ years of experience (overseas) will only fetch u 10 points , u get 15 points only for Australian work experience,, so probably i would assume that in EOI, the work experience is logged under Australian experience and hence a mis-match .

login to your skill select and see the invitation summary u will get it.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately, unless you can prove 70 points, your visa will be denied. Common discrepancies are caused by 1. work experience and 2. selecting "yes" to the question Australian study requirement in the EoI. Did you calculate your points manually? Should you have 65 or 70? If you believe you should have 70 then it's just a question of providing sufficient evidence. If you should only have 65 you can try to examine why the system calculated 70 in your EoI, but generally you won't get the visa in this case.


Hii Anne,

This points calculation is giving me Jitters.. The EOI Showed my points as 70.
The Break up is as follows: Please correct if There is any Misunderstanding.

Age: 30 Points ( DOB 27-sept-1981)
English: 10 points ( IELTS 8.5,8,7.5,8.5) 
Education: 15 Points ( bachelor of Engineering From India)
Work Experience: 15 points ( Ten years of Overseas Work exp 2002 to 2012)

I have selected NO for the Australian Education requirement option in EOI.

Also the ACS letter states my Bachelor degree is assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing... So this proves the 15 points for Education.

With Regards to work exp:
ACS Letter states that your work exp has been calculated on basis of fulltime employement of atleast 20hrs per week.

It then lists out the years and designation
So is my points correct??

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Anne,
> 
> This points calculation is giving me Jitters.. The EOI Showed my points as 70.
> The Break up is as follows: Please correct if There is any Misunderstanding.
> ...


Everything seems to be fine with your points. Particularly if you got your qualification & work experience assessed there is little to worry about. Just to confirm though, which year did you graduate with your degree?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Everything seems to be fine with your points. Particularly if you got your qualification & work experience assessed there is little to worry about. Just to confirm though, which year did you graduate with your degree?


ACS assessed the enitre 10 yrs?

and like anne said, what is your year of graduation...

that seems like another problem with points claiming


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Everything seems to be fine with your points. Particularly if you got your qualification & work experience assessed there is little to worry about. Just to confirm though, which year did you graduate with your degree?


Thank you Anne.. I just do not want any goof ups.. coz now I am in waiting mode Acknowledgement and CO Allocation.. Also I cant even do meds now..I hope you will remember the reason this time!!!lol..

Graduated in April 2002.

Job Started:
Company A: 06/02 to 06/04 ( 2 yrs, 0 months)
Position: Software Engineer

Company B: 06/04 to 06/06( 2 yrs, 0 months)
Position: Software developer

Company C:06/06 to 07/09 (3 yrs, 1mnths)
Position: Senior System Analyst

Company D: 08/09 to 12/10(1 yr,4mths)
Position: Project Manager

Company E:12/10 to 07/11 ( 0 yr, 7mnths)
Position: Senior project Manager

Company F: 09/11 to 08/12( 0 yrs, 11 Months)
Position: Director of Engineering
Note: I am still in this company..

The ACS letter does not state whether it is skilled or not .. So I hope its all counted..
At the Beginning of letter there is the following statement from ACS:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 ( Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code..


Is this Fine??

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Anne.. I just do not want any goof ups.. coz now I am in waiting mode Acknowledgement and CO Allocation.. Also I cant even do meds now..I hope you will remember the reason this time!!!lol..
> 
> Graduated in April 2002.
> 
> ...



there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with your work exp and hence the related points.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> ACS assessed the enitre 10 yrs?
> 
> and like anne said, what is your year of graduation...
> 
> that seems like another problem with points claiming


Hi Raji,

Please my post with details for full ACS letter narration..

Also I saw on skill select site 15 points is awarded for 8 yrs itself so I have 10 yrs so I assume I am qualified to get 15 points..
Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Raji,
> 
> Please my post with details for full ACS letter narration..
> 
> ...


gng by the information you have given your points are correct,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Raji,
> 
> Please my post with details for full ACS letter narration..
> 
> ...


Yes, you should be totally fine. Sometimes DIAC does not acknowledge work experience before graduation even though some assessing bodies do, so I just wanted to make sure. But you seem to be totally fine.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> there doesnt seem to be anything wrong with your work exp and hence the related points.


Thank You for the Assurance..
I just feel if there is some issue, I will rather retake IELTS and Get extra .5 in writing that with give me 20 points and I can even discount my work exp...
But if these stuffs are fine then I think I can relax little.

I think the EOI show the Break up of Points before submission. This would give applicants a chance to cross check.. Like most of them missed the Australian Study requirement for which they got 5 points..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, you should be totally fine. Sometimes DIAC does not acknowledge work experience before graduation even though some assessing bodies do, so I just wanted to make sure. But you seem to be totally fine.


Thank you.. SO now I can relax and await CO to ask me for my Medicals...lol


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Raji,
> 
> Please my post with details for full ACS letter narration..
> 
> ...


Hi Rkv146
if u have started skilled employment in 2002, how long was your B.E course.?
i have the exact profile as urs (expect that i have 8 yrs of experience , since i graduated in 2003 (B.E)


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Rkv146
> if u have started skilled employment in 2002, how long was your B.E course.?
> i have the exact profile as urs (expect that i have 8 yrs of experience , since i graduated in 2003 (B.E)


My BE was from 1998 to 2002( april)
12th in 1998( may)
10th in 1996 ( april)

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> My BE was from 1998 to 2002( april)
> 12th in 1998( may)
> 10th in 1996 ( april)
> 
> ...


ah! ok 
i entered B.E in 1999 and graduated in 2003 
I have applied on oct 30th.. waiting for CO


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You for the Assurance..
> I just feel if there is some issue, I will rather retake IELTS and Get extra .5 in writing that with give me 20 points and I can even discount my work exp...
> But if these stuffs are fine then I think I can relax little.
> 
> ...


yes i agree with you. it shows the break up.
but sometimes it happens to not realize the mistake.

in my passport, my address has the street name repeated twice. i had checked twice but i just missed it. and now my passport address has the street name repeated twice.

happens. human error


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> ah! ok
> i entered B.E in 1999 and graduated in 2003
> I have applied on oct 30th.. waiting for CO


All the Best!!
I have applied only on 12th Nov..!!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I just submitted my Form 80 to the CO today itself and got my grant today itself as well.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!:clap2:
> 
> ...


Great news, happy to hear


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

hi all..just logged into my visa application and saw few of my documents have their status changed from "Required" to "Requested".. Does anybody what does this indicate? My CO has not yet been assigned..


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately, unless you can prove 70 points, your visa will be denied. Common discrepancies are caused by 1. work experience and 2. selecting "yes" to the question Australian study requirement in the EoI. Did you calculate your points manually? Should you have 65 or 70? If you believe you should have 70 then it's just a question of providing sufficient evidence. If you should only have 65 you can try to examine why the system calculated 70 in your EoI, but generally you won't get the visa in this case.


So it means if the system made the mistake, he has to suffer for it. What are our options now? Will he get his visa fees back? Will he be able to lodge the EOI in future?

I am preparing to leave for Victoria in few weeks and this has ruined all the fun..

really really sad :'(


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hi all..just logged into my visa application and saw few of my documents have their status changed from "Required" to "Requested".. Does anybody what does this indicate? My CO has not yet been assigned..


These statuses are quite contentious in their own right 

Of all I know, if uploaded docs are visible on the system they will be marked "Not Required" else "Requested" otherwise.

Having said that each time I login I see a different set of statuses on my uploaded docs, I prefer to instead talk to the CO and provide what they seek over an email and request for acknowledgement of receipt of the same


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to put it like this, but the system has not made a mistake. It's the answers that cause the points to be calculated.
Did you figure out what caused the discrepancy? As I said, most commonly it is caused by work experience (either 1. not "skilled" - not obtained AFTER graduating with a degree or 2. not "related" - should be assessed by assessing body). Alternatively the "Australian study requirement" might be the problem.
Once more, your first step should be to understand what caused the discrepancy. If you should have 70 points then you just need to provide additional proof. 
Unfortunately, if the claims were incorrect there is no way to get back the fees. You can however reapply; to be on the save side I would withdraw this application though rather than getting rejected.
Once more, I am really sorry & I don't mean to come across unsympathetic. I have withdrawn a previous application and I certainly know how frustrating it is.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

andiamo said:


> These statuses are quite contentious in their own right
> 
> Of all I know, if uploaded docs are visible on the system they will be marked "Not Required" else "Requested" otherwise.
> 
> Having said that each time I login I see a different set of statuses on my uploaded docs, I prefer to instead talk to the CO and provide what they seek over an email and request for acknowledgement of receipt of the same


Thanks for your reply..I finally got my CO today.. too nervous.. :ranger:


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks for your reply..I finally got my CO today.. too nervous.. :ranger:


Hello Everyone,

I just received invitation for 189 visa. We had 70 point for our application. On Invitation letter it says that we can check breakdown of points but I dont see anything. Is there a way to see how many points we got for each factor?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks for your reply..I finally got my CO today.. too nervous.. :ranger:


congrates


omg.. when is my turn ? 

i lodged on 2 Nov and medical on 8 nov. :ranger:


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just received invitation for 189 visa. We had 70 point for our application. On Invitation letter it says that we can check breakdown of points but I dont see anything. Is there a way to see how many points we got for each factor?


No, there isn't. You do your own self-assessment using the info on points at Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## vijusnn (Nov 15, 2012)

Friends,

I worked in Australia from 17th-October-2011 to 28th-Sept-2012. Will that be considered as 1 year Australian experience ? ( 19 days less for 1 calender year )

Cheers,
VJ


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

vijusnn said:


> Friends,
> 
> I worked in Australia from 17th-October-2011 to 28th-Sept-2012. Will that be considered as 1 year Australian experience ? ( 19 days less for 1 calender year )
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> congrates
> 
> omg.. when is my turn ?
> 
> i lodged on 2 Nov and medical on 8 nov. :ranger:


Thanks plutology..  guess ur turn's next..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

plutology said:


> congrates
> 
> omg.. when is my turn ?
> 
> i lodged on 2 Nov and medical on 8 nov. :ranger:


We are in d same boat ...
All d best


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> We are in d same boat ...
> All d best


Yup..the November boat.. lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Yup..the November boat.. lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Lol... yeah


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Goodluck


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks .. Anne


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

immi888 said:


> congrats!!:clap2:
> 
> BTW: I thought you said you lodged your application on 18 Oct. in your previous threads?? Might be good to leave us your timeline as well for reference purposes. Thanks.


Hi.. Actually it was 18th in India and 19th in Australia.. I kept uploading the docs meanwhile.. Also did my PCC n medicals n uploaded them. Finally got an email with grant letters attached on 5th Nov.


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Rekha Raman said:


> CONGRATS !!!!
> 
> thats was super speed.. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hope you get it quickly.. goodluck..!


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Congrats rizwig :clap2: .... Can you also tell what all documents you uploaded ...will be help for others...


Hi.. I uploaded the following:

Education Certificates/degrees
Work Exp reference letter
Payslips for 3 months for every year
Passport, birth certificate, license
pcc
arranged medicals online
bank statements for 1 year

All were certified copies ..

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

hello.. I got my grant letter in the email.. I checked with the embassy and they said that there is no need for stamping .. we just need to carry the copy of grant letter during travel.

Let me know for any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## rizwig (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi.. Once you have paid the fee.. You can upload all the documents and the link to schedule the medical exams is also enabled. The medicals are uploaded by the medical center at their end. You will not get to see them in your link. You can just confirm from the hospital.

Let me know for any questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi.. Once you have paid the fee.. You can upload all the documents and the link to schedule the medical exams is also enabled. The medicals are uploaded by the medical center at their end. You will not get to see them in your link. You can just confirm from the hospital.
> 
> Let me know for any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi. Do we need to upload attested copies or nt??

For biryh cert can i use paasport copy??


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

best luck for today...

waiting..


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks for your reply..I finally got my CO today.. too nervous.. :ranger:


so.. what did your CO request from you?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

rizwig said:


> hello.. I got my grant letter in the email.. I checked with the embassy and they said that there is no need for stamping .. we just need to carry the copy of grant letter during travel.
> 
> Let me know for any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


Please share ur timeline


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

How long it takes after CO allocated?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys can any1 clr my q:

I have only given name in my passport( MANINDER KAUR). No family ir sirname.But in visa app family name z compulsory..

Wt shud i do?? Shud i write whole name in family name nd lft given name as blank??
Or
Shud i write kaur in family name??


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi.. I uploaded the following:
> 
> Education Certificates/degrees
> Work Exp reference letter
> ...


Thanks for the input..
Just wondering about form 80 and form 1022 (not sure about the number). Are they optional?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys how to access saved app. I was abt at d end of visa app bt my pc hot hang nd lost all pgs. Can any one tel me how to access saved pgs as i got TRN numb??


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have not claimed point from partner's skill. Do I have to upload my spouse's academic document?

Thank you


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have not claimed point from partner's skill. Do I have to upload my spouse's academic document?
> 
> Thank you


If you are claiming his English language ability through his transcripts then yes! Else not needed


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys how to access saved app. I was abt at d end of visa app bt my pc hot hang nd lost all pgs. Can any one tel me how to access saved pgs as i got TRN numb??


Did you save the pages as you filled it ? If yes, then you should be able to open the saved pages. 

Once you log in to skillselect, click on the "Apply Visa" button and give your TRN n password. You will then be able to retrieve all the pages you have saved.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> If you are claiming his English language ability through his transcripts then yes! Else not needed


Actually, he is currently enrolled and does not have the transcript. I intend to get a letter from Uni stating that the lectures are delivered and course in conducted in English.

So, in that case, later when uploading documents, do i have to upload his certificates as well ? He won't have his bachelor's transcript by that time.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hi guys can any1 clr my q:
> 
> I have only given name in my passport( MANINDER KAUR). No family ir sirname.But in visa app family name z compulsory..
> 
> ...


Yeah, write "Kaur" in family name section and "Maninder" in given name section.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Did you save the pages as you filled it ? If yes, then you should be able to open the saved pages.
> 
> Once you log in to skillselect, click on the "Apply Visa" button and give your TRN n password. You will then be able to retrieve all the pages you have saved.


Got it thnxxx


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.

+ I am a citizen of India and I have worked in the UK and Australia for about 8 weeks. Should I be getting PCC done in all these countries ?
+ If 'yes' can any one point me how to get PCC for all these countries ? Any pointers/link to the same is appreciated.
+ I am NOT claiming partner points. However I need to show that my partner has got language skills. So I m planning get a letter from her education institution that "her medium of instruction was ENGLISH". Would be enough to get it from institution of study or should I get it from the concerned university?
+ What are the other documents should I be ready with for 190 Visa? Please list the same.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys my EOI has suspended. Wt does it mean??
Also not able to upload ny doc.it shiws n/w error. Any1 experiencing same problem??


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys my EOI has suspended. Wt does it mean??
> Also not able to upload ny doc.it shiws n/w error. Any1 experiencing same problem??


EOI suspended means you got an invitation to apply for a visa


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.
> 
> ...


Yes u need pcc fr aus and uk as well. For aus PCC go to afp.gov.au. Go to national check. U can apply online fr aus pcc.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> EOI suspended means you got an invitation to apply for a visa


Ok. Thnxx mate. i hav lodged file today.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> EOI suspended means you got an invitation to apply for a visa


Hey dear can u tel me one thing.. Do i need to upload attested scan docs or jst normal scan docs??


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> Hey dear can u tel me one thing.. Do i need to upload attested scan docs or jst normal scan docs??


If you are scanning original in color (color scanned copies) no need to get it certified


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> If you are scanning original in color (color scanned copies) no need to get it certified


Ok thnxxx fr ur quick reply..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> If you are scanning original in color (color scanned copies) no need to get it certified


Y m nt able to login using trn nd pwd. Want to upload my docs. System jst stuck wn i hit login button


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> Y m nt able to login using trn nd pwd. Want to upload my docs. System jst stuck wn i hit login button


try in some time. May b technical issues.:confused2:


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> try in some time. May b technical issues.:confused2:


Yea may be.


----------



## chikidan (Sep 23, 2012)

*Just received my invitation!!!*

Hello all,

I have just received my invitation to apply for a 189 VISA, I'm so happy!!! . 

However, I have some doubts about the documents I have to attach to the application, could anyone of you help me please? I have claimed the following:


Bachelor's Degree (I have certified copies and translations of all the academic records) (15pts)
3 years overseas working experience. I have a certified letter from my previous company and I have this experience certified with Engineers Australia (together with my skilled occupation). Do I need further documents to support this experience? I have seen that many people attach salary slips and other documents... (5 pts)
IELTS I have the copy of the last test I took, I guess that it is enough if I attach a scanned copy of that... (10 pts)
 Age : I have a certified copy and translation of my birth certificate and a certified copy of my passport. Should be enough?? 

I would very much appreciate if someone can help me with their own experience!!!

Thank you guys!!

Daniel


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes u need pcc fr aus and uk as well. For aus PCC go to afp.gov.au. Go to national check. U can apply online fr aus pcc.


That's incorrect... you require PCC only if your stay in any country is more than 12 months...


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> That's incorrect... you require PCC only if your stay in any country is more than 12 months...




Ooooo. Sorry my mistake. Thnx fr giving correct info.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

chikidan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just received my invitation to apply for a 189 VISA, I'm so happy!!! .
> 
> ...


For work documents, it is better to provide as much proof as possible.
Offer letter, payslips, promotion letter, tax forms


----------



## chikidan (Sep 23, 2012)

*thank you*



getsetgo said:


> For work documents, it is better to provide as much proof as possible.
> Offer letter, payslips, promotion letter, tax forms



Thank you for the information.... Then, should I translate my last 3 years salary slips and bank notifications? By the moment I have (translated) a couple of reference letters, the work experience certification by Engineers Australia and a certified letter from my company indicating that I have worked there for 4 years...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

chikidan said:


> Thank you for the information.... Then, should I translate my last 3 years salary slips and bank notifications? By the moment I have (translated) a couple of reference letters, the work experience certification by Engineers Australia and a certified letter from my company indicating that I have worked there for 4 years...


Yes. Keep all your documents ready


----------



## chikidan (Sep 23, 2012)

*thnx*



getsetgo said:


> Yes. Keep all your documents ready



Thank you again!!!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> so.. what did your CO request from you?


I don't know..My agent is taking care of everything..


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

gt the visa invite yesterday under 189... electronics engineer with 60 points ..... eoi submitted on 12th july ... updated on 14th sep.....
can some one tell me wats the next procedure.....when applying for visa in need to submit proofs and supporting documents........


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> gt the visa invite yesterday under 189... electronics engineer with 60 points ..... eoi submitted on 12th july ... updated on 14th sep.....
> can some one tell me wats the next procedure.....when applying for visa in need to submit proofs and supporting documents........


Go ahead with lodging the application and you will get to know what all docs needs to be submitted... its all mentioned in the end. All the best


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> How long it takes after CO allocated?[/
> 
> After CO is allocated it depends on what documents you have uploaded and your CO if they require any furhter documents and also till your medicals gets finalized.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Medical done will b with me on monday hopefully. All required documents uploaded, dnt think CO will need anything else. What u guys think how long it will take for grant of 189 after CO allocation?


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Medical done will b with me on monday hopefully. All required documents uploaded, dnt think CO will need anything else. What u guys think how long it will take for grant of 189 after CO allocation?


It all depends on the Co. I got mine after 8 days of CO allocation because I had missing documents and on the day i uploaded the documents, I got the grant after 1 hour  So cross fingers ull get it soon


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> It all depends on the Co. I got mine after 8 days of CO allocation because I had missing documents and on the day i uploaded the documents, I got the grant after 1 hour  So cross fingers ull get it soon


Thts super fast!!!thanks mate


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

m sorry but i want to know wats CO... m follwoing the thread for long ... i too hv gt invite to file for visa .... thats the reason m asking so that i do not miss nethng while applying visa.....


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> m sorry but i want to know wats CO... m follwoing the thread for long ... i too hv gt invite to file for visa .... thats the reason m asking so that i do not miss nethng while applying visa.....


CO= Case Officer


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

*Information required for Indian Police Report*

Hi all,

I wanted to know how long does it take to get Indian police report.

And also is the timeframe for Police report, similar through all the states of India or do they vary significantly. I inquired one of my friend who lives in Meghalaya about it and he replied that it will take nearly a year and original academic records are compulsory. I live in Australia and all the documents are with me. I'm really worried.

Any information would be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Manii said:


> Yes u need pcc fr aus and uk as well. For aus PCC go to afp.gov.au. Go to national check. U can apply online fr aus pcc.


Hi
Normally one doesn't need to get PCC done if ur stay in any country is less than a year.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to know how long does it take to get Indian police report.
> 
> ...


Hi
If u are a citizen of India and staying in the address mentioned in passport it's a day's time to get your PCC. I have never heard of that part where it says, Indian PCC takes one year time frame.

If u are staying in Auz, then consult the indian embassy there.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@ Sreekanth - I was looking at your timeline - was wondering why it took you that long between invitation and Visa application.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

superm said:


> @ Sreekanth - I was looking at your timeline - was wondering why it took you that long between invitation and Visa application.


after receiving invitation from SkillSelect you will be given 60 days to lodge your application


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

superm said:


> @ Sreekanth - I was looking at your timeline - was wondering why it took you that long between invitation and Visa application.


Hi superm 
I was on vacation from sep mid till early oct  so couldn't gather all the necessary docs and i wasn't expecting an invitation so soon


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

@Sreekanth Did you specify 70 points in EOI application or were they alloted to you by system based on the input you provided?

We are in a big-big trouble. A friends lodged EOI, got invitation stating 70 points. But now CO is saying that there is discrepency and after perliminary assessment the points are 65. See this post.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys / experts

This is regarding the previous country residences , I had stayed in Hongkong just for one night in 2005 . since i couldn't remember the hotel name, my agent suggested not to give details of hongkong stay while filing application. Instead he asked me to provide details in Form 80 when asked by CO. now my concern is that i have uploaded my passport bio pages with hongkong immigration seal and my application has no detail of my hongkong stay.

will this be a problem ? are there any work around ?

currently i am thinking of uploading Form 80 even before CO asks for it.

normally what should we do if we don't remember the address where we stayed while filling previous county stays? because the address filed is mandatory.

Appreciate your quick response


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> @Sreekanth Did you specify 70 points in EOI application or were they alloted to you by system based on the input you provided?
> 
> We are in a big-big trouble. A friends lodged EOI, got invitation stating 70 points. But now CO is saying that there is discrepency and after perliminary assessment the points are 65. See this post.


Hi eternal.wanderer

Based on the inputs we provide to the EOI, the system calculated the points.
there is no provisions to specify the points directly in EOI

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys / experts
> 
> This is regarding the previous country residences , I had stayed in Hongkong just for one night in 2005 . since i couldn't remember the hotel name, my agent suggested not to give details of hongkong stay while filing application. Instead he asked me to provide details in Form 80 when asked by CO. now my concern is that i have uploaded my passport bio pages with hongkong immigration seal and my application has no detail of my hongkong stay.
> 
> ...


There is no problem at all. In the application they just ask for the previous countries of residence (i.e. LIVED in any other country). Short trips are only declared in Form 80, so you have not provided any false information.

Regarding form 80; in most cases it is requested, so there is no harm in providing it ahead of time. However, it took me approx. 5 hours to complete the form, so you may consider waiting for the CO in case he does not ask for it.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There is no problem at all. In the application they just ask for the previous countries of residence (i.e. LIVED in any other country). Short trips are only declared in Form 80, so you have not provided any false information.
> 
> Regarding form 80; in most cases it is requested, so there is no harm in providing it ahead of time. However, it took me approx. 5 hours to complete the form, so you may consider waiting for the CO in case he does not ask for it.


Hi Anne

Thanks a ton...ur response has given me a huge relief. 
thanks once again.


----------



## olie (Nov 6, 2012)

I submitted ss sa nomination on sept 1st 2012 got IV on 8 th Nov 2012. for business analyst with low availabity status and 60 
Points. I thank God for his mercy and I many will get their in Jesus name


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Stuck in Medical*

Hii,
I have been stuck with Medical for last 2 days. The Organize your Health link does not work for me. It gives me Blank Page.
However when I click for my dependents ( Wife,son, daughter) the link opens up and asks us to complete the form, select the clinic and answer few questions..
Without Primary applicant medicals the case will be pedning.

I also called up two health clinics and they are unable to locate my case with my TRN.

Is it because I have not selected those clinic and completed the Forms for Dependents..

Note: All applicants are having same TRN.
Please advise how I can get my medicals done..
I do not want to wait long coz I am seeing so many medical backlogs...
Is there any way out or only option is to wait for CO

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> I have been stuck with Medical for last 2 days. The Organize your Health link does not work for me. It gives me Blank Page.
> However when I click for my dependents ( Wife,son, daughter) the link opens up and asks us to complete the form, select the clinic and answer few questions..
> Without Primary applicant medicals the case will be pedning.
> ...


Hi rkv146

u can download Form26EH and 160EH fill up all the details and go ahead for medicals. This is what my agent suggested in case 'organize medicals' didn't work.
luckily the link worked for me.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi rkv146
> 
> u can download Form26EH and 160EH fill up all the details and go ahead for medicals. This is what my agent suggested in case 'organize medicals' didn't work.
> luckily the link worked for me.



Thank you Sreekanth,

So you mean to say fill up the ehealth for all dependents and download the two forms which you mentioned for me and then head to clinic...
Do you think its best to call and check with the clinic. because I have to go to a different city for medicals and I do not want to travel and it being waste specially since we are travelling with a 2 month old infant..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Sreekanth,
> 
> So you mean to say fill up the ehealth for all dependents and download the two forms which you mentioned for me and then head to clinic...
> Do you think its best to call and check with the clinic. because I have to go to a different city for medicals and I do not want to travel and it being waste specially since we are travelling with a 2 month old infant..
> ...


Hi rkv146

1. yes, fill up the details of ur dependents online and call up clinic and ask them if they can see ur dependents details against TRN .

2. Also tell that u are not able to complete the form online and ask them if they can process ur medicals with those 2 forms fully filled and am sure clinic will be ble to help u out with this.

I am going for medicals on monday (19th nov) 

I am still facing the problem of "max number of files reached" for my dependent documents uploading. looks like i don't have a choice but to wait for CO and mail them.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Guys, I need your advice...I got my PCC from 2005 to date. Is this fine or should I get it for last 10 years? 7 years are enough or not?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi rkv146
> 
> 1. yes, fill up the details of ur dependents online and call up clinic and ask them if they can see ur dependents details against TRN .
> 
> ...


Thank You..
I am also stuck in the Docs, but I have uploaded everything except Bank Statement.. So I will wait for CO on that,..

Now my only two pending stuffs are PCC and Med.
I will register and Call the clinic.

Do you know how much time it takes for the clinic to see the details once we fill the Online form ( Dependents)?
Its it instant or should I give a day or two time..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You..
> I am also stuck in the Docs, but I have uploaded everything except Bank Statement.. So I will wait for CO on that,..
> 
> Now my only two pending stuffs are PCC and Med.
> ...


I think it's instant.
If clinic doesn't see ur TRN then u can give it a try after a day or so..


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Anne.

I would like to seek advice from you. I am facing some problems with PCC from my country (Fiji). The Police are saying we can only apply for PCC when requested by CO and they are asking where and whom to send the PCC.

They say they won't give the PCC to the applicants

I told them its an online application and need to send it to Adelaide. 

Since you have applied for PCC from few countries before you had your CO, could you answer the above for me. 

Thanks Anne for your assistance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

There were some people who faced the same problem with the Sri Lanka PCC. They had it addressed to:

The Visa Officer,
Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
Adelaide Australia.

Here the post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/126991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-57.html


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There were some people who faced the same problem with the Sri Lanka PCC. They had it addressed to:
> 
> The Visa Officer,
> Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
> ...


Many Thanks Annek


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Many Thanks Annek


Many thanks spin123


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Many thanks spin123


 ...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys / experts
> 
> This is regarding the previous country residences , I had stayed in Hongkong just for one night in 2005 . since i couldn't remember the hotel name, my agent suggested not to give details of hongkong stay while filing application. Instead he asked me to provide details in Form 80 when asked by CO. now my concern is that i have uploaded my passport bio pages with hongkong immigration seal and my application has no detail of my hongkong stay.
> 
> ...



That part of the application form refers places where you 'live'. It is where you are 'resident' in. So, your agent is right in asking you to leave the 1 night stay in HK out because you don't live there as a resident. As long as you are honest and accurate in your application, all will be fine. CO will ask you to fill in Form 80 if required but if you want to apload in advance, there is no harm as well. It is entirely up to you if you wish to do that.


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> There were some people who faced the same problem with the Sri Lanka PCC. They had it addressed to:
> 
> The Visa Officer,
> Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
> ...


That is good information, thanks man.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> That part of the application form refers places where you 'live'. It is where you are 'resident' in. So, your agent is right in asking you to leave the 1 night stay in HK out because you don't live there as a resident. As long as you are honest and accurate in your application, all will be fine. CO will ask you to fill in Form 80 if required but if you want to apload in advance, there is no harm as well. It is entirely up to you if you wish to do that.


Thanks very much immi888.. u guys have really understood each word..
This forum is wonderful


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Form 80*

Need help on answering the following questions on Form 80

*Q 32 : Are you travelling to Australia with other persons*

Should Spouse / Partner be considered here or is it for individuals other than spouse / partner ?

*Q 35 : Are you applying for a temporary visa*

I presume for a PR application the answer would be NO

*Q 44 : Have you travelled to any countries other than Australia (including short stays) during the last 10 years?*

Should leisure trips / holiday visits be included as well ?

*Q 51 : Parent Details 
Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?*

Are they referring to citizenship other than the one acquired by birth / origin.

Look forward to your inputs please


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Need help on answering the following questions on Form 80
> 
> *Q 32 : Are you travelling to Australia with other persons*
> 
> ...


Answers for 189/190 applicant would be
32-No (unless you are travelling on another visa before the Grant)
35-No
44- Yes to be included
51- There is provision for two countries here. Fill up as applicable irrespective of acquired/birth.

Cheers!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Anne nd others. Can u guys tel me wt i need to upload in upload in IDENTITY. I dnt hav driving licen. is it ok if i ipload aus RTA Id as my identity??

One thing mor: i wana upload a copy of my old pass. I got new pass last mnth. In front of which title shud i do??


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Just got email CO allocated yipee!!! Unbelievably fast. Visa applied 5 nov CO allocated 17 nov, in just 12 days including weekends. Thanks God


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Just got email CO allocated yipee!!! Unbelievably fast. Visa applied 5 nov CO allocated 17 nov, in just 12 days including weekends. Thanks God


Gud on u hemani..


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Just got email CO allocated yipee!!! Unbelievably fast. Visa applied 5 nov CO allocated 17 nov, in just 12 days including weekends. Thanks God


u received on saturday morning?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Manii said:


> Gud on u hemani..


Yes n it means they do work on weekends


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Yes n it means they do work on weekends


which team ? what did she say in the email?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Team 33 brisbane. Requested for docs


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

so unfair.. 

i lodged on 2nov.. still didnt hear anything


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> so unfair..
> 
> i lodged on 2nov.. still didnt hear anything


Take it easy mate. U will hear soon


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> so unfair..
> 
> i lodged on 2nov.. still didnt hear anything


You'll get your co soon I'm sure. The more complete your docs are, the later it is and it might even be an instant grant! It's how soon you get the grant that matters! All the best!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

plutology said:


> so unfair..
> 
> i lodged on 2nov.. still didnt hear anything


maybe u'll get the grant letter straightaway.. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with other fellows. Stay positive


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> maybe u'll get the grant letter straightaway..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Even i lodged on Nov 1st but no CO yet. :-(


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Just got email CO allocated yipee!!! Unbelievably fast. Visa applied 5 nov CO allocated 17 nov, in just 12 days including weekends. Thanks God


Maybe you got the mail so soon because your onshore. But i'm surprised to hear that they are working on Saturday


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Just got email CO allocated yipee!!! Unbelievably fast. Visa applied 5 nov CO allocated 17 nov, in just 12 days including weekends. Thanks God


Congrats !!! Good to see them working on Saturdays too ...Unbelievable !!


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Even i lodged on Nov 1st but no CO yet. :-(


Dont worry ...You will get it soon ..keep all your documents ready ..


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

plutology said:


> so unfair..
> 
> i lodged on 2nov.. still didnt hear anything


 You might get an instant grant ... Dont worry


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys, 

CO was assigned yesterday after 4 weeks of wait ...submitted on (18 oct).team 8 Adelaide has requested all the docs for my wife .. not sure why they have asked even after uploading all the docs in the system? any ideas


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

same here... even though I've uploaded wifes docs, CO asked for them again.... im planning to email them... team 4 adelade


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

mja123 said:


> same here... even though I've uploaded wifes docs, CO asked for them again.... im planning to email them... team 4 adelade


 When did you recieve the query ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> same here... even though I've uploaded wifes docs, CO asked for them again.... im planning to email them... team 4 adelade


Sometimes the co aint able to access documents from system or for some reason.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

on nov 14, yet to respond. its better to send the docs again


jinkle said:


> When did you recieve the query ?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Even i lodged on Nov 1st but no CO yet. :-(


Don't worry..maybe ur documentation is too good..Mostly you will get ur CO assigned next week..


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,I submitted visa application today. Soon will upload docs..have few doubts, The payslips or tax statements too have to be notarized or can directly be uploaded(I directly downloaded it from organisation's web portal). 
Should i schedule medical now(delhi,india) instead of waiting for further confirmations.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,I submitted visa application today. Soon will upload docs..have few doubts, The payslips or tax statements too have to be notarized or can directly be uploaded(I directly downloaded it from organisation's web portal).
> Should i schedule medical now(delhi,india) instead of waiting for further confirmations.


They can be directly uploaded.
You can go ahead and get your medical done.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Some of the documents I uploaded more than a week ago are still shown as required. Some are showing as received.

Should I re-upload again or wait for CO to request?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Does this link work for any of you over here..

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

I have tried n number of times to login to my application using this link..But it never seems to work..I am only able to login to that link where we give the TRN and Date of birth.. Dunno what's the problem


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

rizwig said:


> Hi.. Once you have paid the fee.. You can upload all the documents and the link to schedule the medical exams is also enabled. The medicals are uploaded by the medical center at their end. You will not get to see them in your link. You can just confirm from the hospital.
> 
> Let me know for any questions.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the information. I have one doubt though. Did you mean we can complete the medical checkups before CO is assigned ? I thought it had to be done when CO asks for it.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does this link work for any of you over here..
> 
> ...


Hi there,

you are trying wrong link. To get to the saved online application use this link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi evryone,

In the application it asks for National identity documents. Does it mean identity docuements from my country back home or australia ( like driver licence ) ?

Thank you


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

jinkle said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO was assigned yesterday after 4 weeks of wait ...submitted on (18 oct).team 8 Adelaide has requested all the docs for my wife .. not sure why they have asked even after uploading all the docs in the system? any ideas


Hi jinkle,

Have you claimed points from your wife's skill ? What kind of docs have they requested?


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> you are trying wrong link. To get to the saved online application use this link
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Hii..I always login to my app thru the above link..but was wondering if the 1st one works too .. and by the way..u can go ahead with ur medicals...u just need to furnish ur TRN to ur health clinic..


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi jinkle,
> 
> Have you claimed points from your wife's skill ? What kind of docs have they requested?


No I am not claiming points for my wife . They have requested for 

1.Evidenc e of birth 
2.Evidence of character
3.IELTS
4.Evidence of Relationship
5.Evidence of Health
6.Passport Bio Pages


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

jinkle said:


> No I am not claiming points for my wife . They have requested for
> 
> 1.Evidenc e of birth
> 2.Evidence of character
> ...



Dear All.

I have one basic Question..

6.Passport Bio Pages

What does this mean?
front and Back of Passport ? 
Or the entire Passport pages

Regards
RK


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> In the application it asks for National identity documents. Does it mean identity docuements from my country back home or australia ( like driver licence ) ?
> 
> Thank you


ID doc from your home country is the national id docs. 

I understand that if you're in Australia (and driving around  ) , you would have an Aussie driver's licence, but that's not your NATIONAL id doc ... until you later become an Australian citizen after getting your Aussie Permanenet Residency (if you choose to take up citizenship).


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have one basic Question..
> 
> ...


It is the front and Back of Passport . Not the entire pages


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

jinkle said:


> It is the front and Back of Passport . Not the entire pages


Thank you for the confirmation..
Since Ia m sitting idle and waiting for CO so that I can meds, was just cross checking if I had missed any docs..
Thanx


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the confirmation..
> Since Ia m sitting idle and waiting for CO so that I can meds, was just cross checking if I had missed any docs..
> Thanx


Have you completed uploading all your docs? what status does it show?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Have you completed uploading all your docs? what status does it show?


I uploaded all I can. It maxed out now... I only need to upload Bank statement..
The Document status is Showing as required..

I am unable to do Medical because the Link gives me blank page..

So I guess I have to wait for CO to be allocated and then do medicals.

Regards
RK


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> In the application it asks for National identity documents. Does it mean identity docuements from my country back home or australia ( like driver licence ) ?
> 
> Thank you


I uploaded adhar card details or if not then u can upload pan card details.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> I agree with other fellows. Stay positive


Hi Waqar

You jumped the queue! lol
This obviously means that onshore applicants have priority over offshore ones


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi Waqar
> 
> You jumped the queue! lol
> This obviously means that onshore applicants have priority over offshore ones


Lol yeh, i think so.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,I submitted visa application today. Soon will upload docs..have few doubts, The payslips or tax statements too have to be notarized or can directly be uploaded(I directly downloaded it from organisation's web portal).
> Should i schedule medical now(delhi,india) instead of waiting for further confirmations.



Even I have downloaded them from my organization's website. Can I merge the payslips for different months into one pdf so as to save different files. I have worked in the same organization for all 5 years.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Also as I get only e-statements , can I upload them directly as well or I need to get them notarised?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Also as I get only e-statements , can I upload them directly as well or I need to get them notarised?


E-documents should be downloaded directly without notary sign...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Even I have downloaded them from my organization's website. Can I merge the payslips for different months into one pdf so as to save different files. I have worked in the same organization for all 5 years.


I created one PDF with payslips for differnent months merged together...


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,

Got my case officer assigned today. Team 33. Initials are LZ. Anybody else with the same CO here?


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi vivekananda,

Can you share your timelines? When did you applied your visa?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> Hi vivekananda,
> 
> Can you share your timelines? When did you applied your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


Hi Gauri

I had filed my application on 6th of Nov.

Regards
Vivekananda Rao


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi Gauri
> 
> I had filed my application on 6th of Nov.
> 
> ...


Hi Vivekananda 
Are u onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Hi Gauri
> 
> I had filed my application on 6th of Nov.
> 
> ...


U onshore or offshore


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

I am an offshore applicant.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> I am an offshore applicant.


Aaah.. I am so jealous.
Lol
Cheers mate


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope I too get CO soon. I applied visa on 9 nov. What docs / query is asked by your CO?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> I hope I too get CO soon. I applied visa on 9 nov. What docs / query is asked by your CO?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


Well, it seems like even the COs are facing issues in accessing the online docs and hence they are asking for some docs which are already uploaded. For my case, they are asking for 

Main Applicant (me)

Evidence of health

Evidence of character
Overseas PCC
AFP clearance (I worked in Aus for nearly 2 years)

Secondary Applicant (my wife)

Evidence of character
Overseas PCC

Evidence of functional English

Evidence of relationship

Evidence of health

Passport Bio-Pages

Regards
Vivekananda Rao


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Well, it seems like even the COs are facing issues in accessing the online docs and hence they are asking for some docs which are already uploaded.


For the docs that you had already uploaded and that the CO requested again, do they still appear as "required" or have they changed to "received"?


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> For the docs that you had already uploaded and that the CO requested again, do they still appear as "required" or have they changed to "received"?


Hi Anne

Hope you are doing good.

Well, my agent has done the upload for me. So, I don't have that info. Sorry.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> For the docs that you had already uploaded and that the CO requested again, do they still appear as "required" or have they changed to "received"?


Hi Ann, I find both of us having the same allotment date for CO.
I had uploaded almost all the docs; yet was asked for some of the some docs. Now after uploading the status is- 
for me -all received except proof of age or birth which is shown as required and PCC which is BF
for spouse - all required except medicals
for child- all required except medicals

Cheers!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

so many unfair cases... 

where is my CO?


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone confirm that all of the dependent non-migrating family members have to go thriough medical check up during the visa application process? If yes, can u send me a link of d page u got the information from?

I was going to mention my parents n all my in-laws. But i'm not sure now.

Thank you


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone confirm that all of the dependent non-migrating family members have to go thriough medical check up during the visa application process? If yes, can u send me a link of d page u got the information from?
> 
> ...


Yes, that seems to be the case. It's at page 30 of booklet 6. See Australian General Skilled Migration Booklet


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


For pcc alone, it is not needed to have your partners name in the passport. But make sure u select single while applying for pcc.

It wld be better to get your pcc from the place your passport was issued.


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This has been answered earlier.

1. Yes, it is ideally required. But what I understand from some posts is it is not mandatory. Few passport officers are OK with it and some are not. So, one option is to apply for PCC as single as mentioned in earlier posts.

2. As of now, there is no VISA stamping done on uour passport but you will be given an e-visa. So, it doesn't matter what is on passport. But you and your wife both shall receive a grant letter upon VISA grant.

3. No confusion there. You have to get your PCC from the place where ur passport was issued.

I m not an expert but this is what I know.

Regards
Vivekananda Rao


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?

Also if it is a mandatory document, Do we require form 16 given by companies to us or ITR document is required ?


I have last four years ITR and Form 16 but I do not have 2011-2012 ITR (only form 16 I have). 

And for on going financial year the form16 and ITR would be done only in March 2013...


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

*Lodge appln without PCC?*

i got invitation for 189 on Nov15th. I am yet to apply for PCC and i believe its going to bite a chunk of time. 

Can we lodge the application without the PCC and then update them later after we receive it ?

Also, Can someone please provide the detailed document checklist for 189 (not the online pdf available in skill select) or provide the forum link?

thanks..


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i got invitation for 189 on Nov15th. I am yet to apply for PCC and i believe its going to bite a chunk of time.
> 
> Can we lodge the application without the PCC and then update them later after we receive it ?
> 
> ...


PCC can be submitted at a later stage...you may proceed with your visa lodging....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?
> ...


Tax documents are not mandatory but additional supporting documents. If you have salary slips for the period it should be enough. 

Cheers!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


@Shan
I understand eagerness to get the answer - but asking the same question in every thread you can find is kind of spam; and this forum is really active and helpful. So you will get answer if posted in single thread. Enjoy!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?
> 
> ...


I had submitted only Form 16. Did not submit ITR


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

superm said:


> @Shan
> I understand eagerness to get the answer - but asking the same question in every thread you can find is kind of spam; and this forum is really active and helpful. So you will get answer if posted in single thread. Enjoy!


Sure I will post only in the concerned thread. Thanks for your reply mate


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*No Acknowledgement yet*

Hii All,

I had filed the Visa on Nov 12th. I have not yet got acknowledgement. What is the Timeframe??

Also when I log in to e visa the status is IN PROGRESS.
Also there is a link which shows my Application fee receipt.

All the docs which I ahve uploaded have changed from RECOMMENDED to REQUIRED..

Are all these status correct or is there something wrong with my application?

Regards
RK


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii All,
> 
> I had filed the Visa on Nov 12th. I have not yet got acknowledgement. What is the Timeframe??
> 
> ...


Absolutely no problems! You'll get the acknowledgement email shortly. 

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Absolutely no problems! You'll get the acknowledgement email shortly.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank You.. was just getting curious since I saw many getting acknowledged within 48 hrs..


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case. It's at page 30 of booklet 6. See Australian General Skilled Migration Booklet


Thankx for the info.

I'm clear on the dependent issue but I didn't find place to fill in family members name. Even if my immediate family members (parents n siblings) are not dependent, don't we get to mention their names anywhere in the application?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Thankx for the info.
> 
> I'm clear on the dependent issue but I didn't find place to fill in family members name. Even if my immediate family members (parents n siblings) are not dependent, don't we get to mention their names anywhere in the application?


No, you don't get to list them in your application form if you (and your wife perhaps) are the only ones migrating to Australia and they are not your dependents. 

However, you will get to list them (parents and siblings - even if they are not your dependents) in your Form 80. Whether Form 80 is required or not would depend on your CO.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You.. was just getting curious since I saw many getting acknowledged within 48 hrs..


I got acknowledgement after 6 days..so don't worry.. u will get it soon..


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everyone is anybody claim for partner skills / defacto partner skills 5 point... plz advice me what kind of documents need to submit for defacto partner relation proof if anybody have submitted and got approved the application. Thnx in Advance (Got Invitation on 16th as a Accountant with 60 points for 189 visa)


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Tax documents are not mandatory but additional supporting documents. If you have salary slips for the period it should be enough.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Destination Australia...

One more question.. What is Form 60 and SSN ? Also please let me know whe is it good to reach Ozzz.. Feb-Mar-Apr OR June-July-Aug ?


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I am trying to lodge 189 application including my wife and infant son (2 months old) as my dependants. Is there any checklist for the artifacts to be submitted for infants? 
like PCC and medical check ups are required for 2 month old baby?

Thanks,
Gopes


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to lodge 189 application including my wife and infant son (2 months old) as my dependants. Is there any checklist for the artifacts to be submitted for infants?
> like PCC and medical check ups are required for 2 month old baby?
> 
> ...


Medicals required for only those above 12 and PCC above 18.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello everyone is anybody claim for partner skills / defacto partner skills 5 point... plz advice me what kind of documents need to submit for defacto partner relation proof if anybody have submitted and got approved the application. Thnx in Advance (Got Invitation on 16th as a Accountant with 60 points for 189 visa)


Proof of Skill Assessment for partner.

Cheers!


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Thnx 4 reply destinationaustralia...I have submitted all (positive skill assessment, Ielts, age proof) but I am after the relation of defacto partner proof...What kind of documents need to submit 4 that and how to satisfy the CO. Thnx...in advance


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Proof of Skill Assessment for partner.
> 
> Cheers!


And also IELTS at least 6 in all bands.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Thnx 4 reply destinationaustralia...I have submitted all (positive skill assessment, Ielts, age proof) but I am after the relation of defacto partner proof...What kind of documents need to submit 4 that and how to satisfy the CO. Thnx...in advance


Well the concept of defacto partner is in its infancy in India although there have been judicial rulings supporting this. So it may be difficult to get any kind of document for this except for perhaps an engagement declaration supported by witnesses. An affidavit signed by a Notary, I suppose.

BTW I see you are already in Oz. Obtaining documentation for this may be much simpler there.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Medicals required for only those above 12 and PCC above 18.
> 
> Cheers!


I don't think this is correct. If I am not mistaken a health check is required even for infants, however, the chest x-ray must only be done if over 11 years old and HIV test if over 15 years (see p. 30 http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf)

Also, I think the PCC is necessary for everyone aged 16+.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think this is correct. If I am not mistaken a health check is required even for infants, however, the chest x-ray must only be done if over 11 years old and HIV test if over 15 years (see p. 30 http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf)
> 
> Also, I think the PCC is necessary for everyone aged 16+.


yes medical required for infants as well.. i have done for my 1 year old boy.. the doctor check the baby physically .. no blood or x - ray tests 
hope this will help 
for PCC yes u r rite also


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats right but I don't no what kind of evidence they need for defacto partner relation proof as we living together from 4 yrs........plz help me someone


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone got from Team 33 Brisbane? 

anyone got employer called ?


----------



## Ryl (Sep 30, 2012)

*Bridging Visa*

Hi, for those of you who have applied for 189 and ARE in Australia, did you obtain a Bridging Visa? If you did, do you have to apply for Bridging VIsa B if you wish to travel overseas and will you be granted Bridging Visa A when you return back?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you all for providing inputs on infant's medical check ups. I am waiting for my baby's passport. Hopefully I get with in a month. I have to sumit my application by 15th Jan. 
Meanwhile would like to complete PCC for me and my wife for India and Australia. Our names r not mentioned in each others passport. Can you please advice if our marriage certificate will do while applying for PCC?


----------



## jinkle (Nov 16, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Thank you all for providing inputs on infant's medical check ups. I am waiting for my baby's passport. Hopefully I get with in a month. I have to sumit my application by 15th Jan.
> Meanwhile would like to complete PCC for me and my wife for India and Australia. Our names r not mentioned in each others passport. Can you please advice if our marriage certificate will do while applying for PCC?


Hi you both can apply separately...in the spouse section of the pcc application form do not full your partners details....vice versa


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Thats right but I don't no what kind of evidence they need for defacto partner relation proof as we living together from 4 yrs........plz help me someone


The info you need is at Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> PCC can be submitted at a later stage...you may proceed with your visa lodging....


that's a good news, thnx..:eyebrows:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think this is correct. If I am not mistaken a health check is required even for infants, however, the chest x-ray must only be done if over 11 years old and HIV test if over 15 years (see p. 30 http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf)
> 
> Also, I think the PCC is necessary for everyone aged 16+.


My mistake. you are right
Only medical examination for under 12 (but this is just visual examination)
and PCC above 16.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Destination Australia...
> 
> One more question.. What is Form 60 and SSN ? Also please let me know whe is it good to reach Ozzz.. Feb-Mar-Apr OR June-July-Aug ?


Not hear about those. Anybody please?

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Thank you all for providing inputs on infant's medical check ups. I am waiting for my baby's passport. Hopefully I get with in a month. I have to sumit my application by 15th Jan.
> Meanwhile would like to complete PCC for me and my wife for India and Australia. Our names r not mentioned in each others passport. Can you please advice if our marriage certificate will do while applying for PCC?


 If applying in India it depends upon the PSK, some insist on the spouse's name in the passport, some don't. But I guess you are applying for Indian PCC from Australia. better to check up over there.

Cheers!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

*Opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia*

I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My migration agent submitted my CDR with its assessment fee $550 only. My agent informed me that it is not necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia.

Is it actually necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia? Could anyone clarify this?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want to claim points for skilled employment it would be highly recommendable to get your employment assessed together with your qualifications. If your experience does not fulfill all criteria it would be better to hear it from CDR for a fee of $150 rather than hearing it from DIAC after paying the visa fee of $3,060.
As you can see on p. 21 of this booklet http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf it doesn't say that assessment of experience is required, but 99.9% of applicants probably do it. I haven't come across anybody here who did not get the work experience assessed... If there is someone please speak up


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your good suggestion.


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

You can get it done from Australian embassy. I did that in Kuwait


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I need some information regarding the bridging VISA.
What will happen once I lodge my 189 VISA application from Australia? Will I get a bridging visa automatically or I need to apply for the bridging visa separately?

EOI status,
EOI applied on/Date of Effect - 4th Oct, Analyst Programmer, 60 Points

Thanks,


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I need some information regarding the bridging VISA.
> What will happen once I lodge my 189 VISA application from Australia? Will I get a bridging visa automatically or I need to apply for the bridging visa separately?
> ...


Bridging visa is granted once you apply for 189 visa by paying up the fees (something like $3100) if you are in Australia itself. 
However, submitting an EOI doesn't mean you get a bridging visa. Once you submit your EOI, you would need to get invited. On invitation you would neet to apply for visa and thats when you would be granted the bridging visa A. 
You would only need to apply for bridging visa C separately, in case you need to travel out of Australia, but the pre-requisite for bridging C is again bridging A.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Bridging visa is granted once you apply for 189 visa by paying up the fees (something like $3100) if you are in Australia itself.
> However, submitting an EOI doesn't mean you get a bridging visa. Once you submit your EOI, you would need to get invited. On invitation you would neet to apply for visa and thats when you would be granted the bridging visa A.
> You would only need to apply for bridging visa C separately, in case you need to travel out of Australia, but the pre-requisite for bridging C is again bridging A.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a ton Ghostride for your quick response.
Yes, the info is very helpful.


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a few questions and i am hoping some of you can kindly answer them 

1)Just wondering anyone who applied on 16th Nov has already received the acknowledgment letter?
2) I have filled out work experience during 189 application that I did not claim any points for (not related to nominated occupation)- Do I have to include any documents/work reference for that? It's basically customer service job in Australia 

Cheers and have a good day 
Dragonery


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

dragonery said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a few questions and i am hoping some of you can kindly answer them
> 
> ...


For the work experience, if you didnt claim any points for them not necessary to include. But it actually depends on COs, so if they want to ask they will still demand the reference letters.
About the acknowledgement letter, since you applied on a Friday you'll get it probably by Wed afternoon latest.


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> For the work experience, if you didnt claim any points for them not necessary to include. But it actually depends on COs, so if they want to ask they will still demand the reference letters.
> About the acknowledgement letter, since you applied on a Friday you'll get it probably by Wed afternoon latest.


Cheers mate! That was quick


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Bridging visa is granted once you apply for 189 visa by paying up the fees (something like $3100) if you are in Australia itself.
> However, submitting an EOI doesn't mean you get a bridging visa. Once you submit your EOI, you would need to get invited. On invitation you would neet to apply for visa and thats when you would be granted the bridging visa A.
> You would only need to apply for bridging visa C separately, in case you need to travel out of Australia, but the pre-requisite for bridging C is again bridging A.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks..
Few more doubts, hope you will guide me.
1. As I am going to change my current job, the existing 457 work visa will be expired. Does the bridging visa A allow to work in Australia?
2. Does it require any stamping? How would I know that I have received a bridging visa A once I lodge the 189 VISA (after the EOI invitation)?

Thanks in advance for your response...


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Srg said:


> Thanks..
> Few more doubts, hope you will guide me.
> 1. As I am going to change my current job, the existing 457 work visa will be expired. Does the bridging visa A allow to work in Australia?
> 2. Does it require any stamping? How would I know that I have received a bridging visa A once I lodge the 189 VISA?
> ...


1. As far as I know, the Bridging Visa A works in the same way as the previous visa on which you were before that is 457.

2. For the 189 visa, actually as soon as you pay the application charge, you 'll receive an acknowledgement e-mail on which there shall be a letter that you are on Bridging Visa A .


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> 1. As far as I know, the Bridging Visa A works in the same way as the previous visa on which you were before that is 457.
> 
> 2. For the 189 visa, actually as soon as you pay the application charge, you 'll receive an acknowledgement e-mail on which there shall be a letter that you are on Bridging Visa A .


Thanks a lot..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> I got acknowledgement after 6 days..so don't worry.. u will get it soon..


Thank You...
Finally Got the Acknowledgement Letter Today Morning!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Srg said:


> Thanks..
> Few more doubts, hope you will guide me.
> 1. As I am going to change my current job, the existing 457 work visa will be expired. Does the bridging visa A allow to work in Australia?
> 2. Does it require any stamping? How would I know that I have received a bridging visa A once I lodge the 189 VISA (after the EOI invitation)?
> ...


Bridging visa A gives you unlimited working rights, so that wouldn't affect your working entitlements at all.
It doesn't need any stamping. Once you lodge 189 visa, then the system will generate your bridging visa, given that you are currently on a valid visa. The bridging visa would come into effect once your current visa expires. You should also get an email stating the same, once you lodge the file.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You...
> Finally Got the Acknowledgement Letter Today Morning!!!
> Regards
> RK


What took you so long to apply for visa? Any Preparation?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> What took you so long to apply for visa? Any Preparation?


Yep Lots of Trouble in getting my New Born Passport in Coimbatore... They had weird Rules.. They wanted either one of the Parents Passport to be with Coimbatore Address only then they would issue passport for my daughter.. So I had to get my Passport reissued and then get the Infant Passport....
Even though passport is issued by Central Govt. every PSK has their own set of rules.

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yep Lots of Trouble in getting my New Born Passport in Coimbatore... They had weird Rules.. They wanted either one of the Parents Passport to be with Coimbatore Address only then they would issue passport for my daughter.. So I had to get my Passport reissued and then get the Infant Passport....
> Even though passport is issued by Central Govt. every PSK has their own set of rules.
> 
> Regards
> RK


its true. although with the PSK thing its probably become smoother than before. but this same city thing and address is quite a pain.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> its true. although with the PSK thing its probably become smoother than before. but this same city thing and address is quite a pain.


The funny thing is, every PSK has their own set of rules..

My passport was issued in chennai and my wife's Hyderabad. we got my sons passport in Pune This year with no hassles.
But here in Coimbatore they refused to accept the application unless one of the parents passport has Coimbatore address..

Finally Managed to sort it out and applied for visa just in time before the validity was expiring..

Regards
RK


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Answers for 189/190 applicant would be
> 32-No (unless you are travelling on another visa before the Grant)
> 35-No
> 44- Yes to be included
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> The funny thing is, every PSK has their own set of rules..
> 
> My passport was issued in chennai and my wife's Hyderabad. we got my sons passport in Pune This year with no hassles.
> But here in Coimbatore they refused to accept the application unless one of the parents passport has Coimbatore address..
> ...


oh - that must have been difficult and intense time for you.
Agree with different and ever changing rules of PSKs.
You were able to apply in just nick of time. But as its said - all's well that end's well!
Best of luck for further processing


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello folks,
Say we got a new overseas job in another country just around the same time we lodged the 189 application. Are we responsible to tell about the recent job to the CO? Of course this new job would not had been included in EoI in the first place.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone got from Team 33 Brisbane?
> 
> anyone got employer called ?


I hve got team 33 brisbane. Havent heard from any employer about the call. R u claiming points for work experience? What did they asked ur employer? I m not claiming any points on work experence.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hello folks,
> Say we got a new overseas job in another country just around the same time we lodged the 189 application. Are we responsible to tell about the recent job to the CO? Of course this new job would not had been included in EoI in the first place.


Assuming that you start your new job on the same date you lodged your application, it should have been included in your online application. It will be understood that it is not in the EOI since at the time of EOI submission you would not be working the new job (so that's ok with the EOI). 

If you've not included it in your online application, you could always put in a change in circumstances form (Form 1022).


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys a quick question - is there any applicant from HR country except India who got grant for 189 or 190 visa recently since 1 july 2012. ??


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Assuming that you start your new job on the same date you lodged your application, it should have been included in your online application. It will be understood that it is not in the EOI since at the time of EOI submission you would not be working the new job (so that's ok with the EOI).
> 
> If you've not included it in your online application, you could always put in a change in circumstances form (Form 1022).


Hey, thanks for your response.
I'll click 'Apply Visa' today.
My job start will be 2-3 weeks from today. So I guess it sould be OK without even mentioning it since it will be well into the application by then.
What do you think?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hey, thanks for your response.
> I'll click 'Apply Visa' today.
> My job start will be 2-3 weeks from today. So I guess it sould be OK without even mentioning it since it will be well into the application by then.
> What do you think?


You can apply for visa today and there's no need to mention it yet because you have not begun your job yet and it looks like there's no definite dates either at this point. However, when job starts in 2 or 3 weeks time, immediately send in a Form 1022 to inform immigration of your new job.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Vivekananda said:


> Well, it seems like even the COs are facing issues in accessing the online docs and hence they are asking for some docs which are already uploaded. For my case, they are asking for
> 
> Main Applicant (me)
> 
> ...



Same here too, sent an email requesting clarification. Eternal wait for a response


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case. It's at page 30 of booklet 6. See Australian General Skilled Migration Booklet


I thought it was not supposed to be the case. 
That being the very reason remember having answered a question on the EOI stating there are no dependent non migrating members to avoid health checks for all


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hello folks,
> Say we got a new overseas job in another country just around the same time we lodged the 189 application. Are we responsible to tell about the recent job to the CO? Of course this new job would not had been included in EoI in the first place.


Nopes, as long as you don't actually *join* this new company and your address is not physically changed, no need to inform. If you just have an offer/appointment letter in hand, you can wait. When you fly overseas and join, file form 1022.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I thought it was not supposed to be the case.
> That being the very reason remember having answered a question on the EOI stating there are no dependent non migrating members to avoid health checks for all


That's right. If it's not a dependent, it's ok, no health checks required. 

The question initially asked was if it is a dependent, in which case, according to pg 30 of booklet 6, health check is required. Then later, he asked about a non-dependent and where to put his details in his visa application, which is a different matter altogether.

But if the question was the reverse - i.e. whether health checks was required for non - dependents, then in such an instance, health check is not required (as you correctly stated it).


----------



## Dimpu11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys i have a question, I got an invitation to apply for my 189 visa on 16th nov. i am claiming 60 points. but while giving my score for ielts i wrote in my EOI 7.5 for speaking instead of 7 that i got. it was a mistake. Each time i gave my ielts i never got anything less than 7. i was wondering would my score be marked as misrepresentation? I am really scared, can anyone please please tell me wht happenes in this situation.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dimpu11 said:


> Hey guys i have a question, I got an invitation to apply for my 189 visa on 16th nov. i am claiming 60 points. but while giving my score for ielts i wrote in my EOI 7.5 for speaking instead of 7 that i got. it was a mistake. Each time i gave my ielts i never got anything less than 7. i was wondering would my score be marked as misrepresentation? I am really scared, can anyone please please tell me wht happenes in this situation.


Best to call Immigration Dept in Australia for advice. At least it does not affect your point score, but the EOI needs to be correct and accurate, and that's where your problem lies. If there's a simple typo like a spelling, I don't think it would be an issue - but this is not really a 'typo' like a spelling error either. It actually is a mistake that brought up your IELTS score a tad bit (but did not change your point score though). It's a mistake as you stated. So get advice from Immigration first before putting in about $3100 (thereabouts) in your application. That would be the safest way to go about it I think.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey,
I did click on 'Apply Visa' and began lodging the visa & entering the details. However, somewhere near the end the system became unresponsive and I lost the session. Thankfully I had saved the application and got the Transaction Reference Number and password.
What is the web adress for that 'eCom' system so I can log back in and resume my lodgement?
I'm too afraid to click 'Apply Visa' on SkillSelect again because it looks like it will start a fresh application from scratch.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

One more question.
I just realized two things that are wrong with my Education Details on the EoI:
* The "Date To" field of my university diploma is wrong in EoI: It is 30 June on EoI but 30 July on the diploma.
* My middle & high school details are not written on the EoI.

So it seems I have two options
* Not to be too concerned 'Data To' date of university education, and enter the additional high school details in application (they will obviously be missing from the EoI still). Or maybe never entering high-school details? In any case, I would get in touch with CO on this.
* Let this invitation expire, update the EoI and re-start lodgement with correct details.

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hey,
> I did click on 'Apply Visa' and began lodging the visa & entering the details. However, somewhere near the end the system became unresponsive and I lost the session. Thankfully I had saved the application and got the Transaction Reference Number and password.
> What is the web adress for that 'eCom' system so I can log back in and resume my lodgement?
> I'm too afraid to click 'Apply Visa' on SkillSelect again because it looks like it will start a fresh application from scratch.


Now that you have got your TRN number and PW, log on to the SkillSelect site and then look for 'Continue with application' on the left side of the page. Click this and the TRN log in page will open up.
Else, go directly to this page here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login. But sometimes this direct page may not respond.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

CO contacted today and requested Form 1221 and 80 for spouse. All other docs received.

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> CO contacted today and requested Form 1221 and 80 for spouse. All other docs received.
> 
> Cheers!


Guess ur grant is nearing.. best of luck


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> One more question.
> I just realized two things that are wrong with my Education Details on the EoI:
> * The "Date To" field of my university diploma is wrong in EoI: It is 30 June on EoI but 30 July on the diploma.
> * My middle & high school details are not written on the EoI.
> ...


Hello,
Sorry for replying to my own post but can someone provide advice on this?
I think this situation shouldn't cause any problem, because:
- The last time I attanded to university lectures was 30 *June *(is not written on the transcripts), but the Graduation Certificate itself has document date 30 *July*. I provided the former date in 'Date To' field (30 June), and I'll provide the same on lodgement form, for consistency purposes.
- I did not provide high-school details and documents on my EoI since it would not affect my points profile, and I won't provide them in my visa lodgement either, again for purposes of consistency. If asked specifically, THEN I can provide middle/high-school graduation certificates.

Do you see any problems / huge risks in my situation? Should I just proceed with the payment and lodgement.

Please help.
Thanks


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Same here too, but yes visited the Passport seva kendra and got PCC for both me and my spouse. The PCC has no mention of marital status, looks like they just go by what is there on your passport.
> 
> We still have not got our passports updated either to reflect 'married' status


Hi andiamo...While filling up the PCC application form did u select your marital status as 'married' or 'unmarried'?


----------



## Dimpu11 (Oct 6, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Best to call Immigration Dept in Australia for advice. At least it does not affect your point score, but the EOI needs to be correct and accurate, and that's where your problem lies. If there's a simple typo like a spelling, I don't think it would be an issue - but this is not really a 'typo' like a spelling error either. It actually is a mistake that brought up your IELTS score a tad bit (but did not change your point score though). It's a mistake as you stated. So get advice from Immigration first before putting in about $3100 (thereabouts) in your application. That would be the safest way to go about it I think.



that you so much for the quick reply, really appreciate it. i think i'll call up immigartion and ask them how to go about this. i do have agents acting on my behalf. but just wanted to get second opinion as well. thank u so much again....


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Guess ur grant is nearing.. best of luck


You too are closely following

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hello,
> Sorry for replying to my own post but can someone provide advice on this?
> I think this situation shouldn't cause any problem, because:
> - The last time I attanded to university lectures was 30 *June *(is not written on the transcripts), but the Graduation Certificate itself has document date 30 *July*. I provided the former date in 'Date To' field (30 June), and I'll provide the same on lodgement form, for consistency purposes.
> ...


AFAIK these should not cause concern, unless the points are affected. Further, now that you have to apply for the visa, make sure that you fill in everything correctly. Also remember DIAC has provided a provision to correct information even if details in the visa application itself is filled in incorrectly. You are now at a much early stage.

Cheers!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> destinationaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by bluebyte View Post
> ...


Appreciated.
So, I guess between "Consistency with EoI" VS "In-place correction of data while lodging Visa", the latter is seen as the better way to go? As long as no change in points score of course.


----------



## nily (Nov 19, 2012)

*documents*

Like you guys I got my invitation yesterday and I really need your helps for lodging
would you??
which forms I should fill? is it crucial to take health examination and character examination?
thanx


----------



## nily (Nov 19, 2012)

*Statutory*

Dear friend what do you know about STATUTORY declaration. I got confused


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Guys... anyone who applied on 01/11 got a CO yet??? I have applied on 01/11 but no CO yet.. I see that people are getting CO allocated for those who lodged on 5th and 6th Nov also..  No signs of CO at all for me.. 

and another question.. I have uploaded all the required docs but the status still shows as Recommended only... it doesn't change at all... will it change only when the CO is allocated?? Is there any way we can delete the docs and then reload?

I am done with my Medicals today and they said that the reports will be loaded into eHealth within 48 hours.. I have already uploaded the Medicals Receipt... is there anything that I still need to do other than waiting for CO??? :ranger:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Guys... anyone who applied on 01/11 got a CO yet??? I have applied on 01/11 but no CO yet.. I see that people are getting CO allocated for those who lodged on 5th and 6th Nov also..  No signs of CO at all for me..
> 
> and another question.. I have uploaded all the required docs but the status still shows as Recommended only... it doesn't change at all... will it change only when the CO is allocated?? Is there any way we can delete the docs and then reload?
> 
> I am done with my Medicals today and they said that the reports will be loaded into eHealth within 48 hours.. I have already uploaded the Medicals Receipt... is there anything that I still need to do other than waiting for CO??? :ranger:



The Only change i See is the documents which I uploaded have changed to Required..

and the Documents which I have not uploaded still show as REcommended..

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> The Only change i See is the documents which I uploaded have changed to Required..
> 
> and the Documents which I have not uploaded still show as REcommended..
> 
> ...


The status will change to "received" once you have a CO. Additionally he may send you an email requesting additional documents which would then be listed as "requested".


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone got from Team 33 Brisbane?
> 
> anyone got employer called ?


Mate u didnt replied to my post. I hve got team 33 brisbane. I hvent heard frm any of my employer abt the call. May b becoz i m not claiming any work experience points. Wht happen with u? Y u asking? Plz share


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys i am in a bit of problem. I reside in sydney and I want pakistan police clearNce and i dnt know how to get one because my CO asked for the national PCC and when my father went to local police station in pakistan they made local PCC. On immigration website the information is bit confusing. I dont know if i should contact pakistan high commision in sydney or canberra to ask them? Dont know who is the right person for this. Any Pakistanis out here know what to do ? Or may be anyone who got any idea what to do?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys i am in a bit of problem. I reside in sydney and I want pakistan police clearNce and i dnt know how to get one because my CO asked for the national PCC and when my father went to local police station in pakistan they made local PCC. On immigration website the information is bit confusing. I did called pakistan high commision in canberra but stupid people dont know anything, they just have a form which they want me to send and they will forward to my local police station after that they dnt know if i will get national pcc or local. However what i hve understood tht they will send local ppc the same one which my father send me. moreover they said it will take 2 3 months and i m pretty sure they will not gonna send anything to anyone as i m pakistani n i knw how dumb these govt ppl are. These morons dnt even pick up phone many times. Dont know who is the right person for this. Any Pakistanis out here know what to do ? Or may be anyone who got any idea what to do?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Guys i am in a bit of problem. I reside in sydney and I want pakistan police clearNce and i dnt know how to get one because my CO asked for the national PCC and when my father went to local police station in pakistan they made local PCC. On immigration website the information is bit confusing. I did called pakistan high commision in canberra but stupid people dont know anything, they just have a form which they want me to send and they will forward to my local police station after that they dnt know if i will get national pcc or local. However what i hve understood tht they will send local ppc the same one which my father send me. moreover they said it will take 2 3 months and i m pretty sure they will not gonna send anything to anyone as i m pakistani n i knw how dumb these govt ppl are. These morons dnt even pick up phone many times. Dont know who is the right person for this. Any Pakistanis out here know what to do ? Or may be anyone who got any idea what to do?


Did you check with the CO whether the local police clearance might be sufficient?
Otherwise you should contact the Consulate here in Sydney.
Pakistan Diplomatic Missions in Australia


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Did you check with the CO whether the local police clearance might be sufficient?
> Otherwise you should contact the Consulate here in Sydney.
> Pakistan Diplomatic Missions in Australia


The very first email which i received from Co, he requested Overseas Police Clearance-National. I already contacted pakistan high commision in canberra and as i said they dnt knw anything and i dnt wanna rely on them. Pakistan consulate in sydney always put phone receiver aside so that if anyone call their number will come as busy. Its only because they dnt wanna work and its routine in pakistan for government office these stupids follow the same culture in australia


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> The very first email which i received from Co, he requested Overseas Police Clearance-National. I already contacted pakistan high commision in canberra and as i said they dnt knw anything and i dnt wanna rely on them. Pakistan consulate in sydney always put phone receiver aside so that if anyone call their number will come as busy. Its only because they dnt wanna work and its routine in pakistan for government office these stupids follow the same culture in australia


The page said you can call Sydney only between 10 - 11 and 14:00 - 15:00. Did you try calling during those times? Anyways, being only available for 2 hours each day I could imagine that they are quite busy.
And btw, the info that Canberra gave you is correct. Here from the website I just posted you: 

"Why the issuance of character certificate takes so long?

Ans:Since the character certificate can be issued by the relevant police authorities only, the cases are sent to respective DPO by the Mission, who forwards it to the concerned police station. The relevant police authorities issue these certificates after consulting their years only records and on ground physical checks. The character certificate is sent to the applicant, as and when received by the Mission from Pakistan."

So basically it is correct that the local police station will process your application. If I were you I would just upload the PCC you got and see whether the CO accepts it.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The page said you can call Sydney only between 10 - 11 and 14:00 - 15:00. Did you try calling during those times? Anyways, being only available for 2 hours each day I could imagine that they are quite busy.
> And btw, the info that Canberra gave you is correct. Here from the website I just posted you:
> 
> "Why the issuance of character certificate takes so long?
> ...


Anne i respect ur views on believing them word by word but i know my country people they obly receive call for 2 hours because they dnt wanna work and even in tht two they put phone hand receiver aside to skip those hours as well. And these procedure take time becoz they want bribe to hurry things up. Anyways i think i should upload local police certificate and if co ask for national then will apply in a normal way by having all the proves that i have applied for it. Since they will take months and months to send me back what i m worried is tht CO has given me 28 days so what would happen if i wouldnt b able to submit in 28 days?


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

*visa granted*


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> *visa granted*


Congrats......was very fast .....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> *visa granted*


Share list of documents please


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys...

After you lodge application, you will get a list of docs for submission.... Just upload all the docs...Simple.. 
In my case, I had colour scanned and certified docs with the help of JP.
One more thing I had observed was, CO gets allocated quickly if the medicals are done immediately after appln lodge.... i.e lodged appln on 15th Oct, medicals done on 16th and CO was allocated on 27th...(Just 12 days for CO allocation) where as there were quite few people CO was assigned after 3 weeks becoz of medicals....

Also CO didnt requested Form 80 for me... so it was never filled.

All the best.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> *visa granted*


Wow.. Fast. Congrats. 
Anzsco? 
Year of experience?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> Guys...
> 
> After you lodge application, you will get a list of docs for submission.... Just upload all the docs...Simple..
> In my case, I had colour scanned and certified docs with the help of JP.
> ...


Hey...did you do ur medicals in India? coz i read some people were told that their TRN number was not active when they went for medicals immediately aftr lodging the application...could you share some info on how you got it done?


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

superm said:


> Wow.. Fast. Congrats.
> Anzsco?
> Year of experience?


Analyst Programmer
Total: 8years.. 5 offshore 3 onshore


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey...did you do ur medicals in India? coz i read some people were told that their TRN number was not active when they went for medicals immediately aftr lodging the application...could you share some info on how you got it done?


I had done my medicals in Sydney.. in my case, TRN number was updated immediately in the Form.. I would suggest, try to login when the system is calm... midnight (Aust Time)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nityak148 said:


> Analyst Programmer
> Total: 8years.. 5 offshore 3 onshore


Great. What is exact platform/tech you are working on? 
Also when a person already living in Australia gets a grant, how does he validate pr? It's validated in first time you enter in Australia, what will happen in your case?


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm from Mumbai, India and applied visa on 9 Nov but still waiting for CO. Will be doing PCC on 22 Nov. 
Regarding my medicals my agent said dont do it before CO has asked for it.. 

Lil bit confused. Guys please suggest.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> I'm from Mumbai, India and applied visa on 9 Nov but still wasting for CO. Will be doing PCC on 22 Nov.
> Regarding my medicals my agent said dont do it before CO has asked for it..
> 
> Lil bit confused. Guys please suggest.
> ...


Hi get2gauri

My agent said it's good to get medicals done before CO is assigned 
did u ask y ur agent is saying so ? what's the reason behind asking not to
get medicals done before CO is assigned?

I have completed Meds yesterday in eHealth clinic and they said it will take
at-least a week for the results to upload, according to me get ur meds done earlier
unless there is strong reason not to do so.


----------



## nityak148 (Jul 3, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> I'm from Mumbai, India and applied visa on 9 Nov but still waiting for CO. Will be doing PCC on 22 Nov.
> Regarding my medicals my agent said dont do it before CO has asked for it..
> 
> Lil bit confused. Guys please suggest.
> ...


after you lodge ur appln, it is clearly mentioned for the medical request to be done.. no need to wait for CO...


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sreekanth and Nityak. Will ask my agent why he is asking me to wait and will do medicals soon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Anne i respect ur views on believing them word by word but i know my country people they obly receive call for 2 hours because they dnt wanna work and even in tht two they put phone hand receiver aside to skip those hours as well. And these procedure take time becoz they want bribe to hurry things up. Anyways i think i should upload local police certificate and if co ask for national then will apply in a normal way by having all the proves that i have applied for it. Since they will take months and months to send me back what i m worried is tht CO has given me 28 days so what would happen if i wouldnt b able to submit in 28 days?


If you can't submit it within 28 days, just explain to co and give prove that you've done your part. Receipts, copies of forms, etc are useful as evidence. 

I can understand that some countries work slower and don't answer phone calls often. I used to have to get a PCC from another South East Asean country and it took a long time before I could contact them as they just don't answer calls. There is no proper time frame for making calls to them either - website says they're available from 9-5pm but in reality, they don't answer calls all the time - the phone just keeps ringing. They don't bribe though (ie. this country I'm referring to is not Pakistan) - they just answer the phone as slow as snails. 

So, just explain to co that there is a delay which is beyond your control as it is a delay by the embassy, etc - he'll probably understand since there are a few other countries where phone calls are just not answered for a long time - and he's probably heard of it a dozen times from other applicants with the same problem.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

*can't open the saved visa application*

Hi all,

I have already lodged visa application. But from yesterday on, i haven't been able to login to the saved visa application page. It just shows "Network error".

Are someone else also facing the same problem. or is there new way to login after lodging visa ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already lodged visa application. But from yesterday on, i haven't been able to login to the saved visa application page. It just shows "Network error".
> 
> Are someone else also facing the same problem. or is there new way to login after lodging visa ?


Hey

U need to keep trying. It shows network error.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

immi888 said:


> If you can't submit it within 28 days, just explain to co and give prove that you've done your part. Receipts, copies of forms, etc are useful as evidence.
> 
> I can understand that some countries work slower and don't answer phone calls often. I used to have to get a PCC from another South East Asean country and it took a long time before I could contact them as they just don't answer calls. There is no proper time frame for making calls to them either - website says they're available from 9-5pm but in reality, they don't answer calls all the time - the phone just keeps ringing. They don't bribe though (ie. this country I'm referring to is not Pakistan) - they just answer the phone as slow as snails.
> 
> So, just explain to co that there is a delay which is beyond your control as it is a delay by the embassy, etc - he'll probably understand since there are a few other countries where phone calls are just not answered for a long time - and he's probably heard of it a dozen times from other applicants with the same problem.


Yes. What immi said is right.
My friend had to get pcc from Jakarta. He tried everything from his end but they refused to issue pcc. He just provided proofs that he tried his best.
Even without pcc from Jakarta he got pr. 
So just upload ur local pcc. And see what co has to say


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already lodged visa application. But from yesterday on, i haven't been able to login to the saved visa application page. It just shows "Network error".
> 
> Are someone else also facing the same problem. or is there new way to login after lodging visa ?


same here.. i am not able to login since 2 days always 'network error'


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi all

I just finished PCC and meds recently and thought it will be useful to share my exp.

*PCC:*
I had done my PCC in India at passport seva kendra centers .
For PCC service there is no need to take prior appointment however each
PSK centers has a specific timings in which PCC applicants are allowed.(in Bangalore it's from 9:30 A.M to 11:30 A.M only)
Documents required are self attested photocopy of passport, org. passport ,online ack of PCC application and fees of 500 INR .
if the current address is diffeent than in passport then additional proof of current address is required.

The whole process of obtianing PCC was gentle breeze and just took around 3-4 hrs in total(kinda of proud of Indian Govt utilizing technology services)

*Meds:*
Documents required are referral letter (can be obtained after completing online medical questionnaire ), 3 Passport photo with white background, passport in original and a photo copy.
Fees : 6500 INR for 2 people.
Tests conducted : HIV, Blood and urine, Chest X-Ray and medical examination.
The medical examination was quite simple one wherein they check weight, height,
eye power and check if u are physically alright (they asked me to fold my legs and stuff like that )

The whole process took around 3 hrs for 2 people.
When i asked about the when the results will be uploaded, they said it takes one week time.

I was quite curious about the results of Chest-X-ray and asked Doctor about it.
Doctor mentioned that they have been advised by Au immigration department to inform
applicants only if there are traces of Active TB is found and also said that
there are lot people with old TB (latent TB) and it's not a problem.


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already lodged visa application. But from yesterday on, i haven't been able to login to the saved visa application page. It just shows "Network error".
> 
> Are someone else also facing the same problem. or is there new way to login after lodging visa ?


I had also faced the same issue lat night but not sure how it is now..


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just finished PCC and meds recently and thought it will be useful to share my exp.
> 
> ...



Looks like we both are on the same boat..  i am also done with my meds yesterday... Any idea where we can see the status od the meds?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Looks like we both are on the same boat..  i am also done with my meds yesterday... Any idea where we can see the status od the meds?


when u login to ur application page, against evidence of health if it says "received" then it means , doctor has uploaded your results and received by AU immi dept.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,
Did you get tabular documents such as bank statement, company payrolls translated?
In my case they are in Turkish, but of course they are number-oriented and not hard to tell that there has been money activity  They are many pages long that's why I don't wanna get them translated (expensive).


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sreekanth for sharing your experirnce. I have booked appointment for medicals on Fri 23 nov in mjmbai. They told me to get filled form 126 &60 wth other docs as you mentioned in your post. Did they asked you?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sreekanth for sharing your experirnce. I have booked appointment for medicals on Fri 23 nov in Mumbai. They told me to get filled form 126 &60 wth other docs as you mentioned in your post. Did they asked you?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear friends,

Finally submitted my Visa Application on 15th Nov after arranging all key documents. 
Took some time to submit the application as I wanted to be sure that I have all required documents in hand before the payment.

Waiting for CO now! 

My milestones timeline in signature below.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Ozyfrm (Oct 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just finished PCC and meds recently and thought it will be useful to share my exp.
> 
> ...


Hi sreekanth,

Where did you take your medicals in bangalore?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> Thanks Sreekanth for sharing your experirnce. I have booked appointment for medicals on Fri 23 nov in Mumbai. They told me to get filled form 126 &60 wth other docs as you mentioned in your post. Did they asked you?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


Hi get2gauri
I was not asked to get 26H and 160H , it is not required as doctors can see our names against our TRN in their systems (that's eHealth) . If the hospital where u booked is not eHealth then u will have to take filled 26H and 160H form and doctor will fill up those forms and sent it to AU Immi Dept.

I would suggest, call up the hospital and ask if they can access ur TRN number (before which u will have complete the online medical application form from 'organize health exam' link)

I would suggest u to go for eHealths clinics else there will be un-necessary delays in ur medical reports reaching CO

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Ozyfrm said:


> Hi sreekanth,
> 
> Where did you take your medicals in bangalore?


Elbit medicals diagnostics center. 
I was not very happy with the ambiance though (felt like some govt. office)

fortis, in B.gatta road..is another option.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

We have only two clinics to do medicals in mumbai. I called up today morning and asked them weather they will need, my TRN no to book an appointment they said no need please come with form 126 & 60. So I assumed they are not ehealth centres. I just wished they will do my medicals the same day as I'm going on vacation next day..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> We have only two clinics to do medicals in mumbai. I called up today morning and asked them weather they will need, my TRN no to book an appointment they said no need please come with form 126 & 60. So I assumed they are not ehealth centres. I just wished they will do my medicals the same day as I'm going on vacation next day..
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


See the below link 
India - Panel Physicians

Clinical Diagnostic Centre and Rele Clinic are eHealths centers.. so u can choose one of them.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

:focus:


immi888 said:


> If you can't submit it within 28 days, just explain to co and give prove that you've done your part. Receipts, copies of forms, etc are useful as evidence.
> 
> I can understand that some countries work slower and don't answer phone calls often. I used to have to get a PCC from another South East Asean country and it took a long time before I could contact them as they just don't answer calls. There is no proper time frame for making calls to them either - website says they're available from 9-5pm but in reality, they don't answer calls all the time - the phone just keeps ringing. They don't bribe though (ie. this country I'm referring to is not Pakistan) - they just answer the phone as slow as snails.
> 
> So, just explain to co that there is a delay which is beyond your control as it is a delay by the embassy, etc - he'll probably understand since there are a few other countries where phone calls are just not answered for a long time - and he's probably heard of it a dozen times from other applicants with the same problem.



Thanks mate this is what exactly i was thinking too that to have proves that i have tried from my side n if they r not doing its beyond my control. Hope it will work.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sreekanth.
In this list I see one more hospital that is near to my house..But to my surprise I dint see while I was filling my medical form online..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

WA SS approved today....... Ready to Apply for Visa Now..... Excited:clap2:


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> :focus:
> 
> 
> Thanks mate this is what exactly i was thinking too that to have proves that i have tried from my side n if they r not doing its beyond my control. Hope it will work.


The CO will understand. I think it's in the letter that the CO sent you as well which states that if it is not possible to get the docs, then you just need to prove that you have tried your best to obtain them (by providing evidence). Then you'd either get an extension or the CO might just accept the existing docs that you have submitted to him. All the best!


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> See the below link
> India - Panel Physicians
> 
> Clinical Diagnostic Centre and Rele Clinic are eHealths centers.. so u can choose one of them.


Hello Srikanth,

Since you are from Bangalore and you are almost done your process, i wanted to check with you about any good IELTS institute in Bangalore.

Appreciate your response.

Regards,
Eldhose


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Hello Srikanth,
> 
> Since you are from Bangalore and you are almost done your process, i wanted to check with you about any good IELTS institute in Bangalore.
> 
> ...


Hi Eldhose

I am not very sure of any IELTS coaching institute as i did not take one. My agent told me that once u book for IELTS one can register for IELTS workshop (for 2000/-) which is conducted by British council which will happen over weekend. According my agent it is one of the best workshops for IELTS where in they teach you tactics to handle in real exam.

I Personally feel that it's just a matter of practice , practice and practice .... I don't think any institute can up-scale your score significantly (again it's my personal feeling so don't be biased )


----------



## fship341 (Sep 22, 2012)

*485 bridging holders- 189 visa applicants*

I am currently a 485 bridging visa holder and I have recently recieved an invitation for 189 visa. In this case, will my 189 visa come out after 485 visa approved? or 189 visa will just be approved with 485 bridging visa status?

I am asking this b/c this rules had been alpplied before when you apply for 885. Has things been changed or the same?

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Srikanth ... i wrote the exam once but i did not get the required points, i'm applying for 263111 code.

let me check about the British council one now ...

which stage are you now ?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Thanks for your reply Srikanth ... i wrote the exam once but i did not get the required points, i'm applying for 263111 code.
> 
> let me check about the British council one now ...
> 
> which stage are you now ?


I have applied for visa and waiting for CO assignment .

Regarding the IELTS i referred to this book " IELTS Target band 7" it helped me with
achieving score in writing section.

what is your individual section score of last IELTS?


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

R:6,W:6,S:7,L:7 ...

i did not refer any book other than the one British council sends us .... for me reading is the main issue it seems, i always fail in the last passage (the tough one), i need some guidance for reading and writing ...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

paul100 said:


> R:6,W:6,S:7,L:7 ...
> 
> i did not refer any book other than the one British council sends us .... for me reading is the main issue it seems, i always fail in the last passage (the tough one), i need some guidance for reading and writing ...


Check out this site IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free I found it to be good.

Cheers!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fship341 said:


> I am currently a 485 bridging visa holder and I have recently recieved an invitation for 189 visa. In this case, will my 189 visa come out after 485 visa approved? or 189 visa will just be approved with 485 bridging visa status?
> 
> I am asking this b/c this rules had been alpplied before when you apply for 885. Has things been changed or the same?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Either the 485 or 189 will be processed ahead of each other (the speed is dependent on the officers at DIAC for the 485 and 189 respectively). It does not matter because if visa 189 is processed ahead of the 485, it will override visa 485's bridging visa and application.

If 485 is processed first, then you have a 485 substantive visa, whilst DIAC will continue to process the visa 189. 

However, make sure you get the acknowledgement letter and bridging visa to visa 189 within ten days after you've paid the lodgement fee. It's important because you could use it to apply for an interim medicare card (i.e. insurance).


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I began my lodgement of 189 yesterday, and today uploaded most of the documents, except PCC, Meds and a trade certification.
I could not find any relevant category for the trade qualification, can you advise what would be suitable to select as document type for a technical certification document? I suspect it is not even necessary and not very relevant past skills-assessment phase, maybe I shouldn't even bother to upload it.
Anyways, yesterday the status on the eVisa page was INCOMPLETE, but today it is In Progress. Also, beside the 'Person 1' tab it says 'Processing'. Does that mean I already have the CO assigned? :eyebrows:
Cheers


----------



## dragonery (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello guys,

I am just wondering how many day it would usually take to get the acknowledgment letter after you sumbitted the 189 application and finalised the payment.

I got the invite on 16th Nov and paid on the same day.

I am yet to receive any acknowledgment letter from DIAC, and the evisa website is down i think. :/
I am starting to worry about it coz i will need the acknowledgment letter to apply for PCC in my country.

Cheers 
Dragonery


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hey guys...

CO assigned today...just now...asking for medicals and PCC and international organisation for migration (IOM) documents...well I dont know whats this IOM and m looking it up on the net....

guys anyone of u know about this IOM please share it with others..

Meds are done and the health clinics will send it soon and have to do PCC by this week.

Spin what about you..you and me..we have lodged our visa on same day...any contacts from immi au..


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

dragonery said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am just wondering how many day it would usually take to get the acknowledgment letter after you sumbitted the 189 application and finalised the payment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
ecom.immi.gov.au website works just fine here, just checked.
What does that ack. letter is supposed to contain?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

dragonery said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am just wondering how many day it would usually take to get the acknowledgment letter after you sumbitted the 189 application and finalised the payment.
> 
> ...


1 week after lodged.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hey Folks,
> I began my lodgement of 189 yesterday, and today uploaded most of the documents, except PCC, Meds and a trade certification.
> I could not find any relevant category for the trade qualification, can you advise what would be suitable to select as document type for a technical certification document? I suspect it is not even necessary and not very relevant past skills-assessment phase, maybe I shouldn't even bother to upload it.
> Anyways, yesterday the status on the eVisa page was INCOMPLETE, but today it is In Progress. Also, beside the 'Person 1' tab it says 'Processing'. Does that mean I already have the CO assigned? :eyebrows:
> Cheers


On the left hand side top, you can find another 'attach doc,' button. Click here and select Docs. 'Other'. Here you can upload docs. other than those specified below your name. BTW I don't think it is required.

In progress does not necessarily mean that a CO has been assigned. When that happens you shall receive an email from CO and the status of many of your uploaded docs will change from Required to Received.

Good Luck 

Cheers!l


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Spin what about you..you and me..we have lodged our visa on same day...any contacts from immi au..


No CO for me yet.

BTW are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> No CO for me yet.
> 
> BTW are you onshore or offshore?


I am a offshore applicant...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Guys anyone there who's CO have requested for International Organization for Migration (IOM) documents - others (specify)..

Got CO from team 7 initial: AP ..how are they...anyone else got from team 7...


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> ecom.immi.gov.au website works just fine here, just checked.
> What does that ack. letter is supposed to contain?


Hi bluebyte,

I am been trying to login to the evisa system from three days now but i'm unable to do so. Can you please try to login and check if it is working for you today. 

Thank you


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone has the below in their ack letter. I cuurently hold 475 granted on 01/08/2012

Providing documents
The department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional
information. You should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.

---

EA CDR 11/04/2012, Ielts (+7) 13/10/2012, EOI 24/10/2012, invite (189 65P) 1/11/2012, Applied 1/11/2012, Ack 02/11/2012, CO.... waiting


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone has the below in their ack letter. I cuurently hold 475 granted on 01/08/2012
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


Congratulations! Only 21 days???


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yes.


Thanks for your reply Spin123,

Do you currenlty hold any valid visa or this is default text for everyone?

regards,


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Goran said:


> Congratulations! Only 21 days???


YUP..all thanks to my agent..he has done an excellent job..!!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Thanks for your reply Spin123,
> 
> Do you currenlty hold any valid visa or this is default text for everyone?
> 
> regards,



No i don't hold any valid visa.

Yes i guess it's the default txt.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I saw on this forum some lucky chaps got CO with application dates of nov 3 and 7.
can anyone share what are the factors of assigning CO? Does occupation matters?

Thanks in Advance


EA CDR (233211)11/04/2012, Ielts (+7) 13/10/2012, EOI 24/10/2012, invite (189 65P) 1/11/2012, Applied 1/11/2012, Ack 02/11/2012, CO.... waiting


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


wow Katy

congratulations........... Rocket speed!
Cheers

...RaJi...


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I got CO alloted today...
Invitation recived on 1st Nov for 189 visa,I submitted application on 7th Nov,Ack recieved on 14th.

Today i got letter from DIAC with Subject reading "Request Documents or Info" and with CO details...

What is confusing for me is that the documents that was requested in the email were already uploaded by me in the system.Do i have to re submit the documents by email again,.

One more thing , i will be going on vacation for 16 days ,should i have to inform CO and get extension period (more than 28 days) for submitting the doc ?

Any suggestions?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> I got CO alloted today...
> Invitation recived on 1st Nov for 189 visa,I submitted application on 7th Nov,Ack recieved on 14th.
> 
> Today i got letter from DIAC with Subject reading "Request Documents or Info" and with CO details...
> ...


Allisgreat,

you can email all the requested documents to CO direclty, as system is slow over the last 2 weeks may be CO is unable to access your docs.
i would suggest you email all the requested docs before going on vacation.

could you please update ur timeline with occupation

regards


EA CDR (233211)11/04/2012, Ielts (+7) 13/10/2012, EOI 24/10/2012, invite (189 65P) 1/11/2012, Applied 1/11/2012, Ack 02/11/2012, CO.... waiting


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> wow Katy
> 
> congratulations........... Rocket speed!
> Cheers
> ...


Thanks Raji..  and all the best to you too


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks Raji..  and all the best to you too


 Dear Expats,

Good Day to all!!

Can anyone explain to me how to remove one of the attached document in the application... By mistake i added a wrong file and want to remove it from the application, can you gyz help??

Also, i see the status Recommended against each of document, when i attach something it says required... Any idea guyz??


Cheers,

Kumar


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


Congrats katy_aus!!
are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,


I wanted to enquire about Indian PCC. What if I do not stay at the address mentioned in my Passport ?

I actually have a different address on my passport (issued in 2008), however I still reside in same city same locality.


Will there be a problem in PCC issuance ?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi bluebyte,
> 
> I am been trying to login to the evisa system from three days now but i'm unable to do so. Can you please try to login and check if it is working for you today.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,
Tried now and could not login. After clicking Login there is no response followed by the usual Network Error page.
Anyway, I think it will be solved after 24th Nov. as per DIAC's announcement that it will implement the solution for technical issues.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I wanted to enquire about Indian PCC. What if I do not stay at the address mentioned in my Passport ?
> ...


There is no problem if the address on passport and current address are different, however you have to provide current proof of address for past 1 year.
There will be no mention of address in your PCC so..chill...

I had the same issue of different address and i got it


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> There is no problem if the address on passport and current address are different, however you have to provide current proof of address for past 1 year.
> There will be no mention of address in your PCC so..chill...
> 
> I had the same issue of different address and i got it



Thanks Sreekanth,

I do not have any proof of residence apart from Company provided Auto generated letter or Bank Statement with the new address. 

I can try to talk to Mobile operator Customer care and check if they can change my billing address with out asking me for any document.

What would you suggest ? and how much time did it take for you to get PCC and from which City ?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Visa application procedure*

Hi all,
Could any one please help me find what are the required documents and details I need to have in hand when applying for visa online. I couldn't find any useful information so far. I need to know all details on how to lodge the visa application online, any help is highly appreciated....
thanks


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

bhura said:


> Allisgreat,
> 
> you can email all the requested documents to CO direclty, as system is slow over the last 2 weeks may be CO is unable to access your docs.
> i would suggest you email all the requested docs before going on vacation.
> ...


Created my timeline .


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Sreekanth,
> 
> I do not have any proof of residence apart from Company provided Auto generated letter or Bank Statement with the new address.
> 
> ...


Hi 
u can see this link for list of acceptable proof of address
List of Documents Required for PCC Issuance

It will take 3-4 hrs to get PCC, i got it in Bangalore

Please update your signature with details as to when u were invited, applied, which occupation etc!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Congrats katy_aus!!
> are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Thanks rks890..I am an offshore applicant from Bangalore, India


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks rks890..I am an offshore applicant from Bangalore, India



great! your grant was really quick..wish you good luck for the move.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

rks890 said:


> great! your grant was really quick..wish you good luck for the move.


Thanks rks890..and wish u a speedy grant too


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> Tried now and could not login. After clicking Login there is no response followed by the usual Network Error page.
> Anyway, I think it will be solved after 24th Nov. as per DIAC's announcement that it will implement the solution for technical issues.


Hi bluebyte,
can you please provide the link for the announcement where it says that they will fix the link, as I have been trying the link from last 22 days but it did not work for me as well..
Thanks.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi bluebyte,
> can you please provide the link for the announcement where it says that they will fix the link, as I have been trying the link from last 22 days but it did not work for me as well..
> Thanks.


it's on the homepage of skillselect ----- > SkillSelect


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks rks890..and wish u a speedy grant too


Congratulations...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

knpfutures said:


> I just wrote "not known" wherever it's not known...
> U don't have a reason for going to Australia ?...just mention the same...
> You can give provisional dates u have in mind...
> 
> ...


cool... all the best mate... what is your line of occupation?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> it's on the homepage of skillselect ----- > SkillSelect


Thanks for your reply Sreekanth, i hope they also fix the Application Status Inquiry page as there is no mention about it on the link which you have given.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks a lot..


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


Hey Katy_Aus! Congratulations! that was fast. You have overtaken me

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hey Katy_Aus! Congratulations! that was fast. You have overtaken me
> 
> Cheers!


hey destinationaustralia..thanks a lot..haha..i knw..overtook u:lol:..but just hope u get ur grant really really soon.. I remember you have guided me right frm the day I joined this forum frm my Engineers Australia CDR days..thanks for ur kind words of advice and encouragement and wish u good luck.. :cheer2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a question. In my EOI I only filled my higher education details (assessed by IPA)....and I did not enter secondary school details (although I sent the secondary school certificates for the skills assessment). Will it be a problem that I have only entered my higher education and not secondary school in my EOI...Coz I just noticed the question asks, "is your client currently enrolled or has completed any studies in secondary level AND above?" ...Someone please advice me...

Thanks a lot,


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks a lot..


Congrats...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey destinationaustralia..thanks a lot..haha..i knw..overtook u:lol:..but just hope u get ur grant really really soon.. I remember you have guided me right frm the day I joined this forum frm my Engineers Australia CDR days..thanks for ur kind words of advice and encouragement and wish u good luck.. :cheer2:


BTW who was your CO

Cheers!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> BTW who was your CO
> 
> Cheers!


Team 33.. Initials LR.. how about yours??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question. In my EOI I only filled my higher education details (assessed by IPA)....and I did not enter secondary school details (although I sent the secondary school certificates for the skills assessment). Will it be a problem that I have only entered my higher education and not secondary school in my EOI...Coz I just noticed the question asks, "is your client currently enrolled or has completed any studies in secondary level AND above?" ...Someone please advice me...
> 
> Thanks a lot,


 Guys, sorry I am asking this coz I have got invited and I cant edit my secondary school info now into my EOI. Please help.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Congrats...


Thank u!!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Team 33.. Initials LR.. how about yours??


Team 04 K

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, sorry I am asking this coz I have got invited and I cant edit my secondary school info now into my EOI. Please help.


Doesn't matter as it is not affecting the points. Make sure you fill in the correct details while lodging the visa appl.

Cheers!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Doesn't matter as it is not affecting the points. Make sure you fill in the correct details while lodging the visa appl.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh! Thanks a lot  I did not know that we had to put school details to EOI at all...but I will upload the certificates along with my application. Thanks again.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Oh! Thanks a lot  I did not know that we had to put school details to EOI at all...but I will upload the certificates along with my application. Thanks again.


But I don't think school certificates are required to be uploaded as such other than as a proof of age in some countries or Proof of english (is applicable) for Secondary applicants. AFA education qualifications are concerned it is limited to your assessed occupation. For the rest of post-secondary education, fill in the details, but no certificates to be uploaded.

Cheers!


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Team 33.. Initials LR.. how about yours??


Hey mine is same CO, hope i will get a quick grant like u  congrats!!!!

How long he took after u submitted requested documents?


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks ,

A generic query here : 

I applied for 189 from SYdney on 1 Nov,12. Yet to get the CO allocated. Also when I click ehealth option it throws up clinics in INDIA(My home country) ... any idea why it dsnt show up Sydney clinics ?

Thanks

Varun


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Got CO today
Team Adelaide 07

Requested docs

PCC,Health

Spouse
PCC,Health,Evidence of birth,marriage cert,Passport Bio pages,Evidence of English ability


I had already attached to evisa the rest of the info for spouse,other than PCC and Medicals.
Will resubmit by email


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Hey mine is same CO, hope i will get a quick grant like u  congrats!!!!
> 
> How long he took after u submitted requested documents?


he just took 2 days.. wish u a quick grant too.. :juggle:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> u can see this link for list of acceptable proof of address
> List of Documents Required for PCC Issuance
> 
> ...


Thanks again Sreekanth...

How to update signature?

And if your provide proof of current address, do they still give you PCC in 3-4 hours or They first do verification on current address and take weeks to provide PCC ?

Also please let me know when was your passport issued.. Mine was in 2008..


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks again Sreekanth...
> 
> How to update signature?
> 
> ...


As long as u are applying for PCC in the same city where passport was issued they don't do any verification. Even if they have to do the address verification it will be post-issuance of PCC in any case it's only matter of 3-4 Hrs to get it.

mine Passport was issued n 2003 and it has no relation whatsoever on PCC issuance.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks again Sreekanth...
> 
> How to update signature?
> 
> ...


For a quick PCC, apply at the same place where your passport was issued, take care to fill in all the details including address exactly as per the current passport.

Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Pr..!!!! Granted...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finalllyy....!!!!!!!!


Hey... Congratulations katy_aus!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> For a quick PCC, apply at the same place where your passport was issued, take care to fill in all the details including address exactly as per the current passport.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks destinationaustralia...

I am confused little bit.. I stay in gurgaon.. and in 2008, the passport was issued with place of issue as DELHI... Now I am not sure should I go to gurgaon Passport Seva Kender or directly to delhi...


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks destinationaustralia...
> 
> I am confused little bit.. I stay in gurgaon.. and in 2008, the passport was issued with place of issue as DELHI... Now I am not sure should I go to gurgaon Passport Seva Kender or directly to delhi...


Choose the PSK under which the address given in your passport falls. Check the jurisdiction of the PSK at passport.gov.in site.

Cheers!


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I haven't logged into this forum in the last one month but wanted to share the good news!

I have received my visa grant this morning. Though the US PCC has taken around 6 weeks of time, finally my dream has come true.

I sincerely thank each and every member of this group for helping me out with all the info I needed especially Rekha Rani Raman, PrGopala and Appubabu.

I wish the prospective visa holders all the best and success!


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Team 33.. Initials LR.. how about yours??


katy_aus,

Was any job verification done for you?

sydney1975


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Folks ,
> 
> A generic query here :
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
you can just call up MediBank and make an appointment for the medicals: Visa medicals - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't logged into this forum in the last one month but wanted to share the good news!
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Agandi :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jealous jealous......


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> jealous jealous......


Quote:
Originally Posted by plutology 
anyone got from Team 33 Brisbane? 

anyone got employer called ?
I hve got team 33 brisbane. Havent heard from any employer about the call. R u claiming points for work experience? What did they asked ur employer? I m not claiming any points on work experence.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Plutology please reply to my post above


----------



## Nawsh33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Guys anyone there who's CO have requested for International Organization for Migration (IOM) documents - others (specify)..
> 
> Got CO from team 7 initial: AP ..how are they...anyone else got from team 7...


I had got the same Co. Speedy grant n very understanding she is


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey... Congratulations katy_aus!!!


Thanks Prashanth..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> katy_aus,
> 
> Was any job verification done for you?
> 
> sydney1975


No job verification was done for me as I didnt claim any points for work experience..


----------



## Mandeep82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi 
I am new to this forum have one question. I got Invitation on 16-11-12 for 189 Visa category, I am ready to lodge application now but can't go for medical as am expecting a baby- what are my options? Should I lodge an application without medical and once CO is assigned I can ask him to hold my appplication till meds are done?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Mandeep82 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum have one question. I got Invitation on 16-11-12 for 189 Visa category, I am ready to lodge application now but can't go for medical as am expecting a baby- what are my options? Should I lodge an application without medical and once CO is assigned I can ask him to hold my appplication till meds are done?
> Thanks in advance.


As you have time till 15 -01-13 to lodge your application make use of it. I suggest you lodge you application before that date and then when the CO is assigned tell your problem. All other requirements can be met. AFAIK x ray cannot be done in this condition. Then again, if the great day is close by then the wait is not too much. Members who have faced this situation may advise.

Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> I suggest you lodge you application and then when the CO is assigned tell your problem. All other requirements can be met. AFAIK x ray cannot be done in this condition. Then again, if the great day is close by then the wait is not too much. Members who have faced this situation may advise.
> 
> Cheers!


Don't worry go ahead n lodge your visa... There is a form to be filled by you for pregnancy... Can give you the form number... N CO will wait for the meds... When baby is delivered....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Folks ,
> 
> A generic query here :
> 
> ...



I guess it bcos, u have answered your "usual country of residence" is India.

I choose where I m living during the VISA process, not my home address.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> But I don't think school certificates are required to be uploaded as such other than as a proof of age in some countries or Proof of english (is applicable) for Secondary applicants. AFA education qualifications are concerned it is limited to your assessed occupation. For the rest of post-secondary education, fill in the details, but no certificates to be uploaded.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you destinationaustralia...You have been very helpful.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I did my meds on 15th, today I got email from health.strategies that "Our records confirm that your medicals have been received and finalised."

This means my meds are not referred? My CO got them?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I did my meds on 15th, today I got email from health.strategies that "Our records confirm that your medicals have been received and finalised."
> 
> This means my meds are not referred? My CO got them?


thats amazing.. i didnt know we get mail from health strategies... i did mine 10 days ago..no mail.. cant even login to evisa..

if they say its finalized i guess they are not referred...


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

getsetgo said:


> thats amazing.. i didnt know we get mail from health strategies... i did mine 10 days ago..no mail.. cant even login to evisa..
> 
> if they say its finalized i guess they are not referred...


I emailed health.strategies to activate my health req first.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I emailed health.strategies to activate my health req first.


Hi Destination Journey

Activate ur health request ?? can u please explain in detail what is all this about..?
looks like i am missing something in the medicals process 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Destination Journey
> 
> Activate ur health request ?? can u please explain in detail what is all this about..?
> looks like i am missing something in the medicals process
> Thanks in advance


When I went for meds, clinic told me tht my health id is not activated, so they have to inform embassy about it. They filled a form for me. I emailed health.strategies to activate my health req id.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> When I went for meds, clinic told me tht my health id is not activated, so they have to inform embassy about it. They filled a form for me. I emailed health.strategies to activate my health req id.


ah! ok ...


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> I had got the same Co. Speedy grant n very understanding she is


I also have team 7 .
I think this team is for Accountant visas
She seams alright


----------



## Mandeep82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot destinationaustralia/nav.mahajan. Much appreciated. Lets say in worst case CO does not want to wait for Meds what would be the status of my application/EOI ? And what about Visa fee?Am bit confused.
Due date is still far away in May so thats a long wait. 

Thanks


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Got CO today
> Team Adelaide 07
> 
> Requested docs
> ...


who is your CO..I got from team 7 as well initial AP...

she is very helpful.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Nawsh33 said:


> I had got the same Co. Speedy grant n very understanding she is


ok....yeah she is very helpful.

The IOM she requested is for Fiji Citizens...the travel sanction form 1390...


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys , I have question can anyone help me out?

I have graduated in 2011, and am currently working as a programmer.

I have all 8+ in IELTS , so I am qualifying for 189, without any work exp points.

Also, I have sibling who is a citizen in AUS living in the designated area, so I can also apply for 489 subclass.Which one should I go for?

Also, shud I go for the *recent graduate ACS assessment *or shud I wait to complete two years of work exp?

So, my question is do I need two years of work exp even if I qualify for 189 visa by points test?

Since Im not getting any points by work exp anyway, should I wait for my two years to complete, or go ahead with a recent graduate with one year work experience assessment? Will this assessment meet my subclass 189/489 requirements?

I checked the ICT requirements for developer programmer and my Bachelors degree has all the subjects required.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> who is your CO..I got from team 7 as well initial AP...
> 
> she is very helpful.


same one as yours


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mja123 said:


> same here... even though I've uploaded wifes docs, CO asked for them again.... im planning to email them... team 4 adelade


I too have team 04 allotted on 13 Nov. Initials K. Uploaded the requested docs on 19. If you don't mind what is your status?

Cheers!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> When I went for meds, clinic told me tht my health id is not activated, so they have to inform embassy about it. They filled a form for me. I emailed health.strategies to activate my health req id.


I have a similar issue here in India. Got my medicals done today, but the staff was not able to look up my HAP Id on their systems.

I am neither able to login to the DIAC online visa system, system repeatedly throws up some errors


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I have a similar issue here in India. Got my medicals done today, but the staff was not able to look up my HAP Id on their systems.
> 
> I am neither able to login to the DIAC online visa system, system repeatedly throws up some errors


Hii,
How did u then manage to do medicals?? I mean which Hospital accepted your case? and also what did they do since they were not able to look up you id..

I am also stuck in same problem but when I called few clinics they said contact CO..

Regards
RK


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> How did u then manage to do medicals?? I mean which Hospital accepted your case? and also what did they do since they were not able to look up you id..
> 
> I am also stuck in same problem but when I called few clinics they said contact CO..
> ...


I presented my Forms, TRN and the HAP IDs and they went ahead with the meds. Finally when we were supposed to get out, they started searching for the TRN / HAP in their systems and were not able to locate it.

I thought it was possible because I had not initiated the Health Checks on eVisa and am back and trying to login but looks like the site is eternally down and not able to get in.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I have a similar issue here in India. Got my medicals done today, but the staff was not able to look up my HAP Id on their systems.
> 
> I am neither able to login to the DIAC online visa system, system repeatedly throws up some errors


hi andiamo
Why was HAP Id looked upon, if u had completed online medicals questionnaire from evisa, all u get is just TRN number...HAP is only for paper visa application.

see this link -- > Electronic Health Processing

u can login to eVisa after 8:00 P.M indian time and i have always been successful logging in after 8:00 P.M


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Mandeep82 said:


> Thanks a lot destinationaustralia/nav.mahajan. Much appreciated. Lets say in worst case CO does not want to wait for Meds what would be the status of my application/EOI ? And what about Visa fee?Am bit confused.
> Due date is still far away in May so thats a long wait.
> 
> Thanks


If the primary applicant (U) is pregnant.... Co can't deny the fact that person can't go with meds.. n CO has to wait for that date to come....

If it's the secondary applicant... then some times Co ask for primary to go ahead with meds and add the other applicants later on in the application... or apply for them later on.... that's the worst case....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, Appreciate if someone who has had different names could help me on this (ex: through marriage/divorce/spelling errors, mistakes in docs etc). I am planning to upload an affidavit indicating the differences in names along with the suporting documents. Can I use a statutory declaration instead, saying this refers to me (one and same person) etc etc...Is there a particular format. I can get a lawyer to draft it. Really appreciate your advice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys, Appreciate if someone who has had different names could help me on this (ex: through marriage/divorce/spelling errors, mistakes in docs etc). I am planning to upload an affidavit indicating the differences in names along with the suporting documents. Can I use a statutory declaration instead, saying this refers to me (one and same person) etc etc...Is there a particular format. I can get a lawyer to draft it. Really appreciate your advice. Thanks a lot!


Hi
In India any name change should be in the format of Affidavit and u should take an oath before a notary public where he signs on the document.
As far as I know u can't declare as statutory all by yourself .

call up some notary and he will be able to help u out.

Thanks


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> In India any name change should be in the format of Affidavit and u should take an oath before a notary public where he signs on the document.
> As far as I know u can't declare as statutory all by yourself .
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for that. I was thinking of doing an affidavit through a Notary but then saw this statutory declaration thing. Thanks again for the info. Will go ahead with the affidavit.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> hi andiamo
> Why was HAP Id looked upon, if u had completed online medicals questionnaire from evisa, all u get is just TRN number...HAP is only for paper visa application.
> 
> see this link -- > Electronic Health Processing
> ...


Srikanth,

I just went by what my CO asked me to do. Was'nt aware about the HAP not being required for online apps.

They asked me to fill up Form 160 and Form 26, which I did completed my formalities and realized they were'nt able to search through on the system.

Do you think I can now complete the online medicals questionnaire from evisa and confirm the same to the Hospital so that they can upload the reports when available ?
Kindly advise.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Srikanth,
> 
> I just went by what my CO asked me to do. Was'nt aware about the HAP not being required for online apps.
> 
> ...


Hi andiamo

Basically when u complete and submit online medical questionnaire from evisa the corresponding clinic will get ur TRN number and they will be able to update ur medical reports which will then be accessed by AU immi Dept and then to CO .

in your case the missing part is that u did not complete that medicals questionnaire online and hence clinic was not able to find ur TRN.

According to me you can do the following :
now u complete the missing part (online medical submission) and call up the clinic and ask them to upload the results in eHealth against ur TRN.
make sure while submitting the medical online u select only that clinic where u took medical tests.

hey.. and i have another question for u.. as soon as CO gets allocated, does the documents in eVisa changes to "Requested" ? or rather.. is there any indicators in eVisa system that i will know CO has allocated apart from mail sent by CO ?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

The documents will appear as "received" once you have a CO


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, and of course, the missing ones will be listed as "requested"


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, and of course, the missing ones will be listed as "requested"


Thanks Anne for quick response.
Since i have applied thru agent and i must say from my past experience that he isn't fast enough to update me as soon as CO sends a mail to him .. so was wondering how will I know if CO is allocated from eVisa.! now that i know. thanks to u.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The documents will appear as "received" once you have a CO


Here is how it happened for me:
All the docments were initially shown as 'Recommended'
As I uploaded them, they immediately turned 'Required' one by one.
And one day after (yesterday), the documents I uploaded turnet to 'Received'.

So, Anne, does that indeed mean I have a CO allocated in 2 days?
The strange thing is that I received neither an ACK nor CO e-mail.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Guys,

Still a CO hasn't been allocated for me.
I downloaded the forms from the link near we upload documents.
and booked a medical test in Medi Bank, Brisbane.
where is this questionnaire ?? I didn't see a link for that.. :O

pls advice

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Here is how it happened for me:
> All the docments were initially shown as 'Recommended'
> As I uploaded them, they immediately turned 'Required' one by one.
> And one day after (yesterday), the documents I uploaded turnet to 'Received'.
> ...


No, it does not. Happens the way you described it for some people, which is how it should be if your evisa is working properly. Happened that way for mine too. It just means that it has been successfully uploaded and they have received it. Someone may be viewing it (that's just my feeling though) but co not allocated to you yet until he emails you. 

For those who do not have the above effect (like Anne's ), then co will change the markings to 'received' when he is allocated to you.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still a CO hasn't been allocated for me.
> I downloaded the forms from the link near we upload documents.
> ...


Hey Wiz,
when you do the medicals in Australia with MediBank you don't need to do any online questionnaire. Just bring the forms to the clinic & that's it.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> No, it does not. Happens that way for some people, which is how it should be if your evisa is working properly. Happened that way for mine too. It just means that it has been successfully uploaded and they have received it. Someone may be viewing it (that's just my feeling though) but co not allocated to you yet until he emails you.
> 
> For those who do not have the above effect (like Anne's ), then co will change the markings to 'received' when he is allocated to you.


Hmm, ok, thanks for clarifying. Didn't know that.

As you said, my status only changes to "received" when my CO actively changes it. Same with my additional documents; once I sent her an email notifying her that I uploaded most documents she went into the system the next day and changed all of them to "received"...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Btw, is here by any chance someone who has experience with bridging visa B? How long does it take to get one?


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> No, it does not. Happens the way you described it for some people, which is how it should be if your evisa is working properly. Happened that way for mine too. It just means that it has been successfully uploaded and they have received it. Someone may be viewing it (that's just my feeling though) but co not allocated to you yet until he emails you.
> 
> For those who do not have the above effect (like Anne's ), then co will change the markings to 'received' when he is allocated to you.


Hey, it's good to hear that!
I'm going to wait for my CO's e-mail before organizing my Meds & PCC. Not in a hurry.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Still a CO hasn't been allocated for me.
> I downloaded the forms from the link near we upload documents.
> ...


Hi Wiz
when i meant questionnaire,it was a serious of questions asked when u click on 'Organize health exams" from ur evisa application . This is how it's for offshore applicants.. not sure for onshore.
sorry for not being clear enough earlier .


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hmm, ok, thanks for clarifying. Didn't know that.
> 
> As you said, my status only changes to "received" when my CO actively changes it. Same with my additional documents; once I sent her an email notifying her that I uploaded most documents she went into the system the next day and changed all of them to "received"...


No problems Anne! Happy holidays by the way! lane:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha, thank you


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Wiz
> when i meant questionnaire,it was a serious of questions asked when u click on 'Organize health exams" from ur evisa application . This is how it's for offshore applicants.. not sure for onshore.
> sorry for not being clear enough earlier .


Hey,
By 'questionnaire' do you mean those forms linked in '189 Application Checklist' document, such as Form 26? Do we need to fill those when applying for e-visa overseas?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I am trying to open online application but not successful. I tried many many times since morning but no luck. Is it just me or their systems are down?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Hey,
> By 'questionnaire' do you mean those forms linked in '189 Application Checklist' document, such as Form 26? Do we need to fill those when applying for e-visa overseas?


No it's not that that form26 i am referring to..

in eVisa system, when u click on the 'organize health exams' a page pops up with list of questions for u to complete and finally when u submit it u will get a Referral letter which u should carry to clinic when u are going for medical exam.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> No it's not that that form26 i am referring to..
> 
> in eVisa system, when u click on the 'organize health exams' a page pops up with list of questions for u to complete and finally when u submit it u will get a Referral letter which u should carry to clinic when u are going for medical exam.


Oh OK.
But what about the forms on that checklist? I am guessing they are not necessary in our case but still confused a bit.
Cheers


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> I am trying to open online application but not successful. I tried many many times since morning but no luck. Is it just me or their systems are down?


It seems their systems are overloaded in such hours.
Try again after 4-5 hours from now.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Oh OK.
> But what about the forms on that checklist? I am guessing they are not necessary in our case but still confused a bit.
> Cheers


no you don't need any of 26h or 160H forms if u getting medicals done in eHealth clinics.


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

Am I able to apply for 190 visa with 60 points ?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Btw, is here by any chance someone who has experience with bridging visa B? How long does it take to get one?


I once got a bridging B. I went to the Immigration office near railway square in Sydney. Had my passport, conference invitation etc. The procedure is to take the appropriate ticket. Then an officer calls you. He usually asks you about the reasons for travel (I felt he is not trying to judge the reason), you pay at the counter and he seals your passport. 

I heard people saying they didn't go home (country of origin) for some time now and would like to visit family and friends. Before I went there, I thought you have to show like a very strong reason (not that visiting family is not !)


----------



## Dimpu11 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi there,

I just have a question, I have an invite for 189 visa. But i have an overdue telephone bill from Australia. Does anyone know if this is going to affect my character requirements? I will be clearing it in due time, but i was wondering if this would affect my application process. Please suggest if you have any information.... Thanx Heaps!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys

i have a query.

I got CO assigned today. CO has requested only for PCC for me and my partner.
When i log into eVisa, i can see that all other documents are in "Received" status.

PCC is "Requested".

Medicals still shows "Recommended".

CO has not asked for it.

what do i make out of it? has the clinic uploaded it or should i check with the clinic?

Thanks
...RaJi...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> I once got a bridging B. I went to the Immigration office near railway square in Sydney. Had my passport, conference invitation etc. The procedure is to take the appropriate ticket. Then an officer calls you. He usually asks you about the reasons for travel (I felt he is not trying to judge the reason), you pay at the counter and he seals your passport.
> 
> I heard people saying they didn't go home (country of origin) for some time now and would like to visit family and friends. Before I went there, I thought you have to show like a very strong reason (not that visiting family is not !)


Thank you very much for the info. Good to know that I don't need to go crazy about the "substantial reason". And when you say he seals your passport, does that mean I get to leave there with my passport and can travel immediately?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i have a query.
> 
> ...


They r uploaded... But r not finalized...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you very much for the info. Good to know that I don't need to go crazy about the "substantial reason". And when you say he seals your passport, does that mean I get to leave there with my passport and can travel immediately?


As far as I know, they stamp( or seal) on your passport and allow you to travel . Apparently, they allowed me to travel for an year when I was on Bridging Visa(485). Sometimes, they permit only 4 months travelling. In a word, it should not be a problem. Who knows whats in their mind !! I dont think you need to worry.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

I somehow feel that the Software Engineer queue is moving very slow for CO allocation. Not sure all have updated their dates in the spreadsheet "189 Visa Aspirants Club". I see that they were assigned to team 4 or 2. Can you guys please update so that we can know the trend..

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I somehow feel that the Software Engineer queue is moving very slow for CO allocation. Not sure all have updated their dates in the spreadsheet "189 Visa Aspirants Club". I see that they were assigned to team 4 or 2. Can you guys please update so that we can know the trend..
> 
> Anyone any thoughts?



Hi
I agree with you.... I have applied on 30th OCT and still no CO yet.. but i have seen few posts where people got CO who applied in 1st week of nov and their occupation was non-IT ...


----------



## Vivekananda (Sep 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> u can see this link for list of acceptable proof of address
> List of Documents Required for PCC Issuance
> 
> ...


Hi Sreekanth,

Can you please provide me the following details. I am asking this believing you are from Karnataka.

1. While filling up the online application form, I didn't understand what to fill in the Police Station field. I am in doubt because, my permanent address is in Davangere.

2. Also, you are saying you got your PCC in 3-4 hours. Does that mean that once I have filed my online application-take an appointment-visit PSK, they will verify my documents and provide me a PCC then and there?

Please clarify as I am currently not in Karnataka due to my work and have to plan accordingly with a leave here and there to get my things done. Would be very helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Uploaded Documents*

Hi,

I uploaded documents after lodging my application for 189. Can I delete one of my document to upload another?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

showib49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I uploaded documents after lodging my application for 189. Can I delete one of my document to upload another?


From the things that I have read in forum - you can not delete anything after uploading!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Anne.

Cheers
Wiz




AnneChristina said:


> Hey Wiz,
> when you do the medicals in Australia with MediBank you don't need to do any online questionnaire. Just bring the forms to the clinic & that's it.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

*Unable to upload medical receipt*

Hi expats,

I carried out the medical checkup yesterday. I wanted to upload the medical receipt againsts health evidence document but i couldn't find the 'medical receipt' document type in the drop down box of the document type.

Do I wait for the medical report to come and then upload the report as there is medical clearance/ medical report document type listed.

Please advice


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I carried out the medical checkup yesterday. I wanted to upload the medical receipt againsts health evidence document but i couldn't find the 'medical receipt' document type in the drop down box of the document type.
> 
> ...


I found the document type - medical checkup receipt.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
I received invitation for 189 on Nov 16th and I am planning to submit my application in 4 weeks. Once I submit my application, is there a way to modify the passport details? My wife's passport is expiring in 5 months and hence I had to renew her passport for PCC as its not allowing if the passport validity is less than 6 months.

It might take 8 weeks to get her renewed passport. so I can't wait till then as my EOI invitation will be expired. Is it fine if I submit the application with her old passport and amend later? 

Please assist me.

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## Mandeep82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Nav.Mahajan. I will lodge my application guess it all depends on CO. Hope I get a good one  Thanks again.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi,
> I received invitation for 189 on Nov 16th and I am planning to submit my application in 4 weeks. Once I submit my application, is there a way to modify the passport details? My wife's passport is expiring in 5 months and hence I had to renew her passport for PCC as its not allowing if the passport validity is less than 6 months.
> 
> It might take 8 weeks to get her renewed passport. so I can't wait till then as my EOI invitation will be expired. Is it fine if I submit the application with her old passport and amend later?
> ...


Hi Gopes,
you can apply with your wife's current passport and let DIAC know once she has a new passport. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Anne. I am relieved now. You are the wiki pedia of this forum.

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i have a query.
> 
> ...


hey don't worry..even for me till almost the last day my docs were either showing requested/recommended .but the very next day I got the grant..so don't rely on the status..it all depends on the CO..the way he/she is updating it


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey don't worry..even for me till almost the last day my docs were either showing requested/recommended .but the very next day I got the grant..so don't rely on the status..it all depends on the CO..the way he/she is updating it


Thanks Katy..
With every step anxiety grows


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

*189 - Document checklist + Certified copy*

Dear all,
I am about to lodge my application with the below checklist. Can you guys please check and let me know if anything is missing. 

I also would like to know what all documents need to be certified. I have mentioned Y/N next to the list as per my understanding.If anything is wrong please guide me..

***Applicant	

Passport copy	Y
Birth Certificate	Y
Marriage Certificate	Y
IELTS	N
ACS Assesement	N
PCC	N
Secondary Certificate (10th grade)	Y
Higher Secondary Certificate (12th grade)	Y
Degree (Mark Sheets, Graduation)	Y
PG Degree (Mark Sheets, Graduation)	Y
Professional Certifications (MCAD)	Y
Offer Letter	Y
Revision Letter	Y
Promotion Letter	Y
Awards	Y
Relieving Letter	Y
Reference Letter	Y
PaySlip	Y
BankStatement	N
Form16(Tax)	N
 
***Spouse	

Passport copy	Y
Birth Certificate	Y
Marriage Certificate	Y
IELTS	N
PCC	N


thanks..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Dear all,
> I am about to lodge my application with the below checklist. Can you guys please check and let me know if anything is missing.
> 
> I also would like to know what all documents need to be certified. I have mentioned Y/N next to the list as per my understanding.If anything is wrong please guide me..
> ...


hey

thats a good list and you wont need anything more than this..
if you are uploading color scans you dont need to certify them. 
If you are uploading black and white scans or copies , you need to get them certified.

hope it helps

...RaJi...


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks to all of you on this blog for helping!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got CO allocated. I have been asked for PPC, Medicals and US FBI Clearance.

Can any one guide me for FBI Clearance. 
I need help for FBI clearance.

If somebody has already got it..how much time does it take??
If any body from Delhi has done this, it wud be of great help.

thanks nad regards

Gaurav Chugh


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> thats a good list and you wont need anything more than this..
> if you are uploading color scans you dont need to certify them.
> ...


ohhh, that's a good info,thanks..

i spent lot of time searching for the complete checklist.Hope the list will be helpful for new members..gud luck everyone..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI FOLKS,

I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me.

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanking GOD and everyone on this forum for the info and help.

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I finally got the SA SS Approval and ITA in Skill Select. ITA in skill select came first and then after 4 hours SA SS changed the status from Submitted to APPROVED. Got e mail from skill select and SA govt. It took exact 90 days for me.
> 
> ...


Congrats and Welcome to the Thread!
I remember you as an active participant of the SS Thread.
Welcome once again. We are all here to help each other.

Cheers!


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I currently have 55 points. I am waiting for NSW SS. Should I submit for EOI or wait until NSW approves my SS ? Please help!!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats and Welcome to the Thread!
> I remember you as an active participant of the SS Thread.
> Welcome once again. We are all here to help each other.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks 

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks to all of you on this blog for helping!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Congrats!

I applied for FBI clearance from Delhi. You need to do the following:

1) Visit FBI website - go through the instructions and download the form from following link:

FBI — Submitting an Identification Record Request to the FBI

2) Contact Finger-printing technican in India for finger-print card. I contacted JK Consultancy...A guy names Gaurav attended and was pretty good. It should cost you around INR 2k per person.

Forensic experts in India, Forensic analysis Delhi India, Forensic Fingerprint Expert, Fingerprint recording for Immigration FBI USA, Forensic Handwriting expert in Delhi India, Document Examination, Forensic Crime Scene Investigation, Legal advice, 

3) Get your finger-prints on the card through Finger-printing technician/consultant and complete the application form. FIngerprinting technician will also explain you the process in detail.

4) Courier the form + finger-print card to FBI address as mentioned on their website. It costed me INR 900/- only as I used my company courier (for personal use)...I believe direct courier is a bit expensive..around INR 2600.

5) Mention a local US address for returning PCC by mail -- this is very IMPORTANT as I have read a lot of people had to wait for months more due to India delivery address. If you don't have any local US address of any other friend/relative, then send a pre-paid courier envelope or something along with the application.

6) Payment of $18.00 was deducted from my credit card in approx. 45 days and I received my PCC at local US address in 7 days after the payment deduction.

Hope this would help. The whole process will take 60 - 90 days.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

after 3 weeks of waiting.. still cant get CO !!

not happy at all...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> after 3 weeks of waiting.. still cant get CO !!
> 
> not happy at all...


I got mine today exactly after 3 weeks.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

not happy ..


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> not happy ..


Relaxed mate. they will contact you soon if they require additional info.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

*Got 189 grant on 22.11.2012*

Dear All, 

This forum has been great mental relief for me during my process of applying the 189 visa to Australia. I got the grant few days ago and want to share the time line and experiences with you.

Feb.2012 preparations to lodge offshore 175 with agent
ACS (261111): 15.3.2012
IELTS (L8.5,7,7,7): 3.7.2012
EOI 189 (65 points): 3.8.2012
Invited: 1.10.2012
Lodged: 30.10.2012
Ack: 1.11.2012
MEDS: 9.11.2012
PCC: 12.11.2012
CO: 19.11.2012
CO requested already uploaded docs: 19.11.2012
VAC2 payment requested: 21.11.2012
VAC2 paid: 21.11.2012
Grant: 22.11.2012 

Initially i wanted to apply the 175 visa as i was adviced by my agent that i have good chances to getting it. Unfortunately my first IELTS score had writing marked
6.5, and points recheck did not help. My second try came out worse with 
speaking and writing 6.5, but i requested points check again and it was a miracle that both were increased to 7. Anyway, by this time i had to switch to lodge EOI, which now in retrospect turned out to be a brilliant solution.

I was also worried about my working experience, since ACS marked my first job as not enough documents, so there was a chance that i could not claim the total of 65 points that i was claiming, but only 60, which would still be ok but would cost me another visa lodgement fee. In the end DIAC did not request any additional employment proof since i have provided all documents, emails and employment contracts, business cards, pension notices, and all other proof i could find, so in the end no problem here.

My agent was very hard working, she filled each documents for me and pushed me to provide all documents to the application upfront. This definitely speeded the grant issue. I provided all the same documents upfront as you guys here write, also FORM 80, military discharge, employment contracts, company shareholder documents and licenses to proof employment, China government tax proofs past 10 years (been living in China 14 years straight), Chinese work permits for Aliens and PCC from China (Finland not needed).

I am planning to make initial entry February coming year to Sydney.

All in all, things will smooth in the end, just be truthful in your application and provide all the information you can imagine. Also always keep good record for yourself and don't throw away contracts and documents, you never know when they might prove significant, such as in my case.

Also in my opinion agent helped me a lot, as i am very busy with work. Also i did not have to worry about applying using wrong information or doing something wrong which could cause me delays or visa to be denied. Yes, i could have done it by myself, but i have to admit that i could have made few mistakes here and there so i am glad i got the agent that i got. She was wonderful and i can recommend her to someone later on.

And thank you for keeping up this great forum and wish speedy positive results for each and every one of you!


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi andiamo
> 
> Basically when u complete and submit online medical questionnaire from evisa the corresponding clinic will get ur TRN number and they will be able to update ur medical reports which will then be accessed by AU immi Dept and then to CO .
> 
> ...



Hey Sreekanth, thanks for the info.

Just to update I filled up the particulars online on eHealth and informed the panel docs about it. Have been asked to wait till Monday.

As far as the status of the docs on eVisa goes, it keeps toggling b/n Requested, Required and Received although I have not been able to associate a legitimate logic to it. It should ideally be sequential although am sure it did not work that way for me.
But am pretty sure change of status has got nothing to do with CO allocation, only an email will affirm that. Hope that helps.

Also I did not receive any emails with reference numbers after completing the forms on eHealth. Is it the online visa appl TRN you are referring to ?


----------



## joes (Nov 21, 2012)

*Indian PCC from Sydney*

Hi,

I need some information form you guys, I need to get my Indian PCC done from VFS Sydney, Can anyone help me regarding how many docs i need to submit ? 

The VFS checklist says 
1) "Miscellaneous Service Form" 
Question: Is this the online form which we submit ?

2) "Personal Particulars Form (two sets for 1 Indian Address; 2 additional forms for every additional address)
Question: Where do we get this form? What is the additional form ?

2) "Form U"
Question: Should this form be filled only for the permanent address in India?

Anything else to be submitted? 

- Joes



Thanks
Joes


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

I havent had CO after 3 weeks and still waiting..

could it be because I ' m in defacto relationship? and I did claim partner point?


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> I havent had CO after 3 weeks and still waiting..
> 
> could it be because I ' m in defacto relationship? and I did claim partner point?


I believe it is just a fluke some people end up getting the CO earlier and some later. I know the waiting peroid is frustrating, but hang in there and within few days you will definitely get one if you already got acknowlegment of your visa application.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Hey Sreekanth, thanks for the info.
> 
> Just to update I filled up the particulars online on eHealth and informed the panel docs about it. Have been asked to wait till Monday.
> 
> ...


Hi andiamo
Thanks for the info.

and yes u don't receive any emails , I was referring to the TRN number itself


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

plutology said:


> I havent had CO after 3 weeks and still waiting..
> 
> could it be because I ' m in defacto relationship? and I did claim partner point?


It could be because u and your partners education and work ex need to be verified. Once all that is done co might contact u for any pending docs.
It's just a guess alright

Hang in there... All d best


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Today is the third day after i submitted all the requested documents. Still no reply even online application is also showing requested infront of those documents which CO asked for so no activity on my online app as well. Dnt knw y he is taking long for nothing :S


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Today is the third day after i submitted all the requested documents. Still no reply even online application is also showing requested infront of those documents which CO asked for so no activity on my online app as well. Dnt knw y he is taking long for nothing :S


Same here... its been 5 days for me after submitting requested docs


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

plutology said:


> after 3 weeks of waiting.. still cant get CO !!
> 
> not happy at all...


i got Co after 4 weeks... be patient


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have submitted all requested documents to CO 5 days back. There is no response from CO after that. 
I then mailed "health . strategies @ immi . gov . au " to enquire about my medicals status and got below response from them

"Our records indicate that your health assessments have not been finalised by the doctor. Once the doctor submits the health cases they will be linked to your application."

Can anyone explain what does this mean and how much time it takes for finalization by doctor?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Same here... its been 5 days for me after submitting requested docs


R u offshore or onshore


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys in front of which doc type i can upload form 80???


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys in front of which doc type i can upload form 80???


Were ur medical referred? Or u generally mailed health strategies?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> R u offshore or onshore


im offshore


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Tht might b the reason of doing slow processing in ur case.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

mja123 said:


> I have submitted all requested documents to CO 5 days back. There is no response from CO after that.
> I then mailed "health . strategies @ immi . gov . au " to enquire about my medicals status and got below response from them
> 
> "Our records indicate that your health assessments have not been finalised by the doctor. Once the doctor submits the health cases they will be linked to your application."
> ...


can someone respond to this please


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I m not sure abt the offshore but in sydney onshore doctors finalise medical in 5 to 7 working days


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

N this means doctors still working on it n hasnt finalised it yet


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

But i dnt think u need to panic in any case. Have patience n go with the flow


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

I think if you are offshore this means your medicals got most likely referred, in which case it might take 1 - 2 months. You posted already in the other thread "Further Medical Results Referred - what does it mean" and that's really the best thread to get an understanding of the timeline. Check out the other people there, and there is also a spreadsheet with timelines.
Not 100%ly sure whether your medicals really got referred, but better prepare yourself for a potential wait.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I think if you are offshore this means your medicals got most likely referred, in which case it might take 1 - 2 months. You posted already in the other thread "Further Medical Results Referred - what does it mean" and that's really the best thread to get an understanding of the timeline. Check out the other people there, and there is also a spreadsheet with timelines.
> Not 100%ly sure whether your medicals really got referred, but better prepare yourself for a potential wait.


Anne any update in ur case? Have u heard anything after submitting docs which CO requested? N wht u expect how long wait can b in our onshore case?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Anne any update in ur case? Have u heard anything after submitting docs which CO requested? N wht u expect how long wait can b in our onshore case?


Well, I'm still waiting for my FBI clearance. I just requested an extension with my CO because it might still take a while. I expect to get the PCC end of Dec.

Generally I think it shouldn't take very long once you have submitted all requested documents. I plan to send an email to my CO as soon as I uploaded the missing PCC and hope to get the grant within a week.

Are you still missing any documents?


----------



## svishnuk (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I got my 189 visa granted y'day. Thanks for all your support. This forum had helped to get answers for lots of queries by reading through posts and response from various people. 

-----------
189 application submission date: 08th Oct, CO Assigned on - 07/11, Medical Completed on - 10/11, Visa granted on - 23/11


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

@[email protected] !!


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Well, I'm still waiting for my FBI clearance. I just requested an extension with my CO because it might still take a while. I expect to get the PCC end of Dec.
> 
> Generally I think it shouldn't take very long once you have submitted all requested documents. I plan to send an email to my CO as soon as I uploaded the missing PCC and hope to get the grant within a week.
> 
> Are you still missing any documents?


No i m not missing any document. I did submit my local pakistani pcc since i hve asked those pakis who already got grant on local pakiatani pcc. So i think thts acceptable, i hope my CO wouldnt do any drama. Rest all good n all doc submitted on thursday


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

svishnuk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my 189 visa granted y'day. Thanks for all your support. This forum had helped to get answers for lots of queries by reading through posts and response from various people.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> No i m not missing any document. I did submit my local pakistani pcc since i hve asked those pakis who already got grant on local pakiatani pcc. So i think thts acceptable, i hope my CO wouldnt do any drama. Rest all good n all doc submitted on thursday


So you should get your grant shortly. That's great


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> So you should get your grant shortly. That's great


I hope so


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> But i dnt think u need to panic in any case. Have patience n go with the flow


thanks waqar


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I think if you are offshore this means your medicals got most likely referred, in which case it might take 1 - 2 months. You posted already in the other thread "Further Medical Results Referred - what does it mean" and that's really the best thread to get an understanding of the timeline. Check out the other people there, and there is also a spreadsheet with timelines.
> Not 100%ly sure whether your medicals really got referred, but better prepare yourself for a potential wait.


thanks anne


----------



## joes (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

Is the Form 80 required to be filled only for the Primary applicant (or) is it required for spouse as well ?

Thanks,
Joes


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

joes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is the Form 80 required to be filled only for the Primary applicant (or) is it required for spouse as well ?
> 
> ...


for all applicants aged more than 16 so in ur case for both of u & spouse .. But it all depends on your CO either she asks or not


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

application status inquiry link is still not working and giving the error message as usual, thought they were suppose to do maintenance and get it working by 24th Nov.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> application status inquiry link is still not working and giving the error message as usual, thought they were suppose to do maintenance and get it working by 24th Nov.


I am easily able to login now...
Try deleting ur cache


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I am easily able to login now...
> Try deleting ur cache


I am still getting the same message,
'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.'

I hope we are talking about the same link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> I am still getting the same message,
> 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.'
> 
> I hope we are talking about the same link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa



this is not for *Skillselect*

its old 176/175


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> this is not for *Skillselect*
> 
> its old 176/175


bummer.. someone had posted this link on some other thread and I was trying this past 25 days after my medicals:smash:, can you please give me the link where I can check me visa status?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> bummer.. someone had posted this link on some other thread and I was trying this past 25 days after my medicals:smash:, can you please give me the link where I can check me visa status?



oh Boy !

just see above, take your mouse to where I have written Skillselect and press left Mouse button

Cheers!


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all

I have did my medical manually on 22 Nov. The clinic says they will DHL the medical results over to DIAC Adelaide. Do i need to inform my CO that my medical health check has been completed? Do i need to show proof of completion of health check, like receipt? Will my CO updates me once they have receive my medical status? Anyone here that have completed a manual medical health check here?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> oh Boy !
> 
> just see above, take your mouse to where I have written Skillselect and press left Mouse button
> 
> Cheers!



i just started filing the details in eVisa and i reached the payment stage. Till now i didn't get the option to upload the documents , when & where exactly do we get to see this option? and where do we fill the Medicals section? 

I just saved the application and exited. My assumption is, it will be displayed after payment but waiting to hear from you guys soon...

thanks..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i just started filing the details in eVisa and i reached the payment stage. Till now i didn't get the option to upload the documents , when & where exactly do we get to see this option? and where do we fill the Medicals section?
> 
> I just saved the application and exited. My assumption is, it will be displayed after payment but waiting to hear from you guys soon...
> 
> thanks..


Oh yeah ...u got to pay first ...


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i just started filing the details in eVisa and i reached the payment stage. Till now i didn't get the option to upload the documents , when & where exactly do we get to see this option? and where do we fill the Medicals section?
> 
> I just saved the application and exited. My assumption is, it will be displayed after payment but waiting to hear from you guys soon...
> 
> thanks..


you have to make the payment and do the final submit of the application. After that, you will get a page to upload attachments...


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

Need your expert advice.

I have done my medicals for 475 visa (granted 01/08/12) on 25 july 2012.Is that medical still valid or I have to do it again for 189.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

mja123 said:


> you have to make the payment and do the final submit of the application. After that, you will get a page to upload attachments...


whoaaaa.. ok, thanks for the clarification, getsetgo and mja123..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your expert advice.
> 
> ...


Generally your medicals should still be valid, but I am not sure whether the 475 examination includes everything that the 189 does. You wold need to make sure that everything was covered.
Also, you should be aware that the initial entry date is set in accordance to the earliest date of medicals and police clearances. So if you use your old medicals your initial entry date will probably be 24 Jul 2013 (i.e. you must enter Australia before that date).


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need your expert advice.
> 
> ...


If you did an X Ray for your previous Medicals then you can probably retain it. As the results are electronically available to the DIAC, your best bet is to check with medibank (If you are in Australia).


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally your medicals should still be valid, but I am not sure whether the 475 examination includes everything that the 189 does. You wold need to make sure that everything was covered.
> Also, you should be aware that the initial entry date is set in accordance to the earliest date of medicals and police clearances. So if you use your old medicals your initial entry date will probably be 24 Jul 2013 (i.e. you must enter Australia before that date).



Thanks AnneChristina!


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> If you did an X Ray for your previous Medicals then you can probably retain it. As the results are electronically available to the DIAC, your best bet is to check with medibank (If you are in Australia).



Thanks Masterofhogwarts,

How can i check with Medibank as I am outside Australia.

Thanks


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Fellow Expats,

I have a question before i file for the Visa. Please advise if possible ASAP.

My total exp is 6.7 years.
Out of this i have worked 4 months in Malaysia with a software company.
I have NOT shown this exp in ACS Skill Assessment, so this is no where mentioned in my skill assessment.
I have NOT show this in EOI also. So no details in EOI also.
So my actual exp is 6.3 years as per the assessment done by Australian departments.
*Reason for not showing MALAYSIA exp* - I do not have releiving letter and also employer was not happy me leaving them and was not ready to issue reference letter.

QUERY/DOUBT/CONFUSION - 

Now while filling visa, any of the page which has been stamped in any form, on my passport needs to be scanned and uploaded. So when i am sending these details it clearly has departure and arrival stamps for MALAYSIA. Also on some page i have the work permit *sticker *provided by employer (long back in 2010).

Form 80 asks for employment history, so if i do not provide my MALAYSIA exp then would it not create problem ???? because CO would also see my passport stamped pages and then they might question why i have not included this employer in any of the stages earlier and also no detail on Form 80....

Rest my all documents and exp is intact.

Please senior expats advise what to do in this case. Waiting for a response..

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dear Fellow Expats,
> 
> I have a question before i file for the Visa. Please advise if possible ASAP.
> 
> ...


I would look at it this way:-
1) Work assessment by ACS- I have submitted only those work experience which are related to my occupation and am claiming points against those (6.3)
2) Filling up form 80- I did not think that the work of 4 months was related sufficiently to my occupation. So not claimed points, although worked.

So include the details of your 4 months exp in Malaysia in form 80. It is not for points and therefore it should not be a problem. 

PS- You have already asked this in Visa 190 Thread too.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dear Fellow Expats,
> 
> I have a question before i file for the Visa. Please advise if possible ASAP.
> 
> ...


Just provide the details of the work experience and say that it is not "related" to your occupation. Just answer all questions as truthfully as possible.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear destinationaustralia & AnneChristina

Thanks so much for this info... I would provide all info clearly and state - that this exp was not closely related to occupation so i have not claimed this.

Thanks So Much.....
While filling sometime we get so dumb, my question and your reply is a clear example of it... Fulfilling our dreams is so important that we loose the simple logic.....

Still your reply is much appreciated.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

No worries... We all here are in the same boat and know exactly how it feels


----------



## Eugenekam (Sep 17, 2011)

mja123 said:


> you have to make the payment and do the final submit of the application. After that, you will get a page to upload attachments...


Hi. I have a almost same question. Just starting to fill in my e-lodge but I had my medical checks done previously and it is still valid. I am wondering, I have never been given medical results, then how do I upload them? Or do I simply quote my medical checks booking number?


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Eugenecam,

Same here mate ... got my medicals for 457 done this april. So Xray remains valid for me and my family.... as for the remedicals for 189 ... I have been told to wait for CO allocation and then throw up the query to him to get direction. I presume quoting previous trn number to CO should solve this out but cant say a thing till CO confirms it.

Which medicals are you referring here for urself? 

Thanks

Varun


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Thanks Masterofhogwarts,
> 
> How can i check with Medibank as I am outside Australia.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say check the medibank solutions website and submit an online query. Furthermore you can try calling on +611300213119 and talk to one of the medibank personnel.

Regards...


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Masterofhogwarts said:


> I'd say check the medibank solutions website and submit an online query. Furthermore you can try calling on +611300213119 and talk to one of the medibank personnel.
> 
> Regards...



Thanks Masterofhogwarts,
i have just sent an email to Medibank requesting them for case ID.


thanks a lot.

cheers


----------



## Masterofhogwarts (Nov 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Thanks Masterofhogwarts,
> i have just sent an email to Medibank requesting them for case ID.
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem. My pleasure


----------



## Eugenekam (Sep 17, 2011)

varunynr said:


> Hi Eugenecam,
> 
> Same here mate ... got my medicals for 457 done this april. So Xray remains valid for me and my family.... as for the remedicals for 189 ... I have been told to wait for CO allocation and then throw up the query to him to get direction. I presume quoting previous trn number to CO should solve this out but cant say a thing till CO confirms it.
> 
> ...


I'm referring to the my medical checks(on June 12) done previously for my visa 176 application。


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

*need help regarding education point for 189*

I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.

I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.

Two days ago I received my ACS skill assessment with the following details.

• Your Master of Information Systems from university of xxxx completed November 2011 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Master of Information Technology from university of xxxx completed August 2010 has been assessed as a comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
• Your Bachelor of Computer Application from xxxx University completed March 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing

Which means my overseas bachelor degree is not equivalent to Australian bachelor degree, however my both master degree is comparable to Australian Master degree.

According to immigration website they says
"At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard.

To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

So my question is that do I qualify to claim 15 points for the qualification if my bachelor is not equivalent?

Please help me guys with your understanding and personal experience.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

nazz said:


> I am in the process to submit my EOI for 189 visa but have one big question about my education points.
> 
> I have two masters degree from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas.
> 
> ...


"....the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards."

Therefore, to my mind this should not be an issue as you have masters degree which is obviously is more than a bachelors degree.

Experienced members may throw some more light on this.

Cheers!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got my ACS in May 2012

I have two doubts before applying the VISA... Please help me out clear my doubt...

1. My Qualification has been assessed as "Your Bachelor of Engineering From XYZ completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelors Degree with a major in Computing". Will this provide me points for Bachelors degree?

2. The Address mentioned in my ACS Assessment letter is different to what is mentioned on my password and my Present address... Will this create a problem while the CO checks the document ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I got my ACS in May 2012
> 
> I have two doubts before applying the VISA... Please help me out clear my doubt...
> 
> ...


1. Yes u can claim points for overseas education.
2. It won't b a problem


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I got my ACS in May 2012
> 
> I have two doubts before applying the VISA... Please help me out clear my doubt...
> 
> ...


1. YES

2. NO

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> 1. Yes u can claim points for overseas education.
> 2. It won't b a problem


Thanks getsetgo


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> 1. YES
> 
> 2. NO
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!


Thanks spin123


Spin123 and getsetgo...

Please let me know if my understanding is right or wrong...

Age 27 ---> Points = 30
IELTS 7 in all --> Points = 10
Qualification as per ACS assessment --> Points = 15
Expereince = 4 years assessed by ACS --> Points = 5

So Total = 60...

Am I right ?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks spin123
> 
> 
> Spin123 and getsetgo...
> ...


Yep correct. You have the exact profile as me.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yep correct. You have the exact profile as me.



cool .. now i don't need to worry...

Thanks again spin123 & getsetgo..

When are you both planning to land in Ozz...?

I am planning for last week of June 2013 or 1st week of July 2013


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone having team 33 brisbane? N CO initials LR?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Anyone having team 33 brisbane? N CO initials LR?


mine . but not LR.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> mine . but not LR.


Havecu heard anything after submitting docs?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Guys got my CO within 10 days... Yuppppyyyy


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Havecu heard anything after submitting docs?


 ...


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Havecu heard anything after submitting docs?


i've just received her email today. am going to furnish up her requested docs.

lets see how.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> i've just received her email today. am going to furnish up her requested docs.
> 
> lets see how.


Ok gud this means they r active. Hope i'll heard frm them soon.


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello guys.... I have applied for 189 on 19th nov but still waiting 4 acknowledgement ....??? How long ?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello guys.... I have applied for 189 on 19th nov but still waiting 4 acknowledgement ....??? How long ?


mine was 1 week.


----------



## srav (Nov 24, 2012)

Manii said:


> Guys got my CO within 10 days... Yuppppyyyy


When did you apply for 189? I applied for onshore and got the ACK 3 days ago.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

srav said:


> When did you apply for 189? I applied for onshore and got the ACK 3 days ago.


I applied fr 190 on 16 nov..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello guys.... I have applied for 189 on 19th nov but still waiting 4 acknowledgement ....??? How long ?


It took 1 week fr me..


----------



## mohit23 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi

189 granted today.

I have been silently following this forum for last few months and would like to thank everyone here especially anne for all your advise.

here's my timeline

EOI submitted-3 July
Invitation- 1 Nov
189 Lodged-10 Nov
CO- 23 Nov (asked me to resend educational transcripts, aus aswell as overseas and asked for secondary evidence of age proof otherthan passport)
DOCs sent-24 Nov
Visa Granted-26 Nov (9:30 am est):clap2:

Thanks again and all the best guys


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Many congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats Mohit :clap2:...Looks like the processing time for onshore applicants is super fast now...




mohit23 said:


> Hi
> 
> 189 granted today.
> 
> ...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

mohit23 said:


> Hi
> 
> 189 granted today.
> 
> ...


congratulations Mate...
u belong to the "Rocket speed grant club" 
cheers


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

to anyone..

did you CO request home country PCC?

i hvnt uploaded home country PCC. but my co didnt requedt for it.

she only request for PCC from country where i stay now. overseas.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mohit23 said:


> Hi
> 
> 189 granted today.


Wow Great ! Congratulations!! I was just about to conclude today to be a dry day for grants!

Could you share your Team and CO's Initial please.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to do my medicals and the hospital is asking for the HAC no. I went through the mail CO sent me and i don't see such no. I only have the TRN no.

Anybody could help me out?


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Muchan, same thing hpnd to one of my offshore friends. He said he emailed the CO and she sent the HAC and after that the clinic could track the application and everything was smooth. This hpns only for offshore applicants. 

Cheers
Wiz




spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to do my medicals and the hospital is asking for the HAC no. I went through the mail CO sent me and i don't see such no. I only have the TRN no.
> 
> Anybody could help me out?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to do my medicals and the hospital is asking for the HAC no. I went through the mail CO sent me and i don't see such no. I only have the TRN no.
> 
> Anybody could help me out?


Hi spin
HAC No is only for paper based application.
u have to click on 'organize health exam' on your eVisa login page
and answer those questions on the page that pops up, select the clinic and
submit it.

if ur 'organize health exam' doesn't work.. then explain your CO about the same and the request for HAP ID generated by CO , later Hospital will upload the results against HAP ID.
hope this helps


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to do my medicals and the hospital is asking for the HAC no. I went through the mail CO sent me and i don't see such no. I only have the TRN no.
> 
> Anybody could help me out?


Under the SkillSelect system, TRN number sufficient to proceed with the Medicals, if the hospital is eHealth enabled. I too had faced this query from the hospital, but upon intimating the TRN number they accepted it. 
But to begin with fill in the online application from the given link below the Applicant(s) names.

Good Luck

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> to anyone..
> 
> did you CO request home country PCC?
> 
> ...


Have you lived in your home country in the last 10 years?

When my CO asked for PCCs there was also some ambiguity; the Checklist only mentioned "Evidence of Character... Police Clearance" without specifying the country. But the attachment "Request for Information - Detailed Information" provided details on how to obtain the PCC from Germany as well as Australia, so it was kind of clear that I needed to provide those two. I would suggest to have a look in that attachment; if there are details on how to obtain a PCC from your home country then you have to provide it; otherwise probably not.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone...


Any idea what is the expense for Medicals in India for 189 visa ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Any idea what is the expense for Medicals in India for 189 visa ?


Cost us around 4k for 2ppl


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> 
> Any idea what is the expense for Medicals in India for 189 visa ?


3500 INR for each applicant n Bangalore.

Chest X-Ray - 400 INR
blood and urine test - 450 /-

medical exam - around 2500/- ( not sure y so expensive for just 15 mins ..)


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi spin
> HAC No is only for paper based application.
> u have to click on 'organize health exam' on your eVisa login page
> and answer those questions on the page that pops up, select the clinic and
> ...


Hi,

I did the 'organize health exam' and it generated a pdf with some details. Will it be enough to do the medicals and transmit it online?

The hospital said they have the online option but said without the HAC no they will have to send the results through courier and it will cost more.

Please let me know....


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Have you lived in your home country in the last 10 years?
> 
> When my CO asked for PCCs there was also some ambiguity; the Checklist only mentioned "Evidence of Character... Police Clearance" without specifying the country. But the attachment "Request for Information - Detailed Information" provided details on how to obtain the PCC from Germany as well as Australia, so it was kind of clear that I needed to provide those two. I would suggest to have a look in that attachment; if there are details on how to obtain a PCC from your home country then you have to provide it; otherwise probably not.


no. for pcc, she only attached 1 country. not for my home country.

any suggestion?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did the 'organize health exam' and it generated a pdf with some details. Will it be enough to do the medicals and transmit it online?
> 
> ...


hi Spin
yes, i just went with my Referral letter ( the one that has only TRN and passport no.) 
I am not sure y ur clinic is asking for HAP ID ...it's clearly not for eVisa applicants 

i suggest u call up another eHealth clinic and ask what all document they need for medicals.. it they say Referral letter with TRN is sufficient.. generate one more referral letter from 'Organize health exams" and go with that clinic..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did the 'organize health exam' and it generated a pdf with some details. Will it be enough to do the medicals and transmit it online?
> 
> ...


Hi Spin

i had got it done only with TRN number. did the online form and from the list of hospitals i called one and they only asked me to bring the online pdf generated.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

plutology said:


> no. for pcc, she only attached 1 country. not for my home country.
> 
> any suggestion?


I guess CO must have forgotten or something like that.. and the guidelines clearly says if u are in any country for more than 12 months for what so ever reason ..u have to provide PCC for that country. I think u should get PCC done for ur home country as well else later u might get a request to provide the same which will delay ur grant..i feel so ...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

wizkid0319 , Sreekanth , destinationaustralia , getsetgo thank you very much for all your quick responses. Appreciate it.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

i got CO assigned on 18 OCT and additional docs including Form sent on 1 NOV , after that no further communication from CO. my question to you all experts is, is it a good idea to contact CO to ask for progress of application or just sit and wait ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi Spin
> 
> i had got it done only with TRN number. did the online form and from the list of hospitals i called one and they only asked me to bring the online pdf generated.


Hii Raaji,

How is your progress Going??
Any idea what is the time frame for CO allocation..
My medicals is stuck for that?

My family members have completed the Medicals.. I do not know whether they have been referred or not.. The organize your Health link is gone against their name and the status shows as Received.

Regards
RK


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> u have to provide PCC for that country. I think u should get PCC done for ur home country as well else later u might get a request to provide the same which will delay ur grant..i feel so ...


the letter my CO provided to me to apply for singapore PCC.. is without her signature !! isit she forgot to sign or no need signature??


is this acceptable by spore police?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> no. for pcc, she only attached 1 country. not for my home country.
> 
> any suggestion?


Hmm... If you have not lived there in the last 10 years then you don't have to provide it. If you have lived there for at least 12 months in the last 10 years then Sreekanth is probably right and it's just an oversight. In that case you may want to get the PCC just to avoid any potential delays.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raaji,
> 
> How is your progress Going??
> Any idea what is the time frame for CO allocation..
> ...


Hi RK

We have applied for my partner PCC and awaiting it.
I had done my medicals on 8th Nov, i called up the clinic they said the reports have been uploaded.

The CO has not asked for medicals, and on the site it still says "Recommended".
So am not sure whats the status.

CO should be assigned to you soon.

In your case, you do have your TRN number even though page for you is coming blank. cant u just call them and tell your case and see what the clinic recommends.

Now patiently waiting for PCC and medical update.

...RaJi...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

mohit23 said:


> Hi
> 
> 189 granted today.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

plutology said:


> the letter my CO provided to me to apply for singapore PCC.. is without her signature or no need signature??
> 
> is this acceptable by spore police?


Hi
I have no idea for Singapore PCC.. but in general if the letter is digitally singed it's ok i guess.. (u don't see actual signature but some weird pattern dots or something like that)


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> no. for pcc, she only attached 1 country. not for my home country.
> 
> any suggestion?


You need to live in the country for 12 months in the last 10 years. As you said 'no', it suppose it makes sense (if you meant that you have not lived in your country for the last 10 years) 

So, you won't need a PCC from your home country if you have not lived in your home country for at least 12 months in the last 10 years (and vice versa).


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hi RK
> 
> We have applied for my partner PCC and awaiting it.
> I had done my medicals on 8th Nov, i called up the clinic they said the reports have been uploaded.
> ...


Good Progress!!.

I am just waiting for my Medicals and PCC.. I am planning to initiate them once a CO gets assigned. In my case it shows as Received against my family members,,,

I called up 3 to 4 clinics, they all are singing the same line ( Contact the CO)... So I guess the only option is to wait patiently for the CO..

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good Progress!!.
> 
> I am just waiting for my Medicals and PCC.. I am planning to initiate them once a CO gets assigned. In my case it shows as Received against my family members,,,
> 
> ...


ok..
i guess we all need to wait for one or the other thing 
cheers to all of us


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> ok..
> i guess we all need to wait for one or the other thing
> cheers to all of us


Just hoping by seeing the timelines I may get CO around Dec 10th.. So at least it would then kick start the process again!!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all

I have a small issue. In two of my employment my skill assessment states that job title as Business Analyst but my service letter states my job title as consultant. Will this have any issues ?
Have any of you had such issues ? Is it advisable to add your resume also as part of the documents to be uploaded ?


ACS +VE June 2012- ICT Business Analyst/ IELTS 6+ bands / EOI 7th July 2012 60 pts /Invitation 1st Nov /Fees Paid 23rd Nov


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a small issue. In two of my employment my skill assessment states that job title as Business Analyst but my service letter states my job title as consultant. Will this have any issues ?
> Have any of you had such issues ? Is it advisable to add your resume also as part of the documents to be uploaded ?
> ...


title is not the major consideration. different companies name it differently.

recommend you to get reference letter frm your employer with job description in it.

this is what i did.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi friends....just a small clarification...I got my employment assessment done from institute of public accountants Australia...I have been in my current job since May 2008, so they have assessed it all as relevant employment...However, I officially obtained my qualification in October 2008....So, I claimed 5 points for employment = 3 years post qualifying experience (as I have about 4+ years). Will it be a problem that I stayed in the same job even few months before qualifying? No right? 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi friends....just a small clarification...I got my employment assessment done from institute of public accountants Australia...I have been in my current job since May 2008, so they have assessed it all as relevant employment...However, I officially obtained my qualification in October 2008....So, I claimed 5 points for employment = 3 years post qualifying experience (as I have about 4+ years). Will it be a problem that I stayed in the same job even few months before qualifying? No right?
> 
> Thanks a ton!


There are 2 ways to it

1.You should mention your work experience dates from Oct 2008 in your EOI thought you have a skill assessment from MAY 2008.
2. If The date of awarding the qualification is Oct 2008 but you would have completed the course much earlier. If thts the scenario get the time period of the course so that you can claim from May 2008 onwards


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi friends....just a small clarification...I got my employment assessment done from institute of public accountants Australia...I have been in my current job since May 2008, so they have assessed it all as relevant employment...However, I officially obtained my qualification in October 2008....So, I claimed 5 points for employment = 3 years post qualifying experience (as I have about 4+ years). Will it be a problem that I stayed in the same job even few months before qualifying? No right?
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Right.

Cheers!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Right.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a million destinationaustralia!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

kark said:


> There are 2 ways to it
> 
> 1.You should mention your work experience dates from Oct 2008 in your EOI thought you have a skill assessment from MAY 2008.
> 2. If The date of awarding the qualification is Oct 2008 but you would have completed the course much earlier. If thts the scenario get the time period of the course so that you can claim from May 2008 onwards


Oh, I have already got an invitation and I stated my job date from May 2008 (the date I started the job). I was expecting the case officer would count from October 2008 (the date which I put for the qualifaction award in the EOI) and since it makes no difference to the points (as I still have more than 3 years but less than 5 years whether they count from May or October 2008). I left it at that. Hope it won't be a problem. Thanks again Kark...Really appreciate your help.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

VVV said:


> Oh, I have already got an invitation and I stated my job date from May 2008 (the date I started the job). I was expecting the case officer would count from October 2008 (the date which I put for the qualifaction award in the EOI) and since it makes no difference to the points (as I still have more than 3 years but less than 5 years whether they count from May or October 2008). I left it at that. Hope it won't be a problem. Thanks again Kark...Really appreciate your help.


I dont think so coz u are not over stating anything...all the best with your application


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have a question -

Out of my 3 employers i do not have a relieving letter from the second employer. Rest i have very document from this employer like - salalry slips, all appointment and promotion letters, full and final letter.. Also i got the bank statement which shows slary credit for 2 years + Full and Final credit at the end..

So would it be a problem if i dont have relieving letter??

Please suggest.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question -
> 
> ...


U dnt hv letter or u lost it..
I lost mine for a company so I had a mail communication with hr requesting for a new copy..
It worked ..


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Have you lived in your home country in the last 10 years?
> 
> When my CO asked for PCCs there was also some ambiguity; the Checklist only mentioned "Evidence of Character... Police Clearance" without specifying the country. But the attachment "Request for Information - Detailed Information" provided details on how to obtain the PCC from Germany as well as Australia, so it was kind of clear that I needed to provide those two. I would suggest to have a look in that attachment; if there are details on how to obtain a PCC from your home country then you have to provide it; otherwise probably not.


I did not have to provide PCC from my home country, although i have returned to Finland perhaps 15-20 times past 10 years. I think the golden rule applies that accumulated 1 year or more then it has to be provided. And only if CO asks for it for any other reason. 

If for anyone it is easy to obtain even spent less than 1 year, well then why not go for it. But other wise wait for CO. Only drawback waiting for the CO is that the grant might take longer to get, but i dont see any other additional risks. For me the CO asked 1 time only missing docs, which were sent already, they might not have time to reopen your case file to see it more in detail if they are waiting your docs. I guess they are busy every day


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> U dnt hv letter or u lost it..
> I lost mine for a company so I had a mail communication with hr requesting for a new copy..
> It worked ..


I dont have the letter - due to some despute.


Please advise.

IPS


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> title is not the major consideration. different companies name it differently.
> 
> recommend you to get reference letter frm your employer with job description in it.
> 
> this is what i did.


Agree. Title is not important. What matters that your work duties includes those tasks of ICT Business Analyst. There should be a document somewhere at DIAC or ACS that states what are the basic duties of ICT Business Analyst. Comparing your actual duties with that document you will know will your job be considered closely related.


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> I dont have the letter - due to some despute.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> IPS


Is there anything else that can proof you were employed? Perhaps written statements from co-workers or customers? Government tax documents?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

piri said:


> Is there anything else that can proof you were employed? Perhaps written statements from co-workers or customers? Government tax documents?


For this second company - for which i dont have releiving letter. I have all the following documents- 

appointment letter
promotion letter
pay slips for last 6 months (till the last month when i left them)
form 16 for 2 years from the same employer
ITR's for these 2 years.
Bank statement from 1st salary credit to the last salary credit
Bank statement for FULL and FINAL being credited.

BUT I DO NOT HAVE A RELIEVING LETTER.

Please suggest.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> For this second company - for which i dont have releiving letter. I have all the following documents-
> 
> appointment letter
> promotion letter
> ...



Any clue on this Folks??

Please let me know if anyone has any info on this.

Cheers
IPS


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Any clue on this Folks??
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has any info on this.
> 
> ...


Of course it's sufficient. No worries.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Of course it's sufficient. No worries.


Thanks a bunch !!

A little relaxed now...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good Progress!!.
> 
> I am just waiting for my Medicals and PCC.. I am planning to initiate them once a CO gets assigned. In my case it shows as Received against my family members,,,
> 
> ...


i see this in most of the signatures as well and decided to ask if i am doing something wrong..

Question is about Medicals and PCC; most mention the same date for both, is there any separate option or process to initiate it together? 
I uploaded PCC as part of eVisa under character clearence,and then applied for eHealth along. am i on right track


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i see this in most of the signatures as well and decided to ask if i am doing something wrong..
> 
> Question is about Medicals and PCC; most mention the same date for both, is there any separate option or process to initiate it together?
> I uploaded PCC as part of eVisa under character clearence,and then applied for eHealth along. am i on right track


No worries... Right on track... No other way to do it


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i see this in most of the signatures as well and decided to ask if i am doing something wrong..
> 
> Question is about Medicals and PCC; most mention the same date for both, is there any separate option or process to initiate it together?
> I uploaded PCC as part of eVisa under character clearence,and then applied for eHealth along. am i on right track


Currently COs are being allotted within 2-4 weeks. So it would be sensible to go ahead and do the Medicals as well as obtain PCC so that they are uploaded and by the time CO is allotted everything is ready from the applicants side. 

Cheers!


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

quite a relief..

thanks ausipedia(AnneChristina)  and destinationaustralia, for the quicker than CO reply..


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Good morning everyone. New day, new hopes. Good luck to all those who are waiting for grant today or CO allocation.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

hope to get grant before xmas


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

*190 NSW SMP Process*

Hi All,

Yesterday I applied for the 190 NSW SMP.

But I am not sure about the proper process.

I refer some post before and according to that processing time is 6-8 weeks.

Does this means within 6 to 8 weeks, I will get replay that I am qualifies or not?

I have 65 points with Developer Programmer code. 

Can any please explain me the step by step process for 190 or any link should be helpful.


----------



## edganman23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just here willing to share my timeline:

EOI 189 submitted: 6th August 2012
Invitation received: 1st November
189 Application Lodged:1st November
Acknowledgment received:5th November
CO allocated(Adelaide Team 7 AR):19th of November (Requested Medicals + Spanish PCC)
Medicals done on 22nd November, and Spanish police Check sent and accepted by CO on the 23rd.

Current status: CO replied to my email where I attached the Spanish PCC and receipt of medicals saying that she will finalise the case as soon as medicals clearance appears on the system.

Now just crossing fingers so medicals are uploaded soon in the system.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

edganman23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just here willing to share my timeline:
> 
> ...


This shows my CO is very slow i submitted all the docs on 22 nov with medical completed as well. He is not even replying to my email that i received medical by post if needed i can post it. Dnt knw whts going on.


----------



## edganman23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> This shows my CO is very slow i submitted all the docs on 22 nov with medical completed as well. He is not even replying to my email that i received medical by post if needed i can post it. Dnt knw whts going on.


This is because I asked in the same email I sent if I needed to fill the form 80. She replied back saying that since I submitted the Spanish PCC I did not need to fill that form. Then she was just waiting on my medical results to finalise my case.

Maybe you just attached the documents and sent them, so CO might not send anything back to you. Might just be waiting for results too.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

edganman23 said:


> This is because I asked in the same email I sent if I needed to fill the form 80. She replied back saying that since I submitted the Spanish PCC I did not need to fill that form. Then she was just waiting on my medical results to finalise my case.
> 
> Maybe you just attached the documents and sent them, so CO might not send anything back to you. Might just be waiting for results too.


First i sent her email with requested docs and after 2 days i received my medical in my mail box so i sent another email after 2 days that i have received medical if she require i can send those reports by post. But didnt got any response


----------



## edganman23 (Nov 27, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> First i sent her email with requested docs and after 2 days i received my medical in my mail box so i sent another email after 2 days that i have received medical if she require i can send those reports by post. But didnt got any response


Did you request a reply or just said that if needed you could send the reports??

I requested her to reply, and she did the same day a couple of hours later.

Are you correctly addressing the subject in the email?? File number, TRN and name of CO?? They request all that information to identify each case.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

:clap2:


edganman23 said:


> Did you request a reply or just said that if needed you could send the reports??
> 
> I requested her to reply, and she did the same day a couple of hours later.
> 
> Are you correctly addressing the subject in the email?? File number, TRN and name of CO?? They request all that information to identify each case.


Did asked for reply n yes my agent did mentioned all the details in subject line


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

edganman23 said:


> This is because I asked in the same email I sent if I needed to fill the form 80. She replied back saying that since I submitted the Spanish PCC I did not need to fill that form. Then she was just waiting on my medical results to finalise my case.
> 
> Maybe you just attached the documents and sent them, so CO might not send anything back to you. Might just be waiting for results too.


Hi edganman23 did you translate your spanish PCC to english or you submitted only the spanish version?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi guys,
Got my co today, asked for form 80 for myself and all the documents for secondary applicants.
Adelaide t4

Cheers


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my co today, asked for form 80 for myself and all the documents for secondary applicants.
> Adelaide t4
> 
> Cheers


Hi bhura
Has the status of ur uploaded documents changed to 'Received' ?


----------



## edganman23 (Nov 27, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi edganman23 did you translate your spanish PCC to english or you submitted only the spanish version?


I also translated them just in case.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my co today, asked for form 80 for myself and all the documents for secondary applicants.
> Adelaide t4
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations! I too am with team 04 Initials K. How about you?

Cheers!


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Guys ....still no acknowledgement applied189 on 19th nov Monday can u help me out ...how long it will take.?.. I m in tension. Cheers


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi bhura
> Has the status of ur uploaded documents changed to 'Received' ?


Yes it says "received".

i also uploaded all the documents for my wife and kids but she has asked it for them . no worries i ll email it tho her asap.

Good luck.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations! I too am with team 04 Initials K. How about you?
> 
> Cheers!


thanks,

Same CO, hows she proceeding?

good luck

regards


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> thanks,
> 
> Same CO, hows she proceeding?
> 
> ...


Well, seems to be prompt. Asked for some documents plus Form 1221 and 80. Then Form 1221 and 80 for spouse was asked again after four days ( it seems there is some uploading problem). Intimated that all other docs have been received. That was about a weeks ago. Now waiting.

Good luck to you too!

Cheers!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

little good news..

my CO replied and said our health are fine.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> little good news..
> 
> my CO replied and said our health are fine.


That is Great!

BTW could you please add a timeline for the benefit of other members A lot of useful information is generated through the timeline of members.

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All, Got doc request from CO this morning. Initials are Team 04, GSM Adelaide. Anyone have experience with this team yet?

INVIT : 24Oct(190 subclass) | Visa Lodged : 17th nov |


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

ok let me update my timeline..

she closed the email with this sentence

" I await your penals"

what is that means??


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

plutology said:


> ok let me update my timeline..
> 
> she closed the email with this sentence
> 
> ...


I think she s waiting for ur PCC ...something related to that..


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> I think she s waiting for ur PCC ...something related to that..


sounds like it.

im not very keen to email her to ask.. she sounds pissed in her reply. because i asked her to reply to acknowledge receipt of those docs i sent over.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

plutology said:


> sounds like it.
> 
> im not very keen to email her to ask.. she sounds pissed in her reply. because i asked her to reply to acknowledge receipt of those docs i sent over.


hey

what did u exactly mail ur CO?
i just checked with the clinic and they said that my daughters medicals arent uploaded yet... weird..CO didnt ask for it ..


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi All, Got doc request from CO this morning. Initials are Team 04, GSM Adelaide. Anyone have experience with this team yet?
> 
> INVIT : 24Oct(190 subclass) | Visa Lodged : 17th nov |


I have same team initials CB.. She req only aus PCC.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

plutology said:


> ok let me update my timeline..
> 
> she closed the email with this sentence
> 
> ...


Must be related to PCC I suppose.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi All, Got doc request from CO this morning. Initials are Team 04, GSM Adelaide. Anyone have experience with this team yet?
> 
> INVIT : 24Oct(190 subclass) | Visa Lodged : 17th nov |


Mine is team 4 initials K

Cheers!


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

*Medicals*

Guys - I emailed Health Strategies for the status of my(including family) medicals which were sent by the doctor last week i.e. uploaded online and here's the reply i got:


_Dear ****,

I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view._

Does it mean, our medicals went thru smoothly and not referred further?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys - I emailed Health Strategies for the status of my(including family) medicals which were sent by the doctor last week i.e. uploaded online and here's the reply i got:
> 
> 
> _Dear ****,
> ...


I think you can now ask you CO about this. A member has reported that his CO has intimated about a +ve health assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Mine is team 4 initials K
> 
> Cheers!


Lets hope for a smooth ride !!


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know when does immi Aus have their Christmas holidays from and from when do they resume work, do they work during holidays or the dept is completely shut?

Thanks.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know when does immi Aus have their Christmas holidays from and from when do they resume work, do they work during holidays or the dept is completely shut?
> 
> Thanks.


official public holiday or office closed is on 25 dec xmas, 26 dec boxing day and 1 Jan 2013.

just hope that your co dont go for long vacation leave...


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

plutology said:


> official public holiday or office closed is on 25 dec xmas and 26 dec boxing day.
> 
> just hope that your co dont go for long vacation leave...


thanks buddy,

hoping for the same atleast for the ones who are waiting for a long time to get a grant before xmas.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know when does immi Aus have their Christmas holidays from and from when do they resume work, do they work during holidays or the dept is completely shut?
> 
> Thanks.


In Australia, 25 and 26 Dec are public holidays for X'mas and Boxing Day respectively. However, 24 Dec is usually a half day in most offices as it's X'mas eve (but this is subject to co. policy - half days were usually given in the X'mas spirit but it is not a matter of legal right - i.e. it is a privilege out of certain co's generosity, it is not a given ). Then on 31 Dec and 1 Jan, it's holidays again for New Year. 26 Jan is Australia Day - so another holiday!

These public holidays are the same all over Australia. Usually between 27 Dec to 30 Dec, there is skeletal staff (less people working) even though these are working days because people have taken annual leaves, etc and it's just generally a festive holiday season here.

Merry X'mas, Happy New Year and hapy holidays everyone


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone being asked for parents Birth certificates as an attachment for Form 80?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Has anyone being asked for parents Birth certificates as an attachment for Form 80?


They usually don't in visa 189 and 190 applications. They WILL ask if you are applying under family sponsorship visa .


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Come on everyone's CO are replying. What my CO is doing????


----------



## likeaboss (Nov 26, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Come on everyone's CO are replying. What my CO is doing????


we have the same CO (Team 33 Brisbane initials LR) and he also hasn't replied to my mail requesting for a letter for my police clearance sent last Nov 23..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

If u r not getting any reply, definitely they r waiting from some input (so dont stress yourself). Could be any of following: 

a. Your MOC report from GH (this is most likely what happened to my case)
b. Your PCC/AFP or all docs mentioned in Requirement.pdf submitted? if yes, then 
c. Checks outcome (Internal/External)


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> If u r not getting any reply, definitely they r waiting from some input (so dont stress yourself). Could be any of following:
> 
> a. Your MOC report from GH (this is most likely what happened to my case)
> b. Your PCC/AFP or all docs mentioned in Requirement.pdf submitted? if yes, then
> c. Checks outcome (Internal/External)


MOC reports? Is it medical reports? My medical has been uploaded since 4 5 days. Pcc n all other docs are submitted. N wht do u mean bu internal external outcomes?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> MOC reports? Is it medical reports? My medical has been uploaded since 4 5 days. Pcc n all other docs are submitted. N wht do u mean bu internal external outcomes?


Internal/external checks for character assessment & security checks. They're ok unless you're from a high risk country - then it may take a longer time, but not always. So just be hopeful that all goes well, I guess.

As for medical reports, if it's a clear cut positive assessment, then it will be cleared quickly. If it needs to be referred to an expert for opinion, then it may take a bit longer.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> we have the same CO (Team 33 Brisbane initials LR) and he also hasn't replied to my mail requesting for a letter for my police clearance sent last Nov 23..


This means he/she is slow in processing or busy with pther cases.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Internal/external checks for character assessment & security checks. They're ok unless you're from a high risk country - then it may take a longer time, but not always. So just be hopeful that all goes well, I guess.
> 
> As for medical reports, if it's a clear cut positive assessment, then it will be cleared quickly. If it needs to be referred to an expert for opinion, then it may take a bit longer.


Thanks for the reply. Lets see if most late then as well they are obligied to reply something within one week written in the email i received.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,
Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Mates,

I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..

Confused and bit worried.
Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
> Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..
> ...


hey I guess u should contact them now..coz it takes usually 5 weeks max for CO allocation.. its way too late for you..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
> Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..
> ...



You should get co within 5 weeks, but give it a 3 day grace period because sometimes there are delays if there are many applications. 

So, if you don't get one soon, email the Immigration Dept and enquire about it.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
> I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


You should get it within 7 days, but give it a 3 day grace period because sometimes there are delays if there are many applications on the same day you applied. 

So, if you don't get one soon, email the Immigration Dept and enquire about it.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You should get co within 5 weeks, but give it a 3 day grace period because sometimes there are delays if there are many applications.
> 
> So, if you don't get one soon, email the Immigration Dept and enquire about it.


immi and katy aus

Do you have any contact e mail for requesting of CO allocation


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> immi and katy aus
> 
> Do you have any contact e mail for requesting of CO allocation


It's at Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
> I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


i hope you are talking abt auto generated email with subject " IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" ?

i lodged on 25th Nov and i got the acknowledgement same day, even though it was sunday..


----------



## apurvwalia (Nov 16, 2012)

I have submitted EOI myself but SS through an agent. I have not received invitation and my agent is not replying to me as I am overseas. Will I be able to apply 190 myself or have to take any documents such as approval of SS from agent ??

Also, How long does it take to receive invitation after submitted EOI ?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It's at Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


dear immi,
Scrolled through the complete page but there is no e mai contact of the DIAC in that.


all other helpy guys out there,

Any body can throw some light on this???????

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> dear immi,
> Scrolled through the complete page but there is no e mai contact of the DIAC in that.
> 
> 
> ...


It's the enquiry form under the heading 'post lodgement'. Use that form and they will email you back (that's how you email DIAC). You could also call them but since you're in India, you might prefer email.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> ok let me update my timeline..
> 
> she closed the email with this sentence
> 
> ...


it means ,she is waiting for your PCC

Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It's the enquiry form under the heading 'post lodgement'. Use that form and they will email you back (that's how you email DIAC). You could also call them but since you're in India, you might prefer email.



post lodgement is available only for GSM. how abt Point based migration inquiries?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Come on everyone's CO are replying. What my CO is doing????


Hi Wagar,
Team 33 is usually bit slow as they are doing external verification of pcc and work experience.

good luck for speedy processing.

regards


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to apply 189 VISA through skillselect. I am not claiming any points for spouse work experience but still in the evisa form it asks me if my spouse has worked in the last 10 years? What should i fill in it? If I give the details will I have to submit documents to prove it as well even though I am not claiming any points for it


----------



## jeevi (Oct 12, 2012)

HI guys,
I wanted to know how long does the medical test at medibank take to be completed.Coz i was wondering if My lunch break would be enought to get it done.Your input will be really appreciated.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

jeevi said:


> HI guys,
> I wanted to know how long does the medical test at medibank take to be completed.Coz i was wondering if My lunch break would be enought to get it done.Your input will be really appreciated.


If medibank not busy then it ll take around 1 hr. if they hav many ppl then might tak mor than 2 hrs..asu hav to wait fr ur turn..


----------



## jeevi (Oct 12, 2012)

Manii said:


> If medibank not busy then it ll take around 1 hr. if they hav many ppl then might tak mor than 2 hrs..asu hav to wait fr ur turn..


Thanks a lot for the reply MAnii.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Guys wht u reckon should i call immi to ask whts going on in my case? Tomorrow it will b one week since i submitted all requested docs. I submitted last thursday.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

nowhere said:


> post lodgement is available only for gsm. How abt point based migration inquiries?


GSM is point based migration.


----------



## almosthere (Nov 28, 2012)

I am also facing similar situation. I have not claimed any partner skills but while submitting eVisa I entered my wife's experience details. Now, Skills Reference is appearing as a Recommended document for here ?? Should I write to IMMI guys or wait for CO to be assigned... 





Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to apply 189 VISA through skillselect. I am not claiming any points for spouse work experience but still in the evisa form it asks me if my spouse has worked in the last 10 years? What should i fill in it? If I give the details will I have to submit documents to prove it as well even though I am not claiming any points for it


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

jeevi said:


> HI guys,
> I wanted to know how long does the medical test at medibank take to be completed.Coz i was wondering if My lunch break would be enought to get it done.Your input will be really appreciated.


get it done on the first appt i.e. 8.45 am...its really quick...but takes more time as the day progresses


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

almosthere said:


> I am also facing similar situation. I have not claimed any partner skills but while submitting eVisa I entered my wife's experience details. Now, Skills Reference is appearing as a Recommended document for here ?? Should I write to IMMI guys or wait for CO to be assigned...


i would suggest u wait..looking at all the other posts...CO asks u if some documents are needed..those are just a guideline so its not necessary they are needed. even if u call immi, they cant do anything and they will anyways suggest u to wait for CO!!


----------



## jeevi (Oct 12, 2012)

deearora said:


> get it done on the first appt i.e. 8.45 am...its really quick...but takes more time as the day progresses


Thanks deearora.managed to get one for tommorrow at 8.30 am.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

almosthere said:


> I am also facing similar situation. I have not claimed any partner skills but while submitting eVisa I entered my wife's experience details. Now, Skills Reference is appearing as a Recommended document for here ?? Should I write to IMMI guys or wait for CO to be assigned...


Don't worry about the "recommended" list. Use your own judgement to decide whether it's applicable to your situation. For me there were a few items which appeared as recommended which were really not applicable (e.g. proof of Australian work experience). So just ignore items which you feel are unnecessary. If the CO really wants to see something he will ask for it.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i hope you are talking abt auto generated email with subject " IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" ?
> 
> i lodged on 25th Nov and i got the acknowledgement same day, even though it was sunday..


Hey....u got the acknowledgement on the same day? Can u tell us what was ur mode of payment? I have heard if it is done through debit/credit card, u get acknowledgment faster....is this true?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Online Visa application help*



devandroid said:


> Hi all,
> Could any one please help me find what are the required documents and details I need to have in hand when applying for visa online. I couldn't find any useful information so far. I need to know all details on how to lodge the visa application online, any help is highly appreciated....
> thanks


Please help....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Please help....


Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/130825-how-apply-189-visa-through-skillselect.html#post968227


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Please help....


Hi,

You would need the following for the visa application. But note that most of the documents are not needed during lodgement of the application. You will have about 4-5 weeks post lodgement to collect your documents.

1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
- Pay slips for entire duration 
- Income tax docs 
- Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
7) Birth certificate All applicants
8) PCC All applicants
9) Medicals 
10) Passport scanned all applicants


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations! I too am with team 04 Initials K. How about you?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi destinationaustralia,

hows our CO responding is hse really quick or taking time?
I submitted all the requested documents last night.
I am wondering she did not ask for medicals. I asked in my email if my mdeicals done in july for 475 are still valid or not.
lets hope for the best.

good luck


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi destinationaustralia,
> 
> hows our CO responding is hse really quick or taking time?
> I submitted all the requested documents last night.
> ...


Well my status is this- Upon allocation I was asked to submit certain docs which I had initially uploaded alongwith the application ,plus Form 1221 and 80. Then on 19th I was informed that all docs are now received except 1221 and 80 for the Secondary Applicant, which I then sent by email on the same day. I received an automated response for this intimating that CO will get back within 7 working days. Waiting since then...

Cheers!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Guys wht u reckon should i call immi to ask whts going on in my case? Tomorrow it will b one week since i submitted all requested docs. I submitted last thursday.


There were people who waited for 12 - 31 days and got their grants, etc (nb: they're not from a high risk country)

So, wait a little longer. Let the co do his work and revert when he is done. Whatever you do, don't rush the co. You don't want to make the co suspicious and complicate your case unnecessarily.


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

amittal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


==============================


Thanks a ton!!!!!!!!

talked to JK they are charging 1600 bucks for fingerprintng.

cheers!


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jealous jealous


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

amittal said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


=========================

Hi buddy,

As FBI Clearance is going to take more than 28 days. what proof do I need to submit for DIAC to prove that I have applied for FBI Clearnace.

Also can we use friends credit card for submitting the fee for the FBI clearnace.

Cheers!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Manii said:


> Finally got my PR.. Thnxx to god nd 2 all my frnds.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## RUKN (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello to everyone. I have some questions related to acknowledgment of application and police clearance certificate.
Q1. What could be the evidence of acknowledgment of application? I submitted my application on 26/11/2012, paid the fee on the same by Credit card and got the e-mail on same date which says IMMI acknowledgement of Valid Applicationn Received. Shall I consider it an acknowledgement? 
Q2. What procedure should I follow for PCC? Will DIAC give me recommendation letter or should I apply for PCC directly to the concerned authorities of my country. Moreover should I wait to CO allocation or start PCC procedure. 

Regards,


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Well my status is this- Upon allocation I was asked to submit certain docs which I had initially uploaded alongwith the application ,plus Form 1221 and 80. Then on 19th I was informed that all docs are now received except 1221 and 80 for the Secondary Applicant, which I then sent by email on the same day. I received an automated response for this intimating that CO will get back within 7 working days. Waiting since then...
> 
> Cheers!


I am not able to save form80 & 1221. How you do that.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> I am not able to save form80 & 1221. How you do that.


Check on top whether a message appears asking to Enable editing. If yes then enable editing. Else take a print out without saving and then scan it in pdf again. I did this as I could not sign it online (the pdf file was coming up as secured)

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Check on top whether a message appears asking to Enable editing. If yes then enable editing. Else take a print out without saving and then scan it in pdf again. I did this as I could not sign it online (the pdf file was coming up as secured)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes.I believe have to scan it after paper print. Thx


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> =========================
> 
> Hi buddy,
> 
> ...


I personally did not provide any proof. I just informed the CO that I have applied on Oct 25 and that I expected to get the results end of Dec. The CO gave me an extension without asking for any proof.

Otherwise you could maybe provide shipping docs (e.g. if you tracked the delivery of your application) or the receipt from your fingerprinting at the police station. But again, I don't think proof is necessary.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

RUKN said:


> Hello to everyone. I have some questions related to acknowledgment of application and police clearance certificate.
> Q1. What could be the evidence of acknowledgment of application? I submitted my application on 26/11/2012, paid the fee on the same by Credit card and got the e-mail on same date which says IMMI acknowledgement of Valid Applicationn Received. Shall I consider it an acknowledgement?
> Q2. What procedure should I follow for PCC? Will DIAC give me recommendation letter or should I apply for PCC directly to the concerned authorities of my country. Moreover should I wait to CO allocation or start PCC procedure.
> 
> Regards,


1. Yes, that's the acknowledgement

2. Feel free to start the PCC process. Most countries allow you to just apply for it, but for some countries you need to show evidence that you were asked to provide a PCC. In that case I think you would need to wait until you get the letter from your CO asking for the PCC.


----------



## RUKN (Nov 28, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> 1. Yes, that's the acknowledgement
> 
> 2. Feel free to start the PCC process. Most countries allow you to just apply for it, but for some countries you need to show evidence that you were asked to provide a PCC. In that case I think you would need to wait until you get the letter from your CO asking for the PCC.


Thanks a million Anne


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

immi888 said:


> There were people who waited for 12 - 31 days and got their grants, etc (nb: they're not from a high risk country)
> 
> So, wait a little longer. Let the co do his work and revert when he is done. Whatever you do, don't rush the co. You don't want to make the co suspicious and complicate your case unnecessarily.


Agree. Why am i panicking? No one is throwing me out of the country lol wouldnt call them lets wait


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hey....u got the acknowledgement on the same day? Can u tell us what was ur mode of payment? I have heard if it is done through debit/credit card, u get acknowledgment faster....is this true?


i paid by credit card,but i don't think credit card would make a difference over debit card, since both are charged immediately..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI Friends,

Need some help regarding the medicals. How do you go about it? Can you do it before the CO asks for it, as soon as you submit the documents? Please advice the process. Thanks a lot!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Need some help regarding the medicals. How do you go about it? Can you do it before the CO asks for it, as soon as you submit the documents? Please advice the process. Thanks a lot!


You can do it as soon as you lodged your application.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can do it as soon as you lodged your application.


Thanks Anne. How do I go about it. I have found the clinics here that do the medicals. What's the process. Do I need to take any activation code or?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks Anne. How do I go about it. I have found the clinics here that do the medicals. What's the process. Do I need to take any activation code or?


Once you lodged your application there will be a button "schedule medicals". It will enable you to select the clinic and print 2 forms which you need to take to the clinic.
No worries, once you see it it is really self-explanatory.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once you lodged your application there will be a button "schedule medicals". It will enable you to select the clinic and print 2 forms which you need to take to the clinic.
> No worries, once you see it it is really self-explanatory.


Thanks a lot Anne....Will do it as soon as I pay and submit the appl. Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Need some help regarding the medicals. How do you go about it? Can you do it before the CO asks for it, as soon as you submit the documents? Please advice the process. Thanks a lot!


Hi,

As Ann advised take a printout of the Form and take it to Asiri Surgical Hospital.

I did it yesterday and it took about 2 hours for the whole process.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As Ann advised take a printout of the Form and take it to Asiri Surgical Hospital.
> 
> I did it yesterday and it took about 2 hours for the whole process.


Oh thank you so much Spin123  Will do the same


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

hey everyone,

i lodged my app on 19th , and havent received a akn..i did call immi today and they said that they have my file in the system but it will take them a week to issue a letter...do u think it would affect my co allocation time period 

cheers


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

almosthere said:


> I am also facing similar situation. I have not claimed any partner skills but while submitting eVisa I entered my wife's experience details. Now, Skills Reference is appearing as a Recommended document for here ?? Should I write to IMMI guys or wait for CO to be assigned...


Guys

U just ignore what u have not claimed points for
When CO is allocated,he will write not required against those sections


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Hmmm.... its a week after I have submitted all the requested docs (including Form 80). No news yet from the CO. I hope I have not gone into the external check mode. If that happens then it'll be a long wait indeed....

Cheers!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hmmm.... its a week after I have submitted all the requested docs (including Form 80). No news yet from the CO. I hope I have not gone into the external check mode. If that happens then it'll be a long wait indeed....
> 
> Cheers!


When submitting Form 80, you filled the details through pen, scanned and uploaded it right?

Also did you notice in the latest version of the Form80 (11/12) they don't ask any attachments like in the version of 04/12


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As Ann advised take a printout of the Form and take it to Asiri Surgical Hospital.
> 
> I did it yesterday and it took about 2 hours for the whole process.


Do you have to take an appointment in prior? What do they normally check? Are any scans carried out?

Also machan, can you tell me how long did they take to issue you the PCC?


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,

For those Who got CO allotted :

1) HAvent got a medicals request for my 2 yr old son (though I did get it for me and my wife) ? Does that mean I need not go for my son medicals ? (we just got our medicals done for 457 in April,12)

2) Any one got Team 4 adelaide ?

Thanks

Varun


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

spin123 said:


> When submitting Form 80, you filled the details through pen, scanned and uploaded it right?
> 
> Also did you notice in the latest version of the Form80 (11/12) they don't ask any attachments like in the version of 04/12


Yes, that is one way to do it.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Folks,
> 
> For those Who got CO allotted :
> 
> ...


Medicals need to be done for all irrespective of age; younger than 12 do not have to undergo x ray and blood tests. Check for Medicals Tab below your son's name and apply for him too. But if you have done once in Apr 12 I'm not sure.

Yes i have team 4 K. Initials of your CO please?

Cheers!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Do you have to take an appointment in prior? What do they normally check? Are any scans carried out?
> 
> Also machan, can you tell me how long did they take to issue you the PCC?



Yes machan you have to take an appointment before you go. Call them and tell them that you want to do a medical for Aus visa. They asked for a HAC no from me. I guess it's for the old system. All you need is the TRN no. The doctor keyed in the details online for my TRN while talking to me. Make sure you fill in the form given under "Organize your medicals" ,generate the PDF and take it to the hospital.

They ask you a few questions initially and proceeds with the testing.

They take down your weight / height , blood test, urine test and a X-ray.

PCC, i have applied on the 12th and haven't got it yet.


----------



## Eugenekam (Sep 17, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> Hmmm.... its a week after I have submitted all the requested docs (including Form 80). No news yet from the CO. I hope I have not gone into the external check mode. If that happens then it'll be a long wait indeed....
> 
> Cheers!


Hi. May I know how did you upload form 80? Is there a specific "Form 80 required" in your checklist once you have paid your application fee in the upload attachment page? or did you upload this form 80 into one of the checklist? There isn't a "Form 80" required in my checklist.

Thanks.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Eugenekam said:


> Hi. May I know how did you upload form 80? Is there a specific "Form 80 required" in your checklist once you have paid your application fee in the upload attachment page? or did you upload this form 80 into one of the checklist? There isn't a "Form 80" required in my checklist.
> 
> Thanks.


Form 80 is only if requested by the CO. Need not submit it at the first instance. Google it and you'll find it. Its a PDF file, can be filled in signed and uploaded or sent by email to the CO.

Cheers!


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i lodged my app on 19th , and havent received a akn..i did call immi today and they said that they have my file in the system but it will take them a week to issue a letter...do u think it would affect my co allocation time period
> 
> cheers


hi ,

me too. applied on 19th waiting for acknowledgement letter & TRN. you mean still one more week from today ?? please inform me once you receive akl & TRN . 

CHEERS ,


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> me too. applied on 19th waiting for acknowledgement letter & TRN. you mean still one more week from today ?? please inform me once you receive akl & TRN .
> 
> CHEERS ,



I think all of us, who lodged on 19th did not get the acknowledgment. I am also waiting for it.
Please do share with us once anyone gets it.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Folks,
> 
> For those Who got CO allotted :
> 
> ...


Hi Varun,
Mine is t4 initial k, what is status against ur medical is it requested or recommended. Mine is still recommended and co did not ask for it. Only asked for form 80 .
I did medicals in July 12 for 475 already granted . I hope DIAC use re-use it.
You have to do medicals for all members i did for my two month old son.

Thanks 
Bhura


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

immi888 said:


> It's the enquiry form under the heading 'post lodgement'. Use that form and they will email you back (that's how you email DIAC). You could also call them but since you're in India, you might prefer email.


immi,

Thats a form for knowing the procedure to contact the DIAC, but nowhere do they mention the direct mail id or phone number of the DIAC.

Worried, as fellow mates who lodged later to me are assigned with a CO and am still in the dark....


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats mani for the grant...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> immi,
> 
> Thats a form for knowing the procedure to contact the DIAC, but nowhere do they mention the direct mail id or phone number of the DIAC.
> 
> Worried, as fellow mates who lodged later to me are assigned with a CO and am still in the dark....


u can try calling this number.. 1300 364 613
just found that in this link --> National Telephone Numbers


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> i lodged my app on 19th , and havent received a akn..i did call immi today and they said that they have my file in the system but it will take them a week to issue a letter...do u think it would affect my co allocation time period
> 
> cheers


deearora,

Can u share the phone number of the diac pls


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all !!!

I am filling up the eVISA and there is a question about previous countries of residence. What do I mention here? Do I have to mention only those countries where I went to work and stayed for more than 12 months or other countries as well where I went for few days as a tourist ? 

If at all I need to mention countries where I went as tourist for few days , what will I write as the address as I stayed in youth hostels and hotels and I do not remember the names.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi all !!!
> 
> I am filling up the eVISA and there is a question about previous countries of residence. What do I mention here? Do I have to mention only those countries where I went to work and stayed for more than 12 months or other countries as well where I went for few days as a tourist ?
> 
> If at all I need to mention countries where I went as tourist for few days , what will I write as the address as I stayed in youth hostels and hotels and I do not remember the names.


You only need to mention countries where you lived. No need to mention vacations.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

I got invitation for 190 yesterday for SA and have submitted 189 visa option on 18oct with 60 points.wht you guys recommend?shall i go for 190 invitation or wait for189. I am unable to decide


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You only need to mention countries where you lived. No need to mention vacations.


Thanks Anne. 

I have also stayed in the USA for 4 weeks for a meeting on Business visa. Since it was not a vacation , do I need to mention it? Again I stayed in the hotel only as it was 4 weeks stay only.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Thanks Anne.
> 
> I have also stayed in the USA for 4 weeks for a meeting on Business visa. Since it was not a vacation , do I need to mention it? Again I stayed in the hotel only as it was 4 weeks stay only.


No need to mention it. You haven't really lived in the U.S. If you want to you can add it though. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Folks, need a small piece of info please.

Was informed that my health reports have been uploaded to the site this evening and notably the Organize Health Checks link under Next Steps on the online app is no longer visible.

Can someone tell where on the site will I be able to view these reports please ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks, need a small piece of info please.
> 
> Was informed that my health reports have been uploaded to the site this evening and notably the Organize Health Checks link under Next Steps on the online app is no longer visible.
> 
> Can someone tell where on the site will I be able to view these reports please ?


Hey

You wont b able to view the reports


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> me too. applied on 19th waiting for acknowledgement letter & TRN. you mean still one more week from today ?? please inform me once you receive akl & TRN .
> 
> CHEERS ,


yeah in my earlier post i did mention that you have to send your name, passport number date o birth to [email protected] then they ll issue it within a week!!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

:cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.

Cheers!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


That is gr8 news!!! Congrats! :clap2: Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats Mate


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

hey anne, 

on my evisa today,all the docs changed to received..does that mean by any chance i got a co allocated or that just happens .


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: happy lane:


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: CONGRATZ..!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers
Wiz



destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey anne,
> 
> on my evisa today,all the docs changed to received..does that mean by any chance i got a co allocated or that just happens .


For me the status changed to received the same day I got the email from my CO, but I am not 100% sure. Apparently there have been several people whose status changed to received almost instantly, so I don't know.


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


congrats


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah. Like Anne said, mine changed instantly. 
I have a question here guys. Even though I did not claim any points for Australian experience and Australian education, It has the links to upload documents and says "Recommended". Y is that??

Cheers
Wiz




AnneChristina said:


> For me the status changed to received the same day I got the email from my CO, but I am not 100% sure. Apparently there have been several people whose status changed to received almost instantly, so I don't know.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations mate :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Yeah. Like Anne said, mine changed instantly.
> I have a question here guys. Even though I did not claim any points for Australian experience and Australian education, It has the links to upload documents and says "Recommended". Y is that??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Don't worry about that. It's the same for everybody.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tnx Mucho..



spin123 said:


> Don't worry about that. It's the same for everybody.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate.... Finally u got it... N free to settle anywhere in aus... Great...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Yeah. Like Anne said, mine changed instantly.
> I have a question here guys. Even though I did not claim any points for Australian experience and Australian education, It has the links to upload documents and says "Recommended". Y is that??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Hi,
don't worry i had a similar case and it is changed to "not required" as Co assigned.

Cheers!


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi,
> don't worry i had a similar case and it is changed to "not required" as Co assigned.
> 
> Cheers!


Glad to know hear that!!. I have no documentation from my past jobs except my reference letters, hence I didn't claim any points for work experience


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!

Anyone out here who applied for PCC at Pune, India Passport Office ??

I had applied/scheduled apptmt on 8th Oct but i am yet to receive my PCC.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> That is gr8 news!!! Congrats! :clap2: Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Thanks. I'm offshore.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Kangaroo, Spin, nav_maha, Ann, wizkid, anj, deearora, Skto....and all others ....Thanks indeed.

Cheers!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

You are welcome bro.... If you come to Brisbane lets meetup for a drink..

Cheers
Wiz



destinationaustralia said:


> Kangaroo, Spin, nav_maha, Ann, wizkid, anj, deearora, Skto....and all others ....Thanks indeed.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Folks, need a small piece of info please.
> 
> Was informed that my health reports have been uploaded to the site this evening and notably the Organize Health Checks link under Next Steps on the online app is no longer visible.
> 
> Can someone tell where on the site will I be able to view these reports please ?


You can't view them. It's private & confidential.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Kudos destinationaustralia..
Cheers


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats dear..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

The attachment gives good information about sending/uploading documents to visa office. 

Whoever had queries on document sending, please have a look.


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> You are welcome bro.... If you come to Brisbane lets meetup for a drink..
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


And if you come to Sydney, lets meet up for a cup of coffee


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, destinationaustralia

congrats and good luck for your future plans.

regards

Bhura


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Great!!


----------



## ShariqQamar (May 26, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!

We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!

Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!
> 
> Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to upload all documents and I have not claimed points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her employment reference letters, tax slips and all as well? She has worked a lot on contractual basis since and it will be difficult to get hold of all of them..Though she does have experience letters and tax receipt. What I am wondering is would I have to submit every detail of her employment after school? That would run into pages...

Kindly help


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats!! wish you good luck for the move.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations destinationaustralia :cheer2:..finally u have reached ur destination...  :flock:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!
> 
> Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


Congrats!! are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> You can't view them. It's private & confidential.


But how do we ensure that the CO is able to view them. 
Spoke to the helpdesk at the medical center and they say they have uploaded the reports. Would you suggest writing an email to the CO informing the same ?

Thanks


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!
> 
> Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


Congrts.....but look at the timeline :O this show team 33 brisbane take long time to grant.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> But how do we ensure that the CO is able to view them.
> Spoke to the helpdesk at the medical center and they say they have uploaded the reports. Would you suggest writing an email to the CO informing the same ?
> 
> Thanks


The only way to is contact the Immigration Dept (by telephone) and ask them if it has been uploaded properly and if they could see it at their end. Check the website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship for contact details.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!
> 
> Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am going to upload all documents and I have not claimed points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her employment reference letters, tax slips and all as well? She has worked a lot on contractual basis since and it will be difficult to get hold of all of them..Though she does have experience letters and tax receipt. What I am wondering is would I have to submit every detail of her employment after school? That would run into pages...
> 
> Kindly help



Hi findraj,

you dont have to submit any experience letters for ur spouce as you are not claiming points for her.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Congrats!! are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


We are offshore applicants living in Kuwait!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you sure? If I submit form 80 I would need those certificates handy..


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Congrts.....but look at the timeline :O this show team 33 brisbane take long time to grant.


Thanks.... timeline is OK, we were asked to do our meds by a Team officer around 20th Sept 2012 and our meds reached GH on 4th Oct 2012. MY meds got REFFERED on 26th OCT 2012 and our agent told us that it would take about 4 weeks to clear my meds..... and that is spot on. 

If my meds did not get reffered, we would have had our grant by 26 OCT..... so just 30 days more and it was sooooo worth the wait. 


Team 33 is a silent team, they only contact you/your agent if they need something from you. We could see it from the way our documents attached status had changed from 'recommended' to 'required' to 'received' on skillselect.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi, destinationaustralia
> 
> congrats and good luck for your future plans.
> 
> ...


Thanks and wishing you a speedy grant. I guess out team is the same.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Congratulations destinationaustralia :cheer2:..finally u have reached ur destination...  :flock:


ha ha Yes. Thanks Katy!

Cheers!


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks. I'm offshore.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Gr8!... was wondering yesterday why I had not heard of any offshore Visa grant recently...


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Are you sure? If I submit form 80 I would need those certificates handy..



form 80 does not require any attchment.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> I am going to upload all documents and I have not claimed points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her employment reference letters, tax slips and all as well? She has worked a lot on contractual basis since and it will be difficult to get hold of all of them..Though she does have experience letters and tax receipt. What I am wondering is would I have to submit every detail of her employment after school? That would run into pages...
> 
> Kindly help


If spouse points are not being claimed those are not required. 
However, if spouse doesn't have min 4.5 in IELTS, then documents for proof of functional english ie; certificates of having studied english at school or degree level will be required. These should be produced only when asked for by the CO.

Cheers!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations destinationaustralia. You have been very helpful in this forum! All the best for the move. GOOD LUCK lane:


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratulations destinationaustralia. You have been very helpful in this forum! All the best for the move. GOOD LUCK lane:


Thanks VVV. All the best for you too.

Cheers!


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally the destination comes for you ..... Congratulations DestinationAustralia.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Almost forgot Katy ... congrats to you too.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Finally the destination comes for you ..... Congratulations DestinationAustralia.


Thanks varun. Wishing you a speedy Grant!

Cheers!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> If spouse points are not being claimed those are not required.
> However, if spouse doesn't have min 4.5 in IELTS, then documents for proof of functional english ie; certificates of having studied english at school or degree level will be required. These should be produced only when asked for by the CO.
> 
> Cheers!


She has 7 over all in IELTS and she appeared recently. So no document needed.

Thank you Destination and BHura!!!

Grats on your Grant!!! It totally AMAZING:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ksantosh7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, Guys

I am in desperate need of your expert advice.

As asked by my CO on 29 Oct, I mailed all the document to her because there were some issues with E-Visa portal.

Today I discovered that I forgot to send her my salary account bank statement, now I want to mail this to her.

Is it good to send this document to her without being asked for that ?

Please Advise.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I am in desperate need of your expert advice.
> 
> ...


ofcourse you can. dont fret. send it to her


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Quesion on Form 80 on behalf of a friend. 

Hi friends, one of my friends now required to upload Form 80 has this question. He has lived in various temporary residences in one country and for the PCC he has put his permanent residence and current residence and obtained the PCC fast (otherwise if you state each and every temporary residence they take ages as there would be noone to verify those). The PCC only states the current address and that the person is cleared of all criminal records during the past 10 years. However, in Form 80 apparently they ask for all the addresses a person has lived in during the past 10 years. He intends to disclose them all, as some of his documents carry those temporary addresses. So, will the Dept say in an external check verify all the addresses by calling and checking the addresses he filled in for PCC?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Quesion on Form 80 on behalf of a friend.
> 
> Hi friends, one of my friends now required to upload Form 80 has this question. He has lived in various temporary residences in one country and for the PCC he has put his permanent residence and current residence and obtained the PCC fast (otherwise if you state each and every temporary residence they take ages as there would be noone to verify those). The PCC only states the current address and that the person is cleared of all criminal records during the past 10 years. However, in Form 80 apparently they ask for all the addresses a person has lived in during the past 10 years. He intends to disclose them all, as some of his documents carry those temporary addresses. So, will the Dept say in an external check verify all the addresses by calling and checking the addresses he filled in for PCC?


No worries, no such thing will happen.
In the application it only asks for the latest address in each country, while in form 80 it asks for each and every address. I have disclosed about 13 addresses in form 80 and it did not cause any problems. No verification of the addresses and no problems with the PCCs.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> No worries, no such thing will happen.
> In the application it only asks for the latest address in each country, while in form 80 it asks for each and every address. I have disclosed about 13 addresses in form 80 and it did not cause any problems. No verification of the addresses and no problems with the PCCs.


Thanks a lot Anne...I will pass on the message to my friend..Yes I was thinking the same thing. Since they require a PCC for each country you lived in, I suppose how many addresses you lived in (for short durations) inside that country doesn't really matter. As the PCC anyway does the full check such as fingerprint, criminal records etc for the whole country database. Thanks again.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ksantosh7 said:


> Hi, Guys
> 
> I am in desperate need of your expert advice.
> 
> ...


Hi, yes please send it over...No need to worry...Since those were anyway asked by her once.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hi guys..

The off shore applicants whose medicals are done through paper based (manual)/not uploaded electronically, where is it sent to...to the CO itself or to some other department?

thanks


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats...


----------



## RAD519 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hi guys..
> 
> The off shore applicants whose medicals are done through paper based (manual)/not uploaded electronically, where is it sent to...to the CO itself or to some other department?
> 
> thanks


check this link for address to send the paper based health checks
Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results

Enjoy


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Any pakistanis out here please tell me from where have u translated birth certificate? Since immigration site ask a nati accredited or someone whos education and name, address, phone number should be written. My father translated from notary public but they dnt give any address or phone number on it though adovocate's seal is on it as a trye translation. Would that work? Please help.


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Guys......I am worrying about the acknowledgement...I have submitted 189 Visa on 19th nov but still waiting for ack....is anybody facing this kind of problem...or it's normal..Plz help me (Spcly senior expert)


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!
> 
> Anyone out here who applied for PCC at Pune, India Passport Office ??
> 
> I had applied/scheduled apptmt on 8th Oct but i am yet to receive my PCC.


I too applied at Pune, I got mine on the same day, but for my wife, they said it will be given after police enquiry.. its just a week now..
I would suggest you wait for once more week and may be visit your police station to see if they received the docs from PSK.


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Fly_aus....I am worrying about the acknowledgement...I have submitted 189 Visa on 19th nov but still waiting for ack...you also got after 2 weeks as I can see ur submission and ack date ?..or it's normal..Plz help me


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I too applied at Pune, I got mine on the same day, but for my wife, they said it will be given after police enquiry.. its just a week now..
> I would suggest you wait for once more week and may be visit your police station to see if they received the docs from PSK.


Hello Fly_aus....I am worrying about the acknowledgement...I have submitted 189 Visa on 19th nov but still waiting for ack...you also got after 2 weeks as I can see ur submission and ack date ?..or it's normal..Plz help me


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I too applied at Pune, I got mine on the same day, but for my wife, they said it will be given after police enquiry.. its just a week now..
> I would suggest you wait for once more week and may be visit your police station to see if they received the docs from PSK.


hi fly_aus
hasn't been CO allocated to ur case? 
i noticed that.. our timelines are 90% same


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have a question,

I had worked for 4 months in malaysia in 2010... Would i be required to submit PCC for this period??

Please advise...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello Fly_aus....I am worrying about the acknowledgement...I have submitted 189 Visa on 19th nov but still waiting for ack...you also got after 2 weeks as I can see ur submission and ack date ?..or it's normal..Plz help me



Hi Vismelbourne.. I went through this when I lodged my application. I got the ack only after 2 weeks. Nothing to worry.Wait for a few more days.. It will come through..


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello Fly_aus....I am worrying about the acknowledgement...I have submitted 189 Visa on 19th nov but still waiting for ack...you also got after 2 weeks as I can see ur submission and ack date ?..or it's normal..Plz help me


hi ,

me too . Don't worry . let us wait another week . if you don't receive , then send email to DIAC for clarification .


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> ...


Not required, as less than 12 months.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> hi fly_aus
> hasn't been CO allocated to ur case?
> i noticed that.. our timelines are 90% same


Hi Sreekanth.. I was almost abt to say the same thing as I noticed that.. yes our timelines are the same 

No CO yet. But i noticed one thing.. I had uploaded my India PCC on 28th Nov. When i checked the system today, I see that the PCC "Next Steps" for me alone has changed from "Recommended" to "Required". All the others are still in "Recommended", even for spouse and kid

Does that mean that I'm assigned a CO ? I'm yet to provide India PCC for spouse and the US FBI clearance. I have given all the other docs. But was holding on uploading the Payslips,Bank Stetements for previous employer, as I had the service letter with start and end dates and a reference stat declaration..I didnt want to unnecessarily give lot of docs and again attest and send more when asked.. No emails from them yet.

Does this mean I'm assigned a CO ? anyone any thoughts?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi Sreekanth.. I was almost abt to say the same thing as I noticed that.. yes our timelines are the same
> 
> No CO yet. But i noticed one thing.. I had uploaded my India PCC on 28th Nov. When i checked the system today, I see that the PCC "Next Steps" for me alone has changed from "Recommended" to "Required". All the others are still in "Recommended", even for spouse and kid
> 
> ...


Hey

For me all status changed to required as soon as I uploaded docs...
Co assignment can be confirmed only after we get mail


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Sorry if I have misread this thread but has anyone received an invitation that only submitted an EOI for a 190 after 1st July???


Hi,

I have the same question, I have raised an EOI on both 189 & 190 on 15/11 on skillselect. But, I have not sent any further documents and forms to the NSW for verification and acknowledgement as I felt that my 189 EOI should be invited in the next coming rounds in Dec/Jan. 

I would like to know if the system will select my 189 application if it is eligible by meeting all the criterion or do I have to withdraw the 190 and have only 189 on my EOI.

any suggestions pls

Thanks


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi Sreekanth.. I was almost abt to say the same thing as I noticed that.. yes our timelines are the same
> 
> No CO yet. But i noticed one thing.. I had uploaded my India PCC on 28th Nov. When i checked the system today, I see that the PCC "Next Steps" for me alone has changed from "Recommended" to "Required". All the others are still in "Recommended", even for spouse and kid
> 
> ...


Hi fly_aus
For me as soon as i uploaded the docs (including PCC) the status changed to "Required" from "Recommended " for me and secondary applicant as well.

I don't think the status of documents can be a sure indicator of CO assignment.
the only confirmations is mail from CO.

I have observed that, a member applied (189) on 30th-OCT-12 and he got CO on 12-NOV, his occupation was "medical lab technician " or something like that..

I think all IT occupation applicants will have to wait long than other occupations.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> ...


Pcc is only required if more than 12 mins r spent...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Thnk u so muchhhhh... herry82 & fly_aus.. Cheers...now I m bit relax


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> For me all status changed to required as soon as I uploaded docs...
> Co assignment can be confirmed only after we get mail


Hi getsetgo

did u had any statutory declarations for employment references OR all was on letter head (all previous employers).

I some how feel that those cases where Statutory declarations are not getting CO well in time...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Pcc is only required if more than 12 mins r spent...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hey Nav......................

I am scared now..........  you mean if i had spent more than 12 mins and i need a PCC...
Then i would be needing PCC from a lot countries...... as a result of vacations i had......

Or Is it 12 months u mean...

Please suggest buddy !!!

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hey Nav......................
> 
> I am scared now..........  you mean if i had spent more than 12 mins and i need a PCC...
> Then i would be needing PCC from a lot countries...... as a result of vacations i had......
> ...


Hey IPS
I like ur humor ..  

on a serious note.. of course it's 12 months ...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hey IPS
> I like ur humor ..
> 
> on a serious note.. of course it's 12 months ...


Thanks Mate,

Trying to make the mood light !! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

But thanks for confirming...........

:bathbaby::bathbaby:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> Trying to make the mood light !! :dance::dance::dance::dance:
> 
> ...


Mate... 
That was nice... 12 months... 
Thanks shree for pitching in...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

congratulations on your success...destinationaustralia


----------



## arjun0882 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi....congrats to all who have recieved the invite... 

As my skillset also falls under CSOL...i would need state sponsorship..VIC has my skillset listed..

Can anyone of you pls describe the process how you went about getting the sponsorship??...i m only finding information about the process if the skill is in SOL...but if your skill is in CSOL..i am not able to get a start????any help guys would be great!!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey destinationaustralia ,

Congrats :clap2::clap2:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

will join soon


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

arjun0882 said:


> Hi....congrats to all who have recieved the invite...
> 
> As my skillset also falls under CSOL...i would need state sponsorship..VIC has my skillset listed..
> 
> Can anyone of you pls describe the process how you went about getting the sponsorship??...i m only finding information about the process if the skill is in SOL...but if your skill is in CSOL..i am not able to get a start????any help guys would be great!!


From 1st Jul 12 it is CSOL Schedule 1 (for 189/190)and Schedule 2 (for 190 ie; State sponsored). See this http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf. All info you require on Vic SS can be found here https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> Got our Grant letter for 190 visa yesterday!!!!
> 
> We applied on 5th Sep 2012 (had NSW SS), Meds received 4th Oct 2012, My meds were referred 26th Oct 2012 and yesterday we got our Grant. How amazing is that!
> 
> Our CO was from Team 33 Brisbane.


Congratulations!!:clap2: Can you please share the CO initials please?

I guess you are all set now to board a lane: to Oz. Wish you lots of good luck and bright future in Oz.


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Destination,

Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2: I guess you got the grant in record time. All the best for your future.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

RAD519 said:


> check this link for address to send the paper based health checks
> Where to Send Australian Visa Medical Results
> 
> Enjoy


thanks..

I've read that some medicals get referred, how do we get to know this?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi getsetgo
> 
> did u had any statutory declarations for employment references OR all was on letter head (all previous employers).
> 
> I some how feel that those cases where Statutory declarations are not getting CO well in time...


My all documents were on letter head..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.

I have a couple of questions:

1) Some of my company docs are password protected. Is it ok if I share such documents as is and then provide the password to the CO?

2) What do we do for the original docs in pdf which are in black and white? Should we share it as is or can such docs be attested?

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


1.Get certified copies. don't give CO more work. 
2.Again,get certified.

Please refer to the attachment in the below link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-190-invitations-holders-273.html#post971406


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I had my form 16 password protected... I gave d password since it is not company confidential info...

What docs r black n white ..
My payslips were. B n w . I uploaded them as is...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


congrats dude..!
i still don't have a CO    damm!!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Congrats! Getting there...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


hey.. please share from which team ur CO belongs and has the status of documents already uploaded changed to "Received" ?


----------



## almosthere (Nov 28, 2012)

You can simply remove the password from the document (if pdf).. search online.. you can do the same in minutes and make your documents password free..



fly_aus said:


> Guys, Got my CO today.. Have been asked for some more docs including PCC for spouse.
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## almosthere (Nov 28, 2012)

Need quick help. While submitting my eVisa, I have mentioned my highest degree as Bachelor of Engineering. 
I have Masters in Business Administration but since ACS only validated and mentioned my Bachelors of Engineering in assessment inspite of the fact that I did mention to ACS about my Masters.
So, I didn't mention my Masters (as the highest degree) while submitting eVisa.
But in Form 80, there is a question about each year you spent in last 10 years. So, I have to mention about my masters. Will this create a conflict?
I have not claimed any point for the masters. So, will this be an issue, should i inform DIAC or wait for CO to ask for form 80 or proactively inform CO about the situation (when CO is assigned)


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

almosthere said:


> Need quick help. While submitting my eVisa, I have mentioned my highest degree as Bachelor of Engineering.
> I have Masters in Business Administration but since ACS only validated and mentioned my Bachelors of Engineering in assessment inspite of the fact that I did mention to ACS about my Masters.
> So, I didn't mention my Masters (as the highest degree) while submitting eVisa.
> But in Form 80, there is a question about each year you spent in last 10 years. So, I have to mention about my masters. Will this create a conflict?
> I have not claimed any point for the masters. So, will this be an issue, should i inform DIAC or wait for CO to ask for form 80 or proactively inform CO about the situation (when CO is assigned)


Don't worry about it. Wait to see whether the CO asks for form 80, and then just fill it out correctly including your MBA. If there is any problem your Co will get back to you & ask you to fill out form 1023.

Otherwise, if you feel more comfortable, just fill out the form right now & upload it. Either way, this should not cause any problems.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,

Should I write anything for Q 39 in from 80 because i'm not applying for a temp visa?

Your inputs are most welcomed 

Q39 - What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to
your time in Australia.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,On 27th i was 1st contacted by CO and checklist was mailed by her. I have uploaded all the docs as applicable and planning to do meds next week . Do i need to update or communicate CO of my status or just she will collect from portal login.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :

*It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


Hi 
That's exactly the words in my PCC as well..

by the way.. u have 75 Pts and still not invited?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> That's exactly the words in my PCC as well..
> 
> by the way.. u have 75 Pts and still not invited?


Thats the tough part mate...i had to go for VIC SS since my job code is not applicable for 189 sub class. And i am still waiting for the SS for the past 12 weeks now.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Thats the tough part mate...i had to go for VIC SS since my job code is not applicable for 189 sub class. And i am still waiting for the SS for the past 12 weeks now.


ah! ok ..
i wish u all the best and hope u get invitation soon..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,On 27th i was 1st contacted by CO and checklist was mailed by her. I have uploaded all the docs as applicable and planning to do meds next week . Do i need to update or communicate CO of my status or just she will collect from portal login.


Yup mate... Do send a mail to co... With the set of docs asked attached to the mail... N just let him know meds will be done next week..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,On 27th i was 1st contacted by CO and checklist was mailed by her. I have uploaded all the docs as applicable and planning to do meds next week . Do i need to update or communicate CO of my status or just she will collect from portal login.


Hey.. When did you apply for the visa? Just wanted to see the CO allocation timelines...


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Yup mate... Do send a mail to co... With the set of docs asked attached to the mail... N just let him know meds will be done next week..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks mate !


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Hey.. When did you apply for the visa? Just wanted to see the CO allocation timelines...


Was 10 days for me. Applied for 190 subclass


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Why didn't you completed your meds before CO assigned to u..i think by this time ur medicals are already update if have done it prior to CO assignment. ?


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Today i've just sent my last doc that is eng ability for spouse. Anyone can guest how long we will be granted?


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Today i've just sent my last doc that is eng ability for spouse. Anyone can guest how long we will be granted?


5 days


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> congrats dude..!
> i still don't have a CO    damm!!!


you will be getting soon.. they have neared our timeline


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

mja123 said:


> 5 days


Thank you. I hope the same thing but I see that many members here have been waiting for 2-3 weeks but there still no reply from CO. We just did med for 10 days so I'm not sure my CO recieved it or not.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> hey.. please share from which team ur CO belongs and has the status of documents already uploaded changed to "Received" ?


The team is team4/Adelaide.. the docs which are requested by them have been changed to "Requested". All others have been marked as "Not Required". probably because they already got them..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks who have ot their PCC done from India ....can you confirm whether the following text resembles what you have been issued :
> 
> *It is certified that there is no adverse information against xxxxx w/o yyyy, holder of Indian passport no. zzzz, issued at vvvv which would render her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for commonwealth of Australia.*


right!.. same was issued for me and from what I see, has been accepted by CO for me so far.. so you're good.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I got another question, please help out.

I have join my present employer 5 months back. My issue is - My designation on my offer letter is X and the job description/reference letter i took today from my employer has my designation as Y.

Can this be a problem??

Please advise.

IPS ~


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi,

anybody got acknowledgement email from DIAC applied on 19th nov 2012. ? I have not ? ANYBODY ???? 

CHEERS ,


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> anybody got acknowledgement email from DIAC applied on 19th nov 2012. ? I have not ? ANYBODY ????
> 
> CHEERS ,


Anyone from Delhi..can suggest which is the best hospital for meds..who don't delay in uploading reports..so that i don't to keep calling the hospital my meds report status...:spit:


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Anyone from Delhi..can suggest which is the best hospital for meds..who don't delay in uploading reports..so that i don't to keep calling the hospital my meds report status...:spit:


I called max med centre n they said they upload within 2 days time.

As For me,planning for other facility coz it's bit near to me


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

seniors and fellow mates,

Called the DIAC day before yesterday, they told that my case is assigned to team 33.

They dint share any further info like co name etc.

Irony is that I haven't received any communication regarding CO allotment via e-mail. They also told that the CO is doing initial assessment of my application.

What does this initial assessment mean?


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> seniors and fellow mates,
> 
> Called the DIAC day before yesterday, they told that my case is assigned to team 33.
> 
> ...


CO is reading your docs and checking for missing docs. He will contact you later when he knows what docs are missing and will then ask you for the missing docs.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

does that take 3 weeks for him to read those 


Getting worried as the days go by.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

naseefoz said:


> does that take 3 weeks for him to read those
> 
> 
> Getting worried as the days go by.


Yea - takes a long time because he reads them many many times. Apparently, more than 30 times  (that's what a friend who knows someone working at DIAC told me anyways).


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yea - takes a long time because he reads them many many times. Apparently, more than 30 times  (that's what a friend who knows someone working at DIAC told me anyways).


They prolly have short term memory loss problems...
cartoon illustration blowup


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> They prolly have short term memory loss problems...
> cartoon illustration blowup


haha...


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> anybody got acknowledgement email from DIAC applied on 19th nov 2012. ? I have not ? ANYBODY ????
> 
> CHEERS ,


Hi Harry,
I am in the same boat as you. I required acknowledgement letter to get the medicare benefits. My lawyer lodged 189 visa on 19th november but did not get the acknowledgement. I Sent an email to [email protected], but they told me that due to technical faults they were not able to send it. I requested my lawyer to get me some letter from DIAC which could prove that I can enrol for medicare. Yesterday, he recieved a letter (Medicare Letter) from DIAC. Now i will enrol for medicare next week.
Hope this will help you.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Sam/Folks,

Any idea how to apply for interim medicate using ack letter. Would appreciate if someone could post the procedure to apply the same ...... I am on bridging visa for almost a mnth but never thought of applying medicare

Thanks

Varun


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi Harry,
> I am in the same boat as you. I required acknowledgement letter to get the medicare benefits. My lawyer lodged 189 visa on 19th november but did not get the acknowledgement. I Sent an email to [email protected], but they told me that due to technical faults they were not able to send it. I requested my lawyer to get me some letter from DIAC which could prove that I can enrol for medicare. Yesterday, he recieved a letter (Medicare Letter) from DIAC. Now i will enrol for medicare next week.
> Hope this will help you.


hey sam, 

i sent the email regarding ackn letter to DIAC, But havent received anything...how do i get the medicare letter 

hope u can help

cheers
dee


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey sam,
> 
> i sent the email regarding ackn letter to DIAC, But havent received anything...how do i get the medicare letter
> 
> ...


I also tried myself first (by sending an email to DIAC), but did not get the response. I think I have been assigned a CO also, but I am not sure. As at the end of the letter I have Case Officer name, Team 04 GSM Adelaide. By the way the medicare letter which my agent forwarded me says :-

Dear XYZ
Medicare Letter
This letter confirms receipt of your application for aSkilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship on 19 November 2012.
This application is still under consideration by the department. Please note that the amount of time taken to finalise applications can vary significantly, depending on individual circumstances and visa requirements.

The application includes the following applicants:
Principal Applicant:
Name and DOB

Family Members:
Name and DOB


May be my lawyer asked the CO about the Medicare Letter.


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

sam18 said:


> I also tried myself first (by sending an email to DIAC), but did not get the response. I think I have been assigned a CO also, but I am not sure. As at the end of the letter I have Case Officer name, Team 04 GSM Adelaide. By the way the medicare letter which my agent forwarded me says :-
> 
> Dear XYZ
> Medicare Letter
> ...


thanks for that sam ....so i just give them a call and ask for the medicare letter or does ti work differently 

cheers


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

deearora said:


> thanks for that sam ....so i just give them a call and ask for the medicare letter or does ti work differently
> 
> cheers



See the attached file, hope you will get some help. Sent the email and tell them that its urgent for you to get a proof to get enrol for the Medicare.


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need to get the medical done for 189 visa in delhi. I called up the guys from Mad medcentre in Delhi. They told me to come with 2 photographs and passport and the TRn no. On asking them if I need to select their centre from the e visa site, they said no.

My question is do we need to select the medical centre from the e visa site from "Oraganize you health" link or no. This also require a couple of quesitons to be be answered such as 
No. of countries visited in last 5 years, question related to health etc.

Can any one from delhi, tell me which one of the two medical centres in delhi is good.

Also do we need to fill in the online information before we visit the medical centre.

cheers!


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have another question regarding FBI clarnace. Can we use a friends credit card for submitting the fee. If any one has done this before and got a positive assessment then pls. let me know.

Also what proof do I need to provide to DIAC so ensure them that I have applied to FBI clearnace.

Also how much extension they give as this process takes 2-2.5 months. Do the DIAC people wait for this period or is there any issue.


Second question is how much time it takes for PCC in Delhi. Do they give the PCC at passport seva kendra the same day.

Your help is highly appreciated.

cheers!!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

I have a couple of questions:

1) Do we need to print the form 80 out and fill it by hand and then scan it back? Or should we be typing it online? I see a place for signature, so kind of confused.

2) Is it required to send in the form 80 earlier, or should I send it along with all other docs requested by CO?

Please suggest..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Answers are below:

1. You can print the form 80 out and fill it by hand and then scan it back or type it online, print it and scan it back.

2. Either way is fine. That's up to you. Many people would wait for CO but I noticed that for those who have agents, some of their agents upload the form 80 before CO arrives - I guess the latter is just so that the CO would have as much info as you could possibly give him.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Answers are below:
> 
> 1. You can print the form 80 out and fill it by hand and then scan it back or type it online, print it and scan it back.
> 
> 2. Either way is fine. That's up to you. Many people would wait for CO but I noticed that for those who have agents, some of their agents upload the form 80 before CO arrives - I guess the latter is just so that the CO would have as much info as you could possibly give him.


I did the latter, saves you the pain of scanning 17 pages * number of forms


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Answers are below:
> 
> 1. You can print the form 80 out and fill it by hand and then scan it back or type it online, print it and scan it back.
> 
> 2. Either way is fine. That's up to you. Many people would wait for CO but I noticed that for those who have agents, some of their agents upload the form 80 before CO arrives - I guess the latter is just so that the CO would have as much info as you could possibly give him.


Thanks a lot for the info!!


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> I did the latter, saves you the pain of scanning 17 pages * number of forms


Yes, that's clever indeed! Form 80 in itself is a pain isn't it?? haha


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, that's clever indeed! Form 80 in itself is a pain isn't it?? haha


I Agree.. never thought that it would be an elaborate one.. 

Have a question guys.. on question #4 of form 80:

"Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?" Yes/No

I have never travelled to AUS and planning to use my current passport (which I gave in Qstn 1).

So what should I write Yes/No? The question is confusing..


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I Agree.. never thought that it would be an elaborate one..
> 
> Have a question guys.. on question #4 of form 80:
> 
> ...


Yes it's a bit confusing. I selected No and wrote 'Never travelled to aus'

I haven't submitted form 80 yet so not sure whether it's correct. maybe a senior expat can comment on this.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> I Agree.. never thought that it would be an elaborate one..
> 
> Have a question guys.. on question #4 of form 80:
> 
> ...


This question is intended for people who have travelled to Australia on some other Visa. So the answer should be 'No'.

Cheers!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to get the medical done for 189 visa in delhi. I called up the guys from Mad medcentre in Delhi. They told me to come with 2 photographs and passport and the TRn no. On asking them if I need to select their centre from the e visa site, they said no.
> 
> ...


Hi Friends..Can any one ans the question as i am also from Delhi and looking for your quick response...


----------



## irishshoegal (May 30, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> :cheer2::dance::humble: Got the Grant Today!!! I thank God and all of my fellow members. This Forum has been a great place. I wish a speedy grant for each and every one of you.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats well done


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should I write anything for Q 39 in from 80 because i'm not applying for a temp visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Spin...

did u do your meds through e health or paper based?

I did mine through paper based and it reached GH on 30/11 I guess...though did it on 17th Nov....


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

members I have submitted all the required docs requested by CO and medicals reached GH on 30th Nov as it was done through paper based and PCC reached to CO on 27th Nov.

The CO did not update evisa page as all these docs are still in requested or required status...I know sometimes they do not bother to update them though they have received them

So when can I expect to get a Grant...if anyone could guess.

Thanks....


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi Spin...
> 
> did u do your meds through e health or paper based?
> 
> I did mine through paper based and it reached GH on 30/11 I guess...though did it on 17th Nov....


I did through ehealth.

Btw how do you know your medicals reached on 30/11?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

irishshoegal said:


> Congrats well done


Thanks and all the best.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks. I'm offshore.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey mate, how did u cross off-shore Med hardle so fast.

Any tips for us?


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Uploading documents*

Hi Guys,

I have a weird question. I got 190 visa invitation. After making the visa payment thru skill select, We need to upload the scanned documents? If Yes I need to upload the scanned certified documents or the original documents? Please suggest

-Vikram


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a weird question. I got 190 visa invitation. After making the visa payment thru skill select, We need to upload the scanned documents? If Yes I need to upload the scanned certified documents or the original documents? Please suggest
> 
> -Vikram


hey, 

u can upload coloured scanned copies of original document without certifying them or if b&w they need to be certified.

cheers


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Harry,
I lodged my 189 VISA on 11th Nov and didn't get an acknowledgement till 23rd Nov. I called up DIAC and got to know that they have sent on 16th nov, but somehow missed. They told not to worry and will send it again.

On 27th Nov, I got my acknowledgement as well as CO assigned.

FYI for Others: CO from Adelaide (Team 2 Initials: TS)


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

deearora said:


> hey,
> 
> u can upload coloured scanned copies of original document without certifying them or if b&w they need to be certified.
> 
> cheers


Thank you deerora. I do have both color and BW. But as per your comment, I will upload the colored original ones. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

ANYONE WITH 1413 HOTEL / MOTEL MANAGER OCCUPATION application....kindly share


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

weStern australia sponsorship says to show sufficient fund for three months .....bUT NO AMOUNT SHOWN UNLIKE OTHER TERRITORIES.....cAN ANYONE CALRIFY HOW MUCH FUNDS WE ARE REQUIRED TO SHOW


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> Hi Harry,
> I lodged my 189 VISA on 11th Nov and didn't get an acknowledgement till 23rd Nov. I called up DIAC and got to know that they have sent on 16th nov, but somehow missed. They told not to worry and will send it again.
> 
> On 27th Nov, I got my acknowledgement as well as CO assigned.
> ...


hi ,

I got CO also on 29th nov. Visa applied on 17th Nov . i have not received any acknowledgement email . straight away CO allocated.

cheers ,


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> Hi Harry,
> I lodged my 189 VISA on 11th Nov and didn't get an acknowledgement till 23rd Nov. I called up DIAC and got to know that they have sent on 16th nov, but somehow missed. They told not to worry and will send it again.
> 
> On 27th Nov, I got my acknowledgement as well as CO assigned.
> ...




Cograts as CO assigned to you very quickly..only 16 days for CO..sounds good for rest of all.


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got CO also on 29th nov. Visa applied on 17th Nov . i have not received any acknowledgement email . straight away CO allocated.
> 
> cheers ,


hey harry 

thats a quick one, did ur doc status change to received, mine did but i havent received any acknowledgement mail or sorts.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

monty83 said:


> weStern australia sponsorship says to show sufficient fund for three months .....bUT NO AMOUNT SHOWN UNLIKE OTHER TERRITORIES.....cAN ANYONE CALRIFY HOW MUCH FUNDS WE ARE REQUIRED TO SHOW


not sure about WA..but for SA it's minimum of AUD 20000 for main Applicant and AUD 10000 for each Dependent


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey harry
> 
> thats a quick one, did ur doc status change to received, mine did but i havent received any acknowledgement mail or sorts.


conrates to as well.. can u pls share co initials...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I got CO also on 29th nov. Visa applied on 17th Nov . i have not received any acknowledgement email . straight away CO allocated.
> 
> cheers ,




sounds good harry..i am happy even people who applied after 15 now getting co, so did u got any email from CO or how u come to know that CO is assigned to u.. :clap2:


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> conrates to as well.. can u pls share co initials...


hey r 

sorry what i meant was i havent received any acknowledgment email, same as harry , only the doc stauts changed so i was thinking maybe i was assigned a CO 

I am so confused :/


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey r
> 
> sorry what i meant was i havent received any acknowledgment email, same as harry , only the doc stauts changed so i was thinking maybe i was assigned a CO
> 
> I am so confused :/



As per my experience doc change happen for many candidates but till now there is no CO..Please let us know in case u receive any email about CO..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can any one suggest is it mandatory to enroll online from our visa application schedule medicals or we can directly call up hospital and done medicals..pls suggest..


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> sounds good harry..i am happy even people who applied after 15 now getting co, so did u got any email from CO or how u come to know that CO is assigned to u.. :clap2:


hi ,

actually my agent has forwarded the CO email to me. however , another important point is , my agent has uploaded only very few documents due to DIAC website issues. Now , In my CO email , he asked almost most the documents for his review in addition, he asked to do medical & PCC. 

cheers ,


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, can you please provide inputs to the below questions:

1) question #11 of Form 80:

"Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel
documents not already shown at Question 1?" 

Does this mean we need to provide details of our old passports?

2) Should we upload the form 80 as is, in back and white after signing? or does the rule for color scan or certified copies is applicable to form #80? May be a weird question , but can you pls give your inputs?


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi andiamo
> 
> Basically when u complete and submit online medical questionnaire from evisa the corresponding clinic will get ur TRN number and they will be able to update ur medical reports which will then be accessed by AU immi Dept and then to CO .
> 
> ...


hi ,

my situation as follows , 


i want to do medical now. me & my wife staying in dubai & my son,he is in mumbai . shall we do medical here in dubai & my son in mumbai ? .what are the documents and forms do i need to take for medicals ? & my son age is 2.5 years.

cheers 

harry


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, can you please provide inputs to the below questions:
> 
> 1) question #11 of Form 80:
> 
> ...


(1) yes, list all passports that you have ever had (including old passports)
(2) just upload the form after siging it (without attestation) as it is an immigration form, and not an evidentiary doc.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys, need help on submitting docs to the CO over email.

I have close to 53 MB of files to be sent as requested by my CO and finding it pretty impossible to squeeze into a single email.

Guys who have done it in the past, would it be ok to send these docs over two separate emails ? Hope it acceptable. Kindly advise.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have just submitted my 189 VISA application. As soon as I submitted the VISA fees , I was redirected to a page to upload documents. In another 5-10 minutes I received a mail with subject as : <My name > IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received and with 2 attachments : "IMMI Visa Application Summary" and "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" . Does this mean I have got the acknowledgement for my application ? I have generally seen people getting in about 5-10 days.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys, need help on submitting docs to the CO over email.
> 
> I have close to 53 MB of files to be sent as requested by my CO and finding it pretty impossible to squeeze into a single email.
> 
> Guys who have done it in the past, would it be ok to send these docs over two separate emails ? Hope it acceptable. Kindly advise.


I reduced the doc size of my form 80 significantly by scanning with a lower resolution. You might want to try that for the Form 80. Other evidentiary docs (not forms), use normal resolution (default setting of scanner)


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I reduced the doc size of my form 80 significantly by scanning with a lower resolution. You might want to try that for the Form 80. Other evidentiary docs (not forms), use normal resolution (default setting of scanner)


one best way of reducing pdf file size is just to print scanned pdf file into PDF by any print to pdf software available online for free.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I did through ehealth.
> 
> Btw how do you know your medicals reached on 30/11?


The docs who did the meds sent the report via EMS and I kept tracking the mail through online.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> I reduced the doc size of my form 80 significantly by scanning with a lower resolution. You might want to try that for the Form 80. Other evidentiary docs (not forms), use normal resolution (default setting of scanner)


Thanks guys, tried these possibilities out and have exhausted my options of shrinking file sizes. Bank statements for work experience seem to be the killer.

Would there be issues in submitting docs over two separate emails ?

Also if I am not wrong there is a threshold of 100 mb while uploading files to the online visa appln.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Thanks guys, tried these possibilities out and have exhausted my options of shrinking file sizes. Bank statements for work experience seem to be the killer.
> 
> Would there be issues in submitting docs over two separate emails ?
> 
> Also if I am not wrong there is a threshold of 100 mb while uploading files to the online visa appln.


Don't know. But I know someone sent a zip file and that worked out quite well. Just try zipping them in a zip file and emailing the zip file to the co directly and sending him another 2nd email on the next day to ask him if he has been able to receive them properly and that you are just checking as the file size was so huge.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Don't know. But I know someone sent a zip file and that worked out quite well. Just try zipping them in a zip file and emailing the zip file to the co directly and sending him another 2nd email on the next day to ask him if he has been able to receive them properly and that you are just checking as the file size was so huge.


Ok, will try out. Thanks mate


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Sktoaustralia,
You will receive a separate acknowledgement in mail.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi harry,
congratulations.


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I am new to this forum, hope u guys will guide me with my query.
Today I am lodging my 189 VISA application. There is a doubt about the below point
"Does this applicant have national identity documents?" I have got an Indian voter ID and passport as ID proof from the govt of India. Can I select yes and provide the passport details?

Please advise.

Cheers,


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have question regarding FBI clarnace. Can we use a friends credit card for submitting the fee. If any one has done this before and got a positive assessment then pls. let me know.

Also what proof do I need to provide to DIAC so ensure them that I have applied to FBI clearnace.

Also how much extension they give as this process takes 2-2.5 months. Do the DIAC people wait for this period or is there any issue.


Second question is how much time it takes for PCC in Delhi. Do they give the PCC at passport seva kendra the same day.

Your help is highly appreciated.

cheers!!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just submitted my 189 VISA application. As soon as I submitted the VISA fees , I was redirected to a page to upload documents. In another 5-10 minutes I received a mail with subject as : <My name > IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received and with 2 attachments : "IMMI Visa Application Summary" and "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" . Does this mean I have got the acknowledgement for my application ? I have generally seen people getting in about 5-10 days.


Yes.

Cheers!


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Yes.
> 
> Cheers!


So it means within 5 weeks from today , I will be allocated a CO.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I want to apply for VISA this week... I have a question... I have clicked Apply VISA button.. filled in couple of pages.. I also got TRN number in mail..


Now i had saved the application and will continue with the application in 2-3 days.. Do I need to again open skill select and click apply visa ?

Or is there any other website where I can submit the TRN number and password ?


I am confused.. I do not want to click on Apply visa because I fear that it could generate another TRN number..

Could you all please guide ?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I want to apply for VISA this week... I have a question... I have clicked Apply VISA button.. filled in couple of pages.. I also got TRN number in mail..
> 
> Now i had saved the application and will continue with the application in 2-3 days.. Do I need to again open skill select and click apply visa ?
> 
> ...


After login with EOI number, follow "continue with saved app" link on right hand side.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have a query -

Is there a limit on size of EACH/SINGLE pdf which needs to be uploaded??
Can we mail any amount of data to CO?? Or is there a limit on the Amount of data to be sent to CO in e mail.

Ex - my total documents are not coming to 80 MB (i got 5 employers in 6 years so documentation is a lot). So is there a limit so as to how much data can i send over an e mail?? Or a limit as in how much data can be uploaded while filling??

Please suggest ASAP !!

IPS ~


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query -
> 
> ...


Well i will advice you to give cumulative docs. 
i.e merge one organisation stuff into one..a kinda batch file in pdf format. This will surely reduce size. I submitted all within 25 mb and 15-18 files


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

Applied for 189 Visa today!!!!! Awaiting CO:ranger:


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding FBI clarnace. Can we use a friends credit card for submitting the fee. If any one has done this before and got a positive assessment then pls. let me know.
> 
> ...


Yes you can use ur friend's cc for submitting the fee.
For providing the proof to DIAC, you can use the courier receipts/fees.
Extension is not an issue here, but you would need to intimate them with the receipts.

PCC in delhi is a 3-4 hours job and if police verification is already done on ur passport, you would get the PCC the same day.

Quest to you - When is ur CO assigned and from which team ?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi folks

I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-

CO from : Team 4, GSM Adelaide
Initials : VS

Requested Docs for Main Applicant : Form 80 , PCC ( Although i have uploaded it's again requested)

Requested Docs for Secondary Applicant: Form 80, Birth Certificate, English language requirement, PCC.

Status of documents had changed from "Required" to 'Not Required" for those which i have uploaded and accessed by CO , for other docs the status has changed to 'Requested'

Status of Medicals : not updated by CO (I mean whether it's referred or not)

guys, can u please tell us if i have to send a mail to ask for the status of medicals to co?

Thanks


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-
> 
> ...


 hi ,

how did you check the status of application . for me , i used my TRN & DOB& other details in the DIAC website ; but it shows " Temporarily service is not available " . Please advice .

cheers , 

harry


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> how did you check the status of application . for me , i used my TRN & DOB& other details in the DIAC website ; but it shows " Temporarily service is not available " . Please advice .
> 
> ...


Hi Harry
u have to use this link --> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

The one u are using is for subclass 175/176 (old ones)

pls update ur signature


----------



## vvprashanth (Feb 22, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-
> 
> ...


Cool.. Congratulations... Did u get an email or did u check in the evisa portal???

Where is my CO???? :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vvprashanth said:


> Cool.. Congratulations... Did u get an email or did u check in the evisa portal???
> 
> Where is my CO???? :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


I checked on eVisa portal to see that the status of uploaded docs had changed and at the same time i had already received mail from CO, which was later forwarded by my agent to me.

I am sure this week u will get CO.. be prepared with all the docs


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I am also T4, 

GH used to reply Med status (that was 1-month back), but i got a auto reply today that, Applicant need to contact CO for Med status (GH wont reply anymore). So i sent email to CO today, not sure if CO have access to this or if they will provide this info. Med situation is quite hazy now.

Other option is u could try calling GH, some people still calling them to get status of Med


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

thewall said:


> I am also T4,
> 
> GH used to reply Med status (that was 1-month back), but i got a auto reply today that, Applicant need to contact CO for Med status (GH wont reply anymore). So i sent email to CO today, not sure if CO have access to this or if they will provide this info. Med situation is quite hazy now.
> 
> Other option is u could try calling GH, some people still calling them to get status of Med


thanks thewall...
by the way ..has the status of other documents changed to 'MET' ..what s the current status ?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> thanks thewall...
> by the way ..has the status of other documents changed to 'MET' ..what s the current status ?



i havnt heard anyone in Skillselect getting MET status. Mine is exactly same as yours "Requested"/Received/Not Required.

Med had been changed to "Requested" since CO allocated. But I did my Med already before CO allocation & clinic had issues uploading, finally succeeded the same day CO was allocated


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

thewall said:


> i havnt heard anyone in Skillselect getting MET status. Mine is exactly same as yours "Requested"/Received/Not Required.
> 
> Med had been changed to "Requested" since CO allocated. But I did my Med already before CO allocation & clinic had issues uploading, finally succeeded the same day CO was allocated


Hi thewall,

did your "eividence of health" changed to requested? and CO asked to go for medicals in the eamil? My CO did not ask for the medicals and status is still "required". ( I assume they have reused my medicals done in july 12 for 475)
my CO is also T4 initials K and yours plz.

thanks 

bhura


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi thewall,
> 
> did your "eividence of health" changed to requested? and CO asked to go for medicals in the eamil? My CO did not ask for the medicals and status is still "required". ( I assume they have reused my medicals done in july 12 for 475)
> my CO is also T4 initials K and yours plz.
> ...


Nope Mine is diff but T4

Yes, my MED was changed to "Requested" - everything aligned as per "Required document.pdf checklist" sent in CO email the same day

I called clinic immidiately & discovered they had been unsuccessful for 4 days uploading my MED, but they confirmed the same day it was done successfully. 

Next day I checked with GH, & they reconfirmed they received my MED, only 1 applicant (secondary) Finalized and rest referred Oct31


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I am also T4,
> 
> GH used to reply Med status (that was 1-month back), but i got a auto reply today that, Applicant need to contact CO for Med status (GH wont reply anymore). So i sent email to CO today, not sure if CO have access to this or if they will provide this info. Med situation is quite hazy now.
> 
> Other option is u could try calling GH, some people still calling them to get status of Med


!
Wow Congratulations!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...

There is a questions which states that has my father worked in last 10 years, if yes provide information...

I need to know few things regarding the same..

Will the CO ask about the employment document for my father as well ? He does not have it... He lost the entire document folder during travel some years back.. and he has not been working since last 3-4 years...

If the CO does not ask for document for my father (dependent), are the dates to be mentioned in experience details need to be accurate ? He does not not even remember exact dates.. only months and year is what is coming to his mind.

Please suggest..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-
> 
> ...


Hi Sreekanth! congrats!. I can see that we have the same CO.. 
Well for MEds nothing was told to me.. but I think the doc status was changed to "Not Required".

I would recommend you email [email protected] .I had done that before the CO allocation and they gave me a reply the next day saying its complete and ready for CO review..

Getting ready with my docs now.. will be a couple of days until i finish them..


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi Sreekanth! congrats!. I can see that we have the same CO..
> Well for MEds nothing was told to me.. but I think the doc status was changed to "Not Required".
> 
> I would recommend you email [email protected] .I had done that before the CO allocation and they gave me a reply the next day saying its complete and ready for CO review..
> ...


thanks!!
i had mailed to health strategies and automated reply came in that read "for status of medicals results, contact CO only " 

so i guess..i will have to wait for CO to update..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> thanks!!
> i had mailed to health strategies and automated reply came in that read "for status of medicals results, contact CO only "
> 
> so i guess..i will have to wait for CO to update..


What I feel is that if she has requested PCC, then it would mean that MED information is there for her and she doesnt need it.so chill.. 

the golden rule is, if they need anything, they will surely ask you.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> What I feel is that if she has requested PCC, then it would mean that MED information is there for her and she doesnt need it.so chill..
> 
> the golden rule is, if they need anything, they will surely ask you.



how could u get MED finalized so quick. Could u share


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hello members.

We have done our medicals through paper based and it reached GH on 30th Nov.

The link for "organize your health examination" from application page have disappeared for the principal applicant and for secondary applicants it is still there.

What does this indicate. Anyone out there have any idea about this?

Thanks...


----------



## almosthere (Nov 28, 2012)

I have completed medicals for my and my wife from Sydney medibank. I used the forms 26 and 160 from the immigration website and didn't use the forms from the link in the eVisa for Organise health examination... does this mean that medicals are now paper based? Also, medibank guys noted down my home address.. so do I need to send the medicals to immigration once I receive them..or will they be uploaded online and I will have to simply keep the medical reports as a back up only with me... appreciate your help.. thanks


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hello members.
> 
> We have done our medicals through paper based and it reached GH on 30th Nov.
> 
> ...


I faced the same situation. When I called the clinic, they informed that the clearance from doctor has yet to come and did on same day. Once clearance is done, the link will disappear.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

almosthere said:


> I have completed medicals for my and my wife from Sydney medibank. I used the forms 26 and 160 from the immigration website and didn't use the forms from the link in the eVisa for Organise health examination... does this mean that medicals are now paper based? Also, medibank guys noted down my home address.. so do I need to send the medicals to immigration once I receive them..or will they be uploaded online and I will have to simply keep the medical reports as a back up only with me... appreciate your help.. thanks


I have got my medicals done for 457 VISA in Melbourne. They took my home address, however they have directly uploaded them. 
Even if they send to you also, you have to send to immigration without opening. This will be specified by the clinic once you get it.


----------



## almosthere (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for your response. Any idea how long does it take for them to upload the documents or how can I be sure that medicals are done successfully?

Also, all my documents in eVisa have changed to received state except Medicals... still in Recommended state.. does this mean my case is assigned to any team or will be assigned shortly...



jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I have got my medicals done for 457 VISA in Melbourne. They took my home address, however they have directly uploaded them.
> Even if they send to you also, you have to send to immigration without opening. This will be specified by the clinic once you get it.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

almosthere said:


> Thanks for your response. Any idea how long does it take for them to upload the documents or how can I be sure that medicals are done successfully?
> 
> Also, all my documents in eVisa have changed to received state except Medicals... still in Recommended state.. does this mean my case is assigned to any team or will be assigned shortly...


I have got mine uploaded in 3days, but it took around 2 weeks for my wife. Better to give a call to clinic to check. I didn't check my wife's earlier and once CO requested, immediately I called the clinic and got it done.

If the status is received, I believe that CO has been assigned and you will receive an email shortly. My docs status has changed to received after a CO allocation.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> thanks!!
> i had mailed to health strategies and automated reply came in that read "for status of medicals results, contact CO only "
> 
> so i guess..i will have to wait for CO to update..


Sreekanth,

Does everyone need to fill in Form 80 and submit during the Visa processing?

thanks!!!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Sreekanth,
> 
> Does everyone need to fill in Form 80 and submit during the Visa processing?
> 
> thanks!!!


yes..almost everyone needs to fill in Form 80.
i have seen only couple of cases where form 80 was not asked and that too for onshore applicants..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, I have a small question regarding Form 80...What if you don't have any details of a parent? For example, my parents divorced when I was 5 and I have no details of one parent...So, the questions ask for their current country of citizenship, other names so on. I have no idea about these things. Can I give a statutory declaration explaining it and skip those questions? please advice.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys, I have a small question regarding Form 80...What if you don't have any details of a parent? For example, my parents divorced when I was 5 and I have no details of one parent...So, the questions ask for their current country of citizenship, other names so on. I have no idea about these things. Can I give a statutory declaration explaining it and skip those questions? please advice.


I think it's sufficient to mention the details in last page of form 80 (Additional details page) . if they want more like a declaration..they will come back to u.

anyway these are just my thoughts...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I faced the same situation. When I called the clinic, they informed that the clearance from doctor has yet to come and did on same day. Once clearance is done, the link will disappear.


Thanks....

Now I can see that the link for another of my secondary applicant disappearing. 

Though the medicals and PCC status still says "requested"..I guess the CO is working on my case. Hopefully I will hear something from them soon..

Well Jagadeesh when was yours like this and did you get the Grant...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> Sreekanth,
> 
> Does everyone need to fill in Form 80 and submit during the Visa processing?
> 
> thanks!!!


most of them are asked form 80. And if applicants have traveled much out of country then definitey.

It was not asked for me, and i presume it might be coz neither I nor my spouse has traveled out of country.

i am an offshore applicant


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone...can all 189 applicants please update your status in below doc. This was created by senior expats but looks like it is not being updated for some time now. 

Please update this guys...so that we can keep track of the status. For people whose medicals are referred, you can update the same in the 'Further info' column...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> I think it's sufficient to mention the details in last page of form 80 (Additional details page) . if they want more like a declaration..they will come back to u.
> 
> anyway these are just my thoughts...


Thanks a lot...Yes, I will answer the questions I know, leave the rest blank and explain in additional details as to why I left them blank. Hope that would be ok.

Thanks for ur help!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

finaly done wid meds today in Delhi. I guess all done from my side. Finger crossed for final grant


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Folks 

I have doubt wist respect to PCC.
The attachment sent by CO has clearly started that

_"We have received a police clearance for Sreekanth
from India but no other police clearances have been received"_

But to my surprise CO has again asked PCC for me in the check list.
I have not stayed in any country for more than 12 months cumulatively.
I am not sure what should i send now, should i just re-send the same PCC?

Also please let me know if a PCC is requested for 2 countries will the CO
specifically ask for those 2 countries (PCC-UK, PCC-India ??) in the request check list sent by him/her?

Pls clarify! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> finaly done wid meds today in Delhi. I guess all done from my side. Finger crossed for final grant


Hi Arpit,

where did you get your meds done from? Also how long do they take and how do I take the appointment?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> where did you get your meds done from? Also how long do they take and how do I take the appointment?


mine was in Delhi ( Shanti niketan). It takes hour only. Well for apointment,just give then a call n check the availabilty.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


yes i had exactly same problem..
nothing to worry, once CO is assigned they will request all the documents of dependents. it's a known problem of eVisa


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...

There is a questions which states that has my father worked in last 10 years, if yes provide information...

I need to know few things regarding the same..

Will the CO ask about the employment document for my father as well ? He does not have it... He lost the entire document folder during travel some years back.. and he has not been working since last 3-4 years...

If the CO does not ask for document for my father (dependent), are the dates to be mentioned in experience details need to be accurate ? He does not not even remember exact dates.. only months and year is what is coming to his mind.

Please suggest..


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have doubt wist respect to PCC.
> The attachment sent by CO has clearly started that
> ...


I think you can resend it thought email, saying that you were not outside to any other country for > 12 months


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 13th Nov 2012 for 189.I did not get invitation on 3rd dec round. Can i expect on 17th dec?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> i had a problem...... i uploaded all my docs but when i am trying to upload docs of my wife or my kids... i am getting the msg FILES LIMIT REACHED. I had just uploaded 5 files with 7 mb space used. Does any1 getting the same problem. Pls guide what to do or give email Id of DIAC so that i can contact them


same problem here. i haven't uploaded any of my wife's documents due to that error. Wait for CO to be allocated and he will ask you send the docs while processing ur application.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

nowhere said:


> same problem here. i haven't uploaded any of my wife's documents due to that error. Wait for CO to be allocated and he will ask you send the docs while processing ur application.


Thanks for replying


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

barhes said:


> 1. Next week, they are going to give me that documents that they have in their records. one copy of contract for each controversial emloyment period and some reports about payment to me but they are not payslips, just only some internal reports as far as i found from my call to their accountant. by the way,i found some thing in my records, a statement from my university ( the story of this document is too long, and too difficult to explain it for my officer but i am gonna peresent it too 2. Co gave me 28 days....already 2 weeks is gone. i am going to translate these documents and i think i will send them by the end of this month. fingers crossed for the response of the officer. wish me luchk


Any update on your case? My case is the same as yours and since the CO was allocated on November 12, there has been no signal of bad thing. I provided my CO with all requested information on November 19 and today my CO said that our MED are still under assessment.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Now I can see that the link for another of my secondary applicant disappearing.
> 
> ...


Hi Nalpu, I am waiting for Indian PCC. Yesterday I uploaded and now waiting for Grant


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> Hi Nalpu, I am waiting for Indian PCC. Yesterday I uploaded and now waiting for Grant


Have you mailed/told your Co that it is uploaded....


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys...please update this spreadsheet as you proceed with your 189 application. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats Nav .......


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

varunynr said:


> Congrats Nav .......


Thanks Varun.... I'll be talking to you.... Coz now the main task is find job in Aus....


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
I emailed all the requested documents to CO on 28/11/2012, one week now and no response shall I call them or email CO to check whether he/she has received it?
thanks in advance.

Bhura


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi,
> I emailed all the requested documents to CO on 28/11/2012, one week now and no response shall I call them or email CO to check whether he/she has received it?
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Bhura


You can try to that... coz there were glitches in the system.... mails were being lost in between... I had also called to check this.....


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> You can try to that... coz there were glitches in the system.... mails were being lost in between... I had also called to check this.....


thanks Nav.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

i got PCC from malaysia embassy stated

"based on the statutory declaration by xxx on xxx with passport number xxx, the malaysian government finds him a person of good conduct" .. stamped and sealed.


is this acceptable by DIAC??


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

Need a quick help.
I have lodged my 189 VISA application on 3rd Dec from Australia. Any idea how long will it take to get the Bridging VISA A.
I'm curious about the VISA as I'm looking for a job change.

Thanks,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need a quick help.
> I have lodged my 189 VISA application on 3rd Dec from Australia. Any idea how long will it take to get the Bridging VISA A.
> ...


as soon as you will receive the ACK... which comes in a weeks time frame for people... Bridging visa is issued to a person..... application status also changes from received to in progress..


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> as soon as you will receive the ACK... which comes in a weeks time frame for people... Bridging visa is issued to a person..... application status also changes from received to in progress..


Thanks nav for ur quick reply..


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

anyone allocated to team 33 CO initial KD. I have not heard from my CO since day 1 when he/she requests for medical examination and PCC. I have confirmed with health strategies that DIAC has received my medical examination and I have uploaded plus emailed my CO the requested PCC. It has been a week since I submitted all the requested documents and I do not hear anything from my CO. 

Any advice what I should do? Wait patiently? or Call DIAC? or email them again. CO is not responding to any of my email.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...

There is a questions which states that has my father worked in last 10 years, if yes provide information...

I need to know few things regarding the same..

Will the CO ask about the employment document for my father as well ? He does not have it... He lost the entire document folder during travel some years back.. and he has not been working since last 3-4 years...

If the CO does not ask for document for my father (dependent), are the dates to be mentioned in experience details need to be accurate ? He does not not even remember exact dates.. only months and year is what is coming to his mind.

Please suggest..


----------



## ramkar4u (Dec 5, 2012)

*Help in Immigration*

Hello All,
I have moved to Australia on 457 Work visa and I am planning for applying PR. 
Before that I was told that ACS needs to be done and only after that I should be applying for PR.
I work in IT for the past 8+ yrs, but my qualification is Civil Engineering.
I see that there is RPL that needs to be done for applying ACS.
I am really confused as to what has to be done and how to proceed further.
My spouse also is into IT since 10 yrs and is from Computer Engineering.
We both have IELTS Scores as 6.5 each.
Can anyone please guide me in this process?
I am a bit confused.

Regards,
Ramakar


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

genezx said:


> anyone allocated to team 33 CO initial KD. I have not heard from my CO since day 1 when he/she requests for medical examination and PCC. I have confirmed with health strategies that DIAC has received my medical examination and I have uploaded plus emailed my CO the requested PCC. It has been a week since I submitted all the requested documents and I do not hear anything from my CO.
> 
> Any advice what I should do? Wait patiently? or Call DIAC? or email them again. CO is not responding to any of my email.


What date were you intimated for the requested docs from your CO?


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

amits said:


> What date were you intimated for the requested docs from your CO?


17 Nov


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

genezx said:


> 17 Nov


I would suggest you call your CO directly and ask for the acknowledgement and let you know if in case any other doc is required.

If nothing is required, I believe your grant should get to you in a week or max two.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

amits said:


> I would suggest you call your CO directly and ask for the acknowledgement and let you know if in case any other doc is required.
> 
> If nothing is required, I believe your grant should get to you in a week or max two.


thanks for your advice. I'll give em a call.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> i got PCC from malaysia embassy stated
> 
> "based on the statutory declaration by xxx on xxx with passport number xxx, the malaysian government finds him a person of good conduct" .. stamped and sealed.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. I used to have to get a M'sian PCC for one of my previous visas and it looked the same as yours (and was accepted by DIAC).


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

hey buddy, congrats for the visa

can u please tell, how much funds u have shown for SA nomination and in which form u have shown as i have to apply for the same within in a week. i am preparing myself for that.

It will be very helpful of u.

Regards




nav.mahajan said:


> as soon as you will receive the ACK... which comes in a weeks time frame for people... Bridging visa is issued to a person..... application status also changes from received to in progress..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> hey buddy, congrats for the visa
> 
> can u please tell, how much funds u have shown for SA nomination and in which form u have shown as i have to apply for the same within in a week. i am preparing myself for that.
> 
> ...


If i remember 35 k AUD cash and around 50K AUD as assets....


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, it is. I used to have to get a M'sian PCC for one of my previous visas and it looked the same as yours (and was accepted by DIAC).




Hi Immi888,

I uploaded my docs including form 80 on 28/11( requested by CO on 27/11), but still there is no response from CO, shall i call her or wait, kinldy suggest.

best regards


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks

how many dependant with u in your application?



nav.mahajan said:


> If i remember 35 k AUD cash and around 50K AUD as assets....


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Immi888,
> 
> I uploaded my docs including form 80 on 28/11( requested by CO on 27/11), but still there is no response from CO, shall i call her or wait, kinldy suggest.
> 
> best regards


Best to wait patiently unless you need to ask the co something. Whatever you do, don't rush the co, he may get suspicious unnecessarily.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Yes, it is. I used to have to get a M'sian PCC for one of my previous visas and it looked the same as yours (and was accepted by DIAC).


when was that?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> thanks
> 
> how many dependant with u in your application?


two


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone tell what does it mean by question 8 from form 80? This seems confusing to me ..

8: Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone obtained Malaysia PCC after july 2012?

i want to know the content of the pcc cert.

how is it different...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello Experts....Can any one please share the link from where i can download the form 80 and do i need to fill single form for me and my wife or need to fill different copies of it......


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

You need to fill different copies of it.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

ramkar4u said:


> Hello All,
> I have moved to Australia on 457 Work visa and I am planning for applying PR.
> Before that I was told that ACS needs to be done and only after that I should be applying for PR.
> I work in IT for the past 8+ yrs, but my qualification is Civil Engineering.
> ...


yes ACS (for IT prof) needs to be done before applying for PR. I would suggest you to apply with your wife as primary applicant as she is from IT background and has got relevant exp. This would save you from RPL. And you need to score atleast 7 in each section of IELTS if you want to accumulate 10 points and in case applying for State Sponsorship. gud luck...


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats jagadeesh.pilla!


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell what does it mean by question 8 from form 80? This seems confusing to me ..
> 
> 8: Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?


In case if you had any other official DOB, which is mentioned in an official doc. Some ppl will generally have a different DOB in records (like in passport or secondary school certificate) other than their original DOB and no need to mention it.

Simply answer NO to this ques.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

genezx said:


> Congrats jagadeesh.pilla!


Thanks!


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


Congrats dude!!

ur CO was from which team and initials please?


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey, congrates dear.

Can u please share your process timeline with visa class, occupation and points for the benefits of this forum guys.......





jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Immi888,
> 
> I uploaded my docs including form 80 on 28/11( requested by CO on 27/11), but still there is no response from CO, shall i call her or wait, kinldy suggest.
> 
> best regards


Bhura, mail CO telling that you have uploaded the required docs. It's better to mail the requested docs rather uploading.

Anyway no worries n no harm in mailing. It's just passing info. All the best!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


Congratulations mate!
Cheers


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


congrats buddy.. wish you good luck for the move.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hey, congrates dear.
> 
> Can u please share your process timeline with visa class, occupation and points for the benefits of this forum guys.......


I shared earlier and always happy to share again. 

EOI: 20-oct-2012
Invitation: 1-nov-2012
Ack n CO: 27-nov-2012
(upfront loaded all docs except Indian PCC)
PCC: 4-dec-2012
Grant: 5-dec-2012

Plz let me know in case of any other info required.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I shared earlier and always happy to share again.
> 
> EOI: 20-oct-2012
> Invitation: 1-nov-2012
> ...


Occupation: ACS Business Analyst
Points: 60


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Congrats dude!!
> 
> ur CO was from which team and initials please?


CO is from Adelaide team 2 n initials TS.


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I shared earlier and always happy to share again.
> 
> EOI: 20-oct-2012
> Invitation: 1-nov-2012
> ...


CONGRATS jagadeesh...

That was very fast...my invitation was also on 1st nov n applied on 3rd. hopefully I will see my grant soon...

Best of luck..


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

genezx said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> You need to fill different copies of it.


Thank you...:clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


congrats Jagadeesh...and can u pls share ur OC belong to which team..


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

genezx said:


> anyone allocated to team 33 CO initial KD. I have not heard from my CO since day 1 when he/she requests for medical examination and PCC. I have confirmed with health strategies that DIAC has received my medical examination and I have uploaded plus emailed my CO the requested PCC. It has been a week since I submitted all the requested documents and I do not hear anything from my CO.
> 
> Any advice what I should do? Wait patiently? or Call DIAC? or email them again. CO is not responding to any of my email.



Hi

I am here facing similar problem. My CO asked for wifes PCC and MEDS of 20 Nov. I have done MED on 29th Nov and the clinic send the reults on 4th Dec also uploaded the docs. Also emailed my CO (team 2) the docs on 30th Nov. But did not get any reply from him. can you pls let me know how you contacted health stategies regading MED. 

Thanks


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I shared earlier and always happy to share again.
> 
> EOI: 20-oct-2012
> Invitation: 1-nov-2012
> ...


Gr8 Congrats! :clap2: ...Can you update your details in the below spreadsheet please...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> ..... And it's done..... Finally got a grant ... CO is very fast.... Yesterday I uploaded my final doc and got a grant today..... Now excited on Plan B.


Heartiest congratulations for ur success! Could u pls advise from your experience for us what should we follow for the success and also appreciate if you share ur documents list.


----------



## likeaboss (Nov 26, 2012)

woohoo! visa granted today! 


here's our timeline:

16-AUG-2012 : IELTS
18-AUG-2012 : Vetassess Applied
03-OCT-2012 : Vetassess Successful
11-OCT-2012 : WA SS Applied
06-NOV-2012 : WA SS Successful
07-NOV-2012 : ITA
08-NOV-2012 : Lodged 190
12-NOV-2012 : Meds
14-NOV-2012 : DIAC Acknowledgement Mail
15-NOV-2012 : PCC
23-NOV-2012 : CO allocated (Team 33 Initials: LR)
29-NOV-2012 : Resent PCC via email
06-DEC-2012 : Grant


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> woohoo! visa granted today!
> 
> 
> here's our timeline:
> ...



Congrats buddy...wish you good luck for the move...have seen many forum members from team 33 getting grant lately... Team 2 please wake up...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello fellow forum members..


While filling the visa application, the system is asking for my dependents English Test language test details.

My parents have not given English Language test (IELTS), however they plane to give it next month. So can I mention no there and say that Yes they have functional english? and later on when case officer asks for English language proof, I would submit the IELTS test report...

Will that be fine ?

Also My father has visited Saudi Arabia for 3 years but he does not remember house number and street of his residence, He only remembers the locality name.

In the same way he visited Bahrain for 3 days for some official trip, again he does not remember the residence address for bahrain...

Again I am stuck with these road blocks, please suggest what to do ?

Should I wait for my parents to give IELST exam or should I choose to say that they have funtional english and submit the application, Later on if they clear IELTS i can submit test report or I can pay their addtional fee..? Please suggest...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello fellow forum members..
> 
> 
> While filling the visa application, the system is asking for my dependents English Test language test details.
> ...


hey

submit whatever documents u have now..
later when CO asks for ur parents functional english proof.. u can show the application receipt if the results are not out yet... and later upload the result..
if they clear IETLS nothing like it..
else, CO might ask u to pay additional fees...


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone think the CO are assigned according to the ANZCO?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> submit whatever documents u have now..
> later when CO asks for ur parents functional english proof.. u can show the application receipt if the results are not out yet... and later upload the result..
> ...


thanks getsetgo :clap2: i would actually fill the entire application again.. the visa application website still have issues... my application din't got saved...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HI Folks,

I have a query - 

I have filled all the details in the visa form on line. Now when and where do we attached our documents?? LIke salary slip etc etc etc..

As i am on the page where i got to pay 3060 AUD.

Please let me know when and where would i send my documents??

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> I have a query -
> 
> ...


U have to pay fees n afterwards u will get the attachment link to attach documents


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> U have to pay fees n afterwards u will get the attachment link to attach documents


Thanks for the info 

Any clue on how many files can be attached (in terms of size for entire application like 20 mb etc etc) and if space is less on which e mail id do i mail the authorities my remaining documents??



IPS~


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> woohoo! visa granted today!
> 
> 
> here's our timeline:
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> woohoo! visa granted today!
> 
> 
> here's our timeline:
> ...


Congrats Mate ....

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

:high5::high5::high5::high5:

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Any clue on how many files can be attached (in terms of size for entire application like 20 mb etc etc) and if space is less on which e mail id do i mail the authorities my remaining documents??
> 
> ...


Folks any idea on this??

Please suggest !!

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> Folks any idea on this??
> 
> Please suggest !!
> 
> IPS~


check this link --> _http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/general-skilled-migration-attachments.htm_


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> check this link --> _http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/general-skilled-migration-attachments.htm_


Thanks Mate..

This is really helpful...

IPS~


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All,

Is there anyway to update evisa details? 

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyway to update evisa details?
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the same thing. Please can someone suggest??

IPS~


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

what kind of Update?
If you want to iform them about name changed, passport changed and things like that there is Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.
For any other changes I think is best to inform your CO about them and if a form is needed to be filled up, he will probably sent it to you by name "Please fill in Form XXX" or something like that.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Any clue on how many files can be attached (in terms of size for entire application like 20 mb etc etc) and if space is less on which e mail id do i mail the authorities my remaining documents??
> 
> ...


i think 60 mb is the space u can make use of. but theres a problem with uploading of files. i attached my docs but unable to attach my spouse n kids docs. Error is Maximum files reached. I just uploaded 5 files only. I got the info that when CO is allocated he will ask for the docs and we had to mail him rest of the docs. Hey IPS u paid the fees did u got acknowledment letter from DIAC or not. I paid on 28 n still no Acknowledgement

Whats ur status on EOI after Paying Fees


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> woohoo! visa granted today!
> 
> 
> here's our timeline:
> ...


Congrats bro...

i had also WA SS and on the stage of getting CO.

When r u planning to move to WA and which suburb


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

fivetd said:


> what kind of Update?
> If you want to iform them about name changed, passport changed and things like that there is Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.
> For any other changes I think is best to inform your CO about them and if a form is needed to be filled up, he will probably sent it to you by name "Please fill in Form XXX" or something like that.


By mistake I selected No button for overseas experience. Still CO is not assigned to me, better to wait for CO. What is your suggestion?


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Guy when we should prepare PCC and do the medicals?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,I had my medicals 3 days back...and centre says they have sended the results.
Is there any link where i can check the status for this ?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi,I had my medicals 3 days back...and centre says they have sended the results.
> Is there any link where i can check the status for this ?


in eVisa if "organize health exams" link has disappeared then it means global Health has received ur results.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> in eVisa if "organize health exams" link has disappeared then it means global Health has received ur results.


mate..you right and it disappeared.What should be the further process...and how will i know the outcome.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> mate..you right and it disappeared.What should be the further process...and how will i know the outcome.


only ur CO can tell you the outcome of medicals.
earlier it seems global health would respond to the status of medicals to applicants but unfortunately they don't entertain now.
I did send a mail to global health asking for outcome and i got a reply saying "ask ur CO" 

and please update ur signature! Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> By mistake I selected No button for overseas experience. Still CO is not assigned to me, better to wait for CO. What is your suggestion?



Fill up and send Form 1023- Notification of incorrect answers- ASAP

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 2 questions 

1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? when we will get acknowledgment letter from DIAC as i paid fees on 28 nov012

2. when we do the medicals ? when will i get medicals for my spouse n kids after lodgment?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) after paying the money, my application is lodged? or just after attaching all documents it is assumed to be lodged? when we will get acknowledgment letter from DIAC as i paid fees on 28 nov012
> After payment application is considered to be lodged
> ...


Answered in blue


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> only ur CO can tell you the outcome of medicals.
> earlier it seems global health would respond to the status of medicals to applicants but unfortunately they don't entertain now.
> I did send a mail to global health asking for outcome and i got a reply saying "ask ur CO"
> 
> and please update ur signature! Thanks


thanks again! It may sound lame but how i do that..i can just mention details like below...

|DEV PROGG. | EOI SUBMITTED : 8 OCT (60PTS)| NSW SS APPLIED : 15 OCT | NSW INVITE : 24 OCT | VISA LODGED 17 Nov | CO : 27 Nov | MEDS COMPELETED : 4 Nov |


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> thanks again! It may sound lame but how i do that..i can just mention details like below...
> 
> |DEV PROGG. | EOI SUBMITTED : 8 OCT (60PTS)| NSW SS APPLIED : 15 OCT | NSW INVITE : 24 OCT | VISA LODGED 17 Nov | CO : 27 Nov | MEDS COMPELETED : 4 Nov |


From ur signature I see u applied to NSW for SS on 15 OCt ang got approval on 24 OCT. It's really so fast. Many of us applied in Oct but still dont get any respond from NSW....even Ack letter. Did u receive any ack letter and how did u receive approval letter?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> thanks again! It may sound lame but how i do that..i can just mention details like below...
> 
> |DEV PROGG. | EOI SUBMITTED : 8 OCT (60PTS)| NSW SS APPLIED : 15 OCT | NSW INVITE : 24 OCT | VISA LODGED 17 Nov | CO : 27 Nov | MEDS COMPELETED : 4 Nov |


Click on User CP, below the Home button, on the left hand side control panel you will see edit signature, click and enter your signature.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Guys just curious, do you get the e-mail and update on the skillselect page on the same day when you get a grant, or they send a mail after few days after the visa grant?


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Fill up and send Form 1023- Notification of incorrect answers- ASAP
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks!

Could please tell me reciepent email Id!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Click on User CP, below the Home button, on the left hand side control panel you will see edit signature, click and enter your signature.


updated... Thx !!


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> only ur CO can tell you the outcome of medicals.
> earlier it seems global health would respond to the status of medicals to applicants but unfortunately they don't entertain now.
> I did send a mail to global health asking for outcome and i got a reply saying "ask ur CO"
> 
> and please update ur signature! Thanks


hey sreekanth, 

two days ago i had the organise your health link, but it disappeared today, some almost all my documents show a recieved status except form 80, do u think i have a CO assigned

thanks for your help

cheers


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey sreekanth,
> 
> two days ago i had the organise your health link, but it disappeared today, some almost all my documents show a recieved status except form 80, do u think i have a CO assigned
> 
> ...


Hi
'Organize health' will disappear from eVisa once panel doctors uploads ur medicals reports and the same has been received by global health. This has nothing to do with CO allocation .

But if the status of documents uploaded has changed to 'Received' it's _*most likely*_ u have a CO but it's not 100% confirmed until u receive a mail from CO. Because what i have seen from this forum is that the status of documents and CO allocation is inconsistent with different applicants.

thanks


----------



## deearora (Nov 9, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> 'Organize health' will disappear from eVisa once panel doctors uploads ur medicals reports and the same has been received by global health. This has nothing to do with CO allocation .
> 
> But if the status of documents uploaded has changed to 'Received' it's _*most likely*_ u have a CO but it's not 100% confirmed until u receive a mail from CO. Because what i have seen from this forum is that the status of documents and CO allocation is inconsistent with different applicants.
> ...


its just because i did my visa meds even before i lodged my application...so was thinking..this waiting can do ur head in 

but thanks for your reply


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Very impressed with the responses and information available in this forum. I have lodged my Visa application on Dec 3rd. PCC is in-progress and i have to apply FBI clearance post that. Will get medicals don next week.

BTW, police verification completed yesterday and waiting for the report. Had to bribe the policeman with Rs 500.0 even after producing all the docs. He was frustrated for not fining any issues, so had given 500 (he doesn't look satisfied with that number though) so that he don't delay his enquiry or create unnecessary hurdles. 

Regarding Finger Prints, contacted truth labs (hyderabad), they quoted Rs 1685 and they will provide it in 1 hr. Cyberabad commissionarate office will charge 300 but they need PCC to be completed..so have to wait for 1 more week. Haven't decided on which one i want to go. BTW, can we get finger prints on normal printer paper (FBI card)?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Very impressed with the responses and information available in this forum. I have lodged my Visa application on Dec 3rd. PCC is in-progress and i have to apply FBI clearance post that. Will get medicals don next week.
> 
> ...


Normal printer paper is ok. And btw, I guess you are aware that FBI clearance currently takes 6 - 8 weeks?!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Anne. Yes, i am aware of the FBI PCC timelines after going through the various posts. I guess CO allocation will take another 4 weeks.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Thanks for the reply Anne. Yes, i am aware of the FBI PCC timelines after going through the various posts. I guess CO allocation will take another 4 weeks.


Haha, that was my thinking. When I applied it said 5 weeks for CO allocation and 5 weeks for FBI clearance, so I completed both at the same time. Obviously I have a CO for almost 1 month now and am still waiting for the FBI clearance...


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I got a CO allocated today - Adelaide Team2. 

He's requested for Evidence of PF and other work experience related letters. 
For Evidence of Employee PF what kind of documents are required??


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I got a CO allocated today - Adelaide Team2.
> 
> He's requested for Evidence of PF and other work experience related letters.
> For Evidence of Employee PF what kind of documents are required??


for evidence of PF u can give the statement from PF office which will have details like how much money is credited to ur PF account every month. 

I have not provided any PF statement and my CO did not ask it.. may be he will request later.

and what other documents are requested for work experience, can u specify it?

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I got a CO allocated today - Adelaide Team2.
> 
> He's requested for Evidence of PF and other work experience related letters.
> For Evidence of Employee PF what kind of documents are required??


PF Balance/Withdrawl statement that is given by employer at the end of the ifnancial year

or it could be PF Transfer to another account (change of employer)


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd withdrew my PF when I left my previous company and the same is now credited to my account, I'm not sure if i'll be able to get the report from there. Currently I guess PF site is updated till March2011 only. Not sure if it would be a mandatory thing to submit.

Other docs requested for last 4 years period - 

1. Pay Slips (see below – no more than 4 for each year)
2. Bank Statements showing EFT of wages to a bank account (please highlight the wage transfers)
(No more than 4 examples for each year requested)
3. Evidence of Employee Provident Fund.
4. Taxation Assessments / Documents or Evidence tax has been paid from Indian Tax Authorities
- Form 16 and form 12.
I require a copy of work contracts/appointment letter/promotion letters/wage reviews.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I'd withdrew my PF when I left my previous company and the same is now credited to my account, I'm not sure if i'll be able to get the report from there. Currently I guess PF site is updated till March2011 only. Not sure if it would be a mandatory thing to submit.
> 
> Other docs requested for last 4 years period -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
can i know how many years of experience are u claiming?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

My total experience is 6 years, but they've asked for information from 2009.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys,

Its been a week since I submitted docs requested by my CO, have also sent follow up emails requesting receipt of my email. Unfortunately have'nt got to hear anything yet.

How long does it generally take to finalize the docs and is it recommendable to call the DIAC team and follow up on the status ? 

Just want to ensure there is no miscommunication and the CO is waiting eternally for the docs 

Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its been a week since I submitted docs requested by my CO, have also sent follow up emails requesting receipt of my email. Unfortunately have'nt got to hear anything yet.
> 
> ...


Same situation for me as well. Do they send us a confirmation email stating they received our email?


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

deearora said:


> hey sreekanth,
> 
> two days ago i had the organise your health link, but it disappeared today, some almost all my documents show a recieved status except form 80, do u think i have a CO assigned
> 
> ...


hi ,

I want to check my status of visa . My agent forwarded CO email as well TRN No. I have been trying for more than 7 days to check the status by using TRN no . but always Department of Immigration & Citizenship online status says "this service is temporary unavailable.".
how do you check the status ? 

please advice ?

cheers ,


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> My total experience is 6 years, but they've asked for information from 2009.



As per Diac's booklet 6, to claim oversees employmet points,see page 21 of this book, where it has mentioned the following:

1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the required period. Employment references must:
• be written on the ofﬁcial letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;

• the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;

• the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;

• the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;

• the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, main duties undertaken and the salary earned 
– positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research ofﬁ cer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and

• a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.

2. For you to receive these points, documentary evidence should be included with your application.

3. Your relevant Assessing Authority may also be able to provide an opinion on your employment 


Guys pls. advise me if there is a gap in my understanding:

If i cover point 1, 3 and for point 2, if I show offer letter, contract letter as documentary evidence and some payslip that i have of current job (here noting is specified like one must show payslips/statement/tax....), it will be enough to satisfy co. Of course I understand it depends on CO, but on the other hand CO should understand the limitations of applicant as if one has more years employment history, may could not store all paystabs for all the years. In addition, if CO has doubt,s/he can investigate.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I want to check my status of visa . My agent forwarded CO email as well TRN No. I have been trying for more than 7 days to check the status by using TRN no . but always Department of Immigration & Citizenship online status says "this service is temporary unavailable.".
> how do you check the status ?
> ...


hey u have to use this link -- > _https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login_

the one u are using is for old visas (175/176) ..


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I want to check my status of visa . My agent forwarded CO email as well TRN No. I have been trying for more than 7 days to check the status by using TRN no . but always Department of Immigration & Citizenship online status says "this service is temporary unavailable.".
> how do you check the status ?
> ...


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


are u checking the correct link?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> As per Diac's booklet 6, to claim oversees employmet points,see page 21 of this book, where it has mentioned the following:
> 
> 1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the required period. Employment references must:
> • be written on the ofﬁcial letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
> ...



for my first 2 years of employment i do not have a single payslip.
i had all the tax documents.

also, i had a mail communication with HR, wherein i had requested for payslips and HR had replied saying they will not be able to provide it.

CO did not ask for more... i didnt have bank statements either


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its been a week since I submitted docs requested by my CO, have also sent follow up emails requesting receipt of my email. Unfortunately have'nt got to hear anything yet.
> 
> ...


Same case here, I uploaded and emailed docs to CO on 28th nov but still there is no response, sent a reminder mail yesterday as it is more than a week. I hope everything is goin well.

by the way who is your CO mine is T4



you can wait 2-3 days and then can give them a call thats what i am thniking too.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> 
> are u checking the correct link?




yes that is correct link.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

want to Opt out my agent services and want to do evrything myself beacuse already they delayed my assessment process and finally my letter nvr reached thier office. Now on 20th november they said they applied for re-issu and they sent me the email only that they have applied again... but today i called up to check vetassess thy said thy have not rcvd. any reissue request in my case till today,,this is really not accpetable they are so careless....
Kindly asist me how can i opt out now and what will the effect...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> for my first 2 years of employment i do not have a single payslip.
> i had all the tax documents.
> 
> also, i had a mail communication with HR, wherein i had requested for payslips and HR had replied saying they will not be able to provide it.
> ...


Dear getsetgo,


I have a query, please help to answer.

I had shared this info on this thread that i have not included 3.5 months of Malaysian exp in ACS, EOI and SA SS application. Now when i am filling visa, i will make sure my DIAC visa aplication is same as EOI.

But in Form 80 should i mention my 3.5 months of malaysia exp and also give reason that this work was not closely related to my occupation so i had not included it?? And also i will give my address where i had stayed in Malaysia (as there is a section which asks to fill info where all out of india i had stayed). I will mention reason clearly for not showing this exp.

Would this have any negative impact?? Or can there be any problem??

Also is FORM 80 a mandate ??

Please help to answer.

IPS~


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dear getsetgo,
> 
> 
> I have a query, please help to answer.
> ...



from 80 is not a mandate....
and since u havent claimed points in eoi it should not have any adverse effects either.... but i would suggest confirm it with few more seniors....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> for my first 2 years of employment i do not have a single payslip.
> i had all the tax documents.
> 
> also, i had a mail communication with HR, wherein i had requested for payslips and HR had replied saying they will not be able to provide it.
> ...


Hello getsetgo.. how's it going on?
Any updates from your CO ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

IPS said:


> Dear getsetgo,
> 
> 
> I have a query, please help to answer.
> ...


Dear Senior Expats,

Please help to guide on this...

Thanks in advance

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I'd withdrew my PF when I left my previous company and the same is now credited to my account, I'm not sure if i'll be able to get the report from there. Currently I guess PF site is updated till March2011 only. Not sure if it would be a mandatory thing to submit.
> 
> Other docs requested for last 4 years period -
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did CO request for all these documents?? How would you be sending them? I mean the files are quite large in size so do we need to mail in such cases??

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> from 80 is not a mandate....
> and since u havent claimed points in eoi it should not have any adverse effects either.... but i would suggest confirm it with few more seniors....


Thanks getsetgo,

Senior's & :mod: please suggest!!

IPS~


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hello getsetgo.. how's it going on?
> Any updates from your CO ?


hey

i am still waiting for partner pcc... i had mailed my CO asking for medical updates?
she said she has received them and will mail me when finalized.
she said please send PCC asap.

i will be getting the pcc next week..

so lets see what happens next

whats up with u


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> hey u have to use this link -- > _https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login_
> 
> the one u are using is for old visas (175/176) ..


hi ,

but it is asking password . i don't know the password. i only know the TRN No . 

please advice . 

cheers


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> but it is asking password . i don't know the password. i only know the TRN No .
> 
> ...


ask your agent to provide the password.. ur agent would be having it


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Jagadeesh...

when your "organise your health examination" link disappeared, after how long did u get your grant.

mine disappeared on tuesday but no update yet...

Thanks.


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Appliaction Status*

Hi All,

I got an invitation for 189 and I applied on 22 November and got Ack on 28. Today my application status has been changed to Application Received. before that it was in progress. What does it mean?


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Jagdish,

Thanks for valuable information. Plz let me know where your medical was done, how many family members u were and what was the process time of medical done and what was the cost of medical u've incurred ....!

Regards







jagadeesh.pilla said:


> I shared earlier and always happy to share again.
> 
> EOI: 20-oct-2012
> Invitation: 1-nov-2012
> ...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hey Jagdish,
> 
> Thanks for valuable information. Plz let me know where your medical was done, how many family members u were and what was the process time of medical done and what was the cost of medical u've incurred ....!
> 
> Regards


Even i wanted to know the cost of Med's 

IPS~


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

In Mumbai, the clinic said they would take 1800 for the medicals.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> In Mumbai, the clinic said they would take 1800 for the medicals.


in bangalore it's 3500/- per person.. really looting off money for simple examination.


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Kavita, is it (1800) per member or for whole family ? how many members are there in your application?

Regards



kavitapatel said:


> In Mumbai, the clinic said they would take 1800 for the medicals.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Per applicant cost is Rs. 1800 in Mumbai.

3500 is really too much.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

showib49 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invitation for 189 and I applied on 22 November and got Ack on 28. Today my application status has been changed to Application Received. before that it was in progress. What does it mean?


Something wrong with this. Even in my login the status was in progress and now changed to Application received.I can't see any file which i uploaded. Nightmare...Do i need to upload again ???


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Something wrong with this. Even in my login the status was in progress and now changed to Application received.I can't see any file which i uploaded. Nightmare...Do i need to upload again ???



Hi
They eVisa system is not responding corrrectly today..(i am not able to login at all)
don't upload again.. otherwise u will have the same document twice once the system is back to normal.
I did the same mistake and i uploaded IELTS report thrice as i did not see the documents that i uploaded earlier. when system is back to normal i found IELTS report 3 times

and regarding the status being changed to 'Received" it's indication of nothing but a buggy eVisa system.. because i faced similar problem too


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> They eVisa system is not responding corrrectly today..(i am not able to login at all)
> don't upload again.. otherwise u will have the same document twice once the system is back to normal.
> I did the same mistake and i uploaded IELTS report thrice as i did not see the documents that i uploaded earlier. when system is back to normal i found IELTS report 3 times
> ...


Were u able to delete the duplicate documents??

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I'd withdrew my PF when I left my previous company and the same is now credited to my account, I'm not sure if i'll be able to get the report from there. Currently I guess PF site is updated till March2011 only. Not sure if it would be a mandatory thing to submit.
> 
> Other docs requested for last 4 years period -
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did CO request for all these documents?? How would you be sending them? I mean the files are quite large in size so do we need to mail in such cases??

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> in bangalore it's 3500/- per person.. really looting off money for simple examination.


Any idea how much this would cost in delhi??

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> Were u able to delete the duplicate documents??
> 
> IPS~


No you can't delete any document that was uploaded ..
btw haven't u applied yet?

i have no idea how much it costs for medicals in delhi.. u can call up and ask them.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> No you can't delete any document that was uploaded ..
> btw haven't u applied yet?


I am about to pay the money... My phone has no battery so i cant get the OTP for making a Credit Card Transaction... Would be making payment using the emailing option for Credit Card in some time today.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> No you can't delete any document that was uploaded ..
> btw haven't u applied yet?
> 
> i have no idea how much it costs for medicals in delhi.. u can call up and ask them.


Can you tell me - the appointment to get the meds depends on us like what ever date we choose or its dependant on the clinic we are going to.

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> Can you tell me - the appointment to get the meds depends on us like what ever date we choose or its dependant on the clinic we are going to.
> 
> IPS~


it's dependent on the availability of panel physician in the clinic.

are u applying thru agent or individual?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah would have to mail him the details. As online application would allow only 1 file to be uploaded.



IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did CO request for all these documents?? How would you be sending them? I mean the files are quite large in size so do we need to mail in such cases??
> 
> IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> it's dependent on the availability of panel physician in the clinic.
> 
> are u applying thru agent or individual?


Agent

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Yeah would have to mail him the details. As online application would allow only 1 file to be uploaded.


Thanks , i was also thinking did you NOT attach all these documents when you had filled??

IPS~


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I had called up the clinic and took an appointment according to my convenience, and easily got the slot. Depends on clinic to clinic I guess.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, can we pay the visa fee by bank draft? and does the bank draft has to be from your own account? I have heard you can pay by other people's credit card. So similarly, can we issue a draft from someone's account? (say a family/friend etc)


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi, can we pay the visa fee by bank draft? and does the bank draft has to be from your own account? I have heard you can pay by other people's credit card. So similarly, can we issue a draft from someone's account? (say a family/friend etc)


nope.. the only option available is credit card..


----------



## Franconian (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi folks, 

I just read here that the 190 visa grant took only about a month for some people here. I just received my invitation in Skillselect and will lodge soon. I hope it will be similar for me. 

Congratulations to all successful ones!

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Franconian said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just read here that the 190 visa grant took only about a month for some people here. I just received my invitation in Skillselect and will lodge soon. I hope it will be similar for me.
> 
> ...


Congrats & Good Luck Mate !!

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friend i think there is something wrong with with my account.. i logged on to my account 3 days then i can see all attachments were their along with my wife document.. i just logged in using my TRN number and all attachments are missing...i don't what to do now...Can any one please suggest me on this....i logged in today to schedule meds but Schedule medicals tab is disappeared..now i am worried about this...


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friend i think there is something wrong with with my account.. i logged on to my account 3 days then i can see all attachments were their along with my wife document.. i just logged in using my TRN number and all attachments are missing...i don't what to do now...Can any one please suggest me on this....i logged in today to schedule meds but Schedule medicals tab is disappeared..now i am worried about this...


Hey,
I have exactly the same problem in e-visa. I loged in in my application and all the attachments are missing. I think there is a problem with their system. Just have a patience and everything will be back to normal.

Cheers


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

My agent lodged the application today.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> As per Diac's booklet 6, to claim oversees employmet points,see page 21 of this book, where it has mentioned the following:
> 
> 1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the required period. Employment references must:
> • be written on the ofﬁcial letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
> ...


Thanks getsetgo for sharing ur experience. 

expecting more positive response from others as it is a common issue an d help many of us to clear doubts.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

I am also in the waiting list now. Applied Visa 5 mins back.

Thanks a lot for all the help to all the forum members. 

Now time to ray:

IPS~


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.

I need to thank for the person who created the thread and everybody who shared their views & experience. Thses threads were so useful since I didn't get any consultation from agents.

Just need to say newbees to read through first pages before posting your questions. Otherwise the thread will be mess up. Anyway all the best for everybody who are waiting.

EOI lodged 01/07/2012
Applied 20/09/2012
Granted 06/12/2012

190 WA sponsorship : Assessed by Team 33.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

Good News :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Congrats - :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.
> 
> ...



Congrates Prabhashaki on ur grant..best of luck for future....:clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am also in the waiting list now. Applied Visa 5 mins back.
> 
> ...


Do tell when u get acknowledgment letter IPS, as me still waiting for it


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Do tell when u get acknowledgment letter IPS, as me still waiting for it


Hey Mate,

Just a suggestion have Sig it will help other see ur info too. BTW - which state u heading and which visa is it? Also what are ur dates??

IPS~


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> mine was in Delhi ( Shanti niketan). It takes hour only. Well for apointment,just give then a call n check the availabilty.



Thanks Arpit. I have taken the appointment. What all do I need to take apart from passport copy, passport size pics 2 , and the referral letter ? Also do we need to go empty stomach with just water ( to do ultrasound ? ) ? 

What all tests are done?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi spin.. 
Good to see your Timelines as well, is there something pending on your side or just waiting for the light to go green  ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats..


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi spin..
> Good to see your Timelines as well, is there something pending on your side or just waiting for the light to go green  ?


Everything submitted a week ago. Now waiting for the light to go green.. :couch2:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Form 160, Question 10*

Booked appointment for medicals. They have asked me to fill Form 160 and 26. What should we fill for question 10?

Have you lodged a visa application? if Yes, then at which office?

Since we lodged through eVisa, what should be the answer?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I want to check my status of visa . My agent forwarded CO email as well TRN No. I have been trying for more than 7 days to check the status by using TRN no . but always Department of Immigration & Citizenship online status says "this service is temporary unavailable.".
> how do you check the status ?
> ...


use the below URL to login, get the password from your agent..

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Thanks Arpit. I have taken the appointment. What all do I need to take apart from passport copy, passport size pics 2 , and the referral letter ? Also do we need to go empty stomach with just water ( to do ultrasound ? ) ?
> 
> What all tests are done?


original passport too...rest is fine...and you dont need to.go empty


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Prabhashaki said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is to let you know that I was granted visa yesterday.
> 
> ...



Congrats Prabhasaki
Did they mentioned any timeline for entry into aus?


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hey,
> I have exactly the same problem in e-visa. I loged in in my application and all the attachments are missing. I think there is a problem with their system. Just have a patience and everything will be back to normal.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
I also have the same problem. E-visa isn't showing anything at all, my status changed to application received. Even worse, I went to get my medicals done and the doctor couldn't access my case using the TRN number.

Hopefully everything will be back to normal on monday

Keep us updated if it's workinf for you.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I got a CO allocated today - Adelaide Team2.
> 
> He's requested for Evidence of PF and other work experience related letters.
> For Evidence of Employee PF what kind of documents are required??


Hi Kavita,
I have also been allocated Team 2 Adelaide, can you please share your CO initials?,
Thanks.


----------



## fatemaster (Dec 7, 2012)

HI Chandu, you got invite on 3rd Dec round?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

fatemaster said:


> HI Chandu, you got invite on 3rd Dec round?


Yes


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Jagadeesh...
> 
> when your "organise your health examination" link disappeared, after how long did u get your grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Nalpu,
3 days after medicals, link is disappeared. I waited for my Indian PCC, to get grant.


----------



## jagadeesh.pilla (Nov 5, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hey Jagdish,
> 
> Thanks for valuable information. Plz let me know where your medical was done, how many family members u were and what was the process time of medical done and what was the cost of medical u've incurred ....!
> 
> Regards


Hi noninoni, 
I have got medicals done in Bangalore fortis. 2 family members. Cost is 3000 per person. 
Processing time is 5 days, however I got mine uploaded in 3 days.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

My documents came back online too....


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends i am still not able to schedule meds..when i click on the link it give Apache Tomcat Service error..anyone else getting same error message.......


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*Application Status*

Other than the following url, is there a place where you guys are checking for the progress / status of your application ?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Share if any please


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i am still not able to schedule meds..when i click on the link it give Apache Tomcat Service error..anyone else getting same error message.......


wait for your CO allocation and you can ask for your HAP id, or you can call up the clinic and book an appointment with your TRN number if they have your name in the system ( I am not sure if all the clinic does that).


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Other than the following url, is there a place where you guys are checking for the progress / status of your application ?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Share if any please


i can't find any other link then the one you mentioned...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

jagadeesh.pilla said:


> Hi Nalpu,
> 3 days after medicals, link is disappeared. I waited for my Indian PCC, to get grant.


Hi Jagadeesh...

Thanks...


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all,
New here. I'm an electronics engineer by profession. Just submitted my Visa application today for subclass 189. From Malaysia. Got a couple of questions:

1. Medical examination: Is there a list of "approved" clinics or hospitals in my home country that I can perform this?
2. There's a link to submit supporting documents by irshad2005. I saw there's a need for wife's IELTS. Is that needed now or before the 60 days expiry? When i submitted, I did not claim points for my wife.

Thanks!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Hi all,
> New here. I'm an electronics engineer by profession. Just submitted my Visa application today for subclass 189. From Malaysia. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Medical examination: Is there a list of "approved" clinics or hospitals in my home country that I can perform this?
> ...


1. *Here*

2. Docs can be uploaded anytime after u have TRN (ie. applied for VISA)


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Hi all,
> New here. I'm an electronics engineer by profession. Just submitted my Visa application today for subclass 189. From Malaysia. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Medical examination: Is there a list of "approved" clinics or hospitals in my home country that I can perform this?
> ...


1. For every country, Diac has listed doctors panel from whom med to be done. search diac web site or google doctor panel australia for ur country.

2. Here ur wife's need IELTS score of overall 4.5 though u dont claim her points. Alternatively u can show that ur wife has studied in english medium showing a letter from university of medium of instruction. U can upload this requirement right now or wait until ur CO ask for it


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Hi all,
> New here. I'm an electronics engineer by profession. Just submitted my Visa application today for subclass 189. From Malaysia. Got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Medical examination: Is there a list of "approved" clinics or hospitals in my home country that I can perform this?
> ...


you should be able to find the list of panel doctors here 
Contact Us

if you are not claiming partner's points then you just have to prove that dependents have functional english and you can use various methods to prove that

Functional English


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks people! The links are really helpful!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Hi,
> I also have the same problem. E-visa isn't showing anything at all, my status changed to application received. Even worse, I went to get my medicals done and the doctor couldn't access my case using the TRN number.
> 
> Hopefully everything will be back to normal on monday
> ...


I'd gone for my medicals and the doctor was unable to access the case using my TRN or HAPR id. He said for 189 & few other subclass they are facing an issue and are in touch with the department. Meanwhile will have to check with CO about what the issue is.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I'd gone for my medicals and the doctor was unable to access the case using my TRN or HAPR id. He said for 189 & few other subclass they are facing an issue and are in touch with the department. Meanwhile will have to check with CO about what the issue is.


Hey, I went to get my medicals done yesterday and faced the same problem. Doctor couldn't find my by my TRN (how did you get your HAPR ID by the way??). It was odd, because the guy who went in first didn't have any problems (he was applying for a student visa, I'm for the 189).

Hope it clears out soon!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

bonkler said:


> Hey, I went to get my medicals done yesterday and faced the same problem. Doctor couldn't find my by my TRN (how did you get your HAPR ID by the way??). It was odd, because the guy who went in first didn't have any problems (he was applying for a student visa, I'm for the 189).
> 
> Hope it clears out soon!


could be so that their server has limited space & Med backlog is of 3 months :ranger: :juggle:


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

My CO requested some docs from me on 20th nov and i had submitted them also done my MEDS on 29th. I did not get any email from CO stating the receipt of my docs. One more thing in my visa status all the docs show "required" not "received" and MEDS as "requested". Why does it show required when i have a CO assigned? Can anyone explain this. 
Thanks 





ils2_fly said:


> As per Diac's booklet 6, to claim oversees employmet points,see page 21 of this book, where it has mentioned the following:
> 
> 1. Obtain evidence such as employment references and detailed duty statements covering the required period. Employment references must:
> • be written on the ofﬁcial letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;
> ...


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO on the same day (28/11). I have done the medicals for all applicants in july this year (for 475 visa granted on 1/8/12). My CO did not request for the Med but the link for MEd is still there and Evidence of health status is recommended( not requested as for other docs).
Now i ma flying for vacation this weekend and will come back to UAE after 3 weeks and that will be more than 28 days of CO assigned. Kindly help on the following.

1. Is Co considering my old medicals valid as he did not requested for it.
2. In case CO ask for medicals can i request for an extension and on the basis that I am outside on vacation.
3. Can I call CO as he is not resoponding my email sent on 28/11 and then reminder on 4/12.

Thanks and in advance.

Regards

Bhura


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My CO requested some docs from me on 20th nov and i had submitted them also done my MEDS on 29th. I did not get any email from CO stating the receipt of my docs. One more thing in my visa status all the docs show "required" not "received" and MEDS as "requested". Why does it show required when i have a CO assigned? Can anyone explain this.
> Thanks


Hi, Msobhan,

the status required means you have submitted but they not received/reviewed yet. its same for me tonce your medicals are finalised it will change to received. 


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi, Msobhan,
> 
> the status required means you have submitted but they not received/reviewed yet. its same for me tonce your medicals are finalised it will change to received.
> 
> ...


Hi Bhura,

Can you please tell me how this medicals work? I have done my medical on 15th November but I don't see any reflection in my online application. But when I have asked the clinic they said they have uploaded it already. So I'm kinda confused. Is it like the clinic will upload it to some other authority apart from DIAC? And after their review it will be reflected in my application? Pleas help.

Regards,
Sahrear


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

bhura said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents requested by the CO on the same day (28/11). I have done the medicals for all applicants in july this year (for 475 visa granted on 1/8/12). My CO did not request for the Med but the link for MEd is still there and Evidence of health status is recommended( not requested as for other docs).
> Now i ma flying for vacation this weekend and will come back to UAE after 3 weeks and that will be more than 28 days of CO assigned. Kindly help on the following.
> ...


Yea it's better to call and check either they recieve docs or not / also verify the email for sending docs during your call as in my case tht was wrong provided by CO. also if your travel more than 14 days i think you should inform your CO about your travel. 
thts my idea - other seniors please advise


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Bhura,
> 
> Can you please tell me how this medicals work? I have done my medical on 15th November but I don't see any reflection in my online application. But when I have asked the clinic they said they have uploaded it already. So I'm kinda confused. Is it like the clinic will upload it to some other authority apart from DIAC? And after their review it will be reflected in my application? Pleas help.
> 
> ...



Hi Sehrear,

Yes once you do your medicals it goes to some other autority they check it if everything is ok it goes to CO but if they want to further investigate then it is reffred to health stratigies i guess. If it is reffred it take time minimum a month or more.
how about organise your medical link. is is disappeared or still there?

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi, Msobhan,
> 
> the status required means you have submitted but they not received/reviewed yet. its same for me tonce your medicals are finalised it will change to received.
> 
> ...


Hi Bhura

Thanks for the information. I try to call my CO (team 2) but the operator first listened to my query and said that they will not acknowledge your mail. So wait till your 28 days are over. I did not buy that... what happens if CO did not receive my docs.. so is there any other option to inquire about my docs. pls let me know. my 28 days will be over on 17th this month.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah Bhura,

Med would mostly have to be redone as 189 has HIV and other tests that r not covered as part of 457 (Only X ray is done for 457). I am in same situation and have asked CO if she can consider Xray from 457 .... the likelihood of same looks minimal to me and probably me and you have to redo medicals again......

Do call ur CO non hesitatingly ...... after 7 days of SLA time. Hope that helps

Varun


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

varunynr said:


> yeah Bhura,
> 
> Med would mostly have to be redone as 189 has HIV and other tests that r not covered as part of 457 (Only X ray is done for 457). I am in same situation and have asked CO if she can consider Xray from 457 .... the likelihood of same looks minimal to me and probably me and you have to redo medicals again......
> 
> ...



Hi Varun,

thanks for the reply, a little clarification I did medicals for 475 (not 457) which is similar to and includes the Xray and HIV test. I need your expert advice, if Medicals are valid for one year I may not need to do it again,

Thanks in advance,

Bhura


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Bhura
> 
> Thanks for the information. I try to call my CO (team 2) but the operator first listened to my query and said that they will not acknowledge your mail. So wait till your 28 days are over. I did not buy that... what happens if CO did not receive my docs.. so is there any other option to inquire about my docs. pls let me know. my 28 days will be over on 17th this month.



Msobhan,

you are right, you can't wait 28 days to over. please call them again and inisist to talk to CO. One of the expat mentioned in this forum that he was provided the wrong email address by his CO. please check with them asap.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

*advice on medical*



Sahrear said:


> Hi Bhura,
> 
> Can you please tell me how this medicals work? I have done my medical on 15th November but I don't see any reflection in my online application. But when I have asked the clinic they said they have uploaded it already. So I'm kinda confused. Is it like the clinic will upload it to some other authority apart from DIAC? And after their review it will be reflected in my application? Pleas help.
> 
> ...


How much time taken to complete ur medical? did complete for urself or/and family also


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Sehrear,
> 
> Yes once you do your medicals it goes to some other autority they check it if everything is ok it goes to CO but if they want to further investigate then it is reffred to health stratigies i guess. If it is reffred it take time minimum a month or more.
> how about organise your medical link. is is disappeared or still there?
> ...


Hi Bhura,

Can't log in to evisa page at this moment as usual.. :-( 

I'm not sure where was the "organise your medical" link.. Was it in the left side menu? Or in the list of all document to be uploaded in the middle?

If this link disappeared then what's that supposed to mean?

I will get back once I can log in..

Regards,
Sahrear


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Bhura,
> 
> Can't log in to evisa page at this moment as usual.. :-(
> 
> ...


Hi Sahrear,

It is just below the the required documets list for each candidate.
if it disappeared means your meidcals are uploaded/ received and ready to be reviewed by the CO.( this is my understanding, Senior expats can further clarify this)


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Sahrear,
> 
> It is just below the the required documets list for each candidate.
> if it disappeared means your meidcals are uploaded/ received and ready to be reviewed by the CO.( this is my understanding, Senior expats can further clarify this)
> ...


Thank you so much Bhura. I will check ASAP. 

Appreciate if senior expats can confirm our understanding.

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> How much time taken to complete ur medical? did complete for urself or/and family also


Hi

I completed medical for me and my family together. I took about 2 hours for the clinic to complete everything.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Does disease like Asthma create lung scars ?

and how much can this disease(asthma) create problems for issuing 189 visa?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Bhura
> 
> Thanks for the information. I try to call my CO (team 2) but the operator first listened to my query and said that they will not acknowledge your mail. So wait till your 28 days are over. I did not buy that... what happens if CO did not receive my docs.. so is there any other option to inquire about my docs. pls let me know. my 28 days will be over on 17th this month.



tht's correct, they dont ACK receipt of docs. And in fact, I did wait for 28 days before i sent 2nd email, and got a reply very next day - so i'd recommend u to wait. If u sent all doc to Team2 email - i dont think it will be lost. And Med will take time unless u r among lucky few. If they need anything they will ask u. I was asked to submit Form 80 after I sent 2nd email after 28 days. CO is still waiting for MED clearance. I am not gonna send email again in another 28 days


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> thanks for the reply, a little clarification I did medicals for 475 (not 457) which is similar to and includes the Xray and HIV test. I need your expert advice, if Medicals are valid for one year I may not need to do it again,
> 
> ...


Hi Bhura,
one additional thing to be aware of: Your initial entry date will be determined by the earliest date of PCC and medicals. So if you use your old medicals you will have to enter Australia before those expire.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Bhura,
> one additional thing to be aware of: Your initial entry date will be determined by the earliest date of PCC and medicals. So if you use your old medicals you will have to enter Australia before those expire.



Hi AnneChristina,

you are correct. In my current (475) visa the initial entry date is 25 june which is the date of my UAE PCC. But I got an updated UAE PCC last month as I want an initial entry in july, after my daughter's exams in late june.
want to move to Australia ASAP.


Thanks,

Bhura


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Does disease like Asthma create lung scars ?
> 
> and how much can this disease(asthma) create problems for issuing 189 visa?


Guys can you please shed some light on this ?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Guys can you please shed some light on this ?


Generally chronic asthma may cause scar tissue, but you really shouldn't worry about it. In a different forum there were plenty of people who have asthma and all got the PR without any problems. There wasn't one who reported any difficulties because of it.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally chronic asthma may cause scar tissue, but you really shouldn't worry about it. In a different forum there were plenty of people who have asthma and all got the PR without any problems. There wasn't one who reported any difficulties because of it.


To add on to Anne's reply, one other outcome is ur meds might be referred for review and it might take two to three months for meds finalization, but it will not be rejected as Asthma, Diabetes and Hypertension are most common health probs this days..


Rekha


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

a well organized timeline sheet, click *here*.

feel free to add yours


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, just emailed all the docs which CO asked except for spouse's India PCC. Its 2 weeks since I applied for spouse PCC and still no progress yet..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally chronic asthma may cause scar tissue, but you really shouldn't worry about it. In a different forum there were plenty of people who have asthma and all got the PR without any problems. There wasn't one who reported any difficulties because of it.



Thanks Anne and Rekha... ... I do not know how serious it is... I do not take medicine regularly.. Only during season change I get this problem for one week every year... So I only take medicine during that time.. that too cough only cough syrups and antibiotics to clear of congestion in the chest...

I did my last xray around year 2000.. Since then I had never been in a condition which would force me to go for doctors recommendation for xray..

I was reading one of the other thread where someone mentioned about medical not getting cleared due to scars in lungs.. I do not even know how these scars look like in xray... So I was worried about myself if asthma causes any scars or not...

Thanks again for reply... Do I need to mention to the doctor that I have aasthma problem during my medicals ?


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I just checked my profile. All my attached files have been removed and the status of my application has reveresed to application received. does any one know what is the reason for this?


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> thanks for the reply, a little clarification I did medicals for 475 (not 457) which is similar to and includes the Xray and HIV test. I need your expert advice, if Medicals are valid for one year I may not need to do it again,
> 
> ...


Hi Bhura, 
As far as my knowledge goes, medicals are valid for 6 months cuz when I had done my medicals for my 485 Visa, they asked me whether I was applying for a permanent visa in the next 6 months. They told it is better to do the full medicals with blood and urine test if I was applying for a permanent visa in the next 6 mths. Hence I had got my full medicals done when I had applied for my 485 visa in August 2012. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Anne and Rekha... ... I do not know how serious it is... I do not take medicine regularly.. Only during season change I get this problem for one week every year... So I only take medicine during that time.. that too cough only cough syrups and antibiotics to clear of congestion in the chest...
> 
> I did my last xray around year 2000.. Since then I had never been in a condition which would force me to go for doctors recommendation for xray..
> 
> ...


I would just fill out all forms truthfully and disclose it if asked.
As we said, asthma is no reason for a rejection, but providing incorrect information may be.


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks Anne and Rekha... ... I do not know how serious it is... I do not take medicine regularly.. Only during season change I get this problem for one week every year... So I only take medicine during that time.. that too cough only cough syrups and antibiotics to clear of congestion in the chest...
> 
> I did my last xray around year 2000.. Since then I had never been in a condition which would force me to go for doctors recommendation for xray..
> 
> ...


Don't worry on that. I had a similar problem. They will ask you to visit their health clinic when you come to Australia. In that clinic they will confirm whether you ever had TB or had contact with any person having TB or any other chronic lung disease. They may do some tests at that time. I don't think you need to mention Asthama as you are not taking any Asthama medicines regularly. I have the same problem as yours. I get regular cough due to weather change or pollution.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

barry_J said:


> Hi Bhura,
> As far as my knowledge goes, medicals are valid for 6 months cuz when I had done my medicals for my 485 Visa, they asked me whether I was applying for a permanent visa in the next 6 months. They told it is better to do the full medicals with blood and urine test if I was applying for a permanent visa in the next 6 mths. Hence I had got my full medicals done when I had applied for my 485 visa in August 2012.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Generally medicals are valid for 12 months, though there are a few exceptions: Assessment of Health Examination Results

The reason that they asked you whether you would lodge a PR application in the next 6 months is probably that the medical clearance must still be valid at the time the new visa is granted. By asking whether you will apply in the next 6 months they leave a further 6 months for visa processing.


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I just checked my profile. All my attached files have been removed and the status of my application has reveresed to application received. does any one know what is the reason for this?


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

barhes said:


> I just checked my profile. All my attached files have been removed and the status of my application has reveresed to application received. does any one know what is the reason for this?


The system has been acting weird the whole weekend. The same happened to me on Friday and now I'm struggling uploading documents to the website


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry if I am hijacking a thread here, I am a new user and have some questions. 

I received an invite on 15th Oct 2012 for 189 visa.

I applied 3 days back and got acknowledgment email also.

Problem/questions:

1. I login using skill select which always shows the button apply visa, and then i go inside it asks for TRN number and then I get in ( before that it says you invitaion epires on 14th Dec do u want to continue) 

- I say yes and continue, what will happen once its 14th, where do i login from, i have already applied!

Secondly, sometimes it shows in process and some times application received . Also i could see earlier in the page attach douments with complete list, now only in the right hand side it shows.

- should i start uploading docs ( like PCC and all) or wait for CO.

please help.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

Need help from Bangladeshi mates. Have anyone paid visa application fee with Credit Card? If so which bank's card were used? Please let me know so that I can go and talk with them. It is urgent, please share your knowledge.

Thanking in advance.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if I am hijacking a thread here, I am a new user and have some questions.
> 
> ...


Ideally your skillselect account should be suspended as soon as you lodge your visa application. May it didnt happen for you because of system error.

You can use the below link to login to your visa application,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Don't worry about the document list shown. system has been giving errors for everybody since Friday or so. Yes you go ahead and upload all the docs you have.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

barry_J said:


> Don't worry on that. I had a similar problem. They will ask you to visit their health clinic when you come to Australia. In that clinic they will confirm whether you ever had TB or had contact with any person having TB or any other chronic lung disease. They may do some tests at that time. I don't think you need to mention Asthama as you are not taking any Asthama medicines regularly. I have the same problem as yours. I get regular cough due to weather change or pollution.



Thanks Barry... I do not have TB.. I only have slight Aasthma.. I am not sure this could give scars or not... I need to get my chest xray done.. then only I will come to know...

Thanks again  hope medicals go smooth..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I would just fill out all forms truthfully and disclose it if asked.
> As we said, asthma is no reason for a rejection, but providing incorrect information may be.


Yes Anne.. I would also be truthfully.. The only thing is do they ask about it in the medical form.. or do I need to proactively tell this to doctors when I go for medical examination


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes Anne.. I would also be truthfully.. The only thing is do they ask about it in the medical form.. or do I need to proactively tell this to doctors when I go for medical examination


No need to address it proactively... If a form asks for such info or the doctor asks you then you can explain it; otherwise don't. Can't remember the precise questions I was asked, but it was extremely quick. To be honest, I actually expected a much more thorough examination. Anyways, just take it as it comes and don't worry about it, you will be fine.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

loonq said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Need help from Bangladeshi mates. Have anyone paid visa application fee with Credit Card? If so which bank's card were used? Please let me know so that I can go and talk with them. It is urgent, please share your knowledge.
> 
> Thanking in advance.


Hi,

It's a real pain to pay the fee from Bangladesh. I have opened an FC account with required amount and then linked it with my credit card with the same bank. Then I requested to open my card to be used over Internet. After a lot of request they have opened the credit card and I made the payment.

It's best to ask a friend aboard to use their credit card.


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I have a question. I filled my online application and it reached to the point where i have to pay the amount. But i didn't get any place to upload my documents. Can you help do i have to upload the documents after i pay the fees or before. If before then i didnt get any place to upload the documents.
Please advice,
thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Roda said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a question. I filled my online application and it reached to the point where i have to pay the amount. But i didn't get any place to upload my documents. Can you help do i have to upload the documents after i pay the fees or before. If before then i didnt get any place to upload the documents.
> Please advice,
> thanks,


You can upload documents only after you made the payment


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

I did my meds on the 9/11. CO sent form 80 and 1221, submitted both. UK is one of the ehealth participant countries so it says meds should be processed right away but I still haven't heard anything from CO. Please advise?


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Sehrear,
> 
> Yes once you do your medicals it goes to some other autority they check it if everything is ok it goes to CO but if they want to further investigate then it is reffred to health stratigies i guess. If it is reffred it take time minimum a month or more.
> how about organise your medical link. is is disappeared or still there?
> ...


Hi Bhura,

Is there any way to know if my medicals are referred or not? Can I call medibank and ask if my medicals are uploaded or referred?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi Bhura,
> 
> Is there any way to know if my medicals are referred or not? Can I call medibank and ask if my medicals are uploaded or referred?



yes you can call them, in my case i emailed them and they replied after 3 days.


regards

bhura


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I called My CO, She said was on leave for some time and regarding medicals she advised that most probabily the earlier will be ok, incase she require she will email me.

thanks for you help guys.

regards,

Bhura


----------



## Prabhashaki (Jul 23, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> Congrats Prabhasaki
> Did they mentioned any timeline for entry into aus?


yes. within a year we need to make the first move


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

Status of my emailed docs on 28th nov is now changed as received.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Generally medicals are valid for 12 months, though there are a few exceptions: Assessment of Health Examination Results
> 
> The reason that they asked you whether you would lodge a PR application in the next 6 months is probably that the medical clearance must still be valid at the time the new visa is granted. By asking whether you will apply in the next 6 months they leave a further 6 months for visa processing.



Thanks AnneChristina,

inforamtion at the the link is really usefull.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> No need to address it proactively... If a form asks for such info or the doctor asks you then you can explain it; otherwise don't. Can't remember the precise questions I was asked, but it was extremely quick. To be honest, I actually expected a much more thorough examination. Anyways, just take it as it comes and don't worry about it, you will be fine.


Thanks Anne.... I would go for medicals coming week... hope everything goes well..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Just curious what file type is the best to use while uploading the documents?

Any recommendations? I would use PDF, but I have read from some users that it takes a lot of space...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Just curious what file type is the best to use while uploading the documents?
> 
> Any recommendations? I would use PDF, but I have read from some users that it takes a lot of space...


I hv also used PDF... dont club too much together in one file ...


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much ! for the reply on my problems with skill select still active and thanks for the link to login directly. One more question, should I wait for CO to get assigned and advice for PCC and medicals or should I go ahead with them. Until when do I have time to get these things done please.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I hv also used PDF... dont club too much together in one file ...


Ok thank you.. I will just convert jpeg files to pdf lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Thank you so much ! for the reply on my problems with skill select still active and thanks for the link to login directly. One more question, should I wait for CO to get assigned and advice for PCC and medicals or should I go ahead with them. Until when do I have time to get these things done please.


I think it is advisable to get ur medicals and PCC done before CO asks for them


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

My agent recommended me to stay until CO is assigned to do the medicals. We have already applied for PCC for me and wife.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

How i can know status of my meds(if forwarded or not) as they were uploaded by clinic .
i also uploaded docs at portal..mailed CO n not heard from them yet.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, just emailed all the docs which CO asked except for spouse's India PCC. Its 2 weeks since I applied for spouse PCC and still no progress yet..


Hi fly_aus

has the status of any documents sent to CO changed from 'Requested' to 'Received' in evisa?

i too have sent all the requested documents to CO last week and no communication from them yet nor the status in evisa has changed.


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Is there any email ID where I can write to them regarding my problems with the visa lodgement and my queries please.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> My agent recommended me to stay until CO is assigned to do the medicals. We have already applied for PCC for me and wife.


Hey sameera.. 
Did your agent tell you the reason why you should be waiting for Co? 
Only benefit from this would be to delay your first entry to aus. Which also depends on the PCC date. so when do you expect your pcc be generated? 
Also, did you go for any medical at your end? (not visa ones but self just to confirm)


----------



## wireshark (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been a silent reader all this while and this forum has helped me a lot in each step of visa filing..Fortunately, my whole process has been completed in a very short time. 

Just thought of sharing the timelines taken for each process, some one might find it helpful..

CO was from Team 33 and prompt response was given for any query..


*SS: 16th Oct |10 Lodged: 30th Oct | CO Assigned : 14th November | Meds: 17th Nov| PCC: 24th Nov | Grant: 10th Dec* :clap2:


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone in this forum. I have also gotten my visa 189 grant notification today. CO was from team 33.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Woaa....so many ppl getting the golden email today....Congrats guys :clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey sameera..
> Did your agent tell you the reason why you should be waiting for Co?
> Only benefit from this would be to delay your first entry to aus. Which also depends on the PCC date. so when do you expect your pcc be generated?
> Also, did you go for any medical at your end? (not visa ones but self just to confirm)


No specific reason. I think the CO first goes through all docs and once everything is checked and about to give the grant only request for the medicals. Front loading it is also fine i believe. I wouldnt go beyond my agents process so I will wait for CO allocation and request to get medicals. Well about PCC, we have applied for it. It could take up to 21 days or more.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i am still waiting for partner pcc... i had mailed my CO asking for medical updates?
> she said she has received them and will mail me when finalized.
> ...


Am waiting for 17th Dec Round of EOI invite.. 

Done with PCC though in advance. These days am wondering if we need to have medicals done from our side before we go for their medicals.. did you get your medical done separately also?

best of luck with the last step  cheers!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

submitted my final docs earlier. PCCs.
but havnt heard from CO yet.

hope to get grant soon.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Am waiting for 17th Dec Round of EOI invite..
> 
> Done with PCC though in advance. These days am wondering if we need to have medicals done from our side before we go for their medicals.. did you get your medical done separately also?
> 
> best of luck with the last step  cheers!


Like u my partner too suggested we get one done prior .. but I was not convinced ... we do not hv BP or sugar ..
But u cld get it done if u it is convincing for u..
Just check for the tests n get it done locally ..not a bad idea


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone of you who is a Commerce graduate with ICT skills? I need some advice form you guys.


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.

My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.

Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

ammad1258 said:


> Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.
> 
> My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.
> 
> Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


call 0061 1300 364 613 and discuss ur case. (_http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/processing-centres/adelaide-skilled.htm_
normally it should not take more than 5 weeks for CO assignment..

if u have provided all the DOCS including form80, PCC and medicals it could be that CO is already working on ur case .


----------



## ammad1258 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sreekanth said:


> call 0061 1300 364 613 and discuss ur case. (_http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/processing-centres/adelaide-skilled.htm_
> normally it should not take more than 5 weeks for CO assignment..
> 
> if u have provided all the DOCS including form80, PCC and medicals it could be that CO is already working on ur case .


No I have not provided all the docs the consultant told me to wait for the CO before medical and PCC and for some employments I have not provided the payslips and tax letters.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

ammad1258 said:


> No I have not provided all the docs the consultant told me to wait for the CO before medical and PCC and for some employments I have not provided the payslips and tax letters.


in that case i would suggest u directly call DIAC and request for CO allocation soon.


----------



## roy007 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Wife Expecting.189 visa apply*

I have received Invite for 189. Currently , its just me and ny wife. I am ready to make the payment for the VISA.
We are expceting kid in jan 2013. can the child be added after making payment now(Dec 2012) ?How .
Any help appreciated.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone !!!

Can anyone please let me know, How many pdf files can be uploaded while applying for the 190 visa ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Everyone !!!
> 
> Can anyone please let me know, How many pdf files can be uploaded while applying for the 190 visa ?



Hi Subhadip.

I think you can upload around 60 Files.. I managed to upload 60 after that system maxed out....

Did u get the Invite....

Regards
RK


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

genezx said:


> Thank you everyone in this forum. I have also gotten my visa 189 grant notification today. CO was from team 33.


My visa lodgement date, CO assignment date and CO team (team 33) are same as urs but still waiting for the grant  

Congrats to u though  hope i will soon too


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

genezx said:


> Thank you everyone in this forum. I have also gotten my visa 189 grant notification today. CO was from team 33.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi fly_aus
> 
> has the status of any documents sent to CO changed from 'Requested' to 'Received' in evisa?
> 
> i too have sent all the requested documents to CO last week and no communication from them yet nor the status in evisa has changed.


not yet.. no reply as of today .. However I was trying to upload my docs online also, was not successful.. Just uploaded 3 docs and then the application is unstable. 
I hope emailing this to her is fine..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> No specific reason. I think the CO first goes through all docs and once everything is checked and about to give the grant only request for the medicals. Front loading it is also fine i believe. I wouldnt go beyond my agents process so I will wait for CO allocation and request to get medicals. Well about PCC, we have applied for it. It could take up to 21 days or more.


okay - if your PCC would take that much time I guess its then wise to wait for CO for medical.
Kudos and best of Luck!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Like u my partner too suggested we get one done prior .. but I was not convinced ... we do not hv BP or sugar ..
> But u cld get it done if u it is convincing for u..
> Just check for the tests n get it done locally ..not a bad idea


this is also my partners idea  not mine.
And idea is its wise to spend some amount and gain confidence that we would clear meds and not waste the visa lodging fees in case we have some med issue and might get rejected after lodging through medicals. As Visa fees is non-refundable!
Am kind of in split mind now!


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Currently in progress of applying for PCC in my home country. I think this is longest path.

In the meantime, I am looking through irshad's post on docs that we should upload.

(sorry, URL can't be uploaded as I'm still new)

Questions: 

1. I've lodged my EOI on 23rd Oct and left my current company on 31st Oct. Started working in new company 1st Nov. Do I submit my appointment letters from both my companies or just the previous company where I've been assessed and claimed points for my skills since my job scope changed from engineer to manager in the new company?

2. It was mentioned in irshad's post that reference letter and experience certificate are needed. Can the reference letter be from a colleague? Does the experience certificate come from HR?

Thanks!


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to share my status:

23rd Oct EOI lodged | 3rd Dec Received Invitation | 9th Dec VISA lodged | 9th Dec Received ACK | Waiting for CO.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Currently in progress of applying for PCC in my home country. I think this is longest path.
> 
> In the meantime, I am looking through irshad's post on docs that we should upload.
> 
> ...


Hii

You need to submit form 1023 /1223. I don know the exact Number... Change in Circumstances and notify DIAC about your new employer.. You can keep the form ready and submit the moment you get a CO... 

For employement I submitted the following docs...
1. work reference on company letter head
2. Payslips
3. Appointment Letter
4. Tax statements
4. bank statements.

Regards
RK


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> You need to submit form 1023 /1223. I don know the exact Number... Change in Circumstances and notify DIAC about your new employer.. You can keep the form ready and submit the moment you get a CO...
> 
> ...


When I lodge my VISA on 9th Dec, I've indicated both my new and previous company. Do I still need to submit form 1023/1223?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

jefferson said:


> When I lodge my VISA on 9th Dec, I've indicated both my new and previous company. Do I still need to submit form 1023/1223?


If you have already included in the application you do not need... I also doubt whether the CO will ask you for more documents for your new company because your ACS letter will not include you new company, However for safety you can just upload the offer/appointment letter of the New company

Regards
RK


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Us fbi*

HI Gaurav,

Could you please let me know your period of stay in US ? why you need FBI clearance ?

I was there in US for 11 months, do you think that I also need to get FBI clearance.
I was in Ohio from 16 March 2008 to 15 feb 2009.

Regards
Amit


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> this is also my partners idea  not mine.
> And idea is its wise to spend some amount and gain confidence that we would clear meds and not waste the visa lodging fees in case we have some med issue and might get rejected after lodging through medicals. As Visa fees is non-refundable!
> Am kind of in split mind now!


If in split mind go for safest option ..
Wouldn't harm


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

My query is regarding Form 80 questions::

Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?

-I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?

Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?

-I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?

Kindly advice

Thanks
R


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

guys now all my attachment missing....it says "no attachment available". last week organise your medical examination link disappeared and I thought they have received it thats y it is missing and now this problem...

is there any of you facing this problem.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

plutology said:


> submitted my final docs earlier. PCCs.
> but havnt heard from CO yet.
> 
> hope to get grant soon.



lady and gentlemen.. 

i got granted today... visa 190

wooohoooo!!!!!

so fast.. and.. i am in de facto rship


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Jagadeesh.

Did your meds got referred and how do we know it is referred. mine there is nothing...just the link went missing...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


Congrats plutology.....best of luck...


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


plz update your signature.....when did u apply and wen did u do your meds...r u onshore or offshore???


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's fast!


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

*fast and furious*

happy day .. thank you for ur blessing

here is my signature update.. im offshore

shoot me questions .. i'm here to help too

thanks guys for all your help and support


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

one more try on my signature

also.. proudly to share
we didnt use migration agent


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

plutology said:


> one more try on my signature
> 
> also.. proudly to share
> we didnt use migration agent


Congrats plutology


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hi guys...

an update form my CO...awaiting finalization of medicals by the commonwealth Medical Officers. and other documents all received.

My CO is very helpful, and she also responds to any emails sent to her...

Hopefully they finalize the meds soon...


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hi guys...
> 
> an update form my CO...awaiting finalization of medicals by the commonwealth Medical Officers. and other documents all received.
> 
> ...


Is your med reffered or CO didnt receive it from GH? I'm the same as yours. My CO said that she hasnt got our med assessment since we finished it on 21Nov. We called our clinic and they said that they sent it 2 days later and we also sent a mail to GH but no answer from them.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected

Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.

1. Visa grant notice
2. Grant Notification
3. Client Service Information
4. Visa Grant Important Information


Thank all you guys out here on the forum, for your continued assistance. It would not have been any easier without your support.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... cheers ..
Grants seem to b flowing ... awesome news ...


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i am still waiting for partner pcc... i had mailed my CO asking for medical updates?
> she said she has received them and will mail me when finalized.
> ...


Hi Which team does your CO belong to (Team 2?). I had my medical done on 29th Nov and the clinic sent the results on 4th Dec. I dont know whats the update of my medical. Should i email my CO regarding the status of my Medical. When did you do you medicals?

thanks


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> AFAIK-
> 
> ...


Hello DA,

Regarding point 3, i am unable to see the save button in the invite. Could you kindly guide me where can i find it.

Many thanks,


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Which team does your CO belong to (Team 2?). I had my medical done on 29th Nov and the clinic sent the results on 4th Dec. I dont know whats the update of my medical. Should i email my CO regarding the status of my Medical. When did y do you medicals?
> 
> thanks


Yes its team 2..
I had done mine on 8 Nov..

Since its not a long time since ur meds were done I would suggest to wait for a while before u mail co..

Are all ur documents uploaded apart from meds


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello DA,
> 
> Regarding point 3, i am unable to see the save button in the invite. Could you kindly guide me where can i find it.
> 
> Many thanks,



Got the "Save" Button, it comes after you complete the TRN password and security questions


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


congrats dear,

best of luck to all fellow expats


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Party time mate !!!


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I sent an email to my CO regarding my docs, she wrote back, I am confirming that I have received your documents and its part of your application.

"Your application is now undergoing standard processing and checking, unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time"


Is it normal, I saw many people getting instant grant as their docs are finalized,

I hope everything is going well with my application.


Regards,

Bhura


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent an email to my CO regarding my docs, she wrote back, I am confirming that I have received your documents and its part of your application.
> 
> ...


Did you sent her another mail asking to confirm the receipt of the documents?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

yes first mail on 28th nov and then second on 6th dec and call on 10th dec. did I make a mistake?

she also mentioned that medicals are usually valid for one year but in case she require she will ask.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


ny one please advise


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

bhura said:


> yes first mail on 28th nov and then second on 6th dec and call on 10th dec. did I make a mistake?
> 
> she also mentioned that medicals are usually valid for one year but in case she require she will ask.


for HR countries sometimes they do security checks... it takes a while to clear the checks even if documents are finalized


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> for HR countries sometimes they do security checks... it takes a while to clear the checks even if documents are finalized




thanks getsetgo,

Any idea how long these cheks take usually?


Regards

Bhura


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

bhura said:


> thanks getsetgo,
> 
> Any idea how long these cheks take usually?
> 
> ...


it is difficult to say... it does take a long while normally..
u will just have to be patient and wait...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

just sent my partner pcc to co..
all documents status changed to Received today..
and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..

BF - god knows!!!

now the wait begins


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude.. Cheers.... Partyyyyy.... lane:


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you... for this achievement... Now its time to lane:


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> it is difficult to say... it does take a long while normally..
> u will just have to be patient and wait...




thanks mate..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> just sent my partner pcc to co..
> all documents status changed to Received today..
> and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..
> 
> ...


Congrats for the PCC. Things like this in India calls for celebration 
Wonder what BF means? 
Well hope you get grant soon. Cheers..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> just sent my partner pcc to co..
> all documents status changed to Received today..
> and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..
> 
> ...


This is a new status.... didn't hear this from anyone.... all the best to you....


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats for the PCC. Things like this in India calls for celebration
> Wonder what BF means?
> Well hope you get grant soon. Cheers..


absolutely... but it came with a bribe 
so well...


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Yes its team 2..
> I had done mine on 8 Nov..
> 
> Since its not a long time since ur meds were done I would suggest to wait for a while before u mail co..
> ...



Thanks for the reply. All documents uploaded. CO yesterday asked for my form 80. I had emailed him yesterday.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Thanks for the reply. All documents uploaded. CO yesterday asked for my form 80. I had emailed him yesterday.


if co has not asked for meds that means they have received it...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

[qOuTE=getsetgo;983197]absolutely... but it came with a bribe 
so well...[/QUOTE]

Yup, that's expected. Irony huh- to make your way to relatively corruption free place, one has to pay bribe at his old place. Damn.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> just sent my partner pcc to co..
> all documents status changed to Received today..
> and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..
> 
> ...


How long did it take to change the status after sending the documents?

I sent all the requested docs on the 3rd Dec and medicals were uploaded even before that by the hospital. But the docs are still in "Requested" status.

Should I send another mail to CO asking if she received my documents?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> just sent my partner pcc to co..
> all documents status changed to Received today..
> and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..
> 
> ...



Do u have BF attachemnt for MED (others) for all applicant (primary & secondary) ?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> How long did it take to change the status after sending the documents?
> 
> I sent all the requested docs on the 3rd Dec and medicals were uploaded even before that by the hospital. But the docs are still in "Requested" status.
> 
> Should I send another mail to CO asking if she received my documents?




Hi Spin123,

you can send an email after 7 days of response time but dont attach documents again this is what advised by my CO.


regards,

Bhura


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> Do u have BF attachemnt for MED (others) for all applicant (primary & secondary) ?


I have BF for Meds for all applicants and for PCC for my partner


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> How long did it take to change the status after sending the documents?
> 
> I sent all the requested docs on the 3rd Dec and medicals were uploaded even before that by the hospital. But the docs are still in "Requested" status.
> 
> Should I send another mail to CO asking if she received my documents?


the status for all docs changed only today..although i had sent all docs long back...
today the last doc which was PCC was sent


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

OK. So, I got my medicals done on the 21st of Nov and these reports were sent by the clinic on the 22nd Nov. The link that say's "Arrange for medicals" disappeared after a week of submission and the status still remains as "Requested"! 

I am assuming, is this due to the backlog issue or is it just because the CO hasn't reviewed it yet? Apart from that, I am still waiting for PCC's from Australia and UAE which is taking way too long than expected.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone let me know list of docs need to upload?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Can anyone let me know list of docs need to upload?


You need to upload all supporting documents against each requirement that has been stated as "Requested" on the visa application portal. The best way is to Once the CO is allocated, the status would change to "Received" and he/she would request for additional documents if required.

Documents that I submitted were for both me and Spouse:
1. Passport copies
2. Birth Certificates
3. Academic Transcripts
4. IELTS certificate
5. Work experience letters
6. ACS Certificate
5. PCC's of countries that you lived more than 12 months.
6. Medical Receipts
7. Functional English proof for spouse


That's all that I can remember for now. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> just sent my partner pcc to co..
> all documents status changed to Received today..
> and in the attachment section the status for meds and pcc changed to BF..
> 
> ...


Seems like your process moving further forward. Good luck.

Any idea how to check med status ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Seems like your process moving further forward. Good luck.
> 
> Any idea how to check med status ?


med status or for that matter any status is really upto the CO..
my meds were done on 8 Nov..i saw a status change just today..
sometmes the CO never bothers to change any status..

i checked the status in evisa


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies bhura & getsetgo.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks schachi

Can i submit pcc and medical later on because i dont have these docs ready as of now.or when co ask's for these docs.
Further more i have a letter from my spouse university that medium of study was english.is it sufficient or she has to sit in ielts too?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello everybody.
Can you please provide the email addresses of both GH and MOC?
Are they different offices?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Thanks schachi
> 
> Can i submit pcc and medical later on because i dont have these docs ready as of now.or when co ask's for these docs.
> Further more i have a letter from my spouse university that medium of study was english.is it sufficient or she has to sit in ielts too?


Your most welcome! 

You could actually submit your PCC and also get your medicals done before the CO is assigned. The reason being, if everything is ready way before hand, you have greater chances of getting a grant much earlier! 

A university letter should be good enough if the number of years of study is 3 or more. In the end, it all depends on the CO. If he/she isn't happy with it, you are left with no choice- write IELTS or pay for the the english course. :juggle:


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Thanks schachi
> 
> Can i submit pcc and medical later on because i dont have these docs ready as of now.or when co ask's for these docs.
> Further more i have a letter from my spouse university that medium of study was english.is it sufficient or she has to sit in ielts too?


Of course you can do that later on, it is always advised to do those after CO allocation.
However, as there is some backlog in medicals, you can prepare it earlier if you want a faster result.
Yes, a letter from the educational institute will be sufficient, but if the CO doesn't satisfy, he will advise you about that.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanx guys and how to start with medicals?my wife has previous history of dead TB and she has gone through course of 6 months 4 yrs before


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Hello everybody.
> Can you please provide the email addresses of both GH and MOC?
> Are they different offices?


here you go..

[email protected], [email protected],


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> here you go..
> 
> [email protected], [email protected],


Thanks a lot brother.
I am going to mail them now, I need to know my med status.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Thanx guys and how to start with medicals?my wife has previous history of dead TB and she has gone through course of 6 months 4 yrs before


OK. 
For medicals, you have to print "Health Reference" letters for all the applicants from your online evisa application to show at the "e-health" hospital/clinic.
After logging in to your evisa, you will see a link for Health Assessment bellow the documents list of every applicant.

Click the links and follow the instructions. That's it.

Sorry, I have no idea about TB case. Dead TB can't be a big problem I think.
However, get suggestions from other members with similar case.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Subhadip.
> 
> I think you can upload around 60 Files.. I managed to upload 60 after that system maxed out....
> 
> ...


No rkv,
Unfortunately i have not heard back anything yet from VIC.
This is killing me now. It's the 14th week going on.

But i'm still hoping to hear back something since limonic applied for VIC SS on 8th Aug and got the approval on 26th Nov which is more than 15 weeks.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

plutology said:


> one more try on my signature
> 
> also.. proudly to share
> we didnt use migration agent


congrates Plutology on your grant :cheer2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...




Congrates Andiamo....good luck


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Document status..*

Hello …..friends I am just going through my application status fro some documents it says Required, for some its written recommended and for 80 % documents which I attached marked as received but for my wife 80 % documents says required…what does this means can anyone please suggest on this as overall status for my application shows in progress i am still waiting for CO ?


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

*Action to be taken after Visa invitation...*

Hi All,

Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".

Need help from the expert what action needs to be taken, what documents needs to be prepared for it which needs to be uploaded, do I need to wait for CO to be allocated for the medical and PCC or shall I go ahead with medical and PCC to save time and also in Singapore where can I go for medical...? 

Please help me on the same...

Thanks,
Mohit Sharan


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hello …..friends I am just going through my application status fro some documents it says Required, for some its written recommended and for 80 % documents which I attached marked as received but for my wife 80 % documents says required…what does this means can anyone please suggest on this as overall status for my application shows in progress i am still waiting for CO ?


There are some issues with the evisa document attachment.
Don't worry about the status if have uploaded all the documents already.
Your CO will advise you if you need to send documents again.

I had to sent all the documents of my wife to CO again although I uploaded earlier


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".
> 
> ...


you can start uploading ur documents after paying the visa fees..
u need to provide all documents to prove ur claims in EOI

passport
birth certi /leaving certi
marriage certi if any
degree transcripts
dgree certi
work experience documents (offer letter, ref letter, payslips, it reurns, bank stmts)

u can do ur meds and apply for pcc before co allocation.

as for singapore..i do not know


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hello …..friends I am just going through my application status fro some documents it says Required, for some its written recommended and for 80 % documents which I attached marked as received but for my wife 80 % documents says required…what does this means can anyone please suggest on this as overall status for my application shows in progress i am still waiting for CO ?


seems like u will soon get a CO.. 

Co will usually ask for all partner documents again..
dont worry about the status in evisa...


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

*Action to be taken after Visa invitation...*

Hi All,

Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".

Need help from the expert what action needs to be taken, what documents needs to be prepared for it which needs to be uploaded, do I need to wait for CO to be allocated for the medical and PCC or shall I go ahead with medical and PCC to save time and also in Singapore where can I go for medical...? 

Please help me on the same...

Thanks,
Mohit Sharan


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".
> 
> ...


I think getsetgo has replied for ur query..... all the doc need to be uploaded.... check that answer....

You can provide meds and PCC before the Co allocation.. it's good to provide every thing prehand for speedy grant.... if you want to wait for Co allocation and then go for these things you can do that also....


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I think getsetgo has replied for ur query..... all the doc need to be uploaded.... check that answer....
> 
> You can provide meds and PCC before the Co allocation.. it's good to provide every thing prehand for speedy grant.... if you want to wait for Co allocation and then go for these things you can do that also....


Hello Nav,

I have landed in a tricky situation. In my EOI, i didn't mention my given name as it appears in the passport by mistake. Now i have got an invite for 190 and just notice that while filling it, the given name should match as it is on the passport. Please advice if i should include the given name as i did in EOI or should i enter it as in passport for the 190 invite.

Any help will be highly appreciated!

Thank you,


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> you can start uploading ur documents after paying the visa fees..
> u need to provide all documents to prove ur claims in EOI
> 
> passport
> ...


Thanks a lot for the details... 
Last thing do I need to cary any code or number for medical...? What should I tell them when I go for medicall...?

Regards,
-Mohit.


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

mohitsharan said:


> Thanks a lot for the details...
> Last thing do I need to cary any code or number for medical...? What should I tell them when I go for medicall...?
> 
> Regards,
> -Mohit.


You will need to provide your Health Request ID and TRN together with passport for the medical. 

Main Applicant: Your Name
Date of Birth: DD/MM/YYYY
Passport Number: ABC123456789XYZ
Passport Country: Your Country
Health Request ID: XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,
Need some clarification about PCC. Do we have to get the PCC from another country where you have been stayed more than 12 months in total but less than 12 months per visit.?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Need some clarification about PCC. Do we have to get the PCC from another country where you have been stayed more than 12 months in total but less than 12 months per visit.?


Yes.
If u hv stayed in a country for more than 12 months in total even if in breaks. then u will need pcc.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello Nav,
> 
> I have landed in a tricky situation. In my EOI, i didn't mention my given name as it appears in the passport by mistake. Now i have got an invite for 190 and just notice that while filling it, the given name should match as it is on the passport. Please advice if i should include the given name as i did in EOI or should i enter it as in passport for the 190 invite.
> 
> ...


I would say mention the name on your passport... if the name you mentioned in EOI is there anywhere mentioned on then mention that name... and mention your passport name as other name for you....


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I would say mention the name on your passport... if the name you mentioned in EOI is there anywhere mentioned on then mention that name... and mention your passport name as other name for you....


Thanks Nav for the quick revert. i am not able to decipher your opinion. In the EOI, i missed adding my paternal name which is given by default on the Indian passport. If i understood you correctly are you saying that I should enter the name as is on the passport in the invite. I can't edit the EOI as it is locked..

Thanks again.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

amits said:


> Yes you can use ur friend's cc for submitting the fee.
> For providing the proof to DIAC, you can use the courier receipts/fees.
> Extension is not an issue here, but you would need to intimate them with the receipts.
> 
> ...


HI Budyy,

thanks for your reply!!!!!!!

I got CO assigned oon 20th Nov from team 2.


cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> I have BF for Meds for all applicants and for PCC for my partner



Do u kno if any of your MED was referred ?

I called GH today, and approx processing date for eHealth is Oct 12th - what they told me tentatively (of course each case is different)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> HI Budyy,
> 
> thanks for your reply!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav - congrats on progress. Can you please update your signature with your timeline details. Thanks !


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec team 33. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

I just got to know that to obtain the PCC from Malaysia takes up to 2 months! Is this something that I need to wait before the VISA is granted?


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I just got to know that to obtain the PCC from Malaysia takes up to 2 months! Is this something that I need to wait before the VISA is granted?



Jefferson,

Visa is given only after successfully clearing the PCC and medicals. If anything is going to take a while, its better to have both ready before the CO asks for them. This is applicable to 190 visa.

cheers!


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks...I guess its applicable for 189 as well. I'm right now waiting for a CO to be assigned. Just managed to submit the online application and paid the hefty fees couple of days ago.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Thanks...I guess its applicable for 189 as well. I'm right now waiting for a CO to be assigned. Just managed to submit the online application and paid the hefty fees couple of days ago.


Yeah, check the link Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications for more details...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Yes.
> If u hv stayed in a country for more than 12 months in total even if in breaks. then u will need pcc.


Thank you getsetgo.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a situation for my parents passport... My fathers password has two issues...

1. Family name is blank; given name and family name both are mentioned in given name
2. My mother name spelling has last three alphabets mentioned as XXXXder instead of XXXXdra....


I would request seniors here to provide suggestion...

Point number 1 --> I think should not be an issue...
Point number 2 --> I can mention in the application that my mother's was know by other name with the spelling XXXXder because she had an old passport which was hand made(hand printed-not printed) with this spelling. The new passport has the spelling XXXXdra..

In my passport my mother name is XXXXdra, in my mothers renewed passport spelling is same. Only my fathers passport has spelling XXXXder in spouse name...


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

My query is regarding Form 80 questions::

Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?

-I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?

Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?

-I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?

Kindly advice

Thanks
R


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, you have got the point.

Q10: yes, by birth, date of birth
Q35: details of your dependents(who will travel with you and need visa)


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I just got to know that to obtain the PCC from Malaysia takes up to 2 months! Is this something that I need to wait before the VISA is granted?


Hi Jefferson, you can check in this forum that Plutology applied for "Statutory Declaration" format Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia Embassy in Singapore, and I applied this type of Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia Embassy in Beijing, we did it within the day. Plutology got his 190 Visa granted yesterday, so I can presume that this type of Certificate is acceptable by DIAC.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

andiamo said:


> Finally, here comes the grant. Took me by surprise this morning, seems to have been finalized earlier than expected
> 
> Following docs attached, hope that's to be construed as complete.
> 
> ...


Congrats andiamo :clap2: ...Can you please update your timelines in the spreadsheet? I see that you are from Bangalore...wer did you get ur medicals done from?


----------



## barry_J (Nov 16, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I have a situation for my parents passport... My fathers password has two issues...
> 
> 1. Family name is blank; given name and family name both are mentioned in given name
> 2. My mother name spelling has last three alphabets mentioned as XXXXder instead of XXXXdra....
> ...


I think it shouldn't be a problem. There is a column in your application where it mentions "Is the applicant known by any other name/spelling. Just mention the details in the same.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Congrats andiamo :clap2: ...Can you please update your timelines in the spreadsheet? I see that you are from Bangalore...wer did you get ur medicals done from?


Do provide link to that spreadsheet..


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Do provide link to that spreadsheet..


here it is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

his name is already there...he just needs to update the details...


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Hi Jefferson, you can check in this forum that Plutology applied for "Statutory Declaration" format Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia Embassy in Singapore, and I applied this type of Certificate of Good Conduct from Malaysia Embassy in Beijing, we did it within the day. Plutology got his 190 Visa granted yesterday, so I can presume that this type of Certificate is acceptable by DIAC.


I will be a very happy person if that is accepted. It wasn't stated clearly in the Penal clearance booklet by DIAC.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

However, it was stated clearly in the Malaysia website the following:

Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - FAQs
Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - ekonsular

Wondering if that was changed recently?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

barry_J said:


> I think it shouldn't be a problem. There is a column in your application where it mentions "Is the applicant known by any other name/spelling. Just mention the details in the same.


Thanks Barry.... Will this be ok ? I mean I only have one document for my mother (her old passport has her name mentioned as XXXXder)


The only thing is I do not want to face a situation, where in my father and mother reach sydney airport with me and due to this name spelling stuff, the immigration department at airports says " no the spelling does not match" and send my parents back... I know I can expect this thing from US as they are very strict, not sure if this could be expected from Australian officers...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I will be a very happy person if that is accepted. It wasn't stated clearly in the Penal clearance booklet by DIAC.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> ...


No, I did it in September and Plutology did it just recently.


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

*latest invitation for 189*

Anyone with the latest invitation for 189 with 60 points please update with the ANZCO code, EOI submitted date/ invitation date in this thread.

Thanks!!!


----------



## manan (Aug 30, 2012)

*Mistake in Name*

Hey hi

i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.

This is not changing my points score at all and also my claims for points are correct but still I am not sure that will it be fine or not? Will i have to submit any extra forms for this? It is just the given and family names have to be swapped.

guidance is highly welcomed and i appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

manan said:


> Hey hi
> 
> i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.
> 
> ...


Fill everything correctly in your visa application. Also in the ACK mail sent by DIAC they will mention your name and other details. then you can check whether everything is correct.


----------



## manan (Aug 30, 2012)

*Reply*



spin123 said:


> Fill everything correctly in your visa application. Also in the ACK mail sent by DIAC they will mention your name and other details. then you can check whether everything is correct.


Yes i will surely do it...so u think that this mistake in EOI wont be a problem? thanks alot


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

manan said:


> Hey hi
> 
> i have made a mistake in write name in EOI. I lodged EOI before couple of months and got invitation last week. Today when i was in middle of applying for visa (189), I realized that in my EOI, I have mistakenly wrote my Given name in Family name and vice versa. I have corrected this in the visa application online form but have not submitted it yet.
> 
> ...


This shld not b a problem since it doesn't affect ur points
N like spin said make sure u fill visa application correct


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

hi Spin...

any update in your case. you did your medical through e health? mine is paper based and its in process with MOC as advised by my CO....don't know how long it will take...

cheers


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> No, I did it in September and Plutology did it just recently.


Thanks...one last question. Under the e-konsular form, page 3, Purpose of Application. Do I 

1. Tick Permanent Resident?
2. Select Australia as country requiring certificate?

Thanks!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> hi Spin...
> 
> any update in your case. you did your medical through e health? mine is paper based and its in process with MOC as advised by my CO....don't know how long it will take...
> 
> cheers


Hi,

I haven't heard from my CO after i sent the requested documents set on 02 December.

Yes I did the medicals through e health and the hospital confirmed they have uploaded my reports on 28th November. But the status still shows as requested.

How did you get an update from your CO? did you ask the status through a mail from your CO? I'm thinking whether to put mail to CO asking for an update with regard to my case...


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Thanks...one last question. Under the e-konsular form, page 3, Purpose of Application. Do I
> 
> 1. Tick Permanent Resident?
> 2. Select Australia as country requiring certificate?
> ...


Yes, that was my answer for the questions.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, this system is having issues....isn't it? I'm struggling since yesterday and it's getting stuck every time.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, this system is having issues....isn't it? I'm struggling since yesterday and it's getting stuck every time.


Yep seems so. It normally happens when the weekend nears...


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't heard from my CO after i sent the requested documents set on 02 December.
> 
> ...




Hi Spin123,

You can email your CO and even call him\her after 7 working days of response time.
I emailed my CO and then called her after another 5 days ans she asked my file number and found that my docs received 10 days before and she immediately updated the status to received and replied via email saying they do not ack the receipt of docs.


good luck with your processing,

regards

Bhura


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> You can email your CO and even call him\her after 7 working days of response time.
> I emailed my CO and then called her after another 5 days ans she asked my file number and found that my docs received 10 days before and she immediately updated the status to received and replied via email saying they do not ack the receipt of docs.
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> You can email your CO and even call him\her after 7 working days of response time.
> I emailed my CO and then called her after another 5 days ans she asked my file number and found that my docs received 10 days before and she immediately updated the status to received and replied via email saying they do not ack the receipt of docs.
> ...


Hi Bhura

I called DIAC on this number •+61 1300 364 613. The operator did not allow me to talk to my CO. Just listened to my query and said they will respond after 28 days. How did you cal you CO. can you pls elaborate.

Thanks


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi 
yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below

_Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._

Does it mean that for all the applicants with my application meds have been finalized ?

Thanks!!


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below
> 
> _Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._
> ...


hey

i got a similar reply today ...

....Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view.
....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i got a similar reply today ...
> 
> ...


Hey getsetgo, seems like you are getting set to go


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey getsetgo, seems like you are getting set to go


now my waiting period is without anxiety


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i got a similar reply today ...
> 
> ...


Thanks getsetgo..
which team is ur CO and initials..?

mine is Team 4 (Aldelaide)and initials VS


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks getsetgo..
> which team is ur CO and initials..?
> 
> mine is Team 4 (Aldelaide)and initials VS


mine is team 2(adelaide) TS


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> not yet.. no reply as of today .. However I was trying to upload my docs online also, was not successful.. Just uploaded 3 docs and then the application is unstable.
> I hope emailing this to her is fine..


Hi fly_aus
did CO replied for the documents that u have sent over email? any automated Acknowledgement have been sent to u?

I have sent all the requested docs last friday and till now i haven't received any confirmation of mail sent..nor they updated in eVisa..

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi fly_aus
> did CO replied for the documents that u have sent over email? any automated Acknowledgement have been sent to u?
> 
> I have sent all the requested docs last friday and till now i haven't received any confirmation of mail sent..nor they updated in eVisa..
> ...


I guess I read somewhere today only - that there's no acknowledgment sent by them for the docs you sent. Rest other guys can confirm who has gone through this..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> now my waiting period is without anxiety


cool.. also did you get to know what was that status marked against your some documents? BF?


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't heard from my CO after i sent the requested documents set on 02 December.
> 
> ...



mine the status is also shows as requested...

I emailed my CO, she is very cooperative. Though I do not want to bother her much with sending heaps of emails asking for bit and pieces......I just asked her whether she received all my sent documents. She replied she has and she is only waiting for the finalization of medicals which is with the MOC....

so yeah....waiting for it to get finalized and see the grant....

cheers


----------



## genezx (Nov 12, 2012)

superm said:


> cool.. also did you get to know what was that status marked against your some documents? BF?


What is *BF*?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Yes, that was my answer for the questions.


Since the letter is a form of statutory declaration, I need to have that piece of letter before going to Putrajaya right? I can't find any forms regarding this anywhere in the KLN website.

Are these the only documents you submitted? (listed in the KLN website)

*Application from Malaysian citizen*
1. Two (2) copies of the duly completed application form for the Certificate of Good Conduct
2. Two (2) certified copies of identification card
3. Two (2) certified copies of passport namely pages that contain details and signature of the applicant; and
4. Two (2) recent passport-sized photographs.

Mind sharing what are the contents in the letter?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

genezx said:


> What is *BF*?


BF is not the status..but in evisa where u can see the list of attchments, there meds and pcc is titled as Bf...

my pcc is titled as TRIM ..

weird...some naming convention i guess... 

but its not a status


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Query on Medicals for Folks in Sydney,

Just wondering how many days does it take for Medibank , Sydney to finalize medicals and send them to CO. Those who have already undergone medicals at Medibank Sydney can comment.

Appreciate the reply.

Thanks

Varun


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> BF is not the status..but in evisa where u can see the list of attchments, there meds and pcc is titled as Bf...
> 
> my pcc is titled as TRIM ..
> 
> ...


THE REQUIREMENT IS MET (TRIM)!!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> THE REQUIREMENT IS MET (TRIM)!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


OMG RK!!!
u r a genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what do u reckon BF is?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> OMG RK!!!
> u r a genius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what do u reckon BF is?


BROUGHT FORWARD(BF)!!!

Dont worry My guess is the Grant letter should be out for you very soon...

You can even keep checking the VEVO status Daily EOD... Some have said they seen the VEVO status 1st and they have got the grant mail later....

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> BROUGHT FORWARD(BF)!!!
> 
> Dont worry My guess is the Grant letter should be out for you very soon...
> 
> ...


sounds like u had worked for DIAC earlier


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> sounds like u had worked for DIAC earlier


No.... But when I had my 457 Last year, I check in VEVO only and After 10 Days only I got my Passport... Also I read in this forum few days back.... 

Its also Practical because since its automated system the moment your Visa is approved it will reflect in VEVO... But to get Grant email it has to be done by CO( Manual)!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi guys!! just checked my visa status, and it says in process... so the dates of documents received changed from 04/12/12 to 11/12/12.... does this mean someone is having a look? maybe a co ??? or am i getting exited for nothing.....


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! just checked my visa status, and it says in process... so the dates of documents received changed from 04/12/12 to 11/12/12.... does this mean someone is having a look? maybe a co ??? or am i getting exited for nothing.....


someone is definitely working on it..cheers


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! just checked my visa status, and it says in process... so the dates of documents received changed from 04/12/12 to 11/12/12.... does this mean someone is having a look? maybe a co ??? or am i getting exited for nothing.....



I think CO is allocated.. My case is also similar.. Most of the documents changed as RECEIVED on 03-12 but I got mail from CO only 2 days ago asking for some extra documents. The CO might be reviewing your documents and files.


Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> No.... But when I had my 457 Last year, I check in VEVO only and After 10 Days only I got my Passport... Also I read in this forum few days back....
> 
> Its also Practical because since its automated system the moment your Visa is approved it will reflect in VEVO... But to get Grant email it has to be done by CO( Manual)!!!!
> 
> ...


coool  

i keep checking my inbox!!! will follow ur advice and check evisa


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

oh i really really hope so!!! our ack letter dates only the 4 th of dec... so that would be pretty quick... holding thumbs!!! thx guys


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

how long did you guys wait for co allocation ? we uploaded everything, pcc, ielts, medical, all done... just waiting for co....


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Since the letter is a form of statutory declaration, I need to have that piece of letter before going to Putrajaya right? I can't find any forms regarding this anywhere in the KLN website.
> 
> Are these the only documents you submitted? (listed in the KLN website)
> 
> ...


The above documents are sufficient, however, you do not need to bring photo with you if you can upload it to the application form. For the statutory declaration form, I don't have the copy with me, I just got to know that I need this when I went to the embassy office, the front desk gave me that standard form to fill in and I submitted it on the spot. You may call up KLN to ask if they have that standard form.


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Since the letter is a form of statutory declaration, I need to have that piece of letter before going to Putrajaya right? I can't find any forms regarding this anywhere in the KLN website.
> 
> Are these the only documents you submitted? (listed in the KLN website)
> 
> ...


Good luck to you.


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

*how can form 80 be saved?*

Hi expats,

My case officer requested for form 80 for me and my partner. But I am having problem saving the filled out form.

Did you expats signed the form electronically or printed out the filled copy, signed then scanned and uploaded them? The electronic signed copy is not being saved. 

Has anyone done the electronic signing or am I doing it the wrong way? Is scanning and uploading the only option ?

Please help
Thank you


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi fly_aus
> did CO replied for the documents that u have sent over email? any automated Acknowledgement have been sent to u?
> 
> I have sent all the requested docs last friday and till now i haven't received any confirmation of mail sent..nor they updated in eVisa..
> ...


No. No response from CO. However I have to give one more document. Also, no much change online also..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> coool
> 
> i keep checking my inbox!!! will follow ur advice and check evisa


Dont worry your grant is on the way!!! takes some time to arrive from Adelaide to Mumbai!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> My case officer requested for form 80 for me and my partner. But I am having problem saving the filled out form.
> 
> ...


Hi..
What do you mean by electronic signed?

Also - regarding your query of editing and saving - you can do so by Foxit Reader software. Its a free software I believe!

PS - please update your signature (from USER CP) with your timeline details. thanks!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi..
I got a silly question in my mind i got my pcc letter yesterday but they gave me 2 copies...what is the use of two copied...do we need to handover it some where or what else ?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Birth Certificate*

Can we submit 10th certificate (high school) for evidence for birth/age?. Do CO insists for birth certificate or affidavit?

I have birth certificate, but for my spouse i need to get one, so thinking of using her school certificate as evidence.

Please let me know your experience on this?


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there a post visa grant thread that's active around, if someone can advise please.

Looking for some clarifications on the visa formalities, looking around !


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Can we submit 10th certificate (high school) for evidence for birth/age?. Do CO insists for birth certificate or affidavit?
> 
> I have birth certificate, but for my spouse i need to get one, so thinking of using her school certificate as evidence.
> 
> Please let me know your experience on this?


School leaving certificate is accepted as proof of age


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> School leaving certificate is accepted as proof of age


Thanks getsetgo. Do you mean high school transcript/marksheet?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Thanks getsetgo. Do you mean high school transcript/marksheet?


The leaving certificate which has dob mentioned ... not transcript nor marksheet


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi..
> What do you mean by electronic signed?
> 
> Also - regarding your query of editing and saving - you can do so by Foxit Reader software. Its a free software I believe!
> ...



hi superm,

I downloaded the foxit reader and tried to merge the individual scanned pdf files but wasnt successful.

Please let me know how you saved the filled out form 80. 

thank you for your help


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> hi superm,
> 
> I downloaded the foxit reader and tried to merge the individual scanned pdf files but wasnt successful.
> 
> ...


This should help:
How To Save Fillable Form Data in PDFs - How-To Geek


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i got a similar reply today ...
> 
> ...


Hi

I had sent all requested docs to CO 12 days ago and done my MED on 29th NOv. Still the status of my docs show "required" and MEDS show "requested". My CO 3 days back asked for form 80 which i sent on the same day. Wondering why the status of docs and MED are not changing to "received".


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> This should help:
> How To Save Fillable Form Data in PDFs - How-To Geek


Hi limonic,

Thank you for the information. I actually have filled the form entirely, and now have to sign the form. I have printed out all the pages and signed the document. 

What do i do now, scan each of the pages, copy in the word file.?? It seems a tedious job. Is there any easier way to do it??

Thankx


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi limonic,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I actually have filled the form entirely, and now have to sign the form. I have printed out all the pages and signed the document.
> 
> ...


I guess what people did was to print the 17th page which has sign box in it and sign it and then merge it with rest of filled pdf pages. Now you all electronic filed pages with one signed and scanned page. But I would like someone who has done this to confirm the same. 

I guess you can fill in pdf using foxit reader. And when your done with updating you can use save as to save the filled form.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I guess what people did was to print the 17th page which has sign box in it and sign it and then merge it with rest of filled pdf pages. Now you all electronic filed pages with one signed and scanned page. But I would like someone who has done this to confirm the same.
> 
> I guess you can fill in pdf using foxit reader. And when your done with updating you can use save as to save the filled form.


I filled in Form80 except Signature, then printed > Signed > Scanned *.pdf > Sent to CO Team email


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi limonic,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I actually have filled the form entirely, and now have to sign the form. I have printed out all the pages and signed the document.
> 
> ...


Hi SP,
Check your scanning software. There must be an option like "scan as pdf(multiple page)".
After filling up the form, I printed, signed and then scanned as pdf.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone in this forum who applied for VIC SS in Sept. and got the approval ??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> I filled in Form80 except Signature, then printed > Signed > Scanned *.pdf > Sent to CO Team email


did you print the whole thing or just the page to be signed?
I was thinking to print the which is just to be signed and then scan and merge it with the rest of pdf using some software.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> did you print the whole thing or just the page to be signed?
> I was thinking to print the which is just to be signed and then scan and merge it with the rest of pdf using some software.



I printed the complete form then signed before scan


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Documents required for children under 18. I have 2 kids under age of 5. 

Do I just upload their birth certificate? MEDs required for them? I assume PCC is not relevant for their age.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Documents required for children under 18. I have 2 kids under age of 5.
> 
> Do I just upload their birth certificate? MEDs required for them? I assume PCC is not relevant for their age.


yes birth certificate and passport is enough. You don't need Med or PCC for them.

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


Hi AUSA

I am not sure if have gone thru this document --> _http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf_
see page 69 & 70.

it reads
"_Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you will need to provide a copy of your final exit document, and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer."_

Hope this helps


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Documents required for children under 18. I have 2 kids under age of 5.
> 
> Do I just upload their birth certificate? MEDs required for them? I assume PCC is not relevant for their age.


You do need a medical examination for your kids, but it's just the physical check-up. No x-ray & no HIV test.


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Jeff,

PCC for kids is not required. But medicals are must ... its just a generic medical examination. No xrays and blood stuff ...... Hope that clarifies.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

hi guys,

Its been a long time since I posted in this forum.
Just an update from my side.
Called DIAC on friday,
told that I have a CO from team 33 brisbane and given their mail id to contact them directly. Immediately I mailed them and got a response from my CO.
But it was a strange situation that I had applied on OCT 21 and dint listen from CO until I mailed them. Seems like those guys are in aholiday mood.
Got a reply from CO that he is having a preliminary assessment on my case and would revert back if he needs any further information.

Initials are AM from team 33 brisbane.

Any fellows with same CO....?

Regards
.....


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dear All,

I have submitted EOI with 65 point. So, probably getting invitation on 17th December. I was now preparing for documents to be submitted with application.
Please can someone give some information on following questions:

1. I am now working in the UK for last three years. I have payslip , bank statements for the last four years. Before coming to the UK, I worked for two years in India in small start-up company, I don't have payslip, bank statement for that employment. But I do have experience letter from my previous employer. ACS have given me 5 years experience. Do we need payslip for entire five years, which I am going to claim or just experience from two employer and payslip for last three years will be enough?

2. While coming to UK in 2009, I applied for PCC and got one from India. I am going to apply PCC from UK from 2009 to till date. Do I need to new PCC from India or the one from 2009 will still work?

Looking forward for your reply.

Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 point. So, probably getting invitation on 17th December. I was now preparing for documents to be submitted with application.
> Please can someone give some information on following questions:
> ...


A PCC is only valid for 1 year even if you have not been to that country ever since, so you do need to apply for a new Indian PCC.

Regarding your work experience you may have trouble. Generally you do have to provide hard evidence (payslip/ bank statement/ tax return) for every year for which you claimed points. While DIAC does consider the ACS result, DIAC's burden of proof is higher and they may ask for additional evidence.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, can you use someone else's credit card to pay? A friend of mine has this question. It should be ok right?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, can you use someone else's credit card to pay? A friend of mine has this question. It should be ok right?


Yes, u can use others credit card. no issues


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Yes, u can use others credit card. no issues


Thanks so much


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> A PCC is only valid for 1 year even if you have not been to that country ever since, so you do need to apply for a new Indian PCC.
> 
> Regarding your work experience you may have trouble. Generally you do have to provide hard evidence (payslip/ bank statement/ tax return) for every year for which you claimed points. While DIAC does consider the ACS result, DIAC's burden of proof is higher and they may ask for additional evidence.


Dear AnneChristina,

Thank you very much for your reply. 

The booklet about 189 visa says clearly says payslip from ONLY recent most employer.Please see (I can't put URL.So, deliberately omitted www) 
immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (page 21)

However, on point 2 it says, "For you to receive these points, documentary evidence should be included with your application"

Do anybody have idea what does documentary evidence should be included with your application means? 

Thank you very much.
Saroj


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I've been allocated a CO and have been requested to submit employment evidences. I am having trouble finding old salary slips from my previous employer, I've only 1 year's pdf originals, for the rest I only have the black and white printouts. Can someone suggest a wayou? will the black n white printout's scanned copy be valid? 

EPF slips as well are not available with my previous employer for last 2 years as PF office has stopped issuing hardcopy - for this i've taken this on mail from the respective HR. Should that mail be fine to be submitted as a reason for unavailability of EPF slips ? 

Please help!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been allocated a CO and have been requested to submit employment evidences. I am having trouble finding old salary slips from my previous employer, I've only 1 year's pdf originals, for the rest I only have the black and white printouts. Can someone suggest a wayou? will the black n white printout's scanned copy be valid?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please provide info on - 

1. Can you pls explain how many employers u have worked till now and what documents you have uploaded as an employement evidence for these employers?? Prior to CO coming back to you asking for the same..

2. CO has requested evidence of employment for present employer or current plus past employers?? Have they stated what do they want in evidence?? I mean only pay slips or Bank statement and Tax slips??

Please elaborate and explain on my queries..

*NOTE *- The black printout are just fine.. Go to Notary and get them attested as true certified copies. Any document in black and white would ne to be notarised as TCC (true certified copy).

The mail for the EPF would be sufficient to make CO understand.

Depending on what you say i can suggest next step.

IPS~


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please provide info on -
> 
> ...




Please provide info on - 

1. Can you pls explain how many employers u have worked till now and what documents you have uploaded as an employement evidence for these employers?? Prior to CO coming back to you asking for the same..

[Kavita] I've worked for 2 employers. Employer 1 - 2006-2011 , Employer 2 - 2011-12. CO has asked for documents from Nov 2009 till Nov 2012 (total 3 years). I'd uploaded only the reference letters and statutory declaration, post which CO has asked for the following list - 

_Employment:- A representative sample of documents for the period 11/2009 until 11/2012.
Should include (but is not limited to):-
1. Pay Slips (see below – no more than 4 for each year)
2. Bank Statements showing EFT of wages to a bank account (please highlight the wage transfers)
(No more than 4 examples for each year requested)
3. Evidence of Employee Provident Fund.
4. Taxation Assessments / Documents or Evidence tax has been paid from Indian Tax Authorities
- Form 16 and form 12.
I require a copy of work contracts/appointment letter/promotion letters/wage reviews._

2. CO has requested evidence of employment for present employer or current plus past employers?? Have they stated what do they want in evidence?? I mean only pay slips or Bank statement and Tax slips??

[Kavita] - they've asked documents for last 3 years which includes both the employers evidence proofs.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Please provide info on -
> 
> 1. Can you pls explain how many employers u have worked till now and what documents you have uploaded as an employement evidence for these employers?? Prior to CO coming back to you asking for the same..
> 
> ...


My suggestion - 

Out of the following - 

1. Pay Slips (see below – no more than 4 for each year) - IF U HAVE B&W (black and white) NOTARY & UPLOAD.
2. Bank Statements showing EFT of wages to a bank account (please highlight the wage transfers) (No more than 4 examples for each year requested) - THIS IS YOU MUST BE HAVING I AM SURE... GET THE ORIGNAL AND GET THE PDF DONE. NO NEED TO NOTARY AS IT WOULD BE ORIGNAL.
3. Evidence of Employee Provident Fund. - GIVE UR REASON AS U STATED IN EARLIER POST.
4. Taxation Assessments / Documents or Evidence tax has been paid from Indian Tax Authorities. - Form 16 and form 12. - THIS YOU MUST HAVE SAME RULE IF B&W, NOTARY & UPLOAD.
I require a copy of work contracts/appointment letter/promotion letters/wage reviews. - THIS YOU MUST HAVE SAME RULE IF B&W, NOTARY & UPLOAD.

IPS~


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot. 
I'd have to go for notarizing them and uploading the same. For the other docs I have the original pdfs which i can directly upload.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I'd have to go for notarizing them and uploading the same. For the other docs I have the original pdfs which i can directly upload.


No Probs and Good Luck !! Please keep me posted once you hear back from CO after uploading the documents.

Can you please share ur visa sub class, occupation code and which state u applied to? Also i am confused on one thing in ur signature - 

After u had filled for visa u have given something as *ACK *date. SO what is this and what would one get in the *ACK*?? Is that e mail or something?? I am trying to understand this from sometime as i have not got any ACK till now and i had applied on 8 Dec.

Please help to provide info...

IPS~


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been allocated a CO and have been requested to submit employment evidences. I am having trouble finding old salary slips from my previous employer, I've only 1 year's pdf originals, for the rest I only have the black and white printouts. Can someone suggest a wayou? will the black n white printout's scanned copy be valid?
> 
> ...


Please give any kind of evidence for each yr. I faced this prb. who would have all the slips.? 

Try to see if you can get bank statements/form 16/payslip.. I submitted it that way.. if the black and white copies are pdf orig,inals, get them attested as net copies and submit them..

I have not hrd back from my CO/ but that was the best I could do for myself.. hope this helps..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,
I have got a questions for Form 80:

Q. There's a difference in question for asking about citizenship of parents and siblings.
*Brother:*
Is this person currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country
other _than their current citizenship_?
*Parent:*
Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any
country?

So for parent I mentioned India. But for brother form says mentioned only _if other than current citizenship_. So I don't mention my brother's citizenship, which is not mentioned anywhere also in form. Is this right?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

i m just about to submit my visa application and just checking - Do we need to enter the data in block capitals...for example the name in the passport is in blocks, but can we enter as ex: John Peter or JOHN PETER ....In my EOI I entered it as ex: John Peter. Please advise...Thanks a million.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Please give any kind of evidence for each yr. I faced this prb. who would have all the slips.?
> 
> Try to see if you can get bank statements/form 16/payslip.. I submitted it that way.. if the black and white copies are pdf orig,inals, get them attested as net copies and submit them..
> 
> I have not hrd back from my CO/ but that was the best I could do for myself.. hope this helps..


Hi,

which state had u applied to??


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> i m just about to submit my visa application and just checking - Do we need to enter the data in block capitals...for example the name in the passport is in blocks, but can we enter as ex: John Peter or JOHN PETER ....In my EOI I entered it as ex: John Peter. Please advise...Thanks a million.


BLOCK letter in e visa application. Still it would be good if others can confirm too. I had filled my self in block letters.

IPS~


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear AnneChristina,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> ...


As stated by other people in this forum; everyone is usually asked to provide evidence for every year of employment history. Not sure why the booklet just says "payslip from your current employment"; this is quite misleading. There have been cases where the visa was rejected because of a lack of evidence. If you cannot provide a salary slip, bank statement, or tax return you should contact the company and see whether there is anything they can produce for you.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> As stated by other people in this forum; everyone is usually asked to provide evidence for every year of employment history. Not sure why the booklet just says "payslip from your current employment"; this is quite misleading. There have been cases where the visa was rejected because of a lack of evidence. If you cannot provide a salary slip, bank statement, or tax return you should contact the company and see whether there is anything they can produce for you.


I have claimed 8 years of experience (15 pts) and till now my CO has not asked for any employment evidence for my first year of employment. I have uploaded bank statement/pay slips/ Income tax documents only for recent 7 years and for 1st year i just had employment reference letter, salary certificate and service certificate.

I have also see few other members here who were asked to provide only recent 4 year of employment evidence out of 6 years claimed . I think it's dependent on each CO.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> BLOCK letter in e visa application. Still it would be good if others can confirm too. I had filled my self in block letters.
> 
> IPS~


hI IPS, Thanks for your reply. I reverted to blocks for the critical information. The details sections, I left it in normal simple format. Hope that would be ok. Thanks a lot!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> I have claimed 8 years of experience (15 pts) and till now my CO has not asked for any employment evidence for my first year of employment. I have uploaded bank statement/pay slips/ Income tax documents only for recent 7 years and for 1st year i just had employment reference letter, salary certificate and service certificate.
> 
> I have also see few other members here who were asked to provide only recent 4 year of employment evidence out of 6 years claimed . I think it's dependent on each CO.


Well, but you did provide some evidence in addition to the reference letter (the salary certificate). There have been quite a few cases on this forum where people could not provide anything in addition to the reference letter and they had serious problems. I would just recommend to try and get some sort of proof ahead of time.
But you are absolutely right; after all the CO has some discretion in deciding how much evidence he considers sufficient.


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,

I need an advise. My SS from SA was recently approved and got an invitation from skill select. I could see a button "Apply Visa" in skill select which has redirected to a page where i could fill all my details, I dont see any option to upload the relevant documents. Should i be uploading them after the paymet done? I am from India. Should i go for Police Clearance before i apply visa? or later in the process? Is police clearance required fro everyone in the application? My daughter is just five months old. Any useful docs/links for reference for Visa type 190? I did my masters in UK, lived there for two years.. Should i get police clearance from UK aswell? Your advise could be very helpful.

Thank in advance for your help.

Suresh Tallam


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need an advise. My SS from SA was recently approved and got an invitation from skill select. I could see a button "Apply Visa" in skill select which has redirected to a page where i could fill all my details, I dont see any option to upload the relevant documents. Should i be uploading them after the paymet done? I am from India. Should i go for Police Clearance before i apply visa? or later in the process? Is police clearance required fro everyone in the application? My daughter is just five months old. Any useful docs/links for reference for Visa type 190? I did my masters in UK, lived there for two years.. Should i get police clearance from UK aswell? Your advise could be very helpful.
> 
> ...


1. You can upload the documents once you made the payment

2. The PCC is only required for applicants above 16 years of age.
You will have to obtain Indian and UK PCC.
You may start the process now or wait until the CO asks for it. Depends on whether you want to speed up or slow down the process. Your PCCs and medicals are valid for 1 year and your initial entry date will be the date where the first of those documents expires.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Please help me with below query.

1) I have uploaded documents and how can I delete that attachment and upload fresh doc? I don't see any option for delete.

2)In application if i want to correct something for this there is form called 1023 that we need to fill and upload as attachment [for any incorrect info and if you want to update that in application] . in lodging portal there is button on top right hand side for upload extra any doc against any of the applicants. in that option for Form 1023 I can't see any option but for 1022[change of circumstance] I can see option.

Please help me 1023 how can I attached and against which Doc Heading?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with below query.
> 
> ...


It's not possible to delete a doc.
Not sure which header you have to use; sorry.


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> 1. You can upload the documents once you made the payment
> 
> 2. The PCC is only required for applicants above 16 years of age.
> You will have to obtain Indian and UK PCC.
> You may start the process now or wait until the CO asks for it. Depends on whether you want to speed up or slow down the process. Your PCCs and medicals are valid for 1 year and your initial entry date will be the date where the first of those documents expires.


Thanks for your quick response. I was in UK from Sep 2004 to Aug 2006. Its been more than 6 years i left UK. I dont have any address proofs or references with me now. Unfortunately, none of my friends are in UK now. Dont know, how would i get one? I will pray for CO not coming back to me about the UK PCC. I am waiting for my daughter passport. I shall proceed with the payment as soon as i have it. 

Thank you
Suresh Tallam


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I was in UK from Sep 2004 to Aug 2006. Its been more than 6 years i left UK. I dont have any address proofs or references with me now. Unfortunately, none of my friends are in UK now. Dont know, how would i get one? I will pray for CO not coming back to me about the UK PCC. I am waiting for my daughter passport. I shall proceed with the payment as soon as i have it.
> 
> Thank you
> Suresh Tallam


He will definitely come back to you about the UK PCC. I stayed in Germany until 2004, then in Switzerland until 2007, the US until 2010 and Australia until 2012 and I was asked for all 4 PCCs.
I haven't applied for a British PCC, but I think you can request it here: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

And btw, if I understood the application form correctly you only need to provide address proof of your current address & not your old UK address.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> And btw, if I understood the application form correctly you only need to provide address proof of your current address & not your old UK address.


Hi Anne, Sorry, I did not know we had to provide address proof? I have just paid the visa fees and beginning to upload docs...Is there any address proof required? What kind of proof? Is is something like telephone bill/utility bill etc?. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Anne, Sorry, I did not know we had to provide address proof? I have just paid the visa fees and beginning to upload docs...Is there any address proof required? What kind of proof? Is is something like telephone bill/utility bill etc?. Thanks for all your help!


Sorry, I should have included the quote I was referring to. No need to provide address proof. I was talking about the UK PCC which requires such proof.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Sorry, I should have included the quote I was referring to. No need to provide address proof. I was talking about the UK PCC which requires such proof.


Oh ok....thanks a lot


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I was in UK from Sep 2004 to Aug 2006. Its been more than 6 years i left UK. I dont have any address proofs or references with me now. Unfortunately, none of my friends are in UK now. Dont know, how would i get one? I will pray for CO not coming back to me about the UK PCC. I am waiting for my daughter passport. I shall proceed with the payment as soon as i have it.
> 
> Thank you
> Suresh Tallam


Hi Suresh
Don't worry about getting UK PCC it's one of the easiest PCC to get, I got it in with in 5 days.
All u need a current address proof and last address details in UK (no need to provide proofs for this). It costs u 45 GBP for standard service and they accept only UK cheque / DD (There is no options to pay by credit card) . But u can get a DD in pound from any place ( I got it from Thomas cook ) .

I suggest u keep PCC and Medicals ready which will speed up the process.

Thanks


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> He will definitely come back to you about the UK PCC. I stayed in Germany until 2004, then in Switzerland until 2007, the US until 2010 and Australia until 2012 and I was asked for all 4 PCCs.
> I haven't applied for a British PCC, but I think you can request it here: http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thanks for the link. I will go through it..


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> And btw, if I understood the application form correctly you only need to provide address proof of your current address & not your old UK address.


Kewl.. let me go through the application again. I think, I will apply for it asap as it may take time to get it couriered to India. Thanks for your time

Suresh Tallam


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Anne, Sorry, I did not know we had to provide address proof? I have just paid the visa fees and beginning to upload docs...Is there any address proof required? What kind of proof? Is is something like telephone bill/utility bill etc?. Thanks for all your help!


You could use the PCC as a proof of address if in case they requires it.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> You could use the PCC as a proof of address if in case they requires it.


Yes, I am waiting for my PC...Applied 3 weeks ago...thanks SPIN123


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


I believe name is not essential to be endorsed on partner's passport. But I would like someone else also confirm on this - as I also have the same case and am relying on the marriage certificate for the same!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi all,
> I have got a questions for Form 80:
> 
> Q. There's a difference in question for asking about citizenship of parents and siblings.
> ...


@Anne - any views on this?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> @Anne - any views on this?


I filled out the form that the CO sent me and there was no such difference. For all family members it just said "Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?"/ "Is this person currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?"
I also wasn't sure about this. I personally just answered yes and provided the German citizenship for family members that were born outside of Germany, and answered no if they were born in Germany. This is probably not right, but anyways, the CO did not say anything about this.

I guess if all your family members have the Indian citizenship you can just answer no for all of them.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I filled out the form that the CO sent me and there was no such difference. For all family members it just said "Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?"/ "Is this person currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?"
> I also wasn't sure about this. I personally just answered yes and provided the German citizenship for family members that were born outside of Germany, and answered no if they were born in Germany. This is probably not right, but anyways, the CO did not say anything about this.
> 
> I guess if all your family members have the Indian citizenship you can just answer no for all of them.


Thanks Anne - Lots of confusing question.. One another - the very first question:


I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:
-visitor
-migrant
-temporary resident
-student
-refugee/ humanitarian entrant

OR

I am applying in Australia for:
-a further temporary stay or visit
-protection
-permanent residence

I guess as am not in Au - answer should be "Migrant", but wanted to confirm.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks Anne - Lots of confusing question.. One another - the very first question:
> 
> 
> I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:
> ...


Yes it should be "Migrant".


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks Anne - Lots of confusing question.. One another - the very first question:
> 
> 
> I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:
> ...


I was in Australia at the time of application so I selected "PR", but if you are not in Aus I would say "migrant" is correct.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I was in Australia at the time of application so I selected "PR", but if you are not in Aus I would say "migrant" is correct.


Thanks Anne and Spin!


----------



## tais9 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've got invitation on 17 Dec. Thanks all!

Now, I am a little bit confused on medicals.
I and my family already got visa medicals 1.5 weeks ago in Sydney. I'd like to add my medicals information to my application but I can't find any proper place. As the case officer will look up my results via online system, I think I need to note my medical case number/booking reference number. For now, I've uploaded my medical appointment confirmation and receipt email.

Does anyone have idea on medical front-loading? Also, do I have to upload form 26EH and 160EH even though I've already submitted those forms to Medibank when I got visa medicals?

Any input will be welcomed!


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Suresh
> Don't worry about getting UK PCC it's one of the easiest PCC to get, I got it in with in 5 days.
> All u need a current address proof and last address details in UK (no need to provide proofs for this). It costs u 45 GBP for standard service and they accept only UK cheque / DD (There is no options to pay by credit card) . But u can get a DD in pound from any place ( I got it from Thomas cook ) .
> 
> ...


Hi Sreekanth,

Can you advise me on medicals? How would i get it done? how would i know which clinic/hospital does that for australian PR? should i be getting any reference no, so i shall present it in the hospital and get it done? I am still waiting for my daughters passport, so not yet paid the amount for visa application. I am expecting that i would get the medical information after the payment. UK PCC.. how did you get it back? i think they will give us a hard copy.. do i need to take a DD for 65 pounds for return internation courier aswell? how did you do it?

Thank you


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> I believe name is not essential to be endorsed on partner's passport. But I would like someone else also confirm on this - as I also have the same case and am relying on the marriage certificate for the same!


@Anne - @Spin - confirm on this plz!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

superm said:


> @Anne - @Spin - confirm on this plz!


Sorry mate i'm single...so not sure about this question.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

IPS said:


> No Probs and Good Luck !! Please keep me posted once you hear back from CO after uploading the documents.
> 
> Can you please share ur visa sub class, occupation code and which state u applied to? Also i am confused on one thing in ur signature -
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've applied for subclass 189, ANZSCO code - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Once I lodged the visa, I got an acknowledgement that a valid application has been submitted, a letter was also sent with the email which had the visa application receipt number etc. You should probably get an ack this week.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


I got that added myself in my case, so i think thats very much needed. I mean anyone of you having the name added would do the trick. 

Do confirm from others.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for subclass 189, ANZSCO code - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). Once I lodged the visa, I got an acknowledgement that a valid application has been submitted, a letter was also sent with the email which had the visa application receipt number etc. You should probably get an ack this week.


Thanks for the info!!

IPS~


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ,

I had received an invitation on 14th Oct and I filed my visa on 06th Dec , before expiry of invitation. I have received acknowledgment and also fee receipt.

However, My EOI login was still showing as apply and on 14th Dec got a correspondence saying you invitation has expired and today got a second invite for applying.

I am confused now, I have already applied and have got TRN number and login, there I have started uplaoding docs as well ( althoug no CO has been assigned yet)

can the experts here help me with this, why is EOI still active and not recognising my visa lodgement, should it create any problem , do i have to email or talk to some one in immigration. If so where to email or what number to call please.

Thanks a lot for your help and assistance.


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

just to add to my question earlier , when i say acknowledgement received, an automated email with visa details that a valid visa has been filed has been sent to me.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> I filled in Form80 except Signature, then printed > Signed > Scanned *.pdf > Sent to CO Team email


Hi Guys

I emailed helath strategies 2 days back. They replied today saying that "I can confirm that the health for you and your family members has been finalised and linked to your visa application". I checked my e-visa but it still says "requested".


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had received an invitation on 14th Oct and I filed my visa on 06th Dec , before expiry of invitation. I have received acknowledgment and also fee receipt.
> 
> ...


Did you apply for 189?? In skill select look on to the right hand there would be a link saying - Continue with previous / saved application... something like that.. so you have to click on that always once u get into skill select. Also your invite has expired on reaching the 60 day cycle. So i do not think there is much to worry about. Reason - u got ur TRN and have successfully applied for visa. And have got e mail ack also so i dont think there is any worry, even you got invited again...

Note - Did you got an e mail from skill select for the 2nd invite ?? As without that e mail its a glitch mainly.

Please confirm from others too.

IPS~


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

almosthere said:


> Need quick help. While submitting my eVisa, I have mentioned my highest degree as Bachelor of Engineering.
> I have Masters in Business Administration but since ACS only validated and mentioned my Bachelors of Engineering in assessment inspite of the fact that I did mention to ACS about my Masters.
> So, I didn't mention my Masters (as the highest degree) while submitting eVisa.
> But in Form 80, there is a question about each year you spent in last 10 years. So, I have to mention about my masters. Will this create a conflict?
> I have not claimed any point for the masters. So, will this be an issue, should i inform DIAC or wait for CO to ask for form 80 or proactively inform CO about the situation (when CO is assigned)


Hi, a friend of mine is having a similar issue to this. She is wondering whether to fill in the Form 80 in advance (with her Masters details) and submit or send in a Form 1023 (ofcourse there is no incorrect info in the visa appl, just that she has not stated a Masters qualification which is unrelated and not assessed - she is claiming points for employment after her bachelors which is the assessed qual and has stated the bachelors as the highest degree in the visa appl). What happened to your case? Did you wait for CO and fill form 80 or 1023? or informed DIAC in advance? It would be great if someone could advice about what she should do. Thanks a million.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I emailed helath strategies 2 days back. They replied today saying that "I can confirm that the health for you and your family members has been finalised and linked to your visa application". I checked my e-visa but it still says "requested".


Do not worry about the status it will also get updated shortly. The e mail you got is more relevant at the moment. So need not to worry.

Others can also confirm!!

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


I think marriage certificate would be more than enough .

also once u get the grant u can get visa stamping from local AU embassy on ur wife's passport by paying $70 AUD in which case there will be no issues anywhere.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Hi Sreekanth,
> 
> Can you advise me on medicals? How would i get it done? how would i know which clinic/hospital does that for australian PR? should i be getting any reference no, so i shall present it in the hospital and get it done? I am still waiting for my daughters passport, so not yet paid the amount for visa application. I am expecting that i would get the medical information after the payment. UK PCC.. how did you get it back? i think they will give us a hard copy.. do i need to take a DD for 65 pounds for return internation courier aswell? how did you do it?
> 
> Thank you


For medicals u can refer here -> _http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm_

u will get the UK PCC to ur current postal address mentioned in ur application.
I did not opted for international courier rather i had given my friend's address in UK . I think there is also an registered postal service for additional 9 GBP for international postal services.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, this is really weird...When I log in to my skillselect account - I still get the invited status and the apply visa button...but I have applied and got an acknowledgement mail as well? What should I do about it? I want to organize my medicals...I saw all the details last night in the skillselect account...but it's now back to the EOI stage...Sigh! What should I do to organize the medicals?


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot msobhan,
Yes its for 189. And yea i login to eoi from right hand navigation in skill select.

And yes i have received email saying i received an invite again . And regarding ack , its an automated email stating valid 189 visa has been filed


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Thanks a lot msobhan,
> Yes its for 189. And yea i login to eoi from right hand navigation in skill select.
> 
> And yes i have received email saying i received an invite again . And regarding ack , its an automated email stating valid 189 visa has been filed


Yes, I have the same problem...I applied and got the acknowledgement...Now when I logged in to upload docs and book medicals, my account is back at the EOI stage, with the INVITED status and the APPLY button...I do have a TRN and password too...How on earth am I to upload my docs now? sigh!


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Docs can be uploaded using below link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

This will durectly take to TRN login .. Where links will be available for docs to upload.

However , even my problm is EOI still does not recognise visa as lodged , i received email for second invite !!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I can see the "Apply Visa" link when i login to Skill Select.
Please let me know what should i do next ??


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Recieved below text from health stretegies about my medical status .. what is the meaning of that ? 

Enquiries in relation to your application or the status of your health case, should be directed to your case officer or visa processing centre; as they will be able to see when results have been finalised within the DIAC visa processing system.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Docs can be uploaded using below link
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link...Do you have the DIAC email address that we can contact them on? We can say that our EOI's are still at the invited stage and that you have already received a second invite...Have you called them?


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

I do not have any email, have asked for that in here. Nopes havent yet called them


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@Anne - urgent confirmation needed. Its not essential to have partner's name to be present in my passport and vice versa. And marriage certificate and PCC will do the job of this. Right?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, this is really weird...When I log in to my skillselect account - I still get the invited status and the apply visa button...but I have applied and got an acknowledgement mail as well? What should I do about it? I want to organize my medicals...I saw all the details last night in the skillselect account...but it's now back to the EOI stage...Sigh! What should I do to organize the medicals?


Drop a mail to skill select people and get this fixed..... but it's still fyn.. your application status should be in progress... 

With that said.. Co will pick the applications with in progress status....


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Drop a mail to skill select people and get this fixed..... but it's still fyn.. your application status should be in progress...
> 
> With that said.. Co will pick the applications with in progress status....


Thanks Nav , any idea whats the email id for skill slect is to get this issue reported and resolved.

Thanks a lot


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Drop a mail to skill select people and get this fixed..... but it's still fyn.. your application status should be in progress...
> 
> With that said.. Co will pick the applications with in progress status....




Hi Nav,

I also have the same thing in skill select, I had already applied for visa but i also have that button active stating APPLY VISA. Though visa application shows IN PROGRESS.

Please suggest what can be done in this context. Or is this fine??

IPS~


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Nav,
> 
> I also have the same thing in skill select, I had already applied for visa but i also have that button active stating APPLY VISA. Though visa application shows IN PROGRESS.
> 
> ...


Oh well is it...My account still shows INVITED....When I use the other link to upload docs, then it directly asks for the TRN number and when I log in it says In Progress....However, the skillselect account is still INVITED with APPLY VISA button


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> Oh well is it...My account still shows INVITED....When I use the other link to upload docs, then it directly asks for the TRN number and when I log in it says In Progress....However, the skillselect account is still INVITED with APPLY VISA button


the problem with this is... you wil get a mail again from skill select by end of next month.... that invite is expiring.. if this is not fixed... 

i think.. this problem is with most of the people who have applied Visa... and the status is not changed to lodged...... it should change to this....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Thanks Nav , any idea whats the email id for skill slect is to get this issue reported and resolved.
> 
> Thanks a lot


you need to go to reports and then contact skill select.... write down your prob to them.... they will reply in a day or 2... and this is skill select technical problem.... which needs to be fixed..


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

*189 Independent Visa Lodgement Queries*

Hi Guys,
I received in invitation today and filling in the APPLY VISA details in SKILLSELECT now.
I came across a few things that I think should get your ideas before filing the final details.

1. Usual Country of Residence : 
My Circumstances : I am in Indian , was living in India since birth till 2010 and moved to Australia on an E-457 and working and living in Australia since then . I think my usual country of residence will be AUSTRALIA . your thoughts please .

2. Employment Summary : I have filled some details in EOI which was not chronologically correct and that information carried over to Visa now . I am just thinking to edit and add it in the chronological order . I want to know if this will be considered as a breach of rule or something like that although I do not think so . What are your thoughts please .

3. Description of Duties : I am planning to include all the details that I supplied while applied for ACS . Is that okay . please advise.

4. Will I be eligible for any Bridging Visa . What kind of Visa it will be . 

Thank you for all your advice and suggestions as always.

Thank you.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

see the inline answers....



ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received in invitation today and filling in the APPLY VISA details in SKILLSELECT now.
> I came across a few things that I think should get your ideas before filing the final details.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

superm said:


> I believe name is not essential to be endorsed on partner's passport. But I would like someone else also confirm on this - as I also have the same case and am relying on the marriage certificate for the same!



I don't think its necessary. U just need to have a marriage certificate. Even for my UC 457 dependent visa, my marriage certificate was needed and i didnt get my spouse's name endorsed on my paasport. So for 189 visa also, I think marriage certificate will suffice.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> I don't think its necessary. U just need to have a marriage certificate. Even for my UC 457 dependent visa, my marriage certificate was needed and i didnt get my spouse's name endorsed on my paasport. So for 189 visa also, I think marriage certificate will suffice.


i agree marriage certificate should suffice


----------



## kf2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Question on Software opportunities*

Hi All,

Maybe this question is out of scope for this thread, but it would be very helpful if some body could reply. 

I wanted to know in the software job market what are ones in most demand right now in Australia? Irrespective of the location if somebody could tell me which technologies are in demand, it would be of help. 

Currently my skill verification is in progress by ACS. I've got the required IELTS score already 7.0 and above in all the sections.

-regards,
Adarsh


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, Sorry for asking this question for the second time, but a friend of mine is a bit stressed about this. She has a Masters (not related to her occupation and not assesed) and she has not included it in the visa application or EOi. She has mentioned the highest qualification as bachelors, after which she is claiming employment points too. So, she wants to know whether to fill the Masters in Form 80 and submit Form 80 now or wait till the CO asks. In addition, she wants to know whether to fill Form 1023 now (the one for incorrect info)...but she has not provided incorrect info, just not filled in the masters which is not in a related area of study. Could someone shed some light on whether she should fill Form 80 now itself and submit, or submit Form 1023 now or wait for CO to ask ...Thanks in advance...


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry for asking this question for the second time, but a friend of mine is a bit stressed about this. She has a Masters (not related to her occupation and not assesed) and she has not included it in the visa application or EOi. She has mentioned the highest qualification as bachelors, after which she is claiming employment points too. So, she wants to know whether to fill the Masters in Form 80 and submit Form 80 now or wait till the CO asks. In addition, she wants to know whether to fill Form 1023 now (the one for incorrect info)...but she has not provided incorrect info, just not filled in the masters which is not in a related area of study. Could someone shed some light on whether she should fill Form 80 now itself and submit, or submit Form 1023 now or wait for CO to ask ...Thanks in advance...


Fill master's in the Form 80.... if Co ask y its not mentioned in visa.. then has a valid reason.. that it's not related to the SOL code... and wasn't assess-able by the assessing authority... so didn't claim for this..... in visa... :juggle:


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me how long CO are taking to grant pr these days. Mine is not even responding to my emails.


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Can anyone please tell me how long CO are taking to grant pr these days. Mine is not even responding to my emails.


Hey Waqar, you got your case officer assigned on the 17th of November, Saturday, So did I. I'm assuming he's from Team 33, Brisbane? What are his initials?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> i agree marriage certificate should suffice


Thanks for the reply - getsetgo and Neha!
Cheers!

On other hand - I have the same problem as mentioned by other guys - lodged Visa but skillselect still shows invited and show apply visa option!
Any idea where to write to them to get this fixed? e-mail id?

Edited: I have posted my query on the page:
http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/help/

Lets see if something changes.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks for the reply - getsetgo and Neha!
> Cheers!
> 
> On other hand - I have the same problem as mentioned by other guys - lodged Visa but skillselect still shows invited and show apply visa option!
> Any idea where to write to them to get this fixed? e-mail id?


Thanks Superm, getsetgo, Neha, nav.mahajan...now i can carry on just with my marriage certificate..no need to bother at least for this thing..


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have lodged application and in status it is showing "In Progress", I have uploaded all the documents. could any one clarify my below queries

1) When application status will change from "In Progress"
2) Can I go ahead with Medical & PCC in advance and attached doc with it?
3) I have heard that for online application you need to downloaded form 26 and 160 with pre populated information? from where I Can get these form as my pre-populated info ? 
4) in my EOI I can see still button for Apply visa, is this correct?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kemee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged application and in status it is showing "In Progress", I have uploaded all the documents. could any one clarify my below queries
> 
> ...


see replies in bold..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> see replies in bold..


For Medical Choose a clinic in ur city from the link given below - 

Link - India - Panel Physicians

Give ur TRN number, take appointment, go pay fees get tested and they will upload the results in a couple of days. Simple 

IPS~


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

for medical form 26... question 12 & 14, any idea what would be the value for this ?


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received in invitation today and filling in the APPLY VISA details in SKILLSELECT now.
> I came across a few things that I think should get your ideas before filing the final details.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate . Appreciate your timely advice .


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> For Medical Choose a clinic in ur city from the link given below -
> 
> Link - India - Panel Physicians
> 
> ...


Thanks IPS- couple more queries:
Don't we have to take appointment from inside our visa application?
I see 'schedule medical' only under my name and not under my spouse- is that how it should be? my will schedule for both of us (I have not tried clicking on it yet)
Also - whats the cost of medical for 2 person?


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have got invite for 189 yesterday and made the payment .

But now i realized that I still have to get IPC ( where i have to submit my passport) and i am going to india on 30th december.
1. Do you reckon i will be assigned co by then? What are my options in this case..
2. Since i have already paid my DIAC Fees, am I on bridging visa b now? Or it will come into effect when Co is assigned?

Please advice

Thanks in advance


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

TV Buff said:


> Hey Waqar, you got your case officer assigned on the 17th of November, Saturday, So did I. I'm assuming he's from Team 33, Brisbane? What are his initials?


Yes he is frm team 33 brisbane initials L.R


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks IPS- couple more queries:
> Don't we have to take appointment from inside our visa application?
> I see 'schedule medical' only under my name and not under my spouse- is that how it should be? my will schedule for both of us (I have not tried clicking on it yet)
> Also - whats the cost of medical for 2 person?



Medical cost for 2 person depends on Hospital to hospital like (MAX charges 2400 per person...it would be better if you schedule it from your Visa application (using schedule medicals) as you have to ans some basic question inside that online application....


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Yes he is frm team 33 brisbane initials L.R


I've got the same guy myself and my timeline's pretty similar to yours too.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Can we pay VISA fee with AmEx credit card??


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Can we pay VISA fee with AmEx credit card??


Yes you can if you must have that much of limit on you card..


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Yes you can if you must have that much of limit on you card..


Thanks mate!

Have enough balance on my card


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

TV Buff said:


> I've got the same guy myself and my timeline's pretty similar to yours too.


Bro check ur visitor message i sent something there


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Bro check ur visitor message i sent something there


Haha, I just called. I don't think that's your number. Check again!


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep thts mine but i was in train station tunnel so was out of network.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

TV Buff said:


> Haha, I just called. I don't think that's your number. Check again!


Sorry i wrote wrong number. Check now n call please. Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Folks,

Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.

Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations buddy.........





spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

:ranger:


spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congrats mate. Please share initials of ur CO n team number.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Congrats mate. Please share initials of ur CO n team number.


Thanks.

Adelaide Team 2

Initials SK


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Adelaide Team 2
> 
> Initials SK


congrats spin.!!
so now if u login to ur eVisa what's the status? all docs attached are vanished ?


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Het Sree...

I got all ma docs back. Can c all of em when I login now. LOL.

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Het Sree...
> 
> I got all ma docs back. Can c all of em when I login now. LOL.
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congratulations man... see my effect of my wishes 
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

Regarding issues with Skill select showing 'Apply Visa' even after lodging:

All, some of us were facing issues like even after lodging Skill select was showing Apply VISA and in my case even after lodging it expired and I received second invite.

I contacted the skill select team and got the below reply:


Thank you for your enquiry.

Please be advised that we are currently experiencing technical difficulties. As long as you have your TRN and acknowledgement letter from your online visa application you are fine.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congrats Spin !!!!

Great news, Which team & any verifications?


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congrats Mate.... :clap2::clap2: that's an achievement.... congrats again ... n all the best for the next move... lane:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Medical cost for 2 person depends on Hospital to hospital like (MAX charges 2400 per person...it would be better if you schedule it from your Visa application (using schedule medicals) as you have to ans some basic question inside that online application....


thanks rkumar - so to do that I have to wait for ack mail of visa?
As I just see one link there (only under my name and not on spouse) which says:
*organize your health examination*


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congratulations! Ive got my timeline as yours but Im still waiting for the grant since my med is referred. Lucky you!


----------



## rosh21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations for the Visa Grant.

Was your Medical referred to MOC for further assesment or not (or you got local clearance). Please reply.



spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> congrats spin.!!
> so now if u login to ur eVisa what's the status? all docs attached are vanished ?


Thanks.

Status is finalized. Yes docs are no more.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Congratulations man... see my effect of my wishes
> :clap2::clap2:


Hey machan,

Thanks. Yep your wishes surely did help..... 

Wishing you the best too...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Congrats Spin !!!!
> 
> Great news, Which team & any verifications?


Thanks mate.

Team 2 Adelaide. Initials are SK.

As far as i know no verifications.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Fill master's in the Form 80.... if Co ask y its not mentioned in visa.. then has a valid reason.. that it's not related to the SOL code... and wasn't assess-able by the assessing authority... so didn't claim for this..... in visa... :juggle:


Thanks a lot...I passed on the message...Thanks so much for ur help!


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
Me n my finance applied for visa 189, fortunately got an invetation on 17 dec 2012.
she is a primary applicant n I as a dependent.Our marriage date is 1/1/2013.
So my question is shall we apply for visa now or wait till 1st jan 2013.
We want to finished this process & move to AU ASAP.

Please furnish your valuable advice.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Congratulations! Ive got my timeline as yours but Im still waiting for the grant since my med is referred. Lucky you!


Thanks. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congratz Spin123...What a fantastic news...All the best lane: and thanks for all ur help in the forum!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rosh21 said:


> Congratulations for the Visa Grant.
> 
> Was your Medical referred to MOC for further assesment or not (or you got local clearance). Please reply.


Thanks.


I don't think my medicals were referred. If so I wouldn't have got the grant today.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratz Spin123...What a fantastic news...All the best lane: and thanks for all ur help in the forum!


Thanks for the wishes machan.

happy to help anyone.


----------



## clarke (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi All, 

I got the invitation for 189 yesterday. Do I need to submit my medical and police report when I submit the visa application online ?

Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

clarke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invitation for 189 yesterday. Do I need to submit my medical and police report when I submit the visa application online ?
> 
> Thanks


No you don't need to submit medicals and police clearance at the time of lodgement. Submitting them when CO asks for it is sufficient. 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Spin123,
Would you like to answer my below query.

I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
Me n my finance applied for visa 189, fortunately got an invetation on 17 dec 2012.
she is a primary applicant n I as a dependent.Our marriage date is 1/1/2013.
So my question is shall we apply for visa now or wait till 1st jan 2013.
We want to finished this process & move to AU ASAP.

Please furnish your valuable advice.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Team 2 Adelaide. Initials are SK.
> 
> As far as i know no verifications.



Hi Spin123

Congrats!. Do you know how long it takes after medical is finalized? Health strategies told me on Monday that my medicals are finalized and linked to my visa application. Also i have submitted form 80 on 10th Dec as CO requested. Still waiting don know wats taking time. 
my CO is from team 2 adelaide.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Spin123,
> Would you like to answer my below query.
> 
> I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
> ...


I believe you would have mentioned the relationship during the EOI process as well rite. So it doesn't matter whether you apply now or after marriage. But things would be easier if you apply after the marriage.

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Spin123
> 
> Congrats!. Do you know how long it takes after medical is finalized? Health strategies told me on Monday that my medicals are finalized and linked to my visa application. Also i have submitted form 80 on 10th Dec as CO requested. Still waiting don know wats taking time.
> my CO is from team 2 adelaide.


My medicals were submitted on 28th Nov and i sent Form 80 on 02nd December. 

Timings are different from case to case. there were many people who applied after me and got there grants before me. So looking at your timeline i think you should wait for a couple of weeks to get things finalized.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As Ann advised take a printout of the Form and take it to Asiri Surgical Hospital.
> 
> I did it yesterday and it took about 2 hours for the whole process.


Hi Spin123, we need to fill the online form that comes through the organize health button right? Thereafter we are supposed to take a printout of it is it? Appreciate a reply...Thanks again!


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

spin123 said:


> I believe you would have mentioned the relationship during the EOI process as well rite. So it doesn't matter whether you apply now or after marriage. But things would be easier if you apply after the marriage.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!!!


Hi Spin,

Thank you for your reply.

Yes, we mentioned at the time of EOI status is engaged.I am wondering if we apply visa now we can save gap of 10 days.

What will be the drawback if I apply now ?

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

*Dint get acknowledgement*



seshakunapuli said:


> Regarding issues with Skill select showing 'Apply Visa' even after lodging:
> 
> All, some of us were facing issues like even after lodging Skill select was showing Apply VISA and in my case even after lodging it expired and I received second invite.
> 
> ...



Hi mate , I have applied the e visa and uploaded documents but havent recieved the acknowledgment can any one advice what can be done in this case? Is it just a technical error ?


----------



## Mad123 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Waiting for CO*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application along with all the required documents on 19'th Nov and still waiting for CO. It is almost 4 1/2 weeks now. I guess entire DIAC will be on chrsitmas vacation from next week onwards. I have received Acknowledgement with Bridge Visas on 29/11.

Can anyone please advice whether it is a good idea to call DIAC and request for CO allocation ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sshenez said:


> Hi mate , I have applied the e visa and uploaded documents but havent recieved the acknowledgment can any one advice what can be done in this case? Is it just a technical error ?


Hi,

Even i am having the same issue. I applied on 7th Dec, my credit card is also billed but till date i do not have an ACK. Please can someone suggest what can be done in this context.

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sshenez said:


> Hi mate , I have applied the e visa and uploaded documents but havent recieved the acknowledgment can any one advice what can be done in this case? Is it just a technical error ?


Can you please share your dates??

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application along with all the required documents on 19'th Nov and still waiting for CO. It is almost 4 1/2 weeks now. I guess entire DIAC will be on chrsitmas vacation from next week onwards. I have received Acknowledgement with Bridge Visas on 29/11.
> 
> Can anyone please advice whether it is a good idea to call DIAC and request for CO allocation ?


Hi,

The ACK u got from diac what does the e mail state can you pls share?? As i am not sure of what this ACK is. Also i have not got it yet and its been 10 days since i had applied for visa.

IPS~


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Spin123, we need to fill the online form that comes through the organize health button right? Thereafter we are supposed to take a printout of it is it? Appreciate a reply...Thanks again!


Yes take a printout and take it to the hospital. TRN no is the only thing you need to do the medicals. Doctors will update your application through that.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Spin,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to achieve by saving 10 days?

I think it's best to apply after your marriage so that you have the all the necessary documentation in hand. If you apply now you might have to put a change of circumstance form in the future which will make things a bit complicated.

You should be concentrating on your wedding mate


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear All,

I have a question related to my work experience w.r.t 189.

I got my ACS assessment done in June 2012. Then I was having 7yrs exp.

Now I've applied for the 189 as a Developer Programmer as I haven't completed 8yrs of exp yet. And I am planning to relocate to AUS sometime in April/May 2013.

If I continue working in my current job until June 13 and then move to AUS, I'll have completed total 8 years by then.

My question is, do I still require to stick to the developer programmer after I go to Australia or can I try for the Analyst jobs, beyond June 13 with 8 year of experience.

Thanks in advance.

~~ Regards ~~


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi spin,

Yes, I will follow u r word n will apply after marriage.

Thank you for your quick reply & time.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even i am having the same issue. I applied on 7th Dec, my credit card is also billed but till date i do not have an ACK. Please can someone suggest what can be done in this context.
> 
> IPS~


I had lodged application on 28 nov n still no ACK to me. But i had CO assigned on 11 dec n CO asked for the rest of documents which i was unable to upload due to technical issues. So in my view ACK is not so imp.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I had lodged application on 28 nov n still no ACK to me. But i had CO assigned on 11 dec n CO asked for the rest of documents which i was unable to upload due to technical issues. So in my view ACK is not so imp.


Thanks for this vital info.
Can you please put some light what all did CO demanded from you in terms of documents??

IPS~


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

sshenez said:


> Hi mate , I have applied the e visa and uploaded documents but haven't received the acknowledgment can any one advice what can be done in this case? Is it just a technical error ?


Acknowledgement is an automated email that is received once you submit, where they send a copy of VISA stating valid visa is filed and a receipt of your payment.

I am not sure of any other acknowledgment, does anyone know if there is anything else in acknowledgement


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys pls advise urgently - I cant obtain Saudi PCC while living in Dubai. I want to make a statutory Declaration for the same. Can anyone help me with some contact details of anyone who can witness that - i already tried DavidSon but they replied they are not doing this anymore.. anyone please share ur expereinece ? waiting replies


----------



## oracle_81 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Frens,

Just wanted to know what evidence we need to attach to prove the English proficiency of my wife ( I am the primary applicant) ?

She has done engineering from India and the instructions for the entire 4 years were in English. Will this be enough to prove her proficiency in English or IELTS is compulsory ?

Cheers,
Oracle


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

oracle_81 said:


> Hi Frens,
> 
> Just wanted to know what evidence we need to attach to prove the English proficiency of my wife ( I am the primary applicant) ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Certificate of Medium of Instruction from the University/College stating the course was in English Medium is sufficient. IELTS is not compulsory/required.

Cheers..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yes take a printout and take it to the hospital. TRN no is the only thing you need to do the medicals. Doctors will update your application through that.


Thanks Spin...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

oracle_81 said:


> Hi Frens,
> 
> Just wanted to know what evidence we need to attach to prove the English proficiency of my wife ( I am the primary applicant) ?
> 
> ...


you can get a letter from her collg/univ stating that she was full time student, total duration of course. and that the course medium of instruction was english.
As she has 4 yrs duration of course - it will do as min 2 years is required.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks for this vital info.
> Can you please put some light what all did CO demanded from you in terms of documents??
> 
> IPS~


CO mailed us and asked for documents to be mailed at specific email id of CO


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

oracle_81 said:


> Hi Frens,
> 
> Just wanted to know what evidence we need to attach to prove the English proficiency of my wife ( I am the primary applicant) ?
> 
> ...


U need to get certificate that shows that ur wife had completed her studies in english from university where ur wife studied.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

oracle_81 said:


> Hi Frens,
> 
> Just wanted to know what evidence we need to attach to prove the English proficiency of my wife ( I am the primary applicant) ?
> 
> ...


Try to get a simple letter from college or university stating that the medium of instruction for the entire duration was English.. That should be fine. You can save the IELTS money for her..


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors !!

I have a question for Indian applicants who applied for Visa.
Please let me know what do we need to select for the following question :

National identity documents
1. Does this applicant have national identity documents? 

If YES then what are national identity docs for us ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> I have a question for Indian applicants who applied for Visa.
> Please let me know what do we need to select for the following question :
> ...


Its Not applicable..

I have put None, and MY CO has not yet asked about it.

However some members have said if you have Driver's License you can put that there.. 

Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> I have a question for Indian applicants who applied for Visa.
> Please let me know what do we need to select for the following question :
> ...


You can mention passport number in there... It's also a national identity doc...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

Of you have adhar card..then give details of the same or else pan card details


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> I have a question for Indian applicants who applied for Visa.
> Please let me know what do we need to select for the following question :
> ...


I believe Indians dont have any.. coming up thing is adhaar.. but uptill now - say 'No'


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Try to get a simple letter from college or university stating that the medium of instruction for the entire duration was English.. That should be fine. You can save the IELTS money for her..


Hi fly_aus

Any update on ur case? any status changes in ur eVisa?


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Can you please share your time lines


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Acknowledgement is an automated email that is received once you submit, where they send a copy of VISA stating valid visa is filed and a receipt of your payment.
> 
> I am not sure of any other acknowledgment, does anyone know if there is anything else in acknowledgement


Yeah thts what I dint get the automated email , though I have the TRN


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> I had lodged application on 28 nov n still no ACK to me. But i had CO assigned on 11 dec n CO asked for the rest of documents which i was unable to upload due to technical issues. So in my view ACK is not so imp.


Hi Sach - Can you please share your time line


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.



Congrates Spin on your Grant ..Cheers :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congrats Mate...

I m sure the party is ON - :drum: :horn: :rockon: :whoo: :lalala:

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> thanks rkumar - so to do that I have to wait for ack mail of visa?
> As I just see one link there (only under my name and not on spouse) which says:
> *organize your health examination*



wait for some more time i hope it will be there by this weekend...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> thanks rkumar - so to do that I have to wait for ack mail of visa?
> As I just see one link there (only under my name and not on spouse) which says:
> *organize your health examination*



you can wait for ack mail but i suggest you to wait some time then schedule medical link will be highlighted for your wife as well...and as per my idea u will het your ack before next weekend...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Spin123
> 
> Congrats!. Do you know how long it takes after medical is finalized? Health strategies told me on Monday that my medicals are finalized and linked to my visa application. Also i have submitted form 80 on 10th Dec as CO requested. Still waiting don know wats taking time.
> my CO is from team 2 adelaide.



Did u do Paper Med or eHealth. which number did u call Health Strategies?


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Friends,
Please help me with your advice. My invitation is expiring in a week time and i have everything ready except my son's new passport. My son's old passport was expired and i applied for the new one, and yesterday i got the letter in mail requesting some more documents (He is a US citizen and we are Pakistan). My question is can i lodge the visa with his expired passport and birth certificate and later when i get the new passport, i send it to the CO. But if i wait then my invitation will be expired.
Really need your advice on this one,
as always thank you for your help..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends i am done with meds last week on 12/13/2012 . How long it will take Medical center to upload my reports (as schedule medical link is still available in my visa application) and how i come to know that my reports are uploaded and my case is not referred...


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

*Received Invitation*

I received South Australian State S yesterday


----------



## prazsilva (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys, I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 6th Dec with 60 points. I didn't get invited by 17th, will I be invite by January 7th ?.

Please let me know , I am curious and need to get started for application process.

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

prazsilva said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 6th Dec with 60 points. I didn't get invited by 17th, will I be invite by January 7th ?.
> 
> Please let me know , I am curious and need to get started for application process.
> 
> Thanks


you should be. Last invitation sent out on 17th was for applicant who submitted on 5th. so you should be first in line for 60 pointers. best of luck. Do your prep


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

prazsilva said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 6th Dec with 60 points. I didn't get invited by 17th, will I be invite by January 7th ?.
> 
> Please let me know , I am curious and need to get started for application process.
> 
> Thanks


well it depends that how many candidate pending prior to your application when you applied for EOI..so not sure but i think you will get in Jan only either on 7th or on 21st Jan


----------



## prazsilva (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for your earliest replies


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sshenez said:


> Hi Sach - Can you please share your time line


__________________
Vetasses +ve 10 aug 12: EOI on 30 aug: WA SS : 19/11/12. Invitation received 20/11/12 Visa Lodged 28 Nov: Ack received: not yet. PCC : Pending. Med: 22/12/12. CO: 11/12/12


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dear All,
I have been invited on 17th December with 65 points (System Analyst) and preparing to lodge visa application. This question has been asked many time but would to get update from members who have recently applied visa.
The Information document on 189 visa from DIAC says that certified copies needs to be uploaded , however many members have suggested in this forum that if it color scan , then certified copies is not required. Please someone who have recently applied advice that color scanned documents are definitely accepted. I would like to be 100% before I start uploading documents. 
Thank you very much for your advice.
Regards,
Saroj


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> I have been invited on 17th December with 65 points (System Analyst) and preparing to lodge visa application. This question has been asked many time but would to get update from members who have recently applied visa.
> The Information document on 189 visa from DIAC says that certified copies needs to be uploaded , however many members have suggested in this forum that if it color scan , then certified copies is not required. Please someone who have recently applied advice that color scanned documents are definitely accepted. I would like to be 100% before I start uploading documents.
> Thank you very much for your advice.
> ...


Hi Saroj

I applied for visa only with color scan copies and they were accepted.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have applied for the SS and got approval from state. So, I have applied EOI now and State asked me to send EOI reference number but I am confused is that the Expression Of Interest ID (username) I need to send to state?

I am confused can anybody help me please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have applied for the SS and got approval from state. So, I have applied EOI now and State asked me to send EOI reference number but I am confused is that the Expression Of Interest ID (username) I need to send to state?
> 
> ...


Hi

EOI reference number = EOI ID 
This is shown when you log in to your SkillSelect account. Looks like: E0000XXXXXX

You must've also received it in the initial email from SkillSelect while creating a new account: Email subject - SkillSelect account created

hth


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just curious :

I have got the invitation but I was planning to apply for visa after one month. However, I was just sitting last night and decided to apply for visa, and when I lodged my application at the same time I got the acknowledgement as well that application received and status is in progress.

I can see the links to arrange medicals etc.

Do I need to wait for the CO or I should go ahead and get the medicals and apply for PCC?

Any idea ??


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi
> 
> EOI reference number = EOI ID
> This is shown when you log in to your SkillSelect account. Looks like: E0000XXXXXX
> ...


Hi hth,

Tons of thanks ;-) for clearing my confusion. One more thing I did send state different ielts certificate and while I used different ielts certificate because I lost the copy of ielts which I send it to state before. Will that be a problem? But both the ielts are overall 7 and 6 in each band and valid.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Just curious :
> 
> I have got the invitation but I was planning to apply for visa after one month. However, I was just sitting last night and decided to apply for visa, and when I lodged my application at the same time I got the acknowledgement as well that application received and status is in progress.
> 
> ...


You can go ahead with PCC and Medicals before CO allocation. Ack is a good sign that you didn't experience any tech issues while submitting the request. Mine is also the same case.


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Just curious :
> 
> I have got the invitation but I was planning to apply for visa after one month. However, I was just sitting last night and decided to apply for visa, and when I lodged my application at the same time I got the acknowledgement as well that application received and status is in progress.
> 
> ...


Just go ahead and apply for PCC. This could be the only time consuming process for many people. 

And also arrange medicals with an ehealth enabled clinic/hospital. 

If possible start preparing all the required documents as well. It's better to submit the additional documents such as bank statements indicating salary remittances, and salary slips from your employer without waiting till CO request them.

You can do these without looking for another response.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

superm said:


> you can get a letter from her collg/univ stating that she was full time student, total duration of course. and that the course medium of instruction was english.
> As she has 4 yrs duration of course - it will do as min 2 years is required.


Hi Superm,

On the same line I have a small question.
In my case my wife is a primary applicant & I as a dependent.

I have done BE after that MBA 2yrs full time, so is it sufficient for me to take medium of instruction is in English only from my MBA college ?
Or do I have to take from my BE college as well ?

Thank you in advance.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> You can go ahead with PCC and Medicals before CO allocation. Ack is a good sign that you didn't experience any tech issues while submitting the request. Mine is also the same case.


Thank you for the reply 

I am now facing a technical issue 

That when I am trying to review and print the referral letter for medical it show a blank page

I have tried this a couple of times but still blank page.

It is written there that I need that letter with me when I go for the medical check up .

Has anyone else experienced this problem ?


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Just go ahead and apply for PCC. This could be the only time consuming process for many people.
> 
> And also arrange medicals with an ehealth enabled clinic/hospital.
> 
> ...


Do I really need to give the bank statements and salary slips ?

If yes then then for how many years ?

I have been working in this company since 2008

I doubt I have all the pay slips since 2008

But bank statement yes I can 

But still it is more than 4 years and there will be manyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy pages if I get statement for 4 years


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Do I really need to give the bank statements and salary slips ?
> 
> If yes then then for how many years ?
> 
> ...


CO normally request these as part of verifying our employment history. Many people were actually asked to submit these in addition to the reference letters. 

It's ok if you have missed some salary slips in between, it's better to submit whatever you got. 

Bank statements for 2 years might be sufficient. However I submitted for 3 years.

I provided all these documents even before CO get assigned and request them. So when she got assigned all she requested was our PCCs.

Submitting these documents early would probably reduce the time taken for grant after CO gets assigned.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 
> I am now facing a technical issue
> 
> ...


it just may be a temp issue. I had experienced login issues for some time this morning. 

Referral letter is not an absolute need as they can see your profile with TRN. You can call the clinic and book your appointment by providing TRN and then they will let you know the documents that you need to carry for the tests.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Do I really need to give the bank statements and salary slips ?
> 
> If yes then then for how many years ?
> 
> ...


how many years experience you claimed ? if you claimed 3 years then you have to provide 3 years documents and if 5 years then for 5 years. my suggestion is to provide following documents 
1- joining letter / employment letters 
2- work reference by your line manager or senior colleague showing details of all your work duties etc 
3- Payslip- if you don't have for 3 or 5 years its ok but just try to present latest 6 to 8 months and 1 or 2 months slips for everyyear 
4- bank statement for whole period of employment- yes it will be a large document but you can scan , reduce size and upload in parts - that what i did 
5- tax return documents if any 
6- any increment letters during the year of employment 
this list is based on my experience , seek suggestions from other experts as well


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have submitted my application on 10th Dec. And I received the "Application Fee Paid" Receipt the same day indicating the submitted date and the fees paid.

Is this receipt the same as Acknowledgement? In my DIAC account, I'm able to upload all the documents and able to schedule the medicals also.

If this receipt and the acknowledgement are not the same then not receiving the ack is a problem?

Please clarify the above.

Thanks..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Just curious :
> 
> I have got the invitation but I was planning to apply for visa after one month. However, I was just sitting last night and decided to apply for visa, and when I lodged my application at the same time I got the acknowledgement as well that application received and status is in progress.
> 
> ...


You can do it before the CO...especially since PCC takes a bit of time, it's better to do now. I did my PCC soon after I got invited, even before submitting the appl (and the process took about 3+weeks....but thats here in SL, not sure how it is in Pakistan)...You can go ahead and do it anyways before the CO.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> You can do it before the CO...especially since PCC takes a bit of time, it's better to do now. I did my PCC soon after I got invited, even before submitting the appl (and the process took about 3+weeks....but thats here in SL, not sure how it is in Pakistan)...You can go ahead and do it anyways before the CO.


Ahh PCC I need to get it from Pakistan , Dubai and ukraine. .


Getting this from ukraine is tough one this will take time  

So I think I should start working on this .

Getting it from Pakistan and Dubai is not a problem .

About medicals I think I will wait for CO and about the bank statements or pays lips I will wait for CO to ask.

They have my employment records with enough proofs already in their system if they check that, as previously I have submitted many documents when I applied for tourist visa to satisfy them  

Thank you for your help


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 10th Dec. And I received the "Application Fee Paid" Receipt the same day indicating the submitted date and the fees paid.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You will receive the ack letter within a week,which is different from the payment receipt.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Just go ahead and apply for PCC. This could be the only time consuming process for many people.
> 
> And also arrange medicals with an ehealth enabled clinic/hospital.
> 
> ...


Yes I have attached the documents like
Work exp reference 
Ielts 
Educational documents 
Birth certificate
Passport copy
ACS result 

I have already selected the hospital that supports that ehealth system and I will call them for appointment 

I think main worry for me is to get PCC from ukraine and then translate that from Ukrainian language to English 

Ukrainian consulate is very slow I don't know how long they will take and I have heard that CO gives 28 days only


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> it just may be a temp issue. I had experienced login issues for some time this morning.
> 
> Referral letter is not an absolute need as they can see your profile with TRN. You can call the clinic and book your appointment by providing TRN and then they will let you know the documents that you need to carry for the tests.


This is good to hear 

I have the TRN =)


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> Yes I have attached the documents like
> Work exp reference
> Ielts
> Educational documents
> ...


Time will not be a problem if you can let your CO informed about your Ukraine PCC. Then you have to send evidence of PCC application to your CO.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

AUSA said:


> how many years experience you claimed ? if you claimed 3 years then you have to provide 3 years documents and if 5 years then for 5 years. my suggestion is to provide following documents
> 1- joining letter / employment letters
> 2- work reference by your line manager or senior colleague showing details of all your work duties etc
> 3- Payslip- if you don't have for 3 or 5 years its ok but just try to present latest 6 to 8 months and 1 or 2 months slips for everyyear
> ...


What if we can not provide employment reference letter from manager?

I have offer letter, every single payslips, service certificate, resignation letter, bank statement for 3 years out of the 4 year experience I have... for one year i still have payslips, 

I have reference letters from managers.. but it is on plane paper with their signature, contact details and visiting card attached... No body is able to provide this letter on company letter head... What should I do ?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

timus17 said:


> What is we can not provide employment reference letter from manager?
> 
> I have offer letter, every single payslips, service certificate, resignation letter, bank statement for 3 years out of the 4 year experience I have... for one year i still have payslips,
> 
> I have reference letters from managers.. but is it on plane paper with there signature, contact details and visiting card attached... No body is able to provide this letter on company letter head... What should I do ?


instead of plain paper use stamp paper and ask ur manager to sign it, later get it notarized . (statutory declaration )

the content should be such that ur manager is declaring about ur employment and duties in front of a public notary ..


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> instead of plain paper use stamp paper and ask ur manager to sign it, later get it notarized . (statutory declaration )
> 
> the content should be such that ur manager is declaring about ur employment and duties in front of a public notary ..



ok thanks a lot.. but people in india are very much afraid to sign a stamp paper... :-(


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys I am planning to apply for the visa under 190 category where i claimed 5 poitns for spouse skills.
Please let me know whether I will have to upload the Payslips and IT Returns (Form 16) and bank statement for her as well ??


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Sreekanth said:


> instead of plain paper use stamp paper and ask ur manager to sign it, later get it notarized . (statutory declaration )
> 
> the content should be such that ur manager is declaring about ur employment and duties in front of a public notary ..


Not only in INDIA everywhere


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

Will DIAC be conducting their next round of invites in January (7th or 21st) or They will delay there process due to Christmas and New Year ?


When is the next round or invites expected ?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends what we can mention in form 80. Q -39 What is the main reason for going to Australia?
We can just write that we are looking to settle down in Australia or what else any one suggest who filled form 80...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends form 80 Q. 16
Type of identification document Country of issue Identification number shown Name shown on document
(if applicable)
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Please suggest what to write in it..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Got invite for subclass 189 in the 17/12 round. My jaws dropped looking at it as my EOI was submitted on 07/12.
So getting the invite in the space of 10 days has left me quite surprised. However, I acccept it with glee.
Launching the next step now.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends form 80 Q. 16
> Type of identification document Country of issue Identification number shown Name shown on document
> (if applicable)
> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> ...


India does not have any national identity thing.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Are PCC and Medical results results required before or after one submits the visa application ?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Quick question: If CO asked for form 80 and 1221 does this mean that we are under external checks? Because I asked him if only the meds were left outstanding and he chose not to respond to that question (I really don't like it when you ask 2 things and get answer only for 1) but that's life


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Are PCC and Medical results results required before or after one submits the visa application ?


It's better to get them after submitting the visa application. For submitting the visa application you don't need them.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Are PCC and Medical results results required before or after one submits the visa application ?


if you are not in Australia then medical can only be done after visa is submitted. as you need to go through some link in visa page to schedule your medical.

You can get PCC prior to Visa application. But when you get your PCC, you have one year from then to make first entry to Australia.

If you get your
PCC - 18 Dec 2012; VISA on 10th Feb 2012.
Then you would have to enter Australia atleast once to make your PR active by PCC + 1 year = 18 Dec 2013.

This is generally followed timeline, not always.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Quick question: If CO asked for form 80 and 1221 does this mean that we are under external checks? Because I asked him if only the meds were left outstanding and he chose not to respond to that question (I really don't like it when you ask 2 things and get answer only for 1) but that's life


I dont think so, these are just the general forms for extra information. Also - people these days just fill the forms and front-load it before even getting a CO, to avoid delay - as it is a looong form!
Well - hope you get your grant soon. Best of luck!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks.
Yes we already front loaded them and then again when co asked for them but now I was just wondering if ext checks will be conducted or not if they ask for form 80.
Thanks again.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi fly_aus
> 
> Any update on ur case? any status changes in ur eVisa?


not yet, I was about to ask you the same.. 

I'm yet to submit spouse's India PCC.. I think it will take a couple of weeks more to get it.. But still no response or progress on the other requested docs which were submitted.. 

They might be on a holiday I guess..


----------



## baxglobal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Nsw sponsorship*



rawbin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have applied for the SS and got approval from state. So, I have applied EOI now and State asked me to send EOI reference number but I am confused is that the Expression Of Interest ID (username) I need to send to state?
> 
> ...


Dear rawbin,
Congratulation! Now you have to send them the EOI I'd which begins with e0000.
When did you launch your nsw ss?


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

*Attaching Documents to 189 Visa*

Hi Guys,

I lodged my 189 Visa on 17th Dec , and trying to attach the documents today.

I am experiencing issues while attaching documents to it .I have uploaded a couple of documents , but unable to see them in my attached list of docs.
I also logged out and logged in to check if there are any log-in issues ,but no change. It appears to me a server issue that does not permit to upload documents for now.

DO you guys have any such experience.

Thank you.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

baxglobal said:


> Dear rawbin,
> Congratulation! Now you have to send them the EOI I'd which begins with e0000.
> When did you launch your nsw ss?


Thanks I had applied for state on 1st nov


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will receive the ack letter within a week,which is different from the payment receipt.


Thanks Sammona, I received the ack today in mail. 

waiting for the CO allocation now. I guess CO will be allocated only after the Christmas/New Year break. Lets see.

I read somewhere that the DIAC will be on vacation from 21st Dec to 7th January.. Is it official?


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

*Visa granted today*

Got my visa granted today!!!

Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent. 

Cheers everybody! And wishing everyone on the waiting list for quick grant!!

:xmasunwrap: :cheer2:


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats machan :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

This forum is a great source of knowledge. I was able to save a lot of money too because I did everything on my own with the help of the forum.

So when & where is the party??? :hungry:


----------



## irizk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All

I have question regarding Form 80. My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia. Now I am in Pakistan for our annual vacation. I have to return Form 80 to my CO within few days. All is ok except the questions regarding Q.17 (Current Residential Address) and Q.33(country where partner lives now). In my eVisa I gave my Saudi Arabia residential address. As I and my wife are in Pakistan now should I give my residential address of Pakistan on Form 80? 

Thx


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Got my visa granted today. . Praise the Good Lord for taking me through this journey.
> 
> Special thanks to all my friends in this great forum too.


Congratulations spin123! Wish you all the very best in everything


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ramanan!!

Could u pls share with us ur experience........docs required......about CO.....advice...

Thnx


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have question regarding Form 80. My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia. Now I am in Pakistan for our annual vacation. I have to return Form 80 to my CO within few days. All is ok except the questions regarding Q.17 (Current Residential Address) and Q.33(country where partner lives now). In my eVisa I gave my Saudi Arabia residential address. As I and my wife are in Pakistan now should I give my residential address of Pakistan on Form 80?
> 
> Thx


You will mention saudi adress as current address as i believe u on leave for short period .. If u left saudi and came back then mention pak address ..


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hey congrats machan :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> This forum is a great source of knowledge. I was able to save a lot of money too because I did everything on my own with the help of the forum.
> 
> So when & where is the party??? :hungry:


Thanks machan!! 

Yey Let's give party to each other! :tongue1: 

Congrats to you too! :clap2: Just checked your timeline.


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

*Regarding Visa*

Hi All,

I received Invitation from NSW SS yesterday. Can anyone let me know what are the next steps?

Can I get PCC done (including my wife and Kid) before filing for VISA?

All our passports are issues from Hyderabad whereas I live in Bangalore.. so should I get the PCC done from both places or from the place I live in??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...


Hi Ramanan
Congrats! Could you share which team and the initials of your CO pls.

Thanks


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congratulations Ramanan!!
> 
> Could u pls share with us ur experience........docs required......about CO.....advice...
> 
> Thnx


Thanks ils2_fly

It's easy if you share your timeline and tell where you're now.

Here is my doc list

** ACS Letter
** CV
** IELTS Certificate
** PCC

Identity Related -
** Passport
** Birth Certificate
** Driving Licence

Education Related -
** Degree Certificate
** Academic Transcript

Employment Related -
** Reference Letters from all my companies
** Pay Slips for 3 years
** Bank Statements for 3 years
** EPF Related documents for 3 years


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...



Congrates :clap2::clap2:


your Med were Paper based or eHealth (but not referred) ?


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Ramanan
> Congrats! Could you share which team and the initials of your CO pls.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you!

Initials are L E


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Ramanan
> Congrats! Could you share which team and the initials of your CO pls.
> 
> Thanks


And sorry I missed, Team 2


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> your Med were Paper based or eHealth (but not referred) ?


Thanks . I did it via ehealth.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Initials are L E


Hi
Thanks for that. I have the same CO, but dont understand why mine is taking so long. Here is my timeline. 
CO allocation:20 Nov 
MED:29 Nov 
CO requested form 80 on 10 Dec. (I sent form 80 on the same dayi.e. 10 Dec)
I rang health strategies on 17th Dec and they confirmed that my health has been finalised and linked to my visa application. Also the status of the docs in e-visa are still "required" and helath "requested"
My CO does not respond to my emails either. Was it the same for your case. Dont know wats going on??????


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey GUYS

my online eVisa status is 'Finalized'
but no grant letter yet ... kind of tensed ..


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hey GUYS
> 
> my online eVisa status is 'Finalized'
> but no grant letter yet ... kind of tensed ..


Dnt worry u will get the mail soon 
Check visa status in vevo


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Expats,

I have started filling in the visa application form and need help with the following questions :

Non-migrating dependent family members
1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
*Note :*My parents does not have their passport.

Previous Countries of Residence
2. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence ?
*Note :* I had visited to Canada and US a couple of times and the tenure was 3 month, 3 month and 1 month respectively.
Should i answer YES to this question and fill in all these details ??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ!!!!! All the very very very best :clap2:


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Dnt worry u will get the mail soon
> Check visa status in vevo


I checked VEVO
it says "Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have started filling in the visa application form and need help with the following questions :
> 
> ...



I think you should mention Yes and mention the time period....i have done the same for my wife ...I was in Netherlands for 2 yrs but my wife was with me only for about 4 months....so I had obtained the PCC only for me .Since she was only for 4 months PCC is not required ...this is my view


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Initials are L E


Congrats ramanan.. Best of luck for your trip and new life. When are you flying?


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys!!!! Just got visa grant notification in Inbox ....Reading it again n again..Seems real )))


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Guys!!!! Just got visa grant notification in Inbox ....Reading it again n again..Seems real )))


Congrats arpit. Day is good today.. Co seems to be happy mood. May be they got their new year Xmas gift from DIAC. :clap2:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Guys!!!! Just got visa grant notification in Inbox ....Reading it again n again..Seems real )))


Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2: Seems like lots of grants today


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats arpit. Day is good today.. Co seems to be happy mood. May be they got their new year Xmas gift from DIAC. :clap2:


Yeah Superm! last nite was so restless for status and today letter popped up! Sounds Happy Xmas ))


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2: Seems like lots of grants today


THanks mate~ Best of luck to all.


----------



## amits (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys - 
Got my grant today !

Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
Timeshots:
Visa lodged - Oct 25
CO assigned - Nov 13
Medicals - Nov 21
PCC - Dec 19
Grant - Dec 20


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Guys!!!! Just got visa grant notification in Inbox ....Reading it again n again..Seems real )))


great to hear..all the very best for your move to OZ


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys -
> Got my grant today !
> 
> Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
> ...


congrats amits...all the best


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys -
> Got my grant today !
> 
> Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
> ...


CONGRATZ.....:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, a small question - under which category did you upload the relationship docs (such as marraige certificate or divorce decree or defacto docs etc) and evidence/affidavit due to different names/spellings etc ....There is one category called "birth/age, evidence of...". Can we put it there? Thanks in advance


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys -
> Got my grant today !
> 
> Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
> ...


Congrats AMit... one more NSW aspirant... :clap2::clap2: 

All the best for next move... lane:


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi All

The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..

can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs .... 

also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..

when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"

will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??

members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> ...



Go to VEVO... check your status... if you see the grant for you... yup..... then you r resident mate.... 

All the best... :boxing:


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> Thanks for that. I have the same CO, but dont understand why mine is taking so long. Here is my timeline.
> CO allocation:20 Nov
> MED:29 Nov
> ...


Hmmm. No idea about that. I didn't have to email CO other than my reply for the documents requested. Keep your fingers crossed. You'll get it soon


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> ...


Be patient and wait for the grant letter sent to your email. They might be working on it.  Good luck!


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, a small question - under which category did you upload the relationship docs (such as marraige certificate or divorce decree or defacto docs etc) and evidence/affidavit due to different names/spellings etc ....There is one category called "birth/age, evidence of...". Can we put it there? Thanks in advance


There must be a section called 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of' and specify document type and upload


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats ramanan.. Best of luck for your trip and new life. When are you flying?


Thanks superm  

Probably coming April. It'll heavily depend on how soon I settle things here.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

ramanan said:


> There must be a section called 'Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of' and specify document type and upload


Sigh! My account does not have that...Probably coz I have not included a partner in the application...but I have a doc of a disolved relationship (which i need to provide to prove status). Can I upload under birth or age evidence and select "other" and give a description...since that relationship link is not there. Appreciate ur help.


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

inaus said:


> Thanks Sammona, I received the ack today in mail.
> 
> waiting for the CO allocation now. I guess CO will be allocated only after the Christmas/New Year break. Lets see.
> 
> I read somewhere that the DIAC will be on vacation from 21st Dec to 7th January.. Is it official?


Hi Inaus,

No,Diac is working on all these dates except a few.

plz check the following link :

australia.gov.au/about-australia/our-country/public-holidays-and-school-terms#NationalPublicHolidays]Public holidays and school terms - australia.gov.au[/url]

Cheers


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Congrates Spin on your Grant ..Cheers :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Spin...congrats...

I was away from internet for some time as we had cyclone here in Fiji....network was down from 17th and just today it came....

U are lucky...yours and mine timelines are same but u got the grant...mine meds await finalization and it was paper based and yours I guess was e health...

Good luck...and enjoy


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi Spin...congrats...
> 
> I was away from internet for some time as we had cyclone here in Fiji....network was down from 17th and just today it came....
> 
> ...


Hi Nalpu,

Thanks for your wishes. I remember you asking about the medicals. Hopefully you will receive the grant soon.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ramanan said:


> Got my visa granted today!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for answering my question promptly. I took lot of things from this community and I'm committed to give it back as well. This forum saved me lot of money unless otherwise I would have spent on an agent.
> 
> ...


Congrates Ramanan on your grant....cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Guys!!!! Just got visa grant notification in Inbox ....Reading it again n again..Seems real )))



Congrates Arpit...finally u got the destiny. ..cheers dear...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa on 17th Dec , and trying to attach the documents today.
> 
> ...


Yes... I also had same experience. It was showing some documents but when I tried to attach form 80 & 1221, it didn't show. Hope system is receiving my docs.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

amits said:


> Guys -
> Got my grant today !
> 
> Thanks to all for your valuable inputs !!
> ...


Congratulation Amit on your grant...you can feel the joy of new year right from hear..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

How to check the status like CO is assigned or not and which team is assigned for 189 visa after submitting the 189 application ?

and what is VEVO ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> How to check the status like CO is assigned or not and which team is assigned for 189 visa after submitting the 189 application ?
> 
> and what is VEVO ?


That is to check your visa details online after you get your visa.
Here's the link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Congrates Arpit...finally u got the destiny. ..cheers dear...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate !! Good luck to you too.you are almost there.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Yes... I also had same experience. It was showing some documents but when I tried to attach form 80 & 1221, it didn't show. Hope system is receiving my docs.


Hi, Are you attaching Form 80 and 1221 in advance? prior to CO requesting?


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi!

I've got the invite for 189 but I am a little confused on what to do for my medical!

Do I apply for visa first then do the medical? Or should I complete my medical first? Then apply.

The reason I ask is the medical centre I want to do my med cant find my EGO number so tell me to apply first. BUT the visa application checklist states I should have completed before hand!

Help some one!! 

Many thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Zeebz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invite for 189 but I am a little confused on what to do for my medical!
> 
> ...


You should first apply for VISA and then the center can locate your TRN (based on what i know). You don't have wait for CO allocation, you can get medicals done before that.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Zeebz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got the invite for 189 but I am a little confused on what to do for my medical!
> 
> ...


you need to first apply VISA then go for medical!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> ...


Hi Sreekanth.. It must be grant for sure.. I had sent an email to our CO regarding my pending doc and she responded that she is waiting for my last doc after which she can finalize.. So in your case, she must have looked at it today and finalized the application..!! congratulations!.. I think the error you see is a system thing, and you might get an email in the coming days.. so dont worry..others who got grant can give their inputs!!

Congrats once again!! Enjoy!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> That is to check your visa details online after you get your visa.
> Here's the link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery



Thanks superm...

One mnore thing I submitted my application on 15th Dec, I got a mail on the same day with subject line "BCC2012/XXXXXXX - EXXXXXX - last name, First name - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received"

‏This is the acknowledgment mail ?

Also when i login to my application on right top corner.. says Status= Progress.
What does this tell ? I have not attached my PCC and Medical plus my dependents document.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Thanks superm...
> 
> One mnore thing I submitted my application on 15th Dec, I got a mail on the same day with subject line "BCC2012/XXXXXXX - EXXXXXX - last name, First name - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received"
> 
> ...


Yup that should be ack mail - it should have couple of attachments too I guess.
(sadly, I have not received it yet - applied on 17th)

Status says in progress - as its in progress. its normal.
Just upload your docs and do your medicals. Everything is good.
Do let us know when you get your CO assigned! We are almost in same timeline.
Also update your signature with your timeline...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


congrats - you are just on the Verge man.
Keep us updated.
Also how do you get to know that you are assigned a CO - is it some status update or a mail?

Currently am waiting for Ack mail to come - already 4 days passed 

Best of luck! Hope to hear good news soon!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Yup that should be ack mail - it should have couple of attachments too I guess.
> (sadly, I have not received it yet - applied on 17th)
> 
> Status says in progress - as its in progress. its normal.
> ...



Updated the signature... Yes the mail had 2 attachment... You might get grant before me as my profile will become complicated as I am trying my luck to include both my parents as dependent.. I do have 10-12 proofs for the same... I would need well wishes of everyone to make this possible.. Do no want to leave behind my parents..


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> Yup that should be ack mail - it should have couple of attachments too I guess.
> (sadly, I have not received it yet - applied on 17th)
> 
> Status says in progress - as its in progress. its normal.
> ...


Just for the info..i never got the ack mail(auto generated)..n just before the grant mail today..there was ack mail for my application too.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> congrats - you are just on the Verge man.
> Keep us updated.
> Also how do you get to know that you are assigned a CO - is it some status update or a mail?
> 
> ...


I got email from my agent with CO initials and requested for more docs...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> I got email from my agent with CO initials and requested for more docs...


What kind of docs did CO ask for more?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Just for the info..i never got the ack mail(auto generated)..n just before the grant mail today..there was ack mail for my application too.


hey.. that's good! So basically ack mail is not that important - and does not delay anything? 
you got CO just after 10 days - that's good!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> hey.. that's good! So basically ack mail is not that important - and does not delay anything?
> you got CO just after 10 days - that's good!


Yes. I think it's like formal stuff.However...hearing from CO is significant..i had CO 1st mail on 10 th after lodging.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Yes. I think it's like formal stuff.However...hearing from CO is significant..i had CO 1st mail on 10 th after lodging.


when CO is assigned you get a mail from CO or just a status change ?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> What kind of docs did CO ask for more?


PCC for me and my wife
Medicals for both ( i completed meds on 13 dec but i don't think my meds are still finalized because if my meds are finalized then CO would not asked for this thing)
Wife IELTS Score
Form 80 for both
Form 1022 if any changes made...

I got an email from CO as well in which he requested above mentioned docs....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got to fill form 80.. My trial version of the PDF Nitro is over... Can someone please suggest which tool can i use to fill the form on my system ??

The idea is to fill the form on system and not with PEN.

Please suggest if possible.

IPS~


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got to fill form 80.. My trial version of the PDF Nitro is over... Can someone please suggest which tool can i use to fill the form on my system ??
> 
> ...


use *Free Foxit Reader *- available to download free (as name says) online. google it - quite easy to locate.

How are you going to sign 17th page?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> PCC for me and my wife
> Medicals for both ( i completed meds on 13 dec but i don't think my meds are still finalized because if my meds are finalized then CO would not asked for this thing)
> *how would you follow up on medicals? - its almost 7 days from med test- whats taking that long?*
> Wife IELTS Score
> ...


Some questions/comments in bold - please take time to ans/read.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> Some questions/comments in bold - please take time to ans/read.


For meds i already sent email to GH the email ID provided on this forum from where we can ask the status of our meds. Anyways tomorrow i am going to call Max Medicenter to know the status of of my medical (as of now i sent the fee receipt to CO for reference that i am done with with medicals.

I am primary applicant...my wife study was all in Hindi so she is gone through IELTS exam and she got overall score of 4.5 and i am going to sent that PDF to CO.

Buddy i am sitting on my computer and filling form 80 only for me and my wife.....


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> use *Free Foxit Reader *- available to download free (as name says) online. google it - quite easy to locate.
> 
> How are you going to sign 17th page?


Dude if it works then i m going to be very happy..

Yes will sign and scan the last page thats all..

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> use *Free Foxit Reader *- available to download free (as name says) online. google it - quite easy to locate.
> 
> How are you going to sign 17th page?


I got it but now how do i edit this?? I mean i cant fill into the blank columns....

please suggest - ok I GOT IT NOW - THE TYPEWRITTER BUTTON ON TOP... THAT DID THE TRICK.. 

ANOTHER THING IS THIS TOOL FREE FOREVER OR THIS ALSO HAS SOME TIMELINE AFTER WHICH IT WILL EXPIRE??

And sorry i did not see this correctly earlier - Just take print of 17th page , sign, scan and then merge with the other pages. There is open source tool, i will check and give it to you also.


IPS~


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

VVV said:


> Sigh! My account does not have that...Probably coz I have not included a partner in the application...but I have a doc of a disolved relationship (which i need to provide to prove status). Can I upload under birth or age evidence and select "other" and give a description...since that relationship link is not there. Appreciate ur help.


Yeah exactly! Upload it as other and give a description under Birth or Age Evidence section.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


Hi,

Can you share your CO initials please.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> I got it but now how do i edit this?? I mean i cant fill into the blank columns....
> 
> please suggest - ok I GOT IT NOW - THE TYPEWRITTER BUTTON ON TOP... THAT DID THE TRICK..
> 
> ...


good that you got it.
Do share that tool. I used foxit editor to merge the scanned with filled one!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> good that you got it.
> Do share that tool. I used foxit editor to merge the scanned with filled one!


I m stuck dude !! How are you are entering a tick in check box 

Pls share !!

IPS~


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

superm said:


> when CO is assigned you get a mail from CO or just a status change ?


co asking required docs..n checklist in a mail communication n status goes in progress.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> For meds i already sent email to GH the email ID provided on this forum from where we can ask the status of our meds. Anyways tomorrow i am going to call Max Medicenter to know the status of of my medical (as of now i sent the fee receipt to CO for reference that i am done with with medicals.
> 
> I am primary applicant...my wife study was all in Hindi so she is gone through IELTS exam and she got overall score of 4.5 and i am going to sent that PDF to CO.
> 
> Buddy i am sitting on my computer and filling form 80 only for me and my wife.....


how was your experience with Max.. also is there any better choice between two centers in Delhi ?
max Vs shantiniketan?


----------



## Mad123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi,

Its almost 5 weeks since I lodged my application but I still didn't get the CO allocation. Not sure what to do. I have lodged my 189 VISA on Nov 17'th. Not sure whether this delay is because of Christmas holidays. Can anyone please suggest the way forward.


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

Mad123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its almost 5 weeks since I lodged my application but I still didn't get the CO allocation. Not sure what to do. I have lodged my 189 VISA on Nov 17'th. Not sure whether this delay is because of Christmas holidays. Can anyone please suggest the way forward.


Hi,

Plz be patient.They might be reviewing your docs.if they need anything further,they would contact you via email.

Usually they double-check all docs around 30 times,which is a task in itself.

Best wishes.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your CO initials please.


.

Initial is MM


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi expats,

I submitted docs requested (Form 80's) by CO last friday. It's one week now and still I havn't heard anything from CO. Is this the regular time they take or are they allready in holiday mood ?

Now that there is just 2 official working days before Holidays starts, I am a bit concerned.
Has anyone in the forum have CO from Team 2 with initials LC ? How long do they take ?

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi seniors.. 
I received automated visa Ack today. 
But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
* Country of birth - Not Mentioned. * 

Is there a way to update that? and hope to it does not affect the application in any way.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> I m stuck dude !! How are you are entering a tick in check box
> 
> Pls share !!
> 
> IPS~


Its only a click that does the job.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Its only a click that does the job.


While clicking in the check box i cant mark a tick, please suggest more.

IPS~


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

i got a notification from Skillselect today stating that my application was suspended.  . My heart stopped for a second, and when i checked the correspondence, it said it was a technical fix. 

Is any one out there accompanying me?



Delayed correspondence relating to the EOI status update
This is an announcement to update you about the technical issues that SkillSelect has been experiencing regarding your
EOI status.
We will be implementing a system fix which will update and correct all EOI statuses in SkillSelect and you may receive
correspondence relating to this system update.
This fix does not change the SkillSelect rules or affect your visa application or grant it just updates the information in your
EOI to be correct due to a systems error.
The following correspondence will be sent out if your status is updated and will advise the following:

*Invited or Submitted* _Lodged_ You will receive notification that your EOI has been suspended
*Lodged, Invited or Submitted*_ Closed_ You will receive a notification that your EOI has been removed
*Lodged or Invited* _Withdrawn _You will receive a notification that your EOI has been closed
Please be advised that this technical fix only relates to your EOI. If you have lodged your visa application and it is still
pending, this fix has no effect on your application process.
If you do have any questions specifically regarding your visa application please contact your case officer or please use the
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at:
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
If you have not lodged a General Skilled Migration visa application and would like more information, please use the
General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at:
General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

nowhere said:


> i got a notification from Skillselect today stating that my application was suspended.  . My heart stopped for a second, and when i checked the correspondence, it said it was a technical fix.
> 
> Is any one out there accompanying me?
> 
> ...


Hey Mate,

I was also mad at first, but then reading the communication from DIAC, i mean inside the msg, made things clear that its a technical fix.... Actually the Heading of the Msg was very dodgy... I think DIAC also enjoys while having a little fun with Candidates  

SO nothing to worry about just relax....

One thing is clear - People like us dont really sleep much and we are most of the time on ACS, SS, SKILL SELECT, E VISA or VEVO WEB SITES 

IPS~


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I was also mad at first, but then reading the communication from DIAC, i mean inside the msg, made things clear that its a technical fix.... Actually the Heading of the Msg was very dodgy... I think DIAC also enjoys while having a little fun with Candidates
> 
> ...


Good to know i am not sailing alone.

yes, atleast they should have suspended the emails sent to us instead of scaring us, hope they had their day 

i check email once in morning and again at night for any correspondence.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi seniors..
> I received automated visa Ack today.
> But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
> * Country of birth - Not Mentioned. *
> ...


Somebody plZ guide.. 

Hi seniors.. 
I received automated visa Ack today. 
But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
Country of birth - Not Mentioned. 

Is there a way to update that? and hope to it does not affect the application in any way.


----------



## seshakunapuli (Dec 9, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Good to know i am not sailing alone.
> 
> yes, atleast they should have suspended the emails sent to us instead of scaring us, hope they had their day
> 
> i check email once in morning and again at night for any correspondence.


Me too in the same boat  ...lane: 

My EOI got suspended and status showing as 'Lodged'


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

seshakunapuli said:


> Me too in the same boat  ...lane:
> 
> My EOI got suspended and status showing as 'Lodged'


Mates,

That is Fix in the EOI system... Now your EOI will not be available for next invites.... People who r waiting in queue wil get invite now.... 

This is something required a fix... n worthy one....:juggle:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

superm said:


> if you are not in Australia then medical can only be done after visa is submitted. as you need to go through some link in visa page to schedule your medical.
> 
> You can get PCC prior to Visa application. But when you get your PCC, you have one year from then to make first entry to Australia.
> 
> ...


thanks for the information. Additionally I would like to know if PCC is required from places lived in for last 6 months or more than 1 year ?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Do 189 invitees have to specify assets or value of money they are going to take to Australia and provide supporting documentation for the same ?

I see this bullet in Form 1276-Point 20. Appreciate if anybody can give pointers with regards to this point.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> thanks for the information. Additionally I would like to know if PCC is required from places lived in for last 6 months or more than 1 year ?


PCC is only required... if a person has lived more than a year in a country....


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Do 189 invitees have to specify assets or value of money they are going to take to Australia and provide supporting documentation for the same ?
> 
> I see this bullet in Form 1276-Point 20. Appreciate if anybody can give pointers with regards to this point.


Not asked.... Don't have to show funds for your visa... 

Only few states ask for it... If one applies for State sponsorship... Not required for independent (189) visa....


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Nav,

I have added my mum's name as a dependent by mistake in the Evisa. Now after lodging the application, its asking me to provide her PCC and Medicals. She will not be migrating with us currently. The question was to enter "any non-migrating dependent " member hence i added her name.

Can anyone suggest what needs to be done to remove her name as she will not be presently traveling with us.

Thanks,


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello Nav,
> 
> I have added my mum's name as a dependent by mistake in the Evisa. Now after lodging the application, its asking me to provide her PCC and Medicals. She will not be migrating with us currently. The question was to enter "any non-migrating dependent " member hence i added her name.
> 
> ...


Just give the form 1023 i think so..... for incorrect information... and upload it in portal... 

CO won't ask for PCC and Meds.... Just let CO know about it... that by mistake you added your mother a non-migrating dependent... and she;s to be considered in other family member.... :juggle:


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Just give the form 1023 i think so..... for incorrect information... and upload it in portal...
> 
> CO won't ask for PCC and Meds.... Just let CO know about it... that by mistake you added your mother a non-migrating dependent... and she;s to be considered in other family member.... :juggle:


Thanks Nav for the super fast reply!. i have just lodged the application recently so my CO has not been assigned. Should i wait for the CO to be allocated and then fill up the form or should i do it proactively.

Thanks Again!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.

Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.
> 
> Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


Thats great man !!!!
I had applied for my PCC at PSK on 8th Oct and yet to receive my PCC.
The RPO folks are not ready to upload the info received from the commissioners office. This is really frustrating. So compared to that 21 days is not bad at all i would say


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends !!

I have all the original Payslips from all employers in separate pdf files. 
Should i simply merge them in a single file
OR
Print them > sign them > scan them and then Upload them ???

*Same question holds true for my account statements as well.*

None of the advocates are ready to notarize my payslips since it does not have anything called original copy


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> thanks for the information. Additionally I would like to know if PCC is required from places lived in for last 6 months or more than 1 year ?


You need PC for the last 10 years from each country you have lived for more than 12 months


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!
> 
> I have all the original Payslips from all employers in separate pdf files.
> Should i simply merge them in a single file
> ...


yes..merge them in single file.. don't make ur CO to refer multiple files .

if the pay slips are generated by automated payroll system ,it doesn't require any attestation ..

it at all attestation is required, Explain the notary that the payslips are auto generated and there is no original as such ...worst case.. find another notary ..
am sure in india , people will do anything for money..


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

hi guys, i have a doubt - can we create an EOI and check both options of 189 and 190?
such that we keep 190 as a backup by applying for SS if we don't get the invite letter on 189...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> hi guys, i have a doubt - can we create an EOI and check both options of 189 and 190?
> such that we keep 190 as a backup by applying for SS if we don't get the invite letter on 189...


YES you can 
But if you select 190 ... you've to apply for the state sponsorship to some other state right away or else the selection won't make any sense.

Moreover you need to check your job code whether you qualify for both 189 and 190.....usually if you are eligible for 189 then you can select 190 as well.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi seniors..
> I received automated visa Ack today.
> But in the details one thing is off. Under spouse details, it's mentioned:
> * Country of birth - Not Mentioned. *
> ...


anybody got comments for the above question?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

superm said:


> anybody got comments for the above question?


I think u dont need to worry about the ACK. In my case i did not got any ACK. I got first mail by CO asking for documents straigth forward.. You download can check ur application on e visa and if thats has every detail correct then i dont think u got to worry..

So just wait for CO and relax.

IPS~


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> I think u dont need to worry about the ACK. In my case i did not got any ACK. I got first mail by CO asking for documents straigth forward.. You download can check ur application on e visa and if thats has every detail correct then i dont think u got to worry..
> 
> So just wait for CO and relax.
> 
> IPS~


hey.. thanks man!
I see the details mentioned as good when I see it on "view application" on visa site:

Country of birth: INDIA
Kudos.. tension kam hui


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

All members one humble request to all of you to keep your Signature Updated to get better idea about our status to rest of the members...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> All members one humble request to all of you to keep your Signature Updated to get better idea about our status to rest of the members...


Please add state and occupation code to ur signature... It is not clear where u r headed 

IPS~


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Please add state and occupation code to ur signature... It is not clear where u r headed
> 
> IPS~


haha - good one.

but 189 can go anywhere


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> haha - good one.
> 
> but 189 can go anywhere


Its not about the 189, As 189 and 190 come in same processing time lines. But knowing where someone is headed... others can analyse how much time a state or a team or CO is taking... Just some analysis...  

And yes knowing the occupation is always good, as that can boost ur moral. As we say - Yaar salla woh bhe developer hai usko to 2 month main ahh gaya... toh bus phir mera bhee itna hee time lagega 

IPS~


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Its not about the 189, As 189 and 190 come in same processing time lines. But knowing where someone is headed... others can analyse how much time a state or a team or CO is taking... Just some analysis...
> 
> And yes knowing the occupation is always good, as that can boost ur moral. As we say - Yaar salla woh bhe developer hai usko to 2 month main ahh gaya... toh bus phir mera bhee itna hee time lagega
> 
> IPS~


hmm... i c 

usually for Team allocation happens in 2 places ASPC of DIAC. so far wht i have seen
189: goes to Adelaide Team 2, 4 mostly
190: goes to Brisbane Team 33


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> Its not about the 189, As 189 and 190 come in same processing time lines. But knowing where someone is headed... others can analyse how much time a state or a team or CO is taking... Just some analysis...
> 
> And yes knowing the occupation is always good, as that can boost ur moral. As we say - Yaar salla woh bhe developer hai usko to 2 month main ahh gaya... toh bus phir mera bhee itna hee time lagega
> 
> IPS~


IPS it's done for me...


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I've a doubt regarding documents to be attached for my spouse.
I've applied for the 189 visa but while attaching relevant documents, I could attach my documents under my name but I'm not able to find the section where I can attach my spouse documents.

Kindly help me in this.
Waiting eagerly for your reply.

Thanks and Regards,
Neha


*ACS : 8th Nov 2012 || EOI Submitted : 20th Nov 2012 (60 points) || Invitation Received : 17th Dec 2012*


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've a doubt regarding documents to be attached for my spouse.
> I've applied for the 189 visa but while attaching relevant documents, I could attach my documents under my name but I'm not able to find the section where I can attach my spouse documents.
> ...


It's a technical issue. You can call DIAC; they should be able to fix it for you.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot Anne


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It's a technical issue. You can call DIAC; they should be able to fix it for you.


Thanks a lot Anne 
I was so stressed becoz' of that.
Thanks a lot again


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> hmm... i c
> 
> usually for Team allocation happens in 2 places ASPC of DIAC. so far wht i have seen
> 189: goes to Adelaide Team 2, 4 mostly
> 190: goes to Brisbane Team 33


Mine is 190 - Team 04 Adelaide. CO - CJ 

IPS~


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> IPS it's done for me...


I did not get this... Ur Sign still the same...


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Mine is 190 - Team 04 Adelaide. CO - CJ
> 
> IPS~



Welcome my friend, our team is same then. (u r the 1st one I see with T4 but 190)

how about your MED - got lucky yet or not


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

thewall said:


> hmm... i c
> 
> usually for Team allocation happens in 2 places ASPC of DIAC. so far wht i have seen
> 189: goes to Adelaide Team 2, 4 mostly
> 190: goes to Brisbane Team 33


I have been allocated Team 2, have applied for 190.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> I did not get this... Ur Sign still the same...




u can see it now


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

This one is for test


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

surprised i am unable to update my Signature


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> I did not get this... Ur Sign still the same...


i don't know wats wrong with my signature am not able to update..will see tomorrow


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've a doubt regarding documents to be attached for my spouse.
> I've applied for the 189 visa but while attaching relevant documents, I could attach my documents under my name but I'm not able to find the section where I can attach my spouse documents.
> ...


Hi Neha,
It was same with me. But today, after receiving email from DIAC acknowledging application, I can see my wife name as well.
Did you receive email from DIAC? Is this fixed now?
Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> Welcome my friend, our team is same then. (u r the 1st one I see with T4 but 190)
> 
> how about your MED - got lucky yet or not


Med is scheduled for 26 Dec... And that day only i will send Form 80. As these are the only 2 things pending for me..

Lets see how it goes..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> PCC is only required... if a person has lived more than a year in a country....


so if 5 years back if I had stayed in a country for more than 1 year, I would need the PCC ?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> so if 5 years back if I had stayed in a country for more than 1 year, I would need the PCC ?


Hi

Yes, you need a PCC from all countries where you've spent more than a year(cumulatively).

hth


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> so if 5 years back if I had stayed in a country for more than 1 year, I would need the PCC ?


Yes.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

May I just vent a bit?!? I have applied for my FBI clearance Oct 24 and apparently it was mailed out Dec 12, however, I still have not received it yet. Can the Australian postal service really be this bad? I had so much wished for a PR for Christmas, but I guess I haven't been good enough this year


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> May I just vent a bit?!? I have applied for my FBI clearance Oct 24 and apparently it was mailed out Dec 12, however, I still have not received it yet. Can the Australian postal service really be this bad? I had so much wished for a PR for Christmas, but I guess I haven't been good enough this year


Keep the spirit up n high !! New year will bring the news!


----------



## silentPrayers (Nov 2, 2012)

silentPrayers said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I submitted docs requested (Form 80's) by CO last friday. It's one week now and still I havn't heard anything from CO. Is this the regular time they take or are they allready in holiday mood ?
> 
> ...



HI,

Does anyone in this forum has *CO TEAM 2 with initials LC * been assigned ?
Please Reply

Thank you


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Keep the spirit up n high !! New year will bring the news!


Thank you! Yeah, I'm quite hopeful for the next year... Considering that it has 365 days


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

I think my CO send my case in external security check. Does anyone know how long it takes roughly. Some told me it might take anywhere from 6 months to 2 years :S


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> I think my CO send my case in external security check. Does anyone know how long it takes roughly. Some told me it might take anywhere from 6 months to 2 years :S


Why do you think that it's gone for external checks?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Why do you think that it's gone for external checks?


Look at my home country


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Neha,
> It was same with me. But today, after receiving email from DIAC acknowledging application, I can see my wife name as well.
> Did you receive email from DIAC? Is this fixed now?
> Thanks,
> Saroj


Hi Saroj,

Actually i got only one mail till now, i.e., the account has been created and it has the TRN no. too. Didn't get any other mail. So acknowledgement mail will also be coming from DIAC after this??

Regards,
Neha


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Saroj,
> 
> Actually i got only one mail till now, i.e., the account has been created and it has the TRN no. too. Didn't get any other mail. So acknowledgement mail will also be coming from DIAC after this??
> 
> ...


Hey neha.. 
There are 3 mails in all currently. 
1. You already got it. About account being created. 
2. Ack mail with couple of attachment. This is automated mail, comes anytime between 1 and 10 days from a lodging date. People have experienced more delays but as this is just automated mail hence does not hamper anything I believe. 
3. This is a new one and related to the issue that even after lodging the visa you see 'apply visa button on eoi page;and see eoi status as 'invited' and not as 'lodged'. DIAC is fixing this and there's a mail related to this that you will get when this is fixed at you eoi home page.


Ps: please update your signature with your Timelines so people have better idea while communicating with you.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, how many docs can we upload? 60 right? Is there a maximum size of the total docs or just per doc? I hear people saying 1MB per file but I have uploaded larger ones so far...I would like to know the limit in terms of files or size so that I won't get stuck half way


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, how many docs can we upload? 60 right? Is there a maximum size of the total docs or just per doc? I hear people saying 1MB per file but I have uploaded larger ones so far...I would like to know the limit in terms of files or size so that I won't get stuck half way



60 files and 5Mb per file..


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Saroj,
> 
> Actually i got only one mail till now, i.e., the account has been created and it has the TRN no. too. Didn't get any other mail. So acknowledgement mail will also be coming from DIAC after this??
> 
> ...


Yes, Neha. There should be one email in a row with two pdf attachments (application summary and acknowledgement of application received)

You should receive this soon. This will change application status to In Progress and you will be able to see you spouse name on the list.

Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

timus17 said:


> 60 files and 5Mb per file..


Thanks


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


CONGRATS !! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Yes, Neha. There should be one email in a row with two pdf attachments (application summary and acknowledgement of application received)
> 
> You should receive this soon. This will change application status to In Progress and you will be able to see you spouse name on the list.
> 
> ...


But in my case I was able to see both my and my spouse name in there and also uploaded documents for both; even before receiving ack - I received ack only yesterday.

@Neha - you can mail/call DIAC guys they will get things right for you.. these days they have quite some technical faults. May be they do need some of us engineers at there place


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


Congrates dear best of luck for future....Cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:

Would you mind sharing your timeline pls...


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I lodged my visa application on *13th Dec*. But I didn't get any acknowledgement yet. 
Any similar cases? should I be worried?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on *13th Dec*. But I didn't get any acknowledgement yet.
> Any similar cases? should I be worried?


Hi Even i got Ack after two week hope you will get soon best of luck


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey neha..
> There are 3 mails in all currently.
> 1. You already got it. About account being created.
> 2. Ack mail with couple of attachment. This is automated mail, comes anytime between 1 and 10 days from a lodging date. People have experienced more delays but as this is just automated mail hence does not hamper anything I believe.
> ...


Hi Superm,

Thanks a lot for the info 

Regards,
Neha

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||PCC Done||Meds=?


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Yes, Neha. There should be one email in a row with two pdf attachments (application summary and acknowledgement of application received)
> 
> You should receive this soon. This will change application status to In Progress and you will be able to see you spouse name on the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Saroj,

Thanks a lot 

Regards,
Neha

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||PCC Done||Meds=?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast medicals done today. Goes all well n i think all reports r also on right track




Vetasses +ve 10 aug 12: EOI on 30 aug: WA SS : 19/11/12. Invitation received 20/11/12 Visa Lodged 28 Nov: Ack received: not yet. PCC : Pending. Med: 22/12/12. CO: 11/12/12


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info
> 
> ...


No problem. 
You can save your timelines in your signature from *user cp* - - > *edit/add signature* 
Seems like you are pasting signature in each post.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on *13th Dec*. But I didn't get any acknowledgement yet.
> Any similar cases? should I be worried?


You might be directly getting CO~~~Time frame varies from 2-4 weeks. Good Luck.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

superm said:


> No problem.
> You can save your timelines in your signature from *user cp* - - > *edit/add signature*
> Seems like you are pasting signature in each post.


Hi Superm,

Can you please share what document you upload in support of five years overseas employment?I have aslo clamied points for five years and worked over two empolyers? I have payslips, bank statement , letter etc for last four years but do not have payslip for first one year of employment.
Please could you advice if there is any alternative for payslip, bank statement and tax return.

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## varunynr (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Mission Accomplished. Signature Updated. That you all for helping out. 

Regards

Varun


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Dear Friends,

What does it mean by Medicals referral? My family underwent Medicals last week. However when I click the medical link for my wife it shows about Medical Referral. 

However it says to go to the clinic mentioned in the letter. But the clinic details are blank. So not able to figure what to do about it. 

What is the meaning of medical referrals.? Will it delay the process by some more time?

Thanks.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

inaus said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What does it mean by Medicals referral? My family underwent Medicals last week. However when I click the medical link for my wife it shows about Medical Referral.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it does delay the process. Basically it means that the CO was not comfortable evaluating the medical result and therefore referred it to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). It takes at least a few weeks and may take up to 2 months to get the medicals finalized. There is nothing you can do right now but wait.

For more info check out this other thread; its really informative: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html

And here the info from DIAC: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Can you please share what document you upload in support of five years overseas employment?I have aslo clamied points for five years and worked over two employers? I have payslips, bank statement , letter etc for last four years but do not have payslip for first one year of employment.
> *do you have anything financial related to that missing year - pay slip/bank st/tax - anything?*Please could you advice if there is any alternative for payslip, bank statement and tax return.
> ...


Saroj,
see one comment in bold above.. 
I have used - 
- employment experience letter from HR
- pay slips (what ever I had, I also did not have pay slips of certain period)
- just one form 16 (tax doc) for each employer. I think it should suffice.
- Manager's declaration - roles and responsibility doc - what you must have sent for ACS too.
- bank statement (I did not have starting one yr statement - bank purged it!)

That's all that I have currently uploaded. hope that should suffice.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> You might be directly getting CO~~~Time frame varies from 2-4 weeks. Good Luck.


Thanks a lot *sunil0780* and *Arpitwaj*


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Saroj,
> see one comment in bold above..
> I have used -
> - employment experience letter from HR
> ...



Hello Superm,


Regarding your manager's letter for roles and responsibility, Can we take this letter from HR?

I mean I have worked with 4 organizations, I have requested Managers of 2 of them to provide this letter from HR on company letter head, I can attach there approval mail and HR letter. But for 2 of the organization, Manager no longer works here and I do not have there contact details, so i directly reqested HR to provide me letter with my roles and responsibility with my tenure in month and year. Will this work ?


----------



## Waqar Hemani (Oct 13, 2012)

This forum is getting useless for me. Nobody is replying to my posts


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Superm,
> 
> 
> Regarding your manager's letter for roles and responsibility, Can we take this letter from HR?
> ...


yup - HR does the job. In fact there first requirements is to get roles and responsibility on hr letter head - if that's not possible then we go for declaration on stamp paper by manager. So I believe you are good to go!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

My spouse scored L : 6.5 | R : 7 | W : 6.0 | S : 6.5
Overall : 6.5

Please tell me what to select for language abilities in eVISA application ??
Competent *OR* Concessional Competent


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> yup - HR does the job. In fact there first requirements is to get roles and responsibility on hr letter head - if that's not possible then we go for declaration on stamp paper by manager. So I believe you are good to go!


OK thanks... I hope i would get all four...

One more thing... Have you seen any case where in both parents where added successfully as a dependent in 189 application in case of a non-welfare country like india?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> This forum is getting useless for me. Nobody is replying to my posts



What happened Waqar?

Initially I felt the same.. But trust me this is the best place to be for expats...

By te way what is your query? I do not come often to this forum but whenever i come i try to help others and have always got help from moderators and other fellow members...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> This forum is getting useless for me. Nobody is replying to my posts


I totally disagree. If anybody knows the answer for your queries they will surely reply to you. 

However you should understand the fact that people who are in this forum are not MARA certified agents. Everybody replies through there personnel experiences.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello Moderators and fellow forum members...

Have you seen any case where in both parents where added successfully as a dependent in 189 application in case of a non-welfare country like india?


Thanks in advance... I kknow this could be rare possibility but still i want to know about your views


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello Moderators and fellow forum members...
> 
> Have you seen any case where in both parents where added successfully as a dependent in 189 application in case of a non-welfare country like india?
> 
> ...


HAVE you included your parents in your application?


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately it does delay the process. Basically it means that the CO was not comfortable evaluating the medical result and therefore referred it to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). It takes at least a few weeks and may take up to 2 months to get the medicals finalized. There is nothing you can do right now but wait.
> 
> For more info check out this other thread; its really informative: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html
> 
> And here the info from DIAC: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement


Thanks AnneChristina.


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> My spouse scored L : 6.5 | R : 7 | W : 6.0 | S : 6.5
> Overall : 6.5
> 
> Please tell me what to select for language abilities in eVISA application ??
> Competent *OR* Concessional Competent


U can select Competent. As whoever gets 6 and above in all the 4 modules but less than 7, they come under Competent.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> U can select Competent. As whoever gets 6 and above in all the 4 modules but less than 7, they come under Competent.


Thanks Neha !!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> HAVE you included your parents in your application?



Yes Superm... Why ? anything serious ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes Superm... Why ? anything serious ?


no nothing serious. just that I am not eligible to add them as they are not dependent on me. Are your dependent on you for financial matters?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> no nothing serious. just that I am not eligible to add them as they are not dependent on me. Are your dependent on you for financial matters?


Yes.. from last 3 years... i can show proofs that i have been transfering money to my fathers account from 2010 to 2011 for one year when i was living in bangalore and they were in gurgaon.. and for 2009-2010 i have my land lord stat declaration stating that rent was paid by me and my parents use to live with me (same address on passport as well). and from 2011-2012 i have been leaving with them so paying them cash everymonth.. (bank statement shows everymonth same amount withdrawn from ATM. Moreover i have proofs for 3 years that my parents medical insurance being paid by me...Also my mother had a surgery in 2012, i paid the co payment of 20% from my card and 80% paid by insurance company.

I also have proofs for 2 year of travel to any place by my parents and i booked ticket by my card.... This way i can provide about 10 proofs atleast.. 

What to you advice? this will be enough ?


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi
I am new to club here. I have submitted my aplication for 189 visa on 1/12/12. I think I come in priority category 1 but am still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes.. from last 3 years... i can show proofs that i have been transfering money to my fathers account from 2010 to 2011 for one year when i was living in bangalore and they were in gurgaon.. and for 2009-2010 i have my land lord stat declaration stating that rent was paid by me and my parents use to live with me (same address on passport as well). and from 2011-2012 i have been leaving with them so paying them cash everymonth.. (bank statement shows everymonth same amount withdrawn from ATM. Moreover i have proofs for 3 years that my parents medical insurance being paid by me...Also my mother had a surgery in 2012, i paid the co payment of 20% from my card and 80% paid by insurance company.
> 
> I also have proofs for 2 year of travel to any place by my parents and i booked ticket by my card.... This way i can provide about 10 proofs atleast..
> 
> What to you advice? this will be enough ?


I believe that's quite enough as per what all I have read in forum. Happy for you that you are eligible to include them as well. 
I, at start of this process, just knew that I can not include them but when they are finally dependent then they can apply visa under dependent parents and can get PR - but now at this stage when I have lodged my visa application, I came to know that getting visa for parents is not that easy - either its too too much costly or too too much waiting is there!
So am relying on just travel visa for them - but they would have to travel a lot for that. Lets see how things go and if there's any other option I can find later.
Best of luck to you mate!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

praji said:


> Hi
> I am new to club here. I have submitted my aplication for 189 visa on 1/12/12. I think I come in priority category 1 but am still waiting for CO allocation.


Please update your signature with timeline.

*USER CP --> EDIT/ADD Signature*


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> Please update your signature with timeline.
> 
> *USER CP --> EDIT/ADD Signature*


You can only add a signature after a minimum of 5 posts...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I believe that's quite enough as per what all I have read in forum. Happy for you that you are eligible to include them as well.
> I, at start of this process, just knew that I can not include them but when they are finally dependent then they can apply visa under dependent parents and can get PR - but now at this stage when I have lodged my visa application, I came to know that getting visa for parents is not that easy - either its too too much costly or too too much waiting is there!
> So am relying on just travel visa for them - but they would have to travel a lot for that. Lets see how things go and if there's any other option I can find later.
> Best of luck to you mate!



OK.. your parents are not dependent on you ? means they still have a regular source of income ? or due to any other reason ?


I hope I do not face any hurdle to get them a grant with me...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

timus17 said:


> OK.. your parents are not dependent on you ? means they still have a regular source of income ? or due to any other reason ?
> 
> 
> I hope I do not face any hurdle to get them a grant with me...


yeah - they both have regular jobs!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> This forum is getting useless for me. Nobody is replying to my posts


 maybe don't be rude & also try helping others out and people may help you.


----------



## zahidss (Dec 18, 2012)

*189 invitation holder only from Pakistan*

hi,,
This section for those who got invited from skill select in 189 Visa.

Any persons from who Applied From Pakistan add their Details Here.



Here is my description:


ACS: Computer System & Network Eng. (263111) : +Ve ACS : 01 Sep-12, EOI : 18-09-12 Points: 60, Invited: 16 NOV, Apply Visa: In few days (expected 28 Dec)


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

zahidss said:


> hi,,
> This section for those who got invited from skill select in 189 Visa.
> 
> Any persons from who Applied From Pakistan add their Details Here.
> ...


has to be living in Pakistan ? or Pakistani living anywhere ? =)


----------



## zahidss (Dec 18, 2012)

Pakistani living anywhere.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Me got invited for both 190 & 189

System analyst with 60points


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

Could anyone please tell??? When we get the state sponsorship from nsw, is that means the whole invitation or we need to wait for another invitation?? Or ss means only 5 points plus. I am really confused with this visa 190 and state sponsorship. Please tell me how does it works.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sudip63 said:


> Could anyone please tell??? When we get the state sponsorship from nsw, is that means the whole invitation or we need to wait for another invitation?? Or ss means only 5 points plus. I am really confused with this visa 190 and state sponsorship. Please tell me how does it works.


If you have already provided your EoI number to NSW, your EoI will automatically be invited once NSW sponsors you. If you have not given them your EoI number NSW will contact you and ask for it.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you have already provided your EoI number to NSW, your EoI will automatically be invited once NSW sponsors you. If you have not given them your EoI number NSW will contact you and ask for it.


I have already provided the EOI number for them. Many thanks anne. I am waitig for good news.


----------



## mhaqs (May 13, 2012)

I've already applied for a VISA. 189 Developer Programmer with 70 points.


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Just created the signature.. waiting for the CO allocation..

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> Look at my home country


Even if it has gone for external checks, they will grant you visa within the stipulated time. You have no other option than to wait, once a month you can mail you CO about the status.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Waqar Hemani said:


> This forum is getting useless for me. Nobody is replying to my posts


If I were you and felt the same, I wouldnt come back than posting such messages.

Secondly, you havent paid to the forum, so you musnt expect professional services or answers.

Thirdly, stop expecting. 

I see from your sig that you have lodged visa, so there is no visible help that anyone can give atm.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello Friends,
How do we CO has been allocated. Will we receive email or the application status will change?
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the same question 

My application says in progress..


Not heard from anyone yet..


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
First off all sorry for posting this a bit too late. 
I would like to thank each and everyone who has been contributing to this forum as that helped me get through a lot of hurdles and helped me emerge successful. 
I got my 190 granted on 26th November and i plan to fly to Perth around first week of April. 
I know I am leaving a successful career and position that I built over my last 14 years of employment. However, i am even more excited to see what is in there for me in Australia. 

I wish all of you who have got the grant or who are still waiting the grant, "All the best" and may god listen to all your prayers. 

regards,
Pv


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Grats Prashant, Good Luck for future


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

anyone here knows if we can call Skype from India to DIAC 611300364613, Australia - Shared Cost - 1300 prefix. My Airtel postpaid is not able to reach DIAC saying "Special ISD number" God knows how much they will charge if i activate Satelite ISD


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hello Friends,
> How do we CO has been allocated. Will we receive email or the application status will change?
> Thanks
> Saroj


You will receive a mail, if any additional documents/proof required.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

ACS: Computer System & Network Eng. (263111) : +Ve ACS : 23 Oct-12, EOI : 22-11-12 Points: 60, Invited: 17 Dec, Apply Visa: 19 Dec


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately it does delay the process. Basically it means that the CO was not comfortable evaluating the medical result and therefore referred it to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). It takes at least a few weeks and may take up to 2 months to get the medicals finalized. There is nothing you can do right now but wait.
> 
> For more info check out this other thread; its really informative: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html
> 
> And here the info from DIAC: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement


Hi,

One more question.. Does Medical Referrals mean that a CO has already been allocated?

Thanks..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more question.. Does Medical Referrals mean that a CO has already been allocated?
> 
> Thanks..



Seems like


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

findraj said:


> Grats Prashant, Good Luck for future


Thanks Raj.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
I thank each and every member of this forum.

I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.

now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle: 

Thanks once again .!!


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


onshore or offshore? can you put a brief overview of your qualifications, process and other stuff? not in detail but brief?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

:


Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


CONGRATZ bro  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: All the best!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Congrats Mate :clap2::clap2:

Good Luck !!

IPS~


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hello Friends,
> How do we CO has been allocated. Will we receive email or the application status will change?
> Thanks
> Saroj


I suppose we have to wait for CO to request further documents to know that there is one. The CO might be alloated earlier than they would actually contact us....as they have to go through the visa/documents etc and thereafter contact us for further docs....so no way to know until they contact us ...sigh!


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

thewall said:


> anyone here knows if we can call Skype from India to DIAC 611300364613, Australia - Shared Cost - 1300 prefix. My Airtel postpaid is not able to reach DIAC saying "Special ISD number" God knows how much they will charge if i activate Satelite ISD


Mate...

You need to select country as Australia.... then you should dial the number.... 1300 one... Hopefully it will be a toll free... But is it mentioned on there site that it's toll free?????


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

monavy said:


> onshore or offshore? can you put a brief overview of your qualifications, process and other stuff? not in detail but brief?


Hi monay

I am an offshore applicant.

Highest Qualification : B.E (Electronics & Comm) / Graduated in 2003.

ILETS: 26/05/2012 (R->7.5, L->7.5, S->7.0, W->7.0)

ACS Applied (Developer Programmer) : 09-07-12 ( 4 employers, 3 Ref.Letter was on company letter head and one was on simple white paper )

ACS Requested additional docs: 10/07/12 (Ref.Letter on plain white paper not accepted, so i provided Statutory declaration)

All Docs submitted to ACS on : 11/08/12

ACS Approval : 11/09/12

EOI Submitted : 12/09/12 ( 8.5 yrs of experience claimed )--> 70 Pts

Inv Received : 15/09/12

Visa Lodged : 30/10/12 *(SI 189)*

Documents uploaded :
1) Birth Certificate + X Standard marks card
2) Passport pages
3) Marriage Certificate
4) PCC (India + UK )
5) Degree Certificate, Transcripts, All semester marks card, Course completion certificate from Institution .
6) Employment Proof for latest 3 employers ,2004 To 2012 ( Offer letter, Appraisal letters, Form 16, ITR, Form 26AS, Pay Slips(6 for each employer), Bank statement (full 8 years), Resignation letter, Reliving letter, Service certificate , Detailed employment reference letter (same as ACS one) , awards certificates)

Medicals completed : 19/11/12 (medicals (for me and my spouse ) was not referred)

Co Assigned from Team 4, Initials, V.S : 03/12/12

Additional Docs requested : Form80 for me all other docs for spouse.

All additional docs sent on : 07/12/12 (no further communication form CO nor any kind of acknowledgement received for docs sent)

Received Grant Notification mail : *24/12/2012*


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Heartiest congratulations to you.
Wish all the best for your next challenge.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Congrats Mate..... :clap2::clap2: I told you .... It's granted.... It was just a patience test...... :juggle:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> Mate...
> 
> You need to select country as Australia.... then you should dial the number.... 1300 one... Hopefully it will be a toll free... But is it mentioned on there site that it's toll free?????



U mean using Skype? i mistakenly paid for Australia monthly subscription - then found 1300 prefix is not covered by subscription. now got the refund and they told me to choose std Skype credit, but today its too late already, i will try to call on Friday.

Airtel told me, these special numbers tariff is >100 INR per min and not activated in general, even for corporate number


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

prasad_nambiar said:


> Hi there,
> First off all sorry for posting this a bit too late.
> I would like to thank each and everyone who has been contributing to this forum as that helped me get through a lot of hurdles and helped me emerge successful.
> I got my 190 granted on 26th November and i plan to fly to Perth around first week of April.
> ...


It's late info for us for u r already enjoying it from last 1 month..well congrates on your grant....


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi monay
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Happy Christmas and a Happy new year  Enjoy


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


it's better if you can fill it online and print it Sign page 17 and then scan it again....you have both the options...


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

prasad_nambiar said:


> Hi there,
> First off all sorry for posting this a bit too late.
> I would like to thank each and everyone who has been contributing to this forum as that helped me get through a lot of hurdles and helped me emerge successful.
> I got my 190 granted on 26th November and i plan to fly to Perth around first week of April.
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and planning to go for medical check ups in Melbourne. Could you please guide me the process and where I can book the appointment?

Thanks,
Gopes


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and planning to go for medical check ups in Melbourne. Could you please guide me the process and where I can book the appointment?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gopes


You can do that online. Once you are logged in with your TRN, click arrange medical (after paying visa fees).


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 :clap2::clap2:. Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent. 

cheers , 
HARI


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 :clap2::clap2:. Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi monay
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...



Congrats!! and thanks for sharing the details,answers everything..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 :clap2::clap2:. Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulation on your grant...and merry Christmas to you...


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

congrats Sreekanth!! hope you have a great future.. 

I'm still waiting on my last doc and hope to get through!!


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Is it fine if I print the Form 80 and fill it by hand and then scan it for uploading ??


I filled it up by hand and scanned and uploaded.. I think you can do either way..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Congratulations and Merry Christmas :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

tenten said:


> You can do that online. Once you are logged in with your TRN, click arrange medical (after paying visa fees).



Hey guys,

Can you pls guide me for the docs that needs to be put up to reflect work exp in the EVisa, can we put the statutory declaration given to ACS for assessment as a valid proof of employment.

Thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa has been granted on 20.12.2012 :clap2::clap2:. Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Hari :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can you pls guide me for the docs that needs to be put up to reflect work exp in the EVisa, can we put the statutory declaration given to ACS for assessment as a valid proof of employment.
> 
> Thanks,


Ideally you should upload any kind of hard evidence, meaning payslips, tax return, bank statement, etc. The statutory declaration can replace the reference letter if you don't have one, but usually DIAC still wants some sort of additional proof.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Ideally you should upload any kind of hard evidence, meaning payslips, tax return, bank statement, etc. The statutory declaration can replace the reference letter if you don't have one, but usually DIAC still wants some sort of additional proof.


Thanks Anne, that was quick and helpful


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Ideally you should upload any kind of hard evidence, meaning payslips, tax return, bank statement, etc. The statutory declaration can replace the reference letter if you don't have one, but usually DIAC still wants some sort of additional proof.


Another quick one Anne, do the payslips need to be attested as true copy, all of my payslips are computer generated with the company logo in colour. Do i need to make attested ones or should the original pdf suffice...

Thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

pishu said:


> Another quick one Anne, do the payslips need to be attested as true copy, all of my payslips are computer generated with the company logo in colour. Do i need to make attested ones or should the original pdf suffice...
> 
> Thanks,


As it's a colour doc I think the original should be fine.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> As it's a colour doc I think the original should be fine.


Thanks Anne! That was lightning fast revert. Appreciate it :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

pishu said:


> Thanks Anne! That was lightning fast revert. Appreciate it :clap2:


Very welcome


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> congrats Sreekanth!! hope you have a great future..
> 
> I'm still waiting on my last doc and hope to get through!!


Thanks fly_aus.

I hope u get ur Grant soon as well..

Happy Christmas and new year to every member of forum.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations and Merry Christmas :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks very much Anne.  
I wish u a very Happy Christmas and new year.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Gr8.. congratz... All the best for your job


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks very much Anne.
> I wish u a very Happy Christmas and new year.


did u do electronic health check???


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> ...


Congrats Sreekanth. Have a big party...enjoy


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks fly_aus.
> 
> I hope u get ur Grant soon as well..
> 
> Happy Christmas and new year to every member of forum.


Thanks Sreekanth!!

By the way, as we wait for a speedy grant, wish you all a merry christmas and a very happy new year in advance!! Hope you get to spend quality time with your family and may all your wishes come true!!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Queries on Form 80 :

Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?
_Situation : Never been to AUS earlier. What to fill ?_

16. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
_Situation : Had received SIN number during my stay of 3 onths in Canada and never had any other numbers even in my couple of previous travels to US. What should i fill here ?_

20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
_Situation : I have not decided on the tentative date of travelling and leave apart the address and contact numbers. What to fill ?_

Part G – About your brothers and sisters
Note: You must give details for any person (living or deceased) who
is or was your brother or sister. This should include, but is not limited
to, natural brothers and sisters, adoptive brothers and sisters, stepbrothers
and sisters.
_Situation : I am a single child though I have cousin brothers and sisters. What to fill ?_

Any help with the above questions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Wish you all Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year !!!!
Hope you all spend good quality time with your family and friends


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Queries on Form 80 :
> 
> Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> ...


cousins r not included in this list.... this for children from ur parents


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Queries on Form 80 :
> 
> Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> ...


Answered in diff thread


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I was in AUS more then 12 month so in need PCC 
which one is prefer 
Name Check Only 
Name and Fingerprint Check


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Queries on Form 80 :
> 
> Q4. Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
> to enter Australia?
> ...


Q4 - No
Q20 - leave blank
Part G - leave blank. Cousins do not count as brothers / sisters, only natural siblings, step siblings and half siblings.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> I was in AUS more then 12 month so in need PCC
> which one is prefer
> Name Check Only
> Name and Fingerprint Check


Name check only


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Name check only


Merry X'mas Anne! I'm off to Byron Bay


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Merry X'mas Anne! I'm off to Byron Bay


Aww, enjoy! It's so beautiful. But hey, don't drop by Nimbin 

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,
Could you please share your Medical exp. faced so far


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Merry christmas & Happy new year to all who r still waiting  and not waiting  for Grant :rockon:

:tree::tree::santaface::santa:


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Wish you all a very happy and healthy life for each on the eve of Marry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

HO HO HO HAPPY HOLIDAYS...

MERRY X'MAS... :santa:

IPS~


----------



## praji (Dec 23, 2012)

superm said:


> Please update your signature with timeline.
> 
> *USER CP --> EDIT/ADD Signature*


Tried adding signature. It says can't add till I have put in 5 posts.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

praji said:


> Tried adding signature. It says can't add till I have put in 5 posts.


yes you have to add 5 posts on this forum then only u would be able to add signatures...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

inaus said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> What does it mean by Medicals referral? My family underwent Medicals last week. However when I click the medical link for my wife it shows about Medical Referral.
> 
> ...


It is getting referred, that is further analyzed by commonwealth doctors and will be finalized in a month nothing to worry.

And I have a query for you. I recently finished emedical and the doctor said he will be uploading the results on monday as it was weekend. How to check whether the doctor has uploaded it or not? kindly help me


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

how to make sure that ours medical got referred or not...except that email ID as one responding to email on that....?


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> It is getting referred, that is further analyzed by commonwealth doctors and will be finalized in a month nothing to worry.
> 
> And I have a query for you. I recently finished emedical and the doctor said he will be uploading the results on monday as it was weekend. How to check whether the doctor has uploaded it or not? kindly help me


Hi RenovatoR,

What I've observed is that when the medicals are uploaded, the "Organize your health..." link disappears.

Last week, the link was showing as medical referral for my wife. but yesterday even that link got disappeared. So I'm hoping that the medical are finalized. But I'm not very sure of that.

Cheers..


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi RenovatoR,
> 
> What I've observed is that when the medicals are uploaded, the "Organize your health..." link disappears.
> 
> ...


It's true.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> It's true.


well friends if this is the case then i did medical for me and my wife on 13 December and Schedule medical link disappeared on 20 December for both. Now we are not sure whether CO is able to access my medical reports or not, because when i check status for health report status says REQUEST in front of it...and it makes me doubtful that my report are fine and available to CO..


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I had lodged application on Dec 15 and I am still waiting for CO to be assigned.
Kindly suggest if I can finish my medical before CO is assigned in order to avoid time delay or do I need to wait for CO to guide us further.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

it's good for you if you can do it prior to CO assignment..am sure it will save time for you..Also update your timeline as well...


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah even i was thinking the same
i am going for this week my medical  keeping hope for best


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I was in AUS 5 yr back (round 11+ 8 month in break up )back Do realy need PPC from AUS as well ? 
I already got my India PCC


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's good if you got PCC from India but you would be asked for AUS PCC as well even if are there...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> I was in AUS 5 yr back (round 11+ 8 month in break up )back Do realy need PPC from AUS as well ?
> I already got my India PCC



It's good if you got PCC from India but you would be asked for AUS PCC as well even if are there...


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

okie thank you. For AUs PCC, we need 100 points pass documentation proof. I have only my passport and income tax return statement which would make ard 95 points. Any suggestions please.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> okie thank you. For AUs PCC, we need 100 points pass documentation proof. I have only my passport and income tax return statement which would make ard 95 points. Any suggestions please.


no idea on this i was never been to Aus...We can expect some good suggestion from other experts who already received PCC from Aus...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded






.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded
> 
> 
> Hey Sach, congrats on clearing your medicals... Just a quick thought, you mentioned your doc told you that everything is clear...Can you check with the doc about the results... my understanding was that this is totally confidential and not discussed with the applications... Clarity on this will be helpful...


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> well friends if this is the case then i did medical for me and my wife on 13 December and Schedule medical link disappeared on 20 December for both. Now we are not sure whether CO is able to access my medical reports or not, because when i check status for health report status says REQUEST in front of it...and it makes me doubtful that my report are fine and available to CO..


Well we cant know if meds are reffered or finalised. CO knows..so wait a bit..if no change then you can ask them.The status of docs in eportal seldom gives exact status
Goodluck.

X mas time !


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Well we cant know if meds are reffered or finalised. CO knows..so wait a bit..if no change then you can ask them.The status of docs in eportal seldom gives exact status
> Goodluck.
> 
> X mas time !



Thank you Arpit....Merry X Mas to you as well


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a query from a friend..

are 190 visa invitations effective till 31st Dec for current year? 

rgds


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

*fmi*



sunil0780 said:


> Hi All,
> I had lodged application on Dec 15 and I am still waiting for CO to be assigned.
> Kindly suggest if I can finish my medical before CO is assigned in order to avoid time delay or do I need to wait for CO to guide us further.


Hi Sunil
Just wondering . Why did you wait for one month to apply. According to your signature, you got invitation on 15 nov. and you applied on 15 dec...Any specific reason.
Just wanted to know.
regards
Mandeep Pal Singh
1 612 913 1514


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Hi Sunil
> Just wondering . Why did you wait for one month to apply. According to your signature, you got invitation on 15 nov. and you applied on 15 dec...Any specific reason.
> Just wanted to know.
> regards
> ...


As such no issue but i was waiting for my personal doc to be attested from Notary and arragning for money to pay online fees as its big amount


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> As such no issue but i was waiting for my personal doc to be attested from Notary and arragning for money to pay online fees as its big amount


That makes sense...
I've one question for uploading the documents. 
Do we need to upload all tax certificates or form 16. I've tax certificates for last 3 years only. And I'm claiming 6 years of experience so do I need to get those missing tax certificates from my employer...

regards
Mandeep pal singh


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> That makes sense...
> I've one question for uploading the documents.
> Do we need to upload all tax certificates or form 16. I've tax certificates for last 3 years only. And I'm claiming 6 years of experience so do I need to get those missing tax certificates from my employer...
> 
> ...


I just added my HR letter from my company(which shows my Exp) along with the all exp letter with Assessment letter keep hope all work along with my salary statement


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> That makes sense...
> I've one question for uploading the documents.
> Do we need to upload all tax certificates or form 16. I've tax certificates for last 3 years only. And I'm claiming 6 years of experience so do I need to get those missing tax certificates from my employer...
> 
> ...


Please provide enough evidence for each year.. may be a combination of pay slips/form 16/tax statements.. if you dont have a certain proof for a year, like form 16, show the tax statement etc. or payslip.. they just want to know if the employment was really there(is what I feel)..


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> I just added my HR letter from my company(which shows my Exp) along with the all exp letter with Assessment letter keep hope all work along with my salary statement


I've also uploaded following documents as qualification & experience proof:
1. Degree certificate scan
2. ACS letter which shows 6 years of experience
3. Service letter from two employers ( I've just worked with 2 employer only )
4. Roles & responsibilities for two employers
5. Offer letter from two employers
6. w2 from last 3 years ( since I'm in US from last 4.5 years )
7. salary slip for last month ( december ) ( I get biweekly salary )

Just two questions : 
Should I upload more salary slips ??
Should I try to get form 16 from my employer for the duration in india ?

regards
Mandeep Pal Singh


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

pishu said:


> sach_1213 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded
> ...


----------



## Vinaybs (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi All,
I got invitation to apply for visa on December 17th. Till this stage I have done by my own without help of any agent. To apply visa, i contacted few agents, but i was not impressed with them. I have decided to do this step by my own. I need your help.. Guys.. please help me with the process... I got 'Apply Visa' button enabled on the EOI screen... so what should i do now?

What will happen once i click on the button 'Apply Visa'? What documents should i have?
I applied under clause 189 ... i have 7+ years of experience .. 

Please help me.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I got invitation to apply for visa on December 17th. Till this stage I have done by my own without help of any agent. To apply visa, i contacted few agents, but i was not impressed with them. I have decided to do this step by my own. I need your help.. Guys.. please help me with the process... I got 'Apply Visa' button enabled on the EOI screen... so what should i do now?
> 
> What will happen once i click on the button 'Apply Visa'? What documents should i have?
> ...


Go with it man.. no agent needed!
and at this step there's nothing much agent can do either I believe.
when you click on that button - you will need to fill in several pages of general information. after that you need to pay 3060$ which can be paid by any visa/mastercard credit/debit card capable of this much limit and international transaction.
First reach this step - then after that you need to upload docs in favour of all the details which made your declared points.. list like:
(picked from somewhere)-

1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points
- Pay slips for prev comp (2 years)
- Pay slips for current company (3+ years) not all were there with me 6-7 mnths missing.
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company)
- Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration (2 years) - only 1 yr available.
- Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration (3 years) - 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets - remaining for spouse
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
7) Birth certificate All applicants - DL for spouse.
8) PCC All applicants
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants
11) Marriage Certificate

best of luck man.


----------



## ramesh_s (Dec 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Go with it man.. no agent needed!
> and at this step there's nothing much agent can do either I believe.
> when you click on that button - you will need to fill in several pages of general information. after that you need to pay 3060$ which can be paid by any visa/mastercard credit/debit card capable of this much limit and international transaction.
> First reach this step - then after that you need to upload docs in favour of all the details which made your declared points.. list like:
> ...


@superm,

Thats truly indeed a detailed post with lots of info related to the list of docs. Thanks for sharing such info. You are the guys who are making this forum more famous and helping newbies like us.

Great help...!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ramesh_s said:


> @superm,
> 
> Thats truly indeed a detailed post with lots of info related to the list of docs. Thanks for sharing such info. You are the guys who are making this forum more famous and helping newbies like us.
> 
> Great help...!!!


Your welcome Ramesh.. the information is all here only - its just that - members are making it available to other members.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have a query on Birth or Age, Evidence of- In the help section it was mentioned -
"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."

I don't have a BC. Should i upload my secondary school certi along with a letter? Should the letter be attested?

Thanks,
Gopes


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi,
> I have a query on Birth or Age, Evidence of- In the help section it was mentioned -
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> ...


Hey Gopes,
are you sure this is necessary? On p. 21 of booklet 6 it says either a birth certificate or a passport as proof of age.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi Anne, even I was confused as my understanding is also the same - passport copy will do. But after reading the help info provided on the site I wanted to cross check with others. shall I proceed and upload my passport copy?

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think scan copy of your 10th Standard marklist will work for this...


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

ramesh_s said:


> @superm,
> 
> Thats truly indeed a detailed post with lots of info related to the list of docs. Thanks for sharing such info. You are the guys who are making this forum more famous and helping newbies like us.
> 
> Great help...!!!


Agree Even I am doing by my own while taking Sugession from Forum Expert.
I think no need of agent just go thru' doc and undersntd them and put your doubt to expert in forum


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> It's good if you got PCC from India but you would be asked for AUS PCC as well even if are there...


Hi,

You may require to get the Aussie police check,as you have stayed more than a year.

Cheers


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> okie thank you. For AUs PCC, we need 100 points pass documentation proof. I have only my passport and income tax return statement which would make ard 95 points. Any suggestions please.


Hi,

I had given my bank statement only for Aussie police check.

As you said earlier,you stayed more then a year,you must be having at least couple of bank statements which should be perfect for evidence.

Cheers


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had given my bank statement only for Aussie police check.
> 
> ...


Thanks
i have to login into my bank account to check the same


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi Anne, even I was confused as my understanding is also the same - passport copy will do. But after reading the help info provided on the site I wanted to cross check with others. shall I proceed and upload my passport copy?
> 
> Regards,
> Gopes


Hi,

If you do not have a BC,you will need the leaving certificate from school which has your birth date on it.They do not consider passport as your birth evidence.


Cheers


----------



## Vinaybs (Nov 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Go with it man.. no agent needed!
> and at this step there's nothing much agent can do either I believe.
> when you click on that button - you will need to fill in several pages of general information. after that you need to pay 3060$ which can be paid by any visa/mastercard credit/debit card capable of this much limit and international transaction.
> First reach this step - then after that you need to upload docs in favour of all the details which made your declared points.. list like:
> ...


Hey superm, 
Thanks a lot for this detailed information... I will start it today... It is a very helpful info... Have you submitted already?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hey Gopes,
> are you sure this is necessary? On p. 21 of booklet 6 it says either a birth certificate or a passport as proof of age.


I think we need to submit one more additional doc (BC or secondary school certificate etc..) apart from passport copy as proof of age.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Anybody out here with CO - Team 2 Adelaide - Initials - SK????

As you can see in my signature, my medicals have been referred since November 22nd...

Since it's now more than a month, I had asked my agent to drop a mail to the CO asking about the current status...

But my agent says there is no reply from the CO yet...

If anybody else here has been allocated the same CO, can you please share if the CO has been responsive!!!!

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys,

I am a little bit new to this web site, but it is really useful and informative one.

I need a small help here. I lodged my visa through an agent (before I knew this website  ) on 4th Dec.

I am claiming for 8+ years of experience. I have been working in UAE for 6.50 years now and I have enough evidence like bank statements, pay slips and employment contracts. However I don't have any evidence but an employer reference letter showing my responsibilities for the 4 years which I have spent back in Egypt.

Do you think that will be enough evidence or not???

My agent is saying it might be enough, but I am not trusting him.

Thanks in advance,


Ahmed


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

moment said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a little bit new to this web site, but it is really useful and informative one.
> 
> ...


Reference letter on company letter head should be good enough. All others should be treated as secondary evidences. This is what i know, experts can throw some light on this?

I guess most of us are uploading many evidences as a proactive step, not sure if all of them are really needed (bank stmt, tax docs, offer letters etc..) when you can provide primary doc (Employer reference letter).


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys

I have lodged 189 visa application.I had put my parents and brother as dependents who are not traveling to Australia?is this correct?
My parents and brother don't live with me.i only support them financially.how can i prove this?
Secondly they have deducted 3145$ from my visa card as a fee instead of 3060$


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Reference letter on company letter head should be good enough. All others should be treated as secondary evidences. This is what i know, experts can throw some light on this?
> 
> I guess most of us are uploading many evidences as a proactive step, not sure if all of them are really needed (bank stmt, tax docs, offer letters etc..) when you can provide primary doc (Employer reference letter).


Thank you Chandu for your reply, I hope it will be ok with the employers reference letter ,otherwise it will be time consuming if I will have to bring extra documents from Egypt


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa application.I had put my parents and brother as dependents who are not traveling to Australia?is this correct?
> My parents and brother don't live with me.i only support them financially.how can i prove this?
> Secondly they have deducted 3145$ from my visa card as a fee instead of 3060$


I think it will be difficult to prove that your brother and parents as your dependant, it needs lots of documents. I am not an expert, but this is what I know.

Banks normally take service charges as a percentage of the payments if the payment is overseas payments. My bank has taken 3% extra as service charges

Ahmed


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

So is it possible exclude my parents and brother from application?


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> So is it possible exclude my parents and brother from application?


I am not sure. I think you need an expert advice from the other froum users


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Vinaybs said:


> Hey superm,
> Thanks a lot for this detailed information... I will start it today... It is a very helpful info... Have you submitted already?


Your welcome. 
Yup, applied on 17th - you can see it in my signature.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> So is it possible exclude my parents and brother from application?


You can submit form 1022 for inclusion and exclusion of dependants.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

DEAR SENIORS.....PLS ADVICE URGNELTY AS per the message given by my AGENT below....First of all i have finally rcvd. my VETASSESS POSITIVE RESULT - RE-ISSUE>>>>and now to apply eoi my agent has given me the below advice....PLEASE HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT TO DO FURTHER.My IELTS score is available in my Signature.....
*"please be informed that you have to score 6.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled Regional Sponsored category subclass 489 and 7.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled sponsored category subclas 190. As of now your occupation is in demand in Western Australia. You are advised to kindly confirm for which category you wish to process the case".*"


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

monty83 said:


> DEAR SENIORS.....PLS ADVICE URGNELTY AS per the message given by my AGENT below....First of all i have finally rcvd. my VETASSESS POSITIVE RESULT - RE-ISSUE>>>>and now to apply eoi my agent has given me the below advice....PLEASE HELP AND LET ME KNOW WHAT TO DO FURTHER.My IELTS score is available in my Signature.....
> *"please be informed that you have to score 6.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled Regional Sponsored category subclass 489 and 7.0 bands in each module to qualify for Skilled sponsored category subclas 190. As of now your occupation is in demand in Western Australia. You are advised to kindly confirm for which category you wish to process the case".*"


May be your Agent is correct.
First of all we need to know your points scored without IELTS.
If it is 50 without IELTS, then I think no other way except following your agents pathways.

If you can provide us the details of your qualifications, work experience and age, we can make it clear with points calculation.
Best of luck


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

nishaon said:


> May be your Agent is correct.
> First of all we need to know your points scored without IELTS.
> If it is 50 without IELTS, then I think no other way except following your agents pathways.
> 
> ...


Qualification : Three year diploma which is assed by VETASSESS...so it is giving me 10 points if i am not worng.
Work experience: Assesed is 5 years less then 8 years (2yrs (Bahrain)+2 yrs (Uganda)+ 2 yrs INdia)...so 10 points.
Age: 28 years:

please check but i dont knwo why they are suggesting only western australia...but occupation is showing under northern and victoria also....
if i choos western area which city shall i go with


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

after lodging visa. when I am checking status for this on this link (using TIN number) :

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisas

after providing details and press submit then it is giving me error like server is temporary out of server.

but when I am doing for my work permit visa status using same link then it is showing me correct status.

Has any one facing issue with above link for 189 class visa status, tracking?

and how would i know for CO assignment ?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

kemee said:


> after lodging visa. when I am checking status for this on this link (using TIN number) :
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisas
> 
> ...


The link which you are using is the old link,
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

this is the new link


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Qualification : Three year diploma which is assed by VETASSESS...so it is giving me 10 points if i am not worng.
> Work experience: Assesed is 5 years less then 8 years (2yrs (Bahrain)+2 yrs (Uganda)+ 2 yrs INdia)...so 10 points.
> Age: 28 years:
> 
> ...


Hi Monty,
first of all you are right; Hotel Manager is also on the SS list for Vic and NT. However, NT requires you to hold assets of at least $35,000 if you apply alone and even more if you wish to bring your family along.

I am sure you are aware of the difference between visa 190 and 489. While 190 is a PR and allows you to live anywhere in the state, 489 is a 4-year temp visa and requires you to live in the regional area. So in Vic you could live anywhere except for Melbourne, and in Western Australia you could live anywhere except for Perth and its surrounding area.

Regarding your point calculation; curently you get the following points:
Age (25 - 32 years): 30 points
Overseas work experience (5 years): 10 points
Education (diploma): 10 points
IELTS (6 in each band): 0

So as of now you need 10 points for regional sponsorship in order to qualify, so your only option is 489. However, you may also want to consider retaking the IELTS in order to score 7 in each band, then you can apply for visa 190.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for your inputs on BC.
Just now I received a mail from skill select saying my invitation is getting expired by 15 Jan. I already lodged visa on 23rd Dec and i could see links to attach documents and links to medicals are active. I wonder why received this mail. am I missing something?:-(


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all, thanks for your inputs on BC.
> Just now I received a mail from skill select saying my invitation is getting expired by 15 Jan. I already lodged visa on 23rd Dec and i could see links to attach documents and links to medicals are active. I wonder why received this mail. am I missing something?:-(


If you have loged a visa (i mean already paid 3060 AUD) and have a valid TRN login id and password. Then i don think u should be worried. Skill Select is a Pilot Prject for Australian Govt for 2012 so there can be AND has been many typo/errors/glitch in the system till date. I think u dont need to worry at all.

Others can confirm too.

IPS~


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> If you have loged a visa (i mean already paid 3060 AUD) and have a valid TRN login id and password. Then i don think u should be worried. Skill Select is a Pilot Prject for Australian Govt for 2012 so there can be AND has been many typo/errors/glitch in the system till date. I think u dont need to worry at all.
> 
> Others can confirm too.
> 
> IPS~


yup this is a tech fault. For many this has been resolved.
For others they have were re-invited after they had their eoi expired but did not effect their visa. 
Mine is also the same case, to confirm, I reached out to skillselect and they mailed that this is a tech issue and they are trying to solve this out!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Query regarding MEDs :

*Have you ever had kidney or bladder disease?*

My spouse had a kidney stone removed in Jan 2011. Do We need to select YES for the above question and then submit the MED form ??

Any help with this will be really helpful.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

After submission of the application my evisa has the following fields fo which i can attach docs :

Birth or Age, 
Character, 
Language Ability - English , 
Qualifications - Australian, 
Travel Document 
Work Experience - Australian, 
Work Experience - Overseas, 
Health, Evidence of 
Identity, Evidence of 
Qualifications - Overseas, 
Skills Assessment, 


*Where to attach additional docs like payslips, statements, IT returns ??*


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> After submission of the application my evisa has the following fields fo which i can attach docs :
> 
> Birth or Age,
> Character,
> ...


Pay Slips/Bank Statements etc can be attached under Work Experience - Overseas (or Australian - depending on where ur experience is from). Any other documents not related to the above, for example any name change docs/photographs etc, can be attached via the "attach documents" link available on the top right hand side corner.


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

*Payslip*



LittleBoyBlue said:


> at least 4 payslips per year based on the email I received from the CO.


hi ..i would like to clarify on this matter. At the moment i h v been working in a company for 1 year and 2 years in a previous company plus 3 years in other previous company. It means i should provide three different payslips since you said "4 payslips per year"
Thanks in advance


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> hi ..i would like to clarify on this matter. At the moment i h v been working in a company for 1 year and 2 years in a previous company plus 3 years in other previous company. It means i should provide three different payslips since you said "4 payslips per year"
> Thanks in advance


Since you have around 6 years of experience, you should be providing 24 payslips. 4 payslips per year.

You should make 3 pdfs, one for each company you have worked for, containing the relevant payslips.

Cheers...


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

moment said:


> Thank you Chandu for your reply, I hope it will be ok with the employers reference letter ,otherwise it will be time consuming if I will have to bring extra documents from Egypt


Dear All,

Yes, I think employer reference might be enough. I am in similar situation, I have claimed 5 five years and I have all documents ( emp reference, payslip ) for last four years but for first one year I have only employer reference. DIAC information booklet says, payslip from last employer only. Lets see what will happen. If my case officer ask for more proof, then only I will try to find other ...
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response...it means i should ask each HR in my previous companies for payslips.. i am a bit doubful that they still have the payslip history ? in my first company , they pay me in cash. So how about it?


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

*Booklet*



Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Yes, I think employer reference might be enough. I am in similar situation, I have claimed 5 five years and I have all documents ( emp reference, payslip ) for last four years but for first one year I have only employer reference. DIAC information booklet says, payslip from last employer only. Lets see what will happen. If my case officer ask for more proof, then only I will try to find other ...
> Thanks
> Saroj


Hi Saroj,

How do u get DiAc information booklet stating about payslip ? Do you still have the link that refers to that bookLet?

Thank you
Mimi


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

I applied for 189 on 25/11 and still waiting for CO allocation. I hope i didn't oversee the email and delete it.

Anybody else with the similar timelines and jobcode waiting for CO allocation? can we drop a mail to DIAC to inquire? if so, what is the emailID?

thanks..
PV


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Saroj,
> 
> How do u get DiAc information booklet stating about payslip ? Do you still have the link that refers to that bookLet?
> 
> ...


Hi Mimi,

Please find link below

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

page 22: Points for Overseas Employment.

It clearly says payslip from recent employer ONLY. No mention about bank statement, tax return etc..

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thanks IPS and Superm for your inputs. I will happily consolidate the docs to be uploaded and attend the medicals now

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

nowhere said:


> I applied for 189 on 25/11 and still waiting for CO allocation. I hope i didn't oversee the email and delete it.
> 
> Anybody else with the similar timelines and jobcode waiting for CO allocation? can we drop a mail to DIAC to inquire? if so, what is the emailID?
> 
> ...


we can but I would wait one more week. According to diac website, time for co allocation is 5 weeks. I've seen 190 applicants are getting earlier than 189 because they have higher priority than 189.
I've applied on 3rd december and I'm also waiting but 190 applicants who applied on 3rd december already got co allocated. 
So I think you should get co in one week or so.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
When I clicked on "organize your health examinations" link, I could see only Indian medical centre list and even in the complete list of registered radiologists and medical practitioners, I didn't find Australia.
currently I am in Melbourne. could you plz assist me for online medical tests?

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> we can but I would wait one more week. According to diac website, time for co allocation is 5 weeks. I've seen 190 applicants are getting earlier than 189 because they have higher priority than 189.
> I've applied on 3rd december and I'm also waiting but 190 applicants who applied on 3rd december already got co allocated.
> So I think you should get co in one week or so.


it would be 5 weeks for me by end of this week,but anyways i am thinking to wait atleast till 2nd jan considering the holiday season.


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi,
> When I clicked on "organize your health examinations" link, I could see only Indian medical centre list and even in the complete list of registered radiologists and medical practitioners, I didn't find Australia.
> currently I am in Melbourne. could you plz assist me for online medical tests?
> 
> ...


most probably, in some place where you should have selected Australia .. you have selected India.

maybe current place where you live .. or maybe usual country of residence


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

yes,I have selected usual country of residence as India. I am staying in austrlia only for the past couple of years. In this case do I need to go for manual health check in Melbourne?


----------



## moment (Nov 29, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Yes, I think employer reference might be enough. I am in similar situation, I have claimed 5 five years and I have all documents ( emp reference, payslip ) for last four years but for first one year I have only employer reference. DIAC information booklet says, payslip from last employer only. Lets see what will happen. If my case officer ask for more proof, then only I will try to find other ...
> Thanks
> Saroj


I think my co should be assigned soon, I will let you know if the employer reference letter only is acceptable or not

Ahmed


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I have query on medical. Do we require form 26 and 60 for medical if medical is arranged from visa home page? 
I mean this is e medical, right? 
What are differences between e med and paper meds? Is there a link which says this? Do we have to clearly mention to panel doc that which one are doing?


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

*Payslip*

Hi Saroj,

Thank you for your response. I hv just read page 22. Yes, you are right .May i know your current application status?i hv just got the invitation 2 weeks ago and i am preparing the doc now. Did u submit family card?

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Monty,
> first of all you are right; Hotel Manager is also on the SS list for Vic and NT. However, NT requires you to hold assets of at least $35,000 if you apply alone and even more if you wish to bring your family along.
> 
> I am sure you are aware of the difference between visa 190 and 489. While 190 is a PR and allows you to live anywhere in the state, 489 is a 4-year temp visa and requires you to live in the regional area. So in Vic you could live anywhere except for Melbourne, and in Western Australia you could live anywhere except for Perth and its surrounding area.
> ...


Thank you for your info and advice....I m thinking to apply for VISA 489 meanwhile and then later apply for PR after two years....
Planning to go for regional city MANDURAH as first choicee then Margaret River or Dunsborough.....
KINDLY ADVICE IF ALL OK.....And is there possibility in these cities tog et htoel job


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Mimi,
> 
> Please find link below
> 
> ...


 Hi Saroj,

Thank you for your response. I hv just read page 22. Yes, you are right .May i know your current application status?i hv just got the invitation 2 weeks ago and i am preparing the doc now. Did u submit family card?

Rgds,
mimi


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

*Acknowledgement email*

Hi all,

I am a bit confused with skill select application, i had paid visa fee for 189 and i had filled out the application form but i havent attached any documents yet.after a few moment , i received an acknowledgement email that states "your application has been assessed as valid application". So i still need to provide some documents such as birth certificate, passport, family card, etc or i just need to.wait for another email asking me to provide supporting documents?
Please advise  

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Mad123 (Dec 18, 2012)

nowhere said:


> it would be 5 weeks for me by end of this week,but anyways i am thinking to wait atleast till 2nd jan considering the holiday season.



Hi ,

I have applied on 19'th Nov and still waiting for CO allocation. I guess it is getting delayed due to this holiday season.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a bit confused with skill select application, i had paid visa fee for 189 and i had filled out the application form but i havent attached any documents yet.after a few moment , i received an acknowledgement email that states "your application has been assessed as valid application". So i still need to provide some documents such as birth certificate, passport, family card, etc or i just need to.wait for another email asking me to provide supporting documents?
> Please advise
> ...


It is normal to get an acknowledgement mail after submitting and paying the fees.
Now you should upload/attach all the documents online. CO will request if any doc is missing or unable to access to online attached docs.
Best of luck.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors !!

Anyone who has done their MED's at the health clininc in India, Can you please give me a rough estimate on the *total charges that were incurred *???


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Query regarding MEDs :
> 
> *Have you ever had kidney or bladder disease?*
> 
> ...


Friends !!!

Any suggestions in this regard is welcome ....


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors !!
> 
> Anyone who has done their MED's at the health clininc in India, Can you please give me a rough estimate on the *total charges that were incurred *???


2400 per person in MAX hospital new Delhi...can be paid in cash or by card.


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!!
> 
> Any suggestions in this regard is welcome ....


I belive you should select Yes and the in Desc just specified the full detail 
Reason:there nothing to hide as your spouse is good after opreation right ?
and if you not passed the correct detail and they found in ome other way then it will not be an good
My sugession to say YES with complete Desc

check with other sugession as well


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> 2400 per person in MAX hospital new Delhi...can be paid in cash or by card.


I thin it very location to location In chennai it is 3500


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

superm said:


> I have query on medical. Do we require form 26 and 60 for medical if medical is arranged from visa home page?
> I mean this is e medical, right?
> What are differences between e med and paper meds? Is there a link which says this? Do we have to clearly mention to panel doc that which one are doing?


Hey Superm....i filled the MED Referral form online and generated the Referral Letter as well.
I had called up the clinic in Pune to check for what all docs they are expecting and they just asked me to bring passport and copies of passport and 4 passport size photos along with the Referral Letter and nothing else.

Please do let me know if you come to know anything else.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> I belive you should select Yes and the in Desc just specified the full detail
> Reason:there nothing to hide as your spouse is good after opreation right ?
> and if you not passed the correct detail and they found in ome other way then it will not be an good
> My sugession to say YES with complete Desc
> ...


Hey I am an occasional drinker so do i have to select YES for alcohol addiction as well ??


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey I am an occasional drinker so do i have to select YES for alcohol addiction as well ??


Better to say No in that case i belive


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

nishaon said:


> It is normal to get an acknowledgement mail after submitting and paying the fees.
> Now you should upload/attach all the documents online. CO will request if any doc is missing or unable to access to online attached docs.
> Best of luck.


Hi Nishaon,
Thank you for your explanation. Should i attach family card also? 

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a bit confused with skill select application, i had paid visa fee for 189 and i had filled out the application form but i havent attached any documents yet.after a few moment , i received an acknowledgement email that states "your application has been assessed as valid application". So i still need to provide some documents such as birth certificate, passport, family card, etc or i just need to.wait for another email asking me to provide supporting documents?
> Please advise
> ...


Seems like you have paid the fees. Obliviously you need to upload all the documents you have. 

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a bit confused with skill select application, i had paid visa fee for 189 and i had filled out the application form but i havent attached any documents yet.after a few moment , i received an acknowledgement email that states "your application has been assessed as valid application". So i still need to provide some documents such as birth certificate, passport, family card, etc or i just need to.wait for another email asking me to provide supporting documents?
> Please advise
> ...


they would not ask you to load docs.
You are supposed to upload them yourself after paying the fees!


----------



## kamnel (Dec 22, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> I thin it very location to location In chennai it is 3500


The cost varies within the city also, check with different centers. The one we got done in Hyderabad it is 2750 (for adults) 700 (for kids < 5 yrs)


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Seems like you have paid the fees. Obliviously you need to upload all the documents you have.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!


Hi spin123,

Thank you. I hv just noticed that u got PR granted in this month . It is such a christmas gift hehe

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum.
My e-visa status is 'In-Progress' and some attachments are in 'BF' from one week.CO assigned on 13-Dec.Any idea on time to get visa grant ? 

Thanks.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> My e-visa status is 'In-Progress' and some attachments are in 'BF' from one week.CO assigned on 13-Dec.Any idea on time to get visa grant ?
> ...


Whats BF?? I am not aware of this.. Does someone know??

IPS~


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Nishaon,
> Thank you for your explanation. Should i attach family card also?
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


You are welcome Mimi.
Initially upload only the documents showing recommended in your eVisa.
You can attach the Family Card if it goes with any of the recommended Doc.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kamnel said:


> The cost varies within the city also, check with different centers. The one we got done in Hyderabad it is 2750 (for adults) 700 (for kids < 5 yrs)


Hi Kamnel.. can you tell if you filled online questionaire while scheduling medical through visa home page?
Also - what all did you take along for medical?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Whats BF?? I am not aware of this.. Does someone know??
> 
> IPS~


Brought forward


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

nishaon said:


> You are welcome Mimi.
> Initially upload only the documents showing recommended in your eVisa.
> You can attach the Family Card if it goes with any of the recommended Doc.


Hi Nishaon,

Alright , thank you so much Nishaon . I have just attached my documents but i submitted IELTS and ACS Assessment result without being legalized first.However, other documents have been legalized. I am not sure they will ask me to legalize IELTS and ACS Assessment result or not ...

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

superm said:


> they would not ask you to load docs.
> You are supposed to upload them yourself after paying the fees!


Thank you for you info Superm 

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Saroj,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I hv just read page 22. Yes, you are right .May i know your current application status?i hv just got the invitation 2 weeks ago and i am preparing the doc now. Did u submit family card?
> 
> ...


Hi Mimi,
I applied on 20th December. Have upload all document except PCC India and PCC UK and medical (detail timeline in signature).
I have not submitted family card. Is family card mandatory?
Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Mimi,
> I applied on 20th December. Have upload all document except PCC India and PCC UK and medical (detail timeline in signature).
> I have not submitted family card. Is family card mandatory?
> Thanks,
> Saroj


Hi Saroj,
I hv just read your signature timeline , it seems like we only hv a slight difference . I got ACS assessment result on 27 nov and submit eoi in the next 2 days , i got the invitation on the same date like yours .i am not sure that we should submit family card or not since i never heard any one here submit it.However, i read booklet 189 checklist point 2 , it is requested but when it comes to the real application, it is not requested. last night, i attached all the docs requested except for pcc and medical. Did u legalize ielts and ACS assessment result as a certified copy?

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Saroj,
> I hv just read your signature timeline , it seems like we only hv a slight difference . I got ACS assessment result on 27 nov and submit eoi in the next 2 days , i got the invitation on the same date like yours .i am not sure that we should submit family card or not since i never heard any one here submit it.However, i read booklet 189 checklist point 2 , it is requested but when it comes to the real application, it is not requested. last night, i attached all the docs requested except for pcc and medical. Did u legalize ielts and ACS assessment result as a certified copy?
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Hi Mimi,
Just wondering if the color scan of IELTS and pdf send by ACS (which was in color) will not be sufficient? Is there any difference on how these two documents needs to be submitted from rest of other documents. Where did you find information about legalizing IELTS and ACS assessment?
Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Mimi,
> Just wondering if the color scan of IELTS and pdf send by ACS (which was in color) will not be sufficient? Is there any difference on how these two documents needs to be submitted from rest of other documents. Where did you find information about legalizing IELTS and ACS assessment?
> Thanks,
> Saroj


All colour scans are sufficient..If not in colour, should be attested ...

I am sure ACS Assessment or IELTS wont need attestation as DIAC can verify that very easily..


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Superm....i filled the MED Referral form online and generated the Referral Letter as well.
> I had called up the clinic in Pune to check for what all docs they are expecting and they just asked me to bring passport and copies of passport and 4 passport size photos along with the Referral Letter and nothing else.
> 
> Please do let me know if you come to know anything else.


Hi Subhadipbose,

So did you get your medicals done? How much is the cost per head here in Pune?

Do update your experience.

Thanks,


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Sunny27 said:


> Hi Subhadipbose,
> 
> So did you get your medicals done? How much is the cost per head here in Pune?
> 
> ...


Not yet the panel of docs at Ruby are mostly on leave till the end of teh year.
Planning to schedule it next week. Will post an update about my experience for sure.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

FORM 80

Part B does take the details of your partner.
Part C : It again asks : "Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?"

Should I answer Yes and again speciafy the partner/spouse details in here ??


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got CO assigned on 13th Dec and I submitted the requested documents to CO. Need info regarding the filename showing as 'BF' for my partner and son beside their documents next to received column. However, it is not showing 'BF' next to my documents attached. It is only showing as Received. I know 'BF' means 'brought forward', but what does that mean and how long it takes for the visa grant apprx. from that point ? Can anyone who got their visa granted answer my question please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> FORM 80
> 
> Part B does take the details of your partner.
> Part C : It again asks : "Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
> ...


Yes..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 13th Dec and I submitted the requested documents to CO. Need info regarding the filename showing as 'BF' for my partner and son beside their documents next to received column. However, it is not showing 'BF' next to my documents attached. It is only showing as Received. I know 'BF' means 'brought forward', but what does that mean and how long it takes for the visa grant apprx. from that point ? Can anyone who got their visa granted answer my question please.
> Thanks in advance.


I have the sme question - What does BF = Brought Forward - means??

Like what happens when this is the status for some documents??

Please helpout.

IPS~


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Folks !!!
Any idea what Form 1221 is ??


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> Any idea what Form 1221 is ??


Its a form for additional information, its usually asked for your spouse


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Folks,

I just got to know from the medical clinic that my TRN number is not working and they are not able to upload my medicals.

What can be done in this context?? Can anyone of you please suggest??

Would be waiting to hear on this.

Thanks
IPS~


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

IPS said:


> I have the sme question - What does BF = Brought Forward - means??
> 
> Like what happens when this is the status for some documents??
> 
> ...


One thing I can surely say that when meds get finalised by CO, Status is BF( Brought forward\ being finalised...not sure).
So if it's showing BF... champagne time nearby


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> One thing I can surely say that when meds get finalised by CO, Status is BF( Brought forward\ being finalised...not sure).
> So if it's showing BF... champagne time nearby


I really appriciate your positivity :thumb:

But i did my Meds on Wed and they are not even uploaded, so it cannot be - Being Finalised... And if it is like that then i am Blessed Soul - :angel:

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

IPS said:


> Folks,
> 
> I just got to know from the medical clinic that my TRN number is not working and they are not able to upload my medicals.
> 
> ...


It happens sometimes... u can ask them to retry in 1 or 2 days..even panel doctor can mail to health dept if he is facing difficulties...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mja123 said:


> It happens sometimes... u can ask them to retry in 1 or 2 days..even panel doctor can mail to health dept if he is facing difficulties...


Thanks Mate !!

IPS~


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

pishu said:


> Its a form for additional information, its usually asked for your spouse


Yeah thats the one....its being expected to be uploaded online for my spouse.
Any idea where to get that form ???
Any link or something form where i can download it maybe.........


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 13th Dec and I submitted the requested documents to CO. Need info regarding the filename showing as 'BF' for my partner and son beside their documents next to received column. However, it is not showing 'BF' next to my documents attached. It is only showing as Received. I know 'BF' means 'brought forward', but what does that mean and how long it takes for the visa grant apprx. from that point ? Can anyone who got their visa granted answer my question please.
> Thanks in advance.


Sometimes status does not show proper status... my wife's docs are still in requested state even after mailing them to CO before a month... CO does not update the status regularly... now getting your medical finalized would be the last thing....


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Friends,

Did anyone of you get the CO assigned after Christmas?

Thanks..


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Yeah thats the one....its being expected to be uploaded online for my spouse.
> Any idea where to get that form ???
> Any link or something form where i can download it maybe.........


If its asked for your spouse, the link should be available in your evisa dashboard under her name... if its not there you can download it from 
Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration

Cheers!


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

inaus said:


> Friends,
> 
> Did anyone of you get the CO assigned after Christmas?
> 
> Thanks..


Hey inaus,

My timelines are near about the same as yours. It may be a couple of days difference.. i can see from your signature that you have everything ready before CO allocation which is a great thing. If you dont mind me asking, are you single or have a family with whom you migrating...


Cheers


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey guys.. 
am done with my medical. Hopefully they would be uploaded by Monday, 31st !!
Fingers crossed on CO assignment and +ve medicals 

Charges = 2450 per person!
Time taken = under one hour for me and wife  Very smooth and fast process!

Tests done - xRay, urine, blood and physical check of chest and back using stethoscope.
Test center - shantiniketan, Delhi, India!

Any of you have experience of same medical center? do they tell you result if we ask them?


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey guys..
> am done with my medical. Hopefully they would be uploaded by Monday, 31st !!
> Fingers crossed on CO assignment and +ve medicals
> 
> ...


Gr8 
Even i am going tommorow for my Medical test with my family
Keeping hope for the best


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Not yet the panel of docs at Ruby are mostly on leave till the end of teh year.
> Planning to schedule it next week. Will post an update about my experience for sure.


cost at Ruby was around Rs 5000 plus for 3 people including an infant.. approx 2300 per person..


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

findraj said:


> All colour scans are sufficient..If not in colour, should be attested ...
> 
> I am sure ACS Assessment or IELTS wont need attestation as DIAC can verify that very easily..


Hi findraj,
Thank you for your info  

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Gr8
> Even i am going tommorow for my Medical test with my family
> Keeping hope for the best


Best of luck man!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> cost at Ruby was around Rs 5000 plus for 3 people including an infant.. approx 2300 per person..


what is location of this ruby? which state/city?


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

*Procedure medical and pcc*

Hi all,

I would like to know about the procedure of medical and pcc. Anyone here may kindly explain ? 

Btw i heard there are some people who did medical while waiting for CO news. Is it better that way?

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hey inaus,
> 
> My timelines are near about the same as yours. It may be a couple of days difference.. i can see from your signature that you have everything ready before CO allocation which is a great thing. If you dont mind me asking, are you single or have a family with whom you migrating...
> 
> Cheers


Hi Pishu,

My wife and my daughter are with me for migration. 

I lost a lot of time in IELTS. Hence thought of not losing anymore time and have got everything ready before CO is allocated.  hoping it will save some time 

Cheers.


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know about the procedure of medical and pcc. Anyone here may kindly explain ?
> 
> ...


Hi Mimi,

You have to get PCC from every country where you have lived more than 12 months. 

In India you have to apply for PCC from he passport seva kendra. 

For Medicals please click on the "Organize Your Health..." Link in your visa application. And take an appointment with a hospital after answering a certain questionnaire. After the Medicals are done the hospital sends the results directly to the DIAC.

The benefit of doing Medicals and PCC before CO allocation is it saves time after CO is allocated. 

However please note that the PCC and Medicals completion will influence your date of first entry to Australia after the grant. So the choice is yours. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Mimi,
> Just wondering if the color scan of IELTS and pdf send by ACS (which was in color) will not be sufficient? Is there any difference on how these two documents needs to be submitted from rest of other documents. Where did you find information about legalizing IELTS and ACS assessment?
> Thanks,
> Saroj


Hi Saroj,
Our question has been answered by senior expat  
btw are u thinking about taking medical while waiting for CO news ?
Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi Mimi,
> 
> You have to get PCC from every country where you have lived more than 12 months.
> 
> ...


Hi Inaus,
Thank you so much for your explanation.there are some questios that i am not clear :
Is there any document that we should bring along while applying pcc?
How do we know which hospital that are referred by DIAC?
What is the influence from pcc and medical completion ?

I hope u can get your visa very soon  

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey guys..
> am done with my medical. Hopefully they would be uploaded by Monday, 31st !!
> Fingers crossed on CO assignment and +ve medicals
> 
> ...



I was there on Oct 27th & still waiting. (they were struggling for 4 days to upload)

Good luck, hope u escape this thing called "referred"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-169.html#post998277


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Inaus,
> Thank you so much for your explanation.there are some questios that i am not clear :
> Is there any document that we should bring along while applying pcc?
> How do we know which hospital that are referred by DIAC?
> ...


Hi Mimi,

For PCC we usually do not need to provide any documents from the PR process. However, based on the country of which the PCC is required, there may be documents required as mentioned by the government of that country.

Like in India, we need to provide the Current Residential Address Proof etc.

Please mention the Country for which the PCC is required as "Australia".

About the hospitals, once you complete the questionnaire, it will give you the list of hospitals for Medicals/X-Ray. And based on your choice, it will generate the final form which you are required to take to the hospital along with the form 26 and form 160.

Hope this helps.

Cheers..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Inaus,
> Thank you so much for your explanation.there are some questios that i am not clear :
> Is there any document that we should bring along while applying pcc?
> How do we know which hospital that are referred by DIAC?
> ...


Pcc process depends on your country. 
For meds you can login to your e-visa home page and use link 'schedule your medical' and answer some questions and select your area's panel clinic for meds... Quite simple process.


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi Mimi,
> 
> For PCC we usually do not need to provide any documents from the PR process. However, based on the country of which the PCC is required, there may be documents required as mentioned by the government of that country.
> 
> ...


Hi Inaus,
Hmm it seems like getting those docs may take time...I think it would be a great idea to get everything done soon.

Btw, How do i get form 26 and form 160 ?
I just read from your post that it takes a lot of time for u to get ielts done . If u dont mind me asking , how long hv u struggled with ielts ?

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

superm said:


> Pcc process depends on your country.
> For meds you can login to your e-visa home page and use link 'schedule your medical' and answer some questions and select your area's panel clinic for meds... Quite simple process.


Hi Superm,

Thanks for your info  

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Need a help expats.... I had completed medicals on 22 dec wid my family. Their link under thr name disappeared but still exists for me. Is that happened for someone? Is there anything to worry about? I called hospital n they said that they had send my medicals


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Need a help expats.... I had completed medicals on 22 dec wid my family. Their link under thr name disappeared but still exists for me. Is that happened for someone? Is there anything to worry about? I called hospital n they said that they had send my medicals


No need to worry. Organized Health link disappears means your Med is sent to GH.
Just keep an eye on online Status, if it reflects "Received", most probably means finalized. there may be a "BF" attachment against MED in attached doc list as well (once finalized).

cheers!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> I was there on Oct 27th & still waiting. (they were struggling for 4 days to upload)
> 
> Good luck, hope u escape this thing called "referred"
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-169.html#post998277


Hey thewall.. 
Thanks for the input. You are really waiting for a long time. Hope you get thing sorted very soon. 
But want to clarify - do you mean you got medicals done from 'Sadhu Vaswani Shantiniketan, delhi'? 
And why was your result referred? Any past dead decease or some minor thing? Or just like that?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> No need to worry. Organized Health link disappears means your Med is sent to GH.
> Just keep an eye on online Status, if it reflects "Received", most probably means finalized. there may be a "BF" attachment against MED in attached doc list as well (once finalized).
> 
> cheers!


Thanks 4 the prompt reply. Just wanna know 1 thing more that when the status like bf or recieved r shown, how much time it will take or grant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> No need to worry. Organized Health link disappears means your Med is sent to GH.
> Just keep an eye on online Status, if it reflects "Received", most probably means finalized. there may be a "BF" attachment against MED in attached doc list as well (once finalized).
> 
> cheers!


Just 1 thing more, why the link dint disappear under my name, as hospital guys said tht they had sent my medicals thru ehealth


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

*VISA 189 Granted - AMA*










Hi fellow expats 

Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...

*Docs Uploaded:*
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript (Masters and Bach)
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) (Masters and Bach)
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence (US and India)
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of - Passport
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - IELTS 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment (ACS)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer (Employment Reference)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Tax Document (all years)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip (Jan 2012 - Oct 2012)
Identity, Evidence of - National ID Card - USA Social Security Number
Address - Residential, Evidence of - Utilities Account - Cell Phone Bill
Travel Document - Passport
Character, Evidence of - Police Clearance - PCC Indian Embassy
Character, Evidence of - Police Clearance - State/City police clearance
Character, Evidence of - FBI Clearance 

*Timeline:*
189 Invitation - 11/1/2012
Application submitted - 11/5/2012
Application fee paid - 11/5/2012
Acknowledgement - 11/12/2012
Wait for CO allocation - :bored:
Requested DIAC for update on CO allocation status (more than 5 weeks at this point) - 12/14/12 :boink:
CO Requested for State/City Police clearance only (no form 80 :dance: ) - 12/17 
Got local police clearance and emailed - 12/18/2012
:whoo: - 12/28/12

*Pointers*
- If you're in the US, request for your PCC asap. PCC from Indian embassy/consulate was the most frustrating step for me.:frusty: 

- If you need an FBI check start asap. FBI takes a long time and was the only thing that delayed my process. :yawn:

- Mostly everyone in the US gets asked for a local(City/State) check, get that too.

- When I requested DIAC for CO allocation update, they confirmed that the CO was allocated on 12 Nov 2012, and has performed the prelim checks. The process takes longer for offshore candidates. My guess is that the CO is allocated when you get the acknowledgement letter, but I might be wrong. It just takes them forever to do the gazillion checks. :decision:

- Be patient, don't harass the CO for updates. There are clear timelines published by the DIAC. CO allocation is 5 weeks. Posting repeatedly on the forum will not make the process go any faster. Stay calm, and if 5 weeks have passed, call DIAC and request for an update.

hth and feel free to ask questions. Happy holidays to all, and may 2013 bring joy!
eace:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Congratulations limonic316. Pop the champagne.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

And thanks for the pointers and timelines.


----------



## Saroj2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi Saroj,
> Our question has been answered by senior expat
> btw are u thinking about taking medical while waiting for CO news ?
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Yes, I am thinking of doing medical before CO. Called one clinic here in UK to book an appointment and they mentioned that my TRN number is not showing on their e-health list. So, they suggested they cannot give me appointment for medical check up. Probably because I had not filled online medical form from Organize your health check up link. I have now filled form and have selected clinic as well. I am going to ring clinic on Monday to check if my TRN is now appearing otherwise need to send email to DIAC (as clinic staff mentioned that this kind of situation is usual and advised to contact DIAC).
what about you?
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Just 1 thing more, why the link dint disappear under my name, as hospital guys said tht they had sent my medicals thru ehealth


Hi Sach,

Click on the link under your name and see if it showing your Medicals as referred. It happened to me as we'll. 

Cheers


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrates limonic316 on your grant...enjoy your new year vacation and have fun..


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Saroj2012 said:


> Yes, I am thinking of doing medical before CO. Called one clinic here in UK to book an appointment and they mentioned that my TRN number is not showing on their e-health list. So, they suggested they cannot give me appointment for medical check up. Probably because I had not filled online medical form from Organize your health check up link. I have now filled form and have selected clinic as well. I am going to ring clinic on Monday to check if my TRN is now appearing otherwise need to send email to DIAC (as clinic staff mentioned that this kind of situation is usual and advised to contact DIAC).
> what about you?
> Thanks
> Saroj


Saroj, it"s great , i hope your medical will run smoothly. I am still doing nothing since i am in my hometown and hv to do medical in jakarta(the capital city of indonesia). I will go back To jakarta on 1 jan And start doing medical soon after that...

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Congrates limonic316 olimonicn your grant...enjoy your new year vacation and have fun..


Congratzzzz limonic316
It is a great news ...i hope u will get a great success in australia...
I hv just read the doc that you uploaded, did u only upload your current employment payslip? And u Dont need to submit medical ?

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Congratzzzz limonic316
> It is a great news ...i hope u will get a great success in australia...
> I hv just read the doc that you uploaded, did u only upload your current employment payslip? And u Dont need to submit medical ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mimi!!

I have been in the same job since 2008 and claimed points only for that; therefore, uploaded only this year's payslips in addition to the Tax forms for the past years.
I did have to get the medicals done, but they were directly uploaded by the clinic 
Missed that one coz it wasn't in the list of files I uploaded!

hth


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Thanks Mimi!!
> 
> I have been in the same job since 2008 and claimed points only for that; therefore, uploaded only this year's payslips in addition to the Tax forms for the past years.
> I did have to get the medicals done, but they were directly uploaded by the clinic
> ...


You are welcome  
Ohhh I see ..did you upload 10 payslips then before CO asked u to do so ? It seems like u prepared everything very well before CO allocation!


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> You are welcome
> Ohhh I see ..did you upload 10 payslips then before CO asked u to do so ? It seems like u prepared everything very well before CO allocation!


Yep, I applied in Nov. so had the payslips from Jan - Oct.
Actually, I had everything ready because I had applied for Vic SS and all the docs are same. By the time I got that approved, I had already lodged my 189 lol


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey thewall..
> Thanks for the input. You are really waiting for a long time. Hope you get thing sorted very soon.
> But want to clarify - do you mean you got medicals done from 'Sadhu Vaswani Shantiniketan, delhi'?
> And why was your result referred? Any past dead decease or some minor thing? Or just like that?


*@thewall* - please respond on the my queries.. Thanks man. 

These queries were in response to your post:
_Originally Posted by thewall 
I was there on Oct 27th & still waiting. (they were struggling for 4 days to upload)

Good luck, hope u escape this thing called "referred"_


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> *@thewall* - please respond on the my queries.. Thanks man.
> 
> These queries were in response to your post:
> _Originally Posted by thewall
> ...


yep, i was there in oct27th. they faced some issues, i dont kno exactly what. I didnt check with them until i had email from CO asking to submit Med  When I called them up that CO is asking for Med which i did 4days back, they said last 4 days they were struggling but finally they were successful the same day CO allocated.

I have nothing worng with health, except perhaps BMI near 30 (need to lose some weight? perhaps ) tbh i have no clue why Meds get referred, but i accept it now as part of process. I feel stupid that i had not been folowing the other thread called "Further Med referred, wht does it mean ?" I shud have done Med soon after VISA lodged

Cheers!


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Yep, I applied in Nov. so had the payslips from Jan - Oct.
> Actually, I had everything ready because I had applied for Vic SS and all the docs are same. By the time I got that approved, I had already lodged my 189 lol[UOTE]
> Ohhh great for u then haha
> 
> Congratzzz once again  ...it is a very nice new year gift lol


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrats Dude! and loved the pic :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi fellow expats
> 
> Thanks for all the help with the application process and *FREE precious *advice. I received my 189 grant this morning !!
> Here are the docs, timeline and some pointers...
> ...


Congrats buddy!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi Sach,
> 
> Click on the link under your name and see if it showing your Medicals as referred. It happened to me as we'll.
> 
> Cheers



i am getting the following msg . Which msg u got pls reply

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India

I just want to know from senior expats that r my medicals reffered or its a reciept of medicals done. I am into some tension after reading this. Pls need ur expert advice.

Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> yep, i was there in oct27th. they faced some issues, i dont kno exactly what. I didnt check with them until i had email from CO asking to submit Med  When I called them up that CO is asking for Med which i did 4days back, they said last 4 days they were struggling but finally they were successful the same day CO allocated.
> 
> I have nothing worng with health, except perhaps BMI near 30 (need to lose some weight? perhaps ) tbh i have no clue why Meds get referred, but i accept it now as part of process. I feel stupid that i had not been folowing the other thread called "Further Med referred, wht does it mean ?" I shud have done Med soon after VISA lodged
> 
> Cheers!


 hi wall, just want to know how come u know ur medicals got reffered. u got some mail or any msg. actually i am getting a link under my name Organise ur healt. this is the link i used to take appointment for medicals. That link disappeared for my family but it still exists for me. when i click that link i am getting the following msg. 

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India

Whats ur advise. R my medicals referred or its the receipt from DIAC after receiving the medicals


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Please do not spam. it is Saturday in Australia as well. You have no option other than waiting till Monday.

It seems faster processing has made people impatient..

There could be multiple reasons.

1. Meds are referred for you but not for your dependents.
2. Meds werent uploaded properly. Call your clinic just in case.
3. Meds were uploaded properly but DIAC cant see them.
4. Meds are under processing. Means meds are not finalised yet.

Other than this I do not see any other reason.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!

Do we need to upload the following documents:
1. Photograph (if yes then which format .jpg/gif..)
2. Resume (if yes then which format .doc/.pdf)
3. State Nomination Approval Mail 
4. Form 80 for self
5. Form 1221 for spouse


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends !!
> 
> Do we need to upload the following documents:
> 1. Photograph (if yes then which format .jpg/gif..)
> ...


1. No
2. No 
3. NO
4. yes
5. NO 

Form 80 is depends on CO rest all docs not required but CO can ask for nythng if thy like
All formats u mentioned r acceptable


----------



## trivedins (Nov 12, 2012)

I am not in my home country at present. I received invitation on 15th November 2012 and submitted by my application 25th December. Do I need to wait for medicals and PCC till CO ask to do so ?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

trivedins said:


> I am not in my home country at present. I received invitation on 15th November 2012 and submitted by my application 25th December. Do I need to wait for medicals and PCC till CO ask to do so ?


No! You can initiate them before the CO is allocated.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.

Please let me know !

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.
> 
> ...


Your new passport will carry the number of your old one. So it shouldn't be a problem for you to validate it later, if requested so. I think you can attach copies of both the passports and that should be ok. 
But if you are yet to get an invitation on your EOI then why don't you update details there ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> yep, i was there in oct27th. they faced some issues, i dont kno exactly what. I didnt check with them until i had email from CO asking to submit Med  When I called them up that CO is asking for Med which i did 4days back, they said last 4 days they were struggling but finally they were successful the same day CO allocated.
> 
> I have nothing worng with health, except perhaps BMI near 30 (need to lose some weight? perhaps ) tbh i have no clue why Meds get referred, but i accept it now as part of process. I feel stupid that i had not been folowing the other thread called "Further Med referred, wht does it mean ?" I shud have done Med soon after VISA lodged
> 
> Cheers!


Hey thewall..

Thanks for the reply - they(Sadhu Waswani medical guys) seem pretty confident about uploading my result online - may be they have learned that now . Lets hope this is not a technical issue as I read earlier also that Max hospital,delhi were not able to upload the result until CO is allocated. Did not read about Sadhu waswani though.

Also - as you mentioned that you should have done medical soon? How would that have helped? I believe referring of meds is done by CO only so whenever he is allocated then only he would be able to refer? What would have been benefit of getting medicals done early? 
Although - I have got my meds done as soon as I can.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Superm,
CO refers the medical center for the meds ? Is it ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## inaus (Dec 18, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey thewall..
> 
> Thanks for the reply - they(Sadhu Waswani medical guys) seem pretty confident about uploading my result online - may be they have learned that now . Lets hope this is not a technical issue as I read earlier also that Max hospital,delhi were not able to upload the result until CO is allocated. Did not read about Sadhu waswani though.
> 
> ...


Hi Superm,

I think Referring of Medicals is not always done by CO. If Medicals are done before CO is assigned then i guess they are assessed by other DIAC officers and if required are referred. It was the case with me. My Medicals were referred before CO was assigned. 

Cheers.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

*Who refers Meds*



inaus said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> I think Referring of Medicals is not always done by CO. If Medicals are done before CO is assigned then i guess they are assessed by other DIAC officers and if required are referred. It was the case with me. My Medicals were referred before CO was assigned.
> 
> Cheers.


You are right. The current systems are streamlined. Your panel physician will grade your overall result as A (no significant findings) or B ( some significant finding). All A graded are not referred and go directly to CO for further processing. All B grades go to Global Health where medical officers will examine the reports in detail before giving their opinion to CO. So in terms of MEDs referral its now all about what grading the panel physician gave you.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> You are right. The current systems are streamlined. Your panel physician will grade your overall result as A (no significant findings) or B ( some significant finding). All A graded are not referred and go directly to CO for further processing. All B grades go to Global Health where medical officers will examine the reports in detail before giving their opinion to CO. So in terms of MEDs referral its now all about what grading the panel physician gave you.


So - you mean if I call the clinic up and they somehow tell me how they graded me and my wife; they would ans in A or B? Also if its A then no worries at all?


----------



## amirrk (Dec 17, 2012)

i have a question, after you get a visa invitation, when is it when they start checking your documents? 
i mean does the case officer contact your employer or someone else?
also is the original physical documents will be sent to the diac after i get the invitation or certified copies will uploaded?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

amirrk said:


> i have a question, after you get a visa invitation, when is it when they start checking your documents?
> i mean does the case officer contact your employer or someone else?
> also is the original physical documents will be sent to the diac after i get the invitation or certified copies will uploaded?


when you are invited to apply for visa - you do so by filling up the information online application asks - paying the money for fees - then uploading all the supporting docs which prove your claim of points in your EOI.
After that you can schedule your meds online through eVisa and go for it.
around 15-20 days after you lodge your visa - CO will be assigned to your case. he will evaluate and let you know if he needs additional document..


----------



## amirrk (Dec 17, 2012)

superm said:


> when you are invited to apply for visa - you do so by filling up the information online application asks - paying the money for fees - then uploading all the supporting docs which prove your claim of points in your EOI.
> After that you can schedule your meds online through eVisa and go for it.
> around 15-20 days after you lodge your visa - CO will be assigned to your case. he will evaluate and let you know if he needs additional document..


thank you for your help


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

inaus said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> I think Referring of Medicals is not always done by CO. If Medicals are done before CO is assigned then i guess they are assessed by other DIAC officers and if required are referred. It was the case with me. My Medicals were referred before CO was assigned.
> 
> Cheers.


I used to think like u, besides - I think i have also seen Meds (when frontloaded) getting finalized even before CO allocation.

However, check this link, DIAC has given some useful info - i didnt notice it before.



************************************************************
*Assessment of Health Examination Results*

The doctor who conducts your health examination(s) will not provide an opinion on your ability to meet the health requirement. They are only required to record the results of your health examination(s) and provide a recommendation regarding that status of your health.

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship will then consider your completed health examination reports and determine whether or not you meet the health requirement. 

*Local clearance* 
Where your health examination reports show no significant health conditions, they can be cleared by a visa processing officer. This is called local clearance.

*Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion*
Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment.

* A local clearance is a decision made by your visa processing officer that you met the health requirement and your case was not referred to a MOC.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey thewall - Thanks man.. makes sense!
Did you talk to sadhu waswani staff after they uploaded your result that was your reports okay?


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

superm said:


> So - you mean if I call the clinic up and they somehow tell me how they graded me and my wife; they would ans in A or B? Also if its A then no worries at all?


They are not allowed to tell you that. Besides, the grading of A and B does not imply A will get visa and B will not - it is simply a way of making review of MEDS easier. Those with no significant findings can be reviewed by Co who has no medical training and those with B will need someone with medical training to review. see excerpt below

*****************************************************************
B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness. Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. 

The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently. 
*****************************************************************

more info here


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> They are not allowed to tell you that. Besides, the grading of A and B does not imply A will get visa and B will not - it is simply a way of making review of MEDS easier. Those with no significant findings can be reviewed by Co who has no medical training and those with B will need someone with medical training to review. see excerpt below
> 
> *****************************************************************
> B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness. Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria.
> ...


Hey thanks man.. that is vast!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Superm,

What do you mean by PCC front loaded ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey thewall - Thanks man.. makes sense!
> Did you talk to sadhu waswani staff after they uploaded your result that was your reports okay?


Nope, I think they have nothing to do after upload was successful, nor I was that concerned about my health. Knowing even Grade A gets referred. In case MOC require more tests, then they will ask (after assessment). If there is sth serious like TB, i guess, applicant is given 6 month time for cure. someone in this forum shared such experience. On the test day Doctor asked for contact number, she wud have called me back if anything serious or for additional tests were required.

More importantly, only last Friday DIAC helpdesk told me all my Med had been finalized except one secondary applicant - so i m waiting for last one to be finalized.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Superm,
> 
> What do you mean by PCC front loaded ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Uploading everything before CO allocation 

not this 
:washing:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Superm,
> 
> What do you mean by PCC front loaded ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


yup - as thewall mentioned. I uploaded pcc before CO got assigned.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

thewall said:


> Nope, I think they have nothing to do after upload was successful, nor I was that concerned about my health. Knowing even Grade A gets referred. In case MOC require more tests, then they will ask (after assessment). If there is sth serious like TB, i guess, applicant is given 6 month time for cure. someone in this forum shared such experience. On the test day Doctor asked for contact number, she wud have called me back if anything serious or for additional tests were required.
> 
> More importantly, only last Friday DIAC helpdesk told me all my Med had been finalized except one secondary applicant - so i m waiting for last one to be finalized.
> 
> Cheers!


ohkay - that's good. Hope it gets cleared fast!
Best of luck man!


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys


Does obesity can be a problem in medicals?i am overweight 96 kg and height is 5 11


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does obesity can be a problem in medicals?i am overweight 96 kg and height is 5 11


i think this much weight is fine with ur height gud luck


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Does obesity can be a problem in medicals?i am overweight 96 kg and height is 5 11



Your BMI is similar to mine, its not bad but the case might get referred (unless u r lucky).


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

I didn't get visa application submission acknowledgment but my status is changed to in-progress for 189.i already have initiated process of getting pcc for myself snd my wife from pakistan and kuwait.shall i start with medicals or wait for CO?


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Your new passport will carry the number of your old one. So it shouldn't be a problem for you to validate it later, if requested so. I think you can attach copies of both the passports and that should be ok.
> But if you are yet to get an invitation on your EOI then why don't you update details there ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thank You "joluwarrior". But I have applied for VIC State sponsorship where I have given the details.

So I think, it is better to wait till I receive the invitation.

Happy New Year


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> I didn't get visa application submission acknowledgment but my status is changed to in-progress for 189.i already have initiated process of getting pcc for myself snd my wife from pakistan and kuwait.shall i start with medicals or wait for CO?


You can start with your meds. You might need to wait till acknowledgement mail though - there's some id on that mail's attachment which might be needed by clinic.
You can atleast 'schedule your health exam' through e-visa meanwhile..


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys i worked for 1 company from apr2004 to june2008. Internaly i had alot of dept changes and copany changes as well and payslips i got is for different companies with different departments.will this be a problem because the ref letter receive is from last company which doesn't match with all the payslips.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> I didn't get visa application submission acknowledgment but my status is changed to in-progress for 189.i already have initiated process of getting pcc for myself snd my wife from pakistan and kuwait.shall i start with medicals or wait for CO?


if your application is in progress this means your application is lodged and you will get acknowledgement anytime ... I hope you can see the link for all applicants showing "organize your health" when you click on that link you can print the forms which you need to take with you to hospital.. these forms will contain your application information like TRN etc ... you can book your health examination now ..


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes i can see organize your health now but its showing for all the dependents as well like my parents and brother who will not move to australia with me.do they have to go for health examination for as well?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Yes i can see organize your health now but its showing for all the dependents as well like my parents and brother who will not move to australia with me.do they have to go for health examination for as well?


Anyone included on ur application - Migrating OR Non Migrating dependants all have to go through Medical Exams.

IPS~


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Shall i exclude them from application because they are not moving yo Australia and i don't want them to go for this hustle.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Shall i exclude them from application because they are not moving yo Australia and i don't want them to go for this hustle.


I am not sure of the process to drop them from ur application.. may be someone else can reply for this.

Usually it creates unneccessary questions and takes more time if you would want to drop depandants from ur application. I mean as u have filled ur application and now CO would have asked for the medicals, so now u have to ask CO that what can be done if u want to drop NON-Migrating depandants from ur application..

Please confirm from others on this as i am not very confident on how this can be done and what all implications this might have.

IPS~


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Shall i exclude them from application because they are not moving yo Australia and i don't want them to go for this hustle.


Am also not sure how to tackle this now, especially as IPS said if it has come to CO's supervision. 
However, I considered only children under the non migrating category. Noticed the same instructions in Part G of Form 1276. For parents and siblings I have provided info in Part H of the Form 1276 and handed over to my agent.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

What is the process of excluding dependents from the application.still CO os not assigned to my application


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

u need to send a Color Scan letter to CO (once assigned) signed by Main applicant & those secondary applicant (18+) being removed from application.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change. 

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. Can Some one clarify the implications/work arounds to convey my Case officer that I have applied for New passport just to add my spouse details.

Please let me know if I need to update my EOI straight away ? I am waiting for VIC SS outcome.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.
> 
> ...


The system will not allow you to lodge your application if the passport number in the application does not match the passport number in your EoI. So basically you have 2 options:

1. update your passport number in your EoI before being invited. This is prob the easiest option. In order to show that the ACS and IELTS results are yours you can just upload your old passport in addition to your new one.

2. Lodge your application with your old passport and then notify the department of a change of passport, either by uploading this form or by sending it to your CO once assigned: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf. 

If you don't update your EoI and try to submit your application using your new passport you will prob have to spend an hour with the help desk to get the problem sorted out. In case you need it the number is 0061 1300 364 613.

And btw, no need to convince your CO of the reason for your passport change. It's no problem at all.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> The system will not allow you to lodge your application if the passport number in the application does not match the passport number in your EoI. So basically you have 2 options:
> 
> 1. update your passport number in your EoI before being invited. This is prob the easiest option. In order to show that the ACS and IELTS results are yours you can just upload your old passport in addition to your new one.
> 
> ...




Waw.... What a clear Explanation !  Thanks a ton Anne. But I just realized we don't enter Passport number/details in EOI. 

When we lodge EOI, Passport number doesnot come into the picture.

Please let me know. 

Now I need to lodge the Visa application using the old passport and then Fill in the form(which you have shared) after my CO is allocated. Am I right ?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Waw.... What a clear Explanation !  Thanks a ton Anne. But I just realized we don't enter Passport number/details in EOI.
> 
> When we lodge EOI, Passport number doesnot come into the picture.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, what a clear explanation... and wrong 

I had the issue that my passport number did not match the number they had on file, so I spent hours with them on the phone. I always thought the discrepancy was between my application and my EoI & I didn't even recognize that I had not provided my passport number in the EoI. Must have been based on a previous visa application then 

Anyways, just use your new passport & upload the old one additionally


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

nowhere said:


> it would be 5 weeks for me by end of this week,but anyways i am thinking to wait atleast till 2nd jan considering the holiday season.


No CO allocation yet, anybody with similar timelines got allocation recently?


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been trying to contact DIAC on this number +61 1300 364 613. I hear a message as it being an invalid number. I would really want to know the status of my medicals as I had got it done on the 21st of Nov and haven\t heard from my CO ever since. My agent is of no help either.

Any idea on how I could get to know my status?

Looking forward hearing from you all soon!

Thanks!


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been trying to contact DIAC on this number +61 1300 364 613. I hear a message as it being an invalid number. I would really want to know the status of my medicals as I had got it done on the 21st of Nov and haven\t heard from my CO ever since. My agent is of no help either.

Any idea on how I could get to know my status?

Looking forward hearing from you all soon!

Thanks!


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

*Form 80 Related Query*

Hi Guys, Wish you all a very happy new year .

Currently I am living in Sydney in a E457 along with my family .
I have lodged my 189 Skill-select Visa on 17th Dec after receiving the invitation .
I have attached all the documents and PCC and Medicals are completed .
I am learning from this forum that FORM 80 is frequently asked by the case officers .
Hence I am thinking to preload the Form 80 . 

DO you think it is wis to attach now or should I wait for the case officer , as people suggested he may or may not ask for it .

The question is , My family is travelling to India shortly for 3-4 months and I think my application will be finalized during their stay in India ; if the case case officer asked for filling the Form 80 ; DO i need to mention Usual country of residence as India or Australia .

Please advise . Thank you.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

thewall said:


> u need to send a Color Scan letter to CO (once assigned) signed by Main applicant & those secondary applicant (18+) being removed from application.


Hi Thewall 

Could you pls share ur team number and CO initial.I got my MED finalized on 17th December (It was not referred), still waiting on the grant. My team no.is 2 and CO:LE

thanks


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Thewall
> 
> Could you pls share ur team number and CO initial.I got my MED finalized on 17th December (It was not referred), still waiting on the grant. My team no.is 2 and CO:LE
> 
> thanks


can you please share your time lines


----------



## kamnel (Dec 22, 2012)

We did carry completed Form 160 and Form 26 when we went for medicals. Scheduling was done by calling up these centers directly and fixing up the date/time.

You can check with the medical center folks what you need to be carrying, they usually are better informed as they do it for multiple countries.





superm said:


> Hi Kamnel.. can you tell if you filled online questionaire while scheduling medical through visa home page?
> Also - what all did you take along for medical?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

salmantq said:


> can you please share your time lines


Visa app: 29 OCT
CO allocation: 20 Nov
MEDs: 29 NOV
Form80 requested: 10 DEC
MEDS finalized:17 DEC


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

*Medicals*

Hi,

May I know if I can schedule my medicals in my home country (not the country of usual residence)? Kindly advise.

Regards,


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

salmantq said:


> can you please share your time lines


Hai salman,

Can I just go for medicals with Form 160 and Form 26? Do i need to have any info before going for medicals?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

kamnel said:


> We did carry completed Form 160 and Form 26 when we went for medicals. Scheduling was done by calling up these centers directly and fixing up the date/time.
> 
> You can check with the medical center folks what you need to be carrying, they usually are better informed as they do it for multiple countries.


Did you just print off these forms from net? How do the medical centres find out your application id?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

ManojLenka said:


> Hi Guys, Wish you all a very happy new year .
> 
> Currently I am living in Sydney in a E457 along with my family .
> I have lodged my 189 Skill-select Visa on 17th Dec after receiving the invitation .
> ...



I am in the same situation as you.


----------



## kamnel (Dec 22, 2012)

Approximately 3 days after paying visa fees i got a mail from DIAC with visa acknowledgement. In this mail there was one form (HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST) per each applicant which had the Health Request ID and examinations required. This form contained the details that form 26 and 160 were required

I know someone who recently got their medicals done without Health request Id. They contacted the medical center with Transaction Reference Number and the medical center was able to find the record in eHealth online.



tschaudry said:


> Did you just print off these forms from net? How do the medical centres find out your application id?


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Has anyone got a CO allocated in the past 2 days?
I am still waiting for the CO.

Thanks,


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Has anyone got a CO allocated in the past 2 days?
> I am still waiting for the CO.
> ...


Nope, i am trying to call DIAC from yesterday but the lines are always busy.


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Nope, i am trying to call DIAC from yesterday but the lines are always busy.


Hi, 

As it is already 5 weeks, u should have got the CO allocated. U might have submitted all the required doco and will get the grant letter directly. 

All d best..

Thanks,


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hay Guys,

My Case officer required payslips and form 80 that I attached there on December 20. But after that they email me that we are having some problem on site please send us the documents via email and I made so. after that I didn't get any response from them. Not even my document's status changed there. Should I contact them for confirmation? Or I have to wait?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Srg said:


> Hi,
> 
> As it is already 5 weeks, u should have got the CO allocated. U might have submitted all the required doco and will get the grant letter directly.
> 
> ...


I haven't submitted any of my spouse documents as it was erring out with the maximum limit reached message. So i don't think i would get the grant letter without communication from CO.

But thanks anyways for some positive message


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

showib49 said:


> Hay Guys,
> 
> My Case officer required payslips and form 80 that I attached there on December 20. But after that they email me that we are having some problem on site please send us the documents via email and I made so. after that I didn't get any response from them. Not even my document's status changed there. Should I contact them for confirmation? Or I have to wait?


Hi showib49,

I think u should wait for end of next week as few of my friends faced similar situation and they got there grant letter without any further notification or change in status.

All d very best..

Thanks,


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Nope, i am trying to call DIAC from yesterday but the lines are always busy.


I was able to get hold of DIAC rep yesterday. They predicted that it might take a little longer up to 6 weeks because of the holiday season. I requested for the status on the medicals but the lady suggested me to wait for CO allocation. She was very courteous and had patience to explain the reasons in detail.


----------



## shachi (Oct 4, 2012)

I faced a similar situation today. I was only told my medicals were received and should wait for CO allocation.

But, the weird part is, its been over 40 days since my medicals were done and plus been over 50 days since I was allocated a CO! hahahah


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I was able to get hold of DIAC rep yesterday. They predicted that it might take a little longer up to 6 weeks because of the holiday season. I requested for the status on the medicals but the lady suggested me to wait for CO allocation. She was very courteous and had patience to explain the reasons in detail.


Thanks Chandu for providing the info..


----------



## trucpham1911 (Nov 18, 2012)

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> ...


Hi plutology,
i applied for visa 190 and i am on de facto relationship also.

I prepared some docs to prove that my bf and I are in de facto relationship included:

* bank statements of both of us showing that we transferred money to each other (support each other financially)

* joint liability (loan contract with both name on it), confirmation from local police officer that we lived in the same house (our own house) over the last 1 year (but that address is not our permanent addresses)

*joint property: house, land

*Assessment letters from a friend and my brother

*A commitment statement in my words and signed (4 A4 pages) about how, when and where we first met; how our relationship developed; domestic/living arrangements and our future plan. --> i just wonder weather it is ok, or both of us have to sign on the commitment or have to write 2 separate statements??

* a lot of photos (link to picasa web album) to show our pics from travelings and friend meetings.

Are those enough? Did you gain visa for both you and your partner? Would you give me some tips?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends,
I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............

Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.

Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> ...


Were you aware it was only 11 months at the time of applying?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi...I have applied for VISA on 2nd December and got the acknowledgement the same day. I started uploading the documents just the next day but non of the status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" . Yesterday I uploaded one more document and its status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" . Does it mean that the other docs which I uploaded earlier were not correctly uploaded and I have to upload again. 

I also got my medicals done on 8th Dec and on 13th Dec the link "Oraganize your medicals" disappeared. But still the status for health evidence is recommended. How will I know that the medicals have been finalised?


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi i received acknowledgment today and under next steps system is asking to upload docements with progress =recommended eventhough i have uploaded all docs earlier.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

findraj said:


> Were you aware it was only 11 months at the time of applying?


YES i was but there was no clause that was given or mentioned to me....and the time when the local police station did the actual verification it was already 12 months but still that ****** reported 11 months as per the date of application.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> YES i was but there was no clause that was given or mentioned to me....and the time when the local police station did the actual verification it was already 12 months but still that ****** reported 11 months as per the date of application.


That means currently it is 12 months now.
How it will be if you apply again today and request them to cancel the previous one?
You can give a try.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

*visa grant*

my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


----------



## RBang (Oct 28, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi monay
> 
> I am an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Sreekanth, thanks for the detailed info. There is a lot of confusion on whether the Statutory Declaration needs to be on plain paper attested by a notary or on stamp paper. Can you please advise? Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> ...


Go for it - you would get a receipt which you can send to CO when he asks to get extension of days - they do give extension if you show a receipt or something. Delaying the meds might not help in anything as CO asks for meds and pcc together (from what I have heard) - and if you put more delay in meds and may god forbid - but it goes for med referred, you will be in more waiting phase - so better do what ever you can.. !


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i received acknowledgment today and under next steps system is asking to upload docements with progress =recommended eventhough i have uploaded all docs earlier.


do not rely on the document status, system is behaving weird. Just upload all the valid documents you have and wait for CO allocation. If any documents is missing CO will get back to you.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi...I have applied for VISA on 2nd December and got the acknowledgement the same day. I started uploading the documents just the next day but non of the status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" . Yesterday I uploaded one more document and its status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" . Does it mean that the other docs which I uploaded earlier were not correctly uploaded and I have to upload again.
> 
> I also got my medicals done on 8th Dec and on 13th Dec the link "Oraganize your medicals" disappeared. But still the status for health evidence is recommended. How will I know that the medicals have been finalised?



Just replied for another user.. posting it again.. 

do not rely on the document status, system is behaving weird. Just upload all the valid documents you have and wait for CO allocation. If any documents is missing CO will get back to you.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I was able to get hold of DIAC rep yesterday. They predicted that it might take a little longer up to 6 weeks because of the holiday season. I requested for the status on the medicals but the lady suggested me to wait for CO allocation. She was very courteous and had patience to explain the reasons in detail.


thats good.

you could have asked about CO allocation instead of medicals , b/c some people would have been allocated CO already but they wont receive the email.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

For secondary applicant's English language skills, I decided to get letter from my spouse college where she did her under graduation. I have asked my wife to get the letter in the below format WITH college letter head. Please let me know if it is fine. If any one has got any other template which CO has accepted please share the same.


=====================================================
To Whomsoever It May Concern

This is to Certify that Ms. xxxx bearing identity number (xxxxx ) was a bonafide student of the Bachelor of Commerce(B.Com) programme of this institute from 07/07/2002 to 01/04/2005. The medium of education was English throughout the course.

yours sincerely,
principal of XXXXX Institute,


================================================================

Thanks a ton.


----------



## ManojLenka (Jun 26, 2012)

tschaudry said:


> I am in the same situation as you.


Thanks mate , let me know if you get to know any details


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For secondary applicant's English language skills, I decided to get letter from my spouse college where she did her under graduation. I have asked my wife to get the letter in the below format WITH college letter head. Please let me know if it is fine. If any one has got any other template which CO has accepted please share the same.
> 
> ...


This looks good. Just add 'full time' word with programme


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Hi 
Congrats! Could you please share ur team No. and CO initial.

Thanks


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All,

I sent all the reqested docs to CO on 19-dec. But till now, no communication from CO.Now status is 'In Progress'.Shall I call DIAC for status of my application?? .

Any suggestion is appreciated ..

Thanks .


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

IPS said:


> I really appriciate your positivity :thumb:
> 
> But i did my Meds on Wed and they are not even uploaded, so it cannot be - Being Finalised... And if it is like that then i am Blessed Soul - :angel:
> 
> ...


Hi IPS,

Is it showing as 'BF' as well next to your documents ? I don't have the status as 'BF' but my wife and son has 'BF' next to their documents. It is there from past 3 weeks and no status change from then. Bit worried about it and no clue what 'BF' exactly means and how long it will take for the Grant..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> Is it showing as 'BF' as well next to your documents ? I don't have the status as 'BF' but my wife and son has 'BF' next to their documents. It is there from past 3 weeks and no status change from then. Bit worried about it and no clue what 'BF' exactly means and how long it will take for the Grant..


Read somewhere that BF means brought forward - don't know what it means - but someone who got it got grant soon that should mean that its a positive thing.
Best of luck!


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

superm said:


> Read somewhere that BF means brought forward - don't know what it means - but someone who got it got grant soon that should mean that its a positive thing.
> Best of luck!




But I see this status from past 3 weeks. How long do you think the CO's go on holiday ?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

malthe said:


> But I see this status from past 3 weeks. How long do you think the CO's go on holiday ?


You would probably get the grant if your status were also BF.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends i want to confirm one thing from all when we are done with meds do we suppose to receive any hard copy of medical results but we can't open it until unless requested by CO..as some time clinic say they uploaded reports but CO unable to find these and i heard this thing on this forum as well.. please share your valuable feedback...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i want to confirm one thing from all when we are done with meds do we suppose to receive any hard copy of medical results but we can't open it until unless requested by CO..as some time clinic say they uploaded reports but CO unable to find these and i heard this thing on this forum as well.. please share your valuable feedback...


Yes ur correct, we arent supposed to be uploading it. In case the CO needs it he would request you, until then it would be advisable not to be opened.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yes ur correct, we arent supposed to be uploading it. In case the CO needs it he would request you, until then it would be advisable not to be opened.



if this is the case my friend then i have not received any hard copy from clinic..i think i need to contact them for this now...as i completed my meds more then 20 days back...

i think most of the applicant not received who completed medicals from India...if any one got it then please confirm the time after how long u got the hard copy of your meds...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> if this is the case my friend then i have not received any hard copy from clinic..i think i need to contact them for this now...as it's almost more then 20 days when i went for my medicals...


Sorry, but are u in australia? Coz i received it here and am not sure if it is the case in india as well.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i want to confirm one thing from all when we are done with meds do we suppose to receive any hard copy of medical results but we can't open it until unless requested by CO..as some time clinic say they uploaded reports but CO unable to find these and i heard this thing on this forum as well.. please share your valuable feedback...


rkumar1,

If u went to an e health clinic then. ur reports are directly uploaded. Login into evisa using trn and password. You would not see the link - "*Organise ur health*" for any of the applicants. If this is the case then med's have been uploaded successfully... If u still see the link and u have done at an e health clinic.. then please call clinic and tell them to upload. Remember 1 thing clearly. u get 28 from the day CO is assigned to provide requested documents. If u cant provide the documents within this time, then atleast u need to submit evidence that documents would be submitted latter. Ex - If you dont have med's uploaded yet and 28 days are getting over, then please scan and e mail ur CO the medical payment reciept you would have got when u did ur medicals.

evisa link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
doctors panel link - http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/i.htm

check for the clinic u went to if it has "e" symbol on it then ur reports should be uploaded by them..

Phewwww.. lot of writing 

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> rkumar1,
> 
> If u went to an e health clinic then. ur reports are directly uploaded. Login into evisa using trn and password. You would not see the link - "*Organise ur health*" for any of the applicants. If this is the case then med's have been uploaded successfully... If u still see the link and u have done at an e health clinic.. then please call clinic and tell them to upload. Remember 1 thing clearly. u get 28 from the day CO is assigned to provide requested documents. If u cant provide the documents within this time, then atleast u need to submit evidence that documents would be submitted latter. Ex - If you dont have med's uploaded yet and 28 days are getting over, then please scan and e mail ur CO the medical payment reciept you would have got when u did ur medicals.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot IPS...well i scheduled my meds using evisa link online clinic says my reports uploaded on 19th Dec and CO assigned to me same day..
CO requested some document and my agent sent her all documents on 20 dec..after that i haven't heard back anything from Co...do i need to follow up with him..as my online visa system says status of requested documents by co is still not changed and showing as requested...
I called my agent to send an email to CO to confirm if she have received the documents or not but they suggested me to wait as they never received any confirmation email from CO for any of candidate that docs have been received..my 28 days going to over 16 Jan.. i was thinking that i will wait till coming saturday and if don't receive any communication from CO then i will send an email at my own and i am going to call DIAC on monday to know my meds status..as on this status i am not finding my agent very helpful..it seems like they are scared from CO and playing on backfoot...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks a lot IPS...well i scheduled my meds using evisa link online clinic says my reports uploaded on 19th Dec and CO assigned to me same day..
> CO requested some document and my agent sent her all documents on 20 dec..after that i haven't heard back anything from Co...do i need to follow up with him..as my online visa system says status of requested documents by co is still not changed and showing as requested...
> I called my agent to send an email to CO to confirm if she have received the documents or not but they suggested me to wait as they never received any confirmation email from CO for any of candidate that docs have been received..my 28 days going to over 16 Jan.. i was thinking that i will wait till coming saturday and if don't receive any communication from CO then i will send an email at my own and i am going to call DIAC on monday to know my meds status..as on this status i am not finding my agent very helpful..it seems like they are scared from CO and playing on backfoot...


If you have CO - querying DIAC may not be beneficial, you can directly ask CO only!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

superm said:


> If you have CO - querying DIAC may not be beneficial, you can directly ask CO only!


i am planning to wait till next weekend then i have to take initiative and will send an email to CO myself..will not wait for consultants same reply on this...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nowhere said:


> thats good.
> 
> you could have asked about CO allocation instead of medicals , b/c some people would have been allocated CO already but they wont receive the email.


I tried again today and asked them about CO allocation. The rep confirmed that CO is not assigned yet. Guess what, I checked the status about the medicals and she did confirmed that they received the reports and they are cleared. Not sure what cleared means? does this means they are finalized? I don't know if it happens before CO as i am under the assumption that CO decides to refer the meds or not. 

Can any one shed some light on this?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I tried again today and asked them about CO allocation. The rep confirmed that CO is not assigned yet. Guess what, I checked the status about the medicals and she did confirmed that they received the reports and they are cleared. Not sure what cleared means? does this means they are finalized? I don't know if it happens before CO as i am under the assumption that CO decides to refer the meds or not.
> 
> Can any one shed some light on this?



i have seen this earlier also. If u have uploaded everything & CO finds everything else in place - might get a Direct Grant

Cheers!


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

thewall said:


> i have seen this earlier also. If u have uploaded everything & CO finds everything else in place - might get a Direct Grant
> 
> Cheers!


I wish the same , but i m bit away from the grant as i am awaiting for FBI PCC report and it will take another 3 to 4 weeks for report to arrive.

My Q is, who finalized the meds? CO or Global Health? what is the sequence after the meds are uploaded?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I wish the same , but i m bit away from the grant as i am awaiting for FBI PCC report and it will take another 3 to 4 weeks for report to arrive.
> 
> My Q is, who finalized the meds? CO or Global Health? what is the sequence after the meds are uploaded?


CO will refer to Gloabl health only under special circumstances, ie: if he finds any results inconclusive or abnormal. otherwise it is normally considered as cleared.

btw, how are you managing to get the line dude? its been 3 days in line and i am unable to get hold of them


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nowhere said:


> CO will refer to Gloabl health only under special circumstances, ie: if he finds any results inconclusive or abnormal. otherwise it is normally considered as cleared.
> 
> btw, how are you managing to get the line dude? its been 3 days in line and i am unable to get hold of them


Nothing special..dialed # 611300364613 and then option 2 and 0. Waited for around 10mins to get my turn.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Nothing special..dialed # 611300364613 and then option 2 and 0. Waited for around 10mins to get my turn.


10min holdtime is pretty good.

wht time did u call


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

thewall said:


> 10min holdtime is pretty good.
> 
> wht time did u call


around 10AM IST


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Nothing special..dialed # 611300364613 and then option 2 and 0. Waited for around 10mins to get my turn.


am still in step1. dialing dialing dialing and get busy tone always..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

nowhere said:


> am still in step1. dialing dialing dialing and get busy tone always..


not sure what international code (i prefix with 00) you are using, i just tried now and able to get in. BTW, my phone is enabled with international dialing.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> 5 o Clock Australian (eastern) standard time???
> That's weird.
> 
> (Western time) is still 2 and half hours apart.
> Still weird.



Nope, 10 AM IST -> 3:30 PM EDT. Shouldn't be weird 

The World Clock - Time Zone Converter - India – Andhra Pradesh – Hyderãbãd vs Australia – New South Wales – Sydney,Australia – South Australia – Adelaide,Australia – Western Australia – Perth


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to fill out my Invitation Application...

I have a few doubts which I'm sure many of the senior expats have already faced and got sorted...

In the form it asks for - *Country of residence* - *Usual country of residence*

I am from India, but I have been in UK from sometime now...almost 1 n a half years..

which country goes here ??

and the very next thing asks for my *Residential address* - what goes here ???

my current address?? or address back at home ???

appreciate your help guys...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

stanmarsh said:


> My bad. I got it the wrong way.
> 
> Apologies


No issues my friend.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm trying to fill out my Invitation Application...
> 
> ...


You can just put UK as your usual country of residence and enter your UK address.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can just put UK as your usual country of residence and enter your UK address.


Hey Anne,

How are things moving at your end? Have you received ur FBI Clarence?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hey Anne,
> 
> How are things moving at your end? Have you received ur FBI Clarence?


Hey Spin!
Currently nobody is at our house, but my flatmate will return from his vacation tomorrow, so hopefully he will find the long-awaited letter in the mailbox 
How are things going for you?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hey Spin!
> Currently nobody is at our house, but my flatmate will return from his vacation tomorrow, so hopefully he will find the long-awaited letter in the mailbox
> How are things going for you?


Hopefully it would be there.....

well as for me got the grant last month. So these days planing on the move. Haven't thought about an exact date as of yet though... :confused2:

Good Luck with your application. Hope they will issue you the grant as soon as you submit the docs.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hopefully it would be there.....
> 
> well as for me got the grant last month. So these days planing on the move. Haven't thought about an exact date as of yet though... :confused2:
> 
> Good Luck with your application. Hope they will issue you the grant as soon as you submit the docs.


Thanks!
Have you already decided where you will move? Getting settled can really be a pain, so taking your time and preparing well is prob a good idea.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks!
> Have you already decided where you will move? Getting settled can really be a pain, so taking your time and preparing well is prob a good idea.


Yes I'm planing to go to Melbourne because my uncle lives there. So not much to worry about accommodation vise. But the thing that worries me is leaving a permanent job over here. plus the market for IT is also not so good these days it seems. Will see how it goes...

I will meet you if i happen to come to Sydney...

Cheers....


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yes I'm planing to go to Melbourne because my uncle lives there. So not much to worry about accommodation vise. But the thing that worries me is leaving a permanent job over here. plus the market for IT is also not so good these days it seems. Will see how it goes...
> 
> I will meet you if i happen to come to Sydney...
> 
> Cheers....


Having accommodation is a huge +. Not only because of the hassle of finding something, but also because of the $. Gosh, I still remember my hotel bill until I found a place to stay 
You should def let me know when you come to Sydney. Will do the same if I ever manage to go to Melbourne


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Having accommodation is a huge +. Not only because of the hassle of finding something, but also because of the $. Gosh, I still remember my hotel bill until I found a place to stay
> You should def let me know when you come to Sydney. Will do the same if I ever manage to go to Melbourne


Any heads up how to find accomodation without landing? ..Gumtree is almost useless so far.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Any heads up how to find accomodation without landing? ..Gumtree is almost useless so far.


It's really difficult to find something permanent without being there. On the one hand there are a lot of things you can't really evaluate from abroad (feel of area, condition of house, etc) and on the other hand most letting agents/ landlords won't rent the place out without meeting you (and getting references, proof of income/savings, etc).

I would recommend to take a temp accommodation and start looking at places as soon as you land. If you organize yourself well you can view multiple places a day and hopefully find something relatively quickly. Haha, I remember a day where I had shortlisted 4 flats which were shown in 30min intervals all by the same agent. Quite funny situation... hunting after her in a cab because I didn't have a car 

Also, I found gumtree quite useless, though most postings are private so the requirements are not that strict. I would keep an eye on domain. Many places have frequent public viewings while others require you to schedule a private viewing with the agent.

Finally, I'm really sorry I can't be much of a help regarding temp accommodations. As I mentioned, I stayed at a hotel, though I'm sure you should be able to find a short-term flat. Haven't tried this one, but maybe they can help: Short Stay Apartments | Furnished Apartment Accommodation Rentals Short Term Accommodation


----------



## hiren46 (Jan 6, 2013)

*NSW SS 190 EOI Submission*

Hi Guys,


I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.

In NSW Skill Website it says register on skill select. Does that mean getting the EOI number or submitting the EOI itself??? Its very confusing!

Is it necessary to submit EOI after applying 190 visa or should I wait for application approval form NSW government?


If I submit EOI for 190 visa subclass now, will that be a trouble if I don't receive approval from NSW Govt??

Please advice me, I have lodged application myself and very anxious about it. Also it is impossible to check the application status.

This whole procedure is very hard to understand. If anyone knows about it or has gone through it then please help me. 

Thanks a millions in advance


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> It's really difficult to find something permanent without being there. On the one hand there are a lot of things you can't really evaluate from abroad (feel of area, condition of house, etc) and on the other hand most letting agents/ landlords won't rent the place out without meeting you (and getting references, proof of income/savings, etc).
> 
> I would recommend to take a temp accommodation and start looking at places as soon as you land. If you organize yourself well you can view multiple places a day and hopefully find something relatively quickly. Haha, I remember a day where I had shortlisted 4 flats which were shown in 30min intervals all by the same agent. Quite funny situation... hunting after her in a cab because I didn't have a car
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know what to expect and what to look for.Took heapsize time to make up mind to leave job here and book a ticket...but seems real challenge will be once i get in..Fingers crossed.
Focus shud be on finding temp place to hang initially i guess.Rest will explore.
Goodluck with your application too.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Thanks for letting me know what to expect and what to look for.Took heapsize time to make up mind to leave job here and book a ticket...but seems real challenge will be once i get in..Fingers crossed.
> Focus shud be on finding temp place to hang initially i guess.Rest will explore.
> Goodluck with your application too.


Thanks!
Well, enjoy the ride. Those might just be the stories you will be laughing about in 20 years... "When I moved to Australia..."


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks!
> Well, enjoy the ride. Those might just be the stories you will be laughing about in 20 years... "When I moved to Australia..."


If it turns out to be a great ride....surely will be story later on ))

Cheers


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> You can just put UK as your usual country of residence and enter your UK address.


Thnx for the reply Anne,

Can I change this address after I submit the application once ?? 

I might move my address during the course of my application or otherwise...will that make any difference or cause any trouble ???


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi frndz , how do you upload form 80 ? its the assessment of character or its under Character evidence ? Please suggest ?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

sshenez said:


> Hi frndz , how do you upload form 80 ? its the assessment of character or its under Character evidence ? Please suggest ?


You can upload it under Character Evidence.


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

spin123 said:


> You can upload it under Character Evidence.


Thank you !


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Got an invitation today !!!*

All thanks to the continuous help from everyone... I have got the invitation today...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

aussiehunter said:


> Thnx for the reply Anne,
> 
> Can I change this address after I submit the application once ??
> 
> I might move my address during the course of my application or otherwise...will that make any difference or cause any trouble ???


If you change your address you can use form 929 to notify DIAC.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you change your address you can use form 929 to notify DIAC.


Hi Anne...do we need to upload form 80 if it is requested by CO (I emailed her all requested docs including for 80) but under my and my wife's name its still showing 
(Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)..and status show for character assessment requested...


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Anne...do we need to upload form 80 if it is requested by CO (I emailed her all requested docs including for 80) but under my and my wife's name its still showing
> (Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)..and status show for character assessment requested...


If you've already emailed the documents requested by your CO, you don't need to upload them.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Anne...do we need to upload form 80 if it is requested by CO (I emailed her all requested docs including for 80) but under my and my wife's name its still showing
> (Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)..and status show for character assessment requested...


Email should be sufficient. I uploaded it and it still showed as "complete character assessment" for 2 weeks. It has to be updated manually by the CO, and some COs just don't update the online info. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Meds status*

Friends just now called up DIAC and they only told me that they have received meds for me and my wife but can't much about this the exact status weather my meds are referred or not ?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just now called up DIAC and they only told me that they have received meds for me and my wife but can't much about this the exact status weather my meds are referred or not ?


If it is referred your C/O would inform you.... If not nothing to worry about


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me what the implications are if I apply for a tourist visa (onshore) as my current student visa is expiring and then wait for NSW SS? Will I get a bridging visa when and if I apply for 190 onshore while holding a tourist visa?


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Email should be sufficient. I uploaded it and it still showed as "complete character assessment" for 2 weeks. It has to be updated manually by the CO, and some COs just don't update the online info. Nothing to worry about.


Hi Anne , if uploaded form 80 has some typo and is incomplete ( a column was left ) , shall I be waiting for CO to ask for it or Upload corrected copy again ?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*189 invitation received*

Thanks to all of the people on this forum for the great help provided to us so far, I submitted the EOI and got invited 7th Jan round without going through an agent...!
Thanks again.


----------



## salmantq (Nov 23, 2012)

hiren46 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.
> ...



Please submit your EOI asap, once your application gets approved you will receive an invite automatically . After that you need to lodge visa application . Please read three times each field before submitting any thing just to make sure you don't make any mistake . Good luck and chilax


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, Happy New Year to all....Just logged on to the forum after being on holiday...Congratz to all who got the grants and invitations...I hope to hear from a CO this Jan or by early Feb atleast...Btw, how do CO mails come? One of my friends who applied on Nov 13th have still not heard from a CO...Does the mail include a skillselct or immi word in it? I told him to search his mail box...He probably has missed it...


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*PCC in Sri Lanka*

Hi VVV,

I'm in the process of applying for visa through evisa and I have some questions regarding applying for PCC in Sri Lanka, in the application form, what should I enter for the following fields?

16. Indicate address of the High Commission/Embassy/Consulate to which the certificate should be 
addressed to: 

17. Indicate the address the police clearance certificate should be posted to: 

I guess for 16 it is Australian high commission and for 17 it is my residential address. Am I correct?

Please help...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for visa through evisa and I have some questions regarding applying for PCC in Sri Lanka, in the application form, what should I enter for the following fields?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please see the answers below.

16. The Visa Officer, Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre, Department of Immigration and Citizenship, Adelaide, Australia.

17. Your current residential address

The process takes 2-3 weeks. Hope this helps...Good Luck


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

Please help me with DIAC phone number ??

Still my Application is "In Progress".

Thanks.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

malthe said:


> hi,
> 
> please help me with diac phone number ??
> 
> ...



61 1300 364613


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

malthe said:


> Thank you for the quick reply..


Hi Malthe, When did you apply for the visa? If you could update your signature, it might be very helpful for the others to get an idea on the timelines..Thanks  and good luck with the call


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> 61 1300 364613


Hi,

Greetings to you,

I have applied for 189 on 17 nov waiting for co allocation,
do i have to submit form 80 how do i do that plz help

allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,I have updated the same.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> 61 1300 364613


HI,
can you please share the timings between which we can call?
Also what kind of info do we need to provide while asking for an update on our case? LIke do we need to give our TRN number etc etc??

Also - do we get to speak to CO or the operator can provide us an update on our application??

Please share the info..

IPS~


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

nowhere said:


> I haven't submitted any of my spouse documents as it was erring out with the maximum limit reached message. So i don't think i would get the grant letter without communication from CO.
> 
> But thanks anyways for some positive message


Hi, have you got a CO by now?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Greetings to you,
> 
> ...


no need to fill form 80 in advance as there are some lucky guys as co didn't asked them to fill it..just wait for and if he ask then fill and send him/her this form


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> HI,
> can you please share the timings between which we can call?
> Also what kind of info do we need to provide while asking for an update on our case? LIke do we need to give our TRN number etc etc??
> 
> ...


best time would be morning (i called them early in morning 4:30 am IST still i was in queue for 20 minutes and believe me this is the minimum time i have heard of for waiting)
You would not be able to speak with CO as only operator is going to ans all your questions they will ask you TRN number, Date of Birth, and full candidate names as many included in your visa application)

hope it will help you IPS...


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> no need to fill form 80 in advance as there are some lucky guys as co didn't asked them to fill it..just wait for and if he ask then fill and send him/her this form


Hi,

thank you very much for your reply,

MY docs which i uploaded is still there, no change in the screen it does not say received it still says recommended, bit confused, its been more than 5 weeks as of now no co allocated have any clue when i can expect 

thanks


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you very much for your reply,
> 
> ...


is there any change in the dates the day when you uploaded all the docs or they are also the same..

if dates and status is unchanged then i would suggest you to contact DIAC on given number as this your 6th week and still waiting..give them a call and ask for CO details and status of your application..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> best time would be morning (i called them early in morning 4:30 am IST still i was in queue for 20 minutes and believe me this is the minimum time i have heard of for waiting)
> You would not be able to speak with CO as only operator is going to ans all your questions they will ask you TRN number, Date of Birth, and full candidate names as many included in your visa application)
> 
> hope it will help you IPS...


Thanks buddy.. I will be calling tomorrow morning...

Cheers,
IPS.


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> is there any change in the dates the day when you uploaded all the docs or they are also the same..
> 
> if dates and status is unchanged then i would suggest you to contact DIAC on given number as this your 6th week and still waiting..give them a call and ask for CO details and status of your application..


 YES i do have uploaded o two different days, is that a problem can you give me ur mail id


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> YES i do have uploaded o two different days, is that a problem can you give me ur mail id


no that would not be a problem at all..for my email id see your expatforum inbox...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you very much for your reply,
> 
> ...


Hey, I think you should call DIAC...I have another friend who has applied on Nov 13th and has not gotten a CO yet...So better to call DIAC...Since there are people who have applied after you guys who have got COs.


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

vvv said:


> hey, i think you should call diac...i have another friend who has applied on nov 13th and has not gotten a co yet...so better to call diac...since there are people who have applied after you guys who have got cos.


hi,

check in the thread for 189 and 190 visa waiting for co, there are lot of people like us


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> no that would not be a problem at all..for my email id see your expatforum inbox...


hi,

i dont think i will have inbox or pm serv since im new to this forum


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

showib49 said:


> Hay Guys,
> 
> My Case officer required payslips and form 80 that I attached there on December 20. But after that they email me that we are having some problem on site please send us the documents via email and I made so. after that I didn't get any response from them. Not even my document's status changed there. Should I contact them for confirmation? Or I have to wait?


What is the status next to your documents. Did you apply for your family also ? If so, what is the status next to their documents.


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse. 

Could anyone please advice what needs to be done.

Thanks in advance 
Kamar


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse.
> 
> ...


Hi Kamar,

Welcome to the forum. It happens some times that all the links for the required documents are not up on the website/portal. You are supposed to complete medicals for all the immigrants as well as as "dependent non immigrant" as well. Once the case officer is assigned, he or she will be asking you for the documents and you can mail that then.

regards,
Prasad


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

malthe said:


> What is the status next to your documents. Did you apply for your family also ? If so, what is the status next to their documents.


same status for my docs i email all requested docs to CO on 20 Dec and no response from CO after that..een my docs status says requested... i am planning to wait till this weekend then i will start forcing my agent to send an email to CO to chase on my status my agent is very lazy and she says this is the step we need to have high level of patience ? 

only God or CO know why they don't respond or change status for docs which they already received...


----------



## sshenez (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Frnds havent heard from CO till now its nearly 6 weeks and i realised there are typos in form 80 ... now i want to correct it ., no idea how to get the old one removed ... does anyone know how to go about submitting the corrected form 80 ?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi, have you got a CO by now?


Hi VVV,

nope, not yet ...the pace has really come down in DIAC from what it was before holidays..hoping to get by this week at least...

Thanks for asking..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


TRIM is the name of their database. My best guess.


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

nowhere said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> nope, not yet ...the pace has really come down in DIAC from what it was before holidays..hoping to get by this week at least...
> 
> Thanks for asking..


 Hi,

call diac n check, i did today morning they said that a co has been already allocated and they r working on my file, but i dint receive any mail from the co. so i advice u to do the same( i did bcoz yesterday some of the members asked me to do so)


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> same status for my docs i email all requested docs to CO on 20 Dec and no response from CO after that..een my docs status says requested... i am planning to wait till this weekend then i will start forcing my agent to send an email to CO to chase on my status my agent is very lazy and she says this is the step we need to have high level of patience ?
> 
> only God or CO know why they don't respond or change status for docs which they already received...


HI,

I called diac they confirmed that co has been allocated, thanks for guiding me, can you tell me what all docs did the co request 

allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> HI,
> 
> I called diac they confirmed that co has been allocated, thanks for guiding me, can you tell me what all docs did the co request
> 
> allow me to thank you in advance


HI, Congratz on the CO...You applied in November right? Could you please update your signature for the benefit of the rest of us waiting  So, we can get an idea about the timelines...Thanks a ton in advance :clap2:


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got my Visa grant letter today  It took exact 4 months for the entire process. 

Thank you all. This forum surely has been very helpful!! 

Cheers,
Kavita


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> HI,
> 
> I called diac they confirmed that co has been allocated, thanks for guiding me, can you tell me what all docs did the co request
> 
> allow me to thank you in advance


In case you have not uploaded your documents in advance, CO would ask for all employment letters - payslips, form16,offer letters, wage review letters, EPF slips, bank statements -, Passport size photo, PCC certificate, Medical details, Reference Letter/SDs, Transcripts to be sent via mail to him. 

All the best!


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Visa grant letter today  It took exact 4 months for the entire process.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kavita!!!!
Best of luck for your Australian en-devours.

regards,
Prasad


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Visa grant letter today  It took exact 4 months for the entire process.
> 
> ...


Nice job. Congratulations. Time to party.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Way to go Kavita!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi FOLKS,

Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...

I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2: . I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!

:dance::dance::dance::dance: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2:

RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant "Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"

IPS~


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> nope, not yet ...the pace has really come down in DIAC from what it was before holidays..hoping to get by this week at least...
> 
> Thanks for asking..


Hey, yes as per what BOSSOT said I think u should call DIAC...You must have already gotten a CO


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ IPS on the speedy grant :clap2::clap2::clap2: All the best for the move lane:lane:lane: Keep us posted on the plans


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> In case you have not uploaded your documents in advance, CO would ask for all employment letters - payslips, form16,offer letters, wage review letters, EPF slips, bank statements -, Passport size photo, PCC certificate, Medical details, Reference Letter/SDs, Transcripts to be sent via mail to him.
> 
> All the best!


Congratz Kavita  All the bestlane:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

VVV said:


> CONGRATZ IPS on the speedy grant :clap2::clap2::clap2: All the best for the move lane:lane:lane: Keep us posted on the plans


Thanks Mate and surely i will keep all you posted on the journey ahead..

IPS~


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Congrats IPS for the grand success!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats IPS for the grand success!


Thanks


----------



## BOSSOT (Jan 4, 2013)

vvv said:


> hi, congratz on the co...you applied in november right? Could you please update your signature for the benefit of the rest of us waiting  so, we can get an idea about the timelines...thanks a ton in advance :clap2:



thanks mate waiting to recv conf mail


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello guys, Are you aware of the rule "You should have worked for min 12 months out of previous 24 in the same portfolio"?
I have a gap of 9 months and about to apply for Tester portfolio so m not sure whether to go ahead or not coz if it crosses 12 months, I would not be eligible considering the above mentioned rule.
I inquired with a non-MARA agent and he said that the rule is no more in existence however I have not come across any documentation on web mentioning the rule has been taken away.
Senior expats, any clues?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Omg!!!! [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Congratulation IPS on your success finally you got the reason to celebrate...many many congrates..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

findraj said:


> Omg!!!! [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


Thanks Mate !!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Congratulation IPS on your success finally you got the reason to celebrate...many many congrates..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yes Mate... Finally i got it...

Thanks for ur wishes !!

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

SSP said:


> Hello guys, Are you aware of the rule "You should have worked for min 12 months out of previous 24 in the same portfolio"?
> I have a gap of 9 months and about to apply for Tester portfolio so m not sure whether to go ahead or not coz if it crosses 12 months, I would not be eligible considering the above mentioned rule.
> I inquired with a non-MARA agent and he said that the rule is no more in existence however I have not come across any documentation on web mentioning the rule has been taken away.
> Senior expats, any clues?


HI, I have also heard that that rule does not exist...However, I am not sure...Better to ask DIAC ?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


That is their format of sending emails which are not official. Even when I used to coordinate with the CO, I used to get emails with subject line starting with TRIM & Ending with UNOFFICIAL. So it is okay, it just means its a conversation between both of you and when they send the final letter or official mail, they have different formats.


----------



## prasad_nambiar (Aug 9, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Hi IPS, 
Many congratulations!!!! I know the feeling:clap2:
All the best!!!

regards,
Prasad


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

prasad_nambiar said:


> Hi IPS,
> Many congratulations!!!! I know the feeling:clap2:
> All the best!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy !!

IPS~


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Partner English requirement*

Dear expats,

I'm in the process of applying for 189 and, my partner has not done IELTS. he has completed Diploma level in BCS(British Computer Society). I have a doubt whether the Diploma certificate be enough proof of his English language requirement, or do we need to provide a letter as well? Please help...
Thanks


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

hi guyz. I got my invite on 7th january. i have a few questions.
a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
d) does clicking on apply mean i have to make payment immediately?
thanks for your responses.


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello friends,

I have been reading this forum for a long time and got a lot of help during ASC, IELTS and EOI. I ot an invitation for 189.

I am looking for some info on the list of documents I need to prepare.
My ASC is approx 1 year old and I have switched my company in between.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I got invitation to apply for visa on December 17th. Till this stage I have done by my own without help of any agent. To apply visa, i contacted few agents, but i was not impressed with them. I have decided to do this step by my own. I need your help.. Guys.. please help me with the process... I got 'Apply Visa' button enabled on the EOI screen... so what should i do now?
> 
> What will happen once i click on the button 'Apply Visa'? What documents should i have?
> ...



Hi,
Did u made the application yet and what all documents u have submitted.


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Pcc*

hi,

my spouse's permanent address is different from the address which is in our marriage certificate, because at that time he was temporary(3 weeks) living in that address. Is it required to add this address when applying for the PCC? If it is not there in the PCC, will it be an issue? Please help.... 

Thanks


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

devandroid said:


> hi,
> 
> my spouse's permanent address is different from the address which is in our marriage certificate, because at that time he was temporary(3 weeks) living in that address. Is it required to add this address when applying for the PCC? If it is not there in the PCC, will it be an issue? Please help....
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't matter what address is mentioned in the marriage certificate. You need to add the addresses you have been living for the past 10 years for PCC.


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> That is their format of sending emails which are not official. Even when I used to coordinate with the CO, I used to get emails with subject line starting with TRIM & Ending with UNOFFICIAL. So it is okay, it just means its a conversation between both of you and when they send the final letter or official mail, they have different formats.


Hi Kavita,

First of all, congrats for your grant. I have a small doubt.. Did you see anything like 'BF' next to your documents as I submitted all the docs requested by CO 3 weeks ago and it shows as 'BF' next to my wife's and son's documents but not showing as 'BF' next to my documents. Any idea what that means and how long it will take for the grant from that point ?
Are all the verifications done in your case (Studies, experience, etc..) ?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> It doesn't matter what address is mentioned in the marriage certificate. You need to add the addresses you have been living for the past 10 years for PCC.


Hi spin123, 
Thanks for the quick reply. Then I guess we will have to include it in the PCC form. BTW, do they include all the addresses in the issued PCC?

Thanks a lot...!


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Visa grant letter today  It took exact 4 months for the entire process.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kavita!!!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi spin123,
> Thanks for the quick reply. Then I guess we will have to include it in the PCC form. BTW, do they include all the addresses in the issued PCC?
> 
> Thanks a lot...!


Hi,

Not really sure about that coz I'm living in my current address for last 20 years so i had to mention only one. ideally they will mention all the addresses in the PCC. But i do know that the PCC takes more time to come when you have more than one address.


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not really sure about that coz I'm living in my current address for last 20 years so i had to mention only one. ideally they will mention all the addresses in the PCC. But i do know that the PCC takes more time to come when you have more than one address.


Thanks spin123...
Congratulations to you for the visa grant....


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

vn512 said:


> Hi,
> Did u made the application yet and what all documents u have submitted.


Hi Vinaybs,
I'm on the same boat as you..just 1 step ahead..
I think it's pretty simple and you won't need to spend money on a consultant or agent...if u click on apply now it will start your application...nothing to worry about as you have a lot of time to complete it..
At the end it will ask for the visa fee of 3060 AUD..most of the information is same as provided to ACS...
Good luck,
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Thanks spin123...
> Congratulations to you for the visa grant....


Thanks Machan.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> call diac n check, i did today morning they said that a co has been already allocated and they r working on my file, but i dint receive any mail from the co. so i advice u to do the same( i did bcoz yesterday some of the members asked me to do so)


thanks BOSSOT and VVV,

i don't understand what is happening, everytime i call DIAC, i hear 'all lines are busy'. I just tried now (11PM IST) and still getting the same message  

to check my ISD facility i called my friend in AUS and I get the line :cell:


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi...My spouse has done 4 year B.Tech in metallurgy . In his transcripts its mentioned that the medium of instruction is English . Is the transcript sufficient or do we still need to get a letter from college?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi...My spouse has done 4 year B.Tech in metallurgy . In his transcripts its mentioned that the medium of instruction is English . Is the transcript sufficient or do we still need to get a letter from college?


The language spoken in Australia is English. so therefore, if the case officer (CO) comprehends your transcripts, you are all good. All other documents should also be in English. 

If any of the documents are in a language other than English, they will need a translation. 

Where did he do his Bachelor of Technology in Metallurgy from?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> The language spoken in Australia is English. so therefore, if the case officer (CO) comprehends your transcripts, you are all good. All other documents should also be in English.
> 
> If any of the documents are in a language other than English, they will need a translation.
> 
> Where did he do his Bachelor of Technology in Metallurgy from?


He has done his B.Tech from India itself . His transcripts and Degree are in English so I guess CO can easily read it and mentions that medium of instruction was English. 

I thought this would save the pain and money in either giving IELTS or going back to college to get a letter.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Sktoaustralia said:


> He has done his B.Tech from India itself . His transcripts and Degree are in English so I guess CO can easily read it and mentions that medium of instruction was English.
> 
> I thought this would save the pain and money in either giving IELTS or going back to college to get a letter.


What visa are you planning to go for?


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

burge said:


> hi guyz. I got my invite on 7th january. i have a few questions.
> a) my passport expires 25th june, 2013. should i go ahead and apply for the invite with this passport or i should get a new passport?
> b)is it compulsory to use the tonnes of pages of my bank statement of account (over 8 years) as this will be quite bulky. how about the logistics of scanning and uploading them. will a soft copy of my bank statement from the bank suffice?
> c) my spouse is yet to write her ielts exam. will that cause a delay? as i want to click on the apply button for the eoi invite.
> ...


seniors, please help me out


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi...My spouse has done 4 year B.Tech in metallurgy . In his transcripts its mentioned that the medium of instruction is English . Is the transcript sufficient or do we still need to get a letter from college?


Hi, if the transcript clearly states that all the subjects were taught in English medium, then I dont see the need for u to get a letter. U certainly dont have to spend on IELTS.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Visa grant letter today  It took exact 4 months for the entire process.
> 
> ...


Once more congratulations Kavita :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Btw, my flatmate informed me that my FBI clearance finally arrived. Now it should just be a matter of days that I join your fabulous "grant received" club


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> ...


Many congratulations IPS :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

nowhere said:


> thanks BOSSOT and VVV,
> 
> i don't understand what is happening, everytime i call DIAC, i hear 'all lines are busy'. I just tried now (11PM IST) and still getting the same message
> 
> to check my ISD facility i called my friend in AUS and I get the line :cell:


don't try at 11pm IST..dial it in the morning around 4:30 am IST and i got line the in 20 mins (means i was able to talk to operator after waiting for 20 minutes..rest on your luck).


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> don't try at 11pm IST..dial it in the morning around 4:30 am IST and i got line the in 20 mins (means i was able to talk to operator after waiting for 20 minutes..rest on your luck).


  ..i just tried to verify whether the call reaches at least at that time, but getting a busy tone even at 11PM is unbelievable.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once more congratulations Kavita :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Btw, my flatmate informed me that my FBI clearance finally arrived. Now it should just be a matter of days that I join your fabulous "grant received" club


Congrats. Anne. Finally...


----------



## Riyaz (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guys I am from Perth. I am new to forum and I got my State sponcership yesterday ) I just married here in aus and my wife had applied Protection visa bcz her visa was expired before our marrige and now she is on Bridging visa. My question is how can I include her in my 190 visa application ? Does she has to stay onshore or she has to go back to India ?


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once more congratulations Kavita :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Btw, my flatmate informed me that my FBI clearance finally arrived. Now it should just be a matter of days that I join your fabulous "grant received" club


Great, wish you will hear and let us know the good news soon.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

nowhere said:


> ..i just tried to verify whether the call reaches at least at that time, but getting a busy tone even at 11PM is unbelievable.


if you try calling then at 11 pm IST then it would be 4:30 am in Australia...Operator is available mon-fri between 9:30 am to 4:30 pm Australia time.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

devandroid said:


> Hi spin123,
> Thanks for the quick reply. Then I guess we will have to include it in the PCC form. BTW, do they include all the addresses in the issued PCC?
> 
> Thanks a lot...!


HI....They only include your current address in the final PCC  and mention that you have been cleared of any criminal records for the past 10 years...It's a National Police Clearance...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once more congratulations Kavita :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Btw, my flatmate informed me that my FBI clearance finally arrived. Now it should just be a matter of days that I join your fabulous "grant received" club


Congratz Anne....Hope to hear the good news soon...:clap2::clap2::clap2: Thanks for all the help/advice you have provided through this forum...Please don't leave it


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> HI....They only include your current address in the final PCC  and mention that you have been cleared of any criminal records for the past 10 years...It's a National Police Clearance...


Thanks a lot VVV....! 
wish you all the best & hope u get the grant soon...!


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi IPS,

First of all, congrats for your grant. I have a small doubt.. Did you see anything like 'BF' next to your documents as I submitted all the docs requested by CO 3 weeks ago and it shows as 'BF' next to my wife's and son's documents but not showing as 'BF' next to my documents. Any idea what that means and how long it will take for the grant from that point ?
Are all the verifications done in your case (Studies, experience, etc..) ? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guyz,

I am new to this forum, I have lodged my evisa on 18th Dec 2012 and have done Meds and PCC of myself, wife and Medical of my daugther, the link of organize your medicals have removed from all three of us does that means I have assigned a CO? Also there is a link below my document required list of 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' i.e. Form 80. Do I have to submit Form 80 before CO assigned?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> First of all, congrats for your grant. I have a small doubt.. Did you see anything like 'BF' next to your documents as I submitted all the docs requested by CO 3 weeks ago and it shows as 'BF' next to my wife's and son's documents but not showing as 'BF' next to my documents. Any idea what that means and how long it will take for the grant from that point ?
> Are all the verifications done in your case (Studies, experience, etc..) ?
> ...


Seems like BF means something positive- something like brought forward, as per from what I have read in forum!


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

suyou nperm said:


> Seems like BF means something positive- something like brought forward, as per from what I have read in forum!


Did anyone who got the grant got the same status before grant ?
Strange thing is, it is not there next to my documents. Only there next to my family docs


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

my medicals were finalized on 21st december. and I have provided all the requested documents on the same day. Still there is no update from CO after that. I've mailed CO requesting stats, but no response
Has anyone else had faced such delay after the finalization of the medicals.
Any idea why it is taking so much time for the visa grant?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello All,
Finally got my PCC yesterday after a lot of pain.
Update is that the PSK in Pune has stopped taking PCC aplications for applicants having existing passport address other than from Maharashtra.
I would rather say that is something good that they have done otherwise people have to go through a lot of harassment.


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> He has done his B.Tech from India itself . His transcripts and Degree are in English so I guess CO can easily read it and mentions that medium of instruction was English.
> 
> I thought this would save the pain and money in either giving IELTS or going back to college to get a letter.


I too provided transcripts which says medium of instruction is english (for my wife)
I hope it works. There is no response from CO after that, will let you know


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have lodged my evisa on 18th Dec 2012 and have done Meds and PCC of myself, wife and Medical of my daugther, the link of organize your medicals have removed from all three of us does that means I have assigned a CO? Also there is a link below my document required list of 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' i.e. Form 80. Do I have to submit Form 80 before CO assigned?


that confirms that your medicals were uploaded by the panel doctor where you took medicals. But cant determine whether CO is assigned

You Can keep form 80 ready, and provide it when CO is assigned


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi friends,

sorry for the long absence, was on holidays. I have submitted the required documents on 28th november and received an email from CO on 9th december saying your case is under process. 
Now its one month that i didn't hear anything, what do suggest, shall send her email asking for status or just wait....

thanks in advance

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Once more congratulations Kavita :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Btw, my flatmate informed me that my FBI clearance finally arrived. Now it should just be a matter of days that I join your fabulous "grant received" club


That's great news Anne, I am sure you will receive the Golden Mail very soon.

Good luck


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

mja123 said:


> that confirms that your medicals were uploaded by the panel doctor where you took medicals. But cant determine whether CO is assigned
> 
> You Can keep form 80 ready, and provide it when CO is assigned


Thanks for the helpful answer


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


Not really... when meds get finalized, status will change to received


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

mja123 said:


> my medicals were finalized on 21st december. and I have provided all the requested documents on the same day. Still there is no update from CO after that. I've mailed CO requesting stats, but no response
> Has anyone else had faced such delay after the finalization of the medicals.
> Any idea why it is taking so much time for the visa grant?


Anyone?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Anyone?


Call DIAC on this number - 00-61-1300-364613 around 4.30 to 4.45 AM IST.

As the operator about all ur queries.. Ask in detail.. Keep in mind waiting time can be from 10 to 30 mins before you actually talk to the operator.

Have Fun :ranger:

IPS~


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

mja123 said:


> my medicals were finalized on 21st december. and I have provided all the requested documents on the same day. Still there is no update from CO after that. I've mailed CO requesting stats, but no response
> Has anyone else had faced such delay after the finalization of the medicals.
> Any idea why it is taking so much time for the visa grant?


Hi mja,

How do we know that the medicals are finalised ? I have all the documents in 'received' status including the medicals. Does that mean my medicals are finalised too. My status for all docs are in received status from 20 days. But no reply from the CO yet. Probably he is on holiday..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

malthe said:


> Hi mja,
> 
> How do we know that the medicals are finalised ? I have all the documents in 'received' status including the medicals. Does that mean my medicals are finalised too. My status for all docs are in received status from 20 days. But no reply from the CO yet. Probably he is on holiday..


CO specified in his mail that my medicals were finalized...and it is in received status


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

mja123 said:


> CO specified in his mail that my medicals were finalized...and it is in received status


Mine is almost similar case to you, no response from CO for nearly 4 weeks now.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday. 

Best Of luck for people who are waiting for the CO allocation.

Cheers,


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


That's good news... CO is now waiting for your medicals to get finalized . Since he has not asked for any other documents, you will receive grant as soon as it gets finalized


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...

I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Fantastic news, this gives hope to some of us who applied in late DEC! Wish you the best!



Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys I need help. In my passport my name is written as "Daud Mohammad Jamilur Rahman". But in all other documents like my experience certificate, educational documents the name is written as "Daud Md. Jamilur Rahman". So basically there is no change in my name, just in my passport it is "Mohammad" which is known shortly as "Md.". So in passport full version of Mohammad is used but in other docs the short form is used. Now while applying to eVisa, I found the option that says "Do you have any other name ?". I am confused what to select "Yes" or "No". Should I select "Yes" then what will be the reason ?

Can anyone pls. suggest ?


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys 

Can anybody tell that can there be any problem in medical of a person who is doing smoking for the past 15 years.

Regards


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anybody tell that can there be any problem in medical of a person who is doing smoking for the past 15 years.
> 
> Regards


Each cigarette you smoke reduces an average of 3 minutes of your life.... other than that I don't think it should be a problem


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Each cigarette you smoke reduces an average of 3 minutes of your life.... other than that I don't think it should be a problem


Thnx dear.

Anybody here in this forum who is a smoker and got medical, please share your outcomes .


Regards


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

noninoni777 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can anybody tell that can there be any problem in medical of a person who is doing smoking for the past 15 years.
> 
> Regards


Haha, I was also anxious prior to the meds because of my smoking (also around 15 years now), but it's no problem at all. No worries!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Guys I need help. In my passport my name is written as "Daud Mohammad Jamilur Rahman". But in all other documents like my experience certificate, educational documents the name is written as "Daud Md. Jamilur Rahman". So basically there is no change in my name, just in my passport it is "Mohammad" which is known shortly as "Md.". So in passport full version of Mohammad is used but in other docs the short form is used. Now while applying to eVisa, I found the option that says "Do you have any other name ?". I am confused what to select "Yes" or "No". Should I select "Yes" then what will be the reason ?
> 
> Can anyone pls. suggest ?


That's no problem at all. My name also varies across different documents (in some I'm Anne, in others I'm Christina) but I didn't experience any difficulties.


----------



## noninoni777 (Nov 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I was also anxious prior to the meds because of my smoking (also around 15 years now), but it's no problem at all. No worries!


Thnx dear. Now I am a bit relieved. Anybody else want to share their experience......!

Regards


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


Great news mate!! pack your stuff )))


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Called DIAC today, was informed CO was already allocated. Adelaide Team2 Jamie..

I emailed her all the remaining documents which i weren't able to upload in site.

Hoping to hear back soon.


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


Congrats rkumar1. Great news. I too have sent the requested docs to CO on 19 Dec but no response till now. Can you share your team and CO initials please ? How did you get the grant in the evening time which is night in Australia ?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Called DIAC today, was informed CO was already allocated. Adelaide Team2 Jamie..
> 
> I emailed her all the remaining documents which i weren't able to upload in site.
> 
> Hoping to hear back soon.


btw, i dont see any post with a CO name Jamie, has anyone else got same CO?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

nowhere said:


> btw, i dont see any post with a CO name Jamie, has anyone else got same CO?


Congrats man.. May be she's a new joinee


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. May be she's a new joinee


thanks..

and no,that shouldn't be the case, i don't want to wait until she learns the process


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> Guys I need help. In my passport my name is written as "Daud Mohammad Jamilur Rahman". But in all other documents like my experience certificate, educational documents the name is written as "Daud Md. Jamilur Rahman". So basically there is no change in my name, just in my passport it is "Mohammad" which is known shortly as "Md.". So in passport full version of Mohammad is used but in other docs the short form is used. Now while applying to eVisa, I found the option that says "Do you have any other name ?". I am confused what to select "Yes" or "No". Should I select "Yes" then what will be the reason ?
> 
> Can anyone pls. suggest ?


I have had a similar situation with my names..So this is what I did (hopefully its correct  ).I selected Yes and stated in the reason as "shortened form for xxxx name". For example some of my employment/tax documents had only the first name and the last name...So I mentioned it as other names, and said "shortened form for full name". Similarly, when there were different spellings, I mentioned it as "different spellings"...I had two such instances....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, asking on behalf of a friend of mine.. He applied on Nov 13th and has not heard anything from a CO...He has tried to call DIAC several times but had waited on hold for about 1 hour (this is from Sri Lanka)....So, he wants to know if there is an email address that he could mail them on...There is one under the 'contact us part' on the immi website? Is that it? Please share if you have an email address...Thanks a lot!


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> I have had a similar situation with my names..So this is what I did (hopefully its correct  ).I selected Yes and stated in the reason as "shortened form for xxxx name". For example some of my employment/tax documents had only the first name and the last name...So I mentioned it as other names, and said "shortened form for full name". Similarly, when there were different spellings, I mentioned it as "different spellings"...I had two such instances....


Hi VVV,
Thnx a lot! Was really puzzled wht to do ? Now u give me a walk through...In my case some of the documents have the short form for "Mohammad". So I will explain it like as u did..thnx buddy..


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


congrats dude.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congrats mate. Good luck for the future......


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congrats, enjoy the moment.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Arpitwaj said:


> Great news mate!! pack your stuff )))



Thanks Arpit...i have to start working on it as my visa says 1st entry for me and my wife would before 12th Oct 2013.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum



Congratulation Mja123..good luck..


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine is also same situation.All docs are in Received state from 4 weeks.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congrats....Asking out of curiousity, I see you had applied and gotten a CO somewhere in November. Any particular reason the grant took some time?


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have filled all the 17 steps in online Visa application and the last step is to make the payment. Still I didn't find any option to upload my documents. What will be the next sequential steps if I make payment ?
My EOI invitation says I need to lodge visa application before 08-Mar. Does that mean I need to only pay the fee before 08-Mar or finished uploading all the docs by 08-Mar ?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

zamil525 said:


> I have filled all the 17 steps in online Visa application and the last step is to make the payment. Still I didn't find any option to upload my documents. What will be the next sequential steps if I make payment ?
> My EOI invitation says I need to lodge visa application before 08-Mar. Does that mean I need to only pay the fee before 08-Mar or finished uploading all the docs by 08-Mar ?


That exactly means you have to make the payment before 8th March....and upload documents section will be enabled once you make the payment and get a TRN. So just reiew your application 2-3 times and then make the payment.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a way to find out whether CO has been allocated or not ??
I lodged my application on 27th Dec and its just been 2 weeks now.


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

you will receive an email from CO, or check your application status, some docs will change status from requested to received.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

kitty12 said:


> you will receive an email from CO, or check your application status, some docs will change status from requested to received.


Hey Kitty currently all my docs are in *Required/Recommended *status.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congratulations Mate !!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

that means no CO yet. CO allocation time is 5 weeks, so just be patient!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


Congratulations mate !!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


Hope for the best mate....i'm sure you will receive the magical email soon now


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


congratz kumar... when is ur move?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got there Grants !!

:clap2::clap2:

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks Arpit...i have to start working on it as my visa says 1st entry for me and my wife would before 12th Oct 2013.


For me, I can enter till Nov. I am moving there march 2- nd week.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

RR said:


> congratz kumar... when is ur move?


most likely in April..


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi friends 

To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport) 
where we need to go
they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


Stamping is no more needed. Still if you want to get it stamped call the *VFS *australia office in India (New Delhi - Nehru Place.. i m from delhi so i know office in this state... rest u can google for *VFS *office near ur state), they will get the passports stamped.

Rs 4500 per passport
Time taken - 20 Days.

You will get passport after 20 days once submitted.

My Suggestion - Its waste of money and time. Copy of Grant Letter is all what you need. 

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> Stamping is no more needed. Still if you want to get it stamped call the *VFS *australia office in India (New Delhi - Nehru Place.. i m from delhi so i know office in this state... rest u can google for *VFS *office near ur state), they will get the passports stamped.
> 
> Rs 4500 per passport
> Time taken - 20 Days.
> ...


Are you sure IPS that not having the visa stamp on our passport would not be a problem while leaving from India. I am going to take my flight Delhi only..am not sure they accept grant letter or not as people on Delhi airport are nuts..


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> That's no problem at all. My name also varies across different documents (in some I'm Anne, in others I'm Christina) but I didn't experience any difficulties.


Relieved then..Still I mentioned in the "other name section" of the application that in some places shorten form of my name is used..


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Vinaybs,
> I'm on the same boat as you..just 1 step ahead..
> I think it's pretty simple and you won't need to spend money on a consultant or agent...if u click on apply now it will start your application...nothing to worry about as you have a lot of time to complete it..
> At the end it will ask for the visa fee of 3060 AUD..most of the information is same as provided to ACS...
> ...


Thanks for reply..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Are you sure IPS that not having the visa stamp on our passport would not be a problem while leaving from India. I am going to take my flight Delhi only..am not sure they accept grant letter or not as people on Delhi airport are nuts..


Indian airports are good with eVisa.
Best is to call airline you are travelling with and confirm that they see your visa online.
This is what people have done before travelling and there was no prob.
gud luck!


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Congrats....Asking out of curiousity, I see you had applied and gotten a CO somewhere in November. Any particular reason the grant took some time?


Yes u r right... but my medicals were finalized on Dec 21... may be due to holiday season I assume there was some delay....


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Are you sure IPS that not having the visa stamp on our passport would not be a problem while leaving from India. I am going to take my flight Delhi only..am not sure they accept grant letter or not as people on Delhi airport are nuts..


There is no need of visa stamp... please GI through this URL http://www.india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/vmol1.html


----------



## mja123 (Oct 22, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Congratulations Mate !!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


Thanks to all...wish you all receive your grants soon...


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Everybody... my acs is more than one year old, that time my exp was 7 yrs and acs also mentioned 7 years.... but now on 7th jan i received invitation because of the point gained by exp of 8 year. my question is will the same acs will work while applyin visa...
another query... I am etting married in feb, can I include my wife also in the application..


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Cannot complete visa application for 189*

Hi all,

I have been trying to submit my visa application for 189, but a blank page is loaded when I click the submit button after filling all the credit card information.... 
Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ALL,

I am also hope to apply NSW sponsorship under Software engineer(261313) category . My total point is 55. Sponsorship will give other 5 marks. BUT I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS. 

I KNOW THEIR WEBSITE IS SAYING I CAN APPLY sponsorship with IELTS 6.
*IT DOESN'T MEAN i am getting Sponsorship*.

i know that i can apply with these IETLS result.

1. what is the POSSIBILITY of getting nomination from NSW with this IELTS 6 result ?

2. will they give extra consideration for people who have higher IELTS ? 

pls help me.. i so appreciate your comments on this..

thanks,
rgds,
Sanje


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.

All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

nazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.
> 
> All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


Have you tried clicking on the "required" link next to form 80 to see what you get?


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

nowhere said:


> btw, i dont see any post with a CO name Jamie, has anyone else got same CO?


Friends,

Australian government has sent me an official invitation to come and live in their country  hehehe.. yes, got the Grant letter today.

I sent my spouse documents on Friday only and today woke up to experience the surprise. I was not asked for form80 even.

i love my CO Jamie 

i am very grateful to one and all in this forum,a big :clap2:!!!! 

Wish everyone a speedy and smooth process...

- Prashanth.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Have you tried clicking on the "required" link next to form 80 to see what you get?


I applied throw agent, that's why I dont have password. Just thinking that do I have to contact agent to tell about this situation?


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All,

An urgent help needed !!
While filling the eHealth form, by mistake, I've filled up the date as 30 Sep 2011 instead of 30 Sep 2012 in the Countries u've lived field
I had also submitted the form and then realized my mistake. I tried cancelling the form so that I can fill it again but it was of no use.
Can anybody tell me how can I go and change the date in the form as it'll be the wrong info

Thanks in advance,
Neha

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting||Meds=?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An urgent help needed !!
> While filling the eHealth form, by mistake, I've filled up the date as 30 Sep 2011 instead of 30 Sep 2011 in the Countries u've lived field
> ...


 Both of your dates are same 30 Sep 2011 in your post above


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Friends,
> 
> Australian government has sent me an official invitation to come and live in their country  hehehe.. yes, got the Grant letter today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations man, from nowhere to Australia now  Cheeers...!


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Congratulations man, from nowhere to Australia now  Cheeers...!



hahahaha.. thnx buddy...


----------



## jaiswal.neha (Nov 29, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Both of your dates are same 30 Sep 2011 in your post above


Sorry for the typo.... instead of 30 Sep 2012 I mentioned 30 Sep 2011.

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting||Meds=?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Priority for IELTS mark*



nowhere said:


> Friends,
> 
> Australian government has sent me an official invitation to come and live in their country  hehehe.. yes, got the Grant letter today.
> 
> ...



HI Nowhere ,

pls respond to my question. i am so confuse with some clarification.

Is there any Priority for people who got IELTS higher mark THAN low marks ?
ex : Person A : IELTS = 6 each band
Person B : IELTS = 7 each band
Is Person B getting any higher priorities due to ELTS higher mark ?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sanje said:


> HI Nowhere ,
> 
> pls respond to my question. i am so confuse with some clarification.
> 
> ...


No no; Its all automatic I guess. Its basically point system, and priorities are based on point system and also your date and time of last modification of your EOI.

Dont worry much about IELTS. But its good to have a minimum score of 7 in all sections.

Cheers


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Friends,
> 
> Australian government has sent me an official invitation to come and live in their country  hehehe.. yes, got the Grant letter today.
> 
> ...



Congratulation on your grant....party time..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Sanje said:


> HI Nowhere ,
> 
> pls respond to my question. i am so confuse with some clarification.
> 
> ...


no sanje, ielts band does not make difference in priority processing, but the 10 points you get for band7 will certainly put you ahead in getting the invitation, since the invitations are point based and higher points with a high demand skill gives you more prospect.

please check the below link for priority timelines..

http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

i guess the factors include,

1.type of visa subclass
2.state sponsorship (if 190)
3.points scored
4.date of final application.
5.and of course skill demand ( believe so) 

good luck...


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Congratulation on your grant....party time..:clap2::clap2:


thanks a lot rkumar..sure it is..:cheer2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have a question please help to advise - 

Situation - I got my Permanent Visa 190. Now i would be moving to adelaide. The IT/Software job market is next to BLANK/NILL in Adelaide.

Q1. Once i reach Adelaide, can i move to other state NSW/VIC? If i dont get a job in IT sector?? (Keeping in Mind i got to stay 2 years in SA as per 190 visa)

If Yes - Please answer Q's below 
Else - I am screwed :faint2:

Q2. How to appeal for state change? I mean what kind of documentation would be needed to make an appeal or application??
Q3. To Who and where should i make this appeal??
Q3. Is there a time limit which i need to satisfy and then i can make this appeal??

FYI - Few of my friends went on temporary visa like the 489 etc, they did not found the job and went to Immigration Department in Adelaide to appeal. The dept told them - "*We can allow you to move to any state BUT then after ur visa expieres we would not GRANT a PR, so please make a choice"*. So my friends decide to stick to SA. 

So in my case its PR already so wanted to know what can be done.

Please all the seniors and other members, if you know anything about this or have any kind of personal experiences please do share. I would be waiting for a reply.

Many Thanks
IPS~


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

mja123 said:


> Hurrray... finally the wait is over...I got my grant just now...
> Thanks to all those helped me in this forum


Congrats dear. Good luck for the future......


----------



## Srg (Nov 14, 2012)

nowhere said:


> Friends,
> 
> Australian government has sent me an official invitation to come and live in their country  hehehe.. yes, got the Grant letter today.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Good luck for the future......


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

nowhere said:


> no sanje, ielts band does not make difference in priority processing, but the 10 points you get for band7 will certainly put you ahead in getting the invitation, since the invitations are point based and higher points with a high demand skill gives you more prospect.
> 
> please check the below link for priority timelines..
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy. This was really helpful


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

any 489 (relative sponsor) guy who applied in Dec and got CO allocated ??


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question please help to advise -
> 
> ...


The primary requirement of the 190 visa is to live in a state where the state sponsors you. So if Southern Australia is the state that sponsored you, you got to stay in that state for 2 years. 
Keep on looking for the jobs.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> The primary requirement of the 190 visa is to live in a state where the state sponsors you. So if Southern Australia is the state that sponsored you, you got to stay in that state for 2 years.
> Keep on looking for the jobs.


Thanks, i think then i got no other options !!

IPS~


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

IPS said:


> Thanks, i think then i got no other options !!
> 
> IPS~


When did you come to SA?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> When did you come to SA?


Not Yet, I would be there in a few months hopefully ! So wanted to check my options.

IPS~


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a question please help to advise -
> 
> ...


Hello IPS,


I would say, that restriction to stay in particular state is only a moral obligation. You can work in other states as well. However when you would apply for citizenship or RRV visa, this can create problem. You might be rejected/Delayed RRV VISA or Citizenship

I would recommend you to work for 2 years in the state only coz it would not be fair on part of the state sponsoring you. lets not think of breaking a rule even before landing in australia... Just my advice..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Hello IPS,
> 
> 
> I would say, that restriction to stay in particular state is only a moral obligation. You can work in other states as well. However when you would apply for citizenship or RRV visa, this can create problem. You might be rejected/Delayed RRV VISA or Citizenship
> ...


Personally speaking, i would want to be in Adelaide not only for 2 years but for much more longer... But its just i am looking at my options.. And i agree to your point Strongly... it is a matter of 2 years.. Got to fight it out...

Thanks timus17, I appriciate your advise !!

BTW - how long have u been in OZ?? Whats ur occupation code?? and Which state u went to?? Please share if u r comfortable.

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## permutation (Nov 18, 2012)

Why would the SA state sponsor IT if there is no need for such professionals? Is the market there really so dead?!


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

permutation said:


> Why would the SA state sponsor IT if there is no need for such professionals? Is the market there really so dead?!


What i can say is that a lot of vision and future economic growth goes into a country's decision to invite people to immigrate from other countries.. Specially people from India who are most talented into IT sector.. have lots of problem finding a job.. Also there is shortage of people with such skills so Govt invites people from other nations to join the work force..

Rest i am not sure of what goes behind the scene.. But yes market for IT is very slow in SA.

IPS~


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

IPS said:


> What i can say is that a lot of vision and future economic growth goes into a country's decision to invite people to immigrate from other countries.. Specially people from India who are most talented into IT sector.. have lots of problem finding a job.. Also there is shortage of people with such skills so Govt invites people from other nations to join the work force..
> 
> Rest i am not sure of what goes behind the scene.. But yes market for IT is very slow in SA.
> 
> IPS~



why dont u apply for 189, if u already knew.

i guess this is also a option


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey ips... I am not in oz... Still waiting for my 189 grant.... I know all this coz earlier i was thinking to lodge 190 so i enquired about these doubts with in this forum onky


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,
My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.
Sajid


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi All,
> My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.
> Sajid



perhaps bcos of GST 10%?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, I have uploaded everything possible except for Form 80...Could you please share a link of the latest Form 80 with me, so that I can fill it and keep (and send if the CO asks)...Thanks again! Also, what do you suggest? To front-upload or wait for CO...Two of my friends were not requested for Form 80?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, I have uploaded everything possible except for Form 80...Could you please share a link of the latest Form 80 with me, so that I can fill it and keep (and send if the CO asks)...Thanks again! Also, what do you suggest? To front-upload or wait for CO...Two of my friends were not requested for Form 80?


Really upto u. I would pre-fill and keep it ready to be sent, if needed.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Really upto u. I would pre-fill and keep it ready to be sent, if needed.


Thanks for all ur help Ghostride


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Thanks for all ur help Ghostride


Anytime mate.


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

How to know about medicals status.
Could you please share the mail id of 'health strategies'.

Thanks.


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I am just curious , is there anyone here ,who lodged document on Dec 2012 , has got an email from CO asking for medical and PCC ?

Mimi


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi friends,

I just got invitation and don't know what to do next. I did apply EOI by myself and don't know what need to be done once got invitation from immigration. 

Can anyone please help me.

Thanks in advance.

Rawbin


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All,


Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?

Which one should I go for ?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

IPS said:


> What i can say is that a lot of vision and future economic growth goes into a country's decision to invite people to immigrate from other countries.. Specially people from India who are most talented into IT sector.. have lots of problem finding a job.. Also there is shortage of people with such skills so Govt invites people from other nations to join the work force..
> 
> Rest i am not sure of what goes behind the scene.. But yes market for IT is very slow in SA.
> 
> IPS~


And how long have you tried job hunting again?
Google patience and perseverance.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, I have uploaded everything possible except for Form 80...Could you please share a link of the latest Form 80 with me, so that I can fill it and keep (and send if the CO asks)...Thanks again! Also, what do you suggest? To front-upload or wait for CO...Two of my friends were not requested for Form 80?


www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just curious , is there anyone here ,who lodged document on Dec 2012 , has got an email from CO asking for medical and PCC ?
> 
> Mimi


Yeah, there have been a few lodged on 3rd december, and being assigned a CO (although this has been informed by an operator on helpline, rather than a CO email). There is a dedicated thread for the dec applicants, awaiting CO


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> What i can say is that a lot of vision and future economic growth goes into a country's decision to invite people to immigrate from other countries.. Specially people from India who are most talented into IT sector.. have lots of problem finding a job.. Also there is shortage of people with such skills so Govt invites people from other nations to join the work force..
> 
> Rest i am not sure of what goes behind the scene.. But yes market for IT is very slow in SA.
> 
> IPS~


Hey IPS i am also a Software Tester and i do ETL testing. WHat do you think are the job options in SA though I got nominated by VIC......any thoughts over the opportunities in Melbourne ?? 
When are you planning to move ??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, Sorry if someone else has asked/answered this question before...But, I have a question regarding Form 80 Question 4: "Did you use the passport/travel doc at Question 1 to enter Australia"? I have not entered Australia before..but if I say No - it asks another question saying Write the number of the doc you used to enter Australia? So, should I say YES to question 4 or leave it blank?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


Many thanks superm


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Yeah, there have been a few lodged on 3rd december, and being assigned a CO (although this has been informed by an operator on helpline, rather than a CO email). There is a dedicated thread for the dec applicants, awaiting CO


Thank you for your reply. I want to clarify about your statement "This has been informed by an operator on helpline " . Does it mean we will get a call from CO asking for docs ??


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Thank you for your reply. I want to clarify about your statement "This has been informed by an operator on helpline " . Does it mean we will get a call from CO asking for docs ??


No, one of the forumites called the 1300 number and the operator responded that all 3rd Dec applicants have been allocated to CO & they would contact after initial assesment. Just to confirm, all this has been posted on the other thread and am only paraphrasing.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Thank you for your reply. I want to clarify about your statement "This has been informed by an operator on helpline " . Does it mean we will get a call from CO asking for docs ??


Not sure about a call...usually COs e-mail requesting for docs...If you have uploaded most of the docs then the mail might take some time as they will do the initial assessments and perhaps even give you the grant straight away...If not the CO will mail you and request for the documents he/she requires.


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Need a suggestion. My Medicals were finalized in Dec 17 and i had sent form 80 on 10th December as requested by CO. Still waiting for outcome. Should i contact CO regarding my status? Although my CO never responds to my emails. 

Someone pls suggest

thanks


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hay Guys,

CO requested payslips and form 80 on Dec 16 and I uploaded these on Dec 20. After that no response from CO. Even no status is updated for my uploaded documents. Should I mail to CO for confirmation?

Team 4 is allocated to me


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need a suggestion. My Medicals were finalized in Dec 17 and i had sent form 80 on 10th December as requested by CO. Still waiting for outcome. Should i contact CO regarding my status? Although my CO never responds to my emails.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could wait for a couple of weeks and then contact the CO...but my guess is that you will get the grant before that


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, Sorry if someone else has asked/answered this question before...But, I have a question regarding Form 80 Question 4: "Did you use the passport/travel doc at Question 1 to enter Australia"? I have not entered Australia before..but if I say No - it asks another question saying Write the number of the doc you used to enter Australia? So, should I say YES to question 4 or leave it blank?


Check on the check box (Passport in Question 1) and in select YES in question 4


----------



## lahori_Dude (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, Sorry if someone else has asked/answered this question before...But, I have a question regarding Form 80 Question 4: "Did you use the passport/travel doc at Question 1 to enter Australia"? I have not entered Australia before..but if I say No - it asks another question saying Write the number of the doc you used to enter Australia? So, should I say YES to question 4 or leave it blank?


See Q3. If you are not currently in Australia you should leave Q4 blank.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

You still haven't received your US PCC?? 

I received my US FBI Document 2 weeks back, remember i went to a local police station and gave me finger prints on scanner


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> PCC (AU, CH, DE, US): 01-11, 06-11, 15-11, *?*.


You still haven't received your US PCC?? 

I received my US FBI Document 2 weeks back, remember i went to a local police station and gave me finger prints on scanner


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think, Skillselect is facing some technical issue. You will get the link very soon and also, they will send personalized email provided with link. Wait for two days.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


Congrates on Med finalization

what time did call them, only 6-7 min wait?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Anne and rkumar for the help on Form 80!


----------



## RUKN (Nov 28, 2012)

Has any one assigned a CO having initials KD from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## asahni (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I got my EOI invite on 17th December and paid the PR fees the same day.I uploaded all the documents except International PCC and AFP CLEARANCE. 
I have not received any email from case officer too but today I received message from skill soft saying my EOI has been suspended???

I am in India on vacations atm and dont really know what has happened....Any help or suggestion will be appreciated


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, another Question....In Question 47 where we have to include all employment including gaps.....I have finished one job in October 2006 and started the next in November 2006. The question only asks for the month and year. However, I finished the first job in early October and took a three-week break before November 1st (next job)...Should I have to explain this...Since there is no gap in terms of month and year?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> You still haven't received your US PCC??
> 
> I received my US FBI Document 2 weeks back, remember i went to a local police station and gave me finger prints on scanner


I'm still waiting for my flatmate to forward the PCC to me. It arrived some time during the holidays (Dec 25 - Jan 7)


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

asahni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my EOI invite on 17th December and paid the PR fees the same day.I uploaded all the documents except International PCC and AFP CLEARANCE.
> I have not received any email from case officer too but today I received message from skill soft saying my EOI has been suspended???
> ...


You are not alone. Even mine got suspended today however if you notice in your EOI status its changed from invited to lodged. I guess its either a technical glitch or could be that a CO is going to be assigned quickly. This is however a guess and from what i read on some forum...

All the best!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VVV said:


> Guys, another Question....In Question 47 where we have to include all employment including gaps.....I have finished one job in October 2006 and started the next in November 2006. The question only asks for the month and year. However, I finished the first job in early October and took a three-week break before November 1st (next job)...Should I have to explain this...Since there is no gap in terms of month and year?


No need to explain the "gap".


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I'm still waiting for my flatmate to forward the PCC to me. It arrived some time during the holidays (Dec 25 - Jan 7)


Forward as in scan and mail or by post?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

pishu said:


> You are not alone. Even mine got suspended today however if you notice in your EOI status its changed from invited to lodged. I guess its either a technical glitch or could be that a CO is going to be assigned quickly. This is however a guess and from what i read on some forum...
> 
> All the best!


It's not a technical glitch. This is the way it was supposed to work. Finally DIAC fixed the mistake so that people who lodged a visa application won't receive another invitation 2 months later. This is really a good thing. Now the cut-off date should progress normal again... the next round should look much better than the past 3/4 rounds.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Forward as in scan and mail or by post?


Scan & email. He was on vacation and immediately started working upon returning. Guess he is quite busy, though I must admit I'm becoming impatient. Anyways... soon!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Scan & email. He was on vacation and immediately started working upon returning. Guess he is quite busy, though I must admit I'm becoming impatient. Anyways... soon!


Haha! Hope he can find some time to do that...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Haha! Hope he can find some time to do that...


Thanks! Hope so too


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> No need to explain the "gap".


Thanks Anne...Yeah, that's what I was thinking...Since, it's just three weeks and the form only asks for the Month and Year...The CO has the exact dates of the jobs in my application...Did your flatmate scan and send the PCC? Hope all is going on fine with you...Thanks for all ur help!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates on Med finalization
> 
> what time did call them, only 6-7 min wait?


8:30 am indian time


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

*Confusion: Scanned copies or Certified copies*

hi 

According to the document checklist at http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf it is required to *certify* the documents to be attached to the visa application. 
But in the following page Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration, it is mentioned that _"Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour."_

Has anyone been granted Visa who has uploaded scanned color copies of documents like passport payslips, bank statements and employment contracts/offer letters? is it ok if I upload scanned color copies of my docs instead of certified copies? 

Thanks all


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

devandroid said:


> hi
> 
> According to the document checklist at http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf it is required to *certify* the documents to be attached to the visa application.
> But in the following page Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration, it is mentioned that _"Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour."_
> ...


Yes, scanned coloured copies are fine...There have been several people who has done that and got their visas.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
*"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it fine if I upload the Form 80 for me and Form 1221 for my spouse before getting CO assigned ??


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
> *"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
> Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


No it doesn't mean CO is assigned


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

RUKN said:


> Has any one assigned a CO having initials KD from Team 33 Brisbane.


Congratulations on CO allocation, when did you apply?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

I got the same message . You get it because your EOI expired and perhaps didnt change to submitted status yet you have lodged visa. So i guess the system corrects it and acknowledges your not to be invited again. Well at least that is what I think! I think we have like 2-3 more weeks to go before CO is assigned . 


subhadipbose said:


> My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
> *"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
> Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Shixmo said:


> I got the same message . You get it because your EOI expired and perhaps didnt change to submitted status yet you have lodged visa. So i guess the system corrects it and acknowledges your not to be invited again. Well at least that is what I think! I think we have like 2-3 more weeks to go before CO is assigned .


agreed


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys,
Anyone here with CO initials AM from TEAM33 BRISBANE....


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Anyone here with CO initials AM from TEAM33 BRISBANE....


Me me me.... Why what's up?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> Me me me.... Why what's up?


Ok kidding. But what's up? What did you want to say?


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

just to know their individual status..
Nothing surprising or confusing or worrying 

Haven't heard from my CO since 2 months. thats y


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, could you please advice on this - In my application account "attachments provided" list I can see all the docs I uploaded. However, in that top list where the "required" stuatus appears, I can see only some...For example, I have uploaded four sets of docs for payslips (which show under the attachments list), but in the "requred" list they only show one line saying "Overseas exp - payslips"...Similar with all others.. say Academic certificates...I have provided about 4 docs...but in the required list it says "Academic evidence - certificates only once". Is it coz all the four docs carry the same name/category? Can the CO see all the attachments under the attachment list? I just hope they can...I don't mind about the others, but in my skills assessment, I uploaded two for qualifications assessment and employment assessment (both are there in the attachment list and uploaded under the same category), but in that required list it shows skills assessment and one line...I really want the CO to see that I have done an employment assessment...I hope they can see everything?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Originally Posted by kark 
I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
Also I can see my medicals and PCC in the description as BF..any idea wht does it mean?
__________________
ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kark said:


> Originally Posted by kark
> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> Also I can see my medicals and PCC in the description as BF..any idea wht does it mean?
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


BF is a good thing; means your medicals & PCC are cleared. Sometimes the COs can't access all docs and may request them again. Just email them to the CO.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

kark said:


> Originally Posted by kark
> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> Also I can see my medicals and PCC in the description as BF..any idea wht does it mean?
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


thats normal no need to worry, you need to mail those documents to your CO, as your CO might have not received them through the system portal.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> BF is a good thing; means your medicals & PCC are cleared. Sometimes the COs can't access all docs and may request them again. Just email them to the CO.


Thanks AnneChristina...I got a mail from CO asking the below docs..
passport,PCC, Language requirements for spouse and birth certificate and marriage certificate, 

I have mailed all these...for my Spouse English language I have submitted the Graduation certificate and Letter from the college that she studied stating that the medium of instruction is english..will this be enough or should she still under go IELTS?


----------



## asifhort (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there anybody who gone through VETASSESS assessment????


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

kark said:


> Originally Posted by kark
> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> Also I can see my medicals and PCC in the description as BF..any idea wht does it mean?
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


I guess BF means 'brought forward' which means 'cleared'. Looks like your grant is so close from now. I too got the BF status for my family but not showing for my documents since 1 month. I am waiting for the BF status for my docs.


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

My application status changed from In Progress to Application Received... What does that mean? I have not assigned a CO yet, is that I have been assigned a CO?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> My application status changed from In Progress to Application Received... What does that mean? I have not assigned a CO yet, is that I have been assigned a CO?


Wow, I really hope so  That'll be great news


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

malthe said:


> I guess BF means 'brought forward' which means 'cleared'. Looks like your grant is so close from now. I too got the BF status for my family but not showing for my documents since 1 month. I am waiting for the BF status for my docs.


hoping for the grant soon but when I check now I cant see any docs that I had uploaded...any clue?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Lodged visa application yesterday and applied for Indian PCC. PCC for India would be available on 21.01 and thereafter will go for Kuwait PCC and Meds.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> My application status changed from In Progress to Application Received... What does that mean? I have not assigned a CO yet, is that I have been assigned a CO?


today I got a mail from my CO and now I can seem my status to Application received..dont know what it means...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Lodged visa application yesterday and applied for Indian PCC. PCC for India would be available on 21.01 and thereafter will go for Kuwait PCC and Meds.


So you'll apply for Kuwait PCC on 22nd?


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

in couple of hours my application status changed from In progress to Application received to again In Progress.. what does that mean please can anyone tell me I am getting confused


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

kark said:


> hoping for the grant soon but when I check now I cant see any docs that I had uploaded...any clue?


This symptom is for the applications which are granted!!!
Seems you have got the grant.
Have you checked your mail thoroughly?
Otherwise you are going to get a grant very soon.:clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> So you'll apply for Kuwait PCC on 22nd?


nah. have planned so on 21.01 itself. before that have to get a letter from the AU consulate here.
problem is everybody requires original passport. so AU consulate visit, PCC Kuwait and meds lined up for 21.01


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all,

Today i hv just done medical check up in one of jakarta hospital...The scenario is like this: yesterday i click on "health link" via TRN login, and i found out a lot of hospital list there, i chose one of them and gave it a call to enroll.Today i went there , bring my passport and two photos, ..actually i didnt fill out any forms(is this a mistake ?) They asked me about any reference letter that i bring from ausi immigration.i said i dont...aftrr that, they did xray, blood,eyes,urine test..
The problem came up when they checked my TRN and couldnt open it.So they hv to email ausiee first.and it may take a week or so to get a reply,afterwards they will send the result straight away. Anyone hv experienced such a thing?


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

I think the system is behaving weired or is there any system maintenance going on??? Now my application status is again changed to Application Received and all my documents listed has gone and attached document button is disabled. I am now getting tensed  plz can anyone tell me its just because a system weird behavior or probably system maintenance...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i hv just done medical check up in one of jakarta hospital...The scenario is like this: yesterday i click on "health link" via TRN login, and i found out a lot of hospital list there, i chose one of them and gave it a call to enroll.Today i went there , bring my passport and two photos, ..actually i didnt fill out any forms(is this a mistake ?) They asked me about any reference letter that i bring from ausi immigration.i said i dont...aftrr that, they did xray, blood,eyes,urine test..
> The problem came up when they checked my TRN and couldnt open it.So they hv to email ausiee first.and it may take a week or so to get a reply,afterwards they will send the result straight away. Anyone hv experienced such a thing?


to my understanding, Forms 26 and 160 are to be taken while going for meds. I am not quite sure if without these forms, our application a.k.a. TRN's would be traceable.
I will be doing so next week. So would be able to provide more updates then.


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> in couple of hours my application status changed from In progress to Application received to again In Progress.. what does that mean please can anyone tell me I am getting confused


Hey same thing happened with me. i filed visa on 25th Dec gt ack the very same day from then onwards waiting... today my applicaiton status changedd from in progress to applications received then again to in progress....


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mani2k said:


> I think the system is behaving weired or is there any system maintenance going on??? Now my application status is again changed to Application Received and all my documents listed has gone and attached document button is disabled. I am now getting tensed  plz can anyone tell me its just because a system weird behavior or probably system maintenance...


yes, there is some technical faults. Each time I login, I see different things. Sometimes status changed from "in progress" to "application recieved". sometimes, all uploaded documents disappeared, sometimes attach documents tab is deactivated. Don't worry, its a usual problem.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hey same thing happened with me. i filed visa on 25th Dec gt ack the very same day from then onwards waiting... today my applicaiton status changedd from in progress to applications received then again to in progress....


should not be anything more than a glitch. similar instances had been reported earlier. just play a patient game and things would be fine. Any aberrations or gaps would always be informed to you by the CO.


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

parul kaushik said:


> Hey same thing happened with me. i filed visa on 25th Dec gt ack the very same day from then onwards waiting... today my applicaiton status changedd from in progress to applications received then again to in progress....


I think its just a system glitch


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> to my understanding, Forms 26 and 160 are to be taken while going for meds. I am not quite sure if without these forms, our application a.k.a. TRN's would be traceable.
> I will be doing so next week. So would be able to provide more updates then.


Thanks for your reply..How do i get those forms ? pls advise


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i hv just done medical check up in one of jakarta hospital...The scenario is like this: yesterday i click on "health link" via TRN login, and i found out a lot of hospital list there, i chose one of them and gave it a call to enroll.Today i went there , bring my passport and two photos, ..actually i didnt fill out any forms(is this a mistake ?) They asked me about any reference letter that i bring from ausi immigration.i said i dont...aftrr that, they did xray, blood,eyes,urine test..
> The problem came up when they checked my TRN and couldnt open it.So they hv to email ausiee first.and it may take a week or so to get a reply,afterwards they will send the result straight away. Anyone hv experienced such a thing?


yes, it happened with us too ... its been over a week and still no result ...
our extension was till 15 jan, we underwent medicals on 09 jan... and still no update in the system. I m worried now


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Thanks for your reply..How do i get those forms ? pls advise


once the visa application was saved, meds were arranged using the online portal.
so the forms are made available with the TRN printed on them. This is what I know. Don't know the exact steps in detail as my agent handled it and provided me with the forms.
However, you can check this link Electronic Health Processing


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> once the visa application was saved, meds were arranged using the online portal.
> so the forms are made available with the TRN printed on them. This is what I know. Don't know the exact steps in detail as my agent handled it and provided me with the forms.
> However, you can check this link Electronic Health Processing


Hmm i didnt click on the hospital that i chose ..on the contrary, i called it and,made an appointment..ok..i will check it out.thanks so much ...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

The following links are enabled for me and my spouse just now tough I had uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today in the morning itself.

Myself :
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
[This directs to download and fill Form 80]

Spouse :
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf 
[This directs to download and fill Form 1221]

*Any idea what this is about ???*I am confused because i had uploaded both the forms today in the morning itself but still these links are enabled .....none of the other document statuses have changed at all.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

HI All.

I assessed as Mechanical Engineer from Engineers Australia & Filled by EOI for 190 on 15th Dec & for Visa 189 on 15th Jan 2013....
Any Idea when i will get the Invitation for 189 Visa & have 60 points 

Please suggest how much time it will take to get the Invitation for 189.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All

Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......

I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....



IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


----------



## Sriv (Nov 15, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> ...


Congratulations Kark!! that was a quick response from CO


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> ...


Many congratulations kark. Great news! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> ...


That is so awesome!!!!!! Many Congratulations Kark, that was super quick... :clap2::clap2::clap2: 

Good luck for your future journey. Would you mind sharing the date that you actually applied for 189 ?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> ...




Congrats. Could you please share which team and CO initials?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

HI All.

I assessed as Mechanical Engineer from Engineers Australia & Filled by EOI for 190 on 15th Dec & for Visa 189 on 15th Jan 2013....
Any Idea when i will get the Invitation for 189 Visa & have 60 points 

Please suggest how much time it will take to get the Invitation for 189.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:lane:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:lane:



Congrates SK.............:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

HI All.

I assessed as Mechanical Engineer from Engineers Australia & Filled by EOI for 190 on 15th Dec & for Visa 189 on 15th Jan 2013....
Any Idea when i will get the Invitation for 189 Visa & have 60 points 

Please suggest how much time it will take to get the Invitation for 189.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:lane:


Party time bro, congrats :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> HI All.
> 
> I assessed as Mechanical Engineer from Engineers Australia & Filled by EOI for 190 on 15th Dec & for Visa 189 on 15th Jan 2013....
> Any Idea when i will get the Invitation for 189 Visa & have 60 points
> ...


Most probably in the next round. That will be on first Monday of Feb. 
Best of luck..


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Most probably in the next round. That will be on first Monday of Feb.
> Best of luck..


Thanks Superm.......


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> That is so awesome!!!!!! Many Congratulations Kark, that was super quick... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Good luck for your future journey. Would you mind sharing the date that you actually applied for 189 ?


EOI submitted was on 7th July and Lodged E visa on 23rd Nov..The entire process end to end took about 10 Months....


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!

May you of you get your grants soon!!

I wud like to share my experience on US FBI Clearance.

it generally takes 6-8 weeks for the results but I got mine in a month inspite of christmas nd new year...

Pls. specify US address for delivery if u have any.
also do add a covering letter requesting them to process it fast and do write the same thing in brief on the envelope too..I read this in other forums and feel that has worked for me...
they issued exactly on the same day as mentioned in the covering letter.
below are the details.

-EOI applied 7th july
-Invitation received 1st sep
-Visa filed- 28th Oct
- CO allocated - 25 Nov
- Grant 18 Jan

Best of luck to all!

Cheers!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!! After all ur patience paid off! Good luck for the rest of ur journey.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz to all members with grants    All the best


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congrats man.. When did you submit your fbi pcc?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:lane:


Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
.
.
.


You all know how that one goes... Happy to share I finally joined the club


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Congratulations Anne, a long wait!! But worth it in the end...

Dont forget to poke your roomie for delaying the scan!!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations Anne, a long wait!! But worth it in the end...
> 
> Dont forget to poke your roomie for delaying the scan!!


Haha, thanks! 
Apparently he didn't get my first email where I asked him to scan it and send it to me. He did it immediately after my second email though. Anyways, just happy everything worked out!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yh, It did and glad you made it sooner or later...

You have been helpful throughout, thank you and good luck...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Yiiipppppieeeeeeee youoooooohooooooooooo !!!!!

Party party party !!!!!

Congratulations Anne....finally you are there


----------



## gauravchugh (Jun 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. When did you submit your fbi pcc?


I submited in on 5th dec and got it on 3 jan


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Congrats a ton Anne!!! Finally ur wait is over.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


hey.. FINALLYYY!!! :clap2::clap2:
Many Congrats !!! 

Its a day of GRANTS - COs made many applicant's Friday  Now you can party on weekend 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Here you go !!!! Big congrats !!


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congrats Gaurav !! Welcome aboard ))


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

CONGRATZ ANNE      (Sorry, I cannot locate the emoticons...they seem to have disappeared...I want to add so many here!) All the very best...Thanks so much for all the help you have provided in this forum!!!! Cheers!


----------



## ashishtripat (Dec 17, 2012)

*I am ready With followinfg document help me checking list of docs and filling acs*

Hi ,
I am ready With followinfg documents. Please help me with the check list of docs .
1.Passport 
2. Salary Slip ,Bank Statement,Form-16 of all companies
3 Experience letter from oraganizations With reference letter of three employee from previous company and 1 from current company .
Statutary Declaration for current comapny .
4.Business Cards of referenced emplyees
5. 10th ,12 ,Degree marksheets+Transcripts , and any other certificates 
6. Organizational chart of current and previous oraganization for showing position in the oraganization hierarchy
7. Dont have Birth Certificate so showing Leaving certificate of the college 

Let me know if anything left out in the list .


Will i have to lodge ACS first or any other thing else?
Under what section for 189, is it for acs *Skills (general application) 450 $ * ??

Please help me to get through it .


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !! All the best for your journey ahead.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Oh nice way of putting up your excitement  no doubt every letter you asked has been replied with glee by the CO. 
Congratulations for the grant letter and all the best for the journey ahead. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ashishtripat said:


> Hi ,
> I am ready With followinfg documents. Please help me with the check list of docs .
> 1.Passport
> 2. Salary Slip ,Bank Statement,Form-16 of all companies
> ...


Add your resume to this list. And I hope your job ref letters and stat. Declaration mention all the employment attributes sought by the ACS. I would also suggest to add previous tax file return copies. And hope you have certified all copies. 

And the amount for application that you specified is the correct one.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Many congratulation on on your grant Gaurav...cheers...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.

I have to live 2 years in adelaide as per my visa. Is it possible if i can work from home in Adelaide for Sydney?? Like consulting business. And i can get the company offer me a job in Adelaide?? And would this have any impact on my rule of living in adelaide and working in adelaide. As i would be working for Sydney..

Please suggest if this kind of consulting is possible as i dont want to miss this offer.

Eagerly Waiting for some feedback..

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Many many congratulation on your grant Anne...long waiting time 4 u..but cheers..party time for weekend...


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.
> 
> ...


Hi IPS...Yes it is quite possible that you can work this way..and if your company can offer you a job in Adelaide then it would be great..and i sure this would not impact your Sponsorship at all as you are going to pay taxes in Adelaide...Lets wait for some feeds from others as well... 

Congrates and i hope you will grab this good opportunity...


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.
> 
> ...


Congrats IPS.. yes you can do this... Would you mind sharing your job code or profession?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Congrats IPS.. yes you can do this... Would you mind sharing your job code or profession?


Thanks for the advise i will proceed with the company on simillar terms.. Lets see how it goes..

My details are in my Sign 

BTW - I am into Software testing...

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.
> 
> ...


 That would be fine because you would likely be self employed so are still living & working 
In Adelaide


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

_shel said:


> That would be fine because you would likely be self employed so are still living & working
> In Adelaide


Thanks for this reply... I will act accordingly...

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks for the advise i will proceed with the company on simillar terms.. Lets see how it goes..
> 
> My details are in my Sign
> 
> ...


U work in a very lucrative industry...


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> U work in a very lucrative industry...


Thanks.. i removed the details myself... As i dont want to give a wrong impression that i am talking too much of what i do (like Meeya Mithuu haha) ... But before i edited, u viewed it.. lolzz  I agree to ur statement... My friends are taking $800 to 1000 per day.... 

Which Sector do u work into??

IPS~


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks.. i removed the details myself... As i dont want to give a wrong impression that i am talking too much of what i do (like Meeya Mithuu haha) ... But before i edited, u viewed it.. lolzz  I agree to ur statement... My friends are taking $800 to 1000 per day....
> 
> Which Sector do u work into??
> 
> IPS~


Hey IPS even i'm in 261314 job code....can you please drop me a message stating what kind of testing you do and the kind of jobs available in the market there...i got nominated by VIC. I will be looking forward to your reply....Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations AnneChristina, gauravchugh, Sktoaustralia !!!!!!


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks.. i removed the details myself... As i dont want to give a wrong impression that i am talking too much of what i do (like Meeya Mithuu haha) ... But before i edited, u viewed it.. lolzz  I agree to ur statement... My friends are taking $800 to 1000 per day....
> 
> Which Sector do u work into??
> 
> IPS~


I am again into IT.... But not into Financial market...

I am into Cloud Computing Data Centers... Don't know how good this would fetch in Australia..


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I am again into IT.... But not into Financial market...
> 
> I am into Cloud Computing Data Centers... Don't know how good this would fetch in Australia..


I want to go to Sales down the line once i have 10 years of exp in the industry i am into currently... as i know Sales BDM in my sector can Fetch you something like *$230k Annually* :spit::spit: And i am not joking u can find such jobs right now on SEEK..

Gosh dont know when i will get this chance... Just Praying i am ready to start at a junior position also lolzz 

BTW - Cloud is the next big thing.. Worlds knows it... u can stick to it...

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.

My 189 Case/Visa application milestones are stated as under:

ACS RCVD	31 August 2012

IELTS 7
Points 65

EOI APP 01/09/2012
INVITE 01/10/2012	
189 LODGED	07/10/2012

ACK 08/10/2012	
DOCs Request	07/11/2012
DOCS Sent	19/11/2012
DOCS Ack.	04/12/2012

Meds/PCC	??


The last email that i received from CO regarding receipt of my documents (via email) was on 04/12/12, the message suggested me not to take any steps on PCC or medical as yet. 
So, I have been waiting for further instructions/response from CO to go ahead with Medical & PCC.

I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries:
(I am originally from Pakistan and working in UAE)

1- I had submitted required documents on 19th Nov 2012 for which I received acknowledgement on 4th Dec 2012.
However, the "Application Document Status" on the website has not yet updated from "required" to "received". This is also the case with overall "Application status", which has not been updated to "In Progress".
Do I need to worry about that or not? (as we are relying on email conversations more now, due to some issues with website lately)

2-	I have observed while reading the threads here that few guys have taken the Meds/PCC before they were suggested by their CO.. I didnt go for my meds and PCC as the CO (in last email) suggested to wait till they further advise to take Meds/PCC. But since its been sometime waiting now, I am considering to perform the medical/pcc requirements. Kindly suggest?

3-	What are the steps to be taken for taking Medical exams? (Forms, tests etc.)

4-	Is there a reference on any website that mentions these medical related details/medical test location etc.?



Thanks in advance,
Sunny


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey IPS even i'm in 261314 job code....can you please drop me a message stating what kind of testing you do and the kind of jobs available in the market there...i got nominated by VIC. I will be looking forward to your reply....Thanks in advance !!!


Same with me friend , let me know too what kind of testing gives that much of money i am into mobile application testing and QTP .


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

IPS said:


> Thanks.. i removed the details myself... As i dont want to give a wrong impression that i am talking too much of what i do (like Meeya Mithuu haha) ... But before i edited, u viewed it.. lolzz  I agree to ur statement... My friends are taking $800 to 1000 per day....
> 
> Which Sector do u work into??
> 
> IPS~


Same with me friend , let me know too what kind of testing gives that much of money i am into mobile application testing and QTP .


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Wow, I am very happy to hear that Anne Christina  Finally you got it all set  The guider, helping and positive mind of our great community  

Many congratulations !!!  God bless you. Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

gauravchugh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today!! I would like to thank all the members of this forum for the support and help extended!! Thanks a ton!
> 
> ...


Congratulations man


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations buddy!! lol you are very excited, happy for you!  Cheers


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Many Many congratulations Anne, perfect timing as well, as you can party on the weekend:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks a lot for helping everyone out here.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.
> ...


I think you should follow your CO's advice. Coz, if there is any external check to take place, it will take too long to process, which we have noticed mostly for the applicants from Pakistan.

You will see a link in your eVisa application naming:
"Organize you health requirement/assessment"
Just click the link and follow the instructions, you have to answer some basic questions regarding health, and you will also given options to select medical center which are available in current country of resident.
Best of luck.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.
> 
> ...


Hey man.. I too am in testing field - currently manual - trying to learn QTP myself!
Few questions - 

1. Where did you find this job while sitting offshore? Please share experience!

2. What sort of testing are your involved in?

3. How many year of experience you have?

Best of luck with your job offer - and when do you plan to reach Oz ?


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi guys, I need ur advice regarding contacting CO. I had applied on 4 dec nd CO assigned on 15 dec. I had front loaded PCC as well as medicals. I hadn't got any communication from CO after assignment. Now should I ask her for status of application through mail? Or give her some more time to assess the application. Please advice me...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

GauravS said:


> Hi guys, I need ur advice regarding contacting CO. I had applied on 4 dec nd CO assigned on 15 dec. I had front loaded PCC as well as medicals. I hadn't got any communication from CO after assignment. Now should I ask her for status of application through mail? Or give her some more time to assess the application. Please advice me...


Firstly how did you come to know that the CO got assigned? Did u call DIAC or did the CO email you?

Ideally, I would suggest to wait out till next wednesday, you might get the grant directly if all the docs are uploaded. I can understand you anxiousness, so if you want you should rather call up the DIAC and ask for further information. Coz if you email the CO then they might not reply (as we have already seen in some cases) and this would increase your anxiety.


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Firstly how did you come to know that the CO got assigned? Did u call DIAC or did the CO email you?
> 
> Ideally, I would suggest to wait out till next wednesday, you might get the grant directly if all the docs are uploaded. I can understand you anxiousness, so if you want you should rather call up the DIAC and ask for further information. Coz if you email the CO then they might not reply (as we have already seen in some cases) and this would increase your anxiety.


Thanks ghostride for ur quick response. I came to know abt CO frm my agent. Really this waiting game is driving me insane from start of the process. Anyways that's part of process. All is well if end's well


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

*189 and 190 visa is direct PR?*

*could you please advise the 189 or 190 visa is it a direct PR?*

*if it is a direct PR, can i apply the Australia master degree as a domestic student rate?*

appreciate and thanks the expert who granted the 189 or 190 visa to answer my question


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Hey big congratulations !!! and same pinch too  . when are you planning to move?


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi i have applied for 189 on 25 dec . and uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals.i have added my parents and sibling as non migrating dependent family members which i think i did a mistake because they are not living with me and in system now its showing to submit pcc and medicals for them as well.this is a problem
How can i remove them from my application?
I received acknowledgment for application already but no CO assigned till now


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hey big congratulations !!! and same pinch too  . when are you planning to move?


Haha, yeah, feels good, huh?! 
I am currently studying in Sydney, though I'm spending my summer vacation in Germany. So luckily the big move is already over. Now it's time to start looking for a job 
Where and when are you planning to move?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Hi Anne,

Just noticed that you got your grant yesterday.

Congratulations Madam :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

I remember how you used to give us your predictions when Skillselect started off initially. Most importantly i remember how you predicted that 60 pointers will start getting invites from 15th October round onwards. To tell you the truth I never thought that prediction would come true. Glad it did came true coz i was one of the very first 60 pointers to get an invitation.

Many thanks for the help and advice you have provided to this forum.

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Just noticed that you got your grant yesterday.
> 
> ...


Haha, I remember those days when my excel sheet still worked... And the skepticism from everyone, incl. my family when I told them that I was sure I would receive an invitation in the next round. But to be honest, I wasn't too sure about my predictions neither 
I actually updated the sheet last week to allow for the new invitation dates, but because of the bug that re-invited old EoIs it was impossible to predict the dates. But now that DIAC has fixed that problem it should be possible to make more accurate predictions again in a round or two.
Anyways, many thanks and hope to keep in touch on this great forum


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I remember those days when my excel sheet still worked... And the skepticism from everyone, incl. my family when I told them that I was sure I would receive an invitation in the next round. But to be honest, I wasn't too sure about my predictions neither
> I actually updated the sheet last week to allow for the new invitation dates, but because of the bug that re-invited old EoIs it was impossible to predict the dates. But now that DIAC has fixed that problem it should be possible to make more accurate predictions again in a round or two.
> Anyways, many thanks and hope to keep in touch on this great forum


Congrats Anne christina.. !! I'm also doing the long wait for the last PCC and hope to get the grant soon..


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*IELTS 6 and Totol Point 55 without SS in Software engineer*

i have total points 55 without state sponsorship. MY IELTS is 6 and hope to apply under Software engineer category in NSW.

pls tell if you know any one who got SS appoved / VISA Grant with above scenario
? ( IELTS : 6, POINT 55 WITHOUT SS,SOFTWARE ENGINEER )


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv recently joined this forum and observe tht u guys have been doing a great job in helping others.
> I would appreciate if someone can provide some input on the mentioned queries.
> ...



Hi Sunny,

I am going through the same situation I have submitted all documents requested by CO on 27/11/12 and after sending two emails and phone calls CO acknowledged the receipt of documents . I guess there is an external check for Candidates from high risk countries. CO mentioned only one thing that "your application is under standard processing and checking and we appreciate your patience in this regard". she did not ask for Medicals even.
I currently hold 475 visa issued on 1/8/12 and I also mentioned this to CO.

For medicals if you have a link under the applicants names just follow it.

Dubai London Clinic (Dubai) is conducting medicals in U.A.E you can call them and fix an appointment.

Best Regards and Good Luck

Bhura


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, yeah, feels good, huh?!
> I am currently studying in Sydney, though I'm spending my summer vacation in Germany. So luckily the big move is already over. Now it's time to start looking for a job
> Where and when are you planning to move?


I am in India right now !!! We haven't planned our move yet but my husband might move first ...I will join him as soon as my job is worked out too.....or I will move first if mine gets worked out before him !!!! :juggle:


----------



## computer153 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need help, I got invitation through skill select for class 189 and filled all the required field in the website, but it did not ask me to upload any documents, I was asked to pay and submit the application. I am not sure if this is normal when we apply visa or there is something wrong or I missed a page to upload documents ( I have gone through the pages few times, but cannot find any area to upload documents). Please note I have not paid yet, just want to make sure, I have not done anything wrong, please advise...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

computer153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help, I got invitation through skill select for class 189 and filled all the required field in the website, but it did not ask me to upload any documents, I was asked to pay and submit the application. I am not sure if this is normal when we apply visa or there is something wrong or I missed a page to upload documents ( I have gone through the pages few times, but cannot find any area to upload documents). Please note I have not paid yet, just want to make sure, I have not done anything wrong, please advise...


Yes that is perfectly normal. You'll go through pages of form filling, and finally end up to a page where it would ask you to pay. Once you pay, you will get a TRN number (which you should make a note of and your password). 

Once all this process is completed, you'll need to login through this page : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login in order to upload your docs and process it further. Good luck with the application.


----------



## computer153 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, but I have already got a TRN and filled in details after i got TRN, do I get a new TRN after i pay $3060, the visa fee. The page ask me to pay $3060 visa fee, and not documents upload page. Sorry to trouble you but please clear my confusion.....


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

computer153 said:


> Thanks, but I have already got a TRN and filled in details after i got TRN, do I get a new TRN after i pay $3060, the visa fee. The page ask me to pay $3060 visa fee, and not documents upload page. Sorry to trouble you but please clear my confusion.....


hi, may i know when are you going to pay for AUD3,060? it is which step start of lodge & ack or PR granted will just need to pay hmm... I am just worrying, if PR do not grant we also need to pay to the immigration, then sounds like...


----------



## computer153 (Dec 21, 2012)

TanKianWee said:


> hi, may i know when are you going to pay for AUD3,060? it is which step start of lodge & ack or PR granted will just need to pay hmm... I am just worrying, if PR do not grant we also need to pay to the immigration, then sounds like...


We have to pay after the we get invitation through skill select and before we lodge the visa. Yes we pay before we get PR, if your application in unsuccessful you loose money or you can ask them for a review but you will not get money back...


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

computer153 said:


> We have to pay after the we get invitation through skill select and before we lodge the visa. Yes we pay before we get PR, if your application in unsuccessful you loose money or you can ask them for a review but you will not get money back...


sounds scarely if unsuccessful the AUD3,060 will be gone... thinking once get into this stage how high chance will be successful


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

computer153 said:


> Thanks, but I have already got a TRN and filled in details after i got TRN, do I get a new TRN after i pay $3060, the visa fee. The page ask me to pay $3060 visa fee, and not documents upload page. Sorry to trouble you but please clear my confusion.....


you can only upload all documents after payment..


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

bhura said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> I am going through the same situation I have submitted all documents requested by CO on 27/11/12 and after sending two emails and phone calls CO acknowledged the receipt of documents . I guess there is an external check for Candidates from high risk countries. CO mentioned only one thing that "your application is under standard processing and checking and we appreciate your patience in this regard". she did not ask for Medicals even.
> I currently hold 475 visa issued on 1/8/12 and I also mentioned this to CO.
> ...



Thanks for the update bro. Kindly keep us updated on the progress. I work in Abu Dhabi as well, maybe we can get in touch someday.

regards,
Sunny


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

computer153 said:


> Thanks, but I have already got a TRN and filled in details after i got TRN, do I get a new TRN after i pay $3060, the visa fee. The page ask me to pay $3060 visa fee, and not documents upload page. Sorry to trouble you but please clear my confusion.....


Pardon me for my misjudgement. No you don't get a different TRN after payment. Once your TRN is generated it stays with you all the while till you get your Grant. 

You can carry on with your application, pay the fees and once all is done, you'll be able to login to the evisa portal and find that there's a section to upload the documents as attachments.


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently received an invitation to apply for visa 190 by SA. I am now in process of applying for the visa. May I know how I need to provide the evidence of my claims? Do I need to upload them on a web server or just need to wait for the case officer to be assigned first?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sriv (Nov 15, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, I remember those days when my excel sheet still worked... And the skepticism from everyone, incl. my family when I told them that I was sure I would receive an invitation in the next round. But to be honest, I wasn't too sure about my predictions neither
> I actually updated the sheet last week to allow for the new invitation dates, but because of the bug that re-invited old EoIs it was impossible to predict the dates. But now that DIAC has fixed that problem it should be possible to make more accurate predictions again in a round or two.
> Anyways, many thanks and hope to keep in touch on this great forum


Hi Anne 

Congratulations for your grant
I have a question whether the tax payment which is not yet due to ATO can be an outstanding debt? Please I will really appreciate if you could reply me
Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

DEAR FOLKS,

Thank you so much for ur lovely PM's :humble: Lot of people have asked similar question so i would be answering them all in here.

BUT BUT BUT - I do not have an offer in had yet , i am in talks with a company in Sydney to arrange Work From Home kind of thing. Not sure if this works or not, nothing is final yet. Once i get the offer i will surely share other info like what asked in interview etc etc etc...

Answer to everyone's Questions - 

1. I am using SEEK for finding jobs.
2. I took out a sample resume from south Australian gov website. Link is given below. Its a brilliant web site. has tons of info for people like us who are starting a new life. Hope others find it useful too.. Please use this to make ur resumes.
3. I am into manual testing, no automation at all. 
4. I am into BFSI - Capital Markets Domain.
5. Experience - 7 years.
6. I work for a Top Tier Investment Bank.
7. I plan to move to oz in a few months time. I am not moving right now..
8. Company approached me in India itself. I don't want to disclose company name (No Offenses Please).

LINK - Tags - Government of South Australia

I hope all ur questions have been answered.

Cheers 
IPS


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

joes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some information form you guys, I need to get my Indian PCC done from VFS Sydney, Can anyone help me regarding how many docs i need to submit ?
> 
> ...


Hi Joes, What did you finally do with the PCC submission? How many forms did you submit

thanks
topazz


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

topazz2511 said:


> Hi Joes, What did you finally do with the PCC submission? How many forms did you submit
> 
> thanks
> topazz


Unless you want t go there everyday, here's a simple procedure to follow.

1. Fill those forms online and submit online
2. Pay the required fees and fees for the return envelope that will be posted to your address
3. Print receipt and submitted forms on the website
4. Get a few photocopies of your passport and head off to the Sydney office
5. Please reach there before 3:00 pm and get a token as soon as you're there

They will take your passport there, do the PCC in about 2-3 days and send you the passport with the clearance certificate in the express post enveloped that you paid for.

Please be very polite and make them feel important, to the Indian staff there, or expect delays.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Unless you want t go there everyday, here's a simple procedure to follow.
> 
> 1. Fill those forms online and submit online
> 2. Pay the required fees and fees for the return envelope that will be posted to your address
> ...


Are you trying to get to something by asking to be polite to Indian staff or expect delays? 

I personally think these are guys are doing an excellent job and do provide all the necessary information required, sometimes even help as much as walking through the whole application. You can't expect much more than this. Besides, I think it is necessary for us to be polite with everyone - regardless of them being Indian.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Are you trying to get to something by asking to be polite to Indian staff or expect delays?
> 
> I personally think these are guys are doing an excellent job and do provide all the necessary information required, sometimes even help as much as walking through the whole application. You can't expect much more than this. Besides, I think it is necessary for us to be polite with everyone - regardless of them being Indian.


Well my statement was purely based from my experiences in customer services with different ethnicities. 
When I applied to the VFS I had to go to their office four times, for stupid reasons. 

It's just a tip to " get it done" without dramas.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Well my statement was purely based from my experiences in customer services with different ethnicities.
> When I applied to the VFS I had to go to their office four times, for stupid reasons.
> 
> It's just a tip to " get it done" without dramas.


Ok. Well, mine here at the Sydney office was a no drama experience, with everyone happy to lend a helping hand. The only mess was the Australian post which delayed my PCC by 4 days. So I'd strongly recommend on going to the VFS office personally and picking up the Clearance certificate rather than depend on the Post services to deliver on time. :juggle:


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Are you trying to get to something by asking to be polite to Indian staff or expect delays?
> 
> I personally think these are guys are doing an excellent job and do provide all the necessary information required, sometimes even help as much as walking through the whole application. You can't expect much more than this. Besides, I think it is necessary for us to be polite with everyone - regardless of them being Indian.


Dear both,
Thank you for your responses. Would you be able to advise how many personal particulars forms should be submitted and how many photos if I am entering two addresses in india?

Thanks again
topazz


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Ghostride said:


> Ok. Well, mine here at the Sydney office was a no drama experience, with everyone happy to lend a helping hand. The only mess was the Australian post which delayed my PCC by 4 days. So I strongly recommend on going to the VFS office personally and picking up the Clearance certificate rather than depend on the Post services to deliver on time. :juggle:


I guess. 

Oh by the way they do not have paper forms anymore. If their system is down, there's nothing they could do about it. 
True story!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

topazz2511 said:


> Dear both,
> Thank you for your responses. Would you be able to advise how many personal particulars forms should be submitted and how many photos if I am entering two addresses in india?
> 
> Thanks again
> topazz


It is two sets per Indian address. So if you are entering two addresses, you'd need 4 forms. You can find more precise information on this link : http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/PCC_250412_Checklist.pdf


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

topazz2511 said:


> Dear both,
> Thank you for your responses. Would you be able to advise how many personal particulars forms should be submitted and how many photos if I am entering two addresses in india?
> 
> Thanks again
> topazz


Ok so here's the whole process I guess with all the nitty gritty 

1. Open URL http://www.vfs-in-au.net/index.html
2. In the "Apply for" drop down scroll down to police clearance certificate and click it
3. Click on "online application" and it will open a new tab or window
4. On the right side search and click for complete PCC online application
5. In the new tab that just opened, click on "I agree" if you comply with the terms and conditions. 
6. Begin your online application and submit it. 
7. You could pay the fees online as well
8. Then print the already filled forms J or U or whatever comes up

For the pictures:

Photographs should be in color and strictly as per the specifications below.
Taken against a light colored (WHITE/OFFWHITE Preferred) background so that features are distinguishable and in contrast against the background. Printed on photographic paper.
Frame Subject with Full Face, Front view, Eyes open.
Should show full face (without sunglasses and normally without a hat or cap). Head coverings are not permitted except for Religious reasons, but the facial features from bottom of chin to top of forehead and both edges of the face must be clearly shown.
The face should be in the middle of the frame.
Provide recent photographs (not more than 6 months old)
Four photographs 2 inch x 2 inch as per specifications above (3 pasted on the forms respectively and one to be u-clipped with the application). Additional photos, in original, will be required for any additional form being submitted. 


It's all there on the website.


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Ok so here's the whole process I guess with all the nitty gritty
> 
> 1. Open URL IHC Visa Information - Australia
> 2. In the "Apply for" drop down scroll down to police clearance certificate and click it
> ...


Thank you both. very helpful


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

nishaon said:


> I think you should follow your CO's advice. Coz, if there is any external check to take place, it will take too long to process, which we have noticed mostly for the applicants from Pakistan.
> 
> You will see a link in your eVisa application naming:
> "Organize you health requirement/assessment"
> ...



Appreciate ur advice nishaon.

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Since i have applied all my documents status showed "required" except my Medical which was showing "requested".i had done my Meds on 29th Nov. On 17th January 2013 the Med status changed to "required". What does it mean? 

my timeline:
Appl: 29 Oct
CO assigned:20 Nov
Med:29 Nov
form 80 requested: 10 Dec


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Folks !!!

It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> 
> It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??



Hi,

As observed, CO in most cases is assigned within 4-5 weeks of lodgement.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am attaching documents to my 190 visa application. I have two questions:

1) Is it possible to delete any wrongly attached file?
2) Is the first entry date of the visa linked to the date of completing PCC and Medical? I think that is the reason why many people do this very close to the time of CO allocation. 

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

nishaon said:


> I think you should follow your CO's advice. Coz, if there is any external check to take place, it will take too long to process, which we have noticed mostly for the applicants from Pakistan.
> 
> You will see a link in your eVisa application naming:
> "Organize you health requirement/assessment"
> ...



What kind of external checks do you think and how long do you think it will take to process. I have submitted all the documents requested by CO and the status has changed to 'RECEIVED' more than a month ago and no response from CO since then.
I called DIAC 10 days ago and they didn't give any information whether my medicals finalised or not. Is this common taking this long after the status changed to 'Received'. My anxiety is growing with the delay.
Senior expats, can someone suggest me?

Congrats to all who got grants.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Need you urgent help.

I am planing to apply for NSW SS. Just want to clarify mode of payment AUD 300.

Do I need to make a BANK draft or DEMAND draft. 
I am not sure if both are same. 
I was planing to make a demand draft but in NSW web site its written make "money order", my agent told me to make "bank draft" and myself can make "demand draft" more easily and quickly.

Pls suggest.

Sajid.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

mehran2010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am attaching documents to my 190 visa application. I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Here is my answer:

1. You cannot delete files
2. According to my observation yes, first entry depend on date of Medical and PCC. Whichever is done first.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

*Grant*

Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...  
thanks everyone for a lot of help and support 
wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants



Many congratulation on your grant....cheers :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Many congratulation on your grant....cheers :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thanks Kumar


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

*Visa grant*

Hello all,

Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.

Thank u god and thanks to u all for ur honest support.

Quick glance of my timeline : 

Ict business analyst 261111
Eoi invite: 1st nov 2012
189 visa applied: 19th nov 2012
Medicals and Pcc: 6th dec 2012
Co allocated: 2nd jan 2013
Visa grant: 21st jan 2013 :clap2:

All docs frontloaded.

God bless u all and best wishes.Cheers:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have applied for the 189 Visa with 60 Poinst and EOI raised on 15th January.
Today i got the invitation for the Visa & going to apply.

Need ur guidance for the PCC & How ti initiate the PCC & dont have any Clue. How aboit medicals also, Should i go for medical on request after allocation of Case Officer.

Request you to please repsond.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...



Congrates Sammona

Wish you all the vvveeeery best & Enjoy your PR.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need you urgent help.
> 
> ...


Just visit any bank which deals in foreign currency and show them the printout of NSW website. They will help you. I submitted banks cheque of ing Vasya.


----------



## Mathew26 (Dec 4, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for the 189 Visa with 60 Poinst and EOI raised on 15th January.
> Today i got the invitation for the Visa & going to apply.
> ...


My suggestion is , first you can apply for Visa and pay the fees. There after for the medical, you will get a link in your login"Organise Health Examination". CLick on that and you can select your nearest online clicnic. You will have the step by step procedure, once yo fill the form. For the PCC, I have done it throguh passport Seva kendra. You can visit passport India Website and there is an option to apply for PCC. Follow the guidelines.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulation Sammona on your grant...best of luck for rest..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...



Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Heartiest congratulations to both of you.
Have party...........,....


----------



## ravirevolt (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,
We got visa invitation for 189 today,
I'd like to know can we include
Baby's details in passport during diac, since my wife is 9 months pregnant. Should we need to wait until baby is born? What are the charges if we would like to include in future?


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> 
> It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??


Hi subhadipbose,

I think you will get that by next week. This is usual mate, it may take upto 5 weeks. But i am sure you will get that before that.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...



Hi Sammona,

Congratulation mate. Wishing you a good start.


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Since i have applied all my documents status showed "required" except my Medical which was showing "requested".i had done my Meds on 29th Nov. On 17th January 2013 the Med status changed to "required". What does it mean?
> 
> ...


Hi,

This may be another technical glitch.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sriv said:


> Hi Anne
> 
> Congratulations for your grant
> I have a question whether the tax payment which is not yet due to ATO can be an outstanding debt? Please I will really appreciate if you could reply me
> Thanks


Hi Sriv,
I'm sorry I have absolutely no idea


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys!!!
Congratulation to all who got PR
and, Best of luck to those who got CO.

I request you all to please update the spread sheet.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Plz Plz Plz Plz


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Seniror,

One of my friend got 189 invitation.
He & His wife is on SRS 489 Visa. they both are onshore.
However, His son is in India. His son has never been here.
Is there any way that he can include his son while applying 189 Visa application.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Passion (Dec 4, 2012)

bhura said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> I am going through the same situation I have submitted all documents requested by CO on 27/11/12 and after sending two emails and phone calls CO acknowledged the receipt of documents . I guess there is an external check for Candidates from high risk countries. CO mentioned only one thing that "your application is under standard processing and checking and we appreciate your patience in this regard". she did not ask for Medicals even.
> I currently hold 475 visa issued on 1/8/12 and I also mentioned this to CO.
> ...


brother would u please xplain as u told u hold 475 visa and still aplied for 189/190? could u please explain this how u r able to do dat as currently i hold 475 , so wt i can do in this regard, ur advise will be really helpful, looking fwd from you.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I've just got the invitation to apply yesterday and I am assigned a TRN (transaction reference number). I am able to log in to the application page and have since submitted all required documents except for Police CoC and Medicals. 

I couldn't find any button that says "Submit", the only relevant button is "Log Off". 

Does this mean that I have official applied for 189 visa? Is the application page always ongoing until a Case Officer is assigned? I am able to log in repeatly to add attachments so I am not sure what "Applied" means in terms of the application webpage. 

Thanks in advanced for helping to clarify.


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just curious , is there anyone here ,who lodged document on Dec 2012 , has got an email from CO asking for medical and PCC ?
> 
> Mimi


Does CO is allocated to your file?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry Anne Didnt notice you got the grant. Congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Give me a "G" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "R" :cheer2::cheer2:
> Give me an "A" :cheer2::cheer2:
> .
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Anne. I was not active on this thread, so missed your update. You made lot of friends in this Journey with your key contributions and we all wished to hear this news.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hi Seniror,
> 
> One of my friend got 189 invitation.
> He & His wife is on SRS 489 Visa. they both are onshore.
> ...


Yes, they can include him if his age is less than 18 or he is dependent to them.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Need your advice...

1. I have lodged 189 on 7 Dec but till now waiting for CO? Has anyone got CO allocated with same time frame?
2. I have not completed PCC and Medicals yet. Is it necessary to complete it before CO allocation? If I will do it later does it impact anything? I have been told that the one year period of visa grant will have start date as PCC or Medical date hence I am intentionally not doing it to get maximum time frame.....

Anyone having different view please let me know because I saw people completed PCC / Medical even before CO allocation.

Thanks


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> ...


PCC or medicals whichever was done earlier detremines your initial entry date to OZ. Meaning you will get 1 year from then to enter oz. 

I have done my PCC as it takes time here in Sri Lanka. Medicals my agent advised me to wait till CO allocation. But I see many have frontend loaded it and getting grants straightaway upon CO allocation as everything is in place for the CO to make the decision. I also applied on the 7th and my agent inquired from DIAC about CO allocation yesterday and he was told a CO will be allocated next week. So we both should get COs next week hopefully. You can start working on the PCC until then and medicals.


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

Would it be possible to upload a more recent PCC while waiting for CO, so that the latest one can be considered in determining the one year period of visa grant?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> ...


No one on the forum similar to your application Date, has reported a CO yet. So I would say, you should be getting one this week. 
It would be better if you get your meds and PCC done, as this would reduce the time frame to process your application. If a CO gets allocated and you have all your docs alongwith Meds and PCC ready, then your application can be processed straight away and probably you could receive Grant soon. Alternatively, if your meds and PCC are still pending even after the arrival of CO, you'll need to get it done on his request and that would just increase/add to the time taken to finalise your application. So, to answer your question, it will impact the time taken to finalise your application.


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> ...



Hi,

1- You should be getting your CO allocated hopefully within a week.

2- Mostly people go for Meds/PCC before CO allocation but Its not necessary to do the Meds/PCC before CO allocation as he/she will give you 28 days to submit all your documents and if even then you are unable to submit afew, you can provide proof of your workings for remaining docs. People mostly go for requesting PCCs as that takes time in most cases.
Yes, you'll have to do the initial landing before 1 year of your Meds/PCC document dates. 

In most cases we have observed that the Visa is processed for 189ers within 3-6 months period thats the reason people go for Meds/PCC before even requested by CO, in order to have everything ready.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## nikhildhruv (Dec 9, 2012)

*Apply visa ????*

hello friends,

My agent has applied for 189 visa for me and also sent me all acknowledgment but still skill select shows apply visa as action required .Does anyone have faced same issue ?????????????


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

nikhildhruv said:


> hello friends,
> 
> My agent has applied for 189 visa for me and also sent me all acknowledgment but still skill select shows apply visa as action required .Does anyone have faced same issue ?????????????


Well thats a bug in the system. As soon as you have applied the status should change to 'lodged'. DIAC did manage to fix it in Dec, but I guess its just isn't fixed properly. 
Not to worry about that status at all, it should not be a concern once you have applied.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Folks for replying quickly ...In continuation to my previous mail, Please clarify on below points:-

1. I see that one year of Grant will depend up on start date of PCC / Medicals so they will consider PCC start date or Medicals start date to come to the start date of Grant. I mean obviously there will be difference in PCC and medicals dates so what they will consider? In that case I can go for PCC right now and the medicals later assuming that they will consider document which has latest date.

2. After getting Grant is it necessary to fly to AU within one year time frame? I heard that there is no need to even fly and stamping can be done at Australian embassy in India. Is it correct ?

Thanks


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, Just wanted to know that for visa grant application we need to upload the documents certified by attorney or just the photocopy (black/color) of the documents are enough.


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi, Just wanted to know that for visa grant application we need to upload the documents certified by attorney or just the photocopy (black/color) of the documents are enough.


For colour documents, colour scan should be fine, for black and white documents you will have to get your document notarized.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> ...


They consider the earlier date of either PCC or Medicals so for your case date of entry will be 1 year after the PCC if medical is done later.


Yes its necessary to fly to AU before or on I guess date of entry to activate the PR. You can then fly out to come back and sort out your stuff incase the period time frame is short and fly back again. I am actually speaking of the visa 189 but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## ravirevolt (Mar 30, 2012)

My wife is 9th month pregnant and her due date is first week of February. We got visa invitation yesterday and last day for applying visa is 23 march. So do I need to wait till the baby is born to apply visa or is there a way to include the new born in applying visa. Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## HannahSibson (Jan 9, 2013)

ravirevolt said:


> My wife is 9th month pregnant and her due date is first week of February. We got visa invitation yesterday and last day for applying visa is 23 march. So do I need to wait till the baby is born to apply visa or is there a way to include the new born in applying visa. Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.


I believe there is an option to add new born. Are u going thru any consultants?if so please inform them abt this. My frnd has applied visa last year and he has added his new born baby after filing. You may need to pay an extra amount for that. This is what the information i have from my friend.


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

*Grant Received*

Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:

Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012. 

CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature. 

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:

Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help 

Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...




Congrats for quick grant....Just yesterday you sent documents and somebody commented that you are very close..And you got it already...cool.
I don't want to discourage you at your party time....but now you have bigger challenge to find job in australia...I've read that local experience is preferred and you seem like a offshore candidate.......Good luck for that...
Party time.....lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mehran2010 (Nov 6, 2009)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


WoW! Congratulations and all the bests to you and your family! What a great start to your day?! :clap2:


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, this is great news for you. Congratulations!

Grant in less than a day after CO assigned. 



justmailjoseph said:


> Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

ravirevolt said:


> My wife is 9th month pregnant and her due date is first week of February. We got visa invitation yesterday and last day for applying visa is 23 march. So do I need to wait till the baby is born to apply visa or is there a way to include the new born in applying visa. Looking forward for your valuable suggestions.




I am not sure if this is the optimized option. However, this is what I am planning to do for my kid who does not have a passport.

You can add your kid as 'Non-migrating Dependant' while filing Visa application. Once the baby is born modify this status and update that the baby will also be traveling. Apply for a passport for the baby in Tatkaal and upload the docs.


BTW. what did you indicate in your EOI for 'family members who will be migrating with you'? Did you count baby as well?

All the best!!!


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...





Congrats mate!!! Definitely party time!:clap2:

Good luck with the move!!!

Varuni


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Congrats for quick grant....Just yesterday you sent documents and somebody commented that you are very close..And you got it already...cool.
> I don't want to discourage you at your party time....but now you have bigger challenge to find job in australia...I've read that local experience is preferred and you seem like a offshore candidate.......Good luck for that...
> Party time.....lane::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks bro. Yup your right, the biggest challenge has just started, will need loads of good luck


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations on your GRANT.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
And also wish you all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

rks890 said:


> For colour documents, colour scan should be fine, for black and white documents you will have to get your document notarized.


Thanks for this information.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...


Hi Joseph,

Many congratulation to you on visa grant as it is empowering me a lot.:clap2:

May I request you to clarify my queries attached with this message. Sorry I have to attach that document since it will help you to understand my concerns.

Apart from that, do we need to upload all employment offer/relieving, experience letters along with salary slips?

Thanks in advance


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Many congratulation to you on visa grant as it is empowering me a lot.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Checked the questions you had.
Regarding 1, I doubt you can provide any evidence before your marriage. There wont be any proof, will there?
Also you will need to enter her passport number, which is currently not available right? You will surely have to wait till the passport is available.

Regarding 2, have you mentioned masters degree in your EOI? End date can be the date you submit your application.

Regarding 3, everyone has this issue, when you are currently working. Put the date when you submit the application as end date.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

nazz said:


> Does CO is allocated to your file?


Not yet mate ....i am still waiting . How about you ? when did you lodge your docs ?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> DEAR FOLKS,
> 
> Thank you so much for ur lovely PM's :humble: Lot of people have asked similar question so i would be answering them all in here.
> 
> ...


thanks man.. nice info! 
Best of luck with the same


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am new to this thread I got state sponshorship and now making my documents ready. I do have some questions regarding visa application. Should I make all the documents ready first and then apply or I can immediately apply visa with whatever documents are with me at the moment such as educational certificates. I have applied for federal police name check but didn't hear anything back yet hopefully coming week I will get it. Is that ok if I apply visa right now and upload my documents later within 28 days or when case officer asks.


Can anyone please give me some suggestion where and how to get started to visa application process.

Regards,
Rawbin


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this thread I got state sponshorship and now making my documents ready. I do have some questions regarding visa application. Should I make all the documents ready first and then apply or I can immediately apply visa with whatever documents are with me at the moment such as educational certificates. I have applied for federal police name check but didn't hear anything back yet hopefully coming week I will get it. Is that ok if I apply visa right now and upload my documents later within 28 days or when case officer asks.
> 
> ...


As u will have 2 months time from the date u received invitation, if u can arrange all documents, apply at one shot. Because, nowadays people are being granted even without CO's communication if everthing is fine. Alternatively, as CO allocation time is 4/5 weeks, apply now with whatever u have and upload rest docs as soon as u manage. This will also be fine. Now decision is yours! One point to be noted some advises to upload PCC & meds beforehand and some waits until CO's call.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Checked the questions you had.
> Regarding 1, I doubt you can provide any evidence before your marriage. There wont be any proof, will there?
> Also you will need to enter her passport number, which is currently not available right? You will surely have to wait till the passport is available.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joseph for quick reply. I appreciate it.

Regarding 1, I don't have any proof of engagement. However I might enter tentative marriage date. Else I will add her in my application after some time but before visa grant.
Regarding 2, in EOI, I have option to leave end date blank. but this is not the case with regards to visa application.

I will enter the present date in "End" date for my MBA and current employer. 

One more time thanks a lot for your valuable guidance.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

IPS said:


> DEAR FOLKS,
> 
> Thank you so much for ur lovely PM's :humble: Lot of people have asked similar question so i would be answering them all in here.
> 
> ...


I may be lost - but I see a list of resume and related site which are 'selling' resume building e-books or something. Did not find a sample resume!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

superm said:


> I may be lost - but I see a list of resume and related site which are 'selling' resume building e-books or something. Did not find a sample resume!


Haha, same here. I checked for quite a while but could not find a resume.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Passion said:


> brother would u please xplain as u told u hold 475 visa and still aplied for 189/190? could u please explain this how u r able to do dat as currently i hold 475 , so wt i can do in this regard, ur advise will be really helpful, looking fwd from you.



I applied for 189 while holding 475 because with 189 I can live and work anywhere in Australia. you can always apply for 189/190 while holding 475 and once 189/190 granted the earlier visa will be cancelled.

Regards,

Bhura


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

An update from my side,

My CO contacted me and asked for my Australian education degree completion certificate/letter, before this in Septemeber 2012 she had asked for my MEDS, does this mean my MEDS are finalized now?? 

Hopefully will get the grant soon, has been a long wait since September.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An update from my side,
> 
> ...


Good luck for ur grant mate. 
Why did she ask u for the completion letter, didnt u upload ur degree and transcript?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Good luck for ur grant mate.
> Why did she ask u for the completion letter, didnt u upload ur degree and transcript?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


thanks mate just hoping that i will get one soon, I did upload the degree certificate and the transcript..but still got a call from my agent in the morning asking me for the lettter.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

rks890 said:


> thanks mate just hoping that i will get one soon, I did upload the degree certificate and the transcript..but still got a call from my agent in the morning asking me for the lettter.


From ur agent? Did u lodge ur file offshore?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> From ur agent? Did u lodge ur file offshore?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


yes m an offshore applicant..I came back to India after studying in Australia.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

superm said:


> good that you got it.
> Do share that tool. I used foxit editor to merge the scanned with filled one!


Hi Superm,
For form 80 i have one copy which is the online one that i filled, where the page 17 signature area is blank. I have printed out page 17, signed and scanned it. Now i want to merge the signed page 17 into the original online filled form 80 using foxit. Can you please guide me with the steps? I'm not able to figure it out....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Superm,
> For form 80 i have one copy which is the online one that i filled, where the page 17 signature area is blank. I have printed out page 17, signed and scanned it. Now i want to merge the signed page 17 into the original online filled form 80 using foxit. Can you please guide me with the steps? I'm not able to figure it out....


Foxit has range of softwares. This can be done using foxit editor. Am not sure if foxit reader can do this.
Foxit Editor is not free I believe. You can google for other softwares that are free and can merge pdfs.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Superm,
> For form 80 i have one copy which is the online one that i filled, where the page 17 signature area is blank. I have printed out page 17, signed and scanned it. Now i want to merge the signed page 17 into the original online filled form 80 using foxit. Can you please guide me with the steps? I'm not able to figure it out....


Method 1:
1. Open Microsoft word
2. Paste those pictures in it
3. Save as PDF 

Method 2:
1. Download a 30 day trial version of acrobat pro
2. Click on merge PDFs button (from somewhere) to open a merge window
3. Drag all the files that needs to be merged into that window
4. Hit merge 

Method 3:
Google how to do it using an illustrator application

Method 4:
Google open source PDF merge tool and you'll come across many free tools.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi ,

Still waiting for CO  Application lodged date 7 Dec 2012.....


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

HI All

Please share your time line for the Visa lodge date to the CO allocation time. As i have logged my visa on 25th Jan & lets see when the case officer will get appointed......

Please share...

Thanks


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Method 1:
> 1. Open Microsoft word
> 2. Paste those pictures in it
> 3. Save as PDF
> ...


Its quite simple - download Foxit Reader which is absolutely free. Open form 80 in it and it will automatically highlight fill-able fields. All form fields are fill-able except your signatures. Fill out everything, take a print out, sign and put date on page 17, scan all pages again in form of one pdf.

hope this helps.


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sammona said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over.Got my permanent residency.
> 
> ...


Hi Sammona,

Heartiest congratulations on your grant!

Would you please share where did you apply from? Outside Australia? 

Cheers 
Sahrear


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats justmailjoseph !!!! :clap2: :clap2: 

I'm experiencing the same with my wife since Jan 2012..


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats Sammona!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi friends,
Did any of you submit your Birth Certificate both in English and your native language? As my agent wanted me to submit both.

I wonder why the Australian Gov need a document in some foreign language?

Any idea??


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi friends,
> Did any of you submit your Birth Certificate both in English and your native language? As my agent wanted me to submit both.
> 
> I wonder why the Australian Gov need a document in some foreign language?
> ...


What the agent means is that if your Birth Certificate original document is in other language, he/she wants your original + plus the one that is translated in English.

If its already in English, you just have to send the one in English.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> What the agent means is that if your Birth Certificate original document is in other language, he/she wants your original + plus the one that is translated in English.
> 
> If its already in English, you just have to send the one in English.


Hi Janneeyrre,

Yes he asked for both certificates in English and native language. He said that English Translation should be checked against the originals.

Does DIAC normally do that checking or Agent wants it for himself?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Janneeyrre,
> 
> Yes he asked for both certificates in English and native language. He said that English Translation should be checked against the originals.
> 
> Does DIAC normally do that checking or Agent wants it for himself?


Do you have both?


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi Janneeyrre,
> 
> Yes he asked for both certificates in English and native language. He said that English Translation should be checked against the originals.
> 
> Does DIAC normally do that checking or Agent wants it for himself?


The translated copy should be submitted along with the pain copy of the original document.
Yes, It is the standard procedure of submitting any non-English document.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Do you have both?


Thanks a lot Janneeyrre. 
Yes I do and I already gave them both. I was just curious as I haven't heard something like that before. I know sometimes my agent act so weird..


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

nishaon said:


> The translated copy should be submitted along with the pain copy of the original document.
> Yes, It is the standard procedure of submitting any non-English document.


Thanx nishaon.


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

Dear all,

The statusof few documents show Received, few shows recommended and few shows required and the documents which show received status have todays date , is that mean that a CO has been allotted?

My details are as follows 



Sumbitted EOI : 14/09/2012(189/electronics engineer)
Invitation Received on 16/11/2012
Applied for visa 25/12/2012
ACK : 25/12/2012
meds : 25/01/2013
PCC : yet to get it done
CO:????


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The statusof few documents show Received, few shows recommended and few shows required and the documents which show received status have todays date , is that mean that a CO has been allotted?
> 
> ...


Yes, it means your CO is allocated.
You will hear from him/her if any doc is required, otherwise you may get direct grant. 
Best of luck.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> The statusof few documents show Received, few shows recommended and few shows required and the documents which show received status have todays date , is that mean that a CO has been allotted?
> 
> ...



Wow, great news! I applied on the 16/17th of Dec...Still no sign of a CO...sigh!


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Yes, it means your CO is allocated.
> You will hear from him/her if any doc is required, otherwise you may get direct grant.
> Best of luck.


Thanks Nishaon...... i wanted to ask one more thing... where can i find Form 80, only my PCC is pending and the form 80 in case Co asks for it...i would like to upload them unfront too, also let me know please wat mail address i shud be searching for incase CO tries to contact me ........


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Wow, great news! I applied on the 16/17th of Dec...Still no sign of a CO...sigh!


Currently CO allocation time is 7 weeks for 189.

Thanks


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have returned back to Bangladesh on 9th January. I have uploaded the "Notification of change in circumstances form 1022". Do i need to email my CO about the change in address? Can someone please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

How long should one wait once you email docs to CO? Is a followup email required? Or can we reach out to them by phone? Do they transfer to the required team/ CO if requested for?

Please suggest.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Thanks Nishaon...... i wanted to ask one more thing... where can i find Form 80, only my PCC is pending and the form 80 in case Co asks for it...i would like to upload them unfront too, also let me know please wat mail address i shud be searching for incase CO tries to contact me ........


Ok, can you see a link stating "Personal particulars and character assessment" in your eVisa? If yes, just follow the link and you will find that.


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Hi Sammona,
> 
> Heartiest congratulations on your grant!
> 
> ...


Hi sahrear,

I applied it onshore from melbourne.

Cheers and best wishes


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long should one wait once you email docs to CO? Is a followup email required? Or can we reach out to them by phone? Do they transfer to the required team/ CO if requested for?
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

It may take upto 8-10 weeks depending from case to case.
All I would say is its a Game of patience if u have claimed your points correctly.

Best wishes


----------



## Sammona (Oct 25, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have returned back to Bangladesh on 9th January. I have uploaded the "Notification of change in circumstances form 1022". Do i need to email my CO about the change in address? Can someone please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

The best thing to do is call DIAC and inquire about it.
Although the waiting is long,your query would be resolved.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

AUSA said:


> I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated



Having the same qualification from Australia rather Dubai is definitely worth it! You may consider completing last few courses in Australia. 
However if i ever you, my decision would mainly depend on the possibility/ease of managing to move/travel to Wollongong for completion of the courses for Degree.. All the best bro!

regards.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

*Jan-190 Invitees Club*

Starting this thread to gather Jan 190 invitees, help each other in application process and track the progress.

I was sponsored by NSW and got my invitation on 23rd Jan.
Completed my application and ready to lodge.
Spouse applied for passport renewal. so waiting for that. 

cheers..!!
Jay


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

nishaon said:


> Ok, can you see a link stating "Personal particulars and character assessment" in your eVisa? If yes, just follow the link and you will find that.


Hi Nishaon,

I cant see any link like dat..... is form 80 mandatory? i can see character assesment link but thats for PCC i think ....


----------



## parul kaushik (Aug 6, 2012)

VVV said:


> Wow, great news! I applied on the 16/17th of Dec...Still no sign of a CO...sigh!


HI VVV,

U might get to hear shortly from ur CO .... i called DIAC last week after a long wait they told me that CO is allotted only after 5 weeks lodging visa , may be u shud gv a call to DIAC and check wats the status.When i called they just asked me which category i applied and when i applied , they didnt even asked me for TRN cos i fille donly on 25th dec they asked me to wait atleast 6 weeks after application loadging .....


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> HI VVV,
> 
> U might get to hear shortly from ur CO .... i called DIAC last week after a long wait they told me that CO is allotted only after 5 weeks lodging visa , may be u shud gv a call to DIAC and check wats the status.When i called they just asked me which category i applied and when i applied , they didnt even asked me for TRN cos i fille donly on 25th dec they asked me to wait atleast 6 weeks after application loadging .....


Hi Parul,

They have updated the website that the allocation time is now 7 weeks...but we know people in this forum who are well into their eighth week with no CO...so, I might have to wait for another two weeks atleast....sigh  Thanks for the update and good luck with ur application :clap2:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Starting this thread to gather Jan 190 invitees, help each other in application process and track the progress.
> 
> I was sponsored by NSW and got my invitation on 23rd Jan.
> Completed my application and ready to lodge.
> ...


sorry. i was about to start a new thread.
dunno how this comes as part of this thread


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi jayprabu, 

your thread/post shows up here because one of the mods moved your post to bundle the information. There are pros and cons to opening a new thread for January 190 invitation holders.

*Pro:* New thread will probably attract the specific target audience, allowing January applicants to talk shop in a designated area. 
*Con:* Some people will either posts here or in the other thread (you always have to read both, to get up to date with people's stats), others will duplicate their posts in both. Moreover, many will still be interested in the stat of December applicants as well, to see how fast timelines are moving and get updates on DIAC phone calls. Personally, I like to have one large thread where I can get a quick update about everybody in the visa queue or preparing to apply right now. 

Just my two cents - usually it works itself out anyway, because threads with strong interest get many replies . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Nishaon,
> 
> I cant see any link like dat..... is form 80 mandatory? i can see character assesment link but thats for PCC i think ....


If you have too many foreign stays over 12months then I think it is required ...I had stayed for more than 12 months in NL but my CO did not ask my for form 80...


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi jayprabu,
> 
> your thread/post shows up here because one of the mods moved your post to bundle the information. There are pros and cons to opening a new thread for January 190 invitation holders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Monika.

I started that mainly to help or get help for application process, not to track the timelines.
thats ok. I created a new thread again and gonna delete it.


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Nishaon,
> 
> I cant see any link like dat..... is form 80 mandatory? i can see character assesment link but thats for PCC i think ....


OK, then you can download it from here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

No, it is not mandatory for all. You can upload only if the CO requests for it.
However, you can keep it prepared, it takes time to fill up.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi jayprabu,
> 
> your thread/post shows up here because one of the mods moved your post to bundle the information. There are pros and cons to opening a new thread for January 190 invitation holders.
> 
> ...


Monika,

Do we have to get our supporting documents notarized?
It's no where mentioned in DIAC's website.
"All supporting documents should be scanned and uploaded with your application." - This is what I found in DIAC website.
Please help me.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Monika,
> 
> Do we have to get our supporting documents notarized?
> It's no where mentioned in DIAC's website.
> ...


got the answer in their document checklist.
thanks anyways


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Starting this thread to gather Jan 190 invitees, help each other in application process and track the progress.
> 
> I was sponsored by NSW and got my invitation on 23rd Jan.
> Completed my application and ready to lodge.
> ...


Hi Jay,

Any idea, if we need to provide any proof for spouse study medium. Like if it was in english medium or any other language. My fiance did her graduation in hindi medium so would like to know if IELTS is required for her or is there any way that we can avoid IELTS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Any idea, if we need to provide any proof for spouse study medium. Like if it was in english medium or any other language. My fiance did her graduation in hindi medium so would like to know if IELTS is required for her or is there any way that we can avoid IELTS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If she done in Hindi then u have two choices
1- IELTS
2- pay second installment approx 4000aud plus u can check exact amount from DIAC


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Ausa,
I have a question. What do you mean by saying,'plus yiu can check exact amount from diac'?
Thanks


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hi Ausa,
> I have a question. What do you mean by saying,'plus yiu can check exact amount from diac'?
> Thanks


Thts typing mistake from mobile .. I means approx 4000+ aud Second installment and exact amount of the installment u can check from DIAC website as i remember approx fig only 
Ihope this is clear now


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Thts typing mistake from mobile .. I means approx 4000+ aud Second installment and exact amount of the installment u can check from DIAC website as i remember approx fig only
> Ihope this is clear now


The exact amount is AUD4,250. So it's either prove functional English or pay AUD4,250 for up to 3 years of English classes in Australia.


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear seniors,

Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval


Yaa they r doing inquiries..... Check out my timeline


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval


Well not for everyone...If the CO feels like they need to check if you are actually employed, they might call etc...There is a higher chance of this if you are having your own business...and a lesser chance if you are employed and have given all docs such as payslips, tax records and other statutory docs etc...


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval



Hi,

Yes, they do verify personal / professional backgrounds.

regards.


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for clarrifications, Ausa


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Yaa they r doing inquiries..... Check out my timeline


Dear, 
thanks for the quick reply, what type of questions they normally ask, thanks in advance


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

diana123 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval


This is case specific. Few things to keep in mind.

If u r working for a reputed and known company. You have provided all the required documents, chances are very rare your case would go for enquiry. Ex - I got my grant in 33 days. If i remove the time it took for CO to be alloted then it only took 22 days for the grant. I work for a top Tier Investment Bank so this helps. But its not a bottom line for getting a grant, as even if u work a world known Giant, but have not provided the required documents or have given misleading info, there are high chances of ur case getting verified. LIKELY - You might be working in a startup and have all the required documents, even then you would get the grant. BUT - yes there can be checks on the details u have provided as the company is very new and unknown in the market.

A ligitimate example - Even on this FORUM, u can add signature in ur profile only after writting 5 posts. Newbies have less previlages  

So now u can analyse what are the chances of ur case getting verified 

Cheers
IPS


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

IPS said:


> Dear IPS,
> Thanks for the information
> 
> actually i worked in the local Dubai company for 3 years. Company was not so big only 15 workers were they. That was a construction company
> ...


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

All of you people are very helpful. Thanks for your quick and positive replies


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Yaa they r doing inquiries..... Check out my timeline


Thanks for the reply. what type of questions they normally ask?


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

diana123 said:


> IPS said:
> 
> 
> > Dear IPS,
> ...


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

VVV said:


> Well not for everyone...If the CO feels like they need to check if you are actually employed, they might call etc...There is a higher chance of this if you are having your own business...and a lesser chance if you are employed and have given all docs such as payslips, tax records and other statutory docs etc...


What r the chances of them doing physical enquiry if they had enqired earlier on phone twice from me abt my business...... And how much time they take to give decision after enquiry....... I am a businessman


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all,
How long will it take to get the grant after submitting Requested documents?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

diana123 said:


> IPS said:
> 
> 
> > Dear IPS,
> ...


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a confusion while uploading documents when filling
"Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa form " , can u
please enlighten me what to upload in two fields given below .


1 ) NOMINATION- STATE/ TERRITORY GOVERNMENT AGENCY

2) EVIDENCE OF INVITATION
[/I]


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> What r the chances of them doing physical enquiry if they had enqired earlier on phone twice from me abt my business...... And how much time they take to give decision after enquiry....... I am a businessman


Hi Sach, I am not sure....but is your business in India? I find it hard to believe that they will visit...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone applied in lae DEC and got a CO assigned ???
Its been 5 weeks for me now but no sign of CO yet.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Sach, I am not sure....but is your business in India? I find it hard to believe that they will visit...


Yup its in india...... Just waiting daily for them to made a physical enquiry...... They said on telephonic enquiry that they can come anytime


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh ok....Since you actually have a business, you can let them come... Don't worry, perhaps they are already convinced enough and will give you the grant without visiting. What's your ANZCO code occupation btw? Asking out of curiosity...All the best!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends and Seniors,
I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
1. PCC 
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS Scorecard
4. Passport pages
5. Educational Transcripts and Certificates
6. *Birth Certificate * 
7. Marriage Certificate
8. Photographs other than in passport

Any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in Kannada so I did not upload it. Rather her DOB is mentioned on Passport, Education certificates, IELTS score, etc.

*Please suggest how to deal with this situation ??*


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

VVV said:


> Oh ok....Since you actually have a business, you can let them come... Don't worry, perhaps they are already convinced enough and will give you the grant without visiting. What's your ANZCO code occupation btw? Asking out of curiosity...All the best!


My code is 149311 Conference And Event Organisor.... A different one from almost everyone...... Me too hoping they r convinced on telephonic conversation


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends and Seniors,
> I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
> She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
> 1. PCC
> ...




She might not be able to see the already attached docs. We see it happening due to system glitches...So, don't worry, just email her the docs...Also, you can translate your spouce's birth certificate and send the English version as well as the Kannada version. They require both, for translated docs.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> My code is 149311 Conference And Event Organisor.... A different one from almost everyone...... Me too hoping they r convinced on telephonic conversation


All the best friend :clap2: I am sure ur grant is on it's way. What a lovely occupation. I am sure its a very fulfilling one :clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

VVV said:


> She might not be able to see the already attached docs. We see it happening due to system glitches...So, don't worry, just email her the docs...Also, you can translate your spouce's birth certificate and send the English version as well as the Kannada version. They require both, for translated docs.


Thanks Mate ... But how to get the birth certificate translated to english ??

I haven't uploaded the birth certificate earlier and the DOB is mentioned in the other docs as well so will that work ??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks Mate ... But how to get the birth certificate translated to english ??
> 
> I haven't uploaded the birth certificate earlier and the DOB is mentioned in the other docs as well so will that work ??


Yes, but generally they require proof of age, like birth certificate or secondary school certificate. I got my birth certificate (here in Sri Lanka) translated to English by a sworn translator. I am sure there must be some tranlators in your area/state...Someone from India can shed some light please...All the best with everything...I am sure you will get the grant as soon as you send the docs :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me what stands for PCC?

I am new and planning to apply by myself so getting my documents ready.

Thanks in advance.

Thanks


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what stands for PCC?
> 
> ...


PCC .. Police clearance certificate .. Many countries have different names but idea is to go to police station of ur country & apply for PCC ..


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

AUSA said:


> PCC .. Police clearance certificate .. Many countries have different names but idea is to go to police station of ur country & apply for PCC ..


Hi there,

Thanks for your quick response. I have got invitation for 190 visa and got PCC for my country and waiting for aus federal PCC hopefully coming week I will get it.

Beside this for 190 visa what are the documents that I need to submit for this visa can you please help me. I am applying by myself so collecting information.

Thank you in advance.

Thanks


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea! n its a pain if you've lived in a lot of countries


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

rawbin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. I have got invitation for 190 visa and got PCC for my country and waiting for aus federal PCC hopefully coming week I will get it.
> 
> ...


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

this is the document checklist for 190.
you should provide all the documents which support your points you claimed.


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> this is the document checklist for 190.
> you should provide all the documents which support your points you claimed.


Thanks will go through it.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends and Seniors,

My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> 
> My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
> Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
> Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


Get an affidavit from Notary officer and attach all birth certificates document like school certificate, passport copy, driving license, pan card, voter ID etc. I mean give all proof that you have.


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

*Meds requirements.*

Hi Guys,

My timelines are:
189 Visa Ldgd: 7/10/12 | CO: 7/11/12 | Form 80 & Docs sbmtd: 19/11/12

I have not yet been requested for Meds/PCC, however there was a link on my eVisa that let me fill my details and print my "Examination Referral Letter" online.
Next, I called the particular clinic and scheduled an appointment for my Meds for coming week, on call they only asked me for my Passport and TRN numbers.
They requested to bring the Passport, printed Medical forms and the referral letter at the time of appointment.

I haven't yet come across any HIN (Health identification number) requirements. 

1-	Shall be asked about any HIN or not during Meds?
2-	What else is required at the Meds appointment?

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

much usefull..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

HannahSibson said:


> I believe there is an option to add new born. Are u going thru any consultants?if so please inform them abt this. My frnd has applied visa last year and he has added his new born baby after filing. You may need to pay an extra amount for that. This is what the information i have from my friend.


I think you shouldn't wait for your baby to born. Apply for visa and I hope that you might have become father by today."Congratulations"..
Anyway, apply for visa and you can add your family member anytime before approval your visa..enjoy...


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

i am going through this forum from last 20 days & i feel those who has filled there Visa in Jan last week... Need to wait for the Long time to get a mail from Case Officer & its all depend upon the fate............

i have applied on 29th of jan & got my TRN Number........

any body else has applied in the last week of Jan .......plz reply............


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> i am going through this forum from last 20 days & i feel those who has filled there Visa in Jan last week... Need to wait for the Long time to get a mail from Case Officer & its all depend upon the fate............
> 
> i have applied on 29th of jan & got my TRN Number........
> 
> any body else has applied in the last week of Jan .......plz reply............


I have filled the application and got TRN number but I have not yet paid. so i think this means that effectively I have not yet applied.

Regards


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dear Expert Members,

I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
Type	Date	Progress	Action	
Birth or Age, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Character, Evidence of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Health, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Bank Statement - Business 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Evidence of Australian Qualifications	02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of	31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Travel Document - Passport 02/02/2013	*Required* Attach document	
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of 31/01/2013	*Recommended* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Payslip 02/02/2013	*Received* Attach document	
Organise your health examinations

I am very confused as I have uploaded all required documents on the same day including passport as Travel Document But status of all other documents changed from required to received except Travel Document…Although it is also very evident from the section at the bottom of application titled as “Attachment Provided” where one can see that the the file of Travel Document has successfully been uploaded as well

*Evidence Type Document Type Description Date received Filename
Travel Document Passport Passport as Travel Document	02/02/2013 Passport.jpg*


It is therefore requested that I may please be provided with your valuable comments upon this thing as why the status is still showing as required…Secondly should I wait for few days more to see any updation in this regard OR after 2-3 days, I should call DIAC OR alternatively I should wait till the allocation of CO in my case…?

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does the change of status being received means that *"I have been allocated a CO*" Or *it is not primarily a condition or implication*, that when your document status gets changed to received, then "it implies that you have been assigned a CO"
Regards,


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Does the change of status being received means that *"I have been allocated a CO*" Or *it is not primarily a condition or implication*, that when your document status gets changed to received, then "it implies that you have been assigned a CO"
> Regards,


My experience so far says that these are just technical indicators and nothing much to serious about.
I applied on 3rd dec. and untill my grant these status were getting changed everyday....It is recommended by senior members that these status needs to be ignored. You've applied on 31st jan and diac has full 7 weeks to allocate you co. 
Relax.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes these status are clumsy. We never know what it is. However, in my case, after case office allocation, it is displaying as Required before that it is Recomended. After CO allocation, it used to be Received as such. But don't worry just pray for the grant

-Rams


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Mandeeps,

I could not see uploading of PCC or Form 80 in your time line...Is that some thing which is at the disposal of CO or You have to submit it as compulsion...I guess its compulsory for PCC But what about Form-80...Please clear...?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am newbie to this forum and looking for information on documents required for self assessment. I am a software developer with over 8 years of experience. Can anyone please tell me which documents are required to be sent for self assessment under category 189.


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-

"An invitation has been issued to apply for this visa. This invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of issue."

Does this mean that I have to submit PCC and Medicals before 60 days or it just says that I have to pay the fees and then afterwards I will be given time to do the PCC and Meds ??


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Senior Expat Members,

Does anybody knows that!!!
1. Passport expires in mid July. Would it create problem to get Visa. As I have lodge my 189 Visa on 11 Dec
2. How long does it take to reissue passport from VFS. At the moment I am in Adelaide.

Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-
> 
> ...


This means that you have to lodge your visa with in 60 days that is make the mayment...then upload your documnts that includes PCC and medicals as well but you'll get time for that. Congratulations and start gathering your documents.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

I have got a "*G*",
I have got a "*R*",
I have got an "*A*",
I have got a "*N*",
I have got a "*T*"

I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. *THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!*

lane: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> ...


Congrats. Why did you go with SS (190) having 75pts?


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

Dear All,

I have submitted for 189 Visa for the invitation i have received and i dint this from onsite i.e., from Australia ( i was in Australia, when i applied for this ), now my question is...once we we got thegrant do i need travel ( deport ) outside australia and then return back to activate the 189 Visa ???

Many thanks in advance.

Thx & Rgds, Gni


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

gowdani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted for 189 Visa for the invitation i have received and i dint this from onsite i.e., from Australia ( i was in Australia, when i applied for this ), now my question is...once we we got thegrant do i need travel ( deport ) outside australia and then return back to activate the 189 Visa ???
> 
> ...


No need.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

gowdani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted for 189 Visa for the invitation i have received and i dint this from onsite i.e., from Australia ( i was in Australia, when i applied for this ), now my question is...once we we got thegrant do i need travel ( deport ) outside australia and then return back to activate the 189 Visa ???
> 
> ...


Nope. If u lodged the file as an onshore candidate, you dont need to go offshore. Only in cases of offshore applications, you'd need to do that.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "G",
> I have got a "R",
> I have got an "A",
> I have got a "N",
> ...


Many congratulations mate! Enjoy the grant.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> ...


Congrats  :clap2::clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Congrats. Why did you go with SS (190) having 75pts?


Unfortunately...my job code does not fall in 189 category.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am newbie to this forum and looking for information on documents required for self assessment. I am a software developer with over 8 years of experience. Can anyone please tell me which documents are required to be sent for self assessment under category 189.


This link might help you regarding the process! This is just an indicative list, something you can start with!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Expert Members,
> 
> I want to ask that I have lodged my Skilled Independent 189 Visa application on 31-01-2013 and uptill now I have uploaded all required documents except PCC , Medical and Birth Certificate…But while I was checking my online lodged visa application status today, I noticed that, the status of all uploaded documents mentioned under the column “Progress” changed from Recommended to Required and ultimately to Received But the status of Travel Document is still showing as Required…
> Type	Date	Progress	Action
> ...


These status changes these days should not be take too seriously.. a lot happens on eVisa page - which is not making sense!
Best of luck with application!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> ...


Congrats subhadipbose!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> ...


Contratz.... all set to lane:


----------



## Mavrick (Sep 10, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> ...


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone !!!
You all have been instrumental with your suggestions !!!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hi Senior Expat Members,
> 
> Does anybody knows that!!!
> 1. Passport expires in mid July. Would it create problem to get Visa. As I have lodge my 189 Visa on 11 Dec
> ...


Hi Guys,

Please help me. Plz Plz Plz


----------



## maximusstreuous (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all,
Did anyone got a CO, visa lodged in 10th December. 
I could see in some blogs ppl are getting grant and CO visa lodged in 3rd December.
But did anyone got a CO after Dec 3rd?
I lodged in 10th Dec but still no sign of CO. 
Please if anybody know anything ... Plz reply ...
I called DIAC last week and they were saying there is significant delay due to hoildays.
Patiently waiting for all your answers.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*No reply from CO....*

Hi everyone,
Need a advice guys..... I have already applied for visa 190 in dec and have been allocated a CO on 20/12/12. As per her requirements, I have uploaded all the documents(Medi,PCC)..... but since then, there has been No reply from her......Is it normal or .......?:ranger:


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Friends... need an advise..

PCC.. where am i supposed to get this from in India? I live in Bangalore. Do i need to get this from the local police station or from the passport office? Is it sufficient if i just get the PCC for myself and wife? or do i need to get one for my 4 year old son and 6 month old daughter? I applied for visa on 16 Jan 2013 and still waiting for a CO assigned.. gotta get my meds and PCC done in the mean time.

Thanks for your time
Suresh Tallam


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

As per the rules,atleast six months validity is required at the time of visa-stamping or E-visa grant.
And in your case,It already is six months away from expiry...So dont take a chance dear,and apply for new passport asap.

2) You have to contact indian embassy to reapply for fresh passport.(This is what my cousin did in sydney)


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me. Plz Plz Plz


As per the rules,atleast six months validity is required at the time of visa-stamping or E-visa grant.
And in your case,It already is six months away from expiry...So dont take a chance dear,and apply for new passport asap.

2) You have to contact indian embassy to reapply for fresh passport.(This is what my cousin did in sydney)


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Friends... need an advise..
> 
> PCC.. where am i supposed to get this from in India? I live in Bangalore. Do i need to get this from the local police station or from the passport office? Is it sufficient if i just get the PCC for myself and wife? or do i need to get one for my 4 year old son and 6 month old daughter? I applied for visa on 16 Jan 2013 and still waiting for a CO assigned.. gotta get my meds and PCC done in the mean time.
> 
> ...



You have to apply for PCC in passport office(The way you have applied for passport)
...and there is no need to get PCC for anyone below 18 years of age..
Goodluck


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> You have to apply for PCC in passport office(The way you have applied for passport)
> ...and there is no need to get PCC for anyone below 18 years of age..
> Goodluck


Thanks for your response.. gotta apply asap then.. Suresh Tallam


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Friends... need an advise..
> 
> PCC.. where am i supposed to get this from in India? I live in Bangalore. Do i need to get this from the local police station or from the passport office? Is it sufficient if i just get the PCC for myself and wife? or do i need to get one for my 4 year old son and 6 month old daughter? I applied for visa on 16 Jan 2013 and still waiting for a CO assigned.. gotta get my meds and PCC done in the mean time.
> 
> ...


You can go to this link http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp
Fill the online form take an appointment/walk-in early at9:00 at your nearest PSK with documents.


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

rks890 said:


> You can go to this link http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/pccOnlineApp
> Fill the online form take an appointment/walk-in early at9:00 at your nearest PSK with documents.


Thanks buddy.. heard that we dont need an appointment to apply for a PCC.. anyways.. gonna call the customer care and find it out.. Thanks again for your reply guys..

Suresh Tallam


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Omfg visa granted..*

Hi everyone...


Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....

Thanks to each and evry forum members for contributing your views and helping whenevr required...

Wish i knew about this forum before i filed my visa, could have saved my 3500AUD as agent fees

But at end all worth it..

Will try my best to answer any questions which you have.


For all those fellow members those who are waiting for grant hang in there ... Its not too far before you get yours... :humble:


too much of typing guys ...beer time now

Last but not the least 

Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
(KRK style)


Regards,
rks890


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks a ton superm.


----------



## Mani2k (Jan 9, 2013)

rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....
> ...


Congratulations rks890 :clap2:


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

Can you please share your number... I am new person on this forum and do not know from where to send the PM.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need a help.

I have lodged my application on 29th Jan...My score is 60... targeting for 261112 Systems Analyst this is for 189...

Please let me know do i have a chance or how long do i have to wait....


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

vtallam said:


> Thanks buddy.. heard that we dont need an appointment to apply for a PCC.. anyways.. gonna call the customer care and find it out.. Thanks again for your reply guys..
> 
> Suresh Tallam


Appointment is not required. I did without appointment in Bangalore only


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Can you please share your number... I am new person on this forum and do not know from where to send the PM.


Click on the person's name to see the option of PM. Generally few number of posts are required to enable to start sending PMs. You might have reached that already. Try


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

maximusstreuous said:


> Hi all,
> Did anyone got a CO, visa lodged in 10th December.
> I could see in some blogs ppl are getting grant and CO visa lodged in 3rd December.
> But did anyone got a CO after Dec 3rd?
> ...


last person getting CO was 8th Dec applicant! so hang in there.. - almost there!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....
> ...


Congrats rks890!!!! Finally your waiting is over. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Kundu13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .

Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
> (KRK style)
> ...


how do you kiss krk style. What is it?


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .
> 
> Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.


Congratulations mate !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi All.


Got my EOI invite for 189 on 4th Feb after submitting on 30th Jan! I have 75 points and have already been successfully ACS assessed against 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. IELTS 9 overall.

I submitted the visa application last night on the 4th and paid the $3060 dollars and have been uploading my scans of documents. About to book medicals for the next couple of weeks.

Couple of questions:

Did the 60 days on the invite only count up to the point I applied and therefore the clock has now stopped, or is the clock still running and only stops when all requirements are uploaded, medicals complete, CO assigned etc?

Whats the likely turnaround (assuming successful) from this sort of point? We talking months, year plus?

Really appreciate any advice guys!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Got my EOI invite for 189 on 4th Feb after submitting on 30th Jan! I have 75 points and have already been successfully ACS assessed against 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. IELTS 9 overall.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, congrats for the invite .
You are right abt ur first query. The clock stops after u apply, meaning u had 60 days to apply after getting invitation which u already did.

Turnaround time is actually a million dollar question! The DIAC advises upto 7 weeks from the time of lodgement to get a CO allocated. But it may take upto 8-9 weeks. Once u have a CO allocated and already have all the requisite docs uploaded, its only a matter of days to get ur GRANT. Good luck.
So in all, u should be looking at 2-3 months max if u have everything such as meds, PCC done. And in saying this, I am only trying to err on the longer side.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow!! That's astonishing.


Even with the EOI invite I had figured on this being a very lengthy process. I'm hopeful then of having all of the requisite docs uploaded well before the CO gets assigned. I had most of mine scanned from when I did the ACS application - which actually was a significant challenge in itself getting references etc accepted!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> As per the rules,atleast six months validity is required at the time of visa-stamping or E-visa grant.
> And in your case,It already is six months away from expiry...So dont take a chance dear,and apply for new passport asap.
> 
> 2) You have to contact indian embassy to reapply for fresh passport.(This is what my cousin did in sydney)



Thanks a lot for your reply Buddy.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .
> 
> Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.


Congrats mate !!!


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Medicals*

Hi,

I got my invite on 4th feb(189) and lodged my appli on 4th feb.
I am getting a link for "arrange for your medicals" below my and my dependants name and when I click on that link it opens up a form asking some 10-15 generic questions about our health, there is a option of save and submit, I am confused as to what should I do?

Can anyone please guide me appropriately please

Regards
KGB


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite on 4th feb(189) and lodged my appli on 4th feb.
> I am getting a link for "arrange for your medicals" below my and my dependants name and when I click on that link it opens up a form asking some 10-15 generic questions about our health, there is a option of save and submit, I am confused as to what should I do?
> ...


The Arrange medical link should be there for all the applicants.
Please fill p the form which asks you to declare your medical history.
Fill and submit the form and you need to select the hospital or the center which is convinient for you. Then arrange an appointment with the doctor in that center and go there with original passport, copies of passports and photographs....and yes the MED form which will be generated after you submit the form.


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot subhadipbose,

Just one more query, I had a history of kidney stone in past and have undergone laproscopy surgery for stone removal and I am declaring the same, hope that would not be a deterrant for me in getting my grant.

Regards
KGB


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a help.
> 
> ...


Hi Colombo....

Even i have also applied on 29th of Jan & my score is 60 & targeting mechanical engineer...

Lets hope our wait will get over soon...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks a lot subhadipbose,
> 
> Just one more query, I had a history of kidney stone in past and have undergone laproscopy surgery for stone removal and I am declaring the same, hope that would not be a deterrant for me in getting my grant.
> 
> ...


Things like this generally do not deter the progress.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Same here*



kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks a lot subhadipbose,
> 
> Just one more query, I had a history of kidney stone in past and have undergone laproscopy surgery for stone removal and I am declaring the same, hope that would not be a deterrant for me in getting my grant.
> 
> ...


Dear Even i had the kidney stone too couple of years back and which i had removed through the laproscopy treatment....I have declared it at the time of my medicals on 28/12/2... I think it shouldn't act as deterrent for visa grant.
Goodluck


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks a lot subhadipbose,
> 
> Just one more query, I had a history of kidney stone in past and have undergone laproscopy surgery for stone removal and I am declaring the same, hope that would not be a deterrant for me in getting my grant.
> 
> ...


Drink a glass of olive oil and grapefruit juice half and half overnight and in the morning you'll have kidney stones in your poop. 
Problem solved.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Great...*



sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.



Now thats what is known as Presence of mind....you were sure they gonna visit you n accordingly u prepared urself well.. Dont worry dear everything will go all right..
Best of Luck.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Great ....*



rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....
> ...



Congratulations... that's really heartening for people like me
Even I have applied for 190 and after the allocation of CO, i had submitted the PCC & MED(as per the CO request)on 02/01/13 but since then,there has been no sign of any response form her. I have even mailed asking about the status but ....
After going thru ur signature ,i realized that u got ur grant almost after 3 months of ur medicals submission.... U must have inquired about it before the grant? Please throw some light on how u did the follow-up?

Best of luck for ur future endeavors.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

i have just lodged my 190 visa application.
then it said my session expired.
my EOI was suspended immediately.
i logged in via skillselect wesite.
now i dont have any clue how to login into my visa page and upload docs.
immi.go.au site doesn't help. i am totally lost 

could anybody help me pls??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks a lot subhadipbose,
> 
> Just one more query, I had a history of kidney stone in past and have undergone laproscopy surgery for stone removal and I am declaring the same, hope that would not be a deterrant for me in getting my grant.
> 
> ...


Hey don't worry about hat at all...kidney sones are very common these days.
Actually my wife had it and was removed nearly 2 years back.
So definitely that should not be a concern.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i have just lodged my 190 visa application.
> then it said my session expired.
> my EOI was suspended immediately.
> i logged in via skillselect wesite.
> ...


You would need your TRN (Transaction Reference Number) to log in to the eVisa site and there you will have options to upload documents provided you had paid the visa fees.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Everybody...

I have logged my 189 Visa through my agent & got my TRN Number on the same day. Please suggest me how to track my application.

I dont have a password to log in as my Agent has not shared it with me.

I am just trying this on the below link but was not possible to get any information from this link.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Please suggest ...


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks All


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Everybody...
> 
> I have logged my 189 Visa through my agent & got my TRN Number on the same day. Please suggest me how to track my application.
> 
> ...


Thats the game the agents play...you do not have any other way to track your application without the TRN and pswd. By the way do you know whether your agent has uploaded the docs. or not ??


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Thats the game the agents play...you do not have any other way to track your application without the TRN and pswd. By the way do you know whether your agent has uploaded the docs. or not ??


My agent has uploaded some of my documents and rest is there with him..
As he said once the case officer will get appointed than he will upload rest of the documents or after the demand once the CO will get appointed.

Yesterday he has shown my case online in his office....

I have logged my 189 on 29th Jan and its a Long way to go i think........

Thanks .....


----------



## harman.s (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi friends
I have lodged my 189 visa on 14 th Jan
I have also uploaded my PCC, AFP, medicals .
I am waiting for the CO now...
May i know who else have lodged there application during the month of jan and waiting for CO ...
Thanks


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 14 th Jan
> I have also uploaded my PCC, AFP, medicals .
> I am waiting for the CO now...
> ...


Hi Harman,

I have applied on 29th jan & after you...waiting for the CO but i feel its a Long que ...
right now 8th Dec application are getting CO....


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi

I have a query, I have lodged my 189 on 4th and now in my document submission link I can see link for Australian qualification, travel document and and Australian experience, though I haven't claimed for Australian qualification/experience nor I have ever traveled outside India.

Is this normal/some bug in the system.

Kindly comment

Regards,
KGB


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Senior Members,

my very first company has dissolved and cant find any colleagues either from that company, Can I give self SD in this case or what are the other options?


----------



## bruvva74 (Jan 12, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> i have just lodged my 190 visa application.
> then it said my session expired.
> my EOI was suspended immediately.
> i logged in via skillselect wesite.
> ...


Hi Jay,

I believe the EOI goes in to a suspended state while there is a visa application in progress. You should have set up a password when you first landed on the eVisa site after clicking Apply from the SkillSelect site. You would also have got a TRN to use as your login.

Hope this helps you out.

Steve


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a query, I have lodged my 189 on 4th and now in my document submission link I can see link for Australian qualification, travel document and and Australian experience, though I haven't claimed for Australian qualification/experience nor I have ever traveled outside India.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. You only need to upload the docs relevant to ur points claim. The upload links are generic and not case specific. So don't worry abt the attachments that wouln't imply to ur case. Good Luck

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> You would need your TRN (Transaction Reference Number) to log in to the eVisa site and there you will have options to upload documents provided you had paid the visa fees.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


thank you subhadipbose 

yeah.. i do have my TRN and password.
the link is available in my skillselect account as well.
anyways thanks for the direct link


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

bruvva74 said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> I believe the EOI goes in to a suspended state while there is a visa application in progress. You should have set up a password when you first landed on the eVisa site after clicking Apply from the SkillSelect site. You would also have got a TRN to use as your login.
> 
> ...


thank you Steve 

having TRN no and password.
i lost the link and i it now..


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*No end for waitinggggg*

Hi everyone,
Need a advice guys..... I have already applied for visa 190 in dec and have been allocated a CO on 20/12/12. As per her requirements, I have uploaded all the documents(Medi,PCC)..... but since then, there has been 'No reply' from her......Is it normal ?
Boys..... this *waiting* is ssoooooo frustrating..........:smash:


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

You can try sending your CO and email and let me know that all the documents have been uploaded. Ideally they should have got in touch with you for missing documents if any.


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have lodged my application (189) and the status is shown as "In Progress", Can anyone tell me the difference between "Application Recieved" and "In Progress", Also I am yet to get any acknowledgement mail post lodging my 189.

Thanks in Advance

Regards
KGB


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need a advice guys..... I have already applied for visa 190 in dec and have been allocated a CO on 20/12/12. As per her requirements, I have uploaded all the documents(Medi,PCC)..... but since then, there has been 'No reply' from her......Is it normal ?
> Boys..... this *waiting* is ssoooooo frustrating..........:smash:



Hi xyls98,

Same is the case with me. I had provided all docs except one, and she told me she can wait, as I had provided an evidence. This happened on 20th Dec. On 23rd Jan, I got the document and emailed her. I got an auto reply that I will get a reply in 7 work days. I sent one more reminder after 7 days and now its almost 2 weeks.

Not sure. It might be normal, as they might be looking at so many cases and might get back to the already visited ones after a while. I would want to believe it is that way!

Calling them is an option, but I feel I might get a standard answer, so haven't done that yet!.In the meatime, all I can do is think ahead and just wait for the next communication.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All..
Please confirm me what is that ACK in all the signatures....
i have applied on 29th jan & got my TRN on that days..
do we get any confirmation mail from DIAC..

Please reply...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All..
> Please confirm me what is that ACK in all the signatures....
> i have applied on 29th jan & got my TRN on that days..
> do we get any confirmation mail from DIAC..
> ...


Albatross cockoo kangaroo. 

Acknowledgement.


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all, we submitted our medical results to Sydney and today we couldn't see "Organise your medical examinations" link in our online system. Does it mean there's some progress in our medical check? This is the only outstanding document that our CO is waiting for.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> Hi all, we submitted our medical results to Sydney and today we couldn't see "Organise your medical examinations" link in our online system. Does it mean there's some progress in our medical check? This is the only outstanding document that our CO is waiting for.


you may want to check this for medical information.


----------



## prudsun (Dec 17, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> My agent has uploaded some of my documents and rest is there with him..
> As he said once the case officer will get appointed than he will upload rest of the documents or after the demand once the CO will get appointed.
> 
> Yesterday he has shown my case online in his office....
> ...


Hi Anand,

I too logged my 189 on 29th Jan and uploaded the documents. Was told by my agent to wait for the CO to be allocated before applying for PCC & Meds.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi superm....I too applied on the 17th (16th night rather)....Do you think we might be lucky to get COs next week? Someone had heard from DIAC that its 7-9 weeks!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi superm....I too applied on the 17th (16th night rather)....Do you think we might be lucky to get COs next week? Someone had heard from DIAC that its 7-9 weeks!


I would confidently back you to be getting one next week! 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

melbourne2012 said:


> Hi all, we submitted our medical results to Sydney and today we couldn't see "Organise your medical examinations" link in our online system. Does it mean there's some progress in our medical check? This is the only outstanding document that our CO is waiting for.



Hi,

I observed the same for myself & my family, seems to be a good sign. It happened within a day after i had received confirmation from my clinic abt posting my results.

Btw, Did u also observe "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link disappearing? or Not?

Regards.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi superm....I too applied on the 17th (16th night rather)....Do you think we might be lucky to get COs next week? Someone had heard from DIAC that its 7-9 weeks!





Ghostride said:


> I would confidently back you to be getting one next week!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


I would want to believe it max by next week - this week also would not harm anything 
You applied just after receiving invite? 
I applied on 17th afternoon IST - late evening by Australian Time. 
But when I checked the acknowledgment - it only shows date of visa application - not time - do you think time would matter too?  
As there would be many applicants on 17th itself, that is why time may also matter.. 
Best of luck man..


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

superm said:


> I would want to believe it max by next week - this week also would not harm anything
> You applied just after receiving invite?
> I applied on 17th afternoon IST - late evening by Australian Time.
> But when I checked the acknowledgment - it only shows date of visa application - not time - do you think time would matter too?
> ...


Getting impatient are you? To the microseconds level now.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> you may want to check this for medical information.


Thanks mate....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Getting impatient are you? To the microseconds level now.


you got me man.. I, certainly, am!


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi
I had submitted form 80 on 10 Dec 2012 as requested by CO. But the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link is still there. What does it mean? can someone clarify this pls.

Thanks




sunnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I observed the same for myself & my family, seems to be a good sign. It happened within a day after i had received confirmation from my clinic abt posting my results.
> 
> ...


----------



## zav236 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,

I need help !!! I got the invitation on 4th to apply and I completed the application form and paid the fees. I have not received any TR number or acknowledgement.

I don't know where to go and do the next steps and upload the documents ? Is there a wait time for this ?

Kind of confused about it.

regards,

zav


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

superm said:


> I would want to believe it max by next week - this week also would not harm anything
> You applied just after receiving invite?
> I applied on 17th afternoon IST - late evening by Australian Time.
> But when I checked the acknowledgment - it only shows date of visa application - not time - do you think time would matter too?
> ...


Hi Superm, No, I did not apply soon after the invitation. I got mine on November 16th, so I basically applied one month later:smash: So, somehow I had happened to apply on another invitation round, that is Dec 16th night/17th morning...Hence, I am now in this long long que....Thanks to you and Ghostrider for all ur positive thoughts!...Makes me feel a lot better...Let's hope we get a CO next week..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> I had submitted form 80 on 10 Dec 2012 as requested by CO. But the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link is still there. What does it mean? can someone clarify this pls.
> 
> Thanks


Don't go by eVisa site - site is not very accurate in terms of these things. There are lot many people who frontloaded form 80 still some days after this link appeared in there. Go by your CO words.
Best of luck with grant!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Superm, No, I did not apply soon after the invitation. I got mine on November 16th, so I basically applied one month later:smash: So, somehow I had happened to apply on another invitation round, that is Dec 16th night/17th morning...Hence, I am now in this long long que....Thanks to you and Ghostrider for all ur positive thoughts!...Makes me feel a lot better...Let's hope we get a CO next week..


yeah.. do keep us updated of any progress at your front! Hope its soon!


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

i added my husband's educational and employment details in the visa application.
but i dont find any link to upload those documents.
Do I need to upload those as well?
if so, where to do?
pls help me.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi xyls98,
> 
> Same is the case with me. I had provided all docs except one, and she told me she can wait, as I had provided an evidence. This happened on 20th Dec. On 23rd Jan, I got the document and emailed her. I got an auto reply that I will get a reply in 7 work days. I sent one more reminder after 7 days and now its almost 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Yeah....You are right. we have no other option but to wait for their mail... I believe that following the holidays,they must have been more busier than normal..Lets hope they come back quickly to their previous cases and fix it...op2:


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Migrator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-
> 
> ...


you will be asked to submit PCC and MEDICAL after lodging your visa.


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I have been following this forum recently, this is an awesome information acquiring forum, I lodged my eoi on the 21st Jan and got an invite on the 4th Feb, already got the acknowledgement email on the 5th Feb, i wanted to know if i need to do medicals before getting into contact from the case officer? 

i have included my wife as well in my application but she is still overseas, does she need to do the medicals at same time i do mine? 

What are the next steps to proceed with, i have asked her to provide me; marriage certificate, passport copy, character check and proof of english medium as she is doing her last semester at her university. 

Sorry about long enquiry, i am just too anxious, hopefully you guys comprehend.
Kind regards to all, and thank you in advance


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Don't go for medical or PCC until you are advised to do so.


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Don't go for medical or PCC until you are advised to do so.


I already got police clearance from applying TR, just uploaded it. It takes a while to be acquired. Thanks for reply


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

varunsic said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have been following this forum recently, this is an awesome information acquiring forum, I lodged my eoi on the 21st Jan and got an invite on the 4th Feb, already got the acknowledgement email on the 5th Feb, i wanted to know if i need to do medicals before getting into contact from the case officer?
> 
> ...


Yes..If you have included your wife in your application..you have to submit her medicals as well,along with yours...either together or separately.

Many guys in this forum have front loaded their medicals even before their CO allocation & it has really worked for them ... but generally, medicals/PCC are meant to be submitted after being requested by CO....Anyway,its individual choices and one should go with their instincts...
Goodluck


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> i added my husband's educational and employment details in the visa application.
> but i dont find any link to upload those documents.
> Do I need to upload those as well?
> if so, where to do?
> pls help me.


could anybody help me in this regard??


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> could anybody help me in this regard??


I believe, it will appear only if you are claiming point for husband qualification and experience.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ashish.kundan said:


> I believe, it will appear only if you are claiming point for husband qualification and experience.


Thanks Ashish.
i dont claim points for his qualification.
i just wanted to make sure it's not necessary. am i right?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

jayprabu said:


> could anybody help me in this regard??


Are you going to take benefit of your husband's qualification and experience? Then and then only, u need this. So relax!!!


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

prudsun said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> I too logged my 189 on 29th Jan and uploaded the documents. Was told by my agent to wait for the CO to be allocated before applying for PCC & Meds.


Hi Prudsun....

We r standing in a long que here for the grant...i m reading this forum from last 10-12 days & getting addicted to read it all on daily basis & i m sure we should expact sumthing to hear around 15-20 th of March....not b4 that...

Lets wait & finally i found my budy with the same date of application...

you can do your pcc now a days & medical can be done once your case officer will be assigned...

thanks...........


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Prudsun....
> 
> We r standing in a long que here for the grant...i m reading this forum from last 10-12 days & getting addicted to read it all on daily basis & i m sure we should expact sumthing to hear around 15-20 th of March....not b4 that...
> 
> ...


Meds CAN be done before CO gets allocated. More information on eVisa and Meds here


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Meds CAN be done before CO gets allocated. More information on eVisa and Meds here



From this forum what my understanding is that we should upload all documents before the CO allocation.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

superm said:


> Meds CAN be done before CO gets allocated. More information on eVisa and Meds here



Hi Superm...

Please suggest how we go for the medicals as i have only TRN number with me and dont have any health ID with me.
Can i take the appointment with the help my TRN Number ....

Will that hospital upload my reports againt my TRN Number & will it reflect in my application status..
I want to save my each & every minute for this process....

Please suggest guys...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guys..

I have another problem with my PCC & Please suggest that also..

In my passport my Wife's name is mentioned and in my wife's passport my name is not mentioned & it is on her parental address.

In my PCC i am not going to face any issue as i have just renewed it 4 Months back & i think i will get my PCC there itself..

For my Wife's PCC should we show that she is married & new address is not mentioned on her passport as it is 4 years old passport..

Thanks in advance and please suggest..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Superm...
> 
> Please suggest how we go for the medicals as i have only TRN number with me and dont have any health ID with me.
> Can i take the appointment with the help my TRN Number ....
> ...


You will find a e-health link to fill the online form. You need to take the printout of the outcome of that online form. If you do not see any link then wait for your CO to be allocated.


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Thanks Ashish.
> i dont claim points for his qualification.
> i just wanted to make sure it's not necessary. am i right?


you are not required to provide your husband's qualification and experience docuemtns if you are not claiming points for him.

Regards

Bhura


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

My agent says if I apply for 190 I can stay in any state as its stated on the features of 190 visa on Skillset.

I am currently in NSW and doesnt not want to move from here.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Got a reply from health strategies today

I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.

Please direct any further enquiries about the status of your application to your case officer.

Now I HAD A QUESTION FOR SENIOR EXPATS. As autralian embassy had done telephonic as well as physical verification of my office on 4 Feb, how much time will it take now for the final decision. Need advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Superm...
> 
> Please suggest how we go for the medicals as i have only TRN number with me and dont have any health ID with me.
> Can i take the appointment with the help my TRN Number ....
> ...



you can find health examination link for each applicant in your doc checklist.
click on that link, fill the details and submit.
you can take reference letter now.

you need ur TRN number and this letter for booking medicals.
i just booked yesterday.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> you can find health examination link for each applicant in your doc checklist.
> click on that link, fill the details and submit.
> you can take reference letter now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jayprabhu.....

Please share your application timeline...........


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Thanks Jayprabhu.....
> 
> Please share your application timeline...........


and forms 26 and 160 as well.
they asked me to bring original passport and copy of the same, 4 passport size photographs, referral letters and these 2 forms. u need to get all these separately for each applicant.

i added my signature.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Team 4 Initial MS*

Hi Folks,
Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the initial's MS processed by Team-4 Adelaide ?????

Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.... Any member with the same CO.????


----------



## prudsun (Dec 17, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I have another problem with my PCC & Please suggest that also..
> 
> ...


Hi anandlitesh,

Our date of application is the same and the situation as well.

My wife's passport has the address of different state. I checked with the passport office in our current city and got to know that her PCC would take atleast 15 days. we dint apply for the PCC though...Just waiting for CO before we start the proceedings


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

prudsun said:


> Hi anandlitesh,
> 
> Our date of application is the same and the situation as well.
> 
> My wife's passport has the address of different state. I checked with the passport office in our current city and got to know that her PCC would take atleast 15 days. we dint apply for the PCC though...Just waiting for CO before we start the proceedings


As PCC is a must document if you prepare the document ready then it may enhance your time through getting the grant.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the initial's MS processed by Team-4 Adelaide ?????
> 
> Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.... Any member with the same CO.????


Hi,
I think I got the same CO. She requested MED and PCC in mid Jan. No update since then.


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Got a reply from health strategies today
> 
> I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Did you write an email to the Health Operations Center (HOC) of DIAC? If yes, could you pls share their email? Since my meds are referred for allready 3 months and hasnt been finalised yet!:-( 

Thanks


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Hello,
> Did you write an email to the Health Operations Center (HOC) of DIAC? If yes, could you pls share their email? Since my meds are referred for allready 3 months and hasnt been finalised yet!:-(
> 
> Thanks


The first two lines of my msg was thr reply......

I just wrote my TRN NO. , DOB , PASSPORT NO. , Name N same for my co applicants.... After 5 days i got reply that my medicals were finalised within couple of days they received..... Dont take tension urs will be finalised sooon....when were ur medicals refered


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys,

Finally got my grant today!! I thank each and every person who gave me guidance and help at various stages! This forum was really helpful!

Wishing you all a very speedy grant!


----------



## GauravS (Dec 8, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got my grant today!! I thank each and every person who gave me guidance and help at various stages! This forum was really helpful!
> 
> Wishing you all a very speedy grant!


Congrats buddy nd salute to ur patience for waiting so long .. your grant is like date tree where one has to climb so high to get fruit


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

GauravS said:


> Congrats buddy nd salute to ur patience for waiting so long .. your grant is like date tree where one has to climb so high to get fruit



Well said Gaurav .. it is indeed a tree full of dates for all of us .. and we all keep climbing to reach each of those dates and taste the sweetness bit by bit till we receive the Golden mail for final GRANT.: :


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> The first two lines of my msg was thr reply......
> 
> I just wrote my TRN NO. , DOB , PASSPORT NO. , Name N same for my co applicants.... After 5 days i got reply that my medicals were finalised within couple of days they received..... Dont take tension urs will be finalised sooon....when were ur medicals refered


Thanks for your prompt reply. What i meant is whether you wrote to MOC or HOC? Since i know that my meds were referred to HOC. Do you know any email address or preferably the phone number of HOC? I would appreciate if you could share it.
My meds were referred from the end of Oct. Im loosing my patience...

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. What i meant is whether you wrote to MOC or HOC? Since i know that my meds were referred to HOC. Do you know any email address or preferably the phone number of HOC? I would appreciate if you could share it.
> My meds were referred from the end of Oct. Im loosing my patience...
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated



Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> I think I got the same CO. She requested MED and PCC in mid Jan. No update since then.



Hi, I also got the same CO. My agent is also waiting for her mail. All documents were uploaded and rest were mailed to her. Don't know what she is doing????


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

GauravS said:


> Congrats buddy nd salute to ur patience for waiting so long .. your grant is like date tree where one has to climb so high to get fruit


Thanks GauravS!!


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380


Thank you so much Slagozz,
Maybe you know their phone number?

Thanks again


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Thank you so much Slagozz,
> Maybe you know their phone number?
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry, I do not have their phone number. If you mail them then you will receive detail email about your medical in reply within 5 working days.


----------



## kristy711 (Oct 26, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Sorry, I do not have their phone number. If you mail them then you will receive detail email about your medical in reply within 5 working days.


Thanks a lot. I will email them then...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kristy711 said:


> Thanks a lot. I will email them then...


Do not forget to inform your TRN, Passport No, DOB, Name etc. in your mail......


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Queries to people who have been granted 190 and have reached AUS,

do you have to inform the state that you have arrived, If yes how do to do it?

Regards, 
Rks890


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Sorry, I do not have their phone number. If you mail them then you will receive detail email about your medical in reply within 5 working days.


We emailed them and haven't got reply within 5 working days timeframe


----------



## melbourne2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> We emailed them and haven't got reply within 5 working days timeframe


just got a reply from them


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

melbourne2012 said:


> just got a reply from them


What was the reply


----------



## test1234 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi There,

I got a positive assessment from VETASSESS and my Victoria state sponsorship was approved. I submitted my EOI and got an EOI ID, which I forwarded to Victoria State. 

I received an email from them saying "Please note that due to technical issues with SkillSelect, Victoria is currently not able to nominate the EOI ID. Once these technical issues have been resolved, we will forward our nomination to DIAC."

Did anyone else get this email?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz fly_aus on your grant! All the best for the move


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Can you please share what they have mentioned in their mail???


Hello..

I can see few timelines with CO assigned in a matter of days.. I too have an invitation from SA and lodged my visa on 13 Jan 2013 but still do not have a CO assigned? what could be the reason? btw, am applying from India.. am i missing something here? what extra care can be taken from us to make sure our application is processed little quick.. Thanks for your time

Suresh Tallam


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

bhura said:


> I applied for 189 while holding 475 because with 189 I can live and work anywhere in Australia. you can always apply for 189/190 while holding 475 and once 189/190 granted the earlier visa will be cancelled.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bhura


Hi Bhura
I am also 475 holder and applied for 189. Currently I am living in WA. I applied on 7th january. I heard that we dn't have to submit medical and PCC as we have already done that . please share your update.

regards
Rana_ abhijit


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi fellow expats, 

Hi had an enquiry and would be really greatful if anyone can help. My situation is thus;
I lodged my application on the 4th of Feb. Got acknowleged on the same day but received a second mail about immi brigding visa grant and it states ive been given bridging visa C. The reason i think is may be my TR is not yet in effect as i havent heard from anyone about the TR grant, means i was in bridging while i applied.

Any enlightenment woul be highly appreciated.


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

varunsic said:


> Hi fellow expats,
> 
> Hi had an enquiry and would be really greatful if anyone can help. My situation is thus;
> I lodged my application on the 4th of Feb. Got acknowleged on the same day but received a second mail about immi brigding visa grant and it states ive been given bridging visa C. The reason i think is may be my TR is not yet in effect as i havent heard from anyone about the TR grant, means i was in bridging while i applied.
> ...


yes unfortunately that's how it works if you apply whilst on another bridging visa. you can however, apply for permission to work, just make sure your reason is convincing.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

I have lodged application on 15th Dec 2012 and still waiting for CO, but in few days I am moving to Australia on 457 (Work permit) visa. any thing do I need to do or inform anyone ? or any impact on this PR Visa 189 by this travel ?


----------



## rana_abhijit (Feb 8, 2013)

kemee said:


> I have lodged application on 15th Dec 2012 and still waiting for CO, but in few days I am moving to Australia on 457 (Work permit) visa. any thing do I need to do or inform anyone ? or any impact on this PR Visa 189 by this travel ?


just fill up the form to notify your address and new job address


----------



## diana123 (Jan 29, 2013)

how cases are assigned to CO??i mean is it on the basis of high risk - low risk country or on the basis of skill accessors like EA, ACS, TRA, or State Sponsorship etc. etc.,, any idea..

Thanx


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

They are assigned based on visa application date and I think type of visa. Checking DIAC website its been updated to say CO allocation takes 10 weeks from application date. I am thinking its for visa 189 ....not too sure other guys can comment.Looking at other threads guys who applied on 10-11 Dec have just been assigned CO. Its a waiting game!


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

diana123 said:


> how cases are assigned to CO??i mean is it on the basis of high risk - low risk country or on the basis of skill accessors like EA, ACS, TRA, or State Sponsorship etc. etc.,, any idea..
> 
> Thanx



These links might help you understand the allocation and processing times / priorities..

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Client Service Charter

As per my observations.. LR, HR, VHR country lists do have major impact on processing times. 

Regards.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi, I also got the same CO. My agent is also waiting for her mail. All documents were uploaded and rest were mailed to her. Don't know what she is doing????


Since 17th Dec ????? :shocked::shocked: Did you try to contact her?


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Helo friends and seniors !!!

My wife is a co-applicant in my PR visa.
1. Is she equally eligible to work in auatralia ?
2. I got state nomination from victoria so Will she have to live in victoria for the first 2 yrs as well ?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Since 17th Dec ????? :shocked::shocked: Did you try to contact her?


Same is the case here... I got my CO on 20/12/12 & as per her request,uploaded all my documents asap.. but still waitinggggg for her replylayball:
Recently,I came to know that she is on leave since past 2weeks... so guys keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.
:amen:


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Since 17th Dec ????? :shocked::shocked: Did you try to contact her?


Hi Sam18, who is your CO ??


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Same is the case here... I got my CO on 20/12/12 & as per her request,uploaded all my documents asap.. but still waitinggggg for her replylayball:
> Recently,I came to know that she is on leave since past 2weeks... so guys keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.
> :amen:


Hi xyls98, who is your CO ?


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys ,

Again I wanted to clarify few doubts after one granted with AU PR 

1. Do we need to Close all our Bank Accounts in India after getting PR ? Is it necessary ? what if because of some reasons I may not able to move to AU during the given one year time frame ?

2. What changes we need to make I mean like informing Gov of India or changing some status at some gov departments ..any thing that sort of ? 

Can expats from India clarify these doubts please ? 

Thanks


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

amit26580 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Again I wanted to clarify few doubts after one granted with AU PR
> 
> ...


Hello.. I don't think that you need to close those accounts. so do not worry. You can operate your accounts online and on your behalf, your family members can operate it. Make it joint account. Signed all cheques so in your absence, yout trustworthy person can operate it.


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just for everyones kind information:-

Hi XXX, 

Theres actually no technical problem here- the system is working exactly as intended. 

Last week DIAC's new eMedical system was released in India, which offers a more efficient means of processing health examination results, and replaces the existing eHealth processing system. 

With eMedical examinations, you do not have to select a specific clinic to attend. You need only respond to the medical history questionnaire in eLodgement, as you have already done, and print the eMedical Referral letter. 

This referral letter will enable you to have your results processed at any panel clinic in India- the clinic just needs to search for your records in the health processing system, using your TRN: XXXXXXXXXX

PLease be sure to tell the clinic that your record needs to be processed in eMedical, not eHealth. 

Hope this helps

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years 
2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank 
2009 - date - Self employed as web developer 
My questions is 
1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas 
2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ? 
3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009 
4- what will be the assessing authority in this case

friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future 
waiting for ur advises


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> The first two lines of my msg was thr reply......
> 
> I just wrote my TRN NO. , DOB , PASSPORT NO. , Name N same for my co applicants.... After 5 days i got reply that my medicals were finalised within couple of days they received..... Dont take tension urs will be finalised sooon....when were ur medicals refered


Good day,

May i know if your CO told you that your meds are received or finalized? Did you see it in the skillselect"continue a saved visa application"? Or via email?

I am worried since as i know that the medical clinic will be the one to forward the meds result and i may not now if the clinic already has uploaded/ sent the results.

Thanks


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, i applied for 189 last week and wanted to go forward with medicals, i am a little bit confused as when i click on organise meds i cannot see any melbournian centre? how should i proceed? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Good day,
> 
> May i know if your CO told you that your meds are received or finalized? Did you see it in the skillselect"continue a saved visa application"? Or via email?
> 
> ...


I wrote email to healt stretegies n got reply from them abt my medicals.. If clinic has uploaded ur result , link under ur name related to organise ur health examination would disappear. Check ur link ib evisa page


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

varunsic said:


> Hi everyone, i applied for 189 last week and wanted to go forward with medicals, i am a little bit confused as when i click on organise meds i cannot see any melbournian centre? how should i proceed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Where are you currently?? I mean country of current stay??


----------



## ozies (Feb 13, 2013)

hello


----------



## ozies (Feb 13, 2013)

any one from jan mid ...189


----------



## rajivp2008 (Jan 28, 2013)

varunsic said:


> Hi everyone, i applied for 189 last week and wanted to go forward with medicals, i am a little bit confused as when i click on organise meds i cannot see any melbournian centre? how should i proceed?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There is a link to print out the forms for manual medical processing. Click on that link, download the forms. 

Find you nearest authorised doctor from the link below:

Contact Us

You can book an appointment in any clinic (anywhere in the world) by quoting the TRN number while booking for an appointment.


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

IPS said:


> Where are you currently?? I mean country of current stay??


I am in melbourne and my wife in Mauritius.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi I am chemical engineer. My wife studied Master In Microbiology having three years of experience as university lecturer in Microbiology lectureship.

I want to claim her point as partner point (5 points).

Under what ANZSCO code I need to apply for her skill assessment.

Microbiologist Code-234517
University Lecturer- 242111

Should I go for point test advice as I just want to claim for her skill point?


Age -30
Education-15
Experience-10 (5 Years)
Partner - 5

Total- 60 points.

Moreover, she holds her older name(before marriage) in her employment records. Should marriage certificate suffice all requirement or should I need to go for name change procedure.?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi I am chemical engineer. My wife studied Master In Microbiology having three years of experience as university lecturer in Microbiology lectureship.
> 
> I want to claim her point as partner point (5 points).
> 
> ...


Why not just write IELTS, score 7 and above in all and get 10 points. Getting your wife's skills assessed will cost more and take more time.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 204055 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi there,

I was trying to get an appointment for my medicals but i am getting this error message 

#The immigration identification number is not valid

Is it because i am not in the system yet?

I applied on the 4th of Feb


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

varunsic said:


> I am in melbourne and my wife in Mauritius.


Take a look this might help you - 

Panel Physicians


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi I am chemical engineer. My wife studied Master In Microbiology having three years of experience as university lecturer in Microbiology lectureship.
> 
> I want to claim her point as partner point (5 points).
> 
> ...


You will not receive any point for partner skill if your partner occupation is not same to your occupation. Please read the following link for explanantion of points for partner's skill.

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> You will not receive any point for partner skill if your partner occupation is not same to your occupation. Please read the following link for explanantion of points for partner's skill.
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that's right. It just says that the partner's skill has to be from the same list. Not the same occupation.

"Partner Skills

You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

-age
-English language ability
-a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application."


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that's right. It just says that the partner's skill has to be from the same list. Not the same occupation.
> 
> "Partner Skills
> 
> ...


You may be right, I am nor sure.............


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Hi I am chemical engineer. My wife studied Master In Microbiology having three years of experience as university lecturer in Microbiology lectureship.
> 
> I want to claim her point as partner point (5 points).
> 
> ...


For assessment as Lecturer do check if any other generic teaching specific degree is required like B. Ed.

Older name in records not a worry. Marriage certificate would suffice. Additionally if passport has hanged name , that would also suffice. 
Else you wil have to provide a cover letter and/or mention in respective forms of all the names she has been known with.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that's right. It just says that the partner's skill has to be from the same list. Not the same occupation.
> 
> "Partner Skills
> 
> ...


Can be other profession. But has to be assessed by the respective body prior to claiming points.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

dldmaniac said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think that's right. It just says that the partner's skill has to be from the same list. Not the same occupation.
> 
> "Partner Skills
> 
> ...


Thanks..
our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Can be other profession. But has to be assessed by the respective body prior to claiming points.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks..
our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.

What can be done now?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Can be other profession. But has to be assessed by the respective body prior to claiming points.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks..
our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.

What can be done? ..please guide.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> You will not receive any point for partner skill if your partner occupation is not same to your occupation. Please read the following link for explanantion of points for partner's skill.
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


Thanks..
our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.

What can be done now? ...please help


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks..
> our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.
> 
> What can be done? ..please guide.


Schedule 2 is not applicable for 189 visa........
Also chemical engineer has been cap reached.......


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks..
> our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.
> 
> What can be done? ..please guide.


Are you really sure you want partner points ? Aren't you getting sufficient points with you as primary applicant ? Did you consider the IELTS advice given by another member a few posts ago ?

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Schedule 2 is not applicable for 189 visa........
> Also chemical engineer has been cap reached.......


yeah. i know i will apply in July. 

I will apply for 189 for myself. But for claiming partner points, can I use schedule 2 list.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Are you really sure you want partner points ? Aren't you getting sufficient points with you as primary applicant ? Did you consider the IELTS advice given by another member a few posts ago ?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


yes..I have passed IELTS with L 7.5 R7 W6.5 S6.5..
SO I am not gonna claim IELTS point. because 7 bands in writing is quite tough for me. therefore, i decided to consider partner skill.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> yes..I have passed IELTS with L 7.5 R7 W6.5 S6.5..
> SO I am not gonna claim IELTS point. because 7 bands in writing is quite tough for me. therefore, i decided to consider partner skill.


Personally I would anyday ask you to rewrite IELTS than going for partner assessment.

Nevertheless, in your case, partner in the other list, am not sure if profession from the other list can be added to primary applicant from SOL1. I will have to check as well as not encountered such a case before. 
Logically maybe applicable only if yu applying for 190 subclass as primary applicant. For 189, am a tad doubtful. Still have to check.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

Need urgent help 
2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ?? 
If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

AUSA said:


> Need urgent help
> 2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ??
> If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


hi, AUSA, sorry mate I am not too sure about this...you will have to check with the relevant assessing authority.. What's your occupation?


----------



## Manav (Feb 15, 2013)

*Help*

Hi Everyone,
I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been a month now)

Plssssss advice


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?

189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...

Looking forward for your response in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Manav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
> I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
> Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been a month now)
> ...


Hi Manav, It is better to mail all the documents to CO asap.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?
> 
> ...


The entry date to Australia is one year from PCC or medical which ever is earlier.


----------



## Manav (Feb 15, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Hi Manav, It is better to mail all the documents to CO asap.


Yeah...This is what i think...Thanks


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

I need an advise..

I have been asked by CO to submit Functional English evidence proof. My wife has done schooling..secondary..graduation and PG in English medium. Only her tenth and intermediate certificates says the medium is english and not the degree and PG. Is that ok, if i just send the tenth and intermediate certificates? or should i get any doc from the college principal saying she has done her degree in english medium. If so, is there any format for this? Please help me out on this.

Thank you


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vtallam said:


> I need an advise..
> 
> I have been asked by CO to submit Functional English evidence proof. My wife has done schooling..secondary..graduation and PG in English medium. Only her tenth and intermediate certificates says the medium is english and not the degree and PG. Is that ok, if i just send the tenth and intermediate certificates? or should i get any doc from the college principal saying she has done her degree in english medium. If so, is there any format for this? Please help me out on this.
> 
> Thank you


Better to get a letter. Check this eVisa Page on Migrate to Australia information place. What you seek is at last of page.
Leave comment if still have question.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

CO assigned. Team GSM Adelaide. BA. Anybody with the same team? Everything ok for you folks?

Here's the list of items requested. Please let me know if I should include additional items apart from what's listed here?

Myself and spouse
------------------------
Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character - Malaysian Police Clearance
Evidence of English Language Ability
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
Evidence of Health
Passport Photograph
Evidence of Character - Form 80

Kids (under 5 yrs)
----------------------
Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Health
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
Passport Photograph

Thank you so much!


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

*Help Required in CO asked Doc*

Following doc has been asked by CO.


Could anyone please help me with this? what does this mean ?

Evidence of Character ( is this PCC)
National Police Clearance Certificate (what is national PCC)
Permanent Assessment


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kemee said:


> Following doc has been asked by CO.
> 
> 
> Could anyone please help me with this? what does this mean ?
> ...


Form 80



kemee said:


> National Police Clearance Certificate (what is national PCC)


PCC



kemee said:


> Permanent Assessment


May be occupational assessment, not sure though.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.

BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress" 

Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kemee said:


> CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.
> 
> BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress"
> 
> Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


Same thing happened to me and no CO assigned yet for me......!!!


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Same thing happened to me and no CO assigned yet for me......!!!


Do you see your uploaded doc today ?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kemee said:


> Do you see your uploaded doc today ?



Last itme I loged in I could not see any uploaded doc. And for past 1/2 an hour I could not even log in and it is showing login error with "trn & password is not matching" error message.


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

kemee said:


> CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.
> 
> BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress"
> 
> Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


Please do not just rely on uploading docs on eVisa application as its quite buggy, as per observations by most applicants.
Its better to email all the docs to your CO and get confirmation.


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks..
> our occupation is in ENSOL. But mine is in Scedule-1 and my wife is in schedule-2.


Can I go for ENS or RSMS considering 5 points for partner skill?
So both of our occupation will be in CSOL(Same occupation list)


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kemee said:


> CO assigned on 15 Feb [brisbane.gsm.team34] and asked for most of the doc whcih I have uploaded while lodging...on same day 15-Feb I have checked online attached doc was there.
> 
> BUT on 17-Feb(Today) when I am logging online app and checking for Doc status , I CAN NOT SEE ANY OF MY DOC. ALL ARE GONE and application status is also not showing "In Progress" it is showing one step backward. something like "lodging in progress"
> 
> Don't know what is going on ? Why I am not able to see my all the uploaded Doc?


Dont worry about not able to see or login to eVisa - system has quite glitches.
So just mail the documents (whatever CO asked) to CO - s/he sometimes not able to see some documents on their system, that's why they ask you to mail them.
Please mail docs ASAP.
Best of luck!

*Your visa lodge date?*


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

superm said:


> Dont worry about not able to see or login to eVisa - system has quite glitches.
> So just mail the documents (whatever CO asked) to CO - s/he sometimes not able to see some documents on their system, that's why they ask you to mail them.
> Please mail docs ASAP.
> Best of luck!
> ...


15th Dec,


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

@ Kemee...

I and most other applicant also faced the same problem, perhaps DIAC is running maintenance work upon the EVisa website thats why things went other way...


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Just realized my birth certificate and marriage certificate are not in english. How do I go about it?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Just realized my birth certificate and marriage certificate are not in english. How do I go about it?


Simple. Just translate in english by a lawyer and notarize.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Just realized my birth certificate and marriage certificate are not in english. How do I go about it?


For both you can have the English certified copy from government authority. I have done so.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> For both you can have the English certified copy from government authority. I have done so.


Just found out I could get an english copy at the National Registration Department (NRD) for a small fee.


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*EOI Invitation*

Hello All,

I know my agent has submitted the EOI last week and was expecting invitation today (18-Feb round). But it seems the invitation has not yet come. Firstly is this possible and if yes .. how long should I wait to see the invitation. Also since the agent has done the EOI, should I be asking for login credentials to check for myself the EOI status .. slightly awkward at this stage to ask for it .. 

ACS result received :8th Feb, IELTS (L8/R8.5/W8.5/S7.5)


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I know my agent has submitted the EOI last week and was expecting invitation today (18-Feb round). But it seems the invitation has not yet come. Firstly is this possible and if yes .. how long should I wait to see the invitation. Also since the agent has done the EOI, should I be asking for login credentials to check for myself the EOI status .. slightly awkward at this stage to ask for it ..
> 
> ACS result received :8th Feb, IELTS (L8/R8.5/W8.5/S7.5)



Which visa subclass did you apply 189/190? If 189 then u should get the invitation by now, if not then you have to wait for next round. If 190 then u need nomination to be received by DIAC to get invitation. Anyway, what is your occupation?


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> Which visa subclass did you apply 189/190? If 189 then u should get the invitation by now, if not then you have to wait for next round. If 190 then u need nomination to be received by DIAC to get invitation. Anyway, what is your occupation?


Well, I was told that my EOI application was for Visa subclass 189 and as per ACS assessment the ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with over 10 yrs of experience. I am wondering if I have to wait for the next round .. that would be 4th March .. Am i correct .. if that is the case .. what a dampener ...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> Well, I was told that my EOI application was for Visa subclass 189 and as per ACS assessment the ANZSCO Code is 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with over 10 yrs of experience. I am wondering if I have to wait for the next round .. that would be 4th March .. Am i correct .. if that is the case .. what a dampener ...



As per my understanding your point should be more than 60 (may be 65 or 70) in that case u should get invitation for application if otherwise no mistake is happened. Please consult your MA to check the EOI again.


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> As per my understanding your point should be more than 60 (may be 65 or 70) in that case u should get invitation for application if otherwise no mistake is happened. Please consult your MA to check the EOI again.


Hello All,

The points when I calculate work out to be 65 points. Are you trying to suggest that if I have not received invitation .. this is unusual. Also the ANZSCO code 263111 under which I have applied, the ceiling has not yet reached and enough seats available there !!! Does anyone have any comment on if this is normal not receive an invite .. since i was very positive and have been expecting the invite ..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> Hey Slagozz,
> 
> The points when I calculate work out to be 65 points. Are you trying to suggest that if I have not received invitation .. this is unusual. Also the ANZSCO code 263111 under which I have applied, the ceiling has not yet reached and enough seats available there !!!


Yeah, it is unusual.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

ozies said:


> any one from jan mid ...189


Hi! lodged my 189 application last Jan. 15. Still waiting for a CO. Will be taking medicals this week. Best regards!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi! anyone here from the Philippines? were you required by your CO to fillout form 80?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The points when I calculate work out to be 65 points. Are you trying to suggest that if I have not received invitation .. this is unusual. Also the ANZSCO code 263111 under which I have applied, the ceiling has not yet reached and enough seats available there !!! Does anyone have any comment on if this is normal not receive an invite .. since i was very positive and have been expecting the invite ..


Hmm...You might get a better idea why they haven't invited you yet after they publish the report of the invitations sent during Feb. And yea, 263111 is still in demand. You will definitely get your invite in March.

Maybe you could try and ask your agent to give your skillselect login credentials so that you could log in and check whether the EOI has been submitted properly?


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi! anyone here from the Philippines? were you required by your CO to fillout form 80?


Hi, 

We did submit form 80. Our CO from Team 33 Brisbane requested for it.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> We did submit form 80. Our CO from Team 33 Brisbane requested for it.


Thanks. Did you fillout a copy for each adult member of your family or is it only for the main applicant? also, how did you fillout the form, print-fillout-scan then submit?


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks. Did you fillout a copy for each adult member of your family or is it only for the main applicant? also, how did you fillout the form, print-fillout-scan then submit?


All adult applicants (me and my husband). My agent did it for me. They fill it out using Adobe (I think) and uploaded online. I think you need the software as it is easier to do it and correct it (if there are any errors) than having to hand-write it.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> We did submit form 80. Our CO from Team 33 Brisbane requested for it.


Wht were ur co initials


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Wht were ur co initials


It's VL.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Sach 1213, Any update on your case? Did you contact the CO? Hope u get the grant soon


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

kdominguez said:


> All adult applicants (me and my husband). My agent did it for me. They fill it out using Adobe (I think) and uploaded online. I think you need the software as it is easier to do it and correct it (if there are any errors) than having to hand-write it.


Throught so too. Thank you very much. Hope we will also receive our GRANT soon!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Throught so too. Thank you very much. Hope we will also receive our GRANT soon!


HI mcqueen, what is your timeline?


----------



## kdominguez (Jun 21, 2012)

lightningmcqueen said:


> Throught so too. Thank you very much. Hope we will also receive our GRANT soon!


I'm happy to help.  Feel free to send me a PM if you need anything else. 
Good luck!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> HI mcqueen, what is your timeline?


Hi slagozzz.. here it is

_______________
IELTS:26/05/2012; EA Assessment (263312): 01/11/2012; EOI: 03/01/2013; Invitation: 07/01/2013; Lodgement: 15/01/2013; Meds: 22/02/2013; PCC: 29/01/2013; CO: hopefully within 10weeks from lodgement date; GRANT: soon!


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

kdominguez said:


> I'm happy to help.  Feel free to send me a PM if you need anything else.
> Good luck!


Thank you ma'am. Goodluck too and God bless


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

*Medical not uploading*

After my CO requested for medical, I did the medical screening and the doctors are saying they are facing difficulties in uploading my report through my TRN number. Then I wrote an e-mail to my CO and she replied suggesting me to write an email to e-Health department and ask them to provide my e-health number. Then did the same yesterday. Still I am not getting any mail from e-mail. Do anyone have the idea in this regard? You suggestion will be very valuable.


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


Please use pdf printer to convert your files to pdf. After converting to pdf you will be able to reduce the size of the file by selecting the option in adobe pdf reader.


----------



## KJA (Feb 19, 2013)

*189 visa*

I am invited to apply for 189 visa with 60 points. Does anyone know what are the chances I may not be granted this visa even if I prove 60 points which I claimed? 

Thanks in adv. for the reply..


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

KJA said:


> I am invited to apply for 189 visa with 60 points. Does anyone know what are the chances I may not be granted this visa even if I prove 60 points which I claimed?
> 
> Thanks in adv. for the reply..


If u can proof ur claim, medical and security ground check (if DIAC goes for it) found okay, then u positively be granted, no doubts.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Filling up the form 26. Stuck at question 12.

Have you lodged a visa application. I know I should answer YES. but the question is at what office? What does that mean?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh no..i was going through my application details and realized there maybe a mistake. Do i use form 1022?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Oh no..i was going through my application details and realized there maybe a mistake. Do i use form 1022?


what mistake did you do? I have also done mistakes. My wife's and child's family and given name were mistakenly swapped. What should we do now? Please advice.......


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> what mistake did you do? I have also done mistakes. My wife's and child's family and given name were mistakenly swapped. What should we do now? Please advice.......


You could fill Form 1023


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

VVV said:


> You could fill Form 1023


Thanks a lot VVV


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jefferson said:


> Oh no..i was going through my application details and realized there maybe a mistake. Do i use form 1022?


It's 1023


----------



## rawbin (Nov 10, 2012)

hello,

I got 190 invitation and applied my visa by clicking the link on EOI. I did fill the form and paid the application fee as well. after that I found place where I need to upload the documents but surprisingly i could not see any place to upload State Sponsorship letter and along with main application myself there came all my non migrating family members list and link to upload documents of their medical, character check up. Is this normal or I did something wrong? But I am sure I did fill my parents name as non migrating family members.

The other thing is i have booked medical checkup as well do i need to wait CO to ask me for medical checkup or I can go for it right now.

Can somebody please help me I am applying visa by myself without using any agent so getting more confused.

Waiting for quick response.

kind regards,
rawbin


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI rawbin,

I am not too sure abt your first question as I have applied for 189. However, don't they have an option called "other" or something? You can give a description of the document which you are uploading, so the Co will know it's the SS letter. Anyways, if the CO cannot find anything they will always contact you.

Regarding the medicals - you can do it before the CO. There will be an "organize your medical examinations" link in your evisa. Click on it, fill in the form and then you can check the hospitals from where you can get the examination done (the details are available on the immi site). 

Good Luck!


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

rawbin said:


> hello,
> 
> I got 190 invitation and applied my visa by clicking the link on EOI. I did fill the form and paid the application fee as well. after that I found place where I need to upload the documents but surprisingly i could not see any place to upload State Sponsorship letter and along with main application myself there came all my non migrating family members list and link to upload documents of their medical, character check up. Is this normal or I did something wrong? But I am sure I did fill my parents name as non migrating family members.
> 
> ...


You will be eligible to apply 190 visa only once you have got the ss from the state. So in this case, they wont need the sponsor letter because of the connection of eoi and state sponsorship. In conclusion you don't need to upload the sponsor letter.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

rawbin said:


> hello,
> 
> I got 190 invitation and applied my visa by clicking the link on EOI. I did fill the form and paid the application fee as well. after that I found place where I need to upload the documents but surprisingly i could not see any place to upload State Sponsorship letter and along with main application myself there came all my non migrating family members list and link to upload documents of their medical, character check up. Is this normal or I did something wrong? But I am sure I did fill my parents name as non migrating family members.
> 
> ...


SS letter is not needed as you got invited once you received your nomination.
if still your CO wants that, s/he will request you to send.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all

When will the status of documents attached change to "Received " state?
I have uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals. But some are showing as "Received" and some are still in "Required" state.

When will status of documents change to 'Received' ??? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## aussimmi (Dec 31, 2012)

is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

aussimmi said:


> is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


file size can be max 5 MB.
if you upload a file having size more than that, you will get an error.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Helloss said:


> Hi all
> 
> When will the status of documents attached change to "Received " state?
> I have uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals. But some are showing as "Received" and some are still in "Required" state.
> ...


same is the case here..

am planning to upload the docs which are still 'required'


----------



## malthe (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congratulations !!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rawbin said:


> hello,
> 
> I got 190 invitation and applied my visa by clicking the link on EOI. I did fill the form and paid the application fee as well. after that I found place where I need to upload the documents but surprisingly i could not see any place to upload State Sponsorship letter and along with main application myself there came all my non migrating family members list and link to upload documents of their medical, character check up. Is this normal or I did something wrong? But I am sure I did fill my parents name as non migrating family members.
> 
> ...



For th first one thats perfectly normal.
You will find the doc. type when you click on add attachment on the right side pane under one of the criteria there for loading the satte nomination proof.

And YES it is perfectly fine to go ahead and get your MEDs done as it does save a lot of time.

And whenever you get confused start logging your queries here in this thread.....someone or the other will surely help you out.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Helloss said:


> Hi all
> 
> When will the status of documents attached change to "Received " state?
> I have uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals. But some are showing as "Received" and some are still in "Required" state.
> ...


Hi.. First of all - don't go too much by the eVisa page changes - as it has few bugs and statuses change without much of the meaning.
But here's a list of status and their meaning on eVisa Page of Migrate to Australia information place.
Leave comment if still have question.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear ALL,

I have a little issue..
my aunt is also migrating with me.

how do i have t attache her details. Do i have to submit them via online submitting system or do i have to post those documents to Australia.

XXX


----------



## ab1303 (Feb 20, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats Dude....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Congrats Dude....


Thanks buddy.....


----------



## sharpshooter (Oct 8, 2012)

*visa fee online payment using australian credit card outside australia*

Hi,

I don't have a credit card with higher limit. One of my friend in Australia is willing to give his Australian credit card details to pay for me. can I do the payment online from outside Australia with his card details?

Please can any one advice on this or anyone had a similar situation can share their experience?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sharpshooter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have a credit card with higher limit. One of my friend in Australia is willing to give his Australian credit card details to pay for me. can I do the payment online from outside Australia with his card details?
> 
> ...


yes - why not. When you are online - you are not inside or outside a country - you are on internet. I also used someone's debit card details while sitting in India to pay for Visa fees. Yeah - do negotiate the way you will be paying your friend back!
For similar or more information regarding applying visa you can see - eVisa page of the Migrate to Australia information place.

Still have questions -? Leave a comment.
Best of luck!


----------



## floatingab (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have lodged visa application yesterday, anybody got an idea what's the timeline of processing visa190？ I have all valid docs so far but some of them will expire next month. Any clue please help!


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

*Need assistance on EOI submission*

need someone to give advise on my situation right now

Work Experience

1) ACS assessment positive with 7 years 3 months from July 2003
2) my work experience with my latest employer until February 2013 will have another 4 months from October 2012 to February 2013
3) there have another job which is 24 hours work for 2 years that i never mentioned to ACS (can i submit it without the ACS assessment?)

DIAC work experience = 7 years 3 months + 4 months + 2 years (9 years 7 months work experience)

i am planning to apply 189 visa, my point as below
- age 29 (30 points)
- degree (15 points)
- IELTS (0 points)
- 9 years 7 months work experience (15 points for 8 years work experience)
which is total 60 points to fill in the EOI

My question is can i get to claim the 15 points for the 8 years work experience? My degree was completed in June 2008 and diploma was completed July 2004. My work experience there have 5 years is from year July 2003 to July 2008 and there have 2 years work experience that i did not mentioned to ACS.

As i saw some post in some migration forum, there is the work experience is start from after completed your diploma or degree?

So confusing now, appreciate someone can answer me this question. Many thanks.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

TanKianWee said:


> need someone to give advise on my situation right now
> 
> Work Experience
> 
> ...


For which educational qualification you are claiming points for? Work experience depends on that as the experience will be counted since after your qualification.


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

slagozzz said:


> For which educational qualification you are claiming points for? Work experience depends on that as the experience will be counted since after your qualification.


I claiming my points on degree which is on June 2008. So my work experience is only able to get after June 2008??? I start working since July 2003... Do you think that the DIAC will giving me the 15 points for the 8 years + work experience?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

I think work experience is calculated upto day of lodgement by DIAC but i could be wrong not an expert in this. Why is IELTS 0 points ? Are you not planning to claim points on this?


----------



## CookehMonsta (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new to the forums here! I just received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa(70 points). I have done the ACS assessment(6 years, they used my MCITP as a diploma). I have claimed points for work experience, four in Australia, 3 overseas. I did a one-year master in IT management at UOW here in Australia, so get points for having a degree, not for having studied in Aus(which needs two years full-time study)

While for the Australian work experience I can easily provide bank statements, ATO tax returns, the works, I am worried I will be grilled about my 3 years overseas experience. All I can and want to provide is the letters I obtained for the ACS assessment. The rest is just too much of a hassle as we are talking stuff from 2006-2008!

Do you think this will be a problem? I am from a low-risk country, and have been living and working in my nominated profession for four years here. I just don't want to blow three grand to get rejected.


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

Shixmo said:


> I think work experience is calculated upto day of lodgement by DIAC but i could be wrong not an expert in this. Why is IELTS 0 points ? Are you not planning to claim points on this?


It is because my IELTS is just 6.0 each band.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

TanKianWee said:


> I claiming my points on degree which is on June 2008. So my work experience is only able to get after June 2008??? I start working since July 2003... Do you think that the DIAC will giving me the 15 points for the 8 years + work experience?


Your work experience will be counted after your degree which is June 2008. So recalculate your points please. It is clearly mentioned in the point criteria that the work experience will have to be on nominated occupation and only be calculated since after the degree qualified. In your skill assessment letter, the time of degree qualification will be mentioned.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

CookehMonsta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forums here! I just received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa(70 points). I have done the ACS assessment(6 years, they used my MCITP as a diploma). I have claimed points for work experience, four in Australia, 3 overseas. I did a one-year master in IT management at UOW here in Australia, so get points for having a degree, not for having studied in Aus(which needs two years full-time study)
> 
> ...



Do not claim any points which you will not be able to prove. Only ACS document is not sufficient to some CO and they may ask for further documents. So you must have to prepare your documents before your claims.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share some info over the luggage query - 

If you are travelling to Australia for the first time in life. Then try to book ticket via travel agent and tell them this fact "FIRST TIME TRAVELLING TO AUSTRALIA", and you would get double luggage capacity. This is only for first time travellers.

Ex - If luggage limit is 20Kg it would become 40Kg :spit:

My friend got this for JET AIRWAYS.

Try your luck 

IPS~


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy next year accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

IPS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some info over the luggage query -
> 
> ...


.




Thanks 4 the info


----------



## sharpshooter (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the info... the link which you have provided have cleared most of my doubts... thanks again for clarification...


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys.. i need an advise.. got the grant yesterday.. do you think it is good to have a visa label printed on the passport? I think it is better to have one.. how do i get this done from india? anyone else has got it done earlier? Thanks for your time

Suresh Tallam


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

vtallam said:


> Guys.. i need an advise.. got the grant yesterday.. do you think it is good to have a visa label printed on the passport? I think it is better to have one.. how do i get this done from india? anyone else has got it done earlier? Thanks for your time
> 
> Suresh Tallam


I think it is good to have a visa label printed on the passport. It pimps up your passport which in turn might help you score some girls. If you think it's better to have the label then I don't see a reason why you shouldn't get one. 

About how to get the visa label done, I have a nice question for you. 
Imagine you had no iPhone, no Internet, no technology and no migration agents. Now you only have a passport and some common sense. Think hard now. Where would you go to get the label done. 
Don't give up yet. Think - Where. 

If you gave up already, think of a place that issues Australian visas in India. If you still didn't get it, think the other way round. Where would an Australian go for an Indian visa or visa label?

Still no clue?? Let me know if you give up.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> I think it is good to have a visa label printed on the passport. It pimps up your passport which in turn might help you score some girls. If you think it's better to have the label then I don't see a reason why you shouldn't get one.
> 
> About how to get the visa label done, I have a nice question for you.
> Imagine you had no iPhone, no Internet, no technology and no migration agents. Now you only have a passport and some common sense. Think hard now. Where would you go to get the label done.
> ...



Lol, you are one damn evil.........


----------



## man51 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,


Please can put out of my situation. MY agent says we have to wait till a document list appears in the next step section after the payment is made for 189 visa. Is that true? or we have to upload the documents using "attach docuemnts" button and then wait for list begin generated in next step section.

Anyone who has already completed the document upload please help.


Regard


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

man51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can put out of my situation. MY agent says we have to wait till a document list appears in the next step section after the payment is made for 189 visa. Is that true? or we have to upload the documents using "attach docuemnts" button and then wait for list begin generated in next step section.
> 
> ...


Dont worry, a list will appear to upload document. If it do not appear within a week then you can start uploading by attach document link.


----------



## man51 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Salgozzz,


But is it a standard procedure that documents should be uploaded only after the list is provided?




Regards


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> I think it is good to have a visa label printed on the passport. It pimps up your passport which in turn might help you score some girls. If you think it's better to have the label then I don't see a reason why you shouldn't get one.
> 
> About how to get the visa label done, I have a nice question for you.
> Imagine you had no iPhone, no Internet, no technology and no migration agents. Now you only have a passport and some common sense. Think hard now. Where would you go to get the label done.
> ...


LOL.. now i know the place.. that was funny.. Cheers


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

man51 said:


> Thanks Salgozzz,
> 
> 
> But is it a standard procedure that documents should be uploaded only after the list is provided?
> ...


You can start uploading instantly, there is no rule for uploading. But it is better to wait for the links as you will know exactly what documents they recommend. SO its better to wait 2-3 days.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Salgozz

As I have hired an agent for my application , have been allocated the CO , my agent says we will send all the requested documents thro' mail . I have a question that do we have to then upload the documents on my evisa page or not. Will be going for medicals for the whole family in first week of march.
Regards,
Sandy44


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Salgozz
> 
> As I have hired an agent for my application , have been allocated the CO , my agent says we will send all the requested documents thro' mail . I have a question that do we have to then upload the documents on my evisa page or not. Will be going for medicals for the whole family in first week of march.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


Hi Sandy,

If you mail the requested documents then you do not need to upload the documents in evisa page. But most forum members suggest to upload the documents as well as mail them to CO. It is a backup procedure, if your CO do not receive your mail then s/he will be able to find the documents from evisa page. Hope this information will help you.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Salgozz for the update , will ask my agent to upload also.


----------



## kpriya (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I have submitted my VISA (190) application a couple of days ago and uploaded all the required documents. I have question here. I have attahced my passport copy for evidence of my Date of Birth. Do I need to upload the copy of the passport again for "passport copy" category ?


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

I am trying for last three days, unfortunately Visa application website is not available/or down since Friday evening. 

Anybody able to to apply for the visa application.

I have everything ready in hand and waiting for the availability of the website.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

CO assigned today.

Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Folks!!!

I got my ACS +ve result on 18th Feb and submitted my EOI on 19th Feb. when should I expect to get the invite. My ANZSCO code is 261313. I am eligible for 4th march round.. but I wanna know as to when do they start sending invites.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS12/01/13) 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite Awaited


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

AUS2013 said:


> Hi Folks!!!
> 
> I got my ACS +ve result on 18th Feb and submitted my EOI on 19th Feb. when should I expect to get the invite. My ANZSCO code is 261313. I am eligible for 4th march round.. but I wanna know as to when do they start sending invites.
> 
> ...


You may get invite on 3rd or 4th March........


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

for everyone who is applied for PR and got grant.. please read the below thread .. 
beware of this scam... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All
Just to inform that I have been assigned a CO today, I applied on 28 Dec 2012.


----------



## vtallam (Sep 26, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Salgozz
> 
> As I have hired an agent for my application , have been allocated the CO , my agent says we will send all the requested documents thro' mail . I have a question that do we have to then upload the documents on my evisa page or not. Will be going for medicals for the whole family in first week of march.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


When my CO had asked me to send some documents by email and i did forward the requested docs couple of days later.. I didnt hear anything for three days after that.. I just thought to be on safe side, uploaded the docs in the evisa page.. not sure if it was purely coincidence, i got the grant the very next day.. so, to be on safe side.. upload the docs and forward them by email aswell.. Cheers


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

FYI FOLKS - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

I may have a problem. In my visa application, I lodged my employment history as electronics engineer in X company. I also included my employment history as manager in Y company (which I am with currently). However, I made a mistake by not mentioning that I was also promoted to a manager in X company before i moved on to Y company. Is this needed as even though my title changed, my job scope remained fairly the same. I'm applying for ANZSCO 233411. I've got my qualification and skills assessed positively by Engineers Australia.

Should I use form 1023 to file for incorrect answers?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I may have a problem. In my visa application, I lodged my employment history as electronics engineer in X company. I also included my employment history as manager in Y company (which I am with currently). However, I made a mistake by not mentioning that I was also promoted to a manager in X company before i moved on to Y company. Is this needed as even though my title changed, my job scope remained fairly the same. I'm applying for ANZSCO 233411. I've got my qualification and skills assessed positively by Engineers Australia.
> 
> Should I use form 1023 to file for incorrect answers?


dont worry.
if the CO needs any additional proofs he/she will ask for it.. currently you dont need to fill form 1023...


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi members

I want to apply for australia pr taking my wife as primary applicant and me as secondary applicant. She is very much eligible for pr under subclass 190 she is scoring 70 points under her qualification and work expand ielts score. 

Now the problem starts with my history as I was in uk for 3 yrs n 8 mnths (5-2005 to 4-2009)on student visa I was extending my visa through differnt collages but when I extended my visa last time for another year after 4 mnths I got letter from ukba that my college raided and that collage was never a good(bonafied) collage and was selling degrees to students and they have cancelled all students visas on the basis that all documents collage was giving are fake. But ihave aleardy changed the and I applead in court regarding this immigration decision but they rejected my appeal and wen immigration officer called me in the office they detained me and after few days they hav sent me back stating that this is my removal from uk and I can appeal outside uk but after coming back I never bother to chase my case as my barrister was never picking my call as in court he did nt give full info basically not represented my case in a good way

Now I want to apply for pr for australia on the basis of my wife n me as spouse/dependent. I hav got police clearence certificate from uk as well with no trace there is no conviction on that now I am very confused that if my past history will affect our australia pr. Would this give me any trouble?

Please give us advice Asap


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Since u have a police clearance cert.. I don't see any reason for worry. Do u have all other docs necessary? Are u applying thru agent??


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hav everything applying throo mara agent


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to apply for 189 visa. I have submitted for EOI last week and expecting the invitation in next round in March. Mean while i would like to go for PCC. As said by people in this forum I need to get PCC from both Australia and India.

I have couple of doubts on PCC

1. Do I need to get only Names Checked or I need to go for Fingerprints as well. ( I came across this while submitting application form for Australia PCC).

2. If the address in passport is not same as the address we currently live in India, what is the next step?

3. PCC is only required for Primary applicant or the whole family should go through this?

Can anyone clarify my doubts.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> I want to apply for australia pr taking my wife as primary applicant and me as secondary applicant. She is very much eligible for pr under subclass 190 she is scoring 70 points under her qualification and work expand ielts score.
> 
> ...


Hi,

In my opinion go for a MARA agent only. As when applying for a visa - there is a section which clearly states - please mention if you were deported or detained from any country.

So go for a MARA agent only.

IPS~


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

I received an invitation on 18th Feb and now i am preparing to apply for the visa but when i received an enlish language proof for my husband from the university, in that they have mentioned that term was started from June. I have done my graduation from the same university but in my eoi i have mentioned the term started month as august. This mistake is not going to make any changes to the points which i have claimed. will it create a problem? should i withdraw my application or its a minor mistake? Please help me. Waiting for the reply.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

patelhetal said:


> I received an invitation on 18th Feb and now i am preparing to apply for the visa but when i received an enlish language proof for my husband from the university, in that they have mentioned that term was started from June. I have done my graduation from the same university but in my eoi i have mentioned the term started month as august. This mistake is not going to make any changes to the points which i have claimed. will it create a problem? should i withdraw my application or its a minor mistake? Please help me. Waiting for the reply.


It wouldn't be a problem as there is no change in points claimed.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

patelhetal said:


> I received an invitation on 18th Feb and now i am preparing to apply for the visa but when i received an enlish language proof for my husband from the university, in that they have mentioned that term was started from June. I have done my graduation from the same university but in my eoi i have mentioned the term started month as august. This mistake is not going to make any changes to the points which i have claimed. will it create a problem? should i withdraw my application or its a minor mistake? Please help me. Waiting for the reply.


They won't believe a single thing that you claimed in your application if it is not backed up by documented proof. 
So if you say your term started in Januvember, your documents must prove that it started on Januvember. Otherwise it's a lie, and no one likes lies, including immigration. 

Your question can be answered with a situational example. Suppose you decided to marry and as a result signed up a matrimony website. The perfect match would be an epic fail if you find out that person is a bragster. Or in simple words, you won't just go with that persons profile and marry.


----------



## msrama (Nov 27, 2012)

msrama said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa. I have submitted for EOI last week and expecting the invitation in next round in March. Mean while i would like to go for PCC. As said by people in this forum I need to get PCC from both Australia and India.
> 
> ...


Any replies pls?


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Can somebody tell me western australia state sponsership expected time as apllied on 20 feb as hman resource advisor and wen can expect invitation eoi on 19 feb


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> They won't believe a single thing that you claimed in your application if it is not backed up by documented proof.
> So if you say your term started in Januvember, your documents must prove that it started on Januvember. Otherwise it's a lie, and no one likes lies, including immigration.
> 
> Your question can be answered with a situational example. Suppose you decided to marry and as a result signed up a matrimony website. The perfect match would be an epic fail if you find out that person is a bragster. Or in simple words, you won't just go with that persons profile and marry.


Thank you for the reply. No one would to lie as far as they have enough points to meet the criteria.. its mere a mistake. In none of my educational document they have mentioned starting date of my graduation except the examination date and results date... I am not sure what should i do in this case? Any suggestion?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

patelhetal said:


> Thank you for the reply. No one would to lie as far as they have enough points to meet the criteria.. its mere a mistake. In none of my educational document they have mentioned starting date of my graduation except the examination date and results date... I am not sure what should i do in this case? Any suggestion?


They make decisions on what is provided to them. If its a mistake, it needs to be corrected. Notify them with the correct dates.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thankyou all for the info.

divya


----------



## niamch (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,
Does anyone know what involves in security checks? Does that include job verifications as well?I have got the following reply from CO,

'This application is now undergoing routine checking. I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe for the finalisation of these checks however, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Each case is different to another and assessed accordingly and where relevant, applicants must satisfy national security criteria. As matter of general guidance, applicants for permanent visas who are referred for security checking should expect a minimum of six (6) month processing period given the nature of the checks which are conducted or it may take longer.'


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

niamch said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know what involves in security checks? Does that include job verifications as well?I have got the following reply from CO,
> 
> 'This application is now undergoing routine checking. I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe for the finalisation of these checks however, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Each case is different to another and assessed accordingly and where relevant, applicants must satisfy national security criteria. As matter of general guidance, applicants for permanent visas who are referred for security checking should expect a minimum of six (6) month processing period given the nature of the checks which are conducted or it may take longer.'


please share your timeline
I also got the same response from my CO


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

@ Bhura
When did you go for Medicals and PCC...These are not mentioned on your time line...?


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

Naveed539 said:


> @ Bhura
> When did you go for Medicals and PCC...These are not mentioned on your time line...?


Naveed,

I did my medicals and PCC last yeaer in july for my 475 visa (granted on 1 aug 2012) and I guess that medical and PCC are valid for one year.
I e-mailed to my CO regarding the validity of PCC and medical and she advised that generally valid for one year. and in case she require this she will ask for it once all other requirements are met( which i guess is security checks)


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

niamch said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know what involves in security checks? Does that include job verifications as well?I have got the following reply from CO,
> 
> 'This application is now undergoing routine checking. I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe for the finalisation of these checks however, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. In particular, it can take several months to gain any necessary health, character and national security clearances from other agencies. Each case is different to another and assessed accordingly and where relevant, applicants must satisfy national security criteria. As matter of general guidance, applicants for permanent visas who are referred for security checking should expect a minimum of six (6) month processing period given the nature of the checks which are conducted or it may take longer.'




please share your timeline


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All,


Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am 
Team 33
Brisbane 
No Initial

Thank you all for your support and Information:clap2:


----------



## Kamarjahan (Jan 6, 2013)

please find my Updated Time line  Really Very Happy


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> ...



congrates buddy...best of luck for future.......


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Information required!!!!!

I wish to know that at which stage functoonal english proof of spouse has to be submitted.... 

When the VISA is filed after EOI invite is it possible that we just decalre and give proof later.. as my spouse does not hv proof right now.. IELTS EXAM is yet to be given. ..

Please HELP!!!!


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

IELTS core is required when you get invitation and you upload docs online for CO to review...and even i uploaded wife socre card when CO requested these docs..


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

AUS2013 said:


> Information required!!!!!
> 
> I wish to know that at which stage functoonal english proof of spouse has to be submitted....
> 
> ...


My wife sat for IELTS after my visa application and I have given the proof after CO allocation. Hope this will help.


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

slagozzz said:


> My wife sat for IELTS after my visa application and I have given the proof after CO allocation. Hope this will help.


Thanks for helpful information. ...


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I got the invite for VISA subclass 189 yesterday night.... had submitted EOI on 19th Feb....


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Kamarjahan said:


> please find my Updated Time line  Really Very Happy


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

190 Visa form question:

*Previous countries of residence ?*

Do I have to fill all the countries I visited even for a month or two ?
There is no 'help' button for this question and No duration is mentioned 

I have been to one country for 3 months and other for 6 days.

Please suggest ?


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> 190 Visa form question:
> 
> *Previous countries of residence ?*
> 
> ...


Hi

yes you have to mention each country you visted even for a single day you have to give them all records of your travelling history but don't have to give police clearence if you didn't stay in a conutry less then 12 months 

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

roadies said:


> Hi
> 
> yes you have to mention each country you visted even for a single day you have to give them all records of your travelling history but don't have to give police clearence if you didn't stay in a conutry less then 12 months
> 
> Cheers


Actually that's not quite correct.
In the visa application you only need to list all countries where you LIVED; vacations do not have to be mentioned. Whether to list a 3-months stay depends on the particulars. I personally included a 3-months stay in the UK where I studied, but did not mention a 2-months vacation in Mexico.
All trips including vacations will have to be listed in form 80 if the CO asks for it.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> Actually that's not quite correct.
> In the visa application you only need to list all countries where you LIVED; vacations do not have to be mentioned. Whether to list a 3-months stay depends on the particulars. I personally included a 3-months stay in the UK where I studied, but did not mention a 2-months vacation in Mexico.
> All trips including vacations will have to be listed in form 80 if the CO asks for it.


Hi that could be the case as well because they ,ay ask for each detail 
Can u pls tell me validity of pcc from uk and from delhi india


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Today I filled all 17 pages of 190 Invite after clicking 'Apply Visa' after getting invite.

After reading initial comments in this thread I understand that, only after making payment you get option to upload DOCS.

Question:
When is the application is considered 'Submitted' ?
After payment ? or after uploading all docs ?

Because after 'submitted' status ........ you will get CO after 5 weeks.

I am asking this question, because if application is considered 'Submitted' just after making Payment, then in this case I will get 1-2 weeks to upload docs.... till CO gets allocated.

What's your opinion friends ??


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Also can we *Edit* application after making payment of 3000 AUD ?

Because after payment we can UPLOAD docs..... so there might be provision of Editing application also ??

thanks....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,
I have applied for 261112.
According to the Skillselect occupational sealing has reached for this category.
But people still commenting that they have received invitations.

I fee so un-rest about this.

Please provide your valuable advice.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can someone confirm if we need spouse to take ielts if we are not claiming points for spouse. Also age points? they are age on date of invite correct?

Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Question:
> When is the application is considered 'Submitted' ?
> After payment ? or after uploading all docs ?


The visa application is considered "submitted" once you made the payment.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Also can we *Edit* application after making payment of 3000 AUD ?
> 
> Because after payment we can UPLOAD docs..... so there might be provision of Editing application also ??
> 
> thanks....


Once you made the payment there is no way to edit the application.
If you provided incorrect information you would have to submit form 1023 to make corrections. If your circumstances change while your application is being processed form 1022 should be used.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

so can someone confirm - we have to submit application within 60 days. then how can we tkae the medical and the police clearances later? wouldnt that need editing our application later?

Some one please explain - so confused. You submit visa application with payment within 60 days. Then after that how can you upload the documents? Thanks!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> I have applied for 261112.
> According to the Skillselect occupational sealing has reached for this category.
> But people still commenting that they have received invitations.
> ...


Unfortunately you won't get an invitation if the ceiling for your boccupation has been reached. In the last round people got invited who submitted an EoI after you, so if your EoI would be considered you would have received the invite already.

Really sorry about this, but you will have to wait for July and see what DIAC does about the system for the next financial year. Fingers crossed your EoI will be considered immediately then!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Can someone confirm if we need spouse to take ielts if we are not claiming points for spouse. Also age points? they are age on date of invite correct?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Your spouse will have to prove functional English. IELTS would be one way (overall score of 4.5), but there are also other ways. See Functional English.

If your spouse (and other migrating family members 18 years of age or older) do not have functional English there will be an additional visa charge of $4,250 per person which must be paid before the visa can be granted. This fee covers English classes of up to 3 years with the Adult Migrant English Program.

2. Correct, the age is considered as of the date of invitation.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> so can someone confirm - we have to submit application within 60 days. then how can we tkae the medical and the police clearances later? wouldnt that need editing our application later?
> 
> Some one please explain - so confused. You submit visa application with payment within 60 days. Then after that how can you upload the documents? Thanks!


Think of it as a 2-stage process:

1. Submit your application: Full out the online form & make the payment

2. Provide evidence: Upload documents, schedule your medicals and provide your PCC.

Your "application" basically refers to one online form which you need to fill out, so even if you upload proof later there is no need to edit the application, i.e. you won't make changes to the form you submitted earlier.

Hope this clarifies it.


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Christina 

That was super helpful. Thank you so much for your inputs!


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Annie ,

My son who has turned 18 , as he is a dependent on me and will be accompanying me , when will the case officer ask for his IELTS as in the checklist of documents , she has not asked for evidence of English . Could anyone suggest the timeframe of grant for 190 subclass after the medicals of the whole family is submitted by the doctor on E-health.
Thanks ,
Sandy


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Annie ,
> 
> My son who has turned 18 , as he is a dependent on me and will be accompanying me , when will the case officer ask for his IELTS as in the checklist of documents , she has not asked for evidence of English . Could anyone suggest the timeframe of grant for 190 subclass after the medicals of the whole family is submitted by the doctor on E-health.
> Thanks ,
> Sandy


Hi Sandy,
when has your son turned 18? Was he already 18 at the time of invitation? And regarding the checklist, I assume you have been contacted by your CO or are you talking about the generic checklist on eVisa? Most likely the CO would ask for proof of functional English once he determined that you are eligible to receive the visa (once all other proof is processed).

Regarding the timeline: It may take as little as a week and as long as 2+ months to receive the grant once the medicals are completed. It depends on whether the medicals are referred to a MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) or whether they are finalized immediately. Medical outcomes are classified as either "A" (everything great) or "B" (minor or major issues) and usually an "A" is finalized immediately while a "B" is referred to a MOC (an "A" may be referred as well though). If the medicals are referred this is absolutely nothing to worry about; it just causes a small delay.


----------



## santhi (Feb 4, 2013)

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .
> 
> Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.




Where do we need to upload the documents? Actually i applied for the 190 visa, but i didn't attach the documents. I thought that once CO assigned, then we need to send the documents. Is there any other way that i can attach the documents now? I mean after lodging the visa?

And one more query.......

Meds should be done online right? (Electronic?)


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

santhi said:


> Where do we need to upload the documents? Actually i applied for the 190 visa, but i didn't attach the documents. I thought that once CO assigned, then we need to send the documents. Is there any other way that i can attach the documents now? I mean after lodging the visa?
> 
> And one more query.......
> 
> Meds should be done online right? (Electronic?)


Once you made the payment the system automatically takes you to another screen where you can upload documents and schedule your medicals. You can log back into your application any time using your TRN number and the password you created (I don't have the link handy, but it has been posted on this forum hundreds of times).


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Anne,

I have been contacted by the CO and my son turned 18 on 16 Dec'12 and I received my invite on 8th Feb and CO allocated on 20th Feb the day she asked for all the documents as per checklist attached in the mail and in that she asked for all the documents for myself and my wife and for my elder son evidence of birth or age , evidence of health and passport only and same for younger son who will be turning 13 on 27th Feb. As I have hired an agent for my application , they haven't uploaded any document , they waited for the allocation of the CO and mailed all the documents. Can we expect the acknowledgement from the CO or check the status on the e-visa page for the receipt of documents. The CO has asked to submit all the documents in 28 days time. Hope everything goes fine further. Medical tomorrow . 
Regards,
Sandy


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All...

I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...

After that Doctor has confirmed me, the reports are ok and he is going to upload them in 1-2 days time.

Will it effect my medical status or what are the chances to get refered......

Thanks .


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

santhi said:


> Where do we need to upload the documents? Actually i applied for the 190 visa, but i didn't attach the documents. I thought that once CO assigned, then we need to send the documents. Is there any other way that i can attach the documents now? I mean after lodging the visa?
> 
> And one more query.......
> 
> Meds should be done online right? (Electronic?)


Hi Santhi - you can check the eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for the info you are seeking and more on those lines.
Post a comment if you still have doubt..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO and my son turned 18 on 16 Dec'12 and I received my invite on 8th Feb and CO allocated on 20th Feb the day she asked for all the documents as per checklist attached in the mail and in that she asked for all the documents for myself and my wife and for my elder son evidence of birth or age , evidence of health and passport only and same for younger son who will be turning 13 on 27th Feb. As I have hired an agent for my application , they haven't uploaded any document , they waited for the allocation of the CO and mailed all the documents. Can we expect the acknowledgement from the CO or check the status on the e-visa page for the receipt of documents. The CO has asked to submit all the documents in 28 days time. Hope everything goes fine further. Medical tomorrow .
> Regards,
> Sandy


Hi Sandy,
usually all applicants aged 16 and older need to provide police clearance certificates, and all secondary applicants aged 18 and older need to provide proof of functional English. Have you already been asked for those documents for your wife? If yes, then it might be that the CO does not require them for your son, but if not then the CO will most likely contact you a second time and request the remainder of documents.

Most people front-load all required documents to speed up the process, but as you have not provided anything ahead of time it might very well be that you will be contacted twice.

Good luck with the medicals!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
> Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...
> ...


The chances of your medicals being referred are very high which might cause a delay of approx. 2 months, but I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi AnneChristina,
Need a advice...

I have applied for visa 190 and got my CO on 20 Dec12..She had asked for few docs(Medi,PCC,Spouse's Eng Requirements etc)which i had mailed to her immediately...
After waiting for couple of weeks,i mailed her twice,asking for the acknowledgment of all d docs(Whether she received or not)...but she never replied to any of my quires..

However, last week on Friday, I uploaded same documents on E-Visa page links of my wife & kids(*not me*)....and surprisingly,on Monday the status of all d docs on E-Visa page of my wife n kids,got changed from _requested/required_ to Received....... except mine.(Mine is still showing requested)

Here... my query is,when I try to upload docs_(Evidence of character/Evidence of health)_ on my E-visa page link(Principle applicant)..its not responding(Stating that maximum no. of files uploading have reached)

Now,is it practical....if i upload my docs on spouses link..???? since i have not been able to upload it on my own link.

your advice will be appreciated in this regard...Thnxs


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

patelhetal said:


> I received an invitation on 18th Feb and now i am preparing to apply for the visa but when i received an enlish language proof for my husband from the university, in that they have mentioned that term was started from June. I have done my graduation from the same university but in my eoi i have mentioned the term started month as august. This mistake is not going to make any changes to the points which i have claimed. will it create a problem? should i withdraw my application or its a minor mistake? Please help me. Waiting for the reply.


You can ask your husband to give IELTS, instead of submitting univ certificate. As far as dates are concerned, many people in India don't know the exact dates when their sessions started and ended(an info not available on the transcripts and degree) and hence have put approx dates wherever asked, obviously keeping in mind that duration stays the same.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi AnneChristina,
> Need a advice...
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 and got my CO on 20 Dec12..She had asked for few docs(Medi,PCC,Spouse's Eng Requirements etc)which i had mailed to her immediately...
> ...


I believed that limit of docs was not individual but cumulative. But if even not - I would not suggest to do that, does not make sense. You have mailed your documents thats enough. COs are known to ignore such ack mails. Wait for a week and then just call CO up - you have her number? 
just take care to be polite


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> You can ask your husband to give IELTS, instead of submitting univ certificate. As far as dates are concerned, many people in India don't know the exact dates when their sessions started and ended(an info not available on the transcripts and degree) and hence have put approx dates wherever asked, obviously keeping in mind that duration stays the same.


Hey Bharat - I was looking at your timeline.. where's your process held up? being 190 applicant, you should have been done by Jan end. Medical issue?


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

superm said:


> Hey Bharat - I was looking at your timeline.. where's your process held up? being 190 applicant, you should have been done by Jan end. Medical issue?


Yeah superm, medical got referred. actually I did not get any email from CO till date and hence dont know the team and initials of CO. Called up DIAC on 31 Jan and they told me CO got assigned on 27th Jan, my meds have been referred and my wife and kid's meds are cleared. The only change which I could see was today, all my docs moved to Received. I am hoping that CO will contact me soon.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> Yeah superm, medical got referred. actually I did not get any email from CO till date and hence dont know the team and initials of CO. Called up DIAC on 31 Jan and they told me CO got assigned on 27th Jan, my meds have been referred and my wife and kid's meds are cleared. The only change which I could see was today, all my docs moved to Received. I am hoping that CO will contact me soon.


Hi Bharatjain...

From where you have done medicals and y ur medicals got referred....
Can you please share what was wrong during ur medicals.....


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Bharatjain...
> 
> From where you have done medicals and y ur medicals got referred....
> Can you please share what was wrong during ur medicals.....


I did my medicals from Max Hospital Chandigarh. I had pre-existing condition for which I had declared that I am taking medication. That is why they have
been referred.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

bharatjain said:


> I did my medicals from Max Hospital Chandigarh. I had pre-existing condition for which I had declared that I am taking medication. That is why they have
> been referred.


I have done my medicals yesterday from Sec 10 Chandigarh...
My BP got HIGH at time.so much worried about that.....rest all was fine..
so dont want to get referred bcz of this.. Cant wait more...

thanks 4 d reply...


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

I've uploaded all the documents requested by CO. Medical checks are done and uploaded by panel physician online. Is there a way to check the status of the medical check?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have received invitation this monday . I am in the process of getting all documents required. In this site I have seen all the required docs are as below. But my doubt is , do all the certificates required certified ? example my wife education certificates, passports and my payslips, form 16, promotion letters etc... Please help me this is very urgent...

For Main applicant
1) University transcripts (there)
2) University degree cert (there)
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS (there)
5) Higher_sec_school_cert (there)
6) IELTS_TRF certificate (there)
7) Secondary_school_cert (there)
8) Form80 *** 
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport (there)
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head (there)
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India). (there)
15) Company offer letters (there)
16) Promotion letters (there)
17) Appreciation letters 
18) Relieving letter (there)
19) PCC* ** 


For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert (there)
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc (there)
3) Functional English proof****, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band (there)

4) Passport (there)
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80***


For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family) (there)
2) Birth certificate (there)


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi haryk,

You do not need to certify if you are uploading colour scans. I myself uploaded colour scans (as have so many others). If you are uploading black and white copies then yes you have to get them certified.

Good Luck with the process!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received invitation this monday . I am in the process of getting all documents required. In this site I have seen all the required docs are as below. But my doubt is , do all the certificates required certified ? example my wife education certificates, passports and my payslips, form 16, promotion letters etc... Please help me this is very urgent...
> 
> ...


Yup as VVV mentioned - color scans would do. But if you are uploading the certified copies of originals then also use color scans as it will show the stamp and/or sign of certified authority in color.

PS - I believe you picked the list from the link in my signature - sorry it did not have this piece of information which is quite important actually - updated the same. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## sunnyyy (Jan 17, 2013)

jefferson said:


> I've uploaded all the documents requested by CO. Medical checks are done and uploaded by panel physician online. Is there a way to check the status of the medical check?



The best way to get update on Medical status is by inquiring from your CO. 
We all are aware tht the response may take sometime , so patience is the key..

Regards.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi haryk,
> 
> You do not need to certify if you are uploading colour scans. I myself uploaded colour scans (as have so many others). If you are uploading black and white copies then yes you have to get them certified.
> 
> Good Luck with the process!


thanks vvv... I had some color scans which are certified as I have uploaded them for ACS. But , I dont have certified for some like my Payslips,Form16 and all.. I think there would not be any problem if I upload some docs which are certified color scans and some with out certified but color scans.. right ?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

superm said:


> Yup as VVV mentioned - color scans would do. But if you are uploading the certified copies of originals then also use color scans as it will show the stamp and/or sign of certified authority in color.
> 
> PS - I believe you picked the list from the link in my signature - sorry it did not have this piece of information which is quite important actually - updated the same. Thanks for bringing it up!


Yeah I have taken from your link  thanks for that... superm...
one small doubt is, I had some color scans which are certified as I have uploaded them for ACS. But , I dont have certified for some like my Payslips,Form16 and all.. I think there would not be any problem if I upload some docs which are certified color scans and some with out certified but color scans.. right ?


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied under 189 on 2nd March 2013. Have uploaded all the degrees, mark sheet, all details of my employment including reference letters, offer letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16`s ...almost every thing i have. 

Apart from that i have also done with my abroad PCC and will get my indian PCC in 15 days time. My medicals are also done. 

So, looking at the trend, can i hope to get my grant by Apr end ?

Please suggest. Need to plan certain things accordingly. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## amd (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Kostya..i am new here and have been looking for a person I can talk to about my query. I tried posting here but no one replied. You seem to have a good experience about migrating to Australia...is it possible for you to answer to my queries?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

haryk said:


> thanks vvv... I had some color scans which are certified as I have uploaded them for ACS. But , I dont have certified for some like my Payslips,Form16 and all.. I think there would not be any problem if I upload some docs which are certified color scans and some with out certified but color scans.. right ?


Yes, should not be an issue as long as they are colour scans...If the CO needs anything she will ask you...So don't worry..Good Luck


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

VVV said:


> Yes, should not be an issue as long as they are colour scans...If the CO needs anything she will ask you...So don't worry..Good Luck


Thanks so much vvv ..... I will move forward.....


----------



## amd (Mar 6, 2013)

anyone...please guide me


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I have made the payment for 190 visa yesterday.

Now it shows links to upload Docs. To test I uploaded one doc for IELTS.
It got added in the list below of Submitted docs.

Question:

In case incorrect docs gets uploaded against a particular category, say 'Travel Document'
can I delete the uploaded wrong doc and upload the correct one ?

I don't see any such feature though


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Also as I have submitted my application on 6th March... and CO allocation takes around 4-5 weeks...... I am assuming that I have around 4 weeks to upload all docs.... before CO gets allocated. 

Is my assumption right ?


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

One of my PCC from South Africa, does not specify that it is for Australia PR. 

Will that be a problem with DIAC. They said they just have this format and they give PCC in the same format which only mentions my name, passport, date of birth and issue date.


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

amd said:


> anyone...please guide me


Hey,

What is ur query??

Please tell me, i will try to reply if i have info on it.

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> I have made the payment for 190 visa yesterday.
> 
> Now it shows links to upload Docs. To test I uploaded one doc for IELTS.
> It got added in the list below of Submitted docs.
> ...


no options to update/delete!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> One of my PCC from South Africa, does not specify that it is for Australia PR.
> 
> Will that be a problem with DIAC. They said they just have this format and they give PCC in the same format which only mentions my name, passport, date of birth and issue date.


Should not be a problem. as PCC is for character - does not depend for which country your character is certified..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Also as I have submitted my application on 6th March... and CO allocation takes around 4-5 weeks...... I am assuming that I have around 4 weeks to upload all docs.... before CO gets allocated.
> 
> Is my assumption right ?


Yes...


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I've a small doubt here. I've invited by nsw n now am applying for PR. 

I've some attested photocopies are there and some originals are there. If I upload some original docs and some attested photocopies of originals, will that be a problem? Or shall I apply all colour scan of docs? 

Help vl be appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a small doubt here. I've invited by nsw n now am applying for PR.
> 
> ...


the ones you have attested, don't you have originals for them?
Its better to use one type completely either certified/notarized or originals.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

I got my grant today 

no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> r
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


it's a super fast grant, isn't it Jay. Many congratulations on ur grant and best wishes for next battle!

:clap2::clap2:
lane:lane:


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> it's a super fast grant, isn't it Jay. Many congratulations on ur grant and best wishes for next battle!
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> lane:lane:


yes 
I did not expect the mail today 

Thanks a ton ils2_fly.. Wish you a speedy grant 

-Jayanthi


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> yes
> I did not expect the mail today
> 
> Thanks a ton ils2_fly.. Wish you a speedy grant
> ...


Congrats jayprabu, wen did u apply for pr?

In how many days u got d grant?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> no communication from CO so far. directly got grant


congrats jayprabu for your Grant.. :clap2:

Have you filed your case with agent or on your own ?

Also, Can you please clarify:

-- I have not received the physical copy of NSW SS. Can I apply for visa without it?
-- Have you uploaded documents consolidated in one PDF or individually ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for a pr now. How is the trend now? If v apply for 190 PR in how many months can v expect the grant? If v get d grant how many months can v stay in India? 

According to that need to settle some things in India and need to make some arrangements in australia as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and r waiting for their turn..


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Congrats jayprabu, wen did u apply for pr?
> 
> In how many days u got d grant?


I lodged my application on 5th Feb.
See my signature for timelines.

I uploaded all the required docs and had meds and PCC done.
was impatiently waiting for CO. but surprisingly I got my grant letter directly


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> congrats jayprabu for your Grant.. :clap2:
> 
> Have you filed your case with agent or on your own ?
> 
> ...


thanks 

i did on my own..
NSW approval letter is not required. i didnt attach it.
I grouped related docs together. 
For ex., i grouped all the letters from previous employer together in a single pdf. and letters from present employer in a single pdf. this is how I grouped all the docs.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and r waiting for their turn..


congrats xyls98 
All the best for your move. I got mine today


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> thanks
> 
> i did on my own..
> NSW approval letter is not required. i didnt attach it.
> ...


Thanks for your reply..

It would be much more beneficial if you can tell:

-- What documents you provided for previous employer(s) ?
-- I don't have bank statement for my 1st employer as salary was paid in cash. Would that can be issue ?


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> It would be much more beneficial if you can tell:
> 
> ...


I did not provide bank statement for any employer.

For previous one, I provided offer letter, promotion letter, resignation letter, experience letter and stat dec for roles and responsibilities.

For current one, only offer letter, six months salary slips, last years form 16. Thats all.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I did not provide bank statement for any employer.
> 
> For previous one, I provided offer letter, promotion letter, resignation letter, experience letter and stat dec for roles and responsibilities.
> 
> For current one, only offer letter, six months salary slips, last years form 16. Thats all.


Thanks. really appreciate your reply...


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> I did not provide bank statement for any employer.
> 
> For previous one, I provided offer letter, promotion letter, resignation letter, experience letter and stat dec for roles and responsibilities.
> 
> For current one, only offer letter, six months salary slips, last years form 16. Thats all.


Did they do employment check to any of your past or present companies?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally Lodged VISA application today!!! Had got the invite on 4th March.. there is only one document missing for functional english proof of my sppuse as my spouse still has to appear for IETLS on 23rd march.

What do u say till when will the CO be assigned. Is there any relation between upload of all docs and assigning of CO?

________________________________________________________________________________
261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite 

4th March || VISA Lodged: 8th march || CO: Awaited


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> It would be much more beneficial if you can tell:
> 
> ...



-- Bank statements, reference letters and pay slips.
-- pay slips for cash payments will do. 

Remember the more document you provide to the CO, the more easy it becomes for them to process.

Imagine you are the case officer and you have the power to offer grants. What would you check from your applicants??


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am unable to open the link for online application tracking for VISA... Can someone please check and let me know.


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

AUS2013 said:


> I am unable to open the link for online application tracking for VISA... Can someone please check and let me know.


Are you login through following link?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

I don't think you will be assigned CO so early. You may need to wait 8-10 weeks to be assigned CO. In the mean time if you upload all necessary documents including medical, PCC, form 80 then you may get grant directly without been assigned a CO.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

AUS2013 said:


> Finally Lodged VISA application today!!! Had got the invite on 4th March.. there is only one document missing for functional english proof of my sppuse as my spouse still has to appear for IETLS on 23rd march.
> 
> What do u say till when will the CO be assigned. Is there any relation between upload of all docs and assigning of CO?
> 
> ...


Why are you not going with simple letter from college.. you could have got a letter under letter head of college or university which covers the all items from 5th point given at bottom of evisa information page from migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> Did they do employment check to any of your past or present companies?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I am not aware of that Slagozzz.
But both my employers have their branches in OZ.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

URGENT HELP !!

I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also.


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> URGENT HELP !!
> 
> I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also.


Nope just go ahead with highest qualification...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> URGENT HELP !!
> 
> I am filling form for my VISA. Do I need to enter my schooling details. like 10+2 and 10th class details also.


If in doubt then extra info does not hurt!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks to all for their support so far.. I have lodged my VISA.. fingers crossed now...

My DOB certificate is not in English.. Where can I get it translated in English language ?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Young Men,

I would like to know how to fill the form 80.
Yes we can insert information to that PDF but unbale to save as it is a protected document.

Please tell me how we can insert data to all those 18 pages and submit to the site.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Passport number on my IELTS score card is different as I got new passport with my spouse name on it.. How to convey this to CO ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Friends.....

I have included my Spouse and Daughter in my 189 Application.... When I get PCC is that enough if it is done for my self or is it required to my wife and daughter also ? Please help


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends.....
> 
> I have included my Spouse and Daughter in my 189 Application.... When I get PCC is that enough if it is done for my self or is it required to my wife and daughter also ? Please help


Pcc is required for individual persons. So every one has to apply n get it


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks to all for their support so far.. I have lodged my VISA.. fingers crossed now...
> 
> My DOB certificate is not in English.. Where can I get it translated in English language ?


Even I am looking to convert my Birth Certificate to ENGLISH .....

Any tips guys...... FYI .. I am from pune.


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Even I am looking to convert my Birth Certificate to ENGLISH .....
> 
> Any tips guys...... FYI .. I am from pune.


You can find NATI translator here
https://www.naati.com.au/online/PDSearch/Skill?WizardId=baf7acbc-0b9a-41bb-8df2-4f553377905a


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

More help needed..

While applying for VISA, In what format should documents be uploaded ?

For example: After scanning my passport's front and end, I have two images. So should I add them to single PDF or upload two different image files.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I got the invite for 190, when submitted the visa fee, in acknowledgement my wife got Bridging Visa Class WA. Does, anybody has idea what does it means?


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> I got the invite for 190, when submitted the visa fee, in acknowledgement my wife got Bridging Visa Class WA. Does, anybody has idea what does it means?


I think that's Bridging Visa Class A. She will be able to live and work in Aus without restrictions till a decision on the visa is made. Check the following links for more info.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1024i.pdf

Australian Immigration - Legislation Change Update


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> More help needed..
> 
> While applying for VISA, In what format should documents be uploaded ?
> 
> For example: After scanning my passport's front and end, I have two images. So should I add them to single PDF or upload two different image files.


Better to merge them into one pdf file. Would make it easier for your CO.


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Color scans of original docs will suffice.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

dldmaniac said:


> Better to merge them into one pdf file. Would make it easier for your CO.


Thanks for your reply..

While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ? Example: my first page of offer letter is colored with company logo and other stuff and rest of the pages are black and white? 
Kindly suggest..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dldmaniac (Jan 23, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> While submitting documents for VISA, do I need to upload attested copies ? Example: my first page of offer letter is colored with company logo and other stuff and rest of the pages are black and white?
> Kindly suggest..
> ...


Color scans are normally enough. But since some of the pages are in B/W, I'm not too sure. Take color scans and merge them into one PDF anyway. If the CO doesn't accept it, you could always get them attested and upload again.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,

from long time i was a member of this site and this is the first time i am writing to this thread.i a active member in another threads. 

Today i got ACS positive result and hope to request NSW sponsoship (most probably 20march). I guess it will get around 4 months and there are two posibilities of my applicaiton in risk. My occupation code is : 2613 -Software engineer.

1. Ceilling may be reached 
2. it will pass the this july 2012.

So please tell me someone ,
A. my application will be valid for next year Quota ?
B . wait to apply untill july 2013 ?

appreciate your all expert commets on this ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear Young Men,
> 
> I would like to know how to fill the form 80.
> Yes we can insert information to that PDF but unbale to save as it is a protected document.
> ...


you need to sign the doc, scan it and upload it.
so you can fill it by hand.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have received the invitation for 190 visa and will be applying in next few days. Can anyone tell what is the detailed process after applying and how long will it take based on current trends?

Thanks


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the invitation for 190 visa and will be applying in next few days. Can anyone tell what is the detailed process after applying and how long will it take based on current trends?
> 
> Thanks


congrats on your Invitation..

I know what you must be feeling.. so enjoy this moment and pull up your socks for VISA filing.. 

I have sent you PM with details.. Also I would suggest you to read more from this link Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information

File your VISA ASAP.. you will get plenty of time to upload docs..


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends.....
> 
> I have included my Spouse and Daughter in my 189 Application.... When I get PCC is that enough if it is done for my self or is it required to my wife and daughter also ? Please help


PCC is not required for less than 16 years old people.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Friends,

A quick question.. I got Invitation and uploading all docs.. I am including my Spouse and Kid also.. My doubt is.. Once I receive PR. I am planning to go single for the first time.. after going there , I am planning to take my family.. soo now should I intimate these things in prior while uploading documents ? or it is not necessary ? 
If I receive PR for me and dependents, for the first time Main applicant can go right ? Please help


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> A quick question.. I got Invitation and uploading all docs.. I am including my Spouse and Kid also.. My doubt is.. Once I receive PR. I am planning to go single for the first time.. after going there , I am planning to take my family.. soo now should I intimate these things in prior while uploading documents ? or it is not necessary ?
> If I receive PR for me and dependents, for the first time Main applicant can go right ? Please help


You dont need to inform such things not in advance.. not ever.. 
you can go first. no issues. But all applicants need to validate their visa before 'first entry date'. 
For more post Visa things you can check - Got Visa? page of migrate to australia information place.

For information on how to apply check the link given in above post - Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information
Best of luck!


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

superm said:


> You dont need to inform such things not in advance.. not ever..
> you can go first. no issues. But all applicants need to validate their visa before 'first entry date'.
> For more post Visa things you can check - Got Visa? page of migrate to australia information place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Superm


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

haryk said:


> Thanks for the info Superm


No problem mate.. anytime!


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> PCC is not required for less than 16 years old people.


Thanks Jay..


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Even I am looking to convert my Birth Certificate to ENGLISH .....
> 
> Any tips guys...... FYI .. I am from pune.


You can do an affidavit (done on stamp paper) for your birth certificate which should be in english. You can get this done with the help of an advocate with some nominal fees. Hope this helps


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends.....
> 
> I have included my Spouse and Daughter in my 189 Application.... When I get PCC is that enough if it is done for my self or is it required to my wife and daughter also ? Please help


Police Clearance required for all applicants over the age of 16 (hope your daughter is not over 16). Also you will need Police Clearance from all countries wherever you may have stayed for more than a year(cumulatively) in the last 10 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


Hi Jefferson, you received grant without medical, as you have not mentioned in your signature. did you applied for 189 or 190?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I need a small advice here. While I'm filling form 1221 am getting some doubts. Do I need to fill each n every column? My spouse is a primary applicant n in 1221 they are asking for intend to stay(from which date to which date)? Donno wt to fill. 

Help will be appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ozzieborn (Mar 12, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi Jefferson, you received grant without medical, as you have not mentioned in your signature. did you applied for 189 or 190?


He might have just forgotten to fill it up. Highly unlikely he got the visa without a medical for his entire family!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


Congratulations !!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


congratulations on your Grant.. !!!!

I have also lodged for VISA but still have to upload documents..

Can you please guide me to upload docs..

-- In what format you have uploaded documents ?
-- If PDF, how you created PDF ?


----------



## K3tone (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations... 




jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


Congrats


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a small advice here. While I'm filling form 1221 am getting some doubts. Do I need to fill each n every column? My spouse is a primary applicant n in 1221 they are asking for intend to stay(from which date to which date)? Donno wt to fill.
> 
> ...


Simply leave those fields blank.....you miht find some more fields asking for the address and contact details in Oz as well.....simply leave them blank.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I am pleased to announce that my visa is granted. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the people in this forum for the super helpful tips and I will be staying active here to help those in need of clarification.


Congratulations !!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

hi,

I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.

Can anybody please guide me on this ?

-- Documents has to be uploaded in PDF format.. RIGHT ?
-- I have colored scanned copies of documents. So how to create PDF ? 
-- I will club related documents in one PDF. So, one PDF each for Education, work experience etc.

Please correct wherever I am wrong.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.
> 
> ...


Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Hope this link is enough


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

ozzieborn said:


> He might have just forgotten to fill it up. Highly unlikely he got the visa without a medical for his entire family!


You are right. I have done my meds.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi Jefferson, you received grant without medical, as you have not mentioned in your signature. did you applied for 189 or 190?


Its in my sig. I think you may have missed it. Applied for 189.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> congratulations on your Grant.. !!!!
> 
> I have also lodged for VISA but still have to upload documents..
> 
> ...


There are other formats that are acceptable - check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.

But you can directly scan in pdf format. There's option in scan software.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

superm said:


> There are other formats that are acceptable - check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.
> 
> But you can directly scan in pdf format. There's option in scan software.


but scanning document in PDF format will create one PDF of that doc.. Then how all related documents can be clubbed together into single PDF?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

I just use Adobe acrobat to stitch them together. Else scan in tiff, stitch them and convert to pdf using one of the free pdf maker


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

jefferson said:


> I just use Adobe acrobat to stitch them together. Else scan in tiff, stitch them and convert to pdf using one of the free pdf maker


Thanks for your reply..

Also is following is valid way..

Copying all images in MS-WORD and saving file in PDF format ??

and can I give some title to group of Images like Company1 documents, Company2 documents etc..


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> Also is following is valid way..
> 
> ...


As long as the file doesn't appear unreadable or messy, I think its ok. Good to put in a little more effort to make it professional.

I name all my files so that its easier to identify. When you upload into the system, it will ask for a description of the file.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

superm said:


> There are other formats that are acceptable - check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.
> 
> But you can directly scan in pdf format. There's option in scan software.





brahmgupta said:


> but scanning document in PDF format will create one PDF of that doc.. Then how all related documents can be clubbed together into single PDF?


you can use the s/ware I mentioned in the link I gave to merge the pdfs. AFAIK that software is also free.
I used some paid software to do this.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

superm said:


> you can use the s/ware I mentioned in the link I gave to merge the pdfs. AFAIK that software is also free.
> I used some paid software to do this.


I am not finding that link where you have shared software's name to create PDF. Can you please share it again..


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I am not finding that link where you have shared software's name to create PDF. Can you please share it again..


You can try "CutePdf writer". Google it for free download.
It will install a printer device in your Mac. When you print, select it and you will be able to create pdf's.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> You can try "CutePdf writer". Google it for free download.
> It will install a printer device in your Mac. When you print, select it and you will be able to create pdf's.


thanks for your reply..

But I need to club scanned copies of document together and create a PDF file.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> thanks for your reply..
> 
> But I need to club scanned copies of document together and create a PDF file.


I know PDF splitter extracts individual pages. Maybe you can check once it it does a join as well.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I am not finding that link where you have shared software's name to create PDF. Can you please share it again..


here's it- migrate to australia evisa page


----------



## Zeebz (Jun 13, 2012)

*De facto info*

Hey all! 

Has any one else added their partner to a 189 visa? I have added mine and I am unsure the best method of updating all the necessary documents to the de facto bit of the evisa application... Should it be done on one big PDF or upload several different docs such as tenancy agreement, bank statements etc etc?

Hope some one can help on this matter
Kind regards
Steve


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys. I got my invitation for 189 on 5 March. Will be submitting on 18th.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam and they are trying to fix these kind of things..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 350 - 450 pound or AUD dollers in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam and they are trying to fix these kind of things..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 350 - 450 pound or AUD dollers in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


What if someone fake from the borders and security calls ya?

"Be smart" is all you need to convey.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> What if someone fake from the borders and security calls ya?
> 
> "Be smart" is all you need to convey.



Well i conveyed what i wanted to..if this info is usless for u then simple ignore it...don't required feeds on that...if someone fake from borders then they know very well how to stop it...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the valuable info rkumar! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

for my 189 application I have two dependent.

My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"

Two Dependent : Medical done on 1 Feb : but still status is "Recommended"

My self : PCC done on 1 March : but showing "Requested"

What could be the issue?

but from online portal arrange your medical link is gone ?(does this mean report has been uploaded) 

CO Assigned on 15 Feb


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

regarding the scam, i think its been on for a while. see this link. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kemee said:


> for my 189 application I have two dependent.
> 
> My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"
> 
> ...


You may want to check the Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

this came from my CO
IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for your quick response. I have added the required documents to your application and will continue my assessment.

There are a number of checking processes that may be undertaken as part of the visa approval process, including health, character and national security checks.

It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.

Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.

If further information is required to progress your application, you will receive a request in writing.
Thank you for your patience in this matter.

someone please explain the implication of this to me....thanks


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

burge said:


> this came from my CO
> IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT
> 
> Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx
> ...



I guess CO has been assigned to you and this is notification from your co


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard notification. Sit tight and relax. Make sure whatever they requested is provided accordingly.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


Yes, he can migrate to Sydney, he needs to talk to WA office and explain the circumstances. They will allow him to move.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, he can migrate to Sydney, he needs to talk to WA office and explain the circumstances. They will allow him to move.


thanks for this info. did not know that.


----------



## YorkieFamily (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah!!!!!

Got my invitation to apply for a 190 visa today. Does anyone know how long the current processing times are and what documents I need tp upload straight away.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

YorkieFamily said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> Got my invitation to apply for a 190 visa today. Does anyone know how long the current processing times are and what documents I need tp upload straight away.


Congratulations !!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

YorkieFamily said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> Got my invitation to apply for a 190 visa today. Does anyone know how long the current processing times are and what documents I need tp upload straight away.


congrats on your invitation.. 

Read this page for more info

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information


----------



## YorkieFamily (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

YorkieFamily said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> Got my invitation to apply for a 190 visa today. Does anyone know how long the current processing times are and what documents I need tp upload straight away.


Congragulation YORK..

i need to figure out some question on NSW SS form set.

when we prepare the documents for submit SS for NSW. how do we keep documents each section separately.
In the checklist pdf (below link)., they mention "tab1,tab2" . what is
tab concept?

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__dat...rm3_201207.pdf


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

What does Acknowledge mail from IMMI means ? Why some people get Ack letter same day and some gets it after many days?

Does this having any relationship with CO allocation ?


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

kemee said:


> for my 189 application I have two dependent.
> 
> My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"
> 
> ...


You may ask your CO for the status of your Medicals. There could be a possibility that the medicals of your dependents have been referred, which I hope not..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does Acknowledge mail from IMMI means ? Why some people get Ack letter same day and some gets it after many days?
> 
> Does this having any relationship with CO allocation ?


Does not matter.. some people out there did not receive ack ever.
Its just comp generated thing with no observed effect on processing yet..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Just did the payment for my application. I asked my friend in US to pay for my visa. I got the ack email immediately.

Now I have to get the PCC and Meds done. Uploaded half of the scans. phew....


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have uploaded all my documents individually (ex: payslip for april,may...) . So, while uploading my files limit exceeded and I was unable to upload my recent working company payslips. Now, I cannot upload PCC certificate also. Should I wait till CO asks for my PCC certificate ? I am also adding my spouse and kid too.. Can I upload PCC report for my wife , with out uploading my PCC ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

haryk said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents individually (ex: payslip for april,may...) . So, while uploading my files limit exceeded and I was unable to upload my recent working company payslips. Now, I cannot upload PCC certificate also. Should I wait till CO asks for my PCC certificate ? I am also adding my spouse and kid too.. Can I upload PCC report for my wife , with out uploading my PCC ?


Once you upload document you cannot delete it, you should have compressed the pdf file and checked their size, you can upload pcc for your wife and kid


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

superm said:


> Does not matter.. some people out there did not receive ack ever.
> Its just comp generated thing with no observed effect on processing yet..


I guess ack mail is required when you go for medicals, but i think trn should also work


----------



## noddy01 (Mar 18, 2013)

Woohoo !
I have received the invite to apply for 189 visa today.
Am now waiting for my daughter's passport. She is just 12 days old, and already seems to have brought lots of luck for her parents !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

noddy01 said:


> Woohoo !
> I have received the invite to apply for 189 visa today.
> Am now waiting for my daughter's passport. She is just 12 days old, and already seems to have brought lots of luck for her parents !


Congrats noddy.. !
Girls do bring luck


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I guess ack mail is required when you go for medicals, but i think trn should also work


You should be good with TRN number only..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

While uploading documents on eVisa, should I upload academic certificates and transcript together or separately ? I am asking this coz under overseas qualification there are two different options in drops down. First is academic certificate and other is transcript. Please guide.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> While uploading documents on eVisa, should I upload academic certificates and transcript together or separately ? I am asking this coz under overseas qualification there are two different options in drops down. First is academic certificate and other is transcript. Please guide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Separately, Your DMC will be academic transcript and Final Degree will be certificate.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*hi*

I have done Post graduation. So, should I club together Graduation & Post-Grad certificates then upload or separately ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> I have done Post graduation. So, should I club together Graduation & Post-Grad certificates then upload or separately ?


Do not club, see below mine:

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Academic Transcript 
Academic Transcript Master of Computer Applications 


Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 
Certificate of Master of Computer Applications 

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Academic Transcript 
Academic Transcript Bachelor of Computer Applications 

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 
Certificate of Bachelor of Computer Applications

Hope this clarify your doubt's


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Do not club, see below mine:
> 
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Academic Transcript
> Academic Transcript Master of Computer Applications
> ...


Thanks Rupinder for such a clear clarification 

Can you please help me on this also?

This is the third company I am working with.

So how should I upload current & previous employers documents and under what what sections ???

-- Should I club documents of same type from all employers then upload. for example: For all the employers should I club all offer letters then upload ?


--OR should I club ALL documents from EACH employer then upload ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks Rupinder for such a clear clarification
> 
> Can you please help me on this also?
> 
> ...



See below:

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Employment Contract Company1 Employement Contract 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Work Reference Company1 Reference Letter 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Payslip Company1 Payslip 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Tax Document 
Company1 Form 16 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Work Reference Company2 Reference Letter 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Employment Contract Company2 Employement Contract 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Payslip 
Company2 Payslip 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Tax Document 
Company2 Form 16 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
Employment Contract Company3 Employement Contract 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Other (specify) 
Company3 Experince Letter 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Other (specify) 
Company1 Bank Account Statement 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Other (specify) 
Income Tax Return Acknowledgement 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Other (specify) 
Company2 Bank Account Statement


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> See below:
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of
> Employment Contract Company1 Employement Contract
> ...


Thanks Rupinder for such a elaborated reply.. This will indeed help me and other after me..


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks Rupinder for such a elaborated reply.. This will indeed help me and other after me..


Brahm - i think Rupinder has answered the concerns you have..... to best of my knowledge... he has answered right.... 

He's my ex colleague.... need to separate the docs for each company and need t name it company wise.... offers n continuations letters in one for each company.... n same for other docs.... the each company....


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

*hi*

For my partner's English ability, I have letter from her college.

Under which document type category should I upload it ?

Following are the options for document type available in eVISA:

_Evidence of Australian Work Experience
International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Occupational English Test Certificate
Other (specify)
Other English Language Test Document
Passport
Resume_


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> For my partner's English ability, I have letter from her college.
> 
> Under which document type category should I upload it ?
> 
> ...


You can use other, mention details about document


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> You can use other, mention details about document


Thanks for your reply.. 

I have some B/W documents like PCC.. But it has colored stamp on it.. So should I get it attested then upload or upload original one.. ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> I have some B/W documents like PCC.. But it has colored stamp on it.. So should I get it attested then upload or upload original one.. ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


upload them as they are, no need to notarized them, just scan them as pdf in color.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> upload them as they are, no need to notarized them, just scan them as pdf in color.


Roger 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kaSH_1075 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear All,

I am facing the issue of payment through credit card since my credit card limit is less than $3060. . Can I pay partially or any one can you please guide me how he/she made the payment in this case? 

Looking forward towards an early response from your side.

Regards,
Kashif


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

kaSH_1075 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am facing the issue of payment through credit card since my credit card limit is less than $3060. . Can I pay partially or any one can you please guide me how he/she made the payment in this case?
> 
> ...


Why dont you borrow somones card and make payment


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi,

Most people wouldn't have the credit limit to pay that much. You need to request the bank to increase the credit limit on a one time basis so that you can make the payment. The limit gets reverted back to the old amount after the payment is made.

That is the only way to pay using an Indian credit card.

Prajwal


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Someone also suggested that you put in extra cash in credit card (extra cash = 3060 - your limit) - doing that increases the transaction you can make by the amount of extra cash you put in. Check this way with your bank first!


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Any cheap network to call DIAC


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Any cheap network to call DIAC


skype!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Can anyone please clarify on this..

I have applied for 190 Visa.. The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Can anyone please clarify on this..
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa.. The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


not necessarily!


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

superm said:


> skype!


thanx


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone got Bridging Visa for their Spouse, It is in IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf you receive it when pay visa fee.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

YorkieFamily said:


> Yeah!!!!!
> 
> Got my invitation to apply for a 190 visa today. Does anyone know how long the current processing times are and what documents I need tp upload straight away.


Hi,

Can you please explain how this state sponsorship works? Does the DIAC cap have any impact on the state cap? Does Victoria normally take longer for sending invitations? How are the invites sent? is it like per predefined timings like 189visa?
Would u suggest to go for ACT or VIC? Also can one apply for any number of SS?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

prajwalkashyap said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most people wouldn't have the credit limit to pay that much. You need to request the bank to increase the credit limit on a one time basis so that you can make the payment. The limit gets reverted back to the old amount after the payment is made.
> 
> ...


put in extra cash in credit card and do the transaction.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I got CO allocated yesterday. Brisbane Team 34.
Took exactly 3 weeks from Visa apply date. Refer my Sig.

Few questions:

I am still collecting my docs like Wife's transcript, Last company salary proofs, birth cert translation etc. It will take a week. I had taken 5 weeks to get CO allocated. But it took 3 weeks.

Also Medicals and PCC remaining. PCC is in process and should take 1 week or 2 at most.

I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.

So should I drop an email to CO, saying that I will take 1 week to upload the docs ?
Or upload it directly when ready ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

- deleted duplicate post -


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday. Brisbane Team 34.
> Took exactly 3 weeks from Visa apply date. Refer my Sig.
> 
> Few questions:
> ...


upload when ready, if you are doing that well under 28 days from the day CO asked!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I would like to ask if we can go for medicals prior to CO allocation or we have to wait for CO to tell us to start for medicals?

Also, I uploaded wrong Form 1221 for my partner. My partner ticket "NEVER MARRIED" whereas it should be "DE FACTO", do you think it will impact?


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*Multiple EOI*

Hi,
I have got an invitation for 190 on 25t Feb and i've not lodge my VISA application(DIAC) yet but i want to submit another EOI for 189 as in this 3rd April i can add another 5 point for my job experience. Please advice what i have to do? Is it possible to submit another EOI? Be informed that i don't want to reject/cancel my current inviation (which has validity up to 26th April) without any confirmation of 189.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Hi,
> I have got an invitation for 190 on 25t Feb and i've not lodge my VISA application(DIAC) yet but i want to submit another EOI for 189 as in this 3rd April i can add another 5 point for my job experience. Please advice what i have to do? Is it possible to submit another EOI? Be informed that i don't want to reject/cancel my current inviation (which has validity up to 26th April) without any confirmation of 189.


people say that you can have multiple eoi.. but confirm that before doing from Diac itself!


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Hi,
> I have got an invitation for 190 on 25t Feb and i've not lodge my VISA application(DIAC) yet but i want to submit another EOI for 189 as in this 3rd April i can add another 5 point for my job experience. Please advice what i have to do? Is it possible to submit another EOI? Be informed that i don't want to reject/cancel my current inviation (which has validity up to 26th April) without any confirmation of 189.


from what i know DIAC process 190 faaster than 189. it will be no cost to you anymore either 189 or 190 so I will go for 190


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Hi,
> I have got an invitation for 190 on 25t Feb and i've not lodge my VISA application(DIAC) yet but i want to submit another EOI for 189 as in this 3rd April i can add another 5 point for my job experience. Please advice what i have to do? Is it possible to submit another EOI? Be informed that i don't want to reject/cancel my current inviation (which has validity up to 26th April) without any confirmation of 189.


from what i know DIAC process 190 faaster than 189. it will be no cost to you anymore either 189 or 190 so I will go for 190.. you are in NSW anyway


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Goran said:


> I would like to ask if we can go for medicals prior to CO allocation or we have to wait for CO to tell us to start for medicals?
> 
> Also, I uploaded wrong Form 1221 for my partner. My partner ticket "NEVER MARRIED" whereas it should be "DE FACTO", do you think it will impact?


better do it asap - 
check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all ,
CO asked to confirm from panel doctor for the medicals have been uploaded . Also the CO confirmed the receipt of medicals of my wife and my children . Does this type of situation arises during the process . Throw some light what can be the reason for my medical receipt with the CO.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

superm said:


> people say that you can have multiple eoi.. but confirm that before doing from Diac itself!


Finally i got info regarding multiple EOI from DIAC facebook where i send two queries and got feedback as below:
Hopes it will clear others confusion about multiple EOIs.
1>There is no limitation of how many EOIs you can submit in Skill Select, however, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you decide not to accept your current invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation for a 189 visa.

2> There is no specific policy on submitting multiple EOIs. If you have received an invitation for an EOI with incorrect claims then it is best not to accept the invitation and let it expire. Otherwise you may submit another EOI with the correct claims and wait to receive a new invitation. Visit the website for further contact details.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Goran said:


> from what i know DIAC process 190 faaster than 189. it will be no cost to you anymore either 189 or 190 so I will go for 190



Thanks....


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*VISA category change*

Does anybody know whether it is possible to change the VISA category (190 t0 189) after lodge the VISA application before or after the CO assign?


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Goran said:


> from what i know DIAC process 190 faaster than 189. it will be no cost to you anymore either 189 or 190 so I will go for 190


hi Goran,

What is the avg. processing time for 190 subclass, from EOI application upto Visa Grant?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## Punjab (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my story,

applied on 21 jan 190 visa
email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status 
email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks " 
email to CO on 11th march, for status
email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "

please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization. 

i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far

people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Here is my story,
> 
> applied on 21 jan 190 visa
> email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
> ...


Your application might be under external checks. If that's the case your grant is going to be delayed till verification completes.


----------



## expat_bgl_gal (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel if everything goes fine, u will be getting grant very soon


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Does anybody know whether it is possible to change the VISA category (190 t0 189) after lodge the VISA application before or after the CO assign?


no.. !


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Superm,

Could you read my earlier thread and give your view.
Thanks
Sandeep ( Sandy44)


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

expat_bgl_gal said:


> I feel if everything goes fine, u will be getting grant very soon


Plz share your experience about the avg. processing time for 190 subclass, from VISA lodgment to Visa Grant


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*Visa 190*

i am going to lodge my VISA application. Please advice regarding required documents as well as others important information. I want to include two dependent family members i.e. my wife and my two years old child.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kamrul said:


> i am going to lodge my VISA application. Please advice regarding required documents as well as others important information. I want to include two dependent family members i.e. my wife and my two years old child.


Please refer this site

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---

My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.

IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score

my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...

In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused

again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...

Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan 


applied on 19 jan
CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..

the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly

finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.

this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......


so party time now for me...

Any one who is looking to go around 4-5 months from now can message me...


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations Vijay!!!
What are the documents you submitted to support your work previous and current experience? and the initial of your CO?


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations Vijay!!!
What are the documents you submitted to support your work previous and current experience? and the initial of your CO?



vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

tax docs,payslip,ref letter exp letter bank statempmetn form 16....team 33 ES


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


Congrats man... :clap2:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kamrul said:


> i am going to lodge my VISA application. Please advice regarding required documents as well as others important information. I want to include two dependent family members i.e. my wife and my two years old child.


You can check out the link given above if you have already got the invite to apply. If you are starting with the process then this is what you need to check:  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Could you read my earlier thread and give your view.
> Thanks
> Sandeep ( Sandy44)


Sorry am not able to locate it - can you give me the link?


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

it would be nice if you share your view about the process for 190/189.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> ...


Congrats:clap2:


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello Guys,
A query regarding submitting VISA documents.
Is a birth certificate mandatory for self and spouse?
I'll be the primary applicant and already have a birth certificate, but my spouse doesnt have.
Just wanted to know if there is any alternate like Passport or do we need to get her birth certificate.
Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

va13 said:


> Hello Guys,
> A query regarding submitting VISA documents.
> Is a birth certificate mandatory for self and spouse?
> I'll be the primary applicant and already have a birth certificate, but my spouse doesnt have.
> ...


Use Tenth certificate (assuming you are in and from India)


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.

I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…? 
*OR* 
I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?

Looking for the best opinions,

Regards,


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Superm

CO asked to confirm from panel doctor for the medicals have been uploaded . Also the CO confirmed the receipt of medicals of my wife and my children . Does this type of situation arises during the process . Throw some light what can be the reason for non receipt of medical with the CO.
Regards,
Sandy44


----------



## kvohra (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I have been living in Melbourne for Past 5 yrs now, have degree as bachelor of Finance from latrobe university, unfortunately cannot apply for Pr after completion of my studies as i required 1 yr experience in my field of study.Now I will be completing a year next month as Finance assistant , very much excited and stressed to apply for 189 visa. 
Firstly, I am not sure what skill to nominate and how to pick exact skills, i guess i need to be very careful while applying. I have come to know, note sure if its right that salary package and duties etc are considered by government . Also i have my ilets exam in 2 weeks working hard to get good score to increase the points. 
Secondly, skill assessment from Vetassess will atleast take 6 mth thats what my lawyer told me, and my TR visa expires coming october, which means i dont have enough time to apply.
Am I able to stay after applying for 189 visa until i get invitation , and if i dont get it , does this mean i need apply for 457 visa. Things are getting completed anyone who has done finance study and worked for 1 year atleast can please guide through all this procedure will be really helpful. 

Thank You in advance


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Superm
> 
> CO asked to confirm from panel doctor for the medicals have been uploaded . Also the CO confirmed the receipt of medicals of my wife and my children . Does this type of situation arises during the process . Throw some light what can be the reason for non receipt of medical with the CO.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


Hi.. 
You need to check with panel doctors if result has been uploaded or not. Sometimes they delay the process of uploading. Also there may be situation that might be seeing some tech prob while doing it. In both cases you need to follow up with docs. they will themselves contact diac deptt for any tech prob.
Also if they still facing tech issues then you can reach out to mail address mentioned at Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.

Best of luck!


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

kamrul said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> it would be nice if you share your view about the process for 190/189.


190 is bit fast and 2 yrs obligation is there,where as 189 gives much flexibility to work anywhere......so it enterly depends on personal circumstances if you want to go as early as possible 190 is solution but these days i have seen 189 is also getting processed very fast as in my case it took 2 and half month only.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats:clap2:


thanks


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks a lots vijay_239939


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

I am going to submit my VISA applicatio. I want to fill up all info in my online application as a draft and afterthat ensuring everything is ok i would like submitmy application with payment. Is it possible to fill up the on line form as a draft?


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

kamrul said:


> I am going to submit my VISA applicatio. I want to fill up all info in my online application as a draft and afterthat ensuring everything is ok i would like submitmy application with payment. Is it possible to fill up the on line form as a draft?


Yup. You can save your application and go back to it anytime you want using your TRN.


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

*189 EOI invite for 1st April*

Hi All,

I got my ACS skills assessment result on 28th March 2013.
I have also submitted by EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 28th March 2013.
I am applying for Analyst Programmer ANZCO code.

Now the next round for invitation is on 1st April 2013.

From what I have read the invitation process starts on 31st March night and most of the applicants get invites on 31st night?

Could you please let me know:

a) What time the invitation process start for 1st April round?
I am regularly checking my email and EOI status.
b) Has anyone received EOI invitation yet for 1st April round?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

EA55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS skills assessment result on 28th March 2013.
> I have also submitted by EOI for 189 visa with 65 points on 28th March 2013.
> ...


I think it will be at 12:05 am AEST 

By the way analyst programmer is on schedule 2 if I am not wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

kvohra said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been living in Melbourne for Past 5 yrs now, have degree as bachelor of Finance from latrobe university, unfortunately cannot apply for Pr after completion of my studies as i required 1 yr experience in my field of study.Now I will be completing a year next month as Finance assistant , very much excited and stressed to apply for 189 visa.
> Firstly, I am not sure what skill to nominate and how to pick exact skills, i guess i need to be very careful while applying. I have come to know, note sure if its right that salary package and duties etc are considered by government . Also i have my ilets exam in 2 weeks working hard to get good score to increase the points.
> Secondly, skill assessment from Vetassess will atleast take 6 mth thats what my lawyer told me, and my TR visa expires coming october, which means i dont have enough time to apply.
> ...


 No you only get a bridging visa after applying if on a valid visa. 
EOI gives no right to stay so you will have to leave if your visa expires before you have applied unless you apply for another visa such as a 457


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got my invitation for 190 and last date of submission is 26th April. I would like to submit another EOI for 189 today as tomorrow is the 1st invitaion round for April. But the problem is that my work experience will be 8 years on 3rd April (3 days left). So is there any way to claim points for 8 years in EOI, i mean any option to set advance date for current employmentdate in EOI? Please response asap....


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

kamrul said:


> I've got my invitation for 190 and last date of submission is 26th April. I would like to submit another EOI for 189 today as tomorrow is the 1st invitaion round for April. But the problem is that my work experience will be 8 years on 3rd April (3 days left). So is there any way to claim points for 8 years in EOI, i mean any option to set advance date for current employmentdate in EOI? Please response asap....




I think before u lodge another EOI your experience need to be verified by the Australian Body who suppose validate ur experience like ACS and others and if u r claiming point for 8 years of exeperience then you have to wait ur 8 years to be completed before they verify your experience..


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> I think before u lodge another EOI your experience need to be verified by the Australian Body who suppose validate ur experience like ACS and others and if u r claiming point for 8 years of exeperience then you have to wait ur 8 years to be completed before they verify your experience..


Well, if your current role was already included in the previous assessment there is no need to get it re-assessed just because you crossed the 8 year threshold.

But generally I agree, you must have 8 years experience at the time of invitation, so it's not possible to claim the points before Apr 3rd.


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Use Tenth certificate (assuming you are in and from India)


Thanks Superm 
Also, for dependent, its 100% that certificate from School/College works as a proof for functional english??? or is it recommended to go for IELTS.


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Moderators,

I have just received an invitation for 189 visa in 1st April 2013 round.

I have started my application for 189 visa with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent applicant.
I have the below queries which I wanted to clarify before I submit my application:

a) What should be my response for the below question?
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Please note that I have already included my wife as secondary applicant and she is currently in Australia on tourist visa? Also what are the implications if I answer 'Yes' to this question giving details of my family members (Dad, Brother etc) back in India?

b) What should be my response for the below question?
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I have 1 year of experience back in India from 2007 to 2008 however this experience is not included in my ACS skills assessment due to insufficient paperwork required for ACS. However I have my company certificates which can prove my employment dates and position details.

c) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I have specified my country of residence as Australia since I am living here since the past 5 years. My wife is here from this Jan 2013 only. 
Do I need to specify "Yes" to this question and specify our residence back in India?

Could you please assist me with my above queries.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## EA55 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Just wanted to clarify a quick query?

When uploading documents to my 189 visa application do I need to upload all certified copies of documents or scanning color copies of original docs and uploading them would be sufficient?

Could you please help me in answering this query?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## kaush (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I applied for EOI and get 60 points for 190 VISA category.
I received the WA sponsor agreement and I sent back the signed agreement to them. 
Then what is the next step that I will face... ? 

Please advice.

Thanks and regards.
Kaush


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

EA55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to clarify a quick query?
> 
> ...


scanning color copies of original docs will work.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

color scans of originals would work..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EA55 said:


> Hi Moderators,
> 
> I have just received an invitation for 189 visa in 1st April 2013 round.
> 
> ...


For Question a)
You don't mention anybody - if you mention anyone as dependent non-migrant. then they would need to under go pcc and meds too. So no use.
b) I believe you can include it.
c) I believe yes.

Also when uploading docs later .. include form 80... through that you can clarify everything so there's no confusion!

Best of luck.

For general walk-through and docs to upload in eVisa - visit Migrate to Australia (also given in signature).


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*New Passport*

I've got my invitation for 190 (SA) on 25th April. In 18th March i got my new passport. Actually in my previous passport my P.O was wrongly putted so i've changed my passport. But i am confused whether i gave any passport no in EOI during EOI submission. Please let me know about passport details in EOI.

Anothe point is that i gave my old passport details with scan copy of the passport during SS application submission. Is it any problem to submit new passport details in VISA lodgement. Actually there is no more change except P.O. and passport no in my new passport.

Please advice regarding new passport during VISA application.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

kamrul said:


> I've got my invitation for 190 (SA) on 25th April. In 18th March i got my new passport. Actually in my previous passport my P.O was wrongly putted so i've changed my passport. But i am confused whether i gave any passport no in EOI during EOI submission. Please let me know about passport details in EOI.
> 
> Anothe point is that i gave my old passport details with scan copy of the passport during SS application submission. Is it any problem to submit new passport details in VISA lodgement. Actually there is no more change except P.O. and passport no in my new passport.
> 
> Please advice regarding new passport during VISA application.


You should use new passport as it will be having old passport's no in it. But make sure you should have both the passports. you should file visa with new passport and add details about old passport also in section "Other passports"


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hi guys,
i have a question..kindly help me in it...
.in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
my question is?
what about the CO....will he ask to review the ASSESSMENT 
or i need to just send the updated document with date mentioned properly....as my assessment is already positive...
my points breakdown include 8+ experience including current employment..what would i do now?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> i have a question..kindly help me in it...
> .in ACS assessment ,my current experience wasn't considered and marked as "insufficient information"...when i asked the reason they told me that my experience wasn't have the current date under the signature (WTF)..and they asked me to review your case in case you need to include that...but despite this my assessment was positive...with 7 year of professional experience....
> my question is?
> ...


You can re appeal, and upload new document for the organization where it says insufficient information, but you need to pay fee I guess it is around 300 AUD. CO won't consider your exp. of 8+ years, he will only consider 7 years.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> You can re appeal, and upload new document for the organization where it says insufficient information, but you need to pay fee I guess it is around 300 AUD. CO won't consider your exp. of 8+ years, he will only consider 7 years.


thanks for quick reply.
i had a conversation with my agent and according to him 
we have to give the proof of the EOI submitted with all documents.
DIAC only need positive assessment.and according to him it is not a problem untill we have positive assessment.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> 11th August!


Hi,

I am seeing you online and hence thought of pinging you. I have applied for 190 and currently waiting for ACS skill assessment. I am into Software Automation testing with 5 yrs of Exp. I am planning for Melbourne, could you please tell about the job market in Melbourne, VIC.

Thanks
Souvik


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Friends

I got 189 invite on April 1st and not preparing my evisa application. I have a few questions. I have 1 year old daughter. We got her birth certificate last year and found that there was a spelling mistake in her father's name(letter "h" in place of "t"). Today I applied for making correction in birth certificate. But they said I will get the birth certificate on 12th April. I have below queries:
1. Can I submit my visa application this week and upload birth certificate once I got it from Council office?
2. If I submit the previous certificate with the minor mistake in her father name, could this create any problem in Visa processing?

I will be very thankful to you.

Thanks
Rupinder


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got 189 invite on April 1st and not preparing my evisa application. I have a few questions. I have 1 year old daughter. We got her birth certificate last year and found that there was a spelling mistake in her father's name(letter "h" in place of "t"). Today I applied for making correction in birth certificate. But they said I will get the birth certificate on 12th April. I have below queries:
> 1. Can I submit my visa application this week and upload birth certificate once I got it from Council office?
> ...


You can upload documents only after paying VISA fee...

You will get enough time to upload documents as it takes around 10weeks to get CO after you file for VISA.. So you need to worry for your daughter;s DOB certificate.. Lodge your application and start uploading with whatever documents you have


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got 189 invite on April 1st and not preparing my evisa application. I have a few questions. I have 1 year old daughter. We got her birth certificate last year and found that there was a spelling mistake in her father's name(letter "h" in place of "t"). Today I applied for making correction in birth certificate. But they said I will get the birth certificate on 12th April. I have below queries:
> 1. Can I submit my visa application this week and upload birth certificate once I got it from Council office?
> ...



Yes you can submit the documents later on as well as soon you receive these docs.
Yes it could be a problem because some time it happens that they can check you your name is similar or not as per your application docs, like passports. so apply visa, upload docs and update the birth certificate...hope it will help u..


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

THanks brahmgupta and rkumar1 for your quick response.

I will submit the visa application online and will start uploading the docs. I will upload the Birth certificate as soon as I got it from council office.

Also I have 1 more question, Me and my husband has accessed skills from ACS and got +ve response(both 261313). Now I am the primary applicant and my husband is secondary and I am claiming points for the partner skills(261313). Will DIAC verify the job experiences of my husband too?

Thanks
Rupinder


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, if they want to verify, they will verify all the points claimed...


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, if they want to verify, they will verify all the points claimed...


Thanks deepuz


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing you online and hence thought of pinging you. I have applied for 190 and currently waiting for ACS skill assessment. I am into Software Automation testing with 5 yrs of Exp. I am planning for Melbourne, could you please tell about the job market in Melbourne, VIC.
> 
> ...


Automation testing is in demand tools like selenium qtp atf it will be plus point if you have certification like istqb


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

deepuz said:


> yes, if they want to verify, they will verify all the points claimed...


hi Deepu,
Looks like ur got ur SS very quick, is ACT always this quick?


----------



## devandroid (Nov 5, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> THanks brahmgupta and rkumar1 for your quick response.
> 
> I will submit the visa application online and will start uploading the docs. I will upload the Birth certificate as soon as I got it from council office.
> 
> ...


Yes. since you have claiming points from him, definitely DIAC will verify his job experience and his education qualifications.

thanks


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

rvijay said:


> hi Deepu,
> Looks like ur got ur SS very quick, is ACT always this quick?


they say its 30 days processing time... i got in about 35 days


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

deepuz said:


> they say its 30 days processing time... i got in about 35 days


How are the job opportunities there? particularly for software testers?


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

devandroid said:


> Yes. since you have claiming points from him, definitely DIAC will verify his job experience and his education qualifications.
> 
> thanks


Thanks devandroid

How many years experience do they need for the secondary application for giving partner's points?

Thanks


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

rvijay said:


> How are the job opportunities there? particularly for software testers?


job opputunities are plenty, but 90 % of them are govt jobs hence require Australian Citizenship to apply for them.... so we need to fight for the rest 10%...
I have 2-3 other forum mates (software testers) applied for ACT....


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Experts, 

Please guide what all documents are required other than evidence for your claims. 
For example, Form 80.


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi friends

I came across 1 questions while filling evisa form.

Intended state of residence in Australia?

Does this have any affect on visa process if I select "Unknown"?

Thanks
Rupinder


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I came across 1 questions while filling evisa form.
> 
> ...


you can select any of the state where jobs related to your occupation are high in demand. and even u select unknown it would not affect your visa in any term.


----------



## va13 (Aug 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks Superm


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a doubt and quite confused regarding it, I would appreciate if seniors could help me out with my doubt.

I have 5 years of total IT experience, first 2 years from company A, next 2.5 years from company B and 0.5 year (6 months) from company C.
My ACS assessment includes all the companies, total 5 years, as programmer. Now the problem is I dont have salary records for initial 4 months of company B (No bank stmt, No salary slips, nothing), so while filing EOI, I claimed only 5 points for my work experience by not entering any details of company C experience so that my experience is less than 5 years and by max I can claim 5 points. Now, I have received the invitation with 60 points.

My question is while applying for visa, is it fine if I show my entire experience thats 5 years as assessed by ACS (I will show company A, B, C). However, even now i wont be able to show 4 months of bank stmt or any salary records.

Please advise, and correct me if I am wrong anywhere.

Much appreciated for the help.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a doubt and quite confused regarding it, I would appreciate if seniors could help me out with my doubt.
> 
> ...


No problems if you don't have SS, you just need to include your Bank statement for last 1 or 2 or 3 years whatever you have, also include Form16, ITR acknowledgement if got any.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for quick and relieving reply.
However my ACS assessment contains 3 companies A, B, C and in EOI I have mentioned only 2 companies thats 4.5 years of experience (company A, B). is it fine?
And for those 4 months I dont have any proof, but I need to prove only 3 years to get 5 points that i can do any time.

Thanks Sir, please advice.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Thanks for quick and relieving reply.
> However my ACS assessment contains 3 companies A, B, C and in EOI I have mentioned only 2 companies thats 4.5 years of experience (company A, B). is it fine?
> And for those 4 months I dont have any proof, but I need to prove only 3 years to get 5 points that i can do any time.
> 
> Thanks Sir, please advice.


You can use same documents that you used for ACS for C company, it will work.


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Seniors

Is it mandatory to have National identity documents? I do have my license but the dob is not correct on my driving license. I am attaching my marriage certificate. Please advise me if it is mandatory to have National identity documents?

Thanks
Rupinder


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> Is it mandatory to have National identity documents? I do have my license but the dob is not correct on my driving license. I am attaching my marriage certificate. Please advise me if it is mandatory to have National identity documents?
> 
> ...


Not required For Indian citizens.
But I have read that some members have provided Aadhar number there.
I haven't provided any. Hasn't been a nuisance though.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> Is it mandatory to have National identity documents? I do have my license but the dob is not correct on my driving license. I am attaching my marriage certificate. Please advise me if it is mandatory to have National identity documents?
> 
> ...


You have to Check it with NO...


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> You have to Check it with NO...


Thanks rkumar1.


----------



## ruparandhawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Seniors

I do have a daughter and while filling up the Accompanying family members for child details, there is a column with question: "Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?"

Should I mark it YES and add details of my husband? Please advise.

Thanks in advance.
Rupinder


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Got invitation and while filling the online Visa Form, noticed that I have done a blunder.

In EOI Application, I had given my current employer as 'AAA', but my current employer is 'BBB' and 'AAA' is actually our client where I work.

In ACS +ve report, my employer name is correct i.e. 'BBB'.

Now while filling the visa form, the employer name comes by default from EOI application i.e. 'AAA', but the field is editable. So, shall I correct it as 'BBB' and proceed...

Please suggest...

Regards,
Abrar


----------



## Abrar (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Ian,

Thanks. Yes, I will be anyhow giving correct information in Visa Form. But concerned because it is not matching the information given in EOI Application. 

Afraid that CO doesn't reject my case based on Employer name difference in EOI and Visa Form. Lot of efforts, time and money is invested.

Not able to get email id of DIAC. Want to post this query to them for assurance.

Regards,
Abrar.



ian.thomas said:


> Hi Abrar,
> I entered joining date as 1 in EOI but my offer letter had 15.
> The visa page pulls the details from EOI however my agent told that we can edit it to submit the correct details.I edited and then submitted
> So I assume its better off providing correct information.. However you can check it with seniors here or give DIAC a call.
> ...


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..

I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..

NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
GRANT - 4th April, 13


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congrats! R u onshore applicant? Its super fast. What did you do to get your grant that fast?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

reehan said:


> Congrats! R u onshore applicant? Its super fast. What did you do to get your grant that fast?


thanks Reehan.. 
No, I am not onshore.. applied from INDIA..

I didn't do anything specific.. just uploaded all documents within 10days after lodging VISA and get medicals done b4 CO asked for it....


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congrats..... Time to enjoy.... Tc


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ,

Can anyone suggest if we require the documents to be notarized for e-visa as well. Or can we upload just color scan copy.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if we require the documents to be notarized for e-visa as well. Or can we upload just color scan copy.
> 
> ...


Scanned copy of the original document will do.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> ...


Congrats Buddy!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## bhura (Nov 13, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if we require the documents to be notarized for e-visa as well. Or can we upload just color scan copy.
> 
> ...


Hi Padma

If original doc is in color and if you color scan is ok but if original doc is black n white or if you scan anything black and white it must be notarized as true copy from any notary public.

Regards 

Bhura


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I GOT a question, the validity time of IELTS for the secondary applicant for functional english is 1 year or 3 years? here says one year : Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) but booklet 6 says 3 years but it doesnt specify for main applicant or second applicant?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wishing all the expats best of luck who are waiting for grants....

Hope this week brings good fortune for you


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

I am preparing my VISA application, please help me regarding below query.

I want to include my two years old child in my migrating family member list but i am confused about below question in Child's details, i mean is it Y/N for my case?

Child custody details
Is this family member a child under 18 years of age?


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Its a yes. Even if the child was over 18 years they are still your child but not a minor therefore its a yes for this case.


----------



## kemee (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.

Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
Grant : 8th April,

I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.

I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> ...


Congrats.. :clap2:
I don't think you need to leave and enter again. That's if you are on tourist visa or something.. and if this was case then you are asked by CO to leave country before he can issue grant to you!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,
I am getting the server down error while filling and saving the application.

Is anyone of you facing problem the same problem while filling the visa form

Thanks
Padma


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats




kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> ...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi,
> I am getting the server down error while filling and saving the application.
> 
> Is anyone of you facing problem the same problem while filling the visa form
> ...


Try after some time these kinds of errors are encountered by most of the users


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you .



rupinder.jit said:


> Try after some time these kinds of errors are encountered by most of the users


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I GOT a question, the validity time of IELTS for the secondary applicant for functional english is 1 year or 3 years? here says one year : Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) but booklet 6 says 3 years but it doesnt specify for main applicant or second applicant?


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*Document attachment*

Hi,

Would you please let me know how can i upload required documents for secondary applicant (My wife & child)? In document attachment box it is only show the name of main applicant not other applicants. I don't know whether it is ok or technical fault.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

If you have included dependents in your application - you should have been seeing their entries also in drop down box.. if not seeing the same - wait out a day - general tech issues gets resolved themselves; if not then reach out to their tech support!


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

superm said:


> If you have included dependents in your application - you should have been seeing their entries also in drop down box.. if not seeing the same - wait out a day - general tech issues gets resolved themselves; if not then reach out to their tech support!



Hi Superm,

Thanks for your reply. Would you please let me know the contact no for tech support?


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

One of my brothers is overstaying in Australia and should I mention it in form 80? will it affect the processing of my visa?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> One of my brothers is overstaying in Australia and should I mention it in form 80? will it affect the processing of my visa?


It does not affect your visa, you can mention his details in form 80, when did CO asked for form 80 and when you submitted you application?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Seeing that you applied on 1st April - its highly unlikely. Status changes are not something you can depend on.. their system is quite glitchy in that aspect!



ian.thomas said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Status of my documents has changed to received...
> 
> ...


----------



## barhes (Sep 23, 2012)

I GOT a question, the validity time of IELTS for the secondary applicant for functional english is 1 year or 3 years? here says one year : Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175) but booklet 6 says 3 years but it doesnt specify for main applicant or second applicant?


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> It does not affect your visa, you can mention his details in form 80, when did CO asked for form 80 and when you submitted you application?


Ya I have applied on March 8 and co allocated on April. The CO is asking for Form 80. My brother is an overstayer in Australia. I am worried if it would affect the visa processing. does anyone have seen similar experience?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Superm,

In my application, I have mentioned my wife my son and my aunt as dependents.
Here do i have to attache all the document to the online system or do i have to post any hard copy to Australia. 

If yes please advice regarding those documents.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear Superm,
> 
> In my application, I have mentioned my wife my son and my aunt as dependents.
> Here do i have to attache all the document to the online system or do i have to post any hard copy to Australia.
> ...


You mean while lodging visa?
*No hard copies* to be sent over. They all are just soft copies (pdf files) you upload when you have paid the fees of visa online.
I see you are invited for applying visa - when you click on that button, you fill up the forms and then as last step pay the fees of AUD 3060. Then you are given login details using which you can log on to eVisa site - where in you need to upload documents for all applicants.

More specifics are involved, can't explain all in a post - you can start and then Ask specific questions here.. if any!

Also - You said you have taken your Aunt as dependent - I hope you know what all requirement is to show a person as dependent? Its quite deep I must tell you, if you don't know!

Best of luck!


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

If i am claiming points for 8 yrs experience, do i need to provide with Form 16 for all 8 financial years? Any other alternate proofs apart from bank statement can be shown? What abt ITRs - should be equivalent i guess? what if i cant find Form 16s for some years?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rvijay said:


> If i am claiming points for 8 yrs experience, do i need to provide with Form 16 for all 8 financial years? Any other alternate proofs apart from bank statement can be shown? What abt ITRs - should be equivalent i guess? what if i cant find Form 16s for some years?


not required for all 8 years, five years will also work, but if you provide bank statement, form 16, salary slip your case will become strong. ITR acknowledgement can also be uploaded for which ever year you have. if you cannot find form 16 you can request the organization to provide it you, they have copies.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> not required for all 8 years, five years will also work, but if you provide bank statement, form 16, salary slip your case will become strong. ITR acknowledgement can also be uploaded for which ever year you have. if you cannot find form 16 you can request the organization to provide it you, they have copies.


Thanks a lot Rupinder


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? I am clueless about his address in Australia. What should I mention in the form? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Rabbu said:


> One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? I am clueless about his address in Australia. What should I mention in the form? Please respond with advice in this regard.


If he your real brother, you having blood relation with him, then you need mention his details in form 80, otherwise not required.


----------



## Rabbu (Aug 30, 2012)

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? Does his overstay affect my visa processing? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

rvijay said:


> If i am claiming points for 8 yrs experience, do i need to provide with Form 16 for all 8 financial years? Any other alternate proofs apart from bank statement can be shown? What abt ITRs - should be equivalent i guess? what if i cant find Form 16s for some years?


Hi ...

I have also claimed the points for the 8 years and i have submitted the experience letter along with the Salary slips as this was available with me & i have all the Salary slips of last 9 years to till date.

Along with that i have submitted the form-16 of last 5 years along with the bank statement...


i think these proofs are sufficient to prove your experience...


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

Visa Lodged today...
Please tell me about Salary Certficate..how many months Salary Certificate should i upload..
I also came to know that couple of salary certifcate from each employment shoudl be uploaded...As mine experince is over 9 years..its not possible to get the salary certificate from each office...so whats the advice for it?
also if i upload all the required document before assigning CO...what would be its effect?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

superm said:


> You mean while lodging visa?
> *No hard copies* to be sent over. They all are just soft copies (pdf files) you upload when you have paid the fees of visa online.
> I see you are invited for applying visa - when you click on that button, you fill up the forms and then as last step pay the fees of AUD 3060. Then you are given login details using which you can log on to eVisa site - where in you need to upload documents for all applicants.
> 
> ...



Dear Superm,

Thanks so much for much useful info.

I have arranged all the document certificates p/p copies IELTS and other documents except the form 80 to all three of my dependents.

that mean i just need to submit pdf format of those documents to eVisa site isnt it.

when i was applying to ACS I have certified and scanned all my employer references and other certificates

IS it possible me to submit those to eVisa or do i have to re scan new documents.
If you have free time please spend few more minutes to explain us.

Thanking in advance

XXX


----------



## sheravanan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I lodged my application. i worked 4 company from 2004 sep. to till now.


I got bank statement and other thing for last all 3 company but my first company i dont have bank statements.

it was a small company about 15 people were only worked. I got my salary by hand for that i singed a voucher only and my salary was so small.

if DIAC want a proof of that how i can show that ? Please help me 

thanks in advance


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

hi everyone

im a bit confused here. i want to apply for a 189 visa and at the same time i wanna see if theres any state that will be willing to sponsor me on the 190 visa. how can i do this? im so clueless, any advice will be highly appreciated


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application. i worked 4 company from 2004 sep. to till now.
> 
> ...


I don't think so that your CO will ask for proofs for first company, just provide him with the bank statement, salary slips, form 16, itr ack. for the years that you have, but make sure you have them for at least 3 years beginning from this year.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hi everyone
> 
> im a bit confused here. i want to apply for a 189 visa and at the same time i wanna see if theres any state that will be willing to sponsor me on the 190 visa. how can i do this? im so clueless, any advice will be highly appreciated


well it depends upon anzco code. and sol list of the list. but if you have 7 each in all 4 modules then you can file 189. then you don't require state sponsorship.


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys,

Please help me with answering below question :

1. Apart from credit/debit card, are there any other payment options for paying DIAC fee for Indian applicants?
2. I stayed in UK for around 16 months in 4 visits (3m, 4m, 6m, 3m) and my agent is saying that no need to mention these details as rule says PCC required only if >12m stay in one go. Is this correct? or should I get PCC from UK? If not disclosed, will there be any problem in future? (I've got my new passport which doesn't have details about my UK visits).
3. Can we get the Medicals done before CO asks? Is it ok to do so?
~Venkat


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please help me with answering below question :
> 
> ...


You have completely new passport ?, or got it re-issued, if it's completely new then you can do as your agent says, but if it's re-issued then it will having old passport no. yes you can get your meds before CO ask for them, but you need to have TRN no, and submit visa fee.


----------



## AUS2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any Grants or CO assignments today??


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> You have completely new passport ?, or got it re-issued, if it's completely new then you can do as your agent says, but if it's re-issued then it will having old passport no. yes you can get your meds before CO ask for them, but you need to have TRN no, and submit visa fee.


Thanks for the quick response Rupinder.
It's a re-issued passport which has previous passport no. But do I still need to get UK PCC done? As per the rule, is it consolidated 12 months? or 12 months in one stay?

Any idea about the payment options apart from Credit/Debit card?

~Venkat


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

sss.shastry said:


> Thanks for the quick response Rupinder.
> It's a re-issued passport which has previous passport no. But do I still need to get UK PCC done? As per the rule, is it consolidated 12 months? or 12 months in one stay?
> 
> Any idea about the payment options apart from Credit/Debit card?
> ...


re-issued passport have old no, and from that passport no they can track where you have traveled. Do one thing, file your visa, upload all the documents correctly get pcc from india and upload that. if your CO asks for FORM 80 then you need to mention the details about the places where you have stayed for last 10 years, if you are lucky enough, and your CO does not asks for FORM80 then you will be good to go.

try to find your answer in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-pcc-all-countries-you-have-stayed-past.html

You need Credit Card, Debit Card cannot be used. make sure it has limit of 
INR: 200000.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I was just advised by my agent that I'm qualified for 190 and are in the process of preparing the documents for skills assessment.

For those eligible for 189 or 190, what's your decision factor in choosing between 189 or 190? Why would one for for 190 (govern by state sponsorship) when they can go for 189 without any obligation?

Appreciate any input as I'm yet to decide.

Thanks!


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.

Haven't planned on moving yet.

ACS Applied - 30Nov12
ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
Applied - 26th Jan 13
Invited - 4th Feb13
Launched 4 Feb 13
Meds - 6-Apr-13
PCC - 11-Apr-13
Grant - 12 Apr 13
Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14

Skill :- ICT Business Analyst

Now need to think/plan and work out our move.

Thanks a ton again to all.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

schong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just advised by my agent that I'm qualified for 190 and are in the process of preparing the documents for skills assessment.
> 
> ...


It all depends upon your IELTS score, if you score 7 each in all 4 modules then you can go for 189, Do not go for skill assessment until unless you have IELTS result for 189.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought the decision to go for 189 or 190 can come after the skill assessment? I read somewhere that IELTS is not required for ACS skill assessment.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

schong said:


> I thought the decision to go for 189 or 190 can come after the skill assessment? I read somewhere that IELTS is not required for ACS skill assessment.


Well all depends upon IELTS result as explained earlier you can opt for 189 or 190. Yes, you are right IELTS is not required for ACS. However, IELTS is pre requite, if you have ACS done but you cannot score 7 or 6.5 or 6 each for then ACS will be useless for 189 or 190. As of now NSW and SA are not sponsoring to any one I am telling you this as if you score 6.5 each then you can apply for SA and if you score 6 each then you can apply for sponsorship from NSW. They have reached the cap.

Your agent is asking you get your ACS done as he will be charging you with hefty fee, he will explain the rest process later. Having said that, if you are confident and 100 % sure that you can secure 7 each all modules, then only go for ACS.

I suggest do not take help of any agent do everything you self, you will save a lot. you can take help of this forum, it has everything that you require.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have received invitation for 190 today. Once I click on apply visa button I am able to come back without lodging an online application if i want to file it on later date may b next week?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

schong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just advised by my agent that I'm qualified for 190 and are in the process of preparing the documents for skills assessment.
> 
> ...


If you can then go for 189. Benefit of 189 over 190 is that you can live anywhere in OZ.
Benefit of 190:
1. Your occupation need not be in SOL
2. You need only 55 points.
3. If you have to go to the sponsoring state anyways then you can go with 190 if the state sponsoring takes less time to provide sponsorship.

Another benefit that was earlier which does not really matter now is 190 is more priority so takes less time to process - but now with new system the difference is there but not much! And on top of that you need to do wait out for state sponsorship!
So in short if you are eligible for 189 - go for it!


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

superm said:


> If you can then go for 189. Benefit of 189 over 190 is that you can live anywhere in OZ.
> Benefit of 190:
> 1. Your occupation need not be in SOL
> 2. You need only 55 points.
> ...


Thanks Superm! This helps a lot!


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> re-issued passport have old no, and from that passport no they can track where you have traveled. Do one thing, file your visa, upload all the documents correctly get pcc from india and upload that. if your CO asks for FORM 80 then you need to mention the details about the places where you have stayed for last 10 years, if you are lucky enough, and your CO does not asks for FORM80 then you will be good to go.
> 
> try to find your answer in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-pcc-all-countries-you-have-stayed-past.html
> 
> ...


Rupinder,

Thanks for the detailed response.
I've submitted the Visa App today and while going through the download links, I found that 12 months overseas stay is calculated on consolidation basis that is in my case, it'll be 3m+5m+6m+3m which is 15 months but as per my agent, I submitted the application as he told it is only if 12 months stay in one go.

Will it be a problem? Can I edit my application which I've already submitted?

~Venkat


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

sweethina99 said:


> I have received invitation for 190 today. Once I click on apply visa button I am able to come back without lodging an online application if i want to file it on later date may b next week?


I also got the invitation this week, but I have not even started preparing for the application... Are there any documents that have to be submitted at the moment of lodging the application? Or can I just lodge it, pay the fee and in next week or two submit all necessary documents?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> I also got the invitation this week, but I have not even started preparing for the application... Are there any documents that have to be submitted at the moment of lodging the application? Or can I just lodge it, pay the fee and in next week or two submit all necessary documents?


Yes, you can do that. An application is considered submitted when you filled out the online form and made the payment. You will get a trn number and password, which will enable you to re-access your application and add documents while you wait for your CO allocation. If any documents are still missing by the time you get a CO he will ask for them and give you another 28 days to upload them. If you need more time to get certain documents, e.g. police clearances, then you can just ask for an extension.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

JoannaAch said:


> I also got the invitation this week, but I have not even started preparing for the application... Are there any documents that have to be submitted at the moment of lodging the application? Or can I just lodge it, pay the fee and in next week or two submit all necessary documents?


\


there is nothing like it you can upload after 1 week as well after lodgment nothing mandatory at time of visa lodgment.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi members 

I heard that these days grants r coming in less than a month time for 190 sc before getting co allotment ppl r getting grant is this true


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> I heard that these days grants r coming in less than a month time for 190 sc before getting co allotment ppl r getting grant is this true


Lolz.. people can NOT get grant before CO allocation.
Yes - they can receive grant before intimation or hearing from CO. But definitely CO is allocated as CO is the one who approves grant 
Am not sure of the current trend - but yes there has been cases. even last week one 189 was seen to get grant withing 2 mnths. And 190 has more priority!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Superm,

I have a lil query....

I have arranged all the document certificates p/p copies IELTS and other documents except the form 80 to all three of my dependents.

that mean i just need to submit pdf format of those documents to eVisa site isnt it.

when i was applying to ACS I have certified and scanned all my employer references and other certificates

Is it possible me to submit those to eVisa or do i have to re scan new documents.
.

Thanking in advance

XXX


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear Superm,
> 
> I have a lil query....
> 
> ...


If I got your question correctly, here's my response:
The reference letters you used at ACS(assessment) - you can use same while lodging visa plus all other documents.
At Diac (eVISA site) - you can submit either color scan of original documents or color scan of notarized (certified) photocopies.
Assessment result (atleast of ACS) is recieved online as pdf so that can be sent as it is!

Am sorry, what is p/p ?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I will submit my application first thing on Monday)


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone advise me regarding this urgent issue.
Specially Anne christina and superm..

I am currently on a student visa and about to file PR by tomorrow as I just got Invitation to apply for 190 yesterday.
I want to know that after lodging the application will I get bridging visa straight away as I need to go back to homeland in an emergency . will I be able to come back to Aus while my application is lodged. 
Do I need to file bridging visa A or B? Can someone tell me the process as I am unable to understand it as I need to leave Australia in a emergency by early next week.


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

sss.shastry said:


> Rupinder,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response.
> I've submitted the Visa App today and while going through the download links, I found that 12 months overseas stay is calculated on consolidation basis that is in my case, it'll be 3m+5m+6m+3m which is 15 months but as per my agent, I submitted the application as he told it is only if 12 months stay in one go.
> ...


Can someone answer my query please?

~Venkat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Can someone advise me regarding this urgent issue.
> Specially Anne christina and superm..
> 
> I am currently on a student visa and about to file PR by tomorrow as I just got Invitation to apply for 190 yesterday.
> ...


Am not much aware about bridging visas. 
But should not your previous visa be expired in addition to have applied for new PR to get bridging visa?
Would you be violating any rule by going home?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Can someone advise me regarding this urgent issue.
> Specially Anne christina and superm..
> 
> I am currently on a student visa and about to file PR by tomorrow as I just got Invitation to apply for 190 yesterday.
> ...


 When does your student visa expire? You are not entitled to a bridging visa until it is expired and not at all if you or they cancel it.


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys,

When can we do Medicals? Should we wait for CO to ask us to do ? or can we get it done before hand?

Are medicals mandatory or only in case if CO asks, we need to get it done?

~Venkat


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> When can we do Medicals? Should we wait for CO to ask us to do ? or can we get it done before hand?
> 
> ...


Hi

Medicals are mandatory if you are applying for PR and you can get it done before CO ask/assigned "It saves time" .


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi.. your signature does not say when you lodged your Visa. or does it ? I see EOI submitted?

Anyways - received is ideally when someone's looking at it. But you don't want to depend on eVisa site status changes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

ian.thomas said:


> Hi,
> You will get a BVA if your current visa is valid. The details of the BVA are mentioned in the acknowledgement letter. If you haven't received it better call the Adelaide GSM line.
> 
> If your student visa is valid(allowing multiple entries) and you depart Australia your BVA will cease. So it's better to get a BVB which allows you to travel. It will cost you around $110 and takes about an hour.
> ...


 This is wrong. You can not hold two visas at once, a bridging visa will have provisionally assessed but will not be granted until the student visa expires. 

If someone holds a valid visa that allows multiple entry they do not need to apply for bridging visa b to leave the country because they already have that provision in their student visa, in fact they can not be granted a bridging visa until the student visa expires.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi shel 
Hope u doing fine finally i lodged my visa and uploaded all docs of work experience .i.e, reference letter, offer letter, and some supporting docs of employment and salary slips which we got from employer my concern is what are the chances of verification these all companies are mnc's.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

one more thing is our agent uploaded all employments work experince even those which vetassess didnot take valid for HR ADVISOR job. Out of 6 yrs employment vetassess approved just 3yrs n 10 months employment for HR ADVISOR Role. And we claimed in EOI 3 yrs work exp Is there any chances that diac will verify those which we have not claimed for points.

Thanx in advance


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

roadies said:


> one more thing is our agent uploaded all employments work experince even those which vetassess didnot take valid for HR ADVISOR job. Out of 6 yrs employment vetassess approved just 3yrs n 10 months employment for HR ADVISOR Role. And we claimed in EOI 3 yrs work exp Is there any chances that diac will verify those which we have not claimed for points.
> 
> Thanx in advance


As you have provided evidence DIAC holds the right to enquire about that - but as you are not claiming point for that duration - they might not be very intrested in deep digging!


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will give a ring to DIAC tomorrow.

But I have also found a link on DIAC website saying that if you hold a valid visa than u do not need to obtain a bridging visa afte applying GSM.

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Donot want to leave knowing that wont be coming back .


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

As per another link
it says that 
"If you apply for this visa while you are in Australia, you may be eligible for a Bridging visa that allows you to stay in the country lawfully in case your current visa ceases before a decision is made on your visa application.

If you are in Australia and want to travel overseas while this visa application is being considered, you may need to apply for a specific Bridging visa to allow you to travel overseas and then return to Australia, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia."

these both are two contradictory things which are both present on DIAC website.

General Skilled Migration


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

_shel said:


> This is wrong. You can not hold two visas at once, a bridging visa will have provisionally assessed but will not be granted until the student visa expires.
> 
> If someone holds a valid visa that allows multiple entry they do not need to apply for bridging visa b to leave the country because they already have that provision in their student visa, in fact they can not be granted a bridging visa until the student visa expires.


Actually this isn't quite correct either  When you apply for a PR while you are on a student visa you will get a Bridging visa A with the acknowledgement email. In my case I got the acknowledgement & the bridging visa 3 days after applying for my PR (Oct 2012), even though my student visa was still valid until Sep 2013.

Your student visa remains valid and the bridging visa only kicks in if you have not received the PR by the time the student visa expires. So generally you can leave the country and return on your student visa, however, Bridging visa A expires if you leave the country. I was also quite confused about this, so I spoke to DIAC and they told me I had 2 options:

1. Apply for Bridging visa B before leaving the country.

2. Return to Australia on the student visa and apply for re-issue of Bridging visa A.

I personally would recommend applying for BVB before traveling (seems safer to me), but both options should be fine. Also, if you are quite certain that you will get your PR before the student visa expires you can just go for option 2 and hope you won't have to apply for any Bridging visa. Worked in my case 

Anyways, if you are not sure about this I would recommend just calling DIAC.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )

This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


Congrats  :clap2:


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Actually this isn't quite correct either  When you apply for a PR while you are on a student visa you will get a Bridging visa A with the acknowledgement email. In my case I got the acknowledgement & the bridging visa 3 days after applying for my PR (Oct 2012), even though my student visa was still valid until Sep 2013.
> 
> Your student visa remains valid and the bridging visa only kicks in if you have not received the PR by the time the student visa expires. So generally you can leave the country and return on your student visa, however, Bridging visa A expires if you leave the country. I was also quite confused about this, so I spoke to DIAC and they told me I had 2 options:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Anne. U made the bridging visa process all crystal clear to me 

I just called DIAC and they informed me that I wont be needing any bridging visa A or B to travel because my student visa is still valid till next year until than my 190 application would be finalized. So I can travel without any issue.

If my student was about to end soon and I had expected that my 190 application could not be decided within this time frame than It would be necessary getting bridging visa B to travel.

Hope this explains wells to all who need information.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

and another call to DIAC again and different person told exactly what Anne told me.

Says that I can come back but would have to reapply for bridging visa A.

So I prefer now to Apply for 190 and get bridging visa A and leave the country for short while and then return to Australia after 3 weeks and will apply for bridging visa A again.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

189 and 190 visa holders.... can anyone advice:-

1) When is the counting of the 5 years visa validity starts?

2) Upon visa approval, how long will I be given to make the first entry?

Thanks!


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

I was also told that my dependant (spouse) or anyone above 18, must take the IELTS test too! This wasn't the case 1-2 years back if I'm not wrong. Can someone help to confirm?


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> and another call to DIAC again and different person told exactly what Anne told me.
> 
> Says that I can come back but would have to reapply for bridging visa A.
> 
> So I prefer now to Apply for 190 and get bridging visa A and leave the country for short while and then return to Australia after 3 weeks and will apply for bridging visa A again.


I remember I told this...

if you are sure your student visa will not expire than come back and apply for BVA..

Relax and dont be confused.

cheers


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I have a query. Even though i have a invite for 189 , i do see that 190 NSW SS is closed .

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Does it by any chance impact/delay the 189 Visa processing?Kindly clarify 

Thanks
Padma


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

schong said:


> 189 and 190 visa holders.... can anyone advice:-
> 
> 1) When is the counting of the 5 years visa validity starts?
> 
> ...


1. Your counting starts from the day when ur visa is granted for next 5 years
2. it depends in case to case in but in most of the cases this time is within 1 year from the day your PCC or medicals done whichever is earlier. and offcourse ur initial entry date is always mentioned on ur visa letter....

hope it will help u..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query. Even though i have a invite for 189 , i do see that 190 NSW SS is closed .
> 
> ...


No it does not.. You are good with 189 invite. It does not relate to 190 any how. Just carry on with your 189 application.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Still waiting for our grant as its 28 days after CO allocation. The CO replied and said medicals are ok and our application is waiting external agency checks of which they dont know how long that takes. Any one had an external agency check and knows what exactly they are looking for?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Still waiting for our grant as its 28 days after CO allocation. The CO replied and said medicals are ok and our application is waiting external agency checks of which they dont know how long that takes. Any one had an external agency check and knows what exactly they are looking for?


external agency checks is not a good news. If it is what I think it is - it can take upto 6 months.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

schong said:


> I was also told that my dependant (spouse) or anyone above 18, must take the IELTS test too! This wasn't the case 1-2 years back if I'm not wrong. Can someone help to confirm?


Yes. Either IELTS or a letter from collg/univ that the medium of instruction was english.
Such course should be min 2 years and full time thing.


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

superm said:


> external agency checks is not a good news. If it is what I think it is - it can take upto 6 months.


6 months is too long. Well I hope I don't have to do PCC and medical checks again! Meanwhile its the long wait ahead:fingerscrossed:


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> 6 months is too long. Well I hope I don't have to do PCC and medical checks again! Meanwhile its the long wait ahead:fingerscrossed:


Buddy don't lose heart - I may as well be wrong - At least I hope I am in this case!
Best of luck!


----------



## man51 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,


CO has asked me for a medical exam. I have submited the answers for all questions in "Organize Health Examinination" link and submitted them. The link now has a reference letter for the health examination. But there is no way to either select the exam centre or for to book an appointment or to downloand the 26eh or 160eh forms.

How to proceed further and get the examiniation done?

Also CO has just asked me for Medical exam and form80, does that mean other documents are good to go?


Regards,
Man51


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

man51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> CO has asked me for a medical exam. I have submited the answers for all questions in "Organize Health Examinination" link and submitted them. The link now has a reference letter for the health examination. But there is no way to either select the exam centre or for to book an appointment or to downloand the 26eh or 160eh forms.
> ...


Print that reference letter.
Check the online list of DIAC approved clinic in your area. Call the one you want to go to.. call them up - take appointment - also if they are willing to then tell them your TRN to see if they can look you up in their system. Go to clinic to have meds done - they should be able to upload your meds - if not then follow up with them to confirm they have uploaded your meds.


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys,

I've Lodged my Visa application on Saturday. 
Now my agent is saying that they'll be mailing the docs to DIAC directly rather than uploading on eVisa application. 
Is this correct?

Also, can we get the medicals done beforehand rather than waiting for the CO to ask?
My agent is saying that this is not allowed ?

~Venkat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sss.shastry said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've Lodged my Visa application on Saturday.
> Now my agent is saying that they'll be mailing the docs to DIAC directly rather than uploading on eVisa application.
> ...


That is some BS.
Uploading all the docs before the CO is assigned speeds up the process - including pcc and meds.
You can do meds as soon as you have lodged visa - you can login eVisa site use the health link and fill up the questionare 
- Print that reference letter; check the online list of DIAC approved clinic in your area. 
- Call the one you want to go to 
- Take appointment 
- Also if they are willing to then tell them your TRN to see if they can look you up in their system. - Go to clinic to have meds done 
- They should be able to upload your meds 
- If not then follow up with them to confirm they have uploaded your meds.


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

superm said:


> That is some BS.
> Uploading all the docs before the CO is assigned speeds up the process - including pcc and meds.
> You can do meds as soon as you have lodged visa - you can login eVisa site use the health link and fill up the questionare
> - Print that reference letter; check the online list of DIAC approved clinic in your area.
> ...


Thanks for the very quick reply Jolu.

BTW, when submitting the application, I didn't put my UK stay details as my agent said that 12 months rule is for a single stay where as in my case, it was 3m + 4m + 6m + 3m = 16 months. After submitting the application, I found the eVisa site that 12month is consolidated stay. 

As I've already submitted the application and didn't disclose the UK stay details, will it be a problem when CO works on it?
Can I add those details now? or Can I disclose this to CO when it's assigned?

BTW, I got my passport renewed and my UK stampings are there on the old passport.

~Venkat


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

sss.shastry said:


> Thanks for the very quick reply Jolu.
> 
> BTW, when submitting the application, I didn't put my UK stay details as my agent said that 12 months rule is for a single stay where as in my case, it was 3m + 4m + 6m + 3m = 16 months. After submitting the application, I found the eVisa site that 12month is consolidated stay.
> 
> ...


You can submit Form 1023 - notification of incorrect answers, and upload this along with your other documents. Called up DIAC about this because I made a mistake in answering one question and this is what was advised.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Am SuperM not Jolu ...


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

189/190 holders applying for dependants, I was informed that any dependants above 18 need to take the IELTS test as well?


----------



## abhinavsingh108 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I applied for the Visa on the 26th of March 2013 .
I got a great suggestion from one of the expaqt forum mates to get the PCC done in advance, this was not communicated to me by my agent. Upon me saying that can i get the PCC done before hand he said OK. My agent projects him being a very busy man and it really annoys me , i am being calm coz he has got my case and i don't want any dramas. My question here is that whether I can get the meds done before hand as well? Also how will uit help in speeding up the process ? What can I ask my agent to know the exact status of my application.
Lastly how long on an average it takes to get the CO allocated ??

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for the Visa on the 26th of March 2013 .
> I got a great suggestion from one of the expaqt forum mates to get the PCC done in advance, this was not communicated to me by my agent. Upon me saying that can i get the PCC done before hand he said OK. My agent projects him being a very busy man and it really annoys me , i am being calm coz he has got my case and i don't want any dramas. My question here is that whether I can get the meds done before hand as well? Also how will uit help in speeding up the process ? What can I ask my agent to know the exact status of my application.
> Lastly how long on an average it takes to get the CO allocated ??
> ...


Yes, you can get the meds done in advance, so it will save time. Coz, otherwise the CO has to request for meds - then you have to do the tests - CO has to wait for it etc...so if you do it now it would save a lot of time. Most of us did the meds in advance. There is a link in the online visa account, saying "organize your health examinations". You need to fill it, then call up the relevant hospital in your area (the details of hospitals in each area are stated there), and make an appointment for the tests. Since you are going through an agent, I am not sure if you have access to this. I did it myself, so it was easier. 
Good Luck!


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for the Visa on the 26th of March 2013 .
> I got a great suggestion from one of the expaqt forum mates to get the PCC done in advance, this was not communicated to me by my agent. Upon me saying that can i get the PCC done before hand he said OK. My agent projects him being a very busy man and it really annoys me , i am being calm coz he has got my case and i don't want any dramas. My question here is that whether I can get the meds done before hand as well? Also how will uit help in speeding up the process ? What can I ask my agent to know the exact status of my application.
> Lastly how long on an average it takes to get the CO allocated ??
> ...


Hello,

VVV has already suggested that you can do your medicals as well. The suggestion by all forumers have been to frontload all your documents to speed up the overall process, which means get your Medicals and PCC done. One thing to keep in mind though; as and when you receive the grant, the first entry into the country should be within the year of Meds/PCC, whichever was earliest. Hope that helps.


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied for the Visa on the 26th of March 2013 .
> I got a great suggestion from one of the expaqt forum mates to get the PCC done in advance, this was not communicated to me by my agent. Upon me saying that can i get the PCC done before hand he said OK. My agent projects him being a very busy man and it really annoys me , i am being calm coz he has got my case and i don't want any dramas. My question here is that whether I can get the meds done before hand as well? Also how will uit help in speeding up the process ? What can I ask my agent to know the exact status of my application.
> Lastly how long on an average it takes to get the CO allocated ??
> ...


Which subclass have you applied for;


For 190 CO Allocation takes upto 5 weeks
For 189 CO Allocation takes upto 10 weeks

You can push your agent to upload all the docs. and also ask for the login details to your eVisa page, so you can keep a watch of document status to see what docs have already been uploaded and what has been requested. But one needs to be patient with eVisa page, since the statuses cannot always be accurate.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

This was the mail that I got from CO, when asked about status of documents

Please ignore the online status. This does not accurately reflect the current status of your case. At this stage I do not require anything further however I will contact you if this changes.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

schong said:


> 189/190 holders applying for dependants, I was informed that any dependants above 18 need to take the IELTS test as well?


Yup - either IELTS or Get a letter under letter head of college or university stating medium of instruction was english. Course should be >= 2 years, full time!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, you can do that. An application is considered submitted when you filled out the online form and made the payment. You will get a trn number and password, which will enable you to re-access your application and add documents while you wait for your CO allocation. If any documents are still missing by the time you get a CO he will ask for them and give you another 28 days to upload them. If you need more time to get certain documents, e.g. police clearances, then you can just ask for an extension.


Another question - do I have to submit my application and make a payment at the same time? For example, can I start filling out the application form and then pay the fee after w few days?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ,

Today i got my PCC . I have stayed in the US and Malaysia for less than 1 year which is 7 months and 2 months in MAL. Do i have get a PCC from both these countries as well.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

You can filled out the form just when you submit you need to pay. It will save the details. Once payment is made then ur application will be processed


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Anjalisham said:


> You can filled out the form just when you submit you need to pay. It will save the details. Once payment is made then ur application will be processed


Thanks!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

And some more questions about the application that I hope someone will be willing to answer:
1. Question about spouse education relates to highest *recognized* qualification. My husband has a bachelor degree but has never been assessed by any authority - how should I answer this question?
2. Question about my employment in nominated occupation - I answered "yes" to question "has the applicant been employed in the nominated occupation directly before applying for a visa", but then they ask for how long and there is no option for choosing "less then 3 years". Should I just answer "No" to the first question?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Today i got my PCC . I have stayed in the US and Malaysia for less than 1 year which is 7 months and 2 months in MAL. Do i have get a PCC from both these countries as well.
> 
> ...


no.. those are not required as stay <12 months.


----------



## deep4expat (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Guys..

one of my friend have done BCA(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,

Can he claim 15 Points for ACS skill assessment and does he needs to show any experience and in-case if he has to, how many years it would be and what document would he need to submit for skill assessment

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi experts,
Can we mention any state of Intended state of residence in the e-visa site . I want to mention only new south wales but my agent is telling that new south wales 190 quota is over so it is good to mention an other state.

Kindly suggest if thats true.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

does it ever occur that a person is not granted a 189 visa? if so, on what grounds usually?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> does it ever occur that a person is not granted a 189 visa? if so, on what grounds usually?


Grounds:
1. You are not able to prove what points you claimed for.
2. You failed in Meds on some high level as per them.
3. You are not able to obtain PCC.
4. External security check were not in your favour.

I can't think of anything else!


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

superm said:


> Grounds:
> 1. You are not able to prove what points you claimed for.
> 2. You failed in Meds on some high level as per them.
> 3. You are not able to obtain PCC.
> ...


wow, and what exactly are external security checks?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> And some more questions about the application that I hope someone will be willing to answer:
> 1. Question about spouse education relates to highest *recognized* qualification. My husband has a bachelor degree but has never been assessed by any authority - how should I answer this question?
> 2. Question about my employment in nominated occupation - I answered "yes" to question "has the applicant been employed in the nominated occupation directly before applying for a visa", but then they ask for how long and there is no option for choosing "less then 3 years". Should I just answer "No" to the first question?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


1. You only need a skills assessment for your partner if you claimed 5 points for partner skills. I assume you didn't, so you can just list the Bachelor's degree and later upload supporting docs (transcripts & certificate).

2. You should say "no". Only say "yes" if you have worked at least 3 years in your nominated occupation.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

deep4expat said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> one of my friend have done BCA(Bachelor of Computer Application) from India , passed out 2004,
> 
> ...


When you say he "passed out", do you mean he graduated or he dropped out? If he did not complete his qualification he would need substantial work experience (6 years) to qualify for a positive assessment. If he graduated then he would require 2 years of related work experience. For the different types of assessments & requirements have a look at pages 4 - 5 & 11 - 13: http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

If your friend gets a positive skills assessment he may be able to claim 15 points if his degree was assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor's degree. If it was assessed as anything lower than a Bachelor's degree then he can claim only 10 points.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> wow, and what exactly are external security checks?


it could be related to ur experience, your criminal background check or in 
case you lived outside your country ..these things can be verified in ur external check


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone update me on this



PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Can we mention any state of Intended state of residence in the e-visa site . I want to mention only new south wales but my agent is telling that new south wales 190 quota is over so it is good to mention an other state.
> 
> Kindly suggest if thats true.
> ...


----------



## kumargaurav83 (Jan 14, 2013)

Any thing else to be done/get done post getting the grant?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

kumargaurav83 said:


> Any thing else to be done/get done post getting the grant?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


No other action required just spart planning for ur move...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Can anyone update me on this


yes can mention NSW, tell your agent that quota is full but got the invite from nsw only.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Can anyone update me on this


you can mention any state it really doesn't matter....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> wow, and what exactly are external security checks?


some cases are referred to external security check agency - either for high risk countries or people with military type background.
And if you see these are the grounds where you initially already know that you are not genuine.. so its not like they are rejecting many applications.. I have not heard of any rejection as of such.. so if you know what you are doing and what their requirement is; then you would be given a approval!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> 1. You only need a skills assessment for your partner if you claimed 5 points for partner skills. I assume you didn't, so you can just list the Bachelor's degree and later upload supporting docs (transcripts & certificate).
> 
> 2. You should say "no". Only say "yes" if you have worked at least 3 years in your nominated occupation.


Thanks!
As for the 1st question - do I really need to upload any educational documents for my partner? As you correctly guessed, I have not claimed any points for partner skills and I am not looking forward to translating all his documents (I do not know even where these are at the moment)...


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Thanks!
> As for the 1st question - do I really need to upload any educational documents for my partner? As you correctly guessed, I have not claimed any points for partner skills and I am not looking forward to translating all his documents (I do not know even where these are at the moment)...


If your not claiming partner skills points, u don't need to submit your spouse educational docs

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> If your not claiming partner skills points, u don't need to submit your spouse educational docs
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Do we need to upload the qualification and experience documents for spouse if we we have mentioned the same on eVisa page.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Do we need to upload the qualification and experience documents for spouse if we we have mentioned the same on eVisa page.


I don't think it's necessary because ur nt claiming points for that exp or education.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Ashish&Deepa (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....

There are a few queries in my mind and would appreciate anyone's help/guidance over the same:-
(a) Is delay in grant a common thing..or should i be worried ?

(b) My TRN account still shows Medical status as "required". Does this mean that my CO has not received the medical documents or does it mean that he/she has not yet acknowledged them

(c) I heard rumors about overall PR & visa processing slowing down since Feb (including students visas). Is there any fact to it?

looking forward to your response...


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....
> 
> ...


No need to worry, just keep on waiting, you will get grant soon.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

JoannaAch said:


> Thanks!
> As for the 1st question - do I really need to upload any educational documents for my partner? As you correctly guessed, I have not claimed any points for partner skills and I am not looking forward to translating all his documents (I do not know even where these are at the moment)...


You are right; it's not necessary to upload your spouse's educational docs.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

A query with respect to spouse education doc. If we need not provide the education doc , then why do they ask in the form for the details of the education.

Also if the spouse doesn't write IELTS , then we however give a proof from the college and the university for the English proficiency.



AnneChristina said:


> You are right; it's not necessary to upload your spouse's educational docs.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

thanx for the response guys


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....
> 
> ...


Replies in bold 
Best of luck!!


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

cocofrap said:


> You can submit Form 1023 - notification of incorrect answers, and upload this along with your other documents. Called up DIAC about this because I made a mistake in answering one question and this is what was advised.


All,

While filling form 1023 for correction to my details, just my signature is enough or do my wife also has to sign?

~Venkat


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Can experts update me on this.

Thanks
Padma



PPbad said:


> A query with respect to spouse education doc. If we need not provide the education doc , then why do they ask in the form for the details of the education.
> 
> Also if the spouse doesn't write IELTS , then we however give a proof from the college and the university for the English proficiency.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Can experts update me on this.
> 
> Thanks
> Padma


Spouse education documents are not required, CO never asked from anyone. For English requirement get certificate from college stating that entire qualification was in English medium.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all, I am planning to apply for PR. I am still in a very preliminary stage. I have completed my B.Sc. Engineering in Mechanical along with MBA. I have 4+ years of job experience. One thing is confusing that should I go for 189 Subclass or 190 Subclass Visa if I am not able to get 60 points. Suppose If I get 55 Points

2nd Thing: My wife did a masters for 1 year from Australian National University(ANU) and now working as a lecturer in Electrical department of a private University in her own country. I want to claim partner skill points. Does Teaching is evaluated? I checked Occupations of SkillSelect but confused myself. She has IELTS of 6.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

You can only go for 190 if you have 55 points.

You and your wife's anzsco code should be in same SOL list to be evaluated for partner points.
Does she have overall 6 or min 6 in each module of IELTS!


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

superm said:


> You can only go for 190 if you have 55 points.
> 
> You and your wife's anzsco code should be in same SOL list to be evaluated for partner points.
> Does she have overall 6 or min 6 in each module of IELTS!


Hi Superm thanks for your quick reply.

You and your wife's anzsco code should be in same SOL list- Can you please clarify. I am Mechanical Engineer and she is Electrical Engineer and yes she has overall 6


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

abir50 said:


> Hi Superm thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> You and your wife's anzsco code should be in same SOL list- Can you please clarify. I am Mechanical Engineer and she is Electrical Engineer and yes she has overall 6


what sort of work you do and what's your profile is seen by DIAC in terms on your ANZSCO code.. find in which ANZSCO code you both fit in - they will be different.
Then browse skill select site to find two list: SOL1 and CSOL.
check if both your anzsco lie in same list or different lists?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi experts,
Quick clarification regarding the Country to residence in the e-visa.
*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?*
I have stayed in the US for 6 months. All of my stay were in Hotel. And i have stayed in 4 different ones. 

Now my question is do i have to include all the details of the hotels with the split in the details of my stay . Or its not required.

Kindly clarify.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Quick clarification regarding the Country to residence in the e-visa.
> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?*
> ...


Hello,

This is a personal view, the exact address may not be required but roughly which all areas you have stayed. Experts can correct me.

Regards


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Rajesh. experts could you please update.

Regards
Padma



rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a personal view, the exact address may not be required but roughly which all areas you have stayed. Experts can correct me.
> 
> Regards


----------



## DinaliDavid (Jan 15, 2013)

actually states like WA take very little time to get back to you - i got my SS within 1 1/2 wks of applying to WA - and my EOI a few days later so 190 may actually be quicker despite the additional stage prior to visa application. 
i have to say - i used a migration agent and yes, it's expensive, but it's worth it cos they did everything for me and it was so smooth and stress free - plus they are experienced so they know exactly what to do and what to say, and they make sure you're eligible before they bother with you - so you know you are going to succeed.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Superm and other experts could you please help with the below query.

Thanks
Padma



PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Quick clarification regarding the Country to residence in the e-visa.
> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?*
> ...


----------



## sss.shastry (Mar 15, 2013)

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> While filling form 1023 for correction to my details, just my signature is enough or do my wife also has to sign?
> 
> ~Venkat


Can someone answer my query please?

~Venkat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Quick clarification regarding the Country to residence in the e-visa.
> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?*
> ...


yeah - you should be mentioning that. As anything in months is worth mentioning!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sss.shastry said:


> Can someone answer my query please?
> 
> ~Venkat


am not sure on this! Who's the declaring party and who's primary applicant and what are you filling it for?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

abir50 said:


> Hi Superm thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> You and your wife's anzsco code should be in same SOL list- Can you please clarify. I am Mechanical Engineer and she is Electrical Engineer and yes she has overall 6


Also - I think she would need min 6 in each module in IELTS!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks SuperM. 

6 months was a continous period. however , i was booked in different hotel . So Should i put all the hotel even then.



superm said:


> yeah - you should be mentioning that. As anything in months is worth mentioning!


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello All

Anyone here waiting for external agency outcome and has been waiting for the longest time? 1 ,2,3,.... months?
I would love to know if there are any guys in waiting and perhaps speculate on time estimates . Perhaps also see if it depends on country of origin.

Thanks all


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Shixmo said:


> Hello All
> 
> Anyone here waiting for external agency outcome and has been waiting for the longest time? 1 ,2,3,.... months?
> I would love to know if there are any guys in waiting and perhaps speculate on time estimates . Perhaps also see if it depends on country of origin.
> ...


Hi Shixmo,
I'm really sorry to tell you this, but external checks may take extremely long. You can have a look at the thread immigration time for Pakistanis or this spreadsheet to see waiting times for people from Pakistan. There are quite a few people who have been waiting 1 year or more.
Pole sana!


----------



## Shixmo (Nov 14, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Shixmo,
> I'm really sorry to tell you this, but external checks may take extremely long. You can have a look at the thread immigration time for Pakistanis or this spreadsheet to see waiting times for people from Pakistan. There are quite a few people who have been waiting 1 year or more.
> Pole sana!



Hello AnneChristina

Will have a look at the links and continue with life and then wait for the surprise mail.

Asante sana! . You speak Swahili great !


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I need a quick help.

01) Please tell me do I have to upload color documents or black and white documents (Passport, employee reference document,birth certificate and all) along with my application.

02) For ACS validation my reference documents certified by an (attorney at law / notary public) . Is this person can be used to certify my these documents as well.

03) In that case can i use the old scanned pdf files which i sent to ACS to this application.

Best Regards

XXX


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a quick help.
> 
> ...


color scan will work, notary public works, yes you can use old scanned copies.


----------



## gw8055 (Apr 22, 2013)

*ACS & Partner PCC*

Hello Folks,

I am planning to apply for visa 189 and I got my skills assesses by ACS in June 2012. Back then I had 7.5 years of work experience but now I have over eight.

Do you think its ok to add my current experience given that it is not on my ACS assessment certificate? The reason I ask is that the EOI asks for 10 year employment history so if I don't include my current job then I am not providing the right information.

Also wanted to know if I need to get Police Clearances for my wife as well?

Thanks.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi members

Today i have got an email from skillselect that my application has been validated. This came aftr nearly a month, what does it mean ? I have not heard anything likes this. Case officer didnot demand any documents. Meds and pcc were already submitted @ the time of lodgement. What shall i think of this mail 

Pls advice


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

gw8055 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa 189 and I got my skills assesses by ACS in June 2012. Back then I had 7.5 years of work experience but now I have over eight.
> 
> ...


I exactly did the same. I did my acs in Apr and applied for visa on mar13 due to the same reason. Its fine until you can prove your experience. and the ACS certificate is valid for 2 years too.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

gw8055 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa 189 and I got my skills assesses by ACS in June 2012. Back then I had 7.5 years of work experience but now I have over eight.
> 
> ...


If you are still working in the same company, then your existing ACS will work, and you can claim points for 8 years of experience, you should get reference and experience letter from your current employer with current date when you submit your visa application. but if you have changed your job when you got acs result then in order to claim points you need to acs again.

Yes PCC for wife is required.


----------



## man51 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi All,


I have competed my medicals and submitted Form 80 as requested by CO. After scan Form 80 was too big to upload hence compressed using a online tool and also email it to CO with scaned copy of health centre receipt. 

I have enquired with clinic and as per them the results for my medicals are uploaded to ehealth but the status of document is still at Requested state. CO has not yet replied to my email. Is there anything else I need to do from my side? When the status of "Evidence of Health" document change to "Received"?


Thanks & Regards,
Man51


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Question: I have applied for regional Visa as main applicant and accompyning aprtner is my wife n infant. My question is Is it possible that after visa grant i fly alone and then my wife and infant arrive later before the visa expiry date for first entry. Or do we need to fly together as they are on my visa.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello All,

Great work you are doing on here.
I have a quick question with regard to EOI form.

I got my ACS result today and I have a total of 4.9 years work experience approved by ACS from 2007-dec 2012.

I am still working at the last employment and from Dec.2012 till now gives me additional 4months which gives >5yrs work experience.

For my EOI, Is it wise to leave the date of last employment open or I should close it on dec.2012 based on ACS result?

Your quick response would be well appreciated.

thanks

Dej


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

dejumotalks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Great work you are doing on here.
> I have a quick question with regard to EOI form.
> ...


chose the last date of employment as today and claim 5 years of experience. if you are invited, just upload the latest salary slips and bank statements and income tax statements as proof of employment.

ACS is valid upto 2 years and you should keep updating eoi to reflect the current status. hope that helps.


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

madrag said:


> chose the last date of employment as today and claim 5 years of experience. if you are invited, just upload the latest salary slips and bank statements and income tax statements as proof of employment.
> 
> ACS is valid upto 2 years and you should keep updating eoi to reflect the current status. hope that helps.


thanks,
that makes real sense


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Question: I have applied for regional Visa as main applicant and accompyning aprtner is my wife n infant. My question is Is it possible that after visa grant i fly alone and then my wife and infant arrive later before the visa expiry date for first entry. Or do we need to fly together as they are on my visa.


Monty this is possible that once visa granted u can fly 1st and ur wife and infant can join u any time before the last intial entry dates...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

hi all, i was wondering does DIAC require form 1221 for 190 Visa application? thanks


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

citylan said:


> hi all, i was wondering does DIAC require form 1221 for 190 Visa application? thanks


Well, It is up to your CO.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

citylan said:


> hi all, i was wondering does DIAC require form 1221 for 190 Visa application? thanks


form 1221 and 80 are on discretion of your CO.
If you fill form80 before getting co - you should not be asked for 1221 and speed up the process!


----------



## hoodaajay1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Guys
Just joined this forum, looks like a great place to get very useful info from some very helpful people.

I am in the process of submitting my request for ACS evaluation of my skills, which I am assuming will take around 2 months to revert.

My question is, once we get the visa approval, what is the max time I can delay for getting it stamped & then for flying to Australia.

Actually, at the moment I am not sure if I get the visa, if I will be able to go to Aus before second half of next year. 

Is there a restriction like once you get the visa pproval you need to get it stamped in N number of days & after that you need to land in AUS in N number of days & then stay there for a minimum of N nu,mber of days.

Hope I am able to make my query clear

Thanks all for your inputs


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

hoodaajay1 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just joined this forum, looks like a great place to get very useful info from some very helpful people.
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my request for ACS evaluation of my skills, which I am assuming will take around 2 months to revert.
> ...


When you get your visa, last entry date is mentioned in the same. I seems you have 12 months, from the day you get approval.


----------



## hoodaajay1 (Apr 23, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> When you get your visa, last entry date is mentioned in the same. I seems you have 12 months, from the day you get approval.


Thanks mate. Is there any limit on number of days per year I need so spend in AUS to maintain my PR status, like for US green card where I think you need to spend atleast 180 days per year till you get the citizenship?


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

hoodaajay1 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just joined this forum, looks like a great place to get very useful info from some very helpful people.
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my request for ACS evaluation of my skills, which I am assuming will take around 2 months to revert.
> ...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

rkumar1 said:


> Monty this is possible that once visa granted u can fly 1st and ur wife and infant can join u any time before the last intial entry dates...


Than you so much....i will plan it accordingly...but let wait first for the magical email,,,,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

monty83 said:


> Than you so much....i will plan it accordingly...but let wait first for the magical email,,,,:fingerscrossed:


Nice location you in. Which island ?


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
i have got inviation from SA today, now im applying for visa and for it i need an advise on a matter.
Im intending to use my wife’s passport which was issued before marriage, so her name and status isn’t changed as far passport is concernd. We do have the marriage certificate so will it be nessaruy to have her passport changed or the old valid can be used for visa application?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Hi guys,
> i have got inviation from SA today, now im applying for visa and for it i need an advise on a matter.
> Im intending to use my wife’s passport which was issued before marriage, so her name and status isn’t changed as far passport is concernd. We do have the marriage certificate so will it be nessaruy to have her passport changed or the old valid can be used for visa application?


No that would not be required. Marriage certificate would suffice!
Source: I used the same


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks man
The source couldn't be more authenticated


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Thanks man
> The source couldn't be more authenticated


Kindly check this post for evidence of relationship with spouse. Only marriage certificate not accepted in many cases.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149126-tips-evidence-relationship.html


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Thanks man
> The source couldn't be more authenticated


Another thing that I had was my wife's PCC also mentioned my name as husband!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Experts,
Is there a way that i could delete the attached documents from the DIAC site .

Kindly reply.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> Is there a way that i could delete the attached documents from the DIAC site .
> 
> Kindly reply.
> ...


NO, You can't delete anything from their website. you need to upload documents very very carefully. There are chances if you upload doc repeatedly or incorrect then your CO might ask for FORM 80, make sure that you filled it, as it 19 pages form. In case your co asks for it.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Rupinder . Is there a prefix of suffix required for each of the docs. I have uploaded all the file name in the abbreviated form .

And in fact the ACS assessment file is all # , so i am getting worried now

Please clarify



rupinder.jit said:


> NO, You can't delete anything from their website. you need to upload documents very very carefully. There are chances if you upload doc repeatedly or incorrect then your CO might ask for FORM 80, make sure that you filled it, as it 19 pages form. In case your co asks for it.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Rupinder . Is there a prefix of suffix required for each of the docs. I have uploaded all the file name in the abbreviated form .
> 
> And in fact the ACS file is all # , so i am getting worried now
> 
> Please clarify


You need use naming convention so that it is easy for co like
SkillAssessment_Padma


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok anyhow i have updated most of the docs now , so i will wait and watch.

Thanks Rupinder for the details though.

Padma



rupinder.jit said:


> You need use naming convention so that it is easy for co like
> SkillAssessment_Padma


----------



## hoodaajay1 (Apr 23, 2013)

monty83 said:


> hoodaajay1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello, 
I have a problem with organizing my medicals - the online health systems gives me a list of medical clinics in my area - and there is only one clinic (2000km away) to chose. Has anybody seen a problem like that??


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,

Will the SOL change on or before 1 July 2013 or the new quota for occupational ceiling would open again with the same list?

Will it be a disadvantage for the people who has applied on bellow categories where there's ceiling has already reached for the intake year 2012-2013.

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
Electronic Engineers.


Cheers

XXX


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the SOL change on or before 1 July 2013 or the new quota for occupational ceiling would open again with the same list?
> 
> ...


SOL will be updated on 01July2013, If DIAC feels that they have enough people for ANZCO code than that code will be removed. However who have already filed visa will be processed, irrespective of the ANZCO code.


----------



## dsns (Mar 8, 2013)

superm said:


> form 1221 and 80 are on discretion of your CO.
> If you fill form80 before getting co - you should not be asked for 1221 and speed up the process!


Hi Superm,
Can you provide me with list of docs to be submitted relating to eomplyment while lodging the application?

will payslips suffice or do we need to submit appraisal letters,offer letters etc.,

Thanks.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Experts,
My CO has asked for Birth certifoicates for my Spouse. Even though i have voter id has a proof. This is what the mail says as below:

Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or
family census register

*Now my question is i dont have birth certificate, what am i suppose to do , kindly clarify*\

Any updates in this is much appreciated.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> My CO has asked for Birth certifoicates for my Spouse. Even though i have voter id has a proof. This is what the mail says as below:
> 
> Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
> ...


Send co notarized attested cert. of 10th and also provide affidavit stating the same co has asked for that in india 10 certificate is considered as proof of age atested by notary


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Experts,
> My CO has asked for Birth certifoicates for my Spouse. Even though i have voter id has a proof. This is what the mail says as below:
> 
> Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
> ...


Provide secondary school certificate. That's the best alternative.
Another option is probably an affidavit.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

If i have to read that birth certificate clause, it clearly states that if the country doesnt provide birth certificate, so should i have to state anything with regards to that or giving it in writing .

* If your country of birth does not issue
birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or
family census registe*r



rupinder.jit said:


> Send co notarized attested cert. of 10th and also provide affidavit stating the same co has asked for that in india 10 certificate is considered as proof of age atested by notary


Also, i was hoping that the case officer would be assigned after 1- 2 months , looking at the historical time line updated by members here , never seen anybody having the case officer assigned in a week . Quiet strange


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> If i have to read that birth certificate clause, it clearly states that if the country doesnt provide birth certificate, so should i have to state anything with regards to that or giving it in writing .
> 
> * If your country of birth does not issue
> birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
> ...


I have read folks here providing only the secondary school certificate, albeit with the necessary certifications, if applicable.
Never read anybody telling that they had to give some kind of written declaration stating it.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Joluwarrior



joluwarrior said:


> I have read folks here providing only the secondary school certificate, albeit with the necessary certifications, if applicable.
> Never read anybody telling that they had to give some kind of written declaration stating it.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Joluwarrior


Btw, Padma, seemed it was just the other day when we were discussing about your assessment and now you are exchanging correspondence with CO.

Way to go my friend  You're really have a smooth time for your application. Congratulations in advance !!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I know just got my assessment result almost 1.5 months back .

However , was quiet surprised when the case officer was assigned today , that too in a weeks time.

I was hoping atleast 2 months for that .



joluwarrior said:


> Btw, Padma, seemed it was just the other day when we were discussing about your assessment and now you are exchanging correspondence with CO.
> 
> Way to go my friend  You're really have a smooth time for your application. Congratulations in advance !!


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> I know just got my assessment result almost 1.5 months back .
> 
> However , was quiet surprised when the case officer was assigned today , that too in a weeks time.
> 
> I was hoping atleast 2 months for that .


That's cool !!
I am in awe of the recent turnarounf times posted by members here. Just when I was digesting CO allocation within weeks, today a member got his referred Meds finalized within the space of about 3 odd weeks.

:clap2: to DIAC and Medical authorities for stepping on the gas pedal.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

*Few doubts*

Dear All,

I have been recently invited for *190 VISA* and have almost completed the *eVISA Form of SkillSelect*.

I have a doubt on how to answer this question of the form.
_Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?_

Just to give a background -- I am the only child of my parents, we are a small family of just three - myself, my spouse and my mother. My mother is a divorcee and will retire from her job next year. Though, she is not dependent on me financially but for all other needs and has no one to look after her.



> *If I say, no to this question. *
> There is no other place to declare her . Also, will she be counted as dependent on me, if I have a home loan running and the monthly installment is beyond her salary figures. BUT, I have read (comments of migration agents) on other forums that one MUST declare all people of his immediate family as it is very useful for the later stage.





> *If I say, yes to this question. *
> It would be a little incorrect to mark this question as yes, as my mother is NOT dependent on me *financially *as she is in government job and will retire next year as a pensioner.



Also, I had not listed her *dependent* on me in EOI on advise of other members BUT now in VISA application, I want to make it clearer that she would be alone if both us (myself and my spouse) migrate. 

I am just trying to get the facts right, so that I might be able to get her considered for a multiple entry tourist VISA later which allows a maximum stay of 12 months. and then once I get PR (after two years), I will apply her Parent VISA.

Basically, I am just looking for a way out to get her with me for the maximum time. Money is not the priority for me over her 

Is someone else in a similar situation ? 
PLEASE HELP ME OUT !!

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are other people getting CO assigned in weeks time as well? I was thinking that I will get atleast a month or so.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I know just got my assessment result almost 1.5 months back .
> 
> However , was quiet surprised when the case officer was assigned today , that too in a weeks time.
> 
> I was hoping atleast 2 months for that .


congrats dude that's fast....i have same occupation and applied at 11 April....
quite amazed how early u got the CO...but i am observing a trend of quick assignment and then quick grant...i think it normally happens with the peoples whom all the documents are already uploaded and received....i am done with medical but waiting for upload from IOM....hope so will get the Co soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hey guys..please tell me....i have given the email address of my agent as well as mine also during Visa Lodgment...who would receive the email of CO assignment...is there any other way to find out whether CO assigned or not?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I received VISA invitation on 22nd for category 189. My wife is going to appear for IELTS on 16th May. when should I apply for VISA, I mean can I apply now and upload her IELTS results later on or should I wait for her IELTS results and then apply.

also when should I start the PCC process?

Regards
Jazz


----------



## expect (Apr 3, 2013)

I took the IELTS examination three times to achieve 8 in ALL bands. But in all three attempts I scored 7-9 in different bands i.e. I would get 10 from the DIAC for any of the three tests. However in the EOI, I gave details about my second test (reference number, result etc.) where I should have been inserting the results of the third one. I was invited on April 1 (subclass 189). Now I am in a dilemma as the eVisa form asks for the LATEST result. If I give them the third result it would not match with the second one that has been provided with in the EOI. On the other hand if I give the second result I am not following the procedure correctly.

I am worried about this. I was looking for a DIAC contact email but could not find one. I am planning to upload all three IELTS results in a single .pdf file after submitting the application and tell the CO regarding this. But then which result to mention in the eVisa form, the second one (as given in the EOI) or the third one (as this is the latest)?

Any suggestion would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

expect said:


> I took the IELTS examination three times to achieve 8 in ALL bands. But in all three attempts I scored 7-9 in different bands i.e. I would get 10 from the DIAC for any of the three tests. However in the EOI, I gave details about my second test (reference number, result etc.) where I should have been inserting the results of the third one. I was invited on April 1 (subclass 189). Now I am in a dilemma as the eVisa form asks for the LATEST result. If I give them the third result it would not match with the second one that has been provided with in the EOI. On the other hand if I give the second result I am not following the procedure correctly.
> 
> I am worried about this. I was looking for a DIAC contact email but could not find one. I am planning to upload all three IELTS results in a single .pdf file after submitting the application and tell the CO regarding this. But then which result to mention in the eVisa form, the second one (as given in the EOI) or the third one (as this is the latest)?
> 
> Any suggestion would be highly appreciated.


As far as i know(and i might be wrong), the latest result over rides the previous ones so you should really have mentioned the most latest one everywhere.

If both IELTS results give you the same number of points then perhaps you could mention the latest one on the application and then advise the CO that it was an inadvertent mistake on the EOI. You could then send all three results as part of your explanation.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received VISA invitation on 22nd for category 189. My wife is going to appear for IELTS on 16th May. when should I apply for VISA, I mean can I apply now and upload her IELTS results later on or should I wait for her IELTS results and then apply.
> 
> ...


If you're not claiming any partner points and your wife is only giving the exam to prove functional English then you should be okay with uploading it ASAP after application.

It's a different story for the Primary Applicant as the IELTS results counts towards the Points tally and you have to mention your IELTS result from the very outset.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Xscaper

Do you mean to say that I shud wait for the IELTS results and than apply?





Xscaper said:


> If you're not claiming any partner points and your wife is only giving the exam to prove functional English then you should be okay with uploading it ASAP after application.
> 
> It's a different story for the Primary Applicant as the IELTS results counts towards the Points tally and you have to mention your IELTS result from the very outset.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

After few confusions and clarifications, I also have submitted my eVISA (17 Pages) online and now have to upload all necessary documents.

Does any one know the list of medical examinations one has to go ?

As per my understanding and few google searches, I think this should be the list.


> *Form 26* (Medical examination for an Australian visa)
> *Form 1071i* (Health requirement for permanent entry to Australia)
> *Form 160* (Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa)


Please confirm if these are the ones or if anything is left.

Regards.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After few confusions and clarifications, I also have submitted my eVISA (17 Pages) online and now have to upload all necessary documents.
> 
> ...


You will get a medical link in your evisa portal soon. From the link you will get all for your emedical exam.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks Xscaper
> 
> Do you mean to say that I shud wait for the IELTS results and than apply?


U can upload ur spouse ielts later. First lodge ur visa application. It vl take around 10weeks for co allocation. Once co allotted he/she will requests for necessary or missed documents.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I was also thinking the same. However, my analogy is that since most of the states have stopped accepting state sponsorship, so they might start assigning case officer faster for 189 .

So i hope others will also get the CO assigned soon.



sunny81 said:


> Are other people getting CO assigned in weeks time as well? I was thinking that I will get atleast a month or so.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After few confusions and clarifications, I also have submitted my eVISA (17 Pages) online and now have to upload all necessary documents.
> 
> ...


As another member said, you will get the link soon to e your medical appointment.
But, Form 26 and Form 160 are the ones used, if one wishes to go for paper based medicals.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Joluwarrior,

I need clarity on the below questions in Form 26.
*Have you lodged a visa application?
No
Yes -At which office do you intend to lodge an application?*

what should i mention for the office 

*In Australia, will you be:

(a) attending or teaching classes?* My child will be going to school , should say yes for this question


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Joluwarrior,
> 
> I need clarity on the below questions in Form 26.
> *Have you lodged a visa application?
> ...


*Have you lodged a visa application?*
--> Mark Yes. But I had not mentioned which office as I didn't know it that time. Submitted without this mention of office.

*attending or teaching classes?[/*
--> For me and spouse, it was a No. Don't have kids either. For kids, you ought to mark it Yes.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Joluwarrior



joluwarrior said:


> *Have you lodged a visa application?*
> --> Mark Yes. But I had not mentioned which office as I didn't know it that time. Submitted without this mention of office.
> 
> *attending or teaching classes?[/*
> --> For me and spouse, it was a No. Don't have kids either. For kids, you ought to mark it Yes.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys, want to know which employment documents we need to submit while lodging visa application??? 

Payslips and offer letters are enough or some other documents are also required?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Guys, want to know which employment documents we need to submit while lodging visa application???
> 
> Payslips and offer letters are enough or some other documents are also required?


Experience certificates, employment contracts, release letters, apprisal letters, promotions, tranining certificates, pay slips, bank statement showing salary entry.....so on and as much as documents you can provide.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

Do they make verification call or email to each employer?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Do they make verification call or email to each employer?


Yes, if DIAC feels necessary. Even they can visit the office.


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ok. thanks for the information. i asked because i had fight with my previous employer while taking relieve from job and they didn't give me release letter. so in this case what should i do.. but i have joining letter, offer letter, payslip, bank statement of that employer.

will it work?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Experience certificates, employment contracts, release letters, apprisal letters, promotions, tranining certificates, pay slips, bank statement showing salary entry.....so on and as much as documents you can provide.


Hi

Do you have any news on your application? its been 6 months since I've applied still no result. Submitted my form 80 on dec 2012 and last time I heard from my CO was on feb 2012. I asked about my application and CO told me that its going through routine processing (I think external check). Any idea how long this can take. 

Are there any Bangladeshi's that got approved lately.

Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you have any news on your application? its been 6 months since I've applied still no result. Submitted my form 80 on dec 2012 and last time I heard from my CO was on feb 2012. I asked about my application and CO told me that its going through routine processing (I think external check). Any idea how long this can take.
> 
> ...


I applied lately. As you are under security check, it will take time and nobody can give you the exact time, even your CO. yesterday one Bangladeshi, Loong, got his approval but he is an onshore applicant.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi need a quick reply from experts.

1. So far worked for 3 companies and with my undergraduate thesis there are 4 projects to write for CDR. Should the writing has to be continuation like 1st job, 2nd job, 3rd job that in in order or I can pick my undergraduate thesis than 2nd job project and 3rd (which I am doing still)

2. For writing the project of a job how many years you have to be in that company? Suppose I am 6 months into my 3rd job and want to write a project. And yes all my jobs are of same nature-Mechanical Engineering jobs


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> As another member said, you will get the link soon to e your medical appointment.
> But, Form 26 and Form 160 are the ones used, if one wishes to go for paper based medicals.


Thanks Jolu, 

No I don't want to go for paper based medical as they might be a little slower. I will wait for the link rather. I saw on the immi website that Max (Delhi) is there. So do we get an option to select from the list of Doctors or are they automatically assigned. 

Regards.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks Jolu,
> 
> No I don't want to go for paper based medical as they might be a little slower. I will wait for the link rather. I saw on the immi website that Max (Delhi) is there. So do we get an option to select from the list of Doctors or are they automatically assigned.
> 
> Regards.


You have to select from the options.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi experts,
Need clarity on the documents requested by CO.

Do we have to upload the documents in eVisa or should i email the docs.

Please clarify


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Need clarity on the documents requested by CO.
> 
> Do we have to upload the documents in eVisa or should i email the docs.
> ...


Send email and as well as upload in the evisa, no harm at all.


----------



## abir50 (Apr 17, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi experts,
> Need clarity on the documents requested by CO.
> 
> Do we have to upload the documents in eVisa or should i email the docs.
> ...


from what i have read you can do both. But E-Visa is preliminary I guess. Anyhow leaving to all expert expats here


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you !!!



ils2_fly said:


> Send email and as well as upload in the evisa, no harm at all.





abir50 said:


> from what i have read you can do both. But E-Visa is preliminary I guess. Anyhow leaving to all expert expats here


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

One more clarity on Form 80.

It asks us to mention the social security # if you hold one from different country.

My question is that , do we have to give the # , since it is not supposed to be disclosed with anybody.

Kindly clarify


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been recently invited for *190 VISA* and have almost completed the *eVISA Form of SkillSelect*.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyoti,
if you list your mother as non-migrating dependent you will have to show that she is dependent on you. Usually this implies financial dependency, e.g. you are paying her a monthly allowance, paying her bills, her mortgage, etc. Alternatively she may be physically dependent on you, i.e. she is physically impaired and you are taking care of her. Either way, you would have to prove the dependency, and from the facts that you described she just does not seem to depend on you.

Additionally, if you do list her as a dependent your mother would also have to undergo the health assessment and police clearances before you can be granted the visa, so that's also something to be aware of.

And btw, non-dependent family members are not included anywhere in the application, but they will have to be listed in form 80 if the CO asks for that form.


----------



## paradise1987 (May 2, 2013)

*189 or 190?*

Hello everyone,

I didn't know where to post this....

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 on April 19, 2013. I received an Invitation to apply for the 189 three days later on the 22nd.

I am still waiting to be assessed by Migration WA for state nomination for Western Aus to then be invited to apply for 190.

Are people finding applications are going very quick right now for Subclass 189 for Social Workers??

Or should I wait for invite for 190 as I hear they are more priority processing??

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Jess


----------



## paradise1987 (May 2, 2013)

jefferson said:


> Its in my sig. I think you may have missed it. Applied for 189.


Hey Jefferson,

Okay so you obviously went and had your medicals done before you were asked? Then you submitted the details as soon as possible to speed along the process?

I was invited to apply after two days of submitting EOI, do you reckon that might be an indication of shortened processing times?

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

paradise1987 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I didn't know where to post this....
> 
> ...


Once you have received 189 invite - you won't get 190 invite unless 189 expires after 2 months!
189 vs 190 does not matter much in timeline - 2-3 weeks may be!
go for 189.

Also - "your received on 22nd 'three' days earlier" ???


----------



## paradise1987 (May 2, 2013)

superm said:


> Once you have received 189 invite - you won't get 190 invite unless 189 expires after 2 months!
> 189 vs 190 does not matter much in timeline - 2-3 weeks may be!
> go for 189.
> 
> Also - "your received on 22nd 'three' days earlier" ???


Hey Superm,

Wow okay I was assuming you could be invited to more than 1 at a time. I haven't been approved for 190 because I had to pay $200 and provide my EOI number to WA migration for them to assess me for State nomination. They take up to one month to decide.


But to me it sounds like I'm just going to take the chance and apply for the 189 and hope it gets approved quickly.

Time has been the issue for me, as I'm currently on a 457 in a different field. The department may be outsourced in a month or so, so I might lose my 457 and have to go on a Bridging Visa-Penalty class. I don't get the typical Bridging Visa A to sit on while my application is being processed.

Hope that makes sense, and Yeah I was shocked to be in invited so quick. I applied Friday night (19th) and by Sunday night I had my invitation in my emails!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Please upload the questions and information that asked from you while you were filing your eVISA application.

This will help many of ours life easy when we will going through that process in few weeks time......hope fully...


Cheers 

xxx


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> if you list your mother as non-migrating dependent you will have to show that she is dependent on you. Usually this implies financial dependency, e.g. you are paying her a monthly allowance, paying her bills, her mortgage, etc. Alternatively she may be physically dependent on you, i.e. she is physically impaired and you are taking care of her. Either way, you would have to prove the dependency, and from the facts that you described she just does not seem to depend on you.
> 
> Additionally, if you do list her as a dependent your mother would also have to undergo the health assessment and police clearances before you can be granted the visa, so that's also something to be aware of.
> ...


Many many thanks AnneChristina,

I have lodged the VISA now marking her NOT dependent on me. I will surely declare her in Form 80.

Just getting all the documents aligned now 

Regards.


----------



## Xscaper (Apr 8, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks Xscaper
> 
> Do you mean to say that I shud wait for the IELTS results and than apply?


No, You can apply now and upload her IELTS report ASAP after you've applied.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

hi guys,
please tell me how much time it takes the IOM to upload the medical results...can i view those..and how would i confirm that medical is uploaded..i still can see the link showing 'organize your health examination'


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

congrats to all who got their grants...

plenty of us are waiting for quite some time.

mine...my spouse meds are referred from 3rd jan 2013..MOC requested further test and it was done and sent on 16th Jan...GH received it on 18th Jan and 15th April CO said they (GH) do not have any record of medicals for him. so she asked to send and scanned report which we did it on 17th April and yesterday, 2nd May she says she did not receive them emailed report however according to the clinic they say they have sent it. and today i asked the clinic to send another one which they did.

My CO responds to mails but she is sometimes late and she will give the reasons as why she couldnt mail me earlier and everytime its...I WAS ON LEAVE ....

We are so frustated with this delay....If the reports have gone today I dnt know how long it will take them to process...I even asked my CO to ask GH to priority process my case as we have been waiting since 18th Jan for meds to be cleared and then GH loosing our reports..
well ours its a paper based meds..

it so carelessness of them, being a professional institute in such a developed country this thing is happening...loosing medical reports ...both the paper based and e health reports being lost...


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant. 

M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant.
> 
> M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?



Dear Stigmatic,

Still do you getting responses to 261112/261111.
I thought that the sealing has reached for them.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear Stigmatic,
> 
> Still do you getting responses to 261112/261111.
> I thought that the sealing has reached for them.
> ...




Ceiling is something that you need till EOI invite - which he recvd in Feb I guess - when there was scope!




Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant.
> 
> M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?




As to time from co to grant - it varies a lot depending on case to case. Applicants have got grant within a week too with all docs complete etc.
Hope for the best - but also get prepared to wait it out a bit!
best of luck..


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

*Few Doubt in Form 80*

Dear All,

I have almost all my documents aligned for *190 VISA* and have below doubts in Form 80.

Please help me to answer these.

*a)* On the first page, I hope I need to check box which says *I am applying for permanent residence*. 
Am I right ?

*b)* _*Q 20: Address in Australia where you will be contacted or will be staying.*_
I do not have answer to this as of now, will decide it post grant.

*c)* _*Q 37: Details of proposed arrival in Australia
Arrival Date
Flight No.
City of Arrival*_
Same for this, cannot commit anything as of now.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have almost all my documents aligned for 190 VISA and have below doubts in Form 80.
> 
> ...


Yes, tick permanent resident (migrant). For address in Australia and flight details, you can just leave those blank.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks once again.

Just for information.

What if the spouse IELTS result is negative, then can we choose the payment option?




Xscaper said:


> No, You can apply now and upload her IELTS report ASAP after you've applied.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> Just for information.
> 
> What if the spouse IELTS result is negative, then can we choose the payment option?


Yup. Co will ask u to submit spouse ielts. If u prefer to go for payment option u've to let know to co.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks once again.
> 
> Just for information.
> 
> What if the spouse IELTS result is negative, then can we choose the payment option?


You can also submit letter from college saying her education was in english language. This way you can save money.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ashish,

But her education was in hindi medium and college wont give the letter. she did her fashion designing for one year through english institute, will the letter from that institute work?





ashish.kundan said:


> You can also submit letter from college saying her education was in english language. This way you can save money.


----------



## kittu (Apr 25, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply ashish,
> 
> But her education was in hindi medium and college wont give the letter. she did her fashion designing for one year through english institute, will the letter from that institute work?


 I think for ur case they may not consider, at least 2 yrs full time study is required.

Hi, I am planing to immigrate to WA as Skilled worker(Sub class 190). My wife has completed her schooling till 10th Standard in English medium and after that she has directly( no 11& 12th Standard) completed her Bachelor of Arts trough distance Education university(3 years) n medium of instruction was in English, now my question is whether she needs to take IELTS or not.

Kindly help me in this.

The below details are mentioned on Aus Govt website.
"evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

I got invitation from WA, now I need to apply for visa. Dear Seniors, kindly guide me how to proceed, need detailed info n chances of mistakes. I dont want to take risk. Kindly help me.

Awaiting for ur reply.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

If you can arrange letter from college than you can avoid IELTS.



kittu said:


> I think for ur case they may not consider, at least 2 yrs full time study is required.
> 
> Hi, I am planing to immigrate to WA as Skilled worker(Sub class 190). My wife has completed her schooling till 10th Standard in English medium and after that she has directly( no 11& 12th Standard) completed her Bachelor of Arts trough distance Education university(3 years) n medium of instruction was in English, now my question is whether she needs to take IELTS or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys, I have filed for my 190 Visa today. any rough idea how long does it takes to get a CO appointed ? Anywhere in between 4-5 weeks.. Yeah ?

Mucch Appreciated !


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

One more clarity on Form 80.

It asks us to mention the social security # if you hold one from different country.

Do you i have provide the social security # even though it is for work permit authorization only.

Kindly clarify


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

PPbad said:


> One more clarity on Form 80.
> 
> It asks us to mention the social security # if you hold one from different country.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to confirm as per your signatures, You filed your 189 Visa on 22nd April and got a CO on 1st May ??


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Just wanted to confirm as per your signatures, You filed your 189 Visa on 22nd April and got a CO on 1st May ??


Hey,

why u have VIC SS rejection?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> Hey,
> 
> why u have VIC SS rejection?


many people have vic rejection.
Reason is they pick better candidates from all the lot. Not that rejected ones do not satisfy criteria but VIC has better options!


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

PPbad said:


> One more clarity on Form 80.
> 
> It asks us to mention the social security # if you hold one from different country.
> 
> ...


I provided mine..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep thats right



ishaanchal said:


> Just wanted to confirm as per your signatures, You filed your 189 Visa on 22nd April and got a CO on 1st May ??


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> Hey,
> 
> why u have VIC SS rejection?


Just because i was fulfilling their minimum criteria, there wern't any flaws in my application, They were receiving much high caliber resumes.

Now, waiting for CO.. any idea when will i get one ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Yep thats right


That's super quick !! What do you reckon, shud i front load my medicals and PCc ? or wait for them to ask !


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Just because i was fulfilling their minimum criteria, there wern't any flaws in my application, They were receiving much high caliber resumes.
> 
> Now, waiting for CO.. any idea when will i get one ?


As per your signature, you applied tomorrow.. so possibly you will get CO in couple of days (10 Days).  your outcome would come with in 5weeks.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

ausmsc said:


> As per your signature, you applied tomorrow.. so possibly you will get CO in couple of days (10 Days).  your outcome would come with in 5weeks.


That made me smile  Should i front load my PCC and Medicals or shud i wait ?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> That made me smile  Should i front load my PCC and Medicals or shud i wait ?


If you have your pcc and medicals just upload everything. Don't wait till co asks for it. If you upload everything oh may get direct grant without any delays.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> If you have your pcc and medicals just upload everything. Don't wait till co asks for it. If you upload everything oh may get direct grant without any delays.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I do have my PCC, I too reckon i should get my medicals done as well .. But a CO hasnt yet been assigned.. Is it okay to still get my MEdicals ?


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> I do have my PCC, I too reckon i should get my medicals done as well .. But a CO hasnt yet been assigned.. Is it okay to still get my MEdicals ?


I spoke to my agent for PCC & Medical and he said wait untill CO asked for the same.

I am also in dilemma, so Should i get my PCC done?


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> I do have my PCC, I too reckon i should get my medicals done as well .. But a CO hasnt yet been assigned.. Is it okay to still get my MEdicals ?


Yup. U can do it. Most of the people are doing the same. I did the same in my case. Went for medicals on 22/03/13 and co has been allotted on 10/04/2013.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

ausmsc said:


> I spoke to my agent for PCC & Medical and he said wait untill CO asked for the same.
> 
> I am also in dilemma, so Should i get my PCC done?


Some times don't listen to agents. Go ahead with PCC and medicals. Anyway it won't be too far, co will be assigned soon and he/she only requests for it. But what I'm suggesting you is upload everything to speed up the process.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ausmsc (Jun 2, 2012)

mandanapu said:


> Some times don't listen to agents. Go ahead with PCC and medicals. Anyway it won't be too far, co will be assigned soon and he/she only requests for it. But what I'm suggesting you is upload everything to speed up the process.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Thanks Mandanapu,

I got your point, I ll get my PCC done and Medical done.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the details



cocofrap said:


> I provided mine..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ,
Please let me know if i have sign the form 80 and send only the scan copy to the CO.

Kindly clarify.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> Please let me know if i have sign the form 80 and send only the scan copy to the CO.
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> ...



form 80 only required if co ask you to do so....


----------



## greenway (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello All,

I am filling up form 1276. I am stuck at part E point 56. Could you please tell me what is the difference between Australian work experience, overseas work experience & professional year. How many points do I need to put in front of professional year ?

-Thanks in advance


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

greenway said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am filling up form 1276. I am stuck at part E point 56. Could you please tell me what is the difference between Australian work experience, overseas work experience & professional year. How many points do I need to put in front of professional year ?
> 
> -Thanks in advance


If you work in Australia then it is Australian work exp.(even if you work one yr in Aus then u can get 5points). Except in Australia if you work any where in the world then it is overseas work experience.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I HAVE been asked to give form 80 by co.


rkumar1 said:


> form 80 only required if co ask you to do so....


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi ,
Please let me know if i have sign the form 80 and send only the scan copy to the CO.

Kindly clarify, i have been asked to submit by the CO.

Thanks
Padma


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi ,
> Please let me know if i have sign the form 80 and send only the scan copy to the CO.
> 
> Kindly clarify, i have been asked to submit by the CO.
> ...


Fill out the details for the rest of the pages, but for the signature page you can print it out, sign it and put the date, then scan this and merge that page with the rest of the pages of your form. This is what I did.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Experts,

I am planning to go with 489 Visa for the moment as obtaining 7 in all modules in IELTS is a hindrance for me. I am all set to go with 489, however, since 489 takes atleast 4 months to get an approval from the NSW Southern Inland region, meanwhile if I give one more attempt on IELTS and supposing if I am threw with 7 in all, can I place an 189 Visa EOI ? What will be the consequence from the region ? Before I get approval and the scenario after I get approval ? In that case, will I have to use the same EOI or a new EOI ? If it is going to be a new EOI, what would be the case with existing EOI ?

Any thoughts on this please by the folks who are on 489 and those who have correct direction on this, would be much appreciated.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## softkun123 (Jan 10, 2011)

*got invitation for 189*

Hi there,

I have recvd invitation for 189. Could anyone pl tell me what documents I require?

Do I require Australian police clearance? I am aware of Indian PCC(applied).

DOes anyone have a complete checklist of documents required ?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Superm and other experts, 
Kindly clarify my question on Form 80,

Do i have mention the time frame before the dates of experience mentioned in acs assessment also for the below question? 

Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.

For example, acs has validated my experience from 2005 only , so do i have give details of the timeframe before that .

Any updates in this is appreciated.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

softkun123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have recvd invitation for 189. Could anyone pl tell me what documents I require?
> 
> ...


Hey softkun.. 
Basic rule of thumb is you would require:
- All the docs to prove your claimed points in EOI. Based on which you got the invite.
- PCC of all countries, where you have stayed >= 12 months cumulatively
- Meds - usually uploaded/couriered by clinic itself. You just have to organize and get appointment and get done with tests.
- Spouse functional English proof.

Hope I didn't miss anything.. you can check the eVisa page from link in my signature below to get more details.

Also, when in doubt that should you put a particular document or not - generally it would be required; you can first ask here in forum - if still not clear - put it!

Best of Luck!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Hi Superm and other experts,
> Kindly clarify my question on Form 80,
> 
> Do i have mention the time frame before the dates of experience mentioned in acs assessment also for the below question?
> ...


yeah put all employments!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Is there any standard template for the Spouse functional English proof document?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Is there any standard template for the Spouse functional English proof document?


Yes, I can show you what i got for my spouse !

Try to get the same done !


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Superm, One more question , even if the employement is not related to IT , should i mention it .

Also if i mention some period has unemployement , can i mention that i was preparing for some exams and supported by my parents.



superm said:


> yeah put all employments!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Query with question 47 and 49

Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.

Do i have to give a description of the job responsibilities in the section with *your position/title/duties/ how you spent your time if unemployed*?

49) *List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,* , do i have mention the certification such as microsoft certification here 

Kindly update


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Dear Expats,

I got my Grant Letter today.

Thanks for all your support in executing this.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Stigmatic said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I got my Grant Letter today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support in executing this.


Whooaa !! Congrats Buddy !! :clap2:


----------



## rajesh.149 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Congratulations !!!*



Stigmatic said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I got my Grant Letter today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support in executing this.




Congratulations .. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Now time to lane:

Let us know your CO initials and which team ?


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

rajesh.149 said:


> Congratulations .. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Now time to lane:
> 
> Let us know your CO initials and which team ?




My CO was Adelaid Team 2, R L


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

*Including mother as dependent for subclass 190 189*

Jyothi

Based on your experience can you advise on my situation?

I am a newbie to this forum and have specific question regarding addition of my mother as my dependent in my 190 visa application. Current status

1. My mother is 62 and she is currently living with me in Singapore Since Feb 23rd 2013. She has obtained a long term social visit pass from Singapore with validity up to 2017 (equivalent to my Employment pass validity in Singapore).
2. She was in India from Dec 2011 - Feb 2013. I have sent her INR 2 million in Mar -2013, directly from my bank account to her bank account, so that she can put some money in Fixed Deposit and with rest manage her daily/usual expenses.
3. She was with me in Singapore form May 2011 - Dec 2011. She went back only because the Social Visit Pass she obtained last time was valid only until Jan 2012 and it took me almost one year to obtain another social visit pass for her because in Singapore the Social visit pass for parents has to be sponsored by the employer of the foreign national and unfortunately I changed 3 companies in 7 months period .
4. She is a retired teacher (June 2011) and receive close to INR 9000 (AUD 163) per month as pension which is not enough for her expenses so I support her for financial needs.
5. She is a widow, my father expired long back in April 1982.
6. We are only two brothers and one lives in India.
7. She is physically fit and I am confident that she will pass the medical test. I have already gone for a comprehensive medical screening for her and General Practitioner in Singapore has no concerns about her health.

I really want her to be with me if I move to Australia. Can anyone of you please advice if she qualifies to be a dependent of me and chances of approval of my application.

Regards
Babbal


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

Jyoti,

Did you included your mother as dependent? can you please apprise on the outcome of your application?

Regards
Babbal


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Babbal said:


> Jyoti,
> 
> Did you included your mother as dependent? can you please apprise on the outcome of your application?
> 
> ...


No, I didn't. I have explained this in a little more detail here. 

Are you facing the same situation ?

Regards.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Yes, I can show you what i got for my spouse !
> 
> Try to get the same done !


Hi
One doubt I am able to get the certificate in my wife's maiden name only. So there will be a discrepancy with the passport name and other documents forms etc.
Would it be a problem?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Hi
> One doubt I am able to get the certificate in my wife's maiden name only. So there will be a discrepancy with the passport name and other documents forms etc.
> Would it be a problem?


Well Well Well .. !! I think it will be, cant they put in her last name ? 

In that case, you might have to get a Certificate on Stamp paper saying that both these names belong to the same person and get it notary attested !

Hope this helps !


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks we are trying to convince them about it but their point is also correct. Apart from that if they use the post marriage name then her all degree and marks cards will become invalid as they will be in someone else name.

I am sure people would have gone through this confusion. Please provide pointers.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Thanks we are trying to convince them about it but their point is also correct. Apart from that if they use the post marriage name then her all degree and marks cards will become invalid as they will be in someone else name.
> 
> I am sure people would have gone through this confusion. Please provide pointers.


Only a Affidavit , attested from notary will help you. Saying that the mentioned persons are same


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks then I will go ahead with that. Can you pls tell me what all document will be requires for my wife till filing visa application if I am not claiming any points for her job etc.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Thanks then I will go ahead with that. Can you pls tell me what all document will be requires for my wife till filing visa application if I am not claiming any points for her job etc.


All her educational documents, Proof of English, PCC and Health + Marriage Certificate


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I think you guys have posted somewhere, but It will take a lot of time to allocate the information. It is better to ask you guys here.

I got an invitation for applying a 190 visa. I submitted my application. My questions are:

1. Do I wait for a CO to request me for health check or I can do it now?
2. I am a skilled graduate visa holder, so I have my police check last year (1 year old). I am not sure if I have to do it again. Do we need to do a police check for a child (1 year old ?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> All her educational documents, Proof of English, PCC and Health + Marriage Certificate


Just to confirm once again, since i am not claiming any points for spouse i dont need to show any exmployment proofs right.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Just to confirm once again, since i am not claiming any points for spouse i dont need to show any exmployment proofs right.


Correct !! Consult your migration agency too !


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Correct !! Consult your migration agency too !


Thanks I don't have any agent doing it all myself using help from good Samaritans like you.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Josh ,

I am also not claiming for my spouse's employement , however it would be good to submit it , and my case officer didnt ask for any further documentation for the spouse.

Just to be safe you know .



josh.machine said:


> Thanks I don't have any agent doing it all myself using help from good Samaritans like you.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Hi Josh ,
> 
> I am also not claiming for my spouse's employement , however it would be good to submit it , and my case officer didnt ask for any further documentation for the spouse.
> 
> Just to be safe you know .


Understood but its going to be impossible to get the required employment documents hence want to avoid any mention of it


----------



## Nalpu (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi.

Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....

best of luck to those who are waiting

Thank you all who have supported me and others with responses and guidance.

Now need to resign from work and have to work for another 1 month....

for information to others....they required further test and we did it in Jan but the GH lost the report so my CO asked us to send another electronic copy to her and the clinic they did it...it was sent on 2nd may and today we got the visa...link for meds disappeared on 6/5/13...

The simple and most difficult rule is to WAIT.......have patience but I tell you...its worth waiting...

Cheers..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Nalpu said:


> Hi.
> 
> Got the grant mail today.....so excited....cant express feeling in words....
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think you guys have posted somewhere, but It will take a lot of time to allocate the information. It is better to ask you guys here.
> 
> ...


You should not wait for CO for getting Medicals and PCC. 

Try completing all formalities ASAP. In some cases even CO is not assigned if all of your papers are complete.

Regards.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> You should not wait for CO for getting Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Try completing all formalities ASAP. In some cases even CO is not assigned if all of your papers are complete.
> 
> Regards.


To add to this post, the PCC has to be repeated. It's only valid for 1 year.
No need to complete a PCC for anyone under the age of 16.

Re medicals & PCC, I agree. Get them done asap.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Senior members,

One of my friend has the given below situation. Request you to please advise on this.

My current IELTS minimum score is 6 and my total points are 60 (55 + 5 from state sponsorship). Based on this, I can apply under 190 category in Western Australia only. I've few questions:

1. What state should I select while filing EOI - should it be only WA or Any. I understand 'Any' will give me flexibility to apply in other states provided I am able to secure 7+ score in IELTS.
2. If I go for IELTS again and able to secure minimum 7 in each category, can I apply for state sponsorship in other states while the result of WA state sponsorship has still not come.
3. If my state sponsorship from WA is approved and IELTS is 7+, can I still apply for state sponsorship for other state.


----------



## GiraffesGiraffes (Jul 14, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think you guys have posted somewhere, but It will take a lot of time to allocate the information. It is better to ask you guys here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I just sent in my EOI. You say you currently have a skilled graduate visa; is that the 476? (That's the one I have). When you had your skills assessed, what was your occupational classification?

Thanks


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi Senior members,
> 
> One of my friend has the given below situation. Request you to please advise on this.
> 
> ...


You can apply in NSW too depending on your skill set. I have a minimum score of 6.5 thus got no points for IELTS, but otherwise I have been invited for 190.

See the below link to get a better idea.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

If you have time, I would suggest preparing again and try to score 7 in each band.

Regards.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi members,

My wife has just given exam on 16th May and result is expected on 29th May. I thought of applying for the VISA meanwhile and upload the results afterwards. But I am stuck on the question where "Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?"
What option should I choose Yes or No.

If I choose YES, it asks for Test Ref No and if I choose else then it would be wrong information.


Seniors please advise on this.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> My wife has just given exam on 16th May and result is expected on 29th May. I thought of applying for the VISA meanwhile and upload the results afterwards. But I am stuck on the question where "Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?"
> What option should I choose Yes or No.
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would have waited for the results to come out. 
But, I am not 100% sure if I am correct.

Regards.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

Are we allowed to update the information before the CO is assigned?
Any idea.




jyotikhtr said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would have waited for the results to come out.
> But, I am not 100% sure if I am correct.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Members,

I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.

I have the following documents for 190 visa:

1. Passports for all family members 
2. Birth Certificates for all family members 
3 Marriage certificates
4. Employment reference letters (self) 
5 Payslip (self)
6 Academic certificates (self)
7 Academic transcripts (self)
8. IELTS result (self)
9. Skill Assessment Letter
10. Skill point test advice letter

Do I need any other document for lodging initial visa application? Do I need to attach photo?


After being asked by CO: Police certificates and Medical certificates.

At that case, are the forms 26, 1071i, 1163i, 160 and 1229 necessary or not to attach with initial visa application?

Please share information.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I am not claiming my spouse's marks for total.
Still do I have to provide her CERTIFICATES.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am not claiming my spouse's marks for total.
> Still do I have to provide her CERTIFICATES.
> ...


Certificates are not required. just dn't upload them


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

Earlier only one link "*Organise your health examinations*" was appearing on the website BUT now I can also see link "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*".

What does this mean ? Does it mean that all of my other documents are fine except Medicals and Police Clearance.

I have already applied for Police Clearance but I guess, it would take around 2 weeks to get it done. I have uploaded Form 80 though.

Regards.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Earlier only one link "*Organise your health examinations*" was appearing on the website BUT now I can also see link "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*".
> 
> ...


Fill up FORM 80 and keep it handy, your CO might ask for it. That link has details to download that.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Fill up FORM 80 and keep it handy, your CO might ask for it. That link has details to download that.


Please ignore my above comments. Just sit back and relax.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Please ignore my above comments. Just sit back and relax.


Thanks rupinder, 

I have uploaded From 80 too.

Regards.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need of Form 80*

Just completed lodging my online 189 application. However no where was I asked to upload Form 80, neither does 'document checklist' for 189 visa subclass mention this form number (attached). On the contrary, I noticed every other applicant has uploaded this form along with the application. Is it really required ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

frodo12 said:


> Just completed lodging my online 189 application. However no where was I asked to upload Form 80, neither does 'document checklist' for 189 visa subclass mention this form number (attached). On the contrary, I noticed every other applicant has uploaded this form along with the application. Is it really required ?


Well that depends upon your CO, FORM 80 is not required, but we need to provide it when CO asks for it. However, if you have time then fill it up and keep it handy in case your co asks for it as it very long form.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

frodo12 said:


> Just completed lodging my online 189 application. However no where was I asked to upload Form 80, neither does 'document checklist' for 189 visa subclass mention this form number (attached). On the contrary, I noticed every other applicant has uploaded this form along with the application. Is it really required ?


I would suggest fill it with for all the applicants. You never know when they might ask you.

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello All,

I had done with my medicals (myself and my spouse) on May 20 and the hospital says that they will upload it tomorrow i.e. May 29 positively.

When shall the link "Organise your health examinations" is expected to vanish ?

When shall I contact my CO about it ?

Please suggest.

Regards.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had done with my medicals (myself and my spouse) on May 20 and the hospital says that they will upload it tomorrow i.e. May 29 positively.
> 
> ...


You can wait for 4-5 days, If CO has been allocated to you then you can contact your CO about your meds, contact your CO after 10 days.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> You can wait for 4-5 days, If CO has been allocated to you then you can contact your CO about your meds, contact your CO after 10 days.


Thanks Rupinder, I have been allocated a CO. If I understood you correctly I should contact CO 10 days after my medicals are uploaded. Right ?

Regards.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Thanks Rupinder, I have been allocated a CO. If I understood you correctly I should contact CO 10 days after my medicals are uploaded. Right ?
> 
> Regards.


Yes, ideally contact after 2 weeks. but I know it is very hard to wait.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

VISA GRANTED.......VISA GRANTED >>>VISA GRANTED.........Thank you lord for evrything...its all the blessings and prayers of my parents and friends like you all...thank you for all the assistance.....


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Is anybody assigned with CO, initials DC from Brisbane 31?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Is anybody assigned with CO, initials DC from Brisbane 31?


Hi, did you get your CO? What is the mail from him?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Slagozzz: sent u a PM


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

*Errors while applying visa*

Dear All,

Finally my invitation arrived and started applying visa and getting stuck in every page with below errors.

An error has occurred
'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later'

If I remove the space between my given names, it is allowing to take me to next page from 4/17. From this page onwards it is not allowing me what ever changes I made.
Every time it hits with error and my application process halted.
Kindly advice me for to go further by overcome this error.

Note: I even tried with different browsers and OS such as Safari, Chrome, IE and Firefox.....Windows XP/7/8 and on my IPAD.

Cheers
VSR
:ranger:


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.

Also Is there any chance of moving the code 261112 and 261111 in to the list 2.
please fire up with your idea.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one have a idea about new occupational Ceiling for 2013-2014.
> As the trend we know it is growing. Would the amount be just 1800 or some thing different.
> ...



Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

i got invited for 189 visa. I haven't applied for it yet. I want to withdraw it and submit new eoi for 190. how can i do this? do i have to stay till 60 days expire period?


----------



## vvc (May 17, 2012)

mello555 said:


> i got invited for 189 visa. I haven't applied for it yet. I want to withdraw it and submit new eoi for 190. how can i do this? do i have to stay till 60 days expire period?


Hey, why dont you gp for 189? It gives you more flexibility, timeline wise, it does not differ much if you have all the documentation ready.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

vvc said:


> Hey, why dont you gp for 189? It gives you more flexibility, timeline wise, it does not differ much if you have all the documentation ready.


189 provide more flexibility and freedom go for that. it will also save you money that you need to spend to got SS.


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi VVC, rupinderjit,

I'm bit worried on 5 points i claimed on work experience. I don't want to get my visa rejected . i don't have 3 year post qualified experience which is a bit of grey area where DIAC has not clearly specified out. Some say i won't have prob but some say that it will be a prob.


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

yesterday my medicals link disappeared, does this mean my medicals cleared? I'm so exited to know my medicals status... When can I expect the outcome of medicals or should I email to CO for the status

Can any one help in answering my question pls


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mello555 said:


> Hi VVC, rupinderjit,
> 
> I'm bit worried on 5 points i claimed on work experience. I don't want to get my visa rejected . i don't have 3 year post qualified experience which is a bit of grey area where DIAC has not clearly specified out. Some say i won't have prob but some say that it will be a prob.


could you provide the break up for the points that you are gone claim with exp.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Odala said:


> yesterday my medicals link disappeared, does this mean my medicals cleared? I'm so exited to know my medicals status... When can I expect the outcome of medicals or should I email to CO for the status
> 
> Can any one help in answering my question pls


the best person to consult for meds is CO. e-mail your CO for the status of your meds.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*Medical Status*

Hi,

Me and my family have completed medical check on 22nd May and all reports uploaded on 26th May. After send query to my CO, today got below feedback from my CO

"The medical result have been received and I am now waiting for them to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently. 
I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed."

Please let me advice /clear what does above statement mean? what i have to do now? I am little bit worried whether our medical got referred. but the health assessment clinic has informed me that there was no issue with me including my family member in the test.

It has already 11 days gone but organize your health ling still appear under my name including my wife and two years kids


Thanks
Kamrul


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my family have completed medical check on 22nd May and all reports uploaded on 26th May. After send query to my CO, today got below feedback from my CO
> 
> ...



Don't worry mate. Just wait for 3 months and you will get grant. Medical of all Bangladeshi applicant get referred even there is no problem at medical reports. As it is referred on 26th May it will be cleared nearly on end of August or 1st week of September. You need to wait till then. In the mean time they will conduct their regular security checks.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your info, it's really pain full to wait for next 3 month............Is there any chance to decrease the time from 3 months?


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Thanks for your info, it's really pain full to wait for next 3 month............Is there any chance to decrease the time from 3 months?


It may decrease but not much. Instead of 3 months you may get result on 2 months 3 weeks. Yeah it is really difficult to wait 3 months. What you can do is just forget about your PR application and focus on your day to day job. The more you think about your PR the more you will get pain. So just sit back and relax. Stop talking at forums, checking emails and checking e-visa status. If you are done with uploading all your documents then just relax and continue your regular work.


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> the best person to consult for meds is CO. e-mail your CO for the status of your meds.


Thanks man
I have sent an email 10days back for my medicals status but I didnot get any reply by email from my CO, but only thing happened is medicals link disappeared, can I take this as positive for me?

I have one more issue ... I have uploaded all the pay slips for last 4 years, due to this my max upload limit reached now system is not accepting any docs and because of this I have sent Form 80 through email and in the same email I have asked about my meds status, I didnot get any reply from past 10days

I'm belongs to Brisbane team 31, is any from the same and facing same delay? Suggest me


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Odala said:


> Thanks man
> I have sent an email 10days back for my medicals status but I didnot get any reply by email from my CO, but only thing happened is medicals link disappeared, can I take this as positive for me?
> 
> I have one more issue ... I have uploaded all the pay slips for last 4 years, due to this my max upload limit reached now system is not accepting any docs and because of this I have sent Form 80 through email and in the same email I have asked about my meds status, I didnot get any reply from past 10days
> ...


just sit back and relax. mine also is 31 CO: VL. CO responds to me next day. what is your CO initials?


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> just sit back and relax. mine also is 31 CO: VL. CO responds to me next day. what is your CO initials?


EL
When you did ur meds and what is ur status


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Odala said:


> EL
> When you did ur meds and what is ur status


Meds: 15 March, CO confirmed they are finalized. There was some problem when I lodged visa that glitch in their system, CO is now fixing it, Co confirmed me that hopefully this be able to fix it this week.


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> could you provide the break up for the points that you are gone claim with exp.


Age 30
IELTS-10
Degree-15
Overseas experience-5
Total-60


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Meds: 15 March, CO confirmed they are finalized. There was some problem when I lodged visa that glitch in their system, CO is now fixing it, Co confirmed me that hopefully this be able to fix it this week.



Hi Rupinder

As you must be knowing that there is a lot of confusion/chaos regarding new wording of ACS skill letter about "skilled employment:.

Can you juts ask about DIAC understanding of Skilled employment w.r.t to new wording of ACS?

I understand it is not of your concern but atleast it will relax others..

Regards
Pooja


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

mello555 said:


> Age 30
> IELTS-10
> Degree-15
> Overseas experience-5
> Total-60


have you got the invite for 190 ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Rupinder
> 
> As you must be knowing that there is a lot of confusion/chaos regarding new wording of ACS skill letter about "skilled employment:.
> 
> ...


Could you please rephrase your question, what exactly you want to know about acs and skilled employment.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> ...


You should appeal, It will cost you some money, if you want to migrate to aus. but check with your friends what they got written in their experience and reference letters, that matters a lot.


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Could you please rephrase your question, what exactly you want to know about acs and skilled employment.


Hi Rupinder,

Since 15th April 2013,ACS is publishing a "skilled/deemed date" in all skill assesmnet letter. With this change my question from DIAC will be:

Q.1.Will DIAC reward points for the "total" no of years after highest qualification in the releavant job code OR only those years after the "skilled/deemed date" as mentioned in ACS skill letter?

Q.2.You can give my example with the below data

Total no of Years in 2613131(software engineer) after B.E-(Mechanical)- 8.5 Years(joining date -18th Oct 2004 to till date)
ACS result is +ve but they are saying that "skilled employment" after OCT 2010

So, will I be given points for 8.5 years OR 2.8 years?

Tell them my friend has every doc to proof her employment 

Q 3. If CO answer is that DIAC will award points only as per ACS "skilled/deemed date" ,so when this new DIAC rule is in effect , i.e effective date?

FYI- I got 189 visa inviation on 60 points on 6th may but waiting for the above clarity so that I can file my visa application, your helpin this will be greatly appreciated rupinder.

Regards
Pooja


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> 
> Since 15th April 2013,ACS is publishing a "skilled/deemed date" in all skill assesmnet letter. With this change my question from DIAC will be:
> 
> ...



What is the catch? Why ACS counting your employment from October 2010? Was there any change of occupation, company or designation on October 2010?

They might have mistaken the year. They have printed 2010 instead of 2004. It happened to my friend. EA have done mistake while printing the year.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> 
> Since 15th April 2013,ACS is publishing a "skilled/deemed date" in all skill assesmnet letter. With this change my question from DIAC will be:
> 
> ...


Well there are two scenario's:
1. If you qualification closely related not fully
2. If your qualification is not related (in your case)

If your job description is not related to your qualification, then for #1 you need to have 6 years of experience and for #2 you need to have 8 years for experience for #2 you need to file RPL also.

Please go through this link: <https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/12613/Qualification-FAQs.pdf>

and Find RPL

Hope it might clarify your doubt's


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,
need your Advice.

In My EOI I have below point for my EXP
Equal to or greater than 8 Years Overseas POINT :15

But now i relaised it should be like this
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) - Overseas POINT:10
At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years) - Aus	POINT:5

Coz i worked more then one year in AUS
will it create any problem


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

HI Superstars,

Is there any change in ACS validation for the next intake.
I mean for July 2013 intake.

I have red this in some random places.
please fire up with your opinion......

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Pooja Srivastava (May 18, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Well there are two scenario's:
> 1. If you qualification closely related not fully
> 2. If your qualification is not related (in your case)
> 
> ...




It appears that I did not do a good job in explaining my problem.

I am aware about ACS requiremnets but I am asking about DIAC.

How much points I should claim for skilled empaloyment? Will DIAC consider mytotal 8.5 yrs exp which I have in 261313

Regards
Pooja


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Pooja Srivastava said:


> It appears that I did not do a good job in explaining my problem.
> 
> I am aware about ACS requiremnets but I am asking about DIAC.
> 
> ...


DIAC can challenge your experience, if they find that you have not provided sufficient documents supporting you experience. According to my understanding you should claim points of your experience that has been mentioned in ACS result.


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*CO response*

Hi,

Does anybody can share their experience about Adelaide T4 initials JH?


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

I need another advise. My profile is like:
1- Age 34
2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
4- IELTS 7 in each module.
Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
Please advise.
Regards


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

*Med Link status change*

Hi all,

According to today's status on the forum, some peoples have got grant today whom health link disappear on 8th June. Does this link disappear and appear again due to system bug in some cases?It would be very much helpful if anybody can their share experience.......

Thanks to all


----------



## sunil0780 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi all,
Finally wish come true i got my letter today 

regards
Sunil


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> Finally wish come true i got my letter today
> 
> regards
> Sunil


Congratsss


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page. 

Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome? 

Thanks.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

think_tomorrow said:


> Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.
> 
> Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


CO asked you to provid PCC and you did already, your medical is finalized.......be relaxed.......you will get your grant very soon......be ready to through a party.


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> CO asked you to provid PCC and you did already, your medical is finalized.......be relaxed.......you will get your grant very soon......be ready to through a party.


Ha ha lets get some good news for party.
Thanks mate. 

Yup, I have already submitted my pcc back on 11th June, Monday.


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

God grace....got grant today (-:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congratulation!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations think_tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can u share ur timelines and the initial of your CO with team.


----------



## kunalsmilez (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

*www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne*

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congradz mate.....


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

@All,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.

I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.

You could send me a personal mail with the full name if you have the same CO to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.

Have you received any mail from him or her?

I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Guys:

Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:

Occupation: 233311
IELTS: Feb'12
CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
EVisa lodged: Apr'13
PCC+Medical: May'13
Visa grant: Today
Team: Brisbane 31
I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.

Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.

Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.

ils2_fly


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


Great.....!  ... goodluck.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Great.....!  ... goodluck.


Thanks Sunlight11


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


Congratulation mate. Hope for the best for you and your family. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Congratulation mate. Hope for the best for you and your family. :clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate!


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


When are you planning to fly? I will fly to Sydney next month. Thanks


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

slagozzz said:


> When are you planning to fly? I will fly to Sydney next month. Thanks


I'll also move to Sydney but have not decided yet. Let me know your flights.

I could not enter into Vevo but it's okay for dependents. I know same happened to you.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Proposed Visa Pricing Table


New visa pricing arrangements will be introduced on 1 July 2013. This will change visa application charges from a single charge at the time of application to a charge per applicant in an individual or combined application.

The proposed Visa Pricing Table enables you to determine the amount of the first instalment of the Visa Application Charge payable when making your visa application.

Proposed Visa Pricing Table

For Example:
-------------------
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189/190)	
Base Application Charge $3060	
Additional Applicant Charge 18 and over $1530	
Additional Applicant Charge under 18 $765
-----------------------

This means for a family from 1-July-2013, the charge will be:
Husband as base application charged $3060, wife as included 2nd applicator will also be charged $1530, any child under 18 if included in the application will be charged$765

For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second installment is: $4250.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## kamrul (Mar 26, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Wish you all the best


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kamrul said:


> Congratulations. Wish you all the best


Thanks mate!


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I've got the 189 invite, but noticed after reading this thread that, I too have mistakenly selected yes for "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement...".
What options do I have now? Shall I submit new EOI with different mail id?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> I've got the 189 invite, but noticed after reading this thread that, I too have mistakenly selected yes for "Does the client meet the Australian study requirement...".
> What options do I have now? Shall I submit new EOI with different mail id?


Do not do anything, just lodge your visa, and inform your CO about the mistake that you made, but make sure that points are not related to this option.


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Do not do anything, just lodge your visa, and inform your CO about the mistake that you made, but make sure that points are not related to this option.


Hi Rupinder, 
this question does add 5 points. And I, obviously wont be able to prove it.. 
So I think it wont be ok to apply to visa..


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

amitw said:


> Hi Rupinder,
> this question does add 5 points. And I, obviously wont be able to prove it..
> So I think it wont be ok to apply to visa..


Do one thing click on apply visa button and follow the steps and check whether you can update the details over there. otherwise try calling diac and see what they say.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anybody confirm if the status of the documents uploaded in DIAC site change . 

I have uploaded my doc more than a month back and the status still remains as requested or required.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Can anybody confirm if the status of the documents uploaded in DIAC site change .
> 
> I have uploaded my doc more than a month back and the status still remains as requested or required.


Required, Requested, Recommended these are the status that I have seen, nothing else.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Rupinder. 

I was reading some where in this forum that the document status changes to Met. So not sure if that at all changes .



rupinder.jit said:


> Required, Requested, Recommended these are the status that I have seen, nothing else.


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey,
I called DIAC today, and informed that because of a mistake in EOI I've got 5 extra points in my 189 invite. They told me to wait for it to expire and then correct your EOI and then get a new invite. And that I can't submit another EOI as I already have an Invite..

But I've created another EOI successfully.. and I think I can even submit it..
Has anyone faced similar situation, or had more than one EOI submitted?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

amitw said:


> Hey,
> I called DIAC today, and informed that because of a mistake in EOI I've got 5 extra points in my 189 invite. They told me to wait for it to expire and then correct your EOI and then get a new invite. And that I can't submit another EOI as I already have an Invite..
> 
> But I've created another EOI successfully.. and I think I can even submit it..
> Has anyone faced similar situation, or had more than one EOI submitted?


You can create multiple EOI's. It will take 60 odd days to expire your invite, hence you need to wait for the invite to get expired. then you can submit your EOI.


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> You can create multiple EOI's. It will take 60 odd days to expire your invite, hence you need to wait for the invite to get expired. then you can submit your EOI.



Thanks for you continuous replies Rupinder..
If I can create multiple EOIs, what stops me from submitting them? In a new EOI that I’ve created, Submit button is enabled..
And if I submit it, would they know that I’ve already received an invite for some other EOI?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

amitw said:


> Thanks for you continuous replies Rupinder..
> If I can create multiple EOIs, what stops me from submitting them? In a new EOI that I’ve created, Submit button is enabled..
> And if I submit it, would they know that I’ve already received an invite for some other EOI?


go ahead and submit the EOI and do not hit apply visa on the first EOI. 
I am saying this as I feel DIAC won't give you invite untill unless your first invite gets expired. Next invitation round will be in July 2013. drop e-mail to diac stating the problem and ask them if they can give you invite on new EOI, but EOI invites are done by automated system.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly. 

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## dejumotalks (Jan 4, 2013)

amitw said:


> Hey,
> I called DIAC today, and informed that because of a mistake in EOI I've got 5 extra points in my 189 invite. They told me to wait for it to expire and then correct your EOI and then get a new invite. And that I can't submit another EOI as I already have an Invite..
> 
> But I've created another EOI successfully.. and I think I can even submit it..
> Has anyone faced similar situation, or had more than one EOI submitted?


Its best to do as advised by DIAC, that is the normal proceedure.


----------



## utsc (Mar 27, 2010)

*Next Steps / Documents Required*

Hello Everyone,

I applied for EOI and got an invitation to apply. I am about to pay the $3060 and submit the 189 via application. My understanding is that after I pay the fees I will be assigned a case officer and will have to upload all the required documents within 30 days from the date requested. 

There problem here is that I will be going on a 3 weeks vacation soon and therefore I need to assemble all the required documents before I go on vacation.

Hence can someone who has been through the entire 189 visa process process recently kindly explain the following in full in detail:

1) The next steps in the process that need to be completed before the visa is issued
2) A comprehensive list of documents that I need to assemble and have ready to upload when requested
3) Anything that I can get in advance such as Police Certificates, Medical Certificate to speed up the process
4) Any other advise or things that I can do proactively to speed up the application?

If the above questions have been already answered in this forum I apologize in advance and request for the link to the answers.

Thank you all for our time, assistance and the valuable contribution to this forum.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the list of checklist for the 189 .

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Kindly frontload all our docs like PCC and medicals and having a form80 filled and ready would help.



utsc said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI and got an invitation to apply. I am about to pay the $3060 and submit the 189 via application. My understanding is that after I pay the fees I will be assigned a case officer and will have to upload all the required documents within 30 days from the date requested.
> 
> ...


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

utsc said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I applied for EOI and got an invitation to apply. I am about to pay the $3060 and submit the 189 via application. My understanding is that after I pay the fees I will be assigned a case officer and will have to upload all the required documents within 30 days from the date requested.
> 
> ...


Firstly , PLEASE NOTE that you will not be allotted a CO as soon as you have paid and applied for the Visa. Current allocation dates suggest the Max time period for waiting for a CO be 2 months. You could get one much earlier too though.
Also, once you have applied , you can go the online eVisa portal where they have a list of requested documents to be uploaded. Get all those required documents certified and get your PCC and Meds done upfront so you would not have any delays after the CO is allotted which means Faster Grant .!!


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Anyone lodged late May or early June already got CO ? I saw quite a few people back in April and March got CO under 3 weeks, some got within 2 weeks. Ofcourse there are people still waiting more than 10 weeks and I dont understand the priority logic of this CO allocation ?


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

I got an e-mail from my CO today. Just two days ago, I e-mailed her asking about the status of my application and requested her to forecast a timeline. In her reply, she didn't tell me about the status of application rather told me about the minimum time i.e. 12 months required for external checking by ASIO. What you think on her reply? Is my already referred to ASIO?


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I got an e-mail from my CO today. Just two days ago, I e-mailed her asking about the status of my application and requested her to forecast a timeline. In her reply, she didn't tell me about the status of application rather told me about the minimum time i.e. 12 months required for external checking by ASIO. What you think on her reply? Is my already referred to ASIO?


Why is there increasing external checkings for applicants when they provide PCC's to back their Character requirements..! Pathetic!

To your question tareq, I believe your case has been referred to ASIO. They will now be doing external checks on you .. I do not know if that Minimum time is 12 months or whether they can get it done quicker.. Hopefully some1 here might give you more info on that.


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I got an e-mail from my CO today. Just two days ago, I e-mailed her asking about the status of my application and requested her to forecast a timeline. In her reply, she didn't tell me about the status of application rather told me about the minimum time i.e. 12 months required for external checking by ASIO. What you think on her reply? Is my already referred to ASIO?


ASIO: Australia's national security intelligence, omg, what did you do , jk. Its like CIA or FBI of the US. Its something in your file that raise flag ?

When did you lodged and when is your CO allocated ?

Thing should be fine, dont worry


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

*Asio*



Jonathan1980 said:


> ASIO: Australia's national security intelligence, omg, what did you do , jk. Its like CIA or FBI of the US. Its something in your file that raise flag ?
> 
> When did you lodged and when is your CO allocated ?
> 
> Thing should be fine, dont worry


I am not afraid of ASIO checking. But afraid of time they will consume. 

EOI application: 17.01.13, EOI invited (189): 21.01.13, Application lodged: 06.02.13, CO assigned: 03.04.13, Asking for additional docs: 03.04.13 (Form 80 & Updated CV), PCC: 26.05.13. Grant: :ranger:


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> I am not afraid of ASIO checking. But afraid of time they will consume.
> 
> EOI application: 17.01.13, EOI invited (189): 21.01.13, Application lodged: 06.02.13, CO assigned: 03.04.13, Asking for additional docs: 03.04.13 (Form 80 & Updated CV), PCC: 26.05.13. Grant: :ranger:


Wow there is already huge wait for you before. US clerance usually take 3 months most. I'm not sure Aus system and I think it should multiply factor of 1.5.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> ASIO: Australia's national security intelligence, omg, what did you do , jk. Its like CIA or FBI of the US. Its something in your file that raise flag ?
> 
> When did you lodged and when is your CO allocated ?
> 
> Thing should be fine, dont worry


Rest assured he didn't do anything to raise a flag. Only thing he might have done wrong is to be born in Bangladesh


----------



## Jonathan1980 (May 31, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Rest assured he didn't do anything to raise a flag. Only thing he might have done wrong is to be born in Bangladesh


Why Bangladesh is an issue ? I thought this is peaceful place of no extremists or sort of crazy things happen else where ? 

If is the place near Pakistan, then there may be a flag ?


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jonathan1980 said:


> Why Bangladesh is an issue ? I thought this is peaceful place of no extremists or sort of crazy things happen else where ?
> 
> If is the place near Pakistan, then there may be a flag ?


I have the same questions as you. But seen from past that applicants from here tends to be subject lengthy security checks. 

Hoping things would be straightforward in our cases


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Things are complicated here ... !


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

My CO confirmed today that my file has been referred to ASIO on May, 2013.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Has any one got there invitation....?
Any one knows about new ceiling limit...?

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

It will start exactly in 4 hours time...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ortaliz (Jun 30, 2013)

*Got My EOI 189 Invitation Today - Quick Questions*

Hi! I got my 189 EOI invitation today. I was at 65 points and I wasn't expecting it as early as July 1 because of quota restrictions etc. But thank GOD!

Anyways, I've been thinking about how to plan for the next steps and I have some questions. I hope someone can answer them as I've read quite a lot today and I still am not sure of what to do:

1. I did not claim any points for my wife in my EOI. Do I still need to submit an IELTS for her? If she does not have any IELTS, do I have to pay the additional AUS 4,000+++ for the 2nd payment of the visa?

2. I initially wanted to add my mother as a dependent because my father's deceased and my only other sibling is leaving for the Middle East next month. I counted her in my EOI. However, if she doesn't want to join, can I NOT apply for her? 

2.a. If I do decide to apply for her, what is the best proof that she is my dependent? I give her some money monthly but since she's my mom, there's no paperwork/receipts. She doesn't have any income aside from her small pension. She still lives in her house though.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

One of ma friend is saying that he has got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ortaliz said:


> Hi! I got my 189 EOI invitation today. I was at 65 points and I wasn't expecting it as early as July 1 because of quota restrictions etc. But thank GOD!
> 
> Anyways, I've been thinking about how to plan for the next steps and I have some questions. I hope someone can answer them as I've read quite a lot today and I still am not sure of what to do:
> 
> ...


Congrats on your EOI.

1. No regard to claiming points, your wife should show evidence of Functional English. The following is the requirement for proving Functional English and avoid the 2nd installment fee.

_Evidence to attach to your application
You must provide one of the following:
 your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of
at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show
functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12
months before making your application.
 evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade
qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or
training with all instruction conducted in English
 evidence that you have completed at least one year of full
time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma
qualification with all instruction conducted in English
 evidence that you have completed one of the following at an
educational institution where all instruction was conducted
in English:
o your primary education and at least three years of
secondary education, or
o at least five years of secondary education._

2. I cannot give a reliable reply on this part. 
But my opinion is that whatever you apply in the visa application is more important than what you enter in the EOI.
But for the points claimed part, I think they should match in the EOI and Visa application.

3. If you declare your mother as non-migrating dependant, still you need to take medical test and police clearance for her. The proof of dependency can show her name in your passport or any family household register etc. 

I just replied to my extent of understanding.
However I wish other seniors give expert advice on the above and correct me if Iam wrong.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Colombo said:


> One of ma friend is saying that he has got 60 marks and got his invitation... really...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congradsss 
Do you know that what is the his/her EOI effective date ?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrad all who got approvals and grants... 

is there anyone who got approval today (1 july 2913) with 60 points ?


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> ...


If there is no any option then say no.
Because if you say yes, u need to feel atleast 3 years that you don't have. And you don't gonna employment point so that's okay.
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## shaikjalal (May 6, 2013)

Re clarification  .. Are color scans accepted as valid attachment, or do we need to certify those before we upload.
Please help


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

Q. 49 on Form 80 states:

List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,

So, should I also enter my Secondary and Higher Secondary School details here ?


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*Need help asap*

Hi,

I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013.

My last date to apply for visa is 13th Sept, 2013. I have to arrange for medicals and PCC from India and France. Even my other documents are in India which I will require to upload.

Can I delay my visa apply or Can I manage without medical clearance and PCC check till 1st week of Oct, 2013. Once I am back to India, then I will able to manage this situation.

Please let me know what all is required for visa apply right now. I am thinking to apply near to 13th Sept, 2013 so that things can get under my control.

Regards,

Sandeep Arora


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013.
> 
> ...


After the visa lodgement you have four weeks to upload documents so no worries. PCC, medical can be delayed until you are asked by the Case Officer.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

hv u ever been asked by ur CO to upload Medical?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

got grant on 09 july 2013


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

num_tareq said:


> hv u ever been asked by ur CO to upload Medical?


Yes, if this was a question for me.


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

As I am planning to lodge visa application on 10th September and will be back in India by 10th Oct, 2013; Is it possible that I don't do any activity for my visa for this 1 month ( from 10th Sept to 10th Oct, 2013)?

I won't be able to do any stuff here from US. So is there any risk that I miss this chance and even all my visa application money?

Regards,

Sandeep Aror


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

xs2sandeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received visa invite yesterday for visa subclass 189. I am presently in USA and will be back to India in 1st week of Oct, 2013.
> 
> ...


Why don't u tell someone to send u scanned copy of ur all docs.?
Keep medical and PCC pending at ur ease.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

hi,

Can someone tell me , How can we differentiate that to whom new rules of ACS apply?

Like someone got assessment result in old format and now he is lodging the application.

Will new rules apply to him or he can go ahead with old rules?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me , How can we differentiate that to whom new rules of ACS apply?
> 
> ...


If you have already received your ACS result and you have lodged your visa, then new rules does not apply to you.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> If you have already received your ACS result and you have lodged your visa, then new rules does not apply to you.


i have received my ACS in old format, And now i have to lodge my application.

So its kinda unclear to me. 

Please help.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> i have received my ACS in old format, And now i have to lodge my application.
> 
> So its kinda unclear to me.
> 
> Please help.


How much experience do you have


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> How much experience do you have


I have total 3 years of experience. And the same is displayed in the letter i got from ACS. There was no deducations.

And then after 4-5 days, ACS changed their rules with no effective date. Now i am confused, do new rules apply even after they assessed all the 3 years of my experience.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> I have total 3 years of experience. And the same is displayed in the letter i got from ACS. There was no deducations.
> 
> And then after 4-5 days, ACS changed their rules with no effective date. Now i am confused, do new rules apply even after they assessed all the 3 years of my experience.


You can lodge your application with the ACS result that you have. How much old is your ACS result?


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> You can lodge your application with the ACS result that you have. How much old is your ACS result?


I got my result on 28th april.

Does that mean i can claim points for 3 yrs of experience?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> I got my result on 28th april.
> 
> Does that mean i can claim points for 3 yrs of experience?


Yes you should lodge your visa.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes you should lodge your visa.


thanks mate.

I was worried, as someone told me that CO might cancel application and can lead to a BAN. 

i was so worried, but your words just charged me up. Now i am happy about my invitation.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> thanks mate.
> 
> I was worried, as someone told me that CO might cancel application and can lead to a BAN.
> 
> i was so worried, but your words just charged me up. Now i am happy about my invitation.


I don't understand why co will cancel your application, if you have any doubt you call diac they will clarify


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> I don't understand why co will cancel your application, if you have any doubt you call diac they will clarify


i called mumbai center. They told me to call onshore center.

And when i called there, i waited for 20 mins but there was no one to answer. International call charges are pain. 

I will try tomorrow again.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> i called mumbai center. They told me to call onshore center.
> 
> And when i called there, i waited for 20 mins but there was no one to answer. International call charges are pain.
> 
> I will try tomorrow again.


Yes, you need to wait for 20-30 minutes in order to get to operator.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, you need to wait for 20-30 minutes in order to get to operator.


That means almost 300 bucks for a single call. 

Alright i call them tomorrow. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Birender said:


> That means almost 300 bucks for a single call.
> 
> Alright i call them tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Same here. Thought of calling around 11. Then thought it will be their closing time in Adelaide/Brisbane 

Should call tomorrow. Vodafone charges 10/- per minute to Australia


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> Same here. Thought of calling around 11. Then thought it will be their closing time in Adelaide/Brisbane
> 
> Should call tomorrow. Vodafone charges 10/- per minute to Australia


and they don't reply to your mail that fast.

I mailed them day before and still nothing from there side except an automated reply.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Birender said:


> That means almost 300 bucks for a single call.
> 
> Alright i call them tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Your office does not have polycom or something. You can try matrix or some other international calling card.


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Same here. Thought of calling around 11. Then thought it will be their closing time in Adelaide/Brisbane
> 
> Should call tomorrow. Vodafone charges 10/- per minute to Australia


cal from net to phone


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I have faced to Medical test on 19th July... 

Still the link is appearing in my eVisa form..

Please advice about this..

shall I query this with My medical center.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi*

Can anyone explain if i lodge 190 & 189 visa... is it possible state nomination will not be for considered due to i apply also for 189 .. ?

Thanks in advance for your reply...


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

thanich said:


> Can anyone explain if i lodge 190 & 189 visa... is it possible state nomination will not be for considered due to i apply also for 189 .. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply...


You can lodge for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI.
For 190 you need to apply for a particular state and get the nomination approved from that state. Each state has different requirements about IELTS and occupation listings. Only if a state approves you, then you will get an invite for 190 in that EOI.
For 189 visa, every 1st and 3rd monday of each month will generate invitations.
These invitations depend on the occupations ceilings and points score and the time of lodging EOI.

Becoz you also opted for 189 visa, state nomination has no problem. They will not hold any grudges, don't worry


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I have undergone medical test a week ago.
Just now I found out that information on the eVisa form has changed.

previously it was "*Organise your health examinations*" 

Now it is "No health examinations are required for this person for this Visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of immigration and Citizenship" 

Please provide your valuable advice.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*hi*

thank you....


cprem79 said:


> You can lodge for both 189 and 190 in the same EOI.
> For 190 you need to apply for a particular state and get the nomination approved from that state. Each state has different requirements about IELTS and occupation listings. Only if a state approves you, then you will get an invite for 190 in that EOI.
> For 189 visa, every 1st and 3rd monday of each month will generate invitations.
> These invitations depend on the occupations ceilings and points score and the time of lodging EOI.
> ...


----------



## sheravanan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,

13th week is going to start my application on CO hand.

I applied on 11 April, and got CO on 4th May, Medicals done on 1 May, But still i am waiting,
this kind of waiting make me more worried person. seniors or same exp. people Please share your knowledge.

Still now no reply from my CO. Please give me advice what i can do.

In eVisa page every thing its showing "Received".

Time lines are-> 189 App. :11 April, Medicals :1 May, CO:4th May, PCC:13 May. Grant: waiting long time.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 13th week is going to start my application on CO hand.
> 
> ...


sheravanan,,

How many documents have you uploaded to eVisa till date? 
The only reasons i see in such a delay is because of your Medicals being referred further or you have work checks running on you. 
Are you claiming work experience points too!? If yes, then they might perform checks of the genuinity of the claims too.
Let me know how many documents you have uploaded to the internet.. try sending them as much as evidence and information as possible.


----------



## sheravanan (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks ranjith,

yes , I am claiming points for my work exp. I worked 4 company and i have submitted bank statment and form 16 for my last 3 company, for the first company the salary was low so I don't have form 16 for the first company i haven't given any thing except emp.Reference.

Please update your timelines.
Time lines are-> 189 App. :11 April, Medicals :1 May, CO:4th May, PCC:13 May. Grant: waiting long time.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,

My agent submitted EOI through his MARA agent login and thus I don't have the details to login to skillselect and see any invitations. They say they cannot share the login details as it is the MARA agent login.Now I am waiting for NSW SS and would like to go directly for DIAC process without the help of migration agent.

After getting the invite, What can I do now to override the agent and directly apply for visa? I have the EOI id, ACS and IELTS with me. The only concern (as stated above) is the missing login details.

Thanks in advance


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all... 
I just got the golden mail, but it was soo quick that it still hasnt dawned upon me yet.. the news is still sinking in.
This forum has been of immense help and i know that i wouldnt have been able to make it alone without all your help. I am grateful to each and every one of you - small posts by others are a source of encouragement to take you through difficult times. I wish all the other aspirants my very Best luck and for those who have the grant, may the journey ahead be a fruitful one. 

For those waiting, here is my timeline (incase it may give you an idea of what might be)

ACS (4Mar13)+ve 261131 (1May13):clap2: || IELTS LRWS : 9/9/7/8 || EOI (1May2013):invited (6May13) || Visa app (9May) ||
CO : 27Jun13 (BrisT34Lisa) || Meds : 29Jun || India PCC : 4jun || UAE PCC : 24Jul || Grant : 30Jul

I will continue to remain as active in this forum as i possibly can with a 1 yr old at home and a full time job, so that i can give back a little of what i have received from the folks at this forum.
If you have any specific Qs for me, please drop a personal message and i shall respond.

Kudos to all here and Good luck for the journey ahead.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Sheravanan

You can always drop a note to your CO asking if there is any action required from your end.
That is what i did when my CO went silent for a few weeks, and i wasnt sure if my meds were received. i dropped a note asking if they received it. A few days later the organize health examinations link disappeared from the immi site.

Good Luck



sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 13th week is going to start my application on CO hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have faced to Medical test on 19th July...
> 
> ...


yes.. u can call the med centre and ask them if it has been uploaded. if they confirm, wait for another week and see what happens. Still if teh link appears, drop a note to ur CO. 

i did this and a few days after the mail to my CO, the link went puff... 

Good Luck


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi, I have received NSW SS and now I am filling the Apply visa section for 190 visa. I have a query related to - "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
I have not taken any health examination as of now? Do we need to complete this before submitting 190 visa? or we can first submit by selecting "no" to the above question and then later we can include those details? Please advice me on this? I have dependents (wife and kid below 2 years). Also it could be great if anyone share the right sequence of steps for applying 190 visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

there is a quick query, please advise:

I have a gap of 7 months between the completion of my studies and when i joined my first job.

This is a common scenario in india, where joining date of the company is months after the studies are completed.

As form 80 says, gaps are unacceptable. 

What should i do now? 

please advise.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> there is a quick query, please advise:
> 
> ...


*Hello Birender,*

You can mention that for 7 months, you were financially supported (by your family) while you sought employment.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> Hi, I have received NSW SS and now I am filling the Apply visa section for 190 visa. I have a query related to - "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> I have not taken any health examination as of now? Do we need to complete this before submitting 190 visa? or we can first submit by selecting "no" to the above question and then later we can include those details? Please advice me on this? I have dependents (wife and kid below 2 years). Also it could be great if anyone share the right sequence of steps for applying 190 visa. Thanks in advance.


*Hello srinu_srn,*

_"I have not taken any health examination as of now? Do we need to complete this before submitting 190 visa? or we can first submit by selecting "no" to the above question and then later we can include those details? Please advice me on this?" _

Please indicate that you have *not* undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: *

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "*Complete Health Examinations*" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*List of Documents Recommended for Upload*

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

icriding said:


> *Hello Birender,*
> 
> You can mention that for 7 months, you were financially supported (by your family) while you sought employment.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.

Is this a big issue, in case you have a gap in between.

Does it leave a negative impact?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Birender said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> Is this a big issue, in case you have a gap in between.
> 
> Does it leave a negative impact?


*No of course not!* Everyone understands that a "fresher" has hunt for a job!


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

icriding said:


> *No of course not!* Everyone understands that a "fresher" has hunt for a job!


thanks a lot mate.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Is anybody submitted 190 visa application? How much initially we need to pay?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> Is anybody submitted 190 visa application? How much initially we need to pay?


We should pay whole amount at one go.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> We should pay whole amount at one go.


what about if we have a dependents (wife + kid below 2 years)? Do we need to pay for them also at the same time? I know that for me as main applicant I need to pay $3060 AUD. I gone through the fee charges but confused. please throw some light on this matter?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> what about if we have a dependents (wife + kid below 2 years)? Do we need to pay for them also at the same time? I know that for me as main applicant I need to pay $3060 AUD. I gone through the fee charges but confused. please throw some light on this matter?[/QUOT
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

icriding said:


> srinu_srn said:
> 
> 
> > what about if we have a dependents (wife + kid below 2 years)? Do we need to pay for them also at the same time? I know that for me as main applicant I need to pay $3060 AUD. I gone through the fee charges but confused. please throw some light on this matter?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
I have paid fee and submitted 190 visa and i need to upload all docs. I have some queries
1) In howmany days I need to attach all docs?
2)what is FORM 1221? What is the purpose of it? For my wife docs attachment section they have mentioned this as one attachment that we need to attach.
3)You have mentioned about FORM 80? But I did not find about this doc in the attachment section of mine,wife and also at child. That means this FORM 80 is not required for me. Am I Right? 
4)Do we need notary stamp for the FORMS such as 1221 or FORM 80?
5)One attachment at my child (below 2 years) doc attachemnt section is - Member of Family Unit, Evidence. That means shall I attach my kid passport that contains both mother and father names? Or do I need to attach any other proof?
6)Character Evidence is not required for the kids correct?

Please help me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

I got some info regarding this from another thread. Thanks.


----------



## khiboy2 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Adding Widow Father as Dependent in EOI and eVISA for 189*

I will be invited for 189 VISA soon and i want to know something about my dependent parents (Only father (widow), Age: 63 y). I am a married son and have a married sister in pakistan. My father is getting pension from the government. Although, he is not dependent on me financially but for all other needs and has no one to look after him. Due to the reason i have to visit my father every week in another city. Now i have some question regarding my father.

1) Kindly Suggest me, May i add my father in my EOI as a dependent or not ?
2) if yes, then what documents are required to show his dependency on me ?

3) if not, then, is there any father document or father IELTS score is still required or not? 
4) i want to add my father as non-migrant dependent so that i can apply his visa later and lastly what i will mention in the following evisa question

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Please Help out ?

Regards,
Nasir


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

How can I get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
Will he email me on my email address that I have provided.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Some +ve news ...

I received by VIC SS email yesterday....... it's been 2 months and 4 days since i applied for vic SS

now into next stage....all the best to others and hope and pray that you get your invitation ASAP.......keep the faith !

Regards
K


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How can I get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
> Will he email me on my email address that I have provided.
> ...


You will never know until h/she contacts you for required docs or info.........don't waste your bux calling DIAC to know whether you are assigned CO or not.......every call is recorded in DIAC......FYI....


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

khiboy2 said:


> I will be invited for 189 VISA soon and i want to know something about my dependent parents (Only father (widow), Age: 63 y). I am a married son and have a married sister in pakistan. My father is getting pension from the government. Although, he is not dependent on me financially but for all other needs and has no one to look after him. Due to the reason i have to visit my father every week in another city. Now i have some question regarding my father.
> 
> 1) Kindly Suggest me, May i add my father in my EOI as a dependent or not ?
> 2) if yes, then what documents are required to show his dependency on me ?
> ...


*Hello Nasir,*

To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.

To include your widowed father in your application, you will need to prove that he is a member of your family unit.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

*Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

Briefly, you will need to demonstrate that there is *nobody *to care for your father *other than you*, and that your father does not have the *funds *or the *ability *to support himself.

Bank Statements, Proof of Address and Medical Reports are some of the documents you can include to support your application.

You can also apply for a Parent Visa after your Permanent Residence visa is granted. But the process is likely to be more complicated.

All Parent (subclasses 103, 143, 173, 804, 864 and 884) visas are subject to capping. Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.

*Ref: *Capping and Queuing

Secondary applicants applying for a permanent visa are expected to have functional English.

Functional English is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).

If the applicant cannot provide an IELTS score they may provide evidence that the applicant holds one of the following:

--an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.5 and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
--the first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
--the assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) service provider in Australia as having 'functional' English
--a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
--the completion of at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.

Hope this helps...

Other Forum Members, please provide additional feedback.

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Icriding

So far, I have these documents to prove my mother is dependent on me and stays with me.

Official Bank letter addressed to her on our home address. 

One year bank statement showing no income or transactions in her account.

She is listed on my Medical Insurance policy, but thank god I never had to use it for her.

She is widowed , my fathers death certificate is in another language , so I got that translated and ready.

I also have a couple of bank transactions where I payed our electricity bill and phone bill. I usually pay by cash.

What else can I show ?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Icriding
> 
> So far, I have these documents to prove my mother is dependent on me and stays with me.
> 
> ...


*Hello mjamal14*

Looks good. Do you have any siblings?

You may also need to demonstrate that there is nobody to care for your father other than you.

You need to show that she has lived with you for a considerable (>2 yrs) amount of time. 

I also recommend a statuary declaration from a family member.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

icriding said:


> *Hello mjamal14*
> 
> Looks good. Do you have any siblings?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Yes I do have a younger brother who is 16, I plan on including him as well.

Btw its my mother , not father.

To show she has been living with me for more than two years, shud I get a bank letter from like ages ago, when we first moved in , and then a latest bank letter ..I think that wud be okay..

I have family who are in high ranking government posts, they will be willing to write a SD for my mother ..


Also, about my younger brother.. can u list out some docs that I can get ready for him..

I have a sister, who lives in a different country, I can provide proof for that as well.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes I do have a younger brother who is 16, I plan on including him as well.
> 
> ...


Looks good. You may also need to demonstrate that your younger brother is dependent on you and not anyone else. 

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> You will never know until h/she contacts you for required docs or info.........don't waste your bux calling DIAC to know whether you are assigned CO or not.......every call is recorded in DIAC......FYI....



Thanx mate.... 

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

HI All,

I have applied for subclass 189 on november 22, 2012. CO required different papers from me by time to time and I provided all of them. Now recently I took my medical and PCC and upload it. My PCC status is "Received" But when I click on my medical it shows warning.

"Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later."

I dont know why it is showing me this message. I took my medical on July 29, 2013. Can any one tell me why I am seeing the warning.....


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Thanx mate....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



No i think you should call, is your rights to know move of your appliation in case close to week 8. I rang 2x and people there are very helpfull. Yes call can be recorded and notes under your file that you rung etc,, just change all the time question you calling for,,, and than during ask the same again. 
This way you come to know movement of your file and no hussle ab it.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Forgot to say COLOMBO, that people 1-9 June has CO. This week CO will be allocated to you for sure, as 2nd weeks of June is next


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Forgot to say COLOMBO, that people 1-9 June has CO. This week CO will be allocated to you for sure, as 2nd weeks of June is next


Dear Ivetka,

You are so helpful.
I lodged my application on 15 July.
I think In the queue now.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear Ivetka,
> 
> You are so helpful.
> I lodged my application on 15 July.
> ...


Did u pay from cc in sri lanka or by debit card?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

yes, sorry didnt mentioned colombo,,so 4 weeks mroe for you


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Got my invite today. I've started filling up the Visa application form and have some questions:

*- Regarding passport validity: form states that it's "strongly recommended to be valid for at least 6 months"*

My wife's passport has less than 6 months validity. The new passport will be available/collectable only on the 4th week of this month. Is it ok if I were to proceed submitting the form using her current passport number? Or would it be best to wait for her to collect her new passport?

*- National Identity Documents*

Does Singapore's NRIC or Employment/Dependent/Long Term Social Visit Pass count as one? (I suppose so. Just want to confirm). My wife and I are Singapore Permanent Residents.

*- Employment History*

My wife has been with her current employer for the past 10 years or so, holding different positions along the way. Do I need to list down every change in position, along with the effectivity dates? Or would it be fine if I just use her current position?

(I'm not claiming any partner skills points)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Got my invite today. I've started filling up the Visa application form and have some questions:
> 
> *- Regarding passport validity: form states that it's "strongly recommended to be valid for at least 6 months"*
> 
> ...




1. Am not sure about this.....as DIAC particularly asks for 6 months validity of PP
2. Your Singapore driver's license will do the job
3. I too did not claim partner's points......but still we uploaded all of my wife's employment history...........no need to list down changes in positions......current position is enough.......even if you upload all of her experience....that won't harm application.....
Cheers


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone please tell me why does it take such a long time for immigration to assign a CO... they are just trying to play waiting game with us and testing our patience!!!


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Can someone please tell me why does it take such a long time for immigration to assign a CO... they are just trying to play waiting game with us and testing our patience!!!


You only submitted yours Aug 5. I know of somebody who submitted on Jul 1 and has yet to get a CO as of yesterday.

If you do some reading, you'll realize that it takes about 8 weeks to get a CO.

You have about 6 more weeks of waiting to make.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,
I need your help on the following query of mine.

I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7. 

Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?

Looking forward to the response.

regards,
R0posh


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Eoi invite*

Dear All,

Need your advice, i have submitted my EOI on 24 August under 190 and State sponsorship on 30 August. I have received my State sponsorship within 5 hours of submission but nothing is moved on EOI invite part.
Any Idea on the timeline or if you can advice what are the probabilities or chances of getting it.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

abhinav12 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your advice, i have submitted my EOI on 24 August under 190 and State sponsorship on 30 August. I have received my State sponsorship within 5 hours of submission but nothing is moved on EOI invite part.
> Any Idea on the timeline or if you can advice what are the probabilities or chances of getting it.


???!!! which state? What was your code?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am not claiming any work experience points. Do I still need to provide employment details for last 10 years.. ?


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

In 190 visa we have to live in specific state only or anywhere in australia.

Also for 190 visa we have to apply seperately for state sponcership or only EOI.

Thanks

Samir


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

samir440 said:


> In 190 visa we have to live in specific state only or anywhere in australia.
> 
> Also for 190 visa we have to apply seperately for state sponcership or only EOI.
> 
> ...


You have to commit to live in the sponsoring state for the first two years of arrival.

You have to fill EOI first with the information that which state you like to get your nomination from. Then you have to apply separately to that particular state. Once the state approves you, you will automatically get an invitation to lodge an application.


----------



## amitkalra18 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi,
Can somebody plzzzzzz help 
I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI for 189 Visa. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.

1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.

2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?

3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?

4. My current address is not same as the one mentioned in my passport. I will be giving the passport details in EOI.
But I have other address proofs for my new address. Also my mother's passport has a new address. 
Shall I update the address on my passport with the new one or Is it ok to go ahead with the existing one?

5. Also the surname field in my passport is left blank and my first name + last name is mentioned in given names field on passport.
I was checking others posts where it was mentioned that it won't create any problem. Please share your views.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Just started my 10th week.....!!

Have 3 options 

# Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO... 
# Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact....... 
# Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread.... 

Please make a suggestions..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just started my 10th week.....!!
> 
> ...


Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do you have allocated to a CO. It will give you a relief and at-least after that you can enjoy you POP-Corn


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just started my 10th week.....!!
> 
> ...


Based on the timeline published on the immigration website, you should get a case officer within 8 weeks of lodgement. You should call and ask why yours is an exception.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*Help Please!*

Dear All,

Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


If you claimed your points based on the information on your ACS letter, I don't see any reason of getting it rejected. 

You are making claims and you have evidence for those claims. And the ACS letter is still valid.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> If you claimed your points based on the information on your ACS letter, I don't see any reason of getting it rejected.
> 
> You are making claims and you have evidence for those claims. And the ACS letter is still valid.


There is a new policy & I read somewhere on forum that DIAC reduced the experience & the EOI of that person was rejected as the points claimed & actual did not tally.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> There is a new policy & I read somewhere on forum that DIAC reduced the experience & the EOI of that person was rejected as the points claimed & actual did not tally.


In that case, if you claim only based on your ACS letter and the ACS letter is still valid, and the CO deducts experience, but if you are still within 60 points, you should be fine.

Did you get any instruction from DIAC that old ACS should be updated before you can file EOI with it ?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

From what I read in other threads is that DIAC adjusted for some to take into account experience reduction. But I think it was done for people who submitted after the change in rules despite having OLD ACS. Only a certain few who have commented were able to get through without any deduction. The cases/situations being:
1. Old ACS after new rules - deducted or adjusted by DIAC
2. Old ACS after new rules - got through without deduction on exp


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> In that case, if you claim only based on your ACS letter and the ACS letter is still valid, and the CO deducts experience, but if you are still within 60 points, you should be fine.
> 
> Did you get any instruction from DIAC that old ACS should be updated before you can file EOI with it ?


the points claimed should be equal to actual points, i think thats the policy. If the actual points change then even if I have 60 points I'll be rejected. I think there is still some confusion regarding the changes & some COs are follwoing the new rule & some are not. Is there any guideline from DIAC?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> the points claimed should be equal to actual points, i think thats the policy. If the actual points change then even if I have 60 points I'll be rejected. I think there is still some confusion regarding the changes & some COs are follwoing the new rule & some are not. Is there any guideline from DIAC?


How do you justify it ?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> the points claimed should be equal to actual points, i think thats the policy. If the actual points change then even if I have 60 points I'll be rejected. I think there is still some confusion regarding the changes & some COs are follwoing the new rule & some are not. Is there any guideline from DIAC?


There is no specific guidelines from DIAC. But ACS is deducting 2 years now a days.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

jre05 said:


> How do you justify it ?


Everybody can claim more points than actual & that would not be the ideal scenario. So DIAC rejects such applications. 
I've been reading people's experience on this issue & have seen mixed cases where CO deducted points & where CO did not deduct points.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Everybody can claim more points than actual & that would not be the ideal scenario. So DIAC rejects such applications.
> I've been reading people's experience on this issue & have seen mixed cases where CO deducted points & where CO did not deduct points.


Yes even I am skeptical about that "If CO reduces point from 65 to 60 on work experience reduction grounds, and thus even if we qualify for eligibility with 60 points, there is possibility of rejection". But I am not confident. Because so many people got visa recently without any deduction from DIAC. (Those who have had old ACS and also from electronics background but working as software engineer).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Simple99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is expecting grants.... 

This is one of best thread in this forum. i followed that and thought it is better to shared with you guys...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1476.html


Good Luck.....


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Yes even I am skeptical about that "If CO reduces point from 65 to 60 on work experience reduction grounds, and thus even if we qualify for eligibility with 60 points, there is possibility of rejection". But I am not confident. Because so many people got visa recently without any deduction from DIAC. (Those who have had old ACS and also from electronics background but working as software engineer).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Dear all 

Kinndly make me clear about this.

I have studied outside Australia. 
Only have 4 and 11 months of work experience. 

My degree is a bachelor of information that mean ict major category

Working as a systems analyst

I have an old acs

Will they still deduct work experience from me

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Hope we will receive the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Hope we will receive the golden e-mail during this new week.
> 
> ...


cheers. Hope that we receive the golden mail in this week.


----------



## fourthird (Sep 11, 2013)

Is receiving invitations just based on the points? For example, if applicant is already resident of Australia (on a working visa), does it affect the invitation process?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

fourthird said:


> Is receiving invitations just based on the points? For example, if applicant is already resident of Australia (on a working visa), does it affect the invitation process?


nope. its based on points.
the invitation process has been clearly explained on the DAIC site.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

fourthird said:


> Is receiving invitations just based on the points? For example, if applicant is already resident of Australia (on a working visa), does it affect the invitation process?


Invitation is based on occupation, points and visa date of effect. It does not take account other factors.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Invitation is based on occupation, points and visa date of effect. It does not take account other factors.


Dear all

Anybody got news..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Dear all
> 
> Anybody got news.....
> 
> ...


I was thinking you got the grant. But you will get it within this week for sure.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Can 190 Visa fees for NSW be paid by a credit card?

Thanks.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Congrats  Under what category was your visa, 190?


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*VIC SS for BA*

Dear All,

Did anybody got VIC SS for BA recently?


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*HOW to Pay Visa Fee*

Hi everyone,
i have to lodge my visa application. i hired no agent. now i have to pay the visa fee around 7000 AU$.I have no Credit card . i have a silk bank Debit card only. is there anyway i could deposit my fee through debit card. any suggestion will b appreciated


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

saghirq said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have to lodge my visa application. i hired no agent. now i have to pay the visa fee around 7000 AU$.I have no Credit card . i have a silk bank Debit card only. is there anyway i could deposit my fee through debit card. any suggestion will b appreciated


As long as you are able to make payments online with the card, it should not be a problem. Sometimes cards issued by banks are not "international" that means, you can not make purchases in any other currency except for which it is issued. Check with your bank if it is an international debit card.


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

CO Allocated.....VIC SS


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

dear friends,

got invite the day before yesterday and planning to lodge the visa application within 10/15 days.

hope everything goes on the right track.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear friends,
> 
> got invite the day before yesterday and planning to lodge the visa application within 10/15 days.
> 
> ...


It's better to lodge early.

DIBP is closed from 23-12 to 13-01.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> May I knw the reason , is it due Christmas?


Yes, it is for the Christmas and New year holidays. Even ACS is closed during this period.


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Yes, it is for the Christmas and New year holidays. Even ACS is closed during this period.


 Currently I live in australia on 457. I have received the invitation to submit 189 application. Later Upon grant of PR is it required to exit and enter the country ?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> Currently I live in australia on 457. I have received the invitation to submit 189 application. Later Upon grant of PR is it required to exit and enter the country ?


There is no such requirement with 189 visa.


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> There is no such requirement with 189 visa.



Am I supposed to provide the Usual residence address(while submitting the 189 application) as the Australian address ? I am here only since february 2013 .


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> Am I supposed to provide the Usual residence address(while submitting the 189 application) as the Australian address ? I am here only since february 2013 .


Usual residence address means where you are currently living. If you come to Australia for a short trip, Australian address is not your residential address, but if you are planning to live here for a few months or or so, then yes, Australia is your usual residence.

In your case, Australian address would be your usual residence address.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

are we have to give financial details like bank accounts for apply 189 if so how much do we have to show ?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

ccham said:


> are we have to give financial details like bank accounts for apply 189 if so how much do we have to show ?


There is no financial requirement to apply for 189. 

You can research what you need at the following link:

SkillSelect


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Usual residence address means where you are currently living. If you come to Australia for a short trip, Australian address is not your residential address, but if you are planning to live here for a few months or or so, then yes, Australia is your usual residence.
> 
> In your case, Australian address would be your usual residence address.


Am I required to submit Police Clearance Certificate for character requirements along with while submitting the 189 appplication ? Or is this after the submisiion of application ?
I have been living in India prior.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> Am I required to submit Police Clearance Certificate for character requirements along with while submitting the 189 appplication ? Or is this after the submisiion of application ?
> I have been living in India prior.


You need police clearance for all countries you have lived for one year or more over last ten years. It has be submitted before your application is approved.


----------



## schong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmmm am I missing something? I see ppl are filling in Form 80 and other forms... I've completed all 17 pages of details in SkillSelect and about to make payment.

Am not seeing any form per se? Will this come later?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

schong said:


> Hmmm am I missing something? I see ppl are filling in Form 80 and other forms... I've completed all 17 pages of details in SkillSelect and about to make payment.
> 
> Am not seeing any form per se? Will this come later?


Just complete this and pay fee.
Then logout from account.
On next login to site you will see evisa page which show document to be attach. Go to skill select login. There on right side you will see option select continue to my saved appliction. Log in with you trn and password


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> You need police clearance for all countries you have lived for one year or more over last ten years. It has be submitted before your application is approved.



I have been to UK for a couple of times in the last 10 years. I have not included that in the ACS. Will that create a problem if I don't add in the list of countries resided, in the application submission??.. or f i include it while submitting the application what all kinds of documents and clearances will i need to provide? Will that cause a problem because its not included in assessment and its been added in the visa application ?..
bit worried


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> I have been to UK for a couple of times in the last 10 years. I have not included that in the ACS. Will that create a problem if I don't add in the list of countries resided, in the application submission??.. or f i include it while submitting the application what all kinds of documents and clearances will i need to provide? Will that cause a problem because its not included in assessment and its been added in the visa application ?..
> bit worried


ACS doesn't need your travel history. ACS only assesses your qualification and work experience. 

You are required to disclose all travel history in your lifetime while lodging your visa. You also need to get police clearances for all the countries you visited over the last ten years if the cumulative visits are 12 months or more. 

If you visited UK twice, and total time spent in UK is 12 months or more, you need to bring police clearance from UK.


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> ACS doesn't need your travel history. ACS only assesses your qualification and work experience.
> 
> You are required to disclose all travel history in your lifetime while lodging your visa. You also need to get police clearances for all the countries you visited over the last ten years if the cumulative visits are 12 months or more.
> 
> If you visited UK twice, and total time spent in UK is 12 months or more, you need to bring police clearance from UK.


Does it work out through the British Consulate in Australia ??


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> Does it work out through the British Consulate in Australia ??


I am not sure. You can Google it. It should not be too difficult.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Colombo said:


> Hello World!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
> I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!
> ...


Hi Colombo,

Me, Ram, Riki & few others are there with you, who has applied in July and with Team - 8 as you.

So dont worry.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## tt12345 (Oct 22, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> I am not sure. You can Google it. It should not be too difficult.


while on 457,if 189 is granted, how does it override the 457 and gets activated ?.. Does it need an exit and entry ??


----------



## kiwigirl123 (Oct 16, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> while on 457,if 189 is granted, how does it override the 457 and gets activated ?.. Does it need an exit and entry ??


I don't think you will need an exit and entry. When you get the grant, your grant letter will indicate what you need to do to activate the visa.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

tt12345 said:


> Am I required to submit Police Clearance Certificate for character requirements along with while submitting the 189 appplication ? Or is this after the submisiion of application ?
> I have been living in India prior.


It is recommended to submit PCC before CO allocation to receive faster grant. Front loading documents reduce processing time, and PCC is mandatory for all countries you have lived 12 months or more in last 10 years.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Spot on*



felix2020 said:


> It is recommended to submit PCC before CO allocation to receive faster grant. Front loading documents reduce processing time, and PCC is mandatory for all countries you have lived 12 months or more in last 10 years.



G'day felix2020,

How ya going?

Spot on mate.:target:

Apparently I read that there is this guy who actually got a Visa Grant with an expired PCC ie his PCC was not the latest PCC at the time when the Case Officer issued a visa.

Fairdinkum eh? A bit too much I think....:nono:

Yeah but coming to the point I concur that its better to frontload all the reqd docs way in adv to avoid delays.layball:

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> G'day felix2020,
> 
> How ya going?
> 
> ...


You are correct. Your case officer will have multiple cases to work on at the same time. Most of the time they are overloaded and exhausted. He doesn't have the time, energy and motivation to interact with the candidate. If you front load everything and you meet the minimum requirement, you will be granted your visa quickly.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


Well, there is no notification from skill select about this yet.

How many days are you trying ?


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> Well, there is no notification from skill select about this yet. How many days are you trying ?


Since 21 st oct.. Really very frustrating..


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> Since 21 st oct.. Really very frustrating..


Is there anyone who lodged a visa application since 21st October?​


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> Since 21 st oct.. Really very frustrating..


I was looking at the database and there are 2 people lodged on 21st October.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Is there anyone who lodged a visa application since 21st October?​



Not yet mate… I’ve been killing time :embarassed:


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


I have seen this issue before. I will share my experience:
1. Do you try to copy paste any character. Try to type it one by one. Some weird / strange character may be the issue.

2. Fill all detail exactly the same with EoI. If you if it differently (like password number), the application will behave funny sometimes.

3. Try different browser (that you have tried before) and also clean all the cookies and history. There is possibility that your old log-in is saved in the cookies within browser and causes the error.

From the official website:


> eVisa lets information be copied from a document such as Microsoft Word and pasted into the free text fields of the online form.
> 
> When copying data you must remove all formatting such as bullet points, numbering, accents etc from your document into the free text fields. Only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes ‘–’ and underscores '_'. If unrecognised characters or specific formats are detected in your application you may be prevented from lodging your application, viewing the PDF version of the application form or you may receive the following error message:
> 
> ...


If you have done all of them, wait a few days. If after 1-2 weeks the issue is still there, send email to [email protected].

Wish it helps.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

oraclrock said:


> I have seen this issue before. I will share my experience: 1. Do you try to copy paste any character. Try to type it one by one. Some weird / strange character may be the issue. 2. Fill all detail exactly the same with EoI. If you if it differently (like password number), the application will behave funny sometimes. 3. Try different browser (that you have tried before) and also clean all the cookies and history. There is possibility that your old log-in is saved in the cookies within browser and causes the error. From the official website: If you have done all of them, wait a few days. If after 1-2 weeks the issue is still there, send email to [email protected]. Wish it helps.


thanx for the reply Orclerock.. But i have not copy pasted anything and no special characters are in my application.. I have also cleaned all the cookies and tried different browsers and even different machines.. But cant get away with this error.. Please help me God..


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> thanx for the reply Orclerock.. But i have not copy pasted anything and no special characters are in my application.. I have also cleaned all the cookies and tried different browsers and even different machines.. But cant get away with this error.. Please help me God..


There is no reported issue using the e-visa system. You may use "skill select support" to contact the department or you may call them directly.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> There is no reported issue using the e-visa system. You may use "skill select support" to contact the department or you may call them directly.


thanks for replying... Do you know the skillselect direct contact phone number?
Thnx


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> thanks for replying... Do you know the skillselect direct contact phone number?
> Thnx



I couldn't find a direct number for skill select. However, you can call DIBP directly at 1300 364 613 and they will forward your call to the specific department. 

You can also submit an online inquiry using the following form regarding the problem you are having:

Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> I couldn't find a direct number for skill select. However, you can call DIBP directly at 1300 364 613 and they will forward your call to the specific department. You can also submit an online inquiry using the following form regarding the problem you are having: Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


thanks felix
I will call them tommorrow. However i have filled the form in the link mentioned by you 5 days ago but there is no reply.. Anyways thanks


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> thanks felix
> I will call them tommorrow. However i have filled the form in the link mentioned by you 5 days ago but there is no reply.. Anyways thanks


By the way, where are you located ? They may have some issues in the local server of the region you are in.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> By the way, where are you located ? They may have some issues in the local server of the region you are in.


ismlicated inMelbourne.. Me and my friend got the invitation on same day for 189 visa.. He was able to lodge his application with no issues.. So idont think there is any problem regarding local server.. Its something wrong with my application.. V unfortunate though..


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> ismlicated inMelbourne.. Me and my friend got the invitation on same day for 189 visa.. He was able to lodge his application with no issues.. So idont think there is any problem regarding local server.. Its something wrong with my application.. V unfortunate though..


Can you try and use your friend's computer to lodge your application?


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello Schong
I got my CO allocated. I vebeen requested to submit my COCaand medicals.. Nothing about form 80...i do hae the same question...Am I/ Are we supposed to submit it??
please let me know..
thanks


schong said:


> Hmmm am I missing something? I see ppl are filling in Form 80 and other forms... I've completed all 17 pages of details in SkillSelect and about to make payment.
> 
> Am not seeing any form per se? Will this come later?


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Felix..
DO the CO ask for documents as she proceeds or Just list down what all not submitted?? I do not get a clear picture of how things work!! Im not sure after I submit COC and Medicals, will be asked for more.. Appreciate your tieme to clarify these doubts


felix2020 said:


> Form 80 is not mandatory. If you are not asked for it, don't worry about it.
> 
> can you create a signature with your timeline ?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

JoshLedger said:


> Thanks Felix..
> DO the CO ask for documents as she proceeds or Just list down what all not submitted?? I do not get a clear picture of how things work!! Im not sure after I submit COC and Medicals, will be asked for more.. Appreciate your tieme to clarify these doubts


CO usually ask for all documents in one shot. He doesn't have the time and motivation to contact the candidate back and forth for documents. 

I am sure he will not be asking you for any more document. You will have your grant when PCC is received by the department.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> Can you try and use your friend's computer to lodge your application?


i did that already but still no success


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> i did that already but still no success


Your case is exceptional. I am sure everyone else is lodging from your region without any problem.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Your case is exceptional. I am sure everyone else is lodging from your region without any problem.




G’day felix2020,


How ya going?


Just a quikie in here mate.


I’ve been trying to answer questions one by one on the 17 pages by logging in using the TRN.


Question 6 states 


Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
Yes No


And when I click NEXT, the system direct takes me to Question number 8.


Just want to to know if there is any glitch in the system and am I missing out on a critical question Question 7.


Request u to plz answer my query. U r a good Samaritan.:hail:


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> Your case is exceptional. I am sure everyone else is lodging from your region without any problem.




Dear felix2020,

I request u to plz answer my query.

I'm planning to submit my subclass 189 visa by paying the fees of $ 3520 tomorrow.

Was just wondering if paying the visa fee amounts to the term referred as "Visa Lodging"? If I pay the fees tmrw can I change my timeline for "Visa Lodge" as 28th October 2013?

Also I want to do PCC and medicals at the earliest and submit the same. Is there any chance that I mite get the visa on or before 20th December ie Christmas and New Year Break ie if I pay the visa fees (lodge) by tmrw ?

Plz lemme know how I shud go abt doing the PCC and medicals plz. Thank you so much felix2020.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> G’day felix2020,
> 
> 
> How ya going?
> ...


Well, I forgot. However, before you pay the fees, it will show answers for all the questions, then you can verify whether you missed something or not.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020,
> 
> I request u to plz answer my query.
> 
> ...



Yes, after you pay the fees, you will have a valid application submitted and it is called "visa lodging." Then you should get an acknowledgement from DIBP that they have received a valid application with your receipt. Acknowledgement may or may not come at the same time when you lodge. Don't stress about it. Some people get acknowledgement after 2/3 business days. 

I recommend you to apply for PCC tomorrow because it may take some time depending on where you live. You should also complete medical within 2/3 weeks. This way you can have a "decision ready" application. Also, complete and upload form 80 with your application within 2 weeks of lodgement.


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

*U r a gem*



felix2020 said:


> Yes, after you pay the fees, you will have a valid application submitted and it is called "visa lodging." Then you should get an acknowledgement from DIBP that they have received a valid application with your receipt. Acknowledgement may or may not come at the same time when you lodge. Don't stress about it. Some people get acknowledgement after 2/3 business days.
> 
> I recommend you to apply for PCC tomorrow because it may take some time depending on where you live. You should also complete medical within 2/3 weeks. This way you can have a "decision ready" application. Also, complete and upload form 80 with your application within 2 weeks of lodgement.




Dear felix2020,


U r a gem.


Cannot thank u enuff.


Wud do exactly the same.


If at all I do get to Oz, I wudnt mind enrolling in a "Migration study course/topic" in a uni.


Exaptforum is a wonderful place to share ideas with like-minded people from all over.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> Your case is exceptional. I am sure everyone else is lodging from your region without any problem.


hi felix
I came to know yesterday that when i select "yes" for "are there migrating family members included in this application" on pg 6 and then fill the details and select "next" at pg 7 , only then i get that error message. But when i select "no" for the above question on pg 6 and select " next " , then i dont get any error message and my application goes to pg 8 and i can continue my application. But i want to add my wife and son in the application. So i cannot skip that step. Can u pls help.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> hi felix
> I came to know yesterday that when i select "yes" for "are there migrating family members included in this application" on pg 6 and then fill the details and select "next" at pg 7 , only then i get that error message. But when i select "no" for the above question on pg 6 and select " next " , then i dont get any error message and my application goes to pg 8 and i can continue my application. But i want to add my wife and son in the application. So i cannot skip that step. Can u pls help.


You must have selected on your EOI that there will be no family member included in the application. You cannot override anything whatever you submitted on your EOI. So you must apply as a single or you can call them to find out whether they can do something about it.

This is not a legal advice, only my opinion.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

goodguy2 said:


> G’day felix2020,
> 
> 
> How ya going?
> ...


It looks like that page 7 is for migrating family members. If your family is not migrating with you and you selected "no", page 7 will not be displayed for you. You will move from page 6 to page 8 if you are the only one migrating.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

felix2020 said:


> You must have selected on your EOI that there will be no family member included in the application. You cannot override anything whatever you submitted on your EOI. So you must apply as a single or you can call them to find out whether they can do something about it. This is not a legal advice, only my opinion.


no. I applied my EOI mentioning that i ll add two family members. I have checked it in my EoI report.


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> no. I applied my EOI mentioning that i ll add two family members. I have checked it in my EoI report.


Then it must be an error or system glitch from the DIBP side. They are the only ones who can fix it for you .


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> no. I applied my EOI mentioning that i ll add two family members. I have checked it in my EoI report.


Try to wait for a week. I heard this similar issue before and the main reason of the issue is different and is handled case by case. You can't call the technical engineer straight away before every department have their own communication method. You should send email if you think that the system has issue. But make sure that you already tried all the method before you raise the issue.

You invitation is last for 60 days. Be calm. I believe 1-2 weeks is reasonable time to wait.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

oraclrock said:


> Try to wait for a week. I heard this similar issue before and the main reason of the issue is different and is handled case by case. You can't call the technical engineer straight away before every department have their own communication method. You should send email if you think that the system has issue. But make sure that you already tried all the method before you raise the issue. You invitation is last for 60 days. Be calm. I believe 1-2 weeks is reasonable time to wait.


i have contacted the DIAC just now and they have adviced me to to wait for few days and if still the problem exist i should carry on by lodging my application without adding family members and them add them while uploading the documents. Thanks for you regular concern. I will wait and come back to u once i get any solution. Thnx once again


----------



## goodguy2 (Oct 11, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> It looks like that page 7 is for migrating family members. If your family is not migrating with you and you selected "no", page 7 will not be displayed for you. You will move from page 6 to page 8 if you are the only one migrating.





Thanks felix2020,

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> i have contacted the DIAC just now and they have adviced me to to wait for few days and if still the problem exist i should carry on by lodging my application without adding family members and them add them while uploading the documents. Thanks for you regular concern. I will wait and come back to u once i get any solution. Thnx once again


Has it solved?


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

kuljit_in14 said:


> i have contacted the DIAC just now and they have adviced me to to wait for few days and if still the problem exist i should carry on by lodging my application without adding family members and them add them while uploading the documents. Thanks for you regular concern. I will wait and come back to u once i get any solution. Thnx once again


You cannot add family members once the application is submitted. You need to fill a separate form 1022. Form 1022 is used to notify department in change of circumstances. You have to make it clear with the DIBP before lodging an application.


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi friends
Pls update anything such as CO allocation, grant , etc. i also got invitation for 189 for 261313 on 21st oct and lodged app on 30th oct. Medicals on 6 nov. Wish everyone lots of luck.


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

*Question related to Work Experience*

Dear All,

My question is related to filling the online application for the SS visa application. Related to the Experience part i have following questions:

Q1 ) I have total 13 years of Software Development experience, is it possible i can submit all this 13 years of experience to DIAC? Pls. note that i have submitted only last 10 years experience to ACS, and it has stated in my ACS result letter as "your experience after july 2008 is considered to .............".

Q 2) When entering the employment details, their is a checkbox at the end of each employment details *"Is this employment related to the nominated position"?* Can you please let me know what this means?

Thanks in advnce to all.

Regards, 
~NMiller


----------



## kuljit_in14 (Jan 16, 2012)

oraclrock said:


> Has it solved?


yes it is solved and i have lodged my application


----------



## felix2020 (Jul 23, 2013)

nmiller said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My question is related to filling the online application for the SS visa application. Related to the Experience part i have following questions:
> 
> ...


1. DIBP only considers employments in the last 10 years. You can claim full 13 years, but you will be awarded maximum points based on last 10 years.

2. If you are claiming points for that experience, you have to mark "yes". If not claiming points, then "no"


----------



## nmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

felix2020 said:


> 1. DIBP only considers employments in the last 10 years. You can claim full 13 years, but you will be awarded maximum points based on last 10 years.
> 
> 2. If you are claiming points for that experience, you have to mark "yes". If not claiming points, then "no"


Thanks felix2020,
Actually i would love to claim point for all the work experience, but what is the criteria inview of the DIAC for claiming points? Isn't it linked with the responses from ACS in my assessment report? or i can attach additional experiences from year 2000 - 2003 (which i didn't provided to ACS, as i didn't have the required format of experience letters for ACS).

Your response on this will be highly appriciated !!


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello All,
I have done my Medicals and the clinic say that they ll send the reports to DIBP online and nothing will be handed over to us. In that case, what are we supposed to uplaod in the online visa form
Please clarify
Thank you
Josh


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


Happy to see helping hands here.. sure i have saved ur email to my inbox to contact you once i reach aus,


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning to move to Melbourne on 1st week of Febuary (mostly 3rd Feb). I am from Pune, 7 Years’ experience in IT and will be searching for job under IT Business Analyst. I am a Bachelor and would be moving alone. I don`t have friends or relative in Melbourne, so would be searching accommodation by my own.
Any Expats from India having similar plans to move to Melbourne around Jan last or Feb start and would like to Tag along with me to relocate. Can form a group of 2-4 people, Which will be supportive in new Environment. Can look for accommodation and others arrangements together. 
If anyone interested, please respond here in this forum or can PM me. So that we can take the discussion ahead. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-melbourne-jab-feb-2014-a.html#post2331346


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-melbourne-jab-feb-2014-a.html#post2331346


Hi,
I am planning to move to Melbourne on 1st week of Febuary (mostly 3rd Feb). I am from Pune, 7 Years’ experience in IT and will be searching for job under IT Business Analyst. I am a Bachelor and would be moving alone. I don`t have friends or relative in Melbourne, so would be searching accommodation by my own.

Any Expats from India having similar plans to move to Melbourne around Jan last or Feb start and would like to Tag along with me to relocate. Can form a group of 2-4 people, Which will be supportive in new Environment. Can look for accommodation and others arrangements together. 

If anyone interested, please respond here in this forum or can PM me. So that we can take the discussion ahead.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nmiller said:


> Thanks felix2020,
> Actually i would love to claim point for all the work experience, but what is the criteria inview of the DIAC for claiming points? Isn't it linked with the responses from ACS in my assessment report? or i can attach additional experiences from year 2000 - 2003 (which i didn't provided to ACS, as i didn't have the required format of experience letters for ACS).
> 
> Your response on this will be highly appriciated !!


hello friend,

yes, the experience mentioned in ACS's skills outcome letter is directly linked with the experience assessed by DIAC/Case officer. In ACS's skills assessment letter itself, they clearly mention that after (july, 2005, for instance), your work experience is considered equate to software developer, (ANZSCO 261312, for instance). 

As a result, this candidate can't claim points for all your work experience. he will get points only for experience after July, 2005 in this case. If he still wants to enter his previous experience, he can do so, but, marking those previous experience as not relevant". This is to ensure that he is not wrongly claiming the points for. What they exactly mention in your skills assessment letter?

Sathiya


----------



## variable (Apr 11, 2013)

I submitted my application for the 189 visa today! Should I start uploading documents now or once I am contacted by a case officer? Will the medical examination be required, as in should I get to it now, or wait until I am let know either way by the case officer?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

variable said:


> I submitted my application for the 189 visa today! Should I start uploading documents now or once I am contacted by a case officer? Will the medical examination be required, as in should I get to it now, or wait until I am let know either way by the case officer?


Dear variable,
- you should start uploading your required documents.
- if you want faster grant, you should complete your medicals before CO ask .


----------



## variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Can any doctor in Australia complete the checkup? The site has a list of doctors outside Australia only.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

variable said:


> Can any doctor in Australia complete the checkup? The site has a list of doctors outside Australia only.


You could do your e-medicals with Medibank Health in Australia.
https://www.medibankhealth.com.au/immigration-visa-medicals_content.asp


----------



## Thepan (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi I got my invite today for 189, EOI submitted on 12th July 2013, and now I am trying to submit my application, but I dont find anywhere to upload my documents. We can only upload the documents after submit my application with the payment ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

thepan said:


> hi i got my invite today for 189, eoi submitted on 12th july 2013, and now i am trying to submit my application, but i dont find anywhere to upload my documents. We can only upload the documents after submit my application with the payment ?


-yess :d:d


----------



## variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Thepan said:


> Hi I got my invite today for 189, EOI submitted on 12th July 2013, and now I am trying to submit my application, but I dont find anywhere to upload my documents. We can only upload the documents after submit my application with the payment ?


Yes after payment you can submit docs


----------



## Thepan (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the quick response.


----------



## variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there anything else I need to provide other than:
Health Report
Passport
IELTS Results
Skilled Assessment


Thanks again for the help, you guys are the best!
-Eric


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hi All*

Hello friends

Count me in for this thread...Got invite today for 189...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear friends,
> 
> got invite the day before yesterday and planning to lodge the visa application within 10/15 days.
> 
> ...


Hi sathiya...
Good to see you here too 

Can you please list various documents which i have to upload while lodging for visa like form16 , appointment letter etc. Also, do i have scan attested copies for uploading or just have to scan original and upload them directly(without attesting)..?
I heard someone saying that SD which i have submitted along with CDR also needs to be uploaded. Is it true as i dont have that because i have submitted original with my CDR...

Please answer these queries.... Other seniors are also welcome for suggestions.

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## JoshLedger (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT 


GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT 
GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT 

Thank you all for your support
All the best for your applications
Josh


----------



## Oz_KS (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification.

In feb 2014 i will be completing 32 and will be 33, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 33 years in Feb 2014?


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

I'm bit anxious now. I've got my CO allocated on 09/10/2013 from Team 33 Brisbane with CO initials ES. He asked for medicals & PCC for me and my family. Everything was uploaded by me on 31/10/2013. Its now 19/11/2013 but I havn't heard anything from my CO yet.

Pls suggest should I call the CO now or should I just mail him.


Regards
Sandy


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I received my invite yesterday with 60 points. Planning to go ahead with Visa application soon. But am in need of few clarification.
> 
> In feb 2014 i will be completing 32 and will be 33, in that case will my case officer reduce my points from 60 to 55? Also my wife cannot undergo Medicals now as she is pregnant. Please let me know how to take this up and what is chance that i will be given a grant even after crossing 33 years in Feb 2014?


Your age is calculated as at the time of Invitation. So no problem with you turning 33 in Feb 2014.


----------



## OZHope (Jul 25, 2013)

Congratulations 



JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> ...


----------



## movingWA (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi friends,

I would like to know that whether currently skills assessments is taking more time?. As i have put it for processing since 8th Aug, 2013 and still have not got any positive revert. also my agent is been telling me that this days they are taking more time & i shall get my revert by mid of dec, 2013.

Has anyone been experiencing the same. Please let me know.


----------



## Hailanhoano (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi all

I would like to clarify whether there are any chances to get approval for 189 if i received an invitation for 190 (Adelaide). It is mentioned that my EOI is blocked at the moment. 

I am applying for 2339 'other professional engineering' with 65 points (under189). At first, i was purposely apply for 189 due to job opportunities and 190 was a back up plan (just a stick option). I also thought it would take a couple of months to get the approval from SA. However, i was shocked when SA came back to me after a week and i am put into a dilemma now. 

Should i wait until the invitation expired and apply again? Or am i eligible for 189 consideration after 190 expiry date?

Best Regards


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Just wondering how long it takes to get a CO allocated. I have uploaded all documentation including work experience albeit I have not claimed points for the same. I also front loaded the medicals/PCC etc, and the DIBP confirmed they have received my medical results about 6 weeks ago. 

My biggest concern is that the DIBP will be closed from December 21 for about three weeks. I would hate if I were caught in the web of being unable to get the visa processed due to holidays.


Timeline:
Vetassess applied: 28 June 2013. VetAssess +ve 20th September 2013. EOI Submitted : 8th October (NSW). Invite Received: 25th October. Visa Lodged: 28th October CO: Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Just wondering how long it takes to get a CO allocated. I have uploaded all documentation including work experience albeit I have not claimed points for the same. I also front loaded the medicals/PCC etc, and the DIBP confirmed they have received my medical results about 6 weeks ago.
> 
> My biggest concern is that the DIBP will be closed from December 21 for about three weeks. I would hate if I were caught in the web of being unable to get the visa processed due to holidays.
> 
> ...



should be within 5 weeks from the date of lodgment.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> should be within 5 weeks from the date of lodgment.


How do I know when a case officer is Allotted? DIBP said I would not receive any notification.....


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> How do I know when a case officer is Allotted? DIBP said I would not receive any notification.....


On allocation, majority of the applicants do receive email from CaseOfficer detailing out his identity (Name&Team) and contact information... but in any case, you can call DIBPs support after 5 weeks and they should be able to provide you the details..


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear seniors,, 

I have few doubts regarding employment evidencee,, 

1. I am claiming 15 points, 8 years overseas experience. For my first job ie from 2001 to mid 2006 i only have detailed employment letter as in the DIAC(immigration). I dont hav tax documents or bsnk statements to prove, cause my pay is by cash. 

Please advisd me what other documrnts which i can produce??


Thsnks in advsnce


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Dear seniors,,
> 
> I have few doubts regarding employment evidencee,,
> 
> ...


As you claimed points, you do need to provide those docs along with Reference Letter ... However, a detailed Salary Statement showing all the breakdowns throughout the entire period and an appropriate explanations why those docs can't be provided may just work.


----------



## Sharmaabhi (May 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Please guide me about the mode of payment for visa fees from India.

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## Hailanhoano (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, would anyone help to clarify my concerns?



Hailanhoano said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to clarify whether there are any chances to get approval for 189 if i received an invitation for 190 (Adelaide). It is mentioned that my EOI is blocked at the moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great news

People getting grant within a month for 189 for 2613 with 60 points. Still great message is that, he has old ACS I think. Because his EOI date is of course May 2013   And I remember, he was the one who awaited patiently for long time and he got invite exactly one month back 21st October and today, 22nd Nov, he got grant  :israel: :yo:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...class-189-60-points-waiting-invitation-6.html


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

could anyone please tell me how to do medicals or guide me to the location where i can find information for doing medicals *after lodging* 189 visa?

I read in some forum that normally a link will appear after lodging the visa. I lodged my visa on 21 Nov with my wife as Secondary applicant. but I couldn't see any links to arrange for my medicals and same for my wife. 

Also I dont have any option to upload documents for my wife. Only thing I could see is both of our names, option to upload documents only for primary applicant.

Thanks in advance 

regards

sathish


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Great news
> 
> People getting grant within a month for 189 for 2613 with 60 points. Still great message is that, he has old ACS I think. Because his EOI date is of course May 2013   And I remember, he was the one who awaited patiently for long time and he got invite exactly one month back 21st October and today, 22nd Nov, he got grant  :israel: :yo:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...class-189-60-points-waiting-invitation-6.html


 Its me svshinde83


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

svshinde83 said:


> Its me svshinde83


hi

Did provide form 80? what were the additional forms you provided? Did you frontnload those?


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

samkalu said:


> hi
> 
> Did provide form 80? what were the additional forms you provided? Did you frontnload those?


frontloaded i dnt know if CO needed them or not.. just in case if he needs it saves time..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> frontloaded i dnt know if CO needed them or not.. just in case if he needs it saves time..


Shinde, you applied through any agents? What's the secret of getting grant in one month  Only in your case it happened  Quite happy :yo:hoto:

By the way anytime you were contacted by CO?

Where did you do your Medicals? Pune? or Mumbai


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Friends, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).

Should it be the mother tongue or language of study ?

-Pk


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

PkBlr said:


> Friends, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).
> 
> Should it be the mother tongue or language of study ?
> 
> -Pk


I put Sinhalese as the main language, since my secondary language is English


----------



## svshinde83 (Mar 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Shinde, you applied through any agents?
> 
> What's the secret of getting grant in one month  Only in your case it happened
> Quite happy :yo:hoto:
> ...


*Apex Visas Pune*


*yeah.. i never expected it to happen so early either.. i thought 28.10.2013 to 20.12.2013 would be the time to wait for CO as per current VISA processing speed.. i think the they processed as they had kept my application pending due to high number of candidates queuing up so they may have decided to clear the list asap whose case is strong and had applied in the previous financial year .. my EOI was 30.05.2013.. Also i think it may be due to Christmas holidays and they would want to finish work and take a long vacation.. there could be n number of reasons. my agent said Jennifer my CO is quiet fast and i was the only one in their office who got VISA within 24 days.. My strong profile early uploading of all the required docs too may have helped. Frankly i seriously dont know.. *


* Medicals in Pune Ruby Hall*


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

svshinde83 said:


> *Apex Visas Pune*
> 
> 
> *yeah.. i never expected it to happen so early either.. i thought 28.10.2013 to 20.12.2013 would be the time to wait for CO as per current VISA processing speed.. i think the they processed as they had kept my application pending due to high number of candidates queuing up so they may have decided to clear the list asap whose case is strong and had applied in the previous financial year .. my EOI was 30.05.2013.. Also i think it may be due to Christmas holidays and they would want to finish work and take a long vacation.. there could be n number of reasons. my agent said Jennifer my CO is quiet fast and i was the only one in their office who got VISA within 24 days.. My strong profile early uploading of all the required docs too may have helped. Frankly i seriously dont know.. *
> ...



Great Shinde, you are sweet :yo:


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi All, 
I have few questions about form 80
1) If you are of Arabic descent - What does this mean? I was born in Qatar (arabic country), but was never a citizen of that country. My parents are Indian (mulsims) and I have held Indian nationality from start. 

2) How did you gain this citizenship? (Birth, descent, naturalization etc) - I was born in Qatar but have held Indian citizenship always. So answer would be descent?

3) What is to be submitted as natioanl identity documents?


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

OK i am new to this group . I submiited MY EOI on 22/11/2013 . i Have 60 points for visa 189 and 65 for 190 . I clicked on any state for for visa 190 .
Since the cut off for ICT BA is 65 ..is there any chance for me ? since the seats are limited . DO you think there would be a new SOL in 2014 -2015 for ICT BA ? 

Also, Since i have done my masters in business - Enterprise resource planning . can i get assessed for Database administrater or system adminsitrator for software and aplications programmer to apply for state sponseship 

I am very confused and lost . please guide me


----------



## akthare (Oct 10, 2013)

HI,

Please let me know if any one got invitation on 2nd dec round under 261111.ICT business Analyst. Just wanted to know visa date of effect has reached for 65 pointers.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sam2304 said:


> Hi All,
> I have few questions about form 80
> 1) If you are of Arabic descent - What does this mean? I was born in Qatar (arabic country), but was never a citizen of that country. My parents are Indian (mulsims) and I have held Indian nationality from start.
> 
> ...



1. You should answer "No" , Arabic Descent means if you are Arab by race ..
2. Its 'Descent', as your parents are Indian nationals.
3. May be National Identity Card\Passport, whatever applicable to India.


----------



## Giri0808 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi everybody....
received invitation from NSW and lodged my application on 12th Sep 2013 and so far not received any communication from DIAC.

pls can anybody help me with this.


----------



## Giri0808 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry ....

lodged my applcn on 12th Oct 2013 to NSW with all my docs and PCC on 30th OCT...so far no CO allotted at all.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

*Visa Granted*

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## Omer Butt (Nov 28, 2013)

hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.

I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too . 

I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.


----------



## jogiyogi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Today is black day for me.

My visa application have been refused with the following reasons.

"I have considered all the information in your application and the information contained within your response to the invitation to comment on adverse findings by the Department Officer towards false and misleading information within your employment letter. You have not provided any further documentary evidence to support your employment claims.
Given the above information I am satisfied that you have provided false and misleading information. As I am not satisfied your application meets the requirements of 189.215 I refuse to grant your visa."

I was working in 2004 with my fist employer. An investigation officer from immigration department visited there and a person who does not know me provided wrong information that there was no such person and such post in 2004 in that company. To prove my employment I had provided the attendance register as the evidence of my employment which my CO had suggested to provide. Now she has refused my application due to above reasons.

Earlier I had claimed 60 points now I am come down 55 points due to age constraint. Here I have following queries

1. Am I elegible to review this visa application by any other department?
2. based on above result in near future, am eligible to lodge the EOI and visa application again?
3. If I don't claim points and exclude first employment in my future visa application, then will it impact my next visa application?

Please suggest what should I do now in this situation?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh.. sad to hear that..!!


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

2013 said:


> Oh.. sad to hear that..!!



how did you get your invite so quick ... Also i have compelted my masters of business - enterprise resource planning . do you think i am eligible for 263111 ?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> how did you get your invite so quick ... Also i have compelted my masters of business - enterprise resource planning . do you think i am eligible for 263111 ?


I would suggest you to check for skill set/exp required for 263111.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is black day for me.
> 
> ...


 Did you not provide payslips or tax documents? 

If you have right to appeal it will say so on the refusal letter. It will go to MRT if so which can take a very long time and it costs. 

As you are accused of providing false information you will now have a ban from Australia unless it us overturned by MRT.


----------



## syfjhz22 (Nov 20, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is black day for me.
> 
> ...


I personally would strongly suggest to appeal to MRT given your circumstance, if you DID NOT provide false information and your employment is true and real.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

Dear All,

Please help me understand what do I need to provide proof of my employment. My job details:

1. I started work in 2002 as contractor, after my post graduation in computers, till 2004 but I am not counting that experience now due to change in ACS policy.
2. From 2004 onwards I worked for a very reputed company but I dont have Form 16 or ITR for year 2004 -2005. For rest of the years I've the Form 16. But I've joining letter along with proper service certificate detailing my dates & last drawn salary.
3. I'm claiming experience from 2004 onwards for points calculation. 

My question is:
Can DIBP accept service certificate along with Form 16s for all years except for missing form 16 for 1 year? 

Chetan

I applied for visa (190) on 5th Nov & waiting for CO allocation as of now; any updates on CO allocation? I think the current wait period is 7 weeks? Has anyone been allocated CO in 5 weeks recently?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me understand what do I need to provide proof of my employment. My job details:
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

DIBP may accept service certificates along with Form 16s for all years except for missing form 16 for 1 year but, to be on safe side, try to get a salary certificate from the company for the period you didn't have form 16 and this certificate must be on the company's letterhead. Moreover, attach the PDF files of Employee provident fund statements as well to make your case stronger. using your online PF account, you can download these files. the bottom line is that the more documents you submit, the stronger your case will be. 

I got my case officer allocated on 15th day following the lodgement of visa application under 189 visa. So, time frame for allocation of case officer varies based on various factors such as your occupation, micro and macro economic factors, availability of case officers, work load, holidays falling in between etc. So, the waiting period for case officer allocation actually differs from one case to other.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> DIBP may accept service certificates along with Form 16s for all years except for missing form 16 for 1 year but, to be on safe side, try to get a salary certificate from the company for the period you didn't have form 16 and this certificate must be on the company's letterhead. Moreover, attach the PDF files of Employee provident fund statements as well to make your case stronger. using your online PF account, you can download these files. the bottom line is that the more documents you submit, the stronger your case will be.
> 
> ...



Thanks Sathiya,

I'm claiming 10 points towards experience outside Australia so I think only last 5 years outside AU would matter. I've two years in AU so I need to prove experience for roughly total of 7 years, ie. from 2006 onward. I've Form 16 from 2006 onward so I hope to meet the documentation requirements. 
getting PF statements is a good idea. Let me check on it. 

BTW, I got medicals done without HAP ID & doctor was able to locate our details on emedical system. I'm trying to complete all documentation & other requirements before CO is allocated.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any excel file being shared among 189/190 Invitation holders? If so kindly share the link


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Is there any excel file being shared among 189/190 Invitation holders? If so kindly share the link


here it is
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=54


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Beautiful spreadsheet, adding my data there!


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Can somebody provide me the document check-list for 190 filing?


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

When exactly do COs notify you there's a possibility your visa may be rejected? Is it when everything's done, or before they ask for PCC and meds?


----------



## ashleigh7 (Nov 13, 2013)

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is black day for me.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. It seems like this is all a big misunderstanding, and that's extremely unfair for you to take responsibility for this person's mistakes. If I were you, I'd have an appeal. How exactly did this person 'prove' that you didn't work there, and that the post didn't exist? 

I truly hope it all works out for you. The world really is an unfair place :hug:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

Dear All,

Any update on time to allocate CO? It has been 8 weeks for me. I filed 190 application. Anybody allocated CO in last week or so?


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Need help on filling form 80. From what level should i start in educational qualification.
I have had 3 schools changed....n appeared class 10 from 3rd school where i was from class 4.


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Sam2304 said:


> Need help on filling form 80. From what level should i start in educational qualification.
> I have had 3 schools changed....n appeared class 10 from 3rd school where i was from class 4.


Degrees are more than enough... (Under-grad and Grad)


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All, 

I would like to get advice from seniors.

My situation, i am holding invite to apply for 190 visa under WA state. I need to claim 8+years experience in order to achieve 60 points also has declared on EOI.

In my first experience i only have detailed reference letter, relieving letter, salary certificate and few pay slips. But my worry is i dont have bank statements, tax letters or pf statements.

Seniors pls advise me whether the above is enough for overseas experience evidence?? 

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> ...


hi there, the above documents are fine enough, however, i trust, if you approach the banks where you held salary accounts with, they should be able to give you bank statements for this period. Moreover, Employee provident fund statements can be obtained by creating an online account and i am sure, you can get these PF statements and upload during visa application. In addition, you may also get recommendation letter from any of your immediate managers which will add more value to your documentation.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Do not worry! Your evidence would suffice!



sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Do not worry! Your evidence would suffice!
> Thank you Mithu,,,
> 
> I got my pay in cash also no pf deduction in that.
> ...


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, the above documents are fine enough, however, i trust, if you approach the banks where you held salary accounts with, they should be able to give you bank statements for this period. Moreover, Employee provident fund statements can be obtained by creating an online account and i am sure, you can get these PF statements and upload during visa application. In addition, you may also get recommendation letter from any of your immediate managers which will add more value to your documentation.


I have a similar question:

Got invitation for 190, now need to submit docs. I've old ACS letter so in EOI, I reduced my years of experience on my own by 2 years ( I'm an MCA). 
Points Claimed: 10 for offshore & 5 for Australia experience. I worked in AU for 2 years.

Now, how many years of experience do I need to prove? 5 (offshore) + 2( Australia) ?
or 5+2 + 2 for ACS reduced? I started work in 2002. I've following docs:

1. Experience letter for all jobs from 2002.
2. Form 16 only from 2005 on-wards.
3. Detailed letter with job duties ( on letter head).

Are these sufficient? I can not get PF statements or salary slips from 2002 to 2004.

Please let me know, just feeling worried.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> I have a similar question:
> 
> Got invitation for 190, now need to submit docs. I've old ACS letter so in EOI, I reduced my years of experience on my own by 2 years ( I'm an MCA).
> Points Claimed: 10 for offshore & 5 for Australia experience. I worked in AU for 2 years.
> ...


there is no need to submit any documents in connection with unclaimed work experience. The documents that you mentioned here are fine enough. But, i don't know why you can't get PF statements which is very easy to receive. 

You need to create an account in epfo.org through your PAN card's no. Then you should be able to download all PF statements in pdf form if you know your pf account numbers for all organizations. Give it a short 

Moreover, why don't you get a salary certificate from all companies on their companies' letterheads? This will strengthen your documentation.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> there is no need to submit any documents in connection with unclaimed work experience. The documents that you mentioned here are fine enough. But, i don't know why you can't get PF statements which is very easy to receive.
> 
> You need to create an account in epfo.org through your PAN card's no. Then you should be able to download all PF statements in pdf form if you know your pf account numbers for all organizations. Give it a short
> 
> Moreover, why don't you get a salary certificate from all companies on their companies' letterheads? This will strengthen your documentation.


Thanks for your reply. I'll try to get PF statements for the period. Just wanted to understand, given the points claimed, how many years I need to prove including for ACS deducted years?

I was on contract from 2002 to 2004 so did not get PF. I can try to get Bank statements of cheques deposited but don't I need to prove 2002-2004. I'm not in India, otherwise lot of things would have been easier.
seven years go back till 2007 so considering if I need to prove additional 2 years, which is till 2005, to meet ACS requirements, I think I'm covered  I've certificates ( from 2004) with following covered:
1. Joining date
2. Leaving date
3. Last salary
4. Reason for leaving organization

Separate letters, which I used for ACS as well. (from 2002)
1. Joining date
2. Leaving date
3. Job duties 

I got my medicals, PCC done in advance, just waiting for CO from last 9 weeks. 

Thanks all, for replies.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'll try to get PF statements for the period. Just wanted to understand, given the points claimed, how many years I need to prove including for ACS deducted years?
> 
> I was on contract from 2002 to 2004 so did not get PF. I can try to get Bank statements of cheques deposited but don't I need to prove 2002-2004. I'm not in India, otherwise lot of things would have been easier.
> seven years go back till 2007 so considering if I need to prove additional 2 years, which is till 2005, to meet ACS requirements, I think I'm covered  I've certificates ( from 2004) with following covered:
> ...


understand one thing that no need to submit any documents for experience that was deducted by ACS. DIBP, or case officer checks only whether your claims has been met or not. So, you don't meed to upload any documents for your first 2 years experience.

the documents such as relieving letter, experience letter, recommendation letter, letter of job description (roles and responsibilities), performance appraisal letter, appreciation letter, salary increment letter, training letter, salary certificate, income tax, form 16, bank statements, pay slips are the ideal list of documents and this varies from one applicant to another. You need to submit as many documents as possible to convince the case officer regarding your claims.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> understand one thing that no need to submit any documents for experience that was deducted by ACS. DIBP, or case officer checks only whether your claims has been met or not. So, you don't meed to upload any documents for your first 2 years experience.
> 
> the documents such as relieving letter, experience letter, recommendation letter, letter of job description (roles and responsibilities), performance appraisal letter, appreciation letter, salary increment letter, training letter, salary certificate, income tax, form 16, bank statements, pay slips are the ideal list of documents and this varies from one applicant to another. You need to submit as many documents as possible to convince the case officer regarding your claims.


Things moved after my last post. Got a CO allocated & is asking for spouse English skill proof. I'm trying to get a certificate from her college. Just one question, if CO is asking for this document, does it mean that rest of the docs were accepted? All medicals were clear? I suppose this is the last step in the process?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Things moved after my last post. Got a CO allocated & is asking for spouse English skill proof. I'm trying to get a certificate from her college. Just one question, if CO is asking for this document, does it mean that rest of the docs were accepted? All medicals were clear? I suppose this is the last step in the process?


this doesn't mean that case officer accepted all other documents. CO might or might not have gone through your documents, so it is impossible to tell this status. This may or may not be the final step, but, i am sure you are one step close to visa grant.

Medical clearance can be seen by yourself. if organize your medical examination lik is replaced by "no medical examination is needed for this applicant as per the information shred with DIBP" means, your medicals are cleared.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> this doesn't mean that case officer accepted all other documents. CO might or might not have gone through your documents, so it is impossible to tell this status. This may or may not be the final step, but, i am sure you are one step close to visa grant.
> 
> Medical clearance can be seen by yourself. if organize your medical examination lik is replaced by "no medical examination is needed for this applicant as per the information shred with DIBP" means, your medicals are cleared.


Thanks Sathiya. Hope it goes through easily. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Things moved after my last post. Got a CO allocated & is asking for spouse English skill proof. I'm trying to get a certificate from her college. Just one question, if CO is asking for this document, does it mean that rest of the docs were accepted? All medicals were clear? I suppose this is the last step in the process?


Hey dude,

Glad that you got your CO and you are one more step closer to grant!

Which university issued your spouse's certificate? I am little curious to know, because my wife's cert got the 'Medium of instruction - English'. Do I still need to get this english skill proof?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have just Recieved my Assessment letter and have been given 14 yrs Experince,based on my previous 2 company letters and my Ships Engineer Certificate
Am about to file for my EOI with 65 points.Have a couple of Queries when and If I receive my Invite,
1) planning to apply online for my Visa via the link in Skill Select.My question is related to Work Experince ,Do I have to upload the same documents submitted during 
My Assessment or do I have to submit additional documents such as payslips .


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Have just Recieved my Assessment letter and have been given 14 yrs Experince,based on my previous 2 company letters and my Ships Engineer Certificate
> Am about to file for my EOI with 65 points.Have a couple of Queries when and If I receive my Invite,
> 1) planning to apply online for my Visa via the link in Skill Select.My question is related to Work Experince ,Do I have to upload the same documents submitted during
> My Assessment or do I have to submit additional documents such as payslips .


you need to submit additional documents as well at the time of visa application to prove your claims in order to convince the case officer. This list includes pay slips, salary certificate, bank statements, income tax statements, form 16, salary increment letter, appreciation letters, letter of job responsibilities, experience letter, appointment letter, offer letter, relieving letter, recommendation letter etc. Go through other threads such as "2013 189 and 190 applicants" to get to know what other documents are needed.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> you need to submit additional documents as well at the time of visa application to prove your claims in order to convince the case officer. This list includes pay slips, salary certificate, bank statements, income tax statements, form 16, salary increment letter, appreciation letters, letter of job responsibilities, experience letter, appointment letter, offer letter, relieving letter, recommendation letter etc. Go through other threads such as "2013 189 and 190 applicants" to get to know what other documents are needed.


Ok Thanks a lot...Guess they all will have to be Certified copies or will original colour scans be good enough.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Glad that you got your CO and you are one more step closer to grant!
> 
> Which university issued your spouse's certificate? I am little curious to know, because my wife's cert got the 'Medium of instruction - English'. Do I still need to get this english skill proof?


Apologies for late reply. 
There are two important points :
1. Medium of instruction
2. Full time course 

If both the points are covered for your wife, then I think should be okay.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*living offshore after receiving 190 visa*

Hello guys!

I have a question. Senior members please advise..

If a person received 190 visa, than entered Australia within 1 year to activate it but than flew away to another contry for 2-3 years offshore job contract ..Will something happened to his PR? Will it effect his future prospects of getting citizenship? Could government cancel his PR or do something else as this person does not live in Australia and does not use hisright for PR??

I have heard that PR only give 5 years opportunity for entering country. After that you should get citizenship or apply for some additional visa to be able to enter country. Does some one knows how difficult it is to to get this additional visa.

Please advise!!

Thanks in advance.

Anastasia


----------



## Zoh (Jan 26, 2014)

*Guidance on visa application and documents*

Hi seniors

Need help on documents to support my 189 application. I have received the invitation and have time till 28th March to apply. Do let me know if I am missing anything from below:

I have few questions:
a)	Will my wife’s school documents suffice for proof of functional English?
b)	My age changes in March to 40 – will this impact my point at application becoming less?
c)	All my documents are certifies by a Sri Lankan notary but my wife is Indian. Do her documents need to be certified by a Indian Notary? Our marriage certificate is from India. Is it ok for it to be certified by a Sri Lankan Notary?
d)	My wife’s name is her maiden name in the birth certificate but passport has her married name. Do I need to submit a name change form?
e)	My wife has been residing with me in Sri Lanka for the last 11 years but occasionally, 2-4 weeks in a year she travels to India. Will this become an issue?
f)	Is it OK to do PCC and medicals in Sri Lanka even though my wife is Indian?

I am a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
1.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
2.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides
3.	EILTS results sheet - front page only
4.	CPA skills assessment letter – Both pages
5.	CPA experience assessment letter – Both pages
6.	MBA certificate, transcript and syllabus (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian MBA equivalent)
7.	CIMA membership certificate, results sheets and letters from institute of good standing order (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian Degree equivalent)
8.	Current employer ABC Ltd’s detailed service letter and October 2013 payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
9.	Previous employer XYZ Ltd’s detailed service letter and the last payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
10.	Previous to previous employer DEF Ltd’s detailed service letter, employment letter and payslip (Only 3 months recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
11.	Previous to Previous previous employer PQR Lts’s summary service letter (Not recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)

My Wife is an Indian. I am not claiming any points for spouse. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
12.	Indian Passport - first page only
13.	Indian Birth Certificate - both sides
14.	Indian Marriage certificate 
15.	School 10th standard exam records to prove functional English

My son 7years old is a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
16.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
17.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides

In addition to above will be submitting photographs and medicals for all three of us plus PCC for me and wife.

Do let me know if I have missed out anything.

Appreciate you help very much

Thanks
Huz


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear all, 

Two days before i have submitted 190 visa 17 part application and paid fees.

In that application, i have missed to input secondary school for me and secondary school, higher secondary school and degree details for my wife. In that part for my part i put my diploma details and for my wife i put master degree details.

Seniors pls suggest me whether do i need i submit change of circumstances form for it?

Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

Did anyone do their PCC prior to getting invite and was asked by passport officer to submit proof that states pcc is required?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sam2304 said:


> Did anyone do their PCC prior to getting invite and was asked by passport officer to submit proof that states pcc is required?


I got PCC from chennai before invite. No, passport officer did not ask for any proof, however, in the application, u need to mention for which country you need PCC for.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> I got PCC from chennai before invite. No, passport officer did not ask for any proof, however, in the application, u need to mention for which country you need PCC for.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


I did mention the country. He passed the application for my husband but put mine on hold asking for document or proof that states pcc is needed


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.
> 
> ...


Hi Subhadip,

Is there an availability now? My friend is coming to Melb in a couple of weeks. He will join an office in Collins Street.

Thanks
Bharat


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi All,

People who r in Australia and need to call back to India for free from your mobile phone, subscribe to providers who give unlimited calls to 13 numbers like Boost Mobile, ALDI etc..

You can then call one of the following 13 access numbers to make a free international call

1300 136 491
1300 657 534
1300 765 723
1300 516 329

When prompted to dial the number u wish to call use

0011 + <country code> + <number>

I use it to make calls to India, Singapore and US for both landline and mobiles


----------



## bharatjain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi All,

If u need an economical way to call Australian landlines(there are other countries as well where calling landline and mobile is free) from anywhere including India - most consultants have landline, create a 10 Euro(Rs 850) account on voipzoom.com. You can then make unlimited calls to any Australian landline excluding special numbers starting 13 etc till u have credit(even few cents) in your account. the site has an app from which u can make calls.

There could be other such VOIP providers as well.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Seniors, 
I need some clarifications here. I submitted my EOI stating that my wife and kid will be accompanying me. And I got invitation on Feb 10. However, now we are contemplating having my wife and kid as non-accompanying dependents. Is this possible? Or does this nullify my invitation?
_Shel, espresso, your inputs are much welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Seniors, 
I need some clarifications here. I submitted my EOI stating that my wife and kid will be accompanying me. And I got invitation on Feb 10. However, now we are contemplating having my wife and kid as non-accompanying dependents. Is this possible? Or does this nullify my invitation?
_Shel, espresso, your inputs are much welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## praDe (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have been invited to lodge my visa application in SkillSelect for 190. 

Is there a possibility to save the application while entering data and uploading documents? 

or do I have to lodge the full application at one go? 

Can somebody tell me the full procedure of submitting the application? What I need to do? 

I'm bit confused with the skillselect account and immiaccount which I need to create. 

Pls advice.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what is the content writn on pcc??
If both the partners have pcc from different states n different passport seva kendra(psk) does it make any diffrnce in visa application??
Also i have read that proof of visa invitation is also required at passport sewa kendra(psk) for pcc, have anyone gone fr pcc before after eoi and bfore geting invited???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## samir440 (Jul 31, 2013)

*status of health examination for 189 visa*

Dear Memebrs

For my 189 PR aus visa, only health examination was pending. one week before we had completed n uploaded our medical. Today below status shows online in my immigration account. can anybody tell me what it means and how far we grant for our visa. Our all other documents have been already conformed by CO. 

STATUS :- " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

thanks

regards, samir


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

samir440 said:


> Dear Memebrs
> 
> For my 189 PR aus visa, only health examination was pending. one week before we had completed n uploaded our medical. Today below status shows online in my immigration account. can anybody tell me what it means and how far we grant for our visa. Our all other documents have been already conformed by CO.
> 
> ...


Hi, mate,

That is a standard message after your medical exam results have been uploaded by the panel doctor.

Would you like to tell us when you lodged your 189 visa application?

Regards

TS


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is it the date when visa fees is submitted considered as visa lodgemnt date???
If yes, i think best way is to fill the form and submit the fees on the vry nxt day and upload all the documnts later on before CO is assigned to save grant time??
Am i correct??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## TimeSpace (Jan 21, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Is it the date when visa fees is submitted considered as visa lodgemnt date???
> If yes, i think best way is to fill the form and submit the fees on the vry nxt day and upload all the documnts later on before CO is assigned to save grant time??
> Am i correct??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Yes, once you paid the fee, your application is considered as lodged.

Even you didn't upload a single file later, you would be assigned to a CO after a certain time and your co would contact and urge you to upload files.


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi seniors,

I have a few questions pertaining to 190 visa processing. Can you please help on priority:

1. I have lodged the visa today and paid the fee. Can I go for medicals and pcc immediately before CO is assigned? If yes do I need my HAP id for this? Where do I get it from?

2. In how many days can I expect to have the CO assigned from date of lodgement?

3. I have lived in India, UK, US and australia for more than 1 year each(in past 10 years) and currently in australia from last 1 year on 457. Do I need to get a PCC for all the 4 countries? I am an indian citizen.

4. What else can I do to fast track my application? 

Any help on each/any of the points would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## praDe (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in the process of filling the eVisa application. 

My wife has a professional qualification in Human Resource and that was a 2 year part time program. 

I wondering whether I can claim functional English for the above.

I have a friend who claimed functional English for the MBA program which is a 2 year part time program. So I'm wondering whether I can do the same. 

Also, if my wife is to do IELTS, does it have to be before I lodge my eVisa application? 

Highly appreciate your help on this


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is there anyone who have used evidence of functional english fr his/her spouse??
My wife is B.Com MBA. Evidence should be taken for Bcom or Mba??
Is there any list of universities recognized by dibp in this regard??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm still new to this forum and the intention of skilled migration to OZ, but I have spent a reasonable amount of time gathering information and now have identified that 189 or 190 visa is the one I'd like to go with which suits my case the best. So I started compiling my CDR and wanting to get an EA assessment. However my dilemma at the moment is I don't want my current company know I intend to leave for OZ before I am finally granted the visa, but from what I've gathered, not only the CDR requires an employer letter stating the status of my current employment, but also at the visa application stage the CO could also possibly ring up the HR of my company for verification. So is what I'm thinking the scenario that generally happens? Is there a way to avoid my employer acknowledging my potential resignation until my EA assessment, visa, etc all sorted?


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

ysh2025 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still new to this forum and the intention of skilled migration to OZ, but I have spent a reasonable amount of time gathering information and now have identified that 189 or 190 visa is the one I'd like to go with which suits my case the best. So I started compiling my CDR and wanting to get an EA assessment. However my dilemma at the moment is I don't want my current company know I intend to leave for OZ before I am finally granted the visa, but from what I've gathered, not only the CDR requires an employer letter stating the status of my current employment, but also at the visa application stage the CO could also possibly ring up the HR of my company for verification. So is what I'm thinking the scenario that generally happens? Is there a way to avoid my employer acknowledging my potential resignation until my EA assessment, visa, etc all sorted?


You are right. You will need employment letter from your company as well your CO might ring up your HR.


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

ysh2025 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still new to this forum and the intention of skilled migration to OZ, but I have spent a reasonable amount of time gathering information and now have identified that 189 or 190 visa is the one I'd like to go with which suits my case the best. So I started compiling my CDR and wanting to get an EA assessment. However my dilemma at the moment is I don't want my current company know I intend to leave for OZ before I am finally granted the visa, but from what I've gathered, not only the CDR requires an employer letter stating the status of my current employment, but also at the visa application stage the CO could also possibly ring up the HR of my company for verification. So is what I'm thinking the scenario that generally happens? Is there a way to avoid my employer acknowledging my potential resignation until my EA assessment, visa, etc all sorted?


You can print ur emp reference on stamp paper and get it notorized. You can get ur manager or anyone superior to u, to endorse/sign it. It is not mandatory to get these on company letter head. If ur already in australia u can get a stats dec done.

Yes CO will call ur reference or HR.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I received invitation today. 
I cannot lodge, since my wife passport expired. She applied for a new one, but we are on hold till then.
Can anyone tell me how to do medicals in between?

Thank you


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received invitation today.
> I cannot lodge, since my wife passport expired. She applied for a new one, but we are on hold till then.
> ...


To my understanding, you would require passport as Photo ID for medical too.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, you are right, I tried Organize My Health, and it requires passport as well. I need to wait for it then


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

I got invite for 190 visa today and trying to understand the visa process. Can some documents be uploaded later or it all should be uploaded at once? I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Cooldude1308 (Nov 5, 2013)

UTS said:


> I got invite for 190 visa today and trying to understand the visa process. Can some documents be uploaded later or it all should be uploaded at once? I really appreciate your help!


It can be uploaded later too


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

I just submitted my visa application and paid fee. 

1. Where to upload documents? I can't find it in immi-account. 

2. I got my passport renewed, I added the new passport info where EOI had old passport info. I hope it won't be a problem. If I upload Passport change form with both passports copies. Can anyone please comment on this?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


That is what everybody does. ACS won't send you a hard copy of your assessment... for EOI you put the ref number fron your ACS result letter and for the visa application you will need to attach that letter


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


But lets be clear, you are talking about the results letter which states the number of years that are considered to be relevant and not just the invoice right ?
You need to know how many years were assessed in order to calculate the number of points you can claim... and that info is only in the results letter not the receipt/invoice


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of filling the eVisa application.
> 
> ...


U can ask her university/college for medium of instryction letter which should state that medium of instruction for her study program was English with her roll no n registeration details


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Can anybody let me know when does 3 month grant time starts for 190 either when application lodged or when CO assigned or when last document provided to CO?


----------



## tingting (Mar 25, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum.

Please help me regarding my work experience. Recently I got assessment result from ACS like below:

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths)
Position: Network Engineer


My work experiences are like:

Network Engineer (08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths))
ITIL Process Analyst (04/12- 04/13- 1 yr
Network and System Administrator ( 05/13-current – 11 mnths)

Please let me know what will me my experience considered for VISA Points by DIAC as ACS is reducing 2 yrs from total experience.

I am very confused…… Please help


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

hey guys i am in a bit of a confused state now. your advice and guidance would be hugely appreciated .

My Temperory residency(485) expired on 23rd march 2014 . for which i applied for a course and recieved a grant of bridging visa for a student visa.

To my good luck i received an invitation to apply for 189 on the 23rd as well.

NOw my qustion is:

1. can i apply for the 189 whilst i am on a bridging visa ?

2. once if i lodge my application for 189 do i get a grant of bridging visa C ? If so, what happens to my intital bridging visa A ? do i have to withdraw that ?


----------



## santhossh (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Friends ,

I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.

I have claimed 60 points in total for 261311.


My work experience started from 2004 and ACS has evaluated it to be valid from 2006 onwards . i.e, they deducted my two years of experience.

If I claim my overall overseas experience outside Aus from 2004 , then I am getting 7 years and 10 months in total.

If I claim from 2006 as mentioned by ACS , I am getting 5 years and 10 months in total.

However , when Lodging the Visa Application , I mentioned experience from 2004 and marked it as relevant experience. However , many friends are suggesting I should mark relevant experience only from 2006.

However , in both the case my Points score doesnt get changed as I claim only 10 Points for Overseas Experience (greater than 5 years and less than 8 years category)

Does it harm in anyway ? will the Case Officer be concerned with what I have marked as relevant from 2004 in application ?

Please advice.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC. 

I was reviewing the visa submitted form and seems like I made a mistake for answering one question and need advice.

I have total 9+ year of experience, whereas last(Latest) 5 year in Qatar and rest in India and each experience is relevant to my skill. ACS also have assessed as skilled employment for all company.

There was a question “Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”

As an answer I selected “Yes” and then selected “5 years or above overseas experience”

I thought overseas means outside India so I mentioned but now I think for Australia overseas means Any country outside Australia and as per that I should have selected “8 years or above overseas experience” otherwise I will not get 5 points as I am claiming 15 points for experience.

As per my knowledge if I made a mistake I should fill-up form 1022 and submit with rest documents


Did I make mistake or what I filled is correct ?
If mistake then what should I do?

Please advice or anyone have same experience.

Maq


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.
> 
> ...


I also have almost same problem but in my case point drop 15 to 10. I am bit worried now.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have got my answer. I have fill Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) and upload with rest of the docuemnts. Hope this will work for you too.

Maq


----------



## Shafaat123 (Jul 9, 2013)

*CO assigement for 189 (Pakistan)*

Hi,

I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan.

I received 189 PR visa invite and have lodged the application on 5-Aug-13. I have also uploaded all the key evidences on the immigration website. 

GSM Team 13 contacted me 28-Aug-13 and asked for Form 80, Form 1221 and CV. I have replied with the needful on 24-Sep-13. hey had few queries which i have addressed already.

After that there is a long silence. the Case officer is not yet submitted. 

Now i am getting anxious and want to know what else can be done to get the CO assignment expedited. It's been 8 months since i lodged the visa.

IELTS (7): 12-Jan-13|Telecom Engineer 263311: 11-Jun-13|189 EOI Submitted: 12-Jun-13|189 invite: 1-Jul-13|189 Lodged: 5-Aug-13|Form 80 to GSM Team 13: 24-Sep-13| CO awaited


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

hsizan said:


> Can anybody let me know when does 3 month grant time starts for 190 either when application lodged or when CO assigned or when last document provided to CO?


Its from the date of visa lodgement..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.
> 
> ...


I think you should follow ACS's assessment, your CO will also follow the same..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC.
> 
> ...


I think you should claim 8 years if ACS has given in their assessment report. you can change that by submitting form 1023


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Shafaat123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a telecom engineer from Pakistan.
> 
> ...


To kill your curiosity, why don't you call up DIBP and find out. I think your case must be at a security check stage (which can take even 12 - 18 months) but there is no harm in calling them up and finding out status of your application.

You have been really patient, I have seen guys who have lodged their visa a few days back and they are curious to know when will CO be allocated to their case and then visa grant..ound:


----------



## Shafaat123 (Jul 9, 2013)

chiku2006 said:


> To kill your curiosity, why don't you call up DIBP and find out. I think your case must be at a security check stage (which can take even 12 - 18 months) but there is no harm in calling them up and finding out status of your application.
> 
> You have been really patient, I have seen guys who have lodged their visa a few days back and they are curious to know when will CO be allocated to their case and then visa grant..ound:


Thanks sir, can u please share the contact number with international code pls


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Shafaat123 said:


> Thanks sir, can u please share the contact number with international code pls


Please search it on xpat.. it has been quoted numerous times... I dont have the number otherwise I would gave shared it with you..


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

+61-1300364613 or
+61131881


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Shafaat123 said:


> Thanks sir, can u please share the contact number with international code pls


+61-1300364613 or
+61 131 881


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*Employment details*

Hi,

I am applying for 190 visa. I have 7 years of experience in my nominated occupation but could not claim points for lack of proper proof. While applying for NSW State nomination, I have sent my resume with complete job description.

In form 80, employment details are required. So, do I need to fill it up or it is required only when we claim points.

In case I leave this blank, will it contradict with the resume that I sent to NSW.

Pls help.

Thanks and regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Shafaat123 (Jul 9, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa. I have 7 years of experience in my nominated occupation but could not claim points for lack of proper proof. While applying for NSW State nomination, I have sent my resume with complete job description.
> 
> ...


Whatever you do, keep all the information consistent. No contradiction anywhere. Try to produce the evidence from previous jobs.


----------



## nsri (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi...
My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Did he pay and lodge the visa? If Yes, all documents can be uploaded later, until CO.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

hello every one
i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
thanx
_________


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one
> i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
> thanx
> _________


I am not quite sure which form you're talking about, but I believe it is Form 80?

Well, you can download Foxit Reader, install it, which let you open a PDF File (Form 80) in editable format and you can type in all informations and save it. Then take the print out of 17th/18th page whichever needs to be signed manually, sign it, scan it as PDF.

Then use any online PDF mergers/dividers and separate 16 pages in your typed original PDF and then club this with the signed PDF. I did the same and it was all accepted. Many people did the same.

All the best.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

nsri said:


> Hi...
> My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
> Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...


Yes, it can be as long as you have all documents ready.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

hey guys..

i just wanna know after your visa is granted, how long do you have to enter Australia?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

rahulk.4 said:


> I got invitation to 189 visa on 23rd March and now i m planning to apply same next week. I would like to know the payment options to pay visa fees. Can i pay thru my freind credit card as i do not have such big limit?


yes, you can let ask your friend.. or you can also use some money cards which you get in the bank and top up and use that. lot of people are using that as well


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hey guys..
> 
> i just wanna know after your visa is granted, how long do you have to enter Australia?


One year from PCC or Medical to activate the visa


----------



## Waitin2Exhale (Sep 1, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> One year from PCC or Medical to activate the visa


thanx for the info. what is PCC again?


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

This - Application for Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Please add me:

aspiring_singh------261313 (189 & 190)-------60 -----------March 28, 2014


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Does any one know if Form 80 needs to be submitted for my spouse migrating as dependent?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

pjs said:


> Does any one know if Form 80 needs to be submitted for my spouse migrating as dependent?


Hi buddy

Form 80 for spouse has been requested by CO in most of the cases. So, no harm in frontloading the same.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Future Aussiz...

Are there any applicants who are presently in Saudi Arabia ? I am right now in Saudi, running behind PCC of Saudi, May be we can help each other.... Anyone let me know.

Cheerz
Kumar


----------



## HMalhotra (Jan 16, 2014)

hey guys.. didn't know bout this group running in parallel with the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5673.html group.. m in the same boat as many of you out here.. wish each one of you all the very best with the grant..! Cheers..!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

askumar said:


> Hey Future Aussiz...
> 
> Are there any applicants who are presently in Saudi Arabia ? I am right now in Saudi, running behind PCC of Saudi, May be we can help each other.... Anyone let me know.
> 
> ...


You may want to contact as1984 in the forum. He lives in KSA and done with all papers. 

Good luck


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Santhosh.15 said:


> You may want to contact as1984 in the forum. He lives in KSA and done with all papers.
> 
> Good luck



Hello Santhosh,

Thank you so much.


Dear as1984, please let me know your email address if you are active in this forum now.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?

Regards


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Even I am waiting for CO allocation - Details in my signature. Fingers Crossed -

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

askumar said:


> Hello Santhosh,
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


Hey kumar, 

Very much active but just lurking these days....tired of waiting :juggle:

You can ask me here whatever you need to know about KSA PCC..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Hey kumar,
> 
> Very much active but just lurking these days....tired of waiting :juggle:
> 
> You can ask me here whatever you need to know about KSA PCC..


Welcome back buddy !!


----------



## cloudram (Mar 4, 2013)

*Best option now*

Hi, 

I have been invited for 189 Visa. 


I have applied for re-issue of the passport yesterday in Bangalore PSK. I could not go tatkal as my case not eligible. So waiting for the new passport. Since, its normal application, not sure how many days it will the take the passport to reach my hand.

Also, I have compiled the required Visa docs, travel card and fill-in the online visa application also now.

However, I am in a dilemma between going ahead for visa application now with the current passport or wait for the new passport to come and then submit the Visa application. My deadline to apply for visa is 27 June 2014. 



If I submit Visa application now, Will I able to proceed to Medicals for myself and for my wife, or will the doctor ask for spouse name endorsement in the passport ?

also, Is it advisable that , my wife applies for her PCC? Or Does she also require my name in her passport to get PCC? 

I have marriage certificate.

I know the only blocker is my PCC , as I dont have the spouse name in my current passport, for that reason i went for re-issue of the passport.



Please share the experiences and suggest what to do now.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Welcome back buddy !!


Mate something needs to be done with this waiting game.... More than a month to go for July


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hey kumar,
> 
> Very much active but just lurking these days....tired of waiting :juggle:
> 
> You can ask me here whatever you need to know about KSA PCC..



Hello AS1984,

Very happy to see your reply. if you can please give me your contact number brother, i can give you a call.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Mate something needs to be done with this waiting game.... More than a month to go for July


Did you notice 3 190 grants today in the forum itself. Keep spirits high, Worst case by July you shall recieve golden mail.

Any signs of CO ??? Both of us are in 09th week.

Cheers....Enjoy weekend!


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Did you notice 3 190 grants today in the forum itself. Keep spirits high, Worst case by July you shall recieve golden mail.
> 
> Any signs of CO ??? Both of us are in 09th week.
> 
> Cheers....Enjoy weekend!


Ya man..I just read through the previous posts..looks like the focus is more on those candidates whose IED is before end of this year....

No traces of CO here  
Wish both of us get direct grants soon !!!!


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

askumar said:


> Hello AS1984,
> 
> Very happy to see your reply. if you can please give me your contact number brother, i can give you a call.
> 
> ...


Kumar,

I would be more than glad to answer your queries with the best of my knowledge here itself so that even others can benefit from the information. ...

That's the soul purpose of this wonderful forum..hope you understand. ..

Having said that if its very specific/personal feel free to PM me....

Cheers !!!!!


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

I need some urgent information to apply for my 190 visa (261313 - Victoria). I have total 7 years of IT experience; however, ACS has deducted 6 years from my experience (because of non-IT educational background). So, I am left with only one year of relevant experience.

Now, while filing for visa through online form (skillselect), it asks if I have any overseas employment experience on page 13. If I say Yes, it immediately prompts me for the no. of years of experience (three options in the drop down prompt: 3+ years, 5+ years and 8+ years). As I have only 1 year of relevent experience (and total 7 years experience), I am not sure what to do now. Can anyone please suggest what to do now.

PS: I am sure that if I select 5+ years option in the drop down prompt, I will get 10 points for my experience; which I feel is incorrect to claim (as ACS has deducted 6 years from my total experience).

Immediate reply will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rits: said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some urgent information to apply for my 190 visa (261313 - Victoria). I have total 7 years of IT experience; however, ACS has deducted 6 years from my experience (because of non-IT educational background). So, I am left with only one year of relevant experience.
> 
> ...



Hi rits,

You have to include all your experience in SkillSelect, but you have select the experience, which ACS deducted as "Not relevant" and remaining as "Relevant" and submit your EOI.


----------



## laddi (May 22, 2014)

rits: said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some urgent information to apply for my 190 visa (261313 - Victoria). I have total 7 years of IT experience; however, ACS has deducted 6 years from my experience (because of non-IT educational background). So, I am left with only one year of relevant experience.
> 
> ...


answer No to this question


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

Page 12 of online visa application form asks for "studies at secondary level or above". I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering and I have given the relevant details for my graduation in the form.
Can anyone please suggest if we need to give the details about our 10th and 12th standard also here? If yes, what option do I need to select for 'Qualification' and 'Course Name'?

Currently, I see options like Bachelor Degree in Science, Doctrate, Masters etc. in Qualifications drop-down.

Thank you for your time.

Regards


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello All,

Waiting for your response on the above query. Thanks in Advance!!

Regards


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Hi rits,
> 
> You have to include all your experience in SkillSelect, but you have select the experience, which ACS deducted as "Not relevant" and remaining as "Relevant" and submit your EOI.


Hi Vasu G,

I am not talking about filling the EOI form here. I have NOT put my first 6 years of experience in the EOI form, which ACS has deducted. I had given only last one year experience and checked "Relevant" option there.
If you don't mind, may I know, how did you come to know about checking "Non-Relevant" option for deducted experience?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

laddi said:


> answer No to this question


Hi laddi,

Even I believe that I should select the 'No' option; and on the other hand I feel, it will make my case look very weak, as I don't have any job experience in Australia and I don't have any overseas experience too (as per my application).

May I know how can you say the option of selecting NO with such a surety?

Regards


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have received invitation for subclass 190 on 23rd May via Victoria state. I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:

1. I have taken Employment Reference letter from my current employer last year (13th May) when i submitted application for ACS. It has my last year salary package amount. Would I have to take a fresh reference letter from my current employer. I have my current appraisal letter and an award letter from my company.

2. SkillSelect says the online visa fee to be submitted using Credit Card. Neither I nor my friends have creadit card with this much monthly limit(~1.76lac). Could you please tell me how to pay this fee?

3. Documents Checklist has a mention of Form 1393 electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation). I do not see such link in my invitation PDF. Where to find this?

4. Document checklist has no mention of Health check. Some guys here have written that they have submitted their medicals. Is it required at time of visa application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

gsingh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received invitation for subclass 190 on 23rd May via Victoria state. I have decided to submit my visa application for 190 subclass myself. I have few questions:
> 
> ...


1. Not needed, if you are working in the same company. Just provide recent payslips.
2. Travel/Forex Card : See this thread, it has loads of information : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-41.html
3. Before you pay your fees, there will about 17pages of information which you need to enter. This is the "form 1393" they talk about. Just login to skill select after you get an invitation and say apply visa and follow the instructions.
4. Pay Visa fees, login into your visa application account, you will get a link "Organize health". You don't need it right now. You have time until an officer is allocated to your application. But, people prefer to get it done before that.

All the best.


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to upload Form 80. If we scan the whole form, the size becomes larger than 5MB. 
The only problem is how to put signatures on digitally filled form. I tried foxit reader but failed to enter signatures as image. 

Quick response is highly appreciated!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

UTS said:


> I have to upload Form 80. If we scan the whole form, the size becomes larger than 5MB.
> The only problem is how to put signatures on digitally filled form. I tried foxit reader but failed to enter signatures as image.
> 
> Quick response is highly appreciated!


Off-topic and curious: UTS = University of Technology, Sydney? 

You shouldn't do that way. Fill all 17 pages and take alone the 17th/18th page where you require signature, you should manually put your signature and then scan it and then combine it all into a single PDF.

First, you need to split first 16 pages and the signature and last page. 

For merging, use this below:

PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

For splitting, use this below:

Split And Merge PDF online free.

Hope this helps.

Bye

*Edit:*

First fill (Type) everything and the dates on signature page too and name and save (Using Foxit Reader). Then Split and sign and scan and merge.


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

UTS - Yes you got it right! 

Let me try this and I hope it works. Tried couple of other free softwares but they put watermarks :/


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

UTS said:


> UTS - Yes you got it right!
> 
> Let me try this and I hope it works. Tried couple of other free softwares but they put watermarks :/


I used only this and yes, Foxit Reader for typing. All was perfect and no water marks I had through these softwares I found and I got my Visa too. Please write here back or PM me if you find watermark in these split/merge editors I gave above. Hope you should be smooth.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Kumar,
> 
> I would be more than glad to answer your queries with the best of my knowledge here itself so that even others can benefit from the information. ...
> 
> ...


Hello As1984,

Appreciate your professionalism and helping mentality.

Well, i would like to know the procedure for getting the PCC from Saudi. I got a letter for myself and spouse from Embassy of Australia for Saudi PCC, and i did Chamber of commerce attestation.

Can you brief me the rest of procedures and also let me know how many days it will take for the same?

Please for your information, i am based out in Riyadh.

Thanks in advance,
Kumar


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

askumar said:


> Hello As1984,
> 
> Appreciate your professionalism and helping mentality.
> 
> ...



Hi kumar,

I am based in Jeddah and completed my PCC formalities from here but nevertheless I can certainly walk you through the process of getting the PCC..

Step 1: Now since you have the endorsed letter from Chamber of Commerce, you need to find out the police station that has the finer printing ( Called Bassamat in Arabic) facility. A quick goggling might help you here..

Step 2: You would need to carry couple of photographs for yourself, the endorsed letter and Iqama copy with original. The office will prepare a form for you and will take your finger prints on the same. 

Step 3: They would tell you collect the PCC in two weeks, however you may have to follow up couple of times in case you don't get it in 2 weeks

Step 4: As expected, the PCC will be completely in Arabic so you would need to get the same translated from an authorized translator in your city.

Step 5: You have successfully completed an onerous so give yourself a pat on the back


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

*189 visa*

Hi Expats,

I am new here and I got invitation for 189 visa 2 days before.
I applied with 60 points ( 30 age, 15 bachelors from india, 5 masters from australia, 10 ielts) for ICT Bus Analyst. I also have 2 yrs of relevant Indian exp in relevant field but not claiming points for it as to claim points you need to have minimum 3 yrs of exp.

I have lodged the visa and uploaded AFP check, Indian police check, Degrees and transcripts, medicals, Passport, Ielts, Skill assessment and Birth certificate.

Do I need to upload documents of my indian experience as well as i am not claiming any point through that?
Also, m I missing some other document to upload?

thanks in advance


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

raunak_14 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new here and I got invitation for 189 visa 2 days before.
> I applied with 60 points ( 30 age, 15 bachelors from india, 5 masters from australia, 10 ielts) for ICT Bus Analyst. I also have 2 yrs of relevant Indian exp in relevant field but not claiming points for it as to claim points you need to have minimum 3 yrs of exp.
> ...


Hey Raunak,

Welcome to the club..

Since you haven't claimed any points for work ex it is not mandatory to submit exp proofs, however these days many applicants have been asked to provide the same so it might be worthwhile to upload them thus avoiding any last minute surprises..

Be ready to celebrate in a month's time as 189 visas are on a roll these days ...All the best...


----------



## PreetBadwal (Apr 18, 2014)

raunak_14 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new here and I got invitation for 189 visa 2 days before.
> I applied with 60 points ( 30 age, 15 bachelors from india, 5 masters from australia, 10 ielts) for ICT Bus Analyst. I also have 2 yrs of relevant Indian exp in relevant field but not claiming points for it as to claim points you need to have minimum 3 yrs of exp.
> ...


Hi raunak_14,

If you did not claimed your experience in eoi , then there is no need to provide that experience . I was also in the same boat a couple of weeks ago. However , after contacting skill select department I came to know that you just need to provide those documents which were claimed for eoi .

Hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help. 
I will upload the document just incase...


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

*expiry of PCC for old stay/residence*

Dears,

I appreciate if someone can help me with the below query:
I have lived in USA about 9 years ago for more than 12 months, therefore FBI clearance is needed for my visa application. As i am a national of high risk country, my visa application is expected to be delayed for a year or more due to external security checks. My question is, if i request and receive my FBI clearance anytime soon, will this also expire after one year? even if im not living and will not visit USA during this time?


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

redgrape said:


> Dears,
> 
> I appreciate if someone can help me with the below query:
> I have lived in USA about 9 years ago for more than 12 months, therefore FBI clearance is needed for my visa application. As i am a national of high risk country, my visa application is expected to be delayed for a year or more due to external security checks. My question is, if i request and receive my FBI clearance anytime soon, will this also expire after one year? even if im not living and will not visit USA during this time?



Hi redgrape,

To answer your query, YES the PCC will expire after 1 year from the date of issue..In that case the CO might ask you to get a PCC again....

You may want to look around on the forum for folks from high risk countries as they would be able to shed more light on how to manage such a situation.....


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

as1984 said:


> Hi kumar,
> 
> I am based in Jeddah and completed my PCC formalities from here but nevertheless I can certainly walk you through the process of getting the PCC..
> 
> ...



Go to: Character and police certificate requirements

click on How Do I Obtain a Police Certificate

And select your country.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi kumar,
> 
> I am based in Jeddah and completed my PCC formalities from here but nevertheless I can certainly walk you through the process of getting the PCC..
> 
> ...


Hello AS1984,

Thanks for the detailed reply. One doubt for me is as per a collegue of mine, the letter should be attested by Chamber (which i already did) and also from MOFA . 

Do we need MOFA attestation before going to the police station.

Kind Regards,
Kumar


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

askumar said:


> Hello AS1984,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply. One doubt for me is as per a collegue of mine, the letter should be attested by Chamber (which i already did) and also from MOFA .
> 
> ...


My bad..should have pointed that out..Yes you do need MOFA attestation before going to the police station.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally found a thread where my queries fit.....guys I need to talk to some one as in on phone to clarify some doubts on my visa application. I have only 56 days left to apply and haven't even paid the fees yet just because of a small query m not able to get the answer for.
I will try to explain the issue:
*
ACS has recognized my 1st employment completely (1st July 2008 to 30th April 2012) but only considered just 1year (01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013)of my current employment (01/05/2012 till ongoing).
All docs for ACS had my designation as Business Analyst. However my current employer changed my designation to Project Engineer 2 (from 14th october 2013) even though my profile and work is the same.*

On screen 13/17 where employment details are to be mentioned, this is what I have done:

*Position Employer Datefrom DateTo

Project Engineer (Business Analyst)>> Employer 2>>14th october -current 
Business Analyst >> Employer 2>>02/05/2013 to 13th october 2013
Business Analyst) >>Employer2>> 01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013 
Business Analyst) >>Employer 1 >> 1/07/2008 to 30/04/ 2012)*

*Only for the last two I have selected Yes for the question if the employment relevant to the nominated occupation as ACS has approved only this much time period. Please note that rest was not approved by ACS so I have selected 'NO*'

Am I doing this right?

Also for the question *'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?'*

I have selected '3 years in past 10 years' as total period approved by ACS is 4 years 9 months combined even though my total employment till today is 5years 11 months. Have I made the right selection here.

PLS PLS PLS somebody respond as i am losing time and need to do lots more !!


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

Bhasker said:


> Finally found a thread where my queries fit.....guys I need to talk to some one as in on phone to clarify some doubts on my visa application. I have only 56 days left to apply and haven't even paid the fees yet just because of a small query m not able to get the answer for.
> I will try to explain the issue:
> *
> ACS has recognized my 1st employment completely (1st July 2008 to 30th April 2012) but only considered just 1year (01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013)of my current employment (01/05/2012 till ongoing).
> ...


Enter the data which corresponds to your ACS skills assessment. If you enter more than that, you will be claiming points on skills you don't have.

I hope your points in your visa application are not less than your EOI points, because if they are, your application will fail.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi have few queries friends:

1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?

2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.

3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.

Thanks.


----------



## PPPPPP (Aug 8, 2013)

*After grant*

Hi guys

Anyone had planned for a move to oz if so pls give ur mail id
[email protected]


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi Expats,

I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
"some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"

I applied for the skills assessment through ACS and the outcome was like 
"Your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT BUSINESS Analyst) of the ANZSCO code"

I just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

raunak_14 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
> While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
> ...


All good..Dont get confused..All the best...


----------



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got my CO alloted on 06 may who requested for form 80 and medicals. Got both done the next day. A week later, status of form 80 changed to received, but medicals is still requested till date. Does it change? Hospital says the sent it already in a week


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

I submitted my 190 on 24th April. Still no CO allocated. Does anyone know if this process is getting delayed? it's more than 5 weeks now.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

pjs said:


> I submitted my 190 on 24th April. Still no CO allocated. Does anyone know if this process is getting delayed? it's more than 5 weeks now.


Seems 190 is on backburner at the moment..Wait for 1st July and it'll make you happy.....


----------



## phoenixAdept (Jun 22, 2013)

I have received invitation for subclass 189 however, what exactly is the standard procedure from this point on?

I know I must fill in the the online form and pay the full visa fees but what after that? Do they conduct medical tests? Police checks required? How long does the whole process typically last?

I'm a little sketchy on the procedure once you submit the visa form and pay the visa fees.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

is there any grant new today?? it has been* 71 days* since eVISA but no sign of anything...sigh...


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys,

While lodging visa do I have to add my husbands name on passport? My husband has my name added while I do not have his name on mine.I am primary applicant ..Just want to know if I have to do it and proceed for PCC and visa lodging?

Please advisee...

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

is it okay to reissue a passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application?


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> While lodging visa do I have to add my husbands name on passport? My husband has my name added while I do not have his name on mine.I am primary applicant ..Just want to know if I have to do it and proceed for PCC and visa lodging?
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and lodge your visa.From DIAC side there is no restriction to have spouse name in passport.It's only when you go for PCC they might ask you to add spouse name in passport before granting PCC. I also face the same issue what I did is I went for the medicals using my current passport and lodge the Visa so that my process will start. I later applied for re-issue of passport under tatkal scheme.Once my passport will get issued I will go for PCC which in that case will be done in couple of hours.

You can also give it a try and go for PCC , theer are cases where they have initiated PCC without asking for spouse name in passport.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mohit_arora (Apr 2, 2014)

I have got the visa invite for subclass 189 on 12th May 2014. I want to include my newborn son in the application. He was born on 6th May 2014. When I started filling the visa application form, it asked for my son passport details. Right now, I don’t have my son passport(not applied yet). The visa invite is valid till 11th July 2014. I want to apply before that and include my son as well.

Please suggest.


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

mohit_arora said:


> I have got the visa invite for subclass 189 on 12th May 2014. I want to include my newborn son in the application. He was born on 6th May 2014. When I started filling the visa application form, it asked for my son passport details. Right now, I don’t have my son passport(not applied yet). The visa invite is valid till 11th July 2014. I want to apply before that and include my son as well.
> 
> Please suggest.


Apply for your son's passport, if you guys have passport(meaning both mother and father hold passport) and if your wife's name is there in your passport as spouse, then for your kid, passport will come soon, within 1 week.

And for infants, no need to take appointment, just fill the form online and walkin to passport office(9:30am to 11am). they will take the details and passport will come in a week's time.
we got it in 3-4 days.

I got it done recently.


----------



## mohit_arora (Apr 2, 2014)

freebie said:


> Apply for your son's passport, if you guys have passport(meaning both mother and father hold passport) and if your wife's name is there in your passport as spouse, then for your kid, passport will come soon, within 1 week.
> 
> And for infants, no need to take appointment, just fill the form online and walkin to passport office(9:30am to 11am). they will take the details and passport will come in a week's time.
> we got it in 3-4 days.
> ...



Thanks for the info. Do i need to take my baby to the passport office?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure .Thank you.. Also I think we can do medicals before applying visa(paying fee) right.. can you share me the process around .. any links which can help?

Thanks ,
Eva.


TorukMakto said:


> You can go ahead and lodge your visa.From DIAC side there is no restriction to have spouse name in passport.It's only when you go for PCC they might ask you to add spouse name in passport before granting PCC. I also face the same issue what I did is I went for the medicals using my current passport and lodge the Visa so that my process will start. I later applied for re-issue of passport under tatkal scheme.Once my passport will get issued I will go for PCC which in that case will be done in couple of hours.
> 
> You can also give it a try and go for PCC , theer are cases where they have initiated PCC without asking for spouse name in passport.
> 
> I hope that helps.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

mohit_arora said:


> Thanks for the info. Do i need to take my baby to the passport office?


Yes,but they will process you. Faster.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

mohit_arora said:


> Thanks for the info. Do i need to take my baby to the passport office?


yes, since ur son is an infant, they need to click his photo. so you will have to take him.


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

freebie said:


> Apply for your son's passport, if you guys have passport(meaning both mother and father hold passport) and if your wife's name is there in your passport as spouse, then for your kid, passport will come soon, within 1 week.
> 
> And for infants, no need to take appointment, just fill the form online and walkin to passport office(9:30am to 11am). they will take the details and passport will come in a week's time.
> we got it in 3-4 days.
> ...


where did you get your kid's passport done? which city?


----------



## mns (Aug 14, 2012)

Please any one clarify my small dout

CO assigned 14th May. Asked only medicals -from Brisbane team33

Submitted medicals 22nd May 

How much time they take to grant?
After asking only medicals did they ask any further docs?
After asking medicals did they go for security checks? If yes means will they intimate us while going for security checks.

These are the questions rounding around my mind

Please some seniors asnswer please.


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
I have applied for 189 Visa and have been allocated a CO. As my wife is carrying, I am not able to proceed with her medicals (because Xray is not allowed on pregnant women). I am told that I have an option of holding my application if I produce doctors' certificate. 
I am a little worried because if I wait till delivery (2015 Jan) , there could be new rules after July which could impact my chances : for eg: My job code 2613 could be removed from SOL, minimum points could be increased to 65 (i have only 60 points). Are these a possiblity ? please guide.

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 Visa and have been allocated a CO. As my wife is carrying, I am not able to proceed with her medicals (because Xray is not allowed on pregnant women). I am told that I have an option of holding my application if I produce doctors' certificate.
> I am a little worried because if I wait till delivery (2015 Jan) , there could be new rules after July which could impact my chances : for eg: My job code 2613 could be removed from SOL, minimum points could be increased to 65 (i have only 60 points). Are these a possiblity ? please guide.
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, understood and read if you got an invitation that means you were covered in that year (for you July 2013- June 2014), any changes after the date you get you Invite will not impact you. Its like a seat for you and your incoming child is already booked in the Zepplin for Oz  You are just delaying to avail it. 

Congratulations BTW :tea:


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

Achilles_as said:


> From what I have seen, understood and read if you got an invitation that means you were covered in that year (for you July 2013- June 2014), any changes after the date you get you Invite will not impact you. Its like a seat for you and your incoming child is already booked in the Zepplin for Oz  You are just delaying to avail it.
> 
> Congratulations BTW :tea:


Thank you 
Are there any major rule changes this program year ?


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Mattooose said:


> Thank you
> Are there any major rule changes this program year ?


I am aware of a few changes in 190 Visa category, where some occupations have become less important. I think it was Sales and Marketting Manager for SA state. Apart from that i don't think there is anything. I think we will have to wait for 1 July to face the real music :boxing:


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

eva-aus1 said:


> Sure .Thank you.. Also I think we can do medicals before applying visa(paying fee) right.. can you share me the process around .. any links which can help?
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva.


Do it via My Health Declarations. You gotta create an Immi Account for that. The same account will be used when you lodge your visa. Submit your MHD application which you will then obtain a referral letter together with a HAP ID. Bring that to the authorised clinic or medical center. Once done, your results will be submitted to DIBP within 5 working days. A results letter will be generated which you will then encouraged to upload during the documents upload process (together with the various documentss - PCC, passport etc.). Lastly, when you lodge your visa, you will then be asked to input the same HAP ID into the form.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks much ..That was really a clear detailing 
Thanks,
Eva



wingzee said:


> Do it via My Health Declarations. You gotta create an Immi Account for that. The same account will be used when you lodge your visa. Submit your MHD application which you will then obtain a referral letter together with a HAP ID. Bring that to the authorised clinic or medical center. Once done, your results will be submitted to DIBP within 5 working days. A results letter will be generated which you will then encouraged to upload during the documents upload process (together with the various documentss - PCC, passport etc.). Lastly, when you lodge your visa, you will then be asked to input the same HAP ID into the form.


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Do it via My Health Declarations. You gotta create an Immi Account for that. The same account will be used when you lodge your visa. Submit your MHD application which you will then obtain a referral letter together with a HAP ID. Bring that to the authorised clinic or medical center. Once done, your results will be submitted to DIBP within 5 working days. A results letter will be generated which you will then encouraged to upload during the documents upload process (together with the various documentss - PCC, passport etc.). Lastly, when you lodge your visa, you will then be asked to input the same HAP ID into the form.


Hi Wing,

Thanks for your inputs. Could you please clarify how long australian PCC is valid as I have secured the same in the month of March & now I am filing my Visa ? Do i need to get the fresh one ?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ,

I am in a confusion .. please advise me ..

I am planning to apply visa in 2 days .. so is it advisable to go via my health declrtns - and get HAP ID and have the medical be done now..I am left with only 2 days from applying visa(my plan is to have it done before 8th ).. So I am just thinking whether to wait for the CO to request for meds.. or to get the HAP ID before that and go for medical , as per the explanations while loading docs we have to add the medical form , so having the HAP id already n, the system will ask for the form ? may hold the process until i have the results ?? Is it okay to go for meds after visa applcn also if we have HAP ID with us, which is taken before applying visa.. ?? 

Average how much time will it take for CO to ask for medical ??Also will it delay the process more than 1 week, if we have all other docs frontloaded , except PCC and Medical?

Is there any restriction on PCC also in similar way as in medical.. or can we take it any time...

Experts Please adviseee.... :

Tks,
Eva



wingzee said:


> Do it via My Health Declarations. You gotta create an Immi Account for that. The same account will be used when you lodge your visa. Submit your MHD application which you will then obtain a referral letter together with a HAP ID. Bring that to the authorised clinic or medical center. Once done, your results will be submitted to DIBP within 5 working days. A results letter will be generated which you will then encouraged to upload during the documents upload process (together with the various documentss - PCC, passport etc.). Lastly, when you lodge your visa, you will then be asked to input the same HAP ID into the form.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Wing,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. Could you please clarify how long australian PCC is valid as I have secured the same in the month of March & now I am filing my Visa ? Do i need to get the fresh one ?


Where did you obtain your PCC from? To DIBP, each country's PCC is valid for a year from date of issuance (despite certain countries claiming theirs only valid for 3-6 months).



eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am in a confusion .. please advise me ..
> 
> ...


When you lodge your visa, there will be a field where it will ask whether have you done any medical examination in the past 12 months. If yes, you will be required to input your HAP ID. Hence, in your case, you will be able to obtain your HAP ID impossible to get the medical results within 2 days. Not entirely sure on the timeline on when would CO ask for medical. in most cases, once a CO has been allocated, he/she will request for it.


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

*Finally 189 *

Hello Every1,

Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.

Quick History:

EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
Invitation: 26/05/2014
Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> ...


Wowww.....You must be thrilled as much as happy !! Congrats and Good luck !!


----------



## JeDiKnight (Feb 11, 2014)

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> ...


that looks like duronto express  congrats...
u had ur pcc and meds ready beforehand is it?

Edit: my bad, didn't see that u applied from Australia..


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> ...


Hi Raunak ,

Congratulation !!! could I please know when did u do your medicals ? 

Cheers
Sumit


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi ,

While filling online application , in employment history what we have to claim?

Is it our actual experiance ??Or the one which is accessed by ACS(after deducting 2 years ).


Tks,
Eva


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> ...


Wow, congratulation! that was so cool you got it so rapidly! well done, mate


----------



## raunak_14 (May 21, 2014)

sumitsoni81 said:


> Hi Raunak ,
> 
> Congratulation !!! could I please know when did u do your medicals ?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot to every1. Sorry for the late reply, was celebrating 

I did my Medicals in March.. Actually I was on student visa till 15th march, so I applied for temporary visa for which process is similar as of PR; also I applied EOI meanwhile.
So all my docs PCC, medicals, skills ass were ready.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have a query.
I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
Moreover ,my IELTS score is valid for 2 yrs so what will happen if i apply for EOI after expiry of this present IELTS score which is used fr my skill assessment and i have a new IELTS score for claiming pts at that time.Will it effect my EOI in any way and my skill assessment result will still be valid done with that old IELTS score??

Senior Expats plz give ur comments.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a query.
> I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
> ...


Dear Expats,

I got my grant letter today. To be frank enough, this was too quick. The CO was assigned on May end and some documents like PCC was possible only after CO allocation for me. I was running behind docs, and i submitted the docs yesterday night and was surprised to see the grant letter today morning.

I am planning to write an article regarding the best and most quick way to reach a grant . Will post soon.....

Now time to celebrate...still its sinking... 

Thank God... and BEst of luck for all future expats..

Cheerz
Kumar


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

gsingh said:


> Hi have few queries friends:
> 
> 1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?
> 
> ...


I got the same question... Also, the immiAccount so far didnt ask for any attachment from 17 pages... when will it ask for me to attach the docs? I am already on 17th page..


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Rah1x said:


> I got the same question... Also, the immiAccount so far didnt ask for any attachment from 17 pages... when will it ask for me to attach the docs? I am already on 17th page..


Fill up all the 17 pages, pay up the fee. Then you will be able to upload all the docs.


----------



## Rah1x (May 18, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Fill up all the 17 pages, pay up the fee. Then you will be able to upload all the docs.


Can I get a list of docs to upload, so I can be sure I have them all before I pay the fees?

Thanks


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Rah1x said:


> Can I get a list of docs to upload, so I can be sure I have them all before I pay the fees?
> 
> Thanks


Go thru this thread, has all the info you are looking for - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## vkaushal (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats Kumar....
Best of luck..


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats Kumar!


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have few questions. I got a reject from Vic on Jan 21st 2014. I am planning to reapply to Vic again as I will complete 6 months wait this July. I am planning to submit the applcation for SS on 24th July. I had earlier applied thru an agent. Now I want to do it on my own as they are a having a pretty bad reputation. They had earlier created account for EOI and Vic application. Since I will be doing it myself I wanted to create a new EOI and a new login for victoria. So should I just withdraw a previously submitted EOI (55 points) by the consultancy and recreate a new EOI. Also should we use the earlier login for Vic or can we create a new one. if yes, is it required to mention my previous application number that was generated for Vic SS with this new application? Please answer my queries.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a query.
> I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
> ...


Obviously you cannot use the IELTS score & the your EOI points WILL change based on your new IELTS score.

Also with the new rules, *your skill assessment won't be valid for 5 years* even though it states that in the letter. Read this: 

https://www.acacia-au.com/5-key-immigration-changes-1-July-2014.php
New validity requirement for skills assessments

Immigration laws are something that change very quickly over time. You should do it today before they change. They have already closed a wide variety of relative/parent visas. So, in immigration if something is to be done tomorrow, do it today - and if something is to be done today, do it NOW. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

asanka_kumarasingha said:


> I have put my wife as Non-Migrating Dependent in my 189 application. Actually I put her as Non-Migrating Dependent because we have problems in our relationship. Now It seems we are heading for divorce and i want to remove her from my application. Can i do that
> 
> Thx.


Sincere suggestion, first complete the separation process. Because if your PR process comepletes and you move Oz before that, then she can ask for good portion from your wealth in Oz. 

Answer to your question. Yes you can do that, you need to fill form 1023 / 1022.


----------



## trying_aussie (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys

Could you please let me know if any kind of residential address proofs (when Current, permanent are different) are required to be uploaded. As you can see in my signature, I am done with all the docs reqd, so need info on this pls?
Also, if answer to above is yes, please mention what kind is acceptable. For current I (will) manage a rent agreement only.
Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## netags (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I am a newbie here...This is my first post....

I have received invitation on 25th May but I haven't lodged the Visa application yet. The invitation will expire on 25th July. The new immigration rules will impact from 1st July, therefore, will it impact my application? Or should I lodge my visa before 1st July?

Please help!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

netags said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I am a newbie here...This is my first post....
> 
> ...


The new rules do not apply to those who received invitation.


----------



## sathyajithsr (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Today my agent has tried to lodge my 189 visa. Agent said visa was not lodged an an error message came saying "Insufficient Fund". 

However there was sufficient credit in the card and I got two alerts from my bank. First one saying the amount was authenticated and the second one saying the amount was declined.

I spoke to the bank and they said the amount has been credited at the first attempt and then it has been a second attempt to the same amount which has been declined due to insufficient funds.

At the end of the day my agent says she couldn't lodge the application and my status of EOI is still "invited" and the EOI is not freezed as well. 

As today and tomorrow are holidays in Australia, my agent says she cannot contact DIAC. 

I afraid I will lost my money or happen to subject to any fee increments if I couldn't lodge the application on or before 30th June.

Can anyone please help me to come out from this situation?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sathyajithsr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my agent has tried to lodge my 189 visa. Agent said visa was not lodged an an error message came saying "Insufficient Fund".
> 
> ...


What kind of help are you looking for ? There is no way you can pay it before 1st July. You know it already. You won't lose your money somewhere. Relax. It will either get credited to DIBP or return to your bank.

But if there is any increase in the fees, then you might have to pay it from 1st July.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry. Let me correct it. You can still make the payment today and tomorrow. What's the problem? 1st is Tuesday. So you still have plenty of time.


----------



## sathyajithsr (Apr 2, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> What kind of help are you looking for ? There is no way you can pay it before 1st July. You know it already. You won't lose your money somewhere. Relax. It will either get credited to DIBP or return to your bank.
> 
> But if there is any increase in the fees, then you might have to pay it from 1st July.


Thanks for your reply mate. I am talking with the bank to reverse the payment.


----------



## NewExpatToAus (Jul 19, 2014)

*Bank Statment*

Dear member,

I am totally new to this forum and just started thinking of migrating to Australia, I had one question it would be a great help if I find a reply.

I have total 5 years of experience in IT as a software developer in India, 2.5 years from my First Company and 2.5 from another.

my questions was, do we really really need bank statements to prove our employment as I do not have bank statement from my previous company they were also started in IT and was paying me cash(small amount) .(I do not know is it legal or not) . I do have bank statement from my second company.

Do we have any alternate options for this.

I have everything else other then this. Should I proceed ACS skill assessment ? my question related to bank statement was for later stage.

Sorry if this is not the correct thread. your reply would help me to go in right direction.

Thanks in Advance.............


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

NewExpatToAus said:


> Dear member,
> 
> I am totally new to this forum and just started thinking of migrating to Australia, I had one question it would be a great help if I find a reply.
> 
> ...


If you go to acs website ..in guidelines pdf you can find all the required information and acceptable documents

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## NewExpatToAus (Jul 19, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> If you go to acs website ..in guidelines pdf you can find all the required information and acceptable documents
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.




Thanks Ankur.........

I am sure we do not need Bank statements for skill assessment , my question was do we need that while submitting EOI or while filing Visa.

Thanks again for your reply............


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

NewExpatToAus said:


> Thanks Ankur.........
> 
> I am sure we do not need Bank statements for skill assessment , my question was do we need that while submitting EOI or while filing Visa.
> 
> Thanks again for your reply............


I did not find the need of bank statement till now .. I have filed my visa but bank account requirement is nowhere in acs or visa document checklist.

But i have seen people being asked for it when their other documents are not evident enuf. 

Fyi, i did not provide my bank statement, just salary slips.

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Bank statements are not mentioned anywhere in the immi website. But the CO ask for it, not a mandatory thingy but good to have. To quote what the CO asked from me - 



> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide, should cover as much of the claimed period as you can. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
> 
> ...


So you see, even though they don't mention about Bak Statements/Tax statements the COs do ask for it. Its just a way of making them comfortable that you were actual working in the company that you mentioned in your Visa app. More the docs, more easy it is to convince your CO. You can provide salary slips and then back it up by saying "see, whats mentioned in the salary slips is what has been deposited into my Bank account". 

But then, its upto you as to what you want to upload.

P.S: I had provided all that was asked for by the CO. I have a grant sitting in my inbox.


----------



## NewExpatToAus (Jul 19, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> I did not find the need of bank statement till now .. I have filed my visa but bank account requirement is nowhere in acs or visa document checklist.
> 
> But i have seen people being asked for it when their other documents are not evident enuf.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Ankur for your prompt reply..................... and All the very Best...........


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

NewExpatToAus said:


> Thanks a lot Ankur for your prompt reply..................... and All the very Best...........


Say thanks to bond bhai... His info is more relevant

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## NewExpatToAus (Jul 19, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> Bank statements are not mentioned anywhere in the immi website. But the CO ask for it, not a mandatory thingy but good to have. To quote what the CO asked from me -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot bond_bhai , 
as I mentioned I do not have bank statements would form 16 suffice in lieu of that. Also my salary that time was not taxable , is form 16 vaild document for that duration?

This will be appreciable...............


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Guyz,

I am glad to inform you gyz that i am moving to Melbourne by 20th August. I have a job offer in hand as a Tech Lead. I will be helping guys who have any doubts regarding 189 PR. So wishing you guys all the best for PR.

Keep trying gyzz... Success is not too far!!

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

askumar said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I am glad to inform you gyz that i am moving to Melbourne by 20th August. I have a job offer in hand as a Tech Lead. I will be helping guys who have any doubts regarding 189 PR. So wishing you guys all the best for PR.
> 
> ...


Thats a great news Kumar !

Congratulations... 

Did you got job from India ? Or you have gone to Aus first .. I have also applied with code 261313, how much experience you have in this field , hope you dont mind telling this 

Cheers 

Yash


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

askumar said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I am glad to inform you gyz that i am moving to Melbourne by 20th August. I have a job offer in hand as a Tech Lead. I will be helping guys who have any doubts regarding 189 PR. So wishing you guys all the best for PR.
> 
> ...


Thats great new Dude, CONGRATS!!!! , where in Melbourne would you be based?


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

yashdeepsingh said:


> Thats a great news Kumar !
> 
> Congratulations...
> 
> ...


Thanks Yash!!

I presently work in the Middle east. I applied for a job from here and i got after 6 rounds of tech interview... he heh !!! ... I have 9 years experience.. I am a telecom software developer.

CHeerz
Kumar


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Achilles_as said:


> Thats great new Dude, CONGRATS!!!! , where in Melbourne would you be based?



I am initially gonna be based in Caufield, VIC. Are you arriving there? May be we can meet up...

Cheerz
Kumar


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

askumar said:


> I am initially gonna be based in Caufield, VIC. Are you arriving there? May be we can meet up...
> 
> Cheerz
> Kumar


yes Buddy, I will be arriving there in Sept Mid. I too have a Job offer in hand.
I will be based in Mount Waverley.

Sure we can meet up.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Achilles_as said:


> yes Buddy, I will be arriving there in Sept Mid. I too have a Job offer in hand.
> I will be based in Mount Waverley.
> 
> Sure we can meet up.


Cool Bro..... Whats ur name? are u in FB or linkedin? Be in touch bro... we can meet up.. Were r u based in India?

Regards,

KUMAR


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

askumar said:


> Cool Bro..... Whats ur name? are u in FB or linkedin? Be in touch bro... we can meet up.. Were r u based in India?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> KUMAR


I PMed you.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep Bro.... PMed u back


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

askumar said:


> Thanks Yash!!
> 
> I presently work in the Middle east. I applied for a job from here and i got after 6 rounds of tech interview... he heh !!! ... I have 9 years experience.. I am a telecom software developer.
> 
> ...


Thats really great, 

I also have 9 years of exp. I am in SAP and doing tech + Proj management. Hope to see you soon. Can i add you in linkedin ? From what name i can search you ? Thanks and be in touch matey ! Cheers
Yash


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

hey Yash..

You can add me in Linkedin... Search for Anusoman Kumar ... You should get it...

Keep in touch bro... we will meet up in AUZZ

Cheerz


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Achilles_as said:


> yes Buddy, I will be arriving there in Sept Mid. I too have a Job offer in hand.
> I will be based in Mount Waverley.
> 
> Sure we can meet up.


Great news for both of you(achilles & askumar). Wish you all the best for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

*Need reply asap*

I am planning to file for EOI. My present age is 32 years 9 months. As of present, I will get 30 points for my age. When does the Case Officer considers my age points?

Suppose the CO is assigned to me in the month of November when my age reaches 33, then whether he will deduct 5 points for my age or the points are given based on EOI filling? This query is important as my present total points are 60. If CO deducts 5 points, then my total points will get reduce to 55 and he will reject my case. All my application fees will get wasted.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Thanks buddy Maq_qatar!!


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

xs2sandeep said:


> I am planning to file for EOI. My present age is 32 years 9 months. As of present, I will get 30 points for my age. When does the Case Officer considers my age points?
> 
> Suppose the CO is assigned to me in the month of November when my age reaches 33, then whether he will deduct 5 points for my age or the points are given based on EOI filling? This query is important as my present total points are 60. If CO deducts 5 points, then my total points will get reduce to 55 and he will reject my case. All my application fees will get wasted.
> 
> ...


I assuming it depends on what was your at the time of invitation and makes no difference when the CO gets allocated.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Could anyone please tell me what is the wait time for CO allocation (261312)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a doubt, if someone can clarify, would be great. I am planning to apply for 189 Independent Visa.

I have a work experience of 4 years(July 2010 till present) in a my profession but the Skills Assessment from ACS states "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." 

So ACS only considers 2 years as my work Experience.

While applying for EOI, should i put 2 years or 4 years ? 

If i put 2 years, I will not be eligible for 5 points for Work Exp, which i would only get if i have a minimum of 3 years work experience. 

Any help on this would be great !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## xs2sandeep (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Kumar,

What ACS says is final..You have to put 2 years of experience..If you are not able to achieve 60 points, then I would suggest you to either wait or you can clear IELTS exam with necessary points..

-Sandeep


----------



## asifdagi (Aug 6, 2014)

dear friends I am applying for study visa I want to MS in optical engineering in Australia what will be my visa category and number i-e 189,190 or what ever it is and what will be process time?


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi Guys

Iam a new to this forum and need your guidance (i guess... being in this forum, you would have wise enough to guide others )
I have a software Tester profile and my application is getting filed under 190 State Sponsorship type in ACS Assessment.
So, my question is wht is good, 189 or 190 and how? Any major disadvantages if my application is getting processed under 190?
Secondly, how much time it takes generally for finally getting Visa?
Third, How to do the IELTS preparation to score 7 in each band?

Thanks


----------



## spino1981 (Sep 2, 2014)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Iam a new to this forum and need your guidance (i guess... being in this forum, you would have wise enough to guide others )
> I have a software Tester profile and my application is getting filed under 190 State Sponsorship type in ACS Assessment.
> ...


If you have point enough and your occupation is in the SOL go for 189

190 you need the invitation from the State that sometimes takes longer

To get a VISA it depends on your documentation, the average from application to grant is 3 months

Regarding IELTS it really depends on your level, for instance I was low in speaking and writing and took one-on-one classes to improve


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

CleanSweep said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Iam a new to this forum and need your guidance (i guess... being in this forum, you would have wise enough to guide others )
> I have a software Tester profile and my application is getting filed under 190 State Sponsorship type in ACS Assessment.
> ...


189 is preferrable with the freedom it gives you but not everyone is eligible for it as SOL and points do not match for everyone. Go for it if it is possible for you.

For IELTS, although you can find lot of resources online but if you can join an institute around your home which has some good trainers it is of quick help. I took a group coaching and I believe I learnt a lot which I won't learn online so quickly.


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a postgraduate student (573 visa) in Australia and applying Visa with my previous experience. I have one year left to complete my studies. I have already lodged the 189 visa application and received an acknowledgement letter and bridging visa from DIBP. Recently someone mentioned about the subject of the acknowledgement mail i.e, it has to be "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" for it to be successful. If the subject is just "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" (without *VALID*) it might get rejected.

Am applying from Australia. I am already holding a student visa. Would these lead to an outright rejection without even asking for an explanation?!


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

jabberaussie said:


> I am a postgraduate student (573 visa) in Australia and applying Visa with my previous experience. I have one year left to complete my studies. I have already lodged the 189 visa application and received an acknowledgement letter and bridging visa from DIBP. Recently someone mentioned about the subject of the acknowledgement mail i.e, it has to be "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" for it to be successful. If the subject is just "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" (without *VALID*) it might get rejected.
> 
> Am applying from Australia. I am already holding a student visa. Would these lead to an outright rejection without even asking for an explanation?!


Hey

Referring to our chat, you probably misunderstood my point. 

An application is considered to be invalid if you apply for a visa under certain circumstances. 
For example:
1. You have some sort of condition already applied on your visa like (No further Stay)
2. You've been refused a visa earlier or visa cancellation onshore which prohibits you to apply any visa onshore because of section 48.
3. You have lodged any fraudulent documents with DIBP and don't meet PIC4020 requirements.
etc.

If you've received a bridging visa for your 189 application then your application is valid.

For your peace of mind please go through this link http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch2.html
under that search "subclass 189" So, for your application valid and to get a grant you are suppose to meet all the relevant requirements listed under that subclass.

Subclass 189 -- Skilled--Independent

189.1--Interpretation

Note 1: For registered course , relevant assessing authority and skilled occupation : see regulation 1.03.

Note 2: Regulation 1.03 also provides that competent English has the meaning set out in regulation 1.15C.

Note 3: There are no interpretation provisions specific to this Part.

189.2--Primary criteria

Note: The primary criteria for the grant of a Subclass 189 visa must be satisfied by at least one member of a family unit. The other members of the family unit who are applicants for a visa of this subclass need satisfy only the secondary criteria.

All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application.

189.21--Criteria

189.211 

The applicant was invited, in writing, by the Minister to apply for the visa.

189.212 

(1) At the time of invitation to apply for the visa:

(a) the relevant assessing authority had assessed the applicant's skills as suitable for the applicant's nominated skilled occupation; and

(b) the assessment was not for a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa; and

(c) if the assessment specified a period during which the assessment was valid, and the period did not end more than 3 years after the date of the assessment--the period had not ended; and

(d) if paragraph (c) did not apply--not more than 3 years had passed since the date of the assessment.

(2) If the assessment was made on the basis of a qualification obtained in Australia while the applicant held a student visa, the qualification was obtained as a result of studying a registered course.

189.213 

At the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the applicant had competent English.

189.214 

(1) The applicant's score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa.

(2) The applicant's score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the qualifying score for that Subdivision.

Note: Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act provides for the application of a points system under which applicants for relevant visas are given an assessed score based on a prescribed number of points for particular attributes, assessed against the relevant pool mark and pass mark: see sections 92 to 96 of the Act.

The prescribed points and the manner of their allocation are provided for in Division 2.6 and Schedule 6D of these Regulations. Pool marks and pass marks are set from time to time by the Minister by instrument: see section 96 of the Act.

189.215 

(1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021.

(2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(3) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 189 visa satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010 and 4020.

(4) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who:

(a) is an applicant for a Subclass 189 visa; and

(b) had turned 18 at the time of application;

satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(5) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who:

(a) is an applicant for a Subclass 189 visa; and

(b) has not turned 18;

satisfies public interest criteria 4015 and 4016.

(6) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is not an applicant for a Subclass 189 visa:

(a) satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003 and 4004; and

(b) satisfies public interest criterion 4005 unless it would be unreasonable to require the member to undergo assessment in relation to the criterion.

189.216 

(1) The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

(2) Each member of the family unit of the applicant who is an applicant for a Subclass 189 visa satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

189.3--Secondary criteria

Note: These criteria are for applicants who are members of the family unit of a person who satisfies the primary criteria. All criteria must be satisfied at the time a decision is made on the application.

189.31--Criteria

189.311 

The applicant:

(a) is a member of the family unit of a person who holds a Subclass 189 visa granted on the basis of satisfying the primary criteria for the grant of the visa; and

(b) made a combined application with that person.

189.312 

(1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4005, 4010, 4020 and 4021.

(2) If the applicant had turned 18 at the time of application, the applicant satisfies public interest criterion 4019.

(3) If the applicant has not turned 18, the applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4017 and 4018.

189.313 

The applicant satisfies special return criteria 5001, 5002 and 5010.

189.4--Circumstances applicable to grant

189.411 

The applicant may be in or outside Australia when the visa is granted, but not in immigration clearance.

Note: The second instalment of visa application charge must be paid before the visa can be granted.

189.5--When visa is in effect

189.511 

Permanent visa permitting the holder to travel to and enter Australia for 5 years from the date of grant.

189.6--Conditions

189.611 

If the applicant is outside Australia when the visa is granted:

(a) first entry must be made before the date specified by the Minister; and

(b) if the applicant satisfies the secondary criteria for the grant of the visa, condition 8515 may be imposed.


Let me know if you are still confused.


----------



## jabberaussie (Apr 9, 2014)

Apparently with all this information, I am still confused  but I take your word that my visa is still valid.  :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## me.prvn007 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Which application form for skill assement for Accountant 221111 for Australian PR.*

Hello, 
I am Praveen Singh from Hyderabad, India

Which relevant authority will access Accountant(General) 221111 skill for persons applying form India.

Pls provide information and which form I have to fill, what is the fee and where to submit.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am in a dilemma...plz guide.

I am planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa but my wife is 1 month pregnant and we are expecting our baby in july,2015 so if i submit my EOI now, say in dec,2014 it is expected that i will get invitation in jan,2014 and as per my information my case will be on hold till the birth of baby i.e july,2015 because xray of pregnant women is not recommended and i will be getting grant after completion of her medicals which means i will get grant aug-sept,2015 but as my first entry date depends on PCC which i will submit in jan,2015 during visa lodgement i will be having only 3 4 months(before jan,2016) left to validate all of ours visa.
So plz correct me if i am wrong sumwhr and plz guide when will be the best time for submitting EOI so that i can get max time for first entry in australia.

Thanks in advance,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## xs2mayur (Nov 29, 2014)

hii guys..


I got an Invitation for visa 189 this november....
but i got one issue is that i have 2 dependents my younger brother age24 and grandmother age79. how do i prove their financial support over me with bank statements ? 
reply quick plss...


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

xs2mayur said:


> hii guys..
> 
> 
> I got an Invitation for visa 189 this november....
> ...


Never seen anyone add their younger brother as a dependent. Also one who is 24 yrs old. He is treated as an adult & independent.
Also never seen an applicant add a grandparent as a dependent in 189 visa moreover one who is 79 yrs old. Recipe for disaster. She ll have to clear medicals, no illness or sickness whatsoever else ya'll will face straightout Visa rejection(all primary applicant & dependents will be rejected).
Anyways I am not gonna judge here, check the below link for docs required. goodluck.
Including family members in your application


----------



## Jasper2014 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello,

I have been invited for 189 and now in the process of submitting the necessary documents. Recently, I received police clearance from one of the countries I lived a while ago, however, unfortunately there is a mistake in my date of birth. I am trying to communicate with them to correct this but it is taking long time. 

In the mean time, do you think it is still be possible to try to use the certificate with the wrong date of birth or is it a must to get the correct certificate? 

Thanks


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

Jasper2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been invited for 189 and now in the process of submitting the necessary documents. Recently, I received police clearance from one of the countries I lived a while ago, however, unfortunately there is a mistake in my date of birth. I am trying to communicate with them to correct this but it is taking long time.
> 
> ...


You obviously won't get a green light if the DOB on you PCC and passport do not marry up.


----------



## masadi (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I got invitation to apply for 189 through skill select yesterday, but I faced a problem that skill select is not showing VISA 189 in "new application", immi accoubt. 

Is one else having this problem too?


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hw much it is taking these days to get invited for visa 189 for a candidate with 60 points??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## ravs54 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Form 1221*

hi all ,

under which document category should we frontload form 1221??


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Its regarding medicals. I did the medicals last week. The "emedicals client" was showing some tests are still not completed until yesterday.However since yesterday the IMMIACCOUNT shows the medicals have been finalized. Anyway now I can not access the emedicals client as it says the system is not available.
Do I have to download the letter from emedicals and upload it to the Immiaccount?Or since the immiaccount says it has been finalized can I just ignore it.

Senior members Please advise.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

ravs54 said:


> hi all ,
> 
> under which document category should we frontload form 1221??


It is in general asked in the documents checklist appearing in the immiaccount.However If its not their probably the DIBP is expecting that from you.But if you wanna upload ,do it in the category of character requirements.

Rgds


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Auzidreamer said:


> Dear Friends, Its regarding medicals. I did the medicals last week. The "emedicals client" was showing some tests are still not completed until yesterday.However since yesterday the IMMIACCOUNT shows the medicals have been finalized. Anyway now I can not access the emedicals client as it says the system is not available. Do I have to download the letter from emedicals and upload it to the Immiaccount?Or since the immiaccount says it has been finalized can I just ignore it. Senior members Please advise. Thank you in advance


No further action required, if anything as the status says department will contact you.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Dears You may help me

1. To whom did to address the police Clearance certificate and medicals
2. Do we have to do the medicals for myself,wife and little 10months kid before apply visa.
Or else
We have to submit the immi visa 186 and pay, then wait for reply from DIAC to submit the Medicals and Police clearance. 

What is the procedure you fllowd, Thank in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Dears You may help me
> 
> 1. To whom did to address the police Clearance certificate and medicals
> 2. Do we have to do the medicals for myself,wife and little 10months kid before apply visa.
> ...


Dear Prasad,

1. No need to address any one. 
For PCC visit your near by psk and medicals near by DIBP designated clinics

find more info here: India

2. Yes needed. (if you dont have pcc & medicals done / if both are older than one year)


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a question, 

If i able to get pr under 190 and later i got a job offer by Australian company in some different state. Would i be able to join them before my 2 year lock period?? Could they make some effort to migrate me to their state??


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> I have a question,
> 
> If i able to get pr under 190 and later i got a job offer by Australian company in some different state. Would i be able to join them before my 2 year lock period?? Could they make some effort to migrate me to their state??


Yes, you can do on your own, provided you have to seek permission from the state which provided you the sponsorship.

Better reach the state first and register yourself you had arrived there and then after permission go to other state.

Also, You have to serve later in the state for 2 years.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Can someone plz sum-up the documents and forms needed to apply for the 190 GSM...... Me n spouse's only......!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> Can someone plz sum-up the documents and forms needed to apply for the 190 GSM...... Me n spouse's only......!


Are you claiming points for your spouse


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Are you claiming points for your spouse


Hi Rohit,

I guess you are accessing this forum only through mobile/tab !.......

Not through browser. Am I right?


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

No I am not claiming point for spouse..... !


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> No I am not claiming point for spouse..... !


Dear

Check out this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1842394

Hope this helpful to you


As it is PM to somebody, confirm me if you could able to access this...


----------



## mandeepsra84 (Jan 19, 2015)

fabregas said:


> Congrats...How many points you are getting


hello every one 

i have to apply in state sponsorship 190(university lecturer ,242111) visa for NSW,
i have got positive ack. from vetasses last month, now im waiting for SOL of NSW , 
can any one tell me plz, when NSW is going to open new list in jan-feb 2015, and what is the tentative SOL 

and i want to take my inlaws along with me, as my husband is the only son of their parents, is there any provision to take them along to australia
and what are the documents required for them to file their immigration along with mine
both in laws age is 57


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

No Sir, Can't Access the same !


sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Check out this:
> 
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> No Sir, Can't Access the same !


Dear,

Will PM you.....

All the best for your Oz aspirations.....


No Sir,, siva pls......


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Dear Mandeep......No one can be sure when the updated list would be open, nor can anyone tell which occupations would be open and which closed....Just be consistent in checking the list regularly.once or twice a day....... For the second point I personally think that you should not include anyone besides your immidiate family (spouse and childrens) because if your 57 year old parents fails in medicals..... your case would also be rejected..... so its better you exclude their application for now......!*


mandeepsra84 said:


> hello every one
> 
> i have to apply in state sponsorship 190(university lecturer ,242111) visa for NSW,
> i have got positive ack. from vetasses last month, now im waiting for SOL of NSW ,
> ...


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> *Dear Mandeep......No one can be sure when the updated list would be open, nor can anyone tell which occupations would be open and which closed....Just be consistent in checking the list regularly.once or twice a day....... For the second point I personally think that you should not include anyone besides your immidiate family (spouse and childrens) because if your 57 year old parents fails in medicals..... your case would also be rejected..... so its better you exclude their application for now......!*


Very good suggestion for Mandeep,


Dear Mandeep,

First get your PR(with spouse & kids).

After two years you can think about them(your In-Laws), mean time they can visit you guys with Visitor visa in OZ

All the best


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

mandeepsra84 said:


> hello every one
> 
> i have to apply in state sponsorship 190(university lecturer ,242111) visa for NSW,
> i have got positive ack. from vetasses last month, now im waiting for SOL of NSW ,
> ...


Mandeep,

I guess your in-laws are not your wife's dependents. Cos her Father is dependent on Mother and vice-versa. Please consult a MARA agent to understand this better.


----------



## nookie (Jul 22, 2009)

Anybody know why the ASRI page has no mention to the 190 visa under CSOL? Is it abolished?
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)


----------



## mandeepsra84 (Jan 19, 2015)

sivakumar s s said:


> Very good suggestion for Mandeep,
> 
> 
> Dear Mandeep,
> ...








thanks a lot dear

one thing more i would like to ask

As 242112	University Tutor was there in 
CSOL - CONSOLIDATED SPONSORED OCCUPATION LIST 2013-14

but it was NOT there in SOL - SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST 2013-14

& again in CSOL - CONSOLIDATED SPONSORED OCCUPATION LIST 2014-15
It was THERE

& in SOL - SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST 2014-15
this occupation was not there

but none of the state opened CSOL for 242111 in 2015 as there was updates for SA,NSW,ACT,TSM

dont knw wat to do or should i wait for 2015-2016 SOL list


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

mandeepsra84 said:


> thanks a lot dear
> 
> one thing more i would like to ask
> 
> ...




Dear please follow :

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

At present this job code is not in any LIST.....

Except ACT CSOL : but again it is closed 

You may be eligible to apply for ACT nomination if you have close ties (job offer or close family) to Canberra and you meet the nomination criteria


----------



## rahulb (May 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I got a mail from CO today by saying that "Acknowledgement of a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa". Your application has been assessed as a valid application.

Pls suggest what does it mean ? What is next step after that ?

Thanks


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

hi im new to this group....are you guys all waiting for grants?

i have lodged 190 application...any 190 grants lately? buddy


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

190 SS - visa lodged on 1st week of Feb - Assessment in Progress - No contact from CO - got to know the team to be Brisbane.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

sasa2014 said:


> hi im new to this group....are you guys all waiting for grants?
> 
> i have lodged 190 application...any 190 grants lately? buddy


I guess confidence of SASA is going down day by day. 
I want to say not to worry about the grant because there are many applicants in the queue. CO and supporting staffs are doing their level best. There is a year ending so they are naturally under heavy work pressure. We will see bunch of grants in the month of July and August. Hope is always good remedy.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

varundev said:


> I guess confidence of SASA is going down day by day.
> I want to say not to worry about the grant because there are many applicants in the queue. CO and supporting staffs are doing their level best. There is a year ending so they are naturally under heavy work pressure. We will see bunch of grants in the month of July and August. Hope is always good remedy.


Inspiring! sasa and me in same boat actually i am standing more terrible situation than sasa as i have applied on 30 jan no co no contact.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Inspiring! sasa and me in same boat actually i am standing more terrible situation than sasa as i have applied on 30 jan no co no contact.


I am confused in your case. You have submitted your PCC in the April and you have already issued before couple of months. You have submitted in on the request of CO or you have done at your end. This process is time consuming at this stage due to year ending but of course we must assure that bunch of grants will be in July and August. Subclass 190 visa is almost slower than others.


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

im just wondering ....will there be any chance that dibp stopped the 190 visa in next financial year?
...in that sense...none of us ...even if we have lodged in Jan / Feb 2015 will get a grant?
will there be possibility this will happen?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

varundev said:


> I am confused in your case. You have submitted your PCC in the April and you have already issued before couple of months. You have submitted in on the request of CO or you have done at your end. This process is time consuming at this stage due to year ending but of course we must assure that bunch of grants will be in July and August. Subclass 190 visa is almost slower than others.


Yes I have submitted my pcc and medical from my end. Actually though i got my pcc on feb 15, I was waiting for co's asking. But unfortunately when it has passed almost 2 months without any contact (Still no co no contact) i have submitted myself pcc, medical with form 80 also.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> im just wondering ....will there be any chance that dibp stopped the 190 visa in next financial year?
> ...in that sense...none of us ...even if we have lodged in Jan / Feb 2015 will get a grant?
> will there be possibility this will happen?


Its impossible...stopping a visa class needs approval of parliament...yes they may reduce the intake but in that case as well we will get our visas...


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its impossible...stopping a visa class needs approval of parliament...yes they may reduce the intake but in that case as well we will get our visas...


approval of parliament....erm.....any chance that the parliament will cease the grant of this 190 subclass starting from July 2015.... say they have proposed and ..somehow approve it before Jul 2015...then it will be effective starting July 2015...?

u know...im just getting really desperate now........


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sasa2014 said:


> approval of parliament....erm.....any chance that the parliament will cease the grant of this 190 subclass starting from July 2015.... say they have proposed and ..somehow approve it before Jul 2015...then it will be effective starting July 2015...?
> 
> u know...im just getting really desperate now........


You are sounding like complete government is only working towards stopping 190. Remember states are still issuing nominations. If govt had any plans to stop 190 they would have asked states first 6 months back to stop nomination process.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> You are sounding like complete government is only working towards stopping 190. Remember states are still issuing nominations. If govt had any plans to stop 190 they would have asked states first 6 months back to stop nomination process.


Hello Guys, 

I would like to add that we don't think about this issue and discuss on it. Subclass 190 is specially for state development. State authorities fill the gap of skilled person what they need in their region. People come and fill the gap and be a part of their state's community. Any new policy will come from 1st July according to my knowledge. Old applicant's don't need to worry on new policy. 

We should not be negative. year ending and Heavy rush always work slowing the process. I must say All processing teams are doing their level best as we are also getting some good news of grants from our fellas. 

I had been informed by one friend about the grant that we should wait for minimum 4-5 months before that you will chance to have grant if all documents are in proper manner and there is no any query at CO's end. CO always contact when there is any query or request documents what they need. 

just enjoy life till July and don't stress on it. Hope is always remedy.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I am applying this month for 189. I will complete PCC and medicals in 30 days post application and upload them. If I upload my spouse IELTS after 45 days from date of lodgement, when the exam gets done and marksheet will be ready, is it ok? Will doing this cause any delay?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

PABansod said:


> Hi guys, I am applying this month for 189. I will complete PCC and medicals in 30 days post application and upload them. If I upload my spouse IELTS after 45 days from date of lodgement, when the exam gets done and marksheet will be ready, is it ok? Will doing this cause any delay?


Hello PABansod,

Process goes on and if they need any documents to support your application so they will request after certain time. Not to worry about it. You will have golden time as new year will commence and your Grant will be in new year after July.


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


It means you have already allotted an CO and he/she sent your file for internal security check. If he/she satisfied with your telephonic check else again sent for long external security check.
I am also in same boat.
Today my immi account shows all files received including health and some were changed "recommended" to"not required".


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, I need some urgent information from any of you. My agent has asked me to show a minimum bank balance of 25000 AUD at the time of application for 189 visa. But my research shows that 189 doesnt have such requirements. Can anybody shed some light on this? Is it at all required to show any sort of balance for the 189 visa lodgement?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

There is no such requirement


----------



## vijay1979 (Apr 29, 2015)

hi 

I have a query, my wife got any invitation for SS NSW, she will be the primary applicant , in the invitation form, it says 

Do you have any dependants? need help on this?

I am working and we have a kid, do we need to enter in the form that we are dependent on her or not ? 
Kindly suggest and thank you in advance


----------



## MontyC (May 16, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> It means you have already allotted an CO and he/she sent your file for internal security check. If he/she satisfied with your telephonic check else again sent for long external security check.
> I am also in same boat.
> Today my immi account shows all files received including health and some were changed "recommended" to"not required".



Thanks for your response. So, this may take longer than expected then?


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> It means you have already allotted an CO and he/she sent your file for internal security check. If he/she satisfied with your telephonic check else again sent for long external security check.
> I am also in same boat.
> Today my immi account shows all files received including health and some were changed "recommended" to"not required".


Hello MontyC and tahanpaa

Its not necessary that you will receive verification call form Australia only, they sometime forward cases to native countries verification team if case officer find any discrepancy. Please MontyC and tahanpaa share supporting documents that you have uploaded for experience. I appreciate if you could share the questions that lady had asked you because I am also expecting verification from Australian embassy as my case officer has asked some additional documents to prove employment experience.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> There is no such requirement


Thank you.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

jmy said:


> Hello MontyC and tahanpaa
> 
> Its not necessary that you will receive verification call form Australia only, they sometime forward cases to native countries verification team if case officer find any discrepancy. Please MontyC and tahanpaa share supporting documents that you have uploaded for experience. I appreciate if you could share the questions that lady had asked you because I am also expecting verification from Australian embassy as my case officer has asked some additional documents to prove employment experience.


Sorry you may be not got my situation. We received call from my country's Australian embassy and definitely there is chance for you, will face physical check of your all employer as they may be not satisfied with your experience documents.


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

Has any one heard about internal external checks after paying VAC2..... !


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> Has any one heard about internal external checks after paying VAC2..... !


Not usually


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

tahanpaa said:


> Sorry you may be not got my situation. We received call from my country's Australian embassy and definitely there is chance for you, will face physical check of your all employer as they may be not satisfied with your experience documents.


Dear tahanpaa

Can u please share questions they asked you and your employer.


----------



## jmy (Apr 22, 2015)

MontyC said:


> Guys, I just received a call from the Australian High Commission - Immigration and Visas, New Delhi, India and the lady who spoke to me inquired about my work experience and my roles and responsibilities in my previous organization and current organization. She also asked for my ex-managers name and said that she may contact me again if she requires more information. I am surprised… why would this lady from Delhi call me for this information and not the CO. BTW… my case officer is not yet assigned. Do any of you have any idea why this happened?


Hiii Monty

Thanx for your reply. I think there is some problem with my expat account. I can't be able to send any private message to any one. Can you share email id to chat.

Thanx


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Best practices in naming the files to be uploaded as part of Visa Application*

Any best practices in naming the files that are uploaded as part of Visa Application?

Guidelines are at Attach documents to an online application


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

hello,

I would like to know, is there any option to pay the fees in part? 
like some with credit card, some with debit card etc?

as I have to arrange for fees in some accounts.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

endlessmoor said:


> hello,
> 
> I would like to know, is there any option to pay the fees in part?
> like some with credit card, some with debit card etc?
> ...


Nope, all has to be made at one shot.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> hello,
> 
> I would like to know, is there any option to pay the fees in part?
> like some with credit card, some with debit card etc?
> ...


But why pay through cc.. It will work out much more expensive for you. 

Best option is to buy a Forex card from ICICI, HDFC or AXIS bank and pay through that. It is very simple to buy it and you will have to visit bank's branch to avail same.. You will get better conversion rate and lower charges..

It can also be helpful to you when you travel to OZ later as you can re-fill it with any amount you desire..

Hope it helps


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

shivmani said:


> But why pay through cc.. It will work out much more expensive for you.
> 
> Best option is to buy a Forex card from ICICI, HDFC or AXIS bank and pay through that. It is very simple to buy it and you will have to visit bank's branch to avail same.. You will get better conversion rate and lower charges..
> 
> ...


Hi, I enquired for the Travel card/Forex card. ICICI told me I need a visa to get the card. What did your bank ask for, for applying the card? What do I show them, instead of a visa, for which I am applying for?


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hi, I enquired for the Travel card/Forex card. ICICI told me I need a visa to get the card. What did your bank ask for, for applying the card? What do I show them, instead of a visa, for which I am applying for?


See the problem with getting Travel/Forex card is that every branch have their own requisites. Like in my case i got it from ICICI. The only extra thing they asked me to do was open a new savings account with them, and i did so. Got the Forex card fully-loaded with AUD within an hours time. 
But i have read, few branches don't pressurize for opening an account also.. All depends on the person you are dealing with.. Basically you have to visit couple of branches and spot the friendly one.. 

You don't need a Visa to get the card. My bank asked for a cheque for minimum balalnce to open new savings account, they took the pic then and there and a ID proof like passport or D/L.. Thats's all. 

Don;t forget to mention them that you will be using it for making Online payment as few cards don;t work Online..

There is a proper thread for paying Visa Fees..Please have a look into it as there are many more sailing in the same boat now...


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

PABansod said:


> Hi, I enquired for the Travel card/Forex card. ICICI told me I need a visa to get the card. What did your bank ask for, for applying the card? What do I show them, instead of a visa, for which I am applying for?


Pawan,

You won't believe I was asked for tickets in one of ICICI branch in Pune. Then I went to another branch and they just accepted passport xerox. If you are based in Pune, then try Viman nagar branch.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Clarification on Visa doc upload?*

Few questions regarding document to be uploaded as part of the Visa application process
1. 
a. Against which entry do we upload the digital photos? Is it "Birth or Age, Evidence of" or "Character, Evidence of" or something else? 

b. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist states that the photos should be labelled with the applicant's name. 

Where did you label in the digital photo?

2. Is there any limitation on the number of characters to be used for a file name. Don't see any at Attach documents to an online application

3. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist state that one has to provide colour scanned copies of birth certificate, passport, marriage certificate. 
a. Should the colour copy to attested by Notary(taken on color printout)?
b. If we just uploading the colour copy(without being notarized), should it also be accompanied with the notarised copy(ofcourse this is not color) stating that its authentic?

4. I have an old passport which has visa stamping on it. Is it required to be uploaded as well?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar

Note: Submitting in multiple threads as in the forum members may be different.


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

shivmani said:


> See the problem with getting Travel/Forex card is that every branch have their own requisites. Like in my case i got it from ICICI. The only extra thing they asked me to do was open a new savings account with them, and i did so. Got the Forex card fully-loaded with AUD within an hours time.
> But i have read, few branches don't pressurize for opening an account also.. All depends on the person you are dealing with.. Basically you have to visit couple of branches and spot the friendly one..
> 
> You don't need a Visa to get the card. My bank asked for a cheque for minimum balalnce to open new savings account, they took the pic then and there and a ID proof like passport or D/L.. Thats's all.
> ...


This is good input. Thanks. I will try a few branches of ICICI.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered you in another thread.


*Document Checklist - Skilled Nominated visa*








vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm lodging the visa application through *ImmiAccount *and have following queries.
> 
> 1. Page 10 :_ Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?_
> ...


----------



## PABansod (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey guys, I managed to get the travel card, with the visa invite copy and passport copy from ICICI. Had to negotiate a little with bank official to provide me the card. Thanks for all your help and inputs.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Upload docs beyond 5MB?*

Attach documents to an online application states the below.

We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.


Is this a hard limit wherein IMMI site doesn't allow uploading file beyond 5MB? Finding it hard to restrict file size to 5MB. Your experience on how to reduce the file size?

OR 

Does IMMI site allow uploading files beyond 5MB say 8MB?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*More info on "Custody, Evidence of"*

Is there any document that I need to submit for _Custody, Evidence of_ for children when they are travelling with me?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You can't upload files those are more than 5 MB.


USE this online tool to reduce file size.

*PDF Compression*




msgforsunil said:


> Attach documents to an online application states the below.
> 
> We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5MB in size.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You can't upload files those are more than 5 MB.
> 
> 
> USE this online tool to reduce file size.
> ...


Thanks Jeeten


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Uploading of documents related to "not considered experience"*

During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.

My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".

Should I be uploading the employment related documents(like reference letter, payslip, offer letter, relieving letter, resignation letter) as part of the Visa application?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IDEALLY for employments for which you aren't claiming points CO wouldn't ask AND isn't required.


BUT IF you have these documents THEN no harm in uploading them.





msgforsunil said:


> During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.
> 
> My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY for employments for which you aren't claiming points CO wouldn't ask AND isn't required.
> 
> 
> BUT IF you have these documents THEN no harm in uploading them.


Thanks Jeeten.
Is there are any guideline on the above in IMMI site? If yes, can you please point to the same?

Thank you.


----------



## yangtze_yankee (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY for employments for which you aren't claiming points CO wouldn't ask AND isn't required.
> 
> 
> BUT IF you have these documents THEN no harm in uploading them.


Accurate. I didn't provide evidence documents (which I had given to ACS) for the experiences deducted and now I'm at the last stage waiting for grant.


----------



## yangtze_yankee (Jul 7, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> Is there are any guideline on the above in IMMI site? If yes, can you please point to the same?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think there's such a official guideline. This is more of a conclusion of past experiences of forum members. They should not ask for evidence for work experiences that are not claimed points, but since it's a basis of your occupation qualification, it's hard to be sure (I think there's possibility, although small, that DIBP may want to check the validity of documents provided to ACS). Good news is I researched in this forum and I didn't find anyone required by CO to provide the evidence later. Some positive examples to support @Jeeten#80's point:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/484322-acs-irrelevant-exp-evisa-189-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-you-not-claiming-points-work-experience.html

DIBP asks for more evidence docs than ACS, so if the docs are hard to acquire, you can leave it there and only prepare/upload them when required by CO. As long as your experience isn't fake, don't be afraid, and do what you choose to do.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

yangtze_yankee said:


> I don't think there's such a official guideline. This is more of a conclusion of past experiences of forum members. They should not ask for evidence for work experiences that are not claimed points, but since it's a basis of your occupation qualification, it's hard to be sure (I think there's possibility, although small, that DIBP may want to check the validity of documents provided to ACS). Good news is I researched in this forum and I didn't find anyone required by CO to provide the evidence later. Some positive examples to support @Jeeten#80's point:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/484322-acs-irrelevant-exp-evisa-189-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-you-not-claiming-points-work-experience.html
> ...


Thanks yangtze_yankee for researching more on this topic.

Thanks again
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

yangtze_yankee has answered your query .






msgforsunil said:


> Thanks Jeeten.
> Is there are any guideline on the above in IMMI site? If yes, can you please point to the same?
> 
> Thank you.





Jeeten#80 said:


> IDEALLY for employments for which you aren't claiming points CO wouldn't ask AND isn't required.
> 
> 
> BUT IF you have these documents THEN no harm in uploading them.





msgforsunil said:


> During ACS assessment, the first company experience was not considered because of ACS deducting initial experience.
> 
> My Visa application had a reference to the same company(first) wherein "Is this employment related to the nominated position? " is marked as "No".
> 
> ...





yangtze_yankee said:


> I don't think there's such a official guideline. This is more of a conclusion of past experiences of forum members. They should not ask for evidence for work experiences that are not claimed points, but since it's a basis of your occupation qualification, it's hard to be sure (I think there's possibility, although small, that DIBP may want to check the validity of documents provided to ACS). Good news is I researched in this forum and I didn't find anyone required by CO to provide the evidence later. Some positive examples to support @Jeeten#80's point:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/484322-acs-irrelevant-exp-evisa-189-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-you-not-claiming-points-work-experience.html
> ...


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am trying to pay the fees through my debit card, but it says "payment decline"

the dibp has an option for debit card, how come its not accepting then?

I dont have a credit card with that amount for credit.

please suggest the ways

Thanks


----------



## kumarnram (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi...
Visit nearest ICICI bank's wealth management office and request for FOREX card. they will ask you to open an account and ask for visa or air ticket. Tell them you can open an account but not the other two. request with them and they shall issue the forex card.

Also tell them the card has to work online. Pay the required amount and based on that days exchange rate you will get your card recharged in AUD.

Ram



endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to pay the fees through my debit card, but it says "payment decline"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

* ICICI Bank Travel Card should work.

Carry VISA Invite letter copy and Original Passport. Try to bargain and get a good deal on conversion rate of 45-60 cents.


* ELSE top-up the credit limit of your existing Credit card by transferring VISA application fee to the credit card account (Deposit the VISA application fee minus Available Credit Limit). THEN make VISA fee payment using your Credit card.





endlessmoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to pay the fees through my debit card, but it says "payment decline"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have seen people do that.


You can top-up the credit limit of your existing Credit card by transferring VISA application fee MINUS Available Credit Limit to the credit card account. THEN make VISA fee payment using your Credit card.


ITS like making advance Credit Card payment.



endlessmoor said:


> Is it possible to top up credit card amount from icici,? Plz guide me.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*CO seeking for more information*

1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221? 
b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221? 

2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?

3. Will CO ask for all the documents at one stretch? Or would there be possibility that CO would document "abc" and on providing document "abc", CO may ask for "xyz".


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread...


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*






msgforsunil said:


> 1. a. Generally in what circumstances will CO ask for Form 80, 1221?
> b. Will CO also ask for supporting documents along with form 80 and/or form 1221?
> 
> 2. Is there any limitations on the number of interactions with CO?
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Migration to Australia Vs Canada*

One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada? 

1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?

2. How do you compare the two(Australia and Canada) in terms of livings standards, job opportunities, visa processing....?

Please provide more details on this.

Thank you


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Have answered your query in another thread...
> 
> 
> *189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*


Thanks a lot jeeten,

I have heard about some travel cards do they help?


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

*Pl Guide*

Hi all,

I am a beginner in quest of Australian immigration and a total novice, before coming across this forum, I just knew of giving IELTS and applying for visa 189. 
Now, I am seeing a lot of people talking about of visa 190 and few things that are total new to me.  
I would be really thankful if someone can spare time to answer my queries.

By Profession, I am a BTech graduate with 6 years experience in IT field. Have cleared PTE exam (s-90, r- 83, w- 71, l-70).

1) What is the difference between visa subclass 189 and 190? how can a state govt nominate me?

2) what/who is CO? 

3) Do I need to get promotion letters notarized as well for ACS?

4) A stupid question - IS scanning necessary, means if I take a pic from a good cell and convert the image to pdf, will it work? 

5) Colored scan copies don't need notary stamp?v:confused2:

6)Is visa 190 superior in terms of job guarantee or any other assistance? :noidea:

7) What is DIBP?

So from the above questions, everyone can guess my present situation. I have just cleared the pte exam and don't know next steps now.
:noidea:


Any guidance will be highly appreciated 

Regards
KS


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

msgforsunil said:


> One of my friend is confused which is the better of the two, migrating to Australia or Canada?
> 
> 1. What are the pros and the cons of migration to Australia and similarly migration to Canada?
> 
> ...



I too was confused on it and then after grilling my brain a lot I have finalised Australia.

By growth perspective, Both are developed countries but hourly wages are more in Australia.

Somewhere I read, buying cars is cheap in Canada, but housing is cheap is in Australia.

Good thing about migrating to Canada is, it is close to America.

But Australia is close to our home country (and there are times when u need to rush ur home as soon as possible)

And then u have ur personal recommendations as well, I am not as fond of cold weather, long flight times so i choosed Australis


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

kanavsharma said:


> I too was confused on it and then after grilling my brain a lot I have finalised Australia.
> 
> By growth perspective, Both are developed countries but hourly wages are more in Australia.
> 
> ...


Interesting views. Thanks. Hope to hear from rest.


----------



## kanavsharma (May 30, 2015)

msgforsunil said:


> Interesting views. Thanks. Hope to hear from rest.


From ur signatures I got to know that you have reached till EOI invite.
Can you guide me the steps.
I have cleared pte got document's notarized.. 10, 12, btech dmc and degree. 
Unsure if promotion and experice letters need notary stamp as well.
Unsure what is visa 190.
Unsuee if iammissing any doc :|


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF you are asking how to pay VISA fees, THEN yes ICICI Travel Card is the most economical.


*Documents required:*

* Original Passport with photocopy

* VISA Invite email/letter copy

* PLUS some good negotiation skills to deal with the concerned Branch Manager to get a good deal on exchange rate





endlessmoor said:


> Thanks a lot jeeten,
> 
> I have heard about some travel cards do they help?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

kanavsharma said:


> From ur signatures I got to know that you have reached till EOI invite.
> Can you guide me the steps.
> I have cleared pte got document's notarized.. 10, 12, btech dmc and degree.
> Unsure if promotion and experice letters need notary stamp as well.
> ...


Please read, Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia! on the process.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Visa documents upload?*

Couple of questions.

1. During the visa application process, can the document(s) always be uploaded or is there any time period during which one will not be able to upload the document? If there a limitation, please provide more details on the same.

2. My Visa application status is "Application received", while the uploaded documents "progress" field has a value, "Received". As I understand the visa application status changes. Similary, does the status of "progress" field against each uploaded document change? If yes, then what are the possible values? Please share more information on this.

Thank you.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Form 80 filling?*

Can you please clarify as what needs to be filled for the below in form 80?

29 
Are you applying for a temporary visa? 

30 Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from
Australia?

33 Will you stay at any other address?

34 Do you have any other addresses in Australia that have not been
declared at Question 18?

51 Does the employer/business have any other associated addresses?

52 Does the employer/business have an email address?


Thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....





msgforsunil said:


> Can you please clarify as what needs to be filled for the below in form 80?
> 
> 29
> Are you applying for a temporary visa?
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...




msgforsunil said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. During the visa application process, can the document(s) always be uploaded or is there any time period during which one will not be able to upload the document? If there a limitation, please provide more details on the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Unassessed work Exp*

Hi All,

IF I am working in 2 companies at the same time and one of which is assessed and other is not assessed and I have not mentioned the unassessed work exp in Skill assessment, EOI and SS invitation. Do I have to mention it in Immiaccount? If I don't mention it in Immiaccount and proceed with the application will it create a problem as I had used it for my visitor visa application as a supporting document? But, I was not working in that company(un-assessed) when I had applied for a visitor visa.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


Cool, thanks Jeeten. You are pretty much aware or way ahead in understanding the process in spite of being in Invite phase. 

Hope you get your invite, grant and job soon!

Cheers
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your wishes Sunil.


All The Best to you too!


Hope we would be helpful to each other when in Australia. I will PM my email ID to you, hope to stay in touch.





msgforsunil said:


> Cool, thanks Jeeten. You are pretty much aware or way ahead in understanding the process in spite of being in Invite phase.
> 
> Hope you get your invite, grant and job soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Thanks for your wishes Sunil.
> 
> 
> All The Best to you too!
> ...


Thanks for your wishes!!! Much needed one.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Monty,
Can you please share how much experience you are claiming and what work documents you have attached with your application. Did you provided shared a statutory deceleration for work experience? Didd you hired an agent for your case filing or doing it all by yourself?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

1) My ACS assessment shows October 2013 as my Qualification completed date but I got my transcript in Feb 2014 and Feb 2014 is the date mentioned in the transcript. Which date should I enter in the Immiaccount? I had entered October 2013 in my EOI.

2) If Suppose by mistake I enter my graduation date as Jan 2011 in EOI but actually i have completed my grad in Jan 2010 and in the immi account I see that the date is auto populated as Jan 2011. Should I change it?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...





vijendra said:


> 1) My ACS assessment shows October 2013 as my Qualification completed date but I got my transcript in Feb 2014 and Feb 2014 is the date mentioned in the transcript. Which date should I enter in the Immiaccount? I had entered October 2013 in my EOI.
> 
> *[JEET]* - You may enter *October 2013* in your IMMI A/C.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


Mine was a dumb question, Jeeten.  Thanks for explaining the logic.

Since my answer to #25 is "No", I had to jump to Part I(# 31) and thus answering #29 and #30 becomes invalid.

And my answer to #32 is "No" and had to jump to Part J(#35) and thus answering #34 becomes invalid.

On similar line, had answer No for #50, thus I had to jump to Part S(#54) and thus thus answering #50 and #52 becomes invalid.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Asking questions is always good AT-LEAST you are clarifying things before you end up providing WRONG / INCORRECT answers.


MOREOVER asking questions at the RIGHT TIME is also crucial.




msgforsunil said:


> Mine was a dumb question, Jeeten.  Thanks for explaining the logic.
> 
> Since my answer to #25 is "No", I had to jump to Part I(# 31) and thus answering #29 and #30 becomes invalid.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Asking questions is always good AT-LEAST you are clarifying things before you end up providing WRONG / INCORRECT answers.
> 
> 
> MOREOVER asking questions at the RIGHT TIME is also crucial.


Right, very true.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Filled Form 80: Extract all pages except signature page?*

Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?

Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.

Please help.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## SleeplessEyes (Jun 3, 2015)

msgforsunil said:


> Should I print the entire Form 80(18 pages), sign and then scan all the pages? Is there is any alternative?
> 
> Could not extract all the pages(from a filled-in form) except signature page(#17) into a new PDF.
> 
> ...


Sunil, 
bro you can print 18 pages total, then sign it and scan it on 100 dpi. I also have done that. Because, if we do editing with PDF wile then join only last page signed, then I think the whole file looses its authenticity. Also, when you sign the last page and scan it and join it, then only the last page will look different than other 17 pages. Although other people have done that.

From my view, its just 18 pages, barely cost anything. Its better to be on the safe side. We have already spent a lot on our visa, 18 pages are nothing.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Can anyone help me in regards to partner/spouse visa?*

Dear all,

Good evening! Hope everyone is doing well. I am a permanent resident holding 189 visa who has been living in australia for over a year. Recently, i have come to India and got married and i am planning to apply for partner visa for my wife. I would like to know some information about Partner and would appreciate you if you could share with me some details.

Well, as of now, i am India and will move to Perth on 31st July. I checked and found that there are two ways for me to lodge Partner visa that are shown below.

1. If i am applying from outside australia, the visa process to get PR for my wife has two steps.
Temp visa-subclass 309 and then after two years, PR visa-subclass 100
2. If i am applying from within australia, visa process has also two steps to go through.
Temp visa-subclass 820 and then PR visa-subclass 801

My doubts are:

1.Which one is the quick process to get Temp visa to my wife? Or are the processing times for both ways (Temp 309 and 820) one and the same?

2. What is the first step to begin with?

3. Is it essential for my wife to sit for IELTS and pass with at least 4.5 overall bands?

4. What is the list of documents to attach with visa application?

Your response is highly appreciated

Regards,

Steve (Sathi)


----------



## vchandwani (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone help me, in letting me know which area in Sydney is better to live. I am a software developer and place should be located such that job search should be convenient. Right now I am not aware where most of the IT companies are located in Sydney.

And I am guessing that Sydney is a better option as compared to Melbourne in terms of IT Jobs.


----------



## Sarim.ali143 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dear expats, 
I am happy to break the news that i was allocated a case officer today and was asked to provide further documents. I have applied for 190 and it was lodged on 10th of may. 
They requested me two things 
1 .. Medical examination for my wife and child. Who are actually residing offshore. 
The funny thing is that my online health decleration form already shows that health clearance is provided and no further action is required. They didn't even check it. In reponse i have sent them the receipts of their medical exam and other details regarding that. 

2.. Evidence of spouse functional English. 
I have requested them to send me a VAC 2 invoice so i can pay the second instalment. 
My wife's name was actually misspelled on the passport due to which we had to get a new passport. But the file was lodged with the previous passport. I already had submitted form 1023 with the correct details and a copy of new passport was also uploaded last month. I guess they didn't check out everything. Otherwise they wouldn't have asked me for medicals. 
Can anyone please write me the contact number for GSM Adelaide so i can discuss it with them? Their wasn't mentioned any team number like team 8 or 13.it was simply written as GSM team Adelaide.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone allocated with adelaide team 4?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

cocomart said:


> Anyone allocated with adelaide team 4?



Why do you ask this ? Problem ?


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

I havent received any confirmation regading the additional docs required by them if they already received my original pcc Sent my PCC last May 27th.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

cocomart said:


> I havent received any confirmation regading the additional docs required by them if they already received my original pcc Sent my PCC last May 27th.



I am not much sure but I can say you can contact the team. AS you are aware about your processing team so I am sure that you also provided contact number and timing for your query. You can solve query according to their norms.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok thank u. I think ill just wait till 1st week of July. If no progress. Ill emsil them back.


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*3 years diploma taking 5 years to complete.*

If a 3 years diploma course has taken 5 years to complete(because of backlogs or not taken up exams) and one has attended only 3 years of regular class in college. 

What should be mentioned in form80 in education details? Should it be the 3 year period or 5 year period? 

In general, where should we mention 3 year period and where should we mention 5 year period?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My work experience is from 2011 - UP TO NOW.

However the ACS has deducted 2 years and they start counting my experience from 2013 only. 

Question : When applying, do i put as '3 year in the past 10 years' OR 'less than 3 years in the past 10 years' ?

Please do help guys,

Thank you


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

thuthime said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My work experience is from 2011 - UP TO NOW.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that Assessment authority will deduct up to 3 years from the work experience. However you need to refer concern assessment authority official website,


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

varundev said:


> I read somewhere that Assessment authority will deduct up to 3 years from the work experience. However you need to refer concern assessment authority official website,


Thank you very much for the reply. but the question is. when applying for Visa. Do I include my full experience OR from whatever the ACS approved from .

Eg: If I go ahead with Full experience ive got 4 year. If i Go ahead with ACS ive got only 2 years. What do I include in my online application?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

thuthime said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. but the question is. when applying for Visa. Do I include my full experience OR from whatever the ACS approved from .
> 
> Eg: If I go ahead with Full experience ive got 4 year. If i Go ahead with ACS ive got only 2 years. What do I include in my online application?


Experience must be mentioned as relevant and non relevant. All assessed by ACS will be relevant while the others will be non relevant.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

thuthime said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. but the question is. when applying for Visa. Do I include my full experience OR from whatever the ACS approved from .
> 
> Eg: If I go ahead with Full experience ive got 4 year. If i Go ahead with ACS ive got only 2 years. What do I include in my online application?



You can include only the experience approved by ACS. If you include all 4 years, DIBP will straightaway reject your application.


----------



## love.immi (Mar 29, 2015)

thuthime said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. but the question is. when applying for Visa. Do I include my full experience OR from whatever the ACS approved from .
> 
> Eg: If I go ahead with Full experience ive got 4 year. If i Go ahead with ACS ive got only 2 years. What do I include in my online application?



this issue happened for me and I send an email for ACS asked them what to do and the answer was to submit your EOI as assessment

good luck


----------



## rkbplg (Jul 5, 2015)

*Spouse degree certificates*

Hello Guys,

I have received an invitaion on 6th July. I am getting all the documents ready now for lodging the VISA application.

In this regard, I just wanted to check if it is mandatory to submit spouse degree certificates. I and family are in UK currently and we don't have her certificates here in UK and they are locked in our apartment in Bangalore.

So wanted to check if they are mandatory or optional.

I understand that we have to show functional English language skills for spouse. For this, we are getting this done through her parents by getting a certificate from the College where she studied. Will this be enough or we have to submit degree certificates also?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Subclass 189
Role: Software Engineer 261313
ACS Submitted: 12th May 2015
ACS +ve: 18th May 2015
IELTS Results 12th June 2015: R 8, S8, L 9, W7
EOI Submitted: 15th June 2015, 65 points
Invitation received: 6th July 2015
VISA lodge: XX-XX-2015 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Its not mandatory, if you are not claiming points for your spouse. But it make you case strong. CO can always ask ur spouse to undergo IELTS/PTEA etc. instead of considering the college certificate as proof for functional English.






rkbplg said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received an invitaion on 6th July. I am getting all the documents ready now for lodging the VISA application.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

rkbplg said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received an invitaion on 6th July. I am getting all the documents ready now for lodging the VISA application.
> 
> ...


Yes, the degree color scan or true certified copy of degree certificate is a must. This along with a certificate from college should suffice the need for functional English.


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

I appeared in ielts exam on 30th may 2015 in KSA . Since BC accepts both iqama and passport as a form of Id for expats, so at the time I used my iqama as identification document. Because of which the candidate Id on my ielts trf is my iqama number. I am an expatriate and am originally from Pakistan. Recently I have submitted my ielts TRF in Australian immigration office. 

I believe that sooner or later my case officer will raise an objection on my candidate id as he won't be able to relate my iqama with my passport. Please help me in this regard. Is it possible to match iqama with passport number or change my candidate id from iqama to passport. Is there a way around this. What is the procedure for this.

Since its a usual practice for British Council to accept Iqama as Id so does this imply that there is no problem for expats in utilizing this form of id for immigration purposes.

It should then be acceptable to International authorities right?. Since iqama and passport belongs to same person.


The IELTS REP says "Please note that once you have appeared for the IELTS test with a specific ID then afterwards the same ID cannot be changed."


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Visa Grant Timeline*

Hi all,

I completed PCC and Medicals this week, can anyone give me some insight on the weeks or months for the CO assignment or VISA grant from here on. Thanks.




Skilled - Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 (7.5+)
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Application Filed : 26th June
Medicals - 18th July
PCC - 23rd July


Next Steps :

CO Assigned: ???; Visa Grant ???


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed PCC and Medicals this week, can anyone give me some insight on the weeks or months for the CO assignment or VISA grant from here on. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Right now the average grant time is some where between 60 to 90 days i think. Some lucky guys got it within 40-45 days as well. It may decrease once the back log from 2014-15 FY is cleared. You may get CO assigned after 45 days.


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

thuthime said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. but the question is. when applying for Visa. Do I include my full experience OR from whatever the ACS approved from .
> 
> Eg: If I go ahead with Full experience ive got 4 year. If i Go ahead with ACS ive got only 2 years. What do I include in my online application?


only 2 years you can add as a relevant experience.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed PCC and Medicals this week, can anyone give me some insight on the weeks or months for the CO assignment or VISA grant from here on. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Did you get any information from DIBP regarding your Visa? I also applied for Corporate service Manager occupation and lodge a visa on 15th July 2015.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*CO Allotment Letter Query*

Hi all,

My application was allotted a CO on 20th August and my agent received a letter from DIBP with the below subject line.

_"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required"
_

I wanted to check if any of you received this kind of letter and also if any friends can guide with respect to the usual timelines of grant after receipt of this letter. Thanks.


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re :*



loki_rt said:


> Did you get any information from DIBP regarding your Visa? I also applied for Corporate service Manager occupation and lodge a visa on 15th July 2015.



Hi, yes i did get a reply letter on 20th August stating that a CO has been allocated and nothing after that.


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.

I have done

1- BSc Maths(Full Time) 
2- 3 Yrs Software Engineering Diploma - 2011
3- MCA in Software Engineering Diploma - 2013 (Correspondence)
4- Started working in IT domain from 2010 on Contract basis 2010 - 2011
5- Permanent in IT domain from 2011 - Till Date

Please confirm if I am eligible....

Do they count gap in job/education as well...


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Toshee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some expert suggestions for my eligibility of 189/190.
> 
> ...



Hi toshee

I suggest you to go through immi.gov.au site and find the eligibility criteria in your interested visa you want to apply for. 

189/190 visas are point based visas depending on various criteria like Age, English language ability, highest qualification, Experience you hold, etc. you can evaluate yourself your points that you score before applying for EOI. 

Hope it helps you...good luck.


----------



## johnty980 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,
I apply through Skill select for 190 subclass ( 60 Points) to NSW on 10th Nov 2015.
Any idea whether get visa invitation or not? What is the chance for 60 points?
My skill category is Telecommunication Network engineer.


----------



## Galaxy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear All,

EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.

Points : 80 (75 + 5 Partner skill)
ANZCO code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE Score: L90/R87/S90/W90 (Overall: 90)
Spouse PTE: L63/R60/S83/W61 (Overall: 63)

EOI Submitted: 13Nov-2015

Invitation: Waiting


Thanks for your information in-advance.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have already answered you yesterday in another thread.


*July 2015 189 Visa Applicants Status*


Just a request, kindly don't ask the same questions in multiple threads. This will save your valuable time and effort along-with ours.




Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> EOI is submitted with following details on 13-Nov-2015. When can I expect invitation ? Experts in this forum please let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## venkataus (Sep 13, 2015)

*Job Fraud - AU*

Very interesting video on the Job fraud depleting the tax money in AU :

Search for Topdocumentatyfilms and search for jobs-game within that site .


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi There,

Sorry couldn't find the right thead. But I'm sure you guys have gone through the stage I'm in right now and can help me out.

I have student visa till 15th March 2016 and I have finished my Masters in December 2015. I am eligible for Post Study Graduate visa, 485. 
But, as I am preparing for my English test and wish to apply for Skilled visa 189 as soon as I get my desires score in the English test; I am wondering If I could directly apply for Skilled Visa 189, I could escape from the visa fee of 485. 
I am not sure if I would be able to apply within that period and receive the Invitation or will get into the last moment of my visa and be in trouble?

Please advice. 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi There, Sorry couldn't find the right thead. But I'm sure you guys have gone through the stage I'm in right now and can help me out. I have student visa till 15th March 2016 and I have finished my Masters in December 2015. I am eligible for Post Study Graduate visa, 485. But, as I am preparing for my English test and wish to apply for Skilled visa 189 as soon as I get my desires score in the English test; I am wondering If I could directly apply for Skilled Visa 189, I could escape from the visa fee of 485. I am not sure if I would be able to apply within that period and receive the Invitation or will get into the last moment of my visa and be in trouble? Please advice. Thanks


What is your anzsco? And total points you can get?


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

232111 ARCHITECT
And I have 50 points now and i need 10 points to get 60, I have 1yr of Australian work experience which is related to my profession, but thats before my Australian masters, I am getting my masters assessed. I am not sure if my Australian work experience counts in this case and if it counts I have 55 points now.
Age 30
Education 15
Australian degree 5
Austrlian work experience ( if counts) 5

Thanks a lot


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Walktheplank,

I received my invitation on 22nd January, and i have paid my visa fee. I am not sure how to provide the documents, since i am doing this on my own.

1. How do i get a PCC for my mom, who does not have a passport?
2. They are also asking for my parents documents despite thet fact that they are not travelling with me. There is a form 1221 for them, which I do not how to fill.
3. Also, can i get an extension if i am not able to provide the documents with in 2 months?

Thanks in advance!




walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application was allotted a CO on 20th August and my agent received a letter from DIBP with the below subject line.
> 
> ...


----------



## najeeb124 (Oct 5, 2015)

*189-Visa invitation*

Hi fellows,
I have recently completed my PhD from the University of Sydney but my current is valid till 30th November 2016. I also got invitation for 189 visa on 8th Jan 2016. I had a child born in Australia who received her Pakistani passport last week. I have submitted change in circumstances form to include her into my visa (Sub class 576).
My question is, can I apply for permanent resident (Sub-class 189) visa, while application for change in circumstance is under process?
Many thanks for your help
Najeeb


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi People,

Good morning ! I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 21 Sep 2015 for NSW and haven't heard anything yet. Any information on 190 invites ? 


I have 55 points with IELTS (min band : 6) + 5 points for State Sponsorship ? Any suggestions and info in NSW state sponsorship would be very helpful.

I wrote IELTS for 4 times and the latest attempt scores are (L - 7.5, R - 8.5, S - 7, W - 6.5) same like the first attempt. Everytime i loose in one module. Please suggest whats the better approach now ? IELTS once again or a fresh start with PTE.

Stuck with this IELTS exam to meet 60 eligible points for 189 Visa and hence applied for 190 Visa in sep-15 for NSW and the application is dead stuck there.


Thank you !
Harsha.


----------



## pranavkat (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello Experts, 

I received my ITA on 22nd Jan for 189 visa under job code 261311.
Need your advise on the list of documents to be submitted. 
I am yet to fill up the Visa Application. 
Thanks


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Harsha,

About your English exam, I would suggest that you give PTE a try. You stand a good chance to clear it in the first attempt. Their format is a bit overwhelming but the score of 65 - which is equivalent of 7 in IELTS - can be achieved.



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Good morning ! I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 21 Sep 2015 for NSW and haven't heard anything yet. Any information on 190 invites ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Harsha_8604 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello GR13, 

Thank you for the information. Planning to take PTE now. 

Hello Guys,

Any information on 190 VISA for NSW ? 

Thanks
Harsha.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

GR13 said:


> Hi Walktheplank,
> 
> I received my invitation on 22nd January, and i have paid my visa fee. I am not sure how to provide the documents, since i am doing this on my own.
> 
> ...


Dear Walktheplank,
1. Does your parents depends on you?
If yes then you must provide pcc for them
Also PCC can only be issue with valid passport.
2. Form 1221 is only 10 pages form and very simple to fill, this is only for general information for their reference.
3. Inform your CO by mail if you found any your documents getting delayed.


----------



## HasIrf (Sep 7, 2015)

*Nail biting wait*

:fingerscrossed:Hi experts,
Any prediction for my case? 

ICT BA with 65 points. 
EOI – 31 Mar 2016 (190 visa for NSW)
How long do I need to wait for the invite


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55 pointers got invitations today ?
Please share ?


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I received Visa 189 invitation on 17th Feb and I paid fees on 2nd march. After that I completed documentation by 15th March including medicals & PCC.

I received the request to submit Form 80 for my wife and submitted the same on 27th March. My application's status changed to 'Assessment in Progress' on 30th March.

Can someone tell me how much time it will take to receive Visa grant and Should I follow up with someone as it has been 3 weeks I am stuck at same stage.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

taurasmishu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received Visa 189 invitation on 17th Feb and I paid fees on 2nd march. After that I completed documentation by 15th March including medicals & PCC.
> 
> ...


Its right time to contact


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

I got the invite on 18/12/2015. (skill code 2613)
Applied on 12/01/2016. 
CO assigned and req for Docs 02-Feb. 
All documents submitted - 10/02/2016
Still no grant. Status is still "Assessment in Progress"

I tried to call on the number provided by them but whenever i reach after waiting for almost half an hour, i just get a response saying its under processing and will be processed accordingly.

Please let me know if there is any other way to contact them and when can i expect a grant.

Please help.


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

macmacho said:


> I got the invite on 18/12/2015. (skill code 2613)
> Applied on 12/01/2016.
> CO assigned and req for Docs 02-Feb.
> All documents submitted - 10/02/2016
> ...


mate try to contact in early morning hours


----------



## bs.sapra (Jul 10, 2016)

mandeepsra84 said:


> hello every one
> 
> i have to apply in state sponsorship 190(university lecturer ,242111) visa for NSW,
> i have got positive ack. from vetasses last month, now im waiting for SOL of NSW ,
> ...


Hi Mandeeep, I have also applied for Australia in 190 as University Lecturer, EOI submitted on 10th May 2016, need to discuss about the process with you. 

My mobile no <*SNIP*> - *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html*

Regards
Baljinder


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi guys

Could someone guide me as to when can I expect a case officer to be assigned to me.
I lodged the 190 visa application on 02-Aug-16, submitted my and wife's PCC on 03-Aug-16 and the medicals were uploaded directly by the hospital by 12-Aug-16

What is the approx. time frame for CO to be assigned?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

swapz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Could someone guide me as to when can I expect a case officer to be assigned to me.
> I lodged the 190 visa application on 02-Aug-16, submitted my and wife's PCC on 03-Aug-16 and the medicals were uploaded directly by the hospital by 12-Aug-16
> ...


Hi,

Can u advise for Form 80 and 1221 do I ad details in PDF and upload OR take a print of the blank form fill and the scan and upload....

TIA!


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u advise for Form 80 and 1221 do I ad details in PDF and upload OR take a print of the blank form fill and the scan and upload....
> 
> TIA!


Hi Ankur

I filled up the form80 in the editable pdf itself and uploaded the scanned signed copy.
I havent uploaded 1221 though. But it should be in the same format. Is this form mandatory?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

swapz said:


> Hi Ankur
> 
> I filled up the form80 in the editable pdf itself and uploaded the scanned signed copy.
> I havent uploaded 1221 though. But it should be in the same format. Is this form mandatory?


Hi,

Thanks m not sure abt 1221..sorry


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

swapz said:


> Hi Ankur
> 
> I filled up the form80 in the editable pdf itself and uploaded the scanned signed copy.
> I havent uploaded 1221 though. But it should be in the same format. Is this form mandatory?


It's not mandatory but advisable if you're worried about CO coming back to you requesting for more information.


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

iaooi1 said:


> It's not mandatory but advisable if you're worried about CO coming back to you requesting for more information.


Thanks iaooi1!!


----------



## swapz (Jul 13, 2016)

Needn't have to wait for CO to be assigned.. I got direct grant!!
I saw the status online and it says granted. I have been asked to fill in form 1193 in order to get grant letter via email lane:


----------



## Aikhan (Jul 14, 2016)

swapz said:


> Needn't have to wait for CO to be assigned.. I got direct grant!!
> I saw the status online and it says granted. I have been asked to fill in form 1193 in order to get grant letter via email lane:


Congrats Dear,
What's your IED?

Thanks,

ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received


----------



## skcontact (Jul 25, 2016)

hello experts,

have a query. i have submitted my application on 21st sep and in process of uploading docs. For english proficiency for my spouse (not claiming any points from my spouse exp and edu), i am planning to submit her consolidated mark sheet which has a reference at the bottom of the certificate as "Medium of Instruction:English". will this document suffice or should i have a seperate lettér from college. pls advise. Thanks.

cheers


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

If I am not wrong, you dont have prove your spouse's english proficiency if you are not claiming spouse points.
If you are claiming, then she will have clear IELTS/PTE/TOEFL to prove language competency.


----------



## Raman Sharma (Sep 22, 2016)

*Query on AUS PR*

]

Hi Guyz,
I have a 11years of IT Expereince in which intial 6 years in Software Testing and from last 5years I am in Security domain doing Application security , Enterprise Vulnerabilty Management , Secure SDL / Threat Modeling / Network Device Scanning with Nmap , Nessus etc ... Can anyone please suggest the suitable job code type of visa in which I can apply .


----------



## Raman Sharma (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi Guyz,
I have a 11years of IT Expereince in which intial 6 years in Software Testing and from last 5years I am in Security domain doing Application security , Enterprise Vulnerabilty Management , Secure SDL / Threat Modeling / Network Device Scanning with Nmap , Nessus etc ... Can anyone please suggest the suitable job code type of visa in which I can apply .


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

hi everyone,

I have got my ITA from South Australia this week. I have to lodge my visa and need your assistance desperately.
Firstly please advice me that For Visa Lodgement Is it better to do it ourself or we should use agent?
are there any chances of error from our side?
Secondly have you heared of True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
Thirdly Documents to be submitted should be certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
Which one is recommendable certified photo copies or color scan?
Last for Police Certificate,I am confused between last 10 years or since 16? Like I am 35 so I have to present PCC after my 16 or only from 25 years of age?

I know they are so many questions but plz take some time to reply. I would be really grateful.
Thanks


----------



## sashirekha.ratheesh (Aug 30, 2017)

*Please suggest*

Hello All, 

I have applied for 190 Visa for NSW and received invitation during May this year. I have uploaded all the necessary documents for me, my spouse and son. last week I've received an email from case officer asking me to provide functional English document for my husband. I was pretty confused to see this email, as I have already uploaded these documents long back. And they still appear in the attach documents section as received. (i.e green tick mark).

I have also replied to the CO stating the same to the GSM officer, but till now no response. 

Can someone please assist if you have faced the similar issue or some leads how to proceed further.

Friends,Thanks for yur time.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sashirekha.ratheesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for NSW and received invitation during May this year. I have uploaded all the necessary documents for me, my spouse and son. last week I've received an email from case officer asking me to provide functional English document for my husband. I was pretty confused to see this email, as I have already uploaded these documents long back. And they still appear in the attach documents section as received. (i.e green tick mark).
> 
> ...


You can re-share the same document again and mention that its already shared. Also, no harm in asking that if something else is required in addition to that.

No CO contacts after replying to them is something which many people have mentioned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sashirekha.ratheesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for NSW and received invitation during May this year. I have uploaded all the necessary documents for me, my spouse and son. last week I've received an email from case officer asking me to provide functional English document for my husband. I was pretty confused to see this email, as I have already uploaded these documents long back. And they still appear in the attach documents section as received. (i.e green tick mark).
> 
> ...


Many times the files get corrupted during uploading

So it is better that you attach 1set of the same and send to the CO to his email ID.

If you have spare slots available for uploading documents, upload one more set

Also don't use the same files that you used earlier. Take afresh scan in the highest resolution possible within the 5 MB limit.
Get it scanned professionally in case you are using ordinary scanners

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sashirekha.ratheesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for NSW and received invitation during May this year. I have uploaded all the necessary documents for me, my spouse and son. last week I've received an email from case officer asking me to provide functional English document for my husband. I was pretty confused to see this email, as I have already uploaded these documents long back. And they still appear in the attach documents section as received. (i.e green tick mark).
> 
> ...


This happens, i would suggest to send the same via email and also upload too. Although this is not often required, but it will ease the anxiety. 

We assume that sometimes, COs are unable some documents, due to the files being corrupted or something.


----------



## cchavez (Aug 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This happens, i would suggest to send the same via email and also upload too. Although this is not often required, but it will ease the anxiety.
> 
> We assume that sometimes, COs are unable some documents, due to the files being corrupted or something.


I was ask last Tuesday by my CO for my husband's functional English proof. I already uploaded it but I reckon something happened so I uploaded the docs again.


----------



## Rawatvineet (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Experts. I was invited for ICT BUsiness Analyst on 23rd Aug and on 1st Oct I submitted my application and paid my fees. Now through my IMMI Account, I have been directed to ONLINE Lodgement page. I have few queries before I move further.

1. Is their a time frame to complete Attach Document and View Health Assesment.
2. Should I complete Health Assesment immediately Or wait for CO instructions.
3. Police clearance Certificate need to be submitted in attach document ? Or separately ? 
4. What is the purpose to submit Bank statement ( Salary Proof Or Finacial stability) ?
5. In salary slip - I have been working for 120 months - i attach 120 slips ? 
6 what if I don?t have all the years salary slips or Form 16.

Thanks 
RV


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I have a question, I have received my ACT nomination but realised my 'start day' for my employment is incorrect. Instead of 1/3/2017, my EOI has 15/3/2017. I am concerned about a refusal if I lodge the visa application. Please note: that the error does not increase or decrease my total points claimed and also I am not claiming any point for my employment, just the difference in 'start day'. Do I just go ahead, lodge the visa application and make corrections during the lodgement? Who has an experience with this type of issue? Please help..Thank you.
66 /


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have a question, I have received my ACT nomination but realised my 'start day' for my employment is incorrect. Instead of 1/3/2017, my EOI has 15/3/2017. I am concerned about a refusal if I lodge the visa application. Please note: that the error does not increase or decrease my total points claimed and also I am not claiming any point for my employment, just the difference in 'start day'. Do I just go ahead, lodge the visa application and make corrections during the lodgement? Who has an experience with this type of issue? Please help..Thank you.
> 66 /


If I were in your shoes, I would go ahead and apply
I would correct the error in the Visa application and enter the correct date

I would think that the risk is negligible to get a rejection on this ground as it is obviously a typo to anyone who sees this

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## yaqubksa (Jan 21, 2018)

i have done bachelors in life sciences as Organic and Inorganic Chemistry as my majors
can this qualification be considered for the Chemist Occupation, I have 7 years of experience


----------

